#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-15
<lexhider> have the konqueror menus been changed by a kubuntu patch?
<lexhider> ok, seems to be kubuntu-default-settings
<tvo> Riddell: http://johanneswilm.isasecret.com/TC1000/0032-fix_rotated_randr.diff
<Riddell> tvo: thanks :)
<tvo> Riddell: is it going in? :p
<[tvo] > i'm testing compiling qt with that patch now actually, to test it..
<Riddell> tvo: where did you get it from, why do you need it?
<[tvo] > I need it to be able to use xrandr (or kde's gui for it) to rotate my screen
<[tvo] > you can rotate my tft to portrait view
<[tvo] > but kde doesn't adapt
<[tvo] > ie. the bottom of the desktop is like on the middle of my screen in portrait view :)
<[tvo] > and there's a invisible piece of desktop
<tvo> got it from: http://johanneswilm.isasecret.com/TC1000/
<tvo> "HOWTO: Gentoo GNU/Linux on Compaq TC1000"
<tvo> btw [tvo]  == me on KDE 3.4.9
<Riddell> tvo: the patch in qt-copy is quite different http://websvn.kde.org/branches/qt/3.3/qt-copy/patches/0032-fix_rotated_randr.diff?rev=439328&view=log
<tvo> Riddell: hmm, didn't see that one..
<pef> hello
<Riddell> "The old qt-copy patch #0032 was wrong"  maybe yours is the old one
<Riddell> tvo: could you test both
<pef> can I use kdesu in the command entry in debian/menu ?
<Riddell> pef: don't see why not (and I presume they don't have a better way to call it)
<tvo> Riddell: yep, I'm building with this Gentoo patch now, in % it won't take much time to test the other patch too :)
<pef> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> pef: but not in .desktop files
<pef> Riddell: mm, why ?
<Riddell> use X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<pef> I will take a look to how ethereal does :)
<Riddell> it uses both X-KDE-SubstituteUID and gksu, weird
<pef> Riddell: and no *su  in .desktop, should I correct it ?
<Riddell> pef: what's in there at the momenty
<Riddell> ?
<pef> Riddell: /usr/bin/ethereal
<Riddell> well it works so don't correct it
<pef> Riddell: launching it from debian menu entry makes ethereal less usefull :/ (and gives error when trying to sniff)
<Riddell> weird, etherreal has two .desktop files, both with X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true but only 1 with gksu
<pef> Riddell: gtksu and X-KDESubsituteUID are in conflicts, no ? it only needs X-KDE.. no ?
<Riddell> for KDE yes
<pef> Riddell: no way to be gnome/kde compatible ?
<Riddell> pef: doesn't seem to be any nice way to be.  you may need two .desktop files one using X-KDE-SubstituteUID and OnlyShowIn=KDE  and one using gksu and don't show in KDE
<pef> ugly :/
<Riddell> yes
<author> moin
<tvo> Riddell: should I release the new kio-locate version before 11th?
<tvo> or does it not matter
<Riddell> tvo: what's the disadvantage in that?
<tvo> Riddell: that I should start packaging really soon :)
<tvo> maybe without all intended bugfixes
<tvo> Riddell: if it doesn't matter, it seems better to me to wait until I fixed the docs
<Riddell> tvo: I need to ask mdz about moving that stuff to main, unless it's in main it doesn't really matter
<tvo> Riddell: ok, thanks
<tvo> Riddell: what about the modifications to about:konqueror?
<tvo> they'll need to be in konqueror's package
<Riddell> kdebase updates are waiting on xmkmf existing again
<Riddell> tvo: what modification did you make?  got a screenshot?
<tvo> Riddell: not yet, I'm more or less create a plan for what I'm going to change in which functions using which api etc.
<tvo> I did not yet actually modify something..
<Riddell> kubuntuforums.net  gosh
<pef> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pef: hi
<Riddell> tvo: any luck getting qt compiled?
<pef> Riddell: hi, can you help me with a little packaging problem ?
<Riddell> pef: I can try
<venda> Riddell: http://lnix.net/~froud//deb/kubuntu-docs_5.10-0.4_all.deb + src in same folder
<pef> Riddell: I use cdbs to package a kde apps, and I can't get rid off config.{sub,guess} from my diff.gz (dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa)
<pef> i have them in $CURDIR and $CURDIR/admin
<Riddell> pef: that's something MOTU have been discussing, I think cdbs should do clever things to save and restore those files though
<Riddell> pef: but you can just add rm -f config.sub config.guess to the rules file
<pef> Riddell: I've tried this, using clean:: and cleanbuildir:: tragets, but I always have theses files in the .diff file :/
<pef> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/n78SQR78.html am I wrong somewhere ?
<Riddell> pef: have you tried it in a straight clean rule?  clean::  not clean/kvpnc::
<allee> pef: the clean:: targe deletes the files properly but before the diff is done they are recreated.
<pef> allee: that's funny :D
<pef> ohh
<allee> pef: Hack: remove them for the diff and unpack a fresh source.  At the first build the diff is not poluted :)
<pef> i've found the source of the problem
<pef> I'm not packaging a fresh apps, but correcting an already packaged one
<pef> so in the .orig.tar.gz file theses files exists
<allee> there a bug in b.d.o and a patch. (this one is used in KDE 'private' cdbs)
<allee> pef: orig.tar?  Hah! unpack, remove garbage and rebuild orig.tar!
<pef> allee: must I mention this to readme.debian ? 
<allee> I would add it to changelog.  but orig.tar is not holy ;)  But it never hurts to add a reminder for yourself to changelog
<allee> when I want to check if someone working on a ubuntu deb:  check sid, check wnpp, check breezy, check REVU and then <what else>?
<pef> itp ?
<pef> check the homepage of the apps for home made packages ?
<allee> pef: a home page, silly me. Too obvious.  thx
<pef> it's ok for the config.{config,guess} files , thank you guys !
<Riddell> pef: how did you fix it?
<pef> Riddell: deleted from the orig.tar.gz file, and added an rm -f to clean:: on debian/rules
<Riddell> hmm, deleteing those from .orig might not get past dholbach
<allee> try a second build and check diff  (me, nervous, was there a fix in the meantime)
<pef> configure: error: cannot run /bin/sh /mnt/stockage/dev/kubuntu/kvpnc/kvpnc-0.7.2/./admin/config.sub
<pef> eheh
<tvo> Riddell: yes, Qt+arts are done, now recompiling kdelibs+kdebase, ETA approx. 22:00 UTC+0200
<allee> mv admin/config.guess.cdbs-orig  admin/config.guess in tar file (ditto for .sub)
<pef> tomorrow, new packages for universe are still accepted ?
<Riddell> pef: yes
<pef> allee: I'm not sure to fully understand
<allee> oh, oh! Isn't your problem that there are config.*.cdbs-orig and config.* files in diff (or tar) ??
* allee hides
<pef> allee: I have config.{guess,sub} files in the .orig.tar.gz file, and I have them in my diff.gz ;)
<allee> no *.cdbs-orig?  Argl, then forget what I told you  *shame on me*
<allee> pef: sorry
<pef> in the diff.gz I have the differences between the config.{guess,sub} files from the orig.tar.gz file and auto-generated files during the compilation
<pef> allee: no problem
<pef> mm
<pef> I don't have them now :?
<pef> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=335
<allee> pef: pkging kvpnc?  Great!  WISH-TODO--
<pef> allee: yep :) I'm just no sure about the Depends: and Suggest: for this package
<allee> Have not played with it enough to help you here.  Btw.  s/vpn/VPN/ in description and use ..'VPN (virtual private network)' when first mentioned?  If freeswan is only linux 2.4 and ubuntu has only 2.6?
<allee> pef: menu s|/usr/bin||g
<pef> allee: FreeSWan is no longer maintained :/
<pef> allee: should I leave this and add (unmaintained) or wipe the freeswan part ?
<allee> desktop file: mv  instead of dh_install + rm  and rmdir applnk/Internet and applnk dirs
<allee> freeswan in in breezy universe so mention (unmaintained) is the better choice.
<allee> pef: why do you use debian native layout and not orig.tar + diff?  After all it's at least no kubuntu-native tarball ;)
<pef> allee: easier to submit/review using revu ?
<allee> really? I like to look at diffs and (interdiffs)
<allee> pef: of course do whatever fits 'you' best
<pef> :)
* pef uploads
<pef> allee: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=338 I hope I haven't missed one of your precious advices :)
<allee> pef: s/precious advices/nit picking/
<pef> that's how a package becomes really good
<allee> pef: move unmaintained to freeswan (not linux 2.4 ;), s/vpn/VPN in short description too
<allee> pef: changelog: mention why you did it.  What you did is a matter of interdiff, but the why is the thing that get lost easily
<pef> allee: why I made all theses changes ?
* allee wishes he obeyed this suggestion half a year ago :(
<allee> pef: no all:  but, e.g, why did you replace '|' with , in Suggests,  why you use optional instead of extra
<pef> ok, so _every_ change
<allee> no, no need to explain, e.g., why you added manpage :)  but maybe related the docbook2x and manpage (manpage don't need docbook2x but the original docbook version needs it)
<allee> pef: just thoughts from own experience.  Not necessary applicaple to others
<allee> pef did you do a grep --recursive -i copyright?
<allee> desktop: No Categories enties, s/Comment/GenericName/
<allee> pef: X-KDESubstituteUID?  kdesu is used.  Puzzeled
<pef> allee: I'm fixing this (forget during the action)
<pef> allee: can I use echo "foo" >> file in debian/rules ?
<allee> pef: no, not idempotent.  Either clone+edit the desktop file or create a patch.
<pef> ok, it's in my TODO list for tomorow morning :) I really have to go
<allee> pef: Thx for your work!
<pef> thanks for your help !
<pef> bye !
<allee> bye pef
<jpatrick> I would like to volunteer to help Kubuntu. :)
<allee> Riddell: noone working on wlassistant already?   Will it replace (ugly IMHO) kwifimanager?
<jpatrick> there a .deb package for wlassistant
<allee> The knoppix ones from http://wlassistant.sourceforge.net/? Or are there others?  Do you know how to get hands on deb sources?
<allee> jpatrick hi!
<jpatrick> It does not work here
<jpatrick> allee hi!
<jpatrick> it's says wlassistant: command not found
<allee> Stan Vasilyev 
<allee> I've downloaded and extracted changelog and asked to 
<allee> Stan Vasilyev 
<allee> jpatrick: isn't it in /usr/bin/?  
* allee prefers to see pkg source first ;)
<jpatrick> it is
<jpatrick> so where do I start?
<allee> what are you interests?  Pkging, doc, bug-fixing, ...?
<jpatrick> I know a bit of C++, I think doc will do for now
<jpatrick> maybe pkging if I knew how
<allee> uniq_: ping? jpatrick in interested in doc
<allee> jpatrick: pkging: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide, check existing apps, ask on #ubuntu-motu, kde specific stuff here ...
<jpatrick> ok
<allee> jpatrick: welcome on board
<jpatrick> thanks
<jpatrick> So - I have thank a program and put it into a deb package?
<allee> jpatrick: you need a tar ball tostart or easier an already existing deb pkg that you adapt for ubuntu
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> I'm looking though the suggested packages
* Riddell recommends icecream is anyone is looking for something to package
<Riddell> (it already has packaging)
<jpatrick> what about kConfigure?
<Riddell> jpatrick: what's that?
<jpatrick> 'Kconfigure simplifies compiling and installing software by providing a graphical interface.'
<Riddell> if you find it useful then yes :)
<allee> icecream does not interest me enough.  My kde packages are small enough for one cpu and a cup of tee ;)
<Riddell> it becomes at lot more useful at akademy conferenes :)
<Riddell> unsermake -p -j 50 is fun
<allee> he, he!
<jpatrick> I like icecream
<tvo> Riddell: Qt Gentoo xrandr patch works fine here, now to test the simple patch..
<Riddell> tvo: well done :)
<Riddell> anyone want to make packages of 3.5 alpha?
<jpatrick> I'm considering making one of the suggested icon theme
<jpatrick> -s*
<jpatrick> start off small :)
<Riddell> which one?
<jpatrick> Amaranth Altheae
<jpatrick> just to start off
<tvo> Riddell: did you read my fwd mail from slocate author?
<Riddell> tvo: yes, not sure what to make of it
<tvo> Riddell: he has pretty good arguments against it
<tvo> I understood other people had requested/offered other solution, like a ultra fast update algo which only considers changes and doesn't make a database from scratch each time
<tvo> IMO that solution wouldn't solve a thing. It would just reduce time it takes to run updatedb
<Riddell> yes, that's what it sounds like
<tvo> he has like 2 points:
<tvo> 1) it's a daemon, if it's killed db is inconsistent
<tvo> 2) need to batch changes for performance reasons
<tvo> I had already thought of first part of 1) and 2), just not of db inconsistency
<tvo> could be solved by still creating a fresh db every day/week
<allee> Riddell: wlassistant is nice.  Unfortunately there are no translations :(  Rosetta? bug upstrean to think about kde-extragear?  Forget it for breezy?
<Riddell> allee: many other programmes have minimal translations
<Riddell> tvo: for 2) you just make sure you update only max every 60 seconds or so
<Riddell> for 1) get a better database :)
<tvo> yeah it shouldn't die of course :)
<allee> 'k Well, I can (have to) do at least a german trans otherwise my familie kicks me.  I'll see wath the knoppix pkger answer and if there's some spare time othr weekend.
<tvo> anyway, algorithmic it's a pretty tough job, certainly if it's to be done in plain C, like slocate
<tvo> I think I could do it but I don't think I can guarantee a working product by 1st of september..
<Riddell> it also have nothing to do with the origional KubuntuFileSearch :)
<Riddell> but if you think there's a good chance of having something working at some point and you'd find it fun then go ahead 
<Riddell> have you looked at inotify APIs and stuff?
<tvo> Riddell: yeah, but just a quick glance. Maybe I should try to get an inotify enabled kernel and play a bit with inotify first
<Riddell> that would be the way to start
<Riddell> by the way I'm away next week
<tvo> it is kinda like the sort of interesting project which I may continue in my spare time when uni starts
<tvo> ah ok, good to know, next week starts at monday? :)
<Riddell> yes, away from monday
<jpatrick> anyone know what the file extension for pascal?
<jpatrick> sorry found it: .pp
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-16
<tvo> Riddell: qt-copy/patches/0032-...diff patch does works only half
<tvo> programs maximize is ok, but panel is still in middle of screen
<tvo> s/does//
<tvo> that's the one from kde svn
<Riddell> tvo: mildy unnerving that
<tvo> Riddell: and I can't check the old versions of that file thru websvn, it keeps giving me a "ViewCvs Exception"
<tvo> so I've no clue what they look like
<Riddell> yeah, websvn doesn't like stuff from before cvs conversion, webcvs should work
<tvo> ah ok let me check that
<tvo> revision 1.4 is the first small one, before that they're all like the gentoo one but slightly diffferent
<Riddell> well if it's good enough for gentoo...
<tvo> yeah :) it was pretty recent too
<tvo> 03/2005
<tvo> no that's just the webpage, it's the 2003 patch
<tvo> rev 1.1 in kde was 2003 too
<Riddell> hmm, adding 2 year old patches that KDE has replaced doesn't seem like a good idea
<Riddell> what's the URL to the patch again?
<tvo> http://johanneswilm.isasecret.com/TC1000/0032-fix_rotated_randr.diff
<Riddell> same as mandrake uses http://ktown.kde.org/~binner/distributor-patches/Mandrake/10.2/qt3-3.3.4-5mdk/0032-fix_rotated_randr.diff
<tvo> yup
<Riddell> I'll compile it and if it doesn't break I'll upload it :)
<tvo> ok, cool - it didn't break for me :)
<tvo> it's revision 1.2 in kde repo's to be exact
<tvo> sorry, 1.3 - 1.2 isn't a toplevel patch
<tvo> g'night- need some sleep:)
<pef> hello
<pef> allee: hi, I've uploaded the last (I hope) correction of my package http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=341
<jpatrick> ping allee
<allee> pef: hi, I just got my REVU upl/rev account.  I'm quite busy right now.  I'll have a look later.
<allee> jpatrick: just ask, and I'll anwser later if I can
<jpatrick> I can't make dh_make work
<jpatrick> says I should go to the sources fodler and I am there
<jpatrick> Can I help with docs?
<pef> re
<allee> hi pef.
<pef> allee: hi
<allee> do you use kvpnc with cisco?
<pef> no
<allee> ah, pitty but not your fault ;)
<pef> you have problems with ?
<allee> did got it working a year ago (but I'm sure it was my fault ;)
<allee> cisco vpn is used in another insitute my users visite regularity and I can't test here.  Always a pain
<allee> now i'm plan to switch my users to kubuntu and give kvpnc another try
<pef> allee: there is no patents issues with the cisco vpn protocol ?
<allee> I've read it's possible with free software.  But one had to crash a key ;)
<allee> Old method was unsecure and therefore replaced.  No idea how it works now.  That's why I asked if maybe you use it ;)
<allee> pef: bye have to leave.
<pef> bye !
<jpatrick> anyone here?
<jpatrick> can anyone point me to what I can do to help with the docs?
<Riddell> jpatrick: froud is your man to ask
<Riddell> jpatrick: not on the channel just now though
<jpatrick> okay Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-17
<pef> hello
<Riddell> venda: jpatrick was after you
<Riddell> 19:57 < jpatrick> can anyone point me to what I can do to help with the docs?
<jpatrick> yeah
<Morp> Hello
<Morp> Just wondering if its possible to include KDevelop in the next Kubuntu release as in Knoppix.
<Riddell> Morp: there's no room on the CD for developers tools, but it's available to download
<Morp> Thanks. What about the possiblity to include it maybe in later releases.
<Riddell> well there still won't be any room on the CD
<Morp> Ok. Thanks.
<Riddell> anyone running hoary?
<Morp> Yes Riddell
<jpatrick> Me too
* topic unset by Kmorph on #kubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> what are you doing?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:jpatrick] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult
<Riddell> investigating why printing won't work
<Riddell> what happens in hoary if you print a kword file with just "asdfasdf" in it?
<jpatrick> I was talking to Kmorph
<jpatrick> he's erasing the topics
<Kmorph> jpatrick: Sorry about that. I'm trying out some IRC program I just downloaded and I dont seem to know its controls
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* Riddell pauses his kickban
<Kmorph> Thanks
<Riddell> Kmorph: how did you manage to erase the topics?
<Kmorph> Let me just switch programs
<Kmorph> I have no idea
<Kmorph> I just logged in with MaxxIM and its just taken control
<jpatrick> you can rejoin #kubuntu now
<Kmorph> let me just quit the program altogether. Its just bringing some problems
<jpatrick> odd
<jpatrick> My printer isn't printer
<jpatrick> printing*
<jpatrick> :-/
<jpatrick> hmm..
<jpatrick> was working before.
* topic unset by Kmorph on #kubuntu-devel
<Morp> Morph needs much help. Seems he's lost it
<Morp> Kmorph needs much help. Seems he's lost it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:jpatrick] : Kubuntu 5.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu || w00t for katapult :D - please idle in #katapult
<jpatrick> don't worry
<Morp> I've tried on several occasion to run the Kubuntu live CD on my computer but the sound just isnt there. I tried it on a friend's computer and it worked out smooth. An idea
<jpatrick> hmm..
<jpatrick> maybe your sound card isn't supported
<Morp> I thought so, but wasnt sure.
<jpatrick> yeah
<Morp> The computer however crashed and I returned it back. Anyway jpatrick, if you were to buy a laptop for extreme coding, what brand would you go for? ;)
<jpatrick> dunno
<jpatrick> I like Dell
<jpatrick> cheap, does the trick
<jpatrick> And if you do buy don't buy it at Home go to Small Business (cheaper)
<Morp> Some friend had suggested Dell but I was doubtful
<Morp> Thanks
<jpatrick> You don't have to have a Small Business
<Morp> :)
<jpatrick> It exactly like Home but cheaper!! :D
<Morp> jpatrick, what do you figure out would be the average price? (I have a thing for AMD)
<jpatrick> around 900 pounds
<jpatrick> http://www.dell.com/
<Morp> which Dell (inspiron, latitude or presicion)
<jpatrick> oh
<jpatrick> 'At this time, Dell does not manufacture any systems with AMD Athlon processors.'
<jpatrick> :(
<Morp> A buddy of mine working with Dell told that they can make it custom to your specs
<jpatrick> yeah you can
<jpatrick> Click on a computer and below the specs there's a button called 'Customize it'
<jpatrick> Last time I dist-upgraded from Hoary to Breezy it said PERL: Locale settings error
<jpatrick> is that wrong?
<Riddell> jpatrick: it may happen at some point between upgrading locales
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> no it happened when the packages started unpacking
<Riddell> yes, so the old locales have gone and the new ones arn't in place
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> Great
<Riddell> it should fix itself once the new locale package is installed and locales are generated
<jpatrick> If I dist-upgrade will it install a new kernel?
<Riddell> quite probably you'll get a new linux build
<jpatrick> I've spent the last hour compiling the lastest one
<Riddell> if you did it the debian way and made a debian package then it won't install it if your one has a larger version number
<jpatrick> mine's 2.6.10
<Riddell> 2.6.12 is in breezy
<jpatrick> And I'm compiling 2.6.13 on Hoary
<jpatrick> sorry 2.6.12.4
<jpatrick> Ok I'll upgrade to Breezy then add the new kernel
<jpatrick> Is there kubuntu.org repo for Breezy?
<Riddell> jpatrick: no
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Riddell> hello OculusAquilae 
<jpatrick> hello
<OculusAquilae> what about systemsettings, shouldn't it get scrollbars?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: does it need them?
<OculusAquilae> on 1024x786 yes
<jpatrick> not here
<OculusAquilae> the network configuration needs it for example
<Riddell> yeah, the qt designed files for network configuration need a lot of tidyiung
<OculusAquilae> I know kde is very much optimized on 1240x1024, but many people have notebooks with 1024x786 only
<OculusAquilae> and there are possibly people with 800x600 too
<Riddell> KDE policy is that it should work on 800x600
<Riddell> that doesn't always happen unfortunatly
<Riddell> especially in german, all those long strings
<OculusAquilae> kcontrol uses scrollviews for that
<pef> bye
<jpatrick> cya
<jpatrick> Riddell: Is dist-upgrade meant to remove kubuntu-desktop, konqueror, etc ?
<Riddell> it is not
<Riddell> dist-upgrade probably isn't advisable, just install kubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> Well it's removed Konqueror, Kicker, Kubuntu-desktop and most of the other stuff
<jpatrick> even kdm
<Riddell> jpatrick: what happens if you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<jpatrick> Can't now
<jpatrick> still unpacking and setting up stuff
<Riddell> cross your fingers
<jpatrick> yeah, good idea
<jpatrick> xserver-xorg prerm warning: X server provided by xserver-xorg package is being removed; setting /etc/X11/X to point to /bin/true
<Riddell> oh dear
<jpatrick> now it's unpacking a load of xserver-xorg debs
<allee> jpatrick: hmm, I did an apt-get dist-upgrade this afternoon now right now.  No problem.
<allee> s/now/and/
<Riddell> allee: from hoary to breezy?
<jpatrick> I get this problem sometimes:
<jpatrick> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<jpatrick> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:       LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en", LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8" are supported and installed on your system. perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<allee> no breezy -> breezy.
<jpatrick> But I think Riddell explained that already
* Riddell glad to see jpatrick speaks normal english :)
<allee> lol
<jpatrick> it's just removed kb3 klipper kdevelop3 and kdevelop3-data
<jpatrick> oh and right now kdevelop3-plugins
<jpatrick> some more KDE apps :(
<allee> Riddell: pkg policy: digikam #1487 has a trival fix.  Should I post the interdiff to malone or better upload to revu
* allee read through MOTU currently
<jpatrick> It almost killed my session
<Riddell> allee: what's the number for?  malone?
<allee> yeap.
* allee discovered/played malone today. He like it.
<Riddell> allee: post me the patch and I can upload if you want
<allee> 'k
<jpatrick> As soon as it's done I'm apt-getting kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> wow, digikam binary .deb is 11Megs
<allee> 0.7.3 is 24 MB.  0.7.4 will split docs out  digikam -> 2 MB.
<jpatrick> so instead of apt-get dist-upgrade I should of done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<allee> dist-upgrade should do.  but breezy is in flux so it does not work all the time.  this will change before release ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: as long as KDE is what you're interested in it's a lot safer
<Riddell> allee: that fix going to go to debian too?
<allee> Yes. It's already on my disk.
<allee> Unfortunately 0.7.4 uses CECILL license.  Got no okay from debian-legel yet :(  So maybe I have to uplaod 0.7.3 first.
<jpatrick> I tried installing from the Colony 2 CD
<jpatrick> It couldn't detect my wireless card unlike Hoary
<Riddell> allee: CECILL licence?
<allee> http://www.cecill.info/licences.en.html
<allee> french derivative of GPL which tries to take french laws into account
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> is it GPL compatible?
<allee> They claim yes.
<Riddell> hum
<allee> but debian-legal had not reached consensus about DFSG status
<allee> it's only parts of digikamplugins that use CECILL but digikam version and digikam version are tighly coupled
<Riddell> does upstream have a reason for using that licence or are they just trying to be annoying?
<allee> digikam 0.7.4 conflicts with digikamimageplugins > 0.7.3
<allee> Gilles (french to) uses some quite nice and sophisticated image correction code.
<allee> CECILL claim it's GPL compatible but debian tends to tribble check new licenses with respect to DSFG
<Riddell> new digikam uploaded, but I forgot to change version from build1 to ubuntu1
<Riddell> which means it should sync normally with debian next time so that's OK :)
<allee> thx.
<Riddell> wait for it to hit the archives then test then close beastie
<allee> 'k.  I'm curious too if this works.
* allee needs sleep
<allee> nite!
<Riddell> guid nicht
<allee> Jidisch?
<Riddell> Scots
<jpatrick> Oh I liked that page you made about the Mozilla thing
<Riddell> translating mozilla is horrible, that's why I'm a KDE developer :)
<jpatrick> Sounds like a nice job :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-18
<jpatrick> Generation complete. Now setting up all debs
<Riddell> upstream is asking for kmymoney2 0.8 to be packaged if anyone is looking for somehting to do
<pef> morning
<jpatrick> morning
<jpatrick> wb
<hunger> What is katapult?
<hunger> ... that I am supposed to w00t for (whatever that is).
<jpatrick> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21149
<tvo> hunger: "a plugin driven utility that can launch applications, bookmarks, or anything else that you can find a plugin for."
<jpatrick> Just installed it
<jpatrick> how does it work?
<tvo> jpatrick: alt+space then type the name of the app/bookmark you want, eg. alt+space konq enter starts konqueror
<tvo> if it's running that is
<tvo> there is a :/ in the systray if it's running
<jpatrick> I don't see it
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> Riddell - is someone working on the KMoney 0.8 ?
<jpatrick> KMyMoney2*
<pef> bye
<jpatrick> should I do apt-get upgrade for breezy?
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't think anyone is working on it, please do
<Riddell> base it on whatever is already there for old kmymoney2
<Riddell> jpatrick: I would  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> I tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> failed
<jpatrick> depends on packages that weren't going to be installed
<jpatrick> I'm upgrading then installed those kept back
<seth_k> jpatrick, I tried it once but it crapped out on compile with a cryptic error
<jpatrick> compiled what?
<jpatrick> KMyMoney2 0.8?
<jpatrick> It works here
<jpatrick> all I want to know is why kubuntu-desktop depends on openoffice
<jpatrick> hello again
<seth_k> okay, glad it worked for you. I'll bet I tried it back when KDE stuff wasn't compiling, can't remember now
<jpatrick> KMyMoney is even better now
<seth_k> I love KDE apps so much. I spent yesterday migrating my data over to the Kontact suite (KOrganizer, KAddressBook, etc)
<jpatrick> Yeah
<seth_k> have a link to your KMyMoney2 deb for trying it out?
<seth_k> or is it not ready yet
<jpatrick> I love KDevelop(3), Kontact, KOffice, amaroK etc
<jpatrick> I'm still reading the Debian Manual
<jpatrick> :-/
<seth_k> ohhh, so you haven't updated the debian package yet?
<seth_k> gotcha
<Riddell> jpatrick: seen this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Riddell> mind and update it with your experiences :)
<jpatrick> I've seen that
<jpatrick> I read the IBM page and the Debian manual
<jpatrick> just trying to get breezy to work right now
<jpatrick> which I'm failing at
<jpatrick> :(
<seth_k> what doesn't work?
<Riddell> jpatrick: use a chroot
<Riddell> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<jpatrick> on what?
<Riddell> on anything
<jpatrick> omg
<jpatrick> klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'
<jpatrick> Half the systems upgrade the other isn't :-/
<Riddell> Verwilst: you want to make SVN debs of KDE?
<Verwilst> yeah, would be nice
<Riddell> Verwilst: making .debs of 3.5 alpha would be a cool start
<Verwilst> Riddell: true :)
<Verwilst> Riddell: who made the 3.4.2 debs?
<jpatrick> this upgrades going nowhere :(
<Riddell> Verwilst: me
<Riddell> but I'm awa next week
<Verwilst> ah
<Verwilst> you have scripts or something?
<Verwilst> docs? ...
<Riddell> nope, nope
<Verwilst> heh
<Riddell> get the sources
<Riddell> unbzip2 them, remove the debian directory, make .orig.tar.gz files
<Riddell> some of the packages are built using unsermake in which case I run unsermake -f admin/Makefile.common before making the .orig
<Verwilst> yes
<Riddell> then grab the prvious version (which would be the hoary 3.4.2 debs if you're making 3.5)
<Riddell> get the debian directory out of them and put it in the new sources
<Riddell> update the changelog (dch -i)
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> wait, hope, cross finger
<Riddell> fingers
<Verwilst> hehe
<Riddell> if it compiles then run dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing  to see if there's any new files needing added
<Verwilst> but
<Verwilst> ah
<Riddell> add those files to the appropriate debian/*install file
<Verwilst> that was my next question ;)
<Verwilst> didn't make a lot of debs yet
<Riddell> debuild -nc  to rebuild without cleanging the whole sources and building from scratch
<Verwilst> mostly kernel stuffs
<Riddell> and that's it
<Verwilst> but i'm a Linux R&D engineer for a hosting company
<Riddell> easy peasy
<Verwilst> so i work with linux 8 hours a day ;)
<Verwilst> and at home too
<Verwilst> and i've been a gentoo dev for 3 years ;)
<Verwilst> so i think i'm up to it ;)
<Riddell> oh there's the patches in debian/patches/common too, you should apply those by hand first and run unsermake -f admin/Makefile.common
<Riddell> then unapply them
<Riddell> they'll need to be updated for 3.5 and add 08_visibility
<Verwilst> apply em, run unsermake and then unapply?
<Riddell> yes
<Verwilst> why unapply?
<Riddell> they need to be applied for rebuilding the Makefile.common stage
<Riddell> then unapplied or the patching system will get confused during build (it'll apply them again)
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/08_disable-visibility.diff needs to be added
<Riddell> some of the debian/patches/common patches are more important than others, if it doesn't apply you can probably delete it
<Riddell> you also need to make sure the debian/patches diffs apply, they may not
<Riddell> there's an order too, arts, kdelibs, kdebase
<Riddell> you should update the build depends of the kdelibs to the latest arts, and all the others to the latest kdelibs
<Verwilst> what about the versioning
<Riddell> 3.4.90-0ubuntu0hoary1
<Verwilst> fieuw
<Verwilst> :p
<Verwilst> and if i redo it
<Verwilst> 0ubuntu0hoary2?
<Riddell> yep
<Verwilst> what do the 0's represent
<Verwilst> ?
<Riddell> <debian>ubuntu<ubuntu>
<Verwilst> hm
<Verwilst> when do they get upped?
<Riddell> debian up theirs when they upload a version, ubuntu ups theirs when we upload a version to breezy
<Riddell> at some point ubuntu syncs with debian and gains the debian number (and resets the ubuntu number to 1)
<Verwilst> aah
<Verwilst> ciik
<Verwilst> cool*
* Verwilst copies this convo to kwrite
<Verwilst> maybe later we can do an http://edge.kubuntu.org ;)
<Verwilst> where the latest kubuntu snapshot debs are :d
<Verwilst> but ok, i need to practice my deb skills with 3.5 alpha1 first
<Riddell> grumpy groundhog should do it all automatically.  when it gets made
<Verwilst> grumpy groundhog?
<Riddell> makes .debs out of SVN daily.  still just an idea
<Verwilst> oh
<Verwilst> so maybe i could implement good ol' grumpy :d
<Verwilst> hehe
<jpatrick> back
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-19
<Verwilst> hellow
<jpatrick> hello
<Verwilst> Riddell: you here?
<Verwilst> Riddell: debian/patches/common/02_autotools_update.diff gives me only 1 succeeded  hunk, from 40-ish hunks :p
<Verwilst> 06_automake-1.9.diff doesn't apply too
<Verwilst> can't find file to patch at input line 3
<Verwilst> admin/detect-autoconf.sh
<Verwilst> guess it's obsolete?
<Riddell> Verwilst: those two can be safely ignored I think, reverse them then delete
<Verwilst> that's what i thought ;)
<Verwilst> Riddell: hm, i seem to have libqt.so, but no libqt-mt.so (but have libqt-mt.so.3
<Verwilst> *
<Verwilst> strange :)
<Verwilst> but that's another prob, trying to build smooth-blend
<Riddell> need libqt3-mt-dev
<Verwilst> yeah i know
<Verwilst> thought i installed it, but had a typo :d
<Verwilst> can i rename the patches to 01_ 02_, ...?
<Verwilst> to clean em up?
<Verwilst> or is it for a reason that it's like this? ;)
<Riddell> no, keep the names
<Riddell> otherwise history gets confusing
<Verwilst> true
<Verwilst> unsermake -f admin/Makefile.common
<Verwilst> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: --version: command not found
<Verwilst> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!
<Verwilst> grm
<Verwilst> i have autoconf 2.59
<Verwilst> seems like $AUTOCONF isn't declared or something
<Verwilst> therefor doing "--version" instead of "autoconf --version"
<Riddell> a fresh debbootstrap generally sorts that out
<Verwilst> hm
<Verwilst> i'm using my lappy to compile it on
<Verwilst> ok, i'll set up a chroot again
<Verwilst> *creating chroot*
<Verwilst> libarts1c2, should this be the same in 3.5_alpha1?
<Verwilst> also, those patches, should i first create the .orig tarball, and then do apply the patches and stuff?
<Verwilst> or first copy debian from 3.4.2, apply patches, remove debian/, tar .orig, ...
<Verwilst> let me know, i'm going to the fitness ;)
<tvo> Riddell: succes with that qt screen rotation patch?
<tvo> w0000t got protocols working in about:konqueror, so the locate search bar could be there :)
<Verwilst> Riddell? :)
<Verwilst> Riddell: hm, arts seems to depend on versions that aren't in hoary?
<Verwilst> Unmet build dependencies: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.4-1ubuntu10) libxrender-dev (>= 0.9.0-0ubuntu5) libxcursor-dev (>= 1.1.4-0ubuntu4)
<Verwilst> Filename: pool/main/x/xrender/libxrender-dev_0.9.0-0ubuntu4_i386.deb << latest in hoary
<Verwilst> i'll bring it down 1 revision
<Verwilst> and we're off! :d
<Verwilst> and there it stops
<Verwilst>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/unsermake/amfile.py", line 1395, in read_deps
<Verwilst>     depdir_value = utilities.subst_vars["DEPDIR"] 
<Verwilst> KeyError: 'DEPDIR'
<Verwilst> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build]  Error 1
<Verwilst> debuild: fatal error at line 764:
<Verwilst> google says it might be because of an incompatible autoconf..
<Verwilst> i have autoconf 2.59 and automake 1.9
<pef> hi
<pef> bye !
<Verwilst> dumdiedum
<tvo> Riddell: a first screenie: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/soc/snapshot1.png
<tvo> cool thing is that any webshortcut/protocol button can be added without recompilign
<tvo> placement is still _very_ though, and I need to fix translations too
<tvo> oops, "placement is _very_ bad", was it ^^ supposed to say
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-20
<allee> Riddell-awa: Info: closes: XXXX does not work with malone (at least #1487 was not closed, had to do it myself)
<tvo> # cp /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-686 .config
<tvo> # make oldconfig
<tvo_> nm accidentally copypasting to myself in a public channel:)
<uniq> riddell-awa: hi. i'm trying to build kde 3.4.2 for hoary-ppc.. i get: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkorganizer
<uniq> have you seen this on i386? 
<allee> uniq: is kdepim-dev installed?
<allee> uniq: forget it. kdepim-dev in build from kdepim.  Looks like make rules miss a -L then :(
<uniq> allee: strange thing is that the source is the one riddell-awa buildt the i386 packages from.. if he uploaded the correct sources.. which he probably did.
<allee> uniq: I know it's strange.
<allee> uniq: does 'apt-get build-dep kdepim' work for you?  Here (i386 hoary) it complains about kdelibs4-dev 
<uniq> no.. i build in a clean pbuilder chroot.. and i've buildt arts, kdelibs and kdebase .. they are all added to a local repo.
<allee> mhmm pbuilder fails if build-deps can't be satisfied.
<allee> When you have you the local repo in sources.list apt-get build-dep should then work too.
<uniq> deps are statisified.. this is a linking thing.
<muszilla> Hi,
<uniq> and it fails to link to something that should be provided by the kde-module (here kdepim) itself.. somehow.
<allee> uniq: yes. sorry I'm pondering why I can rebuild kdepim with kubuntu kde-3.4.2 in sources.list
<uniq> hi muszilla.
<allee> uniq: not kde-module normal lib.  (later installed in /usr/lib/libkorganizer.so)
<allee> uniq: did you ever try outside pbuilder env?  so you can check in there's libkorganizer.so in the build tree?
<muszilla> I am currently working on a package that uses the qt uic compiler. If I use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot or pbuilder build the uic is never called. What do I have to do to debian/rules or control or whatever file to get this thing to work? Thanks
<uniq> yes.. i refer to module as in 'part of kde' kdepim, kdenetwork, kdebase and so on.. 
<uniq> allee: i don't have a hoary system to test on.. and making a clean chroot would be just like doing it in pbuilder.
<uniq> i have not preserved the buildspace yet, no.
<uniq> i'll do that now.. 
<allee> muszilla: what's the error msg?
<muszilla> Basically: /usr/share/qt3/bin/moc svnlogdlg.h -o svnlogdlg.moc
<muszilla> moc: svnlogdlg.h: No such file
<muszilla> svnlogdlg.h should be generated by a call to uic
<allee> muszilla: compare makefile.am with other dir or pkgs where uic is correctly invoked.
<\sh> Riddell-awa: ping
<\sh> do we have some problems with amarok and playing mp3?
<KaiL> hi everybody. who has packages for amarok 1.3 on hoary? :)
<\sh> my amarok on breezy doesn't work at all
<\sh> (on the r200) but on the hp it works
<allee> sigh.  On evry channel the same question (just dist name changes) :)
<KaiL> allee, LOL
<KaiL> wre nur fr pro-linux nett...:)
<Tonio> hi
<allee> anyone care to test wlassistant on breezy? (I've only hoary with a WLAN card)
<allee> deb-src http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary-experimental ./
<KaiL> I'd care more about amarok 1.3 for hoary :p
<allee> KaiL: your fault ;)
<KaiL> y?
<sebas> KaiL: Just package it, should be reasonably easy to update the 1.2 version.
<sebas> Maybe someone will sponsor it and put it into a backport archive.
<KaiL> and if there a small chance to produce a problem while packaging, I'll hit the Problem ;)
<sebas> No problem, problems are there to be solved, and there are most probably people who can help you.
<sebas> There are in general two ways to get an updated package, do it yourself or wait patently.
<allee> ah, cinema time.  cu tomorrow. bye
<hunger> Am I the only one that ends up with a kded that must be killed -9 after each login or eats all CPU time otherwise while blocking konqueror from doing anything?
<hunger> Maybe it is kopete/konqui fighting over control of the wallet? No idea.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-08-21
<giancarlo> some help with parted 
* seth_k covets AmaroK 1.3
<pef> morning
<pef> allee: hi
<allee> hi pef
<pef> allee: is your revu account fully functionnal ;)
<allee> pef: upload should be fine according to siretart.  Reviewing is not possible (due to implied voting right)
<allee> pef: have not tired to upload (wlassistant is ready, but I can't test it on breezy)
<pef> yeah :)
<allee> s/tired/tried/
<pef> breezy is broken for me (root ou lvm volume doesn't work at all)
<allee> pewh. I'm lucky breezy works here (but I've no lvm)
<allee> pef: does tar czf use gzip --best (or -9) for compression?
<allee> pef: quick test showed that only gzip is called.  So  GZIP=--best tar czf ...  or tar cf - ... | gzip --best -c - > ... will do
<allee> pef: desktop file still misses  Categories and GenericName, Version  (see http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-0.9.4.html#recognized-keys)
<allee> pef: upstream wants to release in some days.  If you send him the changes there a change they get included ;)
<pef> allee: default setting for gzipped through tar is --5, right ?
<allee> pef: manpage says -6
<pef> allee: I think I should advice him to delete the debian layout from the tarball too
<allee> pef: yes
<pef> allee: but this package will never be integrated into Debian if nobody takes care of it ? (review, official upload), isn't it ?
<allee> pef: yes
<allee> pef: Unfortunately I have no good testing environment (and lack some VPN knowledge) other wise I would have done it a year ago
<pef> so no .deb will be available for debian..I don't think he will be happy to deleted debian layout from his package in this case
<pef> allee: are you dd ?
<allee> pef: no
<allee> luckily with a mentor that's no problem ;)
<pef> it seems to be hard to find
<allee> pef: deleting from tarballl does not mean deleting it from cvs.  (No problem to unpack tarball extract debian/ from cvs and debuild -i)
<allee> pef: If he want's to keep debian in tar ball, no big deal too.  Diff.gz is a less readable
<pef> so all my work around upstream tarball will be useless for new kcpnc release
<allee> pef: No. I submitted quite some debian/ changes to Christoph last year.  He happyly applied all of them.
<pef> GenericName=Connect to a vpn Categories=Network;RemoteAccess;KDE;Qt Version=0.94 looks right for you ?
<allee> pef: s/vpn/VPN/; s/0.94/0.9.4/,  menu entry would look like 'Connect to a vpn (kvpnc)'
<allee> hmm, IMHO GenericName=VPN Client fits better to the other menu entires
<pef> allee: ok, thanks for all info :)
<allee> pef: I've to thank you as a future kvpnc pkg user ;)
<pef> allee: ubuntu packages are my first contribution to OpenSource, and I'm happy to see lot of helpfull people like you
<allee> pef: rules dh_installmenu.  Is this needed?  My wlassistant.menu is installed by cdbs without an explicit dh_installmenu call
<pef> mm you're right
<allee> pef: I have not looked at it in detail into dh_desktop.  But my current conclusion is:
<allee>         # desktop file contains no associated with mimetypes: no need to call dh_desktop
<allee>         #dh_desktop -p wlassistant
<pef> dh_desktop updates the menu
<allee> really?  From what I've read it creates mimelnk.cache (sp?)
<pef> mmm
<allee> apt-cache show desktop-file-utils | grep update-desk
<allee>   * update-desktop-database -- update the desktop-MIME mapping
<pef> exact, I need to verify what people say to me on irc :] 
<allee> pef: I may be wrong!  I've learnt yesterday from your rules file that dh_desktop exists ;)
<allee> lunch
<_verwilst> damned verwilst i shut you down at work!
<_verwilst> oh, no i didn't :$
<_verwilst> Riddell-awa: gonna work a bit on the debs tonight again ;)
<allee> _verwilst: which ones?
<_verwilst> allee: kde3.5_alpha1
<_verwilst> and later on, svn daily builds
<allee> _verwilst: whoa!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-14
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi all
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes
<nixternal> doctored that up a bit...easy to create a page now, and i created a "Meeting Minutes Template" for it to use as well, actually for everyone to use
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/MinutesTemplate
<nixternal> ^^ template
<nixternal> i will be working on the minutes in a bit for the last meeting..it is going to take a while, there was a lot on the plate at the past meeting
* imbrandon yawns , heya everyone
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes has gotten a face lift
<nixternal> and with help of my girlfriend ->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/MinutesTemplate
<nixternal> with the*
<nixternal> i need a new keyboard, this one makes me forget words ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: looks good
<Hobbsee> ehe
<nixternal> the template alright you think?
<Hobbsee> yeah, looks good to me
<Hobbsee> i dont touch doco, remember?
<nixternal> hehe, well she was talking about "Meeting Minutes" today that her secretary does for their board meetings, and i was like, how do they look
<nixternal> so she emailed me a copy, and wallah ;)
<imbrandon> heh i also changed the link to make a new one at the bottom to nixternal
<imbrandon> err put it at the bottom
<imbrandon> looked kinda funny "create new page" right at the top
<nixternal> only problem though, is it will get pushed down, and people won't notice it after a while
<nixternal> that is why all doc stuff puts "creates" up top
<imbrandon> umm its used less then ppl visiting
<imbrandon> IE its only used once ever 2 weeks where as people vist the minutes alot more
<nixternal> true
<insanekane> are all the dapper code compiled with gcc 4.0.3 ?
<insanekane> all the libs i mean ?
<imbrandon> root@voyager:/# gcc -v
<imbrandon> Using built-in specs.
<imbrandon> Target: i486-linux-gnu
<imbrandon> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --enable-languages=c,c++,java,f95,objc,ada,treelang --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --with-system-zlib --libexecdir=/usr/lib --without-included-gettext --enable-threads=posix --enable-nls --program-suffix=-4.0 --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-libstdcxx-debug --enable-java-awt=gtk-default --enable-gtk-cairo --with-java-home=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/jre --enab
<imbrandon> checking=release i486-linux-gnu
<imbrandon> Thread model: posix
<imbrandon> gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<imbrandon> root@voyager:/#                 
<imbrandon> ^^ should be compiled with that, thats from a dapper pbuilder
<insanekane> imbrandon: have you ever seen a QShared segfault ?
<imbrandon> nope , cant say i have
<insanekane> imbrandon: i'm getting this wierd error on running a Qt app ... i've seen the error before, and it was due to compiler mismatch ... but this time around, all the libs on my system use 4.0.3, and I get the same error
<imbrandon> hrm , can you tell me the app and pastebin the error ? cant garentee i can help but we'll see ;)
<chmj> ping Riddell 
<chmj> errr
<chmj> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> hi chmj 
<chmj> hey dude 
<chmj> got a menute 
<chmj> ?
* chmj must irc more often 
<imbrandon> heh
<insanekane> imbrandon: sorry for the late response ... i was about to pastebin it when konqui crashed on me ... back online now, and will pastebing
<insanekane> imbrandon: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZlFhAN81.html
<insanekane> imbrandon: any ideas ?
<insanekane> imbrandon: are you around ?
<imbrandon> doh sorry , was afk
* imbrandon looks
<insanekane> imbrandon: np
<imbrandon> ouch hrm, yea i have zero idea tbh Riddell might be able to muster something else more up if he has time 
<insanekane> imbrandon: i strongly doubt that the bt has any useful info anyway ...
<imbrandon> right
<insanekane> the very same error occurred the last time ... and it was fixed by a recompile :) (due to compiler mismatch) ...
<insanekane> but now, there isnt any chance of mismatch
<imbrandon> yea gcc hasent been changed in dapper that i am aware of
<insanekane> because, i have compiled Qt and this app with the same compiler ... gcc 4.0.3
<imbrandon> Riddell: how much of a pita would it be to get ipodslave in main , so k-d-s can be set ipod:/ when you click the icon on the desktop ( and will amarok use ipodslave if its avaible too afaik from reading the doc's ) 
<imbrandon> s/and\ will\ amarok/and\ amarok\ will/g
<Riddell> probably not too difficult
<Riddell> I don't think amarok uses ipodslave
<insanekane> Riddell: any ideas on this ? http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZlFhAN81.html
<imbrandon> i read somewhere in the amarok site / docs that it COULD , i dunno , never tried it or looked past that tough
<imbrandon> though*
<imbrandon> actualy the more i think about it it was in the ipodslave docs i read it when i was doing the libgamin rebuild for it
<imbrandon> anyhow no biggie either way, what would need to be done? something i can file ? would you have to do it ? dunno never tried to get an app in main before
<Riddell> imbrandon: you coud write the main inclusion report
<Riddell> insanekane: iz qt bug?
<imbrandon> ok is there a template or past report i can look at to see whats needed ?
<insanekane> Riddell: i doubt it
<Riddell> imbrandon: see UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<imbrandon> okies thanks
<Riddell> make a new page called MainInclusionReportIpodslave and use the MainInclusionsReportTemplate
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> Riddell: please tell me an ipod wouldent be considered "exotic" hardware w.r.t " The package should not deal with exotic hardware which we cannot support. " on the check list hehe
<Riddell> it wouldn't
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> but you could acknowledge that assumption in the report
<imbrandon> k
<nixternal> my pink ipod is exotic
<imbrandon> yea i think enough of our userbase has ipods tbh, we get questions about how to work them using amarok semi regular in #kubuntu
<imbrandon> lol @ nixternal
<imbrandon> Riddell: is there a progmatic way for my to seach for all the deps to make sure they are in main already without doing it one by one ?
<imbrandon> s/my to seach/me to search
<imbrandon> nvm mind found a way /me headdesks
<imbrandon> Riddell: mind giveing this a once over before i put it in the que https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportIpodslave
<Riddell> imbrandon: "Standard debhelper/cdbs/dbs packaging" which?
<Riddell> imbrandon: pitti will ask why we want this when we already have amarok
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> yea i'm rediting
<Riddell> and he won't let in multiple libpng*,libxft* it'll need to be recompiled against the main version
<imbrandon> ok so just leave those off ?
<Riddell> see if you can recompile it against the versions of those libraries in main
<imbrandon> k
<raphink> Riddell: hi
<raphink> do you have any idea why the update script in kubuntu-meta will not work?
<raphink> I get ImportError: No module named germinate
<raphink> although I have installed the germinate package
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh it should compile fine aginst just main packages looking in the control file its all main and ${shlibs:Depends}, i did a apt-cache show before to get the deps
<Riddell> raphink: done an apt-get build-dep kubuntu-meta ?
<imbrandon> ok Riddell updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportIpodslave
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> Riddell: doesn't work
<raphink> I still get can't find Germinate module
<Riddell> imbrandon: you removed the line about what type of packaging it has
<Riddell> imbrandon: it still needs to be re-built against main libraries first
<imbrandon> no i dident, i updated it to just saud cdbs
<imbrandon> says*
<Riddell> imbrandon: oh I see, the formatting is broken at that point
<imbrandon> err yea lemme fix that, and i'll build it agains main
<Riddell> raphink: dapper or edgy?
<imbrandon> will it need uploaded after its rebuildt for main ?
<raphink> edgy in that case
<raphink> I think I had the same with dapper though
<raphink> I can check
<raphink> works on dapper Riddell
<Riddell> raphink: do you have /usr/lib/germinate/Germinate/__init__.py ?
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> nope
<raphink> hmm yes sorry
<Riddell> then you don't have germinate installed
<raphink> I do
<Riddell> hmm
<raphink> it's there
<Riddell> then you do and it shouldn't complain
<raphink> well it does
<Sime> Riddell: I just a wiki page up about the media:/ patches.
<Sime> Riddell: you've probably seen it.
<Sime> :-)
<imbrandon> heya Sime
<Riddell> KubuntuKDEMedia did land in my inbox
<Sime> imbrandon: hi, your .debs seem to work.
<imbrandon> Sime: yea , the only bug i found so far is the tabs dont show like in your screenshots ( IE the comp name with otheres hidden )
<imbrandon> and ummm
<imbrandon> there is an error if you open konq and hit f9 i think it is 
<imbrandon> when it tries to show system:/
<imbrandon> other than that its lookin good
<Sime> I'm not familiar with F9.
<Sime> what does it do?
<imbrandon> just opens system:/
<imbrandon> one sec i'ma grab a soda
<imbrandon> then i'll give you the exact erorr
<raphink> Riddell: I reinstalled germinate on edgy and still get the error
<Sime> imbrandon: F9 = Hide Navigation Panel.
<Riddell> F9 loads the sidebar
<Riddell> raphink: I'm out of ideas I'm afraid
<raphink> :(
<raphink> does it work on your machine Riddell?
<raphink> note that python fails to installs
<raphink> upgrade rather
<raphink> for a week or so
<Sime> imbrandon: F9 seems to work fine here.
<imbrandon> kk one sec
<Sime> imbrandon: you saw that there is now a wiki page for this?
<raphink> the problem is libgcj7
<Sime> imbrandon: oh, the comptuer name in the tab I did manually.
<Riddell> raphink: yes
<imbrandon> Sime: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss2.png
<Sime> imbrandon: there is not magic there 
<Riddell> raphink: could well be a python issue then
<raphink> yes I guess
<Riddell> raphink: I just did a dist-upgrade today with no notable problems
<raphink> really?
<Sime> imbrandon: mmm system:/ is broken.
<imbrandon> Sime: thats the error i get when trying to open system:/ now ( and it stays blank like that after ok )
<raphink> I've had python problems for days
<raphink> and if I try to force the install
<imbrandon> Sime: yea seems so, no biggie just wanted to let ya know
<raphink> it removes debhelper, lintian, kubuntu-desktop and lots of other things
<raphink> and I can't put them back
* Sime notices some complaining about python yesterday when he upgraded from dapper -> edgy.
<imbrandon> hehe 
<raphink> trying again
<Sime> imbrandon: "system:/" still works here. Why is yours looking for file:///home?
<imbrandon> no idea , heh i have a prettymuch default edgy install, do note that nixternal reporduced it, rather he is the one that showed me
<imbrandon> so i dont think its just my system
<imbrandon> although i wouldent rult it out hehe
<imbrandon> rule*
<Sime> sebas: I'm not sure if I can PM you.
<sebas> Ah, you probably need to identify with nickserv.
<imbrandon> Sime: if you care to prod the source i used ( its default from edgy + your patches )  they are one directory up from the deb url i gave
<Sime> I probably needa real nick first.
<sebas> Ah :>
<Sime> imbrandon: yes, I'll do some hacking on it this week.
<imbrandon> kk , just poke me and i'll rebuild anytime
<imbrandon> Riddell: do i just put "Rebuilding against main only" in the changelog ?
<imbrandon> ipodslave (0.7.3-0ubuntu3) edgy; urgency=low
<imbrandon>   * Rebuild for main inclusion.
<Riddell> imbrandon: assuming that correctly makes it pick up the correct libraries
<imbrandon> yup, looks like it , its finishing up the build now
<imbrandon> then i'll test it
<Riddell> goldenear: have you seen the thread on kde-doc-i18n about oskar?
<goldenear> nop
<goldenear> where is it ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok all builds and works fine against main olny, so upload that now and add the report to the que ?
<goldenear> Riddell: where is the thread ?
<Riddell> goldenear: on kde-doc-i18n
<Riddell> imbrandon: sure
<goldenear> Riddell: ok found it :)
<imbrandon> okies done and done, do i ping pitti now or does it have to wait for a meeting , or ummm now what hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: nothing, he'll see your edit and get to it when he has time
<imbrandon> kk
<serzholino> Hi! Is there any plans for updating gtk-qt-engine for dapper?
<serzholino> for me breezy's version was much more better in its job
<Hobbsee> for dapper?  no.
<Hobbsee> for edgy?  quite possibly
<serzholino> why not, dapper is LTS
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> because it's stable, and the features, etc, go into unstable.  check that second link.
<Hobbsee> serzholino: which was the current version of the gtk-qt-engine?
<serzholino> 0.60-1.1ubuntu7
<Hobbsee> Version: 0.70-0ubuntu1 is in dapper.  cool.
<Hobbsee> so that's not out of date
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee, what's the status of amarok?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they delayed it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i got on their mailing list though, and have been talking to them in the channel
* Hobbsee thought they were going to kick her out, for a while there.
<serzholino> Hobbsee: hmm.. where i can get it?
<serzholino> Hobbsee: 'apt-cache policy gtk2-engines-gtk-qt' shows me only 0.60-1.1ubuntu7
<Hobbsee> sorry, in edgy
* Hobbsee cant keep the releases straight, it seems.  it's been a while since anyone's asked about breezy.
<Hobbsee> hi apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: ahoy
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: got properly added to amarok-packagers list?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yep :)
* Hobbsee finally figured out how to
<apachelogger> k :)
<Hobbsee> never been part of a google groups list before
<apachelogger> well, IMO it's a lot easier with a gmail account
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: true that. i just used my @kubuntu.org one
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ksysguardd is missing an init.d script
<Riddell> it'll get started by ksysguard
* Hobbsee curses the evilness of assignments and online maths quizes.
<Hobbsee> bugger.  i failed it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I mean for remote usage
<apachelogger> btw, whom to bug for a template script, which takes care of usual operations, as check for status etc. ... suse does have such a file, makes writing init scripts a whole lot easier
<Riddell> apachelogger: same thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: try dh_make
<seaLne> is there anything in kubuntu for apport?
<Riddell> seaLne: no
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, deamon is not accessible from remote machine if it's started by ksysguard ... and I don't want to have to run ksysguard in backgroun on every machine in the network ;-)
<Riddell> mostly because the KDE crash dialogue does most of what apport does
<seaLne> ah right i was wondering as it sounds similar
<Riddell> seaLne: also if I did a kde-apport we'd just get more bug reports, most of which belong upstream
<Riddell> so my plan is to see how it looks in edgy and if it does add something then I'll look at it for edgy+1
<seaLne> k
<Hobbsee_> what was that?
<seaLne> "Introducing automatic crash reporting in Edgy" mail by pitti on ubuntu-devel-announce
<Hobbsee> yay!  the evil maths is done!
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah.  my first response to that is "so what happens with kde apps, cos that'd be really cool!"
<Riddell> KDE apps already have a crash dialogue with backtrace
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true, but they dont automatically import to malone, with all the program versions, etc.  
<Hobbsee> did you see the mail?
<Riddell> my reluctance is that most crashes are upstream issues
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's also true.
<Hobbsee> which is why we could kill off a large section of kde in malone, i guess
* Hobbsee wonders if there's any way to separate packaging bugs and bugs upstream.  and get them filed in the correct place automatically
<Hobbsee> i guess there's the obvious "if there's a backtrace, get it filed upstream".  ie, if kcrash has been induced, file it upstream.
<Hobbsee> wb apachelogger 
<apachelogger> fd
<apachelogger> battery load = 0 that was ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i love that
<apachelogger> somehow acpi won't update my battery status
* Hobbsee got hit with that during the meeting.
<apachelogger> or actualyl only sometimes
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee plain forgot to look :P
<apachelogger> hehe :P
<apachelogger> seems to be a bug with most hp books
<Hobbsee> suddenly saw the flashing light and went "ahhh...drat"
* Hobbsee counts the hours till the next assignment is due.
<apachelogger> though that batter issue here is really not that serious if you don't forget to plug the book ;-)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> 42 hours, i think....
<Hobbsee> enough time for me to ignore the rest of it for a bit longer.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: must it be tuesday tomorrow?
* Hobbsee doesnt like tuesdays.
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
<toma> hoi Hobbsee
<apachelogger> ah, bank holiday is that here round :D
<Hobbsee> what's a bank holiday anyway?
<Hobbsee> we dont get htem
<Hobbsee> bugger.  tomorrow is tuesday
<Hobbsee> *makes mental note to take wallet to uni tomorrow*
<Riddell> it's like a public holiday, but less formal
<Hobbsee> oh nice!
<Hobbsee> ie, a public holiday where no one works, or an excuse to be paid at double time and a half?
<Hobbsee> ie, do most people stop working?
<apachelogger> actually IMO austrians are most time stop working for any reason :P
<Hobbsee> cant say i've met many austrans....
<Hobbsee> if any
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: were you referring to australians, or austrians in your above comment?
<apachelogger> austrians :D
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're still planning to announce the kubuntu community manager stuff for the CC in 45 mins?
<Hobbsee> i'm going to go to bed, so i cant see the response.
<Riddell> it's in 45 mins?
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.  2am local time
* seaLne thinks it would be simpler if Hobbsee just switched over to UTC
<apachelogger> utc++
<bddebian> Hello
<DaSkreech> Yeah We need some !k entries
<DaSkreech> Can I dump all of ubotu's responses?
<Riddell> ?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<DaSkreech> i keep getting confused reading stuff like that till it suddenly clicks that it's an Ubuntu (Gnome) centric response
<Riddell> ideally it would just answer differently on #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I would suspect that having a semi detailed explanation on how to fix things like that would be too large to have for both KDE and for gnome
<DaSkreech>  Yeah I keep hearing that but as it seems no work is going into that for now having a factiod for Kubuntu seems reasonable
<Riddell> sure, add a k one
<DaSkreech> I figured out my sound issue
<DaSkreech> Someone clicmbed behind my computer and turned off the speakers
<DaSkreech> :-P
<Sime> seaLne: I didn't know this before, but you can actually add a second clock to the kicker and set it to another timezone.
<Lure> Riddell: what is your plan with guidance-p-m in regards to laptop keys? Make this configurable or just hardcode?
<Riddell> Lure: probably make it configurable, just using the standard KDE global shortcuts settings
<Lure> Riddell: since you use KAction, we could just set there KShortcut properly (XF86Standby, XF86Sleep)
<Lure> Riddell: then fix the mapping in kmilo 
<Lure> Riddell: I am just not sure if KAction shortcuts are global or just when widget (menu) is active
<Lure> Riddell: just tried - my quick hack does not work - we need to set global shortcut or hal monitoring for key event
<Riddell> yes, it would need to be a global shortcut
<Lure> Riddell: how do you plan to fix polling dbus problem? this 5 sec poll is a bit of load issue (not as big as knemo, but still)
<DaSkreech> Argh the fonts look terrible in 3.5.4
<allee> Lure: side note: knemo 0.4.4 features a /sys backend which reduces the load
<Lure> allee: nice, do we have it in edgy (even though I use knm)?
<Riddell> Lure: either add qt3 mainloop integration to dbus-python or (more likely) just portitto qt 4.2 for edgy+1
<Riddell> port it to
<Lure> DaSkreech: true, sub-pixel hinting is off and Lite are used instead of Sans (afair)
<allee> Lure: not yet.  I prepared the debian upload today. I'll ask for a sync later
<DaSkreech> Looks like someone was taking potshots at it
<DaSkreech> Little holes all over the letters
<Lure> Riddell: ok, we can probably survive with polling for edgy...
<Riddell> Lure: I agree it sucks, but it's no worse than what klaptopdamon does
<Lure> Riddell: very true ;-)
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> please,what can i do when i've "checking whether QTDIR environment variable is set... no" during pbuilding, what can i do ?
<Sp4rKy> i've added libqt-mt-dev to B-D
<Riddell> Sp4rKy: you should be able to set the qtdir with an argument to ./configure
<Riddell> it should be /usr
<Sp4rKy> strange
<Sp4rKy> i've not found any option for ./configure
<Sp4rKy> and when i try to compil for my system (without pbuild), i need to set QTDIR to /usr/include/qt3
<Riddell> what's the application?
<Riddell> does ./configure | grep qt   output anything?
<Sp4rKy> the application is djplay
<Sp4rKy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20577
<Sp4rKy> here is my configure option
<Riddell> what's the build system?
<Sp4rKy> dapper for pbuilder
<Riddell> the application's build system
<Riddell> autotools?
<Sp4rKy> oups sorry
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> Sp4rKY-laptop% ./configure |grep qt 
<Sp4rKy> configure: error: QTDIR must be properly set.
<Riddell> not sure, and I'm currently too busy to take a look, wait around until someone is able to look at it
<mornfall> Sp4rKy: tried setting QTDIR? :p
<bddebian> heh
<mornfall> hmm pbuilder
<mornfall> dunno then
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: There is no option to configure like --with-qt-lib= and --with-qt-dir= ?
<mornfall> Sp4rKy: w/o pbuilder, does QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3?
<mornfall> +work
<Sp4rKy> work with my sytem but not with pbuilder and libqt-mt-dev in B-D
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, no, look at my pastebin
<bddebian> Hmm, is libqt-mt-dev qt3 or 4 now?  Can you try libqt3-mt-dev?
<Sp4rKy> i can try
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, i already use libqt3-mt-dev :|
<bddebian> Hmm, --with-plugins-qtdir doesn't let you pass the path?
<bddebian> Hmm, does libqt3-mt-dev depend libqt3-headers?
<Sp4rKy> Sp4rKY-laptop% apt-cache depends libqt3-mt-dev |grep header
<Sp4rKy>   Dpend: libqt3-headers
<mornfall> QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 ./configure in debian/rules? :)
<Sp4rKy> mornfall, works with thus :D
<Sp4rKy> YOUPIII
<Sp4rKy> thx all for your help
<Riddell> Sp4rKy: give us a ping if you need the package reviewed
<Sp4rKy> Riddell, thx :D
<Sp4rKy> if you want i've some other package which wait for review
<bddebian> So we can ignore it like the 1000 other packages on REVU ;-P
<Riddell> bddebian: I don't tend to ignore stuff if people ask me to review it
<bddebian> Riddell: I know, I am just being a little pissy today sorry :-)  I have been trying to help with cleaning up REVU but my skillz are limited :-(
<Sp4rKy> bddebian, :)
<Sp4rKy> i seen you work a lot on reviewing
<Sp4rKy> E: Couldn't find package libjack0.100.0-dev
<Sp4rKy> W: Unable to locate package libjack0.100.0-dev
<Sp4rKy> another error ...
<bddebian> Hmm, yeah, I don't see libjack in Edgy..
<bddebian> Oh wait
<bddebian> SHould be there
<bddebian> Sp4rKy: Is your pbuilder Edgy?
<Sp4rKy> no
<Sp4rKy> but my system is edgy and liibjack is
<bddebian> Oh, locally it can't find it either?
<Sp4rKy> locally o can find it !
<bddebian> Are you sure you have Universe/Multiverse enabled in your pbuilderrc?
<Sp4rKy> i'm update to edgy with a new ~/.pbuilderc
<Sp4rKy> +r
<bddebian> ah
<Lure> anybody else have problem on edgy when dist-upgrade wants to remove adept, kubuntu-desktop...?
<Lure> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> moins Lure 
<Lure> imbrandon: did you mention that you plan to do something about firefox kde integration for edgy?
<imbrandon> yea i had mentioned it but i hadent done much except talk with iwj a bit
<imbrandon> as of yet
<imbrandon> wassup ?
<Lure> I have just seen that ff 2.0 has different ways to theme and that they will need to change ubuntu-theme
<Lure> so I though that we could potentially influence that a bit... ;-)
<imbrandon> yup , thats why i was kinda waiting , to see how he changed it for 2.0
<imbrandon> yea i had a talk with him after the distro meeting the other day
<imbrandon> when he changes it for 2.0 he is donna make sure we can theme it too ( along with the other direvitives )
<imbrandon> s/donna/gonna
<imbrandon> once he uploaded his first revision of that i had planed on making the kubuntu changes
<imbrandon> hrm brb phone
* Lure reboots to 386 kernel (686 cpufreq does not work - very noisy)
<imbrandon> heh
<Lure> Riddell: I think I asked this before: why do we have Settings->Printers menu - I would suggest we get rid of it in Edgy and just leave Printers in System Settings. Having two "settings" in menu is confusing...
<imbrandon> Lure: +1 on the printer thing, it is kinda confusing have it both places
<Lure> imbrandon: not sure if something else uses Settings (but for sure only Printers is in default install)
<imbrandon> yea i just looked
<imbrandon> woot finaly my email list is working again
<Lure> imbrandon: were you providing Sime's patched media:/ kde?
<imbrandon> lure yes
<imbrandon> its actauly a patched for the file system for /media and others not media:/ its self
<imbrandon> but hold on
<Lure> imbrandon: btw, system:/ error on F9 is in edgy kde too (old bug of Tonio_'s patches for system:/)
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/simes-patches/debs/
<imbrandon> you can use that as a repo or just grab the debs
<imbrandon> either way will work
<imbrandon> if you use it as a repo "deb http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages/simes-patches/debs/ ./"
<imbrandon> whoop netsplit
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-15
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> woot
<jjesse> woot what?
<bddebian> He's an owl ;-)
<DaSkreech> It's a hoot!@
<bddebian> :-)
<imbrandon> ...
<bddebian> ....
<DaSkreech> .....
<imbrandon> quiet night ..... i guess thats good
<jjesse> everyone's asleep :)
<DaSkreech> ZZZzzzZZzzzzzzzz.......
<DaSkreech> *burp*
<imbrandon> heh yea but there is SOME traffic most of the time , hehe
<imbrandon> even u-devel and -motu are slow ;)
<bddebian> Hey, speak for yourself ;-P
<imbrandon> hehe
<jjesse> isn't this week a big holiday for europe?
<bddebian> Isn't EVERY week a holidy for Europe? ;-P
<DaSkreech> Touche
<imbrandon> lol @ bddebian , +1
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> :-) And that prompts me to leave
<Hobbsee> :( no
<DaSkreech> Umm ok I can wait around for a few more minutes
<DaSkreech> Someone is starting a folding@home kubuntu group
<Hobbsee> oh nice
<DaSkreech>  Just so we can beat on the Ubuntu one
<DaSkreech> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=45104
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=51238
<DaSkreech> Us
<imbrandon> heh we're a little behind
<Hobbsee> i dont think we'll ever beat them, nor should we want to.
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-) So if anyone feels like saving Humanity ( and beating up on Ubuntu) please feel free
<Hobbsee> we're a little down on people :P
<imbrandon> yea we whoudl realy combine them
* DaSkreech takes the one struggling fighting Kubuntite and drops her in the Ubuntu bucket
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: they in effect *are* combined.  it's bad for us to be segregated off, and it's something that we need to change.
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> depends on the thing we're talking about stuff like this yea
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: See the main Kubuntu channel :)
<imbrandon> some things are better togather some better apart ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> and Riddell spelt my nick wrong!!!!
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> You are still bitter over that huh?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i'm just surprised that he did it again 
<DaSkreech> Cool 6.06.1 got Distrowatched
<DaSkreech> I am as well FWIW
* Hobbsee is still reading the meeting
<Hobbsee> this is cool :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Oh Hobbsee did you see the It goddesses?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the IT goddesses?
* Hobbsee is far from a goddess.
<DaSkreech> http://www.itgoddess.info/calendar.htm
<Hobbsee> ohh...yeah, i saw that a while ago, iirc
<Hobbsee> yeah
<DaSkreech> having a tiny debate about i tnow
* Hobbsee has an opinion on it.
<DaSkreech> Yea or Nay?
<Hobbsee> i, and a lot of other woman, fight very hard *not* to be viewed as a sex object.  this really does seem like a step in the wrong direction.
<Hobbsee> s/woman/women/
<DaSkreech> That's what I figured
<DaSkreech> http://www.utasce.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3189&sid=d879147dcdb63d0c9dc4fe81920102a9#3189
<DaSkreech> From one of our Female members
<DaSkreech> Well yeah It's obvious if you read that :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> I venture the vast majority of computer users slip into a pseudo-[ if not outright] puerile mode. Not that it's an excuse, but it happens because we tend to be lax about most things.
<crimsun> Objectification occurs from the top of the hierarchy downward if you consider the stratification we have (a leader, minions, and so on).
<DaSkreech> So minons never objectify if the leader does not?
<crimsun> that's a bit of a leap
* Hobbsee understood absolutely *none* of what crimsun just said.
<imbrandon> LOL
<DaSkreech> I got leader and minions
<Hobbsee> i mean, i sort of did, but it was more complicated and confusing than my recent physics lecture!
* DaSkreech missed the one inept guard
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you're saying that if the leader views a group of people in a certain way, the rest of the team will follow, and do the same thing?
<DaSkreech> Pfft Physics is easy when compared to ...<chooses random word> Stratification 
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> Well wanted to get someone else's e-opinion
<DaSkreech> How did I type that?
<DaSkreech> Typo even :-P
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> sigh.  the later stuff in the meeting is exactly how we should never let kubuntu, or any other team run.
* Hobbsee is happy that we have better management than that.
<DaSkreech> The I'd pose for the calendar but that's cause I'm hot kind of threw me but then  I guess I should 't have been that surprised
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> Hobbsee: not precisely. We have a sort of self-perpetuating problem in the FLOSS world (not that it's limited to FLOSS, but for the sake of examination here...)
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  the example in the meeting is *exactly* what i never want to happen for kubuntu, or any other team.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: What's that?
<crimsun> Part of the problem is that we embrace a sort of stratification that's both necessary for security (core-dev vs. dev vs. member vs. non-member), but that same mentality also perpetuates the myth of "stronger is better". Since we tend to model virtual societies on real life (RL), we tend to fall back on what we "know best."
* Hobbsee has seen such teams (that she hasnt been involved in) explode like that.
<imbrandon> i guess i need to read the log, i dident catch the meeting
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-08-14.html
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ^
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true that.
<Hobbsee> yay!  apt wants to remove adept,etc!
* Hobbsee contemplates letting it.
<imbrandon> hehe yea adept needs a rebuild , ABI change or soemthing
<Hobbsee> apt and aptitude, in fact
* Hobbsee cant push that :(
<DaSkreech> Yeah that last par tdoes seem dodgy
<DaSkreech> Any way I'm going to bed
<DaSkreech>  Night
<bddebian> Gnight DaSkreech
<imbrandon> ohh man that was nuts
* imbrandon just finished reading the CC meeting logs
<hunger> Could somebody please upload cmake 2.4.3? It will be the min. required version to build kde4 in 2 weeks.
<hunger> Thanks!
<imbrandon> hunger: yes Riddell will make sure kde4 will build in edgy 
<imbrandon> hrm cmake is in universe? i can do that i guess
<imbrandon> hunger:  has 2.4.3 hit debian sid yet ?
<hunger> imbrandon: No idea, I'll check, one sec.
<imbrandon> i just did, it has
<hunger> imbrandon: Just read a mail that 2.4.3 will be required on kde-devel:-)
<imbrandon> i'll look and see if it needs a merge or sync
<hunger> imbrandon: Thanks!
<crimsun> not much to read.
<crimsun>      cmake |    2.4.2-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<nixternal> moins Hobbsee
<crimsun>      cmake |    2.4.2-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<imbrandon> yea dosent look like it has a delta
<imbrandon> its not on the merges list yet but i could request a sync then
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<Hobbsee> tuesdays are evil, and should be banned.
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<crimsun> imbrandon: it wouldn't be on the merges list.
<imbrandon> yea true
<crimsun> not a merge, hence not on the merges list.
<imbrandon> heh yea if no ubuntu delta no merge hehe
<Hobbsee> anyone got a spare car?
<imbrandon> hunger: bug #56419 reported, should be sync'd to edgy in less than ~24 hrs ( approx ) , sometimes less
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56419 in cmake "Please sync cmake 2.4.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56419
<crimsun> (that depends on an overworked Scott)
<Hobbsee> true
<hunger> imbrandon: Great!
<imbrandon> heh
<hunger> imbrandon: Then it will be in place before kde4 requires it;-)
<imbrandon> yea it should definately hit before the 2 weeks , even if scott is busy ;)
* Hobbsee wonders if/how she'll get home tonight.
<imbrandon> no car?
<crimsun> cars are for wimps. Real BOFHs live in computer labs.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh i have a car.  it starts.  but it wont go backwards or forwards.
<imbrandon> ouch 
<Hobbsee> except for incredibly slowly
<raphink> hi 
<raphink> Riddell: do you think it's possible to introduce string variables in a moodin ksplash?
<raphink> to display random sentences at boot
<Riddell> raphink: it would mean a patch
<raphink> yes I guess
<raphink> :s
<raphink> oh talking about a patch
<raphink> I need to modify the konqueror about page
<raphink> and I saw that I have to patch the source and this is obviously an issue
<raphink> so we've been wondering, with some other devs
<raphink> if it would be possible to patch konqueror so it uses .desktop files for the konqueror about page
<raphink> maybe the way systemsettings deals with its modules
<raphink> having a general xml layout
<raphink> listing desktop files to include
<raphink> and having each entry as a desktop file
<raphink> with an icon, short text, long text and command (link)
<Riddell> probably could, although startup time is an issue for about:
<apachelogger> raphink: is there an easy way to get a package built with GCC 3.4 instead of 4?
<raphink> Riddell: the about page currently requires to read mo files for translation, would using desktop files make it really slower? 
<raphink> apachelogger: no idea sorry
<apachelogger> Riddell: you know a way?
<Riddell> apachelogger: install gcc-3.4 and set CC=gcc-3.4
<apachelogger> thx :D
<raphink> Riddell: note that such a modularization of the about page would also allow Kubuntu to not patch konqueror but add desktop files in kubuntu-default-settings instead
<raphink> and would ease derivatives
<Riddell> raphink: sounds nice
<Riddell> but the about page is more than just konqueror
<raphink> how do you mean?
<Riddell> it's also khelpcentre, kcontrol, kontact, kmail and kbugbuster
<raphink> well sure
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> really?
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I don't get that
<raphink> I'm talking about the page that opens in konqueror by default
<Riddell> me too
<raphink> this one
<raphink>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/about/launch.html
<raphink> well this file is only the layout though ;)
<raphink> but you get the point
<raphink> I don't see where this page is used in other apps
<Riddell> it's not, each application uses the same artwork but implemented differently
<raphink> ok
<raphink> but I don't want to modify the artwok
<raphink> only the way this launch.html page is dealt with
<raphink> which is, instead of being generated at build
<raphink> to use desktop files for each entry
<raphink> if possible
<raphink> so entries can be added without having to recompile konqueror
<raphink> and which would also allow to translate these entries without recompiling
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> sure, go ahead
<raphink> phehe
<raphink> if I can :)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i thought i really was going to live in the computer lab tonight.
* freeflying sent out 100 kubuntu cds at linuxworld in china today :)
<Riddell> freeflying: who did you send them too?
<Hobbsee> Riddell!
<Hobbsee> hey you
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<Riddell> Hobbsee!
* Hobbsee did not end up walking in front of the bus.
<Hobbsee> see -motu for a further explanation.
<freeflying> Riddell: most of them are end users, some are developers in suse and other distros in china 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hey
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<seaLne> mornfall: does adept just need the depends version changed or will it actually break with the new version of apt in edgy?
<insanekane> hi ... where do we have to install .desktop files so that they are recognized for the KMenu ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: that's in the packaging guide, kubuntu section
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i dont currently remember
<Hobbsee> seaLne: may need a rebuild, apparently
* Hobbsee hasnt upgraded yet
<seaLne> Hobbsee: rebuild etc was what i ment, as apposed to changing code
* insanekane was trying to avoid reading packaging*.guides :)
* Hobbsee wonders if the new apt breaks anything
<Hobbsee> insanekane: hah.  dream on.  they're useful
<sebas> Why is KDirWatch on kde 3.5.4 so incredibly verbose, is it compiled with --debug or something?
<Hobbsee> sebas: ask Riddell 
<sebas> Yeah, was kinda doing that in fact.
<apachelogger> I like it that way ^^
* Hobbsee waves to apachelogger 
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> nmm is still compiling
* apachelogger is looking forward to a complete compile
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: nmm?
* Hobbsee is preparing to watch everything break
<apachelogger> <Amarok> * nmm = http://www.networkmultimedia.org/  [added by: apachelog] 
<Hobbsee> ahhhh :)
<seaLne> Hobbsee: btw when i upgraded to 354 i lost antialiased fonts but things look ok now
<Hobbsee> seaLne: was it antialiased fonts, or did it change from regular to light?
<seaLne> antialiased fonts
<Hobbsee> odd
<seaLne> i can't remember when things started to work again but it wasn't for a few weeks
* apachelogger starts crying
<apachelogger> mp3play.cpp:253: error: no matching function for call to 'NMM::CEvent::CEvent(NMM::CEvent)'
<insanekane> Hobbsee: ok ... where is the packaging guide ?
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<insanekane> Hobbsee: thanks muchly;
<Riddell> sebas: only different is it's compiled without fam/gamin
<Hobbsee> there must still be universe stuff still waiting for rebuilds, due to that, too
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, I'm getting a lot of crap on STDOUT though.
<sebas> I recall that that was different in earlier versions.
<Hobbsee>  /usr/include/kde/kconfigbackend.h:256: error: 'KLocale' has not been declared....interesting
<Hobbsee> which is in kdelibs4-dev
<Hobbsee> must have broke in kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<seaLne> ah adept has been rebuilt
<Hobbsee> seaLne: they got it rebuilt so soon?
<seaLne> well its been uploaded
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> goodnight all
<david__> where would I find the sources of the network settings module of kubuntu? also in the kde svn?
<david__> hi ^^
<Riddell> david__: knetworkconf is in kdeadmin from KDE
<Riddell> david__: why?
<david__> Riddell: hi, because a collegue and me experienced problems with it today at work and we were thinking about checking it out and looking into it. we found it already then.
<Riddell> david__: it's not the most bug free bit of software
<Riddell> all patches happily accepted
<Riddell> it's a C++ frontend to the gnome-system-tools perl backend
<david__> but aaron just said that the guidance people already work on a replacement
<insanekane> david__: is that true ? I was myself about to embark on a network configuration tool ... 
<david__> insanekane: I don't know. I'm not really involved. even if they are working on a replacement I think knetworkconf still would need some fixing. especially the part with the network profiles
<abattoir> Riddell: hi :)
<bddebian> Hello
<abattoir> Riddell: oem-config seems to be broken w/ current edgy...
<insanekane> david__: by "aaron" do you mean aseigo ?
<david__> insanekane: yes
<insanekane> ok thanks
* seaLne drools over greenphone
<DaSkreech> greenphone?
<seaLne> http://www.trolltech.com/company/newsroom/press-kit/greenphone-press-office/index
<seaLne> http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/15/141244&from=rss
<DaSkreech> Nice
<DaSkreech> Kde 3.5.5 has lifted teh string freeze
<abattoir> does it come in colours other than green? :P
<DaSkreech> A Suse phone?
<abattoir> yaay, it has wifi too :D
<seaLne> Linux kernel 2.4.19 seems weird tho
<DaSkreech> How do you get this?
<DaSkreech> seaLne: So this comes with a compiler?
<nixternal> i need kwwii ;)
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/
<nixternal> i want a good "Get Kubuntu" thing for the bottom right hand corner
<apachelogger> we should clone him
<jjesse> so how are things going today?
<nixternal> just peachy, and you? ;)
<jjesse> good, getting lots of work done :)
<nixternal> im working on getting lots of work done ;)
<jjesse> so you are pretending to get stuff done?
<nixternal> actually finally getting to the Kubuntu meeting minutes from 5 days ago
<nixternal> b4 Hobbsee gets on me with a sharp pointy stick ;)
<jjesse> i was wondering when they would be up :)
<nixternal> within the next couple of hours of course ;)
<Sime> hi all
<nixternal> hiya Sime
<jjesse> hello Sime
* DaSkreech brandishes pointy stick
<Sime> jjesse: hey
<Riddell> abattoir: what's up with oem-config?
<Riddell> insanekane: there's no plans for a guidance network module
<Sime> Riddell: is the purple colour scheme staying for edgy? it is the colour of insanity after all.
<jjesse> i like the purple :)
<DaSkreech> Me too 0_oO-o >_<
<DaSkreech> Ignore the other signs of insanity 
<Sime> i'm not against it
<DaSkreech> Ha ha KDE4 doesnt sound so hard
<DaSkreech> Draw the black border around the thumbnail. This fixes our TODO list for
<DaSkreech> the initial KDE4 port.
<toma> imbrandon: ping
* apachelogger is wondering, I think I still have packages in revu no one looked at
<Lure> apachelogger: you should poke people here or on #ubuntu-motu
<apachelogger> yeah, probably :)
<apachelogger> first I gotta put some more package up ^^
<insanekane> Riddell: is it ?
<apachelogger> someone will have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2590
<apachelogger> and in case we have some digg.com posters here: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2881
<waspius> hello can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20697 ?
<DaSkreech> Or if you have a kopete 12.2 deb :-)
<waspius> :)
<waspius> anyone here?
<apachelogger> .2 is already out? Oo
<DaSkreech> :-)
<apachelogger> guess hobbsee will take care of upgrade ^^
* apachelogger prepares upgrade for kubuntu.de version
<seaLne> ooh basket is in feature freeze it would be cool if it was ready in time for edgy, the kontact integration looks really nice
<Riddell> Sime: I've never heard it called the colour of insanity
<allee> apachelogger: how's the procedure to get update pkgs into the dapper repo of kubuntu.de?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I have
<apachelogger> allee: mail them to marcus.czeslinski A|-|T gmail.com
<apachelogger> czessi is working on a upload procesdure, but that's kind of nifty stuff
* apachelogger is patching kopete so that it doesn't require xmms dep :P
<allee> apachelogger: I mail him the diff.gz?
<apachelogger> the dsc, the diff.gz and the orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> usually
<allee> apachelogger: thx for the info
<apachelogger> if you just changed soemething in debian dir dsc and diff.gz should be enough IMO
<allee> apachelogger: in principle it's just a sync when Mark has uploaded knemo ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/133320 looks good?
<apachelogger> allee: hehe, guess diff and dsc should be enough then
<DaSkreech> Seem to be doing a lot better on help today
<toma> Riddell, imbrandon: please ack https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kscope/+bug/56519
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56519 in kscope "Please sync 1.4.0-1 from debian." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> grr i find that the search box when in "file browser" mode dosen't google
<seaLne> +very annoying
<apachelogger> hehe, I always open new tab to google ^^
<seaLne> not as annoying as search box not auto clearning
<imbrandon> toma: pong ( and ack'd 56519 )
<toma> imbrandon: hi, did you upload showimg already?
<toma> (and thanks ;-))
<imbrandon> no i dident , i thought you had someone else do it
<imbrandon> what was the url ?
<toma> http://kubuntu.omat.nl
<imbrandon> k gimma a minute to grab a soda and i'll grab it
<toma> sure
<imbrandon> toma: do you have a directory that is in, those fonts are like 20x tooo small for me to read
<toma> ?
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss3.png  <--- tooo small to tell whats what
<toma> ctrl-scroll?
<imbrandon> yea i did and made it bigger, just letting you know
<imbrandon> default its tiny
<toma> imbrandon: i'll have a look at it
<imbrandon> hrm you dident sign the changes or dsc, want me to sign it and sponsor the upload ?
<toma> imbrandon: yes please, or tell me what to do ;-)
<imbrandon> ok i'll will , next time you can build it with debuild -S -sa and it will sign with your key, no biggie though
<toma> i use pbuilder
<allee> toma: when pbuild is done: debsign *.changes and (re)upload ;)
<toma> let me try that anyho
<toma> w
<imbrandon> also target edgy too ( still targeted unstable hehe )
<allee> but pbuilder conf file needs some tweak (I have not done) to always include the orig.tar
<toma> imbrandon: oops
<imbrandon> hehe no biggie i changed it
<toma> hmm, seems that i should use toma@kovoks.nl instead of tomalbers@kde.nl
<DaSkreech> incoming
<imbrandon> you could add both to your key and use either one ( once its reuploaded to the keyserver )
<willnapier> Hi everyone
<willnapier> I'm having some difficulty compiling a .sh from a nightly build of kmobiletools svn
<imbrandon> 'ello
<willnapier> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> an .sh ? thats aa shell script , no compiling 
<willnapier> sorry, I mean run a script by typing ./compile-kmobiletools.sh
<willnapier> that is the name of the .sh
<imbrandon> k can you pastebin your errors and the shell script contents ?
<willnapier> I am new to irc - how do I pastebin?
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<willnapier> ok thanks
<imbrandon> toma: when you merged the showimg did you use the ubuntu source ? its not likeing the orig tarbal you have
<imbrandon> Rejected:
<imbrandon> SHA1 sum of uploaded file does not match extant file in archive
<toma> imbrandon: i dont recall, it was last friday
<imbrandon> ok, is it on the merges page ?
<toma> yes
<imbrandon> ok use the grab-merge.sh and get it that way
<DaSkreech> willnapier: When you paste the contents give us back the url
<Riddell> toma: done
<DaSkreech> willnapier: As a tip highlight the error with the mouse and then use middle click to paste
<DaSkreech> Night guys
<toma> imbrandon: grab-merge.sh?
<imbrandon> http://merges.ubuntu.com/grab-merge.sh
<willnapier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20705
<imbrandon> then you make a new dir and type "grab-merge.sh showimg" it will get the ubuntu merged files
<imbrandon> from MoM
<willnapier> that is a sample of my attempts and errors
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<toma> imbrandon: wow, great. 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> willnapier: it loks like you dont have autoconf ( among other things ) installed, may i ask why your compiling it from source ?
<imbrandon> s/loks/looks
<willnapier> imbrandon: gosh is that what I'm doing?? well, I have been advised that some features I want are only in the svn version, ie the nightly
<willnapier> imbrandon: I have done apt-get install autoconf and the paste shows it is the latest version
<imbrandon> willnapier: tbh compileing isnt for the inexperinced , your likey to have more problems than what you solve , what version are you looking for specificly ?
<willnapier> I was told the 'svn' version - and was pointed to the nightly builds, so I chose the latest
<imbrandon> nightly builds implys they compiled it though, you are compiling
<imbrandon> whom pointed you to it ?
<willnapier> someone on the kmobiletools channel
<DaSkreech> willnapier: Sorry I came back for something
<DaSkreech> Did you try sudo apt-get install kmobiletools?
<willnapier> DaSkreech: no I'll try now
<willnapier> already newest version
<imbrandon> willnapier: and to get the tolls needed to build it you can sudo apt-get build-dep kmobiletools also
<DaSkreech> ah so why do you want this version you are compiling?
<imbrandon> willnapier: but honestly past that ( the build-dep ) your likely to get better help in that channell not here
<imbrandon> as they know the specifics of that package better
<willnapier> imbrandon: ok, thanks. I have been told it may be best to wait till there is a deb package available
<willnapier> for the beta version
<imbrandon> willnapier: yes that is truely the best way
<willnapier> imbrandon: ok well i'll give myself an honourable discharge then
<imbrandon> that way you can get help if needed, if you compile your self , hardly anyone will be willing to help
<willnapier> ok thanks
<willnapier> I've learnt something!
<imbrandon> ;)
<willnapier> (including how to use irc)
<imbrandon> heh you might hang out in #kubuntu , they are a great bunch of people
<imbrandon> for general help and chit chat 
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> willnapier: try /join #kmobiletools :)
<DaSkreech> Gone again
<willnapier> DaSkreech: thanks - I have been there and they advised to wait for a package too.
<toma> imbrandon: i will sign the next upload. that is now sorted
<imbrandon> np ;) just poke me when ever, if i'm arround i'll shove it up
<toma> imbrandon: great
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-16
<toma> imbrandon: the text at the top "these are unofficial..." should be the default font for you.
<imbrandon> yup
<toma> judging from the screenie, irc is a lot bigger, so i was confused
<goldenear> I have a pb with automake: I try to compile an app from the kde svn and I then want to do: make -f admin/Makefile.common
<goldenear> but it doesn't work
<toma> does the file exists?
<goldenear> I have a warning about alocale and then error: m4_defn: undefined macro: _m4_divert_diversion
<goldenear> sure
<goldenear> I google to find the problem but I did not find anything
<toma> autoconf 2.52 ?
<goldenear> 2.59
<toma> you seem to have a mismatch between autoconf and automake
<toma> can you see if either one is upgradable?
<goldenear> no upgrade available
<goldenear> both are the standard version installed with dapper...
<goldenear> I can't understand
<toma> is there an older version installed?
<toma> as well
<goldenear> nop
<goldenear> should I install an older version too (like the 1.4) ?
<goldenear> or a newer ( 1.9) version of automake ?
<toma> no
<toma> can you move aclocal.m4 to a temp place on your hd and try again?
<goldenear> I install 1.9 (and remove 1.8) and I have the same error...
<goldenear> toma: you mean all the aclocale dir ?
<toma> no
<toma> in the top source dir is here a file called aclocal.m4 ?
<goldenear> no, this file is created during the procedure
<goldenear> the problem is from: /usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB
<toma> that is something else ;-)
<toma> imbrandon: site fixed, missing </small> after each block, thnxs
<imbrandon> np, dinner time for me, bbiab
<imbrandon> Riddell: i cc'd you on a reply mail from pitti to the ubuntu-devel list , when you have time to look it over , no hurries
* imbrandon is afk
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> nice!  apachelogger did kopete 0.12.2!
* Hobbsee makes a note to examine that, and add her changes
<Hobbsee> suspicious.  md5sums and sizes of the .orig.tar.gz are different, between his version and the version off the kopete.kde.org site.  boht were changed from .bz2 to .gz
<imbrandon> hahahaha 
<imbrandon> < shad0w1e> hmm sleepydog, you said that reiserfs would only be faster in some "extreme" situations
<imbrandon> < shad0w1e> would you consider KDE booting up to be an extreme situation?
<Hobbsee> lol!
<Hobbsee> to be fair, kde starts up much better with an empty session
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2006-08-10
<nixternal> meeting minutes are complete, please do a look over and see if they are ok
<nixternal> thanks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: cool, thanks
<nixternal> np, its ok?
<nixternal> i know it is probably the most professional ones to date ;)
<Hobbsee> :) indeed
<nixternal> i will tell lulu bell everyone appreciated it ;)
<Hobbsee> oh yay, kopete finished building.
<nixternal> woot
<nixternal> what is the trick to get my monitors from shutting off every 5 to 10 minutes?
<nixternal> ever since i up'd to 3.5.4, system settings -> display doesn't fix it anymore
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> i dont have that problem
<nixternal> it is a power feature tucked away somewhere
<Hobbsee> yay, forgot to copy to the right place, therefore ssh failed.
<nixternal> it happens on all 4 of my machines though
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> well, scp
<Hobbsee> ssh is still up :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete/ - testers required
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> well give me a sec, grabin a soda
<Hobbsee> ok
<imbrandon> kk back
<imbrandon> sup ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ?
<Hobbsee> [14:37]  <Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete/ - testers required
<imbrandon> ahh okie
<Hobbsee> oh darn it, one of the bits in the control file didnt format properly
<imbrandon> so wait ?
<Hobbsee> no, so go for it
<Hobbsee> the binaries will be fine
* Hobbsee updates the source
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: looks like i forgot to hit enter.  i'm just updating the debdiff/.dsc/.diff.gz now
<Hobbsee> yep, done
* Hobbsee wonders what the 0.12.2 changelog actually was.
<imbrandon> heh you'll get to see soon enough if you write up the uvf for it
<Hobbsee> i need the changelog to write the UVF
<imbrandon> umm yup
<imbrandon> thats the main part ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Processes/UVF
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: kopete's in main
<Hobbsee> i think i'ts just an email to mdz/kamion
<imbrandon> same process , thats what Riddell pointed me too for ktorrent and amarok , then you email mdz and point him to the bug
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> ( mostly so its documented on LP and not just your email thats not arcived like a ML )
<imbrandon> archived*
<Hobbsee> point,
<seaLne> just seeing that made me wonder whether the freenode server patch would be worthwile for dapper-updates?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i'd prefer to backport the entire darn thing.  i dobut it's worth it
* Hobbsee has already had 2 updates of it to dapper backports.
<Hobbsee> s/backports/updates/
<seaLne> fair enough
<Hobbsee> and mdz checks those *very* carefully
<seaLne> do you ever use kopete for irc?
<Hobbsee> once in a blue moon
<Hobbsee> not to freenode
<Hobbsee> hi poningru 
<Hobbsee> seaLne: too many channels i'm on, on freenode, and no aliases that i know of
<seaLne> presumably ok for one
<seaLne_> yeah does look a lot unlike xchat or something
<Hobbsee> looks like trillian :P
<seaLne_> never used that
<poningru> :)
<poningru> hi
<seaLne> certainly fine for telling users to get to #kubuntu with
<Hobbsee> true
<seaLne> bit complicated 
<nixternal> Hobbsee: kopete is safe to try out?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sure
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's yet to blow up here
<Hobbsee> but i dont know what the upstream changelog is though
<nixternal> im not gonna get some weird pointy stick flashing across my screen ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
* nixternal updates
<Hobbsee> now that would be fun.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i have people eyeballing my stuff to main, remember?
<nixternal> ya, doesn't mean you can't hide a stick in there
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> is that for edgy?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> im a moron
<Hobbsee> just wait till i get -core-dev...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> i386, too
<nixternal> ok, let me switch machines
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> [OT]  Is there any easy way, in PyKDE, to run kapp.exec_loop() in a separate thread so my application can continue to do other things ?
<Riddell> I guess you could run threads in the normal python way, but generally if you're running a mainloop that's what you want to be concentrating on
<Pupeno> I have another mainloop, that's the problem.
<Pupeno> Riddell: anyway, I haven't seen the 'normal way' to run a Python thread... except by creating a class. Do I have to create a class ?
<Riddell> no idea, never done it
<freeflying> Riddell: I've sent you the debdiff of scim-chewing and scim-pinyin
<Riddell> freeflying: got that, will look at it today thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: would you mind have a look on scim-qtimm( doko's patch)
<Riddell> freeflying: sure
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<toma> morning
<imbrandon> moins all
<Hobbsee> hi all!
<toma> morning imbrandon, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi toma 
* Hobbsee bounces up and down
<imbrandon> heya toma
<Hobbsee> which bit of the world do i take over first?
<imbrandon> hehe
<toma> food market, /me is hungry
* Hobbsee is munching on dinner.  it's hot
* Hobbsee continues to bounce arond
<Hobbsee> *around
* imbrandon is eating a bowl of fruity prbbles
<imbrandon> pebbles*
* toma should write new flash software for the bread machine, this is taking to long
<toma> too
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<imbrandon> [07:35]  * Hobbsee continues to bounce arond
<imbrandon> [07:35]  <Hobbsee> *around
<imbrandon> [07:35]  * imbrandon is eating a bowl of fruity prbbles
<imbrandon> [07:35]  <imbrandon> pebbles*
<Hobbsee> yeah, got that much
<imbrandon> [07:36]  * toma should write new flash software for the bread machine, this is taking to long
<imbrandon> [07:36]  <toma> too
<Hobbsee> [22:36]  <Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> [22:36]  <Hobbsee> do they taste rock-like?
<imbrandon> [07:36]  <imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> not much lol
<imbrandon> hahah no , you dont have them in AU ?
<Hobbsee> we might...
<Hobbsee> i likely just dont eat them
<imbrandon> wikipedia " Fruity Pebbles is a breakfast cereal introduced by Post Cereals in 1971 and featuring characters from the animated series The Flintstones. It contains fruit-flavoured crispy rice cereal bits. A similarly-themed cereal is Cocoa Pebbles. " http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruity_Pebbles 
* imbrandon is suprised it was in wikipedia LOL
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> nope, we dont have them
* Hobbsee continues to bounce around happily
<imbrandon> heh, i'm gonna start caling you tigger ( please tell me you know tigger of whinnie the poo )
<imbrandon> calling*
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee attacked her supervisor with a stick today, too.
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> yeah, i do
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell!
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
* Hobbsee is still bouncing around.
<Hobbsee> no, i didnt find a secret stash of red cordial at work or something....
<imbrandon> red cordial ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: doesnt red cordial usually make people go hyper?
<Hobbsee> ohhhhh....you guys dont have red cordial, that's right.
* imbrandon doesnt know what it is hehehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: flavoured water.  clear, not fizzy
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> kool aid
<imbrandon> ;)
<mornfall> look up kool-aid in jargon
<imbrandon> Kool-Aid is an artificially flavored soft drink concentrate made by Kraft Foods. Kool-Aid is sold as a powder to be mixed with water and a sweetener (sugar or an artificial sweetener). Some versions include the sweetener with the flavor concentrate, only requiring the addition of water.
<Hobbsee> yep
<mornfall> jargon :p
<mornfall> not dictionary
<mornfall>      The term originates in the suicide of 914 followers of Jim Jones's
<mornfall>      People's Temple cult in Guyana in 1978. What they actually drank was
<mornfall>      cyanide-laced Flavor-Aid, a cheap knockoff, rather than Kool-Aid
<mornfall>      itself. There is a FAQ on this topic.
<imbrandon> heh crazy /me dident know that
<mornfall> to drink kool-aid -> to believe, loosely
<imbrandon> to me its a drink for small kids heheh
<mornfall> yeah... it has nasty connotations for many, though
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you actually get your key signed, btw?
<imbrandon> next week
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm surprised they acked you for MOTU - it's listed as a requirement that you have a signed key
* imbrandon notes there are others with no signed key also ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab shower time
<Hobbsee> really?
<seaLne> that sounds bad
<Hobbsee> seaLne: unsigned keys?  not really.  it doesnt really matter that much who the person is behind this keyboard, as long as i'm in control of the key, and i dont abuse it
<Hobbsee> the fact that i have a name to go with the face, as proof doesnt mean that much per se.
<Hobbsee> ie, i'm more related to the work i do, rather than my name.  my name rarely even comes up
<Hobbsee> if that makes sense
<seaLne> it depends, if you new that imbrandon was actually bill gates you might be a bit warey
<Hobbsee> true that
<seaLne> it also means that someone has met the person
<Hobbsee> also true
<Hobbsee> like, it has it's good points, but it's not *that* big a deal, in my view
* Hobbsee could go and hand her key out to others, and tell them her passphrase
<seaLne> depends if you would ever want to work in the computing field :)
<seaLne> i'm not sure prospectve employers finding that story via google would be impressed :)
<Hobbsee> in fact, the only reason i got my .gnupg/ back was that it was on imbrandon's (and stevenk's) machines
<seaLne> admiting that would get your key revoked in debian afaik
<Hobbsee> seaLne: right, i wont admit it too loudly then
<Hobbsee> (but how am i supposed to upload signed stuff from other machines then?)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it's still protected by passphrase
* seaLne shrugs
* Hobbsee shrugs too
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you're admitting it in a logged channel though
<ajmitch> seriously..
<Hobbsee> point.
<ajmitch> for signed stuff on other machines - see debrsign
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
* Hobbsee wishes someone had told her that earlier.
* ajmitch revoked his key when his laptop was stolen in montreal, even though it was protected by a passphrase
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: well, i considered revoking when i'd lost my local copy.  but then i'd be working with an unsigned key again.
<ajmitch> considering that you know where other developers live, it wouldn't be a challenge
<Hobbsee> true, it wouldnt be as hard as the first time.
<seaLne> the stalking paid ff then?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hmmm?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: don't expect me to fly over & sign it though
<seaLne> joking about you knowing where they live
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: of course, yeah
* ajmitch should find his usb stick with his key on it
<Hobbsee> surely that's just as evil.  if that got stolen...
<ajmitch> it's in my room
<ajmitch> the only problem is that the plastic attaching it to my keyring broke recently
<imbrandon> thus why you keep and encrypted backup on removeable media ;)
<ajmitch> & the key is on an encrypted partition 
<imbrandon> yup
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that is the removeable media :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: yea i meant more for Hobbsee benifet
* ajmitch was also intending to leave a cd with keys at parent's place
<ajmitch> Hobbsee also should never have keys on any computers but her own
<imbrandon> probably true
<imbrandon> i have a copy on 3 systems but i 100% control all 3
* ajmitch doesn't have 3 systems that really work
* ajmitch must get to bed 
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch 
<imbrandon> gnight
* toma opens merge-o-matic
<Hobbsee> toma: yay :)
<Hobbsee> hey, if i revoke my old key, and create a new key, and add it to LP, what happens with regarding uploading packages?
<seaLne> they get automatically deleted? probably nothing
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i dont want to lose my upload rights :P
<seaLne> probably worth speaking to some people about what they think
<Hobbsee> yeah, asking in LP now
<Lure> hi all
* toma closes merge-o-matic
<Lure> whom should I bug if my @ubuntu.com/@kubuntu.org address is not valid again? postmaster@ubuntu.com does not seem to respond...
<Riddell> Lure: canonical-sysadmin
<Lure> Riddell: which is (or where to get him)?
<Riddell> Lure: see launchpad people
<Lure> Riddell: so on #launchpad (never had any contact with Lunchpad folks)
<Riddell> you can ping them on irc usually, else e-mail
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah.  they're not that evil
<Lure> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i've yet to be overly blasted by anyone tonight
<Riddell> Lure: on /msg
<Lure> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> ladies and gentlement, announcing...
<Riddell> HWDB client: KDE!  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/hwdb-client-kde_0.6-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<Riddell> and you'll be wanting http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/hwdb-client-common_0.6-0ubuntu11_all.deb  too
<Riddell> ** testers needed ^^
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<Hobbsee> does it kill much?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've done kopete 0.12.2, btw
<Riddell> doesn't kill anything
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is 0.12.2 released?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got packages for testing?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i386, yeah
<Lure> Riddell: hwdb-client-common depends on python2.4-gnome2 ???
<Hobbsee> Riddell: apachelogger did a diff, but i dont know *where* he got the upstream tarball from.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kopete
<Riddell> Lure: eek, I'll fix that
<Lure> Riddell: also 
<Lure> hwdb-client-common depends on python-glade2; however:
<Lure> hwdb-client-common depends on fping; however:
<Lure> not sure what fping is...
<Riddell> install it :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: is this kopete an edgy only built?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: currently, yes
<Hobbsee> sources are there
<fritsch> Hobbsee:  :-) so i recompile
<Lure> Riddell: fping is fine, but gnome2 and glade bring all the gnome uglyness ;-)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: but is it worth updating?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: dunno.  i've yet to actually see a changelog
<toma> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/5nnUbc10.html
<toma> just before the uploading screen
<Riddell> toma: what permissions do you have on /var/log/dmesg ?
<Riddell> Lure: fixed version uploaded
<toma> Riddell: -rw-r----- 1 root adm 18175 Aug 16 11:57 /var/log/dmesg
<Lure> Riddell: better - thanks
<Riddell> toma: curious
<toma> Riddell: 2 problem: http://rafb.net/paste/results/kMggOj43.html
<Riddell> toma: it's world readable for me
<toma> when wanting to see my personal results on the web
<toma> http://rafb.net/paste/results/cDWX2q33.html for copy to clipboard, probably same problem.
<Lure> Riddell: show online record fails: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20765
<Lure> Riddell: copy to clipboard either: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20766
<Lure> Riddell: otherwise ok
<toma> Lure: similar to my pasts
<Lure> (not sure what it does)
<toma> Lure: you can quit it and restart it
<toma> Lure: then you get back to the last page
<Lure> toma: did not check your logs before posting...
<toma> Lure: and the buttons will work
<Lure> toma: true
<Riddell> Lure, toma: fixed packages uploaded; rm ~/.hwdb before running
<Hobbsee> yay for new gpg keys.
* Hobbsee wonders what else she's forgotten to do
<Riddell> Hobbsee: test hwdb!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what does it do?
<Riddell> gives us your secret data so we can spy on you
<Lure> Riddell: sure? still see this problem... 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you can tell i go to MQ uni.  yay.
* Hobbsee looks for something to upload.
<Riddell> Lure: what do you have in ~/.hwdb?
<Lure> Riddell: 4afce7d0e11f935217ab6fa743e6018d
<Lure> Riddell: but it works when restarted (as toma said)
* Hobbsee wishes people wouldnt get shirty when they send things to an old email account of hers, and complain that she doestn read it.
<Hobbsee> yes...that's cos it doesnt exist anymore????
<Hobbsee> ack.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: recompiling kopete on dapper did not work, one error nearly at the end dh_install -pkopete
<Hobbsee> fritsch: what was the error?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: ./debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/libkopetewidgets.so <- does not exist
<Hobbsee> i *fixed* that.
<Hobbsee> oh shit
<Hobbsee> i fixed that externally, but not locally
<Hobbsee> and then uploaded the local bits second.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: :-) kopete_3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1.diff.gz <- this patch i have taken
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yeah, yeah.
<Hobbsee> give me a sec to think on that.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: 
<fritsch> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/libkopetewidgets.so
<fritsch> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/libkopetewidgets.la
<fritsch> sorry, just remove these lines, from your patch?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yeah, i know waht the problem is
* Hobbsee will just fix the patch.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: cool, thx
<Riddell> Lure, toma: ok, fix reallu uploaded now
<Hobbsee> anyone got something simple for me to eyeball and upload?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you could remove the konqueror middle-click-scoll and close-on-tab-icons options from k-d-s
<Hobbsee> i dont want something that takes forever to rebuild.
* Hobbsee wonders where her happy mood went.
<Riddell> kopete 0.12.2 seems to work
<Hobbsee> yay
<Riddell> although that .deb is larger than the source package
<Hobbsee> which is kinda scary
<Hobbsee> i'm not quite sure why
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you're looking to build it from source, wait about 30 seconds.
<Riddell> I'm not
<Hobbsee> right, now its' done
<Hobbsee> fritsch: fixed
<Riddell> I'm waiting for a changelog before that
<Riddell> but one does not seem to exist
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.  apachelogger should have one.
<Hobbsee> he found one for 0.12.1 somehow
<Hobbsee> oh good - i couldnt find it either
<fritsch> Hobbsee: thx
<fritsch> Hobbsee: building (can take a very long time ...)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: no kidding.
* Hobbsee has compiled that enough times...
<fritsch> Hobbsee: hehe, i think your compile was also faster ...
<Hobbsee> true that.  imbrandon has a nice build machine.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i didnt rebuild then, well...i didnt rebuild the binaries, anyway
<Hobbsee> the binaries work, i believe
<Hobbsee> they work here
<Hobbsee> oh gosh, i dont remember if they do or not anymore...
<Hobbsee> yes, they have to.
<Hobbsee> because i changed it externally, then rebuilt.  so it didnt ftbfs
<Hobbsee> yes.  all is okay.
* Hobbsee should sleep.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: coffee?
<Hobbsee> grr.  everything seems to requre the rotten automake, which doesnt seem to want to behave tonight.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i dont drink it. 
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 17 2006, 01:23:29
<fritsch> Hobbsee: marte? <- this drink the local hackers from the ccc here
* Hobbsee does need to sleep
<Hobbsee> apparently there's a comp quiz on tomorrow :(
<fritsch> Hobbsee: it`s written mate, sorry
<Hobbsee> on classes, so it cant be too evil
* Hobbsee may or may not remember much of classes, until she's faced with the rpoblem
<Hobbsee> and i'll have to charge my laptop overnight again.  grrr.
<Hobbsee> bedtime.  night all
<allee> Hobbsee: nite
* Hobbsee hopes it doesnt catch fire.
<Hobbsee> allee: :)  what's the deal w.r.t amarok and alioth?
<allee> Hobbsee: Dell Laptop?  My battery will be exchanged ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: no, this is a toshiba.  but it's prone to overheating.
<allee> Hobbsee: ah, alioth right, well, I've to write something together
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> allee: i've already got a stack of changes to go into ubuntu's amarok - not sure how much should go into debian's too.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: the Debian unstable packages had a patch, which stopped listing artists, which are only on samplers
<allee> Hobbsee: Okay, I feel guilty.  I change TODO for tonight and write an intro
<Hobbsee> allee: dont feel guilty.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: This was cool, so you did not have "all" of them extra listed
* Hobbsee still has a whole lot to deal with from the meeting, which she hasnt touched yet.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: oh nice
* allee feels a bit less guilty
<Hobbsee> allee: good man :)
<Hobbsee> uh oh, i'm about to be yelled at
<Hobbsee> yay...yelling....
<allee> Hobbsee: sleep! then you don't hear it ;)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: if you have the patch handy, then either filing a bug, or emailing it to me at hobbseeATkubuntu.org would be helpful
<Hobbsee> in fact, do that anyway, to rmeind me
<Hobbsee> *remind
<Hobbsee> allee: hmmm.....true that.
<Hobbsee> maybe
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I will look for it
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, does user@ubuntu.com imply a <user>@kubunto.org address?
<Hobbsee> allee: not necessarily
<allee> k
<Hobbsee> im' not sure what happens with that - kubuntu members get @kubuntu addresses, and vice versa.  i'm not sureif they get both
<Hobbsee> allee: i've got both @ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> feel free to use either
* allee tries kubuntu email ...
<Hobbsee> iirc i sign with @ubuntu.com but use @kubuntu.org normally
<Hobbsee> both are listed on the same key, so it makes no difference
<Hobbsee> night all
<toma> nite
<allee> works. cool I have fix my gpg key ;)
<allee> toma: hi
<Riddell> toma: did that fix your hwdb problem?
<toma> hey allee
<toma> Riddell: sorry, my cat lay down, so i could not really move
<toma> +on me
<Riddell> that happens
<toma> let me check
<toma> Riddell: same urls?
<Riddell> yes
<toma> ok, no difference in that case
<Riddell> really?
<toma> really
<Riddell> with latest versions?  I made two fixes
<toma> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TIzgmZ93.html
<Lure> Riddell: same here 
<Lure> where in code (line) did you fix?
<Riddell> Lure: last line of dataSent() method
<Riddell> should be "self.hwdb_lock = md5sum"
<toma> not here
<Riddell> ok, rebuilt, try  wget http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/hwdb-client-kde_0.6-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<Lure> this one looks ok (from source), old one did not - trying...
<toma> Riddell: works ok
<Lure> Riddell: here too!
<Riddell> rocking, thanks people
<toma> i dont like the moving when you choose an option
<toma> when the arrows are shown
<Riddell> on the Send button?
<Riddell> oh, the yes/no buttons?
<Lure> yes, that is a bit strange - and font size before sending in huge...
<toma> no, on the different pages
<toma> Lure: indeed
<Lure> and I hope we get kubuntu logo and some purple... ;-)
<toma> and i would like to see what i'm sending to someone, but that is maybe personal ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: will this get menu in Utilities?
<Riddell> hmm, that's broken, there should always be an arrow by the radios
<Riddell> Lure: it's in System
<toma> Riddell: i'm not seeing them for the first two options
<toma> which package is that?
<Lure> Riddell: not here...
<Lure> Riddell: no .desktop file in .deb so I doubt it...
<toma> confirmed, it is not in system
<fritsch> Hobbsee: kopete successfully compiled on dapper
<Riddell> .desktop file added to http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/hwdb-client-kde_0.6-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<Lure> Riddell: are you sure? not in the one I downloaded with wget...
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> works for me
<Lure> Riddell: no .desktop in file...
<Riddell> wget http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/hwdb-client-kde_0.6-0ubuntu11_all.deb; lesspipe hwdb-client-kde_0.6-0ubuntu11_all.deb | grep desktop
<Riddell> -rw-r--r-- root/root      1701 2006-08-16 14:01 ./usr/share/applications/kde/hwdb-kde.desktop
<bddebian> Hello
<toma> Riddell: it shows in system now, even translated. 
<Riddell> super :)
<Riddell> well no response from ogra, I think I'll just upload it
<toma> nobody told me tomalbers@kubuntu.org simply works
<seaLne> toma: it works for all kubuntu-members
<toma> seaLne: ok, i'll use that to sign from now
<seaLne> @ubuntu.com aswell
<toma> seaLne: any more hidden features? (like a bog build cluster or something)
<toma> big
<seaLne> not yet
<Riddell> hi apachelogger, do you have the kopete changelog?
<apachelogger> ah, now I rember why I joined #kopete before ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kinday hard to get an upstream version freeze without one
* apachelogger is asking
<Riddell> I think we need to wait for mattr
<apachelogger> yeah
<seaLne> woot i'm now on qa team :)
<Riddell> yay
<_Sime> yuriy: Hi
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now my notebook suffers from really strange bugs
<apachelogger> battery status only gets updated after it has been hibernated once
<yuriy> _Sime: hi
<_Sime> yuriy: how is wineconfig going?
<_Sime> yuriy: what is working, what is left to do?
<_Sime> yuriy: (SoC is almost over, y/n?)
<yuriy> yep it is
<yuriy> the only outstanding issue is really the audio
<yuriy> right now it just offers the whole list of drivers and no way to test
<yuriy> i didn't realize just how bad my C is until i tried to make a patch for winebrowser.. that took a while
<yuriy> so the sound test isn't going to be done by the 21st
<yuriy> i'm working on appearance settings
<yuriy> that'll get done
<yuriy> i'll make a couple default color schemes that will try to match plastik and such
<yuriy> + i've forwarded whatever widget styles i found to david (the other project)
<_Sime> k
<_Sime> yuriy: when do you have to go back to school? do you think you will be doing much work on it after the 21st?
<yuriy> YoKoZar started working on improving the .desktop file situation recently, so menus will be improving
* _Sime is running wineconfig right now.
<yuriy> _Sime: i'm moving back to school on the 23rd, but it doesn't start until the 29th, except for some training thing for work
<_Sime> I haven't looked at it for a while. It looks like you've done a lot. ;-)
<yuriy> _Sime: so other than the move-in day, i'll have next week pretty much free
<yuriy> _Sime: the only thing that should be not working on there right now is the color schemes box - that does nothing
<yuriy> + the font size sets the right setting, but doesn't seem to have any effect (i've tried it with winecfg)
<_Sime> yuriy: so the audio tab works, but you just can't (as user) test what you've selected. Is that right?
<yuriy> _Sime: also the default browser setting doesn't quite work correctly, needs a patch for winebrowser that i submitted but hasn't been accepted yet
<yuriy> _Sime: I don't really know what to do with the general tab right now.  There aren't really any other settings that I can think of that belong on there, but I can't think of a better place to put the version either
<_Sime> yuriy: you could seek it onto the Applications tab.
<_Sime> yuriy: since in the applications tab it talks about the default/global version setting.
<superstoned>  hey, riddell, hwdb-kde is nice, but sound doesn't play, and it feels slow. resizing, typing... if Qt4 is supposed to be fast, what is this? :D btw, i don't have nvidia driver running atm, which slows certain stuff, that might be it... or is it just slow?
<yuriy> _Sime: heh that's something that kind of bothered me about winecfg
<yuriy> _Sime: though the main thing i didn't like about it there is that it implies that you're just selecting an application to set the version for, but it actually applies to the whole dialog
<_Sime> yuriy: call it the Default for all applications or something.
<yuriy> _Sime: a couple other reasons i don't want it there:
<yuriy> my appications tab doesn't appear in the application specific dialog
<Riddell> superstoned: shouldn't be slow, although resizing isn't great due to multiple layers being drawn
<yuriy> and if it did, again it would just be the one setting there just like the current "general" tab
<superstoned> riddell: it feels like it lags when typing. bit like krita when painting ;-)
<yuriy> and because I think the windows version should be one of the first visible setting for the user, but the specific applications thing shouldn't
<yuriy> especially considering david is planning to make a context menu for .exe's that you can get to the application specific settings from
<superstoned> riddell: but i can't test it again, it gives me the ID, and only the ID ;-)
<Riddell> superstoned: typing seems fine to me, no lag and definately better than konqueror
<Riddell> superstoned: rm ~/.hwdb
<Riddell> i'll add a re-run button at some point
<superstoned> should this be hardware accellerated (GL, RENDER) on good drivers, btw? if not, well, it looks nice, but i already have irritations concerning drawing speed on a 2.8 ghz AMD...
<superstoned> ok. guess it's a coincidence, with the nv driver which is slow anyway. sucks to depend on NVidia for drivers :(
<Riddell> there shouldn't be anything accelarated about it
<yuriy> superstoned: is it just that program? i get slight occasional lag just about everywhere with nv :(
<_Sime> yuriy: :-/ combine the Default Version  and the libraries tab perhaps...
<superstoned> yuriy: well, yes, everywhere a bit, but not that bad. if i type here (konversation) my cpu doesn't go up at all, while with the hwdb tool, it goes to 100% while i type.
<_Sime> Riddell: what do you think about the audiocd:/ IO-slave. It is used much by normal users?
<Riddell> _Sime: yes I think so
<Riddell> at least I use it :)
<_Sime> Riddell: I mean for ripping CDs?
<yuriy> i've used it in the past but i don't know what functionality it provides over media:/hdc or system:/media/hdc  other than not involving the name of your cd drive
<yuriy> or are those audiocd:/ in the background anyways when it's an audio cd?
<Riddell> _Sime: so do I
<Riddell> yuriy: they are
<yuriy> Riddell: in that case I use it and i'm sure plenty of people do
<yuriy> _Sime: i think i have to finally learn to use KConfig
<yuriy> _Sime: need a good way to store color schemes
<_Sime> yuriy: you mean a custom colour scheme that someone has configured in wineconfig?
<yuriy> _Sime: yes, or a default one that I make (which i intend to do in wineconfig myself anyway)
<yuriy> _Sime: i'd like to put them in a config file (wineconfigrc) which so far i haven't had a real need to use.  i could also make registry keys to store them (windows has them, but they are binary andd currently not used by wine).  or i could make a sepearate .reg file forr each scheme which would make them easier to apply but annoying to store
<_Sime> yuriy: soooo kconfig it is!
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44331
<nixternal> enjoy ;)
<yuriy> _Sime: i know python also has a module to store and read data structures as text, it would make it a lot easier to store and read if i could use that.  but that would be incompatible with the way KDE stores configuration right?
<yuriy> nixternal: now only to get some nice printable sticker paper!
<_Sime> yuriy: true. By using kconfig you won't have to worry about _where_ the info gets stored in the user's $HOME or whatever.
<nixternal> hehe
* _Sime wonders how much it would cost to have that printed as a roll of stickers...
<nixternal> im definitely going to find out..i did it because "System76" was providing them free to residents int he US, so i thought everyone should be able to get something similar, so i created them
<nixternal> you can use the avery labels, as they work great, they are 2x4...or if you had a dymo printer or whatever they are called, you can get the 2x3 labels on a roll of 500
<yuriy> _Sime: yep i know. any way to combine the two? :D
<_Sime> yuriy: kconfig is pretty easy to use
<yuriy> heh did some searching on the stickers. looks like about $1.70 per custom sticker in bulk quantities
<yuriy> does System76 have kubuntu or just ubuntu ones?
* yuriy shudders at the 3 dozen writeEntry methods for kconfigbase
<nixternal> just ubuntu ones
<nixternal> adept notifier icon in edgy is messed up here...same with anyone else?
<_Sime> yuriy: just pass in what you want to write to writeEntry() and PyKDE will work out what you mean.
<yuriy> _Sime: yeah i know, just saying the documentation is daunting
<yuriy> _Sime: btw, my desktop is still showing a battery icon that's 50% charged and has 10 minutes of battery life left ; )
<yuriy> the KConfig entry looks so much like the wine/windows registry entry it's scary
<nixternal> imbrandon: why do i have to look at mr. potato head on my desktop?
<imbrandon> becouse you complained for so long that i had a socer ball, now deal ;)
<nixternal> http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/mrpotato.jpg
<nixternal> just for you
<apachelogger> yuriy: http://dev.bit-freaks.net/apachelogger/poweredbykubuntu/images.html ;-)
<nixternal> apachelogger: you printed some already?
<nixternal> im doing it now as well ;)
<apachelogger> :D
* apachelogger didn't stick it yet
<nixternal> you shrunk them down and made case badges?
<nixternal> oh dude you rock
<apachelogger> last time I did stick something geeky I lost mind and went insane
<apachelogger> Kay that was ;-)
<yuriy> apachelogger: the nice primitive konqueror generated picture gallery? :P
<apachelogger> hehe, nebuchadnezzar isn't yet completely installed :P
<apachelogger> doesn't even have kipi
<apachelogger> Riddell: why don't we use knet for internet connection setup? ... people told me setting up DSL with a dialup modem is hell, though knet would support a GUI way for that
<nixternal> apachelogger: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/poweredby/PoweredByKubuntu/
<nixternal> im gonna go buy some of that glossy paper in a bit ;)
<apachelogger> ^^
<fritsch> Riddell: you kubuntu hwdb is only working on edgy? because of the pyqt qt4 dependencies?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-17
<Hobbsee> morning all
<allee> Hobbsee: morning
<Riddell> good morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey allee, Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> (wow, Riddell is still up? i must be online early!)
<Riddell> it's only past 11
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good point.  i never think of UK timezones while up this early.  i usually think that my start of day is when all the UK people are asleep.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you are up too early
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, i know.  at least i wont get lectured for a few hours today, which means i wont lose my sanity quite so quickly...
<Riddell> superstoned: do you have  /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav ?
<Riddell> superstoned: and does `artsplay /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav` do anything?  that's all the hwdb client does
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's what i was going to test...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel! | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/ | http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/powermanager/ | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* Hobbsee still hasnt found out what it i syet.
<Hobbsee> 95% [16 Sources 38396/265kB 14%]  [15 Sources 142537/265kB 53%]                                   429B/s 13m33s
<Hobbsee> yay.....
<Hobbsee> oh cool!!!
<allee> Riddell: sound.wav is here and artsplay plays it happily but hwdb-client sound check -> no sound
<Riddell> allee: you get the animated speaker?
<allee> Riddell: no
<Riddell> allee: what version are you using? from kubuntu.org?
<allee> Riddell: URL you posted 0.6-0ubuntu11
<Hobbsee> hmm.  are we supposed to hear sound?
<Hobbsee> and an option to replay the sound would be cool, in case we've got systems muted the first time around, etc - especially as there's no back button
<Hobbsee> interesting, my sound has gone awol.
<Riddell> ok, new version uploaded http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you don't get an animated speaker you have a broken version
<Riddell> it's got a Test Again button, I'll add a Back button and I'll look at getting to set the volume to something sane
<Hobbsee> hey cool, it didtn last version
* Hobbsee goes off to see what's messing with her sound.
<Hobbsee> pcm was muted.  curse it.
<Hobbsee> even aplay screwed up with that.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you know what else that thing needs?  a "add this page to my LP account" or something - an option to type in your LP ID, so that we can get a users system specs if they've run the database.
<Hobbsee> bah.  not much of use there.
<allee> heh, guidance p-m claims I have a 50 % loaded battery in my desktop
<Riddell> allee: I've not worked out the best way to decide whether to show the applet or not.  maybe I should just use laptop-detect
<imbrandon> lol @ allee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: people would get nervous if it wasn't anonymous
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that.  isnt that why it would be an option?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but that's playing with the database which I'm not doing for edgy, might well for edgy+1 though
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you could probably poke the guys in LP to add a field to the profile of LP users just as the jabber field and such for the whdb link
* Hobbsee doesnt care if people know her system specs.  just search for the model number, if they want to know
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, yep
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that.  first i want a tickbox for "this is a wishlist" for the bugs.
<imbrandon> lol
<allee> Riddell: fwiw laptop-detect return the right thing for my laptop and desktop system
<imbrandon> Riddell: mine too, just checked ( the laptop-detect thing )
<Riddell> allee: question is, if the applet doesn't show itself how do I get the user to be able to hibernate
<allee> Riddell: but display brightness (never tried) suspend and hypernate are interesting for a desktop sys too
<allee> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> we need to patch ksmserver
<imbrandon> Riddell: more key bindings maybe ?
<Riddell> I looked at the suse patch but it needs re-written to work with HAL, and on the night I looked at it I wasn't feeling up to it :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<allee> Riddell: if ! laptop-detect then set icon 'Powercable' instead of 'Battery+Powercable'?
<allee> Riddell: grep. 0ubuntu12 plays the test sound now
<Hobbsee> while i remember, we probably should check out kcfmclient, or whatever it is - whatever is setting the default browser, so that we can actually *have* a default browser for all apps over the entire system.
<allee> Riddell: there's a dot after the soundcard name missing
<Riddell> Hobbsee: default browser in KDE is konqueror, Debian's www-browser might not match KDE's browser however
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true that.  i'm meaning that if you change it in system settings, it doesnt actually reflect across the whole system - just most of it.
<Hobbsee> the stuff that still uses kfcmclient, or whatever it is, all still use konq.
<Hobbsee> which would be "a bug", i suspect
<Riddell> allee: agreed, add it to the Feedback page and I'll not forget it
<allee> k
<Hobbsee> class time
<allee> Cool. Most of the 'special keys' of my usb keyboard work!
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> allee: which keys do you have?
<Riddell> allee: edgy?
<allee> edgy yes ...
<nixternal> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=32f91fc9a56f28e86cadc0d209fec794
<imbrandon> wow , actualy so do mine , cool
<nixternal> Riddell: sweet job on that hardware database stuff!!
<imbrandon> the only ones that dont are my browerser back/forward/stop buttons
<allee> forward backwork stop reload [House icons - does not work]  email [TFT icon -does not work]  [calculator - does not work]  mute stop prev next audiostart/pause [note - does not work] , [volume key - does notwork] 
<imbrandon> ohh yea and calculator dosent work
<Riddell> calculator doesn't have a standard keycode, we can't set that by default
<Riddell> volume keys should work
<allee> imbrandon: calcumtor has keycode ... ?  here it's oh,  it had Keysym 'F12
<Riddell> allee: presumably you have two volume keys?
<imbrandon> allee: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/workzone.jpg  <--- is that the keyboard you have ?
<allee> Riddell: no, one 'key' you can turn to left and right .. wait picture ..
<imbrandon> Riddell: calc isnt the same on all keyboards with it ?
<Riddell> allee: what keycode does xev report it to be?
<Riddell> imbrandon: not as far as I can tell
<allee> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/dell-black-multimedia-keyboard-with-usb-hub.jpg
<Riddell> weird
<imbrandon> hrm dinner brb
<allee> Riddell: xev shows nothing.  AFAIR when I looked into it, I found nothing at all, when using kern module evdebug
<Riddell> ah well, not much can be done about it then :(
<allee> not sure it it's name was evbug
<allee> yes
<allee> Is XF86Mail really expected to open 'e-mail composer' window?  At least me expected kmail/kontact coming up
<allee> #$%^@: special keys stoped working :(  ...
<allee> When one sets keyboard layout in 'regional and languae'  XF86* settings are lost (as I almost expected ;)
<allee> Riddell: are the XF86* defs loaded via setxbkmap  not via #inculdes in the xdb/symbols/ files?
<mornfall> aaaaa
<mornfall> *wasted(*
<mornfall> -(
<allee> mornfall: ?
<mornfall> absinth + tequilla + beer = evil
<allee> lol
<mornfall> world is spinning freely, regardless of what i want
<mornfall> fiancee broke up with me last thursday... hurts
<mornfall> but now... world is spinning
<mornfall> like, totally
<imbrandon> heh
<superstoned> riddell: /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav is there. and artsplay works. but no sound.
<seaLne> Riddell: bug #55501 shoud sec policy be part of system-settings, i don't think it should appear as a standalone item in the menu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55501 in kdeadmin "secpolicy ships no .desktop" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55501
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<bddebian> Hello again Ms. Kubuntu :-)
<freeflying> morning all
<bddebian> Hi freeflying
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hah.  so i'm married to Mr Kubuntu now?
<bddebian> No, that would be Mrs. Kubuntu :-)
<Hobbsee> oh, guess Ms can refer to either Miss.  or Mrs
* Hobbsee wonders why her system randomly shut down before
<Hobbsee> drat.  i uploaded something this morning, and now, 2 hours later, there's an update from debian about it.
<bddebian> I hate that
* Hobbsee wonders about kscope
<Hobbsee> it looks to be a straight sync, but they've done the rules file differently
<Hobbsee> looks like fabo/toma/etc maintain it
<glick> excuse me, is there a reason why reiserfs isnt available as an option in the kubuntu desktop install?
<Hobbsee> glick: alternate or desktop cd install?
<glick> desktop
<Hobbsee> glick: because it hasnt been written yet.
<Hobbsee> actually, i'm not sure if it's now on the edgy install cds
<glick> cause its like 50 times faster then ext3 you would think it would be the default instead of crappy ext3
<imbrandon> glick: becouse qtparted thats used dosent support reiserfs, you can use the alternate if you want it
<imbrandon> it will be avaible in the future
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: good point.  i didnt know that.
<glick> cool
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i only worked with qtparted a little bit.  for dh_iconcache.  anything else looked far too scary
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> heya jjesse
<Hobbsee> that was a fair few months ago though
<jjesse> hiya imbrandon
<jjesse> sorry for the delay :)
<jjesse> @timechicago
<jjesse> @ time chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: August 16 2006, 21:06:56
<nixternal> jjesse: you forget the time?
<nixternal> plus you aren't in the chicago time zone, you are one up ;)
<jjesse> nixternal: grin i'm in nebraska same time zone :)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> corn huskers!!!
<nixternal> while you are there, make us a Kubuntu crop circle
<bddebian> heh
<jjesse> mmmm crop circles
<Hobbsee> crop circles?
<ajmitch> firefox-using aliens?
<nixternal> oh ya Hobbsee, they are the talk of the land..it seems what ever firefox does, the ubuntu marketing teams wants to do
<nixternal> ajmitch: you hit it right on the head
<Hobbsee> ahhh...right...
<ajmitch> nixternal: such imagination
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i told them that it was done in firefox..they didn't believe me until i showed them all the "crop circle" tutorials out there
<nixternal> s/firefox/photoshop ;)
<nixternal> you know since firefox and photoshop are so close to being the same ;)
<nixternal> ok, that was a bad knee jerker, i apologize
<ajmitch> who knows, the firefox crop circle may actually be true :)
<nixternal> i wouldn't doubt it..i remember when mozilla was here in chicago..they used to do all kinds of whacky things
<imbrandon> http://lug.oregonstate.edu/gallery/firefox-crop-circle/mg_5560
<Hobbsee> yay.  i hate fixing packages that i've botched.
<Hobbsee> but, my menus do recreate correctly now, which fixes another problem.
<seaLne> did anything get done about Bug #50387
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50387 in kdenetwork "Default "privacy" settings don't respect privacy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50387
<imbrandon> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> pong
<Riddell> seaLne: as far as I can tell secpolicy doesn't do anything
<seaLne> does that mean there isn't a way to set it?
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdeadmin/secpolicy/Makefile.am?rev=438982&view=log
<Riddell> it was made 6 years ago but never worked on, the program should be deleted
<Riddell> abattoir: ping
<Riddell> abattoir: what news?
<Riddell> "I correct the last bug" some optimism there from my SoC student :)
<Riddell> freeflying: damn, I need to look at your scim change, don't let me forget
<freeflying> Riddell: :)
<freeflying> Riddell: also the scim-qtimm  :)
<seaLne> anyone know whats going on with libssp0? it keeps getting removed and then installed on my machine
<Hobbsee> hi seaLne 
<Hobbsee> er, no?  as in, each upgrade that happens, or it never fully installs, or what?
<seaLne> well starting yesterday it got removed this morning it got installed and then just there it got uninstalled
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<seaLne> i don't think its related to ff themes being broken
<seaLne> ah its just  due to dependancies on specific versions of gcc
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> "Kopete 0.12 has been moved in the KDE 3.5 branch and will be included in KDE 3.5.5"
<Tm_T> just so you know ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: do you have a changelog for it?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: humm, no
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: apachelogger made some packages, which i redid so that they were correct - but we have no changelog for it
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: can you find one please?  we cant get a UVF exception without it
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: gof just did mv between branches
<Tm_T> humm, I'll look at it
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: changelog from 0.11.x ?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: changelog from 0.12.1 to 0.12.2, really
<Tm_T> ok
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we need to ask on the kopete-devel mailing lsit
<Riddell> list
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  can you do it, mailing lists *hate* me...
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for some reason, my ISP wont let me send email from thunderbird to any @l.u.c address.  go figure.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good morning, btw
<Riddell> morning
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> allee: ping?
<allee> Hobbsee: pong
<allee> Hobbsee: you know by addident why for kppp 'call kppp-options' was removed as default option in 'pppd arguments'? ;)
<Hobbsee> no, but i doubt that anything was done with it
<allee> Hobbsee: heh, had a long fight to get it into debian.
<allee> Hobbsee: but I see a can't scare  you away...  So why did you ping me?
<Hobbsee> allee: digikam*-docs got rejected for a sync - no upstream licence file.
* allee starts to sweat
* Hobbsee just bugged toma about it
<Hobbsee> wasnt sure who was going to want to fix it
<allee> eh??  URL?   you mean no LGPL file in the tarball?
<Hobbsee> allee: dont panic about it, i'm not going to eat you :)
<Hobbsee> allee: you're not in #ubuntu-devel?
<Hobbsee> hmmm
* Hobbsee pastebins
* allee assumed Hobbsee would ask about the alioth pamphlet
<allee> No
* allee joins u-d
<Hobbsee> allee: http://rafb.net/paste/results/9sxHmi57.html
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> no, not this late at night - and my head hurts :(
<Hobbsee> so i cant take in much info atm anyway
* allee check release script
<Hobbsee> allee: keybuk's the one you need to speak to - he's the one that checks such things.
<Hobbsee> apparently there are bugs in debian about it already
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, okay.  checking all this stuff
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<hunt0r> Does anyone have a solution for this bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/35760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35760 in Ubuntu "dapper f5: konsole transparency" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: does that happen as a new user?
<Hobbsee> and does it happen on kde 3.5.4?
* Hobbsee cant seem to reproduce it, edgy, kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> it goes all pretty like my desktop :)
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: well it happens as root and on kde 3.5.4
<hunt0r> i deleted .kde/share/apps/konsole and .kde/share/config/konsolerc
<hunt0r> and it still there and I really HATE this
* Hobbsee wonders if she's reading the bug correctly
<hunt0r> and only a few people seem to have this bug so i think there might be a workaround
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: what happens if you mv .kde .kdeold and restart x?
<Hobbsee> does the problem go away then?
<hunt0r> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/52999 <-is a duplicate of this bug ^^
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52999 in kdebase "Konsole Transparency" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> oh hello...
<hunt0r> just for another dicription maybe you understand then better :)
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: hmm... well I have to try that
<Hobbsee> setting an option as the default seems to be broken.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, pebkac error
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: can you try to select a scheme switch on tranysparancy click on applay then select another scheme and switch back to the one you enabled transparency? On my machine the Transparency setting is then gone
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: via settings, schema?  works as expected,
<Lure> hunt0r: also here...
<hunt0r> hmm... this sux :(
<Lure> hunt0r: did you use "Save as Defaults"
<hunt0r> Lure: yes I don't have this bug only on kubuntu on other ditros it works
<hunt0r> *distros
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: i'd try moving your .kde out of the way, and seeing if it still happens
<hunt0r> But I don't understand why not everyone has this bug
<Hobbsee> if it doesnt, then your config files are to blame
<hunt0r> i will do that now brb
* Hobbsee discovered that the "kmenu doesnt update" bug is a config problem, it seems.
<Hobbsee> yay for removing all but the most cruicial bits of my config :)
<Hobbsee> hi fritsch 
<Hobbsee> ohhhh...
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i built dapper kopete i386 debs, btw.  i should publish them.  did you get yours to build?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: yes they build without problem, with your updated patch
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yay :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: did you get my mail with the amarok patch?
<Hobbsee> eh.  cant get at them, machine is down for maintenance
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yep.  only glanced at it though
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i only came to this patch, because, i went from amarok (debian unstable) to ubuntu amarok and wow! doubled the artists in my collection :-)+
<Hobbsee> hum.  i might look for the full debdiff for that...
<Hobbsee> fritsch: heh.  useful.  any other debian patches that we want?
<Hobbsee> *hasnt checked their changelogs*
<hunt0r> hi again
<Hobbsee> heya
<hunt0r> it didn't work :(
<hunt0r> same problem with fresh .kde dir
<Hobbsee> right
<fritsch> Hobbsee: none so far, did not find anything disturbing me amarok
* Hobbsee nods
<fritsch> Hobbsee: using current edgy on dapper (but did not realize any changes?)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: used riddels 1.4.1 before
<Hobbsee> right, yep
* Hobbsee should have sources for that somewhere
<Hobbsee> no, wait, i only do for -0ubuntu3, not -0ubuntu4, seeing as i didnt do the last change
<Hobbsee> or was that kopete...
* Hobbsee doesnt remember.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: me runs ubunt3
<Hobbsee> fritsch: 1.4.2 will have some nice bugfixes in it - worth updating to it
<fritsch> Hobbsee: when was it released?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: ah "will have"
<Hobbsee> fritsch: it's *not* yet
<Hobbsee> 20th, supposedly.  they delayed it.
<seaLne> changelog for cdr-tools looks promising
<fritsch> Hobbsee: they are still at beta1?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yeah
<fritsch> Hobbsee: 20th is damn fast?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: is one beta enough?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: do you have another idea why my konsole transperancy does not work the way it should?
<Hobbsee> didnt find many/any problems with the beta
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: nope.  apart from possible fancy graphics card botch ups, or something
<fritsch> Hobbsee: cool, last time i saw you searching 1.4-beta1 builds, did you find something?
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: you can not transfer playlist to an Ipod with the current amaroK beta 
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yeah.  i've got i386 debs of that, which i'm just using locally here
* Hobbsee didnt bother getting a UVF exception for 1.4.2beta1
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: ah great.  fixed with 1.4.2 final?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: build for edgy, i think, are the sources online?
<Hobbsee> ahh...htey might be
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I just wait for you ;-) and test you packages
<Hobbsee> nope
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: I don't know sry
<Hobbsee> they arent
* Hobbsee thought they were
<Hobbsee> fritsch: they do exist.  they're just on a machine that is currently down for maintenence, on another continent.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: sounds good to me
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: hmm ok
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i am still using dapper... but could upgrade my laptop ... if it would be helpfull
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> fritsch: it still likes breaking - i wouldnt upgrade yet
<fritsch> Hobbsee: used debian unstable over 5 years ;-)
<hunt0r> kdeui (KRootPixmap): [/tmp/buildd/kdelibs-3.5.4/./kdeui/krootpixmap.cpp:271]  activating background exports. Does anyone now what that means? (Message from konsole)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: dapper was "partly" a cool release
<fritsch> Hobbsee: with kde 3.5.4, amarok 1.4.1, wpasupplicant bakcport, network-manager backport quiet usable
<insanekane> hi hunt0r
<hunt0r> hi ...
<hunt0r> :)
* Hobbsee never got the nm/wpasupplicant backport.  that was part of my reason for upgrading.
<Hobbsee> hi insanekane 
<insanekane> hi Hobbsee
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i build my own, + network-manager 0.6.4
<insanekane> Hobbsee: have you heard anything regarding any networking configuration tool for Kubuntu ?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: the standard dapper one, did not realize, when i unloaded wireless modul
<fritsch> insanekane: knetworkmanager?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: as in, dialup, pppoe, the works ?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: scary.  there are a fair few ubuntu patches
<insanekane> fritsch: uh ...
<Hobbsee> ack, whatever happened to my konversation?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: yes, the problem was, even the "original sources" > ubuntu sources version, did not have a go an many computers i saw
<fritsch> Hobbsee: wpa troubel, wep trouble, etc.
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> insanekane: network config...ah, _Sime did some nice work with the section in system settings, there were a fair few bugfixes of kubuntu bugs in kde 3.5.4 of it
<fritsch> Hobbsee: very cool for dapper are the suspend2 enabled kernels from Bernard Blackham, totally cool, suspend2disk in 20 seconds
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i'm assuming knm will be installed/working by default
<Hobbsee> fritsch: already discussed on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<insanekane> Hobbsee: knm seems to be very much wireless centric
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i was able to enable suspend2 on 3 Computers (athlon, pentium, tv card, nvidia) no matter, totally cool
<fritsch> me says "Hello Pavel" :-)+
<insanekane> Hobbsee: and pppoeconf doesnt work with the widely used adsl connections available in kerala (india)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: it's never worked, iirc
<Hobbsee> insanekane: true that....you were asking about dial up?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: wierd ... yes
* Hobbsee points fritsch to what they said on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<insanekane> Hobbsee: i am looking out for an integrated solution for networking configuration
<Hobbsee> besides, suspend2, etc, is not technically a kubuntu (ie, kde dm) issue
<fritsch> Hobbsee: yes, of course
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i think it's supposed to get it, eventually.  but do tell, if you find one :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: following the kernel lkml discussion since about 2 years
<Hobbsee> insanekane: it's not really been looked at, as we dont have the testers for it.  Riddell might know mroe
<fritsch> Hobbsee: have to leave, if there are amarok packages, whatever, kopete for dapper, i should test ... just respond to my email
<Hobbsee> fritsch: cool :)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: there wont be tonight, anyway :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: will sleep tonight ;-)
<hunt0r> Are there newer precompiled kernels available for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...sleep...
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: what version were you after?  packages.ubuntu.com also answers your question
<fritsch> Hobbsee: hehe, me thinks of yesterday ... (mate rocks)
<insanekane> Hobbsee: whats not been looked at ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: the whole issue of kppp/dialup/etc
<insanekane> Hobbsee: actually, from looking around, it seems I would have to write my own app for it
<Hobbsee> insanekane: could be more useful to contribute to knm if possible, perhaps?
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: Well the 2.16.* bacouse of the better suspend function and so on
<insanekane> Hobbsee: riddell told me the network config in kcontrol is extremely buggy
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: no, we've only got 2.6.15 on edgy and 2.6.17 on dapper
<Hobbsee> insanekane: indeed.
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: er...swap the releases there
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: well I think 2.6.17.* will do it also xD
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: true that.  if you're going to do painful things like that, you may as well upgrade to edgy, and deal with the consequences
<Hobbsee> seeing as if you can compile your own kernel, you should be able to manipulate apt.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: thats what I said ... it seems to me that knetworkmanager (or its gnome equivalent) is very much wireless oriented
<insanekane> Hobbsee: what do you think about it ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: true that.  well, it also works with standard eth0 connections.
<Hobbsee> insanekane: dialup stuff, etc, i thought i read was on their to-do list
<Hobbsee> actually, i want a patch for knm.
<Hobbsee> well, apparently there's one upstream, but i havent been able to find it
<insanekane> patch for what ?
<Hobbsee> to fix the darned "oh no, i broke, i cant access kwallet, type in your passphrase again" bug.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: upstream ? isn't it an Ubuntu project ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: no, knetworkmanager is mostly by kde/opensuse people, iirc
<Hobbsee> it's certainly not kubutnu specific
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: well I don't want to bouild my own kernel I would like precompiled kernels :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: perhaps you were thinking of katapult?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: isn't knetworkmanager a frontend to a mostly gnome project ?
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: doubt it will happen
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yes.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: hence, I thought it was an Ubuntu project :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: ahhh...no, knetworkmanager is upstream kde, with a whole lot of stuff from opensuse (well, that's where the main page is), networkmanager stuff is on the gnome.org ftp site.  which actually doestn matter that much, as the changes under the hood of the app arent gnome-specific
<Hobbsee> s/gnome-/dm-/
<Hobbsee> knm seems to be surprisingly hard to find, actually
<insanekane> Hobbsee: well, i dont know how far kde and gnome are cooperating on this ... i guess the sick feeling I get in my stomach that one fine day network manager will cause me to download the whole gnome libs, is just plain unfounded :) 
<hunt0r> AHHHHHHHHH SKIM I HATE YOU
<hunt0r> sry for that i found out why I have this konsole bug -.-
<Hobbsee> insanekane: no, nm != n-m-g
<Riddell> hunt0r: hmm?
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: haha, what was it?
<hunt0r> I just deinstalled skim and now it works just fine
<insanekane> Hobbsee: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ <- this what you talkin about ?
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: right.  document it :P
<insanekane> hunt0r: thats bad :/
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yeah.  there's the backend, which are all the other debs apart from network-manager-gnome, pretty much.  network-manager will never need network-manager-gnome to run
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: once you write that in the bug report, can you change the package name to skim please?
<hunt0r> Hobbsee: aehm package name wich package name?
<Hobbsee> skim?
<Hobbsee> or scim?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: probably both
<hunt0r> scim with c sry my foult ^^
<Hobbsee> insanekane: true that.  freeflying will see them thouhg.
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: not a problem, you'd be suprised how many bugs are pebkac/config errors.
<Hobbsee> hunt0r: besides, we've found the solution now, to point people there :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee: pebkac ?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: dialup support requires Yast :/
<Hobbsee> insanekane: problem exists between keyboard and chair
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yeah, feel free to fix it upstream :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: that's why we dont exactly support it
<Hobbsee> we usually have kppp for such things
<insanekane> Hobbsee: having multiple tools for this seems bad ... now, i would have to implement some software to handle pppoe ... and then there would be 3 networking config apps :/
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i'd fix kppp first, in a way that wouldnt be painful for security, until knm gets a little more stable.  and help knm get more stable, if you feel like it.
<Hobbsee> true though
<Hobbsee> that's almost as bad as having 3 versions of the same piece of software in 2 distros.  that drove me nuts.
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> hey toma 
<toma> hi Hobbsee
<toma> good night ;-)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: feel free to add it to the agenda - the dialup stuff - we need someone to look at it and make some decisions on what should be done with it - how to make it work ootb, etc
* Hobbsee is very sleepy, by now
<toma> bye
<insanekane> Hobbsee: the agenda ?
<toma> insanekane: see last item in the topic
<insanekane> toma: ah ok ... yeah well, im not in the kubuntu team ... so how can i add stuff ?
<toma> insanekane: go to the agenda and edit the page
<toma> if you have an account, that is sufficient
<toma> and come to the irc meeting to talk about it
<yuriy> _Sime: now how to store some default schemes..
<toma> allee: ping
<seaLne> anyone else tried todays daily desktop?
<seaLne> bug #56721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56721 in ubiquity "ubiquity (kde) crash at welcome screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56721
<allee> uhm, no COPYRIGHT or LGPL file in d*-doc tarball :(
<allee> toma: ^^ Hobbsee told me :(
<toma> allee: see discussion in #ubuntu-devel
<allee> toma: I check if there's new stuff ...
<allee> toma: the release_digikam-doc.rb does not copy LICENSE files :(  I'll fix it
<raphink> !seen kwwii
<ubotu> kwwii is on IRC right now!
<seaLne> thats usefull
<Riddell> he is?
<seaLne> apparently he is according to /whois
<Riddell> idle for 7 days but
<Riddell> mornfall: what's a good branch of adept to work on if I want to look at adding support for ubuntu's commercial repositories?
<mornfall> dunnow
<mornfall> depends where you want to include it
<mornfall> i... don't know what will happen to adept
<mornfall> i am completely screwed up... sorry
<Riddell> tick box in adept-installer
<mornfall> where as in which ubuntu release
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> i don't know
<mornfall> i don't have strength to work on anything now
<mornfall> so... do as you can
<Riddell> mornfall: ok, will do
<mornfall> am really sorry about that... but i am alone, broken and weary... with little hope of getting better soon
<mornfall> and i'll go for a walk... see you later
<Riddell> take care
<Riddell> testers needed http://www.micoulou.info/kformat/KMFormat0.1beta.tar.gz
<Hawkwind> What's KMformat ?
<el> Riddell, hm, hwdb requires edgy... i won't be able to have a look today then. is monday/tuesday ok? (since i'll go canoing during the weekend) 
<Riddell> el: yeah sorry, I forgot about that when I e-mailed you
<Riddell> el: you can create a chroot if you don't want to do the full upgrade
<Riddell> el: canoeing sounds nice
<el> Riddell, i'll try the full update tomorrow during work hours. if it doesn't work, i'll ask you what a chroot is ;-)
<Riddell> Hawkwind: it's a summer of code project to make a programme that can format floppy and usb disks
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+topcontributors  go hobbsee
<Hawkwind> Hah.  She's moving up the list quickly
<toma> Riddell: where is your name?
<Riddell> toma: I have lots of karma but not in any of those lists for some reason, I think it doesn't count spec tracking
<sebas> Riddell: Do you have Jane's phone number?
<sebas> Not the private one, though :>
<Riddell> sebas: Jane Silbs?
<sebas> From the Canonical MT, the one Aaron and me talked with in Paris, is that J. Silbs?
<Riddell> yes
<sebas> Yeah, that one then :>
* sebas flees offline again.
<seaLne> todays alternate install works
<seaLne> Riddell: you in edinburgh on saturday?
<Riddell> seaLne: only very briefly
<Riddell> seaLne: I could come to the next scotlug
<seaLne> ok, i suppose i could just take the sun through then get my parents to drop it off at yours some point during the week?
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm in Germany next week
<Riddell> although my flatmates will probably be in, but I can't guarantee when
<seaLne> well the week after, save you coming through
<Riddell> sure
<seaLne> my parents never cease to amaze me with the interesting ways they manage to break kubuntu
<nixternal> lol
<seaLne> currently they can't mount/format floppies or print
<Riddell> users do that
<Riddell> floppies are known broken
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> and printing is flakey too, dapper-updates may or may not fix it
<seaLne> apparently print manager thing icon appears but you can't click on it and printing never come out
<seaLne> any idea what the bugs are?
<yuriy> _Sime: is it ok to supply a default wineconfigrc? what would be the proper way to include it?
<Riddell> yuriy: why would you need to?  just set the defaults in the code
<yuriy> Riddell: I want to have a couple default choices of color schemes
<yuriy> Riddell: though i just wrote a thing to try to copy the current KDE colors, so i could forgo that, but i think it would be nice to have
<_Sime> yuriy: Riddell is right. It is a better idea to just detect in code if the user has a wineconfigrc. If not, then use some defaults. That is how it is usually done.
<yuriy> _Sime: ok so i should store the defaults right in wineconfig.py?  even if i make a couple different presets?
<_Sime> yuriy: yeah. If there is no rc file, then you use your defaults.
<Lure> allee: ping
<allee> Lure: pong
<Lure> allee: seen your comment on KubuntuLaptopButtons
<Lure> allee: Ctrl-Alt-K does not break it here, but you are right that changing layout breaks it until next login
<Lure> allee: what did you mean with "
<Lure> #
<Lure> One solution may be to use XDB options to include the 'laptop keys' settings.
<Lure> #
<allee> Lure: really I thought I've tested the c-a-k case.  Once more ...
<Lure> allee: it works for my US/SI case...
<allee> Lure: 'laptop' is not a good term. I test it with an external USB keyboard at a desktop and it works there too
<Lure> allee: right, ubuntu laptop hotkey mapping just uses common keycodes also used by most multuimedia keyboards - I tested it on my Genius MM keyboard and now on laptop
<allee> Lure: nope. I've enalbed US and DE layout.  Press 'e-mail' button -> good.  alt-ctrl-k to which to german, 'e-mail' again. Nothing happens :(
<Lure> allee: interesting... US and SI switch does not break it... strange
<Lure> it looks to me that it would be better if we just use HAL events instead... :-(
<Lure> need to check with Riddell....
<allee> Lure: oh 1st US, 2nd SI and c-a-k breaks after US -> SI switch
<Lure> now I do not get it at all :-(
<Lure> maybe this depends on Keyboard model selection which is probably re-applied on c-a-k
<allee> you have a .xmodmaprc file or something like that in $HOME?
<Lure> allee: no
<Lure> I had Generic 105-key as model...
<Lure> if I change the model, then mappings are lost
<allee> I've Generic 104-key PC as model
<allee> mhmm, laptop-button defs also clears for US->SI with generic 104 keys (intl) PC
<Riddell> Lure: yes, using HAL events probably would be better for the keys they are available for
<Riddell> but I don't know how easy HAL is to use with KDE 3
<Lure> Riddell: or xevent loop and catching keycodes...
<Lure> (like gnome-settings-daemon does)
<allee> doesn't kmilo support keycodes?
<allee> btw where does one configure kmilo?  didn't found it last night?
<Lure> allee: no, only xkeysym and proprietary stuff
<Lure> allee: no config...
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: can you think of any reason upgrading dapper to 3.5.4 would cause problems with k3b? It seems since upgrading k3b is prematurely claiming mkisofs is done writing, and ejects the DVD before 100%. Although k3b wasn't in the 3.5.4 update.
<allee> Lure: uh, and where does one set if 'proprietary stuff' is loaded or not??? Or is kmilo just behind assign shortcut in kmenu editor?
<Riddell> allee: it doesn't have GUI configuration
<Lure> allee: proprietary stuff is thinkpad, asus, sony (laptop models, typically reading nvram and similar)
<Riddell> allee: /usr/share/apps/kmilo/ubuntu.xmodmap
<allee> Riddell: I reload this file everytime ;)
<Lure> allee: we just added xkeysym mapping with xmodmap + default actions to generic kmilo module (which already supported volume upd/down/mute xkeysyms)
* allee checks kmenuedit
<Riddell> Lure: nope, kde update shouldn't have any effect on k3b
<Lure> LeeJunFan: ^^^ ;-)
<Riddell> yes, LeeJunFan 
<allee> Lure: So one would have to hack the generic module to teach it, e.g, that codeine when active like to get AudioNext/Prev keys events?
<Lure> allee: in theory yes, but hard to doin practice - this is why alll hotkeys are proposed as global shortcuts
<allee> Lure: does kmilo implement something like a 'fallback' definition, like if no app accepted the keycode, forward it to app xx?
<Lure> allee: no, kmilo generic just sets global accelerators and cannot know who else got the key press
<Lure> allee: code is really not much... 
<allee> k.  mhmm ...
<omeow> Riddell, konversation's been updated quite a bit now. Did you see Sho's commit of doom? :)
<omeow> http://www.eikehein.com/commitofdoom.txt
<omeow> Eventhough I can't code, I helped out by reporting bugs and I even wrote a few patches. (Bugs listed there are reported by me. :))
<omeow> The patches did some stuff with the DCC messages and DCC button labels.
<allee> Lure: alternate shortcut setting of 'XF86Back,Forward' is from upstream or kubuntu-default-settings ?
<Lure> allee: most are upstream, some were done by Tonio_ in k-d-s (tab navigation afair)
<allee> Lure: ah, right. found the extra keys for konsole.  Nice [default]  in 'configure shortcut' dialog removes the setting from k-d-s :( :(
<Lure> allee: yes, k-d-s is just a fallback if user does not set it, but all this flexibility can be confusing sometimes... ;-)
<allee> Lure: :)
<allee> Lure: You know if ubuntu has some infratructure to determine keyboard?  E.g. to redefine keycode to the standard one?
<Lure> allee: yes, this is what hotkey-setup/kernel are supposed to do (+hal events)
<Lure> allee: run lshal -m and press laptop keys - it will return nice text description of the key pressed
* Lure -> bed, good night all.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-18
<Tonio__> hey !!!
<Tonio__> I'm just back from hollidays
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: how are you ?
<nixternal> wb Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hi nixternal
<nixternal> have a good holiday?
<Tonio_> nixternal: excellent
<alleeEdgy32> heh, welcome back Tonio_
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: hey !!!!!!
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: so now batteries recharged to hack develish on k-d-s :)
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: not only kds but yes, I feel much better
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: I still have to finish leaving my apar
<Tonio_> appartment and reinstall everything in my girlfriend's one
<Tonio_> might take a week
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: but one month (september) is enough to polish edgy, since I'll be full time available
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: her flat will not look the same in a week ;)
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: probably yes :)
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Riddell> Tonio_: good holiday?
<Tonio_> Riddell: excellent, good weather, good food...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at edgy status, looks pretty nice :)
<Tonio_> except fonts that are still strange
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: what's strange with the fonts?
<Riddell> antialiasing is broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: aren't you taking vacations too this summer .?
<Riddell> only Americans take vacation
<Tonio_> I have to fix kicker's size to 48, plus a few other things
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Riddell> I had a couple of days holiday before the paris summit
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not a lot
<Tonio_> don't you have a few days with your canonical contract ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the status of main inclusion requests ?
<Riddell> sure, but my girlfriend doesn't want to take holiday until her current 3 month contract is replaces with a permanant contract
<Tonio_> are they still possible ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure they're possible, what do you have in mind?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in this case it sounds logic you wanna wait
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde ptp ioslave is crappy
<Tonio_> Riddell: so digikam is the only good solution for ptp compatible cameras
<Riddell> as it happens I made the digikam main inclusion request yesterday :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, cool :)
<Riddell> although I'd kindae like 0.9 to get into edgy
<alleeEdgy32> Riddell: whow!
<Riddell> and I'm still not sure what to do with gwenview
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32:  are you still the maintainer ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<alleeEdgy32> Riddell: 0.9 would be really edgy!!!! :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam isn't an image viewer
<Tonio_> it doesn't duplicate in my view
<Riddell> I'm sure it does view images
<alleeEdgy32> Riddell: we'll 0.9 is has still lot's of bugs.
<Tonio_> digikam is for managing a collection ig images, but not ideal to view it
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam allows to view images, but that's not very convenient
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: your opinion on this ?
<alleeEdgy32> Riddell: showfoto is too slow for an imageviewer.  it's more a standalone editor
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: digikam itself is not usable as an imageviewer because it expects all pics below a tree
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: and digikam doesn't have a kpart does it ?
<Tonio_> I need to look at oskar too....
<Tonio_> kaffeine sucks now
<yuriy> Tonio_, Riddell: yay for digikam by default
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: no.   I always and still try to convience Gilles to better integrate it.
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: coffeine rules
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: coffeine ?????????????? codeine maybe ?
<alleeEdgy32> Tonio_: uhm, see I need sleep :(  YOur right of course
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: if rules but sounds a bit limited considering xine isn't the future of ubuntu
<Tonio_> kaffeine, kmplayer or oskar are gstreamer compatible
<alleeEdgy32> s/limited/just does the job/  aka even my young kids and wife can use it
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: I agree on that point, but it isn't really maintained....
<Tonio_> and honnestly gstreamer support really lacks
<alleeEdgy32> upstream changed mind a bit.  But yes.  there will probably never a 2.0 with major new features
<alleeEdgy32> a mental note: media support needs testing in digikam 0.8.  Last time I did it I was not really happy and upstream did not change anything since that time
<Tonio_> alleeEdgy32: noticed
<yuriy> what's with the complaints about kaffeine? 0.8.x is great IMHO
<yuriy> i haven't tried oskar though
<Riddell> abattoir: poke poke
<Riddell> abattoir: time is running out
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> morning bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Riddell
<Riddell> I think I spotted you on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<bddebian> moi?
<Riddell> number 6
<bddebian> Bah, I'd better get to work then :-)
<bddebian> Oh and Hobbsee is only 2 behind me..
<Riddell> freeflying|away: scim-chewing and pinyin uploaded
<freeflying|away> Riddell: thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: how about scim-qtimm
<Riddell> freeflying: I still need to look at that
<bddebian> What is a debiandirs file for?
<Riddell> debian/dirs lists directories to create in your package
<Riddell> but you have something else?
<bddebian> No, not debian/dirs, debian/debiandirs
<freeflying> Riddell: whether ddtp on lp sync from debian and feedd back?
<Riddell> freeflying: not sure, I'd hope so but I've no idea how debian is doing ddtp
<Riddell> infact I don't even know how ubuntu is doing it, is it in rosetta now?
<freeflying> it's on rosetta now
<Riddell> freeflying: got a URL?
<freeflying> https://launchpad.net/products/ddtp-ubuntu
<Riddell> that's a lot of translating
<freeflying> will rosetta feed back to kde, or when will?
<Riddell> freeflying: currently most KDE teams don't take back from rosetta
<Riddell> that may improve if rosetta gets easier export, but I don't know
<Riddell> if you can traslate directly in KDE, then do so.  or ask the KDE team for you language to use your translations
<freeflying> most of our translation can't be share with others, that's the problem
<Riddell> why not?
<freeflying> how can I submit our translation to kde?
<omeow> Can someone please send me a file?
<Riddell> omeow: how?
<omeow> Just a small text file will do.
<freeflying> becuase rostta dosen't feed back to upstream, so it's be ubuntu only
<Riddell> freeflying: export the .po files and e-mail the KDE transltors with a URL to them
<imbrandon> Riddell: are you planning on something like this in qt ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: like which?
<imbrandon> app-install
<Riddell> we already have one :)
<omeow> Riddell, try /dcc man:/ls omeow
<omeow> Oh wait, irssi doesn't support kio slaves, does it?
<imbrandon> oh , lol
<omeow> Or did you switch to konversation?
<imbrandon> omeow: no
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'm just wondering about making it easier for the user to enable universe
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh great idea
<imbrandon> Riddell: umm whats it called hehe
<freeflying> Riddell: how can we get the svn of kde-i18n, many zh_CN translator of kde are inactive now
<Riddell> imbrandon: k-menu->Add/Remove Programmes
<Riddell> freeflying: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/zh_CN/
<imbrandon> hrm i dont see that and afaik i have a default install - adept
<imbrandon> is it part of adept ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, adept_installer
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<imbrandon> ahh thats why, adapet is not installable last i checked
<imbrandon> i'll try again in a few
<omeow> imbrandon, can you please type /dcc man:/ls omeow ? I really need a test file from someone.
<omeow> (probably dcc send?)
<imbrandon> omeow: i have dcc disabled in my router it wont work here
<imbrandon> sorry
<omeow> Ok, nevermind I found someone already.
<yuriy> imbrandon: adept was not installable a couple days ago, but it's fine for me now...
<imbrandon> yea i just tried it again, installed fine
<kwwii_> moin
<imbrandon> heya kwwii_
<imbrandon> you back in action ?
<bddebian> Hello kwwii_
<kwwii_> imbrandon: not really, still in St. Louis
<kwwii_> hi bddebian 
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I am going to finish up the kdm theme and the window deco buttons though (so I am working a bit)
<imbrandon> hehehe ;)
<imbrandon> one sec, hey can you give me a quick run though how to generate the oxy icons  from svn ...
<kwwii_> well, take the script from my dir in SVN, put that in the SVG dir and run it
<kwwii_> you will need inkscape and imagemagick installed
<kwwii_> or, you can take the *java* script and run that
<kwwii_> for that you will need batik
<imbrandon> in the svn dir?
<imbrandon> java , ewww lol
<imbrandon> i have the others
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> kde.svn/artwork/Oxygen/Ken/
<imbrandon> ok so check that out and run the script from there
<imbrandon> cool
<kwwii_> run the script in the in Oxygen/theme/svg
<imbrandon> k
<kwwii_> note that it will erase the files that it creates after it has made the tarball
<imbrandon> hehe ok
<imbrandon> erases the svg or the png's ?
<kwwii_> the pngs
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> thats fine i can always untar it
<kwwii_> exactly :-)
<kwwii_> I end up running it several times a day, so erasing the pngs is kinda nice in that case
<imbrandon> i just wanted to try some oxy goodness ;)
<kwwii_> :-)
<imbrandon> heh one sec, i'll show you my current layout
<imbrandon> also was you planning on purpleifying the konq start-up html ?
<kwwii_> yes, I am
<imbrandon> cool , i was gonna sugest if if not, one sec
<kwwii_> being on vacation has put a dent in my output though :p
<imbrandon> hehe i bet, yea i wasent complainin , just curious ;)
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss4.png
<kwwii_> I would also like to modify the help-system artwork, but I am not sure how much time that will take
<imbrandon> i still need to replace the k menu icon lol
<imbrandon> i can look into what that would entail and let you know if you want, i'm not the best artist but i can do some proof of concept stuff ;)
<kwwii_> you are using crystal clear, or?
<imbrandon> yea mostly crystal clear with a few other icons randomly mixed in
<kwwii_> imbrandon: the help system stuff is mainly a matter of css adjustments
<imbrandon> crystal clear go's very well with the purple as you see ( as long as you change out the kmenu icon and the lindows logo's
<imbrandon> )
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> true, if we only had svgs from crystal clear it would be great
<imbrandon> will everaldo not give them ?
<kwwii_> nope (believe me, I have asked)
<imbrandon> hehehe
<kwwii_> the only reason there are any crystal svgs at all is because he was working for me and I made him release them
<imbrandon> are the lic as such that we could use parts as is ? 
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> not sure, really...I know that it would really piss everaldo off if we did it
<kwwii_> they should be released under the GPL (since lots of the icons were made by others)
<imbrandon> heh that probably wouldent be good, but something close to it would be nice seeing as edgy wouldent wanna use oxy cuz it would ruin the kde4 "newness" and the purple works well from it
<kwwii_> actually, I discussed this with a few lawyers and linpsire already
<imbrandon> cool
<kwwii_> yeah, that is a very good pint
<kwwii_> point
<kwwii_> but now that I said pint, I think it is time for one :p
<imbrandon> hahaha ;)
<imbrandon> one last thing, since no one else wants to give me opinions on my PS handy work
<kwwii_> ;-)
<imbrandon> take a look at the header on imbrandon.com please, its missing something but i'm not a great artist and dunno quite what
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> and no its a plain old psd , no svg, havent quite mastered those yet heh
<kwwii_> nifty potato head :-)
<imbrandon> hehe yea i'm using that as my gotchi ;)
<kwwii_> looks nice to me...I was actually looking at that page to show my wife a picture of you :p
<imbrandon> actualy i would like to change that out with a "crystal" man icon like the ones MSN uses
<imbrandon> eheh i havent re-uploaded my pictures yet, i will tonight
<kwwii_> have you seen the oxygen icon of the sillouette?
<imbrandon> i changed hosts a few days ago
<kwwii_> amazing to see a billboard
<imbrandon> nah i've only seen whats on the previews
<imbrandon> ( of oxy )
<kwwii_> gotcha
<imbrandon> hrm hold on lemme upload atleaste one picture
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> actually, with konqi you can browse the svg dir and check them out
<imbrandon> ahh can you , nice
* kwwii_ runs to the store, be back in 15min
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/all.gif
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ^^
<imbrandon> for later
<imbrandon> i'll get my whole photoalbum up later if i have time tonight
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: That's you and your family ?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: yea -1 that wasent born yet at the time
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ah!  Very nice looking family
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> theres also a few other pics in the /misc dir
<imbrandon> one of my younger daughter now thats born and stuff
<Hawkwind> LOL @ the do I need ketchup
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hawkwind> Wow!  Addicted to Mt. Dew are ya
<imbrandon> heh arent all programers ?
<Hawkwind> Hah, pretty much
<Hawkwind> How old are the little ones ?
<imbrandon> eric is almost 2 now, autumn is 1
<Hawkwind> Very kewl
<kwwii_> killer
<Hawkwind> http://seerofsouls.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=9
<Hawkwind> Lots of pictures of my family and I there
<Hawkwind> Daniel is nearly 8, and Kristofer just turned 4 in May
<imbrandon> hehe yea i need to setup an album just been a lazy bum the last 3 days since i changed hosts ;)
<Hawkwind> I hear ya.  Who you using as a webhost now ?
<imbrandon> dreamhost, imbrandon.com was the last domain i switched to that account
<imbrandon> i have about 5 or 8 heh
<Hawkwind> I've heard both good and bad about them.  I'm with 1and1.com currently.  They give me 150GB of space, and 1500GB of bandwidth a month for $20
<imbrandon> 1and1 is where i just pulled all my domains from 
<imbrandon> heh
<Hawkwind> Uh oh, how come ?
<imbrandon> dreamhost is realy nice if you want more than one ssh account and do more stuff server side , they also give you more bandwidth and space for the same money
<imbrandon> plus extras like jaber erver streaming media servers, svn server all included
<Hawkwind> Wow!  How much space and bw ?
<imbrandon> in the price
<Hawkwind> I didn't go with them when I was looking around because I read reports that they limit you on bw usage per day.  I can't have that since I use 20 - 50GB per day
<imbrandon> imbrandon.com and buntudot.org are on the same account and they have 60GB HDD space and 2.3TB a month transfer ( each week you stay with them they add more space and bandwith like googles gmail kinda )
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: nope , i do many gigs a day on buntudot.org ( there is a full apt-mirror on there )
<Hawkwind> Yeah I had read that.  I was wondering if that adding per week thing was really true
<imbrandon> yup 
<Hawkwind> Woah!  That's a nice looking site
<imbrandon> other than 0 phone support ( that i never use anyhow ) dreamhost is fantastic, i tried it with 2 domains for 6 months before i chnged them all over 
<imbrandon> what site ?
<Hawkwind> I have 5 - 6 sites hosted with my 1and1.com account.  But http://SeerOfSouls.com/ takes up 20 - 40GB per day as it's the largest 3rd party RPM repo for Mandriva
<Hawkwind> buntudot.org
<imbrandon> ahh yea it needs a little love ;) but its getting there
<Hawkwind> Phone support with 1and1 is far from great as well.  Glad I never have to use it
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> bw is  (+8 GB / week) and hdd space is   (+0.2 GB / week) 
<imbrandon> just looked in the cp
<imbrandon> to be exact i have 61.2 GB hdd and 2388 GB transfer
<Hawkwind> Wow!  They have their own custom CP like 1and1 or what do they use ?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> a custom cp that is MUCH niceer than 1and1's plus ....
<imbrandon> they support alot of "one click" installes and auto upgrades to popular software and will add more at your request , like media wiki , moinmoin , wordpress etc etc etc
<imbrandon> i mean you can do it the old fasion way too but its nice to have WP installed with one click and when a new version comes out you just click "upgrade wp" hehe
<imbrandon> also unlimited mysql db's only limited by your disk spce not 100mb limit like 1and1 ;)
<imbrandon> and you make your own db hostnames like db.imbrandon.com etc
<imbrandon> great stats and access to the raw logs if you wanna use something else etc
<imbrandon> just overall better for the money compared to 1and1 IMHO
<Hawkwind> Wow!  So you highly recommend them ?
<imbrandon> i've been with them almost ummmm 8 or 9 months now and i have never had any major issues, my site was down one time in the middle of the night and was back up in less than 1 hour
<imbrandon> yup
<Hawkwind> They have rsync access ?
<Hawkwind> Or does it have be done via ssh ?
<Hawkwind> You can rsync with 1and1, but it's gotta be done via ssh
<imbrandon> never tryed or asked about it, try wiki.dreamhost.com ( good kb )
<imbrandon> also there is #dreamhost on freenode its not an "official" channell but employees hang out there ;);) 
<Hawkwind> Oh super nice.  I didn't realize that
<imbrandon> also its debian 3.1 based too so you have tools like apt-ftparchive etc if you run a repo ;)
<imbrandon> thats kinda nice
<imbrandon> and seperate ssh accounts if you wanna use it for like bzr , plus each user gets there own /home/username just like a real box even on the same account
<Hawkwind> Oh wow!  I've got a repo on SoS for E17 Ubuntu packages.   That would come in super handy
<Hawkwind> Hosting different domains....is it like 1and1 does where you create a directory then point the domain name to that directory, or do you have to use htaccess ?
<imbrandon> nope you assign each domain to a ssh accoutn and it creates a /home/user/domain.com dir ( that you can remap from the cp later like with one and one )
<kwwii_> ok, me goes offline for a while - still no wlan on my ppc :-(
<kwwii_> be back later
<imbrandon> kk later kwwii_
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: you can even map subdirs from the cp like .....
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Super nice.  I might think about switching though I'm super happy with 1and1.com 
<imbrandon> buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee points to /home/hobbsee/public 
<imbrandon> and freeflying and imbrandon etc all the same
<imbrandon> but buntudot.org points to /home/buntudot/buntudot.org
<imbrandon> so you can give full ssh access to "sub sites" securly
<imbrandon> all easy to setup from the cp
<Hawkwind> Holy!  I don't think I've ever heard of a host doing that
<Hawkwind> You on the Sweet Dreams plan I take it ?
<imbrandon> not sure i would have to look, one sec
<Hawkwind> Ahhh.  $50 setup fee.  That's a big turn off for me unfortunately
<imbrandon> i pay a year at a time so i had no setup
<Hawkwind> And it only starts out at 40GB of space which I think I'm right at 38GB already taken up on my 1and1
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, so they do let you pay monthly or quarterly then I assume ?
<imbrandon> actualy i have code monster, and its the same price as sweet dreams but more stuff ( special )
<Hawkwind> Ah yeah, month-to-month.  I overlooked that
<imbrandon> yea they do but there is no setup if you pay by the year
<imbrandon> One-Year
<imbrandon> Pre-Payment	
<imbrandon> 	(NO Setup Fees!)
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, yeah I see the Code Monster price is the same.  Hmmm, this is interesting
<imbrandon> PHP4 Support  	Yes  	Yes  	Yes  	Yes
<Hawkwind> You have a unique IP, or you just use what the package came with ?
<imbrandon> PHP5 Support 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Full Unix Shell 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Crontab Access 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Full CGI Access 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Ruby On Rails 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Canned CGI Scripts 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Server Side Includes (SSI) 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> CVS Repository 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> Subversion Repository (SVN) 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes 	Yes
<imbrandon> i just use what the package came with but you can get a unique ip easy ( instant from the CP and one for each domain if you want )
<imbrandon> and they mask whois data too if you want
<Hawkwind> Yeah $4 a month for a unique IP isn't bad at all
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, I just need to find out about rsync access.  I can't live without it
<imbrandon> pop in the irc and ask
<imbrandon> that would be the quickest ;)
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: http://wiki.dreamhost.com/index.php/Rsync_Backup
<Hawkwind> Hah nice.  It's done via ssh just like 1and1 so that's not a problem
<imbrandon> plus if you used ssh keys you could automate it via cron
<Hawkwind> I have 35GB of rpms that I host locally here at home after I build them, then I rsync them over to SoS so I have to have that
<Hawkwind> Heh yeah.  I do that already on 1and1 :)
<imbrandon> yea thats how i do the apt database i build it with falcon localy then falcon rsyncs the mirrors 
<Hawkwind> I can't live without rsync and ssh keys.  I'd be a lost soul without them
<imbrandon> plus dreamhost takes payapl , thats a plus for me ;) as most of my contractors pay me via paypal so it makes it simple
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: If I switch, are you part of the affiliate program or what would I need to do to make sure you that lovely $97 for recommending someone ?
<imbrandon> ohh i do? honestly i dident know about it hehehe lemme see what i need to do
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> where do you see that ?
<Hawkwind> Ohhhh, paypal is a great way to pay.  I get donations to SoS all the time so I have money stashed in paypal
<Hawkwind> It's on their main page
<imbrandon> exactly ;)
<imbrandon> heh ok , lemme look on the cp if there is a code or something i give you, that would be super cool LOL 
<Hawkwind> http://dreamhost.com/rewards.html
<imbrandon> also i can set you up a buntudot.org/people/~hawkwind if you wanna "try before you buy" as far as ssh etc
<imbrandon> but i cant give ya access to my cp LOL
<Hawkwind> Heh.  I appreciate the offer.  I've heard good things about them.  It was the reviews online that weren't so good that steered me away unfortunately
<imbrandon> hahahaha NICE
<imbrandon> i just found out something
<Hawkwind> I think I still have about 1 1/2 months left on my paid plan so far.  Not sure if I'd switch then or not but it's looking like a great deal
<imbrandon> check this out , want to make a deal ?
<imbrandon> Now you can make your own DreamHost promo codes that new customers can use to get a one-time discount while signing up! Anybody who uses YOUR promo code when signing up automatically gets their referrer set as you (above all else).
<imbrandon> The only downside is whatever discount you give them comes out of your $97
<imbrandon> sweet huh ? i never knew about these referals ;)
<Hawkwind> Woah!!!  That is awesome
<imbrandon> so i could give you the 50$ signup off ( effectively ) and still make 40$ 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> now thats IS sweet
<Hawkwind> Hah!  Yeah that is super kewl.  Never known a host to do that either
<imbrandon> heh hold on i'll make a $50 off promo code for ya
<imbrandon> btw if your transfering the domain from 1and1 give it about a week before your 1and1 is up so it makes a smooth transition and you dont loose mail / traffic 
<Hawkwind> Heh.  No need yet.  Wait til I am closer to transferring.  Not sure if it would expire or anything
<imbrandon> nope they dont expire
<Hawkwind> Yeah.  All my DNS stuff is done outside of 1and1.   I've used domainordering.com for about 7 years now and they handle all that stuff for me.  
<imbrandon> but sure, just hit me up , i'll hook ya up since you told me about the promo hehe
<Hawkwind> I even get to renew domains for $4 a year since I've been with them for so long
<imbrandon> nice
<kwwii_> re
<imbrandon> wb
<Hawkwind> Hey there kwwii_
<kwwii_> being offline is like living in the stoneage
<imbrandon> more mt dew time
<imbrandon> hahahahahaha
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Yeah I'll definitely hit you up.  I like the whole adding space/bandwidth thing.  Plus they seem to offer quite a bit of the 'regular/normal' stuff that 1and1 doesn't
<kwwii_> Hawkwind: sorry, but I like lemmy in motrhead better :-)
<Hawkwind> kwwii_: Glad my nick doesn't come from the rock band :P
<kwwii_> heheh
<Hawkwind> kwwii_: It comes from a character in the Ultima RPG series.  He made his first appearance in Ultima IV: Quest of the Avatar
<kwwii_> I would never have guessed that
<kwwii_> good one, though
<imbrandon> omg Ultima !!!?!!
<imbrandon> heh
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Yeppers.  Hence the name, SeerOfSouls :P
<imbrandon> i spent the best years of my teens coding a UO emulator ;)
<Hawkwind> His actual name was Hawkwind, the Seer Of Souls
<Hawkwind> Heh
<imbrandon> hell i still code on it once in a while
<Hawkwind> kwwii_: So you've played Ultima before I assume ?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I play Ultima IV every day in Kubuntu :P
<imbrandon> heh
<Hawkwind> Kubuntu is one of very very few distros that don't actually package it unfortunately
<imbrandon> pint me to a upstream source , i'll package it up, we are looking to add games to univsere anyhow
<imbrandon> s/pint/point
<Hawkwind> u4.sourceforge.net is the project page
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> ever play UO ?
<Hawkwind> Make sure you look into getting the upgraded graphics into it as well
<imbrandon> UO == Ultima Online
<imbrandon> k
<Hawkwind> I played the first one, but by that time I was out of gaming really and was on a slow connection so I didn't enjoy it
<Hawkwind> I discovered IRC and games went away
<Hawkwind> Heh
<imbrandon> heh never connected to the "free shards" ? heh i helped create the software that makes those possible
<Hawkwind> As did real life, and just about everything else :P
<bddebian> heh, amen to that :-)
<Hawkwind> Never connected to the free shards, but I've surely heard the name a bajillion times
<Hawkwind> bddebian: Heh.  It's amazing what IRC can do to you
<kwwii_> Hawkwind: I do not play games at all, so no...I have no idea what you are talking about ;-)
<imbrandon> i created Fuse and uogame.dll ( windows only mfc c++ ) , helped rewrite it to make UOX3 ( c++ linux/windows ), then when c# hit in 01 we redid it again and made the RunUO server that rivals the load of the offical shards
<kwwii_> but I was at my brothers house (45 years old, boring, rich, etc.) and I discovered he spends like 4+ hours a day playing WoW
<imbrandon> ( also runs on mono , thus why i was a mono hacker mainly back in the day to get RunUO working on it )
<imbrandon> kwwii_: LOL
<imbrandon> but both the legacy projects Fuse and UOX3 ( Ultima Offiline eXperiment ) are both developed just new maintainers , i still code on RunUO every now and then
<imbrandon> RunUO is the only one that can handle thousands of concurrent connections though like the true OSI servers
<imbrandon> heh man that was a flashback from 1996 ( when i started the UO emu stuff )
<imbrandon> lol
<Hawkwind> Hah
<imbrandon> anyhow Hawkwind if you want to give it a try the client is free as in beer now ( check gamespot or somesuch for the download ) works perfect in wine , then you just grab a 200k "patcheer" called uogateway from you guessed it uogateway.com that allows the client to connect to "free shards" ;)
<Hawkwind> There is no better game than Ultima.  Especially U IV
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Kewl.  I'll have to check it out sometime soon
<imbrandon> the emulation software is only if you wanna run your own shard 
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, anyone here a member of the Kubuntu documentation team(if there is such thing) ?
<imbrandon> nixternal: is ( and its just the ubuntu doc team , all the same )
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  I want to get involved in a team some how/some where.  I really don't feel like packaging as I do plenty of that for Mandriva since SoS gets 2+ million hits a month and keeps me busy enough with packaging
<Hawkwind> So I was thinking/wondering about getting involved with the docs team possibly
<imbrandon> pop in -doc
<imbrandon> they are always arround, mkde is the person to hit up most likely
<imbrandon> tell him i said to poe him about it, if not he will know whom to get you in touch with
<imbrandon> poke*
<imbrandon> hrm ok enough chatter LOL time to grab oxygen goodness from svn ;)
<Hawkwind> Let me know if/when you get u4 built into a deb.  I'd love to be the first to test it for ya
<Hawkwind> I run it here compiled from source of course.  But I'd love to have a native deb install
<imbrandon> kk lemme start this svn checkout then i'll grab it, is it built with autotools ?
<Hawkwind> I believe it is.  Not sure to be honest
<imbrandon> k no biggie i'll look in a min
<imbrandon> basicly ./configure mamek make install
<imbrandon> make*
<Hawkwind> Yeah I think so.  I've slept since I installed it but it seems like it's the standard configure/make/make install
<Hawkwind> It's hell to get old :P
<imbrandon> heh i just noticed one other thing about the referals that kinda sucks but is no biggie
<imbrandon> Rewards are paid out once the referred account has passed its 97 day "pending" period.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> 97 dollars after 97 days ;)
<Hawkwind> Yeah.  I saw that too.  1and1 gives you $65 and it takes about 45 - 50 days after the referral has signed up 
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: 404  http://u4.sourceforge.net/
<Hawkwind> http://xu4.sourceforge.net
<Hawkwind> I always forget the x :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> kwwii_: w00t guess what i just did with my ibook lol i dident think vnc was possible INTO osx
<imbrandon> but i guess it is
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> imbrandon: sure, osx has it built in
<imbrandon> err it does? i ran osxvnc
<imbrandon> 10.4 ?
<kwwii_> actually, it has the apple stuff built in, but as you mentioned, it works great with OSS stuff
<kwwii_> download the binary and go
<kwwii_> I actually used to work on my mac at work from my linux box at home 5-6 years ago
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss5.png yea see
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i JUST figured it out lol
<imbrandon> i dident think it was possily except for the X stuff on osx
<kwwii_> :-)
<imbrandon> not the aqua gui
<kwwii_> just pay your at&t bill, I think they are the ones who made that stuff originally
<imbrandon> yea hehe the uk at&t research team
<imbrandon> now defunct 
<imbrandon> but the orig creators of vnc
<kwwii_> my whole family either now works or has retired from at&t
<imbrandon> nice
<kwwii_> well, 5 people, not the whole family
<imbrandon> heh it even says if you turn on fast user switching each user can have their own vnc connection
<kwwii_> my dad was actually the head of bell labs for a while
<imbrandon> sweet
<imbrandon> ever get to play with their new stuff back then ? hehe
* imbrandon used to work managing at&t 5ess telco switches back in the hayday of dialup inet access
<imbrandon> man this is so nice i can use my PS without wine now ;) heh
<imbrandon> or being on the laptop ;)
<kwwii_> actually, yes...my dad brought home terminals (we had to unplug the washer to plug it in) and my brothers would log in and play chess (when I was like 4-5)
<imbrandon> if ps had svg support i would be in heaven
<imbrandon> hahahahah very cool
<kwwii_> well, illustrator does have svg support
<imbrandon> creation too not just a export ?
<kwwii_> yepp
<kwwii_> it can use it natively (read and write)
<imbrandon> whoa, hrm i might have to play with that if i can find a torrent^Werr find a copy to buy  
<kwwii_> hehe
<imbrandon> cool netsplit, always seems like its brown that netsplits
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> I am using my dads wlan and it is totally freaky
<kwwii_> lots of ports are closed
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> upnp 
<kwwii_> and his laptop has a pcmcia card which if uses although it has one built in
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> thats gotta be fun
<imbrandon> he use a *nix OS ?
<kwwii_> asked my brother about that, he said "yeah, I bought it with the router in a set and by the time I finally got it working and figured out that it had one built in I gave up and left it as-is"
<imbrandon> i finaly got my mom off XP to kubuntu the other day
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> man i wanna get a mbp sooo bad, heh
<imbrandon> i just dont have 2k to spend on one
<imbrandon> hell i dont have 200$ right now lol
<insanekane> mbp ?
<imbrandon> mac book pro
<insanekane> right
<kwwii_> hehe, I had money, and bought a camera, and after 4 weeks and my third day on vacation my son dropped it
<imbrandon> i had to replace the power adapter on my lappy the other day , the orig one from apple i had to fiddle with to much for it to actualy charge 
<imbrandon> OUCH
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> I was kinda pissed
<kwwii_> but he is only 8
<imbrandon> i bet, but yea 8 is kinda young, in that inbetween stage
<kwwii_> and he told me he did it as soon as I found it did not work any more
<imbrandon> heh well thats cool at leaste
<kwwii_> me: "what the shit? my camera does not work!" him: "maybe it broke when I dropped it when I got it out of the car"
<imbrandon> hahaha , sorry i konw it sucks but thats funny
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> I am over it now, and looking for a new one already :p
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> actualy i dunno if my next toy will be a mbp or a telescope with a ccd i can hoot to the pc and control from inside the house
<imbrandon> while its on the roof or some such
<imbrandon> hook*
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> that would be killer
<imbrandon> i've always wanted one of those
<imbrandon> bet it would be cool to do some time laps with it
<imbrandon> tim lapse pictures
<imbrandon> gawd i cant type tonight more than normal
<imbrandon> heh if vnc would send the sound events i could play my itunes , that would rock
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> no shit
<kwwii_> then again, with enough osx machines it works great :-)
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> thats the only two native apps i miss in linux, itunes and PS
<imbrandon> i can run both in wine but its not the same
<imbrandon> plus wine == oss == crappy sound
<imbrandon> wb mdz
<insanekane> hi ... are there any fresh attempts at porting Yast2 to Debian/Kubuntu ?
<imbrandon> insanekane: not any fresh ones, not may debian ppl come from the suse world like those present atm
<imbrandon> i would like to see sax2 personaly , just havent found the time
<imbrandon> to mess with it
<insanekane> sax2 is for X configuration ?
<imbrandon> yea
<kwwii_> dude, yast2, or you crazy?
<kwwii_> s/or/are
<imbrandon> alot better than debconf at xorg stuff
<kwwii_> sax2 rocks
<kwwii_> talk to markus
<insanekane> kwwii_: yast2 ... i am not crazy
<kwwii_> it runs on its own
<imbrandon> markus ?
<kwwii_> the author
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<kwwii_> of sax2
<kwwii_> I know him from working with him for 7 years
<imbrandon> nice yea i will someday soon , i would realy like to see that as an option if not the default in *buntu
<insanekane> kwwii_: you work at suse ?
<imbrandon> insanekane: he did for a long time
<imbrandon> now canonical ;)
<insanekane> heh
<kwwii_> insanekane: currently working on kubuntu artwork, but I did, yes
<insanekane> cool :)
<imbrandon> insanekane: since he probably wont toot his own horn i'll do it for him, he did MOST of the artwork you see related to suse from what 98 on ?
<insanekane> oh cool
<kwwii_> imbrandon: yepp, that is accurate
<imbrandon> ;)
<insanekane> kwwii_: i'm sure you are a great asset for the Kubuntu team :)
<yuriy> kwwii_: what do you use for artwork?
<kwwii_> I hope so
<kwwii_> yuriy: in the meantime, mainly inkscape
<kwwii_> although I do use Adobe Illustrator some times for certain functions (like offsetting a path)
<yuriy> kwii_: trying to make an icon with it right now, not that great at this vector stuff
<yuriy> never learned the pen tool in photoshop :o
<insanekane> kwwii_: i have a question re artwork ... in the mooding engine, during the splash phase, is there some way to not stretch the central portion ?
* imbrandon is still old school and sticks mostly to Photoshop becouse he hasent quite caught onto the svg thing yet, but i want to, just ahvent foudn the time to learn
<kwwii_> yeah, the difference between vector and bitmap is quite hard to get over
<imbrandon> yea
<insanekane> kwwii_: on different machines (e.g., my dad's Toshiba with widescreen), the central portion just gets screwed up :/
<imbrandon> i'm noticing
<kwwii_> with vector graphics, you have to know in advance pretty much exactly what you want to draw :p
<yuriy> kwwii_: i was wondering how you guys get that nice glossy effect
<imbrandon> yuriy: ilusions ;)
<yuriy> i'm playing around with gradients but it doesn't look right at all
<imbrandon> its easy to do in bitmaps atleaste
<kwwii_> yuriy: well, multiple objects which have a white-to-transparent gradient
<kwwii_> but the paths though, so that you have a top highlight and a bottom one
<imbrandon> on from the bottom and one from the top , with diffrent gradients ;)
<kwwii_> erm, but cut the paths though...
<kwwii_> then you can have a nice curve for the top highlight
<kwwii_> the bottom of the top highlight
<yuriy> wow lost already
<imbrandon> hehe kwwii_ you know sometime i would honestly pay you to make a one page howto with screenshots from inkscape on how to make a simple shiny ball, like say the min max close in OSX
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> all the inkscape tuts are nuts , not easy to follow for a PS guy at all
<imbrandon> most assume you konw inkscape already
<imbrandon> every time i try i say fuckit and open PS and just make it bitmap style lol
<nixternal> oooh im telling
<nixternal> imbrandon: all i can do in inkscape are the "Powered by" stickers ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii_> imbrandon: we will probably make something like that, with a video for oxygen eventually
<imbrandon> nice
<nixternal> they asked me to make them shiny, and i told them to do it themselves..i have no clue how to do the funky stuff
<kwwii_> probably at akademy this year
<imbrandon> kwwii_: very cool
<nixternal> hiya kwwii_ ;)
<nixternal> how was your trip to the good ol' midwest
<imbrandon> nixternal: i can make bitmap based graphics shiney ;)
<nixternal> i can do that easily with gimp
<kwwii_> nixternal: too short but nice
<nixternal> i can do the orbs, adn glass buttons now
<kwwii_> I will be flying back to germany in a few days
<nixternal> where are you at now?
<kwwii_> st. louis
<nixternal> ahh, a good 5 hours away from here
<kwwii_> spent time in edgerton and janesville, greys lake and Morris
<imbrandon> heh about 4 from here, we should all drive to stl ;)
<nixternal> yeehaw
<nixternal> you were in greys lake
<kwwii_> nixternal: 5 hours! Not if you drive like a german and avoid the illinois police
<nixternal> arg
<kwwii_> dude, I lived in greys lake
<nixternal> i wish you would have said something...i can get there in 45..plus that would have given me a reason to visit my uncle in round lake
<yuriy> kwwii_: my first attempt at glossiness: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEGuidanceWineSpec/KdeGuidanceWineProgress  (the non-glossy version is further down the page)
<kwwii_> well, I was there for like 4 hours :-)
<nixternal> not long at all
<kwwii_> also in delevan
<nixternal> air and water show this weekend..and i have work i have to do at a local college
<nixternal> doing a benefit..so i miss out on an Ubuntu stand ;(
<kwwii_> hehe, too bad, they are always fun
<imbrandon> yuriy: looks like single gradiants
<nixternal> Ubuntu Chicago is working on getting one setup..but the "police" are being jerks about the electrical situation, and the union guys want to do eveyrthing, and say we couldn't touch or have any computers touched
<yuriy> imbrandon: yeah :-\
<nixternal> they are horrible
<kwwii_> yuriy: play with the gradients
<imbrandon> laptop batteries and celular broadband ;)
<kwwii_> yuriy: and make extra shapes for the highlights
<kwwii_> then it will be easier to make the nice lines you want
<imbrandon> heh hrm , more mt dew time, heheh kwwii_ add a mt dew {can,20oz} icon to oxy
<imbrandon> hehe
<yuriy> kwwii_: i made the icon myself because i like playing around with this stuff, but for the actual thing i can/should have you/the artwork team make one right?  this is for kubuntu of course
<imbrandon> heh i should just learn how to make icons the oxy way and make one myself , ken has enough to do LOL, maybe after akademy
<insanekane> yuriy: if you have problems with pyqt then #kampy
<yuriy> insanekane: none right now, but thanks. i didn't know there was a seperate channel for it, might have helped out earlier
<kwwii_> yuriy: I am sure that we can come up with something for oxygen, sure :-)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I have drank like 20 liters of mt dew since I have been hom
<kwwii_> home
<imbrandon> ugh kwwii_ that dident work as expected .....
<imbrandon> hahaha ;)
<imbrandon> none in DE ?
<kwwii_> nope, I wish that germans would like it
<kwwii_> it is too sweet for them
<imbrandon> ok kwwii_ wth http://pastebin.ca/137209
<kwwii_> I can buy it, but it costs like 2.50 a can
<imbrandon> OUCH
<imbrandon> can you get it on a px near you maybe ?
<insanekane> i hate mt dew :P
<imbrandon> insanekane: you are one of the very few, infact so many MOTU's drink it we was join about making it the offical drink of the MOTU ;)
<imbrandon> last nigth*
<imbrandon> night even
<kwwii_> imbrandon:  it seems that it did not download the dirs, only the files in that dir
<kwwii_> I can not even get on a base
<nixternal> [00:30]  <insanekane> i hate mt dew :P
<nixternal> +1
<insanekane> imbrandon: i'm not an MOTU
<nixternal> Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> hrm maybe drop the -N
<kwwii_> Dr. Pepper is good too
<kwwii_> but it costs just as much
<nixternal> Dr. Pepper is the drink of true redknecks..and kwwii_ is a true redkneck ;)
<kwwii_> at one sub store
<nixternal> kwwii_: you remember white hens?  the 7-11 type stores?
<kwwii_> I even grew up on a fram
<imbrandon> ahh got it working
<nixternal> haha
<kwwii_> yepp
<nixternal> hehe
* imbrandon loves 7-11
<nixternal> they are now owned by 7-11
<kwwii_> of course, it was a horse farm
<kwwii_> not really typical of wisonsin
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/mt_dew.jpg
<nixternal> imbrandon: nothing beats a 2 liter and 7-11 nachos loaded with chili, cheese, and jalapenos
<kwwii_> LOL
<imbrandon> heh when i make a oxy mt dew icon  i'm gonna use it as my gotchi ;)
<imbrandon> ( or convince ken to make it ) hehe
<nixternal> that looks like my water bottle fridge ;)
<nixternal> oh no.no more crazy gotchis please ;)
<kwwii_> in europe the refrigerators are much smaller
<kwwii_> hehe
<imbrandon> heh did you see the craze i started on planet.u.c , everyone copied me and made a nuts-o gotchi
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> even zul
<nixternal> ya, big refrigerators are the reason us americans are fat and lazy
<nixternal> http://www.mensfitness.com/rankings/358?page=2
<nixternal> chicago just so happens to be the fattest city lol
<nixternal> they are listed as the fattest city in the world...thanks to Giorodanos and Eli's
<imbrandon> KC is #9 lol
<kwwii_> hehe
<yuriy> kwwii_: i'll try learning the stuff with paths/gradients/shapes if i have some more free time (i.e. when i get the coding done and there are no obligatory red sox vs. yankees games to watch)
<imbrandon> Nashville ( where i met my wife ) though is on the good list ;)
<yuriy> kwwii_: is there a kubuntu-artwork ml?
<kwwii_> yuriy: sure (and the cardinals are sure to win anyway)
<imbrandon> and the royals sure to loose ;0
<kwwii_> yuriy: use ubuntu-artwork and wiki.ubuntu.org/Artwork/
<imbrandon> the cheifs are lookin good in pre season though
<yuriy> imbrandon: sox got swept by the royals :(
<yuriy> ok good night
<imbrandon> yuriy: thats funny too becouse atm the royals are on the way to 107 losses , worst in the league ;)
<kwwii_> we have a page on the wiki for kubuntu (wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas)
* kwwii_ goes to bed now...see you all tomorrow
<imbrandon> gnight kwwii_ sleep well
<kwwii_> thanks, I hope I will (if my wife doesn't steal the covers)
<kwwii_> night all
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> nixternal: http://smhill.net/mac-icons/thumbs/AMP.jpg bwhahaha
<nixternal> that is some nasty stuff there
<nixternal> Bawls is the best
<serzholino> Hi! Is there any rss feed for latest Kubuntu wiki changes?
<imbrandon> no rss but you can subscribe to a page
<imbrandon> when you are loged in there is a subscribe button at the top
<imbrandon> top left
<nixternal> i can subscribe you to every wiki page there is if you like ;)
<serzholino> :) and every new page?
<allee> oh, oh https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu is now paritally in Russian(???).   Congrats to Zorg6 :(
<Riddell> cool
<serzholino> allee: why ":("
<allee> Zorg6 has no home page :(
* Riddell reverts
<allee> serzholino: Well, ':(' because if the english homepage is translated to a language I don't understands I prefer chinese. glyphs look more interesting ;)
<serzholino> oh, it is in russian for all visitors?
<serzholino> i understuud
<lnxkde> Riddell, you up?
<Riddell> hi lnxkde 
<lnxkde> hi :)
<lnxkde> everything ok?
<lnxkde> I was just wondering how could I create a Kubuntu Live CD or DVD of dapper of my installation. 
<lnxkde> Riddell, any script or ir is a big complicated process?
<Riddell> you'd need to do dpkg --get-selections
<Riddell> then re-make the CD with dpkg --set-selections
<lnxkde> and It will create a iso or something?
<Riddell> if you tell it to
<lnxkde> any how too?
<lnxkde> or when I make dpkg --set-selections it will ask me if I want too?
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<Riddell> http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<lnxkde> ok
<lnxkde> Thankx
<lnxkde> I want to make my own live cd with mp3, divx / and all the media capbilities that I use on avery day use
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> also with a nice set of dev tools
<lnxkde> lol I think It will be a DVD
<lnxkde> Riddell If I have luck and make a nice one I will make a torrent for you to test ti :p
<sebas> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi sebas 
<sebas> hi Riddell 
<sebas> -> query
<lnxkde> I am downloading a nice torrent from my Vlos/Gentoo partition I am really impatient I want to go to my kubuntu partition but still 7 minutes to go :(
<sebas> Use chroot :-)
* lnxkde using kubuntu x86 and Gentoo x86_64
<lnxkde> sabas I need to use chroot again from the kubuntu partition in order to do what I want 
<lnxkde> sabas and still I like to see my Kubuntu KDE desktop ( I have my Gentoo KDE a little massy ) my Kubuntu KDE desktop is polished as hell :D
<abattoir> Riddell: hi :)
<Riddell> abattoir!
<abattoir> Riddell: i think oem-config doesnt work with current edgy... the timezone loop does not return data to the UI
<Riddell> abattoir: hmm, fooey, that makes testing harder
<abattoir> Riddell: and i believe Kamion is on vacation
<Riddell> yes, he is
<abattoir> Riddell: could you please see if it works for you?
<abattoir> Riddell: i tried it in a chroot, just to be sure, and i still get the same errors
<Riddell> abattoir: where do I get it from again?
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, please give me a sec, i'll make the packages again...
<abattoir> Riddell: but since the gtk UI also doesnt work, the old package should also give the same error, if you still have it installed 
<Riddell> I don't
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, just a sec.
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/oem-config/ has the old packages
<Riddell> hmm yes, now I have to remember how I got them working
<abattoir> Riddell: aah, you had to install the old locale-chooser-data deb, and then run it.... wasnt it a pain? :P
<Riddell> that was it
<abattoir> Riddell: but iirc, the last time i spoke to you, i didnt have the latest edgy(didnt upgrade due to the fear of things breaking)... and after upgrading, it did break :(
<abattoir> Riddell: the deb is still in http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/
<Riddell> abattoir: well I can get the gtk frontend working up to the keyboard page
<Riddell> abattoir: got new packages of the kde frontend?
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/kde-ui/ you'd need to replace these two files at /usr/lib/oem-config/oem_config/frontend
<seaLne> whats the proper name for the kmenu?
<Riddell> seaLne: k-menu :)
<seaLne> :)
<abattoir> Riddell: do you get an error about 'iterator' not being defined?
<abattoir> ....w/ the gtk ui
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, and w/ the kde-ui ?
<abattoir> you see the stepname being printed again and again?
<abattoir> step_timezone
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<Riddell> /usr/lib/oem-config/timezone/tzsetup-wrapper: 6: tzsetup: not found
<abattoir> Riddell: aah, ok, i got that too
<abattoir> Riddell: i then put the abs. path for tzsetup in tzsetup-wrapper and it worked fine
<abattoir> i mean, that error didnt come, but nothing happened
<Riddell> where is tzsetup-wrapper?
<abattoir>  /usr/lib/oem-config/timezone :P
<abattoir> tzsetup is in the same folder too
<Riddell> I still get an endless loop on the timezone stage
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, that's what i meant
<abattoir> Riddell: i think in that step, the backend doesn't send data to the frontend
<Riddell> I can fix the gtk frontend if I change "iterator" to "keyboard"
<Riddell> and it successfully goes onto the timezone page
<abattoir> Riddell: and data is loaded into the combobox?
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> Riddell: you changed iterator to keyboard in line 300 ?
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> Riddell: 'value = unicode(model.get_value(keyboard, 0))' ?
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> Riddell: that changes to the tz step, then immediately to the last step, and then crashes for me
<abattoir> Riddell: and do you get the 'sed: can't read /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory' error?
<Riddell> I do
<abattoir> ok...
<abattoir> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20967 is what i get... as i said, i see the busy cursor, the steps change automatically, and the window closes
<Riddell> abattoir: I also get /usr/lib/oem-config/keyboard/kbd-chooser-wrapper: 22: install-keymap: not found
* Hobbsee waves to everyone
<abattoir> Riddell: in the gtk-ui?
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir 
<abattoir> Riddell: it comes w/ console-common ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you call me?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or did you hand out my number to anyone else?
<Hobbsee> and there is a mysterious, no-numbered missed call from earlier.  hmmm.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hi, did you get those changelogs?
<abattoir> Tm_T: hi :)
<Tm_T> I lost electricity and net connection yesterday
<Tm_T> hi abattoir 
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ahhh...nope
* Hobbsee doestn ahve them at all
<Tm_T> ok, I'll see what I can do
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: apachelogger's pretty poor at responding to email, in my experience.  much better to use irc
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Tm_T> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, at least *my* email.  i dont know about anyone else's email
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: anyway: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kopete-devel&m=115589116020569&w=2
<Tm_T> if that's what you were looking for
<Tonio_> hey
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fine ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is katapult working for you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: define "working".  yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't understand why it fails here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tried removing config files?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let me check
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: looks good.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no config files here in my profile
<Tonio_> alt + space simply doesn"t produce anything
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: would alt+space be assigned to something else, by any chance?  would katapult be running?
<Hobbsee> ie, try running it thru console maybe, and just check that way
* Hobbsee wonders if the firing key has somehow changed on yoru system
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is the third time I migrate to edgy and it fails
<Tonio_> it was working nicelly on dapper so I don't think this is due to another app
<Tonio_> or maybe the problem is with my keyboard
<Tonio_> alt+space doesn't work
<Tonio_> let me test
<Tonio_> okay the issue is with the keyboard
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: weird.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> right
<goldenear> Tonio_: hey you're back !!! :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: did you patch something in kde 3.5.4 (in dapper) ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: grumble.  that change is driving me nuts :P
<Tonio_> hey goldenear
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I must say I don't understand the reason of this issue
<Riddell> Hobbsee: didn't call you, didn't give out your number
<goldenear> I have the change you told me about the konq tab closing button
<Tonio_> key combinasion are failing and also specific letters
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I sent the UVF exception request
<Tonio_> ^e
<Tonio_> that doesn't work also
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> goldenear: it looks like it has been removed since it doesn't work here on edgy
<goldenear> Tonio_: please re-enable the timing before the close button is active... I'm nuts about closing my tab by mistake !!!
<Tonio_> lots of people don't like so better removing anyway
<Tonio_> goldenear: all of that will be removed anyway
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's what i thought.  and i couldnt imagine you giving out my number.  it just sounds a lot like your calls sometimes do.  i have no idea who else it could be
<Tonio_> goldenear: do you have edgy ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: UVF request for which?  kopete?
<goldenear> not yet
<Tonio_> I have a few issues with french keyboard
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<goldenear> I'm working on oskar atm so I need something stable :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that.  i just keep finding that i accidently hit close when trying to select a tab.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes I know ;)
<goldenear> Tonio_: I like the close button on the konq tab, but with the timer :)
<Tonio_> I will probably remove this today
<Tonio_> goldenear: most people don't like....
<goldenear> Tonio_: then add an options in the prfrences...
<goldenear> I like it now I used to use it :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: not easy to do since for example in kopete it has to be patched in the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at guidance power manager
<Tonio_> very nice job !
<Riddell> abattoir: dunno, something funny is going on in process_line
<Riddell> in debconffilter
<Riddell> so not sure what's going on there
<Riddell> abattoir: we probably need to wait for kamion to come back
<Riddell> abattoir: do you have a bzr archive?
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<abattoir> Riddell: from what i could figure, timezone.prepare was called, after that nothing happens
<abattoir> Riddell: bzr archive for kde-ui ?
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> Riddell: no
<Riddell> abattoir: then make one! :)
<abattoir> Riddell: only for the three files or should i have one for oem-config(w/ the kde-ui) as a whole?
<Riddell> abattoir: branch kamion's
<Riddell> abattoir: then add your files and changes to debian/ dir
<Riddell> abattoir: then bzr push it to muse
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, will do, thanks :)
<Tonio_> apt-file is broken.... I'm looking
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there's a bug report on it not being installable.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: libapt-pkg-perl is broken in fact
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup
<Hobbsee> yay.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm looking at this
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/56809 if it helps
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56809 in apt-file "apt-file is not installable on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks, I will try to get this fixed but I need to create a pbuilder chroot first :) newly installed system here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh...
* Hobbsee copies her base tarballs in her backups, anyway.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.50 has been removed
<Tonio_> no sources are available
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, so anything that depends on it needs a rebuild.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: rebuilding should suffice
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: same thing happened with adept, debtags, etc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm just testing and reuploading if it is okay
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh yeah, that's right, you've got the core upload rights too now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is okay, I'm reuploading and closing the bug
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/56809
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56809 in apt-file "apt-file is not installable on edgy" [Untriaged,Fix released]  
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :)
<Tonio_> I have a few polishing to perform on kde
<Tonio_> let's go
<Tonio_> this keyboard issue drives me nuts since nobody on kubuntu-fr uses edgy
<Tonio_> nobody can confirm
<abattoir> can anyone else access http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/ ?
<Hobbsee> hi apachelogger 
<Riddell> apachelogger: not just now
<apachelogger> Riddell: ?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: ahoy
<mornfall> i think that was a mis-tab
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, we merged a bug from debian
<Riddell> apachelogger: people.u.c seems down
<mornfall> --> walk, home... laters :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: what on earth did you do to get a weird tarball for kopete?
<abattoir> Riddell: it was me who asked... thanks :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: executed wrong script ^^
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ahhh...
<apachelogger> unpack->rename->retar->gzip
<apachelogger> instead if unbzip2 -> gzip -> rename
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: that'd do it.
* apachelogger should think about better naming of his scripts ^^
* Hobbsee had to apply that by hand.
<Riddell> doh, sorry, apachelogger, abattoir :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: khc_docbookdig.pl.in says ---my $findpath = "$kdekdehtmldir/$lang/";--- though the actual variable name is kdehtmldir
<apachelogger> http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2006/07/msg00135.html
<apachelogger> btw, I think there is a lot of need for a proper solution for building the search index
<apachelogger> htdig depends on quite some packages usually only needed for servers
<apachelogger> so it kinda sux to have htdig including it's deps installed, just to get a searchindex
<Riddell> I would agree
<apachelogger> and IMHO a searchindex is really important for the average user :|
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta do some shopping
<apachelogger> later
<Tonio_> Riddell: cursor theme doesn't work on edgy, I just fixed kds and I will upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<trappist> I've got a bug that's kicking my butt (#56745) where kmail won't do ntlm auth on imap on amd64, and I was hoping somebody could tell me how to get more info to track down the cause
<Tonio_> trappist: ntlm sucks
<trappist> it doesn't crash, it just says the protocol died unexpectedly
<Tonio_> trappist: imap on exchange doesn use ntlm
<trappist> Tonio_: no argument there.  but I need it, and I'm motivated to spend time tracking it down
<Tonio_> it does native imap auth
<Tonio_> trappist: did you activate imap auth on your active directory account ?
<trappist> Tonio_: it does here.  it worked just fine on two separate machines before going amd64
<Tonio_> it is not by default
<Tonio_> trappist: ah ok.... I never used an amd64 with exchange so I might not be able to help
<trappist> Tonio_: I don't run the exchange box, thank god, but... what does kmail call imap auth?
<trappist> login? plain?
<Tonio_> trappist: login and password
<Tonio_> you should autodetect what the server can do in kmail
<trappist> yeah, that fails
<Tonio_> there are several kind of encryption in imap
<trappist> failed on 32bit too
<Tonio_> hum, that's weird....
<Tonio_> is your imap port open on the exchange box ?
<Tonio_> I use kmail with imap and no issues
<trappist> and I hate shotgunning it, because if I pick something unsupported I get an infinite loop where it asks for auth info, then tells me it's not supported, and I have to kill the app to get out of it
<Tonio_> trappist: don't get me wrong, what is your imap server ?
<Tonio_> exchange, lotus notes ?
<trappist> Tonio_: works fine with courier at home, but this is exchange
<Tonio_> 2003 or 2005 rc ?
<trappist> 2003
<Tonio_> I suspect ms not to respect the standard, but I already used kmail with 2003 with no issues...
<Tonio_> is the port 143 accessible on the machine ? (telnet bla.exchange 143)
<trappist> me to... on 32bit
<trappist> yes
<trappist> I've tried with and without ssl
<Tonio_> weird.......
<Tonio_> if it works wirh 32 bits, I'm affraid I can't help you
<trappist> as I said, 2 different machines had no problem until I went 64bit
<trappist> well
<Tonio_> I don't have a 64 bits machine to make tests
<trappist> I wasn't so much looking for a fix (though that would be awesome) as some tips on how I might get more info on what's going wrong
<Tonio_> trappist: ever searched kde bts ?
<trappist> meanwhile, I've got the exchange guy here who's going to look into enabling other auth mechanisms, which would be a great workaround
<trappist> bts?
<trappist> bug tracking system?
<Hobbsee> i would expect so
<trappist> yeah, it's kinda cumbersome.  haven't checked it for this one yet.
<trappist> I googled to no avail.
<Tonio_> trappist: well if they only activate ntlm, I suspect it will never work
<Hobbsee> oh yes, that's what i was going to do.  look for bugs that are fixed in kde about kubuntu packages, but are not in kubuntu
<trappist> I assume kmail uses libkntlm from kdelibs, not libntlm from the sasl2 libs?
<trappist> btw, I got a manageable number of hits on bugs.kde.org searching for 'ntlm', but none of them represents my specific problem.  I'll submit a new bug.
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<trappist> there's a libkntlm.so in ia32-libs-kde - any way to get kmail to use that and see if I have better luck?
<trappist> guess I could just symlink, hih
<trappist> *huh
<trappist> ok that didn't help
<insanekane> hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee waves to insanekane 
* insanekane waves back
* Hobbsee looks for somewhere to fall asleep
<insanekane> Hobbsee: didnt you just wake up ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: not that i know about.  it's currently 2am.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: hmm ok ... didn't see you in earlier so i figured you were sleeping
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i snuck in a bit after work...
<Hobbsee> maybe 3 hours ago?
<insanekane> ah ok no wonder
* Hobbsee managed to get extended twice tonight, for work
<insanekane> you work as a programmer ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: no, i work at a supermarket
* Hobbsee notes that they dont understand the concept of "not available"
<insanekane> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> no, i can not come into work, no matter how badly you need someone, while i'm at uni classes
<Hobbsee> and if you keep rostering people on when they say they cannot work, then you should expect them to cancel on you
<Hobbsee> you cant use the excuse of "i have no staff to fill this shift" to ignore an N/A.
<Hobbsee> idiots.
<insanekane> hehe
<insanekane> Hobbsee: almost same for me too
<Hobbsee> still, the boss comes back on tuesday, so i can have the fun of dealing with her, and that shift while i'm n/a'd, with her over the phone.  or in person.
<Hobbsee> insanekane: :(
<insanekane> Hobbsee: i work at an NGO ... and the NGO's "office" is my home as well
<Hobbsee> insanekane: ahhh...yes...the whole "i work at home, so cant get away" syndrome.
<insanekane> yes ... only thing is, usually, the daytime, i have to go around and meet some nuts
<insanekane> so, i get to work all night ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<insanekane> Hobbsee: good thing is, I'm working on a Kubuntu-derivative. so the work is often "interesting"
<Hobbsee> insanekane: nice :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee: yeah, but I get no money for it :/
<Hobbsee> true that
<serzholino> insanekane: what is this devivative intended for?
<insanekane> serzholino: well, our NGO is for Malayalam language research ... so this is a Malayalam distro (but, there are no translations in our distro ... i.e., no l10n stuff)
<insanekane> serzholino: it is intended for our own research in computational and general linguistics
<serzholino> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: uvf exception request needed for a main package ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, what's the package?
<Hobbsee> night all
<Tonio_> I would like to finally upload kio-locate since upstream didn't find any solution
<Tonio_> so I will upload with my working patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: what was the problem again?
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee hands Riddell a bigger brain
* Riddell sends Hobbsee to bed
* Hobbsee falls asleep on Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: error during the build with scons
<Tonio_> I found a trick to make it work
<Hobbsee> guess i should go to bed.  it being 2.30 am, and all...
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, do it
<Tonio_> upstream is still looking for a solution for the next version, but that will not be there for edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will do toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I just uploaded a kdebase package to remove printer from the kmenu/configuration
<Tonio_> we don't want it
<Tonio_> and toonight I will patch kicker for size set to 48
<Riddell> thanks
<trappist> anybody know if kde supports _MOTIF_WM_INFO
<trappist> (it apparently doesn't)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is klaptopdaemon supposed to go away before edgy is out ?
<alleeEdgy32> hi Lure
<Lure> hi allee
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: when I logout/login to day laptop keys were not defined, yesterday they were.  Seem like kded service load is not determined.  Sometimes kmilo wins, sometimes whatever loads the keyboard.
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: I think we need to move xmodmap code from kmilo into X startup + regioanl settings
<Lure> so it would be set on startup/login and after any change of keyboard layouts (apply) from GUI
<Lure> that is quick solution, but I may still try to solve it with hal events (but would not count on that as Sep 7 is near)
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: k understandable
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: you have Dell? can you add info to LukaRenko/Keycodes wiki?
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: Yeap. Mostly Dells.
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: mostly HP's here (at my work)
<Lure> ;-)
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: you know if there's any infrastructure that configure media keys of Desktops?  Hotkey-setup only considers maschine vendor and model. That works fine with a Laptop where keyboard is fixed, but not with a Desktop were one can plug any keyboard
<Riddell> Tonio_: klaptopdaemon is dad
<Riddell> dead
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: there is X keyboard models (submit bug to freedesktop.org bugzilla, but slow to get in) or KeyTouch
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: but impossible to auto-detect and/or have out-of-box experience
<Lure> Tonio_: hi - you are back?
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: yeah, submited already some xkb fixes to f.d.o.  But this will not help is ubuntu continues the way to (re)map raw keycodes to 'Standard' keycode/Symbol
<alleeEdgy32> then xkb setting way even be broken to remapped raw keycodes
<alleeEdgy32> Is there any plan in HWDB to collect keycodes info of multimedia keys?
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: your wikipage is about laptops.  Edgy is only running on a desktop (dell optiplex gv620) with Dell Multimedia USB keyboard info too?
<alleeEdgy32> or are just keycodes from dapper also useful?
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: laptops only. but you can collect info on dapper laptop too
<alleeEdgy32> k
<Lure> dapper already remaps keycodes appropriatey (same as edgy)
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: not here (well I use US,DE keymaps all the time there, so never noticed it ;)
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: it does not remap to "standard" keycodes?
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/bzr/mainline/
<Riddell> rocking
<abattoir> Riddell: oops... somehow another mainline slipped in... i'll remove that :P
<alleeEdgy32> Lure:  Well, I've the same  USB keyboard connected to my Dell laptop (dapper) and Dell desktop (edgy).  On dapper I get the same keycodes, but not the keysyms.
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: 2 keyboard, same model that is
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: that is ok, ubuntu just takes care of keycode
<Lure> do keycodes match?
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: the few I tried: yes.  wait ...
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: interesting - your laptop reports keycode for brigness up, but not for down!?
<alleeEdgy32> Well, yes and not: I've set keyboard model to 'laptop/notebook Dell Insprion 6xxx/8xxx'.  There's the Laptop keys are defined via xkb defs.  (not sure if it's hacked by me or already the f.d.o version)
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: yes, confused be too!  And even kmilo pops up OSD display for both
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: that may be kmilo dell module (which is supposed to be dropped for edgy)
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: the latop keys that are defined via xkb keyboard model, show in xev an interesting additonal line:
<allee> Lure: here's one:
<allee>     state 0x0, keycode 164 (keysym 0x1008ff15, XF86AudioStop), same_screen YES,
<allee>     XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 130
<Lure> allee: never saw this - this is really interesting
<alleeEdgy32> But this madness is due to my non default  xdk setup + mixing ubuntu keymapping I assume
<Lure> I thought that keyboard model only adds keysyms to keycodes, but it may be more than this
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: yes.  Noticed it for the first time right now too.
<Lure> alleeEdgy32: no sleep/hibernate key on you laptop?
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: with a model setting you can define everything. See /etc/X11/xdb/base
<alleeEdgy32> sorry /etc/X11/xkb/rules/base
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: in the insprion case it add from symbols/inet  the 'inspiron' keyboard extention with defines the keycode -> XF<whatever> mapping
* alleeEdgy32 was never happy really 
<alleeEdgy32> with the remapping hotkey stuff :(
* alleeEdgy32 curses at the return key
<alleeEdgy32> Lure: about sleep/hibernate.  I have then but I played with in breezy the settings: result does not work reliable here.  college with fresh dapper says: works for me.  So I did not dare to
<alleeEdgy32> test 
* Lure_ is back - guidance-power-manager has no warning on low battery - just shutdown
<Lure_> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> bah, it should do
<Lure> Riddell: maybe it was not g-p-m that shutdown my system? not sure what else could be...
<alleeEdgy32> have to leave.  Bye
<Lure> allee: bye
<allee> bye
<Tonio_> hey Lure !
<Riddell> Tonio_: "Changed konqueror's default icon size to default"  why?
<Lure> hi Tonio_ - seen that you already fixed one of my issues (System menu) ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: because we discussed this a few weeks ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: the plan for edgy was to unify the icon size between konqueror and the desktop
<Tonio_> when setting to default, konqueror will use the size defined for the desktop
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you agree this approach ? this is on my todo list for a very long time (before dapper is out)
<Riddell> 48 is pretty small for konqueror, I find 64 much more comfortable
<Tonio_> hum, I must say I like 48
<Tonio_> anyone has an opinion ?
<Tonio_> lure maybe ?
<Tonio_> goldenear ?
<goldenear> oui ?
<Tonio_> what icon size in konqueror do you use ?
<goldenear> I don't know
<goldenear> 64x64 I think
<Tonio_> what setting do you use ?
<goldenear> depends what I display
<Tonio_> default, big, very big ?
<Tonio_> okay
<goldenear> CRTL+mouse wheel is my settings :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I agree 64 is nice for images
<Tonio_> Riddell: but when you play with a big number of files, it is pretty nice to have smaller ones :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's vote the size in a meeting maybe, as we did for most major settings ?
<goldenear> Tonio_: I said you, when you have many files CRTL+mouse wheel is nice :)
<goldenear> 64x64 is a nice default value IMHO
<Tonio_> goldenear: with small resolutions it is pretty big I think...
<Tonio_> but the best is to let people decide what they want in a meeting :)
<Tonio_> the voted opinion is generally the best when you look at it a few weeks after :)
<goldenear> KDE is not well suited for small resolution anyway...
<goldenear> Tonio_: 48 is a good compromise imho
<Tonio_> goldenear: this is the point, KDE is not very nice with low resolutions, so I wouldn't like to confirm this is the settings*
<Tonio_> goldenear: btw, I added the question to the agenda, that's the best to do
<goldenear> :)
<pygi> who wanna use k3b without cdrecord? :)
<fritsch> cdrtools already got removed from debian?
<pygi> fritsch, I don't know, and don't care :)
<pygi> running K3B on libburn backs
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the fonts, not only antialiasing is broken, since even when it works, they look like fuzzy...
<Tonio_> it is hard to see but when you migrate from dapper to edgy, the difference is sensible
<Tonio_> Riddell: lipstik style has a little bug with transparency regarding to kicker's separators, and a new upstream version is out, may I ask for uvf exception ?
<Lure> Riddell: I am thinking of fixing 27839 as proposed + call xmodmap xmodmap.ubuntu (moved from kmilo) + patch kxkb to run xmodmap again after layout change (setxkbmap) - is this ok with you?
<Tonio_> oups, nope, we have the latest one.... shit !
<Lure> Tonio_: it is not aliasing, it is due to use of Light instead of Regular
<Lure> Tonio_: but switcing to Regular does not work...
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ? is that a kubuntu only issue ?
<Tonio_> or is there the same issue on gnome ?
<Lure> Tonio_: it is Edgy issue - kde 3.5.4 on dapper does not have this problem
<Lure> not sure abut gnome
<Tonio_> Lure: okay thanks for the info
<Lure> (maybe Deja Vu fonts were changed to include Light which was not the case in Dapper?)
<Tm_T_> whooo
<D4rkly> im now using new kde and k7 kernel :) but my drives dont appear in system:/media ?
<Tm_T> jumpy :)
<pygi> rraphink_, poke
<D4rkly> im running dapper 3.5.4 and k7 kernel but now i cant see my additional drives in system:/media
<Tonio_> grmpf.......... I don't understand why the kicker size patch doesn't work
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> ^^
<Mez> apachelogger: what you after him for ?
<apachelogger> opinion about taglib upgrade in case amarok 1.4.3 requires it
<apachelogger> having hard discussion whether we should "force" distros to provide a upgraded taglib
<Mez> ah fair enough
<Mez> nothing I can help with then
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ?
<D4rkly> how can i get my drives to appear in system:/media again. they disappeared after upgrading to dapper 3.5.4 and k7 kernel ??? plz help
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I have to patch kicker to get "normal" size to 48 instead of 46
<Tonio_> the patch is done, but doesn't work, so I assume I'm missing something....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hmm, interesting
<Tonio_> Tm_T: wanna see the patch ?
<Tm_T> yes please
<Tonio_> just wait for pastebin to work :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: do you know a working pasting website ?
<Tonio_> pastebin is dead actually
<Tm_T> pastebin.ca or, what was that ubuntu-nl.org/past or something
<D4rkly> how can i chown a folder or give the user permission to open a folder ?
<Tm_T> D4rkly: you really should ask user support questions in user channels, like #kubuntu
<Tonio_> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21024
<Tonio_> here is the patch
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tonio_> I looked at all the sources and I don't see another place that defines the size....
<Tonio_> I don't understand why it fails
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Tonio_: what you used as keyword in your searches?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: kicker + size
<Tonio_> Tm_T: 46 + kicker, 46 + size, Size + kicker
<Tonio_> etc......
<Tonio_> all kind of combinason
<Tonio_> it looks like the patch is incomplete
<Tonio_> but I recently greped this :
<Tonio_> grep -d recurse 46 ./kdebase
<Tonio_> I looked at ALL the output and didn't see anything
<Tonio_> nothing in kdelibs neither
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> glad I have kicker size of 80 ;)
<Tm_T> 82 
<seaLne> how does that compare to "tiny"?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: note that I can set the size to "personnalized" and set the value to 48 in kds
<Tonio_> but the point is more to patch kicker "normal" size instead
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> seaLne: well, it's much wider here compared to tiny =)
<Tonio_> and normal is set to "46", but although I can see where in the source, nothing changes when patched
<Tonio_> I'm completly lost I must admit
<seaLne> i'm useless at guessing heights
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> seaLne: well, "tiny" I think is 16
<Tm_T> no, 24
<seaLne> wow and you have 80?!
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<seaLne> what resolution are you running at?
<Tm_T> 1400x1050
<Tm_T> should fix my iconset
<seaLne> your screenshot doesn't show a kicker?
<Tm_T> seaLne: in right top corner
<seaLne> ah
<Tm_T> seaLne: don't say that doesn't look like KDE! ;-P
<seaLne> "andre" really needs to edit his image :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> yeah, that's andre duffeck (?)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: do you have an idea concerning the patch ?
<Tonio_> I may ask to tomas when available
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I think it uses some "global" variable, something like KIconSize 
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I agree but I'd like to know where it is defined :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: well KIconSize is kdelibs stuff
<Tm_T> iirc
<Tm_T> aah, KIcon::SizeLarge or something
<Tm_T> hmm, sizelarge is 48
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the value we are searching is 46, not 48
<Tonio_> here is the problem :)
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm, no, can't find it
<Tm_T> and I have to go to sleep I think, so good night folks ->
<Tonio_> night Tm_T
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<raphink> pong
<Tonio_> dis moi j'ai un patch a faire pour kicker et je capte pas pourquoi ca marche pas
<Tonio_> ca me rend dingue
<Tonio_> tu peux me dire ce que tu en penses ?
<raphink> hmm dis toujours
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21024
<Tonio_> voila le patch
<Tonio_> le principe c'est de patcher kicker pour que la taille "normale" soit a 48 et pas 46
<Tonio_> pour avoir le systray sur deux lignes par defaut
<Tonio_> il me semble avoir tout mis et je capte pas pourquoi ca n'a aucun effet
<Tonio_> meme avec un profil vierge
<raphink> a priori a parait bon Tonio_
<raphink> meme si je n'ai pas tout le code pour voir a
<Tonio_> bah c bien le probleme
<Tonio_> c'est justement que tout a l'air bon et que j'ai pass des heures a chercher dans tout le code pour que ca marche
<Tonio_> et ca ne marche pas........
<Tonio_> ca commence a me prendre la tete
<Tonio_> je pense a envoyer un mail au dev de kicker eventuellement parceque la je vois pas quoi faire d'autre
<raphink> ok
<raphink> a parait bien aussi :)
<raphink> bon moi je suis parti pour gnrer 72x4 fichiers svg
<raphink> soit 288 selon katapult
<raphink> on va commencer par les 72 premiers et on verra aprs
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> raphink: sachant que katapult marche pas sur ma machine sans que je sache pourquoi.......... je pourrais pas t'en dire grand chose
<raphink> :s
<raphink> pfiew a va tre marrant mon truc
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-19
<Riddell> KDE 4 released http://dot.kde.org/1155935483/
<imbrandon> !!!!!!!!!!!!!???!?!??!!!
<imbrandon> ohhhhhhh /me go's to compile for edgy
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<imbrandon> Riddell: are you gonna make packages for kubuntu.org for edgy ? or are we gonna try to get it in edgy universe ? or neither and i can put them on imbrandon.com ;)
<yuriy> Riddell: cool. how is this different from checking out svn trunk?
<Riddell> yuriy: it's known to compile
<yuriy> i guess that's a good thing :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'll give it a shot, not sure the best way to do it, might just have them installed to /opt or something
<imbrandon> yea or maybe hrm , yea 
<imbrandon> compiling you can do it in ~/.kde4 but a package 
<imbrandon> hehe
* imbrandon go's to blog about it ......
<imbrandon> Riddell: btw cmake got synced the other day so it should not need to be compiled
<imbrandon> ( to the version kde4 requires )
<yuriy> can qt4 and cmake be installed from repos?
<imbrandon> cmake can, qt4 not sure
<imbrandon> yuriy assuming you mean edgy
<yuriy> imbrandon: yup, edgy
<imbrandon> yea cmake can for sure i know i synced that yesterday
<imbrandon> qt4 not sure ask Riddell heh
<Riddell> yuriy: qt4-x11-kdecopy
<Riddell> but it's missing the dbus tools
<Riddell> cool, kde4libs compiling away
<Riddell> output almost as nice as unsermake
<Riddell> at 2%
* Riddell goes to bed
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> hehe gnight Riddell
<yuriy> night Riddell
<yuriy> someone else maybe: i don't see a qt4-x11-kdecopy package
<imbrandon> its there ( sources ) 
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ apt-cache madison qt4-x11-kdecopy
<imbrandon> qt4-x11-kdecopy | 4.2.0~svn20060706-0ubuntu2 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/universe Sources
<imbrandon> qt4-x11-kdecopy | 4.2.0~svn20060706-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$
<yuriy> imbrandon: ah right source
<yuriy> imbrandon: since qt installs itself in its source tree, should make install not be run with sudo?
<imbrandon> yuriy tbh i dont know 
<imbrandon> i havent messed with trying to complie 4 yet
<bddebian> Hello
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I told a friend of mine last night about Dh and the stuff you mentioned who is with 1and1.  Come to find out his account expired in 4 days so he made the switch last night to DH and loves it
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: He also got someone in #Dreamhost to give him a $96 coupon code so he got the level 1 package, for a year, for $23
<raphink> yeah :D :D
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> How's life in Aussie land
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: kinda cold.  and i have to go to work again soon :(
<Hawkwind> I wish I could say it was kind of cold.  It's 99F here with 89% humidity.  To top it off, it's 9pm at night :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 99F hey?  wonder what that is in C.
<Hawkwind> <-(  flootbnj  )->   99 Fahrenheit is 37.2222 Celsius.
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hobbsee> nice and warm!
<Hobbsee> a bit hot though :P
<Hawkwind> Just a bit
<Hobbsee> work time
<lnxkde> I am creating a Kubuntu Live CD with my peronal apps and all my nice things
<lnxkde> so I ask, I can do a apt-get clean I will not need the .debs for installing with ubiquity later on right?
<lnxkde> ubiquity just copy the files it does not use the debs
<lnxkde> right?
<freeflying> lnxkde: ubiquty just for install
<lnxkde> I made a 747mb iso :(
<lnxkde> I need a 750mb cd-r
<lnxkde> ^#%#^ I wonder were I can get one near by
<freeflying> lnxkde: use k3b with super burn
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> you know
<lnxkde> I make a nice livecd
<imbrandon> s/super burn/over burn/g
<imbrandon> ;)
<lnxkde> with skype/allmost all media codecs enabled, java-sun, k9copy, amarok-xine and kaffeine-xine, libdvdcss
<imbrandon> lnxkde: so howed it turn out? what guidde did you follow? i ended up making some live dvd's but could never get the install right
<lnxkde> it is avery nice media live Kubuntu disk :D
<lnxkde> I havent tried to install yet
<imbrandon> nice yea thats what i did 
<lnxkde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<imbrandon> onyl dvd cuz i installed alot more than the cd would hold, also removed openoffice and put koffice etc
<lnxkde> I followed that
<lnxkde> I also did that
<lnxkde> I removed openoffice
<lnxkde> but I just installed kpresentr kword, kspread and kchart
<freeflying> imbrandon: guy from ubuntu-tw has a perl scripts for generate livecd, do you need it?  :)
<imbrandon> freeflying: sure
<imbrandon> i would love it
<lnxkde> I want it too 
<lnxkde> %#$^ no cd-rs here...
<lnxkde> I will have to burn it to a DVD
<imbrandon> [01:23]  [DCC]  DCC download of file "/home/brandon/dccrecv/build-livecd-current.tar.gz" failed. reason: Connection failure: timed operation timed out
<imbrandon> dcc hates me
<lnxkde> my fifo buffer is acting strange as hell...
<lnxkde> and writing at a slow 3.90x speed
<lnxkde> :(
<freeflying> imbrandon: lnxkde , just a moment, i'll put it on website
<imbrandon> cool thanks
<lnxkde> thankx freeflying 
<freeflying> imbrandon: lnxkde  http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/pud/
* lnxkde very impatient with his livecd !! and is going to reeboot to see it in action
<lnxkde> I dont know if I must do a install....
<imbrandon> cool grabing now, is there a useage file or readme ?
<imbrandon> lnxkde: use qemu
<imbrandon> to test
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> s/qemu/vmware
<lnxkde> in qemu it loaded p nice
<lnxkde> but is too slow to test mp3s and things
<freeflying> imbrandon: ya
<imbrandon> freeflying: cool
<lnxkde> brb
<freeflying> imbrandon: sorry, they haven't ship with a Readme, but it seems very easy to use it
<imbrandon> cool , does it need an iso to start with or....
<freeflying> imbrandon: no
<freeflying> imbrandon: it just from scratch :)
<freeflying> with debootstrap
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> so i just run it in a dir i want and install the stuff i want 
<imbrandon> etc etc etc
<imbrandon> so i could build a sid cd or edgy 
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> even an alternate and stuff too ? nice
<freeflying> imbrandon: you just need write down what you wanna install in install.txt,and then pud will do all things for you 
<freeflying> imbrandon: and you can use grub to boot your livecd  :)
<imbrandon> sweet, does it make it installable to the hdd too ?
<imbrandon> with ubiguity ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: with ubiquty, sure can you  :)
<ubuntu> :)
<imbrandon> nice
<lnxkde> KDE 3.5.4/Amarok 1.4.1 /and all the nice things working nice as in my installation :D
<imbrandon> ;)
<lnxkde> I am feeling this will to install it on my system.... but the thing is that my system is so perfectly installed :p
<imbrandon> heh thats why i said test it in vmware to install ;)
<imbrandon> so you dont mess it up
<lnxkde> yep
<lnxkde> It will be nice if this works
<lnxkde> to publish it :D
<lnxkde> as lnxkde supermedia Non-OSs Kubuntu 6.06.1m
<imbrandon> heh
<crimsun> ...as what?
<lnxkde> imbrandon:  freeflying what do you think to have this on a server and let people use it? then I will get a nice sue from the libcss guys and from java, and some other things lol
<lnxkde> na, I use vlos and they include all media codecs in a default install
<imbrandon> yup probably , it cant be on a US server
<lnxkde> vidalinux.com and they never had problems
<lnxkde> and vlos are from here in PR,USA
<freeflying> lnxkde: vlos -> gentoo?
<imbrandon> dident say you couldent so it , but it will be illeagl
<lnxkde> yep
<crimsun> apparently you can't in some parts of EU, too.
<imbrandon> exactly, thats why when i make mine its just for family ;)
<lnxkde> freeflying:  vidalinux.com :) 
<freeflying> lnxkde: I've tried it 3 years before :)
<imbrandon> quote "By purchasing VLOS ...." they prob pay lic fee's
<imbrandon> to stay legit
<lnxkde> they can pay for the w32codecs....?
<freeflying> imbrandon: no, they won't pay any lic
<lnxkde> I hope they never have a problem they are from my country and I try supporting them
<lnxkde> but the truth is that they are violationg even the GPL2
<imbrandon> no ppc ;(
<lnxkde> they provide binary nvidia and ati drivers out of the installation, w32codecs, mp3, libdvdcss
<imbrandon> that dosent look legit then to me not if its in the US 
<lnxkde> yep right from Puerto Rico
<imbrandon> pr is covered by US law afaik
<lnxkde> Puerto Rico is ruled by federal laws like any state
<lnxkde> PR is almost a state 
<imbrandon> right , including copyright ones ;)
<lnxkde> i know ;)
<lnxkde> but they just dont care I think
<imbrandon> exactly , this means they CAN be sued, dosent mean they /will/ be 
<lnxkde> I know
<lnxkde> but I only help making amd64 packages of KDE stuff...
<imbrandon> yea pr guam and virgin islands are all "teritories" , almost states
<lnxkde> I kind of hate gentoo... but I love it in another way too
<imbrandon> lol
<lnxkde> :p  but well I use kubuntu as default desktop
<imbrandon> gentoo == GENeraly TOO much trubble IMHO
<lnxkde> I use vlos just to test it and help with it
<lnxkde> and of cource to spend hours compiling KDE ;P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i feel ya this kde4 snapshot is takin FOREVER and something tells me it wont finish the first try
<imbrandon> anyhow brb
<lnxkde> ok
<lnxkde> imbrandon:  freeflying laterz
<lnxkde> I must go and get some sleep
<lnxkde> is 3:15 hr
<lnxkde> here
<lnxkde> 3:15am is time to sleep :p
<lnxkde> God bless you 2
<lnxkde> bye bye
<freeflying> bye
<Tonio_> hey
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I need help concerning a patch and I don't want to disturb aaron seigo with this (he his kicker maintainer)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe you can help
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: possibly.  i dobut i know much though :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let me explain you
* Hobbsee is unexplainable :P
<Tonio_> the goal is to patch kicker to get "normal" size to 48 instead of 46
<Tonio_> here is my patch (failing one)
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21064
<Tonio_> I'm probably miss something but what ???
<Tonio_> I must say I don't know
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no idea - tried seeing where 46 occurs in other places?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure ;)
<Tonio_> for 2 days at least
<Hobbsee> was it enlightening?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> but I don't find anything
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: any idea
<Tonio_> ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: none, sorry
<Tonio_> Hobbsee:  no pb
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you try to edit /usr/share/apps/kconf_update/kicker-3.1-properSizeSetting.pl on a running system? did that work? 
<Tonio_> fdoving: my patch patches this file too
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21064
<Tonio_> here is the point
<Tonio_> there is certainly a third thing to patch bt where and what ?
<Tonio_> that's the great question
<Tonio_> hum, kio-beagle ftbfs on edgy...
<Tonio_> I will investogate this today
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> imbrandon: you get excited easily, don't you? :)
<imbrandon> heh why do you say that ?
<danimo> imbrandon: dot article :)
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<imbrandon> planet.u.c too ;)
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee should get her blog added to planet.u.c
<danimo> Hobbsee: you've got a blog? get it aggregated already :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: i have a blog, i dont have anything in it
* Hobbsee wonders where it is.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: its simple, give me your gotchi.png and a feed url and i can add you in 5 seconds ( or you can do it following the wiki )
<danimo> Hobbsee: I haven't blogged in ages
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that.  my gotchi.png?
* Hobbsee doesnt tend to like blogs
<Hobbsee> but i'm getting less shy, so maybe i can cope with them :P
<imbrandon> big face like all the others ;)
<danimo> Hobbsee: absolutely
<Hobbsee> hum.  but i try to keep photos of myself hidden :P
<imbrandon> http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/imbrandon.png  <-- like that
<danimo> Hobbsee: is that why you posted two on this channel? :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: planet.kubuntu.de is waiting for you too :)
<imbrandon> ahh its just a head shot, look at jdubs wife ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: true that.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's the photo of pia like?
<imbrandon> hold on i'll show ya
* Hobbsee got a phone call from pia last night actually :)
* Hobbsee saw a really gorgeous picture of her too - they should post that one around a bit :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: heh
<Hobbsee> danimo: most people dont check these logs
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: pia <-- http://waugh.id.au/img/greebo.png
<imbrandon> err http://waugh.id.au/img/greebo.png <-- pia ;)
<Hobbsee> purty :)
<Hobbsee> she doesnt look like that any more though
<imbrandon> i can take one of your choosing and photoshop it if you want, i realy think its a good idea ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i dunno i got it from http://waugh.id.au/ ;)
<Hobbsee> hum.
<Hobbsee> most of the photos of me look terrible.
* Hobbsee looks evil in all of the last year's worth of photos.
<imbrandon> use the car one with shades in the sun , like mako ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that.  that must have been from her wedding
<Hobbsee> she has short hair now :P
* Hobbsee had to figure out if it was really pia.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> heh i'm not on planet.kubuntu.de
<imbrandon> might add that one someday
<danimo> \sh: go add poor imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> if you do just link to my "linux" rss so you dont get all my other junk ;)
<\sh> imbrandon: send me your gotchi and your feed to sh
<\sh> @sourcecode.de ;)
<imbrandon> k one sec
<\sh> imbrandon: i'm glad to read your other junk as well...I'm p*ssing off some US guys sometimes .... read the comments on my blog ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> http://users.unsw.compsoc.net/~saraf/linuxchix_meeting/
<imbrandon> what about us guys trying to move to the UK ? heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the new pia ^
<imbrandon> \sh: sent , and thanks btw ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: cool
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and pics of me, of course.  they dont look *that* bad either
<Hobbsee> might be hackergotchi material
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> want me to photoshop one up real fast and see what you think ?
<Hobbsee> if you want, talk to danimo who is also looking
<Hobbsee> see if you can get rid of my rotten red eyes, and then i can add it to LP
<imbrandon> heh ok , doing it now
<imbrandon> yea i changed all my mr patatoe head ones last night
<\sh> imbrandon: done :) planet.kubuntu.de and universe.kubuntu.de ;)
<imbrandon> nice thanks
* imbrandon notes no one has noticed the kubuntu logo on his ballcap yet
<insanekane> ballcap ?
<danimo> insanekane: see planet.kubuntu.de
<imbrandon> or planet.u.c 
<imbrandon> or my blog ;)
<fdoving> should artsd for root be disabled by k-d-s? adept triggers artsd, if not disabled.
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: August 19 2006, 22:07:48
<Hobbsee> hum.  it is saturday.
<danimo> @time berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: August 19 2006, 14:10:11
<toma> @time culemborg
<Tonio_> hey toma
<Tonio_> argh missed....
<imbrandon> moins jpatrick
<Tonio_> hey jpatrick
<Tonio_> yo imbrandon
<imbrandon> sup Tonio_ ;)
<jpatrick> moins imbrandon and Tonio_
<Tonio_> jpatrick: anything you have to work on currently ?
<Tonio_> I'm looking for help regarding a kdebase patch that drives me nuts
<jpatrick> Tonio_: No
<Tonio_> jpatrick: interested helping me on that point ?
<Tonio_> I'm turning arround and will not find by myself
<jpatrick> which kde version?
<Tonio_> 3.5.4 or 3.5.3
<Tonio_> same issue on both
<Tonio_> here is the point
<jpatrick> I have 3.5.2
<Tonio_> jpatrick: should be the same issue
<Tonio_> I want to patch kicker for "normal" size to be 48 pix instead of 46
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21064
<Tonio_> here is my patch but it looks somehow incomplete
<Tonio_> I don't see where is the missing thing...
<Tonio_> I'd be glad if you can help
<seaLne> has anyone used keep on dapper?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: can't the config be patched?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes I can do that using personalised value and set it to 48
<Tonio_> but I would like to patch the standard "normal" value instead
<Tonio_> by far cleaner way to proceeds
<Tonio_> jpatrick: interested eventually ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I don't know
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you see :)
<Tonio_> I can ask for help to tomas too
<Tonio_> I will not find now...
<jpatrick> mail him
<Tonio_> jpatrick: will do
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I can also email aaron seigo, he maintains it
<jpatrick> yeah
<Tonio_> kubuntu package installer service menu fails too (unable to give package infos)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing this
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> kio-beagle is fixed
<Tonio_> hey Mez
<Mez> hey Tonio_
<bddebian> Hello
<Tonio_> someone here using 3.5.4 ?
<Tonio_> I would like to confirm a bug before reporting
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<toma> Tonio_: i can test, but give me a second, i need to fix a spam-server first
<toma> hmm, anti-spam server ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: thanks a lot
<Tonio_> toma: I also need your help concerning a little patch for kdebase when you have time
<Tonio_> currently I'm trying to fix k3bsetup that fails to apply permissions correctly
<toma> Tonio_: allright
<toma> Tonio_: what do you want confirmed?
<Tonio_> toma: when I insert a cd I don't see it on the desktop
<toma> owww
<Tonio_> kde apparently fails to mount it correctly
<toma> i dont have a cd-player
<Tonio_> no issues with usb keys or other kind of memory
<Tonio_> argh
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> okay so maybe you can look at the second issue :)
<toma> shoot
<Tonio_> we want to fix kicker for "normal" size to use 48 pix instead of 46
<Tonio_> here is my patch (doesn't work)
<Tonio_> I should miss something but what ??? ;)
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21064
<Tonio_> there it is
<toma> i looked at that earlier i believe
<toma> i did not found the answer back then
<Tonio_> hum yes
<toma> what i can do, is ask aaron seigo to look at it / talk to you. 
<Tonio_> I will probably ask aaron seigo directly
<Tonio_> I know aaron pretty well now so he might not ignore me
<Tonio_> ^^
<toma> allright
<toma> if you need help bug me
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> well k3b causes issues to everyone actually
<Tonio_> k3bsetup fails to chmod external programs for a reason I don'"t understand
<Tonio_> manual chmod works perfectly
<toma> that's with a cd-player right ;-)
<toma> ?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> that pure code and doesn't require any cdplayer
<toma> cool
<Tonio_> if you launch k3bsetup you will see permissions on cdrdao, growisofs cannot be applied
<Tonio_> that works manually, so we should be able to patch quite easilly
<Tonio_> the point is there is no output on it that gives any info...
<toma> i just hit 'apply' and it says it is not possible
<toma> that is the problem?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> chmod 4711 /usr/bin/cdrdao fails
<Tonio_> for example
<Tonio_> but manual chmod works
<Tonio_> so there is a trick in the code th change this probably...
<toma> give me a minute to read the source
<Tonio_> if you set the permissions manually, there is no issue
<Tonio_> in my opinion, those permissions should be set by kds directly
<Tonio_> there is no reason evey user has to set them manually on each installation
<Tonio_> they should be set out of the box
<toma> right
<Tonio_> I can do that but it would be nice to fix k3b in the first place
<toma> then it should be done by the package which installs those files
<Tonio_> and suggest the second option to riddell
<Tonio_> having to set permissions goes against simplicity
<toma> definitly
<Tonio_> toma: no, because I'm not sure gnome programs need the same permissions
<Tonio_> that's the reason a postinst script in kds is probably better
<toma> ok
<Tonio_> I'm adding a note for the next meeting
<Tonio_> concerning the preconfiguration
<toma> ok
<Tonio_> and now let's fix k3b ;)
<toma> need to rebuild k3b with debug enabled
<Tonio_> I'm looking if the bug exists in debian
<Tonio_> yes probably
<Tonio_> I'm doing it locally
<Tonio_> toma: building with debug enabled
<toma> me too
<toma> there hould be output for the process where permissions are changed
<toma> curious what it will tell us
<toma> is burning a cd so complicated?
<toma> takes ages
<toma> ha
<toma> it works now ;-)
<Tonio_> you mean ?
<toma> no error
<Tonio_> what did you change ?
<toma> nothing
<Tonio_> simply rebuild ?
<toma> yep
<Tonio_> cool
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> let's test and I'll reupload
<Tonio_> that sounds logic since the same package works on dapper
<toma> ok
<toma> have you had any feedback on the scrollwheel patch?
<Tonio_> no feedback
<toma> ok
<Tonio_> but it isn't activated by default
<Tonio_> that needs to be discussed too
<Tonio_> the close button has been removed, because of lots of back feedback
<Tonio_> I don't know if we want to have the scrolling activated by default
<toma> middle click pastes and gives the wheel, that is what i dont like
<Tonio_> the patch will stay for those whok wanna use it
<toma> too bad for the close button
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> toma: what do you mean ?
<Tonio_> what don't you like ?
<toma> when i paste something in a form
<toma> with the middle mouse button
<toma> then it will paste and the scroll thingie appears
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> the point is I'm never using the mouse to paste :)
<Tonio_> ctrl + v is my friend
<toma> yes, but not if you copy from a konsole
<Tonio_> I would like to unify the paste shortcut too
<Tonio_> konsole uses maj + insert
<Tonio_> some applications do
<Tonio_> that's not convenient
<toma> nope
<toma> if you solve all c&p problems, I will send you flowers
<Tonio_> let's add that to the meeting purpose
<Tonio_> toma: I'll try at least :)
<toma> can you send me the patch for the scroll thingie btw. i'll post it kde-core-devel for kde 3.5.5
<Tonio_> sure just wait
<toma> it's included in kde 3.5.4 packages, right?
<toma> also in dapper?
<Tonio_> yes it is
<Tonio_> I don't know if dapper backports have been done, but I assume yes
<Tonio_> I'm downloading the sources
<Tonio_> 4 bugs fixed today :)
<toma> nice work
<Tonio_> I assume k3b has been build with a transitionnal kdelibs package or something causing the issue
<toma> you see the same?
<Tonio_> nope, I'm still building
<Tonio_> 3 builds in the same time, so it is quite long, especially with a laptop :)
<toma> ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: here is the patch for kdelibs reguarding scroll speed
<Tonio_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21104
<toma> ok, got it. thanks.
<Tonio_> toma: do you use edgy or dapper ?
<toma> edgy from a few weeks back
<Tonio_> katapult fails here and I'd like other people to eventually confirm this
<Tonio_> does it work for you ?
<toma> let me try
<Tonio_> alt + space doesn't produce anything in my case
<Tonio_> I tried to change the shortcut but it doesn't change anything
<toma> alt-space should bring it up?
<Tonio_> if the process is launched, yes
<toma> does not work here in that case
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> I'll post a bug and try to fix it
<Tonio_> toma: can you confirm bug #56918 plz ? (katapult)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56918 in katapult "doesn't produce anything on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56918
<toma> Tonio_: where is that setting in konq ?
<Tonio_> toma: you need to stop katapult and modify katapultrc file to get the systray icon back
<Tonio_> then you can change the shortcut
<Tonio_> k3b still doesn't wsork here........
<Tonio_> what the hell is that......
<Tonio_> I will restart kde eventually
<toma> how did you rebuild?
<toma> as a new package?
<Tonio_> I simply pbuild the source package.....
<toma> hmm, i did a regular build of k3b, not resulting in a package
<Tonio_> okay I'll investigate
<Tonio_> that can be due to build options
<Tonio_> did you ./configure && make & make install only ?
<Tonio_> since the the difference can be in a crappy patch
<toma> yes
<toma> apt-get source k3b before that
<Tonio_> sure but did you apply the patches
<toma> so that would include the kubuntu patches
<Tonio_> toma: yes but patches are not applyed if you did do it manually
<Tonio_> there can be the difference maybe... I'm testing
<toma> eiks
<toma> debian 162 looks suspicious
<toma> ok, i see a potential problem with that patch, let me test that hunch
<toma> confirmed: that patch is the problem
<toma> i rebuild with only that patch applied and i see it again
<yuriy> i think i've seen it discussed, but why no antialiasing in k-d-s?
<Tonio_> yuriy: I need to check this, it is on my todo list
<Tonio_> but I have others things to check in the meanwhile
<Tonio_> toma: k3b now fails detecting all external programs........
<Tonio_> I just rebuilt.....;
<toma> Tonio_: this fails: /usr/sbin/dpkg-statoverride --quiet --update --add #0 #0 4711 /usr/bin/X11/cdrdao
<toma> Tonio_: any idea?
<toma> changing #0 to root for both arguments work
<Tonio_> toma: nope, I don't understand
<toma> so, it looks like dpkg-statoverride does not accept a #0 
<toma> as a userid
<Tonio_> when I launch k3b, I get a screen saying that cdrdao, cdrecord and growisofs
<Tonio_> don't you get this one too ?
<Tonio_>  + are missing :)
<toma> no
<toma> did you install it in another prefix
<Tonio_> I'm sure there are nasty patches in the source package
<Tonio_> I'm trying to remove the k3bsetup ones
<Tonio_> toma: I simply repackaged the existing one
<Tonio_> nothing more
<toma> well, i see the problem, now i need the soluition.
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> I must say that's a bit too deep in the code for me
<toma> no it is not
<Tonio_> I can work on the package structure, but not the code itself
<toma> simply look at man dpkg-statoverride
<Tonio_> is the software using dpkg to update chmods ??????
<Tonio_> I don't see the point
<toma> yes
<toma> statoverride does not accept #0 as a userid anymore
<Tonio_> that sucks
<toma> Tonio_: this is executed, try it: /usr/sbin/dpkg-statoverride --quiet --update --add #0 #0 4711 /usr/bin/X11/cdrdao
<Tonio_> done
<Tonio_> I'm looking for the good command
<Tonio_> that works
<Tonio_>  :)
<Tonio_> replace #0 by "root"
<Tonio_> you can use it both ways
<toma> yes, but the groupid can be an id
<Tonio_> is it a variable ?
<toma> yes
<Tonio_> user id is fixed and group id is variable....
<Tonio_> okay
<toma> i think it is the checkbox at the top of k3bsetup 'use a special group'
<Tonio_> toma: try this : /usr/sbin/dpkg-statoverride --quiet --update --add "#0" "#0" 4711 /usr/bin/X11/cdrdao
<Tonio_> works :)
<toma> o really?
<Tonio_> yup
<toma> great
<Tonio_> the point is I don't understand the new error I get when I rebuild.......
<toma> ok, but if we fix it you don't need it anymore ;-)
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> are you working on the patch actually ?
<toma> yes
<Tonio_> I have to leave for 15 minutes
<toma> rebuilding now
<Tonio_> okay, seya then, not more than a few minutes
<toma> seconds
<toma> no go
<Tonio_> I'm there toma
<Tonio_> toma: finally all we have to do is patch debian_162_k3bsetup_overide.diff
<toma> Tonio_: absolutly
<Tonio_> I can do it myself and test
<Tonio_> that easy to do
<freeflying_> kchmviewer crashes on ppc still exist in edgy
<toma> Tonio_: seems to be compilcated then what we thought
<Tonio_> toma: hu ?
<Tonio_> is there another error ?
<toma> Tonio_: seems so, did you manage to get it right ?
<Tonio_> building
<Tonio_> did you find another issue ?
<toma> bot yet, increasing debugging now
<Tonio_> the patch is done however, I will test once build is over
<Tonio_> hum, time to eat for me, I will come back after this to make a point with you
<Tonio_> I would have test to patch too
<nixternal> what happened with adept_notifier?  or is it just not working/gone on my setup?
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong
<yuriy> Riddell: hi
<yuriy> Riddell: trying to compile kde4. getting this: MESSAGE Qt4 dbusxml2cpp was not found. Make sure it has been built and installed by Qt
<yuriy> Riddell: need to get qt from svn then? (instead of qt4-x11-kdecopy that i'm using now)
<Riddell> yuriy: nope, just need to fix the existing qt4-x11-kdecopy
<yuriy> Riddell: libdbus-qt4-1-dev isn't installed, would that help? or do you mean the source needs to be fixed?
<Riddell> yuriy: it's just a binary that needs to be included in libqt4-core-kdecopy but isn't
<Riddell> well, probably libqt4-dev-kdecopy
<Riddell> I uploaded a fixed version but it's failed to build
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanted to discuss about k3b permissions with you
<Tonio_> Riddell: it sounds a bit stupid people have to launch k3bsetup at every installation since we can preconfigure this in kds in a postinst script
<Tonio_> what is your opinion on that point ?
<Tonio_> the trick is pretty easy, a simple chmod on 3 binaries
<Tonio_> toma: k3b fails even with the patch
<Tonio_> toma: and when I build it, it looks like the second problem is still there "unable to find cdrdao, growisofs, cdrecord"
<Tonio_> that really sucks....
<Tonio_> I'm trying something : restart the package from the begining
<toma> Tonio_: no, i have a patch ready for you
<Tonio_> simple compilation works, so there is something crappy in the package, and probably to many patcjes
<Tonio_> toma: plz send it to me ;)
<toma> Tonio_: you can get it from http://kubuntu.omat.nl I'm recompiling with an entry in changelog and the version bumped.  I'll ping ypu when I've uploaded that. 
<Tonio_> toma: okay I'll wait
<Tonio_> the point I don't understand is that new error I get even when I pbuilding the old package
<Tonio_> that doesn't make snes
<Tonio_> sens
<toma> Tonio_: did you alter the patch?
<Tonio_> toma: nope
<Tonio_> is your patch online currently ?
<Tonio_> I don't see it
<toma> Tonio_: it's in the k3b package..
<toma> kubuntu_07
<toma> the debian one is out
<Tonio_> okay I was waiting for a new version number ;)
<toma> would be nice to know if that package solves the problem though
<Tonio_> toma: testing
<Tonio_> toma: although I still don't understand why the same patch was working with previous versions
<Tonio_> toma: currently building
<toma> hm? there is a deb...
<Tonio_> toma: hehe indeed ;)
<Tonio_> let me test
<toma> ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: the point is that you don't split the package ?
<Tonio_> which means I have to uninstall everything before blabla
<Tonio_> building is fast so I merged your patch with current package
<toma> i did not change anything in splitting/merging
* Tonio_ wish he could code like that, but that may never happen
<Tonio_> toma: then you didn't upload everything
<toma> you should be able to dpkg -i the k3b deb
<Tonio_> k3b produces 4 packages
<Tonio_> okay let's do it
<Tonio_> toma: doesn't work here
<toma> hmm
<Tonio_> and I still get the same error while detecting cdrdao etc......
<Tonio_> even with your package
<toma> who, your local install is messed up ;-)
<Tonio_> that's possible yes
<toma> which k3b
<Tonio_> that issue shouldn't happen
<Tonio_> I installed your deb
<Riddell> Tonio_: any setuid programme needs to be reviewed by pitti, but in general we should look at how to avoid it, it worked fine before
<Tonio_> toma: okay I just resolved the second issue :)
<toma> Tonio_: seems k3b is picked up from your local install
<Tonio_> Riddell: dapper and as far as I remember breezy had the issue
<Tonio_> was it working without having to set permissions with hoary ?
<Tonio_> I must say I don't remember k3b working out of the box on kubuntu... and I installed a bunch of times :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I know is that k3b permissions requirement have changed a bit about "one/one and a half" years ago to improve burning stability
<Tonio_> so we can remove the warning, it'll work, but the burning process can be unstable
<Tonio_> Riddell: as long as the burning device is groupo cdrom and chmod 660, you can burn...
<toma> Tonio_: ok, i uploaded k3b ubuntu2 with signed changes. I chmod-ed crdao 755, ran k3b setup and changed permissions without problem.
<Tonio_> toma: testing
<toma> hope your problems are gone now 
<Tonio_> the detection problem yes, it was local one
<Tonio_> I'm restarting kde
<Tonio_> I played to much, better restarting ;)
<toma> okay
<Tonio_> toma: you rock !!!
<Tonio_> I'm uploading
<Riddell> hmm
<toma> Tonio_: hehe
<Riddell> what's being uploaded?
* toma hides
<Tonio_> Riddell: toma just resolved the k3bsetup bug, failure while applying permissions
<Tonio_> I have the patch here and a working package
<Tonio_> Riddell: any objection concerning the upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, I've not seen the change
<Tonio_> Riddell: want to have a look at the source package before ?
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the debdiff : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21124
<Tonio_> toma: since the package is yours, I let you propose the patch upstream and debian maintainer no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: If you approve that, I'll upload. I can confirm k3bsetup works like a charm with that patch applied
<Riddell> can you explain to me what the patch is actually doing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the old patch is using dpkg-statoverride to apply permissions
<Tonio_> it looks like it currently fails because the command syntax has changed a bit
<Tonio_> so toma changed that to use standard kde methods to apply permissions
<toma> no ;-)
<toma> i did not change that much if you compare it to the debian package
<Tonio_> this way the patch is working for all distros and not only debian, it can be merged upstream, and the most important thing : it works :)
<Tonio_> toma: do I miss something ?
<Tonio_> oups ?
<toma> i think the one that made it work again is the setShell() addition
<toma> Tonio_: yes, you missed something
<Tonio_> ho indeed, you still use debian-statoverride.... I didn't saws it at the end of the patch
<toma> look at patch kubuntu_07 now, it is almost similar as debian_162 was
<Tonio_> indeed, sorry I missed that dpkg-statoverride by the end, so I missunderstood the patch
<Tonio_> toma: better you explain Riddell what did you change
<toma> i think the one that made it work again is the setShell() addition
<Riddell> so what does the rest of the changes do?
<toma> Riddell: in comparisation to the previous patch?
<toma> Riddell: it changes kprocess to a pointer, to get feedback from the execution of the command. I thought it would be good to keep that in so people can debug it easier in the future. 
<toma> i can remove it if that's not ok, probably makes the diff smaller compared to the previous debian patch. 
<Riddell> nah, that's fine, upload it
<Tonio_> okay Riddell thanks
<Tonio_> toma: uploading
<Tonio_> toma: will you submit patch to debian maintainer ?
<toma> Riddell: thanks for the review
<Tonio_> I can do it if you lack of time
<toma> Tonio_: feel free
<Tonio_> toma: okay thanks
<Riddell> "jr.falleri@gmail.com has been removed from kubuntu-devel"  :(
<Tonio_> will do toonight after I the uvf exception request for kio-locate
<Tonio_> Riddell: :-(
<Tonio_> Riddell: in a certain way that will not change anything since we didn't saw him for month
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just hope that his leaving doesn't mean he has problems
<Riddell> anyone want to package soc project kmformat? http://www.micoulou.info/kformat/KMFormat0.1beta.tar.gz
<yuriy> Riddell: got past the dbus error
<Riddell> yuriy: recompiled qt4?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing it
<yuriy> Riddell: yup (well i had compiled it before)
<yuriy> Configuring done :)
<Riddell> alas the build error from last night seems to be something completely random and never seen before
<yuriy> well this is a nice thing to see while compiling something: warning: #warning FIXME This will never work
<Riddell> I like how kdepimlibs compiles up to 102%
<danimo> Riddell: how does it show percentages?
<Riddell> danimo: how not?  I don't understand your question
<kwwii_> hi 
<danimo> Riddell: how do you get cmake to show the state of compilation?
<Riddell> danimo: it just does
<Riddell> danimo: maybe latest versions only
<danimo> makes sense
<danimo> Riddell: does edgy come with it?
<danimo> (latest version)
<Riddell> danimo: yes
<danimo> ok, cool
<Riddell> kwwii_: your .desktop file says "Author=Jim Bustos (jimbustos@gmail.com)" is that right or should I change it to you?
<kwwii_> Riddell: hehe, I just put the one in from the old theme :-)
<kwwii_> please do :-)
<Riddell> kwwii_: ok, I'll upload
<kwwii_> Riddell: cool, thanks for checking
<Riddell> kwwii_: are you able to make a screenshot of that theme?
<kwwii_> Riddell: no, but I can make a fake (without the text entry widgets)
<Riddell> kwwii_: good enough :)
<Riddell> actually we need to put borders on those widgets
<kwwii_> Riddell: not sure what you mean by borders?
<Riddell> kwwii_: KDM in KDE 3.5.4 changed so the text widgets don't have the normal widget frame on them, you need to explicity add a border
<yuriy> ah there's the 102%
<Riddell> yuriy: KDE 4, going that little percentage extra :)
<kwwii_> Riddell: cool...so I should add a box in the xml
<kwwii_> I will be leaving for germany tomorrow
<Riddell> kwwii_: yep
<Riddell> kwwii_: me too :)
<kwwii_> but am afraid that I will not make the next plane in chicago due to the security problems
<Riddell> kwwii_: I see you're sleeping with the ubuntu artist 
<kwwii_> hehe, yepp
<Riddell> kwwii_: how badly are the security restrictions going to mess up your travel?
<kwwii_> Riddell: could you send me your cell phone number, so that I can call you if I can't make the plane tomorrow night in chicago?
<Riddell> kwwii_: jriddell.org/contact.html
<yuriy> Riddell: trying to compile kdebase, tells me that X11_XTest_LIB (ADVANCED) needs to be set
<Riddell> yuriy: you need to export LD_thing as said in kdelibs/COMPILING
<kwwii_> Riddell: does that include your country code?
<Riddell> kwwii_: remove the 0 add +44
<kwwii_> Riddell: cool, thanks...if anything comes up I'll let you know
* kwwii_ picks his wife up from the shopping
<yuriy> Riddell: nope that's not it
<Riddell> yuriy: not sure I'm afraid, I've not seen your problem
<\sh> re
<\sh> Riddell: is something wrong with libarts1?`  libarts1-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.5) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> \sh: not that I know of
<danimo> !info xlibmesa-gl-dev
<ubotu> Package xlibmesa-gl-dev does not exist in dapper
<\sh> libgl1-mesa-dev
<\sh> strange
<danimo> \sh: the odd thing is: I have the package here
<Riddell> \sh: but looks like you have a problem with libqt3-mt-dev
<\sh> Riddell: fresh pbuilder chroot
<\sh> lemme check
<superstoned> kwwii: do you know how's the artwork going, any idea if surprises are coming? i wonder if we will see a new style... polyester is approaching 1.0 ;-)
<Riddell> superstoned: new KDM theme just uploaded
<superstoned> cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just finished uvf excetption for kio-locate, I'm packaging your KMthing
<Tonio_> hey \sh
<\sh> hey Tonio_
<\sh> hmmm.strange in pbuilder it won't work..but in a chroot ... 
<yuriy> Riddell: installing libxtst-dev solved that error
#kubuntu-devel 2006-08-20
<yuriy> Riddell: making kdebase: /usr/include/linux/joystick.h:131: error: __s64 does not name a type
<\sh> yuriy: check include/linux/asm/types.h
<\sh> sorry
<\sh> include/asm/types.h
<\sh> and then if it's fetching the right arch
<\sh> #if (defined(__GNUC__) && !defined(__STRICT_ANSI__)) || (__STDC_VERSION__ >= 199901L)
<\sh> typedef __signed__ long long __s64;
<\sh> typedef unsigned long long  __u64;
<\sh> #endif
<samjnaa> hello
<bddebian> Hello samjnaa
<Hobbsee> hey samjnaa bddebian 
<Riddell> hello samjnaa Hobbsee bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello Riddell
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Hobbsee> heh.  1am again.
* Hobbsee wonders what on earth she was going to do
<bddebian> Fix all the kubuntu bugs?
<Hawkwind> Good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no, dont think so...i dont really have enough time for that..
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind 
<bddebian> Heya Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian
<Hobbsee> bddebian: besides, i thought you were doing tha.t
* Hobbsee has been doing *gasp* gnome-related merges recently, actually
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Nah, I don't do anything
<Hobbsee> bddebian: sure you do.  now get to it
* Hobbsee cracks her whip against the ground
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> samjnaa: going to become an elite kubuntu developer?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe - this is the way of saying "hey, i want this packaged" is it not?  :P
<Riddell> well, as it happens, we do need someone to package SoC project kmformat http://www.micoulou.info/kformat/KMFormat0.1beta.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> thought so :P
* Riddell beds
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
* Hobbsee cant package it - work
<imbrandon> monis
<imbrandon> moins*
<samjnaa> hello.
<samjnaa> sorry to reply late.
<samjnaa> an elite kubuntu devel? donno.
<bddebian> Gnight Riddell
<samjnaa> i really don't have such programming knowledge. just learning c++
<samjnaa> riddell is gone to bed?
<samjnaa> too bad
<samjnaa> i didn't get to talk to him
<samjnaa> but i get to talk to you guys! :) hi all!
<samjnaa> hey how do i do those blue lines starting with a star, like "exeunt paris and alicia" in shakespeare?
<samjnaa> one thing - can anyone assure me that kdeedu, kdevelop, qt designer and kdegames are present in the kubuntu dvd? the list file does not contain those entries
<samjnaa> hello, is anyone there?
<bddebian> I am but I don't know the answer sorry
<samjnaa> you have downloaded dvd or cd to install kubuntu?
<samjnaa> ok ttyl
<imbrandon> ouch nice tarbal ( it was all extracted to the working dir lol ) i'll have to change it anyhow to a orig.tar.gz heh who's SoC project is this anyhow Riddell ?
<imbrandon> ugh not auto tools heh
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Any luck yet on u4 ?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: tbh i forgot about it heh , lemme check out this kmformat SoC code then i'll grab it hehe
* imbrandon just woke up
<Hawkwind> No rush.  Was just curious :)
<imbrandon> me fskin eyes are swolen, almost closed , sucks heheh
<samjnaa> hello
<samjnaa> can anyone tell me whether kdeedu, qt designer, kdegames and kdevelop are present in the kubuntu dvd or not? thanks
<samjnaa> hello can anyone answer my question?
<Hawkwind> No, but you can download and install them via apt-get as soon as the install is complete
<samjnaa> so why must i download 3.5 GB to get an incomplete kde isntallation?
<Hawkwind> You don't have to.  Download 700MB instead
<samjnaa> so what's in the extra 2.8 GB?
<Hawkwind> No idea.  Never looked at the DVD personally
<imbrandon> dvd = livecd + text install cd + main repo
<imbrandon> if they are in main they are on the dvd just maybe not installed
<samjnaa> how do you say dvd = livecd + alternate cd + main?
<samjnaa> see http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.list
<samjnaa> there is no mention of kdeedu or kdegames in that
<imbrandon> sure there is /pool/main/k/kdegames/kdegames_3.5.2-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<imbrandon> and kdeedu isnt in main
<imbrandon> kdeedu | 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<imbrandon> i said MAIN is included on there ;)
<samjnaa> ok sorry didn't see well
<samjnaa> kdevelop and qt-4 designer is also universe? ah well
<samjnaa> so it is authoritative that whatever is in main is included in the dvd? if yes, i may take your word for it but should it not be somewhere onthe wiki for the general public?
<imbrandon> yes and yes
<samjnaa> ok here's the next question. does the kubuntu dvd contain gnome and xfce as optional addl desktops?
<samjnaa> btw thanks for your patience...
<Hawkwind> No
<Hawkwind> But you can install them with one simple command:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<samjnaa> /pool/main/g/gnome-menus/gnome-menus_2.14.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<samjnaa> then what is this sitting on the dvd for:?
<samjnaa> i meant that deb
<samjnaa> as far as i can see by doing kdiff on the dvd.list and the alternate-cd.list, the bulk of the content of the dvd lies in internationalization files, aspell ispell packages,
<imbrandon> since they are included in main they are on the dvd but not installed by default
<samjnaa> -dev packages, something called db, emacs, additional development packages like dbg, a lot of gnome applications, kdegames, 
<imbrandon> as Hawkwind you just run that command ( and have the dvd in your frive )
<samjnaa> and kdetoys, kdewebdev and koffice
<imbrandon> since they are included in main they are on the dvd but not installed by default
<imbrandon> as Hawkwind you just run that command ( and have the dvd in your frive )
<imbrandon> the dvd doesnt install anything more than the cd, it just makes the packages avaible without adaitional download ( unless they have been updated since the dvd was made )
<samjnaa> ok now can i create a supplemental cd by downloading all the packages from universe that i want?
<imbrandon> sure but you'll have to tweak te layout for apt to use it, its not a automatic thing
<samjnaa> i can't just tell apt - "see here's another cd source"?
<imbrandon> if the cd is in the correct format yes
<samjnaa> what do i have to do to make the cd in the correct format?
<imbrandon> basicly same as you would in debian there are lots of links on google that will walk you threw it
<samjnaa> another q - does the dvd at least allow for choice of packages during install or no?
<Hawkwind> No
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> ITS TEH SAME AS THE CD INSTALL
<imbrandon> it just has more packages on the dvd that are NOT installed by default
<samjnaa> ok sorry for bugging.
<imbrandon> that apt will use first if it has not been updated on the net
<imbrandon> i dont mind but just listen, we said that before ;)
<imbrandon> wb Riddell
<imbrandon> and zakame
<samjnaa> is http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/scott_20050602_215318 what i am looking for?
<imbrandon> tbh i'm not sure as i just get it from the internet
<imbrandon> but i know it can be done
<Hawkwind> Just download the 700MB Alternate CD and do an install and start learning.  Best way IMO
<samjnaa> i already have installed the alternate cd
<samjnaa> i have problems with my net connection. errors with 1.0.0.0 (search on ubuntuforums for that ip) and blacklisting ipv6 doesn't help
<samjnaa> so i am trying to download manually. (please add "when using adept online update i get" before "errors")
<samjnaa> suggestion to devels: would it be practical:
<samjnaa> to provide a supplemental cd which contains all the additional packages from the dvd *minus* the i18n packages?
<samjnaa> i believe the i18n packages only take much space on the dvd
<samjnaa> and minus the -dev packages
<samjnaa> it would be easy for people who have slow or no internet connection or no dvd drive to install a greater number of packages
<samjnaa> or we could have a jigdo-based utiliity which will download any custom selection of packages and make a cd image out of it?
<samjnaa> is that possibvle?
<imbrandon> this realy isnt the place to ask as we dont handle that
<samjnaa> oh sorry
<samjnaa> kubuntu-devel is not the place. what is the place?
<samjnaa> i thought the kubuntu developers come here
<Hawkwind> samjnaa: Try in #Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> samjnaa: This channel is for the dev stuff of Kubuntu as far as packaging and things
<samjnaa> ok logging out
<lnxkde> imbrandon, freeflying  you 2 there?
<freeflying> lnxkde: hi
<lnxkde> hi!
<imbrandon> lnxkde: heya
<lnxkde> :)
<imbrandon> moins freeflying
<lnxkde> I made nice LIvecd :D
<freeflying> imbrandon: moin  :)
<freeflying> lnxkde: using pud?
<lnxkde> but ubiquity crash on the install :(
<lnxkde> nope
<lnxkde> goping to try the scrip later
<crimsun> if it crashes, use the 6.06.1 alternate (text-based) installer image
<lnxkde> crimsun,  it just crashes with my custumization
<lnxkde> normal live cd works nice
<crimsun> what did you customise?
<lnxkde> the wallapaer
<lnxkde> :p
<lnxkde> na
<lnxkde> I installed QT designer, KDE 3.5.4
<lnxkde> amarok 1.4.1
<lnxkde> enabled mp3 and most of the codecs
<lnxkde> kaffeine-xine
<lnxkde> and all the nice stuff I use in my system
<lnxkde> freeflying,  what was the page you gave me I dont know were i put the link
<freeflying> lnxkde: www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/pud
<lnxkde> thnkx
<lnxkde> bbl
<lnxkde> I have to install something here...
<Hobbsee> hi all
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon, how's kde4?
<imbrandon> heh a headache so far ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ouchy.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: got an amd64 handy?  i'm not sure why nqc broke on it
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> hold on lemme login to it
<imbrandon> nqc ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's a package
<niKsternal> hiya guys and gals :0
<Hobbsee> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3932557/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-amd64.nqc_2.5.r3-4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> hey niKsternal 
<imbrandon> 'ello niKsternal
<imbrandon> Riddell: i have kmformat ready for you when you wake, the SoC student though should realy use a buildsystem of some kind , heh , but i got arround it
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: looks to be an actual code error , not packaging on amd64, and that i cant do much about as i dont know specifics that cant be used on a amd64 as far as asm/c++
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and i've got no idea why it worked on almsot all other arches then
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: no idea either, probably leave that one to the amd64 experts and move to the next quest ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right, yeah
<Hobbsee> it looked like a code error to me too, which is odd that it would then work on i386, ppc, etc
<imbrandon> many things work on x86 and not x86_64 ( or ppc etc etc etc )
<Hobbsee> true
<crimsun> hmm, meaning "compiler/Error.h:97: error: cast from 'const char*' to 'int' loses precision"?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm not sure exactly what it's failing on.  i would have thought that was a warning
<crimsun> that's the classic 64-bit pointer issue
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> anyone else checked out the new kubuntu kdm screen yet?
<imbrandon> nope i am about to shortly ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when you do, want to grab a screenshot?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: http://packages.qa.debian.org/n/nqc/news/20060818T174732Z.html , btw.
<imbrandon> woot , see theres the fix ;)
<imbrandon>  compiler/Error.h, compiler/Error.c: Do a more thorough job of tracking
<imbrandon>      down the real problem with the fData member.  I think this will really
<imbrandon>      fix the FTBFS.  Closes: #287812.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh cool, thanks
<Hobbsee> crimsun: our version is synced from debian.  do i have to request a sync again, or will it get autosynced?  auto syncs are off now, arnet they?
<crimsun> I'd request a[nother]  sync
<Hobbsee> cool
<imbrandon> holy jesus , heh imbrandon.com stats went way up the last two weeks
<imbrandon> Average successful requests per day: 2,466 
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Riddell> imbrandon: great, thanks
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<Riddell> hmm, ubuntu-news didn't contain any of the things I sent to Mattrevel
<imbrandon> burger sent it i think
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2912  <-- kmformat , definately not the most gracefull but works with what was provided ;)
<imbrandon> dident know if you wanted me to just upload it or not
<imbrandon> i had to change his ./install script a bit at the bottom so the paths would work with a debian build system
<Riddell> I'll take a look after meeting
<imbrandon> but its in the diff.gz at the bottom
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> meeting today ? distro team? i thought that was cancled ?
<imbrandon> becosue of the sprint
<Tonio_> imbrandon, Riddell: hey
<Tonio_> imbrandon: arf, I was working on this one (kmformat) just now :)
<imbrandon> heh Riddell poked someone to do it last night and no one said anything so i did it ;(
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I say I would do it :)
<Tonio_> read the logs :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<imbrandon> [19:33]  <Riddell> well, as it happens, we do need someone to package SoC project kmformat http://www.micoulou.info/kformat/KMFormat0.1beta.tar.gz
<imbrandon> [19:33]  <Hobbsee> hahaha
<imbrandon> [19:33]  <Hobbsee> thought so :P
<imbrandon> [19:34]  * Riddell beds
<imbrandon> [19:37]  <Hobbsee> night Riddell
<imbrandon> [19:38]  * Hobbsee cant package it - work
<imbrandon> [19:44]  <imbrandon> monis
<imbrandon> Tonio_: sorry but i dident and still dont see it ;( hehehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no problem
<imbrandon> hopefully you dident spend too much time with it
<Tonio_> the package is done and on revu, that's all right
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope I didn't
<imbrandon> okies ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: not an ubuntu meeting (a quaker meeting)
<imbrandon> ahh ok ;) hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you a quaker ? did knew this ;)
<Riddell> yes, that's why I just sit there quietly quaking away
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^_^
* imbrandon isnt sure what a quaker even is ;)
* abattoir wonders if it refers to someone who is part of the 'Religious Society of Friends' or someone who plays quake :P
<Riddell> abattoir: the first :)
<imbrandon> ;P
<Tonio_> abattoir: lol
<Tonio_> I must say the confusion could exist indeed :)
<imbrandon> lol atleaste on irc i guess
<abattoir> Riddell: aah, ok :)
<imbrandon> ok more mt dew and time to fix konversation, ping me if something looks strange with that kmformat Riddell me and bddebian did the best we could with the psudo build system he has 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> who's SoC project is that anyhow ?
* Tonio_ tracks little polishing issues on kubuntu... it looks like the lipstik has a little issue with transparancy... plastik is kind of a clone of it, but doesn't bug...
<Tonio_> Riddell: should/could we switch to plastik in case we don't find any solution ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: want another polish isssue i dont have time to look at ?
* imbrandon uses plastic and polyester anyhow ;)
<Tonio_> both themes are about the same, the only difference is kickers separators
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sure
<Tonio_> I have a few settings to do in kontact too
<imbrandon> its with the new kdm theme, it dosent look correct in xdmpc login see: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss6.png
<Tonio_> since the "synchronization" button displays since 3.5.3 and we don't want it (no kitckensync installed)
<imbrandon> i took that screen shot about 3 hours ago
<Tonio_> what is knext ?
<imbrandon> moins apachelogger
<Tonio_> yop apachelogger
<imbrandon> Tonio_: you mean xnest ? its a nested xserver inside a running xserver ( it uses the xdmpc login screen )
<apachelogger> hola!
<Tonio_> oups xnest sorry (/me just wokeup !!)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: wow that's VERY specific issue at least :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: to test what i have in the screen shot install xnest package and run "Xnest -query localhost :1" with xdmpc enabled in kdmrc
<imbrandon> xdmpc is used for remote logins too ;)
<Tonio_> yes I know, the thing that nobody uses :)
<apachelogger> because I never get it work properly :P
<Tonio_> terminal server kind of technologies are more interesting to me at least :)
<imbrandon> hehe i was using it to give UWN the screenshot for the new KDM theme but it dident work out as seen ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: should that be considered a bug in kdm theme or in xdmpc ?
<imbrandon> kdmtheme
<imbrandon> err the kdm theme
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well kwwii is the expert for this
<Tonio_> by far more accurate on this than I am
<imbrandon> probably , hehe you was just talking about polish , thought i would point it out ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you maybe should create a bug on kubuntu-artwork package and send him an email
<imbrandon> yea i planed on it, just noticed a few hours ago and havent taken the time to
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sure, but concerning this part, there is someone really better than I am, so better ask him directly ;)
<imbrandon> okie no worries ;)
<Tonio_> especially when kdm theme is kind of a mess I must say
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> xnest is good to test say kde4 also becouse you can install kde4 in a user home dir , and xnest login with that user ;)
<imbrandon> kinda like a vm but not ;)
<Tonio_> I remember Riddell complaining kdm was a real mess when he worked on the graphical shutdown using usplash
<Tonio_> it looks like gdm is really easy to handle :)
<imbrandon> yea they essentialy are the same except the tool kit uses afaik but i've never really paid much attention
<imbrandon> the themes are pretty interchangeable ( with only minor changes most of the time )
* imbrandon is finaly upgrading his last breezy fileserver to dapper
<imbrandon> and it will stay dapper for 5 years LOL
<imbrandon> i hate upgrading that thing
<imbrandon> something always breaks
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes
<Tonio_> it is like upgrading debian on a production server.....;
<Tonio_> I generally do it by night
<imbrandon> yup ;)
* Tonio_ loves to migrate by night
<Tonio_> my best experience is a full migration from windows 2003 / IIS and all the intranet to debian / sun active server pages + apache in one night
<Tonio_> that was kind of hot since we decided to migrate at 20 and started at 21 lol
<imbrandon> hahaha ;)
<Tonio_> IIS security issue, so we didn't have any other option
<imbrandon> i bet
<imbrandon> Riddell: hows the kde 4 packages shapin up ? heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have been able to reactivate antialiasing on fonts, I'm working on kds to had it
<imbrandon> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<danimo> yay, amarok 1.2 release today
<danimo> hi Hobbsee, imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<Tonio_> yop danimo
<Hobbsee> danimo: yeah, supposedly.  1.4.2, you mean
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: guess what , konvo build on edgy yay \0/ heh building the dapper now and then i will sync
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: erm, yes :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: then you will sync?  ie, then you will do the daily builds?
<imbrandon> no then i will upload, it just finished, uploading now 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: good news, k3b now works properly, thanks to toma
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh cool
* Hobbsee wonders where to
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay :)
<imbrandon> you doing amarok 1.4.2 today ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yes, i expect so
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: same place i always upload to ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ie, buntudot repos, i hope
<imbrandon> yes
<Hobbsee> good
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the really strange point i katapult
* imbrandon wouldent upload a nightly to dapper ;)
* Hobbsee doesnt want to see sho_'s reaction if we uploaded straight to the edgy repos.
<Tonio_> it seems to work on some computers, but toma could reproduce my issue....
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think it works for you no ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: they are built with full debugging so he would probably like it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: katapult works here
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah ok, nice
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: grmpf........; that is really strange
<Tonio_> Riddell: is katapult working for you ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: katapult works fine here too
<Tonio_> imbrandon: argh !
<Tonio_> imbrandon: edgy ?
<imbrandon> yup
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you and toma wouldnt happen to be running skim, would you?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.16-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2932 MHz (5868 bogomips), HD: 42/184GB, RAM: 653/927MB, 122 proc's, 19.32h up
<imbrandon> shows -16 becouse this si a xen DomU
<imbrandon> but its edgy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right, so i cant blame that then.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that was the problem with the "i cant make my konsole transparent"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah oki
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, imbrandon: I assume you have seens the latest kdmtheme -the black one
<Tonio_> what is your opinion on this ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hmmm....
<Tonio_> I assume it is an in progress version, but that's... strange I must say
<Hobbsee> it looks nice, but it's not right
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it's almost too busy
<Hobbsee> and/or the colours dont blend
<Hobbsee> or is it that they blend too well?
<imbrandon> yea i seen it , just filed a bug on it here in a minute look http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss6.png
<Tonio_> well kwwii knows what he does, but I just hope this is not is final goal :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of course
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes but did you see the working one ?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, that's it.  the black sections need to be all black. or mostly black
<Hobbsee> it currently looks like there's too *much* shiny fading
<Hobbsee> i love shiny stuff - but there is a limit on it
<imbrandon> Tonio_: not yet, u ahvent restarted kde in days
<imbrandon> s/u/i/g
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i just did
<Lure> Tonio_: katapult also works here (edgy with ~/.kde from dapper)
<Lure> imbrandon: is this just because of xnest or do you get it also on normal system?
* Hobbsee wonders how xnest works
<imbrandon> lure normal xdmpc login too
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: its just a nested xserver ;)
<danimo> does edgy come with zeroconf enabled?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, yeah, but how do you use it?
<Tm_T> Riddell: does qt4 work in edgy now?
<imbrandon> danimo: no
<Hobbsee> danimo: i dont think so.  there was a long and complicated thread about it though
<imbrandon> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> imbrandon: yay!
<danimo> Hobbsee: I guess from the same people who want to keep the IPP detection off by default
<Tonio_> Lure: I installed a dapper and it worked, it started to fail while I migrated to edgy
<Tonio_> and it did this when I reinstalled too
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you can start it by "xnest :1" then shove any thing you wanted to run on display :1
* Hobbsee is downloading it
<danimo> Hobbsee: because they think it makes the system vulnerable
<Lure> Tonio_: I have clean Knot1 install + updates on laptop and dapper->edgy upgrade on desktop and both work
<Hobbsee> danimo: yes, obviously
<Tonio_> Lure: shit.....
<Lure> Tonio_: but both are using old .kde from dapper
<Tonio_> Lure: my installation too, here is the strange issue
<Tonio_> Lure: can you try to create a new profile eventually
<Tonio_> to use .kde from edgy, and confirm me if it works or not ?
<Tonio_> could be an interesting test
<danimo> Hobbsee: I share Kurt's opinion on that: It's totally BS
<danimo> Hobbsee: and it makes things complicated without need
* danimo hates how zeroconf is anything but zeroconf on linux
<Lure> Tonio_: tried with the Edgy user and it still works. sorry.
<Tonio_> Lure: argh !
<Lure> Hobbsee: congrats on top ten: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+topcontributors!
<Hobbsee> Lure: thanks :P
<Tonio_> I'm uploading kds, antialiased fonts will now work
<Tonio_> is there a launchpad bug to close concerning this ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i would think so
* Hobbsee looks
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for that - my eyes really hurt on edgy ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is I don't know if that'll work for existig profiles*
<Tonio_> but on new ones, it works here
<Lure> Tonio_: bug 56420
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56420 in kdebase "I lost antialiased fonts after upgrade to the kde 3.5.4" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56420
<Lure> Tonio_: we will see
<Tonio_> Lure: I just would like someone to confirm this before closing the bug
<Tonio_> it works here at least
<Tonio_> Lure: can you test if I send you the deb plz ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> dcc send
<Tonio_> Lure: best is to create a new profile and start the session
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm waiting for your comment to close the bug
<Tonio_> fonts are still a bit fuzzy bit at least antialiased here :)
<Tonio_> dunno what to do concerning the fuzzyness
<Lure> Tonio_: it works, but I agree they are a bit fuzzy
<Lure> it may be that xorg 7.1 handles them differently
<Tonio_> Lure: yes and I don't like this
<Tonio_> we should report a bug concerning this, with 2 images one with the dapper render and one with the edgy one
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm closing the bug concerning antialiasing
<Lure> Tonio_: put a note that this is for edgy
<Lure> (some users report 3.5.4 bugs for dapper)(
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we update dapper kds to resolv the issue ?
<Tonio_> I think no since dapper kde official version is 3.5.2...
<Lure> Tonio_: would only make sense if newer kde would be backported...
<Tonio_> Lure: that's my feeling too
<Tonio_> current packages, even posted by riddell, aren't "official" ones
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: doesnt that depend on how you define "official"?  :P
<imbrandon> unless Riddell put a kde 3.5.4 k-d-s on kubuntu.org ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: indeed hehe :)
<imbrandon> they are official just not supported by canonical ;)
* Hobbsee whines at imbrandon 
<Lure> Tonio_: we already discussed once: you have Sony laptop with special keys? can you add them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes ?
* Lure is currenly changing Laptop keys support in kdebase/kdeutils to work around layout switch
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, there is a launchpad bug concerning this
<Tonio_> paul sladen is supposed to get them to ubuntu
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is that the way it works is a bit strange
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, now I remember - they still lack support in hotkey-setup package
<Tonio_> because sonypi module uses different output blabla
<Tonio_> I didn't understood everything but it looks like a bit special to handle
<Tonio_> Lure: exactly
<Tonio_> Lure: could be interesting to ping sladen concerning this
<toma> off to bbq
<toma> bye
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: pong
<Tonio_> Lure: what is your keycode work providing that hotkey-setup doesn't ?
<Tonio_> little kde interface or osd during the changes ?
<Lure> Tonio_: just proper keycode -> xkeysym mapping and then auto actions/OSD by kmilo
<Tonio_> Lure: interesting
<Lure> Tonio_: moslty we just reuse kmilo generic module
<Tonio_> I hope sladen will get the vaio work in before edgy is out
<Lure> Tonio_: but I may look into getting nicer OSD from amarok/konversation and merge it into kmilo
<Lure> kmilo's OSD is a bit square...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes that would be nice indeed
<Tonio_> amarok's one is really nice
<Tonio_> Lure: do you have that strange dunhal
<Tonio_> dunhandler entry in kmenu/utility ?
<Tonio_> looks like a "bug" since this is a script used by kio-sdp
<Lure> Tonio_: yep :-( I think it was added recently...
<Tonio_> we should get any access to it
<Tonio_> I'll remove it
<Tonio_> a script should have a kmenu entry in any way
<Lure> Tonio_: if you want to ping sladen, go to #ubuntu-devel... ;-)
<Tonio_> sure ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: how did you fix the antialiasing problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: simply added 2 entries in kdeglobals
<Tonio_> they were not required before but now they are
<Tonio_> XftAntialias=true
<Tonio_> XftHintStyle=hintmedium
<Tonio_> XftSubPixel=none
<Tonio_> that's the change riddell
<Tonio_> I've had a few people to test before uploading of course
<Tonio_> Lure confirmed it works for him too
<Lure> Riddell: but there still seems some issue with font rendering in Xorg 7.1
<Lure> Riddell: fonts just look different in Edgy than in Dapper...
<Tonio_> yes, I agree on that point, fonts are not perfect even with that fix
<Tonio_> Lure: it would be interesting to ask gnome users if they feel the same with their fonts
* Lure enjoys waiting for kdebase to build ;-)
<imbrandon> ccache ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: doesnt looked to have killed anything yet.
* Hobbsee just installed the .deb
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> yea i'm running it now
<imbrandon> takes about 5 minutes to get used to but its FSKIN nice
<imbrandon> i love the fact i can have ALL my channels open on both networks and not pick and choose
<imbrandon> or run irssi 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hey wow!
<Hobbsee> this will take some getting used to
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss8.png
<Tonio_> what is your opinion on this :
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice
<Tonio_> I saw a few criticize on the net concerning kdesu prompt box
<Tonio_> people were saying it would be nicer not to display the command launched
<Tonio_> I must say that makes sense on a desktop oriented distro
<Tonio_> I think ubuntu/gnome don't display the command too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do you have a link to it?
<Tonio_> I would approve such a choice
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, but this is security issue - user should know what will happen as root
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, it was a few weeks ago, I just took a note of it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: my only concern with that would be if a script was running some form of dodgy command - and you might not see what was executing as a resut.
<seaLne> Lure: yep was about to say that
<Hobbsee> s/resut/result
<Tonio_> Lure: possibly but well...
<Tonio_> maybe hidding it with a "details" button would be nicer no ?
<Tonio_> then click details to see the command launched
<Lure> Tonio_: if we hide it, we should add "Details" or "Command Info" button that may display details of the command being executed
<Lure> exactly ;-)
<Tonio_> the point is that, honnestly, people that are concerned by the security know what happens and don't need the command
<Tonio_> the people that would need the command probably don't simply understand it...
<Tonio_> here is mpy conern
<Tonio_> concern
<Lure> Tonio_: I am concerned about security, but this does not mean it is clear which command is being executed 
<Tonio_> think about it : a file named "birtney_pussy.exe" doesn't prevent people from clicking on it you know :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I agree that regular users do not understand it...
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> so the people that don't use the shell would probably enter the password whatever is the command displayed
<Tonio_> and honnestly, this information is typically the kind of things that make linux "too complicated" is the spirit of many
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, in the case of amarok mp3 install script, it is nice to know what is going on
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> I would like a "details" button that would display the command
<Tonio_> but let it hidden by default
<Hobbsee> point
* Hobbsee wants that in adept.
<Tonio_> that would change anything for the security concerned personn and would make it more clear for the guy that would enter the password whatever happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on this ?
<Tonio_> note that I agree seeing the command doesn't change anything except for people that are judging the "difficulty" of the system without thinking a second about it
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems fair
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that I can have ideas, but not the potential to do it myself lol :)
<Tonio_> Lure: if you have time one day hhe
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploaded a new kds to remove the "synchronisation" in it
<Tonio_> in kontact. Nasty error message when clicking on it since kitchensync isn't installed by default
<Tonio_> who is using a keyboard with specific caracters like spanish or other ?
<imbrandon> heh Riddell when konversation 2.0 hits and i package it up we should definately put the treeview as default in k-d-s it is sooooo very nice
<Tonio_> it looks like kde has a nasty bug I have but that I don't get in gtk apps for example
<imbrandon> Tonio_: does a windows key count as another language ? hehe just tesasin
<Riddell> imbrandon: agreed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: impossible to type  correctly in kde apps (except pasting from gtk one hehe)
<Tonio_> it give this : ^e
<imbrandon> ouch
<Tonio_> yes that's not nice.... I need to investigate this, but it looks like a kde specific issue
<Tonio_> it happened when I migrated to edgy
<Tonio_> it worked fine with dapper so I suspect a setting should resolve the issue
<imbrandon> hrm what orde^path does kicker look for the distributor logo ?
<imbrandon> order*
<Tonio_> hum, the keyboard issue happens with both qt and kde apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to investigate this, but first, do you have an opinion what "might" cause the issue ?
<Tonio_> I've been reported it is not a local issuek, other french users have it too
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Tonio_> heya bddebian
* Tonio_ gets mad with that keyboard bug.....
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> does someone feel like calling my work tomorrow, and telling them i'm sick?
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt think she's supposed to have pain shafting down her wrist.
<imbrandon> probably not
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  probably due to doing the same thing for 8 hours, with only two minor breaks.
<Hobbsee> that sucks.
* danimo upgrades to edgy
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<Lure> Tonio_: since Riddell is probably already travelling, I have send laptop key fixes also to your e-mail for review
<Tonio_> Lure: sure, but the point is I can review the package, probably not the code since I'm not very involved on that part
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, np
<Tonio_> so I will review, but certainly not upload before ridell gives his opinion :)
* Lure goes to steal amarok's OSD for kmilo ;-)
<nixternal> imbrandon, new konvo is rocking brother!!! thanks
<imbrandon> yea very solid here too, even got Seveas to install it for a minute LOL , anyhow i'm off to nap for a few
<Lure> imbrandon: where can I get new konversation?
<imbrandon> dapper or edgy ?
<imbrandon> deb http://imbrandon.com/packages edgy konversation-nightly
<imbrandon> deb-src http://imbrandon.com/packages edgy konversation-nightly
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.com/pubkey.gpg if you need my key
<Lure> imbrandon: edgy - thanks
<imbrandon> and s/edgy/dapper/g if you want dapper
<danimo> imbrandon: is a nightly build really worth it for konvi?
<imbrandon> danimo: the konversation team wanted it, and yea there are tons of changes daily most of the time
<imbrandon> danimo: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss8.png <--- thats todays daily
<imbrandon> check out the new list view option
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: ah, no more tabs
<danimo> imbrandon: that looks cool for my widescreen
<imbrandon> well there are still tabs, you can choose either way
* Lure trying konversation out
<Tm_T> imbrandon: mooh, not any chance to get channels numbered? like irssi ;)
<nixternal> now that would be kool
<imbrandon> Tm_T: poke sho in #konversation but i doubt it since they just went into feature freeze for the 0.20 release here in a few days 
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> hello Tm_T :)
<imbrandon_> hahaha
<imbrandon_> no more 20 chan limit ;)
<nixternal> found a bug i think ;)
<nixternal> Tm_T: you can meta+number to change tabs
<Tm_T> nixternal: I know, but that's not the same what I meant
<imbrandon> nixternal: i can
<Tm_T> nixternal: I like to see just a number where is activity, not whole channel name
<imbrandon> use irssi then ;)
<Tm_T> imbrandon: I do I do ;)
<imbrandon> thats why i dont like irssi cuz i cant see the chan names ;)
<Tm_T> hehe
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> imbrandon: i have a script that will show you all the channel names if you are interested
<nixternal> i kinda like it, but then again i don't
<imbrandon> i found an easy way past the 20 chan limit though
<imbrandon> nixternal: nah i dont use irssi enough
<nixternal> so did i, i messaged an admin
<Tm_T> imbrandon: you see, I do remember exactly what channel is what number, even if there's over 20 channels etc ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: how ?
<nixternal>  /msg lilo
<nixternal> like that
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> no dodo
<Tm_T> nah
<nixternal> hahahaha
<imbrandon> well its the same way everyone already does it actualy just can do it from one client now
<imbrandon> easier
<nixternal> i only use irssi for my admin stuff...you notice RichJ in a channel, that is cuz he can be op'd and using nalioth's script for backup
<Tm_T> ugh
<Tm_T> I use irssi for, err, irc, irc, irc, msn, jabber ...
<nixternal> i use konversation for all of that as well with bitlbee
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm bit low on channels atm, less than 50
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/ss9.png <-- look at the two freenodees
<Tm_T> oh those colours are hurting my eyes
<imbrandon> then use irssi on a black and green wise unix term and be happy, i'm off to sleep, gnight all ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/konvo.jpg    <- 1 freenode more than 20
<Tm_T> imbrandon: hehe ;)
<nixternal> 22 to be exact
<Tm_T> nixternal: I know, you have +r in your modes
<Tm_T> I did too until this shell server had service cutout
<yuriy> hi Sime
<lnxkde> I have a little problem with KDE 3.5.4
<lnxkde> averytime I login it ask me to take the configuration wizard 
<lnxkde> about the eyecandy settings...
<Lure> Tonio_: thoenig commited some fixed for kwallet integration for knetworkmanager: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/knetworkmanager/src/
<Tonio_> Lure: very interesting, let me look
<Tonio_> we cant update the version, but we still can provide a patch
<Tonio_> or maybe ask for uvf exception request
<Tonio_> that would probably be better
<Lure> Tonio_: why can't we update the version?
<Lure> lot's of files changed...
<Lure> maybe we should check with thoenig if he plans any release soon
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, thoenig probably won't since he bases the releases on suse plan
<Tonio_> and new opensuse is not planned for a while...
<Lure> Tonio_: true - and our package is still not based on svn, right?
<Tonio_> Lure: my package is based on svn revisions number
<Lure> Tonio_: didn't we have problems with packaging version directly out of svn?
<Tonio_> Lure: we did
<Tonio_> Lure: but since only src had been changed, I assume I can simply update the src folder and get the same tarball structure
<Tonio_> I'm testing
<Lure> probably true
<Tonio_> if it builds, I'll do an uvf exception  request
<Tonio_> other folders haven't been changed for month
<Tonio_> but yes, it is quite complicated to make the tarball from svn, so we generally use suse src packages
<Tonio_> currently building
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm also synching the icons since the size bugs looks like resolved
<Tonio_> "icons are now real 22x22"
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is we have to update the patches, especially nodialup one
<Lure> Tonio_: good. I can look into patch problems - just upload version w/o patch somewhere
<Tonio_> I'm just doing it now
<Tonio_> they are quite easy to port, almost nothing to change
<danimo> oha, edgy has Firefox 2.0 b1?
<danimo> that's... edgy
<Lure> danimo: true, particularly as it will be released after edgy (after recent slip announcement) ;-)
<danimo> wow, the edgy upgrade is running for about 2,5 hours now (not counting download time)
<Lure> danimo: kdepim question: I got annoyed by network errors in dialogs when I am not on net - how hard you think would be to move those to status bar (= less visible)
<danimo> Lure: in kmail?
<Lure> yep
<danimo> Lure: just send it to offline mode
<danimo> Lure: file menu
<danimo> Lure: suse even has patches to trigger offline mode from knm, but those were less than mature last time I looked
<Lure> danimo: true, but even worse: at work I cannot access external pop, while at home I cannot access work's imap :-(
<Lure> currently I workaround by having all on manual - and then using Check Mail...
<danimo> Lure: afaik you can script kmail into disabling certain accounts
<Lure> danimo: that would be interesting, with dcop?
<danimo> Lure: but I cannot verify right now, since in the current state of upgrade it would be less than clever to start kmail
<danimo> Lure: yes
<danimo> I can be wrong of course
<Lure> ok, will check dcop interfaces
<Tonio_> kopete has the same problem
<danimo> Tonio_: yes, but it is unlikely that we can find a satifying solution before KDE 4
<danimo> Tonio_: both apps have an offline mode
<danimo> but the operating system needs to give hints
<Tonio_> danimo: yes I know ;)
<Tonio_> nice to ear that kde4 will not cause the issue
<Tonio_> danimo: since you are here, I have a locales issue that drives me nuts
<Tonio_> specific to kda
<Tonio_> kde
<danimo> Tonio_: well, hopefully at least. it all depends on wether we will be able to come up with a meaningful dbus interface for offline modes on freedesktop.org
<Tonio_> here is the point
<danimo> but it should be problem
<danimo> Tonio_: not sure if I can help but.. .shoot
<Tonio_> sure I can understant this :)
<Tonio_> here it is :
<Tonio_> I can't write ""e
* danimo neither ;)
<Tonio_> I can't write "" correctly
<danimo> 
<danimo> actually I can
<Tonio_> danimo: yes you have dapper
<danimo> Tonio_: not using deadkeys?
<Tonio_> when edgy will installed that will fail
<danimo> Tonio_: not after the next reboot :)
<Tonio_> danimo: that's it
<danimo> Tonio_: do you use deadkeys?
<Tonio_> the point is it works in tty or gtk apps
<danimo> interesting
<Tonio_> but neither kde apps nor qt ones are working
<Tonio_> I'm just wondering where could be the issue
<danimo> Tonio_: I'll have a look
<Tonio_> that a bit weird
<Tonio_> oki
<danimo> Tonio_: I just wonder how much longer the upgrade takes
<Tonio_> this is really problematic for french :)
<danimo> it's in setup phase right now
<Tonio_> danimo: should be hat long
<danimo> Tonio_: hehe, germans can easily get around that by transscribung umlauts
<Tonio_> unless you have a completly crazy number of packages installed
* danimo does
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> is  existing in german ?
<danimo> like almost all of gnome ended on my installation
<danimo> nope
<Tonio_> I'm surprised you can write it currently
<danimo> but I have deadkeys activated
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so I first would like you to confirm me if you have the issue after next reboot ;)
<danimo>    
* danimo is the accent champ :)
<Tonio_> that would be nice cause it is really a pain to write french
<Tonio_>  or  are working since it isn't a french combination on french keyboard
<Tonio_> but ^u or ^e are combinations
<danimo> Tonio_: well, french keyboards are even more painful than german ones
<Tonio_> here is the point
<Tonio_> well after a few years it is quite okay for me
<Tonio_> but I agree it is by far easier okn qwerty keyboards
<danimo> yes, I also got used to have keys like []  and {} at totally inaccessible places
<danimo> Tonio_: but trust me, after 450 pages of latex, you get used to it :)
<Tonio_> danimo: haha
<danimo> wtf?
<danimo> why did the upgrade of eagle just launch eagle?
<danimo> Tonio_: hmm, dpkg-new files are for manual conflict resolution, right?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-13
<innovati> so, does anybody here recall what the default windeco and widget style are for kubuntu or will be default in the upcoming releasE?
<mhb> innovati: they will be the same as in Feisty
<mhb> innovati: most likely
<mhb> innovati: that means Crystal windeco and Polyester widget style
<innovati> mhb: hmm, I think I left the default settings ~10 minutes after installing it haha, thanks
<innovati> oh yes, I recall polyester, it's a nice style isn't it
<mhb> it's not that bad
<innovati> haha so shiny all of a sudden haha
* innovati puts on sunglasses
<MaximLevitsky> Hi
<kubuntu> i just klicked on my trash can and it asked me what do i want to open it with? anybody know about that?
<MaximLevitsky> Two days before I told here that I found some bugs in kdesu, and that kdesudo is far from perfect. I need to know which one kubuntu will use,so I can fix it
<kubuntu> how about kdesu
<MaximLevitsky> I mean will kdesu be replaced with kdesudo?
<kubuntu> dont know
<mhb> MaximLevitsky: that's a good question, but most of the people here are asleep. I would recommend using the kubuntu-devel mailing list.
<kubuntu> i just klicked on my trash can and it asked me what do i want to open it with? anybody know about that?
<mhb> kubuntu: nope :o) you should try the #kubuntu channel, we're not exactly support here, sorry.
<kubuntu> ok thanks mhb
<MaximLevitsky> mhb, sure i will ask, thanks
<MaximLevitsky> i/I
<mhb> MaximLevitsky: my bet is on "kdesu" staying the default, but ask there to make sure
<MaximLevitsky> mhb, thanks a lot, and btw I agree with you, I also find it better that kdesudo
<pgquiles> nixternal: ping
<Hobbsee> manchicken__: pong
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal!
<n8k99> heya nixternal and Hobbsee!
* n8k99 just saying hey
<Hobbsee> mhb: compiz is by default for machines that support it
<Hobbsee> mhb: if they dont, it drops back to metacity
<Hobbsee> hiya n8k99!
<nixternal> hola
<Hobbsee> fabo: seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132096 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132096 in kvpnc "Upgrade disables vpn client kvpnc" [Undecided,New] 
<mhb> Hobbsee: ah, thanks for enlightening me
<Hobbsee> (as we keep finding major bugs each tribe)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kubuntu/index/C/index.html
<nixternal> how does that index look? all of the 'How do I...' stuff will be links to the answers
<fabo> Hobbsee: on previous kvpnc, pkcs11-tool wasn't supported, opensc was added on 0.8.9
<fabo> Hobbsee: as kvpnc can support multiple vpnc type of connection, every "helper" is a suggests
<Hobbsee> fabo: ah right
<fabo> don't need to explain the rationale :)
* fabo be back, goes to the office ;)
<Riddell> anyone want to package the new amarok?
<siretart> anying using xine based applications with the smb:// url?
<Riddell> wouldn't have thought xine could work with smb://
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure amarok doesn't do a great job of it, apachelogger_ may know
<apachelogger_> xine doesn't support kio slaves
<apachelogger_> siretart: though I have been told for years that it's being worked on, I never saw anything working... ;-)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, the amarok package should get a debug package, debian added it in 1.4.6
<Riddell> all our packages have debug packages
<Riddell> (you just have to know where to get them)
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> do they get hidden?
<Riddell> they're on an obscure archive somewhere
<apachelogger_> hm
* apachelogger_ asks the mighty wiki
<Riddell> jdong: did ktorrent get a fix?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<apachelogger_> Riddell: thx
<apachelogger_> Riddell: that does ship debug symbols for everything, just not backports :|
<Riddell> apachelogger_: yes, why the long face?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: how is one supposed to take a proper backtrace from a backports package?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: in theory it should just work
<Riddell> oh, it /doesn't/ have backports, I misread you
<apachelogger_> :P
<Riddell> dunno, pitti would know why it wasn't included
<Tm_T> hi manchicken_
<ijuz__> NetworkManager is the suck, all my laptop says is "NetworkManager: <info> Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported"
<_StefanS_> Riddell: compile is progressing rather well.. have a few packages that cause probs
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what causes problems?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: libxml-parser-perl and libxml-encoding-perl depend on eachother to build, subversion is missing gcj build-dependency, rpm depends on libdb4.4 but libdb4.5 is required by some other packages, so they need to be swapped
<_StefanS_> libneon25-dev changed to libneon26-dev in rpm debian/rules as well.
<_StefanS_> but nothing yet for i386 vs. lpia
<_StefanS_> Riddell: here's the list of the stuff currently rebuilt: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33551/
<Riddell> _StefanS_: which of those are blocked by the above issues?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: These are: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33552/
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ok, please e-mail the list of good kde modules and dependencies that still need to be built to infinity
<Riddell> and cc me and doko
<_StefanS_> righto.
<_StefanS_> quite a list ;)
<Riddell> you can also add the list of issues you have above at the end
<Riddell> yep, great stuff :)
<_StefanS_> uhm I expect the whole list you mailed me to be rebuilt later today, so I'll mail the list once I'm done. And ofcourse include any issues with it
<_StefanS_> ok?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it would be really cool to have some of these backgrounds included within kubuntu .. : http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/gallery/ specifically the "vplants" collection
<_StefanS_> they're downright amazing.
<Riddell> we already have a background for gutsy
<Riddell> of course he can submit the artwork to the kde oxygen background competition
<_StefanS_> well I dont know the guy, I just sorta stumbled upon the backgrounds
<_StefanS_> :)
<fabo> Riddell: builds fine under feisty confirmation -> strigi_0.5.5-2build1 + kde4libs_3.92.0-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> fabo: do I need to make kde4libs build-dep on that strigi version?
<fabo> Riddell: it is recommended. kde4libs_3.92.0-0ubuntu3 build only with strigi_0.5.5-2build1
<Riddell> ok
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | amarok 1.4.7 packager needed | FF, UVF Thursday, anything we need updated?
<doc_> hi there :)
<Riddell> hi doc_, has your island burnt down?
<doc_> a littel :/ thanks for asking :)
<Riddell> at least your internet seems to be working, that's the important thing
<doc__> hehehehe of course :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: found a bug related to that networkstatus in kdelibs, will try to fix and make a patch for you.
<_StefanS_> ouch.. cpu is 99 degrees celcius. Better find my external fan :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what's that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cp: cannot stat `.//usr/bin/networkstatustestservice': No such file or directory
<_StefanS_> Riddell: gotta find out why that binary is not created/moved to the correct place
<Riddell> it may no longer exist
<Riddell> _StefanS_: did you send that e-mail to infinity?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: not yet. I was going to wait until I had finished compiling the last 4 packages
<siretart> apachelogger: no, xine doesn't support kioslaves
<siretart> apachelogger: xine however does support various MRL schemes, see xine(5) for details
<apachelogger> siretart: yeah, but I think the smb thingy is br0ken
<apachelogger> I'm not really into smb stuff though ;-)
<siretart> apachelogger: that's what I believe as well
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ctypes  (python-ctypes) needs lpia in debian/control under Architecture.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: if you want to submit it.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: can you send me a debdiff?
<Riddell> as an attachment preferably
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm ok
* Hobbsee waves
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the attachment is in the  second mail
<_StefanS_> Riddell: regular diff....
<Riddell> _StefanS_: do you object to debdiffs?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no not at all.. I just cant never get it to work
* _StefanS_ is kinda hopeless when it comes to debdiff's :(
<Riddell> dch -i    ..add changelog..   debuild; cd ..; debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<_StefanS_> goody, I will write it down :)
<_StefanS_> uhm I guess I missed the dch -i part
<_StefanS_> thats why it didn't have anything to diff even though I changed the source
<Riddell> oh, debuild -S, I forgot the -S
<_StefanS_> oh yep.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I added you to motu-uvf, I noticed you had no negative votes :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who's dealing with amarok?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, somehow!  :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whoever grabs it first
<_StefanS_> Riddell, Hobbsee: I'm compiling it for lpia if thats what you're talking about
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no, we're talking about the new version, which needs to be packaged (and backported) by someone
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<_StefanS_> oh ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: then again, no idea how much ubuntu stuff i'll be doing, including if i'll have time to do -uvf
<Hobbsee> but it will be useful to be able to shove kubuntu stuff thru
<Riddell> :)
<Hobbsee> interesting answer.  Riddell's smiling over me saying i'll probably be spending less time on *ubuntu
<jjesse> i think we all are Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jjesse: right, okay then
* ScottK should also be able to help with the shoving through ... 
<Hobbsee> ScottK: excellent, so we have 2 kubuntu ack's, and can shove anything thru without gnome interference.  excellent.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i didnt know you wanted to get rid of me that much...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i don't
<ScottK> Of course I've been having less time for *ubuntu lately too...
<Riddell> I'm smiling that kubuntu remains the important thing
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, it tends to seem the most useful
<ScottK> Well that's the thing I actually use every day.
<Hobbsee> it's interesting - the top distros, apart from ubuntu, all seem to be shipping kde as their default...
<kwwii> erm, redhat?
<Hobbsee> okay, excluding redhat.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Which are those (I'm curious)?
<ScottK> opensuse?
<Hobbsee> yeah, pclinux07,
<ScottK> IIRC, SUSE shipped Gnome/KDE on an equal footing now.
<Hobbsee> http://distrowatch.com/
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought it did kde
<kwwii> nope, those days are gone
<ScottK> Since Novell bought them the've leaned more and more towards Gnome.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> dodgy
<jjesse> for opensuse you have the opportunity in the install ot specify either KDE or gnome
* Hobbsee was reading the marketing team ML
<\sh> Riddell: compiz and kde under gutsy? compiz-kde installed, but how do someone enable it?
<Hobbsee> \sh: compiz --replace
<\sh> i did...
<\sh> no change
<\sh> with gnome no problem
<Riddell> do you have compiz-fusion plugins installed?
<\sh> Riddell: is it installed by default?
<Riddell> no
<\sh> plugins-main is installed
<\sh> plugins-extra I don't know
<\sh> hmm...installing emerald ;)
<\sh> and freeze ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> \sh: undocumented feature.
<\sh> Hobbsee: hehe...looks like
<\sh> let's try it again
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's the opposite to teh windows burning down
<Hobbsee> \sh: oh - you cant ctrl+c the terminal compiz
<Hobbsee> \sh: use kwin --replace to get out of compiz
<\sh> Hobbsee: tbh, compiz --replace gives more problems then under gnome...
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes, compiz and kde are not friends
<\sh> hopefully kde4 will solve this issue
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> \sh: you got it working?
<\sh> Riddell: yepp...but only for a short time
<\sh> Riddell: kde3 and compiz...
<\sh> many graphical bugs (top/bottom line of panel, depends where you moved the panel)
<\sh> the keyboard shortcuts are gone, when switching from gnome to kde compiz
<Riddell> \sh: what did you need to do to get it working?
<\sh> Riddell: just a compiz --replace
<\sh> and you need compiz-kde installed
<\sh> but how to change the keyboard shortcuts...I didn't manage...
<\sh> I'll check this evening when I have more time to investigate
<\sh> (works here with the free radeon driver from xorg...M300 ati card)
<nixternal> anyone else having external mouse issue at all?
<kwwii> nixternal: yeah, I can find mine :p
<nixternal> mine is acting like it the battery is dead, but I just replaced it
<nixternal> the touchpad works fine, but the external mouse is garbage right now
* Hobbsee uses an external penguin.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: AAAAH!
* Tm_T will paint his next mouse to look like penguin
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> don't laugh, its great idea!
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder what's happened to Tonio
<Riddell> _StefanS_: kdesudo is in main
<Riddell> anyone have tonio's phone number?  kwwii, manchicken?
<jjesse> is there a meeting today?
<kwwii> nope, I do not have it
* Hobbsee does not
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not for kubuntu -it's not the first wednesday of the month
<Riddell> jjesse: no, but he's been missing for 10 days and I need to know what's happening with bluetooth before FF
<nixternal> Riddell: didn't he go on a vacation with his girlfriend?
<jjesse> ah
<Riddell> rings a bell
<jjesse> ive just mised the the last couple and didnt' want to miss another one
<nixternal> I remember him saying something like "did I tell you I love her"
<Riddell> going to Rome
<nixternal> so I am wondering, you think he popped the question?
<Riddell> "on vacation on sunday for 10 days"
<Riddell> mm, in Rome, might be hard not to
<nixternal> right
<Riddell> so he's gone until FF basicly
<Riddell> anyone fancy updating his kdebluetooth packages and uploading?
<Riddell> I don't know if there's fancy stuff that needs doing or not though
<nixternal> 08/03/07] [12:33:44] [    Tonio_]  Riddell: and I'll be on vacation on sunday for 10 days
<nixternal> [08/03/07] [12:34:01] [    Tonio_]  going to visit roma, my girlfriend offered me the trip for my birthday :)
<nixternal> [08/03/07] [12:34:10] [    Tonio_]  did I tell you I love her ? ^^
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> so he has a couple of more days
<nixternal> ahh, I just noticed you posted it
<nixternal> Riddell: I can update it, you can upload it :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm not sure where he was putting his packages
<Riddell> fabo has the url to kdebluetooth betas
<nixternal> I think in a PPA iirc
<Hobbsee> or on his home repo, maybe
<nixternal> kdebluetooth repos in pkg-kde?
<nixternal> kde-extras
<fabo> nixternal: tonio package is on his home repo
<nixternal> ah, OK, thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: http://cryptomilch.de/~dgollub/kdebluetooth/  beta 6 here
<fabo> :)
<Riddell> I can't remember why it wasn't uploaded, it needs a new dependency or something
* Riddell really should have paid more attention
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont you log?
<Riddell> ubuntulog does, but I can't find it just now
<fabo> basket rules ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sweet news about kdesudo
<mhb> Riddell: what is the plan with kdesudo? There was a person asking about it the other day.
<nixternal> I think it was just added to kubuntu-meta (seen something in gutsy-changes about it)
<nosrednaekim> as for that bug that someone was reporting the other day with VIA chipsets and Kinfocenter, its definately a VIA video driver problem.
<nixternal> Riddell: should I change the maintainer to Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>?
<nosrednaekim> I tried it out on a VIa computer.
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: what bug is that?
<nixternal> I have to via systems here to try and reproduce it on
<nixternal> s/to/two
<nosrednaekim> I forget. :( but it was some bug where kinfo center would crash the whole computer when looking at the openGL status.
<nixternal> works fine here
<nosrednaekim> (or at least crash X)
<nixternal> but then again I am not using binary drivers
<nosrednaekim> are you using vesa? or "via"?
<nixternal> ati (dri r300 project)
<nixternal> via chipset though
<Riddell> nixternal: can do
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> test building it now
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: this had to do with the via graphics chip
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> ya, the via graphics chip, the xorg drivers for it are really really bad
<nosrednaekim> yeah, the bug is (partly) reproducable on fiesty (kinfo center just crashes)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebluetooth/kdebluetooth_1.0~beta6~r698638-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy, any idea if it works?
<nixternal> I don't have bluetooth on this machine to test it
<nixternal> that's it..I am going to go buy some bluetooth toys this week
<Riddell> fdoving: do I remember you have bluetooth?
<nixternal> my cellphone doesn't even have bluetooth...man I am cheap
<nixternal> a bluetooth usb adapter is fairly inexpensive...I can take my laptop to the mall and sit in the food court and borrow people's cell phones :D
<toma> nice artwork/kdm in gutsy atm!
<Hobbsee> toma!
<toma> ola Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> toma: i like your idea, btw
<toma> hmm, which one ;-) ?
<toma> i'm full of idea
<toma> s
<Hobbsee> toma: the one about closing kde3 bugs, when kde4 releases
<toma> Hobbsee: you do? o allright. I expected some objections from packagers
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Until KDE4 is the default supported version in a released version of Kubuntu, I don't think we should do that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: upstream b ugtracker
<Hobbsee> toma: wlel, if you're not going to fix the bugs anyway, what's the point in having them?
<ScottK> Ah.
<Hobbsee> all tehy do is sit there and rot
<Hobbsee> i cant see the point
<nixternal> toma: I am onboard with the kde3 bug closing as well...I know Phil Rodgriguez and I already talked about it and are planning on something similar in the next few months
<ScottK> Well until KDE4 is mature enough for mere mortals, don't be so sure you're done fixing KDE3.
<nixternal> kde 3.5.8 is pretty much it, unless it is security or grave
<toma> Hobbsee: i agree
<toma> nixternal: planning on something similar?
<nixternal> heh, there are still bugs from KDE 3.3
<nixternal> stuff with KHC and docs right now
<nixternal> but I have been following the KDE bugsquad and I know some of them have stated something similar
<toma> the reactions  on my blog are a bit mixed
<toma> i think a somewhat mild version of my proposal can make it
<toma> not sure how to proceed though
<toma> it will close the bugs in launchpad as well though
<toma> i dont know if you aer happy with that
<Hobbsee> toma: it'll close the upstream links
<Hobbsee> and we can close based off that
<toma> k
<Hobbsee> personally, if upstream arent going to fix them, and we arent either, then what's the point in keeping them open?
<toma> +1
<toma> now i need someone to explain the klamav thread to me
<ScottK> What isn't clear?
<toma> What is not clear to me is why you dont want klamav to update its core
<ScottK> First, as a matter of policy, updates should be done within the packaging system.
<ScottK> So, it's normal to disable functionality that allows updates external to the packaging system.
<ScottK> So, I'd put it the other way, why should we allow it?
<ScottK> Additionally, I've discovered that clamav can easily be made to use a mix of /usr/local and system files from different versions and that can't be a good thing.
<toma> because i fear people will not have to right lines in the apt package manager to receive the updates at all and because people do not update every day
<ScottK> But to make the klamav approach work they also need to know enough to install the build-dependencies, which most people won't do either.
<ScottK> Also, -security is enabled by default and we've been very good about getting security updates for clamav done quickly.
<toma> why would people need to have build-deps?
<ScottK> Additionally, desktop av doens't have the same level of criticality on Linux desktops as it does on Windows desktops.
<ScottK> So they can build the new version of the software from source.
<ScottK> That's what klamav does, it fetches the new upstream release, builds, and installs it in /usr/local.
<toma> ahhh
<toma> that was not clear
<toma> i thought it jst received a binary blob which was a standalone part of the scanning
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Also, virus definitions are retrieved.
<ScottK> This is just for clamav engine upgrades.
<toma> right
<toma> thanks, i'll reply to the list after dinner to cancel my objections
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<nixternal> conversation with su failed
<nixternal> what does that mean when trying to run add/remove in feisty?
<nixternal> actually that error is in edgy...jeesh
<Riddell> it means kdesu broke?
<nixternal> that is what I suspect
<nixternal> but he is supposedly getting this on a new system...trying to get him to upgrade
<jc-denton> is there a plan to implement spellchecking in klauncher?
<jc-denton> which can correct errors with a distance of 1 or 2?
<jc-denton> will it be able to compete with quicksilver (which katapult is not imho)
<jc-denton> will the next kubuntu ship with kde4?
<TheInfinity> kubuntu 7.10?
<jc-denton> yes
<TheInfinity> no. kde4 is not final
<jc-denton> yes but it will be a bit after the release of the new kubuntu
<jc-denton> so i ask myself if you will delay it a bit
<ScottK> It's been discussed and it's just not possible.
<TheInfinity> there will be inoffical kde4 upgrades
<TheInfinity> but they are not offically supported
<ScottK> The Kubuntu schedule is tied ot the Ubuntu schedule and there really is no mechanism to delay one without the other.
<jc-denton> where?
<jc-denton> what does mean not possible
<jc-denton> of course it is
<TheInfinity> jc-denton: kubuntu.org offers inofficial kde upgrades
<TheInfinity> the have kde4 atm
<TheInfinity> but its just for testing
<jc-denton> yes but i don't want inoffical stuff if i upgrade to a new distro
<jc-denton> i'm already playing with them too
<TheInfinity> then you have to wait ;)
<TheInfinity> kde 4.0 wnt be that stable i think, so its even better if theres some time
<jc-denton> no i'll switch to opensuse :P
<jc-denton> (and waste my spare time with rpm dependencies)
<TheInfinity> do what you want ;9
<jc-denton> but nobody wants an old kde version with a new distro
<mhb> jc-denton: KDE4 is very unstable by itself
<TheInfinity> jc-denton: everyone who likes just a stable OS likes an old kde version ;)
<mhb> jc-denton: actually, everyone wants the system to "just work" without tweaking, and KDE4 doesn't offer it yet
<mhb> jc-denton: if you are a KDE enthusiast, you can easily install KDE4 with just a few packages
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I am convinced that isn't hat gentoo users like ;)
<TheInfinity> jc-denton: if you like the latest software sometimes with a lack of stability you can use sidux for example - or using the inofficial backports
<jc-denton> i'm not an enthusiast, i'm just interested
<nosrednaekim> *what
<TheInfinity> or gento - there you will have always the latest software
<jc-denton> but kde4 will then be final (which i also have problems to imagine, since i played with the kde4 beta)
<TheInfinity> jc-denton: windows vista for example is also final
<TheInfinity> i dont need to say more, dont I? ;)
<jc-denton> it's indeed very stable
<mhb> jc-denton: you see, KDE4 has a beta available, but their "beta" is a lot different to the Kubuntu concept of "beta" version
<jc-denton> ok maybe change topics
<mhb> jc-denton: they don't have all the features there, which is a prerequisite for a beta
<jc-denton> does anybody know about the new kde launcher
<mhb> jc-denton: krunner?
<jc-denton> mhb: microsoft?
<mhb> jc-denton: no, KDE4 guys ...
<jc-denton> yes i read about this
<jc-denton> it will come available later
<jc-denton> but that does not mean that 4.0 will be unstable
<mhb> jc-denton: I'm afraid if KDE4.0 final will arrive at the planned date, it would be of "beta" quality for us
<ScottK> jc-denton: For those of us who use Kubuntu for actual work that we get paid for, I think Gutsy with KDE4 by default would be a disaster.
<ScottK> It'd be time for me to look for another distro.
<sahin_h> Is Kubuntu 8.04 will be provide KDE4 as default? I'm just wondering.
<TheInfinity> sahin_h: depends on how stable kde4 is
<sahin_h> If not, I don't mind. I'm really just wondering.
<sahin_h> So is there hope for it?
<jc-denton> ScottK: well kontact was and still is a desaster in every kubuntu distro ;)
<jc-denton> ScottK: but i understand
<ScottK> jc-denton: Oddly enough I've used it as my primary mail client for over two years with no real problems.
<ScottK> Actually 1 + years on Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Opensuse and Xandros before that.
<mhb> sahin_h: most likely not
<TheInfinity> jc-denton: you never moved many mails in an IMAP folder ...
<jc-denton> ScottK: i don't belive you
<mhb> sahin_h: Kubuntu 8.04 will be an LTS release, so we should try and make it an exceptionally stable release
<jc-denton> we tried to use it at work
<TheInfinity>  i meant ScottK
<jc-denton> with kolab
<jc-denton> it never worked
<sahin_h> mhb: Well this is sad, however you are the developers.
<ScottK> TheInfinity: True.  I use pop, not imap.
<sahin_h> I won't switch to opensuse. ;-)
<ScottK> If jc-denton had said IMAP is Kmail really sucks, I'd have agreed.
<TheInfinity> ScottK: i have ca. 500 MB mails in imap
<TheInfinity> and there kmail really sucks
* ScottK agrees.
<jc-denton> TheInfinity: ?
<TheInfinity> cached imap of course ;)
<ScottK> sahin_h: I am a developer now, but that wasn't true most of the time I'be used Kontact/Kmail.
<jc-denton> ScottK: well i mean that
<mhb> sahin_h: if you think KDE4 will be production-ready for you at its release or in Kubuntu 8.04, you can easily switch to it
<jc-denton> nobody uses pop nowadays
<jc-denton> and kolab uses imap for everything
<ScottK> Then I guess I'm nobody.
<mhb> sahin_h: we will provide fully functional KDE4 packages. They just won't be the default.
<TheInfinity> jc-denton: lots of people use pop3 at home
<jc-denton> yes my grandma
<sahin_h> mhb: Ok. That's fine.
<jc-denton> ;)
<ScottK> Every time I've tried IMAP I've lost mail.  Doesn't matter what client I used.
<mhb> sahin_h: but we will provide instructions on how to set KDE4 as default, so everyone can make the switch if they want
<TheInfinity> but if you have an own server or a network in a company you have imap ;)
<sahin_h> mhb: Even better!
<ScottK> Well my company is the ideal size.  Employees == 1.
<sahin_h> mhb: That's will be fine for me.
<TheInfinity> ScottK: I just have an own server in net and make some web projects. and have imap mail ;)
<jc-denton> ScottK: too bad for you, you need to do all the work yourself :D
<jc-denton> just curious.. what kind of company is it, ScottK ?
<ScottK> I mostly do consulting in system engineering and also some SMTP related stuff.
<ScottK> And I'd rather do all the work myself than deal with trying to manage getting other people to do it for me.
<jc-denton> system engineering == project management
<jc-denton> maybe not == , but  like that?
<ScottK> No more on the technical end of working out the details of how different complex system interact.
<jc-denton> so you do coding? or sysadm related stuff?
<ScottK> Group A designs syste AA and Group B designs system BB.  When in-service will AA and BB work together well and how to make it better.
<ScottK> I do some coding, but mostly for prototype work.
<ScottK> It's mostly design documentation.
<jc-denton> ok
<jc-denton> klauncher: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<jc-denton> i did as written on the kubuntu page
<jc-denton> also with the export
<jc-denton> i want to try out klauncher now!! :(
<mhb> jc-denton: do you mean krunner?
<jc-denton> yes
<mhb> jc-denton: well why don't you test it then?
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> no program works
<jc-denton> see above
<mhb> jc-denton: not true, it works here (Gutsy, KDE4 beta)
<jc-denton> well i have feisty
<mhb> jc-denton: do you have KDE4 beta packages installed?
<jc-denton> yes
<jc-denton> but wait
<jc-denton> kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev
<jc-denton> it could not install them
<mhb> jc-denton: hmm, ask in #kubuntu support channel then
<jc-denton> i did
<jc-denton> they told me to ask here
<mhb> jc-denton: actually, the new krunner launcher is no marvel in beta
<mhb> jc-denton: I tried to run it from KDE3, it launches, but it can't really do anything useful
<mhb> jc-denton: you can either launch a command if you write the exact comamnd or launch a konsole
<jc-denton> humm
<mhb> jc-denton: even KDE3's katapult can do more stuff at this point
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/WDjJbV29.html
<jc-denton> katapult sucks
<jc-denton> maybe we could hack up krunner
<jc-denton> but i first have to get it running
<mhb> jc-denton: I'm afraid I have no idea what the problem is.
<jc-denton> hrmm
<jc-denton> the instructions on the page looked so easy
<jc-denton> did anybody try out the packaes on feisty actually?
<ScottK> instructions on a page are often that way.  no sorry, not me.
<mhb> jc-denton: yes, people did and it worked well for them
<mhb> jc-denton: are you sure you have all the latest Feisty updates and that you didn't miss any step?
<jc-denton> yes
<jc-denton> ah wait
<jc-denton> apt-get installs other stuff then aptitude
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> first it did not work with apt-get now with aptitude
<jc-denton> where is apt-work?
<fdoving> Riddell: yes, you remember correctly, i have bluetooth.
<jc-denton> now aptitude wants to remove all the things apt-get installed
<jc-denton> looks completely broken to me
<jc-denton> my other computer is still running edgy
<jc-denton> i guess i cant install it there
<nixternal> fdoving: I put the kdebluetooth package on my PPA, but it seems there is an issue with a libobex dep in the PPA
<nixternal> jc-denton: katapult is far from "sucks"
<jc-denton> nixternal: have you ever tried quicksilver?
<fdoving> nixternal: PPA = personal package archive or something? (i'm like 1,5 weeks delayed in the online-world)
<nixternal> what is quicksilver?
<nixternal> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> sounds like an apple-thing
<fdoving> nixternal: from where did you get that kdebluetooth? url?
<jc-denton> the thing katapult tries to be
<nixternal> well seeing that I haven't used proprietary software since the 90s, that would be no
<jc-denton> nixternal: do you have access to a mac?
<jc-denton> if so try it out
<jc-denton> if not search youtube
<nixternal> fdoving: you just want my source files from the PPA so you can build it?
<jc-denton> nixternal: quiksilver is what katapult tries to be
<fdoving> nixternal: sure. that would be ok.
<fdoving> nixternal: i'll go get my cell.. hang on.
<jc-denton> eg you type ado, adobe or maybe just ad
<jc-denton> then it shows you a list with the installed adobe software
<jc-denton> and the first choice is the one you use most
<nixternal> fdoving: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebluetooth/kdebluetooth_1.0~beta6~r698638-0ubuntu1.dsc
<jc-denton> you can also type adboe
<jc-denton> and it will work
<nixternal> that is cool
<jc-denton> yes
<nixternal> that would probably be a fairly easy hack for Katapult to do the same I am sure...just gotta bop Mez in the head when he is around
<jc-denton> so compared to it katapult does not look that easy
<jc-denton> in what language is it written
<jc-denton> in what language is krunner written
<nixternal> will quicksilver open OpenOffice.org Writer by doing ->    o w
<jc-denton> krunner should come with these capabilities
<jc-denton> http://youtube.com/watch?v=lIJKvt8fsrA
<jc-denton> this here shows quicksilver
<mhb> jc-denton: I think it will have those, but it doesn't have them yet
<jc-denton> but u can't read the fonts on the screen, unfortunately
<jc-denton> mhb: would be cool
<jc-denton> and a plugin system
<jc-denton> so you can connect your mp3-, video player, browser, office, google suggest, etc to it
<fdoving> nixternal: sorry about the delay, kid woke up, (2nd. night in own bedroom). building.
<nixternal> roger
<ScottK> Do we really need to be installing NTFS stuff by default?  Urgh.
<jc-denton> yes
<ScottK> Why
<jc-denton> and also flash and all proprietary codes imho
<jc-denton> because it sucks if you have to install them manually
<ScottK> NTFS is only useful for people who are dual booting.
<ScottK> I think it's defeatist to assume people will use Windows.
<fdoving> nixternal: installed, what steps did you make to trigger this error?
<nixternal> ahh, that error was a build problem with the PPAs...I don't have bluetooth to test it, hence why Riddell called you out :)
<fdoving> nixternal: it built nicely, installed too, but it doesn't work..
<nixternal> lol
<mhb> ScottK: if we could, we would assume people are having all of the OSes in their systems
<mhb> ScottK: how is the presence of a driver problematic to you?
<mhb> ScottK: I mean - you surely have a driver for HFS in your system and you dont mind much
<ScottK> I suppose.
<ScottK> I just think it's not right to assume that Windows compatibility is something everyone cares about.
<ScottK> I don't view NTFS support as "a file system that some people use, but I don't
<ScottK> I view it as "Windows compatibliity cruft that's not even potentially of use to me"
<jc-denton> well maybe not everybody
<jc-denton> but 90% at least
<mhb> ScottK: I think we can gain more users when "the software/driver is there when you need it"
<fdoving> it's nice when you sometimes need to help customers recover their NTFS-stored critical data.
<ScottK> RIght.
<fdoving> some magic with a livecd and usb-disks.
<ScottK> I guess I'll sit down and quit whining.
<jc-denton> lol
<mhb> ScottK: well, come back whining when this issue is the highest priority unfixed bug in Launchpad :o)
<ScottK> Sure.
* ScottK just dislikes seeing stuff get installed he'll never use.
* ScottK sits down again.
<mhb> ScottK: oh, and if you have time for whining, perhaps you also have time to set up distcc on a slow box and a fast box together and then use delta debugging to target the bug in python-kde3/konsole kpart
<mhb> (joke :o)
<nixternal> has anything been said about getting nspluginwrapper and oo.o working again in Gutsy? this is the longest lasting break I have ever seen
<fdoving> nixternal: i investigated that issue a while back. (around 2 weeks ago). and it's unclear to me where exactly the problem is.
<fdoving> i'm kind of waiting for the novell/suse guys to figure it out :)
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> kwwii: do you still have that sample kubuntu banner from last year?
<Riddell> kwwii: it might be needed for froscon if we can't get the poster stand out of glasgow
<kwwii> Riddell: not sure...which one?
<kwwii> ahh, you mean the small printed one
<kwwii> yes, I have it
<Riddell> kwwii: you said you had a sample one from akademy 2007
<kwwii> let me know if I can send it to you
<Riddell> kwwii: froscon is in germany, I have an address it can go to
<kwwii> great, let me know and I can send it tomorrow
<kwwii> within germany normal post arrives within two days
<kwwii> if it is close, 1 day
<kwwii> btw. perhaps we should discuss UDS invitation-invitations
<Riddell> kwwii: I put the names I have on that wiki page jono made, with this new conference format thingy I've no idea how many people we're likely to be able to invite
<kwwii> Riddell: well, as far as artwork goes I was unsure who to invite, so I thought it might help if I invited some people as well
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> but if you're unsure who to invite, who would you invite?
<kwwii> ruphy and kevin
<Riddell> kevin ottens?
<kwwii> point being, if you have ideas let me know
<Riddell> who's that other oxygen guy that has been doing tidying up?
<Riddell> David Jonathon Miller
<kwwii> I talked to him - he said he can't come
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> well artwork people is something we're lacking so ruphy sure, kevin I always love to have around but he's been before and you'd need to have a reason
<kwwii> right...I'll do what I can and see how it works out
<Riddell> add them to the wiki page, always worth a shot
<Riddell> kwwii: e-mailed about the poster with you in CC
<kwwii> Riddell: received it...one thing to note is that the banner I have is horizontal in layout
<kwwii> actually, I was not that far from nevesfelde on Sunday
<Riddell> I believe they have a room rather than just a stand, there will be somewhere to put it as long as they bring string
<kwwii> I can put a bit of string in with the banner, just in case
<Riddell> :)
* Riddell sleeps
<nixternal> g'nite sir
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-14
<jdong> Riddell: kinda a late answer, but yeah, the second upload of ktorrent (-0ubuntu3) was confirmed to close bug 130300 by several people
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130300 in feisty-backports "[gutsy]  ktorrent 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 crash when I quit the program when uPnP plugin is loaded" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130300
<nixternal> what happened to openoffice.org base?
<nixternal> seeing as we got rid of kexi as our default dbase app
<_StefanS_> Riddell: morning.. I'm preparing that list of files now
<Riddell> great
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yea sorry for not providing it earlier, but had to attend to family stuff
<Riddell> fair enough
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the other updates I got today in lpia were they because of the changes to the packages you uploaded ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: because of dependencies I mean..
<Riddell> dunno, depends on what the updates were
<_StefanS_> uhm ok..
<_StefanS_> argh.. seems like the new updates has screwed up includes for gcc
<_StefanS_> Riddell: /usr/include/bits/types.h:31:20: error: stddef.h: No such file or directory
<_StefanS_> and bunch of other stuff as well
<_StefanS_> hmm
<_StefanS_> Riddell: configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.... great.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: know where to start ? libstdc++ is installed
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<Hobbsee> hi _StefanS_
<Riddell> g++ installed?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep
<_StefanS_> Riddell: linux-headers, libstdc++* , glibc
<_StefanS_> Riddell: gcc3, gcc4.x, g++
<_StefanS_> I dont get it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what are you trying to compile?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: digikam, libnjb.. nothing works anymore
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cant even compile simple c++ programs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: checking if C++ programs can be compiled... no :)
<Riddell> "error: stddef.h: No such file or directory" hmm
<_StefanS_> yea..
<Riddell> njb is complaining about no libusb headers
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> but I thats even when they're installed :)
<Riddell> go complain to doko I guess
<_StefanS_> done..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: whats inifinity's mail address?
<Riddell> adam.conrad@ whatever
<Riddell> doko@ubuntu too
<Riddell> (for doko obviously)
<_StefanS_> yep ok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: adam.conrad<at>ubuntu.com ?
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> mail sent.
<Riddell> mepis's KDE 4 CD uses my KDE 4 packages, despite slagging off Ubuntu and changing to Debian
<Riddell> oh and there's no source for them
<_StefanS_> not really professional is it ? :)
<_StefanS_> guess thats a breach in GPL as well..
<Riddell> somehow kicker seems to be working though
<_StefanS_> shouldn't it?
<Riddell> didn't for me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: doko is looking into that wierd build issue.. its gcc-4.2 that has problems
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hope that mail I sent is somehow understandable. Atleast you have debdiff this time :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just change them to work only with kubuntu :P
<_StefanS_> I can help with introducing random bugs if its not running on kubuntu :D
<Hobbsee> that's the one
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh doko found the bug
<Riddell> glatzor: software-properties-gtk --no-update  still does an update on close
<glatzor> Riddell: indeed. this is a bug.
<Riddell> glatzor: I'm implementing the opposite for -kde (so it has an update option), want me to implement --no-update for gtk?
<glatzor> Riddell: we could also remove the option at all.
<Riddell> glatzor: I need it for calling from adept, it has its own updater
<glatzor> but this would require to patch the synaptic patch
<glatzor> Riddell: the gtk frontend only performs a check if there isn't any transient_for
<glatzor> but this is wrong
<glatzor> Thanks for pointing me at this
<glatzor> Riddell: the infimport module of guidance does not get shipped in the guidance-backends
<glatzor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/131669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131669 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends does not include the new infimport module" [Undecided,New] 
<Riddell> let me fix that
<Riddell> glatzor: you didn't add it to setup.py so it wasn't being installed.  fixed in svn and uploaded to ubuntu
<glatzor> Riddell: oh, I mainly work in a displayconfig only subtree. :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> no amarok packaging volunteers yet?
<Hobbsee> seems not
<Riddell> I'll do it thursday morning if nobody has stepped up by then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: check with imbrandon, i guess, but feel free to take it
* Hobbsee is being useless, atm
<\sh> amarok? new version for gutsy or updates for feisty?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: networkstatus still depends on kdepimmacros.h.. how to do solve that the easiest way ? (I'm getting good progress on compiling it, btw)
<Hobbsee> \sh: the former
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm talking about kdelibs+networkstatus, in case you forgot about it :D
<Riddell> \sh: gutsy
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if it's just a bunch of macros you could probably just copy the .h files to kdelibs?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll try that.
<\sh> Riddell: Let me check this evening at home :) hopefully my buildserver is back then
<Riddell> \sh: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/amarok/1.4.7/src/amarok-1.4.7.tar.bz2 is where it's at
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems to work now. Just put kdepimmacros.h in networkstatus/ dir. It actually just includes two regular .h files (kdeversion, kdemacros.h + a define check)
<Riddell> although that location (on a public ftp server) is top secret
<_StefanS_> I guess if you told him now, you have to kill him :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's something seriously wrong with that statement...
<\sh> Riddell, noted
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tis not for us to question the wisdom of apachelogger
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed.
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> eh
<apachelogger_> lol :P
<apachelogger_> Riddell: gotta change that for .8 or 2.0 beta1, whichever comes first
<apachelogger_> yesterday some news sites told 1.4.7 was out
<apachelogger_> so either we have a mole or they just watched the server
<apachelogger_> though I think the latter might be a boring job
<Hobbsee> apachelogger_: wasnt me...
* Hobbsee points at....jdong.
<Hobbsee> yes, yes, it's all jdong's fault.
<Hobbsee> !jdong | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<apachelogger_> markey is already investigating!
* apachelogger_ continues reading the latest issue of german linuxuser magazine
<Riddell> these things are scriptable
<Riddell> apachelogger: the correct way to do it is to just change the permissions to not be chown ftprelease:packages and not be readable to other
<Riddell> infact it already is, so just chmod 660
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I'm not sure whether everyone who gets packaging notifiation for amarok has an packager account on ktown
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know if 'networkstatustestservice' is needed from networkstatus ?
<apachelogger> I guess I'll just store the next release on amarok.kde.org until official release
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I've no idea
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its put under noinst_PROGRAMS in the Makefile.in
<_StefanS_> Riddell: although the networkstatus.install seems to want to install it
<Riddell> probably not then
<_StefanS_> thanks for the help :D
<_StefanS_> and all the fish.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: should I strip out the .svn entries from inside networkstatus/ or do you want to keep them for reference?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I don't want them
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, I'll just remove them.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any way to recover when the diff's arent reversible in the source?
<Riddell> work out why they aren't?
<Riddell> debian/patches/*log
<Riddell> something will have edited one of the files
<_StefanS_> yes.. the file cant be found. Great.
<_StefanS_> I'm just going to piece a new archive together
<_StefanS_> cant bothered to figure that out
<viviersf> is beagle or tracker gonna be installed by default in gutsy ?
<manchicken> Is koffice2 alpha2 included in the kde4 packages?
<Hobbsee> viviersf: tracker is already in ubuntulog
<Hobbsee> viviersf: tracker is already in ubuntu
<viviersf> Hobbsee, the thing is
<viviersf> on a default install of gutsy i see tracker is installed
<viviersf> but
<Hobbsee> strigi is installed in kubuntu, iijrc
<viviersf> i can remove it without affecting ubuntu-desktop
<viviersf> how on earth does it get installed ?
<Hobbsee> viviersf: recommends.
<viviersf> hmmmf
<viviersf> tracker doesnt seem to work tho
<viviersf> or does it just takes long to build the database ?
<Riddell> you'd need to ask on an ubuntu channel about tracker
<Riddell> packages in section metapackage have their recommends installed by default
<viviersf> kk
<Hobbsee> even in universe, now!
<Riddell> I'm sure that's always been the case
<Hobbsee> no it hasnt
<Hobbsee> only main before
<\sh> Riddell, any branches on LP bzr hosts somewhere?
<\sh> Riddell, speaking of amarok?
<Riddell> \sh: no, but debian does so we should branch theirs and do the whole branch/merge thing
<Riddell> and host on launchpad
<\sh> Riddell, will have a look what we can do
<manchicken> Riddell: Is there anything different that needs to be done?
<manchicken> Riddell: Adept is getting kinda dull.  I'll still keep playing with it from time to time, but it would be nice to play with something else, too.
<manchicken> Riddell: And I suppose I could be persuaded to play with Python if it meant something interesting to play with.
<Riddell> manchicken: package qtjambi?
<Riddell> also qdasher and qt accessibility bridge
<manchicken> I could learn to package.
<manchicken> Of those which would you like me to start on?
<manchicken> first
<Riddell> qtjambi I think
<Riddell> place to start would be just to get it compiling and working
<Riddell> I don't even know if it works with gcj or needs sun java
<Riddell> manchicken: any idea why the description in adept is showing the maintainer?
<Riddell> in adept_manager
<manchicken> Riddell: Nope.  I asked the same question about a week ago.
<manchicken> Is it doing that on your branch?
<manchicken> That should be an easy solution.
<manchicken> I think the kdesudo change is getting things wrong with the kvpnc launcher.
<manchicken> Argh, it's a kdelibs5 issue.
<manchicken> That's bad.  I can't work without kvpnc
<Riddell> don't use KDE 4?
<manchicken> I've got dingleberries from when I compiled it myself.
<manchicken> for X in $(ls -1); do P="$PWD/$X"; Y=$(dpkg -S $P); if [ "$Y" = "dpkg: $P not found." ] ; then echo "$P"; fi; done
<manchicken> That should tell me which ones are not packaged :)
<manchicken> This is all in /usr/local/bin, too.
<manchicken> But kdesudo is screwing up kvpnc
<manchicken> I think it's running kvpnc as a different user than kdesu used to.
<manchicken> I'll try copying some config files.
<manchicken> Well, I had to reconfigure kvpnc (a task in and of itself), but not too terrible.
<manchicken> Their new wizard is nice, but they need to stop assuming that everybody is familiar with the latest networking.
<manchicken> I had to read up on CIDR subnet masks just to get the damned thing configured.
<Riddell> that sounds like something out of 24
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> You and your man-dramas.
<manchicken> Although I can't really say anything there... I'm a CSI fan.
<manchicken> It's just counting bits, and it makes sense once you see the wikipedia article, but it's definitely a different way of doing things than I've done before.
<DaSkreech> HI Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
<Hobbsee> working thru the sponsorship queue again
<nixternal> good mornin' my lil Kubuntu'oblins
* Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> uh, hi!
* mhb grunts
* mhb is the fantasy type of Kubuntu'oblin, the green one with a big club
<nixternal> snorts and grunts...i love it :)
<DaSkreech> Zug zug!
<nixternal> boo!
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> Hehe nixternal :-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://svn.opensuse.org/svn/kio_sysinfo/trunk/
<Riddell> now in svn
<Riddell> apachelogger: dirk says to let him know if there's anything to merge
<apachelogger> hooray :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: iirc, the patches just made the whole thing more generic, use lsb file for system detection and rename the css file, nothing that might be interesting for them
<Riddell> apachelogger: well that is interesting to them, they're looking to open it up to more distros
<Riddell> so you could add kubuntu and/or kde artwork
<apachelogger> well, gotta have a look into it and mail master dirk the patches then
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> you should be able to get an svn account too if they like you
<apachelogger> muahaha, access to opensuse ^_^
<ScarFreewill> when I try to install kde4 beta1 (apt-get -s install kde4base-dev) I get the following: kde4base-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed and Depends: kdepimlibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ScarFreewill> i've got feisty aswell as feisty-backports in my repostory
<Riddell> install kdelibs5-dev and work out why it isn't being installed
<ScarFreewill> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 3.80.3-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed + Depends: libqt4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> recurse
<Riddell> 3.80 isn't beta
<Riddell> feisty or gutsy?
<ScarFreewill> i know i've got beta on atm want to install beta
<ScarFreewill> feisty
<ScarFreewill> i mean i've got alpha atm
<Riddell> do you have feisty-backports enabled?
<ScarFreewill> yes deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main universe multiverse restricted + deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main universe multiverse restricted
<ScarFreewill> that is all I have.
<Riddell> what does  apt-cache policy kdelibs5  give you
<ScarFreewill> should i past or paste bin or prt ?
<ScarFreewill> *paste
<Riddell> pastebin
* ScarFreewill 's kicker just crashed :P
<ScarFreewill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33717/
<ScarFreewill> my firefox also crashes randomly while running google's web chat I blame java vm but its just odd (first time i'm experincing some thing like this)
<Riddell> google web chat doesn't use java
<Riddell> ScarFreewill: it's not seeing backports
<Riddell> run apt-get update  maybe
<ScarFreewill> i've got a pin though just for testing
<ScarFreewill> but i'm sure it was like this before the pin
<Riddell> well the candidate is not from backports
* ScarFreewill clears /etc/apt/preferences
* ScarFreewill does apt-get update
<ScarFreewill> now I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33718/
<Riddell> 17:46 < Riddell> install kdelibs5-dev and work out why it isn't being installed
<ScarFreewill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33719/
<ScarFreewill> kdelibs5 libsoprano-dev libqt4-dev not one of them installs either
<Riddell> so.. do the same for them
<Riddell> until you actually get a reason why it won't install
<ScarFreewill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33720/ looks like its some qt libs
<ScarFreewill> ok i think its qt4-core
<ScarFreewill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33721/
<Riddell> should be sorted now I expect
* ScarFreewill takes away the -s and starts to download
* ScarFreewill hopes it wil work thanks for the help so far Riddell :D
<ScarFreewill> I've got another problem: Package dbus-x11 is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package dbus-x11 has no installation candidate
<ScarFreewill> it appears that dbus-x11 is only avalible for gusty
<ScottK> ScarFreewill: There's a later version of the package that's demanding it in feisty-backports that doesn't need it.
<ScarFreewill> ScottK: how do you recommend how I should install it ? i treid sudo apt-get -s -t feisty install dbus-x11
* ScarFreewill hates it when amarok freezes his keyboard input
<ScottK> I don't recall which package it is that wants dbus-x11, but whichever it is, it's been updates in feisty-backports to not need it anymore.
<ScottK> I'd try sudo apt-get update and then apt-get -f install and see if it resolves.
<ScarFreewill> ok
<ScarFreewill> i'm still getting "kdelibs5: Depends: dbus-x11 but it is not installable"
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Let me check something.
<ScottK> OK.  That's a different package than I saw the bug on.  It was Bug #130542 that I was thinking of.  Sorry.  Dunno what you should do next.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130542 in feisty-backports "strigi-daemon 0.5.4: Depends: dbus-x11 but it is not installable" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130542
<ScarFreewill> ScottK: can i try to install the gusty pkg?
<ScottK> ScarFreewill: I really have no idea.
<ScarFreewill> i'll try it anyways ^_^
<ScottK> I'm not personally playing with KDE4, I'd just seen the bug in backports.
<ScarFreewill> I should most propperly make a bug report..
<ScottK> ScarFreewill: Please do.  If the package you had the problem with is in feisty-backports, please file the bug in feisty-backports.
<ScarFreewill> will do.
<miles> hey i am interested in getting a mentor for development
<miles> can someone give me some details?
<ScottK> miles: It generally works better to find some task you want to work on (fixing bugs that annoy you is a good place to start), figure out what you can, and then ask specific questions.
<miles> ok, so i cant get paired up with a mentor and follow their lead?
<ScottK> I don't think there is a specific mentoring program for Kubuntu.  MOTU has one.  You can ask in #ubuntu-motu if that's what you are looking for.
<miles> ok, thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: packaging for kdelibs+networkstatus is done. I'll send it to you tomorrow.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment to play archive admin would you?  I'm trying to get a sync done prior to UVF: Bug #132543
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132543 in pypolicyd-spf "Please sync pypolicyd-spf 0.4.1-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132543
<Riddell> ScottK: ask seb128, he's doing syncs this evening
<ScottK> Riddell: I will.  Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-15
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<_StefanS_> mornings
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Morning.. how do you want those updates for kdelibs? I'm not sure if a diff can be done for additions to the source (?)
<\sh> Riddell,  btw...I'm still working on amarok...my buildserver just died yesterday evening because of more important private issues :)
<\sh> but you get a debdiff this afternoon I think
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well it needs to be done along with the other kde modules
<\sh> Riddell, got my query?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, you're right.. networkstatus needs to be taken out of kdepim. I guess networkstatus is on the kded services you can start/stop using the services module in kcontrol (?)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I suggest to throw the package into backports this very night, I will release around 6am UTC
<Riddell> \sh: yes, thanks
<Riddell> \sh: do you have .debs too?
<\sh> Riddell, binaries?
<Riddell> yes
<\sh> sure one moment :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: there's branches of kdebase, kdepim and kdenetwork, I'm not honestly sure what they do so they all need to be tested to see if using the branch does something useful for us
<\sh> Riddell, see query
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well.. if you know what we should test in order to determine the value of those packages, I can do it.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well test kmail and konqueror and kopete when network manager is disconnected from the network and see if they do something more friendly than just "can't load"
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just not sure if we need kdebase, kdepim and kdenetwork as well to determine it as a whole
<_StefanS_> alright.
<_StefanS_> brb
<Lure> hi Riddell, \sh
<Lure> apachelogger: congrats on membership
<\sh> hey Lure
<Lure> Riddell: is anybody working on knetworkmanager 0.2 update (now that ut was released)?
<apachelogger> Lure: hehe, thx :)
<Riddell> ut?
<Lure> apachelogger: you shoud go for motu now
<Lure> Riddell: our version is 0.2-rc, so it should be only small update
<apachelogger> Lure: yeah sometime after gutsy freeze
<Riddell> what is ut?
<Lure> Riddell: s/ut/it/
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: right, tonio normally would do that but he's away on holiday, so if you fancy doing it before UVF (tomorrow) that would be very welcome
<Lure> Riddell: yep, I have asked due to UVF - ok, will look into it doay
<Lure> today even ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok 1.5.7 has a new systray icon?
<apachelogger> 1.4.7
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<mhb> hi folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's featuring less details and a bigger border
<mhb> Riddell: I have sent a mail to kubuntu-devel about the current wallpaper and I added the current one as attachement, which resulted in the mail being on moderation. Have you noticed it/should I send a new one?
<Riddell> mhb: I havn't noticed it, but if you could send one with a URL rather than an attachement that would be preferred
<mhb> Riddell: okay, I wil
<mhb> will
<\sh> Riddell, what was the problem with adept and showing the maintainer of the package in the description? you said something yesterday
<Riddell> \sh: current adept_manager shows maintainers where it should show descriptions.  probably one of the more recent patches broke something
<Riddell> those colums are quite fragile
<\sh> Riddell, hmm...in which view it shows the maintainer instead of the description? because here on up2date gutsy it's correct
<Riddell> in adept_manager
<Riddell> does for me anyway
<\sh> Riddell, yes...do you have a screenshot?
<Riddell> 
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/adept-foo.png
<Riddell> manchicken had the same problem
<\sh> hmm...for me it doesn't show the maintainer at all in this list...
<\sh> even when I check the checkbox "maintainer" in the first line next to the search box
<\sh> any bug report how they achieved this output??...
<Riddell> doesn't need anything doing, it just dow
<Riddell> does
<Riddell> what version of adept_manager do you have installed?
<\sh> 2.1 cruiser...the one from gutsy
<Riddell> 2.1.3ubuntu11 ?
<\sh> 2.1.3ubuntu11
<\sh> shermann@LT420:~$ dpkg -l|grep adept
<\sh> ii  adept                                     2.1.3ubuntu11                package management suite for KDE
<\sh> ii  adept-batch                               2.1.3ubuntu11                command line install for Adept
<\sh> ii  adept-common                              2.1.3ubuntu11                package manager for KDE -- common files
<\sh> ii  adept-installer                           2.1.3ubuntu11                simple user interface for application manage
<\sh> ii  adept-manager                             2.1.3ubuntu11                package manager for KDE
<\sh> ii  adept-notifier                            2.1.3ubuntu11                system tray notifier of available system upd
<\sh> ii  adept-updater                             2.1.3ubuntu11                system update tool for KDE
<Riddell> ok ok, I believe you :)
<\sh> so something is wrong but not adept ;) broken cache files e.g.?
<Riddell> unlikely
<Riddell> however I can't recreate the problem on my laptop
<Riddell> so, dunno, a mystery
<\sh> but...the maintainer isn't shown at all, when I check the maintainer checkbox in adept_manager...so this is a bug ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you archive admin today?
<Riddell> ScottK: nobody is, but I'm happy to take individual requests if there's a need
<ScottK> OK.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zekr got published in Universe, but it's got a Mulitverse dependency.  It's in dep wait and needs to be moved to Multiverse.
<Riddell> doh, I thought I'd checked that it only needed universe
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/velocity is the one.
<manchicken> The new kvpnc was a bit more annoying to set up, but it definitely seems to work better than the last version.
<Riddell> new in which sense?
<manchicken> Riddell: It seems to have features that I haven't seen before...
<manchicken> I suppose I don't know for sure if it was updated or not.
<manchicken> Maybe I'm just remembering incorrectly :)
<Jusic> is there anywhere a offical high qualitiy kubuntu logo download?
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Riddell> use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<Riddell> Jusic: what's it for?
<Jusic> avatars userbars usw
<manchicken> The kubuntu KDE splash screen is a bit off center for widescreen.
<Jusic> mabye i will make a desktop background
<manchicken> It sits off to the lower-right.
<Riddell> manchicken: it's off centre for everyone, patches welcome
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> If only I knew how to do that sort of thing :(
<Riddell> manchicken: it's because the new centre image is a larger size
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That it is.
<Riddell> look at the ksplash-moodin source and edit the numbers to fit the new size
<manchicken> It looks fantastic... just a bit off center.  Although that is an interesting look.
<manchicken> It should have a random position every time.  heh
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just tested the networkstatus.. knetworkmanager doesnt like kdepim libraries that are not there
<_StefanS_> Riddell: on/offline seems to work fine with localhost despite no network cable was present
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I think that was one of the issues
<Riddell> 13:36:51 INFO    Override Component to: 'multiverse'
<Riddell> 13:36:51 INFO    'zekr/multiverse/x11' source overridden
<Riddell> 13:36:51 INFO    Commiting transaction, changes will be visible after next publisher run.
<Riddell> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'll try to look into the maintainer string showing up in the description issue in Adept today.
<Riddell> manchicken: I still get the problem on my desktop but not on my (i386) laptop, and \sh doesn't get the problem
<manchicken> Riddell: That's interesting.
<manchicken> I do get the problem.
<manchicken> Are you sure that you and \sh are running the same version?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm on amd64 and I get the problem.
<manchicken> That would be freaky if somehow the same codebase had different behavior...
<manchicken> Are the executables the same?
<Riddell> I'm using 2.1.3ubuntu11 on both my laptop and desktop
<Riddell> laptop fine, desktop broke
<Riddell> could it be an amd64 issue?  I can't see how
<manchicken> I don't see how either.
<manchicken> We're not using any types that aren't commonly used all over the place...
<manchicken> I suppose the md5 wouldn't match since you've got an arch difference.
<manchicken> I am getting the same issue on amd64, so I know it's not the arch.
<manchicken> that leads me to believe that it's a dependency.
<manchicken> Do you have the same version of libapt-front?
<Riddell> apt-front is a built time thing only
<Riddell> you'd need to check the build logs
<nosredna_ekim> is there a problem with a package with AMD64?I have that installed here...
<\sh> manchicken, libapt-front-dev is from libapt-front which is just a build-deb...it's not actively installed on production systems...so it should use the same libapt-inst or libapt-pkg lib at all
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> I'm gonna try building from jr's bzr repo.
<manchicken> I'll see what it has in there.
<Riddell> nosredna_ekim: try the lastest adept-manager, does it show descriptions or maintainers in the description column?
<nosredna_ekim> in the package lists you mean?
<Riddell> yes
<nosredna_ekim> i'll check.
<nosredna_ekim> Oh, whoops... forgot I was in fiesty :) sorry.
<\sh> manchicken, you are using a development snapshot? could be that there is an error in it? ;)
<manchicken> I'm using the latest gutsy version
<manchicken> 2.1.3ubuntu11
<\sh> manchicken, me too :)
<\sh> manchicken, could you check if your package cache files are correct from apt-get, not that they are corrupted somehow...I got sometimes in the last months broken package files for a short time from archive.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> they're not with me, I've been installing stuff all day
<manchicken> What gets me, is that if we've got some weird difference here that isn't specifically code-related, then I would expect more crashes or otherwise erratic behavior.
<Riddell> and I really thin it's far more likely adept or something related breaks than apt
<manchicken> Because the only other thing I can think of is bad structure usage or some degree of pointer overflow.
<manchicken> (which are, I suppose, could be the same thing)
<manchicken> But the thing with adept is that everything in adept seems to be an accessor call.
<manchicken> We're not doing anything fancy with structures for that display.
<manchicken> Yeah, the code looks right here...
<manchicken> If you look at L397 you'll see the function that determines what's in that column
<manchicken> Then line 407 looks like its doing the right thing.
<manchicken> Makes me wonder if entity::Package got hosed somehow.
<Riddell> there was an update to libapt-front at some point
<Riddell> you could check if compiling adept with the older version fixes it
<manchicken> We haven't touched this part of the adept code in a while.
<manchicken> Well, this should be an easy look into the headers.
<Riddell> and also check in i386 and amd64 chroot if it is an amd64 only problem
<manchicken> Since everything in freakin' libapt-front is in the headers :)
<manchicken> Riddell: But I'm on amd64, and I've got it, too.
<manchicken> Oh, now I get you.
<manchicken> You're saying you don't think it happens on i386.
<Riddell> well, it doesn't happen on my i386 or \sh's
<Riddell> and it does happen on my amd64 and yours, so it's possible
<Riddell> although there shouldn't be anything amd64 specific in adept or apt-front
<\sh> manchicken, on i386, when I check the "maintainer checkbox" in the first line next to the search box, I won't see any maintainer field in the listbox below
<manchicken> \sh: Is the problem replicable at all on i386 though?
<\sh> manchicken, I'll check this evening on my desktop at home...then I can tell...
<\sh> I don't have another gutsy machine here in our office
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> It looks like if anything is the problem, it's the apt-front cache::component::Record::shortDescription field
* \sh has to check other stuff, too at home 
<manchicken> I don't like this using structs like classes thing.
<\sh> I would like to rewrite adept with python...a simple update manager like mvos is just what we need..adept is just a t-rex regarding to update-manager ,)
<Riddell> please do
<Riddell> although synaptic is also c++
<manchicken> \sh: that would be slow as all hell though.
<manchicken> It just needs to be cleaned up a bit.  Remove the STL crap, replace it with Qt.
<manchicken> And replace the structs with actual structs or real classes.
<\sh> manchicken, I started a long time ago "Pynaptic" with pyqt and python-apt...it wasn't so slow at all
<yuriy> rewriting a c++ app into python sounds a little counterproductive to me
<Riddell> removing STL is more than "just cleaning"
<\sh> yuriy, not rewriting...inventing new...
<manchicken> Riddell: I understand that it's a bit of an undertaking... but I think it'll help things overall.
<Riddell> "Automated Backports Builder"  jdong: what's that?
<aaron_> Hello all. I'm using a fairly fresh install of fiesty kubuntu. trying to install kde4. http://pastebin.com/m476d52eb
<aaron_> any help
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's crack.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: How are ya?
<Riddell> manchicken: mornfall has said he'll do a qt 4 port sometime
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'm doing OK
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah, that'll be interesting to see.
<Riddell> aaron_: you may have qt -kdecopy installed
<manchicken> Riddell: He should wait until after KDE4 is out stable.
<\sh> manchicken, problem is that this stl crap is used anywhere regarding apt ;)
<manchicken> Because he's using more KDE than Qt
<manchicken> \sh: Qt can interface with most of the STL.
<\sh> manchicken, http://www.sourcecode.de/public/files/pynaptiq01.swf
<\sh> not a nice screencast but anyhow.
<\sh> I think a little tool like update-manager for qt should be done in no time...I'll investigate my time schedule and see...eventually I come up with a mocup and such things after FroSCon
<Riddell> I wouldn't say no time, but it wouldn't be hard
<Riddell> but there's also -installer and -manager
<Riddell> and -notifier (which should remain c++)
<Riddell> oh and -batch
<\sh> Riddell, let's see what we can do to solve those issues ;)
<\sh> bbl
<aaron_> Riddell: qt kdecopy? what does that do?
<Riddell> nothing any more
<aaron_> doesn't look like i do.
<aaron_> more importantly, i use this to run VNC for gnome/gdm.... can anyone help me make it work for kdm/kubuntu
<aaron_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3193913#post3193913
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any idea when the plans for UDS boston are announced?
<Riddell> I've no idea myself what the plans are
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
* Hobbsee just looked up plane flights out of curiousity
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hey Lifehacker has a interview with sabdfl
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: is it any good?
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> it's at the end of the month. You can write in and ask questions and they will compile anything you wanted to know about him into an interview
<Hobbsee> or just speak to him directly.  *shrugs*
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I know it's not terribly interesting to anyone on ICQ :)
<Riddell> kwwii: you havn't touched UdsCambridgeSponsorships?
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like soyuz fell over on zekr and failed to upload.  Could you have a look?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zekr/0.5.1.dfsg-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> no idea, I'll ask
<ScottK> Thanks.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<\sh> Riddell, manchicken : I just tested update_manager on my home desktop (i386 again) no maintainer in the list, everything isallright
<Riddell> err, adept_manager?
<fdoving> tonio: i actually prefer the old kdebluetooth, somehow it's alot faster to list services and directory-contents.
<\sh> Riddell, right adept_manager
<nixternal> apt is doing something funny for me...it will go through the upgrade, but then sometimes it will lock before it totally finishes
<fdoving> oh.. he's not around.
<nixternal> dunno if this is apt, or a package that is upgrading...it seems that everytime python is getting updated is when it freezes
<fdoving> python sucks.
<fdoving> only makes problems :
<nixternal> lol
<fdoving> pycentral has not been nice to me.
<nixternal> I am actually growing quite fond of python
<nixternal> but then again, I kind of grew a likeness to java as well
* nixternal would really love to have qt-jambi packaged :)
* DaSkreech finds a Python who will squeeze and love nixternal just as much 
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal does note that he hates snakes
<fdoving> who doesn't.
<nixternal> I will stand toe-to-toe with anything else, but a snake and a spider, and I am like a little baby
* DaSkreech won't stand toe to toe with a little baby.. strange that
<nixternal> my neighbors love them...they have over 20 different kinds..I hate going over there
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> 20 diferent kinds of little babies?
<DaSkreech> what? are they a UN petting Zoo ?
<nixternal> heh, snakes silly
<nixternal> they could be a chicago petting zoo probably...but I am not petting
<nixternal> my daughter loves them
<ScottK> About Python versus Java...
<nixternal> then again, people don't like the fact that I have a pitbull..so I guess we share a likeness
<DaSkreech> nixternal: http://www.thecutereport.com/index.php/2007/08/04/whistling-puppy/
<nixternal> Sun needs to start doing some homework, because Python is sneaking in big time
<ScottK> My wife took a programming course using Java and then one using Python and she was sure she was messing up and missing stuff she needed in her Python programs because it was just too easy.  It couldn't possibly be right.
<ScottK> It was right.
<nixternal> ya...see I found Java very easy, but tedious in times because of a somewhat nasty API
<nixternal> DaSkreech: now that was damn cute! what kind of puppy was that?
<DaSkreech> Pug I think
<nixternal> I had a puppy in November of last year, but it has grown up to be a little devil
<nixternal> I thought it might be a (sorry for my spelling, so I will spell it how it sounds) sharpay
<nixternal> but it looked pretty small for one of those
<nixternal> http://www.thecutereport.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/dogtowel.jpg
<nixternal> that would be a "sharpay", so I guess I was wrong
<DaSkreech> ha ha. That's hilarious
<ScarFreewill> how do I extract edit denpenencies and re-deb a deb file?
* ScarFreewill wants to edit kdelibs5_3.92.0-0ubuntu3~feisty1_i386
<ScarFreewill> I have extracted the file and edited it, this is what I get when I try to recompress it  dpkg-deb: failed to open package info file `./kdelibs5_3.92.0-0ubuntu3~feisty1_i386/DEBIAN/control' for reading: No such file or directory
* ScarFreewill thinks he got it
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know how much For RHN
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: i guess you're looking for dpkg-repack (in universe).
<fdoving> if you just want to put the package back together, binary version only.
<ScarFreewill> fdoving: I've gotten it to work using just normal extraction but i'll try that with libqt4-dev that i need to edit now too
<fdoving> what is it you're editing?
<ScarFreewill> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/132517)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132517 in kde4libs "kdelibs5: Depends: dbus-x11 but it is not installable" [Undecided,New] 
<fdoving> it's usually better to fix the package, than to work around it.
<ScarFreewill> I'm just trying to run kde4 :P
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> do you extract with ar xf?
<ScarFreewill> ark.. isn't it the same?
<fdoving> yeah, probably.
<ScarFreewill> (as ar xf?)
<fdoving> then you extracted control.tar.gz and edited?
<ScarFreewill> yes
<DaSkreech> server split?
<stdin> small one, yeah
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: you can use 'ar rcu yourdeb.deb debian-binary control.tar.gz data.tar.gz' to re-make the .deb from the modified control.tar.gz and the data.tar.gz, i guess you can figure out how to re-compress the control.tar.gz or do you want that too?
<ScarFreewill> I just extracted the deb, extracted the control.tar.gz, extracted the data.tar.gz, renamed controle folder to DEBIAN, deleted debian-binary edited what i wanted to and did "dpkg -b dir deb"
<fdoving> ok.
<ScarFreewill> thanks for the support though :-D
<fdoving> you could have: ar xf file.deb;tar -zx -C DEBIAN -f control.tar.gz;[make changes] ;tar -cz -C DEBIAN -f control.tar.gz;ar rcu yourdeb.deb debian-binary control.tar.gz data.tar.gz
<fdoving> but that's the 'by-hand' way.
* ScarFreewill writes "ar rcu yourdeb.deb" (don't I don't like gui :P)
<manchicken> \sh_away: We'll hopefully know here soon.  There's a fair chance I may be buying a new machine today.
* DaSkreech auctions off the old machine
* DaSkreech bids $5
<DaSkreech>  :)
<manchicken> anybody know if the Intel 4965AGN is any good?
<manchicken> Sorry, I'll ask in #kubuntu :)
<fdoving> intels usually works nicely with linux.
<manchicken> I just don't want to end up with another broadcom, if you know what I mean.
<fdoving> i do.
<manchicken> This Toshiba machine looks pretty good, I just want to make sure that all of the hardware will work.
<manchicken> Do you know if built-in bluetooth hardware is usually okay or problematic?
<fdoving> i have a 3945ABG, it's good.
<manchicken> Yeah, I just worry about it because it's that new wireless N thing.
<fdoving> my dell has a okay builtin bluetooth-thing.
<manchicken> I'd ask in #ubuntu-kernel, but I'm sure they get plenty of dumb questions per day, and don't need any from me :)
<fdoving> they are nice :)
<manchicken> Yes, but they've also got better things to do than answer my dumb questions :)
<ddjikic> can someone help me i cant start x , in #kubuntu no one know
<manchicken> Does the live CD have bluetooth on it?
<manchicken> that's a brilliant test!!!!
<manchicken> I can't believe I didn't think about that!
<nosrednaekim> what?
<fdoving> can't see why it shouldn't have that.
<fdoving> i had to downgrade the vista-bluetooth drivers to the xp version, to make the device appear in linux.
<manchicken> That's a great idea, have the boys at Circuit City let me run the demo disc.
<manchicken> What?  You have to run windows drivers?
<manchicken> I'm not interested in that at all.
<fdoving> my dell came with vista, and i had to downgrade to the xp drivers for the bluetooth device, for it to be "switched on", properly.
<fdoving> I only had to do that once.
<manchicken> Oh, is it just a firmware issue?
<fdoving> yes.
<manchicken> Okay...
<fdoving> the vista-driver-firmware broke linux support. somehow.
<manchicken> That's not so terrible I suppose, but I'm never going to run the windows if I buy a machine with that on there.
<nosrednaekim> do circuit city, etc let you run liveCD's before you buy?
<fdoving> I didn't plan to either.
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: If they want to sell laptops they will.
<manchicken> At least if they want to sell one to me.
<nosrednaekim> wow.... I never even THOUGHT of doing that....
<manchicken> This poor lady at Dell is catching the brunt force of my consumer demand.
<nosrednaekim> heh.. Daisuke_Ido got his... he was complaining about video drivers.
<nosrednaekim> the default ones don't support DRI, and the new ones messed up his screen.
<manchicken> What graphics card did he get?
<nosrednaekim> the default X3100 or whatever.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> This toshiba has a 950.
<manchicken> I think that's the one that is supposed to be super-supported.
<manchicken> Did Daisuke_Ido get the OEM Ubuntu machine?
<nosrednaekim> yes... the 1420 (in black)
<manchicken> Ah.
<nosrednaekim> and its got that new Santa Rosa Chipset.
<manchicken> I'm gonna call Circuit City if I end up cancelling with Dell, and see if they'll let me bring my disc in there.
<fdoving> grr.. the new compiz in universe kills kde-window-decorator
<manchicken> I don't give a damn about the webcam or the card reader, I just want 3D, bluetooth, and wireless to work.
<nosrednaekim> 3d works with gusty accrding to reports.
<manchicken> Is there a list of supported bluetooth devices?
<manchicken> http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html
<manchicken> Nice.
<DaSkreech> ddjikic: still can't get help?
<ijuz__> 3d with santa rosa...
<ijuz__> is glxgears 3d? >:->
<ijuz__> (crashes X)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-16
<manchicken> LMAO, Circuit City says they're cool with me testing out this machine with the live CD.
<Riddell> nixternal: ping, can you do whatever tidying up is needed and publish http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1085 ?
<nixternal> Riddell: posted!
<jdong> lastlog jdong
<jdong> grr
<jdong> Riddell: it's a Ruby-on-rails wrapper over a set of pbuilders, automatically triages backports builds and spits out build logs and i386 debs
<jdong> used for testing purposes
<nixternal> Riddell: is amarok 1.4.7 being packaged yet? if not, where is the updated tarball?
<nixternal> nevermind, found it
<nixternal> hey, with Konqueror you don't need to install the java plugin do you?
<nixternal> simply installing Sun Java 6 bin works with Konqueror right
<kazuma_> hey
<kazuma_> stdin
<kazuma_> are you there? xD
<kazuma_> someone can help me?
<robotgeek> kazuma_: for support, please go to #kubuntu
<cynics> apachelogger_: congrats  :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm presuming you found it, but it's in the archive now
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | FF, UVF Thursday, anything we need updated?
<Riddell> anyone able to test amarok 1.4.7 in gutsy and/or fiesty-backports
<_StefanS_> Riddell: uhm, I can
<_StefanS_> Riddell: btw, I'm giving up on that networkstatus thingy, seems like it involves far too much compared to what we get out of it (nice error messages..)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: WFM
<Hobbsee> for the little that i do with amarok
<Riddell> "WFM"?
<Riddell> oh, works for you
<Riddell> we need kdebluetooth
<Hobbsee> yes
<Riddell> it's blocked on obexftp MIR though
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so you want me to test that amarok ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you poke someone to do it?
<Riddell> please
<Hobbsee> or just upload it, and let it sit in depwait?
<Riddell> yes, I'll upload it now
<Riddell> I've already poked pitti several times
<Hobbsee> he does go on leave today, though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, i guess tollef isnt doing any NEW either.
<Hobbsee> how frustrating
<Riddell> today?
<Riddell> oh, but only for two days
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wedding.  unknown how long for
<Riddell> it's two days
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd expect that stuff isnt public
<Riddell> then he's back for a week
<Riddell> then he's on honeymoon, and he's promised me to do it before honeymoon
<Riddell> well, if he has any stalkers, this is the place for them to be :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> what needs done in New?
<Hobbsee> the obexftp that you mentioned before?
<Riddell> needs a main inclusion report approved
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry.  that's what i meant.  i think
<Riddell> they're for pitti to do, sometimes iwj
<Riddell> beta6 uploaded
<Hobbsee> oh, so my brain is just totally broken.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: you're not the only one :) - mine has been for a year or so ... gotta get.. some sleep.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: kids.
<Hobbsee> heh
<_StefanS_> my wife is one week overdue, and we already have a girl which is turning 1 year this sunday.
<Hobbsee> wow :)
<_StefanS_> I wouldn't be surprised if it all happened at the same time :-/
<_StefanS_> He's 4400grams at the moment, so we would like him to come out soon.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so you have me on ignore, or should I test that Amarok ? :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: please do
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is it in backports already?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, should be (1.4.7)
<_StefanS_> right. testing it now.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems good.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: mp3's is fine, and visualization works
<Hobbsee> is there anything else we want shoved in before UVF?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great, thanks
<_StefanS_> I would just like OOo and acroread, nspluginviewer to work. But I guess that someone is working on it
<_StefanS_> all related to that gtk bug
<_StefanS_> Riddell: np
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i have an email in my inbox about that, actually.  something about it actually needing to be fixed in the affected apps
<Hobbsee> but that's post-UVF
<Riddell> k3b-i18n
<Riddell> is old
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I know.. I just dont want anyone to forget about it
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: do you know if kwwii sent you the banner?
<Riddell> hmm, debian has kmplayer 0.10.0~pre2, I wonder if that's suitable
<neversfelde|mobi> hi
<Riddell> fabo: is that stable?
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: I have not checked it today, will do in the afternoon
<Riddell> eek strigiapplet is old
<virgilio>  hi all, I just installed gutsy alpha 4 and updated all the system. After that I've tried to install kubuntu-desktop package to switch to kubuntu, but the proccess can't start due to a dpendency problems with adept
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, adept-notifier does not start now
<Hobbsee> er, install
<Riddell> yeah, needs mvo's new update-notifier
<virgilio> Riddell: ok, I'll wait to the new version
<virgilio> thanks for the info
<Riddell> watch for 0.59.1 appearing
<Riddell> kwwii: did you send the banner?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get that info about networkstatus ? I'm kinda leaving it for now, since it made a lot of issues I think.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: dont think its worth it
<Riddell> what issues did it make?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: knetworkmanager stopped working since it depended on stuff in networkstatus
<Riddell> whee
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I havent investigated why exactly.. (1) either a recompile is needed (unlikely) , (2) suse has changes to knetworkmanager that make networkstatus split work also
<_StefanS_> after that I sort of gave up...
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> so.....
<kwwii> Riddell: no, I never got a response - I will sendit asap if needed
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, please do (conference is a week on saturday I think, so no mad panic)
<kwwii> Riddell: right, I'll head up to the post now then
<kwwii> Riddell: sent
<Riddell> ScottK: the zekr error means one of the soyuz checks was rejected, but I don't know which one
<Riddell> that package did have a tonne of lintian errors though
<Riddell> or actually no, I'm thinking of another package
<\sh> moins kwwii
<kwwii> \sh: moin moin
<\sh> Riddell, anything else which needs updates for gutsy?
<Riddell> \sh: strigiapplet could do with a sync from debian
<Riddell> needs someone to test if the sync is ok
<\sh> Riddell, 0.5.2 from unstable?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> which seems to be above upstream, but never mind
<\sh> building and testing
<Riddell> dddddd
<Lure> Hobbsee: update to knetworkmanager 0.2 release would be great before UVF (I did not manage to do it yesterday as I hoped)
<Hobbsee> Lure: knetworkmanager | 1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> and that's slightly strange versioning...
<Lure> Hobbsee: 0.2~r686534-0ubuntu1 here...
<Hobbsee> hm
<Riddell> it's network-manager-kde now
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> tonio's done the weird version number.
<\sh> Riddell, works
<Riddell> \sh: great, thanks, I'll do the sync
<Hobbsee> oh, not chandru again
<Hobbsee> i remember replying to that thread last time
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> hi mhb
<Riddell> where?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu devel ML
<mhb> _StefanS_: thanks for the ideas, I really like the green leaves SVG. Not exactly the thing for the default desktop, but if it would be possible to ship it with other wallpapers, that would be great.
<mhb> _StefanS_: do you own the copyright to that? Or what license is it?
<_StefanS_> mhb: uhm I can look it up
<_StefanS_> mhb: found it somewhere on kdelook I think
<_StefanS_> mhb: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Palm?content=37708
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for looking into zekr (the failed to upload).  I guess I'll wait and see what gets figured out.
<mhb> _StefanS_: thanks
<ScarFreewill> where is up in donlphin?
<ScarFreewill> ah ok I can add it. wil it be released without up in the defualt toolbar?
<Riddell> ScarFreewill: you can click on the directory you want to go to in the address bar?
<ScarFreewill> yes I like the way that works very much
<ScarFreewill> confusing at first, but I fould my way very fast
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's a mail for unmoderating on the ML, btw
<Hobbsee> if you didnt already
<Riddell> which mailing list?  I moderate several dozen
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Riddell: (and can i have access to k-d moderation, precisely for this raeson?)
<Hobbsee> right, listadmin is *really* nice.
<_StefanS_> bbl..
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: kwwii says banner is on its way
<neversfelde|mobi> Riddell: perfect
<neversfelde|mobi> thx
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there's nothing waiting for moderation except spam and mhb's initial posting
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh right, i thought there was more
<Riddell> what were you expecting?
<Riddell> I can give you the admin password if you want, or even add you as an admin, but mhb's posting has been the first issue in months except for spam
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and one i posted a while ago
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dunno.  not much.  i just know it's helpful to be able to accses such things
<Hobbsee> particularly with the listadmin, which doenst make it such a pain in the neck to do
<Riddell> what's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: man listadmin
<Riddell> No manual entry for listadmin
<Hobbsee> try installing it first
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the status of bug 131552?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131552 in live-initramfs "Please sync live-initramfs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131552
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please approve it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kmos decided to screw around with the bug - a MOTU has filed that.
<Hobbsee> (siretart)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the bug doesn't say what the ubuntu change is and why it's ok to drop it
<Hobbsee> siretart: ^
<Hobbsee> Riddell: siretart, the filer, is also the last uploader, so it should be OK.  but you'd have to take that up with him
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do people go through and confirm archive-admin sync requests?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for non-MOTU sync requests?  no
<Hobbsee> Riddell: motu's confirm their own requests, obviously
<Riddell> but if the request is from a mostly random person?  e.g. bug 130619 is from the debian packager
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130619 in ispell-et "Please sync ispell-et (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130619
<Hobbsee> Riddell: then they havent followed protocol, and should be shoved back to u-u-s being subscribed.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: use your discression about the debian maintainer though - but they're not supposed to do that
<ScottK> It would be helpful if not just anyone was allowed to subscribe the archive-admins or if motu/core-devs could unsub archive-admin so there we less cruft presented to you guys.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: or ubuntu-main-sponsors?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i think there are plans for that.  somewhere
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what is bug 131911 actually asking for?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131911 in network-manager "tries to clear nscd hosts cache even when it's not installed" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131911
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh...so *that's* why the other bug didnt get closed.  a likely case of "hobbsee cant type bug numbers"
<ScarFreewill> when i right click the desktop, don't click the popupmenu (just click some where else so it disapears) then if you move the mouse its like your holding in click, and the grag bar it makes when your draging doesn't dissapear. does this happen to you too? (kde4)
<Riddell> I'm not running kde 4 just now
<Riddell> but that doesn't sound like a critical bug for kde 4 :)
<ScarFreewill> yes :) I'm just wondering if its me because I had to hack more than one deb file to get it installed..
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> ah, bddebian
<Riddell> you filed bug 132598 but didn't set it to confirmed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132598 in marble "[Sync Request Universe]  marble 0.3-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132598
<bddebian> Riddell: Sorry
<Riddell> bddebian: but I presume your intention is that it's ok to sync?
<bddebian> Riddell: Checking to make sure..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, that's OK
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i filed the dupe
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you do not like the request sync script?
<Riddell> bddebian: similarly for tkdesk, qca, python-biopython?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Doesn't work for me currently and no I don't particularly like it :-)
<bddebian> Riddell: Ah yes
<Hobbsee> bddebian: awww
<Riddell> thanks
* bddebian wasn't aware we were supposed to confirm our own sync requests :-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: unsure.  most people just use the script, y'know.
<Riddell> bddebian: I don't know either, but it seems easiest if I just have to look for confirmed ones
<bddebian> Maybe I'm just too old and crusty to do this anymore :-(
<Riddell> ?!
<Riddell> not at all
<ScottK> bddebian: Nah.  Just confirm it.  The archive guys (some of them anyway) only look for certain bug statuses.
<ScottK> As an example, I know that pitti will never see a backport request that isn't status "In progress".
<bddebian> Damn I wish I would've known that because I needed qca to get the new psi in :'-(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ispell-et/+bug/130619 please go and blast him (q-funk) in person on -motu.  he appears to believe that he's exempt from requests or something.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130619 in ispell-et "Please sync ispell-et (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he bitched loudly at me for telling him that it was unacceptable to do that, but you may have more luck as an archive admin
<Riddell> bddebian: qca2 has been in for a while
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm, he's not online atm.
<bddebian> Riddell: A high enough version for the psi in Unstable?
<Riddell> bddebian: same version as debian experimental has
<bddebian> Hmm, weird
<Riddell> psi in debian unstable needs qca-dev, which is qca 1
<bddebian> Oh I was trying to build the rc2 from Debian Experimental.  Still should have worked?
<Riddell> should do, we have libqca2-dev
<Riddell> maybe you tried it before we had qca 2 through New
<Riddell> oh, wait, it's still in New
<bddebian> hah~!
<bddebian> :-)
<Riddell> I have it installed since I packaged and uploaded it, how confusing
<Riddell> you'll need to poke someone to approve it
<bddebian> I hate when that happens
<bddebian> Well it's too late for new psi now anyway
<Riddell> seb128 being the only candidate around
<Riddell> no it's not
<bddebian> It's not?
<Riddell> UVF isn't until this evening
<Riddell> grab qca2 from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/gutsy/new/
<bddebian> Well I'm not sure I'm in any position to ask for favors from core-devs :-)
<Riddell> install and test your psi, then upload
<manchicken_> We get to find out what gender the baby is today.
<Riddell> not keeping it a surprise?
<manchicken_> Naw, it's hard to set up their Kubuntu machine as pink or blue if you wait ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: It's always a suprise once.  It's just a question of when you get it.
<Riddell> so not gender stereotyping him/her at all then :)
<ScottK> That and the finding out in advance isn't 100%, so that's sometimes extra fun.
<manchicken_> Riddell: when did I ever say I wouldn't? :)
<siretart> Riddell: the ubuntu change in live-initramfs has been merged in debian
<siretart> Riddell: the only change was dropping the transitional 'casper' binary package
<siretart> live-initramfs is used for fai
<Riddell> siretart: ok, thanks
<Riddell> siretart: fai?
<Riddell> [BLACKLISTED]  live-initramfs_1.91.4-1ubuntu1
<siretart> Riddell: that can be removed, since the casper binary package has been dropeed
<Riddell> groovy, done
<bddebian> OK qca2 is a pig :(
<Riddell> in which way?
<bddebian> Taking forever to build :)
<Riddell> you have the .debs?
<bddebian> Not yet, I'm building them myself
<bddebian> Of course seb said he New'd it anyway :-)
<Riddell> why not just use the .debs?
<bddebian> Because I'm a purist :-)
<bddebian> Actually I think I'm insane
<Riddell> oh dear
<Riddell> yuriy: is this you? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085847.msg84477#msg84477
<yuriy> Riddell: heh, no. i'm GameManK
<Riddell> ok, didn't think so
<bddebian> Gah screw this
<bddebian> Riddell: Where can I get at the debs?
<bddebian> NM, I'll pull them from debian
<Riddell> 15:15 < Riddell> grab qca2 from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/gutsy/new/
<bddebian> Doh man, I am really out of it today, sorry Riddell
<bddebian> Holy crap, psi isn't exactly a "quick" build either :)
<Riddell> nixternal: grr, now I have flash on my amd64 machine, annoying adverts everywhere thanks to you!
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> it worked though right?
<nixternal> I needed to make sure that it worked for the doco...I am getting ready to update the current package so it can start getting bug reports and translations
<Riddell> nixternal: certainly did, I wonder why it's so unknown
<nixternal> I have no idea, I messed around for hours with all of the other howtos and they were a pita
<Riddell> also it requires command line use, which should be fixed
<Riddell> can't be hard to fix
<nixternal> that could be fixed in the package?
<Riddell> postinst script to run nspluginwrapper?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> have the script run uname -a, check for x86_64, and if it is true, then run nspluginwrapper
<Riddell> then hopefully some dcop can get konqueror to reload its plugins
<nixternal> ahh ya, forgot about having konqi reload...a reboot would fix that though :)
<Riddell> erk, reboot?
<nixternal> how do you create a .pot file from a .directory or a .desktop file?
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> how would that help?
<nixternal> ya, or restart X...konqi reloads all plugins on startup
<Riddell> so just restart konqi?
<jjesse> you can't just force a restart of konqi you have to restart x?
<Riddell> but there should be dcop for it
<jjesse> that seems silly
<nixternal> no, restarting konqi only restarts the khtml...konqi is preloaded
<Riddell> although that would have to run as the user, so that wouldn't work
<nixternal> ya
<jjesse> so is konqi as much a part of the "OS" as IE is :)
<nixternal> a dcop call would probably be the easiest
<nixternal> jjesse: yup :)
<nixternal> well no
<nixternal> it is just preloaded
<Riddell> nixternal: .desktop in KDE or elsewhere?
<nixternal> in the docs
<nixternal> that way there people will see the translated strings in the KHC sidebar/tree
<nixternal> I can't believe nobody has ever filed a bug on that
<Riddell> nixternal: if it's docs then you may be best doing what gnome does (uses intltool) if their docs also have .desktop files
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE uses /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/createdesktop.pl in ways you can find in /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<nixternal> ya, I am reading that now
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs building as we, or I, speak :)
<kwwii> keep talking then, it might take a while
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: I just uploaded kubuntu-docs updated package to my ppa...man I love that, it allows a nice test before you go an upload it to main...I will keep you updated here shortly
<Riddell> groovy
<nixternal> if only you could delete the old stuff from your ppa, then it would be perfect
<nixternal> and I created the pot files for .desktop and .directory
<Riddell> that's due to be fixed
<Riddell> how did you do that?
<nixternal> intltool :)
<nixternal> cp systemdocs.desktop systemdocs.desktop.in && mkdir po && cd po && echo systemdocs.desktop.in > POTFILES.in && intltool-update --pot --gettext-package=systemdocs
<nixternal> do we have anything that needs to get done asap or something that needs some love right now?
<Riddell> package qtjambi!
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> actually, for an easier time, package the qt accessibility bridge and qdasher from labs.trolltech.com
<nixternal> ya, jambi is no joke
<Riddell> from helio's blog it sounded painful
<nixternal> I think Mandriva is the only distro with a package so far
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-docs/kubuntu-docs_7.10-2.dsc
<manchicken_> It's a girlchicken.
<nixternal> manchicken: CONGRATS!
<nixternal> Riddell: is there a way to browse Trolltech's svn?
<nixternal> I am working on the qdbusbridge package right now
<manchicken> Thanks :)
<Riddell> nixternal: checkout the whole thing
<nixternal> ya, I already have it
<nixternal> should I check out just qdbusbridge, or should I check out everything in accessibility?
<ScottK> manchicken: Congratulations.  Catch up on sleep now, you won't get any once she's a teenager.
<Riddell> or baby
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> That too.
<ScottK> Different reasons though.
<nixternal> sleepless nights for a baby doesn't last as long as sleepless nights as a teenager though :)
<nixternal> my daughter is approaching "teenager" and I am hating every minute of it
<ScottK> nixternal: How old?
* ScottK is ancient and forgot.
<nixternal> 11 in October
<ScottK> IME (our oldest is 15) the angst peaks around 14 and then the boys kick in.  I don't think it ends until the leave the house.
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK> YMMV.
<nixternal> well at almost 11, my daughter is already boycrazy
<nixternal> she keeps asking for a "MySpace" account..I let her know hackers don't use myspace :)
<ScottK> Yes, our oldest was too (#2 at 13 isn't so much).
<ScottK> nixternal: Look up the terms of service for myspace and then explain she's to young.
<ScottK> You have to be 13 to get an account.
<ScottK> Legally.
<nixternal> heck no, I told her while she still lives at home, or is under 18, she don't get to have one
<ScottK> Ah.
<nixternal> and I told her if I find out about one, then her arse is grass, and I am the lawnmower :)
<ScottK> Our rule for the oldest one is that we have to be on her friends list so we can review it whenever we feel like it.
<nixternal> it isn't that I don't trust MySpace, it is because I can't stand MySpace
<ScottK> We also reserve the right to quiz her about who else is on her list and yank the account if we don't like the answers.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well I don't like it either.
<nixternal> I am trying to groom a little hacker here :D
<nixternal> right now she is annoying me by wanting a Mac
<ScottK> Of course #2 daughter set up an account while at a friends house last year.  She still has no idea how I found out.
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Get her a Mac and put Kubuntu on it.  That'll show her.
<manchicken> mhb: I proposed a bounty for the artwork issue.
<nixternal> well she runs Edubuntu now
<manchicken> My baby will have a System76.
<nixternal> when I head out there for her birthday, I am going to give her Kubuntu with the edubuntu-kde desktop
<manchicken> Those mini Koalas look pretty badass.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I told her if she completes a grade with all A's, I will get her a Mac
<ScottK> #2 daughter also still has neither a myspace account nor prospects for one due to her actions last year.
<ScottK> Facebook is the latest challenge.
<nixternal> I don't even want to know..I am not looking forward to such actions :)
<manchicken> No child of mine will be running proprietary OS' :P
<nixternal> Facebook I will probably let her do, but I am not hip to these "Social" sites
<nixternal> my daughter started out on Slackware when she was 5 :)
<nixternal> that is all we had in the house at that time was Slack, then she got a taste of Debian and SUSE
<manchicken> I just don't see any need to buy an expensive Mac to run GNU/Linux when System76 machines are perfectly reasonable, and they're OEM.
<manchicken> We just need to get system76 to start giving more OS options now :)
<nixternal> so last year I finally built her a new computer and put Edubuntu on it...she has no problem editing sources.list and dist-upgrading now...she is getting quite good actually now
<manchicken> Good stuff :)
<ScottK> Cool.
<manchicken> System76 says they'll have my order shipped within 4 business days.
<nixternal> ya, but if she is on Kubuntu using KDE, then it is easier for me to help her
<ScottK> Mine aren't so technical.
<ScottK> Although #2 learned a little Python last year.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> my daughter is messing with Logo a little right now
<nixternal> she understands the basics of the command line, but she isn't hip to it yet
<ScottK> I need a little shell scripting help here (speaking of which)...
<manchicken> I just want my kids to be able to do normal computer tasks.
<nixternal> I want mine to be lil hax0rz with the elite linux skillz :D
<ScottK> What is in this init is: if [ -n "$SOCKET"] ; then ...
<manchicken> If they want to learn programming that's fine, but I just don't want to expose them to software that forbids sharing while at the same time trying to teach them that sharing is a good thing.
<ScottK> It's trying to do the then if the variable $SOCKET isn't defined.
<ScottK> But that doesn't seem to do it.
<ScottK> Suggestions?
<nixternal> hrmm, I have had similar issues in the past when using dash instead of bash
<manchicken> "" is always defined though, isn't it?
<ScottK> I think I just got it.
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Wouldn't you want to, instead, do `if [ "$SOCKET" != "" ] ; then`?
<ScottK> That would do it.  It works if SOCKET = '', just not if it doesn't exist.
<\sh> ScottK,   -n string
<\sh>               True if the length of string is non-zero.
<ScottK> So my mistake was to make it undefined instead of empy.
<ScottK> Cool.
<\sh> ScottK, echo "$SOCKET" can give you a hint if $SOCKET is non-zero
<\sh> oh you didn't even define $SOCKET?
<ScottK> Yeah.  That was my mistake was to leave it undefined if I didn't want to specify a non-standard option instead of making it ""
<ScottK> What's the difference between echo "$SOCKET" and echo $SOCKET?
<manchicken> Not much with echo.
<ScottK> OK
<manchicken> You'll get the same
<ScottK> How about in   if [ -n "$SOCKET"] ; then
<manchicken> That will always be true.
<ScottK> As long as the variable $SOCKET Is defined or always always?
<manchicken> You'll want to do if [ -n $SOCKET ] ; then or if [ "$SOCKET" != "" ] ; then
<manchicken> Well for `if [ -n "$SOCKET" ] ; then` the if will always evaluate true.
<manchicken> Because even if socket is undefined, you still get a zero-length string, which is zero-length but still defined none-the-less.
<ScottK> OK.  I do not undertand at all what the Debian maintainer intended then.
<manchicken> "" is defined.
* ScottK gives up on what the Debian maintainer wanted then and decides to make it just work.
<ScottK> Thanks again.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> np
<manchicken> Stupid reality
<\sh> hmm?
<\sh> -n means non-zero
<\sh> so if $SOCKET is not defined the term if [ -n "$SOCKET" ] ; then will give you  if [ -n "" ] ; which is false
<\sh> because "" is zero string
<\sh> and -n checks against non-zero strings
<ScottK> Well for some reason it seems not to.
<\sh> ScottK, pastebin the whole source somewhere
<manchicken> \sh: I thought zero-length strings were still non-zero.
<\sh> manchicken, nope....there is a difference...between -z and -n and a shell var in quotes which is empty will give "" and this is zero string
<\sh> so -z "$SOCKET" would be true while -n "$SOCKET" will give false when $SOCKET is NIL
<manchicken> Ah.
<\sh> s/NIL/NULL/ forgive my pascalism
<manchicken> So that's why I ignore shell in favor of Perl ;)
<ScottK> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33965/ line 34
<\sh> -z and -n are stupid string comparison, while == and != are normally arithmetic ones
<\sh> this crap init script is holy bullshit
<\sh> # This can be set via Socket option in config file, so it's not required
<\sh> if [ -n "$SOCKET" ] ; then
<\sh>         DAEMON_OPTS="-p $RUNDIR/$NAME.sock $DAEMON_OPTS"
<\sh> fi
<\sh> DAEMON_OPTS="-x /etc/dkim-filter.conf -u $USER -P $RUNDIR/$NAME.pid $DAEMON_OPTS"
<\sh> this is totally crap...it means the same
<ScottK> so what I've trying to do is have the default behavior use what's in line 35, so I changed it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33966/ and that works.
<\sh> ScottK, short question...is -p and -P the same or what does -P differently of -p?
<ScottK> -p is the socket (TCP or Unix) and -P is the PID file.
<\sh> ah
<\sh> so he meant to do this:
<\sh> SOCKET=$RUNDIR/$NAME.sock .... if [ -n "$SOCKET" ] ; then DAEMON_OPTS="-p $SOCKET"
<\sh> lol
<\sh> but he set SOCKET to $RUNDIR/$NAME.pid which is wrong and needs to PIDFILE and be set at -P line in DAEMON_OPTS
<ScottK> So me, being pretty much a shell neophyte, was confused.
<ScottK> I just knew it wasn't right.
<\sh> ScottK, well the line itself is totally useless now, because SOCKET will always be zero (means empty)
<\sh> and the script should never run the then clause
<ScottK> That's what I was encountering.
<\sh> 0r it will be set in /etc/default/dkim-filter
<\sh> which could mean, $SOCKET is very well defined
<\sh> what I would think he wanted to say with his comment "via Socket option in the config file"
<\sh> # Include dkim-filter defaults if available
<\sh> if [ -f /etc/default/dkim-filter ]  ; then
<\sh>         . /etc/default/dkim-filter
<\sh> fi
<\sh> # This can be set via Socket option in config file, so it's not required
<\sh> if [ -n $SOCKET ] ; then
<\sh>         DAEMON_OPTS="-p $RUNDIR/$NAME.sock $DAEMON_OPTS"
<\sh> fi
<ScottK> By default it's not set in /etc/default.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33967/ is what I have now.
<ScottK> I changed from a Unix socket to TCP so it'd work with Postfix when chrooted.
<\sh> is it for your own server?
<ScottK> No.  It's for Ubuntu
<ScottK> I'm trying to make the Debian package work properly with Postfix for Ubuntu.
<\sh> yeah, but for packaging or for running on your server?
<\sh> ah
<ScottK> Both.
<ScottK> I've got it running now on one of my servers.
<\sh> but 12345 is the port number which can vary, right?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> I think I used 8891
<ScottK> It can be anything since it's loopback.
<ScottK> You just have to pick the same one in Postfix and in the milter.
<ScottK> I covered that in the README.Debian.
<\sh> why don't you set in /etc/default/dkim-filter the SOCKET="inet:12345@localhost" and do if [ -n "$SOCKET" ] ; then DAEMON_OPTS="-p $SOCKET $DAEMON_OPTS" else DAEMON_OPTS="-p $RUNDIR/dkim-filter.sock $DAEMON_OPTS" fi
<\sh> which means /etc/default/dkim-filter will be sourced into the init script, and if SOCKET="" it will run the else clause, but when SOCKET is set it will run the then clause
<ScottK> I guess if there is an etc/default it would make sense to actually use one of them as the default.
<\sh> ScottK, or use debconf
<\sh> and set it via user decision ;)
<ScottK> Well there's other stuff they have to do about setting up keys and such so it's not like this would be the only thing.
* ScottK isn't going to try and debconf the whole thing.
<\sh> ScottK, yeah, I read all about domain keys-
<\sh> we set it up already in our company..very painfull and resource hungry
<ScottK> DKIM is less painful in some respects.
<ScottK> It's at least a little less likely to suffer signature breakage in transit and has fewer implementation specific nits.
<ScottK> I gave up on DK because it never seemed to work unless the place I was sending to used the same implementation as I did.
<ScottK> Personally, I think SPF is more generally useful, but DKIM will have a place and the two are complementary.
<coreymon77> hi
<\sh> ScottK, spf is also a pain...regarding PR related campaignes, where PR agencies are sending out mails with your header
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> SPF sucks, it just sucks less than the alternatives.
<\sh> ScottK, but thinking about sending out 800.000 mails in less then 4 hours, without dkim and only one third of those mails in 4 hours with dkim is argl
<Riddell> kwwii, nixternal: council dudes, coreymon77 here wants to go for membership but can't make our meeting
<nixternal> Riddell: -200 ;p
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Riddell> would we be ok for him to propose himself over e-mail
<nixternal> oh, sure :)
<coreymon77> school starts septemebr 4th, so that causes problems
<Riddell> and we can ask questions and make a decision at the meeting without him being there
<nixternal> that will work
<ScottK> \sh: Ouch.
<kwwii> Riddell: ok by me
<nixternal> Riddell: you know what might be a good idea, a interview sheet like Debian does for NMs and DDs
<kwwii> coreymon77: do you have any info on yourself and what you have done for kubuntu
<kwwii> like on the wiki already or such?
<coreymon77> yes, of course
<Riddell> coreymon77: ok, please send an e-mail to kubuntu-devel with your wiki page
<coreymon77> email address?
<Riddell> your wiki page should include your contributions and anything we need to see that you have made a sustained and significant contribution to kubuntu
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<\sh> Riddell, btw...congrats to your new duty ;)
<Riddell> you need to be a subscriber
<Riddell> you should also say why kubuntu is great and why you want to be a member
<coreymon77> do i need someone to confirm it for me?
<nixternal> oh ya, congrats to Riddell, our new RM! :)
<Riddell> coreymon77: also you should get other members and active community types to e-mail their support (or you can e-mail it for them if they don't want to subscribe)
<coreymon77> here or in the email?
<Riddell> in e-mail
<Riddell> we'll e-mail back any questions and make a decision at the next meeting
<coreymon77> well, i believe nixternal himself has seem first hand many of my contributions in the #kubuntu irc channel
<coreymon77> nixternal: right?
<nixternal> who are you again? :p
<coreymon77> nixternal: i help with wireless problems alot
<nixternal> heh, wireless is a problem nowadays
<coreymon77> nixternal: the guy who tells people never to use ndiswrapper unless neccessary
<nixternal> hey now, I use ndiswrapper, and it has rocked many a wifi cards for me
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> it works for many cards
<coreymon77> but its still unstable
<coreymon77> if there is a more native way of using the card
<coreymon77> thats better
<coreymon77> ive had people trying to use ndiswrapper for atheros cards
<coreymon77> thats completely uneccessary
<ScottK> \sh: No suprise to you, I'm sure, but that works.  I'll go with that.
<\sh> ScottK, :)
<nixternal> Ubuntu Development Team getting ready to start
<nixternal> heh, one silly typo has had me going nuts with this package
<nixternal> if you don't do configure/foo:: correctly, ie mispell foo, you won't get any errors, and you won't get anything to build either :)
<coreymon77> nixternal: what do i have to put in the email?
<coreymon77> Riddell: what do i have to put in the email
<Riddell> your wiki page and a few sentences about youself, what you do in kubuntu and why you think kubuntu is the bestest
<coreymon77> thats all in my wikipage
<coreymon77> Riddell: all of that stuff is in my wikipage
<Riddell> well put 6 words to each point in the e-mail and you're done
<coreymon77> Riddell: do i just send an email to that address
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> you must be subscribed as I say
<coreymon77> Riddell: what was that thing about subscribing?
<coreymon77> Riddell: how do i subscribe
<\sh> good night guys
<ScottK> Good night \sh.  Thanks again.
<ScottK> I just uploaded it.
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<manchicken> I'm using kteatime for the first time :)
<coreymon77> Riddell: okay, i filled out the form, but had it choose a pasword for me
<coreymon77> Riddell: am i now subscribed, or is there a confirmation email?
<ScottK> There's a confirmation.
<coreymon77> how long does confirmation take
<ScottK> Usually it's almost immediate.
<coreymon77> well its not for me
* DaSkreech droooools at MCE video
<coreymon77> im not getting the confirmation email
<ScottK> Did you check your spam folder?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> i use gmail btw
<manchicken> jjesse: Thanks for closing #96399.  That one was making my head hurt the other day.
<jjesse> manchicken: your welcome
<jjesse> bug #96399
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96399 in adept "Problem adding software through Adept" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96399
<jjesse> ah that one
<nixternal> Riddell: don't forget to tell them our oo.o is still broken, as well as nspluginviewer
<Riddell> nixternal: calc has a fix for openoffice
<Riddell> nspluginviewer, well, hmm, still hoping suse will fix it
<nixternal> groovy, now we just need the nspluginviewer
<nixternal> ahh, waiting for them
<Riddell> but it'll still break acroread and opera
<nixternal> is there a known fix at all?
<Riddell> well, unless glib is changed
<Riddell> if there was a known fix, we'd fix it :)
<nixternal> lovely
<coreymon77> Riddell: i still havent gotten confirmation for the subscription yet
<coreymon77> Riddell: why is that?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> try subscribing again, with a password
<coreymon77> that worked
<coreymon77> Riddell: i take it you dont want personal things about me in the email, just stuff pertaining to linux, right?
<nixternal> personal is OK, as it gives us an idea of character I guess
<coreymon77> i tend not to give out that stuff online
<Riddell> it's not very important
<Riddell> people like to put it on their wiki page
<coreymon77> you already know that im a student because of the fact that school is the reason that i cant make it to the meeting
<Riddell> but it's your contribution to kubuntu we care about
<coreymon77> thats in the wiki page
<Riddell> "school" in the US means many things
<nixternal> coreymon77: we do want social security number, birth date, and full name though :p
<nixternal> Riddell: what all does it mean? besides the lingo of "you have just been schooled" :)
<Riddell> nixternal: well americans use it to mean university and college as well as school
<nixternal> ahh, nm, I think I get it...what kind of school (ie. high school, college, trade, etc.)
<nixternal> ya
<coreymon77> i will tell you that i am a highschool student
<coreymon77> from canada
<coreymon77> thats all can say
<coreymon77> do you guys want me to copy and paste the approval emails into my application email
<coreymon77> or do you want me to forward them seperately
<coreymon77> Riddell: hello?
<jjesse> coreymon77: i think he might be in bed
<coreymon77> nixternal: could you answer the question?
<Riddell> coreymon77: just copy and paste is fine
<coreymon77> okh
<coreymon77> thanks
<coreymon77> nixternal: nvm
<nixternal> I am getting a permission denied when trying to create the directory /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/accessiblebridge with this package...it is starting to annoy me
<coreymon77> nixternal: sudo is getting access denied?
<coreymon77> nixternal: maybe something is being used
<Riddell> nixternal: you presumably want to make it local to the package rather than the filesystem
<nixternal> no, this is in the building of a package...no sudo used
<nixternal> Riddell: I have tried debian/dirs and mkdir -p $(CURDIR)/debian/blahblah/blah
<nixternal> I think I have found the problem..as a matter of fact, I know I did
<nixternal> the Makefile that is created with qmake-qt4 has a DESTDIR = /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/accessiblebridge
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-17
<DaSkreech> NIght
<kwwii> night all
<Mez_> wtf,
<Mez_> I cant play ogg movies?
<nixternal> Mez: not in Windows you can't, reboot back into Kubuntu :p
<Mez> nixternal.. I'm USING Kubuntu[
<nixternal> hahaha
<Mez> am trying to watch a Theora + Voris vid and I only get sound
<Mez> no video
<killown> hi
<nosredna_ekim> hello
<killown> how do I to set flags optimization gcc in apt-build sources packages?
<killown> I want build with it flags : -O3 -march=prescott -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe
<killown> debian/rules << http://rafb.net/p/hKbKd144.html
<killown> I need set flags for optmization
<killown> can anyone help-me?
<nixternal> killown: check #ubuntu-motu
<yuriy> anything i should know before installing gutsy on my laptop?
<killown> nixternal, ty
<yuriy> looks like gutsy is back to dapper colors...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> getting there
<nixternal> bloooo is nice though
<nixternal> I did like the purple for a bit though
* robotgeek reinstalls feisty
<nixternal> ouch
* nixternal kicks 'qmake-qt4 DESTIR=. *.pro'
<robotgeek> well, just removing kubuntu desktop to get rid of all the backports i installed
<Tm_T> 0450 -!- Irssi: Join to #kubuntu-devel was synced in 168860 secs
<Tm_T> real nice
<Tm_T> actually, that counter has been running around ages so it's far more than that
<yuriy> is the interface for strigi going to be improved before release?
<yuriy> and looks like something's causing wineconfig to fail to launch adept_batch
<yuriy> do i need to patch it to use kdesudo?
<nixternal> so, does this new Canonical Store plan on selling Kubuntu stuff at all?
<nixternal> hrmm, probably doesn't matter as it seems to ship to the UK only
<coreymon77> nixternal: how many people should i had to vouch for me?
<coreymon77> nixternal: how many would be a good amount
<nixternal> Riddell: http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/nixternal/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qdbusbridge/qdbusbridge_4.3.1~svn20070816-0ubuntu1.dsc
<nixternal> probably needs some work
<Riddell> nixternal: seen post from Eddie Martinez on ubuntu-doc list?
<Riddell> nixternal: someone decided to delete the linuxmce article from fridge, I've posted it again, please publish it when you get a moment
<\sh> Riddell, the uwn issue 52 was deleted too
<\sh> hmmm
<Riddell> \sh: if you have a copy of it I can re-submit
<\sh> Riddell, I wonder if it was purpose because of the hack story inside
<Riddell> it's still there
<\sh> yesterday evening it wasn't there anymore
<\sh> and it was readded around 22:42 utc ...
<\sh> hmmm...i don't find a statusbar for a mainwindow anymore in qt4-designer
<\sh> where is it hiding nowadays?
<\sh> ah..it's already there
<\sh> is someone working on krusader 1.80.0 final?
<\sh> ah already synced
<Riddell> mhb: loaded up the kubuntu CD and I get a message saying "restricted drivers are available", does that popup on the ubuntu live CD too?
<Riddell> it says it's for "lirc_gpio", but there's no description of what that could mean, which is quite a usability issue
<Hobbsee> it turns out to be an infrared thing
<Hobbsee> but that's quite hard to find
<Riddell> had a feeling it was, but some description would seem appropriate
<Riddell> nixternal: did you have a docs update?  can it get in for tribe 5?
<Riddell> I wonder how to add a link to the live cd desktop
<Riddell> mhb: restricted-manager (gnome) doesn't even have an autostart file, why is that different?
<Riddell> nixternal: it'll need a change in casper to get the about kubuntu onto the live desktop, are you able to come up with a suitable .desktop file and have that somewhere so it can be copied to the desktop
* Riddell throws bug 133140 at mhb 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133140 in restricted-manager "kubuntu live CD has popup on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133140
<Riddell> and bug 133141, for good luck :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133141 in restricted-manager "no description of driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133141
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry to be a pest about Zekr, but not so sorry I'm not going to ask...  It's still sitting in a "Failed to upload" state.  Is there someone else I should go ping about the package?
<Riddell> ScottK: someone who knows more about soyuz than I, infinity maybe, but he's ill today
<ScottK> OK.  Not him then.  Would Mithrandir be a good person to ask?
<ScottK> That or I can just wait.
<Riddell> mithrandir is generally busy with mobile these days
<Riddell> give infinity an e-mail
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do that.  Thanks.
<Lure_> Riddell: lirc is needed for mythtv
<Lure_> Riddell: I agree that we should not warn for this
<Riddell> Lure_: well not on the live CD, and only once on the installed desktop
<Lure_> Riddell: yep, but I am not sure if this is general HW and users care about it
<Riddell> jjesse: icon for strigi?
<Riddell> there isn't one
<jjesse> the magnifying glass that is next to system, kontact, kopote, konqi?
<jjesse> i have one in my gutsy install
<Riddell> I don't
<Riddell> and neither does my live CD
<jjesse> hmmm must be something i've done to my system then
<Riddell> what happens when you click on it?
<jjesse> launch strigi
<Riddell> is it the same size as the kmenu/system/desktop icon?
<jjesse> looks like a magnifying glass
<jjesse> larger
<Riddell> that's large
<jjesse> let me fire up my vm and i'll do a screenshot
<Riddell> what strigi client does it launch?  the qt 4 one?
<jjesse> firing up vm
<jjesse> best place to put the screenshots?
<Riddell> anywhere you like :)
<Lure_> Riddell: I think strigi is qt4-only, right?
<Riddell> strigi-client is, strigi-applet and strigi kioslave is kde 3
<Riddell> jjesse: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/strigi1.png that's your doing I'm sure
<Riddell> it's also the same size as the kmenu/system/desktop icons
<Riddell> I'd like to have strigi have a systray applet
<jjesse> figured it was my doing
<Riddell> but it also needs to learn how to start automatically (when the user tell it that's ok)
<jjesse> it is starting automatically for me, must have enabled it some how which created the icon?
<Riddell> jjesse: so if you search there, it comes up with results?
<jjesse> yeah it does
<Riddell> groovy :)
<jjesse> when i type in "key" it shows results, plus a tab called images, and then a tab called web
<jjesse> on the tab called images i have 3 results
<jjesse> and then web there is 236 results -- which are all the ubuntu-docs xml files that have the word key in it
<Riddell> so it does, I've no idea what those tabs do
<Riddell> manchicken: are you going to chicarco lug tonight?
<manchicken> Nope.  Why do you ask?
<manchicken> I'm about 150 miles south of them.
<Riddell> dude on ubuntu-docs asking about kubuntu may be going
<Riddell> ah well, that's a bit far
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Well he's in good company.
<manchicken> I know those guys rather well.
<apachelogger> Riddell: what to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/28532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 28532 in kdenetwork "rdp:/ urls don't work in Kubuntu default install" [Wishlist,New] 
* apachelogger got a debdiff at hand, making krdc depend on rdesktop
<coreymon77> Riddell: how many approvals from users should i have?
<coreymon77> Riddell: whats a good number?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: 42
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: realistically
<Riddell> apachelogger: krdc does things without rdesktop?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: well, as i've got no idea what you're talking about... :)
<Riddell> coreymon77: as many as you feel appropriate, of course exsting members and motu and devs will be given higher recognition than hoards of people we've never heard of
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but if we don't make it depend, the error message should at least be changed to something more meaningful
<Riddell> apachelogger: we could just add rdesktop to the seeds
<coreymon77> ive got two members and one user so far
<apachelogger> Riddell: the what?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the seeds, which are used to make kubuntu-desktop package
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yeah, actually that sounds even more reasonable :D
* apachelogger debdiffs again
<jjesse> if you don't have rdesktop installed i think you can use krdc for vnc connections
<Riddell> apachelogger: added
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, thanks, gotta close the bug then
<apachelogger> jjesse: yep, but the message it throws out if one trys to access rdp is just awful IMO
<jjesse> apachelogger: i agree
<jjesse> was bugg #28532 actually fix released or was it just fix committed?
<jjesse> bug #28532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 28532 in kdenetwork "rdp:/ urls don't work in Kubuntu default install" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28532
<Riddell> committed
<Riddell> but if someone wants to update the meta package, voila
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> really, starting with backports is awful
* Riddell does it
<Riddell> starting what?
<apachelogger> how to do backports in the most proper way
<apachelogger> Riddell: say I have a gutsy package... I change the version to ~feisty1, ultimately it builds without problems on feisty... but what to do then?
<Riddell> file a bug on launchpad.net/feisty-backports
<Riddell> ask jdong to confirm it
<Riddell> he'll subscribe ubuntu-archive
<ScottK> Or me
<Riddell> or ScottK
<Riddell> an archive admin will backport it
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> if it needs to pass New I'll probably get to it one day
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, congrats to archive admin status :)
<Riddell> all your packages are belong to me
<Hobbsee> yes, but all the pointy sticks belong to ME!!!
* Hobbsee stabs Riddell with one of the pointy sticks.
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> see if I ever let any of your packages through New in future!
* apachelogger creates pbuilders for feisty and edgy backports
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'll just ask tollef to do them.  that's easy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or piit
<Hobbsee> er, pitti
<Riddell> humph
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell
<Hobbsee> poor Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you were lucky you didnt come near tollef and myself at the castle dinner thing.
<Hobbsee> sorry, palace
<Riddell> why's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, tollef and i had collected a nice pile of toothpicks, and were pokign people with them.
<Hobbsee> robert (racarr) in particular
<Riddell> ouch, poor guy
* Hobbsee wont admit to how many times she may, or may not have, attacked him.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was there anything interesting in the kubuntu meeting, btw?  i never got to read it, and logs dont exist
<Riddell> apachelogger became a member
<Riddell> didn't someone do minutes?
<Hobbsee> not that i've seen
<Riddell> tsk
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> mhb did, didn't he?
<jjesse> i blame nixternal
<jjesse> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
* apachelogger_ blames himself
* Hobbsee blames jjesse for not blaming nixternal earlier
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> what that _ might be
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: go away
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2007-08-01
<Hobbsee> This point was not discussed due to the key person (Hobbsee) absent.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'm slack
<Hobbsee> ooh!  ooh!  my wednesdays have changed now.
<jjesse> are they thursdays now or some other day?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, it's my thursdays that the meeting is on.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'd say on a tuesday for you, then.
<Lure_> Riddell: I think opensync and kdepim enterprise is not in Tribe5 (still waiting on build-dep and MIR for opensync)
<Hobbsee> mhb: you rock, thanks for that
<Riddell> Lure_: I moved opensync to main this morning
<Lure_> Riddell: great!
<Lure_> Riddell: when will build resolve then: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:3.5.7enterprise20070810-0ubuntu1/+build/375482
<Riddell> dunno, hopefully it'll do it automatically, or infinity will come along and fix it soon
<ScottK> apachelogger: Don't forget Dapper.  Dapper will be around after Edgy and Feisty are long gone.
<apachelogger> ScottK: lots of work I see -.-
<ScottK> Yep.
* apachelogger tries to build amarok 147 on edgy
<ScottK> Actually Edgy seems pretty dead from a backports perspective, but Dapper is still active.
* apachelogger kicks edgy again and starts all over again :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: now, for amarok it's probably that I have to backport libs... what's the prefered solution? actually backport the libs or just remove the features (i.e. disable with configure)
<ScottK> It depends...
<apachelogger> IIRC a lot of the media device libs were in universe for dapper
<apachelogger> if they were available at all
<ScottK> If the libs have a lot of reverse dependencies, then it's tough to backport them because other stuff might break.
<ScottK> If they have few/no other reverse depends (and the others get tested and backported as necessary) then they can be backported.
<Lure_> Riddell: right, some buildd admin has to give it back
<ScottK> If they didn't exist at all, then it's a NEW backport and no problem.
* Lure_ checks who they are... ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: k, thx
<ScottK> Source backports (if you have to strip out features) can be done, but need a core-dev to upload them (even for Universe packages).
<ScottK> It's a separate backports bug for each package.
* apachelogger saves the log ^_^
<mhb> Riddell: it surely does
<mhb> Riddell: at least the file /usr/share/autostart/restricted-manager.desktop waas there when I did the changes
<Riddell> mhb: yes, I missed it somehow
<Riddell> mhb: however, it doesn't give me a popup on the ubuntu live CD
<mhb> Riddell: that is interesting...
<mhb> Riddell: pitti worked on that after the restructuring, but the code should be shared
<Riddell> I just wonder if it's turned off on the live CD somehow
<mhb> Riddell: could you please check if both .desktop files have the same parameters?
<mhb> the checking code should be shared by both frontends, it's in the common part of r-m
<Riddell> Exec=restricted-manager-kde --check
<Riddell> Exec=restricted-manager --check
<mhb> ya, that is fine
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> Riddell: I honestly don't know how GNOME solves it
<mhb> Riddell: I can investigate, or you can
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I know about Eddie Martinez, he is a friend of mine here in Chicago. I do have an updated doc package as well..a .desktop file for the about-kubuntu would be easy to come up with
<nixternal> Riddell: where should the .desktop file go?
<Riddell> nixternal: anywhere really, it just need to be copied to the Desktop when the live CD boots
<Riddell> mhb: on the ubuntu live CD I boot up and it still has the r-m autostart file on the filesystem, and when I run it the applet pops up
<Riddell> so I don't know why it isn't autostarting
<Riddell> it also has no description of the driver at all
<mhb> Riddell: it could be a bug in Ubuntu/GNOME
<mhb> Riddell: or a feature, I am not sure
<nixternal> Riddell: added the story back to the fridge, sladen deleted it seems but then re-added but forgot to promote it
<Riddell> mhb: mm, I think gnome isn't reading that /usr/share/autostart directory
<Riddell> trackerd also has an entry in there, but it has a duplicate file in /etc/xdg/autostart
<Riddell> I think gnome only reads that one
<Riddell> mhb: so it sounds like that file should be moved for gnome, and casper should delete the autostart for the live CD
<apachelogger> ScottK: I built kaffeine 0.8.5 for feisty, what to do now? debdiff and bug report?
<ScottK> Why is there a debdiff?
<ScottK> If it's the unmodified Gutsy source with a changelog entry, no need for it.
<ScottK> The archive admins have an automagic script that handles it.
<apachelogger> ok
* apachelogger reports a bug
<ScottK> apachelogger: In addition to reporting that it built and you tested it, please include the debian changelog entries since the Feisty version (like you would do for a sync request).
* ScottK thinks https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/133034 is a very well formed backports bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133034 in feisty-backports "Please backport dkim-milter 1.2.0.dfsg-1ubuntu2 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<ScottK> Of course I wrote it, so I would.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim does depwait due to typo s/libopensync-dev/libopensync0-dev/
<lontra> oo.org2.3 hasn't been fixed in kubuntu yet has it?  i know about the work around
<ScottK> lontra: There is a patch.  New OOO upload coming soon.
<lontra> ScottK: great to hear ;)
<lontra> ScottK: btw ... do you know anything about desktop effects in gutsy and whether they'll be default in kubuntu?
* nosredna_ekim was wondering the same thing
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/133178
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133178 in feisty-backports "Please backport kaffeine 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> lontra: I don't.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looking
<apachelogger> *waiting for ScottK's opinion* :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: It also needs to say you've installed and tested it and it works.
<ScottK> tested is there I see now.
<apachelogger> Just built and tested (with some help from #kubuntu-de). It builds/installs/and spreads it's love.
<ScottK> Right.  I missed tested the first time I read it.
<apachelogger> ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: See Bug #133178.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133178 in feisty-backports "Please backport kaffeine 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133178
<ScottK> You need an archive admin now.  Maybe Riddell will look at Bug #133034 at the same time ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133034 in feisty-backports "Please backport dkim-milter 1.2.0.dfsg-1ubuntu2 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133034
<apachelogger> Mighty and generous master Riddell will surely do :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: considering I would have to change something in the debian directy... then I would have to provide a debdiff, wouldn't I?
* apachelogger is somwhat debdiff addicted lately
<ScottK> If it's otherwise good, you don't need a debdiff for changelog changes as the archive automagic script does that.
<ScottK> If it needs other changes you need the debdiff and a core-dev to upload it.
<apachelogger> ok
* apachelogger notes that in basket as well
<ScottK> Source backports are rare.
<nixternal> Riddell: /usr/share/applications for the about-kubuntu.desktop?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, maybe /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu but call it about-kubuntu.desktop.tobemoved
<Riddell> or something like that
<nixternal> it is called about-kubuntu.desktop right now...so rename it with the .tobemoved at the end
<abcde_> hello, installing kde4base-dev doesn't work, it complains missing package dbus-x11
<abcde_> anyone how to fix?
<ScottK> This is on feisty-backports, right?
<abcde_> correct
<Riddell> abcde_: what version?
<ScottK> OK.  You probably have a stale mirror.  I newer version that didn't have that problem was uploaded several days ago.
<abcde_> ok
<abcde_> I just ran update again
<abcde_> but this time using aptitude
<ScottK> abcde_: Also answer Riddell's question.
<abcde_> what version?
<abcde_> kde4b1
<abcde_> what the kubuntu page says to do
<abcde_> I'm running feisty here 7.04
<ScottK> What's the entire version number?
<abcde_> well aptitude is download this right now libqt4-gui 4.3.0-4ubuntu1~feisty
<abcde_> kdepimlibs5 3.92.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<abcde_> ok this may work
<abcde_> these are all new packages
<abcde_> modified my /etc/apt/sources.list, this will probably work now, thanks :)
<Riddell> abcde_: I've backported a new version of kdelibs5 which should fix the issue, please try again in about 12 hours
<nixternal> Riddell: I think it would be safe just to have about-kubuntu.desktop in the khc kubuntu plugins dir, that way there we have about-kubuntu listed in khc as well...what do you think?
<nixternal> and then with casper, either link to it or copy it over
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't think it's the same thing
<Riddell> copy it to the desktop, I don't think you can just click on it and khelpcentre will pop up
<nixternal> hrmm..I will try it here and see what the outcome is...dunno if KHC or Konqi will open the help:/ link
<Riddell> it probably needs a .desktop file with Exec=khelpcentre help:/foo
<nixternal> do you want it to exec khelpcenter or konqi?
<Riddell> mm, good question
<Riddell> I'd say khelpentre, except it's UI is more cluttered than konqi
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> a link to help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu opens up in Konqi btw
<nixternal> make it an application type with khc in the exec if you want
<Riddell> dunno, I'll leave it up to you :)
<nixternal> pros/cons of KHC:  you can see all of the documentation - pro :: it is messy - con
<nixternal> with Konqi it is clean, and you see only the about-kubuntu
<nixternal> but that can be fixed by directing them to KMenu->Help in the about-kubuntu doc
<nixternal> just got my 2 new Qt books!
<Riddell> oh, which books are they/
<Riddell> ?
<nixternal> danimo's book and let me see the other one here
<nixternal> Qt 4 - The Art of Building Qt Application by Daniel Molkentin
<nixternal> Foundations of Qt Development by Johan Thelin
<nixternal> so now I have every Qt4 book on the market :)
<jjesse> i hate to ask a support question, but i can't remember how to do it:  how do you renable the prompt on what you want to do w/ a usb disk?
<nosredna_ekim> support in #kubuntu ;)
<jjesse> no one responded
<nosredna_ekim> I know... I was being facetious. =)
<nosredna_ekim> jjesse: hmm, I recall seeing it somewhere in system settings
<ScarFreewill> does kwin's compositing work?
<nosredna_ekim> jjesse: system settings-> notifications
<ScarFreewill> because if I set explosion under window effects nothing happens...
<jjesse> nosredna_ekim:
<jjesse> nosredna_ekim: thanks
<nosredna_ekim> NP,  I actually didn't see your request in #kubuntu  so its really my fault :)
<Riddell> nixternal: my Foundations one arrived today, the publishers sent it to me to review
<nixternal> boo you :)
<nixternal> I only paid like $30 for it
<nixternal> I got both books shipped for a little over $60, so that isn't bad at all
<nixternal> OK, building updated docs package
<apachelogger> someone can upload for me to multiverse?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any MOTU can do it.  The process is the same as for Universe.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you're a motu, aren't you? :D
<ScottK> I am.  I've also got a full plate today.
<ScottK> Ask in #ubuntu-motu or bug nixternal.  He can do it too.
<apachelogger> nixternal: pling pling
<nixternal> plong plong
<apachelogger> nixternal: got a minute to upload a bugfix for me?
<nixternal> are we allowed to? what is the current freeze situation?
<nixternal> other than that, I can do it
* apachelogger only knows freeze times he defines
<apachelogger> and even those I can't remember ^_^
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/mozilla-mplayer/gutsy/ fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/112055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112055 in mplayerplug-in "mozilla-mplayer won't play divx" [Undecided,New] 
<nixternal> ScottK: are we allowed to upload the bug fix?
<ScottK> nixternal: The only thing that's frozed is new upstream versions. I new Ubuntu revision is no problem at all.
<ScottK> frozed/frozen...
<nixternal> gotcha
<ScottK> Although frozed sort of works too.
<nixternal> real quick, is it (Closes LP: #xxxx) or (LP: #xxxx)
<apachelogger> nixternal: closes
<nixternal> yummy...I gotta fix that then on my docs package
<apachelogger> the symlink generation file had a copy'n'paste error
<nixternal> ya, I can see that, so it was overwriting the -rm ones
<ScottK> nixternal: LP:
<ScottK> Closes: is debian.
<nixternal> ahh, thought so
<nixternal> apachelogger: you wanna fix that really quick and give me a debdiff?
<ScottK> The actual regex catches LP: #xxxx so either way works.
<apachelogger> nixternal: in the directory
<nixternal> ScottK: so by him having (Closes LP: #xxx) he is good to go then?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/mozilla-mplayer/gutsy/debdiff_mplayerplug-in_3.40-5ubuntu5.diff
<nixternal> apachelogger: derr, ya I see it now :)
<apachelogger> ^_^
<ScottK> It'll work, yes.
<ScottK> I wouldn't make him re-upload it for that, but you may choose to be more pedantic at your discretion.
* apachelogger notes to use LP for future versions
<nixternal> apachelogger: uploaded!
<nixternal> thanks
<apachelogger> nixternal: thanks for uploading :)
<nosredna_ekim> mhb: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=787261&rl=1
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: for me? you shouldn't have .o)
<nosredna_ekim> haha
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: is it somehow relevant to me?
<nosredna_ekim> mhb: you were just arguing that on your blog
<nosredna_ekim> looks like SOME people agree
<ijuz__> 10 years gnome today, that would be a good date for gnome to stop the development >:->
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: ah yes, true :-)
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: I haven't read it to the end before my question, reading the title I thought my UI would be mentioned there or something :o)
<nosredna_ekim> oh.... haha. nope... that hasn't been publicised yet. I was thinking about adding and enrty to my blog about it though.
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs
<Riddell> let me look
<nixternal> I can say this about the Foundations book, give it to a beginner, and boy will they be lost :)
<Riddell> ooh, this system documentation is blinging
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> about kubuntu still has the contents on a different page
<Riddell> is it possible to just get rid of the contents?
<nixternal> what contents are you speaking of?
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> nevermind...dunno why it did that
<nixternal> ya, I will fix that up...so disregard that, let me fix and reupload
<Riddell> I guess it's docbook doing it for us
<nixternal> ya, I swored though I had it correct when I built it earlier
<nixternal> swored? swore :)
<ScottK> In your case probably both.
<Riddell> .desktop works well
<Riddell> but that icon is scaled
<nixternal> I have it as Icon=help
<nixternal> and I did notice the scaling as well
<Riddell> try contents2 maybe, the book icon
<Riddell> or help_index maybe
<nixternal> k
<_StefanS_> evening
<nixternal> Riddell: OK, recreating a kick arse docs package for you now...test building for safety :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-18
<mhb> LongPointyStick: you're welcome ... thanks goes my irssi logs :o)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/
<nixternal> woohoo!
<nixternal> this week we should have all of the topics 100% completed, putting us almost a month ahead of schedule!!!!
<mhb> nixternal: cool-o
<mhb> nixternal: I hope you get the translations early into rosetta, too
<nosrednaekim> hey.. is someone do this for kubuntu? http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/
<nixternal> they will be there within the next week, putting them within 3+ weeks of being ahead of schedule as well
<nixternal> Kubuntu has something better already in System Settings if you ask me
<Riddell> nixternal: we have that tool, infact the gtk one uses our backends
<nixternal> KControl has been able to do this for years
<Riddell> we may not have all the features though
<mhb> they don't share the backend?
<nixternal> I think we have all of the features I think
<Riddell> we do
<mhb> so it's just that the frontend is outdated?
<nixternal> everything I see on that page, I can do with System Settings Display module
<Riddell> nixternal: you didn't change the icon in the .desktop file?
<nixternal> argh
* nixternal does that now :)
<nixternal> ooh, context2 looks good
* nosrednaekim dusts off system settings and takes a look
<nixternal> I like the contents2 image better than the help_index Riddell, is that cool?
<nosrednaekim> ah nice... never noticed that module!
<Riddell> sure
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs
<nixternal> and that should be all she wrote until sometime next week
<nixternal> with the pot files in the package, they will get generated automatically for rosetta correct?
<nixternal> rather, rosetta will pick them up
<Riddell> yes, if it's there
<nixternal> cool. it is there, so we will start getting translations way ahead of time
<nixternal> this is starting to kind of feel good
<Riddell> uploading
<nixternal> woohoo
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the quick dkim-milter backport.
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<nixternal> uni keeping you busy?
<Hobbsee> somewhat
<nixternal> I could tell :)
<Hobbsee> the sponsorship and stuff is
<nixternal> I start back this week
<jjesse> quick question: should what i see in the KDE Menu Editor reflect what is in the K Menu?  in KDE Menu Editor I see Presentation (openOffice.org Impress) but in K Menu I see OpenOffice.org - Presentation
<nixternal> jjesse: not really...KMenu Editor will have more text than what you see in KMenu itself
<jjesse> nixternal:  ok was just  thrown for a loop there
<nixternal> you can set an option though if you want to display everything and have a half-window kmenu :)
<jjesse> lots of changes to kde-menus-C.ent
<nixternal> I did that once, and KMenu was about 6" wide :)
<nixternal> cool!
<nixternal> ooh, listening to Amarok, and Jono's band just started playing
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> missing openoffice.org draw
<jjesse> as an entity so that must me it isn't mentioned?
<jjesse> even though its in the kmenu?
<nixternal> ya, draw isn't in KMenu
<jjesse> for me it is
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> it is for me as well
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> hrmm, I swore on my other machine it isn't
<jjesse> hah
* nixternal boots up other machine
<jjesse> change the doc to reflect :)(
<nixternal> people are also saying that on 64bit boxes you can just do 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and it works...funny thing is, it doesn't work for me at all
<jjesse> that's because you are wierd
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I guess so
* jjesse just upgraded laptop to 4 gigs of RAM and is considering move to 64-bit
<jjesse> maybe w/ gutsy
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I booted up and got a crash message
<nixternal> about kde-gnash
<nixternal> and it isn't even installed on the system
<nixternal> ahh, drawing is on the other machine as well
<nixternal> nice, HP Fax Address Book and the Fax Utility!
<nixternal> that is great if it stays
<jjesse> yeah i'm adding those as well
<jjesse> just curious are the entities organized somehow?
<nixternal> argh, people are wrong...the flashplugin thing does not install into Firefox like they say
<nixternal> good, there is a lot of movement on the Novell Bugzilla for glib breakage
<nixternal> but somone posted "it happens in Kubuntu too" so I hope they don't do a "oh well, it is upstream then" and make us wait
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> hi there ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<kwwii_> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi kwwii_ ;)
<kwwii_> Tonio_: how's the new job going?
<kwwii_> oops, wife and kid are leaving without me...hold that thought, I'll be back later
<Riddell> Tonio_!
<Riddell> ciao
<Tonio_> hey Riddell :)
<Tonio_> ciao :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for not responding the mails, but I didn't have my computer with me there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I presume that except for bugfuxing this is too late for kdebluetooth right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we uploaded the latest beta
<Riddell> 6
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> great
<Riddell> I've no idea if it works or not
<Riddell> Tonio_: iwj had some comments on the obexftp main inclusion report
<Riddell> you should look at them and add responses
<Tonio_> should do, except some bugs of course, but there are commits every day, we can provide patches easilly
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: no time today (with my familly) but I'll respond on monday probably
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> how was Roma?
<Riddell> bellisimo?
<Tonio_> fantastic :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sixtin chappel has to be seen once in our life
<Riddell> did you meet the pope?
<Tonio_> btw all the city is very nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope :)
<Riddell> probably for the best, my brother did and nearly killed the guy
<Tonio_> Riddell: we mostly were interested in the antic roma
<Tonio_> Riddell: really ?
<Tonio_> benoit XVI ?
<Riddell> naw, polish dude
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> what happened ?
<Riddell> just shook his hand a bit too viorously
<Riddell> he died a few week later
<Riddell> see any gladiator fights?
<Riddell> or bump into Julius Caesar?
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> well the antic (dunno if that's correct) part of roma is very impressive
<Tonio_> but pompei ruins are even more
<Tonio_> there you just realise that we just invented electricity and that's it
<Tonio_> we also went to vesuvia etc...
<Riddell> antique
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> or just "old" actually
<Tonio_> so yes it was really nice vacations ;)
<mhb> hello everyone, hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey mhb :)
<mhb> Riddell: bug 127233 is pretty much triaged - all it takes is to decide whether we want either scroll smoothness or power efficiency by default
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127233 in kubuntu-default-settings "Disable smooth scrolling for kopete" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127233
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_ :)
<_StefanS_> welcome back
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how are you ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I will not really be there for work until monday
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm fine thanks :) still no child number two.. but within a week I think. We'll just talk monday :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do mail me if you have something I should look at
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe, great :)
<croftj> Hi, I'm trying to find a list of packages that come standard on ubutnu or kubutnu, can anyone point me there?
<mhb> croftj: apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop is a good start
<croftj> Thanks, I finally found it http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i like #1 and #2, btw
<dadchicken> Hobbsee: Did you hear that me and Dacia are gonna have a little gir?
<dadchicken> girl*
<Hobbsee> nope, but way cool!
<dadchicken> Yeah :)
<dadchicken> We're super-happy.
<Hobbsee> :D
<manchicken> Is anybody else having trouble with libmtp?
<Hobbsee> use a dist-upgrade
<manchicken> Interesting.
<manchicken> Will try that.
<manchicken> Ack, I had already typed in to remove libmtp to install with libmtp6, and aptitude figured it out.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: interesting blog post BTW.
<manchicken> Which one?
<nosrednaekim> the one about bringing the liveCD to retailers
<nosrednaekim> and the ron paul one was interesting too... but thats off topic for sure
<mc|dads> For some reason, ubuntu-server will not configure on this machine.
<mc|dads> LTS even.
<mc|dads> But it might just be that the CDROM drive can't handle burned discs.  It is like 10 years old.
<mc|dads> Kubuntu LTS works just fine though :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: its easier just to have a number on them :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: :)
* _StefanS_ was out mowing the lawn,,, jeez
<mc|dads> I'll be doing that in about an hour...
<mc|dads> Sigh.
<_StefanS_> yes, not that interesting.
<mc|dads> I don't mind yard work, but this is like the last time I'll be doing yard work on someone else's yard :)
<_StefanS_> :)
<nosrednaekim> is there anything that needs to be done for gutsy? like special testing of any apps or anything? I have all weekend.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do you have a widescreen monitor?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> 1280x800
* Hobbsee does, too
<mhb> I do have one, too ... I need someone who doesn't :o)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I have a 4:3 too....
* Hobbsee has another machine, but no gutsy installed on it
<nosrednaekim> coul probably attach it to this laptop.
<mhb> bug 133294 is confirmed for wide screen, but I'm not sure how it looks like on a "normal" monitor
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133294 in kubuntu-default-settings "[gutsy]  Kubuntu's splash image displays badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133294
<nosrednaekim> mhb: would that be testable off a liveCD?
* Hobbsee assumes one could just try it in $vmofchoice, too
<mhb> I guess so
<nosrednaekim> mhb: i'll test it on my brother's computer
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: final question... will a tribe 3 CD work?
<mhb> probably not
<mhb> the artwork is quite new
<nosrednaekim> mhb: oh......
<nosrednaekim> hmm then I can't really test it cause I don't have a good enough connection here to update gusty to the latest version.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no problem
<nosrednaekim> mhb: anything else? :)
<nosrednaekim> is there just a package for the boot artwork, or or you have to update the kernel too? if its just artwork, I could get that.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's ksplash artwork that's problematic
<nosrednaekim> so I assume thats a separate package?
<nosrednaekim> I can reboot into gutsy...
<nosrednaekim> and try....
<mhb> nosrednaekim: kubuntu-default-settings should be the culprit
* nosrednaekim is rebooting into gutsy
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ok... so what was that package
<nosrednaekim> ok.. I can just upgrade kubuntu-default-settings... is that a good enough test?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: should be
<nosrednaekim> ok..i'll test.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and of course, whenever you don't know what to do, there's  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kubuntu&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package
<nosrednaekim> what the.....
<nosrednaekim> longest link i've ever seen :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: a lovely URL that searches for all the unconfirmed packages with the word "kubuntu" in them
<nosrednaekim> i'd look at it but I can't browse and DL at the same time.
<mhb> err,  searches for all the unconfirmed bugreports of Ubuntu packages
<mhb> with the word "Kubuntu" in them
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> i'll have to bookmark that
<nosrednaekim> mhb: still downloading...
<nosrednaekim> wow... lots of bugs on that page :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: oh.. looks crappy on my widescreen too. let me check on 1024x768...
<nosrednaekim> BTW... my monitor and display config section sems to be broken.... maybe its XGL..
<mhb> nosrednaekim: thanks for the info
<nosrednaekim> yep.. NP... checking on 4:3
<nosrednaekim> ATI monitor sharing isn't work right now... gotta fix that first :)
<nosrednaekim> i'll test it eventually :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: confirmed on 4:3 display
<nosrednaekim> took me long enough :)
<nosrednaekim> at 1280x1024 and 1024x768
<nosrednaekim> i'll reply to the bug.
<mhb> okay
<nosrednaekim> I like the colors though...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I like them too, except maybe that shadow on the bottom
<nosrednaekim> looks a bit like mint or mepis... forget which one.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: do you remember that bug # off hand?I lost it and I can see it on that kubuntu bug page
<nosrednaekim> *can't
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: Do you mean bug 133294
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133294 in kubuntu-default-settings "[gutsy]  Kubuntu's splash image displays badly" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133294
<nosrednaekim> thanks..
<nixternal> Riddell: Danimo's book is pretty good as well, especially since it shows qt designer
<nixternal> Riddell: I just wet myself reading the backlog of your brother shaking the pope's hand...my god that is funny
<_StefanS_> Riddell: emailed you a patch for rpm, to get kdeadm to work in lpia.
<Riddell> great, let me look Stecchino
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> oh, he's gone, tab completion breaks
<nixternal> Riddell: the kubuntu_33 patch in kdebase needs to be updated to point to help:/kubuntu/index instead of help:/kubuntu/system-index
<nixternal> actually, help:/kubuntu would work since I created an index.html link in the main kubuntu directory
<Riddell> nixternal: can you send me a debdiff?
<nixternal> I have been looking at KDE base to see how it gets the user agent info as ours has changed from Kubuntu Linux to just Linux
<nixternal> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> user agent is a patch we have
<Riddell> actually, hmm
<Riddell> the configuration option --with-distribution= in kdelibs may be there too
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kdebase.debdiff
<nixternal> I looked through the changelog in kdebase to see if there was a change made sometime in June that would have changed it..but couldn't find anything
<nixternal> it happened prior to June 28th, that I do know
<nixternal> I will grep kdelibs and see if something changed around that time
<Riddell> it's possible we're missing a patch
<Riddell> nixternal: take a look at debian's kdebase package and see if they have a patch for it we're missing
<nixternal> k, let me svn up the debian repos
<nixternal> have you see the latest KOffice2 by chance? It definitely has the umph appeal. Looks really good, and I think cleaner than KOffice 1
<Riddell> no, it didn't compile in the buildds
<Riddell> nixternal: kvkbd failed main inclusion review because it didn't compile on ian's machine, it does fine for me and the buildds and I didn't get a response when I asked on irc so maybe you should e-mail him and ask what broke for him
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> probably because he hasn't updated pbuilder...it did have a problem initially because of broken deps in the buildd, but has worked flawlessly ever since
<nixternal> actually, never had a problem on my systems, just in the buildd that one day
<Riddell> I don't know if he's using a pbuilder
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> I don't even know if he's using ubuntu
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> who is Ian btw?
<Riddell> Ian Jackson (iwj)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> derr
<Riddell> wrote dpkg and did policy and DPL and similar such elite things
<kwwii_> Riddell: last time I asked he said he was still using hoary
<Riddell> well, could be one release worse I suppose :)
<kwwii_> ;-)
<nixternal> 44_klipper_ignore_gecko.diff  ::  45_klipper_backreferences.diff  ::
<nixternal> 98_buildprep.diff
<nixternal> those are the 3 patches that debian has that we don't have
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i need to explain to someone what kubuntu membership is
<coreymon77> is there a wiki page that does that
<coreymon77> ?
<nixternal> the same one that explains Ubuntu membership
<coreymon77> which one is that again?
<nixternal> there is a link to it on the Kubuntu meetings page concerning membership
<nixternal> email to Ian sent!
<rbrunhuber> Is there a list of missing things in kubuntu compared to ubuntu?
<rbrunhuber> I just tried gutsy ubuntu-desktop and i was really kicked in the face by all those bells and whistles there.
<nixternal> "all those bells and whistles"?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: no, although it might be interesting to have one made
<nixternal> what would  be missing? Gimp off the top of my head, and maybe games?
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : windows seem to use compositing by default although i did not install the binary driver. most of the notifications are not ugly message boxes but "balloon helps" (excuse the windows term)
<nixternal> ahh, because they use the notification-daemon
<Riddell> fast user switching, decent compiz integraton, bullet proof X
<Riddell> none of those easy in KDE
<nixternal> I guess I don't understand that fast user switching, as I am easily able to switch back and forth between 'nixternal' and 'kde-devel'
<Riddell> nice message boxes is down to knotify just having horrible graphics
<Riddell> nixternal: ubuntu can do it on the same X server now I believe
<nixternal> that is true
<nixternal> ahh, where as we do it on :0 and :1
<nixternal> I get you
<nixternal> I just noticed that in KMenu
<rbrunhuber> There have been nice message boxes at least in kontact but ther all gone again.
<nixternal> they do have different sessions running
<rbrunhuber> although fast user switching was the first thing to hit me with a crash :-)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I need to fire up vbox and take a look
<rbrunhuber> Riddel: Your guess: Is kde4 the hotty that it is always promoted or will it be 4.1+?
<nixternal> how do I create a menu item so that it shows up in Gnome as well? ie. kvirc shows up fine in KMenu -> Internet, but it doesn't create the menu entry in Gnome
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: kde 4 generally is a great platform, 4.0 will be pretty poor though
<Riddell> nixternal: where is the .desktop file?
<nixternal> data/applnk in the root directory of kvirc
<Riddell> that's the old location
<Riddell> /usr/share/applications/kde/ is the standard location
<nixternal> I am checking the .deb to see where it gets installed
<nixternal> it shows up fine in KDE, just not in Gnome
<Riddell> it'll need a Catagories= line added if it doesn't have one
<nixternal> interesting...it doesn't install the .desktop, but installs a menu entry instead
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: are you working on a list of what is in Ubuntu compared to Kubuntu, or do you want me to do it? I have it opened to start doing a comparison
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : How big would be the maintainance overhead to create a kubuntu-desktop-light and ubuntu-desktop-light package, which kicks out all the dependencies on for instance k3b and kate...
<rbrunhuber> nixternal, if you can mentor me a bit I'd do it
<nixternal> I figure just add it to a wiki page
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: Now that recommends are installed by default for meta packages, you can remove all the stuff you don't want and not have to remove kubuntu-desktop.  What's the use-case for the light version.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: what's the advantage of that over kde-core or similar?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : I just wanted to walk someone through a gnome problem today and it started to download gnome-games-data. Waste of bandwidth and time.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : It's just a "single" entry point. Install a kubuntu-desktop* package and you get kde with different sets of applications. e.g. kubuntu-desktop: fully loaded. kubuntu-desktop-light only basics.
<coreymon77> okay everyone
<coreymon77> my email has been sent
<coreymon77> please look over it and my wiki page (the link is in the email) and deside on whether to give me membership or not
<ScottK> coreymon77: I'm not sure if I'll be at the next meeting or not, but I'd give you a +1.
<coreymon77> ScottK: you a council member?
<Riddell> not yet...
<ScottK> No.  I'm a Kubuntu member and a MOTU.
<coreymon77> Riddell: well, that could be considered as a 4th approval
<coreymon77> Riddell: could it?
<ScottK> coreymon77: I'm not saying I vouch for you.  I'm saying I think your vouching and wiki are good enough I think you should get in.
<Riddell> it doesn't give much explanation
<coreymon77> ScottK: you already saw the email?
<ScottK> Yes
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> that was fast
* nixternal looks at the email now...preparing the list of questions!
<coreymon77> ask away
<coreymon77> ive got some free time now, so if you have any questions for me, ask away
<nosrednaekim> hey coreymon77 how are you oing?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: good
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: but i was talking about asking me questions about my membership application
<nosrednaekim> ah ok... well I have to go. good luck with that.
<nosrednaekim> haven't seen you around in while
<rbrunhuber> whom should i ask to have #kubuntu+1 used as an official channel?
<Riddell> is there a need?
<rbrunhuber> I think so, everything is seperated in k and u why not +1?
<rbrunhuber> and we are already 3 users :-)
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: How many in #ubuntu+1?
<ScottK> What fraction of the issues are unique to Kubuntu and what fraction common do you think?
<rbrunhuber> ScottK: #ubuntu+1 one has loads of users.
<Riddell> if people have issues with KDE in gutsy it may be best to ask here
<nosrednaekim> 160 users, and I'd say that, just like in ubuntu, amny of the issues are common, but their solutions differ.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : The topic says, to not do so.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: to not to what?
<ScottK> rbrunhuber: So if Kubuntu users with common problems start going to #kubuntu+1, are you going to be able to support them as well as #ubuntu+1?
<Riddell> that's an issue for all support methods
<nosrednaekim> however, since many of the users on ubuntu+1 are quite experienced, they don't need in depth gui instructions
<rbrunhuber> ScottK: No not me personally.
<rbrunhuber> And i do not think that another channel splits up the community. I think we just should have this channel even if it is just a redirect sign to #ubuntu if no one listens.
<rbrunhuber> Let's talk about this tomorrow again. I have to get may train now. So the #kubuntu+1 thing die at least for tonight
<Riddell> quite a grilling there from nixternal :)
<rbrunhuber> night
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: well, I felt I had to step up since the last one where you did the grilling...only learning from the mastah himself
<nixternal>  * In 10adduser add About Kubuntu document to desktop and remove
<nixternal>   restricted-manager autostart files
<nixternal> that closes out that one kubuntu-meta boog
<nixternal> and closed it is.
<mhb> hi folks
<nixternal> howdy mhb
<nixternal> actually, emacs probably wasn't the best thing to have open to show the eliteness of my stock KDE Plastik theme :)
<nixternal> errr
<nixternal> wrong winder
#kubuntu-devel 2007-08-19
<pgquiles_> nixternal: ping
<kwwii_> erm, we need to point the kplash to another pic
<kwwii_> the current large sized version from KDM looks crappy (and is misaligned)
<kwwii_> erm, stupid me, it is still two pics :p
<nixternal> pgquiles_: pong?
<pgquiles_> nixternal: in bug 125325, I think the "Introduction to Kubuntu" should start with "Your data is safe" and move "Philosophy" to the end, otherwise people won't read anything after the first one or two lines of "Philosophy"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125325 in kubuntu-docs "Live CD should provide information for Windows/Mac users after boot" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125325
<nixternal> pgquiles_: remember that this document isn't only for the LiveCD. I also think that a real warning should be offered with the LiveCD itself and not a document
<nixternal> most people who try a LiveCD already know what it is about...the locations they download from already state the obvious
<nixternal> those who receive a CD from ShipIt will have the instructions right there as well as the info right on the case
<pgquiles_> nixternal: when I proposed such a document, I was targetting the LiveCD only, specifically people who have been given away the CD and know nothing about Linux, Kubuntu, etc (the kind of people who really need that information)
<pgquiles_> giving that information to users who already know Linux, KDE, etc is pointless, IMHO
<nixternal> that is something that is already spec'd for all of the LiveCDs and Ubiquity
<nixternal> who knows when that would get implemented..right now the easiest way to do such a thing would be in the about document since it is already in main
<kwwii_> Riddell: I updated Dialog.png in k-d-s/artwork/ksplash/ please include it in the next build if possible
<nixternal> jeesh, he will not listen about filing bugs in LP
<mhb> nixternal: who?
<nixternal> spiroo in #kubuntu and now #ubuntu+1
<nixternal> robotgeek and I both told him to file boogs in LP
<robotgeek> heh
<nixternal> I should tell him in #ubuntu+1 to file a bug in LP
<nixternal> haha, someone already beat me to it
<robotgeek> oh good.
<nixternal> and he is still going on
<nixternal> head > keyboard
* robotgeek smells a troll
<nixternal> I don't think he is a troll, just a little thick headed
<nixternal> ya, he didn't know that you reported Kubuntu bugs on the same website as Ubuntu bugs
<nixternal> you know what, he isn't the first to think that either
<robotgeek> well, i am just a cynical person
<nixternal> lol
<robotgeek> plus, irc is scary when you start
<nixternal> ya, I remember when I started right after the BBS stuff stopped in the early 90s
<nixternal> it ran very similar, but my lord there were a lot of people
<robotgeek> hmm, i'm a noob. plus, freenode is "safe"
<robotgeek> i've heard about the wildwest days of irc, and it does not seem like fun
<nixternal> ya, effnet was scary
<nixternal> that was a server with everything and their mother on it
<robotgeek> lo
<nixternal> fo0d t1m3
<robotgeek> lol, err. i do type faster than i think
* robotgeek is also eating :)
<nixternal> ya, I went 1990s old skewl on ya there :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: tinyurl is your friend.
<nixternal> error: expected `)' before * token
<nixternal> I get that from this line ->     ImgConv(QObject* = 0);
<nixternal> annoying
<nixternal> jeesh, ImgConf(QOject* = 0) is what I had
<Tm_T> freeflying: ping
<freeflying> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> hello :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: so long haven't seen you, how is going :)
<Tm_T> mostly alive thanks :)
<Tm_T> hey, am I still in your msn contact list?
<freeflying> yes
<Tm_T> slap me there
<Tm_T> :)
<freeflying> :)
<Tm_T> nothing urgent
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<fabo> Riddell: i was away until today. about kmplayer 0.10.0~pre2 stable ? so far yes, but i doubt it must be shipped due to its pre release state.
<nixternal> mornin'
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-11
<totopalma> hi :)
<totopalma> Riddell, can you take a look at bug #256471 please? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256471 in kdesdk "Missing kate icon in GNOME menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256471
<Riddell> hi totopalma
<Riddell> hmm, gnome should really catch up with the icon name spec
<Riddell> patch: **** malformed patch at line 15: diff -u kdesdk-4.1.0/debian/kate.install kdesdk-4.1.0/debian/kate.install
<Riddell> huh?
<totopalma> Riddell, ok tomorrow i correct this problem :)
<totopalma> sorry for my english
<Riddell> I don't see what's wrong with it though, it looks fine
<JontheEchidna> oh man
<JontheEchidna> this patch is huge
<JontheEchidna> and it fails
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's that?
<JontheEchidna> working on updating Konversation to 1.1
<JontheEchidna> there's this huge patch that modifies like every makefile
<Riddell> totopalma: got it to work, uploading thanks
<Riddell> I'll also fix the issue upstream
 * totopalma hugs Riddell  :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/256471/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256471 in kdesdk "Missing kate icon in GNOME menu" [Low,Fix released]
<apachelogger> not really gnome's fault
<Riddell> indeed not for that one, I'm being too quick to judge
<devfil_> apachelogger: are you sure about oxygen and hicolor?
<devfil_> in koffice2 some icons are installed into oxygen dir
<JontheEchidna> could somebody help me with this last patch?
 * JontheEchidna is overwhelmed by the fail
<JontheEchidna> but seriously, if you have a 1.5 MB patch you should just get upstream to change stuff
<JontheEchidna> wonder if it will build without the patch
<Riddell> devfil_: all icons should be installed to oxygen except the ones for the application itself, used in the foo.desktop file, since other desktops read those
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<devfil_> Riddell: ok, thanks for the info
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: are you trying to make a patch of the Makefiles for debian/patches?
<JontheEchidna> no
<Riddell> what are you doing then?
<JontheEchidna> trying to get the existing one to work
<JontheEchidna> 98_buildprep.diff
<Riddell> oh jings don't do that
<Riddell> just delete it
<coreymon77> hows that update coming along
<Riddell> coreymon77: update?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: just delete that patch and run make -f debian/rules buildprep and the autotools stuff will sort itself out, I never bother making its output into a diff it doesn't have to be tracked and it's just nasty
<coreymon77> the adding of konv 1.1 to the repos
<coreymon77>  /the building the package
<JontheEchidna> uh, it's coming
<JontheEchidna> trying to sort out some stuff
 * Riddell snoozes
<JontheEchidna> um, now debuild fails with unrepresentable file changes in konversation-1.1/po/<insertlanguagehere>/konversation.gmo
<JontheEchidna> well technically dpkg-source does
 * JontheEchidna just makes a copy of debian/ and nukes the source dir
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/df45462c
<JontheEchidna> halp
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nice issue you got there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you debuild in that source tree?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, your version number is wrong :P
<JontheEchidna> I'm in the root of the source tree
<apachelogger> I mean did you actually build
<apachelogger> no -S thingy
<JontheEchidna> I used "debuild"
<apachelogger> for testbuilding?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think the clean target needs some additions :)
<JontheEchidna> *.gmo?
<apachelogger> well po/*/konversation.gmo
 * apachelogger hates bugs
<apachelogger> we do we keep adding them?
<JontheEchidna> you hate workarounds even more!
<JontheEchidna> since workarounds create bugs
<apachelogger> same applies for patches
<apachelogger> it's all related
<JontheEchidna> ok, let's see if this works
<JontheEchidna> btw, what should the version be?
<JontheEchidna> 1.1-0ubuntu1?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> well, it got farther
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe I should have used fakeroot to do make -f debian/rules buildprep
<JontheEchidna> would using sudo cause this: http://pastebin.com/d54bd2bb ?
 * JontheEchidna is grateful for cmake
<JontheEchidna> I officially hate autoconf
<Hobbsee> yeah, run the buildprep stuff first.
<Hobbsee> iirc.
<JontheEchidna> well I did
<JontheEchidna> as sudo
<JontheEchidna> I guess running it again won't hurt
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger also hates autohell
<apachelogger> it is one gigantic bug caused by patching and workarounding
<apachelogger> eventually autohell is the ultimate example of chaos theory
<coreymon77> hence why it is called autohell
<coreymon77> it automatically causes all hell
<apachelogger> well, actually it's called autotools
<apachelogger> but I never figured the auto in the 3000 tools it ships
<apachelogger> yay \o/
<apachelogger> 0 unread mails
<apachelogger> hammer time1
<apachelogger> s/1/!/g
 * Hobbsee makes sure she hits "NO" for upgrading her server to intrepid.
<JontheEchidna> yay, building now
 * JontheEchidna hopes he didn't just jinx it
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> getting debug stuff from qt packaged seperately is .... awful
<apachelogger> oh god
<JontheEchidna> Wow, a 40x speedup in QGraphicsView
<JontheEchidna> http://dot.kde.org/1218387228/
<apachelogger> sometimes I am feeling so stupid I could jump down a bridge
<Hobbsee> right.
<apachelogger> the 7th time I build qt today
<JontheEchidna> look on the bright side
<JontheEchidna> at least you didn't waste all those cycles on GTK :P
<JontheEchidna> Gimped Toolkit
 * JontheEchidna is sooo original
<apachelogger> that thing would at least have FTBS in 4 of these 7 builds
<apachelogger> "we all live in a blue submarine"
<coreymon77> ftbs?
<JontheEchidna> failed to build from source
<apachelogger> !ftbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftbfs
<coreymon77> oh
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<coreymon77> i was thinking it to be something a little more vulgar
<apachelogger> ubottu: I tend to think that insanity knows more than you do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<coreymon77> judging by your current frustration
<apachelogger> ubottu: insanity is as well! still she outsmarts you!
<JontheEchidna> I wonder what ~urban ftbfs would do...
<apachelogger> coreymon77: join #amarok
<coreymon77> why?
<JontheEchidna> heh, nothing
<JontheEchidna> urban dictionary doesn't have ftbfs
<coreymon77> ftbs would prob give some things
<apachelogger> coreymon77: vulgarity
<coreymon77> wtf was that?
<JontheEchidna> the bot takes random confessions off of a website named grouphug
<apachelogger> one of the reasons I left amarok I guess
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: you left amarok when?
<apachelogger> I really should have blogged :D
<JontheEchidna> good thing there was no drama, internet drama sinks ships!
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: about a month ago
<Hobbsee> ouch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I already was crying about that today
<apachelogger> a drama would have been quite cool
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> Nightrose claimed that I am too professional
<coreymon77> yup
<apachelogger> making me think I am pretty lame, now that I am old :(
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: well, you'll see the soyuz vulnerability blown open in two weeks, if they haven't fixed it.
<coreymon77> urban gives the same definition for ftbs as i was thinking
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: which one?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: the one about ppas, and being able to upload packages from MOTUs ppa's into the main archive.
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<apachelogger> true
<Hobbsee> it was raised at UDS back in november (i think it was then), but they still haven't bothered to fix it.
 * apachelogger still thinks that soyuz should become open source :P
<JontheEchidna> Here's the plan:
<JontheEchidna> We capture the repository and hold soyuz ransom for
<apachelogger> oh noes, he got a plan
<JontheEchidna> .... 1 million dollars!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> apachelogger is listening to "If I Had 1,000,000 Dollars" by Barenaked Ladies
<apachelogger> there we go
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: i was thinking about taking a leaf out of ion's book, with what he did about trevhino's repositories.
<apachelogger> omg
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know who those are
<apachelogger> it must really be akademy
<apachelogger> on commit to svn within the last 2 hours
<apachelogger> and that one was from Riddell
<apachelogger> s/on/one/g
 * apachelogger should go to bed
<JontheEchidna> yay, now on to dh_install
<JontheEchidna> lol, it failed right as I said that
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> well now it's the easy part
<JontheEchidna> Too bad our sponsor for main is sleeping
<apachelogger> yah and the nixternal is uberbusy all the time
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Hobbsee is core dev as well
<JontheEchidna> ah, cool
<apachelogger> \\o
<apachelogger> o//
<apachelogger> n\o/
<apachelogger> I really need better light
 * apachelogger can't see his keyboard
<JontheEchidna> :)-/-<
<JontheEchidna> :)-|-<
<JontheEchidna> :)-/-<
 * JontheEchidna dances
<JontheEchidna> yay, builds
<apachelogger> that style reminds me of a friend
<JontheEchidna> omg
<JontheEchidna> no list-missing target
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> dh_install --list-missing :P
<apachelogger> if you would use pbuilder my hooker would take care of that :P
<apachelogger> somehow that grammar doesn't sound right
<JontheEchidna> so if it returns absolutely nothing that's good right?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> or is it supposed to say "all files installed"
<apachelogger> that actually sounds like a reasonable feature
 * apachelogger gets his 2nd sonic screwdriver today
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no, too late for bash
 * apachelogger gets a glass of orange juice
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting konversation
<JontheEchidna> gotta make sure it works ;-)
<JontheEchidna> So Konversation has the oxygen nicklist theme in 1.1
<JontheEchidna> that means we can remove it from k-d-s once this is out?
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger goes to the bed
<apachelogger> nini
<JontheEchidna> nini
<JontheEchidna> liek whoa, 14.5 MiB debdiff
<JontheEchidna> big update
<JontheEchidna> Hobbsee: could you sponsor bug 256733 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256733 in konversation "new upstream release (konversation 1.1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256733
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> :P
<vorian_> jo!
<Jucato> yo nixternal
<JontheEchidna> a wild nixternal appears!
 * Jucato throws a pokeball at the wild nixternal to catch it
 * nixternal dodges the pokeball
<Jucato> gah! need to weaken it first
 * Jucato lures the wild nixternal with a dozen bottles of beer
<nixternal> no more beer!
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> I spent $300 on beer friday....I am beered out until next weekend
<nixternal> BARCAMP CHICAGO!!!
<nixternal> FREE FOOD! FREE BEER! FREE LIVE MUSIC! FREE FREE SOFTWARE TALKS!
<Jucato> FREE PUKING!
<nixternal> and Ron May!
<Jucato> !caps | nixternal and Jucato
<ubottu> nixternal and Jucato: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nixternal> can't be the first to puke, otherwise you gotta wear the shirt
<vorian_> :9
<vorian_> yukko
<Jucato> nixternal: btw how are things there now after the tornado?
<nixternal> same as always and just as hectic
<davmor2> Riddell: Usplash playing up on shut down still but works on start up okay :)
<Riddell> davmor2: yay
<davmor2> OEM mode on live = fail still
<davmor2> Riddell: I just get a blank screen on user setup
<davmor2> It's fine on the OEM bit but no user setup pages :(
<Riddell> davmor2: any backtrace anywhere?
<davmor2> Riddell: I get nothing.  If you want I can try and get the log files will they tell you any thing and which do you need?
<Riddell> dunno, might do
<davmor2> Riddell: it doesn't crash it just doesn't work :)
<davmor2> Riddell: there is a bug setup from A3
<davmor2> I'll add what I can there
<davmor2> Riddell: there is a trace back on alt-ctrl-F1  but it goes off the screen will it be stored as a file somewhere?
<jtechidna> morning
<davmor2> Riddell: there are already log files attached to bug 251634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251634 in oem-config "Intrepid: Oem Installs fail on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251634
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Could you take a look at bug 256733?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256733 in konversation "new upstream release (konversation 1.1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256733
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for a new upstream version a debdiff is less useful than just the diff.gz and .dsc
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> would you like me to upload those instead?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: naw it's good
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<Riddell> just means I have to fiddle with the old package and copy the debian dir accross
 * JontheEchidna needs to stop overusing oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, I'm extremely grateful that KDE4 apps use cmake
<davmor2> Riddell: would there be a trace back file for the OEM error as it is scrolled of the page?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you lost kubuntu_05_default_channels.diff ?
<davmor2> s/of/off
<Riddell> davmor2: mm, dunno, look in /var/log/installer
<davmor2> I'll check it out ta :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hmm, I don't remember seeing that one. Maybe it got lost during the debian merge?
 * JontheEchidna checks again
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: and all the other kubuntu patches gone too?
<JontheEchidna> They weren't in 1.0.1
<JontheEchidna> where I copied debian/ from
<JontheEchidna> some of the patches got fixed upstream
<Riddell> hmm, I'm looking at the hardy one
<Riddell> how did that happen
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so you installed it and it runs?
<JontheEchidna> I'm using it right now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: excellent, uploading, thanks
<JontheEchidna> :)
<davmor2> Riddell: no more info in there than on the log files for bug ﻿251634 from A3
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I just pushed a kubuntu-default-settings commit which removes the Konversation Oxygen nicklist theme
<JontheEchidna> from k-d-s
<JontheEchidna> since 1.1 includes it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: because it's now upstream?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the application is almost ready for a release
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yay!
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the only thing left is some minor last code review and to create a systesettings module
<seele> ok
<seele> will you ask apachelogger to make a package again?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i think so, when I release (tomorrow or in 2 days)
<seele> great, you will blog about it?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: anyway, you may always keep up-to-date compiling yourself the code (I know you hate it :) but I have written build instructions, just in case you or someone else wanted to give the SVN version a shot
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes I will
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.  if your instructions are good enough i might manage ;)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the instructions are here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGRUBEditor?content=75442
<Artemis_Fowl> under the SVN section
<Artemis_Fowl> feel free to try it if u want
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have a nice time at Akademy
<nixternal> good morning!
<JontheEchidna> morning
<JontheEchidna> holy crap
<JontheEchidna> the amount of incomplete bugs in LP went up by 1000
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<JontheEchidna> oh, it was a bunch of kernel bugs
<JontheEchidna> gotta love Launchpad Janitor
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> my sister can't sing
<apachelogger> not a bit
 * apachelogger grabs his headphones
 * skreechmiester grins
<mornfall> : - )
<mornfall> Dear people. I am sure there's someone who can fix adept 3 desktop files, right? : - ) And add those two missing, for updater and for installer.
<mornfall> Just grab the source tarball from my PPA and fix it there -- might need to also fix tools/CMakeLists.txt. Pretty please... : - )
<mornfall> This issue is blocking beta 1 and I have no idea how to produce good desktop files it seems. A set that'd actually work, too.
<JontheEchidna> So what exactly is wrong with the existing .destkop file in the tools dir?
<JontheEchidna> double clicking it from the file manager opens adept manager up
<mornfall> Dunno, really.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Does it show up on the menu in KDE?
<mornfall> I think you have the alpha installed?
<JontheEchidna> alpha6
<JontheEchidna> hmm, no it doesn't show up in the KDE menu
<mornfall> Right.
<mornfall> That's t he problem. :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<mornfall> It might be installed in a wrong location.
<mornfall> Moreover, there are 2 desktop files missing there. :)
<apachelogger> <= desktop-file-obsessed-geek-who-is-not-at-akademy
<apachelogger> Nightrose: amarok takes 58 mintues to build
<apachelogger> ...qt takes 1hour 10 minutes
<mornfall> apachelogger: So you want to fix my desktopfiles? : - )
<apachelogger> yes, but laterish
<mornfall> Thanks.
 * apachelogger needs to finish the new project neon stuff
<JontheEchidna> ok, so it looks like it's being installed correctly in CMakeLists.txt
<mornfall> There are still a few days left for it.
<JontheEchidna> oh wait
<JontheEchidna> hmm, nevermind
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> that is taking forver
<apachelogger> if someone gets amarok-nightly-qt working with seperate -dbg package I probably would owe some beers
<JontheEchidna> ok, so the destkop file *is* being installed to the correct location
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it's not
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> go read the specs
<JontheEchidna> well konversation is in the same directory
<JontheEchidna> but come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> when I click on konversation from kmenu nothing happens
<apachelogger> konvi is KDE 3 adept 3 is KDE 4 :P
<JontheEchidna> so do you think just changing it to install to the kde4 dir would fix things?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> but it's still the wrong directory
<apachelogger> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36598/
<apachelogger> you shouldn't use file( GLOB x) for variables
<apachelogger> file() is only available for easy bug introduction ;-)
<mornfall> Oh, I should. I hate to edit anything after adding new source files.
<mornfall> The system should cope with it.
<mornfall> (And in this case, it seems to work quite well.)
<apachelogger> well, talk with the cmake guys or poke kde's alexander neundorfer
<apachelogger> for some reason we never use file glob
<apachelogger> besides, in adept's case it caused stupid cmake errors :P
<mornfall> It did? Hmh.
<apachelogger> Syntax error in cmake code at
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/adept-3.0~alpha6+ubuntu1/adept/CMakeLists.txt:8:
<apachelogger> syntax error, unexpected cal_SYMBOL, expecting } (65), when parsing string "${/home/me/tmp/adept-3.0~alpha6+ubuntu1/adept/packagedetails.cpp}"
<mornfall> Duh. Naver seen that happen.
<mornfall> never*
<mornfall> Anyhow, thanks for those desktops, I'm applying the patch for that. I'll think about those globs -- but I use it in all my cmake-ified projects without issues so far (other than .#foo.cpp appearing thanks to emacs, but I can handle that.)
<apachelogger> maybe there is a better but as easy way to handle this
 * apachelogger takes his new neonmake for a testdrive
<mornfall> apachelogger: You're Harald Sitter?
<apachelogger> yes
<mornfall> Recorded. TA.
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> that neonmake is cool
<apachelogger> using software for the first time after working on it for weeks is somewhat strange ;-)
<yuriy> I think the reason cmake wants you to list source files is because then it knows when to rerun cmake if you add or remove files
<apachelogger> sounds sensible
<apachelogger> Nightrose:     *  amarok-nightly-dbg_20080811+svn845404-0neon1_i386.deb  (83.3 MiB)
<apachelogger> I have never seen such an awfully big dbg package :P
<mornfall> yuriy: But it always reruns cmake when you touch cmakelists.
<mornfall> yuriy: Rerunning cmake to pick up new files is definitely less work than editing the lists...
<JontheEchidna> liek whoa, OpenGL 3.0
<JontheEchidna> lololololol
<JontheEchidna> gmail screwed up and gave me 380 copies of one bug email
<yuriy> you're going to have to respond 380 times
<JontheEchidna> the problem was
<JontheEchidna> it wasn't deleting it off the smtp server as I was downloading it
<JontheEchidna> so every time it checked, I got a new copy
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-12
<JontheEchidna> http://dot.kde.org/1218497374/
<JontheEchidna> nice banner
<kduser> Right What does Kubuntu use for sound?
<jjesse> phonon is the backend i think its called
<kduser> No below that
<kduser> If I play something from the command line what enables me to get sound from there?
<Jucato> depends on how you play the sound or what you use to play it
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> strictly speaking there is no "sound" for the command line.
<Jucato> jjesse: hallo
<Jucato> oh, and phonon uses xine by default, but it can use gstreamer too I think
<kduser> Well if I play sound from the command line I get nothing
<kduser> If I start up KDE then sound emits gracefully from the speakers
<kduser> If I close KDE then sound continues to flirt in harmony with my ears
<JontheEchidna> what program are you trying to use to play sound in the console?
<kduser> My Conclusion? KDE starts something that enables sound
<Jucato> of course, because KDE has a sound "server" (arts for KDE 3, phonon for KDE 4) that lets it play sounds
<kduser> mplayer
<kduser> Pretty much un KDE related
<Jucato> so if you use "mplayer <file> in the command line nothing comes out?
<kduser> I can use oggplay as welll
<kduser> nothing happens until I load KDE
<kduser> then Sound!!!
 * Jucato also wonders why this is in -devel...
<kduser> Because it might be a bug?
<Jucato> I'm not a sound expert, but I have a feeling ALSA isn't getting loaded
<kduser> Except I don't think I have alsa installed at all
<Jucato> ...
<kduser> I don't have alsamixer I should say
<kduser> Which thinking about it is strange
<kduser> isn't Kmix just a frontend for that
<Jucato> no
<kduser> I'm guessing the KDE desktop starts some DBUS interface for sound?
<kduser> though this is much more gettin into #kubuntu land
<seele> Riddell: does kubuntu create standard folders in ~ just on new install or on upgrade too?
<Riddell> seele: not entirely sure, it's done by the xdg-user-dirs-update tool
<Riddell> seele: I think it makes them if /home/jr/.config/user-dirs.dirs doesn't exist
<Riddell> maybe the man page says
<seele> even if there were a man page, i have doubts it would be that useful
<seele> hum.. well google was useless too
<seele> Riddell: would it be referenced by anything besides xdg-user-dirs-update or xdg-user-dirs?  the freedesktop documentation is lacking
<seele> hum, i guess i can do an upgrade and an install when i get home and see what happens
<Jucato> those are always fun :)
<Riddell> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/common-user-directories-naming-spec ?
<Riddell> is somewhat lacking
<seele> is hardy using xdg?  i dont rememberthe standard folders until i started testing the kde4 cds
<Riddell> it should be
<seele> ok, then i guess it is a nonissue
<seele> it would be annoying that if you upgraded an existing system (and file structure) you magically got mapped media folders added automatically
<seele> becausyou probably already have a music, photos, and document management scheme set up somehow
<Riddell> seele: hardy does have xdg-user-dirs
<seele> Riddell: ok cool.
<davmor2> Alternative 20080812 is knackered libxine1-ffmepg: Depends: libavcodec51 (>= 3:0.svn20080206) but is not installabe
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: KGRUBEditor 0.8 is out
<Artemis_Fowl> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=75442
<Artemis_Fowl> and my blog post (as well as a visual changelog) about it: http://artfowl.blogspot.com/2008/08/new-kgrubeditor-version-08-visual.html
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: tarball broken
<Artemis_Fowl> broken?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: it doesn't have a directory containing the source tree
<apachelogger> i.e. it just spread all it's files in my main directory :P
<Artemis_Fowl> oh
<Artemis_Fowl> damn
<apachelogger> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> I used the tar command
<Artemis_Fowl> w8 to repack then
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: don't you have a release script?
<Artemis_Fowl> no
<apachelogger> now... if you would host the source in KDE's svn .... ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: uploading
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: sf.net also needs 0.8
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: uploaded
<apachelogger> hooray \o/
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: sf...omg i need an ftp client now
<apachelogger> now... if you would host the source on KDE's mirror network .... ;-)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: well, if I was you, I would drop tarball uploading to sf.net
<apachelogger> I only did that once, and then I had Amarok switch to KDE because I almost went nuts with sf.net
<Artemis_Fowl> I AM nuts with sf :)
<apachelogger> well, just stop using it :P
<apachelogger> besides, launchpad is way cooler anyway ;-)
<apachelogger> + you could probably have your translations in launchpad
<apachelogger> anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> launchpad allows for tarball uploading?
<apachelogger> I think so
<Artemis_Fowl> good I might consider changing there then
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: you should checkout all the alternatives
<apachelogger> IMHO using the KDE infrastructure makes a lot more sense for KDE applications
<apachelogger> you might not have webbased translation like in launchpad but you have ~50 teams for high quality translation
<Artemis_Fowl> you mean KDE svn?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> + ftp.kde.org
<apachelogger> we also have release scripts for extragear/playground applications
 * Artemis_Fowl got a headache with all these alternatives
<Artemis_Fowl> :)
<apachelogger> :)
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: the new tarball is ok, right?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: the directory should have a -VERSION suffix, but I can live without it :)
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> When did SF implement the new WebUpload feature? nice
<apachelogger> didn't they always have it?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: does 0.8 compile with KDE 4.0?
<Artemis_Fowl> dunno. just noticed it
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: dunno either
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: it surely needs 4.0.4
<apachelogger> !info kde4libs
<ubottu> Package kde4libs does not exist in hardy
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: but I could have used a function that was introduced in KDE 4.1
<apachelogger> !info kdelibs5
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu5.2 (hardy), package size 7862 kB, installed size 22328 kB
<apachelogger> well, we don't have 4.0.4 in hardy anyway
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: the desktop file is missing a final newline
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: anything else wrong? so as to fix them all together and re-upload
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: don't see anything else
<apachelogger> Riddell: the desktop file changes don't handle missing newlines very well
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36808/
<nixternal> Riddell: well, last night kicked off the first leg of the kubuntu-docs...a major restructuring and now jjesse and I are going to start attacking
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: how to use kgrubeditor as systemsettings module?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: re-uploading
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: can't right now
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: tomorrow I'll publish the System Settings module
<Artemis_Fowl> or in 2 days
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: independent tarball?
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: rock
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: why?
<Riddell> davmor2-away: was knetworkmanager working on the live CD?
<Artemis_Fowl> would it be better if they were bundled together?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: well, 2 tarballs doubles the work ;-)
<apachelogger> and packages will probably split the systemsettings module in an individual package anyway
<apachelogger> s/packages/packagers
<Artemis_Fowl> well I hope some GNOME guy will eventually work on a GNOME counterpart so that I won't have to work on the application
<Artemis_Fowl> and focus on the module
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: tarball at kde-apps updated
<apachelogger> well, it still makes sense to release it as all-in-one tarball since the various parts probably depend on the most recent version of the application anyway, right?
<Artemis_Fowl> well I would have to double the code inside the tarball
<Artemis_Fowl> one subdir for the app and another for the kcm probably
<Artemis_Fowl> sf tarball updated too
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: whoo, grats on the release
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: thanx. apachelogger is already working on the package
<seele> awesome.. once there is a package, maybe i can get some users to install it and use it for some feedback
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
 * apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> ah, right, JontheEchidna do you have a list-missing log from hardy kdelibs?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: double as in duplicate? :P
<apachelogger> if not duplicate then the double doesn't matte ;-)
<apachelogger> *matter
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, nope
<apachelogger> this is gonna be fun
<Artemis_Fowl> double as in creating a separate subdir, where the code would be slightly modified
<Artemis_Fowl> many little modifications
<Riddell> has anyone tried knetworkmanager 0.7?
<apachelogger> it seems to be working
<apachelogger> but it's not exactly the most usable piece of software :S
<Riddell> ok, that's better than I have
<davmor2> Riddell: I haven't tried the kubuntu version yet I'm about to after I sort out this bug report with seb128
<davmor2> Riddell: any thing else you need checking while it's running?
<Riddell> davmor2: does Settings->Printing work
<davmor2> Riddell: so that printing and networking anything else?
<Riddell> is all for now
<davmor2> np's fire it up shortly
<davmor2> Riddell: printing is a no go. It's collating a report though so I'll add to my original bug
<Riddell> davmor2: humph
<Riddell> davmor2: what happens if you start system-config-printer-kde on the command line?
<davmor2> Riddell: File "/usr/share/system-config-printer-kde.py", line 74, in <module>
<davmor2> import ppds
<davmor2> ImportError: No module named ppds
<Riddell> davmor2: what version is installed?
<davmor2> what the command to get the version I forget
<Riddell> apt-cache policy system-config-printer-kde
<davmor2> policy thats the one :)
<davmor2> installed 0.10
<Riddell> hmmmm
<davmor2> on a plus side interent is working :)
<Riddell> davmor2: is python-cupshelpers installed?
<davmor2> installed 1.0.4+git20080730-0ubuntu1
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> oh, my upload didn't seem to work
<Riddell> wrong version number
<davmor2> Riddell: so that'll be a no then :)
<Riddell> davmor2: could you install http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/system-config-printer-kde_0.11_all.deb
<davmor2> Seems to work test page just coming through
<Riddell> excellent
<Riddell> thanks davmor2
<Riddell> uploaded, should appear in tomorrow's daily
<davmor2> Riddell: yeap test page is fine :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> oh wello
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plese backport kgrubeditor
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Where would I get it from?
<mornfall> Anyone has anything they want fixed for adept 3 beta 1? My "must" list is empty, there are a few should items still. I'll try to address that tomorrow and release maybe on Thursday?
<mornfall> I'll only fix major bugs past beta 1 and there will be at most beta 2 and then final...
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, there's nothing that springs to mind,  I'd say Adept is in pretty good shape already
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: intrepid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: coolness
<JontheEchidna> 0.7-ubuntu1?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and don't forget to remove the manpage ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<raphink> hello there
<raphink> is anyone with the kubuntu2 theme on the wiki experiencing issues with the website?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ^
<JontheEchidna> ok, I've imported debian/cdbs from a hardy package + updated the rules file, and updated the changelog
<JontheEchidna> I'm not missing anything, am I?
 * JontheEchidna is about to pbuild
<apachelogger> kick the manpage
<apachelogger> that's all I think
<apachelogger> doesn't take very long to build anyway :)
<JontheEchidna> oh yah, kicked the manpage too
<JontheEchidna> getting the pbuild environment...
<Jucato> raphink: I can't even login now... AttributeError
<raphink> Jucato: yes, same as me http://pastebin.ca/1168083
<raphink> Jucato: is that what you get?
<raphink> Jucato: I'm on #canonical-sysadmin reporting it if you want to join
<Jucato> raphink: yes it is
<raphink> Jucato: can you join #canonical-sysadmin ?
<Jucato> ok
<jpds> Jucato, raphink: I suggest poke newz2000 in #ubuntu-website about the theme, he made it.
<raphink> agy is having a look at it atm jpds :)
<jpds> raphink: OK (I saw ;-)), the wiki had an upgrade recently and the theme may require one too.
<Jucato> jpds: oh btw, while you're here, what does ubot5 do? :)
<jpds> Jucato: What ubottu does.
<Jucato> jpds: hm ok... just saw it in #ubuntu-ph... just wondered :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to package qt firefox?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking about it but
<JontheEchidna> I'm not quite sure how to make it co-installable with firefox
<JontheEchidna> unless that's not possible?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess you can just use a different prefix like we did for KDE 4
<apachelogger> Will distributions package it?
<apachelogger> That would be interesting to know. Maybe Kubuntu would like to have it...
<apachelogger> just thinking we should get that finished today and grab some karma :P
<JontheEchidna> actually in it's current state
<JontheEchidna> it's unusable
<raphink> speaking of firefox, I have a package for freepv, which is an open-source QuickTime VR viewer with a mozilla plugin
<JontheEchidna> basically
<raphink> if anyone is interested in interactive panos
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that doesn't matter
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it's all about the promotion
<apachelogger> did anyone try kobby yet?
<JontheEchidna> Currently they're working on getting the Firefox-Qt repo into the main repo as a branch
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could wait for that and get the ubuntu mozilla team to package it
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how would that draw attention to kubuntu :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I guess having mozilla-qt packages would be pretty attention-getting
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> we need them now
<apachelogger> right now
<JontheEchidna> lol, -0ubuntu1 turned into -0ubuntu~hardy1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> ok, pbuildin' now
<apachelogger> *snapshotting mozilla-qt*
<JontheEchidna> beware autoconf hell
<JontheEchidna> would you like my ~/.mozconfig file?
<apachelogger> sure
 * apachelogger is worse than google :P
<JontheEchidna> oh wait, I need to edit it
<JontheEchidna> btw, mozilla-qt doesn't build with gcc 4.3 without patches
<yuriy> mornfall: I haven't looked it in a while and don't know if there's anything more pressing, but menus would be nice before anybody screams about it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's in your inbox
<mornfall> yuriy: Hmm, menus.
<mornfall> A tricky one.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thx
<mornfall> But it does make sense indeed.
<yuriy> it would be tricky to make kactions for the sidebar items?
<mornfall> yuriy: Would we make any use of that? I sort of doubt that...
<mornfall> Although.
<mornfall> Dunno.
<mornfall> It's not very easy and probably regression-prone.
<mornfall> I'd leave that for later, if the need arises.
<yuriy> if it's not easy then you can probably punt for now
<mornfall> (Actually. No, it might be easier than what I have thought.)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449566
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449566 in Widget: Qt "cairo-qpainter-surface.cpp fails to compile with gcc 4.3.x" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mornfall> yuriy: Okey, adding createGUI() call into ctor gives me a working Help menu.
<yuriy> yep, I'd already done that before I realized there were no kactions to use in the xml and haven't had a chance to work on it since
<mornfall> I'll at least add the standard actions. Well, Quit.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: usual autohell is nothing compared to this :P
<JontheEchidna> yay, it builds
<JontheEchidna> anybody care to test it? I'm uploading it to kubuntu-updates-testing ppa
<JontheEchidna> (kgrubeditor)
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> half an hour of batter
<apachelogger> this is no good
<apachelogger> yay, I have a configur file!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doing a manual build right now
<apachelogger> how long is that gonna take?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, my estimates put it on about the same level as kdelibs
<mornfall> How do you install xmlui stuff with cmake?
<Riddell> install( FILES umbrelloui.rc DESTINATION ${DATA_INSTALL_DIR}/umbrello )
<Riddell> mornfall: is how we do it in umbrello
<mornfall> Aye, thanks.
<mornfall> yuriy: I have added the sidebar actions, help menu, quit, and update/commit. Anything obvious and easy to add?
<mornfall> (Maybe an action to do upgrade, switching the tab to preview could be useful. Hmm.)
<mornfall> Well, later.
<mornfall> Gotta run now.
<yuriy> mornfall: I think that's it. awesome, bye!
<apachelogger> this will never finish
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is kgrub done?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: in k-u-t
<JontheEchidna> nobody's taken up the offer to test
<apachelogger> I'll use my vm
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have anything to do right now?
<JontheEchidna> not really
<JontheEchidna> I have been going through dolphin in Launchpad
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the kdelibs backport has a quirk
<apachelogger> the file all_languages is missing
<JontheEchidna> iirc
<apachelogger> should be in /usr/lib/kde4/share/locale/all_languages I think
<JontheEchidna> that's in the not installed list
<apachelogger> well in the not-installed file it is
<apachelogger> thing is, it should be in usr/lib/kde4 because it's also there in kde-nightly
<apachelogger> but I am not sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how does one know it's actually Qt firefox?
<JontheEchidna> what do you mean?
<JontheEchidna> well if you go to google
<JontheEchidna> the pushbuttons should look oxygen-y
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> and unless they're using your icon theme the forward/back buttons don't have icons
<apachelogger> in this case I have firefox-qt running
<apachelogger> horrible
<apachelogger> on to the packaging!
 * apachelogger is wondering how to best go about this
<apachelogger> also I should strip the tarball
<apachelogger> loads of unneeded stuff
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot056.png
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dark clouds
<apachelogger> like, really dark
<eagles0513875> i have a question where exactly in the kernel do i choose which packages are installed by default
<Riddell> !
<eagles0513875> ?
<apachelogger> .
<eagles0513875> Riddell: im working on starting my own ubuntu server fork
<eagles0513875> for clustering and eventually more
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I am pretty sure this kind of stuff is defined in the cd seeds
<eagles0513875> u lost me
<eagles0513875> *you
<apachelogger> sorry :(
<Riddell> packages have nothing to do with any kernel
<eagles0513875> okj where do i define what packages r installed by default
<yuriy> eagles0513875: there are howtos and tools for customizing Ubuntu CDs, search for them on Google
<eagles0513875> thanks
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization for example
 * Riddell out
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: apparently tabs and buttons, etc look so horrible in FF-Qt because they haven't ported XUL to use Qt yet, or so says the dot.kde.org interview with the dev
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, I know
<apachelogger> xul is rather awful anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> they should just drop it for Qt
<JontheEchidna> that way they don't have to stumble over themselves hacking away at half-working integration ports
<JontheEchidna> and just use one codebase
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got an opinion on bug 256064?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256064 in meta-kde "KDE4.1 - Desktop settings not preserved if I restart X" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256064
<\sh> apachelogger: inGardenWithCoffeeHaXX0ring(tm) ? <- doesn't it mean in a gadda da vida ? ,->
<\sh> I mean, the original title was "in the garden of eden" but this guy was so stoned, he didn't get it ,->
<\sh> JontheEchidna: that's normal... the session manager and all other apps don't recognize the kill -<whatever> signal...and they don't save all the things they do normally when you end the session normally
<\sh> JontheEchidna: to change it, you need to know what's being send when pressing ctrl+alt+backspace and catch those things, and handle it as "SIGNAL(quit())"
<\sh> aehm...kapp.SIGNAL("quit()");
<a|wen> yuriy: regarding bug 256910 (problem is that wineconfig doesn't work if Z: drive is present) ... will wineconfig survive; if not I'll mark is at "wontfix", or do you want me to do something else with it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256910 in kde-guidance "kcmwineconfig doesn't load if .wine already exists" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256910
<apachelogger> \sh: true
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, \sh: about the x restart -> IMHO applications should just save settings on-the-fly
<apachelogger> so it's a valid wishfrom my POV
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have wish-setting powers
<JontheEchidna> I need to see about joining the bugcontrol team to get them
<apachelogger> become motu :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that wish also should be fwded upstream
 * apachelogger is copying the quite big firefox-qt package to his workstation
<alleeMac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/36977  first problem could IMHO be fixed if kubuntu-kde4-desktop would depend on kdebase-runtime and not kdebase-runtime-*-kde4 pkgs
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the issue is at a much deeper level
<alleeMac> apachelogger: care to elaborate
<apachelogger> alleeMac: one of kdebase-runtime's deps can't upgrade forcing kdebase-runtime to not upgrade, while -bin-kde4 is to be upgraded making the complete upgrade fail
<alleeMac> mhmm, ksysguard-kde4 depends on kdebase-runtime, not kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4.  that's not consistent but should be no problem ...
<alleeMac> umhmm.  The problem asks for a virtual machine to try it with --dry-run
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-13
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: whatever happened, adept is working with kdesudo again :)
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Oi. That'd be good. : - )
<apachelogger> maybe some toniomagic(tm)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kgrubeditor published
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you take a look at kdelibs?
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> found a build log
<apachelogger> hooray
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, I didn't
<apachelogger> *uploading fix for kdelibs*
<JontheEchidna> mornfall: Oh, one thing I noticed. It'd be nice if after you fetch pacakge lists, if it finds updates, that you automatically be taken to the Updates view instead of the Progress view
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: Well, we don't want to upgrade automatically here, I think. So that might be more confusing than useful. Or, are you talking of updater?
<JontheEchidna> sorry, I am talking about updater
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: In that case, yes, that might make sense.
<mornfall> I'm adding that as a "could" item to TODO.
<JontheEchidna> ya, it's nothing pressing, just would be convenient
 * JontheEchidna is lazy :P
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> I just found an article that attributes systemsettings to suse
<JontheEchidna> unless we ripped it off from them? :P
<JontheEchidna> Well it's a good read, anyway: http://www.northdavisroad.net/2008/08/reimagining-the-desktop/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is a bit unfair no one wants to be father of kickoff but everyone of systemsettings
<apachelogger> while the latter is a mac os ripoff anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Tonio_> hello from tunisia :)
<Tonio_> vacations time :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how was the akademy ?
<Nightrose> Tonio_: still going ;-)
<Jucato> Nightrose!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> Tonio_!!! *chokes* !!!!!
<Nightrose> Jucato!!!! ;-)
<Tonio_> hey Jucato, Nightrose :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: ping
<jussi01> :(
<Riddell> Tonio_: akademy was, is and will be great
<Jucato> lol nice answer :)
<Jucato> though it will be "gauckademy" next year :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> apachelogger: yay, you are here :D
<jussi01> apachelogger: I saw you mentioned on your blog a ff qt deb... could I have a copy? please?
<apachelogger> not yet
<apachelogger> still needs polishing
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> :(
 * jussi01 is currently waiting on the hg checkout...
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> the co is actually the fastest of all tasks ;-)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> apachelogger: you know I always get a laugh out of your hackergotchi :P
<apachelogger> I guess that's the primary usecase ;-)
<jussi01> true...
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please import my planet ubuntu hackergotchi to planetkde?
<jussi01> :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, sorry can't do hackergotchis
<apachelogger> ok :(
 * Artemis_Fowl loves KDE magic. Turns out it was easier to create the KCModule for KGRUBEditor...
<apachelogger> KDE++
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me 272M 2008-08-13 13:30 firefox-qt-dbg_0.1~hg20080812-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> Nightrose: indeed the amarok-nightly-dbg package seems rather small now :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<jussi01> apachelogger: so its ready now?
<apachelogger> no
<jussi01> the stupid hg thing wont checkout for me :/ :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> jussi01: it just takes forever
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you think it makes sense to ship the -dbg package?
<jussi01> apachelogger: what kind of forever?
<apachelogger> Jucato: the checkout takes forever
<jussi01> apachelogger: its still going from here: [jussi@jussi-navicron][13:23][~/ffqt]% hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/users/vladimir_mozilla.com/mozilla-qt mozilla-qt
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: with FF-Qt? Yes
<apachelogger> eh jussi01 even
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> its now 14.35 :(
 * apachelogger strips features from the package
<Artemis_Fowl> kgrubeditor seems a bit ugly fullscreen -.- too much empty space
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<jussi01> apachelogger: Id appreciate if youd ping me wheneve you have a package to test :) thanks :)
<apachelogger> yah
<jussi01> apachelogger: I can cope if it eats my machine - so no worries there ;) :D
<apachelogger> it will
 * apachelogger can't influence the .mozilla dir
<jussi01> hehe
<\sh> apachelogger: are you working on the new (sip4+pyqt4) release + recompile kdebindings?
<nixternal> good morning
<\sh> apachelogger: or should I prepare some packages?
<\sh> hey Nightrose
<\sh> and nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<\sh> damn tabcompletion ,-)
<JontheEchidna> any coredevs around?
<nixternal> they are all on vacation
<nixternal> what's up JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> bug 256733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256733 in konversation "new upstream release (konversation 1.1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256733
<nixternal> yay, 1.1? let me guess, yet another KDE 3 release?
<JontheEchidna> ya, the last kde3 release
<nixternal> heard that one before
<\sh> nixternal: did you see a kde4 svn version?
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> \sh: haven't paid attention honestly...I use Irssi
<JontheEchidna> Riddell said he uploaded it but it never showed up
<\sh> apachelogger: I'll work on the new pyqt4+sip4+pykde4 stack...
<\sh> who has the power to upload to main minus riddell?
 * ScottK does
<ScottK> nixternal does
<nixternal> I do?
<\sh> ScottK: can I give you a pointer to a package to push to main?
<nixternal> :P
<ScottK> \sh: You can give me a pointer, but I only got 3 hours sleep last night, so no guarantees I'll feel coherent enough to upload it.
<ScottK> nixternal: You did get core-dev right (or is that a hallucination of my sleep deprived mind)?
<apachelogger> \sh: k
<\sh> ScottK: ok...let me do the other package and we go with new stuff
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, just messin' with ya
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
 * Jucato glares at apachelogger for mishighlighting him
 * apachelogger hands Jucato a mozilla cookie
<Jucato> wrong kookie :P
 * Jucato takes it anyway
 * apachelogger makes some coffee while hg is doing it's monster checkout again
<Jucato> apachelogger: btw, do you know what the plan is for installing a full KDE 3.5 in Intrepid?
<apachelogger> there is no
<apachelogger> we replaced KDE 3.5
<Jucato> ah ok
<apachelogger> only webdev and bindings are remaining
<Jucato> I thought that 3.5 would be transferred to something like /usr/lib/kde3 and ~/.kde3
<Jucato> thanks
<nixternal> Jucato: ya, download some antique linux distro if you want 3.5 :P
<apachelogger> lol
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah like hardy :)
<nixternal> there are still Dapper Drake images out there from like 10384308 years ago
<Jucato> nixternal: not for me though. just wanted to know since people might be asking in #kde and say that no one's answering them in #kubuntu-kde4 :P
<nixternal> dudes!!!!
<nixternal> KDE 4 totally owns Gnome in compisiting btw
<apachelogger> of course
<apachelogger> it's KDE
<nixternal> at work, we have docking stations for our laptops with 2 monster LCDs
<JontheEchidna> In 4.2 it'll get Desktop Cube/Cylinder/Sphere and an improved Destkop Grid
<Jucato> considering kwin owns metacity, with or without compositing, that's not surprising :)
<nixternal> and I can triple screen them, and set a different background on each monitor
<nixternal> oh, and compisiting still works after that
<jussi01> #kubuntu-kde4 will disappear at intrepids' release...
<nixternal> yay KDE 4!!!
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: :(
<apachelogger> poor -kde4 :(
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: it will merge with #kubuntu
<Jucato> yeah... poor apachelogger and JontheEchidna's kingdom :)
 * JontheEchidna doesn't even hang out in #kubuntu
<nixternal> argh, I need to start getting ready for work :(
<apachelogger> we could make #kubuntu-cool-people
<apachelogger> and fwd -kde4 to that
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Jucato> bye nixternal
<jussi01> apachelogger: no!! #kubuntu-kool-people :P
<jussi01> get it right
<apachelogger> #kkp
<jussi01> hehe
<Jucato> nixternal: don't forget to poke me when you start working on docs. I totally have no idea what needs to be done or how it has to be done
<apachelogger> yarr
<apachelogger> my new mozilla-qt tar is only 26.8 mib
<\sh> we just could : "Dear Nokia, please tell the world: GNOME 3 will be KDE5" ,->
<nixternal> Jucato: working on them now, but I need to do a little more clean up and I will see what section(s) you want to work on
<apachelogger> the thing is ... I probably removed all the stuff I need ;-)
<jussi01> hehe
<Jucato> nixternal: anything that doesn't deal with networking :)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I will do the networking again probably anyways
 * jussi01 just wishes he could actually get a tar :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://ubuntufacile.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/qt_logo.png
<nixternal> it is a tricky section as people want us to document hooking up modems :/
 * nixternal gets ready for work
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: horrible artwork
 * apachelogger uses it
<JontheEchidna> got it off a spanish ubuntu blog
<JontheEchidna> or maybe Italian
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> it needs to be freeee!
<apachelogger> ...that reminds me I probably should strip binaries from the tarball :S
<JontheEchidna> might be a good idea
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it doesn't really matter
 * apachelogger is not planing on moving this into the archives
<apachelogger> too hackish
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: I took your advice and now the KCModule+app are in a single tarball
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: but
<Artemis_Fowl> is there a way to tell cmake which of the 2 to install?
<Artemis_Fowl> do you have any idea?
<apachelogger> cmake 2.6 has a component technology
<apachelogger> I don't know whether you can abuse it for that kind of stuff
<apachelogger> usually it's meant to define which stuff is dev related, which lib etc.
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: otherwise you can always make it a cmake option
<apachelogger> only turn the app on by default for example
<Artemis_Fowl> how is this done
<apachelogger> ah
<Artemis_Fowl> ?
<apachelogger> toolkit/toolkit-tiers.mk:43: js/src/build.mk: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> I hate it -.-
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: the former is probably described in the cmake documentation
<apachelogger> for the latter you can take a look at kdebindings
<apachelogger> almost any binding for soprano, plasma, khtml etc. is made via an option which is either on or off by default
<Artemis_Fowl> good
<Artemis_Fowl> I think what I found in kdebindings fit my needs
<Artemis_Fowl> fits*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I heard back from ivan
<JontheEchidna> Ivan Cukic the Lancelot dude
<JontheEchidna> The library (liblancelot) is LGPL, and the rest is also LGPL ATM (it will be
<JontheEchidna> changed to GPL for the application and the applets - it was a copy-paste
<JontheEchidna> mistake). So should copying contain GPL, LGPL, or information about which
<JontheEchidna> license applies to which part, and to contain the licenses in a separate file?
<vorian> morning!
<JontheEchidna> hi
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know what's considered proper in Lancelot's case?
<vorian> they should fix it
<JontheEchidna> The stuff I pasted was Ivan's questions
<JontheEchidna> starting with "The library..."
<vorian> hrmrm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just add COPYING and COPYING.LIB
<vorian> i don't see any copyright
<vorian> pfft, apachelogger
<vorian> you guys checkout lithium power manager?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: he only needs to ensure that every source file has a proper license/and copyright headers and that complete copies of the GNU licenses are available
<apachelogger> vorian: what?
<vorian> apachelogger: yus!
 * apachelogger also wants to note that there are 3000 power manager applications for KDE 4
<vorian> this one works great for lappies
 * apachelogger also wants to suggest that g-p-m should get a feature where screen light dims after $time of inactivity
<vorian> bug 257179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257179 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] lithium-power-manager for kde" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257179
<apachelogger> vorian: looks like a g-p-m ripp-off :P
<vorian> well, it is
<vorian> :P
 * apachelogger senses a workaround
<JontheEchidna> !workaround
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workaround
<JontheEchidna> omg
<JontheEchidna> how do you teach ubottu stuff?
<vorian> do ! <thing> is <thing>
<vorian> or ubo ttu <thing> is <thing>
<vorian> then the botmasters will approve/reject your request
<JontheEchidna> ubottu workaround is ...and apachelogger hates workarounds!
<vorian> mostly the latter
<apachelogger> latter++
<apachelogger> we need an rbot :P
<apachelogger> kubottu
<vorian> hmmm
<apachelogger> vorian: li is not properly licensed :P
<jpds> python++;
<vorian> I noticed, thus it has yet to arrive on revu
<vorian> so do we want a supybot then jpds apachelogger?
<jussi01> hehe
<\sh> apachelogger: rainCt wrote a cool bot ,->
<vorian> we'll steal jussi01's source code
 * vorian runs
<jussi01> vorian: go for it
 * apachelogger wants an rbot :P
<jussi01> !botclone
<ubottu> The plugins that make ubottu are available from https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<jpds> \sh: Yeah, but... it's in Python.
 * apachelogger can't work with python
<\sh> jpds: python is da language even for KDE ,->
<jpds> \sh: apachelogger is a Ruby person.
<vorian> could do an eggdrop
<apachelogger> I always end up reading docs instead of coding
<apachelogger> vorian: Oo
<\sh> apachelogger: you are young, you have time to deal with ruby...I'm old, I don't have time anymore to learn japanese ,-)
<apachelogger> vorian: that is so 90's
<jussi01> vorian: if you want a bot, just clone ubottu - its real easy... :)
<vorian> so?
<apachelogger> \sh: kenji is way cooler than that stupid arabic stuff anyway :P
<\sh> apachelogger: therefore I write python, because it's more natural ,-)
<JontheEchidna> eggdrops are omg<3
<vorian> jussi01: do a /ns info unclesam
<jussi01> oh... :)
<jussi01> forgot you ran that one
<apachelogger> \sh: I never noticed the naturality about python :(
<apachelogger> always seemd rather unnatrual really
<apachelogger> or maybe I am just damaged by markey
<apachelogger> I shouldn't have grown up with amarok
<apachelogger> very bad idea
<apachelogger> vorian: li does have such a dim feature!
 * apachelogger loves osx rip-offs
<\sh> apachelogger: to quote thekorn: diff_users = set((i.registrar.realname, i.registrar.lplogin) for i in self.projectlist if not i.registrar.lplogin in users)
<apachelogger> what is set() doing?
<\sh> apachelogger: creating a set? :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<\sh> apachelogger: rtfm harhar ,-)
<apachelogger> unnatrual
<apachelogger> I tell you
<apachelogger> vorian: who is upstream for g-p-m nowadays?
<\sh> anyone with main power: http://archive.linux-server.org/pyqt-stuff/ <- sip4-qt3 new version + python-qt4 new version please upload..it will fix bugs bugs bugs
<apachelogger> btw, we could just clone ubottu and let stdin maintain it :P
<apachelogger> \sh: see, I should have applied for coredev
<\sh> apachelogger: why didn't you? :)
<apachelogger> because you said it's pointless anyway, because of the upcoming ACL :P
<\sh> apachelogger: oh this acl stuff is already running ...there were rumours
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah
<apachelogger> the dkms maintainer got acl because dkms moved to main
<vorian> jussi01: i haven't had unclesam running for some time now
<apachelogger> but it's a trial run and only will get public after success
<apachelogger> which could be days or weeks or months
<\sh> apachelogger: any clue how to apply for those acls? I could do the python stuff for qt/kde again ,-)
<vorian> woo, another crash report
<jussi01> vorian: right. I remember it from when I used to hang out on #ubuntuforums :)
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> \sh: TB I think
<jussi01> grr... my machine has issues
<jussi01> it wont download large files :/
<apachelogger> \sh: see Minutes from the Technical Board, 2008-07-15 on devel-announce
<jussi01> hence my problems with the hg stuff :(
<apachelogger> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `memory/jemalloc/Makefile.in', needed by `memory/jemalloc/Makefile'.  Stop.
<apachelogger> well
<vorian> i would love to see g-p-m actually be able to handle suspend and screen dim
<apachelogger> autotools is one gigantic workaround
<apachelogger> vorian: wfm
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger gotta visit a friend
<vorian> riiiiiiiight
<apachelogger> someone get g-p-m to get a dim when idle feature
<apachelogger> and find out what else needs to be stolen from lithium/osx on that topic :P
<vorian> hahahaha
<apachelogger> someoneelse get kubottu up'n'running
<apachelogger> and get mozilla to swtich away from autotools
 * apachelogger shudders
<apachelogger> cya
<vorian> toodles
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong, but i'm at the workshop
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: we'll talk propably later because I have to go in a couple of mins
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.  i probably wont be back until this weekend
<seele> i'm leaving tomorrow
<Artemis_Fowl> ah ok. no problem. it's about some minor layout issues in the SystemSettings module
<seele> ok
<Riddell> seele, Nightrose: kubuntu dinner tonight?
<seele> yes!
<seele> any other kubunteros here?
<Riddell> sime could count
<seele> el could too
<Riddell> oo hyes
<Riddell> ooh yes
<eagles0513875> i found a serious bug and im not sure if its in the ubuntu server kernel or vbox
<Riddell> eagles0513875: neither are we
<eagles0513875> it says that it requires the features that are not on teh cpu 0:6 unable to boot please use the appropriate kernel for your cpu
<Nightrose> Riddell: sounds good - but we are having an amarok dinner tonight - you both can probably join
<Nightrose> Riddell: or maybe tomorrow on the boat?
<seele> Nightrose: i'm gone tomorrow noon
<ncfi1013_> i installed itunes thru wine in linux and still can't get it to "see" my ipod. i opened up both rhythmbox and songbird; they both "see" my ipod, but i can't get them to sync it. how can i do all three of these things: get itunes to see my ipod thru wine, sync my ipod in rhythmbox, and sync my ipod in songbird?
<\sh> ncfi1013_: 1. wine -> #ubuntu-wine and ask yokozar 2. buy a mac ;)
<Nightrose> seele: ah too bad
<Nightrose> then today somehow
<nixternal> yay work!
<Riddell> Nightrose: where is the amarok dinner?
<Nightrose> Riddell: not decided yet
<Jucato> hopefully on a table? with chairs?
<Jucato> Nightrose: you have a very seductive stare/glare in one pic btw :)
<seele> dinner this week tends to become an epic adventure
<Nightrose> Jucato: :P it is horrible
<Nightrose> seele: hehe indeed
<Jucato> Nightrose: I believe BCoppens mislabed it.. it should have been "looking at me seductively" :P
<Nightrose> haha
<devfil> Riddell: can you take a look at kdegames? kde4.mk seems to drop some files and the build fails
<Riddell> devfil: I know, it's most strange, no idea why
<davmor2> Riddell: just starting tests on kub live
<davmor2> Riddell: did you fix the oem issue do you know?
<Riddell> davmor2: no I'm afraid not
<davmor2> okay I'll not bother testing it for now leave it till tomorrow or something :)
<devfil_> Riddell: you should revert last change if it causes ftbfs
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> we should fix it
<devfil_> apachelogger: if you know how to fix it do it
<apachelogger> looking into right now
<Riddell> the only difference should be the added rules for generating .pot files
<Riddell> there's shouldn't be anything that deletes random files
<devfil_> Riddell: if I'm not wrong the .sh file remove the files
<Riddell> err, really?
<Riddell> that's evil
<Riddell> jr@wido:~/src/kdegames/kdegames-4.1.0/kollision>grep rm Messages.sh
<Riddell> rm -f *.cpp
<Riddell> evilness
<Riddell> why ever would it do that?
<davmor2> Riddell: Did it pee you off?
<Riddell> davmor2: which?
<davmor2> the evilness
<davmor2> if so that's why?  You should know by now that it has to bite back from time to time to keep you on your toes ;)
<devfil_> Riddell: it is not evil or it should do rm -rf /, maybe only strange :)
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<davmor2> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> davmor2: pong
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<davmor2> don't know if you can help.  Installer is dying at 82%
<davmor2> scanning mirror
<davmor2> oh hang on it's just leaped back into life
<davmor2> it's still taking nearly 20 minutes though
<davmor2> and 32bit is still on 82% :(
 * apachelogger has no clue about the installer
<apachelogger> davmor2: maybe the mirror is just slow?
<davmor2> I don't know I can dl stuff from it fast enough...
<davmor2> Oh well don't worry seems to be working again now :)
 * apachelogger blames the mirror :P
 * apachelogger also blames mozilla
<davmor2> apachelogger: You can blame anything you want it still happened :P  Mind you it is at least working now :)
<davmor2> Riddell: your printer-config-kde 0.11 has got in so the printer config doesn't work still
<Riddell> ?
<davmor2> Riddell: the  printer config thingy that you linked to in your temp space yesterday to fix the breakage isn't in today's iso so it still doesn't work.  0.10 is still on the iso not 0.11
<Riddell> grr, it didn't get accepted
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> just letting you know :)
<Riddell> hmm, the network here doesn't seem to like ftp
<Riddell> that might explain it
<davmor2> Teach you to go off to bleedin' conferences then wont it ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ssh > ftp
<apachelogger> for that matter sftp > ftp
<Riddell> I don't think I can upload with sftp
<apachelogger> Riddell: why wouldn't you?
<apachelogger> if you have ssh access sftp should work pretty much
<Riddell> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> dolphin sftp://user@host
<apachelogger> Riddell: sftp is based upon ssh
<Riddell> apachelogger: to the ubuntu upload thing
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah you mean via dput?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> ok, that indeed isn't going to work
<apachelogger> which makes we wonder why we use ftp at all
<Riddell> it was the fashion, back in the day
<seele> hum.. humgry
<seele> still people in the hci room though
<Jucato> seele: can't you eat in the hci room? or is that bad usability? :)
<seele> Jucato: no i want real food
<seele> i only got to eat half my salad from lunch today because we were so busy
<Jucato> as opposed to fake food?
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> :)
<seele> sebas!
<seele> havent seen you in a while
<seele> (in the channel)
<Jucato> he just disconnected 2 minutes ago, and reconnected :)
<seele> oh
<seele> hah
<Jucato> you really do need food
<seele> Riddell: still hungry or did you leave already?
<Luke^> elo all chatting..
<Luke^> i am sorry for starting in such way..can i ask a question to kubuntu users?
<Luke^> hmm a silent for a while..:)
<Luke^> anyway...
<Luke^> i am owner of hp pavilion dv 6860 (intel core 2 duo 2.1GHz T8100 32/64 bits, NVidia gforce 8400 GS 256)...
<yuriy> Luke^: question to kubuntu users, and for support, go to #kubuntu
<Luke^> this is laptop...:)
<Luke^> are there any problems (with hardware) with running kubuntu 8.04 on this machine?
<Luke^> ooo i didnt see your answer..sorry
<Luke^> i'll check this channel, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you seen http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Lithium+Power+Manager?content=86943
<Tonio_> Riddell: copycat of guidance-power-manager, but c++
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we should consider using that one no ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: any opinion ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: c++ means kde starts faster, that wouldn't be bad
<ScottK> It also means I wouldn't be able to fix bugs in it since I don't know c++.  Yes, please.
<devfil_> ScottK: lol
<Tonio_> ScottK: well technically c++ is way easier to package for example :)
<Tonio_> but technically it doesn't seem to deal with my brightness, while guidance-power-manager does :)
<Tonio_> so let's keep it ;)
<ScottK> Except Guidance is already packaged so it's by definition easier.
<ScottK> Python isn't hard to package anyway.
<Tonio_> ScottK: not as simple than c++/kde
<Tonio_> ScottK: but well let's keep the application that works the best :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: python isn't hard to package when a python app is using distutils or so...
<ScottK> Yes.  That's true.
<ScottK> I'm glad I didn't have to do the original Guidance packaging.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but as I said, it doesn't work as well as gpm, so let's forget about it for the moment :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'd like guidance to go distutils :)
<ScottK> Forgotten.
 * Tonio_ is really AMAZED by opera/qt4 version
<Tonio_> just a bit of tweaking in the fonts and it really looks like a pure kde4 app
<Tonio_> and works soooooooooooo well
<Tonio_> not free but well.... good app and respecting the standards btw ;)
 * ScottK wonders about the mozilla-qt port.
<ScottK> Someone should package that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: well, that's WAY too buggy yet :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's just a POC atm
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK will wait then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but could be nice in the future
<Tonio_> ScottK: I tested 4 days ago and couldn't surf more than..... 1 minute befire it segfaulted :)
<ScottK> Right.  The gtk one is slightly better than that.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Back later.
<Tonio_> bye
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell, seele, apachelogger: maybe you would like to check this out: http://artfowl.blogspot.com/2008/08/kgrubeditor-application-kgrubeditor.html
<alleeHol> I received an e-mail with:  ...
<alleeHol> well, well, the congratulations must go to the wonderfull people working
<alleeHol> on Kubuntu. They have made it so easy for everyone...
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> hows that konversation updating coming along
<coreymon77> ?
<JontheEchidna> Well, it would be out in Intrepid right now
<JontheEchidna> but Riddell is having troubles with ftp at Akademy
<JontheEchidna> so the package never got uploaded
<Riddell> mm
<coreymon77> so if you are not using crazy uber-buggy developer version, its not out
<Riddell> anyone got a computer I could ssh into?
<coreymon77> :P
<coreymon77>  /sarcasm sure, ill let you get into my computer over the internet and have access to w/e you want, ill give you all the access information right now!
<coreymon77>  /end-sarcasm
<coreymon77> :P
<Riddell> we have this thing called unix which allows multi user systems
<JontheEchidna> halp: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16764048/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.konversation_1.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yuriy> Riddell: GNU is Not Unix ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-14
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've got one, but it's probably a bit late now?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: you know, comments like that make you seem very young...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: /query me if you want a shell - it's about time I returned the favour.
<jjesse> should adept3 bugs be reported on launchpad or on bugs.kde.org?
 * Jucato is guessing it isn't on b.k.o yet
<JontheEchidna> bugs.kde.org until we have an official ubuntu package, though you could probably just tell mornfall here
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: except that there is no category for adept 3 in b.k.o
<Jucato> (there is "unspecified" though)
<JontheEchidna> Jucato: mornfall said in his blog you could use b.k.o
<Jucato> ah I might have missed that one
<JontheEchidna> He's aggregated on planet kde, don't know about planet ubuntu
<yuriy> I think b.k.o and (while it's alpha) ping him here
<jjesse> ok in krunner adept3 doesn't prompt for my password for sudo
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: is it running the binary from krunner?
<JontheEchidna> (the gear symbol)
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: it is runing the gear symbol
<JontheEchidna> then that's expected. The real problem is that the .desktop file is broken
<JontheEchidna> should be fixed in the next beta release
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: ok then i won't report it as a bug
<jjesse> it seems to work correctly from the appication launcher
<JontheEchidna> really?
<jjesse> to be honest i don't like the way it looks
<jjesse> hrmm ok so when i type adept in the application launcher i seem the gear and also the ? mark symbol
<jjesse>  the ? mark symbol works
<jjesse> i'm trying to understand what all the options on adept 3 means
<jjesse> and have no idea
<JontheEchidna> are you looking at installer, updater, or just adept?
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: adept
<JontheEchidna> which options?
<jjesse> underst state and requested what does each symbol mean?  also what are releveant tags and why would i want to click on not?
<JontheEchidna> the icons should have tooltips on them
<JontheEchidna> or well, when you mouse over them
<jjesse> ok found the toolips when i moused over them but i don't think they are intuitive
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I think I might agree with that stuff
<JontheEchidna> I never used tagging in the KDE3 version either tbh :P
 * jjesse is once again trying to document adept, maybe i'll finish it
<Jucato> adept 3?
<jjesse> Jucato: yes
<jjesse> good morning btw
<Jucato> jjesse: thanks :)
<Jucato> jjesse: hope I can help. I haven't used it yet thoug
<Jucato> but for this release (and probably this release only), I'm your doc slave
<jjesse> yay
 * jjesse cracks whip
<jjesse> nixternal did a lot of changes to the kubuntu-docs branch yesterday
<jjesse> i'm still having problems checking it out
<Jucato> jjesse: there's one problem though :(
<Jucato> I am totally clueless about the docs workflow and using bzr for it :/
<Jucato> (docbook won't be a problem, I can probably cram learning it :P)
<jjesse> bzr checkout lp:~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-intrepid
<jjesse> then create a patch and submit to either nixternal or myself
<Jucato> really enter it as "lp:"?
<jjesse> Jucato: yup
<jjesse> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-intrepid
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> hm.. the search in adept3 is weird...
<jjesse> np
<Jucato> "yaku" doesn't return yakuake, only "yakuake" does.. and it also shows konsole :)
<emma> Hi guys, I have installed Kubuntu Intrepid in order so that by using it, if I find problems, I can tell someone who might be able to fix it in time. Is there any best place to report this information?
<Hobbsee> we have a bugtracker.
<emma> Is it the same as on Launchpad?
<Hobbsee> it is a good place to report information.
<Hobbsee> yes
<jjesse> yes
<emma> Is there anything unique that should be indicated so that it is directed toward Kubuntu Intrepid?
<Hobbsee> mention that it happens there, otherwise, no.
<Hobbsee> (the intrepid being the important part there)
<emma> Okay.
<Hobbsee> if you see a bug that you think is release critical, please follow that procedure, which is...
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/#Release%20Critical%20bugs
<Hobbsee> . o O { there's some weird wiki addressing there, for some reason...}
<Jucato> probably part of the wiki update that also broke the kubuntu2 theme a few days ago :)
 * Hobbsee hasn't logged into the wiki in ages...
<Hobbsee> so i think i see the deafult.
 * ScottK smacks nixternal with a cold, wet fish.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: what'd he do?
<ScottK> nhandler on #ubuntu-motu is trying to get a hold of you.
<ScottK> He did a merge and left questions behind.
<Hobbsee> apart from running vista.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK> nhandler wants to use a subsequent merge of the package in a motu-school session tomorrow and the later merger cargo culted one of nixternals changes.
<ScottK> So nhandler want's to make sure he understands it before using it in a teaching example.
<emma> I doubt I have found any release critical bugs but I have found a number of definite smaller bugs, which seem to be particular to KDE apps and therefor in Kubuntu Intrepid.
<jjesse> emma: report them on launchpad and tn you might want to send a summary email to the kubuntu-devel mailing list highlighting them?
<emma> There is one thing which is quite unusual which is that, prior to making it to the login screen the monitor is filled with red and white vertical stripes. Once it gets to the login screen it runs okay.
<Hobbsee> which video card?
<emma> jjesse: okay sure.
<emma> Let me check.
<emmy> Hi, this account is on the machine running kubuntu intrepid so that I can paste things.
<emmy> This is my card -- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Hobbsee> blah.
<Hobbsee> you may get stuck with that.
 * Hobbsee stabs the uni intranets.
<jjesse> die die die
<emmy> I can live with it. I am not really looking for problems fixed for me, you understand, I would like to make people aware of problems so they don't affect lots of people after release.
 * jjesse beds
<Hobbsee> emmy: my point was more, if you're running a non-free video card, you'll probably get various stuff that others can't reproduce.  and even if they could, couldnt' really debug or fix.
<emmy> Sure, I get you.
<emmy> I thought ATI was opening up, or was that a false rumor?
<Hobbsee> i think it was, but i've no idea if it's done so yet.
 * Hobbsee scratches head...if the entire intranet is down, how do I look up my timetable?
<Jucato> emmy's referring to the usplash part. it happens to me as well from time to time when booting into the latest kernel. Intel IGP
<emmy> Jucato ahha. You see the red and white stripes? They are quite thick stripes, perfectly uniform, and vertical.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it was a general comment, but true :)
<Jucato> emmy: well I see flashing red and white, as if the laptop's about to implode
<Jucato> might be related or not...
<emmy> yes i have some of that too.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, it'd help if you wouldn't set it on fire...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'd love to if that would mean I can get a new and better lappy :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh :)
<Jucato> hm.. I made a boo boo... what's the logout counterpart of bzr launchpad-login <user>?
<Hobbsee> you log in again?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the problem is, when I used jjesse's bzr checkout command while I wasn't logged in, it worked. but then I thought "hm.. I should probably login since a note earlier said so".. now I'm getting an error :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what error?
<Jucato> bzr: ERROR: Repository KnitPackRepository ('file:///home/jucato/kubuntu-intrepid/.bzr/repository') is not compatible with repostiory RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://jucato@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-interpid/.bzr/)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that's using bzr checkout lp:~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-intrepid
<Hobbsee> hmm.  ask in #bzr, probably.
<emmy> Thanks for the heads up Hobbsee. I'll try to put them on Launchpad in a thorough way.
<Hobbsee> emmy: cool, OK.
<Jucato> pfft.. like any good Linux app... nuke ~/.configdirectory
<Hobbsee> hah :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw I didn't get an answer. but it's ok. I'll survive
<Jucato> I just won't be able to push probably
<Hobbsee> Jucato: clearing the config directory, then re-loggign in should work fine, i expect.
<Hobbsee> wrong time of day for answers too, i guess, unless you poke spiv.
<Jucato> don't wanna tempt fate right now :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> I'll try again tonight
<\sh> moins
<\sh> anyone up for a main sponsoring task? :))
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> kuser did it again
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> root@apoc:/etc# ack-grep 'uno' shadow
<apachelogger> useruno::0:0:0:0:0::0
<\sh> apachelogger: nice :)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: I think the systemsettings module should go to advanced -> system
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ah, ok. you are right
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: is the tarball generally ok? I wasn't sure if it is clear how poackagers should split it to KCM plus the "app"
<Artemis_Fowl> packagers*
<apachelogger> isn't to me :P
<Artemis_Fowl> :D
<apachelogger> _app.desktop uses kcmshell4 anyway, so there is no point in splitting really
<Artemis_Fowl> kcmshell4 comes with kdebase-runtime, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> i think the non_app desktop file would only work if systemsettings was present
<apachelogger> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> which thus requires kdebase
<apachelogger> so just leave it in one package
<Artemis_Fowl> so what will be the dependencies?
<Artemis_Fowl> kdebase or kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> -runtime
<Artemis_Fowl> ah ok
<apachelogger> scenario 1: user doesn't have systemsettings installed - kcmshell4 is a dep thus he will be able to start via the menu
<Artemis_Fowl> so if the whole kdebase is present, the second desktop file would be working
<Artemis_Fowl> got it
<apachelogger> scenario 2: user does have systemsettings installed - kcmshell4 is a dep thus he will be able to start via the menu and syssettings
<Artemis_Fowl> as always u'r right :)
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger loves the systemsettings integration, by the way
<Artemis_Fowl> so maybe I should remove the CMake options?
<Artemis_Fowl> with the same logic as the package, the tarball would install both files
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well, my intial idea was to keep the standalone app standalone
<apachelogger> i.e. only depend on kdelibs
 * apachelogger has no idea how to archive this though :P
<Artemis_Fowl> it seems as if I have done a small stupidity: SVN root at sf contains the source tree
<Artemis_Fowl> not trunk branches etc
<Artemis_Fowl> and LP fails to import the code
<apachelogger> are you sure it's because of this, or is LP's code import just broken? ;-)
<Artemis_Fowl> well, that's what it states here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/145240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145240 in launchpad-cscvs "Cannot import whole repository" [Undecided,New]
<Artemis_Fowl> I tried to import from my SVN repo at SF to LP and today it says it failed
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> \sh: is the python stuff done?
<\sh> apachelogger: it's there but not uploaded
<apachelogger> \sh: get jr a ssh login
<apachelogger> ftp is not working @ akademy
<\sh> ScottK: or nixternal could do that too :)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: I guess you could just create trunk, branches, tags and then svn move the code to trunk
<\sh> apachelogger: and he needs his keys on the remote machine, which is not good
<apachelogger> \sh: well, Riddell also needs to upload konvi :P
<\sh> apachelogger: please add yourself to the core dev people...
<\sh> you are a good addon for kde..really
 * \sh needs a coffee
 * Artemis_Fowl should read a good SVN-howto
<apachelogger> hm, good and svn in one sentence
<apachelogger> I never thought I'd see that :P
<apachelogger> somehow that word order looks messed-up
<Artemis_Fowl> :D
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: are you going to do a new release soon?
<apachelogger> otherwise I am going to upload .8.1
<Artemis_Fowl> not really. unless you want me to fix Computer Administration-->Advanced (System)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I can patch that for now :)
<Artemis_Fowl> it will get fixed certainly by 0.9
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> go ahead then
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> someone broke kate's priority setting
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: btw, the FSF address in your license headers is out-of-date
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> someone remember me to poke tonio in the eye when he is back :P
<apachelogger>   * Removed kubuntu_01_kate_desktop.patch:
<apachelogger>     - The patch caused kate.desktop to fail with kde4
<apachelogger>       Kdeinit couldn't launch kate
<apachelogger> I am almost certain that patch changed kate's initial priority
<apachelogger> +InitialPreference=8
<apachelogger> -.-
<a|wen> ScottK: seen bug 257809 - isn't it overkill to reconfigure xserver-xorg as we have the "bulletproof X" in hardy? ... seems to me to be able to cause more trouble than good doing that, or what do you think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257809
<jussi01> apachelogger: any luck with a deb yet?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> we need someone to make a screensaver
<ScottK> a|wen: bulletproof X is supposed to be a fallback.  My initial reaction is to depend on it by design is a mistake.  I'll think about it.
<ScottK> \sh: I'll be offline for $WORK all day.  If it still needs sponsoring I could look into it ~15 hours from now.
<\sh> ScottK: I don't mind...but it needs to be done before the main freeze :)
<ScottK> Right, that reminds me, Main is frozen for the alpha right now anyway.
<\sh> well, alpha 4 should be released today..
<\sh> what I'll do just now, is to push the new upstreams of the pyqt4 stack to our kde4 ppa...
<ScottK> Right, so maybe tonight then.
<\sh> I wouldn't push it so hard, but these new bugfix releases are really helping a lot ;)
<ScottK> \sh: Did you merge in the Debian changes?  They've done a fair number of improvements to the packaging.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<\sh> ScottK: I thought riddell is pushing the stuff to debian..
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: the postal code of the FSF address ism outdated?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: seems so
<nixternal> good morning
<apachelogger> morning Nightrose
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> nixternal:
<a|wen> ScottK: okay, seems both ways are non-optimal then ... it probably should be kept as it is now
 * apachelogger will never get used to quassel's autocompletion ^_^
<jpds> Artemis_Fowl: Look in /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3 for the new address.
<nixternal> apachelogger: you aren't the only one who has *completion issues..it happened yesterday as well
<Artemis_Fowl> jpds: actually I lookat the Contact section at fsf.org
<apachelogger> jpds: gpl3 doesn't have an address anymore :P
<Artemis_Fowl> looked at*
<jpds> apachelogger: Yay.
<apachelogger> only website IIRC
<apachelogger> or email
<apachelogger> something digital
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: this is right: http://www.fsf.org/about/contact.html?
<jpds> Anyone on intrepid with ubuntu-dev-tools care to test the "buildd" script in it?
<apachelogger> jpds: what is that doing?
<jpds> apachelogger: buildd -h
<apachelogger> can't
<apachelogger> system is falling apart
<jpds> apachelogger: Like always no?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though mozilla really is the worst
 * apachelogger can't even type properly
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<apachelogger> jpds: there is no manpage
<apachelogger> and it is no gui app
<apachelogger> that makes me feel like bitching about it
<jpds> apachelogger: I'll write that tomorrow.
 * Artemis_Fowl will try to create trunk/ brances/ and tags/ and hope that he won't blow the SVN repo
<apachelogger> that help is not helpful at all
 * apachelogger kicks buildd
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: use bzr
<apachelogger> \sh: he's trying to import into lp
<Artemis_Fowl> LP can't import from my SourceForge SVn repo -.-
<jpds> apachelogger: dpkg --status ubuntu-dev-tools | grep -i version ?
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: did you talk to the folks of #launchpad?
<apachelogger> 38
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: I got an e-mail with this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/145240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145240 in launchpad-cscvs "Cannot import whole repository" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> apachelogger: I uploaded 0.39 a few minutes ago.
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: as it seems I shouldn't use SVN root as the source tree
<apachelogger> pfff
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: yes...that's totally crap if you use svn like that
 * apachelogger is downloading a new image right now
<apachelogger> doing status-quo testing
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: just do this: mkdir trunk ; svn add trunk ; svn commit
<\sh> or much better
<jpds> apachelogger: Or just try: "buildd amarok intrepid status".
<apachelogger> ahhh
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: svn co <your tree> and move (via svn funcs) all files to trunk dir ; and commit
<apachelogger> jpds: cool
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> build intrepid amd64|i386 amarok -> results in a mail to me
<\sh> for two archs...
<jpds> apachelogger: kate /usr/bin/buildd all info ;-)
<apachelogger> like I understand it :P
<apachelogger> deb-sourcecheck is still the best script ever :P
 * \sh had to tweak mk-sbuild-lv for him too, to not use ext3 
 * Artemis_Fowl commited trunk.
 * Artemis_Fowl is reading the svn move doc
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: better to use your working copy instead of doing it directly on the repo ;)
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: svn mv thing tolocation
<apachelogger> svn mv others trunk/
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: how is it done in my working copy and not directly at SVN?
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: svn move <file> <destdir/file> so it moves not only the file but also the meta-svn-data correctly without losing anything
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: you can just do svn move * trunk/ ,-> becuase trunk is also in the root tree now ,-)
<\sh> s/can/can't/
<apachelogger> well
<Artemis_Fowl> so for instance: "svn move src/* trunk"?
<apachelogger> maybe it just breaks for trunk
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: yes
<apachelogger> well
<Artemis_Fowl> for each directory
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: svn mv src trunk
<apachelogger> will move src to trunk/src
<\sh> apachelogger: I wouldn't bet on it...I'm a first time svn user, and I saw cows flying in colored formations
<Artemis_Fowl> xD
<\sh> apachelogger: first time svn user means since the very first pre-release of svn ,->
<apachelogger> poor \sh
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: i get this: http://pastebin.com/d2c65277c
 * apachelogger diggs for an empty cd
<Artemis_Fowl> when trying to move the cfg directory
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: yes..that's correct...
<apachelogger> I love the looks of Artemis_Fowl
<apachelogger> 's paste
<\sh> check now : ls -la trunk/cfg/ if everything is there
 * apachelogger has serious typing problems here
 * \sh pets apachelogger so he can relax ,->
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: http://pastebin.com/db4c09d7
<Artemis_Fowl> first error
<Artemis_Fowl> maybe first copy and then delete?
<\sh> that what's move is doing
<Artemis_Fowl> y i saw that
<\sh> and it shouldn't fail
<\sh> is /cfg also deleted from the disk?
<Artemis_Fowl> on my working copy
<Artemis_Fowl> cfg exists
<Artemis_Fowl> its contents got moved thou
<Artemis_Fowl> gh
<\sh> svn delete cfg ? (from the root tree not tgat cfg in trunk now)
<\sh> but when svn status tells you that it have to be delete with the next commit ... it should work
<Artemis_Fowl> strange: on svn everything is as before. nothing got moved...
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: because the commit went wrong..so nothing is done on the repo side
<Artemis_Fowl> so I do svn delete cfg or SVn root?
<Artemis_Fowl> on SVN*
<\sh> user@host:~/working-copy/ > svn delete cfg
<Artemis_Fowl> y did it
<Artemis_Fowl> same error
<Artemis_Fowl> refuses to delete it...
<\sh> paste svn status
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: http://pastebin.com/d6bd3b9c9
<Artemis_Fowl> those grubpasswordeditors are local files not in svn
<Artemis_Fowl> ignore them
<\sh> that looks all sane
<\sh> I wonder if sf.net has problems
<Artemis_Fowl> I have experienced some slight problems from times to times...
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl: check in the sf.net svn bug tracker, if there are issues with this method
<Artemis_Fowl> is there a way to undo the mv operation?
<apachelogger> Riddell: usplash has a graphics glitch
<apachelogger> at least on the live cd
<apachelogger> showing a 2nd progressbar
<apachelogger> nixternal: about-kubuntu.desktop's icon needs update for oxygen
<apachelogger> and it's not working
<Artemis_Fowl> woohoo. Moving to trunk succeeded.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I sent you a patch for ubiquity
<apachelogger> Riddell: desktop effects weren't on by default :(
<stdin> who want's bash_completion for qdbus? -> http://pastebin.com/f1a48373f
<stdin> slightly modified version of the dcop one
<apachelogger> shouldn't that be packaged or something? ;-)
<stdin> where exactly? the dcop one is part of the bash_completion package
<stdin> s/_/-/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> either that or qdbus
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think I know why k3b reports about dvd+rw-format
<apachelogger> ...that app crashes right away with buffer overflow
<apachelogger> stdin: # KDE qdbus completion
<apachelogger> that should be Qt qdbus I guess ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: yeah, I just did sed s/dcop/qdbus/  to start with :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will get that all fixed up for you...in the future could you please file a bug and assign it to me on docs, or jjesse if he is up to fixing it :)
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: also sent a patch for the kubuntu seed
<stdin> I've filed a bug against bash-completion with the patch, now I just need a main-sponsor to approve it
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/+tour/ppa
<apachelogger> project-neon :D
<digistyl3> were can i find the "what's new in this release" page for kubuntu intrepid ibex alpha4?
<Serega> heya
<apachelogger> yuriy: maybe we should do a bug hunt?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubiquity patch applied
<Riddell> apachelogger: seed patch applied
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> anything else?
<apachelogger> Riddell: amarok 1.4.10 upload ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: got sources?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bzr branch
 * Riddell uploads fixed kdegames
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> I think I am going to add a get-orig-source, then you can bzr-buildpackage ;-)
<devfil> Riddell: how have you fixed it?
<Riddell> devfil: removed that rill rm *cpp line
<Riddell> s/rill/silly/
<Riddell> apachelogger: remind me again where the bzr branch is
<apachelogger> Riddell: bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/amarok/debian/
<Riddell> apachelogger: nothing new https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian
<Riddell> oh wait, yes there is
<apachelogger> Riddell: bzr pull && bzr-buildpackage --merge -e && cd ../build-area
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/amarok lies
<apachelogger> hehe
 * jussi01 just added himself to planet :D
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> jussi01: don't blog about firefox-qt :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: hehe...
<jussi01> why ever not?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> don't know actually
 * apachelogger starts searching the tab with firefox-qt
<jussi01> apachelogger: I want a deb. now!! <throws tantrum>
<jussi01> :P
<apachelogger> I was expecting such a blog post :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> in fact
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploading amarok
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<apachelogger> jussi01: go blog something like this
<jussi01> hm?
<apachelogger> jussi01: such blog posts cause buzz, buzz is eventually just another form of promotion
<jussi01> apachelogger: actually might try compile it if I can ever fix my download issue :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: Intrepid is in pretty good shape
<apachelogger> jussi01: righto, you won't be able to download the -dbg package
<apachelogger> it's ~270 Mib
<apachelogger> oh, actually it shrunk
<apachelogger> good thing
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me 132M 2008-08-14 15:05 firefox-qt-dbg_0.1~hg20080812-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: oh, please do share... :/
<apachelogger> working on it
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> it just takes forever
<jussi01> yeah, I imagine so
<JontheEchidna> We could get pr points packaging this too: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/08/in-containment.html
<jussi01> how long does the mecurial checkout take?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should package aaron? Oo
<apachelogger> jussi01: also forever
<JontheEchidna> no, plasma firefox plugin
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger> well, there is not much function in it actually
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you done with the security bug yet?
<JontheEchidna> working on gutsy-security now
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you got me a terminal plasmoid yet? or a jaiku one?
<jussi01> :D
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: haven't seen one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just let ubuntu-security handle this
<apachelogger> just upload one debdiff and the patch itself
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded!
<apachelogger> thank you
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks, we'll need to get you main upload rights sometime
<apachelogger> indeed :)
<jussi01> checkout done! now to compile....
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> home network > work network :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, vorian: I fixed up the Lancelot packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you remove the desktop effects patch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: from hwhere?
<apachelogger> a guy in -kde4 also didn't get them by default
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> which one is that?
<Riddell> kubuntu_10_turn_on_kwin_compositing.diff ?
<apachelogger> probably
<Riddell> well it'll only work if you have compiz-wrapper installed and compiz-wrapper likes your video card
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess it should be added to the seed then
<apachelogger> or maybe compiz doesn't like intel ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger: Im a little confused... wht do i do with that mozconfig stuff?
<apachelogger> install autoconf2.13 and run it in the main directory
<apachelogger> that should create a configure script
<jussi01> Im following this: https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:Pjohnsen/MozillaQtBuild
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if you don't want a configure script... :P
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> so, again, what do I do with that mozconf stuff...
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger uses a configure script :P
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: compiz-wrapper is a recommends now for kwin
<yuriy> apachelogger: hmm? (re: bug hunt)
<apachelogger> yuriy: get a load of users to download intrepid and test it until it falls apart
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you workign on the firefox plasmoid thingy?
<yuriy> aren't we always doing that, in theory?
<apachelogger> yuriy: doesn't feel like it ;-)
<apachelogger> besides... we have triage days so why not have days to produce work for the triage days
<jussi01> mrgh
<yuriy> apachelogger: yeah, but there's always a call for testing candidate cd's and alpha cd's, what else can we do?
 * apachelogger tunes in some ska and thinks about that
<apachelogger> yuriy: blog it and mail it each and everywhere
<apachelogger> give the people some reason to join
<apachelogger> i.e. membership an super awesome powers team with wicked minded name
<apachelogger> that worked quite well for the ninjas ;-)
<apachelogger> find a sponsor for a present for the guy who reported the most bugs
<apachelogger> but most importantly, let people go crazy, like real crazy concerning using the software
<apachelogger> ska song over
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> jussi01: already built for 15 minutes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I was about to work on it
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> my sister needed to use the comp for a bit though
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe I will start on it
<JontheEchidna> doesn't really matter to me
 * apachelogger thinks we should get a project for all the bzr branches ;-)
<Riddell> not worth it, james_w is working on doing imports for every package
<jussi01> apachelogger: be nice to me, and tell me how to build it :/ Im all weird tonight :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: until kobby is somewhat usable bzr is still the best way to do collaborative packaging
<apachelogger> jussi01: just wait for the package
<apachelogger> only a matter of hours now
 * JontheEchidna thinks he'll load up the plasmoid plugin in firefox-qt
<jussi01> apachelogger: I know, but Id still like to know how to build it.
<apachelogger> ./configure --help
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it's not working
<apachelogger> at least it didn't work for me
<JontheEchidna> still compiling here
<apachelogger> which might very well be related to the fact that I crippled firefox quite much
<JontheEchidna> heh
<jussi01> right... maybe I wait for the package...
<JontheEchidna> No workey in firefox-qt here either
<JontheEchidna> works in regular firefox though
<JontheEchidna> pretty sweet
 * JontheEchidna plays around with plasma.html
<nixternal> who in the Ubuntu community is/are the Red Hat instructor(s)?
<Serega__> heya
<Serega__> how can I know amount of available bytes before the read syscall?
<jussi01> apachelogger: I need to go to be in lessthan 1 hour - any chance itll be ready by then? or should I just give up and wait for it in the morning?
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/08/project-neon-neonmake.html
<apachelogger> jussi01: hm
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> you know what just finished ;-)
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> that is the smallest deb I ever managed to get
<apachelogger> ogg--
<JontheEchidna> oy apachelogger, should kde-nightly be working with intrepid yet or does it still break Qt apps?
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: which arch would you like to have?
<jpds> apachelogger: Nice blog slogan.
<jussi01> 32 bit :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't know, I wasn't able to reproduce the issue in my vm actually
<apachelogger> jpds: hehe, thanks :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16839917/firefox-qt_0.1~hg20080814.1-0ubuntu1~ppa3_i386.deb
<jussi01> Yippeee!!!!
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> it should up in your menu
<apachelogger> with a blue-globe-icon
<apachelogger> but please backup your ~/.mozilla before starting it
<jussi01> ok :D
<jussi01> hrm... requires 4.4.1 :/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jussi01: you are hardy?
<apachelogger> *on
<jussi01> yeah
<apachelogger> then you will have to wait until tomorrow
<jussi01> doh!
<apachelogger> only intrepid for now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you give hte intrepid package shot please?
<jussi01> ah well, cant be helped I suppose
<apachelogger> my system is again under heavy load :(
<JontheEchidna> ooh, clicking on the link made a window pop up asking if I wanted to install with GDebi
<JontheEchidna> nice touch
<jussi01> apachelogger: which libs do I need for ogg support you know? It threw me an error on ./configure
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> I just compiled without
<apachelogger> saves you almost 10mib for the binary
<jussi01> ahh, yeah, thats what Ive done - waiting on the make right now
<jussi01> itll probably error out though... cause I put lots of weird optioons
<jussi01> oh my poor PC... getting hot.
<jussi01> apachelogger: JontheEchidna one final question... where is the binary hidden? build seemed to complete ok...
<JontheEchidna> there should be an obj dir in the root of the source tree
<JontheEchidna> from there it's dist/bin/
<JontheEchidna> ./firefox
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: brilliant!!! :D :D it runs :D
<jussi01> thanks a lot
<JontheEchidna> np
<JontheEchidna> just watch out for menus and such
<JontheEchidna> they steal focus hard
<JontheEchidna> only way to make them go away and to be able to click anything else on your computer is to select an item
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one can press esc
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-15
<ScottK> \sh: I'm sort of back now if you still need sponsoring.
<\sh> ScottK: would be a cool idea
<\sh> moins btw
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: around?
 * jussi01 wonders where apachelogger is...
<Jucato> hiding from you probably...
 * Jucato should hide too, lest he gets mishighlighted again
<jussi01> hehe
<Jucato> seele: it's your birthday today? does that make it Aug. 14 or 15?
<seele> Jucato: 13th
<seele> on wendesday
<seele> but thanks for the thought ;)
<Jucato> aaaah hehe sorry
<Jucato> belated happy birthday :)
<Jucato> now I'm sure to remember in the years to come :)
<seele> hehe, thanks
 * jussi01 sends seele a belated birthday hug
<JontheEchidna> Morning
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: all good sorted now, although, you may want to look at planet... :D
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ScottK> \sh: What is it you needing sponsoring?
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<\sh> ScottK: hey...hope you had a good night :)
<\sh> ScottK: http://archive.linux-server.org/pyqt-stuff/ <- sip4 and pyqt4...upload sip4 first, then pyqt4...
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<ScottK> \sh: Did you look to make sure we had any relevant changes from Debian?
<\sh> ScottK: most of the debian changes are handling other archs...
<\sh> at least I didn't see any critical for us...
<ScottK> OK.  I'd like our packages to remain as close to theres as is reasonable.
<\sh> ScottK: our last upload is 0ubuntu1 so that's ok for now..I'd like to sync it eventually again for intrepid+1
 * \sh prepares some hardy packages for the ppa
<user__> Riddell: the print status applet doesn't disappear after printing
<user__> in fact it says the job was stopped
<apachelogger_> Riddell: trying to cancel the stopped job gives an error "cups server error \n there was an error durign the cups operation: 'client-error-not-possible'."
<apachelogger_> now a refresh made the job disapepar
<apachelogger_> *disappear
<apachelogger_> ok, that hplip thing says the job is finished
<apachelogger_> the status applet doesn't think so
<apachelogger_> and considering the document has 2 not 1 page, I don't think so either
<JontheEchidna> [08:58:50] <CIA-9> menard * r847477 workspace/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/devicenotifier/devicenotifier.cpp:
<JontheEchidna> [08:58:50] <CIA-9> No more display the internal partitions that not removable device
<JontheEchidna> [08:58:50] <CIA-9> Inspire from patch by Kishore Jonnalagadda
<JontheEchidna> [08:58:50] <CIA-9> CCBUG:166269
<JontheEchidna> [08:58:50] <CIA-9> backport to 4.1 needed and will be done
 * JontheEchidna rejoices
 * apachelogger_ kicks the 500 apps involved with printing
<apachelogger_> enough of that stuff for now
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: do you know a kde3 theme which makes it look more oxygenish?
<JontheEchidna> uh, I thought the one included with Hardy-KDE4 looked pretty oxygeny
<JontheEchidna> brb, gotta reset router
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: khelpcenter - wrong icon
<jtechidna> Konversatoin 1.1 is seriously nice
<jtechidna> you can reconnect even if it's still pinging out
<apachelogger_> oh
<jtechidna> instead of having to wait until it loses the connection
<apachelogger_> it's still not in the archive?
<apachelogger_> or did it FTBFS?
 * apachelogger_ still got 1.0.1 here
<jtechidna> ftbfs actually
<jtechidna> methinks I forgot to add the build prep stuff to rules
<jtechidna> actually no
<jtechidna> the buildprep stuff went in with the diff
<jtechidna> no clue what the ftbfs is
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: kuser - crystal icon, kuser - dangerous (needs serious make over)
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: knetworkmanager no icon in menu
<apachelogger_> mornfall: is adept 3 going to be ready for intrepid?
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: default icons for xdg dirs?
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: hide kcms which need root access from systemsettings - maybe look at kgrubeditor
<apachelogger_> vorian: we need a todo plugin for the bot  ;-)
<jtechidna> kubottu?
<vorian> apachelogger_: okie
<vorian> start writing it
<vorian> :)
<vorian> or
<vorian> hold on
<apachelogger_> you know, I always wanted an rbot :P
<apachelogger_> jtechidna: please file bug for the device notifier thingy - when inserting an audiocd it will still open dolphin with the path rather than the audiocd:/ kioslave
<Hobbsee> it uses a fair chunk of memory
<apachelogger_> Hobbsee: the device notifier?
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: audiocd:/ can only rip to wav
<Hobbsee> no, rbot
<apachelogger_> well, it's ruby
<apachelogger_> ruby likes memory
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: ktimetracker has an awful crystal icon in kontact, clicking on documentation in the kmail welcome errors in konqueror, korganizer views toolbar is too right making the "more" arrow appear and create 5000px of empty space
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: why does akregator and korgac go to tray and kmail doesn't?, korgac uses crystal icon, ktimetracker - see korganizer
<apachelogger_> enough to do for today ;-)
<jtechidna> wow, it took that long for freenode to realise I was gone?
 * apachelogger_ moves back to his workstation
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169180
<ubottu> KDE bug 169180 in widget-notifier "Device notifier doesn't open audio CDs in Dolphin with the audiocd kio slave" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gracie
<JontheEchidna> np
<JontheEchidna> Any other bugs you know of that need forwarding?
<JontheEchidna> cuz we really should be doing that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well
<apachelogger> e.g. kdebase-workspace -> on lp you an do an advanced search
<apachelogger> for bugs which need an upstream report but don't have one assigned
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field
<apachelogger> .tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<apachelogger> actually I think bug 218139 is invalid for 4.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218139 in kdebase-workspace "No Oxygen in 'Theme Manager'" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218139
<apachelogger> as there is no theme manager anymore ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I started work on the plasma stuff
<JontheEchidna> which plasma stuff?
<apachelogger> the firefox plugin
<JontheEchidna> ah, kewl
<JontheEchidna> Oh, do you think that old 4.0.3 plasma crashes are worth reporting?
<JontheEchidna> I'd rather just ask for reproduction in 4.1 and set it to incomplete
<JontheEchidna> so we can invalidate it in a month
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you guys foward to few of the bugs I mark for forwarding :P
<apachelogger> so they become old and invalid
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<jjesse> morning
<apachelogger> ahoy jjesse
<jjesse> ahoy apachelogger
<ScottK> \sh: Is there a reason you didn't merge from Debian Experimental for sip4=qt3?
<ScottK> \sh: At the very least you'd get the benifit of a working watch file from Debian.
<ScottK> \sh: I don't see any reason the one from Experimental can't just be sync'ed?
<ScottK> \sh: See Bug #258160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258160 in sip4-qt3 "Please sync sip4-qt3 4.7.7-1 from Debian Experimental (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258160
<ScottK> \sh: pitti sync'ed it.
<ScottK> One to py-qt4.
<ScottK> One/on
<ScottK> That one's in experimental too.
<ScottK> \sh: It doesn't look to me like we'd want to sync python-qt4 from Experimental, but I think it would be good to merge from that a -1ubuntu1 rather than stick with your -0ubuntu1.
<ScottK> \sh: There appear to be some significant difference in their 01_configuration_patch from ours and I'm not sure what the best answer is.
<apachelogger> ScottK: got time for a bit of sponsoring?
<ScottK> Probably not, but I'll take a look.  What is it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/ just some improvements to runtime, sdk and knetworkmanager
<ScottK> apachelogger: For kdebase-runtime will you fix Bug #254284 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254284 in kdebase-runtime "kde-window-manager 4.1 won't install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254284
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe Bug #216574 and Bug #246882 too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216574 in kdebase "knotify4 generating many interrupts" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246882 in kdebase "Building Intrepid help index causes crash" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246882
<ScottK> apachelogger: For kdedsk, what kdeinit issues and what am I going to break if I upload this?
<apachelogger> ScottK: for kdesdk nothing breaks
<apachelogger> Tonio_ removed the complete patch while he should have removed the error causing line
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Then perhaps a debian/changelog entry that is a little more focused.
<ScottK> Maybe "Re-include kubuntu_01_kate_desktop.patch to maintain Kate as default editor."
<ScottK> Your current entry sounds like you're worried the revised patch will break stuff.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: which patch ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: did I break something ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the --use for kate
<apachelogger> it also included the initial prefence setting
<Tonio_> apachelogger: initial preference should be in kds
<apachelogger> and without that one openoffice writer has higher priority for text files than kate
<Tonio_> ksmserverrc
<Tonio_> nothing to do with the desktop file
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I really don't think users without kubuntu-desktop would prefer to use openoffice for text files
<Tonio_> except if some mimetypes were added
<Tonio_> apachelogger: true that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but that's supposed to be done in ksmserverrc  file
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 216574 actually needs to be fixed in phonon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216574 in kdebase "knotify4 generating many interrupts" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216574
<apachelogger> and I need to digg up the actual patch
<Tonio_> apachelogger: how do you set preference for mimetypes in desktop files ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please triage the bug a bit to point it in that direction then?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdesdk_4.1.0-0ubuntu7_to_ubuntu8.diff
<Tonio_> apachelogger: apacheloggerhum, okay, I forgot about the initialpreference thing ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure it's only phonon ;-)
<apachelogger> phonon-xine is most effected and phonon-xine is in -runtime
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I used to do that in the ksmserverrc file in kds so that all kubuntu preferences fit in one file only
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but that way to do is fine too
<ScottK> OK.  So set it to affect multiple packages.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ksmserverrc makes sense for most stuff, but even a vanilla KDE user might want to have a real editor :)
<Tonio_> true that ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 246882 should be backported in KDE for 4.1.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246882 in kdebase "Building Intrepid help index causes crash" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246882
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would it be good to patch our 4.1.0 in the meantime?
 * apachelogger takes a look at the 4.1 schedule
<apachelogger> September 3rd, 2008: Release KDE 4.1.1
<apachelogger> ScottK: probably, though we should consult nixternal, because I don't think one needed to create a search index in KDE 3
<apachelogger> otherwise the package would need to depend on htdig
<ScottK> OK.  Let's wait for nixternal.
<Jucato> hm.. I thought you *couldn't* create a search index in KDE 3 because of htdig issues
<Jucato> but afaik there was no index created by default
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 254284 is actually to be fixed in -workspace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254284 in kdebase-runtime "kde-window-manager 4.1 won't install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254284
<apachelogger> Jucato: well, there certainly was documentation
<ScottK> OK.  Please fix the bug then.
<Jucato> apachelogger: yes, but you couldn't use khelpcenter's search because you couldn't build the applications index (only the manual index)
<Jucato> I mean, the docs existed and you could navigate through them.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> we cetainly should do a full blown investigation on that
<apachelogger> ScottK: revised kdesdk diff uploaded
 * ScottK looks
<yuriy> you can create a search index, but you need to install htdig yourself
<yuriy> there was another bug in the script used, but that's fixed now
<ScottK> apachelogger: What package do I need to have installed to get the CDBS thing for kde4.mk?
<apachelogger> cdbs
<ScottK> But it needs to be the Intrepid CDBS, right?
<ScottK> Urgh.
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> yuriy: other bug?
<ScottK> IIRC htdig needs a MIR if you want to depend on it.
<apachelogger> there must be a better solution
<apachelogger> besides, IIRC htdig pulls in quite some stuff
<yuriy> I think it's unmaintained, it wouldn't get into main (this is according to an old comment on the bug about this)
<yuriy> apachelogger: bug 241916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241916 in kdebase "Kde help index creation fails due to dash incompatability" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241916
 * apachelogger would like to know why it doesn't show icons
<mornfall> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> perfect
<mornfall> apachelogger: I'm releasing beta 1 this weekend.
<mornfall> I'll upload to unstable if all goes well and ask for it to be synced to Intrepid.
<yuriy> awesome, need to get that in before feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> when's the feature freeze?
<yuriy> 28th
<JontheEchidna> soonish
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll do kdedsk, but that's probably all I have time for today.
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-toggle-compositing
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-lancelot
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> mornfall, yuriy: I think we should get it in ASAP
<apachelogger> increases the base of testers
<mornfall> Adept 3 is already feature-frozen. And I won't have time for it from next week on, important bugfixes only.
<mornfall> I release tomorrow or maybe on Monday.
<ScottK> mornfall: I know the guy that showed up here the other day wasn't very nice about it, but I think the unsigned repository/signature failure issue is an important one.
<mornfall> ScottK: Patches are accepted...
<ScottK> And if it was written in Python, I'd probably work on that.
<mornfall> Ohwell.
<mornfall> You won't see any voluntary python code from me.
<mornfall> I don't think it even showed up on bugzilla.
<ScottK> That's all I know well enough to usefully contribute.
<mornfall> (I find the recent Python proliferation rather unfortunate, myself. It would also help to get a bugzilla wish about it and some votes, too.)
<ScottK> mornfall: What bugzilla?  I did file a bug in Launchpad.
<seele> do we customize kdeinit or kded for kubuntu?  any idea where initializing knetworkmanager would be?
<mornfall> ScottK: Ah, I don't read launchpad, sorry. bugs.kde.org
<ScottK> No problem.
<mornfall> (I have asked for volunteers to clear the malone tracker. I have enough trying to keep b.k.o reasonably clean.)
<ScottK> Sure.  And upstream really has no obligation to manage every distro's bug tracker.
<ScottK> mornfall: kde bug 169190 reported.
<ubottu> KDE bug 169190 in general "Adept does not warn if packages are unsigned/signature fails" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169190
<mornfall> ScottK: Aye, thanks.
<apachelogger> honestly, khelpcenter is completely broken
<apachelogger> some icons are missing
<apachelogger> it doesn't report that htdig is missing
<apachelogger> the gloassary templates are broken
<apachelogger> and the content is out of date
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just for the record, kdedsk is at 65%.  In the meantime, I've built 3 different revisions of postfix and done some $WORK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdesdk is filled with magic ;-)
<apachelogger> and kate
<ScottK> kate IS love.
<apachelogger> and big :P
<Riddell> ryanakca: I just made /news/intrepid-alpha-4, but it hasn't appeared on the front page
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you do me the favor of accepting a security related backport?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's Bug #258193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258193 in gutsy-backports "Please backport postfix 2.5.4-1 to Gutsy/Feisty/Dapper" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258193
<ScottK> apachelogger: Uploaded.
<digistyl3> hey guys, is adept manager working for you in intrepid alpha 4?
<JontheEchidna> nope, it's still the kde3 version which doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> due to the lack of a kde3 konsole
<JontheEchidna> The KDE4 Adept should get in before the release though
<digistyl3> JontheEchidna: than there's no way to get the restricted driver manager to work? i should just wait for the kde 4 version?
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<digistyl3> ok, thanks
<digistyl3> harddisk mounting is broken too?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so
<digistyl3> i click on my hard disks in dolphin
<digistyl3> but nothing happens
<JontheEchidna> Meh, it does that here too
<ScottK> mounconfig still needs to be ported too.
<ScottK> moun/mount
<yuriy> well, somebody has a week to do it ;P
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, nobody ever looked over my Jockey PyKDE4 port...
<apachelogger> poor JontheEchidna
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: didn't know you had that done, why don't you announce it on k-d@ and ask for testing?
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<digistyl3> i would help test it :)
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde
<JontheEchidna> um, crap
<JontheEchidna> It don't run anymore
<JontheEchidna> It craps itself connecting to DBus
<JontheEchidna> probably needs latest trunk
<JontheEchidna> (I didn't change anything that would involve dbus)
<JontheEchidna> In fact, all I changed was the .ui file and the actual frontend python script
<digistyl3> JontheEchidna: should i run the setup.py?
<JontheEchidna> nah
<JontheEchidna> in the kde dir there's jockey-kde
<JontheEchidna> python jockey-kde
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: why is it owned by kubuntu-users?
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> I didn't create it
<JontheEchidna> btw, sent another email with stuff to copy/paste in to trunk
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should make my own branch
<digistyl3> JontheEchidna: fatal error occoured, is this the crash you're talking about? or am i missing something? i have a fresh instalation of intrepid, and only did this: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-users/jockey/jockey-kde
<JontheEchidna> digistyl3: yeah, dbus crap
<digistyl3> ok then
<JontheEchidna> I think I should make a new branch off trunk
<digistyl3> btw, why do you guys use python? because it doesn't have to be compiled?
<JontheEchidna> Easy to learn
<digistyl3> do you know a good working tutorial on python?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> I don't really remember
<digistyl3> any progress on ubuntu grumpy?
<digistyl3> it seems like whenever ubuntu is making a new release, it's always starting from the beginning, going on the same road again and again
<JontheEchidna> Bah, bitrot
<JontheEchidna> it likely won't work with trunk either
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> this sucks
<ScottK> digistyl3: The book Dive Into Python is pretty good (slightly dated), but also Free and available as an Ubuntu package.
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so how do I get trunk in to my new branch?
<digistyl3> ScottK: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Whoo, figured the bzr stuff out
<JontheEchidna> Yay, got it working again
<JontheEchidna> Good as new
<yuriy> Riddell: I don't think apport is working currently
<yuriy> just got a kcrash dialog, and don't see any private bugs for kdebase
<JontheEchidna> Testers wanted for this branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/jockey/jockey-pykde4
<JontheEchidna> Everything should work with my latest push
<yuriy> Riddell: although, there is one for kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> rev358
 * jussi01 sighs... I want to be home with my machine... then I can test stuff and play... damn work machine...
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> Well we have a week to get this in before feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> Hope I can get the changes in
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: there's also the #kubuntu-testers channel which should be useful to ask people to test stuff (in theory)
<JontheEchidna> So I have a question
<JontheEchidna> How are we going to handle the lack of Adept Batch?
<JontheEchidna> With jockey
<yuriy> spec says packagekit, I don't know if that's happening
<JontheEchidna> eek
<yuriy> you could make an adept batch ;) easy intro to C++/KDE for ya
<JontheEchidna> that would make jockey rather useless for intrepid then
<JontheEchidna> In one week?
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: It's about dozen or two lines of code.
<mornfall> ; - )
<mornfall> (Adept Batch, that is.)
<JontheEchidna> oh well then if that's the case... :P
<JontheEchidna> I do know a little C++
<mornfall> You just find out the parameters (from KCmdlineWhateverThingy), arrange for markings to be done and call apply(), basically.
<mornfall> Well, it's a little more tricky than that.
<mornfall> But you get the idea.
<JontheEchidna> I assume that batch doesn't exist for Adept3 at the moment?
<mornfall> Nope.
<JontheEchidna> Where can I find Adept2 source?
<mornfall> If I'm in some sort of that mood I might implement it.
<mornfall> JontheEchidna: In archive, I guess. :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<mornfall> apt-get source or so
<yuriy> don't think it'll really apply
 * jussi01 hands JontheEchidna more coffee
<mornfall> Not directly. But it might help for a starting point.
<JontheEchidna> Heh. app.cpp is 107 lines of code
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<coreymon77> me!
<coreymon77> hence why i was promoted to mod in a little less than 2 weeks
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot061.png
 * apachelogger goes on a bar tour
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> wrong channel!
<coreymon77> sorry
<yuriy> apachelogger: haha wow
<JontheEchidna> Whoa
<JontheEchidna> actually right now Jockey falls back on to some gtk thingy
<JontheEchidna> when you try to install somethign
<JontheEchidna> Well, I think Jockey is about as integrated with KDE that it can be
<JontheEchidna> hmm, haven't tested theme colors
<JontheEchidna> hey, it works
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll post a blag
<nielsslot> hey guys.. i just installed kapptemplate from the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa on amd64.. it seems i got a 32 bit binary
<nielsslot> which of course.. didn't work..
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> stupid rain
<yuriy> apachelogger: you and laserjock are in sync. there is a thread on ubuntu-qa about a global testing jam
 * apachelogger likes being in sync :D
<apachelogger> intelligent guy this laserjock
<ghostcube> hi guys sorry for disturbing with this but some in kubuntu told me may   u can help
<ghostcube> may u can help me with this, i need the window type or clas for the kmenu :) does anyone know this
<apachelogger> ghostcube: KDE 3?
<ghostcube> yes :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is long agoish :P
<apachelogger> I'd assume it's kpanelmenu or kpopupmenu
<apachelogger> ghostcube: just look at the source
<apachelogger> though, if kmenu got it's own class it probably isn't all that public anyway
<ghostcube> i tried it with type=unknown
<ghostcube> and dropdownmenu
<apachelogger> ghostcube: #kde-devel
<ghostcube> but no result kpopupmenu isnt working either i try top set opacity in compiz
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> but thx for the response
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> bye
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-16
 * apachelogger is wondering about the point of the khelpcenter gloassary
<apachelogger> that is more a proof-of-concept than actually helpful
<JontheEchidna> [21:10:16] <JontheEchidna> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CB1Y0ZFI
<JontheEchidna> [21:10:16] <JontheEchidna> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VABFLDOQ
<JontheEchidna> [21:10:27] <JontheEchidna> ^Debs for Jockey PyKDE4 port, please test
<JontheEchidna> Oh crap
<JontheEchidna> dbus is having a fun time there...
<JontheEchidna> that's probably what took my network down 20 mins ago
 * JontheEchidna passes out
<jtechidna> apachelogger: Uh, whoa, I didn't know they even made proprietary PS/2 mouse drivers...
<jtechidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't think any of the changes I made could cause that bug. Could you check with jocke-gtk if I sent you the deb?
<JontheEchidna> bbl
 * apachelogger is rofl because of the akademy interviews
<jussi01> apachelogger: linkki?
<apachelogger> dotti
<apachelogger> http://dot.kde.org/1218846507/
<ktala> hi, I don't know if this is the best place to ask this (or you are going to kill me after my question ;-))
<ktala> I have the ugly arrow-icon in my kubuntu (upgraded from KDE 4.0 to 4.1) and I want to change it
<ktala> I want to see the K icon
<ktala> how can I do it?
<apachelogger> ktala: systemsettings -> appearance -> icons -> oxygen
<apachelogger> in fact you should have had that issue in 4.0 as well :P
<apachelogger> unless you migrated your KDE 3 configurations just before the 4.1 upgrade
<ktala> apachelogger: thanks, I'm going to try it
<ktala> apachelogger: That silly things can make somebody mad
<ktala> apachelogger: mad = me ;-)
<ktala> it works
<ktala> thnaks a lot
<ktala> apachelogger: it looks more beautiful now
<ktala> :-D
<apachelogger> configure: error: Ogg support on Linux requires the alsa library
<apachelogger> nice
<jussi01> apachelogger: libasound-dev ;)
<apachelogger> 2-dev
<jussi01> huh?
<jussi01> there is a libasound2-dev ?
<jussi01> is that in intrepid?
<apachelogger> vorian: the ff-qt crash must be related to some compile option
<apachelogger> either that or the dbg stuff is to be blamed
<digistyl3> how do i get the true svn address of this? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/ark/
<digistyl3> i tried adding that address to that kde svn application, but no luck
<apachelogger> svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk....
<digistyl3> thanks apachelogger :)
<digistyl3> apachelogger: are things like ark developed with kdevelop?
<digistyl3> should i use that if i want to test some implementations of new features?
<apachelogger> doubtable since there is no kdevelop4 :P
<digistyl3> apachelogger: i can't develop kde4 applications with kdevelop3?
<apachelogger> I never tried
<apachelogger> but not very comfortable
<yuriy> apachelogger: there is a kdevelop4, didn't they release an alpha or beta recently too?
<apachelogger> that doesn't make it useable :P
<yuriy> have you tried? i've been meaning to because kdevelop3 is pretty old and buggy
<stefanlsd> Hi guys
<stefanlsd> Anyone know anything about libkexif1-dev?  It has a depends on kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.4.3-2)  which prevents my update to showimg which wanted libkong4-dev (which no longer exists in intrepid - so moving to the kde4 stuff - libkonq5-dev) which means kdelibs5-dev...
<stefanlsd> Or does anyone know if libkonq4-dev will be in intrepid? Or is it only libkonq5-dev?
<ScottK-laptop> It's a guess, but I'd guess it's unlikely that KDE3 stuff that's been removed will be added back without a very good reason.
<Riddell> hi stefanlsd
<stefanlsd> Hi Riddell!
<Riddell> kexif and related libraries are a bit broken
<Riddell> at least the kde 3 versions certainly are
<Riddell> I've not found time to look at them
<stefanlsd> Riddell: I am busy attemtping to merge showimg from Debian - but its dependant on libkonq4-dev - which no longer exists in intrepid. I assume this is by design?
<Riddell> yes, that's from kdebase which is now kde4 only
<stefanlsd> Riddell: mm. So i guess i need to get showimg building with libkonq5-dev (which then needs kdelibs5-dev).  Build depends had libkexif1-dev which doesnt work either yet, but may be fixed by us...
<Riddell> stefanlsd: I take it showimg is a KDE 3 app?
<stefanlsd> Riddell: I assume so. last update 2006 and is currently built against kde3.   Is it worth trying to get it to work, or just reporting upstream?
<Riddell> doesn't sound like it's going to work
<stefanlsd> Riddell: kk. thanks for the input. Will ask upstream about kde4 support
<stefanlsd> Riddell: Sid must of kept libkonq4-dev, wont this cause a bunch of incompatabilities?
<Riddell> stefanlsd: right, they're not changing to kde 4 until after their next release
<Riddell> we're essentially following experimental rather than unstable
<stefanlsd> Riddell: heh. oki  :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I have two bottom panels
<apachelogger> and I have no clue how I got them
<jussi01> apachelogger: nice work :P
<apachelogger> why in  gods name can't people use the KDE cmake macros
<apachelogger> aaaaarrrrgh
<JontheEchidna> That would cause a severe lack of workarounds
<JontheEchidna> (My theory, anyway)
<apachelogger> yeah, and I wouldn't kill one stress ball per month
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> gtk-qt-engine is building again
<JontheEchidna> yay apachelogger
<apachelogger> firefox-qt_0.1~hg20080816.2-0ubuntu1~ppa3_i386.deb (24.7 MiB)
<apachelogger> that build gotta work
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> firefox-qt-dbg_0.1~hg20080816.2-0ubuntu1~ppa3_i386.deb (295.5 MiB)
<apachelogger> there we go again :D
<apachelogger> <-- master of the way too big dbg packages
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<jpds> Hmm.
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please testdrive firefox-qt
<JontheEchidna> vrm vrm
<jpds> sudo apt-get install firefox-qt-dbg
<jpds> Need to get 295.5 MiB of archives.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that'd take about half an hour here... lol
<jpds> After this operation, 1GB of additional disk space will be used. ;-)
 * apachelogger prepares a backport
 * JontheEchidna haz no updates
<apachelogger> do you have the repo in your list at all? :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm
 * apachelogger doesn't :P
<JontheEchidna> I might have gotten debs of aplg the first time around...
<JontheEchidna> aplg.kollide.net
<apachelogger> I never put them up there
<apachelogger> probably just pasted the url
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16874287/firefox-qt_0.1~hg20080816.2-0ubuntu1~ppa3_i386.deb
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you might have
<JontheEchidna> lol @ package description
<JontheEchidna> "safe and easy web browser from Mozilla"
<JontheEchidna> more liek
<JontheEchidna> "ZOMG WILL EAT CHILDREN LOLZ"
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> too cold
 * apachelogger is freezing
<apachelogger> remind me to never go outside again
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it werx
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger goes watching tv
<apachelogger> I think JontheEchidna will blog as soon as the hardy package is built ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I could if you wanted to
<apachelogger> well, I don't feel like blogging today
<apachelogger> too tired
<JontheEchidna> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2008-08-17
<jussi01> apachelogger: that link is for hardy?
<JontheEchidna> intrepid
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<JontheEchidna> ^hardy's progress can be tracked there
<JontheEchidna> I will blog about it momentarily
<vorian> evening
<vorian> ah!
<vorian> firefox ate my babies!
<vorian> dude, that's some nice stuff
<vorian> erm
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i do not like this firefox at all
<JontheEchidna> I do not like it Sam-I-am
<JontheEchidna> I do not like it in a box
<JontheEchidna> I do not like it with a fox
<JontheEchidna> I do not like it here
<JontheEchidna> or there
<JontheEchidna> I do not like it anywhere!
<vorian> ha ha
<JontheEchidna> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Firefox_Qt_packages_hit_Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> I should post a story on the dot
<vorian> >.<
<vorian> digg is evil
<claydoh> doesn't anyone realize that Konqueror is frikking awesome???
<claydoh> unless you are in love with add-ons
<JontheEchidna> ...or speed :P
<JontheEchidna> the only reason I'm using it right now is for integratoin
<claydoh> konq is slow?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> slower than Firefox
<JontheEchidna> It can even eat your mouse cursor when it's doing DNS lookups
 * claydoh dusts off FF
<claydoh> ok maybe slightly faster here but neither are slow feeling to me
<claydoh> ok add a bookmark with 6 tabs, and there is a real difference in speed in favor of FF
<JontheEchidna> FF beats Konq in javascript speed too
<claydoh> ok maybe I am not giving things a proper workout then
<claydoh> i am babying this laptop I think
<JontheEchidna> Launchpad is also noticably faster
<JontheEchidna> though it's slow in general :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you're doing what now?
 * vorian is curious too
<vorian> will that make nixternal and American African?
 * JontheEchidna glances at the planet
<JontheEchidna> lewl
<JontheEchidna> http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2008/08/weekend-unix-and-linux-video-humor.html
<ScottK> nixternal could at least use a FOSS based service, but then he is the Vista lover.
<gnomefreak> is Intrepid gonna get rid of kde3 and use only kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell, ryanakca: kubuntu.org needs a note about alpha4
<jpds> apachelogger: Ryan's on holiday, /whois him.
 * apachelogger should go on holiday as well :P
 * apachelogger is also wondering why he ain't got no website karma
<Riddell> apachelogger: the page is there but I can't get it to appear on the front
<apachelogger> Riddell: at the bottom should be an option for that
<Riddell> yeah, Promote to front page, is ticked
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger thinks drupal is seriously weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it also published?
<apachelogger> I think there is a special option for that
<Riddell> yes
 * Riddell out
 * echidnaman in
<ryanakca> apachelogger: sorry, popping in while on holidays, what was the '^' you reffered to  some days ago?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: no clue, someone was probably talking about some website issue
 * ryanakca nods
<JontheEchidna> ooh, cool Lancelot 1.0 in september
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> checking out mozilla trunk will take forever
<JontheEchidna> meh, not as long as I thought
<JontheEchidna> building won't be done any time sone though, lol
<JontheEchidna> *soon
<EagleSn> hello
<EagleSn> plasma is crashing each time i start KDE or try to run it
<JontheEchidna> #kubuntu-kde4 is for kde4 support ;-)
<seele> oi vey.. somehow i dont think i should be so tired after biking only 10km
<EagleSn> one question, what is that of Milestone? what is its meaning?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/gtk-qt/ new gtk-qt-engine (dropping -kde4, internal cdbs and using an SVN snapshot) || http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/knetworkmanager_0.7svn830754-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff +autostart +icon to hicolor
<JontheEchidna> yay, plasmoid-quickaccess is approved for promotion in to main
<apachelogger> I'd rather have libzip :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah....
<apachelogger> Nightrose: amarok2 gotta be finished before intrepid
<apachelogger> automatic device detection is broken in 1.4 :P
<Nightrose> meh ;-)
<Nightrose> looking at the beta 1 delay we have right now....
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tell your guys if they don't hurry up, I and the Kubuntu Ninjas will come and beat 'em until they can't even drink on them self anymore
<apachelogger> that includes drinking beer!
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> oh and in addition I will throw khelpcenter code at them
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> and that seriously hurts
<Nightrose> scary
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> \sh: me@apoc { ~/src/bzr/leonov-kde }$ python ./leonov.py -f kde
<apachelogger> Import Error: No module named klineedit. Use --debug for more details.
<apachelogger> it's broken
<apachelogger> ahhhh
 * apachelogger starts crying
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
 * apachelogger rehuggles Nightrose
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what could I blog about?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dunno - you could ask for help with the new wiki
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what help is needed?
<Nightrose> checking old pages for useful content
<Nightrose> and later migrating it to the new wiki
<Nightrose> people should get in touch with Jucato
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gotta be creative
 * apachelogger grabs a beer :P
<smarter> why is kdelibs4-dev conflicting with kdelibs5-dev?
<apachelogger> smarter: because they provide files with the same name?
<smarter> annoying
 * smarter don't want to setup a chroot :/
<jpds> smarter: But it's... easy?
<jpds> but wait, you're on a eee.
<smarter> no, not anymore :]
<smarter> I'm just being lazy :P
<smarter> and a bit short on hd space
<smarter> (hi btw)
<jpds> smarter: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/makechroot
<jpds> smarter: 'soir
<smarter> thanks for the script
<seele> anyone know if the kcm modules have ui files or if they are hardcoded?
<jpds> smarter: I personal recommand removing the bind mount bits from it.
<apachelogger> seele: usually the latter
<seele> boo
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-10
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> ScottK: sorry, I couldn't ping you yesterday because of that backport request
<ScottK> No problem.  What bug was it?
<neversfelde> ScottK: something about kontrolpack, I wrote it for Harald. one moment
<neversfelde> ScottK: it was bug 409966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409966 in jaunty-backports "please backport kontrolpack 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 from karmic to jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409966
<ScottK> neversfelde: Acked.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thank you
<ScottK> No problem.
<claydoh> Is it possible to build a kde3-based package (kmymoney2) and have the documentation/help be visible in the kde help center?
 * seele is back!
<seele> (have been for about an hour.. but had to hear about the crazy bachelor party)
<maco> wb
<maco> justin's?
<seele> yeah
<seele> apparently his friend made and got into some trouble
<maco> i suspected most soon-to-be-wives wouldnt want to hear about their soon-to-be-husband's bachelor party
<seele> unfortunately he was also the driver so they had to keep tabs on him
<seele> ah, i dunno.. he had a good time except for babysitting his friend
<seele> ugh.. need dinner.. back again later
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I think the touchpad is extremely sensitive in Kubuntu, sometimes it interpretes a mouse click when I want to drag the pointer, in Ubuntu (Gnome) this does not happen. Do you think this is good for papercut?
<ScottK> Not particularly.
<EagleScreen> then any solution to control/configure this in Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Isn't there a KControl for that?
<EagleScreen> i think not
<EagleScreen> at leats i haven't find it
<EagleScreen> at least, I haven't found it
<ScottK> Nope.  Just acceleration and stuff.  Not touch sensitivity.
<EagleScreen> i am going to try with gsynaptics
<maco> er i doubt gsynaptics will work
<maco> i heard recently that shmconfig was gone
<_Sime> I'm about to go on vacation guys.. (2.5 weeks).
<ScottK> _Sime: Enjoy.
<_Sime> thanks
<_Sime> gotta go
<micmord> how can I put karmic-netbook.iso on a usb key? usb-creator hangs hal.
<Riddell> micmord: use usb creator from jaunty or wait for the karmic one to be fixed
<micmord> usb-creator on karmic is a mess
<davmor2> micmord: try imagewriter
<davmor2> micmord: it might suffer from the same issue but hopefully not
<davmor2> micmord: sorry it only covers .img files
<a|wen-dtu> micmord, there is a wiki article about it with a link to a shell-script iso-stick.sh that has worked well for me until now (though it needs a small fix to work in jaunty)
<micmord> allee-k: found it, thanks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<micmord> a|wen-dtu: sorry, bad typo
<a|wen-dtu> micmord, exactly that one
 * micmord trying UNetbootin
 * micmord trying karmic-netbook-i386.iso :-)
<Riddell> micmord: let me know if it boots up
<smarter> heya
<Riddell> hi smarter
<micmord> Riddell: it works
<Riddell> phew
<micmord> Riddell: but it's seems a regular kubuntu :-P
<smarter> with smaller fonts :p
<micmord> s/it's/it/
<smarter> if you want real different stuff, try plasma-netbook
<micmord> ok
 * micmord trying it on a asus eeepc 901
<dpm> Riddell: hi, I'm trying to use an additional bug tag for all translation bugs in Kubuntu. Is there an already defined one I could reuse? 'kubuntu-bug', 'kubuntu' or something similar?
<Riddell> dpm: I don't think we have one currently
<Riddell> agateau: do we have an irc talk to do today?
<agateau> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> agateau: no it's ages away, for some reason I thought it was today
<agateau> Riddell: oh you were thinking about UDW?
<Riddell> yes
<agateau> ok
<allee-k> Riddell: will there ever be 8.04.3 kubuntu isos?
<Trouble-> Does the weather wallpaper in KDE 4.3 work for anyone? It simply doesn't do anything other than display the default Air wallpaper for me on two different network connected machines. The Weather Forecast and LCD Weather Station widgets work fine.
<a|wen-dtu> allee-k: i'm pretty sure, no ... as kubuntu 8.04 goes EOL this october
<seele> Riddell: you know after all that, i went and invited you as a friend on opendesktop and you STILL havent accepted me!
<Riddell> seele: well, that would take effort :)
<seele> i see how it is
 * seele cries
<bmunger> wonder when akregator will get fixed
<maco> bmunger: does your kaddressbook work?
<maco> your akregator's broken, but mine works. my kaddressbook lost my entire address book last week.
<maco> (all 3 of 'em!)
<bmunger> it appears to work, i dont use it though
<bmunger> i dont understand how akregator can work for others if it is broken on two different machines running up to date karmic
<ScottK> Try creating a new user and see if it works for that user.
<Riddell> seele: we're friends!
<maco> hmm i wonder if ext4 is why my addressbook got lost...
<valgaav> @maco : depends on the kernel version ... with 2.6.30  ext4 is very stable for me, but with 2.6.28 is had issues.
<valgaav> s/is/it
<maco> valgaav: im on 2.6.31
<maco> and i know its supposed to be stable, but its the only reason i can think of for akonadi to lose my address books
<valgaav> dunno then, no such problems on 2.6.30 for me , but maybe there is some regresion in 2.6.31
<ghostcube> hmm is there any decision about the lm sensors merge with debian unstable ?
<ghostcube> i cant find the merged deb files
<Riddell> what's the question?
<Riddell> rgreening: did you see kwwii did the usb-creator icon?
<rgreening> I saw a commit to the package but haven't seen the icon yet
<rgreening> Riddell: looks cool
<rgreening> just update my branch
<rgreening> I just updated... I mean
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know iaf kubuntu-netbook is built from universe?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's not currently.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think plasma-netbook works well enough to go on the ISO yet anyway.
<djsiegel2> seele: ping
<djsiegel2> seele: can I milestone any paperkuts?
<seele> djsiegel2: anything in progress or better
<djsiegel2> I am writing some blog posts and would be happy to mention some kubuntu ones
<djsiegel2> ok!
<djsiegel2> great
<seele> i think there were a few we released fixes for
<seele> maco did a lot of work for the abort label one
<djsiegel2> is that one r4?
<maco> bug 399155 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399155 in kdebase "Non-Konqueror browser in KDE results in bouncing icons for both browsers" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399155
<maco> ok that was one of 'em
<Riddell> ryanakca__: have you seen the "Kubuntu upgrade process " thread on kubuntu-devel?  could you do what it asks?
<maco> i forget the abort bug #
<ryanakca__> Riddell: in regards to the GPG keys? That's what I'm doing ATM...
<ryanakca__> Riddell: see http://www.kubuntu.org/faq/PPA-keys
<ryanakca__> I'll update the articles with the two commands and a link to that page for people who would rather do it graphically.
<ryanakca__> Riddell: or should I add both the CLI and the graphical options to the page and just link to it from the articles?
<djsiegel2> seele: http://edge.launchpad.net/~papercutters please join
<djsiegel2> seele: once you join, you should be able to milestone papercuts
<djsiegel2> please arrange them as you see fit
<seele> djsiegel2: need approved
<maco> seele: he delegated someone to approve you
<seele> maco: i see i'm approved now, cool
<seele> is Artemis_Fowl fixing kgrubeditor for karmic?
<seele> still not sure how to set milestone
<maco> seele: clcik the down arrow to the left of where it says it affects HundredPaperCuts then there should be Status/Importance/Milestone drop downs
<seele> maco: ah hah.. thanks
<maco> i think 5 just ended last week
<maco> dj's blogging about those and the "here's what 6 will be" since they get more attention AFTER he blogs that theyve missed their milestone date
<maco> the hope being if he blogs before the milestone date, they get done on time
<davmor2> ScottK: I'll be playing with UNR and KNR tomorrow mostly anything special to keep an eye out for?
<ScottK> davmor2: wubi didn't work at all for Alpha 3.  That should be fixed and needs testing.
<ScottK> davmor2: Also OEM mode never got tested for Alpha 3, so that's worth a close look.
<maco> davmor2: knE!
<ScottK> maco: Yes.  Good point.
<davmor2> ScottK: Meh I'm loathed to spend the 3 1/2 hours installing windows and then another 6hours updating it just to try wubi :)  But hey I might try a usb install of clonezilla after to save that hassle again
<ScottK> davmor2: Someone needs to test it and my Windows install died in Alpha 3 testing.
<davmor2> maco: What, what? You've decide on a final name for it then
<ScottK> davmor2: That's been the name all along.
<maco> its always been edition, not remix
<davmor2> Ah
<davmor2> okay
<ScottK> Some people just assume that because Ubuntu can't manage to get all their stuff into the archive for a first release, Kubuntu won't either.
<maco> haha
<ScottK> Admittedly our job is much easier for coming after them.
<maco> haha a fedora user was trying to help an ubuntu user switch from ubuntu to kubuntu but didnt know about metapackages so went to #fedora and asked what the ubuntu version of "yum groupinstall" is
<slacker_nl> lol
<slacker_nl> against which component should I log logout/shutdown/reboot issues?
<maco> they said no ubuntu questions allowed and helper said #ubuntu was being unhelpful
<maco> im guessing most people in #ubuntu dont know yum well enough to know groupinstall
<ghostcube> yum yum -_-
<slacker_nl> tbh, i never played with yum..
<maco> nixternal_: why is #ubuntu-us-il empty? i was about to point the new ubu->kubu conver there
<maco> *convert
<ghostcube> anyone knows about this here and if there are already compiled packages available cause the ppa hasent them anymore https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/389031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389031 in lm-sensors-3 "Please merge lm-sensors-3_3.1.0-2 (main) from debian/unstable (dup-of: 336418)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336418 in lm-sensors-3 "please merge lm-sensors 3.1.1-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<maco> i only know groupinstall because i did system engineering last year on centos stuff
<ScottK> maco: I'd send them to #kubuntu.  They are generally helpful there.
<maco> yeah i told him that for future reference, but im helping him pm right now
<maco> kubuntu packages are almost done downloading
<maco> i thought telling him about the IRL loco might be good too though
<nixternal_> maco: it is supposed to forward them to #ubuntu-chicago
<maco> nixternal_: yeah apparently its  not -us-il, its -illinois
<nixternal_> oh
<ScottK> So apparently not all roads lead to Chicago.
<nixternal_> guess not
<nixternal_> damn that route 66
<slacker_nl> no one can tell me which kde component is responsible for the login/logout/shutdown options?
<ScottK> slacker_nl: What's the issue (it kind of depends)?
<slacker_nl> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/410466 < want to create this bug upstream as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410466 in ubuntu "[karmic] Unable to logout/reboot/shutdown from within KDE" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> slacker_nl: OK.  Gave it my best shot.
<slacker_nl> sorry?
<slacker_nl> ic
<slacker_nl> found out the component based on the kde bugtracker
<slacker_nl> as a normal user I cannot create a link against kde bug tracker or can i?
<maco> slacker_nl: sure. click "also affects project" ... i think...
<maco> then give it the link to bugs.kde.org
<slacker_nl> check
<slacker_nl> it then asks for a project
<slacker_nl> but it now has something at bug watcher, with a link and I placed a comment with a link to kde
<larsivi> is there something kde in karmic that is able to connect to wireless?
<maco> knetworkmanager
<maco> i think most of us are using /etc/network/interfaces
<ghostcube> yeah cause network manager isnt really the best :D
<maco> since the plasmoid nm thingy was fail on wpa2 in jaunty and is equally fail on wpa and wep in karmic
<larsivi> the plasmoid worked great for wpa2 for me in jaunty
<valgaav> wicd is another option , non kdeish though
<larsivi> knetworkmanager doesn't do anything useful upon clicking the ssid, but I wonder if I got the kd3 version (?)
<ScottK> larsivi: KDE3 one is broken too.
 * ScottK uses ifup/ifdown.
 * Lure is not happy with firefox 3.5 again pulling in half of gnome ;-(
<Unksi> Lure: use --no-install-recommends when installing it
<Lure> Unksi: I did, but it is not what I want to do
<Lure> Unksi: for firefox 3.0 this was fixed (I think ubufox depended on gnome)
<Lure> ScottK: remind me: is it possible to grab source package that is stuck in debian NEW queue?
 * Lure does not find it now...
<a|wen> Lure: nope
<a|wen> :(
<Lure> a|wen: :-(
<Lure> fabo: do you have http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/akonadi-googledata_1.0-1.html somewhere, so that I can test it in Ubuntu?
<Riddell> I had a request to package Dooble if anyone wants to take it on, bug 398575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398575 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Dooble Web Browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398575
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-11
<ryanakca> Riddell: any opinion on the question I asked you earlier?
<ryanakca> (I might have lost the answer between work and home)
<ScottK> Someone can tell Lure it's in pkg-kde svn perhaps.
<seele> ScottK: aren't you supposed to be on vacation?
<ScottK> Also libgcal needs sync first.  I've requested it.
<ScottK> seele: I'm back this week.  On vacation again next week.
<seele> ooooh
<seele> in that case come to the pirate bar thursday night for a beer
<seele> it's mah birftday!
<ScottK> What time?
<seele> 9ish?
<ScottK> I'm tied up from about 7 to 10 with another engagement.
<ScottK> I might be able to stop in around 10:30.
<nixternal> oi oi
<seele> yeah sure, we'll most likely still be around then :)
<seele> you can call me if you want to make sure before heading down to silver spring
<nixternal> you alcoholics!
<seele> nixternal: hey now.. it's a *pirate* bar
<nixternal> arrrrrrr
<seele> you can't pass something like that up
<nixternal> gh
<seele> i'm trying to get some people to go after aikido too
<nixternal> waiting for feeling to come back into my body after tonights ride
<seele> want to fill the pirate bar up with ninjas
<nixternal> haha, that would f'n rock
<nixternal> PICS!!!!
<ScottK> It's a scary enough pirate bar that my 6 year old won't go back.
<seele> lol
<nixternal> damn, I think I should open a pirate and ninja bar here in chicago
<seele> nixternal: they would be under cover though, no dogi or tabi socks
<seele> ScottK: really? aww
<ScottK> seele: Yep.  Suprised me.  Normally she's pretty fearless.
<seele> good thing md loco always does fudruckers then, family friendly
<seele> although, the pirate bar does have a kiddie corner with books and toys and stuff
<ScottK> Maybe we sat to far from it and it didn't make enough of an impression.
<maco> the skull with bug-out eyes scared her
<maco> remember, in the corner, next to the bar?
<maco> seele: happy birthda
<maco> y
<seele> maco: not until thursday
<seele> if youre bored, come to the pirate bar! although we're not going till later which might be a bit far for you in the middle of the week
<maco> seele: i just wont go into the office on thursday ;)
<maco> that makes it like 4 metro stops from home
<seele> hehe.. sweet
<maco> seele: is the boy invited?
<seele> maco: sure.. this isn't a linux chix thing. it's a come and dirnk bir thing
<maco> seele: i know, i just didnt know if he was invited or not
<maco> he's come to linuxchix once before i think....maybe...
<maco> ive definitely dragged boyfriends to linuxchix before, thats all i know
<seele> a few.. dunno if i've met the last one ;P
<maco> you know the current one silly
<ScottK> Thus the ;P
<maco> oh
<ScottK> Speaking of drinking, to do go drink some Scotch while I clean the kitchen.
<maco> hey and you can use it as a disinfectant!
<ScottK> Only for internal use.
 * seele wonders how clean the kitchen will be by the end fo the night
<seele> lol
<maco> i need to get the scotch out of my favourite skirt. someone knocked their glass off the table last time i wore it
<seele> i think that kind of scotch will kill scott
<maco> why?
<seele> are you talking about using spirits on your clothing and not the stain repellant?
<maco> im saying someone spilled a glass of spirits on my skirt and i need to wash it out
<seele> ooooh
<seele> wow totally misread that
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like kleopatra needs to be demoted again.
 * ScottK finally decides to collapse for the night.
<micmord> starting from karmic-alternate-alpha3, what packages need I to transform into a netbook relaese? kubuntu-netbook  kubuntu-netbook-default-settings plasma-netbook, what else?
<davmor2> micmord: is kubuntu-netbook not there that would be a meta package that installs everything you need
<micmord> davmor2: thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: may as well add the GUI stuff direct to the FAQ
<Riddell> dpm: can I get launchpad translations to stop spamming me when it imports something?
<dpm> Riddell: what do you mean by "when it imports something"? Do you mean when you upload a package and its template and translations are imported? I don't know the answer to that one, though, I think the best thing is to ask danilo, henninge or jtv in #launchpad
<dpm> Riddell: I'm checking whether bug 376686 has been fixed after the Jaunty language pack update in -proposed, but it seems it hasn't. Could you give me some pointers on debugging this? All desktop_* files in the language pack are ok now (they no longer contain Bulgarian translations), but still all items shown when opening kickoff are displayed in Bulgarian. Where (i.e. from which desktop_* file) do these translations (e.g. all categories under the "App
<dpm> lications" tab in kickoff) come from?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376686 in ubuntu-translations "Errors in KDE4 basque translation - Cyrillic characters and wrong names" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376686
<Riddell> 555555555
<Riddell> dpm: they're in /usr/share/desktop-directories/
<Riddell> which should be desktop_kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> shtylman: there's a meeting later today if you want to go for membership
<dpm> Riddell: are those translations loaded at runtime, or are they in some of those files in /usr/share/desktop-directories/? After doing an 'msgunfmt /usr/share/locale-langpack/eu/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_kdebase-runtime.mo' the translations in the binary file seem ok, I don't really know where the Bulgarian translations come from now.
<Riddell> dpm: they'll be loaded at runtime from the .mo file
<Riddell> dddddd
<Riddell> dpm: works for me
<Riddell> maybe you have something cached in .local or .config
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/menu.png
<dpm> Riddell: is your screenshot from Jaunty or Karmic? I'm talking about Jaunty, here's what it looks like for me on Jaunty -> http://imagebin.ca/view/46RyTUg.html and http://imagebin.ca/view/VuDz-XY.html
<Riddell> karmic
<dpm> Right, the problem was already solved in Karmic, I'm testing the language pack updates for Jaunty, where it is still present.
<dpm> I'm a bit confused, since the .mo file does not seem to contain the Bulgarian translations, but they are still shown. I can't see anything obvious under .config or .local, either
<micmord> davmor2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/251282/ Can I proceed?
<Lure> interesting: from work, Konversation cannot connect, while Quassel can... :-(
<shtylman> Riddell: I think I might hold off on going for membership at this time. I feel that I should do more work or contributions and don't really know what that I would have to do as a member. When is the meeting though?
<allee-k> shtylman: this evening 18.00 UTC
<davmor2> shtylman: you just keep doing what you are doing.  Membership just acknowledges the fact that you're doing something
<davmor2> micmord: pass I install from scratch others on the channel would be better to ask
<ScottK> shtylman: You are doing enough.  Let the Kubuntu Council be the judge of your application.  You should go ahead.
<ryanakca> shtylman: Go for it :)
<ryanakca> Should bug 411600 be set as "High"? It's easy to work around using the CLI, but we're selling Kubuntu, that's to say KDE4, not a KDE4 + CLI hybrid...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411600 in kpackagekit "pgp file import does not work properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411600
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<ryanakca> Hi _Groo_
<_Groo_> hi ryanakca
<ghostcube> is it possible for anyone in here to package up lm-sensors 3.1.1 with the patch.dsc from launchpad :)
<ryanakca> ghostcube: bug number?
<ghostcube> uh moment
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd make it high.
<ghostcube> ryanakca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/389031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389031 in lm-sensors-3 "Please merge lm-sensors-3_3.1.0-2 (main) from debian/unstable (dup-of: 336418)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336418 in lm-sensors-3 "please merge lm-sensors 3.1.1-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ghostcube> for the 3.1.02 there is an dsc
<ghostcube> 3.1.0-2
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks, done, bug 411600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411600 in kpackagekit "pgp file import does not work properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411600
 * ryanakca prods ubottu :)
<seele> in launchpad, does anyone know how to unsubscribe yourself from emails if an entire team is subscribed?
<ScottK> seele: You can't.
<seele> ARGH
<ScottK> Leave the team or filter them locally.
<seele> i got like 100 bug emails last night from being a papercutter
<maco> neversfelde: omg i wish bilbo had spellcheck
<maco> seele: maybe if you have full-info bug mail turned on you can filter for papercuts that are tagged kde and throw the rest out?
<seele> how..
 * seele feels her head explode
<maco> well lemme double check that tags show up in those emails ;)
<maco> oh boo i dont think they do
<seele> maco: i dont see anything useful in the headers i can use except to filter it as a bug
<seele> but the problem is, there are bugs that i *am* subscribed to that i want to see and dont see how i can filter them differently
<maco> oh the bottom will be different
<maco> You received this bug notification because you are a direct subscriber
<maco> of the bug.
<maco> versus
<maco> ou received this bug notification because you are a member of
<maco> ubuntuforums.org Staff, which is subscribed to Ubuntu Forums.
<maco> ou received this bug notification because you are a member of
<maco> ubuntuforums.org Staff, which is subscribed to Ubuntu Forums.
<maco> er...pasted twice, sorry
<neversfelde> maco: it has spellcheck, you have to activate it with the ABC button afaik
<maco> but "you are a direct subscriber" "you are a member of" and "you are subscribed to" (if subscribed to a package) and ""yyou are a bug assignee" are optional reasons it gives at the end of emails
<maco> what abc button?
<maco> OH right click in text field, then spell check
<maco> just like you can only replace by right clicking in the text field
<neversfelde> maco: mhh in the WYSIWIG Editor, there is a button leftmost, which enables the automatic spellcheck
<neversfelde> it is probably misplaced there
<maco> oh
<maco> oh! ok. i was looking in the top toolbar
<maco> and in the menus
<neversfelde> should be in the menu, I will ask upstream about it
<_Groo_> ppl, could anyone confirm this bug... please drag and drop any url from any kde app (akregator, konqueror, etc), into any other kde app.. should crash the source imediatly... could ayone confirm this?
<_Groo_> thats with kde 4.3.0 btw
<_Groo_> was there since the rcs... i thought they fixed it for final.. but aparently i was mistaken
<rgreening> _Groo_ I see drag/drop crash in arora
<rgreening> anyone having issues with knetworkmanager for KDE 4.3 and wireless? Mine does not connect anymore, though it detects all the wireless networks
<slacker_nl> don't use it
<ScottK> rgreening: Arora is a webkit issue that should have been fixed in yesterday's qt4-x11 upload.
<davmor2> ScottK: I'm looking at what seems to be a slightly weird kne
<rgreening> ScottK: k. Will test. Need to reboot for that...
<davmor2> rgreening: I got wireless here
<davmor2> ScottK: how do I install where is the K button nothing seems to have any close or apply buttons etc etc etc
<rgreening> davmor2: using knetworkmanager (kde4 version) and it auto connects? You using WEP, WPA or unencrypted?
<davmor2> rgreening: I can't actually tell you at the minute it's a bit broke but as soon as I can I will tell you.  Connection is wpa
<rgreening> davmor2: hmm... maybe I should remove all the rc files and try from scratch.
<davmor2> rgreening: this is live kne
<davmor2> I can try a kubuntu cd for you if you'd like?
<ScottK> davmor2: Welcome to plasma-netbook.  It's a bit unpolished at the moment.
<davmor2> ScottK: like nothing works?
<ScottK> davmor2: Click on the search thing in the upper left corner and you can type application names to launch stuff
<ScottK> Basically working here.
<ScottK> Typing on it right now.
<davmor2> ScottK: would that be the binoculars upper right?
<ScottK> Yes
<davmor2> ScottK: I went to configure the weather app only once I'd got to the point of adding the town I live in I could exit and everything bar the type in the name of your town box was greyed out
<ScottK> A lot of that stuff still needs a lot of work.  This is literally alpha software
<davmor2> ScottK: ah okay
<davmor2> ScottK: Why does the top bar keep disappearing?  It means that the title bar of an app you open is stuck under the title bar and you can't access the apps options :(  Is this just another alpha thing?  And will this be on the tracker tomorrow?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do they provide the source in a sane format?
<ryanakca> (Dooble that is)
<maco> there are options in the title bar?
<ScottK> davmor2: It autohides to save vertical space.  The apps are all full screen by default.  You should get an option to X out of the app if the top panel is visible (this doesn't always work yet)
<davmor2> rgreening: correction it looks like it connects but actually doesn't Meh
<ScottK> Bluetooth file sharing works on with my phone with blueman, but not kdebluetooth.
<ScottK> Grumble.
<ScottK> rgreening: How about a PyKDE front end for blueman?
<apachelogger> '*.gpg *.gpgkey| PGP keys'
<apachelogger> who made up that crap?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: for the KPackageKit bug? *shrug*
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> application/pgp-keys: *.asc *.pkr *.skr
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I can't reproduce bug 411600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411600 in software-properties "pgp file import does not work properly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411600
<apachelogger> also source wise it doesn't make sense since there needs to be any value for the filename var which should not be the case if cancel is pressed
<apachelogger> weird english today
<ryanakca> there needs to be any value for the filename var... ?
<ryanakca> as it, it must be set?
<apachelogger>     if filename:
<apachelogger>       if not self.add_key(filename):
<apachelogger> filename will be nil after cancel I suppose
<apachelogger> or whatever python calls nil
<ryanakca> None iirc.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'll mess around with it, I'm looking at the sources
<apachelogger> well, that is trunk what I am using
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ryanakca: does happen with jaunty version
<ryanakca> Does it happen in jaunty? Yes
<apachelogger>     if filename is not None:
<apachelogger> jaunty code
<apachelogger> so I suppose filename is not nil but just empty :)
<apachelogger> so trunk code's if filename: will be false if filename is either None (nil) or empty ("")
<ryanakca> apachelogger: should I be looking for a fix in Karmic or Jaunty?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: karmic
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> karmic should be fixed
<apachelogger> jaunty needs SRU
<apachelogger> _but_
<apachelogger> if SRU then SRU the enahnced pgp key endings as well ;-)
<ryanakca> OK
<apachelogger> oh jeez, that app needs love :P
<apachelogger> the gtk version is way better
 * ScottK doesn't think the Jaunty version does gpg keys at all.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: lots of FIXMEs in the kde section...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: can you reproduce bug 116445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116445 in software-properties "[kde] software-properties-kde does not check if apt lines are valid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116445
<ryanakca> ScottK: I'm experiencing the bug and have "ii  software-properties-kde                    0.71.5                                   manage the repositories that you install sof" ... which matches the version in jaunty according to packages.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> ryanakca: OK.  I thought we were talking about packagekit-kde
<ryanakca> apachelogger: It fails silently. I tried adding "dbe htp:/aoe/  ". No error messages
<apachelogger> here too
<apachelogger> so technically the bug is fixed, just not very smoothly :D
<ScottK> SInce we picked the meeting time, would someone who knows when it is please fix /topic
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Hehe ;)
<ScottK> Be careful what you ask for (in bug reports) you might get it.
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> fine
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting at 18 UTC TODAY
<ScottK> apachelogger: It would have been nice to keep the rest of it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is what topic learn was for
<apachelogger> later on a topic restore will be enough to get the topic back
<ScottK> I see
 * ryanakca likes /cs topicappend
<ryanakca> Along with topicprepend ;)
<apachelogger> ...if you like long topics
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/project-neon/neon/annotate/head:/distros/ubuntu/amarok-debian/rules
<apachelogger> already manually defines the mysql stuff
<Nightrose> meh
 * ryanakca wonders why whoever wrote it only used two spaces instead of 4.
<ScottK> Not everyone read PEP-8
<ScottK> I think it's 8
<apachelogger> ryanakca: cause he really wanted to use ruby? :P
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nod*
<apachelogger> ScottK: 8 sounds like a lot
<apachelogger> like, really a lot
<ryanakca> apachelogger: no, http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/
 * ryanakca wonders if bzr has an equivalent to 'git add -p'
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> really old code that you don't want to mess up?
<apachelogger> ok, seriously now
<apachelogger> how about VCS?
<ryanakca> what about VCS?
<apachelogger> don't mess up?
<ryanakca> Oh... *shrug*
<apachelogger> and if it's old code that happens to be old, why leave it around anyway?
 * apachelogger finds that confusing
<apachelogger> ryanakca: the gtk version doesn't appear to show an error either
<apachelogger> BUT
<maco> argh my wireless driver is using 98% cpu and Xorg is using 58% and kontact is using 24%
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I've got the error dialog box set up...
<apachelogger> check_line is implemented in both KDE and GTK
<apachelogger> and I really do not get why it is not shared
<apachelogger> _not at all_
<apachelogger> ryanakca: implement that ppa stuff while you are at it
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ppa stuff?
<apachelogger> see gtk's dialogadd.py
<apachelogger>     if line.startswith("ppa:"):
<apachelogger>       self.button_add.set_sensitive(True)
<apachelogger>       return
<apachelogger> so there must be some magic going on
<Riddell> evening
<ryanakca> Hi Riddell
<ScottK> Hey Riddell.
<Riddell> ryanakca: dooble, I've no idea, havn't looked
 * seele fluffles Riddell
 * rgreening waves
<apachelogger> ryanakca: pushed the enhanced file endings to the parent branch
 * Riddell giggles
<Riddell> meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ryanakca> Riddell: as far as I could find on their website, they only offer binaries, and then if you dig around you can find their SVN.
 * ScottK thinks he doesn't want to know what fluffle means.
<seele> you people and your dirty minds
<seele> ScottK: maco had the same question the other day
<rgreening> I have 2 back to back land line conf calls... so I may be delayed on responding.. I'll try and keep up
<maco> seele: what was my question?
<seele> maco: what is a fluffle
<seele> i dont think there was an answer
<maco> oh ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: the guy that e-mailed me was Max <petersonmaxx@googlemail.com>
<Riddell> ryanakca: want to ask him where to find a release?
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we should make it easier to grab the key
<apachelogger> that is quite the PITA
<ryanakca> apachelogger: look at sotwareproperties/ppa.py AddPPASigningKey ... I think it fetches it for us
<ryanakca> Riddell: I think I'd have better luck prodding one of upstream to see if they have / can make a tarball for us...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: so we'd implement that ppa: crap and get that in addition, sounds like a fair deal :D
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<ryanakca> Would it be possible to get jigdo links up for the KNE iso?
<Riddell> shtylman: poke
<Riddell> #ubuntu-meeting?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Ha! software-properties-kde == evil... Remember how adding an invalid sources.list line was failing silently earlier? Well, it added the line to /etc/apt/sources.list... which is *bad*
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: I filed an FFe for plasma-netbook to get official documentation of the plan to update it after FF.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: must be the python :P
<Riddell> great
<ryanakca> apachelogger, Riddell: Should there be variables pointing to things in Riddell's homedir in software-properties-kde?
<Riddell> of course, it's the most important homedir there is
 * apachelogger agrees
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger, Riddell
<_Groo_> can you guys do a quick test? please drag a url from akregator or other kde app, to another app, like firefox or arora/rekonq
<_Groo_> it should crash the origin app... aparently drag and drop is broken in kde 4.3
<apachelogger> we are in a meeting
<_Groo_> apachelogger: wasnt that suposed to be happening in ubuntu-meeting? -.O
<_Groo_> apachelogger: anyway, please test when someone has the time, to check if its just me or drag is indeed broken
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i apologize for the disruption, please carry on :D
<micmord> Where is logout button on plasma-netbook?
<ScottK> micmord: Missing in action.
<ScottK> Please file a bug.
<micmord> so i must unplugg the power cord? :-)
<Riddell> micmord: pressing the physical button should bring up the dialogue
<Riddell> also control-alt-del
<ScottK> So what is the key with the battery icon on it supposed to do?
<maco> _Groo_: someone mentioned that earlier, so its not just you
<_Groo_> maco: it was i who mentioned it early :P
<_Groo_> maco: i got d/c this morning
<maco> _Groo_: really? well someone said they could reproduce with arora
<maco> oh
<_Groo_> maco: actually its with any kde app.. general drag and drop is severely broken
<_Groo_> are you runing kde 4.3?
<maco> aye
<nhn> Hi!
<nhn> there seems to be a bug in one of the kde devel packages
<micmord> ScottK: I think that in plasma-netbook is usefull also a power managment icon on the tray, to monitor the battery power. Do you?
<ScottK> micmord: yes.
<ScottK> rgreening was discussing looking into that earlier.
<nhn> we have had several repports of "#include <KWidgetItemDelegate>" breaking build but "#include <kwidgetitemdelegate.h>" working fine
<nhn> but only on KDE 4.2.x on *ubuntu jaunty, works fine in 4.3 jaunty and on karmic
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> nhn: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.2/kdelibs/includes/
<apachelogger> doesn't exist in 4.2
<ScottK> Riddell: You can mark down the ajax bits to unprivate a bug as working in Konqueror, but not Arora is you're keeping score.
<apachelogger> is there in 4.3
<nhn> uhm... according to API.kde org, it has been there since 4.1
<apachelogger> source says otherwise
<nhn> and the kwidgetitemdelegate.h fileexists
<nhn> file exists
<nhn> so its simply the "modern" include style "KWidgetItemDelegate" that is missing
<apachelogger> yep
<nhn> works on all other distros apparently
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.3/kdelibs/includes/KWidgetItemDelegate?view=log
<nhn> hm... odd
<nhn> should that not have been backported then?
<apachelogger> at the time it was added to 4.3 there would have been no further 4.2 release, so I suppose trueg didn't consider it being worth the commit
<ScottK> apachelogger: What was the command to put /topic back?
<apachelogger> nhn: we could add it, but the include would still not work with self-compiled KDE 4.2
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are Kubuntu | Alpha-3 released | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Meeting http://doodle.com/ay88g3hw8cumiv2n
<ScottK> Ah.  That one.
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are Kubuntu | Alpha-3 released | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<nhn> apachelogger: well, I am going to commit a workaround to amarok now, so not a big deal. I was just wondering why we were getting this issue
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure you could issue it anyway, since you'd probably need permissions
<apachelogger> nhn: because other distros like to patch around :P
<nhn> heh
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<jefferai> Riddell: ping
<jefferai> nhn: oh wait, you got here first
<jefferai> :-)
<nhn> jefferai: heh
<nhn> jefferai: I'm just _that_ fast!
<asac_> 22:45 < asac_> how do i tell cmake to output the compile command used?
<asac_> 22:45 < asac_> i only see short output ... "building xxxx.o"
<asac_> 22:45 < asac_> i want the gcc command run ;)
<asac_> 22:45 < asac_> thx
<asac_> 22:45 < asac_> oops
<asac_> 22:45 < asac_> wrong channel ;)
<asac_> previously posted on #kubuntu ;)
<maco> hehe
<asac_> nobody knows how i can see the actualy g++ lines run :(
<maco> i left my cmake book at work, sorry :(
<maco> asac_: if i want the contents of my ~/.mozilla/firefox.3.5-replaced to be my default stuff, where should it go?
<ScottK> asac_: Riddell and apachelogger are your best bets.  Riddell is canoeing and apachelogger is sleeping.
<asac_> maco: it means you selected "keep using current stuff"
<asac_> maco: not sure why oyu have firefox-3.5 still though
<asac_> maco: backup firefox ... and move the replaced there ... but be sure to have no firefox processing running ;)
<asac_> maco: /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.3pre/ffox-31-beta-profile-migration-dialog
<asac_> run that (it does nothing) to re-read what you choosed
<asac_> maco: hmm. the text is wrong ;)
<asac_> still for the firefox 2 to 3 transition
<maco> *shrug* coudlve had something to do with apps trying to launch firefox for url handling after upgrade and before i restarted.
<asac_> maco: yeah so basically if you use the button on the right you will keep using the firefox 3 one ... on the left will give you the 3.5 profile
<maco> and middle?
<maco> ok, i moved the replaced to firefox
<maco> asac_: now i click import instead of keep?
<maco> apparently not
<Riddell> asac_: -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=ON
<Riddell> to cmake
<Riddell> or make VERBOSE=on  should also work I think
<asac_> Riddell: great
<asac_> yep does the trick
<asac_> nice ;)
<asac_> not so nice though that he is using 'd' as variable names
<asac_> not really professional ;) ... i cannot even find its definition
<Monika|K> yeah, that should be something like li_d for local integer d ;)
<asac_> Riddell: kdebase build complains that kde version is too low :/
<asac_> do you know which revision we have for kdebase?
<asac_> or a different branch i should switch to?
<asac_>   ERROR: the installed kdelibs version 4.3.00 is too old, at least version
<asac_> 4.3.6
<asac_> 0
<yuriy_work> just upgraded to 4.3 from PPA
<yuriy_work> devel packages are broken
<yuriy_work> and it seems to have lost my panel and taskbar settings
<yuriy_work> and I think "only show tasks from current desktop" should be default
<yuriy_work> the knetworkmanager icon for wired looks like it's disconnected
<Riddell> asac_ needs trunk is seems like
<asac_> Riddell: yes. but what kdebase revision do we have so i can actually look into what we have?
<ScottK> asac_: We have 4.3.0 in karmic
<asac_> i dont feel like building kdelibs as well :/
<asac_> ScottK: what svn revision is that? (i have the svn checkout here)
<Riddell> asac_: we have 4.3.0
<ScottK> Not sure.
<Riddell> you can get 4.3.0 from branch
<asac_> whats the tag url
<asac_> ok wait
<Riddell> svn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/4.3/kdebase
<asac_> svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase
<asac_> ah
<asac_> good
<asac_> (of course the path i need to debug goes through kdebase ... why cant things just be simple)
<asac_> i think i should probably switch to a known working knetworkmanager revision too?
<asac_> who knows if this thing actually works ;)
<asac_> ok finally building workspace/solid subtree ... lets hope this produces something i can convince the applet to use
<ghostcube> qdbus org.kde.plasma-desktop /kickoff
<ghostcube> is this opening for anyone in here ?
<Riddell> ghostcube: that successfully shows me the methods available there
<Riddell> asac_: svn864988 was working for me with NM 0.7
<ghostcube> hmmmm
<ghostcube> thx
<asac_> Riddell: with NM 0.7 or latest karmic 0.7? (which was 0.7.1+many commits)
<asac_> just to be sure
<asac_> Riddell: so i am building just workspace/solid ... and run make install on it ... is there something like PKG_CONFIG_PATH so i can tell knetworkmanager build to use that (i dont install it in /usr)
<asac_> sorry if that is an odd question ;)
<asac_> or will it prefer libs if i use the same PREFIX for both builds?
<asac_> i basically want it to also look in /home/asac/local_knetnm/lib/ and /home/asac/local_knetnm/lib/kde4/ for the stuff
<asac_> seems it copies libs in the build/ tree from system - which feels like a good sign
<asac_> now i just need to convince it to take the libs from PREFIX first instead of /usr
<shtylman> Riddell: I probly missed the meeting (just got home from work)
<shtylman> indeed...18:00 utc... I was at work :)
<Riddell> asac_: NM 0.7.1-0ubuntu1
<asac_> k
<Riddell> asac_: 23:23 < dfaure> just set PATH so that the right kde4-config is found
<asac_> Riddell: any idea how i can tell the build to use  kdebase from somewhere
<asac_> Riddell: i dont have a different kde4-config. also i dont have the full kde in that /home/asac/local_... dfir
<asac_> just solid... which i want to use
<asac_> seems like the build always copies all the libs it needs in lib/ is that correct? or am i confused?
<Riddell> asac_: which lib/ are you refering to?
<asac_> Riddell: the one in build/
<Riddell> right yes, that should be the case
<asac_> build/lib/ ... it has libsolid* stuff in there ... even on kde
<asac_> err even on knetworkmanager
<asac_> Riddell: but those are only libs produced during build?
<Riddell> mm, really?
<asac_> i am confused because i see lib*solid in there
<asac_> Riddell: i am asking you. for me it looked like those are also libs copied from somewhere on the system
<Riddell> there's libsolidcontrolfuture.so
<asac_> libsolidcontrolfuture.so
<asac_> yeah
<Riddell> that's built from network manager
<asac_> that one is in base too
<asac_> hmm
<Riddell> see solidcontrolfuture/
<asac_> ok let me check LD_LIBRARY_PATH and see if it picks up my other solid stuff
<asac_> ok so seems that solid alone doesnt build any lib ;)
<asac_> that is in libdir
<asac_> i guess i need to build the full thing
 * asac_ does that
<asac_> well ... first trying all workspace
<Riddell> asac_: I need to go to bed, you can ask dfaure and others in #kde-devel if you have questions
<asac_> k
<asac_> night
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-12
<seele> Riddell in bed at 23:30? wow.. so early
<ryanakca> Not sure if it's needed, but could someone re ack bug 410400 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410400 in ubuntu "Sync frescobaldi 0.7.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410400
<vorian> what the heck is going on with the network manager?
<jjesse> i thought i read some placei twas getting re-written?
<vorian> how does one connect with knetworkmanager?
<jjesse> no idea, i can't get my mini 9 to detect any wireless
<vorian> It seems to be working correctly, but it doesn't connect to my network
<vorian> aaarg
 * jjesse hates it
<vorian> i see why
 * ScottK suggests ifup and ifdown for now.  maco is an expert and can give advice.
<ScottK> It would be really handy if someone would make quassel apport aware.
<lex79> I fixed this launchpad bug 412136 in bzr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412136 in konq-plugins "package konq-plugins-l10n (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/konq-plugins/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package konq-plugins" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412136
<lex79> if someone wants upload...
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> lex79: Shouldn't it be Vcs-bzr?
<lex79> yes :)
 * ScottK will fix it
<lex79> ScottK: thanks :)
<ScottK> It gets rid of the evil ~ppax ending too.
<ScottK> As an added bonus
<lex79> eheheh
<ScottK> lex79: I'm asking about uploading it due to the Alpha 4 freeze.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are Kubuntu | Main archive frozen for Alpha 4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<lex79> you can upload it after freeze for me
<jussi01> Ive a grumble bug with arora, probably can be fixed by sorting the .desktop file, but yeah. when you have an aurora window open and select arora from kmenu, then a new one doesnt open, just flashes the one you have open. Ill pop it in LP soon, just actually wanted to grumble... :D
<jussi01> wow, loving the trafic here today :D
<davmor2> Riddell: what's going on with the kubuntu dvd's?
<Riddell> 555555555
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't know, do we care about DVDs yet?
<davmor2> Riddell: I don't they take to long to test but others might have a word with slangasek
<Riddell> they're oversized currently
<davmor2> Riddell: isn't everything oversized at the minute?
<Riddell> no, you must be mistaking us with that bloated ubuntu desktop variant
 * Riddell ducks
<hunger> Is there anyone working on unbreaking knetworkmanager in karmic again?
<Riddell> asac and awe are
<asac> hunger: what are your symptoms?
<hunger> asac: knetworkmanager not being able to connect to anything (neither wlan nor wired).
<asac> yes
<asac> i debugged this thing the whole night just to find myself digging deep in kde service infrastrcuture
<asac> and finding out that there are a bunch of packages not installed that are needed
<hunger> asac: The only thing I see is this in syslog:
<asac> so i basically wasted all night hunting down issues that are not the real issue
<hunger> user_connection_get_settings_cb(): user_connection_get_settings_cb: Invalid connection: 'NMSettingConnection' / 'uuid' invalid: 1
<asac> hunger: where do you see that?
<hunger> /var/log/syslog
<hunger> Whenever I try to do anything with knetworkmanager.
<asac> Riddell: you need at least to depend on workspace-data-bin and etc
<asac> err kdebase-workspace-bin
<asac> Riddell: that one broke my neck yesterday
<asac> at least i understand the complete kde stuff now i think
<ghostcube> rofl
<ghostcube> at least anything
<hunger> asac: That is installed here.
<asac> yes. because you have the full kubuntu stuff installed
<asac> but i am a gnome guy and was supposed to work on this
<hunger> I don't have kdebase-workspace and kdespace-workspace-wallpapers installed, but every other workspace deb (excluding -dbg and -dev).
<asac> and it took me quite some time to figure out that the reason that everything is broken is that solid doesnt find the NM backend at all
<asac> which happens because this workspace crap isnt installed
<asac> hunger: i dont think your problem are depends. you see the problem i was supposed to work on last night
<hunger> asac: My impression is that NM has changed interfaces again...
<asac> hunger: the dbus interfaces didnt change at all
<asac> but
<asac> i would like to add some debugging to the error you are seeing
<asac> let me check
<hunger> They always seem to do that whenever KDE starts to work with it.
<asac> hunger: well i am more NM than kde and after this nightmare tonight i know that the reason is kde trying to make a rocket science out of it
<asac> etc.
<hunger> asac: There are D-Bus changes in the move from hal to libgudev. I assume ubuntu has those.
<asac> they add an abstraction to the kdeabase system .... which naturally means they will not be able to fix things until NM changes again; )
<asac> hunger: the dbus api didnt change for anything related to wired/wireless
<hunger> asac: Well, gnome is linux (or at least unix) only, kde is not. They need that.
<asac> hunger: can you please run dbus-monitor-system 2>&1 | tee /tmp/dbus.log.txt
<asac> hunger: they dont need that i can assure you ;)
 * Riddell wonders if it would be easier to just write a no-extra-abstractions NM frontend in pykde
<asac> anyway no point arguing
<asac> thats how it is ;)
<hunger> I don't have dbus-monitor-system installed. Which deb is that in?
<asac> hunger: dbus-monitor --system
<Riddell> shtylman: timezone page in ubiquity-frontend-kde broken, anything that's changed there recently? http://paste.ubuntu.com/251852/
<hunger_> asac: dbus-monitor --system is mostly silent.
<hunger_> A couple of signals are send by NM, but nothing is going into it:-)
<hunger_> I did not get anything in syslog this time either.
<asac> hunger_: please killal knetworkmanager
<asac> hunger_: hmm.
<hunger_> I did killall nm-applet, started knetworkmanager, tried to connect to the wlan again, then did killall knetworkmanger and started nm-applet again to report back here.
<asac> i observed the same yesterday. ActivateConnection doesnt go over the wire
<asac> i switch from async to sync and then it does, but then the applet cannot answer the request for the user connection
<asac> (which i thought was the syslog message you are seeing)
<asac> hunger_: ok so maybe the message was triggered by nm-applet
<hunger_> Well, this time there was no syslog entry.
<hunger_> A while back I had syslog entries about wpasupplicant doing something...
<asac> yes. but that happens for scanning etc.
<asac> not related
<hunger_> But I think that was with the kde 4.3 beta debs.
<hunger_> asac: I think not. It was something about doing a handshake and going from there to "disconnected" again.
<asac> so the culprid is really what i found yesterday. something is fishy about the ActivateConnection dbus call ... which seems to never go oever the wire
<asac> hunger_: paste the section from syslog you refer to
<hunger_> But as I said, I think I saw that a while back with beta debs or an older NM or something.
<asac> i can probably interpret that
<asac> ah
<hunger_> Might pop up again once the applet talks to the NM again:-)
<hunger_> It was a plasmoid back then anyway, not this tray icon thingy that is in karmic now.
<sebas> asac: you want to tell that to wstephenson on #kde-devel
<asac> sebas: i know him. its just that he wasnt there the whole night
<sebas> yeah, he sleeps at night, as opposed to some others ;-)
<asac> heh. right.
 * Riddell has no idea where to start on this ubiquity timezone issue
<Riddell> davmor2: ubiquity broken for KDE, no point trying kubuntu stuff
<shtylman> Riddell: nothing that changed recently that shouldn't have been tested
<shtylman> Riddell: I will look at it after work today
<shtylman> Riddell: ahh...evand says that the timezones were changed to support translations...I will just update the kubuntu code to work with it now
<Riddell> shtylman: it looks like there's a fair diff of changes there, and our timezone code isn't really in sync with gtk so it's not just copy/paste
<shtylman> Riddell: right...but I don't think it should be too bad...just figure out how they are reporting timezones now...and handle that appropriately
<ScottK> I take it we have candidate ISOs now?
<a|wen-dtu> ScottK: read 6 lines above "ubiquity broken for KDE" :(
<ScottK> a|wen-dtu: Thanks.
<ScottK> Very early here.
<a|wen-dtu> i guess so ... past lunch here already
<asac> Riddell: QUuid is odd ... it creates a UUID with a {} sourrounding
<asac> which variant creates one without that?
<asac> http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/quuid.html#Variant-enum
<asac> {67C8770B-44F1-410A-AB9A-F9B5446F13EE}
<asac> -> thats not a valid uuid
<asac> it should be 67C8770B-44F1-410A-AB9A-F9B5446F13EE
<asac> maybe its QUuid::NCS ?
<asac> that creates the right thing?
<asac> and yes. i finally managed that NM tries to connect ;)
<shtylman> Riddell: how long ago were these changes made? had to be pretty recent.... but I havn't touched ubiquity in about a wekk
<shtylman> *week
<ScottK> Any idea how long this will take to fix?  I want to try and fix the kwin theme for plamsa-netbook if there is time (a couple of hours).
<ScottK> shtylman or Riddell:  ^^^?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes recent, see mterry's merge
<Riddell> asac: that's the qt 3 API, try http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/quuid.html
<asac> Riddell: well. what i se is that it wrapps the uuid with {  ...
<asac> thats the first bug
<asac> now i worked aroudn that on NM side ... next thing is that the passphrase is trashed
<asac> currently trying to get debug output from the wallet parts
<asac> knetworkmanager doesnt send my psk, but plain garbage even though the psk is properly in the wallet
<asac> at least the UUID didnt work for sure in latest 0.7.1 snapshot we had. so not so sure if it really worked
<asac> actually now checked. it worked in 0.7.1 final. but not in 0.7.1 latest (which is what we had afaik)
<asac> actually i think i am now at the place where you had been before. it works, but nothing with secrets works
<asac> Riddell: sure 0.7.1 worked for WPA-PSK?
<ScottK> Progress.
<Riddell> asac: it did for me, that doesn't mean it did for anyone else of course
<asac> Riddell: wpa-psk?
<Riddell> oh no
<Riddell> wep
<asac> ah ok
<asac> that might be different beast
<Riddell> yeah quite likely
<asac> i think wpa-psk is in heritently broken
<asac> currently try to figure where it trashes the stuff it gets from the wallet
<asac> but its just uninitialized garbage afaict
<asac> Riddell: if you could figure how to get QUuid to produce a valid uuid on toString that would be precious
<asac> i can ask on -devel again, but they are not that responsive ;)
<asac> let me check there ;)
<maco> O_O
<maco> reading from uninitialized memory? oy
<maco> so um i think quasselclient has some sort of resource hogging issue. specifically: it was reading 1.2MB/s from disk accordint to iotop (yes, reading, not swapping)
<maco> (swapping is a different column)
<maco> once disconnected, that stopped and oh yeah, suddenly Xorg wasnt being bombarded with requests anymore and stopped pegging my CPU.  i'm thinking those two are related.
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> wow that sound stressy for the system
<maco> when my wireless driver is using 100% cpu and X is using 60% cpu and quasselclient is doing tons of reads.... yeah
<maco> AND kontact was doing a sync using 30 of the remaining 40% cpu
<ScottK> It would be really handy if someone could make the quassel dgb or dbgsym packages produce a backtrace with actual, usable symbols in them or alternately teach Quassel about apport.
<micmord> a silly question: firefox gives me that warning on colsole: "(npviewer.bin:3962): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS64" is a npviewer or a libqtcurve bug? Or not a bug at all?
<micmord> s/classe ELF errata/wrong ELF class/
<maco> ScottK: current dbg pkgs broken or nonexistent ?
<ScottK> maco: Broken.
<ScottK> maco: Lots of #  8 quasselclient        0x081436a1 0x00000000
<sabdfl> hi folks
<sabdfl> what's the perspective of KDE folks on Clutter?
<sabdfl> there are C++ bindings, clutter-qt etc, but how well received is it?
<sabdfl> intel and nokia have said they would collaborate around clutter too, iirc
<sebas> sabdfl: clutter being purely opengl is a problem
<sabdfl> agreed
<sebas> sabdfl: QGraphicsView provides the scenegraph stuff already, and it has fallbacks for all kinds of graphics systems
<sebas> So it uses whatever acceleration is there already
<sebas> Or none at all :)
<sabdfl> all very nice but... if an ISV does not want to implement everything twice, can they use clutter and ship on KDE, acceptable?
<sabdfl> and in Kubuntu, in particular?
<sebas> The animation framework looks interesting, but then that's planned to enter QGraphicsView in the 4.6 release (planned end of this year)
<sabdfl> saying "hey, we will NIH that" is not a good answer
<sebas> I don't know how feasible clutter is exactly, but functionality wise, it's more or less a subset of what QGV does
<sebas> So I'd advice for QGV (but of course I'm biased)
<sebas> Qt is more wide-spread than clutter as well
<sebas> So it's more "available" / "already there"
<sebas> How feasible it would be to ship a clutter-based component in kubuntu, I don't know
<sebas> Would need investigation (dependencies? Integration with other components? think theming, for example, but possibly shortcuts, other user interaction stuff and networking as well
<seele> clutter-based components would be less likely to end up upstream which is also a negative for kubuntu since one of our goals is to remain as close to upstream as possible
<maco> clutter = the launcher in unr?
<Riddell> clutter-qt depends on cairo and gdk so it's brining in new stuff that wouldn't be acceptable to KDE and would have to bring notable advantage to Kubuntu
<ScottK> And would have to displace something else from the CD.
<sebas> Is Qt already on the Ubuntu CD?
<Riddell> no
<sebas> ok
<Riddell> sebas: clutter is a bit more than just QGV as I understand it, it includes stuff along the lines that Qt is doing with Qt Declarative
<sebas> yah, the declarative UI stuff ... haven't looked closely at that yet
<sabdfl> maco: clutter is the animation framework used for that, but the launcher is a separate bit of code
<maco> ok
<Riddell> shtylman: how are you getting on?
<ryanakca> Anybody have a list of websites broken in konqueror / arora?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: define "broken"
<seele> "not rendering as intended"
 * ryanakca nods
<ScottK> We've all heard about /. from Riddell and Konqueror
<ScottK> The most broken thing I've seen with Arora was the mimetype stuff and that seems ~ fixed.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Well, /. works in Dooble ;)
<maco> spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org on arora has stuff overlapping vertically where firefox does not
<ryanakca> So does GMail... which is nice. The spreadubuntu link doesn't have any overlap but the page looks rather busy
<asac_> Riddell: ok we fixed it.o we need workspace/solid update to trunk and networkmanager/trunk in a few minutes (after the fix got committed)
<asac_> Riddell: sorry. not workspace/solid to trunk ... to latest 4.3
<asac_> Riddell: i guess its too late for this alpha, but having packages somewhere so i can verify that thats really enough would be great
<jussi01> ScottK: did you see my earlier arora grumble?
<jussi01> mind, I could probably give you 10 papercuts re arora
<ryanakca> Could someone re'ack bug 410400 for frescobaldi version 0.7.13 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410400 in ubuntu "Sync frescobaldi 0.7.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410400
<maco> ryanakca: hmm? the RSS icons in the row of links in top right overlap the stuff above by a couple pixels. and the "powerd by ubuntu" badge overlaps "create materials" just above it by  a whole line of text. and also: why the heck is it in spanish when i view it in arora?
<ryanakca> maco: *shrug*
<ScottK-laptop> ryanakca: The video linked in http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/10/AR2009081003055.html works on arora (as backported), but not Konqueror in Jaunty.
<ryanakca> maco: Do you see it here? http://imagebin.ca/view/cfwz4JJf.html
<a|wen-dtu> ryanakca: testbuild done on karmic?
<ryanakca> a|wen-dtu: No, I built that on jaunty. I don't have a package ready yet...
<a|wen-dtu> ryanakca: it was re: frescobaldi
<maco> ryanakca: oh...no it looks fine on yours
<ryanakca> a|wen-dtu: I believe so. I'll rebuild just to make sure...
<Riddell> asac_: ok I can put workspace/solid 4.3 branch into a PPA
<Riddell> asac_: by networkmanager/trunk do you mean network manager or plasma/applet/networkmanager ?
<a|wen-dtu> =)
<asac_> Riddell: you can confuse me. whatever branch you gave me. its the plasma tree with the monolithic in
<asac_> but the patch is not yet committed so wait for that branch a few more minutes
<asac_> but workspace definitly needs to be updated
<Riddell> asac_: right, just checking the fix is in the KDE side not the backend
<asac_> Riddell: also the applet package _must_ depend on workspace-bin
<asac_> i wasted half of my night because of that ;)
<maco> ryanakca: this is what i see: http://i30.tinypic.com/32zpezm.jpg
 * asac_ writes a wiki page on how to do upstream development now
<asac_> Riddell: the fix for the applet is http://pastebin.com/f40bece32
<Riddell> I wonder if we have other packages that miss that dependency
<asac_> probably ;)
<maco> ryanakca: thats a couple days old, and english. i guess its just in spanish that the text overlaps too
<asac_> its not shlibs tracked ;)
<asac_> Riddell: do you use cdbs? we could make a default kde thing that always adds it
<asac_> like ${kde:Depends}
<asac_> Riddell: ok fix committed r1010448
<asac_> Riddell: the workspace update will fix WPA-PSK too ... so it will be better than before now ;)
<asac_> and probably even EAP
 * asac_ needs to get an AP with enterprise support
<asac_> Riddell: i guess you directly grab through ssh? the mirrors take a bit i was  told to absorb that commit
<Riddell> yes I am
<ryanakca> a|wen-dtu: built fine. Did you want to test the package too?
<asac_> Riddell: ok so if r1010448 is there for you, you can just bump both packages to latest branch tips
<asac_> next time i understand how to do things ;)
<rgreening> great work asac_. I was pulling my hair out over the whole NM and broken wireless :)
<a|wen-dtu> ryanakca: I trust you this time around ... looked at the .11 version
<asac_> ok brain dumped to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopingKNetworkManager
<Riddell> asac_: ooh ooh, I got it to work
<Riddell> have I ever mentioned you're a genius?
<asac> Riddell: nope ;)
<asac> but i feel happy now
<asac> hard time for me. but now i know how to do kde stuff ;)
<Riddell> thanks very much
<asac> welcome.
<asac> Riddell: i think just the applet will fix the new problem
<asac> so you might want to get that in
<asac> the wpa issue is only fixed by workspace which probably has to wait i gues
<asac> but better try. i think the upstream changed some id values again which might cause a mismatch if not both are upgraded
<asac> Riddell: but just the patch i pasted on top of current applet should work
<asac> at least it did for me with fridays workspace checkout
<ScottK-laptop> SInce we're waiting on Ubiquity anyway, it'd be nice to get it all working.
<Riddell> yeah I think I'll just upload
<asac> i am not a release manager ;)
<ScottK-laptop> asac: Thanks for working on the KDE part of the problem.  I appreciate it.
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, but Riddell is on ubuntu-release, so we can't get in trouble if he uploads it.
<asac> sure. trouble is also relative ;)
<asac> its about not blocking slangasek by throwing something in without checking
<asac> with him
<ScottK-laptop> I think he's asleep right now.
<asac> but if you say that there is something still pending, then fine i guess
<ScottK-laptop> Ubiquity currently broken in KDE.
<ScottK-laptop> shtylman is working on it.
<asac> yeah. for me network being completely broken qualifies as a release bug that alpha periods are ment to fix ;)
<maco> "is kubuntu karmic stable?" "as long as you dont need the internet"
<ScottK-laptop> and can't type ifup
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Actually I see slangasek is awake and speaking.
<maco> ScottK: if ifup ever stops working ill be very unhappy
<maco> seele: new film by the guy that wrote Princess Mononoke being screened at the Japanese Embassy tonight
<seele> maco: Ponyo?
<maco> yeah
<seele> this is the one night i have nothing to do, i'll have to pass
<seele> havent had a night at home in a while :)
<maco> ok
<EagleScreen> karmic stable?? lol
<EagleScreen> the last stable release of Kubuntu is 8.04 i think
<Riddell> asac: network-manager Recommends: network-manager-gnome | plasma-widget-network-manager, dnsmasq-base
<Riddell> asac: could you change that to plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<asac> Riddell: can we rename the package to knetworkmanager again ;)?
<Riddell> noo, not another rename!
<asac> heh
<rgreening> lol, what's in a name
<ScottK-laptop> I thought knetworkmanager was what we wanted?
<asac> yes
<asac> ScottK-laptop: its messy: upstream gave up on plasma-widget for now and added knetworkmanager code to the same tree
<asac> i am asking to use knetworkmanager package as name and not plasma ... which is so confusing ;)
<Riddell> I really don't want to rename it again when the plasma-widget will come back at some point anyway
<Riddell> and it's all the same code tree
<asac> Riddell: right. but we will have two working applets then
<asac> so we need two packages
<asac> at least thatss how I understood it ;)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Just call in knetworkmanager and have it provide plasma-widget-network-management for now
<asac> alos laste LTS folks still have knetworkmanager
<asac> so if we keep that they will not even see the back and forth ;)
<ScottK-laptop> asac: Hardy wasn't LTS for Kubuntu
<asac> hmm. yeah. but are you sure that update-manager doesnt think so?
<Riddell> they're both in one package, and it's called plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<asac> for LTS it doesnt offer upgrade to intrepid for instance ... thats what mvo told me. just when next LTS is out
<Riddell> committed network-manager fix to ubuntu.head branch
<agateau> Riddell: according to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/konversation/konversation_1.2~alpha6-0ubuntu1/changelog, you integrated my indicator patches to Konversation, but I don't see any dependency on libindicate-qt. Is this normal?
<Riddell> >apt-cache show konversation | grep indi
<Riddell> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.3.0), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.3.0), kdepimlibs5 (>= 4:4.3.0), libc6 (>= 2.4), libindicate-qt0,..
<Riddell> agateau: the dependency got picked up
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok, that'll teach me I should not trust packages.ubuntu.com :)
<agateau> Riddell: so it made it to alpha3?
<Riddell> agateau: yes it's in alpha 4 (due tomorrow)
<Riddell> maybe davmor2 can test it
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks a lot for integrating it
<Riddell> agateau: I'm going to e-mail the konversation guys about the patches, can I tell them you'll get the patches having libindicate as an option sometime soon?
<davmor2> test what sorry
<agateau> Riddell: it's in my TODO list at least
<Riddell> davmor2: message indicator display in panel with konversation talking to it
<agateau> but not very high for now :/
<davmor2> does conversation support bonjour?
<ScottK> agateau: We did discuss at the Kubuntu meeting yesterday it being optional/not by default and upstreamed as conditions for the patches to stay for more than just testing.
<agateau> ScottK: it is already optional
<agateau> ScottK: and upstreamed is on my list
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we need this xsplash thing that lool was talking about on #ubuntu-release?
<ScottK> Obviously not for Alpha 4, but for after.
<Riddell> ScottK: we probably need something.  xsplash is a GTK app so has far more dependencies than our own ksplashx
<ScottK> OK.  So we have something already?
<Riddell> so really we want ksplashx to be started as our pre-login splash
 * ScottK isn't entirely clear on what it is.
<Riddell> it's the new pre-login splash, the idea is X will start up very soon (within 3 seconds of boot) so no usplash
<Tm_T> I wonder why it's named as xsplash if it's GTK
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  As long as we have a plan.  I wanted to make sure we weren't missing out.
<Riddell> it's only a rough plan, I need to look into how it would be implemented
<Riddell> davmor2: kopete should support Bonjour I think
<ScottK> Looks like we're back in business on armel.
<davmor2> Riddell: ignore me I was slightly off my troll then :)
<ScottK> libs and libs-experimental are built.
<davmor2> Riddell: What happened to the opendesktop applet?
<davmor2> and why does ublog have the word configure over it after it has been configured?
<Riddell> davmor2: I got tid of opendesktop applet, it was impossible to make it do anything useful without manual configuration so there's no point in having it on the desktop by default
<davmor2> Riddell: Konversation isn't install by default is it?
<Riddell> agateau: I'm going to blog about the message indicator if that's ok
<Riddell> davmor2: not currently
<Riddell> agateau: shall I say that we want to get it into kdeplasma-addons?
<Riddell> agateau: oh and should I say that individual apps will need patches or do you think the knotify stuff will go somewhere?
<agateau> Riddell: "want" may sound a bit arrogant, no? we could say we think it would be nice to have it in kdeplasma-addons
<agateau> Riddell: no the knotify stuff is not going anywhere :/
<agateau> Riddell: good idea to blog on this
<Riddell> shtylman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/412589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412589 in ubiquity "timezone page broken in KDE frontend" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> mterry says he can fix
<agateau> Riddell: we should maybe also mention the "Incoming Message" applet
<Riddell> agateau: what's that?
<agateau> (mailing his author is still in my todo)
<Riddell> oh right, the current one that's in KDE
<agateau> Riddell: the applet you shown me at Dublin
<agateau> yes
<davmor2> Meh that was weird I closed down kopete's window for bonjour and it crashed out pidgin on my main jaunty box meh
<agateau> davmor2: remote crash!
 * agateau likes the fact that Riddell blogs before he can convince himself to do so :)
<tester_> Riddell: ping me please
<Riddell> hi tester_
<slacker_nl> lol
<Riddell> you need to have konversation not in focus tester_
<Riddell> ok ubiquity upload happening shortly, it'll be a long night of testing I think
<agateau> Riddell: if I release a new version of plasma-indicatordisplay, do you think you can upload it for alpha4?
<Riddell> agateau: what's new?
<agateau> - the menu contains less empty space
<agateau> - the menu does not embed itself in the panel anymore
<agateau> (previously, the menu could embed itself in the panel if the panel was large enough)
<Riddell> agateau: do you have it immediately?
<agateau> Riddell: just need to change the version in CMakeLists.txt, run make dist and upload the tarball
<agateau> but all changes are already in LP
<Riddell> agateau: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4043
<davmor2> RiddellI don't see an option named that in konversation
<Riddell> davmor2: no Message Indicator in settings -> configure konversation ?
<agateau> Riddell: looks good
<davmor2> no for notifications I have tabs/highlight/watched nicks/osd/warnings
<agateau> Riddell: nicely demonstrate the need for a smaller menu popup, though :/
<davmor2> Riddell: I have configure notifictaions
<Riddell> huh, where's it gone?
<davmor2> Riddell: this is on version 1.2~alpha6-0ubuntu1 is that correct and I'm on 64bit
<Riddell> the patches aren't being applied
<agateau> Riddell: so packages.ubuntu.com did not lie eventually :/
<Riddell> jon removed quilt from debian/rules
<ScottK> agateau: What happened with the knotify idea?
<Riddell> this is why I don't advocate doing merges in the middle of a release cycle, mistakes will always happen
<agateau> ScottK: the idea was to create indicators as one of the knotify output,
<agateau> ScottK: but it did not map well with the way indicators work:
<agateau> ScottK: an app usually has one indicator server, which contains zero or more indicators
<agateau> ScottK: there is no hierarchy like this in knotify
<agateau> ScottK: so it was not possible to do interesting thing like switching to the right channel when activating an indicator
<ScottK> Well I think doing the indicator as an application function and not a system function is going to make it harder overall.
<Riddell> agateau: got a tar yet?
<agateau> ScottK: true, but it allow for a much tighter integration
<agateau> Riddell: about to upload
<davmor2> Riddell: so it's not me then?
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's people who do merges in the middle of the cycle at fault
<davmor2> tell them to use tricycles instead then
<agateau> Riddell: http://launchpad.net/plasma-indicatordisplay/0.3/0.3.0/+download/plasma-indicatordisplay-0.3.0.tar.bz2
<Riddell> agateau: did you find out why the tests didn't build?
<agateau> Riddell: no :/
<agateau> and worse: it broke once here, than ran correctly two times just after
<agateau> Riddell: need to track this down
<Riddell> spooky
<Riddell> agateau: ok uploaded
<agateau> Riddell: great!
<ScottK> ryanakca: (it was you looking for arora/konqueror examples): unprivating a bug works in Konqueror, but not Arora
<yuriy> so, what are the chances of making irssi work with the messaging indicator? :D
<rgreening> yuriy: too drole my man... too drole :)
<hunger> asac: Sorry, that I ran away a couple of hours back... hosed my system configuration on loging out.
<asac> all okay i made my way ;)
<asac> and now i am off ... cheers!
<hunger> asac: You found the issue?
 * hunger waves to asac.
<ScottK> hunger: And fixed it.
<asac> yes. its fixed. and kubuntu also gets fixed wifi WPA-PSK too now ;)
<hunger> You guys *ROCK*!
<asac> thx ... now really off!
 * hunger is waiting for these fixes to hit the archives...
<hunger> My shiny new netbook is slowly turning into really useable.
<hunger> I still do not like the kubuntu-netbook-remix... a bit of customazation of the kubuntu-desktop is so much nicer for me to use.
<ScottK> hunger: First, it's Kubuntu Netbook Edition, not a remix.  Second, plasma-netbook is still in heavy development, so it should get more usable.  Third, it's a bit different, but I'm liking it after a couple of days.
<hunger> ScottK: The heavy development shows:-) It does indeed progresses rapidly.
<hunger> ScottK: Maybe it sucked for me due to the modifications I made which kind of got mixed with the changes that I got during an upgrade. The results were not really pleasant:-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Do we have a cheat sheet on the armel qreal problems for upstreams?
<ScottK> Sput could use it.
<Sput> armel qreal?
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> I linked you the build log on #quassel
<ScottK> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1147277/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdepimlibs_4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz <-- Any ideas?
<ryanakca> ScottK: thanks
<word> Hi umm..is there a wiki or something with some info on libindicate?
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like KDE on armel is back to being a mess.  I think we need to get some dedicated (as in his management makes it a priority, not just when he has a moment) time from NCommander to get it fixed up.
<hunger> asac: I updated plasma-widget-networkmanagement: No change, still no activity on D-Bus whatsoever.
<ScottK> hunger: Did you get the new kdebase-workspace too?
<hunger> ScottK: Not yet.
<ScottK> You need that too
<hunger> ScottK: Did not hit the archives yet:-(
<ScottK> OK, then too soon to complain
<hunger> Great!
<hunger> So I still can have hope that everything will work soon:
<hunger> -)
<ScottK> Yes, we won't dash it just quite yet.
<hunger> ScottK: I only have myself to blame for installing karmic in the first place:
<hunger> Breakage is to be expected.
<hunger> OTOH: So far my experiences with unstable ubuntu releases is mostly positive.
<apachelogger> Riddell: pretty pretty please invoke a backport for bug 409966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409966 in jaunty-backports "please backport kontrolpack 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 from karmic to jaunty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409966
 * apachelogger better hugs the Riddell twice to ensure it gets done :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: You'll have to get off him if you want him to reach the keyboard.
<maco> or if he wants to use the Little Devs room
<apachelogger> good point
 * apachelogger leaves channel and starts searching hydrogen
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ich starte eigentlich nur in Ausnhamefällen neu, allerdings scheint der Quassel Server in den letzten Tagen irgendwann offline gewesen sein, also wohl auch der gesamte Server
<neversfelde> was ist denn mit dem Setup?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: alles immer futsch, wenn der server weg war, werde jetzt mal nen init script schreiben, ansonsten werden die init dienste im chroot nicht gestartet
<neversfelde> apachelogger: jo, das sollte nen Restart schon überstehen
<apachelogger> darum init script :D
<neversfelde> :)
<dantti> ScottK: was with you that i talked about kpackagekit?
<ScottK> dantti: If there was a lot of complaining from whoever your talked to about it, probably.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: What did you end up doing about that canonical contributor agreement thingy?
<dantti> ScottK: hmm it must be you as you are in #debian-qt-kde too.. well you asked about it working with 0.5 right?
<ScottK> Riddell: Sput (quassel upstream) is interested in the indicator, but has no time to do patches.  Can you pass this on to agateau?  Maybe he can help.
<ScottK> dantti: yes.
<ScottK> Wanting the authentication stuff.
<dantti> ScottK: so the good news is that probably next week it will be working
<ScottK> IIRC maco was going to help with some C part of what needed doing.
<ScottK> dantti: Excellent.
<dantti> since packagekit-qt does not need any polkit* stugg
<dantti> *stuff
<dantti> packagekitd handles all of that now..
<apachelogger> ryanakca: nothing :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde never gave his opinion
<ScottK> Cool.
<dantti> ScottK: i just need to update packagekit-qt and kpk cause the API was broken..
<ScottK> dantti: OK.  If you need help getting stuff uploaded for Kubuntu, let me know
<dantti> ScottK: apart from that today i'm releasing the last kpk 0.4.x..
<dantti> ScottK: btw does pkexec works for you?
<ScottK> You'll need to be more specific.
<dantti> ScottK: try pkexec nano
 * ScottK has about zero mental bandwidth to spare from work 
<dantti> ScottK: it segfaults here..
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Ah
<ScottK> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252067/
<dantti> ScottK: i see.. it works better than here..
<ScottK> Riddell and NCommander: False alarm on armel.  The builds had been manually killed.
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah :-/
<nixternal> how do you block people in kopete? it is driving me up a damn wall
<nixternal> nevermind, found the stupid plugin
<emonkey> :)
<slacker_nl> you guys been busy
<slacker_nl> whole bunch of updates in karmic
<nhn> in karmic, is there a known issue with atheros AR8113 network cards?
<nhn> I just upgraded a laptop form jaunty, and now it has no networking at all
<dantti> ScottK: btw, i've just updated kpk to 0.4.2 ;) if you are a packager
<ScottK> dantti: I am, but Tonio_ has mostly been doing kpackagekit.  We're frozen until Thursday for a Alpha milestone release in any case.
<dantti> ok
<slacker_nl> nhn: i've had problems with networking as well, some network managers got started before anything else.. so my wireless didn't work and my static IP config became DHCP..
<nhn> slacker_nl: well, the network card does not even show up in ifconfig
<slacker_nl> i've chmod -x /etc/init.d/NetworkManager to remedy it
<nhn> its just _dead_
<slacker_nl> ahh
<slacker_nl> what does dmesg say?
<nhn> good question, sec
<slacker_nl> i gtg
<slacker_nl> my cats are probably eating eachother
<Quintasan> Tonio_: ping
<slacker_nl> nhn: but i would ask in #ubuntu+1 if more people have this issue, or on the forums, don't think this has something to do with kde :)
<ScottK> seele and maco: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/repository/revisions/be5b9feef292531c3b92f9f115bd5a55f436bc97
<nhn> slacker_nl: true
<nhn> sorry
<slacker_nl> np :)
<slacker_nl> ScottK: do you know if not being able to login/logout/reboot/shutdown from kde would be considered a showstopper?
<ScottK> Current logout problems on Intel are a known Intel bug.
<slacker_nl> it is related to intel?
<ScottK> For the Alpha milestone, not a showstopper.  For a final release, sure.
<slacker_nl> ScottK: hehe, i ment for final ;) k, thnx
<ScottK> There is an intel related logout hang
<slacker_nl> mkay
<slacker_nl> could be it, running intel here
<slacker_nl> thnx
<neversfelde> apachelogger: sorry, I did not make it, I am visiting my parents and I am very busy. I can have a closer look not before next week, but I can confirm that it is a weird thing.
<seele> ScottK: "usability queen" huh? lol
<seele> that's good though. agreed not the best label but better than buffers
<apachelogger> neversfeldekk
<apachelogger> hm, typing without looking isn't a good idea it seems
<apachelogger> ryanakca: weird it is he confirms
<maco> seele: if you want to keep your last name, good thing youre getting hitched soon. 50% of americans think you should be legally required to take justin's last name.http://www.feministing.com/archives/017214.html
<seele> maco: i *am* keeping my last name
<seele> it's silly to change it imo
<apachelogger> Riddell: as a matter of fact, you might as well just backport kontrolpack 2.0.3, which is what I uploaded just now... bugfixes only, so it probably makes sense quality-wise ;-)
<seele> any children can have his name i dont care
<Quintasan> guys, anyone has USB 2.0 pendrive which works with full speed?
 * apachelogger falls off chair
 * ScottK hands apachelogger a seat belt.
 * apachelogger is wondering why he only gets a seat belt but no airbag
<Quintasan> oh, response from googledata cmake module author
<apachelogger> Quintasan: response on what?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: CMake modules mentions copyright but no license
<apachelogger> poor modules :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/akonadi-resource-googledata
<ScottK> apachelogger: airbags are dangerous if you aren't going to fast.
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> now to debian @_@
<apachelogger> I like reviewied it
<apachelogger> how cool is that :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am sliding pretty fast, usually
<ScottK> Worst hurt I ever got in a car accident was from the airbag.
 * apachelogger decides to go to the hospital tomorrow
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, nasty things them are
<apachelogger> and expensive too
<Quintasan> akonadi-resource-googledata is already in debian
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is the module license == source license?
<Quintasan> I don't think so
<apachelogger> otherwise I must say sloppy that is
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f148a150e
<Quintasan> that's the 'license'
<emonkey> apachelogger: there's a potential developer in #ubuntu-ch who's looking for an entry ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan can give an intro
<apachelogger> I am quite sure he's good at that :)
<Quintasan> intro?
<MayorA> (a shy "Hi" from a Newbie)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: a development intro ... kind-of
<apachelogger> MayorA: ahoy
<Quintasan> MayorA: hiho
<MayorA> hi ...
<emonkey> ^^ this guy I meant apachelogger :)
<MayorA> I am just struggling myself through the wiki.ubuntu.com to figure out how to contribute as a developer
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^^ this is the guy emonkey meant :)
<emonkey> *g*
<MayorA> ohh ... it seems I am already known even before my first entry to this room
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> MayorA: well, you can contribute in many ways but it looks like you want to do technical job
 * emonkey "fault" ;)
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> devs know everything
<MayorA> thanks emonkey, for introducing me
<MayorA> oh .. then I am definitely no dev
<emonkey> was a honor for me ;)
<apachelogger> comes with the job
<apachelogger> kind of like a super power
<Quintasan> MayorA: I started with packaging, propably best way into ubuntu/debian development
 * Quintasan is a Ninja
<MayorA> whatever suits you best .... The first steps are really about getting involved
<MayorA> and getting to know the workflows
<MayorA> I have some experience in C, C++ and mainly Java, but also - quite some time ago - in Python
<Quintasan> MayorA: Do you have Launchpad account with CoC signed?
<MayorA> and: absolutely *no* experience in Linux packaging ;-)
<MayorA> not yet ...
<Quintasan> MayorA: don't worry, I started from scratch too :D
<MayorA> Now I have ... MayorA
<Quintasan> MayorA: So you should if you want to join kubuntu members someday
<Quintasan> MayorA: If you want to do packaging you will be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<MayorA> It seems that I will have to be approved by a Committee first ... ;-)
<Quintasan> MayorA: not if you want to do packages
<MayorA> I a least bookmarked that one before ...
<Quintasan> MayorA: New packages go to REVU -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com
<Quintasan> There they are advocated by two MOTU's before they go to repos
<Quintasan> You need a GPG and SSH key uploaded to Launchpad
<Quintasan> Also I think signing Code of Conduct is a veru good idea.
<Quintasan> MayorA: more links for you :#
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<MayorA> oh oh ... lots to do before actually starting with work
<Quintasan> MayorA: That's easy, the fun begins with packaging :3
<MayorA> I can imagine ;-)
<Quintasan> We make a extensive use of pbuilder
<Quintasan> MayorA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Quintasan> I'm afraid you will have to read it all :D
<MayorA> My wife will hate me for that ... ;-)
<Quintasan> I started going trough MOTU Getting Started
<MayorA> I will do that ...
<Quintasan> MayorA: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<Quintasan> MayorA: Enjoy :D
<MayorA> but when it will eventually get to the point of actually selecting a task ... will I have to contact somebody ...
<Quintasan> MayorA: Hmm, I do it like this, pick a bug on LP, assing yourself to it, work on it, submit to REVU and wait for comments or advocates from MOTU's
<Quintasan> MayorA: I started with packaging plasmoids, they are fairly easy and most time consuming part was determining license :)
<MayorA> fine ... sounds reasonable
<MayorA> license for what exactly ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that said, before applying for MOTU you should have at least done one debhelper only package
<apachelogger> MayorA: the source
<Quintasan> okay... what? :O
<apachelogger> MayorA: proper licensing is non-trivial unless you know how it is done, but we'll get to that once you have something up on REVU ;-)
<apachelogger> 90% of the software out there is not properly licensed
<MayorA> yes ... step after step ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: rules, as it is meant to be without CDBS :P
<Quintasan> omg, it's even possible?! :D
<MayorA> I just thought that all what's developed for (K)Ubuntu is under GPL
<Monika|K> apachelogger: what's a debhelper-only package? in contrast to what other kind of package?
<apachelogger> oh man
<apachelogger> Monika|K: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debian/rules
<apachelogger> that is dh-only
<Quintasan> MayorA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Quintasan> MayorA: You will be interested in those too :)
<apachelogger> Monika|K: take a look at any plasma-widget to see a cdbs using rules
<Monika|K> dh-only is harder? better?
<apachelogger> well, you gotta have a bit of an understanding of makefiles to do dh-only
<apachelogger> mostly cdbs is just a macro system that implements common debhelper stuff at a generic level, but since that doesn't always work (properly) you need to know on how to hook into cdbs, or implement the packaging from scratch
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you showed me that and I thought "OMFG is I want to get into MOTU before end of the year I should start now. Maybe I will finish it before december"
<apachelogger> otherwise you are pretty screwed if cdbs fails for whatever reason
<Quintasan> just looking at it gives me a headache @_@
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> grab some makefile intro and try to read that rules file, that might make it easier to understand ;-)
<Monika|K> too bad we only learnt how to build rpms in uni ... and I even forgot that
<MayorA> (humble question: are you guys using IDEs or are you still fiddling around with vi ?)
<Quintasan> MayorA: Vim ftw!
<MayorA> oh lala
<Monika|K> KDevelop
<MayorA> Monika|K: is that state of the art for Kubuntu dev ?
<Monika|K> I'd say
<MayorA> I'll give it a try ... after having been used to Eclipse
<Monika|K> You can use Eclipse with the C++ plugins
<apachelogger> vim is the state of the art :P
<MayorA> Yes ... that's what I have been doing ... just using eclipse for everything
<Quintasan> PROTIP: Vim > *
<apachelogger> well, visualstudio pwns them all anyway :P
<MayorA> never used VS since version 6.0
<Monika|K> Isn't that from that evil company ... what's its name?
<Quintasan> Micro$oft
<apachelogger> still the bets IDE
<Monika|K> ;-)
<apachelogger> best even
<MayorA> apachelogger: are you talking about VS or vim now ?? ;-)
<apachelogger> VS
<apachelogger> though vim comes close to it ;-)
<MayorA> really? ... seems I have missed that one
<Quintasan> my secret sources say Vim > VS
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> but Vim ain't IDE
<yuriy> apachelogger: as long as you don't get near the designer I might just agree. but the winforms designer is evil
<apachelogger> well, winforms are evil themselfs
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just tweak it a bit
<Quintasan> urgh, talking about windows in #kubuntu-devel
<yuriy> nah not evil, just pathetic
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: IIRC there was a blog post on planet kde about tweaking it towards that some time ago
<MayorA> Quintasan: you wrote "You need a GPG and SSH key uploaded to Launchpad" ... I am trying to figure out where I could possibly do such a thing
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~<yourusername>/+edit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: to which section rockboxutility should belong?
<apachelogger> utils maybe
<dtchen> MayorA: specifically, https://launchpad.net/~you/+editpgpkeys and https://launchpad.net/~you/+editsshkeys
<MayorA> thanks thanks .... Oh my god ...
<MayorA> I looked for a profile link or whatever
<MayorA> but never thought of clicking my nick at the top of the  page ...
<MayorA> (it's getting late)
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: There is a shitload of contributors listed, can I put Rockbox Contributors and mail to their devel list or do I have to put some names?
<apachelogger> technically all of them
<Quintasan> O_O
<apachelogger> however, if there are really a billion of them you might consider piping it through licensecheck or whatever the script is called and use it's output
<apachelogger> that is of course if everything is using the same license
<Quintasan> everything is under GPL 2
<Quintasan> GPL-2+ and UNKNOWN
<Quintasan> ah, GPL-2
<apachelogger> then you might use the piping
<Quintasan> HURRDURR
<Quintasan> no emails
<Quintasan> >_<
 * smarter once spend days tracking all the names and emails of developers for a copyright file :p
<Quintasan> -_-
<Quintasan> ./rbutilqt/zlib/zlib.h: zlib/libpng
<Quintasan> and header says "All files in this archive are subject to the GNU General Public License"
<Quintasan> then I lol
<Quintasan> 'd
<Riddell> hol guacamole, qt has built on every architecture, how did it manage that?
<davmor2> Riddell: pure unadulterated will power
<Quintasan> Let's party!
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get cookies for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides cookies down the bar to everyone
<Quintasan> kubotu: order vodka if (age>18)
 * kubotu slides vodka if (age>18) down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> :<
 * Quintasan failed
<yuriy> this bot is not legal in the US
<apachelogger> who cares about the US anyway :P
<Quintasan> WTF?
<maco> wtf what?
<Quintasan> debuild complains about missing separator in default rules file :O
<maco> Riddell: i wouldnt mind some of that guacamole, by the way..
<Quintasan> debian/rules:22: *** missing separator (TAB instead 8 spaces?). Stop.
<maco> and?
<Quintasan> and I can't start building?
<Quintasan> inserting TAB there doesn't help
<maco> i think it saying you have an extra tab where you shouldnt
<Quintasan> hmm, debuild -S -s -k$GPGKEY starts with clean and it fails because I didn't build it yet, how do I ommit clean?
<ScottK> -nc
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-13
<Riddell> yay, all 5 CDs working for me
<lex79> can someone upload this? launchpad bug 412786, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412786 in soprano-backend-sesame "New upstream release soprano-backend-sesame 2.3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412786
<shtylman> Riddell: the ubiquity stuff get straightened out I take it?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<Riddell> although the fix is suspiciously small
<shtylman> thats a bad thing?
 * shtylman is looking at the fix....why does it look like such a hack?
<ScottK> How can soprano-sesame-backend be source multiverse, binary universe?
<Riddell> shtylman: I'm just not sure how it needed lots of changes on the gtk side and  very little on kde side
<Riddell> ScottK: nope, it's non free and multiverse is where it goes
<shtylman> maybe the way I was already supporting/handling the timezones?
<ScottK> Riddell: Right, but then how can the binaries be free?
<shtylman> does it work now?
<ScottK> soprano-backend-sesame | 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 | karmic/multiverse | source
<ScottK> soprano-backend-sesame | 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 | karmic/universe | amd64, i386
<Riddell> hum, ythat's not right
<shtylman> Riddell: do we have a slideshow in this version?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's also that way in Jaunty.
<ScottK> NCommander: kdegames built on armel, so that's one fix verified.
<Riddell> ScottK: fixed
<Riddell> shtylman: no, shuld we?
<Riddell> my internet seems busted tonight, makes typiing hard
<ScottK> Riddell: What about Jaunty?
<Riddell> fixed that too
<ScottK> Cool.  Didn't know we could do that
 * ScottK makes a note
<shtylman> Riddell: no idea...was just curious if we have made our own slides yet...
<shtylman> and you said the installer fix was too small...but does it actually work now?
<shtylman> in the correct ways?
<Riddell> yes as far as I've tested
<Riddell> which is English language in UK
<shtylman> ok..thats good to know...what had to change on the gtk side that we didn't have to do?
<Riddell> shtylman: dunno I didn't study7 the code much
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> well...guess we will know if we get bug reports :)
<shtylman> so I think the reason the changes were a bit less for the kde side is because I was already doing the things they needed to add to the gtk side
<shtylman> like changing the map based on city change combo...and also had split off my own storage of regional based city lookup
<shtylman> I think I did all that long time ago when transitioning to the new timezone map for jaunty
 * Daskreech waves
<Daskreech> can KDM not logging in automatically in a licve CD be a paperkut?
<Riddell> ?  that would be a bug
<Daskreech> Riddell: I mean after logout
<Daskreech> i.e. Boot up Live CD get a live environment with nopasswd sudo and a random passwd
<Daskreech> Logout of Desktop -> GEt a Login screen with no possible way to login
<Daskreech> and now they don't have the TTYs autologged in on bootup so the only thing that you can do is reboot the computer. Would be nice if you logout of the desktop after bootup it would pause on the login screen and then login atuomaticallu
<Daskreech> s|llu|lly
<Daskreech> KDM supports it so I think it would just be making that setting on bydefault. Timed Login I think it's set as
<Riddell> it should just not offer logout I'd say
<Daskreech> :-p
<Daskreech> I think that you know that there are quite a few ways to get logged out aside from pressing the logout button
<Daskreech> and Why the arbritary restriction on not logging out ?
<Riddell> it's a live CD, why would you ever want to log out
<Daskreech> You made a new user?
<Daskreech> You installed drivers to get compositing ?
<Daskreech> Something froze and you killed X?
<Daskreech> alt+Sysreq+K
<Riddell> not the usual live CD use cases I'd have thought
<Daskreech> Someone was impressed with the smooth transistion between the splash and the desktop and you wanted to show it off again?
<Daskreech> ^^^ that one is :)
<Daskreech> oh Riddell cool you are here I wanted to ask about the other desktop types. I read that there are three new desktop types?
<Riddell> how do you mean desktop types?
<Riddell> there's the netbook
<Daskreech> one second
<Daskreech> http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-43-early-preview/
<Daskreech> They mention a cluttered Desktop and blackboard desktop types
<Riddell> hmm, I don't seem to have them
<Riddell> not sure where they're hidden I'm afraid
<Daskreech> let me look in the svn to see where they are
<Daskreech> Riddell: are we still interested in having a kubuntu-ultimate package ?
<Riddell> Daskreech: what's that?
<Daskreech> A one package that will install all the KDE stuff settings we would ship if we had a infinite size CD
<Daskreech> So the wallpapers the plasma addons the runners etc
<Riddell> hmm, well there is already kde-full
<Daskreech> oh?
 * Daskreech walks to look at it
<Riddell> we still want the meta pacakge of all plasma widgets done
<NCommander> ScottK, w00t
<Riddell> hi NCommander, are you to thank for qt compiling on all arches?
<NCommander> Riddell, thank infinity, he was the one who reinstalled the buildds to use jaunty.
<NCommander> Riddell, (I simply did some debugging on it, but he's the real hero)
<Riddell> what difference does that make?
<Daskreech> moodin is KDE3 right?
<Riddell> yes
<Daskreech> No replacement for KDE4 as yet?
<Riddell> well the new ksplash is much better
<Daskreech> moodin was a splash creator as I understand?
<Daskreech> So you can make things now for ksplash much easier?
<Riddell> probably not but the end result is better
<NCommander> Riddell, don't ask
<NCommander> Riddell, something about running a karmic chroot on a lenny base causes Bad Mojo(tm) to happen
<Riddell> we use lenny?
<NCommander> used
<Riddell> ok
<NCommander> We didn't have Ubuntu armel when the port was bootstrapped ;-)
<NCommander> So the buildds have been running lenny until very recently
<Riddell> I wonder if we should look into arm images for kubuntu netbook one day
<NCommander> Riddell, the lack of graphics acceleration ATM is going to hurt
<Riddell> would probably need someone to have hardware to test it on too I suppose, details details
 * NCommander won't run KDE on any machine that can't do accelerated graphics
<Riddell> works fine on my machine with crappy S3 video card
<NCommander> You still have 2D accelaration on that thing
<NCommander> When /dev/fb0 is all you got, you are hurting
<NCommander> (granted, the situation may be better w/ 4.3 vs. 4.2)
<Daskreech> ok plasma has me mighty confused via the source :)
<Daskreech> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.3/kdebase/workspace/plasma/containments/
<Daskreech> I'm looking for where to go from there
<nixternal> anyone here use eric for doing python work?
<Daskreech> nixternal: Want to help me with a little hunt :)
<nixternal> what's up?
<Daskreech> I'm trying to find the folderview contatinment in the svn
<Daskreech> containment
<nixternal> Daskreech: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/apps/plasma/applets/folderview/
<Daskreech> nixternal: That's an applet I want the containment
<ScottK> NCommander and Riddell: Seems to me that plasma-netbook runs a lot faster than regular plasma-desktop.  It might actually work on armel.   Certainly better than desktop.  Once plasma-netbook gets a little more complete it'd probably make sense to swap the Kubuntu Desktop armel ISO for a netbook one.  We had armel testers in Jaunty, so we can probably get them again.
<DaskreeCH> nixternal: home :)
<ScottK> ryanakca and Riddell: snapfish.com flash based bulk photo uploader works in Firefox and not in Konqueror/Arora.
<DaskreeCH> I think that we may not want the kde-full == kubuntu-full
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: Looks like ichtux-desktop needs some updating.
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: gtk-qt-engine and gtk-qt-engine-kde4 are nbs and not removed due to it.
<DaskreeCH> can we install Goolg gadgets support in Kubuntu ?
<DaskreeCH> Google
<ScottK> Need Firefox for that.
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: Serious?
<maco> a user in #ubuntu today demonstrated https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/99740 with dolphin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released]
<maco> as in, dolphin was fullscreen and no way to leave full screen except to switch from compiz to metacity
<maco> only commonality i know between dolphin and ff is: c++
<maco> that seems silly
<DaskreeCH> They were using compiz ith Dolphin ?
<DaskreeCH> with
<ScottK> DaskreeCH: That's what I've been told.
<maco> yes
<DaskreeCH> ScottK: Ugh.
<maco> gnome user who likes dolphin
<DaskreeCH> maco: Sounds like abugin Compiz
<davmor2> Whats the actual name of the ublog plasmoid please
<davmor2> should the the ublog app show what the people you're following are saying?
<Riddell> davmor2: twitter
<Riddell> it shows a feed of friends but I've never quite worked out which
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes twitter I can't even see that
<Riddell> davmor2: is knetworkmanager working for  you in the kubuntu installs?
<davmor2> Riddell: It worked on the 2 wubi installs I just did as I connected to the web and ublog and amarok to magnatunes
<davmor2> Riddell: I can try a cd install after
<Riddell> that's fine, it's taken to not doing any action for me, which is a problem other people were showing me last week before the 0.8 change
<davmor2> not wubi sorry netboot
<Riddell> install method is unlikely to make a difference
<Riddell> davmor2: have your tried OEM recently?
<davmor2> Riddell: it failed chronically yesterday I can't see it being greatly improved today.  However I am running an oem test currently on ubuntu alt
<ryanakca> Is there somewheres on the daily CDs that shows the CD's date? At times I'm not sure which CD is which...
<Riddell> oh well, thanks for trying
<davmor2> ryanakca: how are you downloading them?
<ryanakca> davmor2: rsync.
<Riddell> ryanakca: you can check the md5sum
<davmor2> ryanakca: why do you have more than one iso then?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 409966 ...possibly backport all new 2.0.3?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409966 in jaunty-backports "please backport kontrolpack 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 from karmic to jaunty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409966
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh aye.  I keep forgetting the magic new backport commands is the trouble
<apachelogger> I see :)
<ryanakca> davmor2: burned CDs?
<jussi01> hrm, is this qualifying for a paperkut? in dolphin, when I use a sftp:// address, it asks if I want to save the password (i do). if I use a smb:// address it does not ask, and I still do...
<Mamarok> gah, I am off from #kubuntu a while, that Guest80840 chap is going on my nerves
<Riddell> how's this?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Mamarok: seems that problem solved itself :)
<Mamarok> jussi01: could you have a look there? now somebody tells people to use OS X...
<jussi01> Mamarok: Im only vaguely here...
<ScottK> jussi01: If it has an easy solution, then I think it could be a paperkut.
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah, I just dont know if its an easy solution, hence Im asking here ;)
<ScottK> Tonio knows the most about the smb stuff here, I think.
<Mamarok> gah, now he is spreading lies in #kde
<Mamarok> Riddell: could yu have a look there? >I am not Nepomuk/Strigi proof enough
<Mamarok> you* even
<apachelogger> nepmuk is a lie :P
<asac> i assume that no news is good news wrt knetworkmanager + kubuntu alpha4?
<asac> Riddell: ?
<Mamarok> well, that guy pretends he can't stop it, and that is a blatant lie
<Riddell> asac: it's working for our hard working tester davmor2, I'm seeing another bug where it doesn't start the connection at all, but I also had people report that when using NM 0.7 so it's an older issue
<davmor2> asac: I is just about to do another kubuntu run so I can confirm shortly
<asac> Riddell: ok as long as basic stuff works its good and better than before
<asac> so 0.7.1 worked wrt to the fix we landed
<asac> but the last uploads we had in the archive should already have been broken simiarly
<rgreening> Riddell: is this uploaded to a PPA somewhere?
<asac> Riddell: you sure those have workspace properly upgraded too?
<asac> davmor2: what should work is probably wired + wifi open,wep and wpa-psk
<Riddell> rgreening: is what?
<asac> also would be interesting to test wpa-EAP
<asac> but i guess you dont have such an AP at hand?
<Riddell> asac: I don't no
<apachelogger> I think mine does that
<asac> ok ... unless we know that i would think its a mismatch still
<asac> apachelogger: not for now. but we should definitly try the various enterprise options
<davmor2> asac: no I have 2 wireless one of which is a fon so has wep and open and my personal one which is wpa -psk I think
<asac> which was always pretty broken for knetworkmanager ... and which i wanted to see improved this cycle finally
<apachelogger> *nod*
<rgreening> Riddell: knetwork managler :)
<Riddell> rgreening: it's in the main karmic archive
<Riddell> birthday hug for seele!
 * apachelogger birthdayhugs seele
<asac> apachelogger: i think you need to setup some radius server or something to make use of that.
<rgreening> oh... the updates you and asac are discussing has been uploaded to main?
<seele> yay hugs!
<smarter> Konversation seems to create a "$HOME" directory in my home and puts the log in .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs there
<asac> apachelogger: in case you do that it would be great to get a brain dump on a wiki somewhere
 * rgreening bear hugs seele *squish*
<smarter> does it do that for anyone else?
<smarter> happy birthday seele :)
<asac> rgreening: i am not sure. but i thought Riddell uploaded everything yesterday
<apachelogger> smarter: there is a BR about that, jonny is on it AFAIK, the issue is in kds
<smarter> okay
<asac> congrats seele!
<Riddell> asac: I did, and it's on the alpha 4 CDs
<rgreening> hmm... my wireless never worked last night...
<asac> nice
<Riddell> smarter: yes that's the default settings
<asac> rgreening: which version of   kdebase-workspace* ?
 * seele thanks everyone
<rgreening> asac: checking...
 * smarter just commited a crash fix to Konversation
<smarter> I'll let someone else handle this bug :p
<apachelogger> I suppose jonny already committed a fix
<smarter> nh
<apachelogger> a quickfix one might say
<smarter> *nah
<smarter> I'm on latest svn
<apachelogger> I mean to kds
<apachelogger> yus LogfilePath=.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<smarter> oh, yes
<ScottK> I thought the konversation thing got fixed already
<rgreening> asac 4:4.3.0b-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<apachelogger> ScottK: UNRELEASED it sez
<ScottK> Ah
<rgreening> oh man.... that 'b' rev came from a PPA and the one in main doesn't have the 'b'... Riddell/asac....
<ScottK> rgreening: Need get get the package from the archive.
<asac> rgreening: not sure if the ppa thing already has the fix
<asac> rgreening: at best downgraded to archive version for now
<Riddell> get rid of PPA versions
<asac> which got prepatched
<ScottK> asac and Riddell: no network detected here using the current archive packages.
<apachelogger> if someone sees tonio, please poke him into not exceeding 80 characters per line in debian/changelog
<rgreening> dang...
<smarter> about Arora: icefox has been working on wallet support for the last few days and should get it into master soon, I'll try to plug kwallet dbus api in that soon
<apachelogger> oh, actually
<asac> ScottK: driver?
<apachelogger> kwwii:
<ScottK> asac: bcmwl
<apachelogger> kwwii: don't exceed 80 characters per line in debian/changelog :P
<ScottK> Works fine with ifup/ifdown
<asac> ScottK: i guess you dont have nm-applet installed so you can cross check if its an applet issue at all?
<asac> feels like its a driver thing ... killall wpa_supplicant and reload the driver might help you get up to speed ;)
<ScottK> asac: I don't, but I can switch back to /network/interfaces and get it.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Doing a live cd test at the moment.  I'll report back in a bit.
<asac> ScottK: yeah. you can manually connect to stuff even if scanning is broken ;)... thats how drivers are. but i dont want to rule out a applet bug
<ScottK> sure
<asac> but if someone says bcmwl my answer defaults to "driver" ;)
<asac> especially after suspend/resume its prone to go to bad state
<ScottK> reasonable
<ScottK> What's the package name for the gnome thing?
<asac> network-manager-gnome
<ScottK> Thanks
<asac> killall knetworkmanager; nm-applet
<ScottK> asac: nm-applet connects fine
<rgreening> ZaReason will have Ubuntu/Kubuntu netbook options :)
<rgreening> whee
<ScottK> rgreening: Link?
<Riddell> rgreening: ZaReason ?
<rgreening> http://www.workswithu.com/2009/08/12/zareason-launches-ubuntu-linux-netbook/
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I may buy one of those... after Karmic is fully baked
<asac> ScottK: symptoms for knetworkmanager are that you dont see any network at all?
<ScottK> asac: Yes
<rgreening> http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16216
<asac> odd
<ScottK> This is also on Kubuntu Netbook, so I suppose if it works for other people, it's vaguely possible some plasma-netbook thing is breaking it.
<asac> hmm
<ScottK> rgreening: Do you see wireless APs with the Knm thing?
<asac> so when you dont see any ap in there, do you see the APs in nm-tool?
<rgreening> ScottK: I have to restart, since I had to install the archive packages (stupid PPA and archive were mismatched)
<ScottK> OK.  Please let me know.
<rgreening> will do shortly...
 * asac wonders if there is a certain AP that somehow causes knetworkmanager to choke
<ScottK> asac: I do see them (and connect) with the nm-applet
<asac> ok and switching back to knetworkmanager triggers the same symptoms?
 * ScottK tries
<apachelogger> lex79: when you commit to bzr, please just invoke debcommit, makes up way more useful messages :P
<apachelogger> lex79: and if you feel like it, you can use uploaders to use debcommit -R -r, which will also createa useful message + add a tag :D
<ScottK> asac: It sees it now, but I still can't connect.  I click on the network to connect and nothing happens.
<asac> thats the symptom we had before
<ScottK> I'm going to reboot to make sure it couldn't see it due to something being cached
<asac> i will verify the packages in archive after lunch
<rgreening> ScottK: those were the symptoms I was having all along
<asac> ScottK: you could do a killall NetworkManager and run NetworkManager --no-daemon
<asac> then wait till the output has stopped and start knetworkmanager
<rgreening> asac: check to see if the patches applied (missing quilt is a possibility)
<ScottK> asac: I'll remember that.  I hit reboot already.
<asac> hehe
<Riddell> ScottK: that's the bug I have
<asac> ScottK: yeah. some messages go to console ... especially those about bad config elements sent to NM
<asac> so you will only see that in --no-daemon mode
<ScottK> ok
<ScottK> fortunately rebooting is much faster now
<asac> hehe
<asac> not for me ;)
<asac> it hangs for ages probing for a non existing fd0 ;)
<ScottK> lovely
<asac> i should file a bug as this seems to not go away ;)
<ScottK> It saw it after reboot.
<ScottK> It must have been some weirdness due to me switching from /etc/networking/interfaces
<asac> Riddell: your patch is really not applied ;)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30229437/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.3.0-0ubuntu6_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> search for tu_92_networkmanager_branch.diff
<asac> its only in the changelog ;)
<ScottK> That'll do it.
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am sure. its the same symptom we (supposely) fixed
<ScottK> Yep, not in the series file
<davmor2> asac, Riddell: Bugger I need to install first I forgot about my crappy broadcom wifi in my laptop, to used the atheros in my netbook
<ScottK> Not there at all actually.
<Riddell> asac: !
<asac> hehe
<asac> so i guess thats the reason
<asac> ok off for lunch
<asac> tomorrow i will take a swap day so talk to you on weekend or monday
<davmor2> asac: I'll leave you a note on what worked
<asac> davmor2: yeah. but wait for the patch to actually land ;)
<asac> without that it doesnt make much sense
<asac> wired will work
<asac> but wifi not
<asac> (i guess)
<ScottK> I'm gonna toss it into my ppa and see
<yuriy> so what's all this work going on with knetworkmanager? because it seems entirely nonfunctional to me
<ScottK> The patch was in bzr
<ScottK> yuriy: missing patch in kdebase-workspace.  Just figured it out
<Riddell> sorry all, my afault
<Riddell> fix committed, will upload after testing
<asac> A fault ... like a class A failure ?;)
<asac> ok just kidding
 * asac out
<ScottK> Riddell: Was there more fixing needed than what was in bzr already?
<Riddell> leaves the mystery of how it worked for davmor2
<Riddell> ScottK: no just that patch added to debian/patches/series
<davmor2> Riddell: wired
<Riddell> ah
<yuriy> doesn't really work for me on wired. sure i have a connection, but the applet doesn't actually do anything
<ScottK> If you got a connection, it did do something
<yuriy> it lists all my network devices in the menu, some twice, with no useful information, clicking them doesn't do anything, and there is nothing listed in the manual configuration screen
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 358659 ... opinions about 1.?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358659 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default tab layout in Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358659
<apachelogger> ScottK: I tend to think that a maximum of content should be targeted everytime, and hiding the tabbar unless there are tabs seems like a sensible way to archive this
<yuriy> and no close buttons on tabs
<ScottK> I like close buttons on tabs
<apachelogger> +1
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that both of those requests are enough opinion that will vary that we should not deviate from upstream.
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Any answer other than "we get it from upstream this way" is just one set of prefs over another.
<ScottK> So the bug needs upstreaming and should be answered there
<ScottK> agateau: The quassel devs are interested in indicator integration.  You might give Sput a ping when you have a moment.
<davmor2> Riddell: the desktop is very clicky you get a click before any sound plays and then a click shortly after it has played
<agateau> ScottK: great!
<Riddell> davmor2: blame sound people :)
<agateau> ScottK: but this will probably have to wait a bit: I can't work on Quassel this week, and I am off next week
<agateau> but it's in my plans to add support for indicators to Quassel
<ScottK> agateau: Yes, but if upstream didn't want it, then I'd have been grumpy about us having a diff to maintain, so this is good.
<agateau> ScottK: true, we don't want you to be grumpy :)
<ScottK> Someone should talk to ZaReason and let them know we'll have a special netbook edition.
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> smarter: ping ping ping
<smarter> pong³
<smarter> (and hi)
<apachelogger> didn't you write some khtml-adblock-enhancement-patch or something?
<smarter> at some point I tried to prevent it from going wild when presented with some lines
<smarter> but it didn't work :p
<smarter> what are you looking at?
<apachelogger> bug 372379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372379 in kubuntu-default-settings "Konqueror ships ancient EasyList blocklist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372379
<apachelogger> but now I found fancy shit
<apachelogger> http://tfischernet.wordpress.com/2009/08/05/automatic-adblock-filter-list-updates-in-konqueror/
<smarter> ooh
<smarter> fancy indeed
<smarter> we probably can safely apply that(and poke upstream to apply it)
<apachelogger> hm, the fact that the khtml code is using so many indents makes me question it's speed
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> we need to ambush dfaure
<apachelogger> smarter: you lure him in here, then ScottK and moi can throw patches at him
<smarter> heh :p
<smarter> what patches?
<apachelogger> then hopefully he applies em all before short term memory loss from the thrown patches appears
<davmor2> Riddell: there's an issue here for pitti when he gets back :)
<apachelogger> the ultimate crime
<apachelogger> muhahahaa
<apachelogger> smarter: the ones for that filter crap
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just catch Riddell when he's tired and get him to apply them.
<davmor2> Riddell: Jockey on live cd see's my broadcom wifi and nvidia gfx.  But the installed system doesn't
<apachelogger> disclaimer: Riddell is mostly tired and thus mostly happily applies patches and sponsors uploads, not always though
<smarter> bbl
<Riddell> and I still can't work out how to do a backport :(
<apachelogger> ScottK: applying it is not the problem, I just don't want the konqueror dudes coming down on us like a ton of bricks
<apachelogger> Riddell: tried --help?
 * apachelogger doesn't like new stuff that is not documented
<Riddell> I think it's broken
 * ScottK thought apachelogger specialized in new stuff that is not documented
<apachelogger> Riddell: so undocumented and broken?
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should just do a manual backport?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, so it can become old and documented ... ohloh sez my sources are among the best documented ones :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you planning on respinning for the kdebase-workspace fix?
<Riddell> ScottK: no too late
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I was just suprised you uploaded it.
<Riddell> well it's there for people once they've installed (and found a way to get on the network)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> We need more netbook testers please.
<ryanakca> ScottK: I can test in virtualbox, but I don't own a netbook
<ScottK> ryanakca: Sounds good.
<ScottK> davmor2: Can you do any Kubuntu Netbook?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Just put up a list of things you want tested and I'll get to it
 * apachelogger falls off his chair because of lunchpad's incredible speed
<ScottK> ryanakca: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2875 <- Anything with None is needed.
<apachelogger> I am wondering, why would we need install tests?
<apachelogger> I mean, for the netbook in specific
<ScottK> apachelogger: Making sure all the screens fit for one.
<apachelogger> but do we need each install type for that?
<ScottK> Yes.  Different screens
<ryanakca> ScottK: first things first. Where's the Ubiquity icon to install it?
<ScottK> Maybe not all of them each milestone
<ScottK> Crap.  I thought we fixed that.
<apachelogger> I did too
<ScottK> Right, it wouldn't be there on plasma-netbook.
<apachelogger> right
<Riddell> ryanakca: known bug, click binocular icon and search for install
<apachelogger> all the fixing for nothing
<apachelogger> muahaha
<ScottK> We really need someone with Windows to try Wubi with netbook.  It didn't work at all in Alpha 3 and has allegedly been fixed.
<ryanakca> Also, another thing. How do I switch between windows? The two cascaded windows icon in the top left corner leads me to believe that it should do something, let me pick an application, but clicking on it leads nowheres.
<ScottK> ryanakca: alt-tab works
<ryanakca> I'll move to -netbook
<maco> ok. i haz kde svn access now
<Riddell> yay for maco!
<ScottK> Kewl
 * apachelogger thinks that maco could push the ad block patches :P
<Nightrose> yay maco - congrats!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did we get a course of action on bug 91724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91724 in kubuntu-default-settings "amarok no windows+c shortcut to pause anymore" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91724
 * Nightrose looks
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmm why is win+c not working?
 * Nightrose doesn't understand from the messy bugreport
 * apachelogger doesn't either
<apachelogger> might not be set upstream at all?
 * Nightrose can't find out as she's not at home and doesn't have a current amarok there either
<ScottK> PPA version of the workspace changes is installing here now.
<Nightrose> can you ask in dev?
<maco> is there a way i could set it up so that my keyboards "Pause/Break" button acts as pause in Amarok, even when Amarok's not focused?
<Nightrose> maco: yes set them in shortcuts dialog as global shortcuts
<freeflying> ScottK: I'm downloading kubuntu-netbook, will give you feedback later
<maco> Nightrose: ok. and thats in keyboard, not input actions..
<Nightrose> you can access it from within amarok
<Nightrose> it's in one of the last menus
 * Nightrose goes back to QTreeView fighting
<ScottK> freeflying: Great.  It's still a bit rough, but one can begin to get the idea.
<ScottK> Still no knetworkmanager love here.
<freeflying> ScottK: its been ported to kde4?
<maco> freeflying: yeah and then nm 0.8 broke it and then asac fixed it
<asac> ScottK: so you say workspace didnt fix it?
<ScottK> asac: No.
<ScottK> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/252572/
<ScottK> freeflying: Yes, it's KDE4, but not working so well at the moment.
<ScottK> At least not with bcmwl
<ScottK> asac: That's the spew from NetworkManager --no-daemon
<asac> ScottK: so maybe the knetworkmanager patch wasnt applied either?
 * ScottK looks
<asac> those messages are exactly the symptom i fixed ;)
<asac> e.g. uuid bustage
<ScottK> LP is slow to give me the build log.
<ScottK> asac: Build log says the patch was applied
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30273312/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.3.0-0ubuntu7%7Eppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<davmor2> ScottKI can now I'm back but it wont be for a minute or two
 * ScottK installed and then rebooted to be sure he was using the new package.
<asac> ScottK: so _with_ the workspace update you need the latest trunk for knetworkmanager as well
<ScottK> btw, for those of you having bluetooth troubles with kdebluetooth, blueman is a Gnome applet and drags a huge amount of stuff in, but actually works.
<ScottK> asac: Where's that?
<asac> svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ I suppose you ought to go ahead and upload that for the same reason you did -workspace.
<ScottK> asac: Not packaged yet?
<asac> ScottK: i dont know. i thought riddells upload would bump both to latest
<asac> but apparently not ;)
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK waits for Riddell to solve it then.
<ScottK> Back to $WORK.
<asac> i will check in a few minutes
<asac> just need to get the laptop
<Riddell> I added the uuid patch to plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<davmor2> ScottK: gnome-bluetooth is better still but probably pulls even more in
<asac> Riddell: the patch alone wasnt enough if you bumped the workspace. anyway. i will check that after taking a quick break
<ryanakca> Is the installer KDE3 or 4?
<Riddell> it's kDE 4
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, *files a bug*, it appears as KDE3 in krunner
<Riddell> ryanakca: huh?  how?
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kne-kde3.png
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger updates his ubiquity branch
<Riddell> hum, where does that come from?
<apachelogger> 50 bucks that the desktop file is in applications/kde3/
<apachelogger> ubiquity-frontend-kde: /usr/share/applications/kde/ubiquity-kdeui.desktop
<apachelogger> apparently krunner is much more inteligent than one would imagine
<apachelogger> ryanakca: did you already file a bug?
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> I got a fix ready for bzr ci, just need to know if it should fix a BR :S
<bmunger> i filed a bug  8 days ago and it hasnt been looked at yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Translator forums/means of communication" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<ryanakca> apachelogger: no, not filed yet
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger commits
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ok, I'll pass on the bug
<apachelogger> bmunger: sure it has, otherwise it wasnt invalid
<bmunger> but it hasnt been touched
<yuriy> lol @ ubottu
<bmunger> Bug #409492
<apachelogger> pfff, ubottu gets all the credit, even though only by me it became fun :S
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409492 in kdepim "Akregator cannot fetch any feeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409492
<apachelogger> good thing I am not in ubuntu-installer
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> abomination
<ScottK> bmunger: It works here
<apachelogger> eventually I should just upload post-freeze and screw up their bzr log
<apachelogger> muahaha
<ghostcube> hello peoples
<bmunger> ScottK, yes other people say it works too, but why does it not work on two different machines fully updated?
<ryanakca> Should by bugs be 'affects ubuntu/ubiquity' or 'affects ubuntu/ubiquity-frontend-kde' when testing ISOs?
<ryanakca> s/by/my/
<bmunger> ScottK, i use it all the tiem on my kubuntu 9.04 system
<lex79> apachelogger: I have to use debcommit -R -r instead bzr commit -m "bla bla bla" ?
<apachelogger> lex79: no debcommit
<apachelogger> the uploader has to issue debcommit -R -r
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is the fixing of bug 148715 a regression?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148715 in ubiquity "ubiquity-kde does not close installer's main window when it is installing the OS" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148715
<apachelogger> lex79: -R -r will use "releasing 0.2.3-0ubuntu1" as commit message and create a tag for that version,  in case you want to remember that until you are motu ;-)
<ScottK> bmunger: No idea.
<ryanakca> Surprising how long testing a single iso image can take...
<ScottK> bmunger: If I were you I'd suggest running akrogator from a konsole window and see if it spits any interesting error messages
<apachelogger> my guess would be on wrong network status information which makes akregator not even try
<asac> ScottK: did you put the workspace patch-applied package somewhere?
<lex79> apachelogger: ah ok I'll remember :)
<ScottK> asac: In my PPA.
<ScottK> ~kitterman
<lex79> ScottK: did you upload soprano-backend-sesame ?
<ScottK> lex79: I did not.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> I got stopped by the archive mess up that Riddell has since fixed.
<Riddell> ryanakca: it should get sorted out with the slideshow stuff
<lex79> yes, I read now...source in multiverse and binary in universe :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: So I can pass on the bug report?
<Riddell> ryanakca: add a comment saying it's pending the slideshow I guess
<Mamarok> seele: Happy Birthday! *hugs* and *kisses*
<seele> Mamarok: yaay! thanks!
<bmunger> ScottK, it doesn't.  i have tried that as well
<Mamarok> seele: you share a birthday with a friend of mine from ubuntu-ops, Myrtti
<apachelogger> I don't get bug 351874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351874 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Kubuntu] GTK apps launched as superuser are unthemed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351874
<apachelogger> isn't the gtkrc set via an env var?
<apachelogger> if so, shouldn't this be preserved by kdesudo?
<bmunger> it happens to me too
<Riddell> it may well clean out the environment variables
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> then IMHO kdesudo should probably preserve that one :D
<asac> ok confirmed that knetworkmanager archive + workspace from kitterman doesnt work ... but thats expected
<asac> let me build a fresh trunk without any hacks inside for nm
<asac> (my hacked tree worked with kitterman workspace)
<bmunger> ScottK, this is the messages it outputs but it doesnt seem like an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/252605/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose either kdesudo preservs that particular env var, or we patch kapplication to set it, which obsoletes the startkde stuff all together
<ScottK> JFTR, the -worspace in my PPA should be what Riddell uploaded, but with a less pretty changelog
<ScottK> bmunger: Yes.  All normal
<asac> ScottK: ok so just add the trunk diff to the knetworkmanger package from the revision currently used to latest trunk commit
<asac> i would suggest to do a new orig.tar.gz with the snapshot info inside though
<asac> but if kubuntu usually adds patches thats your way ;)
<ScottK> For an svn snapshot, that's what we'd to
<ScottK> to/do
<ScottK> For the released -workspace a patch is more usual.
<asac> ScottK: you mean add patch or use a 4.3.0+svnXXXX orig?
<asac> ok
<ScottK> Will do in a bit.  Doing $WORK right now.
<apachelogger> what do we think about bug 262924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262924 in kubuntu-default-settings "[kubuntu] shared folder" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262924
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't know if you caught it in the backscroll, but I did hit a 'works in firefox, but not arora' site last night.  It was the bulk picture uploader (flash based) at snapfish.com.
<Riddell> logging into revu is similarly broken for me
<lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-runner-amarok
<apachelogger> amok
<apachelogger> lex79: did I revu that already?
<lex79> yes
<apachelogger> what did I complain about?
 * apachelogger should add comments :D
<apachelogger> bug #349165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349165 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-runner-amarok" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349165
<lex79> well, the problem was .hg directory, it disappears in this version (0.6)
<apachelogger> anything else?
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> looks good now
<lex79> I added amarok to depends
<apachelogger> someone please find out why the send comment button of revu looks like crap in konqueror
<apachelogger> pretty pretty please
<lex79> btw, I uploaded to LP a new version of rekonq :)
<lex79> launchpad bug 413169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413169 in rekonq "New upstream release rekonq 0.1.98" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413169
 * apachelogger doesn't wanna revu updates outside of revu
<apachelogger> too much of a PITA
<apachelogger> Riddell: suggestions on how to get rid of the battery applet on PCs?
 * apachelogger finds it rather stupid having it sit in the panel and waste space until poor user removes it manually
<apachelogger> I am just wondering when kopete will support emotes from icon theme
 * apachelogger thinks he has a package somewhere which makes the emotes from oxygen go with the scheme kopete uses
<apachelogger> or maybe not anymore
<apachelogger> gotta go
<tester_> ScottK: Hello just testing quassel
<ScottK> Hello tester_
<tester_> my god the text is monsterous
<ScottK> Needs a new setting
<ScottK> Due to the just landed styling changes.
<ScottK> You can fix that in the setting menu
<davmor2> ScottK: the text around quassel is fine it's just in the main text window it's bloody huge.  The name and input text feels right for the size of display
<ScottK> Yep.  That's the exact one I noticed too
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ Is that something you'll fix?
<Sput> ScottK: I think the default stylesheet shouldn't set the point size of the font, and maybe even not specify a font at all (in which case the default app font would be used)
<ScottK> OK
<Sput> does that sound like it makes sense?
<ScottK> Yes
<Sput> we're currently setting the font to Monospace and the size to I believe 10pt
<Sput> but yeah, I think that should go.
<davmor2> Sput, ScottK: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/quassel.png I think
<Sput> fixed.
<Sput> just curious, what is your standard font size?
<Sput> just because 10pt shouldn't be *that* large on a normal setup :)
<ScottK> Sput: It even says 7 point when you open the preference window (and setting it to 7 again makes it smaller)
<tester_> hello
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, the settings dialog starts with your default font, not with the one that was set in the stylesheet (yet another reason to get rid of that setting)
<ScottK> Sput: So why is that section the only part sized differently?
<davmor2> ScottK: take a look at krandr taskbar open it up and note the tiniest rectangle in the world to display :)
<Sput> ScottK: because the default stylesheet said ChatLine { font: 10pt Monospace } :)
<Sput> I fixed it now
<ScottK> Sput: Cool.
<Sput> just removing this should make Quassel use your default system font
<ScottK> davmor2: So that one's fix committed upstream.
<ScottK> davmor2: krandrtray seems normal here
<ScottK> Riddell: I put https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/NetbookPlasma to be linked from the Alpha 4 release notes.
<davmor2> ScottK: it works fine it just had a tiny display.  Once I made it full screen and split the display 50 50 it looks okay now
<davmor2> I'm on about the lvds1 green box in the right hand portion of the window by the way which is now clearer after enlarging it
<ScottK> Oh.  I see that
<davmor2> ScottK: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/krandr.png
<davmor2> if you then open it full screen and split the bottom window 50-50 it's then usable
<ScottK> davmor2: Tried it again and got the same.  Please file a bug.
<ScottK> With the screenshot
<davmor2> ScottK: np's
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: I will look at the ichthux stuff on the weekend if that is ok
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: Great
 * txwikinger_work is busy building 250 IBM blades
<txwikinger_work> nice pieces of equipment... 96GB of RAM
<ScottK> I need to get back to $WORK, but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha4/Kubuntu still has a bunch of Alpha 3 references.  Someone perhaps could go over it.
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd probably be handy to add something in there about agateau's notification unification work.
<davmor2> ScottK: most other things seem to be okay-ish.  I've made out a bug for krandr and added the 2 screenshots before and after for comparison
<ScottK> davmor2: Great.
<ScottK> Upstream has already said they plan to use our bugs as a work list for plasma-netbook
<davmor2> ScottK: Oh well in that case I'll have a proper look over the weekend for you :)
<ScottK> davmor2: Reading some of the link in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/NetbookPlasma would probably help make sure you understand where it's headed and what needs bugs filed.
<davmor2> ScottK: on the newspaper screen what is the big black rectangle it doesn't seem to do anything
<ScottK> davmor2: rss reader
<davmor2> ScottK: I'll have a read through that then.
<ScottK> davmor2: It'd be handy to know if wubi installation at least works now.
<davmor2> doesn't on anything else we think it might be grub2 that is the cause.  It installs the windows part but when you reboot you can't get past grub without the system rebooting
<ScottK> Right, but before on KNE we couldn't even do the windows part.
<ScottK> Up to no more broken than anything else would be progress
<davmor2> I'll let you know.  I had a linux netbook and to install windows on it takes a while :( so I won't be doing it today
<a|wen> ScottK: the alpha 4 page has been cleaned up a bit
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent
<ScottK> davmor2: I think a wubi install of the netbook iso on any windows is an adequate test.  Doesn't have to be on an actual netbook
<davmor2> ScottK: that I can do in no time :)
<ScottK> Excellent
<davmor2> 10 minutes to get xp on my test box + install time get back to you in about 20 minutes give or take
<nixternal> shtylman: wow dude, ubiquity looks hot
<a|wen> uhh... updating my KNE removes kde3 libs
<Quintasan> hmm, what does akonadi microblog resource does?
<yuriy> presumably stores data for microblogging?
<a|wen> two greatly missing features in KNE; seeing which applications is open... and shutting down / logging out?!
<apachelogger> sounds about right
 * a|wen thought he was going crazy and is greatly relieved
<DaskreeCH> You had already left crazy?
<micmord> a|wen: i filed two bug reports in plasma-netbook about missing features
<a|wen> DaskreeCH: well luckily ctrl+alt+f1 worked to issue "sudo poweroff" ;)
<a|wen> micmord: great ... hopefully very high on the list already
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<ScottK> a|wen: Touching the power button brings up the logout/shutdown dialogue.  Still needs more work though
<a|wen> ScottK: ahh, i'll remember that ... looks pretty slick though; we are definitely going in the right direction
<ScottK> a|wen: If you have some coding time, upstream is very interested in contributions.
 * a|wen waves his totally non-existing C++ skills :/
<DaskreeCH> Oy! There are laws against doing that in public!
<a|wen> ScottK: another thing ... we should look into default font settings for gtk-apps like openoffice (do we know if that is possible?)
<ScottK> Dunno.  Good idea.
<a|wen> DaskreeCH: oh no, not laws; has been a bad day for that :/ ...  his governmen is kicking hunted people home to almost certain death (cause so is the law, they say), and people demonstrating against it is being run-over by the police :(
<DaskreeCH> Governemnt andlaw sometimes have very little to do with each other
<a|wen> very true
<ScottK> apachelogger: Different *rc files for plasma-netbook than plasma-desktop so it's probably a KNDS issue to provide the battery widget hint.
<a|wen> apachelogger: regarding the battery-widget on desktops ... possible to run a kconf-update (or the like) on first start of KDE using the output from laptop-detect
<apachelogger> a|wen: that sounds sensible I suppose, fancy implementing it? :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, but, now, but yes, for plasma-netbook the rc would be much more complex, also generally the shell itself should load the battery widget
<apachelogger> that is what plasma-desktop does by default
<ScottK> True
<a|wen> apachelogger: sure, i can look at it ... any fancy kconf scripts to use as inspiration?
<apachelogger> a|wen: I think we have one in python for the kwin settings removal
<apachelogger> a|wen: otherwise you could use anything in the konf_update folder as inspiration
<apachelogger> I suppose you just need to pass the file through the script and add an appropriate section if device is laptop
<a|wen> or if we have it in the default file ... remove it if it is not a laptop
<a|wen> but thx ... i'll give it a go
<DaskreeCH> Does it make sense to package http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/containments/ ?
<Riddell> revu wanted http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zanshin
<apachelogger> Riddell: ./src/kdateedit.cpp: LGPL (v2 or later)
<apachelogger> ./src/kdatepickerpopup.cpp: LGPL (v2 or later)
<apachelogger> otherwise good
<Riddell> drat and blast
<apachelogger> Mario Bensi <nef@ipsquad.net> also claims copyright on quite some files ... besides the two from above having more copyright holders than ervin
<Riddell> do we care about the new new machine readable copyright format?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not really, though I find it easier to read
<apachelogger> also by humans
<apachelogger> default copyright got a quite crappy formatting
<nellery> Riddell: I see a missing copyright for 2008-2009 Mario Bensi <nef@ipsquad.net>
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zanshin updated
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 published
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are Kubuntu | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-4 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<apachelogger> Riddell: complete copy of the lgpl missing + it should be License: GPL-2 | GPL-3 + underneath you need a licnese text
<apachelogger> see http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat#StandaloneLicenseSection
<apachelogger> license text can be
<apachelogger> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat#StandaloneLicenseSection
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger>  On Debian systems the full text of the GNU General Public License can be found
<apachelogger>  in the `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL' file.
<Riddell> apachelogger: "NOTE: THIS PAGE IS NOT CURRENT"
<Riddell> NOTE: THIS PAGE IS NOT CURRENT uses "or" not "|"
<nellery> Riddell: zanshin-0.1+svn1006410/src/actionduedatedelegate.*:   Copyright 2008 Thomas Thrainer <tom_t@gmx.at>
<nellery> missing too
<Riddell> nellery: you don't need to list every copyright holder
<nellery> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-14
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I am drunk :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: add LGPL and you get an ACK
<Riddell> I did
<Riddell> the .orig should be updated
<Riddell> Messages.sh too now
<Riddell> not yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, rainct changed the revu <buttons> to <input>, since the latter actually gets rendered as buttons by konqueror
<Riddell> now
<apachelogger> shoudl be arriving soonish
<Riddell> the debdiff only diffs the debian directories it seems
<Riddell> apachelogger: on plasma-widget-facebook could you see if it works at all, the packaging is less important than it installing and being able to run
<apachelogger> Riddell: in previous versions of revu it included a whole diff, which makes a lot more sense for most reviews IMHO
<apachelogger> Riddell: acked
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't have a facebook account so I could only test installing + init
<Riddell> apachelogger: but plasma can load it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, the packaging is wrongish
<apachelogger> for some reason the package the is rather empty
<apachelogger> oh, it is not
<apachelogger> Riddell: the desktop file is wrong name + wrong directory
<Riddell> apachelogger: /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/facebook/metadata.desktop ?
<apachelogger> aye, should be in share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-facebook.desktop (I think, i.e. please sanity proof)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, checkout revu
<apachelogger> finally the buttons are actually themed
 * apachelogger finds that quite awesome
<Riddell> well it works for me where it is
<apachelogger> yeah, but the the buttons looked like crap :)
<Riddell> looks like a button to me
<apachelogger> yeah, didn't before
<apachelogger> more like someone puked or something
<slacker_nl> is there a way to find out which repo was used for a particular package?
<Riddell> I'm
<Riddell> slacker_nl: apt-cache policy <package>
<slacker_nl> Riddell: i want to know which packages i have installed are from $repo
<Riddell> I'm not convinced by your moving of the facebook .desktop file, where does the code go?
<slacker_nl> Riddell: was hoping some kind of dpkg -l --show_repo command ;)
<Riddell> hmm, to complex this, time for bed
 * apachelogger gives Riddell a good nice kiss and pulls the blanket up to Riddell's ears
<a|wen> g'night all around (head hits pillow...)
<shtylman> ryanakca: yay for ubiquity bugs :)
<shtylman> any feed back on the fullscreen installer? do we like it being fullscreen yea/no?
<ryanakca> shtylman: I like it, as long as the minimize icon remains
<shtylman> k...that it shall
<kub1> "kdebase" is not installed on my recently installed KU 904 with todays apt-update.  Shouldn't it be??? - I got no reply in #KUbuntu, anyone here know the answer?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I could even live without a minimize icon ;-) ... that said, if the user goes straight to the installer (i.e. not via the live session) will the minimize icon not be displayed?
<kub1> Anyone know when KU904 will get the functionality like in adept, the gui apt mgr in KU 804? ie, something better than KPackageKit?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I would assume so, but I'm not the one writting it ;)
<apachelogger> shtylman: ^
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I though you tested it :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I did today. Took all morning ;)
<shtylman> apachelogger: yes...if in install only mode..you cannot minimize
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I love the installer then
<apachelogger> seriously
<shtylman> if this is not the case a bug should be filed :)
<shtylman> thanks
<apachelogger> I totally went crazy
<apachelogger> so did my best friend
<shtylman> hahaha
<apachelogger> way too awesome :)
 * apachelogger buries shtylman in cookies for that
<shtylman> thats the reaction I was hoping for :)
<apachelogger> well, with that kind of improvement what else could you expect
<apachelogger> also, I wonder how ubuntu can top that :P
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> I don't know if they will try to ... not everyone would like the installer to be like that..I am sure some people prefer the app looking one
<apachelogger> well, trust me on that, $bestfriend is a  hardcore usecase user, so if he likes it, you can be sure it fits at least 90% of the target audience
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> got a few more improvements to add to it...then it will be where I envisioned it when I started this frontend skinning
<ScottK> Just got back from seele's birthday party.
<ScottK> Did anyone test an updated knetworkmanager snapshot with the new -workspace?
<maco> i got home first and i used public transit!
<ScottK> You live way closer than I do.
<maco> oh
<maco> are you a columbia person?
<ScottK> Ellicott City (past Columbia)
<maco> yikes
<Riddell> asac: did you work out what was still needed for a working knm?
<asac> Riddell: nothing new needed. just what i told initially ... you need to bump knetworkmanager to trunk if you bump workspace to latest from branch ;)
<asac> it worked perfectly here when using the trunk with the workspace version that has the patch applied
<asac> confirmed it yesterday
 * asac is on swap day though
<Riddell> stop looking at your computer then!
<Lure> Riddell: any plans to merge latest pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.4.11) into karmic? google-akonadi package from debian would like it
 * Lure is still confused by quassel connect and konversation doesn't when at work
<Lure> s/by/why
<Riddell> Lure: I've no plans but it shouldn't be hard
<Lure> Riddell: is there any concer as to newer packages, as it has bigger changes - may cause build-from-source problems for some packages
<Lure> Riddell: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/pkg-kde-tools/pkg-kde-tools_0.4.11/changelog
<Riddell> hmm, debhelper 7 complexity
<Lure> Riddell: I may look into merging it and trying it out in my ppa with akonadi, then you can decide what to do
 * Lure does not know, as I am not following packaging changes lately
<Riddell> Lure: the kubuntu changes should all be factored out into kubuntu.mk now so it should just be a case of including that into kde.mk and debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> but I could be wrong
<Riddell> asac: well it's working today although it wasn't yesterday for me, so I'll package that up
<Lure> Riddell: it does look like, yes
<asac> Riddell: you need scottk workspace and latest knetworkmanager
<asac> i just tried to put the trunk bump patch intot he package and added it to series
<asac> but seems that the package doesnt apply any patches ;)
<asac> so take care ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<asac> you will know what to do ;)
<asac> just package latest trunk and all will be fine if you also have latest 4.3.0 workspace
<Riddell> asac: go and do holiday things!
<asac> ack
<asac> till next week then
<Nightrose> hmmm I wonder if it is better to install firefox or chromium on the eeepc wrt space
<Nightrose> i need one of them for google gears but am short on disk space
<Nightrose> anyone know which of them would need more disk space?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: chromium doesn't support gears yet I think
<Nightrose> bah not?
<Nightrose> i thought it was build in..
<apachelogger> really don't thik so
<Nightrose> hmm ok - that'd make the decision easy
 * Nightrose will check at home
<Nightrose> thx
<ScottK2> Riddell and NCommander: KDE/Qt Main retries on armel are done and we're into Universe now.  Amarok and kdeplasma-addons have real build failures that need investigating by someone that knows what they are doing.
<Riddell> rocking stuff ScottK
<Riddell> apachelogger: plasma-widget-facebook needs that .desktop file in both places to work, sneaky
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: true
<apachelogger> it's the very same in .kde ... if you just move the plasmoid to .kde/share/plasma it won't get in the list
<apachelogger> so plasmapkg -i will install the source _and_ add a desktop file for ksycoca to be found
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> I wonder what this does http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/akonadi-resource-googledata
<apachelogger> Riddell: akonadi resource for google calendar and contacts
<apachelogger> i.e. syncs desktop with those
<Riddell> that sounds very useful
<ScottK> Riddell: It's in Debian already.
<ScottK> We just need to sync/merge some depends first
<Riddell> ScottK: packages.d.o doesn't see it
<ScottK> Riddell: It's still in New.  Sorry.  The packaging is in qt-kde team svn.
<ScottK> Riddell: I've got a copy of the md5sum identical tarball locally for it.
<Riddell> ok so we can archive Tonio_'s one from revu
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> We need the newer kde-pkg-tools Lure was mentioning earlier and libgcal synced and then I should be able to just upload it.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<Tonio_> hi
 * Tonio_ is finally in canada
<ScottK> Hello Tonio_.  Welcome to North America
<Tonio_> ScottK: :)
<cbr> aha! now i know why totem wont play videos @ firefox anymore
<Tonio_> I'm there for 6 weeks, nothing to do in the evening
<cbr> ubuntu dropped the xine backend
<cbr> and gstreamer is an epic fail (tm)
<Tonio_> I'm finally done with all the administrative stuff...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you try plasma-netbook yet?
<Tonio_> ScottK: not yet, I was planning to test this WE, since I have basically nothing to do here :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: needs testing and default settings I guess
<Tonio_> ScottK: does it come by default with kubuntu-netbook right now ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Needs some help with hacking on it too
<ScottK> Yes
<Tonio_> ScottK: kk
<ScottK> As of Tuesday
<Tonio_> ScottK: well, I was really out of the game since now cause I had priorities, but that's over now
<ScottK> Upstream is very open to contributions.
<Tonio_> ScottK: you can count on me for this we
<Tonio_> ScottK: especially since I'm on the same time zone than you now (or almost)
<ScottK> Where in Canada are you?
<ScottK> The main then is to help upstream get plasma-netbook as finished as we can.
<Tonio_> ScottK: nearby montreal, sherbrooke
<ScottK> Tonio_: So you are in -0400 now, right?
<Lure> ScottK, Tonio_: you were interested for akonadi-googledata, right?
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep
<Lure> I have debian package with updated libgcal and pkg-kde-tools (merge) in my ppa
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but it doesn't work as well as I expected
<Tonio_> Lure: right now I'm a lot more interested in the akonadi-syncml plugin
<Lure> Tonio_: calendar works for me, not sure about recurring events yet
<Tonio_> Lure: but it would be nice to have both
<Tonio_> Lure: there are gsoc projects so should be over in septembedr
<Tonio_> hopefully
<ScottK> Lure: It seems like something we should have.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Same TZ as me then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki ;)
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have packages on my ppa for those akonadi plugins
<Tonio_> those may not be svn up to date anyway
<ScottK> The google data one I have the md5sum identical tarball from Debian and their packaging so once the depends are updated, I can just upload it.
<Lure> ScottK: in my ppa it is exact package from fabo
<ScottK> KO
<ScottK> OK even
<Lure> ScottK: if you can review pkg-kde-merge in my ppa it would be great
<Lure> or Riddell ^^^
<ScottK> Lure: I really need to focus on $WORK today.
<ScottK> (and am not currently succeeding)
<Lure> ScottK: no problem, for Riddell this actually means work ;-)
<Lure> ScottK: I know the feeling ;-)
<Riddell> ScottK: /quit may help  :)
<Riddell> _Sime: aren't you ment to be on holiday?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's the status of   http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-applet-flickr ?
<_Sime> Riddell: wifi baby!
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's already in repos
<_Sime> the beach is just 20-30 meters away.
<Lure> Riddell: here is link: https://edge.launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/ppa
<Lure> Riddell: whenevr you have time ;-)
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy, archived on revu
<Lure> _Sime: stop teasing us! ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: will do
<Quintasan> Riddell: You can nuke packages?
<Lure> Riddell: are you archive-admin still? Then you can also take care for bug 411679 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411679 in libgcal "please sync libgcal 0.9.2-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411679
 * Quintasan got some packages to nuke
<apachelogger> didn't I like kill the KHC search?
<apachelogger> a drage it is
<_Sime> cya, have to go snokeling... B-)
<Riddell> Quintasan: I can archive on revu yes
<Quintasan> nah, I want them to disappear from there
<Quintasan> anyone is working on aurorae?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Quintasan> Then I will try to package it
<Riddell> Quintasan: we already have kwin-style-aurorae
<Riddell> in the arhicve
<Riddell> I don't know if it's the latest version
<Quintasan> I wanted to ask that :O
 * mgraesslin uploaded a new tarball to kde-look today so it probably isn't
<Quintasan> well, I'm up for updating it if I find diff.gz
<Riddell> Quintasan: apt-get source or get it from launchpad
 * Quintasan is still on jaunty
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-googlecalendar needing review (still to poke upstream into including COPYING file)
 * apachelogger needs a bug status dont-care-geek-crap
<apachelogger> Riddell: code does neither contain copyright nor license statements either
<Quintasan> hurr durr, why do I always forget about dget -x?
<Riddell> apachelogger: as I just said :)
<apachelogger> 3) according to kde-look 1.1.1 is out, I suppose upgrading makes sense
<apachelogger> 4) copyright header seciton should be Upstream-Name: Upstream-Maintainer: ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for libgcal sync
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose kde.mk could use some fancy feature to auto-create a symlink form metadata.desktop to the services directory
<apachelogger> Riddell: speedcrunch does not localize
<Riddell> apachelogger: it should, it has enough .qm files in /usr/share/speedcrunch/locale
<apachelogger> sorry, that statement was incomplete
<apachelogger> bug 366285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366285 in speedcrunch "Kubuntu - setting "Country or region" is ignored by applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366285
<apachelogger> it does not localize when KDE country settings are changed
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubiquity/kde-desktop-file/+merge/10155
<Quintasan> Yay for broken kernel in jaunty and nonworking fglxrx in karmic :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we do something about that at all?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears that the decimal symbol is set via the qm file
<apachelogger> so unless the lang is switched, there is little chance to get the decimal symbol changed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> Riddell: the window name of systemsettings is not translated
<apachelogger> I suppose that is caused by desktop file stuff
<dpm> apachelogger: I've started tagging Kubuntu translation bugs as (imaginatively enough) 'kubuntu' in the ubuntu-translations project in order to keep track of them (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu) what you are mentioning would be a good candidate to be reported
<dpm> there
<apachelogger> dpm: I'd rather fix it right away ;-)
<dpm> oh yeah, that's always the preferred approach :-)
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> Connecting now via knetworkmanager
<ScottK> asac: ^^^
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^^
<ScottK> This is with wpa-psk
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please add kubuntunetbook to the kubuntu group on identi.ca?
<ScottK> Is that how that works?
<apachelogger> ScottK: is kubuntunetbook a group or what?
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  It's just me 'denting about netbook stuff
<maco> ScottK: then you add yourself to it
<maco> groups are join, not invite
<maco> segphault's talking about making a plasma frontend to gwibber
<maco> since he's writing a daemon + tack-on gui version now for gnome
<maco> and um the µblog plasmoid is useless...doesnt post...only shows your own updates...
<Riddell> maco: that would be cool
<smarter> then it should be fixed
<maco> he said he looked at the current plasmoid's code and its fubar :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, the problem is that some (almost all?) desktop files define -capation "%c" as exec argument, easiest solution would probably be to strip that in the cdbs magic
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> this will not work for say gnome apps that define -capation
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've never understood the need for that
<apachelogger> it is not
<apachelogger> maybe it is faster or something
<Riddell> no it's not, an app knows its own name regardless
<Riddell> maybe it's used before the app has started though
<Riddell> apachelogger: where did nuno mention that Kubuntu wasn't part of the branding idea?
<smarter> for the taskbar entry while the cursor is bouncing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: in a quey we had
<maco> branding idea?
<ScottK> Riddell: Still crashy however (knm).  Two crashes awaiting retrace right now.
<Riddell> neversfelde: new plasma-widget-plasmaboard out
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think I've ever had it crash on me
<ScottK> Riddell: OK, we'll see what the backtraces say.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure where that -capation stuff gets filled in from though ... my best guess is somewhere within kservicegroup, which creates a kdesktopfile object and then creates a kconfigroup using its desktopGroup() function, from that it apparently gathers the capation
<apachelogger> m_strCaption = config.readEntry( "Name" );
<maco> Riddell: plasma-widget-plasmaboard?
<apachelogger> Riddell: but for me anything underneath kdesktopfile just becomes more and more cryptic
<Riddell> neversfelde: on screen keyboard
<smarter> reminds me I have to look at it
<smarter> and adds to it some features from Kvkbd
<apachelogger> well, it appears to implement kconfig and puts all the information into a kconfiggroup obviously
<apachelogger> but I have no idea where to hook into kconfig in order to create a fallback if resolution from desktop file content fails
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe you have more luck :)
 * apachelogger needs to take a shower
<asac> ScottK: nice. finally all the bits are up ;)
 * asac off again for swap day ;)
<ScottK> asac: Yes.  Enjoy your day off.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did join the kubuntu group, but kubuntunetbook doesn't show up as a member?
<ScottK> Posts don't show up either.
<ScottK> Can someone check if wep works with today's knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> ScottK: working for me
<ScottK> Kewl.  You really should upgrade to wpa
<Riddell> I usually don't use any encryption, but my neighbours started using gnutella so had to change that
<apachelogger> ScottK: I dont think that is how groups work
<apachelogger> you'd need to have !kubuntu in the posts
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Got it.
<ScottK> Quintasan or lex79: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kde4+bluetooth+files+open?content=108869 might be worth packaging.  I can confirm blueman works way better than kdebluetooth right now.
<neversfelde> Riddell: I am not at home till end of next week, but I will have a look at it after I return.
<lex79> ScottK: I have not bluetooth in my desktop, so I can't test the package if I do, maybe Quintasan has a notebook
<ScottK> lex79: I can test it.
<lex79> ok
<maco> hey wait i heard we can use osx dashboard widgets on kde
<maco> how?
<Sput> Riddell: in Germany, recently the police have raided and searched a home and took all network equipment with them because the guy supposedly ran an open WLAN
<Sput> at least that's what they gave him as a reason why they wouldn't need a judge to grant permission to search his home
<Sput> "Imminent Danger because of an open WLAN"
<maco> wtf
<jussi01> mmm, IM hungry
<Riddell> http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10013420o-2000498448b,00.htm  "
<Riddell> "Kubuntu Netbook Release Coming"
<Riddell> shtylman: bzr diff -r 3364..3365  on ubiquity, lots more changes for timezones for kde frontend
<lex79> Riddell: can you upload digikam, kipi-plugins, choqok and kde-style-qtcurve from bzr ? :) thanks
<Riddell> someone's been busy
<Riddell> lex79: choqok 0.6.6-0ubuntu1  where's the new .orig.tar.gz?
<lex79> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Choqok?content=95760
<Riddell> an actual download link preferred
<lex79> Riddell: http://mirror.umoss.org/download.ospdev.net/choqok/choqok/0.6.6/choqok-0.6.6.tar.bz2
<Riddell> lex79: got links for the other ones (if I need them)?
<lex79> Riddell: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/digikam/digikam_1.0.0~beta3.orig.tar.gz
<lex79> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/kipi-plugins/kipi-plugins_0.5.0.orig.tar.gz
<lex79> Riddell: http://home.freeuk.com/cpdrummond/QtCurve-KDE4-0.67.5.tar.bz2
<Riddell> lex79: the get-orig-source in kde-style-qtcurve doesn't work, could you fix it or remove it?
<lex79> Riddell: ok I'll do
<Riddell> lex79: rest uploaded
<lex79> Riddell: also I've soprano-backend-sesame 2.3.0
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soprano-backend-sesame/+bug/412786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412786 in soprano-backend-sesame "New upstream release soprano-backend-sesame 2.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> lex79: super
<Riddell> lex79: uploaded, thanks
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 407727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407727 in kphotoalbum "Sync kphotoalbum 4.0.2-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407727
<Riddell> ryanakca: about?
<lex79> Which the difference between /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/debhelper/kde.mk and /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk ?
<lex79> pkg-kde-tools 0.4.11 introduced /debhelper/kde.mk, we should switch to this for new packages?
<Riddell> lex79: debhelper/kde.mk is scary debhelper 7 stuff, I'd ignore it for now
<lex79> okay
<user321> Hello All, this is Max from the web browser project: http://dooble.sf.net  - We currently try a linux deb release.
<user321> Maybe someone wants to support that, we use Qt and Webkit, currently two members of this community encouraged me, to ask here in the forum
<user321> With the follwing idea:
<user321> we have a desktop integrated in the browser, the Dooble Desktop
<user321> and one idea is to make the browser the desktop of a linux kernel, so that apps an be started from the browsers desktop, like google android
<user321> if kde apps then want to use an own main window, then nothing changes, and if they want to plug in into one browser tab, that is as well possible
<user321> if you want to have a look , try a compile out of the SVN with Qt environment with qmake just dooble.pro file
<user321> it is one click to compile, but deb package needs longer
<user321> our contact mailinglist is: "dooble-team" <Dooble-team@lists.sourceforge.net>,
<user321> join if you like
<user321> screen movie is here: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8m316_dooble-web-browser-sumaawardsapplic_school
<user321> we have desktop, 45 languages and not an addicted google search attitude.
<Riddell> agateau: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/konversation-devel/2009-August/002915.html
<user321> SVN http://dooble.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/dooble/
<agateau> Riddell: I gave an explanation about this in your blog comments, can you paste it there/point them there
<agateau> (I am not subscribed to konversation-devel@ and about to be on holiday)
<Riddell> yeah, you french and your 35 hour week :)
<Riddell> I'll reply to him
<agateau> Riddell: :) are you being jealous?
<agateau> Riddell: new kmail patch with almost-completely-working configuration ui available on my page
<agateau> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/
<agateau> Time for holidays
<Tonio_> Riddell: :) as I already said, even for most french, 35 hours a week is just a legend :)
<Tonio_> agateau could confirm this I guess :)
<Tonio_> agateau: hi, btw
<Riddell> Tonio_: unlike you Canadian slackers :)
<agateau> hi Tonio_
<agateau> yes, I confirm!
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<Riddell> agateau: rocking
<Riddell> agateau: bon vacance
<agateau> Riddell: thanks!
<smarter> Riddell: *bonnes vacances
<smarter> :p
<agateau> :)
<Tonio_> agateau: going on vacations ? have fun then
<Riddell> smarter: but but, it's only one vacance
<agateau> Riddell: it's like being on holiday*s*
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm at work, but yes
<Riddell> I only every go on one holiday at a time
<agateau> anyway, daugther is waiting for me, have to go for real now
<Lure> Riddell, asac: thanks for working k-n-m - wpa2-psk works for me now
<ulaas> hi! mp3 is broken?
<ulaas> hi! mp3 is broken?
<ulaas> yay! stupid irc colors...
<ulaas> Lure: how, where ,when?
<ulaas> Lure: ah you are talking about the kde3 knm
<Lure> ulaas: no, kde4 knetworkmanager in karmic
<ulaas> Lure: the beautiful plasmoid?
<Lure> ulaas: no, standalone app (tray icon)
<Lure> ulaas: plasma is being developed
<ulaas> thats qt3...
<ulaas> anyway
<ulaas> any info on mp3?
<a|wen> ulaas: nope qt4.5/kde4 knetworkmanager
<ulaas> a|wen: ok! i am listening...
<a|wen> you mean the mp3 in general (the libs)?
<ulaas> a|wen: i have xine and gst backends. still no mp3 from amarok
<ulaas> xine-ui also cannot playback. (yes the ffmpeg plugin is installed)
<ulaas> no wonder this is an alpha :)
<ulaas> a|wen: one by one please :) knm.. where is that?
<a|wen> ulaas: default in karmic since a week or two ago ... starts automatically and is in the systray
<ulaas> a|wen: hmm package name? i am a ubuntu-desktop convert
<a|wen> ulaas: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<ulaas> a|wen: sure! thats the easiest way to from gnome to kde  :)
<a|wen> should be pulled in as a depends or recommends from that ... but has been fixed very recently (and needs restart of kde i think)
<ulaas> a|wen: you are positive that it goes ok with wpa2 psk ?
<a|wen> plasma-widget-networkmanagement it's called
 * a|wen is in the process of testing on his own karmic install
<ulaas> i will give it a try
<ulaas> kamikazeeeeeee
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<_StefanS_> evening
<a|wen> evening _StefanS_
<ScottK> Riddell: Point for quassel on upstream responsiveness.  One of davmor2's alpha testing bug was committed in the upstream git based on conversation here before a bug even got filed (and it's in the archive today).
<lex79> a|wen: plasma-runner-amarok needs one final ack in revu if you have time
<a|wen> lex79: i'm taking a look
<Monika|K> http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=KDE&word2=Gnome ha!
<lex79> thanks
<a|wen> lex79: check revu
<lex79> well, thanks :)
<a|wen> yw :)
<Quintasan> a|wen: I have update ready for kwin-style-{crystal,aurorae} ready, I should do something like filing a bug etc. or just poke someone?
<a|wen> Quintasan: new upstream release?
<Quintasan> yup
<a|wen> Quintasan: upload to REVU ... and either file a bug or poke someone or both
<Quintasan> hurr, updates to REVU?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea...I see that and I am quite unhappy with the changes actually... I don't like the strong coupling between the timezone class and the frontend...I prefer to keep it through signals/slots, it also makes testing the timezone independently of the frontend easier...
<Quintasan> hi shtylman
<shtylman> he also introduced unnessesary loops I think
<shtylman> Quintasan: hey
<a|wen> Quintasan: well, it works ... you can dsc the package there (which you can't if you upload it in LP); LP is usable for debdiffs but not anything more
<Quintasan> a|wen: I put it to REVU, now who should I poke?
<shtylman> but if it works...it works I suppose
<a|wen> Quintasan: package in main or universe?
<Quintasan> universe
<shtylman> I actually think the changes wern't needed to support what he was doing...he just chose to change it
<shtylman> although I could be wrong on that
<lex79> upload new upstream release to revu is not need, I've never done
<shtylman> anyhow.... I assume these changes were done to remain consistent with his changes to the way the backend handles the timezones
<Quintasan> lex79: too late anyways :P
<lex79> :(
 * Quintasan should get REVU admin to delete his old stuff
<a|wen> Quintasan: go poke some MOTU
 * a|wen runs and hides :P
<Quintasan> a|wen: poke
<Quintasan> :3
<lex79> lol
<a|wen> lex79: revu not needed; any other place where you can dget the package from is fine
<lex79> Quintasan: next time, you can open a new bug in LP "New upstream release name_of_the_package version xyz" and attach diff.gz,dsc,tar.gz and subscribe to "Ubuntu sponsor for universe sponsor"
<lex79> Quintasan: example launchpad bug 413736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413736 in plasma-widget-plasmaboard "New upstream release plasma-widget-plasmaboard 0.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413736
<Quintasan> well, I forgot a|wen is a MOTU but he blown up his cover :P
<lex79> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> Quintasan: looking at crystal now ;)
<Quintasan> lex79: thanks
<lex79> no problem
 * Quintasan needs to work on his dh-only package
<a|wen> lex79: well, you can do that ... but I rate it a pain having it in LP as you can't download it (and I know I'm not the only one)
<lex79> right
<Quintasan> a|wen: I heard you need to do at least one dh-only package before getting into MOTU, asking out of curiosty, what did you do?
<Quintasan> s/curiosty/curiosity
<a|wen> Quintasan: huh, I didn't hear about that ... iirc python-uniconvertor is dh-only
 * Quintasan checks backlog to determine who the hell told him that
<a|wen> Quintasan: version of crystal package is wrong
<Quintasan> apachelogger!
<Quintasan> argh, should be 0ubuntu1
 * shtylman debates doing a clean install of alpha4 ... should I?
<lex79> apachelogger jokes :P
<Quintasan> I think I'm going to epic troll him one day :>
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-15
<lex79> eheh :>
<a|wen> shtylman: yes! you need to test your own dog-food (and as you are working on the installer, then...) :P
 * a|wen was very impressed by the installer at alpha 3 stage
<Quintasan> yay for borked ext4 in jaunty once again
<a|wen> Quintasan: why not just upgrade to karmic
<Quintasan> a|wen: fglrx
<Quintasan> a|wen: radeon is too slow, radeonhd has no support for Direct rendering and fglrx fails to build kernel module
<a|wen> Quintasan: which gfx-card?
<Quintasan> a|wen: Radeon HD3450
<shtylman> a|wen: but I have run through that installer like a bazillion times :) ... doing it for real just seems...too surreal ...
<a|wen> he :)
<a|wen> Quintasan: just stick to old hardware like me
<Quintasan> a|wen: I had Radeon 9550 but it was a pain in the ass :(
<a|wen> radeon 9600 on my desktop ... X300 mobile on the laptop
<a|wen> Quintasan: style-crystal uploaded
<Quintasan> thanks
<a|wen> won't get to the other one this WE
<Riddell> Quintasan: you pinged?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yeah, could you check update to aurorae? I uploaded it to REVU since a|wen mentioned it's a pain in the ass to get files from LP bugs
<Riddell> Quintasan: URL?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kwin-style-aurorae
<Riddell> get hot new stuff for aurorae doesn't work, the get new stuff window is always below the kwin configure window
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you give me a screenshot of this?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/aurorae.png
<Riddell> Quintasan: package uploaded
<Quintasan> thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: want me to go ahead and put the keyboard display into the installer to let people try it out?
<shtylman> well before the next alpha...
<Riddell> shtylman: ooh you have it?
<Riddell> shtylman: why the doubts?
<shtylman> yea...ive had it for a while... well..there are some concerns that because it only displays a standard keyboard layout
<shtylman> people might be confused
<shtylman> if they have non standard layout of keys
<shtylman> (like evand gave the example that he has an extra key between his 'z' key and shift
<shtylman> I personally think that people are aware enough of what a *standard* keyboard layout is that seeing the keyboard will actually be of greater help
<shtylman> and better feedback
<shtylman> the problem is that I can only change the text displayed on the keys when they change their keyboard layout/variant... I cannot, as it would be impossible basically to detect, rearrange the keys to match their actual setup
<shtylman> Riddell: lp:~shtylman/+junk/keyboard ... and run keys.py to the see first working example
<shtylman> I got the basic idea down for what I wanted...just need to see how to handle languages it can't find and whatnot...
<Riddell> so that's what an Afghani keyboard looks like
<Riddell> where does it get the data from?
<shtylman> asks the system for the unicode character for a particular keycode
<shtylman> lines 19 and 20 of keys.py
<Riddell> looks good, go for it I say
<shtylman> it basically gets a C header file from that command and parses it for the key info
<shtylman> not the prettiest solution..but it was what I had
<shtylman> alrighty...I will start migrating that in then
<shtylman> the real trick I want to figure out is showing the shifted keys without the user doing anything
<shtylman> that would basically just finalize it for me :)
<Gon> hi, I have a problem compiling konversation. Source code depends of kdepim headers, but kdepim-dev depends of kde-4.2.4 libraries, and I have kde 4.3 :s
<Gon> any suggestions?
<Gon> I'm in Jaunty
<Riddell> Gon: it complains at me about   kdepim-dev: Depends: libqtphonon-dev (>= 4.5) but it is not installable
<Riddell> is that what you get?
<Gon> kdepim-runtime: Entra en conflicto: akonadi-kde (< 4:4.2.95) pero se va a instalar 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.
<Gon>   kdepimlibs5-dev: Depende: kdepimlibs5 (= 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1) pero está instalado 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1.
<Gon> an many more...
<Gon> I'm going to paste in a pastebin
<Riddell> Gon: apt-cache policy kdepimlibs5-dev
<Gon> http://gon.pastebin.com/m31b5b38
<Gon> http://gon.pastebin.com/m5ceb52da
<Riddell> Gon: you don't have 4.3 available to install
<Riddell> you must have disabled it
<Gon> ?
<Gon> Sysinfo for 'acer': Linux 2.6.31-999-generic running KDE 4.3.00 (KDE 4.3.0), CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU550@2.00GHz at 2000 MHz (4000 bogomips), HD: 72/109GB, RAM: 1949/2004MB, 148 proc's, 2.3h up
<Gon> only kdepim libs are broken :s
<Riddell> Gon: well I uploaded a fix but your main problem is that you don't have kubuntu ppa backports enabled
<Sir-Gon> Riddell: ! sorry,
<Sir-Gon> sorry, it's true, I did not realize I had moved my kubuntu-ppa.list from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Sir-Gon> :$
<Sir-Gon> Riddell: !
<Sir-Gon> I have enabled kubuntu ppa backports now
<Sir-Gon> and...
<Sir-Gon> No se satisfacen las dependencias de los siguientes paquetes:
<Sir-Gon>   kdepim-dev: Depende: libqtphonon-dev (>= 4.5) que es un paquete virtual.
<lex79> Sir-Gon: wait...he uploaded kdepim right now, is still building, you can see here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports when it is finished
<Sir-Gon> aaaaaah ok :D
<Sir-Gon> thanks
<lex79> :)
<maco> hey Riddell
<maco> i just hit a question that i cant answer because im not sure how apt-get upgrade works. if you install a package with dpkg -i and it is available in a repository, will it get updates? or will apt only update things that it has installed itself? i *think* the former, but im not sure..
<lex79> maco: apt can upgrade the packages which you installed with dpkg -i, there are not problems :)
<maco> lex79: thanks
<lex79> you're welcome
<ScottK> maco: apt is a front end for dpkg which is a front end for dselect.
<ScottK> So dpkg installs it regardless of if you call dpkg directly or not.
<maco> i know dpkg installs it
<maco> i meant does apt only know to upgrade things that apt has installed
<maco> i know aptitude maintains its own db separate from dpkg's, so i didnt know if that had an effect
<ScottK> Right.  That's one of the reasons I don't use aptitude.  It doesn't use the package cache the rest of the system uses.
<ScottK> Apt and dpkg use the same mechanisms to track package status.
<Sir-Gon> Riddell, lex79
<Sir-Gon> thanks!!!!!
<Sir-Gon> i'm updating now
<Sir-Gon> =D
<Sir-Gon> finally
 * Sir-Gon building konversation from svn :D
<ScottK> Riddell: googlefight.com is another site that works in Firefox, but not Arora.
<ulaas> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.InvalidMountOption : The option 'locale=en_US.UTF-8' is not allowed for uid=1000
<ulaas> should this go to launchpad?
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: akonadi-googledata is waiting in NEW queue for somebody to kick it over
<ScottK> ulaas: Sure.
<ulaas> ScottK: ok! installing / launching and adding that this disk with ntfs-config makes it work. does this make a difference?
<ScottK> Please put it in the bug,
<ulaas> ok
<ulaas> ScottK: sorry to bug you all the time but i know that it is hal related. but it is seen on dolphin. so hal? or dolphin?
<tsimpson> ulaas: report for dolphin, if it's a hal issue we'll move it to hal for you
<ulaas> tsimpson: allrighty..
<tsimpson> always assume the bug is at the highest level (unless you know better), then work your way down
<ulaas> the only think that i know "better" is that i know nothing. socrates...
<tsimpson> for every rule, there is an exception. rules without an exception, are the exception to this rule. me :)
<ulaas> :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks for frescobaldi
<Riddell> it had such a cool name I couldn't ignore it
<Tm_T> moi juissi
<ryanakca> Riddell: hehe :)  Are you watching the "ICF Canoe Sprint World Championships" today?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no, where's that happening?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Dartmouth / Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
<Riddell> any Scots winning?
<ryanakca> Riddell: No clue, but you can watch it at http://www.canoeicf.com/default.asp?Page=2524 since I'm guessing it won't be broadcast in the UK
<ScottK> My first thought was that I'm not competing, then I noticed the insufficiency of t's.
<nixternal> WHOSE IDEA WAS IT TO CHANGE THE CHOQOK ICON TO A GREEN COLOR!?!?!?!?
<nixternal> anyways, thanks! I love it, I can tell the difference between it and kopete now :)
 * ScottK notes Debian Bug#541691 to koffice lovers and suggests go help.
<ScottK> Debian Bug #541691 even
<ubottu> Debian bug 541691 in wnpp "RFH: koffice -- KDE Office Suite" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/541691
<Riddell> mm, I've entirely forgotten to do koffice 2.0.2
<lex79> Riddell: I update koffice in bzr few days ago, but now I'm merging with experimental
<Riddell> lex79: great, let me know when it's ready to upload
<lex79> ok
<ulaas> current knetworkmanger is a no go with wpa..
<ulaas> is that correct?
<Riddell> ulaas: it should work with wpa
<ulaas> Riddell: lemme check my ap for a sec. just to be sure..
<ulaas> Riddell: ok. my kubuntu karmic is a fresh 64 install early today.. had no luck with my AP set to wpa.
<ulaas> using wicd atm
<ulaas> Riddell: i also have a cable connection handy! and my wicd debs downloaded already. if you want me to test anything.. ican..
<ryanakca> Can someone try to apt-get install mono-2.0-gac and see if they get a "Size mismatch" error ?
<rgreening> ulaas: you need the updates from after Alpha4 for the fix
<ulaas> rgreening: i am always bleeding edge. if you are not tailking about a specific PPA
<rgreening> ulaas: you have it all updated to latest updates?
<rgreening> no PPA required
<ulaas> rgreening: so no luck. i am fully updated..
<rgreening> ulaas: strange. Try deleting the AP and kill knetworkmanager and restart it. Reconfigure the AP from scratch again.
<rgreening> ulaas: I had to do this to get mine to pick up the first time.
<ulaas> rgreening: give me the package name.. to make  good test .as there are plasma--this networkmanager-that - blah blah everywhere
<rgreening> killall knetworkmanager (as above)
<ulaas> lemme apt*get
<rgreening> no
<rgreening> don't you already have knetworkmanager running in system tray?
<ulaas> no i have wicd up. remember knetworkm.. does not work for me...
<rgreening> If it's not in the system tray, then you are using the old plasmoid, which does not work.
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> 1 sec then
<rgreening> don't install yet
<ulaas> rgreening: at your service.ready to roll.
<rgreening> ulaas: plasma-widget-networkmanagement: /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<rgreening> apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ulaas> hmmmm i may drop... i ll be back..
<rgreening> kk
<ulaas> rgreening: yay!!!!
<ulaas> that will do!!! i was installing plasma-widget-network-manager
<ulaas> plasma-widget-networkmangement is good
<ulaas> rgreening: kudos and thanks.
<ulaas> rgreening: seems to be ok. a reboot was neccessary though
<rgreening> cool. A logout may have worked also :)
<ulaas> did that. worked but dropped reconnected a few times. so rebooted. anyway .similar named packages.  that was my problem
<ulaas> thank you very much.
<ulaas> rgreening: one more question :)  will kde 4.4 see exchange support?
<rgreening> ulaas: not sure, but a good place ot ask would be #kde-devel or #kontact I guess.
<ulaas> rgreening: i see. thats the only thing left blocks me a full switch :)
<rgreening> actually, talk to stgraber, usually in #ubuntu-devel
<ulaas> rgreening: will do. thx again
<rgreening> stgraber does a lot of stuff with Schools/business and Linux. He may know more on this subject.
<rgreening> also Tonio_ may know too... he has similar experience with integrating linux into french parliament, etc...
<Nightrose> which repo is amarok 2.1.1 in for jaunty?
 * Nightrose lost track of it and a user can't find it
<Nightrose> ok nvm
 * ryanakca found a bug in irssi, hurray ;)  (sigsev when running '/window move down') in a split window)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-08-16
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to do something about policy.mk in pkg-kde-tools.  It'll make stuff FTBFS now due to maintainer not being Debian qt-kde team.
 * ScottK is going out of town and can't fix it.
 * Gonium ausente: Ausente por el momento
<tsimpson> bug #412929 for arora would like an upload :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412929 in arora "Arora does not start a new instance when icon in kickoff is clicked." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412929
 * gon_ ausente: Ausente por el momento
<Mamarok> gon_: could you please turn off your public away messages?
<freinhard> hi! anyone else with intel 855gm and karmic a4? black screen when booting with default options, X fails with acpi=off and safe graphics
 * Gon ausente: Ausente por el momento
<Mamarok> gon_: could you please remove your public away message?
<effie_jayx> hello all, I have beent testing netbook image in karmic alpha 4, I have seen a number of issues, shall I report them as bugs or should I just consider them as known issues
<effie_jayx> ?
<freinhard> effie_jayx: reporting them as bugs is never a bad idea.
<effie_jayx> thanks freinhard
<Riddell> dddd
<apachelogger> no seele when you need her -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kubuntu-firefox-installer2.ogv
<apachelogger> looks better, doesn't it :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you do a new svn snapshot for plasma-netbook?
 * ScottK is away from home for the week
<apachelogger> ScottK: too nightly?
<apachelogger> or to archive?
<ScottK> To the archive I think.
<ScottK> Someone ought to test it and make sure it doesn't explode first
<apachelogger> so nightly first :P
<bogdan5844> hey
<bogdan5844> i'm using kubuntu since 2006,and would like to help,to give the project something back:D
<bogdan5844> i know how to make websites (html,css,and a bit of php),looked at the todo's for karmic,and was wondering if i could help
<bogdan5844> some of the things there (like removing the left column and replacing with news headline,replacing banner with links) can be done really easily
<bogdan5844> whom should i contact?:-?
<bogdan5844> anyone?
<smarter> bogdan5844: hi
<smarter> bogdan5844: ryanakca is the one who maintains and hack on the website afaik, so try to get in contact with him
<bogdan5844> okay,thanks :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did the kwin renaming fix the windeco?
<ScottK> (thanks for working on it)
<apachelogger> dunno yet
<ScottK> K.
<apachelogger> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/policy.mk:22: *** debian_qt_kde.mk usage denied by policy..  Stop.
<apachelogger> I do hate that kind of crap
<ScottK> Yep.  Someone ought to fix that.
<ScottK> Byproduct of the new merge.
 * ScottK naps
<lex79> Riddell: koffice 2.0.2 in bzr
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 414520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414520 in ktorrent "Merge ktorrent 3.2.3.1+dfsg.1-1 with debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414520
<claydoh> kubuntuforums is down :( again :(
<Gon> :o
<lex79> ScottK: around? I've debdiff for pkg-kde-tools
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-16
<txwikinger> ok..what reason update deletes .kde profiles?
<txwikinger> ok..what reaso update deletes .kde profiles?
<txwikinger> ok..what recent update deletes .kde profiles?
<Tm_T> txwikinger: ?
<shadeslayer_> \o
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: around? need a opinion
<shadeslayer_> amichair: no... plasma is currently shooting out of nose, ears and mouth
<shadeslayer_> amichair: then i also dont have the slightest clue to what needs to be fixed, ill look at the changes to see whats wrong...
<shadeslayer_> anyone around?
<shadeslayer_> i need a backtrace :p
<valorie> I think apachelogger sank into a coma
<shadeslayer_> oho!
<shadeslayer_> ohohohoh!
<valorie> he's been sick, and kept working anyway
<shadeslayer_> nooo :(
 * shadeslayer_ goes to find mvo
<shadeslayer_> amichair: first of all... i think you broke it :P
<shadeslayer_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/588#softwareproperties/MirrorTest.py
<shadeslayer_> bbl
<valorie> I banished rekonq from being my browser of choice
<valorie> and am a much happier woman for it
<valorie> although konq is still weak on flash
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<valorie> konq is steady
<shadeslayer_> valorie: why did you banish rekonq ?? 0_o
<valorie> not only did it crash about hourly
<shadeslayer_> if its flash, then its not a rekonq problem :P
<valorie> but it refused, over and over, to open links
<shadeslayer_> valorie: any specific steps to reproduce?
<valorie> which other browsers had no problem opening
<valorie> I just lost patience
<valorie> rather random
<shadeslayer_> links such as?
<valorie> links from IRC, for the most part
<valorie> if you really want reports, I can switch back and give them to you
<shadeslayer_> valorie: please do :D
<valorie> but I'm not running from trunck
<shadeslayer_> then we can fix
<valorie> trunk
<shadeslayer_> valorie: i am..
<shadeslayer_> ill test out and try to fix if i can, if not, ill send confirmed reports to adjam
<valorie> ok, I'll just ping you with random URLs that refuse to open
<shadeslayer_> valorie: could you pm them to shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer_> im in college right now ^_^
<valorie> ok
<valorie> sure
<shadeslayer_> thanks :D
<shadeslayer_> Tm_T: are you in hiding? :P
<valorie> wow, now it's behaving
<valorie> put the fear of god into it, i did!
<shadeslayer_> lol
<valorie> hey, it works
<valorie> knetworkmanager was driving me crazy
<valorie> until I installed wicd
<valorie> now it's a peach!
<valorie> you gotta show 'em who is boss
<shadeslayer_> valorie: also enable rekonq dbg output so that we can fix them crashes
<shadeslayer_> gtg\
<valorie> will do
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I am
<apachelogger> debfx: not that I know about them, but sure
<apachelogger> valorie: no coma, it just happens that I am in apachelogger's special place at 4 am utc ^^
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I hope you got some rest, coma or not
<debfx> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kalternatives_0.13-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<debfx> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/partitionmanager_1.0.2-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<apachelogger> debfx: did you bring those upstream already?
 * apachelogger is actually wondering how upstram handles that stuff considering those changes are not backwards compatible
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is a v2 ^^
<apachelogger> fair enough
<debfx> yeah :)
<apachelogger> debfx: just get them upstream :P
<debfx> partitionmanager doesn't have a kcm anymore
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> even better
<apachelogger> kalternatives?
<debfx> that needs to be fixed upstream
<apachelogger> debfx: okies, good fun with that, I'll upload to you bun too
<apachelogger> debfx: btw, did you testbuild with the changes? (rebuild errors and all?)
<debfx> apachelogger: kalternatives builds fine
<debfx> partitionmanager build is running
<debfx> apachelogger: no build errors
<apachelogger> debfx: cheers man
<apachelogger> debfx: both uploaded, thank you for your contribution
<jussi> does anyone know the status of the X bug where you cant use the nvidia drivers? (or even which bug # it is)
<\sh> jussi: bug #616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<\sh> jussi: and the fix is in comment 
<jussi> \sh: thank you very much. 
<\sh> no #28
<\sh> jussi: just running maverick with nvidia current and the fix
<jussi> \sh: are you using the ppa? (I have no desire to use PPA's on a development release)
<\sh> jussi: no .. the latest nvidia-current in maverick
<jussi> \sh: ok, thanks!
<\sh> jussi: 256.44-0ubuntu1
<jussi> \sh: right, let me test (just updated)
<jussi> \sh: Thank you. works now! :)
<\sh> jussi: nice :)
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816092020-ncdvqcnc4ex2cxol * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) properly handle errors in api interface
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816092159-xf87e391nmmjlt0h * src/api/Api.cpp todo--
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816092344-bpc6m758jsaym5pn * src/share/ShareDialog.cpp todo--
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816093111-j7468m4n6s1onw6t * debian/changelog Snapshot
<Sput> oooh \sh is alve!
<\sh> Sput: somehow....
<apachelogger> wgrant: how does one get ddebs for PPAs now?
<Sput> long time no beer
<wgrant> apachelogger: The primary archive isn't ready for it yet, so we can't switch them on.
<wgrant> apachelogger: The code for PPAs is there, but it's not really safe until a couple of bugs relating to primary archive handling are fixed.
<wgrant> I'll hopefully get to them over the weekend.
<apachelogger> sweet
 * apachelogger hints to Quintasan that once ddebs for PPAs are ready the time he spent on qt nighly's dbg stripping was wasted :S
<\sh> Sput: right...but when we moved to our new flat ... we will have some beer :)
<\sh> Sput: promised
<Sput> \sh: moving again?
<\sh> Sput: yes...old flat is too broken and too dangerous for sean
<Sput> \sh: why and where!
<Sput> broken? looked quite nice when I was there
<\sh> Sput: where: durmhersheim city..
<Sput> hmmm, that puts you in the "reachable" category then
<Sput> close to S-Bahn?
<\sh> Sput: yes
<Sput> cool
<wgrant> apachelogger: I did warn about that at the time :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<\sh> Sput: and why: mildew in the bath, broken kitchen wall etc. 
 * apachelogger will sure be glad when all the dbg foo can go
<Sput> \sh: ah, well
<Sput> right, was it you who had the kitchen furniture come tumbling down?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think my gsoc stuff is ready...
<\sh> Sput: yeah
<Sput> I see
<Sput> well, when're you moving?
<\sh> Sput: on the 21st (next saturday)
<Sput> \sh: meh, not around on that weekend
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816095132-pv0d3vwk9ouvolq2 * debian/copyright add icon license
<\sh> Sput: no problem...have enough hands :)
<Sput> this seems to be the single most popular weekend of the year, I think. I had to decide between half a dozen different invitations and events (not the least being Froscon), but I have to go to my old friend's wedding
<\sh> Sput: 21st is froscon weekend
<Sput> \sh: that's what I said :)
<Sput> but I'm going to be at the wedding instead
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816095342-rwit37r3q6gs580m * TODO update TODO
<apachelogger> froscon \o/
<\sh> Sput: I think the wedding is better ;) 
<Sput> not sure :)
<yofel> apachelogger: actually, it seemed like he got confused wth Qt's configure options and forgot to enable debug mode, so there were no symbols to be stripped :P
<amichair> shadeslayer: that revision is from before Lucid came out, and works fine...
<amichair> shadeslayer: but I took a look in Maverick, and I think the problem is due to some change or breakage of PyQt slot argument type handling
<\sh> hmmm...dolphin is always crashing on me, when I start two dolphin windows...on maverick
<amichair> shadeslayer: I already found one workaround, but reading up a bit more to see if there's any explicit documentation of the changes anywhere...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ^^ for you too :-)
<CIA-61> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100816105255-1w0aer6xmulo8cqp * NOTES.dolphin remove example class, do not like it ... add remark about controlling default on/off
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu lucid.1 candidates needing testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> also Amarok needs packaging
 * apachelogger adds webm support to qtwebkit ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: rock on
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/Harald_Sitter.tar.gz think that is good for the code sample?
 * jussi wonders if anyone else has issues with facebook not being able to rotate pictures today...
 * apachelogger says good bye to dolphin
<apachelogger> that preview + sidepane setting is certain death 
<Riddell> I'll probably turn off preview when I remember to do so
<Riddell> but I find it much more useful with the side pane than without
<apachelogger> Riddell: I turned off previews in bzr already
<maco> haha
<Riddell> ah, sorted
<maco> Riddell: taco says what i did to fonts looks ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that code sample looks good
<maco> but umm font defaults on netbook are dejavu sans, not sans.... you said sans was default...
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO we should implement something upstream that turns on previews if path is XDG_PICTURES_DIR or child of it
<apachelogger> possibly with tick box in the dolphin settings "[x] Sane Previews" ;)
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> maco: maybe someone broke the netbook
<Riddell> for cameras too if possible to detect
<Riddell> SD cards etc
<apachelogger> I think that can be checked via solid rather easily
<shadeslayer> amichair: alrighty 
<shadeslayer> anyone who has access to retry builds around?
<schmidtm> :q
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's up?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i64 kdenetwork built, needed to retry it, dholbach just hit the button :)
<shadeslayer> i hope you moved srtp to main....
<Riddell> it was libsrtp-dev that needed moving to main
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> that one :D
<Riddell> you need to be precise when asking for things like that
<amichair> shadeslayer: can u pls confirm+merge the fix? (last rev. in my branch at lp:amichai2/software-properties/fixes)
<shadeslayer> amichair: i cant merge, but i can confirm
<amichair> well that's a good start ;-)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: quick question, http://rohangarg.pastebin.com/aSVsN3xL : line 54-58 are redundant right? since i dont pass those vars anywhere
 * debfx starts to package amarok
<shadeslayer> debfx: new amarok?
<debfx> shadeslayer: 2.3.2 beta
<shadeslayer> debfx: nothing on kde-packager
<shadeslayer> or do they not announce there? :P
<amichair> shadeslayer, JontheEchidna: anything else you'd like me to look at?
<JontheEchidna> Nah, I'm good :)
<shadeslayer> me too :P
<debfx> shadeslayer: no idea where Riddell got the intel ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> there should be a RSS feed to all updates in /home/packager/ftpubuntu
<shadeslayer> where are my frickin debs
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<shadeslayer> cowbuilder--
<amichair> is there a list of top bugs to be crushed for Maverick yet?
<shadeslayer> amichair: yeah
<debfx> shadeslayer: what happened to rekonq daily builds? did they stop because of broken launchpad: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+recipe/rekonq-daily ?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yep
<shadeslayer> debfx: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<shadeslayer> debfx: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1688EB2508 << cant open recipe page
<amichair> shadeslayer: where can I find it?
<shadeslayer> oh man
<shadeslayer> sorry debfx :P
<shadeslayer> amichair: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<amichair> oh :-)
<debfx> lol "ubuntu single sign on"
<shadeslayer> amichair: we haz #kubuntu-bugs
<debfx> shadeslayer: I don't have access to that page, anything interesting there?
<shadeslayer> whut!
<shadeslayer> debfx: join https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<debfx> shadeslayer: the lp oops page
<shadeslayer> ohh.. your not authorised to see that page then
<shadeslayer> neither am i
<shadeslayer> <deryck> shadeslayer, it's a TypeError when trying to do  None + int.
<debfx> lol, the launchpad login service is apparently not good enough as users don't know the brand launchpad
<apachelogger> linking qtwebkit is quite the dangerous thing
<debfx> so they re-implemented the whole thing as proprietary software
<apachelogger> debfx: uh?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<debfx> apachelogger: indeed it crashed my laptop several times
<apachelogger> ubuntu single sign on was announced some months ago
<apachelogger> unfortunately it did not get the amount of rant I fel it deserved...
<apachelogger> now they have made ubuntu-sso-client, which essentially duplicates the UI bits
<apachelogger> so now there is launchpad login UI + backend, ubuntu sso UI + backend and ubuntu-sso-client UI
<apachelogger> debfx: I think it woudl be best to turn of swapping and renice the linker for qtwebkit
<apachelogger> that should prevent the system from going awall
<debfx> oh dear
<debfx> apachelogger: restricting the build to one cpu core has fixed the problem even though I don't know why
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and it uses hardcoded lzma :/
 * apachelogger is wondering if we could factor the lzma stuff out into a seperate module that could be used seperately too
<apachelogger> ah that looks very possible and very easy too
<debfx> apachelogger: how do you make the kde addon imply the new lzma addon?
<apachelogger> simple perl use directive
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> now webm works but vorbis and theora are b0rked :O
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems to me the mimetype listing from phonon-backend-vlc is a bit incomplete
<apachelogger> lists "audio/x-vorbis+ogg" but not audio/x-vorbis
 * apachelogger is not even sure if he can savely assume that former implies latter
<ScottK> kopete-gcall is meant to go in Universe, right?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes
<shadeslayer> or
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> ohhhhhh
<apachelogger> this is fishy
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I guess so
<ScottK> OK. 
<apachelogger> phonon-backend-xine is also not listing audio/x-vorbis
 * ScottK is looking at it in New.
<apachelogger> and now I killed the rekonq -.-
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's the lib it needs that's in Universe?
<shadeslayer> libkopete4
<shadeslayer> its not in universe tho
<ScottK> So why is it split out?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: cant go onto cd because of libmediastreamer
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> depends on libavcodec52
<ScottK> Right.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: pingly
<shadeslayer> see plasma people say patch is good
<shadeslayer> needs testing.. thats it :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: testing procedure @ http://pastebin.com/FbpivDxp
<ScottK> Riddell and shadeslayer: accepted.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> is video broken in qtwebkit right now? :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> apachelogger: it has never worked with phonon xine
<Riddell> works fine with gstreamer and probably vlc xine
<apachelogger> trying vlc right now
<Riddell> audio works fine 
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/html5.html  is my test page
<apachelogger> Riddell: no dice at either
<Riddell> phonon xine can't work, something to do with where the video gets directed
<Riddell> gstreamer should work
<apachelogger> I want vlc to work :P
<apachelogger> gstreamer as crappy webm support I hear
<Riddell> qtwebkit could do with being able to switch to a backend which works
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> holy french fries of lord vader
<apachelogger> Riddell: it loads the thingies just fine it seems, but hitting play does not do nothing
 * apachelogger is wondering how to get qtwebkit to spit out debug output
<apachelogger> Riddell: good music ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pokes
<shadeslayer> dantti: dantti_work : erm... something wrong here? http://imgur.com/Qd7aM
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: yes, old version of kpk :P the new one hides that for refreshing cache
<shadeslayer> dantti: old? how is this old? :P
<shadeslayer> i haz 0.6.0+svn1163215-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you please fix the style complaints 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure 
<shadeslayer> was going to fix... got caught up in some other work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also fredrik still needs to ack anyway
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do i remove all them spaces? or just the one mentioned
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the trailing ones you introduced :P
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: good to see details works now :D http://imgur.com/wXdf3
<apachelogger> they did work before too :P
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: yes, old :P I've been hard working on kpk all day yesterday... and such
<dantti_work> yes they did but only with aptcc :P
<apachelogger> aptcc++
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: good to see they work by default now :D
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: btw does the group search works for you? Ridell said it doesn't and yesterday fixing some bugs on a fedora vm it didn't work either...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grep DefaultBack /etc/PackageKit/PackageKit.conf
<apachelogger> DefaultBackend=aptcc
<apachelogger> default is aptcc now :P
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> that is a bit twisted 
<shadeslayer> aptcc++
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: group search?
 * apachelogger needs to recompile all of qtwebkit to get logging \\o/
<apachelogger> that is if I actually hit the wrong switch
<dantti_work> yup, clicking on the groups when kpk starts
<apachelogger> s/wrong/right
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: works for me
<shadeslayer> i clicked on KDE > search for kdenetwork
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: thanks, pretty weird bug
<shadeslayer> arent they all
<shadeslayer> had to click on Find by name btw
<shadeslayer> er,
<dantti_work> hmm well that does another search..
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: ok see i click on KDE and it shows abby as first entry
<dantti_work> you can go using the keyboard
<shadeslayer> same for accessories
<dantti_work> yes, that looks broken.. 
<shadeslayer> and all other categories as well
<dantti_work> my servers got all screwed after a power shutdown, I'm still trying to get network with xen :(
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/478897/ what do you think?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do Qt packages currently use and why is this better?
<Riddell> fldc: you just joined kubuntu-users, was there something which prompted that?
<shadeslayer> erm
<apachelogger> Riddell: they override dh_builddeb manually, while this approach is a) simpler and b) allows for usage of NO_DEB_LZMA and NO_DEB_COMPRESSION
<shadeslayer> Riddell: No description available for kopete-gcall in ubuntu maverick. << doesnt look good
<apachelogger> b) very much pays off with stuff like qt or qtwebkit
<Riddell> apachelogger: go for it then
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/kopete-gcall
<apachelogger> oh, there is also c) one central point to enhance in the future
<apachelogger> Riddell: oki, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/kopete-gcall and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> shrug, I expect it'll catch up one day
<shadeslayer> lets see :P
<debfx> apachelogger: dh_builddeb manpage says -u is deprecated and "--" should be used instead
<apachelogger> well, that fix will have to wait
<apachelogger> ...if people used my branch the world would look a whole lot brighter though...
<Riddell> fldc: you just joined kubuntu-users, was there something which prompted that?
<fldc_> Riddell: this was mostly to try out the new ubuntu-fonts :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed white spaces http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/diff/#index_header
<Riddell> fldc: where did you see that advertised?
<fldc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-August/004561.html :D
<Riddell> fldc: and did it work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so --with kde enables lzma compression ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looking good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<shadeslayer> nice
<fldc> Riddell: it does not seem that way :D
<fldc> Riddell: maybe i should have read the rest of the thread ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems our package works :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kopete gcall?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> only thing remaining is to ensure it doesnt create a issue with CD
<ScottK> As long as it lives in Universe, that'd be hard for it to do.
<nixternal> how are my favoritist hackers in the world?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> qimageblitz just released new tarball
<shadeslayer> well.. was released some time ago actually
<ScottK> Somebody updating kymymoney? http://dot.kde.org/2010/08/16/kmymoney-team-announces-first-platform-4-release
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i can do it 
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug fix release?
<shadeslayer> or will need FFe ?
<ScottK> No idea.
<shadeslayer> seems new release
<shadeslayer> :(
<JontheEchidna> I was under the impression that prerelease -> stable releases didn't usually require an FFe
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: 3.98 was a pre release to 4.5 ? 
<JontheEchidna> yes
<shadeslayer> no 4.1-4.4 in between? :P
<shadeslayer> thats why i thought it might need FFE
<JontheEchidna> nope, just a magical version jump
<shadeslayer> ok then
<apachelogger> ftbfs 
<apachelogger> yay
<debfx> in that case you can change "-u" to "--" :p
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It depends on if upstream was good and kept it to bug fix only (not all do).
<sheytan> hey, will someone make k3b 2.0.1 package for lucid?
<neversfelde> do we have 2.0 packages?
<sheytan> mine k3b on lucid is 2.0.0
<apachelogger> debfx: I thought exactly the same when I saw the ftbfs mail ^^
<apachelogger> first I need to find out why that silly test fails though
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> use will require a module *inside* a block
<apachelogger> that ought to be a bit wrongish there indeed
 * apachelogger pokes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill complete this tommorow....
<shadeslayer> wrt kmymoney
<apachelogger> require++
 * apachelogger tries what happens if --with kde --with lzma gets used
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dh goes kaboom? :P
<apachelogger> oh, does not seem to fail
<apachelogger> well, IIRC require ought not to import a module twice 
<apachelogger> not sure how that goes in different scopes, and if the --with's cause different scopes
<apachelogger> but it does not seem to be the case
<apachelogger> right, no problems so apparently they are of same scope
<apachelogger> up we go
<maco> Sput: does quassel's ssl stuff encrypt just login or everything?
<Sput> maco: everything
<maco> Sput: yay thanks
<Riddell> assuming it's an SSL IRC server presumably
<Sput> well, there's obviously two connections, one between client and core if you run them separately, and one between core and ircd
<maco> im referring to client & core
<Sput> yeah, that encrypts all
<Sput> you should have a little green shield in the bottom right corner then
<maco> oh so thats what that is
<Sput> the tooltip should tell you :)
<maco> it does... i just never tried it before
<maco> er i mean.. the hovering...i never did that
<Sput> happens :)
<Daskreech> There are no daily Cds for Kubuntu?
<debfx> Daskreech: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<debfx> heh, amarok ships translated handbooks from 1.4
<debfx> also they aren't installed in the correct location
<Daskreech> debfx: that's live. I'm looking for alternate
<debfx> Nightrose: ↑
<Nightrose> debfx: *sigh*
<Nightrose> 1.4?
<Nightrose> that's clearly wrong
<Nightrose> debfx: can you email me a list of outdated handbooks so i can make sure they're not in final?
<Nightrose> lydia at kde org
<debfx> Nightrose: at least the screenshots are 1.4
<Nightrose> debfx: then very likely the rest is wrong as well
<debfx> Nightrose: the ${CURRENT_LANG} variable isn't replaced by the actual language in the CMakeLists.txt files
<debfx> so the docs end up in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/amarok
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^  
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<debfx> Nightrose: looks like all languages but english and ukrainian are outdated
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really wonder how gst can work for you because to me it seems that the mediaobject never gets the play signal
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should just replace that var with the name of the folder
<apachelogger> i.e. the current_lang
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> oh hold on
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in de/CMakeLists.txt ${CURRENT_LANG} becomes de
<apachelogger> in fr/CMakeLists.txt ${CURRENT_LANG} becomes fr
<apachelogger> and so on
<debfx> except for en_US which becomes en
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> which is the most silly thing I ever saw to begin with
<Nightrose> apachelogger: so i have to do that by hand from now on?
<apachelogger> unless you really want to reroll all the shit
<apachelogger> or write a script
<apachelogger> which is probably the best option yet
<Nightrose> i'm not rerolling beta 1
<apachelogger> well then
<Daskreech> Are there daily non live CDs built?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: very much so
<Daskreech> hmmm
<Daskreech> Doesn't seem to matter though I can't download from the servers
<apachelogger> maybe the servers are made out of broken today
<Daskreech> maybe
 * Daskreech covers apachelogger in Fluff
<apachelogger> I am all fluffed up today
<apachelogger> horray
<apachelogger> \o/
<neversfelde> evening
<neversfelde> where is lex?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: vacation
<apachelogger> travelling the lands and seas of middle earth
<apachelogger> or something like that
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, thanks for the info
<dantti_work> is the text on the buttons (export, import) ok for an english reader? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktophz3418
<ulysses> looks good
<dantti_work> maybe Export Installed Packages List to a File?
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger thinks qtwebkit is implying things it should not be implying :S
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> debfx: I think -- instead of -u causes issues
<apachelogger> I am not terribly sure why though
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-17
<Daskreech> Anyone tested last nights daily live?
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can do audio with vlc backend
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> dantti_work: "Remover" -> "Remove" or "Uninstall"
<Riddell> maybe that's already translated
<Riddell> "Export Installed Package List..."
<Riddell> "Install Package from List..."
<dantti> Riddell: k, thanks, and yes that was translated... btw after upgrade to qt4.7 kvirc get's dam slow after some time
<ScottK> Someone should merge kdelibs from Debian.
 * ScottK is far to tired.
<debfx> apachelogger: indeed, it needs to pass the -- ... as the last parameter
<apachelogger> debfx: I am not sure how we can ensure that
<apachelogger> possibly something closer to dh_builddeb 
<apachelogger> dantti: so, I have a tray item saying there are updates, then I click it and the updater starts, since I just booted I click the check for new updates button, it does stuff and kaboom ... my update list is empty :(
 * Nightrose fluffles apachelogger
 * apachelogger fluffs Nightrose
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> phonon-gst does srsly nasty shit
<apachelogger> and that is responsible for it being the only backend to work with qtwebkit videos
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> in a qtwebkit context the videowidget will not have a parent and without a parent any widget will feel unwilling to paint stuff
<apachelogger> phonon-gst is of gst, xine and vlc the only backend to implement logic that allows painting even if no direct parent is available
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I fixed phonon-vlc bugs btw :P
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> dantti: and the deatils button is broken (it does not do no nothing)
<valorie> apachelogger: ALL the bugs?
<apachelogger> there are more? :O
<valorie> I can recompile and Amarok won't crash anymore?
<apachelogger> there is a crash?
<valorie> hahaha
<valorie> my hopes are dashed
<apachelogger> well, I observed a crash indeed when playing a video and quitting rekonq
<valorie> crashes on quit
<valorie> which is so odd
 * apachelogger supposes something does not get cleaned up properly inside the backend
<valorie> sometimes, a minute later!
<valorie> indeed
<apachelogger> valorie: well, amarok takes its time to quit ... which is really the odd thing :P
<valorie> saves layout and playlists and such
<valorie> right, it's rather pokey
<apachelogger> since the layout is only a qbytearray dump and the playlist is probably not 1 million entries long I do not see what takes so long  :P
<apachelogger> I mean, clearly it ought to be saving and cleanup and whatnot, but it just seems a bit odd that shutdown would take so long
<valorie> some people do have half a million in their playlists
<valorie> oddly enough
<valorie> and you just can't talk them out of it
 * apachelogger is going to buy a dell studio 7 with core i5
<apachelogger> valorie: that will never change ^^
<valorie> well, mostly they are 16
<valorie> and have been "doing that forever"
<valorie> so there is hope
<apachelogger> no no
<valorie> if they grow up
<apachelogger> in 5 years time there will be new users who are 16 :P
<apachelogger> seee that is the vicious circle of making babies :P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> by then, maybe they will have discovered dynamic playlists
<apachelogger> 5 years ago we told people not to load their entire collection into the playlist
<apachelogger> and apparently little changed since then ^^
<valorie> or the music will be beamed directly into our brains
<apachelogger> valorie: imagine the quality!
<valorie> with lasers!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is certainly unhealthy
<valorie> lol
<valorie> only if you LOOK
<apachelogger> like those radio waves
<apachelogger> ~~~~~~ <- radio waves
 * valorie shudders in fear
<valorie> the fillings in my teeth are picking something up!
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> OH MY
<apachelogger> phonon is a silly rabbit
<apachelogger> also phonon-vlc is a silly rabbit too since I need to jump through a couple of hoops to get thins working
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> idea
<apachelogger> nastyidea(tm)
<valorie> ooo, fun!
<apachelogger> oh my lord
<apachelogger> badnastyidea(tm)
<apachelogger> you know, it is quite mind warping that gst, xine and vlc use commpletely different architectural ways to paint a video
<valorie> doesn't diversity make for a strong code base?
<valorie> like in nature, you know
<apachelogger> not if they need todo the same crap :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: spooky enough, in Konqueror the HTML5 video works fine but the audio doesn't appear
<apachelogger> uff?
<apachelogger> Riddell: with gst?
<Riddell> with xine
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: with khtml?
<apachelogger> khtml uses Phonon::VideoPlayer I think
<apachelogger> whereas qtwebkit use the GUI of webkit and backs it up with a custom combo of Phonon foo for playback
<apachelogger> which is the reason the videowidget doesnt have a parent widget ;)
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> Riddell: I attached a link to the proposed patch for bug #618727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618727 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Konqueror Icon Takes Up Space with menubar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618727
<agateau> Riddell: do you think it can go in?
<Riddell> agateau: yes I think it should
<Riddell> I can do that later
<agateau> Riddell: great
<debfx> agateau: does the gnome implementation of statusnotifieritem just ignore setOverlayIconBy*()?
<agateau> debfx: yes it does, among other things :/
<debfx> so as long as amarok calls setIconByName() once it's fine?
<agateau> debfx: yes
<agateau> debfx: gnome impl does not support overlay, passing icons by data or tooltips :/
<debfx> oh well, at least we can drop the amarok patch with the new beta
<apachelogger> dell's website is rather crappy I must say
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<shadeslayer> dell--
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you see new post in rekonq ML ?
<shadeslayer> 3 days to FF :P
<shadeslayer> 3 weeks to final release of 1.0 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not read it yet, but I should yes
 * shadeslayer hunts for rekonq bugs 
 * apachelogger hunts for qtwebkit bugs
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do about rekonq btw?
<apachelogger> people I have talked to all said it was too unstable
<apachelogger> and I must agree
<Riddell> apachelogger: what problems do you have?
<apachelogger> crashingness in general
<Riddell> I find it suitably stable now
<apachelogger> random crashes, some in flash, some elsewhere
<apachelogger> also I find the addressbar very hard to use ... though that might be because I am used too much to chrome
<Riddell> the issues I have with it are comments on launchpad bugs giving an error, crash on tags on kubuntu.org, flash creating an empty window
<Riddell> the addressbar doesn't update the urlbar if you press the down key, that's been fixed.  I believe the favicons for search engines are being fixed
<debfx> Riddell: does rekonq crash when opening http://maps.google.com/ ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> dpm: translations day on friday?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works for me too.. ( maps.google )
<shadeslayer> and i definitely need to code in ctrl+enter support :/
<debfx> for me rekonq crashes on several websites, backtrace is always similar to the one in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247825
<ubottu> KDE bug 247825 in general "rekonq crashes every time I open google maps" [Crash,New]
<shadeslayer> debfx: ill looksie at it
<shadeslayer> although i have no video @ youtube... just sound.. i haz the flash
<shadeslayer> debfx: try with rekonq 0.5.55
<Riddell> he did
<shadeslayer> ->fool()
<debfx> I even built a new qtwebkit weekly snapshot
<dpm> Riddell, I hope yes. I hadn't said anything because I've been trying to start the process to generate a full language pack. Last week there was a problem with the exports and this week there was a bug in LP that has just been cherrypicked today. The full export is running, and should be finished by the end of today or early tomorrow. After that, langpack-o-matic should package the translations and upload the new language packs. Let me re-check with pit
<dpm> ti if Friday is still ok or it might be too tight.
<shadeslayer> debfx: seems to work for all of us @ #rekonq :(
<shadeslayer> any specific steps to reproduce? or just opening maps.google crashes it
<Riddell> dpm: ok
<debfx> shadeslayer: just opening maps.google.com crashes rekonq
<Riddell> debfx: how's the amarok packages doing?
<debfx> Riddell: it's ready, I pushed it to bzr and ninjas
<Riddell> so what PPA to put it in I wonder
<Riddell> Nightrose: when is release due?
<Nightrose> Riddell: in a few hours
<Nightrose> let's say in around 4 to 5
<Riddell> Nightrose: can I upload to our archives now to make sure it's ready in time?
<Nightrose> yea
<sheytan> Nightrose are you talking about amarok in 4-5h? :D
<Nightrose> yes
 * sheytan likes new stuff :D
<Nightrose> :D
<dantti_work> apachelogger: about the systray problem, when the updater opens does it have updates?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: aye
<dantti_work> is that a yes ?
<apachelogger> yes
<dantti_work> so, what do you think the problem is? 
<dantti_work> if when it opened it had updates that's why the systray showed up
<dantti_work> after you refreshed the list got empty?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> so supposedly the actual list refreshing goes wrong ... because if i close the window and open it again the list is populated properly again
<dantti_work> apachelogger: hmm well I've done several changes in kpk that might have fixed that since here it works fine..
<dantti_work> apachelogger: can you try building last svn?
 * dantti_work refreshed the list several times and still got the updates list..
<debfx> shadeslayer: after deleting all rekonq config files, it doesn't crash anymore :o
<shadeslayer> :O
<fregl> in the ppa with kde 4.5 the qt is missing assistant. that blocks the update in the gui.
<amichair> shadeslayer: is the s-p-k fix ok? should I  nudge someone to merge it?
<shadeslayer> im yet to check.. i dont know where the frickin deb went
<shadeslayer> fregl: free for a folderview patch review?
<fregl> folderview? I never touched that stuff
<debfx> fregl: what packages depend on it? it has been removed from the qt 4.7
<shadeslayer> erm
<fregl> debfx: no packages, I had it installed before, so now the upgrade was blocked because it was not available any more I guess
<shadeslayer> wrong Frederik i think
<Riddell> fregl: libqtassistant has been removed by upstream
<fregl> Riddell: upstream... uhh... ok
<fregl> well, I just wanted to let you know that for me the upgrade was blocked. doing it the preferred way with aptitude works of course
<fregl> for me personally it's no issue, just seems weird
<Riddell> fregl: yes, Qt not really keeping to their binary compatibility promises
<fregl> Riddell: so the lib is gone, but assistant is still there? ok. I have never even used that thing... still interesting
<Riddell> right, it uses the new QtHelp library I think
<fregl> ok
<debfx> Riddell: do you know if the assistant compat library is abi compatible?
<Riddell> debfx: different SONAME I think
<Riddell> so we'd need to recompile all the rdepends to support it in lucid, I don't think it's worth it
<fregl> Riddell: debfx: is there stuff depending on this lib? is this a real issue?
<Riddell> a few scientific apps, presumably you have one installed if your upgrade got blocked
<apachelogger> dantti_work: same thing with trunk
<dantti_work> hmm weird let me check the code
<debfx> Riddell: it has the same soname
<JontheEchidna> So, now that install-package is gone it looks like there is nothing keeping gdebi-kde on the CD. However I don't think that aptcc can do .deb installation yet...
<debfx> if it is just the code from qt 4.6.3 it should be compatible
<Riddell> debfx: mm, I guess you could make symbols files and compare
<JontheEchidna> We should probably add it back to the seed, even if gdebi-kde is lacking in maintenance :(
<Riddell> dantti_work: aptcc can't do .deb installation?
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopxd1575
<dantti_work> Riddell: not yet, as you said you use deb something (fogot the name) I didn't work on adding this
<dantti_work> yes gdebi-kde
<dantti_work> it's quite complicate to resolve .deb dependencies libapt does not handle that
<JontheEchidna> we'll have to add it back to the CD seeds for 10.10. It used to be pulled in as a dependency of install-package, but that's gone now
<JontheEchidna> I can get on that
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I'm also giving libdebconf-kde0 a symbols file so that we can build KPK against it
<JontheEchidna> well, so that we can MIR it
<JontheEchidna> and then get KPK to build against it
<Riddell> lovely
<ScottK> Testers needed for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/lucid/daily-live/current/ - I'll work on it too, but not until tomorrow.
<debfx> Riddell: two symbols are missing: _ZGVZ13qvariant_castI8QVariantET_RKS0_E3vid@Base and _ZN5QListI7QStringE13detach_helperEv@Base
<dantti_work> apachelogger: can you try applying this patch on KcmKpkUpdate.cpp to see if it fixes your issue?
<debfx> they don't appear to be relevant, but i'm not a c++ expert
<apachelogger> dantti_work: what patch?
<apachelogger> though generally, yes ^^
<dantti_work> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/K913eRwR  oops :P
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> dantti_work: worky worky
<apachelogger> dantti_work: btw, sometimes the "stuff is going on" icon does not go away
<dantti_work> apachelogger: hmm well that might be a problem that I have no idea of how to fix that in packagekit-qt
<dantti_work> apachelogger: what happens is that QtDBus proxies loose it comunication and don't reconnect again...
<apachelogger> that is odd, usually they should just reconnect I think :S
<dantti_work> yup, gtk-proxy works :P so they should too
<dantti_work> but I need to make sure it's not a missusing
<CIA-61> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1164714 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Mirror InitError handling improvements from Muon in qapt-batch
<fregl> hm, 4.5 upgrade went well. except that I ended up not having kdebase-workspace-bin installed, bit unfortunate but probably my bad
<debfx> Sput: quassel 0.7 beta has some word-wrap issues, sometimes it puts the last char of a word in the next line
<yofel> debfx: known, our qt version is too old
<debfx> hopefully they release 4.7 RC soon, this is really annoying
<Riddell> fregl: can you install it now?
<fregl> Riddell: yeah, it works all fine, it's just that I had kubuntu-desktop not installed, so nothing depended on it. that meant I didn't have plasma...
<debfx> Riddell: I tested a package from lucid that uses qt assistant
<debfx> it works fine on maverick, do you mind if I add a transitional package?
<AnAnt> could someone comment on LP #619073 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619073 in keurocalc (Ubuntu) "Please merge keurocalc 1.0.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619073
<fregl> debfx: thanks for taking care of that stuff
<Riddell> hi AnAnt 
<AnAnt> Hello
<Riddell> AnAnt: I think the patch should be kept, Office is the wrong place for that programme
<Riddell> I'll comment
<AnAnt> thanks
<Riddell> debfx: go ahead
<Riddell> debfx: hang on, on maverick?
<Riddell> fregl's problem is in lucid
<fregl> Riddell: well, I don't have a problem really... you can say people activating the ppa are on their own
<alvin> Shouldn't there be a warning about bug 615902 then? (The blocked upgrade) After all, KDE 4.5 is news on kubuntu.org
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<Riddell> alvin: that bug seems to be a confusion of several issues, many of which should be fixed
<alvin> I thought as much. Will these issues be fixed for Lucid as well?
<Riddell> alvin: many are fixed I should say
<Riddell> qtassistant is the main one left and that's upstream's fault and doesn't affect many people
<alvin> Aptitude why (etc...) tells me that libqt4-assistant is installed because of kubuntu-desktop (who recommends printer-applet -> python-kde4 -> python-qt4 -> libqt4-assistant)
<Riddell> alvin: python-qt4_4.7.3-1ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa2 from the PPA removes the dependency on libqt4-assistant
<dantti_work> Riddell: is that related to qtassistand having a weird style? (seems like a broken CSS)
<dantti_work> *assistant
<Riddell> dantti_work: I would guess that's related to changes during the porting of qtassistant yes
<alvin> Riddell: I was using aptitude... Now I see that apt-get doesn't complain about blocked upgrades anymore. (now trying)
<Riddell> Nightrose: is there a release schedule for amarok?
<Nightrose> Riddell: final of 2.3.2 at the end of the month - beyond that no
<Riddell> that's the version I care about
<Riddell> so my thinking is we should clear the beta PPA of the 4.5 betas, put amarok 2.3.2 betas in there for maverick and lucid, when 2.3.2 final comes out we can consider it for feature freeze exception in maverick
<Riddell> debfx: how does that sound? ^^
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/fg1hM : rekonq fix when kget is not installed ;)
<debfx> Riddell: sounds good
<shadeslayer> now all i have to do is display a Warning there to install KGet
<Riddell> "warning, kget can mess with your download experience"
 * Riddell has never seen the point of kget
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in the current behaviour you can check those boxes and the user  will think that KGet is already installed
<debfx> Riddell: in lucid and maverick so we have a clean upgrade path on both
<Riddell> debfx: what what?
<debfx> adding a libqt4-assistant transitional package
<Riddell> in theory maverick shouldn't need it, the packages will depend on the new package
<Riddell> I may be being overly optimistic about apt's abilities though, so yes you may as well
<Riddell> debfx: where did debian/patches/kubuntu/08_fix_handbook_install_location.diff comes from?  should it go upstream?
<debfx> Riddell: from me, already reported it to Nightrose
<eMyller> heua
<eMyller> did you see ofirk lately?
<Riddell> only briefly late at night
<shadeslayer> eMyller: hes not on gtalk as well... 
<eMyller> i talked to him last night
<eMyller> thanks :)
<Quintasan> Did someone ping me
<Riddell> no but it's nice to have you anyway :)
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hi there
<neversfelde> oh, feature freeze, why did I missed that :)
<neversfelde> any complaints about kdevelop in the backports ppa?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: for mav?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: for lucid
<shadeslayer> oh.. who cares about lucid anymore :P
 * shadeslayer is all for mav
<Riddell> Nightrose: anything I should be doing to put this amarok beta through testing?
<sheytan> eMyller he will be here in the next 2 days :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol.. ubuntuone-kde icon fixed its self
<Riddell> neversfelde: no complaints so I guess it's all good
<neversfelde> great, I uploaded it very early in the morning and went on a vacation after it :)
<debfx> is there a schedule for kde 4.5.*?
<Riddell> debfx: nope
<Nightrose> Riddell: sorry was on the phone
<Nightrose> put it trough testing in what sense?
<debfx> Riddell: you're right, apt handles the qt assistant transition fine (lucid->maverick)
<Riddell> Nightrose: well it's playing music nicely, anything else I should be testing?
<Nightrose> Riddell: ah hehe
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<Nightrose> you have a collection?
<Nightrose> and see if last.fm is there
<Riddell> I do
<Nightrose> ok then you should be ok i think
<Riddell> last.fm is there, it successfully tells me I need to pay when I try to play a stream
<Riddell> even though I can listen through the lastfm application for free
<Nightrose> jep that's supposed to be that way
<Nightrose> yay for music industry
<Riddell> ooh Amarok Theme is nice
<Nightrose> :)
<Nightrose> away for a bit
<Riddell> Amarok building now in beta PPA for lucid and maverick
 * Riddell out for a bit too
<shadeslayer> whut theme?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How's kmymoney going?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i contacted debian and they said that i can package it for debian as well, since we have no ubuntu specific changes we can then sync it
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Speaking of Debian....
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdelibs needs a merge from Debian.  Up for it?
<shadeslayer> ill start on it in about 30 mins.. need to finish this report first
<shadeslayer> erm.. cant :(
<shadeslayer> and now i haz full blown power outage ^_^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can it wait till sunday? :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes
<shadeslayer> if its not taken up till then, then ill merge it
<nigelb> ScottK: didn't you have intel 855?
<ScottK> nigelb: No.  865.
<nigelb> ScottK: did you get the normal live cd working?
<ScottK> It's also ~100 miles from where I am right now.
<ScottK> I didn't try Maverick with it yet.
<nigelb> Lucid...
<ScottK> It works ~fine on Luicd.
<ScottK> It's not as stable as I'd like, but not horrible and kwin compositing even works.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I can take the merge
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> sure feel free to
<ScottK> Quintasan: Great.
<shadeslayer> im overloaded with $WORK :P
<nigelb> ScottK: um, I put in lucid, I can't get in.
<ScottK> nigelb: 845/855 support is somewhat spotty.  It varies a lot depending on exactly what versions you have.
<ScottK> I'd ask in #ubuntu-x.
<nigelb> ScottK: I'm running karmic for now.  But its xubuntu and i want to move to kubuntu lucid.
<ScottK> Generally Lucid is better for Intel than Karmic (my 865 machine needed some PPA package to work at all on Karmic)
<nigelb> What's happening is compiz being enabled by default thingy.
 * nigelb needs to sit with this lappy for a day.
<nigelb> I'm too busy doing stuff with it to fix it.
<nigelb> There is a ppa with a fix.  But I can't get to some place where I can access a terminal to get it.
<ScottK> Odd.  kwin is pretty good about shutting itself off if it's causing problem.
<ScottK> Boot to rescue mode with networking?
<nigelb> I see the plymouth screen and then nada.
<nigelb> I thought hat was a windows thing?
<ScottK> That's probably X crashing.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Quintasan is treating me badly and threatens me!!!!!!!!!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :<
<Quintasan> Trolololololol
 * Nightrose looks at Quintasan
<Nightrose> you don't do that!
 * Nightrose whistles
<Quintasan> Who is threatening who apachelogger?
 * Nightrose goes back to amarok releasage
<Quintasan> Nightrose: but he spams my channel :<
<Nightrose> Quintasan: he's apachelogger - he's allowed to do that
<Nightrose> (i think)
<apachelogger> 90% of the stuff i say is either flood or spam or both
<Quintasan> No, they do not make sense
<Quintasan> But triggerring a endless loop which resulted in endless repetition of "Hello" is :P
<Quintasan> is spam :P
<apachelogger> It was not repetition!!!!
<apachelogger> it was variation thereof
<Quintasan> But the sense was the same
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: doesn't matter now, get back in there or no cookies and fame for you
<Quintasan> ;)
<apachelogger> I do not need no cokies nor fame no more
<apachelogger> soon I will get my own documentary film
<Quintasan> Oooh? :>
<apachelogger> hmmmmmhmmmmmmhmmmmmm
<Quintasan> No cookies, are you really sure?
<apachelogger> now I wonder how rekonq worked before todays upgrade
<apachelogger> odd enough
 * Quintasan takes the tray with cookies from kubotu as soon as he arrives
<apachelogger> kubotu has a sekrit warehouse
<apachelogger> no dice getting there
<apachelogger> we tried
<apachelogger> he apparently has endless supplies of beer there
<apachelogger> which is a very good reason to try getting there
<Quintasan> No wonder you are sometimes not making any sense :P
<apachelogger> it is just because I am so old and wise
<Quintasan> >wise
<apachelogger> I have seen you cannot even imagine
<Quintasan> I will keep diplomatic silence here
<apachelogger> Nightrose: phonon is made out of madness, I demand insanity to go to war with phonon!
<Nightrose> aiai
<Quintasan> Therefore I herby delegate apachelogger to declare war on Phonon
<Quintasan> apachelogger, I bestow upon you the title of Warrior of Insanity!
<apachelogger> hm
<debfx> make love, not war!
<apachelogger> one can say about gst a lot of things
<apachelogger> but it certainly supports a shitload of codecs
<Quintasan> +1 on that
<Quintasan> debfx: It's not possible with Phonon
<Quintasan> Phonon has crossed the line of madness long ago
<apachelogger> what the firefly
<apachelogger> why do I have a billion ~/.cache/virtuoso_*.ini files?
<apachelogger> and what are they
<apachelogger> and why do they not get cleaned up
<apachelogger> and why and when and where
<Quintasan> Trollmachine
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> QStateMachine ftw!
<debfx> do you seriously expect virtuoso to just work?
<Quintasan> debfx: +1
<apachelogger> I expect it to not take a dump in my .cache dir and then not clean up
<Quintasan> What you expect and what takes place are usually two different things
<apachelogger> clearly
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> #fail
<Quintasan> Well, do not blame me for that. I did not invent Virtuoso
<Quintasan> Nor did I invent that stupid indexing in KDE
 * shadeslayer has met one of the co-contributors of Nepomuk
<shadeslayer> he said its going to improve lots
<shadeslayer> lets see :P
<Quintasan> I'm eagerly awaiting it to do so
<yofel> txwikinger: still have bug 449252 ? I haven't seen that in quite a while
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449252 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "SSL pass phrase dialog can't read input" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449252
<neversfelde> so Natty Narwhal ?
<yofel> wtf?
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/449252
<maco> google define:natty tells me it means dapper or jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449252 in apport (Ubuntu) "[karmic][beta] apport-kde spawns many processes " [Undecided,New]
<maco> i wonder if sabdfl is having fun with a thesaurus
<maco> yofel: i havent seen it in a while either. it used to spawn 70-200 processes for me
<sabdfl> heh. it's wild over here in the isle of man :p
<yofel> maco: right, for me too, but it behaves good since  a while ago, so if possible txwikinger should close the bug
<nigelb> sabdfl: haha.
<txwikinger> yofel: I don't remember. Have to look in the details. I have a couple of bugs spawning lots of processes
<txwikinger> Ah that one... Haven't seen it for a while.. and it was a karmic beta
 * txwikinger subconscience is still trying to find the association between the Isle of Man and a thesaurus
<dantti_work> kdeinit4 is the one that calls kded isn't it?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: calls?
<apachelogger> dantti_work: you mean starts?
<fdo> hello
<apachelogger> yo fdo
<dantti_work> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> dantti_work: yeah, that is kdeinit4
<fdo> hi i have questions about the kde pythin bindings
<dantti_work> it seems so, it's just that a kpackagekit bug report was on kdeint4 but looking at the top of the report I saw kded...
<dantti_work> thanks btw
<fdo> is anybody here who is familiar with this?
<Riddell> ** testers needed for Amarok beta, maverick and lucid https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<fdo> pythin -> python
<Riddell> fdo: go ahead and ask
<fdo> i want to write a kio but i cant find any tutorial for kde4
<fdo> hi Riddell
<fdo> Riddell: the tutorials on the kde sides (and python) are for kde3
<Quintasan> Riddell: is lichts still available?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it got reinstalled for lucid.1 testing, I can turn it back on if you need it
<Quintasan> Riddell: would be nice, I want to copy some recipes over
<Riddell> fdo: I don't know I'm afraid, quite possibly that never got ported to KDE 4
<Riddell> fdo: pykde maintainer sime isn't on the channel, so I think you need to ask on the kdebindings mailing list
<Riddell> Quintasan: what was your user name?
<Riddell> or what user name would you like?
<fdo> ok thanks on the kde sides this irc is on top :o)
<fdo> Riddell the maintainers name is sime?!
<Quintasan> Riddell: my username was michal
<Riddell> fdo: that's his irc nick
<Quintasan> it could be quintasan now :P
<fdo> Riddell: thanks ... Have a nice day!
<maco> fdo: my experience with pykde & pyqt is that docs are few and far between, and the thing to do is read the normal C++ docs then mentally translate them to python syntax since the APIs are the same
<fdo> hi maco
<fdo> maco: i have read (the last 2 weeks) all i could find, but i dont know how i compile my script
<fdo> marc: the tutorial was for kde3
<Riddell> Quintasan: she's up
<Quintasan> thx
<maco> fdo: better off using a c++ kde4 one as itll at least have the right function names and such
<maco> s/one/tutorial/
<Quintasan> Riddell: username is michal, right?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, with quintasan@nightwalker ssh key
<fdo> maco: i found a blog entry from the rubby side ... and he is used exec=krubypluginfactory
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> it asks me for password
<maco> fdo: to run a python script you just type "python" before its name
<fdo> maco: im not good at cpp
<fdo> :o)
<maco> fdo: im not saying /write/ c++, i'm saying /read/ it and use it to write python
<fdo> maco i want to use it as a kio
<maco> i dont know any C++ but thats how ive done all the pykde ive had to do
<maco> tutorials for pykde4 are not common. you need to just look at normal, c++ kde4 examples and docs, then mentally turn it into python
<fdo> i had written my class and all needed functions and now i know how to place the files but how do i compile this ...
<maco> you dont compile python
<maco> its interpretted
<fdo> i have seen on kde3 ... they use make
<maco> (ok so it has a JIT compiler, but since its JIT you can ignore it)
<maco> makefiles can do ANYTHING
<maco> they're /just/ scripts
<fdo> yes i know but how does kde use it 
<maco> in kde4 land, CMake is used instead of autotools
<maco> and im really not sure what the point is in a python app. the only use ive had for distutils (python's setup.py stuff) is in cases where i had a .ui file to compile to a .py file for a gui, but you wont have that for a kio
<fdo> maco: this is my first step -> http://www.arnorehn.de/blog/2010/07/and-the-bindings-keep-rocking-writing-ruby-kio-slaves/
 * maco didn't think anyone really used ruby on the desktop
<fdo> i reimplemented it in python but: exec=krubypluginfactory didnt work
<maco> of course not, thats for ruby...
<maco> alexandria (book organiser for gnome) is the only thing ive seen done in ruby, and it crashes *constantly*
<fdo> sorry yes
<fdo> is used exec=kpythonpluginfactory ;0)
<fdo> /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so
<Quintasan> Riddell: bingley bingley beep, check priv :)
<Riddell> yo
<fdo> Riddell: the kde bindings channel ist #pyqt?
<fdo> Riddell: on freenode
<fdo> Riddell: i found it myself
<fdo> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-18
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.2-beta
<ulysses> \„/
<ulysses> Amarok 2.3.2 won't be in Maverick?
<ScottK> When is it planned for release?
<ScottK> Is there a 10.04.1 release announcement planned?
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^?
<ScottK> ryanakca, Riddell, whoever has access: I can't seem to get auth to make a 10.04.1 release announcement for kubuntu.org.  I think we ought to have one.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Pong
<ScottK> ryanakca: 10.04.1 release just happened so all the kubuntu.org download links are broken.
<ryanakca> ScottK: New website still only works under Konqueror. Do you have the new username / password?
<ryanakca> ScottK: newz2000 and I are working on that
<ScottK> ryanakca: I don't.
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<ryanakca> ScottK: see /msg
<ScottK> Yep.  I'll work on an announcement.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Download page should now be up to date.
<ScottK> Cool.  I'll do an announcement then.
<ScottK> I can confirm that.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Alright, will there be any updates to the ports?
<ScottK> I'll check.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<ScottK> ryanakca: Published.  Feel free to improve it.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks. If you hear back on the ports, you can update the link or send me an email and I'll take care of it in 6 or so hours. Until then, I'm off to bed :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: OK.  Thanks for the help.
<ScottK> Ports are less urgent in any case....
<ryanakca> OK
<ScottK> twedented too.
<ryanakca> If you're distributing the text elsewhere, I've updated the announcement to fix a typo (s/do/to) and added a missing 'are'. In any case, really off to bed, thanks for writing the announcement :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm not.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Actually I'll send mail.  Thanks again.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu and KNR 10.04.1 released | Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> Would someone who has ops in #kubuntu update /topic there.
<maco> can do
<maco> what should i update it with?
<maco> oh the released thing?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<maco> uh is there a url to replace the kubuntu.org 10.04 released link?
<ScottK> It'd be nice if someone who was subscribed to the Kubuntu user's list would write there too.
<ScottK> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-kubuntu-netbook-10041
<ScottK> It's pretty basic though.
<maco> ok updated
<valorie> no pictures!
<valorie> for the Amarok release too -- no screenie
<ScottK> Riddell can do a proper release announcement when he wakes up.
<ScottK> That or ryanakca.
<ScottK> That's what you get from me on a "why didn't someone else have this taken care of, OMG, I better do something" basis.
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> thanks for what you do, ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<valorie> apachelogger: natty narwhal look for ya - http://doctormo.deviantart.com/#/d2wn1ey
<ScottK> Someone on planet.ubuntu.com please blog about Kubuntu and Kubuntu Netbook 10.04.1.
 * ScottK is too tired.
 * valorie ain't on ooobuntu.com
<ScottK> JontheEchidna could do it.
<nixternal> ahh, there is the amarok beta :)
<nixternal> ScottK: I will do it
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<maco> i can do it
<maco> oh wait
<maco> im too slow
<ScottK> maco: More than one is great.  I just wanted to make sure it was at least one.
<maco> Riddell's still connected?  the server hosting his shell just went down....
<ScottK> No.  He's not.
<ScottK> Just hadn't timed out yet.
<maco> oh there we go :P
<maco> i was about to PM him / sladen on here to tell them "hey muse is down" but then realised they're both shell'd to here from there..
<nixternal> task completed
<nixternal> maco: after a few posts have hit the planet, do a post again
<nixternal> I covered pk.o and p.u.c
<maco> and when i do mine itll go to p.u-w.c and.... hmm... linuxchix, wfs, linux planet, i think theres another but cant think of it
<maco> well p.u.c too obviously
<Riddell> agateau: konqueror patch not perfect, it appears on the wrong side of the search bar plugin http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/konqueror.jpeg
<Riddell> I wonder how that worked in KDE 3 days
<agateau> Riddell: isn't it beautiful that way?
<agateau> Riddell: just kidding
<Riddell> good enough for me to upload
<agateau> Riddell: can you unlock the toolbars to check if the search bar is in its own toolbar?
<Riddell> agateau: it's all part of the location toolbar
<agateau> Riddell: ok, should be fixable then
<Riddell> so maybe something needs added to the rc file to say "merge plugin bits here"?
<agateau> Riddell: that's it
<agateau> Riddell: I assume I placed my action in the wrong position
<agateau> Riddell: weird, the location bar as no merging bits in it
<agateau> Riddell: maybe that's the reason it's appended actually
<Riddell> agateau: if I add in the <Merge/> that fixes it
<agateau> Riddell: yes, just tried it
<agateau> Riddell: will update the MR
<Riddell> does konqueror even have a maintainer now?  I suspect nobody is going to look at that merge request
<agateau> Riddell: I am afraid so
<agateau> Riddell: That's why I added David
<agateau> I talked to Maksim Orlovich, but he was not really fond of the idea
<Riddell> last I heard David doesn't do khtml/konq now since the world is moving away
<agateau> I think he is trying to keep konq alive, maybe with webkit backend
<agateau> he was looking at some konq mockups from kde-look during akademy
<shadeslayer> does anyone have experience with kdesrc-build?
<Riddell> agateau: uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger: includes your lack of previews  /me cries
<apachelogger> Riddell: pardon?
<Riddell> turned off previews in dolphin, it makes me sad
<apachelogger> ohhh :(
 * apachelogger says "there there" and taps Riddell on the shoulder ^^
<Riddell> maybe I should change to nautilus, it does previews fine
<apachelogger> it also does have api to enhance preview capabilities with easy plugin stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we have a patch for bug 596926 on b.k.o
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596926 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596926
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<shadeslayer> do you want me to package it?
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> or wait for it to be approved by upstream
 * apachelogger is now phonon developer :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lulz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you run kde svn?
<apachelogger> I only wanted html5 :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> OOo behaves so much better in windoze :/
<shadeslayer> and in gnome too
<apachelogger> kde svn?
<apachelogger> I am not sure kde svn behaves in gnome 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: open office  :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah go ahead
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> of course KDE svn will pwn gnome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alrighty
<shadeslayer> just need to clean up my report first :P
<ghostcube> is there any possibility to get kmenu into cairo-dock as launcher or so?
<Riddell> that sounds gnomeish
 * apachelogger finds that name silly :S
<debfx> apachelogger: have you already fixed all phonon-vlc bugs? :p
<apachelogger> yes
<debfx> so it doesn't crash anymore and amarok doesn't randomly stop after playing a track?
<ghostcube> Riddell: yeah cairo-dock is more gnome than kde :)
<ghostcube> damn i cant get kdemenu classic to be called by dbus
<ghostcube> i dont get it -.-
<ghostcube> ok guys who can answer my question about calling kmenu by dbus? anyone here or better asking in plasma?
<ghostcube> cause there must be a way to do this
<txwikinger> Anybody has an idea why the /etc/acpi/lid.sh script would respawn several times a minute?
<dantti_work> :D 5th position :P https://bugs.kde.org/weekly-bug-summary.cgi
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: nice :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> new release named Natty Narwhal
<shadeslayer> lulz
<ghostcube> o.O
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<ghostcube> oha
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> shadeslayer you may know how to call kmenu by dbus?
<ghostcube> -.- noone can tell me how or if it  is possible
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: does it have registered dbus interface?
<ScottK> ryanakca: dvd links should still point to 10.04.  AFAIK we didn't respin those.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: good question
<ScottK> Riddell: Please make a better release announcement.  What's there now is my "Oh no, need one now" version.
<shadeslayer> :P
<ghostcube> how is kmenu called in general ?
<ghostcube> in 3.5 it has been dcop
<shadeslayer> i haz no idea... you can list them dbus interfaces tho
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: qdbus | grep foo
<shadeslayer> i think its org.kde.klauncher
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: hmm, ok have to check later still at work
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: if thats the one then use QDBusInterface
<shadeslayer> like for KGet we have : QDBusInterface kget("org.kde.kget", "/KGet", "org.kde.kget.main")
<JontheEchidna> I don't think kickoff has a dbus interface
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: whuts KLauncher?
<JontheEchidna> a launcher for KDE applications
<shadeslayer> oic
<JontheEchidna> via dbus
<ghostcube> hmmmm 
<Riddelll> ScottK: download link added, I think it's all good otherwise
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: no idea then :(
<ghostcube> yeah, me too ;(
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Can you fix the dvd download links on the download page (apparently we own that now - a much part of last night's excitement).
<ghostcube> how does kmenu work if i choose kemnu classic and hit the button what is then called ?
<ghostcube> can i check this somehow?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: go through its source?
<ghostcube> oi
<ghostcube> :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> oh kmenu classic is only plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube: it removes the plasmoid via libplasma calls and adds a new one
<JontheEchidna> (the new one being the menu/non-kickoff menu)
<ghostcube> so this is miore tricky than only one line dbus :)
<dpm> Riddell, shall we announce the Kubuntu translations day? Friday is getting closer
<shadeslayer> dpm: we have a translations day? :P
<Riddell> dpm: oh yes sorry, I'll do that now
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<Riddell> dpm: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4313
<dpm> Thanks Riddell, let me blog about it in a bit
<ScottK> Riddell: Where are we on getting the updates policy approved in KDE?  Now that 10.04.1 is out of the way might be a nice time to push KDE 4.4.5 to -proposed.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've utterly failed to get round to pushing it upstream
<Riddell> although the guy who objected last time said he didn't remember why he objected when I asked at akademy so maybe he'll continue not to remember :)
<ScottK> Maybe give it another push then?
<ScottK> It seems to mostly document current practice anyway.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think kmymoney is done.. will show it to debian first :D
<ScottK> Great.
<ryanakca> ScottK: fixing
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<ScottK> ryanakca: There's a mail to reply to on kubuntu-devel when it's fixed.
<ryanakca> OK
<shadeslayer> debfx: you were working on the kpk fix right?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: pokes
<shadeslayer> where do i modify the install path for kde nightly, so that it installs in /opt/kde
<shadeslayer> or /opt/nightly/kde
<debfx> shadeslayer: nope, is it broken?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, select best server doesnt work
 * shadeslayer wonders who asked him to test bzr
<apachelogger> debfx: the crash is apparently related to pulse not being thraedsafe
<shadeslayer> how would one go back one commit in git?
<shadeslayer> not actually revert the commti
<shadeslayer> but take a step back
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, the previous commit would be 'HEAD^', afaik checkout will uncommit the changes so you still have them as a diff, while reset will rever the commit completely
<yofel> wait
<yofel> reset will uncommit the changes and reset --hard will completely revert the commit
<yofel> git checkout will revert to the previous commit and detach you from the branch you are on
<shadeslayer> maco: btw i think for GRE, uni's also accept a Scale and your percentage
<shadeslayer> yofel: lets see
<shadeslayer> yofel: works :D
<yofel> good :)
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep anyways... cya
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ive mailed mark to review kmymoneypackage, waiting for his reply
<shadeslayer> also package is uploaded here : http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=kmymoney
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: oh i had a cmakekde question, but was solved by people in #kde-in ;)
<shadeslayer> wanted to ask where cmakekde installs files and did i need to change KDEDIRS var to install it in /opt
<shadeslayer> now kdelibs is 85 % done
<sheytan_> Hey guys
<sheytan_> is the new kpk already in maveric?
<sheytan_> if yes, can i get nighty builds from somwhere? ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: its in maverick
<shadeslayer> but no nightly builds for lucid
<sheytan_> shadeslayer i mean maveric nighty builds ;)
<shadeslayer> oh....no for those too
<shadeslayer> :P
<sheytan_> coming soon maybe?
<shadeslayer> maybe we will provide those with neon :D
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure :P
<sheytan_> sure, if you will, share it via identi.ca to let us know ;)
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> who was asking for rekonq build?
<yofel> oxymoron I think
<yofel> and anyone could make dailies for kpk using recipes :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: page now works, just requested a build for lucid, maverick seems stuck, says : No suitable builders
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+recipe/rekonq-daily/+build/1095 << rekonq lucid build
<sheytan_> No one backported bluedevil and libbluedevil to lucid still?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<sheytan_> :(
<sheytan_> It should be a part of KDE SC
<sheytan_> in kdelibs or something ;D
<shadeslayer> anyways.. im off to sleep :D
<shadeslayer> cya tmmrw
<yofel> gn
 * Quintasan is going to burn down his ISP HQ's
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: can you point me to pot files for muon and qapt?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/kdereview/
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Thanks, I shall do it this week.
<jussi> JontheEchidna: is muon in mav yet?
<JontheEchidna> jussi: yep
<jussi> ooh... /me goes to install
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Thanks <3
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/qtwebkit-video-vlc.ogv
<Riddelll> apachelogger: you can now get your anime fix? :)
<dantti_work> wow! :D 4th https://bugs.kde.org/weekly-bug-summary.cgi and kpk has now only 17 bugs opened
<Riddelll> dantti_work: you're on a roll!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-19
<ScottK> We'll be wanting http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-1-0rc3-released/
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> do we have pim packages for maveric?
<sheytan> the new akonadi based pim
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, in experimental
<sheytan> Riddell you mean experimental repo, right?
<sheytan> if yes, can you link it ;)
<ulysses> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<sheytan> ulyssess thank you :)
<nigelb> apachelogger: poke?
<nigelb> apachelogger: is there a way to make cia bot report only the commits that are pushed?
<nigelb> (seeing that you folks use it extensively :) )
<apachelogger> nigelb: no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically
<apachelogger> but that should be done on the launchpad side of things
<apachelogger> ...
<nigelb> apachelogger: Oh, thank you :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: anime ... but still no youtube :(
<apachelogger> there is some silly server-side-session-authentication stuff going on that does not play well with qtwebkit obtaining the URL but vlc trying to access it :S
<Riddell> hmm, that's annoying
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/E5rVe
<apachelogger> but audio && video && webm video is working 
<apachelogger> Riddell: so what do we do about rekonq? should we revisit the discussion?
 * apachelogger still thinks konqueror with qtwebkit would be the better choice if it must be qtwebkit
<debfx> apachelogger: does rekonq still randomly crash?
<apachelogger> debfx: not as often as before, but still way too often
 * shadeslayer pokes JontheEchidna with muon stick
<shadeslayer> dude.... muon fails at authentication :(
<JontheEchidna> x_o
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: you said kpackagekit did too, right?
<debfx> apachelogger: the crashes aren't reproducible?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: apparently kpk now auths :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> well it's a polkit-kde-1 bug anyways. Nothing I can do
<apachelogger> debfx: not really
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: does it give you a password dialog and fail to accept the password?
<JontheEchidna> or just instafail?
 * apachelogger is wondering how long dell needs to process a order :O
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: theres *no* password dialog et all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: as in delivery?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah. polkit-kde-1 bug in that case
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> or just processing the order and getting back
<JontheEchidna> it can't communicate with the polkit daemon or something
<apachelogger> as in actually acknowledging the order
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: is there a polkit-kde-auth process running?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. if you ordered beyong their buisness hours, then next working buisness day
<shadeslayer> *beyond
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: try killing it and restarting with /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: almost 48h now
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nope, nothing 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also... dont get a dell :P
<shadeslayer> try and avoid it ;
<apachelogger> honest to god I would rather avoid all the crap out there
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: welp, not much I can tell you. it's a polkit-kde bug. kpackagekit users have randomly seen it since jaunty (kde bug 246346)
<shadeslayer> and if you DO get one... get 3 years of warranty
<ubottu> KDE bug 246346 in general "Muon returns an "Authentication error" when hitting "Check for Updates"" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246346
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lets see
 * apachelogger should have gotten a business machine from hp and be happy and not have to wait days for them to process an order
<debfx> apachelogger: have your ordered it online?
<apachelogger> yes
<debfx> in my experience ordering by phone is better with dell
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: call them :P
<shadeslayer> and skream, then you might get a discount
<apachelogger> I shall do so
<shadeslayer> no seriously, they might just give you a discount :P
<CIA-71> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1165481 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp compile++
<Riddell> agateau: nice to see the blog on planet kde that KDE visualnotifications will query if notify-osd or whatever can handle actions now
<CIA-71> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1165502 * trunk/kdereview/libqapt/src/package.cpp Actually fix bug 248376 I had accidentally committed some unrelated Muon changes, thinking I had committed this set. CCBUG:BUG:248376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248376 in vmware-server (Ubuntu) "VMWare server causes keyboard problems in ubuntu host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248376
<agateau> Riddell: yep, this thing moved during akademy
<agateau> Riddell: my work is not lost after all
<Quintasan> what on earth
<Quintasan> my internet is unusable
 * shadeslayer looks for testers
<Riddell> what for shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: k3b patch + new k3b package from kde bug 238819
<ubottu> KDE bug 238819 in kdeui "k3b crashes during opening the Window for Settings - Configure k3b" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238819
<Riddell> where is it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: building on my pbuilder, will upload to ppa
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo, I need to fill in your evaluation
<Riddell> where can i find your tar of bits again?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/Harald_Sitter.tar.gz
<Riddell> apachelogger: how are the "upstream" merges doing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: syncdaemon was rejected because the token lookup is going to move to ubuntu-sso-client
<apachelogger> desktopcouch is still pending
<apachelogger> come to think of it, I still need to justify stuff, because I need to make my points multiple times because upstream lacks a mailing list -.-
<shadeslayer> ho hum, new k3b @ https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> when lp process the build and builds it...
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with u1-kde?
 * apachelogger does not think that including it makes much sense without dedicated maintainer since upstream is an always moving target
 * apachelogger notes that he does not want to take on maintainership
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maintainership as in  the coding part?
<JontheEchidna> ^they should just hire you to do it already :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yep, keeping up with what changes in the syncdaemon
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then I probably could not move to owncloud ;)
 * apachelogger cleans up his phonon-vlc changes so he can commit them soonish
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any insight on to why germinate wants to do this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/480474/
<JontheEchidna> nvm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.maverick/revision/1547 (and 1546)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: does rekonq from daily ppa work for you?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: around?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hum, without a maintainer it'll probably not get anywhere :(
<apachelogger> yeah, but it really needs someone who stays on top of what the ubuntuone people do and that requires more dedication than I am willing to give (considering how time consuming interaction with upstream is)
<apachelogger> also I think from a scalability POV owncloud could easily become more intersting for Kubuntu at large as I do not see the ubuntuone client spare a lowlevel system (think mobile) without rewrite in C or C++
<apachelogger> so what owncloud ultimately could archive is hook up with akonadi (essentially implement another akonadi storage on the server side I suppose) and thus provide synchronization at larger scale than u1
 * apachelogger dreaming that is ^^
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah I giess :)
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: does it pull in kde 4.5 ?
<shadeslayer> The program 'apt' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<shadeslayer> right ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: should I pass or fail you?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: pass pretty please ... I promise cookies and some good wine ;)
<Riddell> it's a deal, passed
<Riddell> congratulations
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you do a blog to summarise your project experiences and outcomes?
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<maco> apachelogger: aww i hope it keeps going...
 * shadeslayer kongrats apachelogger 
<maco> er...not that ive managed to make it actually sync anything at all yet
<shadeslayer> maco: works for me on maverick :P
<maco> im on maverick
<maco> on all my systems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did you add to dpkg --compare-versions to echo the result?
<shadeslayer> maco: :O
<maco> every time they start up they go "oh you need to auth!" and then ask "do you want to add this computer to your U1 account?" 
<maco> and then i think "well, i've added you 5 times already, but i guess it wouldnt hurt to add you a 6th time"
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> works for me everytime here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: echo $?
<shadeslayer> oh theres ? after $
<apachelogger> $? is a variable of bash
<apachelogger> or really any shell
<apachelogger> also most interpreter languages have it
<maco> shadeslayer: the only thing that sync'd for me was tomboy...
<maco> er well..it pushed stuff to u1 web thing
<maco> i dont have tomboy on my other machines so hasnt pulled
<shadeslayer> oxymoron:  bulldog98 ok, so now, im going to rename the rekonq daily package, im keeping the old packages in the ppa, but im making a new package rekonq-daily which conflicts with norma rekonq
<apachelogger> Riddell: cheers .... sure, actually I am wondering since monday on what to blog in particular ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/bgMGdtBG << dude, kdepimlibs doesnt compile on maverick, i haz the akonadi 1.4 from packages
<shadeslayer> oh man
<shadeslayer> i think kdesupport didnt compile akonadi 
<apachelogger> maco: :O check that you actually granted access to kwallet to all U1/Ubuntu SSO components
<Riddell> apachelogger: what can you do with the code today, what still needs to be done to make it a work of perfection, how you found working with upstream KDE and Canonical, how you found working with me and Kubuntu
<apachelogger> in systemsettings' wallet config thingy you can list all authorized apps
<txwikinger> something in the 10.04.1 release deleted my panels
<apachelogger> if the apps are not authorized it will fail silently
<Riddell> apachelogger: what were the coding challenges and how you overcame them
<apachelogger> something that really ought to change I think
<apachelogger> always these interviews
<maco> apachelogger: i think i did. ubuntu sso asks me to unlock kwallet even before knm does. ive hit "allow always" on every ubuntu one / ubuntu sso / syncdaemon / well, everything that's ever asked... 
<maco> my kubuntu vm at work seems to work fine... it downloaded contents of ~/Ubuntu\ One/  but my laptops don't
<maco> or rather, it worked fine at least once ;-)
<maco> apachelogger: http://mackenzie.morgan.name/tmp/firefox_customised1.png <-- see the statusnotifier's icon? thats how it looks on all my systems. connect never succeeds
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can... access the ubuntuone REST api in every readonly fashion and hence display information about the user's account, subscription, authorized devices and couchdb ... display the state of files regarding syncroniztaion and up/download need (if an .ubuntuone file is present and the dolphin plugin active) ... write client implementations that access the UbuntuOne SyncDaemon using a KDE library, this includes but is not limited
<apachelogger>  to managing shares and folders as well as throttling settings ... enhance aforementioned library by more functions without much hassle since currently all of the syncdaemon's dbus interfaces are introspected (i.e. Qt Dbus interfaces are created an one just needs to enhance the KDE library to expose the appropriate interfaces)
<apachelogger> ...
<maco> dolphin plugin?
<maco> dolphin has plugins?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ... write status tracking/controlling interfaces such as plasmoids ... tack the status and control the syncdaemon using the included statusnotifier ... configure and manage various aspects of ubuntuone using the KCM ... display information in KInfoCenter using the other part of the KCM ... authenticate via Ubuntu SSO to ubuntuone and technicaly any other service that is linked to Ubuntu SSO
 * apachelogger thinks that is about it
<maco> oooo
<maco> "version control systems"  ... im not sure id think of U1 as a VCS, but... does this imply a bzr plugin and a "Commit" button could be made? O_O
 * txwikinger wants to write a dolphin plugin
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is missing for perfection is more configuration settings in the KCMs ... proper dolphin plugin ... adapting the Qt Ubuntu SSO client to the new upstream foo they are doing
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you pasting your blog to me?
<apachelogger> no :P
<apachelogger> you asked :P
<txwikinger> Is there anywhere a howto for writing a kate plugin?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I asked you to blog :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I thought it was general interview ^^
<apachelogger> oh wellz, now I actually know what to start my blog with :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: sry
<Riddell> well it is but may as well make the results publicly available through the medium of blogging :)
<shadeslayer> maco: wth is that ugly browser thingy
<apachelogger> maco: well, if you look at the API there are not a lot of differences between u1 and a VCS
<maco> shadeslayer: thats firefox :P
<maco> shadeslayer: with vertical space used by not-the-webpage minimised
<apachelogger> Riddell: so shall I continue pasting my blog? :P
<shadeslayer> wow... i never would have imagined.. FF is certainly going down the drain with its designs
<maco> shadeslayer: huh? i did that
<apachelogger> txwikinger: looking at the other plugins I suppose
<shadeslayer> i guess people only keep it because of plugins :D
<apachelogger> txwikinger: or maybe the apidox help
<shadeslayer> maco: the design?
<shadeslayer> :o
<maco> shadeslayer: the layout of the widgets?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are compiling kdepimlibs trunk
<apachelogger> not 4.5
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, seems my kdesupport is out of date
<Riddell> apachelogger: naw I'll read it in blog form 
<shadeslayer> in just over a day
<txwikinger> KDE needs better documentation
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok ^^
<apachelogger> txwikinger: feel free to get cracking on that 
<maco> shadeslayer: all-in-one sidebar to get rid of the bookmarks toolbar and store things in the far side, tabkit to get tabs over the side since screens are too darned short these days (but far too wide) and so i can have a tree of tabs (those coloured ones expand), and edited the toolbars to put all the navigation stuff in menubar so vertical space isnt wasted
 * Riddell notes that qimageblitz needs an update if anyone wants to do some packaging
 * apachelogger found it terribly difficult to document his library foo because it was abstract stuff
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I would if I had the knowledge.. but I don't that's why I am looking for some
<shadeslayer> also my permissions are screwed up
<apachelogger> txwikinger: inspect the stuff and write dox for it :)
<apachelogger> I am sure that is what most before you did
<apachelogger> just that no one bothered to write it down it seems
<shadeslayer> maco: i just use plain old chromium daily builds :)
 * apachelogger uses the plain old konqueror with dragon ball inside ^^
<txwikinger> apachelogger: yeah.. and then I blog about it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean rekonq? :P
<maco> shadeslayer: can i put the tabs on the side in a tree layout with chromium?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: konqueror
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rekonq it is!
<shadeslayer> :P
 * apachelogger uses rekonq for debugging though
<shadeslayer> maco: no :(
<apachelogger> killall konqueror turns out bad if I have qt docs open in one instance of it :P
<shadeslayer> i have loads of screen space tho :D
<maco> apachelogger: what does the dolphin plugin do?
<apachelogger> while killall rekonq only executes the unavoidable
<shadeslayer> maco: you can iconise the tabs
<maco> apachelogger: i enabled it and restarted dolphin like it said...and i dont see a change
<apachelogger> maco: display whether the file is up-to-date
<maco> ah
<maco> ok
<apachelogger> maco: you need .ubuntuone file
<apachelogger> see my first mail about ubuntuone to the kubuntu list
<apachelogger> so
<maco> apachelogger: even in ~/Ubuntu\ One/ ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that is how those silly plugins work
<shadeslayer> maco: http://imgur.com/pXjmQ << see first 2 tabs
 * maco was hoping it added a "share with U1!" button to properties -> sharing
<apachelogger> dolphin will not delegate the view to the plugin unless such a thingy is there
<apachelogger> hm
<maco> shadeslayer: i like mine better. you still have a tab row
<apachelogger> maco: I think I ran into thread problems there
<maco> oh
<shadeslayer> maco: a tiny tab row.. takes up about 0.5 cm i guess
 * apachelogger prepares phonon-vlc commit that adds him to the AUTHORS file :P
 * apachelogger schedules blogging after that
<apachelogger> maco: that said, it is possible to add entries, but I just did not bother because the current api has obvious shortcomings that first need to be resolved anyway
<apachelogger> like that .ubuntuone file
<apachelogger> (which btw will then get sycned to the cloud ;))
<maco> ok
<maco> haha
<apachelogger> one more change between the world and qtwebkit <video> with vlc backend ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: with me being sucked into phonon-vlc it will truely become the most superior backend by 11.04 ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: amazing wallpaper, but lose the loading dots at the bottom :P
<apachelogger> the i looks alien IMHO
<shadeslayer> ofirk: 'lo
<ofirk> shadeslayer: hi :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please upload k3b from : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental 
<shadeslayer> k3b settings now work : http://imgur.com/qYMmT
<shadeslayer> or if anyone else is free :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer, sure, extra for you :)
<sheytan> and thank you :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> also.. i claimz the choqok 0.9.85
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: around?
<shadeslayer> meh nvm
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://madsheytan.deviantart.com/art/iKubuntu2-175986713
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * shadeslayer hugs sheytan
<sheytan> welcome ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: upload to kde-look too, if you havent already
<sheytan> shadeslayer will do. One thing sucks there - screenshots. Only 300k and i have to remake one ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new choqok @ https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental : only a bug fix release, ( 0.9.81 to 0.9.85 )
<apachelogger> my compositing is completely broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you want me to quickly backport rekonq 0.5 to kubuntu ppa?
<shadeslayer> and if you can please upload k3b and choqok 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am blogging by request of master jr
<shadeslayer> alright :D
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> there is a ui issue in the info kcm
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw it would be nice if the ubuntuone notifier in systray showed how much of a particular file has been uploaded
<shadeslayer> just a thought...
<apachelogger> holy frog
 * apachelogger gets the most horrible rendering issues
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: information not available IIRC
<shadeslayer> wth :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whom should i blame?
<apachelogger> #ubuntuone
<shadeslayer> #ubuntuone-- then
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> ~ubuntuone()
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: never evar call a dtor manually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when you get free please upload k3b and choqok, k3b has critical fix to bug 596926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596926 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "k3b crashes on clicking Settings > Configure k3b" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596926
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whai?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you cano upload choqok?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> its in main and im only kubuntu member :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> to maverick
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<apachelogger> that needs a feature freeze exception supposedly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its a bugfix release afaik
<apachelogger> afaik is not good enough
<shadeslayer> 0.9.81 to 0.9.85
<apachelogger> that does not sound bugfix only
<shadeslayer> bah ... there was 0.9.81 release 'officially;
<shadeslayer> and i cant even diff the changelogs :/
<shadeslayer> ill file request tomorrow then 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger Quintasan small update on neon, we wont have maverick builds for a few days, cause :  bug 617072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617072 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Maverick recipe builds fail" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617072
<shadeslayer> anyways im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya laters
<sheytan> apachelogger any hope to expect a backport of u1 for lucid? :)
<nixternal> anyone successfully getting kubuntu-netbook installed with the latest maverick iso's?
<nixternal> successfully I mean out of the box of course, not having to force feed grub
<nixternal> that wasn't the minimize button :/
<ScottK> nixternal: There's no netbook ISO anymore.  What are you installing?
<nixternal> from the desktop cd
<nixternal> it just boots to 'grub rescue>' after install
<nixternal> another weird thing I am noticing. using usb-creator, when i boot from usb stick, it complains about not finding a config file and puts me at the boot: prompt. if I hit enter, nothing happens, so I have to type 'help' to get to the help prompt and when I hit enter in there it boots fine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rather impossible since they made incompatible changes to the under-the-hood stuff
<apachelogger> sheytan: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sry
<nixternal> the installer isn't working when I try from usb install for netbook...it doesn't config username and what not
<nixternal> does anyone have issues installing mav netbook? this is driving me up a wall...
<nixternal> don't know if it is the iso, usb-creator, ubiquity, who knows...
<nixternal> oh, i love it when i do that. yeah, lets see if i can install netbook from an amd64 desktop version....derrrr...way to many iso's downloaded here
<Riddell> that's unlikely to work nixternal 
<nixternal> hehe, you think?
<nixternal> if this install doesn't work, i am throwing my netbook at the first person i see using an iPhone
<nixternal> "Unknown keyword in configuration file."  <- this thing will just not go away
<sheytan> we're getting there step by step http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4219/screenshot55n.png :)
<sheytan> this not a mockup anymore :D
<Riddell> sheytan: who's we?  you and ofirk?
<ScottK> nixternal: I know Riddell's working on some significant Ubiquity changes.
<sheytan> Riddell yep :)
<ofirk> emyller is working on the js side
<nixternal> ScottK: i am trying alpha3 now. did netbook install properly with alpha3? i am now trying a new usb stick and seeing if that might be the case
<ScottK> Should have, but I didn't test it myself.
<nixternal> this 'Unknown keyword in configuration file' is what I get when trying to boot from usb
<nixternal> leaves me at the boot: prompt
<Riddell> alpha3 should be fine
<nixternal> ooh, looking promising. had to remove 'ui' from the syslinux.cfg file on the usb stick...noted bug in usb-creator and syslinux
<nixternal> back later...need to finish this install and head out for the last few remaining days of my vacation :)
<yuriy_work> Nightrose: is that a Staubli robot??
<Nightrose> yuriy_work: jep :)
<yuriy_work> Nightrose: cool! I'm working with one just like it right now
<Nightrose> haha cool
<yuriy_work> except this one's for moving silicon wafers around
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> nice
<yuriy_work> made a Blender model of it for a GUI
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: FFFFFF
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Don
<Quintasan> Don't you have birthday today?
<JontheEchidna> in 2 days
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Quintasan> silly JontheEchidna 
<Quintasan> putting wrong date in Skype and Facebook :P
<JontheEchidna> ?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: my phone and Skype started jumping saying "w00t JontheEchidna has birthday"
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopxy1550
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> Is my clock borked?
<JontheEchidna> today is the 19th, yes?
<Quintasan> Hmm, its 49 minutes past midnight here
<Quintasan> so 20th
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> No wonder
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopfv1550
<Quintasan> My phone has "use provider's date and time"
<Quintasan> and it's 21st theree
<Quintasan> seriously
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: That's what you get for living in Poland
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> in summer we are GMT +2 and the rest of the year we are GMT+1
<Quintasan> our cell carriers have broken calendars
<Quintasan> and my ISP uses cables from commies and they can't give me better internetz than 2Mbps blaming infrastructure
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: better internets in your place?
<JontheEchidna> I have 1.5 Mbps, but if we wanted to drop the dough we could get faster
<Quintasan> Hah, I wanted 20Mbps but they lol'd @ me and blamed infrastructure which haven't been modernized since when commies were in Poland
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> but a stupid village not even kilometer from my home has better cables
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> those that use lightbeams
<Quintasan> how it was called, damn
<JontheEchidna> fiber optic, I think
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> fiber optic cables
<Quintasan> yeah, so one km away they have it but I can't lol
<JontheEchidna> we only had what the cable television provider had until recently
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we could've gotten 20 until recently
<Quintasan> Still, this town is pretty meh
<Quintasan> I want to move to a bigger one if I manage to go to uni
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-20
<maco> anyone else seeing quassel do its word warp just before the last letter in a word instead of at the whitespace?
<yofel> yes, Sput said it was an issue with qt4.7beta
<maco> ok
<crimsun_> jjesse: I'm not sure what you mean in bug 620840. The report clearly shows that the daemon is running.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 620840 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio is not running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620840
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: Riddell bug 620900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 620900 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Upload new choqok release" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620900
<shadeslayer_> oh!!
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: thanks :D
<shadeslayer_> wheee  : http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/use-linux-now-you-can-video-chat-too.html
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: if you can upload k3b from same ppa as well :D
<shadeslayer_> cya later.. till then ^_^
<nigelb> shadeslayer: squeee!
<valorie> nice, when will that be available through Kubuntu?
<valorie> since it's a deb, I assume it can be packaged?
<jussi> shadeslayer: oooh!!  nice!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we've only just now got audio support and then they unroll video for linux :O
<apachelogger> valorie: cannot... it is closed source
<valorie> ah
<valorie> foo
<apachelogger> possible could go into canonical's partner repo, but that is for canonical to work out
<valorie> the only reason I'd like it is to test my sound
<valorie> so far, nothing gets sound
<valorie> I wonder if they put a mic in this laptop
<valorie> or hooked up the wires
<valorie> camera works....
<valorie> .....skype is open?
 * valorie has skype
<apachelogger> valorie: well you could just install google's deb :P
<valorie> I could
<valorie> but generally prefer to stick with the wisdom of you packaging wizards here
<apachelogger> google's debs are as good as ours usually ;)
<valorie> well, it was going to be automatically installed in ~/Documents
<apachelogger> no
<valorie> and since I don't think that's probably the proper place to put it
<valorie> I didn't
<apachelogger> it would have downloaded the deb :P
<apachelogger> there
<valorie> which is silly
<valorie> I have a downloads folder for that purpose
<apachelogger> that is up to the browser
<apachelogger> a website cannot dictate where a download should go
<valorie> I guess
<valorie> perhaps mine got reset at some point
<valorie> I found a lot of dreck in Docs folder today
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> only ought to be one file :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480821/
<valorie> I might try it later
<valorie> right now I have gchat shut off
<valorie> because people keep interrupting!
<valorie> get into IRC if you wanna talk, geez
<nigelb> lol
<apachelogger> on irc I always get highlighted for no good reason :P
<apachelogger> which is also not better
<valorie> everybody loves ya!
<valorie> and values your opinion
<valorie> and help
<valorie> and all around fluffiness
<apachelogger> valorie: unfortunately ;)
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
 * apachelogger thinks today is neversfelde's bday
<apachelogger> neversfelde: happy day of birth!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu and KNR 10.04.1 released | Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy birthday to our beloved MOTO neversfelde!
<Sput> maco: yeah, fixed in newer versions of Qt 4.7... the b*stards changed behavior of a text metrics-related function mid-release...
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dpm> right, I've installed Kubuntu maverick in a VM to test translations. When I chose "Install Kubuntu" on the first screen, it went to the live session instead of starting the installer (actually, to the login screen, it would not login automatically) - is this a known bug?
<apachelogger> \o/ final eval done
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you pass?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I only filled in the eval form
<apachelogger> btw, working on a blog post about the techy things of u1-kde
<Riddell> good morning dpm 
<Riddell> are you using an alpha or a daily CD?
<Riddell> I've no idea what state the daily CDs are in, ubiquity has had too many changes
<dpm> hey Riddell, daily, using TestDrive to test
<dpm> ok, I'll fetch an alpha and update
<Riddell> shadeslayer: k3b and choqok uploaded, many thanks
<Riddell> right, time to dist upgrade, wish me luck
<ulysses> cross the fingers
<dpm> Riddell, the A3 ISO has the same problem: the installer does not run and it takes you to kdm. There I need to log in (ubuntu/no password). I'm now trying to run the installation from the live session
<dpm> no luck with that, either. It kicks me out of the session and I'm back at kdm
<apachelogger> opinions on http://imgur.com/1ZDqK
<apachelogger> diagram of the internal structures of ubuntuone-kde
<apachelogger> right then
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am switching rekonq for konqueror
 * apachelogger is sick of loosing data
<dpm> I'll try the OEM install mode now
<Riddell> apachelogger: still getting crashes?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> very random too
<apachelogger> so it is not even like I could avoid them
<Riddell> ooh la la, c'est tout francais
<Riddell> except for bluedevil, to be expected
<ulysses> Riddell: where comes Maverick's current networkmanager applet from?
<Riddell> ulysses: from KDE SVN
<Riddell> it's in extragear/network now although we haven't updated in a while (because I tend to update it when suse update it since they're the upstream)
<Riddell> agateau: La francais pour "Notes" est "Notes"?
<agateau> Riddell: I think so, what's the context?
<Riddell> agateau: Kontact sidebar
<agateau> Riddell: yes, "Notes" is good
<Riddell> aussi "Contacts" "Messages" et "Journal"?
<ulysses> Riddell: there are plasma-applet_networkmanagement.po, libknetworkmanager.po and desktop_extragear-base_networkmanager.po in trunk/l10n-kde4/hu/messages/extragear-base, maybe these belongs to the NM applet?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ulysses: also knetworkmanager.po ?  or maybe that no longer exists
<Riddell> agateau: j'aime "Flux", c'est un mot bon 
<dpm> Right, OEM installer also not working. I'm going to download the alternate iso and install kubuntu from there... :/
<ulysses> Riddell: yes, I didn't see it because it is translated
<Riddell> ulysses: what made you look at networkmanager applet?  you noticed it was missing translations?
<Riddell> Kontact seems good for translations, guess the 4.4 backport magic worked
<ulysses> Riddell: yes, there are untranslated messages
<Riddell> ulysses: you're running latest maverick in Hungarian?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes, however I didn't rebooted it, and there were language pack updates
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, let me know where else you find missing translations
<Riddell> koffice seems a bit patchy with its French translation
<Riddell> hmm, koffice is 2.2.1 but koffice-l10n is 2.0
<ulysses> oh, we have to work lot on KOffice, the hungarian is only at 57%, and we need 75% to earn
<ulysses> KDE upstream translation needs lots of work, but the translator resources are limited:(
<rerx> hi! I'm running the Amarok 2.3.2 beta from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<rerx> unfortunately it loses the options "move/copy to collection" from the context menu in the file browser
<rerx> #amarok tell me that it should still be there, so I guess there was an oversight building that package
<Riddell> rerx: I have it, right Click on MP3 file Copier dans la Collection -> Collection locale
<ulysses> me too, running Kubuntu 10.10 and Amarok 2.3.1.90
<rerx> that's strange
<Riddell> rerx: got a screenshot?
<rerx> I'm running 10.04 with KDE 4.5 from the updates ppa
<rerx> I mean backports ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whee :D
<rerx> I'm going to prepare one, just a sec
<rerx> here you go: http://www.abload.de/img/context-menu-missing-ohy06.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also.. choqok's icon is now green :P
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok
<rerx> Riddel: could this be related to running KDE SC 4.5 on Lucid?
<Riddell> rerx: wouldn't think so
<Riddell> rerx: just checked on 10.04 with KDE Platform 4.4 and Amarok 2.3.1.90, also no problem there
<rerx> hmm, I guess I won't be able to avoid building it on my own to try if it makes a difference
<shadeslayer> btw are kdepimlibs and kdepim-runtime are located in two different svn locations?
<rerx> but that will have to wait a little, thanks for now!
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> maco2: ping
<Riddell> I love how gnome keyring doesn't tell you why it wants your password
 * Riddell tracks down the koffice-l10n build failure
<Tm_T> Riddell: and how it steals your keyboard too even when it's not focused
<Riddell> system settings doesn't set $LANG, GTK apps are translated as long as you are using qtcurve, openoffice is not
<Riddell> ^^ does that seem like a fair summary ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should i upload rekonq 0.5 for lucid to beta backports?
<shadeslayer> apparently apachelogger thinks so :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: system settings?
<apachelogger> you mean the locale KCM?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can't it go into normal ubuntu backports?
<apachelogger> well yeah, we do not patch the KCM other than adding language-selector
<shadeslayer> Riddell: afaik deps on kde 4.5
<apachelogger> which is the reason JontheEchidna should be given to possibility to take a shot at improving that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: surely not, they wouldn't consider bugs that affected 4.5
<Riddell> apachelogger: but that's horribly broken surely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont follow
<apachelogger> Riddell: the language-selector or the locale KCM?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rekonq 0.5 depends on KDE Platform 4.4
<Riddell> apachelogger: locale KCM
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do you change the setting for non KDE apps?
<apachelogger> I do not think that KDE very much is concerned with whether non-integrated apps intregrate far enough to get the locale right
<apachelogger> Riddell: language-selector
<shadeslayer> really? alright then, backports it is
<Riddell> apachelogger: for which you need to change the whole system and you need to have admin rights
<apachelogger> Riddell: IMHO the KDE-only widget thing should be replaced by language-selector embedding into the KCM
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, good point
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe it should just drop a script for exporting LANG in the folder with scripts for KDE startup?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I think so, but I'm amazed this isn't something everyone moans about
<apachelogger> then again ... I wonder how we would reliably translate the KDE language codes to system language codes (they surely are different)
<Riddell> KDE can hardly slag us off for bad i18n when it can't even set the i18n
<Riddell> unless I'm missing something
<apachelogger> Riddell: every distro implements their own junk for locale so I doubt people notice
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> how ironic, qt-language-selector isn't translated
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> dantti: after upgrade the view does not refresh suggesting that one needs to upgrade again or the upgrade was unsuccessful
<apachelogger> after refreshing the view is updated
<jimhu> Hi
<Riddell> hi jimhu 
<jimhu> Riddell: I'm here to report some problems that are ralated to kimpanel/ibus and im-swtich
<Riddell> jimhu: just some problems or does it not work at all?
<jimhu> Riddell:First of all, Kubuntu uses ibus as its default input method, but it's a GTK+ program.  Though QTCurve is used to make QT and GTK+ have the same look, ibus does not.
<jimhu> Riddell: ibus works great but looks really ugly, since it has a unthemed gtk+ look
<jimhu> Riddell:ibus is loaded by im-switch which starts before kde itself starts, so ibus won't apply qtcurve theme
<jimhu> Riddell: and i've noticed that im-switch has "ibus-qt" opion which makes ibus uses kimpanel as its frontend.
<Riddell> using kimpanel would be the sensible thing, but I've no idea if kimpanel works
<jimhu> Riddell:But since the same reason, it won't work at all.
<Riddell> it won't work because it gets loaded too soon?
<jimhu> Riddell:correctly
<jimhu> Riddell:if you start ibus by add the  entry "ibus-daemon --panel=/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-kde" in the "autorun" module in System setting, everything works fine
<jimhu> Riddell:the fact that im-switch loads ibus before kde starts breaks the constant look of GTK+ program(ibus itself only) and kimpanel
<dpm> Riddell, 
<dpm> <yurchor> Thank you for fixing these problems. There is also some constant overloading of kdelibs in Kubuntu: it has +320 strings from katepart and other things in kdelibs module.
<dpm> <yurchor> Cf.:  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/uk/+index?start=150&batch=75
<dpm> <yurchor> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable-kde4/team/uk/kdelibs/
<dpm>  This prevents smooth integration with upstream.
<Riddell> jimhu: so sounds like we want to fix im-switch to not start ibus but instead put an autostart file for that command when configured to use KDE?
<dpm> Any ideas where the extra strings can come from? ^
<jimhu> Riddell: Yeah, that will fix everything
<Riddell> jimhu: I can't even seem to add kimpanel to my plasma panel :(
<jimhu> Riddell:try to add it to desktop and than drag it onto the panel
<Riddell> dpm: he's complaining about strings in katepart4.pot ?
<yurchor> No, i'm complaining about strings in kdelibs itself.
<Riddell> jimhu: so having added kimpanel and run ibus-daemon --panel=/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-kde   how do I get it to input something?
<Riddell> I'm using English locale, but how do I tell kimpanel I want to write in Chinese or whatever?
<jimhu> Riddell:you should install ibus obviously, and then install some input method, like ibus-pinyin
<jimhu> Riddell: you may have to install plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus
<jimhu> Riddell: after that, run ibus-daemon --panel=/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-kde in the terminal
<jimhu> Riddell: Open Kate or anything that can input characters
<jimhu> Riddell:Press Ctrl+space to switch to PinYin input method, and then input "nihao".
<jimhu> Riddell:   Press
<jimhu> Riddell: if you have install the proper fonts, you can see "你好" in the bar that comes out
<Riddell> hmm, nope, doesn't do anything
<shadeslayer> any ideas why i get -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull: command not found 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because you're missing the "cmake" ?
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/VpuQU1Gt
<Riddell> jimhu: if I click on the pencil icon I just get a menu with "disable" in it, presumably there should be something else there?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: line 119
<dpm> Riddell, to write in Chinese, the best thing is to use language selector to install the language. It will also install additional fonts and the necessary input methods for ibus
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd try removing line 118
<jimhu> Riddell:http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Kimpanel
<jimhu> Riddell: you can refer to this article which explains how to use kimpanel in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same thing
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ->doofus()
<shadeslayer> fixed now
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ( didnt source :P )
<JontheEchidna> We build our packages in debug mode and then strip the debug symbols into a separate package, yes?
<apachelogger> blogging is way too exhausting :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol :P
<JontheEchidna> In that case, I believe that as a result qDebug()'s are on by default
<apachelogger> srsly I started working on a somewhat more technical blog post about u1-kde like 4 hours ago
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Qt packages are not built with debugfull by default I think
<JontheEchidna> Maybe we could add -DQT_NO_DEBUG to vars.mk
<apachelogger> KDE packages should not be using qdebug anyway
<JontheEchidna> I'm mainly thinking of libdbusmenu-qt
<JontheEchidna> it has srsly annoying qDebug()'s
<apachelogger> it ought not be built with KDE build system if it is qt
<apachelogger> or manually defie QT_NO_DEBUG
<apachelogger> doing it in KDE is probably a bad idea as qDebug ought to only be used if the author deliberately wants to work around kDebug being controllable at runtime
<apachelogger> IMHO
<JontheEchidna> -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> wonder what that means
<Riddell> jimhu: well I'm now running in chinese and set the autostart file, still can't type anything chinese
<Riddell> chinese is the default system language and input method 
<Riddell> sigh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uses /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/*-debian.cmake IIRC
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also I think that actually sets QT_NO_DEBUG
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> ./FindKDE4Internal.cmake:   set(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS_DEBIAN         "-DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG")
<apachelogger> ./FindKDE4Internal.cmake:   set(CMAKE_C_FLAGS_DEBIAN           "-DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEBUG"
<apachelogger> those vars come from build_type
<shadeslayer> the stuff people report.... ( bug 620789 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 620789 in KDE Base "kwrite crashes when trying to open a 2.8 GB text file" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620789
<Riddell> dpm: well I do see some kate strings in kdelibs4 which are also in katepart4 (where upstream has them)
<Riddell> dpm: they're not generated by our packages, so I blame launchpad
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: happy birthday :D
<shadeslayer> Need to get 128MB/238MB of archives. After unpacking 655MB will be used. << from my own doing :(
<jimhu> Riddell: try not to close terminal windows after running that command
<shadeslayer> project neon might just make it in time for maverick :P
<Riddell> jimhu: how does im-switch start ibus at login?
<Riddell> ah, must be /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch
<jimhu> Riddell: it starts ibus before X starts
<jimhu> Riddell:yeah
<txwikinger> What packages do I need to install to compile Kubuntu themes?
<Riddell> what do you mean by Kubuntu themes?
<Riddell> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/jr/.xinput.d/en_US': Permission denied 
<Riddell> I think language-selector is broken ^^
<Riddell> Please install following packages: "( plasam-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus )"
<Riddell> in more ways than one, spot the typo ^^
<txwikinger> well something that could replace oxygen
<txwikinger> Not my question someone asked that and I thought the question itself does not make sebnse really
<Riddell> txwikinger: replace oxygen what? icons?  widget style?  plasma theme?
<Riddell> system settings will let you do them all anyway
<Riddell> but compiling, dunno what he means there
<txwikinger> I think it is about creating such a theme
<txwikinger> you can do all of that in settings, right?
<apachelogger> settings is for settings, not creating
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
 * apachelogger has odd key mapping issues :O
<txwikinger> apachelogger: how do you create them
<apachelogger> I wonder why it is that my system always breaks shortly after feature freeze
<apachelogger> txwikinger: google:how to create kstyle; google:how to create kwin style; google:how to create kdm theme
<txwikinger> ok ok
<maco2> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> maco2: did you ever use the ubuntuone gnome version?
<maco2> apachelogger: one one of my laptops. thats how data got to U1 initially
<apachelogger> also, do you have gnome-keyring running on your systems?
 * apachelogger just noticed that ubuntu-sso might do silly things if both kwallet and gnome-keyring are installed
<apachelogger> and ubuntu-sso-gnomekeyring and ubuntu-sso-kwallet for that matter ^^
<maco2> the one that had the gnome version has gnome-keyring. i cant figure out how to get it to shush though
<maco2> the one im on right now just has the kde kind
<maco2> i can try removing the gnomey stuff from the other when i get home from work
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I find this all very odd 
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/20/ubuntu-one-technical-aspects/
 * apachelogger cannot think straight no more @.@
<jussi> apachelogger: you are very odd, so that shouldnt be a suprise :D
<apachelogger> right
 * jussi hugs apachelogger
 * apachelogger rehugs jussi
<\sh> apachelogger is an awesome rockstart...:) 
<\sh> apachelogger: and now you have a lifetime flatrate for the ubuntu one music store? ;)
<Riddell> anyone want to file a FFe for bluedevil?
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, sure :P
<\sh> apachelogger: lol...good work btw...you really rock :)
<\sh> apachelogger: btw did you use inkscape for the diagramm? it really looks like the ones I'm creating for my manager about new HW infrastructure ;)
<shadeslayer> im still backtrace-less :/
<apachelogger> \sh: yes
 * apachelogger is starting to get the hang of doing diagrams in inkscape
<shadeslayer> maybe this has something to do with it
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/UDCb2bCg
<shadeslayer> any ideas? ... im not getting traces in my kde-devel account
<dpm> Riddell, after a quick test with a new installation, I've seen the first things which are not translated:
<dpm> http://imagebin.ca/view/GTCUGk.html
<dpm> http://imagebin.ca/view/SBgo6f.html
<dpm> http://imagebin.ca/view/hjUj-Kw.html
<dpm> http://imagebin.ca/view/cDoiwHPG.html
<dpm> Could you help me confirm that these are genuine bugs and if so find out the packages where translations should come from?
<dpm> The most visible ones are the menu entries and the system settings app, which is completely untranslated apart from a few items
<apachelogger> dpm: run this action https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+pots/notificationhelper/ca/6/+translate
<dpm> nice, not a bug
<dpm> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> dpm: same domain should be the origin of that notification
<Riddell> dpm: what language are you using?
<dpm> Catalan
<apachelogger> dpm: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+pots/desktop-kubuntu-notification-helper/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=upgrade+not
<apachelogger> the untranslated bits in the menu worry me though
<dpm> nice, another one done. I'll take care of translating those
<dpm> apachelogger, yes, those and system settings not being translated are the ones that look critical to me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well, it does not seem to be a problem with the patch I get german translations for the menu
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you get a translated menu in french?
<dpm> There was a message at some point telling me that the language support was not complete, but I discarded it the first time and it never came back since. I'm not sure if that is supposed to make a difference. I believe that message comes from language selector
<Riddell> apachelogger: kickoff menu?  yes
<apachelogger> ok so it is not the patch that is failing
<dpm> I tried to install a new language (German) trying to get that popup back, but then language selector told me that it had had a problem and that it was not possible to install new languages :/
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kdebase-runtime/+pots/desktop-kdebase-runtime/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=graphics
<dpm> Yeah, that one comes from upstream and it's translated, not sure why it's not being loaded
<apachelogger> dpm: it should only try to install kde-l10n-foo after installation for additional resources such as sound files and what not
<apachelogger> in fact I think it does do that as part of the installation these days
<dpm> I'm not sure if it makes a difference, but that's a new installation. Seeing that you are not seeing problems and that no one has complained yet, most probably upgrades are fine for some reason
<apachelogger> dpm: can you please try running kbuildsycoca4 and then relogin
<apachelogger> better yet
<apachelogger> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<Riddell> dpm: trying Catalan I get the kickoff menu translated completely
<apachelogger> maybe the desktop file cache is out of date 
<dpm> apachelogger, let me try that
<dpm> Riddell, mine is a new installation - is yours as well? The only entry I get translated is the "Ajuda" one (Help)
<Riddell> apachelogger: oui
<Riddell> dpm: I think I last reinstalled at alpha 3 and have upgraded
<Riddell> dpm: what version of language-pack-kde-ca-base do you have installed?
<Riddell> dpm: do you have the file /usr/share/locale-langpack/ca/LC_MESSAGES/desktop_kdebase-workspace.mo ?
<Riddell> dpm: under System Settings -> Localisation (UN flag icon) what order are the languages?
<dpm> Riddell, I've got the latest langpack installed from 3 days ago, the mo file is there. When I first run langage selector there weren't any languages there, so I had to add Catalan (it was already installed, but not on the list). So the list has now only got Catalan. In any case, I had done that already and logged out and in before reporting the problems, and it didn't seem to make any difference.
<JontheEchidna> "This library is actually very simple to use but got some fine internals, in fact I spent hours just looking at the code and scrolling through its glory (because there was a bug  )." <-haha
<Riddell> dpm: hum, I'm out of ideas then
<dpm> Riddell, apachelogger, hm, running 'kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental' logging out and back in did not seem to make a difference
<Riddell> dpm: this is from a daily alternate CD?
<dpm> yep
<dpm> Is rekonq the default browser? I see it is not translated as well. Is that an official KDE app?
<Tm_T> dpm: no, it's not part of KDE SC
<Tm_T> also IIRC it's not default browser
<Riddell> it is currently default browser
<Riddell> and its package comes with no translations currently
<Tm_T> in Lucid?
<dpm> bummer
<Riddell> upstream will change that before release but it'll be a first try
<dpm> are they using gettext by any chance?
 * dpm hopes
<JontheEchidna> It's just a useless sidebar at the moment, but it's a start: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopha1550
<JontheEchidna> need a better Kubuntu icon though
<Riddell> dpm: yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: goodness
<dpm> ah, cool. Riddell, do they have any kind of i18n support already in place? Is there anything they might need help with?
<Riddell> dpm: yes it's all there, they just haven't entered string freeze for 1.0 yet
<Riddell> although that might be today
<dpm> Riddell, so, if all is there, and regardless of the string freeze not being in place, could we not already import the .pot template in the package. I'm just thinking in terms of doing it as early as possible to ensure it is translatable in Maverick. Upstream could also benefit from the Ubuntu translators contributions 
<Riddell> dpm: I assumed we did
<dpm> Riddell, oh, we do, we do. I just hadn't realised. It's all here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/rekonq
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i want to help!
<shadeslayer> with kubuntu software center
<shadeslayer> i might just be able to learn something :P
<Riddell> there was me thinking you wanted to do MIRs and FFe for bluedevil :)
<JontheEchidna> bug 614699 needs taking care of, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614699 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Qt 4.7.0 breaks QX11EmbedWidget" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614699
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu and KNR 10.04.1 released | Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy birthday to our beloved MOTU neversfelde!
<JontheEchidna> (s/MOTO/MOTU)
<JontheEchidna> anyways, I have to wait until I open muon trunk, which means I have to make a 1.0.x branch, which means I have to wait until I can move it out of kdereview in 6 days
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i can, will have to wait till sunday tho :P
<shadeslayer> and more work can be done on tuesday.. holiday :P
<JontheEchidna> But I'm not sure what junior jobs would be available, other than maybe coding the status bar
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: anything will do :P
<apachelogger> dpm: I have a feeling that rekonq will become un-defaulted though
<dpm> apachelogger, why is that? And what's going to be the default, if that happens?
<apachelogger> back to konqueror because rekonq is made out of crash
<dpm> hm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im trying to fix rekonq whenever i haz the time ;)
<shadeslayer> which is not alot these days seeing that my teachers are frickin loading me up with assignments
 * apachelogger feels compelled to just switch to firefox so that kubuntu has a working browser just once
<apachelogger> did something break in the kernel?
 * apachelogger got loads and loads of traces when booting 
 * apachelogger is now using windows :P
<Riddell> I do too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> not good
<Riddell> dpm: well I can't install from today's daily, it gives me a red screen with error in Catalan which I can't understand
<Riddell> so I can't recreate your issue
<dpm> Riddell, right, what was the error text and where did it appear?
<Riddell> in the installer during main package install
<dpm> can you do a screenshot if it is running in a VM?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: help!
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/install.jpeg
<shadeslayer> amarok cries with my ipod :(
<shadeslayer> something about not being able to initialse it
<shadeslayer> *initialize 
<shadeslayer> :'( http://imgur.com/lwvUk
<shadeslayer> and then going through the hoops i get http://imgur.com/TrhMC
 * apachelogger declares maverick broken
 * shadeslayer declares amarok broken
<maco> Riddell: why is your vbox chinese?
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> failsafe
<apachelogger> is a work of crossdesktopness
<apachelogger> if it used gdm explicitly anymore I am sure we could sell it as upstream work
<dpm> Riddell, here's the translation: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/481028/
<Riddell> maco: the real question is why is my input not chinese :(
<apachelogger> and the fact that my inputs are being rendered to death by Somethin in maverick does not make me happy
<apachelogger> time to rant away
<maco> Riddell: setting your reading language and your keyboard layout or IME are two different operations?
<shadeslayer> debfx: wheres my amarok 2.3.2!!??
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> see kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> ppa!!!!
<Riddell> dantti_: kpackagekit has no translations?
<Riddell> or rather, I packaged it from svn without translations, where can I get them?
<dantti_> Riddell: I'll ask probably this weekend for it, since I broke many of them
<dantti_> well normally the guy who package it for fedora give me the files he grabs from kde svn
<Riddell> fair enough, extracting translations from svn can be fiddly
<dantti_> I have now just 3 issues before I belive it's stable :P the hardest one is to fix KCMultiDialog
<dantti_> which btw I don't know if I ask you to patch kde 4.5.0 or if I stay with an internally fixed version of it
<dantti_> before it can go upstream
<Riddell> dantti_: is that the same issue as k3b had?
<dantti_> I'm not aware of it
<dantti_> the issue is that this class if broken since I know it...
<dantti_> it connects all KCM slots to the buttons so you click apply and it call save() in all of them :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: presumably we don't need qapt-batch in the seeds?  it'll be brought in by whatever needs it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Presumably.  (install-package was in the seed before qapt-batch, so I assumed there was a reason)
<JontheEchidna> but if there's not, then it's not needed in the seed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where are translations for qapt done?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kde svn
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't have any .desktop files, so the .po's shipped with the tarball have all the l10n-y goodness
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where is it in svn?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdereview (http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/kdereview/ for l10n)
<Riddell> thanks
<JontheEchidna> should move to extragear in a week tho
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what about kcm-gtk, where are the translations from that?
<Riddell> I see them in the package, where do they come from?
<JontheEchidna> Those are stored in the source repository in bzr. They came from launchpad + people emailing them to me
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so just use https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kcm-gtk ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any idea where kcm-touchpad gets its translations?
<JontheEchidna> launchpad and people emailing the author, iirc
<Riddell> kubuntu specific translations listed at bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TranslationsDay
<Riddell> let me know if you can think of any that are missed
<Riddell> dpm: can we get those priorities in launchpad?
<dpm> Riddell, sure, I need to go in a bit, but I'll take care of arranging them today
<dpm> Riddell, after installing a few updates on that alternate iso system, the menus appear now translated. No idea what happened there
<dpm> Also, the desktop entry for usb creator appears untranslated. Any ideas if it's handled differently from the one used in Ubuntu?
<Riddell> shouldn't be
<Riddell> but it's on the needs checking list in the wiki page above so I'll look at it later
 * Riddell out
<dpm> Riddell, ok, have a good weekend and see you on Monday
<dpm> Does anyone know what's up with  qaptbatch? It's listed as Kubuntu-specific, but translators are asked to translate in SVN? Why can't the translations be fetched from LP and committed all at once? Not many Ubuntu translators have got upstream svn accounts
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maverick is truly broken
<apachelogger> told ya
<shadeslayer> Riddell: small rekonq update, were about to enter FF
<shadeslayer> just deciding whether to put the bookmark star on the left or right :P
<shadeslayer> AND... we might not have a 1.0 release... adjam is thinking of a 0.6 release 
<JontheEchidna> dpm: Hmm, I wouldn't really call it Kubuntu-specific. Debian could package it if they wanted, too
<JontheEchidna> obviously not during their freeze and all, but there's nothing stopping any debain-based distro from using it
<dpm> where is the upstream?
<JontheEchidna> inside kde svn
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/libqapt/ <- source code
<dpm> right, then we should take it off that list
<JontheEchidna> done
<dpm> and what's up with qapt, same situation?
<apachelogger> kde rev 995209
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=995209&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 995209 | SVN_SILENT follow Qt coding style (comments) improve comments
<dpm> ah, I see, it's the same thing, sorry
<dantti_> Riddell: and btw yesterday I fixed packagekit to emit the speed of downloads...  http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopq13253  and today I improved how aptcc emits installing packages :)
<odla> may i ask what menu bar this is and is there a way to get this global bar on lucid? http://jontheechidna.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/oneperntoh.png
<JontheEchidna> odla: plasma-widget-menubar. Not sure about it's lucid availability
<odla> JontheEchidna: thanks ... does it work just with Qt or Qt, GTK, FF, and OO.org?
<JontheEchidna> It should work with regular Qt and GTK. FF and OO.org have to be patched
<odla> thanks
<JontheEchidna> though I don't know if those apps have patches yet...
<nigelb> gah, just when I looking for him... Johntheechidna...
<ejat> apachelogger: will ya backport the ubuntuone-kde for lucid ? 
<ScottK> ejat: No.  Too many incompatible changes in Ubuntu One packages.
<maco> nigelb: we nicknamed him Jon the Taco at UDS Dallas
<nigelb> maco: Noted for Future.  Why may I ask?
<maco> nigelb: because for all of us who've had mexican food, "enchilada" is what we read "echidna" as at a glance, so someone (nixernal?) actually said "jon the enchilada" to refer to him. only, thats long to type, so we shortened it to an easier-to-type mexican food: tao
<maco> *taco
<maco> (and yet i still cant...)
<nigelb> maco: hahaha
<nigelb> you typed enchilada correct and screwed up taco.  the irony.
<maco> i tend to misspell the last word before i hit enter
<maco> because the rest of 'em i have time to backspace before i hit enter :P
<nigelb> LOL
<ejat> ScottK: thanks for da info .. so its mean .. all the dependecies are all in maverick .. rite?
<ScottK> Yes, but I'm not familiar with the details.
<ejat> its ok .. 
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-21
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Happy B-Day :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Quintasan> damn that apachelogger, fix kubotu already
 * Quintasan slides cookies down to JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> <3
<Quintasan> dohohoho
<Quintasan> project-neon is alive!
<JontheEchidna> pre-pre-pre-pre alpha: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopjt1574 (just looks pretty. the install button does nada)
<Quintasan> software center?
 * Quintasan slides down some vodka to JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> icon grabber seems to be running into the same problem as adept (kde bug 170824) :(
<ubottu> KDE bug 170824 in general "Adept Installer is missing icons for a lot of apps" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170824
<JontheEchidna> can't seem to get KIconLoader to look in /usr/share/app-install/icons :/
<Quintasan> dohohoho
<Quintasan> damn u debugging libs
<Quintasan> now everything shall go smootly
<Quintasan> smoothly*
 * Quintasan needs headphones with mic
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm going to stick with Tiling for few days
<Quintasan> and see how that works for me
<Quintasan> hhahahahaa
<Quintasan> PRAISE ME
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
 * Quintasan goes mad
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think your madness is contagious and I'm having it transmitted to me
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> zomg
<JontheEchidna> I have teh fix0r'd it
<Quintasan> Just as expected.
<Quintasan> :3
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopza1574
<Quintasan> I'm looking forward to see it in Maverick+1
<Quintasan> Narwhal was it?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<JontheEchidna> icons back to normal size: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopzz1574
<Quintasan> I approve of this!
<JontheEchidna> man, I have a lot to do still
<JontheEchidna> category view for the main page
<JontheEchidna> app pages
<Quintasan> dir
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> I'm off to bed then
<Quintasan> good night
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: Happy Birthday
<JontheEchidna> thanks. :) I am now 19 in UTC time :P
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: one day too late :), I was born on 20th of August 1979
<JontheEchidna> oh, happy birthday to you then :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> thanks
<neversfelde> lions rock
<valorie> stil the 20th here -- happy bday JontheEchidna!
<valorie> and neversfelde!
<valorie> birthday buddies
<JontheEchidna> I'm the 21st, but in euro timezones it's already the 21st
<valorie> you are still bday budz
<jjesse-netbook> yay happy birhtday to those guys
<jjesse-netbook> hey guys question: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources                           
<jjesse-netbook>   404  Not Found
<jjesse-netbook> an an apt-get update
<jjesse-netbook> is maverick broken bad?
<maco> happy birthday JontheEchidna and neversfelde!
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu and KNR 10.04.1 released | Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy birthday to our beloved MOTU neversfelde & core-dev JontheEchidna!
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu and KNR 10.04.1 released | Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Happy birthday to our beloved core-dev JontheEchidna (with super cow powers ;))!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: happy bday
 * apachelogger wishes an rbot was around ^^
 * nigelb waves apachelogger :)
 * apachelogger waves back at nigelb
<nigelb> apachelogger: KDE Ubuntu One looks really cool.
<nigelb> (more attractive too)
<apachelogger> well, it is KDE ^^
<nigelb> heh
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> OH DEAR
<apachelogger> OH DEAR!!!!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: choqok is the crap
 * nigelb lols
<nigelb> apachelogger: I do use Choqok.
<apachelogger> dont look at the code
<apachelogger> not ever
<apachelogger> not even at the cmake code that is supposed to make the code work
<apachelogger> both are not only bugged but also ugly
<nigelb> Heh.
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> choqok does not even implement the laconia api
 * apachelogger does not see a model and yet he thinks choqok should use a model
<Quintasan> hnnngh
<Quintasan> o/
<Riddell> happy weekend
<Riddell> ooh, it's JontheEchidna's birthday?  how exciting!
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: happy birthsday!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> qt-recordmydesktop broken
<apachelogger> gtk-recordmydesktop broken
<apachelogger> python fail
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: code you ask? i have nothing to do with it :P
<shadeslayer> i just saw new release and went bazinga!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: happy birthday \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: listen to  http://www.blackstratblues.com/
<shadeslayer> free downloads
 * apachelogger writes a recordmydesktop gui now :P
<ulysses> there is no schedul for KDE 4.5.x point releases?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: file:///opt/project-neon/share/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/dtd/kdex.dtd:101: warning: failed to load external entity "file:///usr/share/xml/docbook/schema/dtd/4.2/docbookx.dtd" << ideas
<shadeslayer> thats causing FTBFS
<apachelogger> builddep on docbook-xml?
 * apachelogger really does not get why recordmydesktop does not get turned into a flipping library
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Z7GpH5aS and http://pastebin.com/ShmvwWrj
<shadeslayer> new ideas :P
<apachelogger> http://gitorious.org/recordmydesktop-kde/recordmydesktop-kde
 * shadeslayer looks
<apachelogger> error in version: epoch in version is not number
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> but?
<shadeslayer> still ftbfs :P
<shadeslayer> i cant figure out
<apachelogger> did you fix your version?
<apachelogger> (= ${binary:Version))
<apachelogger> find the typo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whatcha trying to code?
<apachelogger> recordmydesktop gui
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> brr : W: project-neon-kdetoys source: dbg-package-missing-depends project-neon-kdetoys-dbg
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/pqxTPL1R control file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:     QTimer::singleShot(0, this, SLOT(init())); << why have you put 0 there? cant you like just do connect() ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not the same as connect, if you think about it ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres no signal thats why? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ah ok :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the qtimer will insert the execution of init into the event queue rather than doing it right away
<apachelogger> which usually helps with getting a ready GUI ASAP while things are still being set up in the background
<shadeslayer> ah
<Nightrose> happy birthday JontheEchidna :)
<maco> apachelogger: if choqok doesnt do the laconica api, then why is it able to do the redent functionality?
<CIA-71> [choqok] sitter * 1166204 * trunk/extragear/network/choqok/cmake/modules/FindQtOAuth.cmake (log message trimmed)
<CIA-71> FindQtOAuth: * look for right pkconfig name * look quitely for the name,
<CIA-71> otherwise it will message the user "not found" (if the pkconfig file was not
<nigelb> can one of you folks look into bug 32333?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32333 in grub (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-grub-splashimages adds a splashimage config line to GRUB's menu.lst to the wrong place" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32333
<nigelb> (if its fixed, please close it)
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> altho of lately im scared of rebooting my pc
<shadeslayer> !find kubuntu-grub-splashimages maverick 
<ubottu> Package/file kubuntu-grub-splashimages does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ^ invalid
<shadeslayer> WTH is the problem with my kde svn builds :/
<shadeslayer> i have no debugging symbols :/
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yeah, now I'm stuck at figuring out grub :P
<shadeslayer> nigelb: erm.. that package isnt in maverick anymore
<nigelb> isn't grub2 package also called grub?
<nigelb> !info grub
<shadeslayer> removed in jaunty
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (lucid), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-grub-splashimages/+publishinghistory
<shadeslayer> bug 457825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457825 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages (Ubuntu) "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457825
<nigelb> shadeslayer: can you comment on the bug and close it?
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Thank you :)
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> where is nixternal?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/ubuntu-one-technical-aspects/#comment-350
<apachelogger> we are red-headed now
<apachelogger> from blue to red, what a regression :/
<apachelogger> maco: it uses the twitter compability API it seems
<nigelb> apachelogger: someone should tell the troll about the poll that was linked here
<nigelb> kubuntu seemed to top the list
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> nigelb: closed
 * nigelb hugs shadeslayer :)
 * shadeslayer hugs back
<shadeslayer> brrr
<apachelogger> I hope everyone already took a vote on http://kde-look.org/poll/index.php?poll=256
<shadeslayer> nope
 * shadeslayer votes for Windows....
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> how do you vote?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: look at right sidebar
<shadeslayer> its closed i think
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> mail from google in spam
<apachelogger> how unfortunate
<apachelogger> Congratulations, from our data it seems that you have successfully passed the Final Evaluations.
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs everyone
<nigelb> apachelogger: PARTY!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<nigelb> yay, the birthday boy is here!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: apachelogger this calls for a party!!!!!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: dear mentor if you have some time please poke me so that we can disucss the results of my eval and plans
<shadeslayer> ->finally has backtraces
 * nigelb sings "Happy birthday to you" to JontheEchidna :)
 * apachelogger would ask an rbot to sing, since apachelogger is a bad singer :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> dr konki crashed
<shadeslayer> what a coincidence :p
<nigelb> apachelogger: Me too.  Nobody cares for "Happy Birthday"!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> I am afraid we have to license it first anyway
<apachelogger> otherwise we might get sued
<nigelb> oh yeah.  I came to know about it only recently.
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: hello
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: hola :)
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order coffee
 * DrKonqi slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: order birthday package for JontheEchidna
 * DrKonqi is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * DrKonqi slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to JontheEchidna and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday JontheEchidna, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: Happy Birthday JontheEchidna :D
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: To your health!
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> hah!
<shadeslayer> ok
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: I wonder why you tell me
<apachelogger> bug!!!
<shadeslayer> now we have the 3 bots
 * apachelogger notes that rbotbar needs a refactor and love
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna and hides
<JontheEchidna> my present to y'all: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopsw1574 (Install buttons don't do anything yet, very pre-pre-pre alpha)
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: quit
<DrKonqi> apachelogger, you don't have 'basics::quit::quit' permissions here
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sweeeeet
<JontheEchidna> we need to ship some sort of Kubuntu icon somewhere
<apachelogger> in order to play the supremacy card you will need really custom delegates though ;)
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: SWEET!
<apachelogger> like kpk
<apachelogger> just in good lookin
<sheytan> JontheEchidna amazing :D Does the main screen works? That one where are all categories? :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where do you develop that thingy?
<JontheEchidna> sheytan: right now it can only display all applications. :P I still have to write a main category page and such
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have fun with the new rbot :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not a pervert! (not always)
<nigelb> where is kubotu?
<shadeslayer> haha
<sheytan> JontheEchidna sure :) Glad someone is working on  this, really :)
 * shadeslayer points to Roran
 * nigelb lols @ "not always"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm waiting until I can move muon to extragear (currently in kdereview) so then I can branch a 1.0.x branch for muon and open trunk again
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice
<nigelb> sheytan: kubotu got renamed?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: no
<shadeslayer> thats my bot :P
<sheytan> i don't know :D
<shadeslayer> same codebase as kubotu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you want this as part of muon?
<nigelb> sheytan: tabfail.  wanted to ask shadeslayer :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: It's using the MuonMainWindow class as a base
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: time for libmuon ;)
<JontheEchidna> perhaps :P
<sheytan> it's not first time ppl point me instead of shadeslayer :D
<shadeslayer> :P
 * apachelogger thinks that if it is in KDE SVN it should not carry kubuntu branding
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should talk to jefferai about getting muon onto git.kde.org so branching becomes less of an effort ;)
<shadeslayer> Roran: order cookies for JontheEchidna
 * Roran slides cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer> uh oh.. one sec
<shadeslayer> now everything is fine ^_^
 * apachelogger giggles over recorditnow
<shadeslayer> need some help with this backtrace http://pastebin.com/XVyD3EW5
<shadeslayer> line 27, how do i read it?
<shadeslayer> what is it trying to say to me? :P
<shadeslayer> and do i read  0x00007f4617a010ba  as one? or  0x0000 7f4617a010ba 
<maco> apachelogger: which version? cuz twitter doesnt have that "repeat" functionality... identi.ca has redenting where it doesnt resend to groups, and choqok uses that. it also uses oauth which identica has and twitter doesnt
<jefferai> apachelogger: there's a schedule
<nigelb> maco: twitter recently started having oauth or something of that extent?
 * nigelb vaguely remembers such talk.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> twitter has OAuth now 
 * nigelb points to http://dev.twitter.com/pages/oauth_faq helpfully.
<apachelogger> jefferai: I am obeying the schedule of other people, if you want to find someone who dislikes schedules, then I am your man ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you read it as one, I suppose you are on 64bit? hence the length of the address...
<shadeslayer> yeah on 64 bit
<jefferai> shadeslayer: so clearly they'll let you log in with OpenID then soon
<jefferai> right?  :-)
<shadeslayer> jefferai: if i have a openid, id rather use identi.ca :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what it tries to say that at the instruction that is at the long address of your memory
<apachelogger> which originally came from the function FolderView::configChanged 
<apachelogger> which was invoked with this at the address 0xcfbfd0
<apachelogger> and is in your source at /home/kde/kde/src/kdebase/apps/plasma/applets/folderview/folderview.cpp:478
<apachelogger> was executed
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> and lead to the frame above
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, and how does it say that i have a dangling pointer?
<apachelogger> in which it then died
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it doesnt
<apachelogger> how would it?
<apachelogger> oh actually
<shadeslayer> erm... notmart said that i have a dangling pointer
<apachelogger> supposedly that is your dangling pointer -> (this=0x0)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which line?
<shadeslayer> oh
<JontheEchidna> the class that has that QGraphicsWidget has either been deleted or was never initialized
<shadeslayer> 26...right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: /home/kde/kde/src/kdebase/apps/plasma/applets/folderview/folderview.cpp:1022
 * shadeslayer goes to fix0r
<apachelogger> there you call on a qgraphicswidget that is not there
<apachelogger> hence this is 0x0
<apachelogger> which, as JontheEchidna suggested, is not necessary a dangling pointer but could also be an uninitialized one ;)
<JontheEchidna> trying to mess around with the QGraphicsWidget before you create it, etc
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> which is probably what is going on
<shadeslayer> btw does kdevelop work for you anymore?
<shadeslayer> doesnt here :/
 * apachelogger only uses vim and kate and qtcreator
<JontheEchidna> I'd look for where the code new's a QGraphicsWidget, and see if it is before or after 1022
 * JontheEchidna uses kate + konsole
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qtcreator is the fail.... 
<apachelogger> you just do not know how to use it
<shadeslayer> i cant get it to import projects if it fails the CMake steps
<apachelogger> well, it won't
<shadeslayer> AND ... no kde library documentation :/
<shadeslayer> kdevelop imports it
<apachelogger> that is because you did not import the appropriate qch file which is major fail IMHO
<apachelogger> assistant is a terrific documentation browser either way
<shadeslayer> qch file?
<apachelogger> qt assitant's doc package files
<shadeslayer> http://mts.ms/kde45.qch << from kde-devel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cant i just skip cmake steps?
<shadeslayer> and import the project
<shadeslayer> oh!
<shadeslayer> google knows nothing as well :P
<nigelb> 36
<nigelb> grr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can, but what would be the point?
<apachelogger> also cmake is essential since creator will build it's internal function caches and stuff based partially on the cmake generated foo from what I understand
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. the point being i want to import the project > hack > generate patch > test on kde-devel account
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the problem then, if cmake needs to be building anyway?
<shadeslayer> i have 2 accounts, one with kde-svn and one with normal kde... with normal kde i cannot build kdebase/apps , it needs kdelibs > 4.4.60
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> and the other account has kdelibs > 4.4.60
<apachelogger> you can still use creator as editor without importing it or anything
<shadeslayer> will it give me class completion and stuff?
<apachelogger> but you will loose stuff like resolving names to point of origin and stuff
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> see... thats the problem
<apachelogger> the idea is that qtcreator only gives class completion for stuff it actually knows about
<apachelogger> which for example prevents you from coding away foo and forgetting loads of includes on the way
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> at the same time it permits qtcreator to autocomplete each and every thing no matter where it is on your drive as long as cmake knows its include path
<shadeslayer> why did kdevelop have to stop working :/
<apachelogger> and cmake needs to know it anyway
<apachelogger> so...
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdevelop is missing a dep i think
<shadeslayer> doesnt dep on   kdevelop-dev kdevplatform-dev libsublime-dev
<shadeslayer> which are required to import projects and stuff i think
<apachelogger> I think packaging is wrong because kdevelop surely should not need to depend on either of those
<shadeslayer> it doesnt as of now
<shadeslayer> but without them i cant even import a project
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, how do you manage this? kde-svn and stable kde :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not have kde-svn :P
<shadeslayer> and guess whut.. i cant use qtcreator with kde-svn :/
<apachelogger> poor you
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I forget, do you commit in software-props?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I can
<JontheEchidna> need a merge?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: care to merge shadeslayer's issue from my branch?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> amichair: i didnt check, because cowbuilder is the fail
 * apachelogger is wondering if JontheEchidna is available to review an upcoming blog post
<shadeslayer> i cant see where it puts the debs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you configure where it puts the debs
<apachelogger> I think I mention that in my pbuilder-hooks REAMDE
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: can do after I do teh mergez
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know... and yet the debs do not turn out there
<shadeslayer> ill use sbuild from now on
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cool .. mergeries are always high prio of course ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then you did it wrong :P
<shadeslayer> theres always that possibility :P
<shadeslayer> oho!
 * apachelogger should get himself a book on good writing
<apachelogger> reading my blog posts after I wrote them makes me not understand myself ^^
<apachelogger> I imagine reading me not holding a thought for longer than a minute is even worse than talking to me not holding a thought for longer than a minute :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: opinion ^
<JontheEchidna> amichair: merged in to trunk, thanks
<amichair> JontheEchidna: no, thank you!
<amichair> hmmm... that can be read in more than one way :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: no, thank *you*!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> hi felimwhiteley, welcome to the mailing list
<sheytan> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/1626/screenshot56.png another subpage in action. Still work in progress ;)
<Riddell> I doubt Kubuntu is the biggest community in the world :)
<Riddell> but pretty picture
<Riddell> notable feedback from the current design is that KDE people like how it uses aspects of the KDE artwork
<sheytan> Riddell Noone will check if we really are the biggest community :D
<sheytan> And thank you :)
<sheytan> anyway it sound good :D
<Riddell> ofirk: did you get anywhere with having the front page not part of the theme?
<ofirk> I updated it a week or two ago and submitted request to move it to production
<ofirk> I think it is still stuck in staging ...
<Riddell> ofirk: ok great, guess I should poke a sysadmin
<Riddell> what's the rt number?
<Riddell> "I love KUBUNTU, I love KDE....... I love Linux."  random e-mail I just got
<maco> Riddell: fan mail?
<Riddell> for us all
<Riddell> ofirk: the old RSS feed was at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/feed, is it possible to have the current one there too?  or should I put in a request to set up an http forward
<Riddell> ofirk: what's the problem with the local language community support pages?
<dantti> someone know about chromiun failing to load profiles, it says something about permissions but I chown -R everything and it still complaining..
<dantti> my history and bookmarks are not being saved :(
<dantti> and gg does not give me an hint of the problem...
<ofirk> the rt number is: 10496
<ofirk> I changed it to news/feed
<ofirk> the feed is available now at news/feed and at news/rss-feed
<Riddell> ofirk: great thanks
<ofirk> Riddell: I'm still working on other languages
<ofirk> it'll take some time...
<Riddell> ofirk: why?  isn't it just copy and paste from the old site?
<ofirk> Riddell: what was special about those pages? I mean, did they have some unique info for those locals?
<Riddell> ofirk: they pointed at the mailing lists, web sites and irc channels that the loco teams had asked for
<ofirk> Riddell: I can put them under /de/support, /fr/support etc
<ofirk> I just want the urls to be the same for when we launch a full localized website
<Riddell> that's fine, just currently the links from http://www.kubuntu.org/community lead to non existing pages which looks bad
<ofirk> Riddell: can you send me the appropriate links so I can put the pages
<ofirk> I don't think I have those pages :(
<Riddell> neither do I
<Riddell> don't suppose we took a backup of the site before it went offline?
<felimwhiteley> Riddell: ah hey :) That would have been cooler if you'd done the turn around in the swivel chair and said you were expecting me ;)
<amichair> lol
<ofirk> Riddell: we need to ask the sys admins
<ofirk> Riddell: can you do it while you poke them? :)
<Riddell> could do
<felimwhiteley> Riddell: ps thanks for the welcome I meant to add :)
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh oh 
<shadeslayer> koffice 2.2.2 released
<ofirk> Riddell: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we break FF ^
<shadeslayer> or put in PPA
<ulysses> Riddell: thanks for the Kubuntu specific translation domains, I've updated our translatin coordination wiki page, we are almost ready, only a few string remains, and we have to backport KPackageKit translation to upstream
<Riddell> shadeslayer: koffice 2.2.2 is a minor point release update, shouldn't have any new features
<shadeslayer> alright
<Riddell> apachelogger: seen UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing/Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> just waiting for iso to finish syncing
<Riddell> which iso shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Kubuntu Maverick ;)
<shadeslayer> hadnt updated my daily iso for weeks :P
<Riddell> dunno if daily ones work
<shadeslayer> no problem ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-08-22
<shadeslayer> ScottK: KMymoney wont be uploaded till squeeze is out, and will be uploaded only to sid
<shadeslayer> so we either wait or package our own version
<claydoh> shadeslayer: I have kmm in my ppa, but somehow it didn't detect aqbanking so those outside of US can't do online banking with my 4.5 pkg :(
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> claydoh: kmm team is pushing for a exception in debian
<claydoh> plus my pkg skillz are almost nil, but I could work on one with more study and training :)
<shadeslayer> claydoh: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=kmymoney << my package
<claydoh> I just noticed that, trying to see what Debian pkg was available :)
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> claydoh: since the package had no ubuntu changes, i proceded the old debian->ubuntu way
<shadeslayer> im off for a bit... will be back in a hour with koffice package hopefully
<claydoh> shadeslayer:and that process I don't understand fully :)
<shadeslayer> claydoh: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> me neither... but i usually ask people @ debian-qt-kde
<shadeslayer> on OFTC ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new koffice packages uploading to https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
 * jussi waves to raddy
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am using KDE 4.5 pack ported packages in Lynx
<jussi> raddy: it is sunday morning though, so there may be some delay in getting an answer
<raddy> jussi: What your time zone?
<jussi> raddy: gmt+2
<raddy> ohh ok
<jussi> ie. most of europe
<jussi> raddy: please do ask your question though
<raddy> ok, fine
<raddy> I am using KDE 4.5 back-ported packages in Lucid Lynx/
<raddy> I found that i am not able to use Voice and Video capability in Kopete on Jabber protocol.
<raddy> The feature is added in 4.4 version of KDE it self, and the feature appears to be available in Maverick.
<raddy> After lot of research, i came to the conclusion that the Back-ported packages may not have compiled with Jabber Voice and Video support.
<raddy> Can anybody cross-check my findings?
<raddy> Anybody there?
<valorie> raddy, I think most of the europeans are just getting up
<valorie> and the Americans are in bed
<shadeslayer> oic
<valorie> except shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<valorie> ;-)
 * shadeslayer has +5.30 time zone
<shadeslayer> so..
<valorie> India?
<shadeslayer> raddy: bug 509772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509772 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Build Kopete with Google Talk voice call support" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509772
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah :)
<valorie> cool!
<shadeslayer> ... and humid..... 
<shadeslayer> raddy: so, in lucid we do not build with google call support
<shadeslayer> BUT
<shadeslayer> raddy: if you have chrome/firefox/iceweasel use : http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/use-linux-now-you-can-video-chat-too.html
<shadeslayer> we still dont have video support in kopete.... but ^ does the trick nicely
<raddy> shadeslayer: But someone has already built a Kopete version with Voice and Video support.
<shadeslayer> raddy: yes in maverick we have voice support
<shadeslayer> video support.... i have no idea if google allows that
<shadeslayer> it should be possible, but maybe google blocks other clients or such... no idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, 3rd party documention... I like that ^^
<raddy> shadeslayer: Google allows that. Empathy already supports that with the help of telepathy.
<raddy> why this link not working, https://launchpad.net/~pali.rohar/+archive/ppa
<raddy> Can anybody point me to the correct location?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quick question, i need to patch kopete such that when started it prompts for installation of gcall binary
 * shadeslayer looks
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I really think
<apachelogger> it should only prompt
<apachelogger> once the user configured a jabber account to talk.google.com
<apachelogger> OR already has one
<shadeslayer> raddy: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/pali
<shadeslayer> but it has SVN version
<apachelogger> and not generally assume that people can/want to use gcall
<shadeslayer> so it _might_ have telepathy integration
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in either case just take a look at kdebase's konqueror flash patch
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if your free please upload koffice from my ppa 
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<raddy> Is there any plans to backport Maverick Kopete pages??
<raddy> packages?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> wth.. i cant pull-debian-source from experimental :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am afraid the connection here does not really qualify for uploads of that large a monster
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Is it possible to install compiz-kde package in KDE 4.5x back port?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> 53 MB is huge? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yus
<shadeslayer> whats your upload speed? :P
<raddy> Is it possible to install compiz-kde package in kde 4.5 back port?
<raddy> It appears not possible.
<apachelogger> raddy: if it appears not possible then it is possibly not possible
<apachelogger> also I think we saw it the first time you asked
<ofirk> apachelogger: hi :D
<apachelogger> yo ofirk
<ofirk> congratulations on the UbuntuOne KDE client :)
<ofirk> it is looking very nice
<ofirk> we (website team) are working on a section in the website which lists featured project
<ofirk> apachelogger: we want to list this project
<ofirk> I understand that you are looking after a new maintainer for the project ...
<ofirk> but at the meantime could you open a category that will contain all UbuntuOne KDE posts so we can easily link to them?
<apachelogger> ofirk: yeah, I would not list it there until someone is found
<apachelogger> ofirk: a category where?
<ofirk> apachelogger: in your blog
<apachelogger> http://en.wordpress.com/tag/ubuntuone/
<apachelogger> oh that is global
<ofirk> so it will function as a temporary project website
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/category/ubuntuone/
<ofirk> oh, great!
<ofirk> apachelogger: thanks :)
<ofirk> apachelogger: how did you make this graph? http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/ubuntuone-kde-graph3.png
<apachelogger> inkscapey
<ofirk> thanks
<raddy> So compiz kde not yet compiled against kde 4.5?
<shadeslayer> is lex on a really really long holiday? :P
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu and KNR 10.04.1 released | Maverick Feature Freeze in Place | Kubuntu, making your PC friendly | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ubuntu-one-the-kde-way/#comment-377
<apachelogger> I wonder if I should even comment on that
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> apachelogger: you wanted to talk about your project?
<apachelogger> morning Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, the mail from gsoc team suggested that we talk a bit about it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: anything worth noting about my evaluation?
<Riddell> apachelogger: give me 15 mins to read over your blogs
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure
 * apachelogger is writing on another one right now about interesting bits on KCMs ;)
<Quintasan> \o/
<Riddell> ooh you made digitizor http://digitizor.com/2010/08/20/the-ubuntuone-kde-client-enters-alpha-installation-instruction/
<apachelogger> is that good? ^^
<shadeslayer> nice
<Quintasan> hmmmmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: so, were you pleased with your project?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pretty much, though I think we could have made it more interesting to the user and the press by doing the Akonadi integration
<apachelogger> but the way we did it there is a good base to continue GUI implementations on (if I find a maintainer)
<Riddell> how did you find out about the technical requirements?
<apachelogger> Riddell: mostly trial and error and looking at the code of the GNOME implemention
<apachelogger> real documentation is sparse
<Riddell> did you have much communication with the upstream developers?
<Riddell> upstream probably the wrong word there. the canonical OLS team
<Nightrose> [14:00:00] <apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ubuntu-one-the-kde-way/#comment-377
<Nightrose> [14:00:09] <apachelogger> I wonder if I should even comment on that
<Nightrose> ^ you can start by telling the clueless guy that google did also pay for an owncloud project
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please upload koffice ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: not a whole lot, also since they have no mailing list I am afraid some information got lost in IRC logs
<apachelogger> like apparently the responsible people of ubuntu-sso-client did not know about my Qt implementation until like a month ago or so
<apachelogger> Nightrose: good idea, I think I will also end it there ... I do not really feel like defending Google or Canonical yet again...
<Nightrose> yea
<Riddell> apachelogger: how could upstream work better with community projects such as this?
<Riddell> bad use of upstream again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, do you happen to know what came out of owncloud? I know of two implementions but both not really mature
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sandsmark completed it sucessfully and there are two SoK students still working on owncloud
<Nightrose> for details you'll need to ask them
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think mailing list && communication via that mailing list rather than internally would help a lot ... from my POV most of the things that are going on in ubuntuone seem totally opaque, especially if you are not following the code branches
<apachelogger> I did not know that ubuntu-sso-client is getting real GUI implementations to eliminate the need of a web browser for the authentication process
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you plan to come to UDS?  it would be good to have a meeting about that kind of stuff with them
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do, question is if I can :)
<Riddell> they're going to announce opening of sponsorship requests in a few days
<Riddell> I know what a d pointer is, what's a q pointer?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the other part
<apachelogger> d goes from public to private
<apachelogger> and q from private to public
<apachelogger> here the private class calls statusChanged of the public class -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/libs/SyncDaemon.cpp#L76
<apachelogger> via the q ptr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you search for a function in qtcreator?
<shadeslayer> like in kdevelop theres quick search
<apachelogger> one in the code?
<apachelogger> or in the documentation?
<shadeslayer> in the code
<apachelogger> in the serch bar at the bottom
<shadeslayer> but that just shows the files
<apachelogger> press enter?
<shadeslayer> say im searching for  UrlResolver::orderedSearchItems() ... it doesnt come up with anuthihg
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> click there
<apachelogger> and a popup should come
<apachelogger> listing super features for specific searches
<apachelogger> m method() would find you method()
<Riddell> apachelogger: should we upload this to universe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: if upstream agrees
<Riddell> I think it would be nice, of course it might well break by natty but we can remove it in such case
<Riddell> apachelogger: but presumably needs them to merge the merges first?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I patched the syncd downstream and in maverick the desktopcouch patch does not seem to be necessary since ubuntuone does not depend on desktopcouch anymore
<apachelogger> would be good to have it merged though
<Riddell> apachelogger: so we can just go ahead and ask for FFe and upload?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna read a blog post about KCMs before publishing?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure
<shadeslayer> although im not sure ill understand a thing :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: was I any good as a mentor?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you commit your koffice 2.2.2 packaging to bzr 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure.. with UNRELEASED right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and, since I see it's lacking it, put in the vcs lines into debian/control
<shadeslayer> pushed
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> thatll have to go in in rev 44 
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=44&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 44 | added KDEDIR/lib to the search path for jpeg/gif lib changed KDE to prefix in configure.in
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: terrific, thanks for mentoring :)
<Riddell> flattery will get your everywhere
<apachelogger> ^^
<nigelb> this is one channel that can make me smile any time :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you able to file the FFe and prepare the upload and subscribe appropriate people from canonical OLS to comment?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you in a mood to do the bluedevil MIRs and FFes today?
<shadeslayer> one bluedevil MIR coming right up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you run dh_install --list-missing on the koffice build?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah.. i have a hook for that 
 * shadeslayer hunts for build log
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure
<shadeslayer> oh.. i built the dsc directly :/
 * apachelogger needs to polish the packaging a bit anyway ^^
<shadeslayer> which means i have no build log 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hold on... ill get a build log
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well so long as you checked it
<shadeslayer> i did... there were 4-5 false positives
<shadeslayer> libkdeinit_foo.so's ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and nothing needing adding?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> good, that means they're keeping to the bug fix only rule :)
<shadeslayer> seems so :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: blog post looks ok...
<Riddell> next question is do we package koffice-l10n or wait for debian to do it
<apachelogger> Riddell: koffice-l10n is one large package, is it not?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should package it then, unless Debian is going to do it
 * apachelogger will love a translated KO in 10.10 
<Riddell> we should put 2.2.2 into backports as well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seprate MIR's for bluedevil and libbluedevil?
<shadeslayer> and why do we have 2 seprate packages for them :(
<shadeslayer> oh.. wait.. theyre seprately maintained on git
<shadeslayer> btw adjam found a way to make google voice and video work in gmail+rekonq
<shadeslayer> with the new plugins released by google.. yet to ask him how he did it, but doesnt work here :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<Riddell> is that plugin an entirely new NP-API plugin?
<shadeslayer> idk... its on the gmail blog, you can download the deb
<shadeslayer> i guess yes, not entirely sure
<apachelogger> guess what
<apachelogger> rekonq crash with flash
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> bug 622243 for bluedevil
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/622243)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from archives?
<apachelogger> yus
<shadeslayer> tried trunk?
<shadeslayer> seems to work for me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: video link
<apachelogger> random vid on youtube
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 622245 for libbluedevil
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622245 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "[MIR] bluedevil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622245
<shadeslayer> aha! it doesnt load here...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF8ik8_UHjA&feature=featured
<apachelogger> this is robert
<shadeslayer> seems to be a adblock issue
<shadeslayer> ok i have this nasty window with flash, but apart from that its all good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/TpDC4
<shadeslayer> i had to disable adblock, but it does work
<shadeslayer> adblock is pretty much foobar right now, with 2 pending merges i think
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> canonical is getting credit for kubuntu foo again
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger switches to pissed mode and munches cookies
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> Failed to build on hooker (ia64) << 
 * apachelogger read that as hocker
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Mamarok> apachelogger: where do they get that?
<nigelb> I can't believe they named that for a builder
<apachelogger> Mamarok: golem
<apachelogger> Mamarok: www.golem.de/1008/77026.html
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah :P
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/22/kcmodule-flower-power/ \o/
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> btw... we had a proposal on #ubuntu-youth yesterday 
<shadeslayer> a mentorship program for the young'uns
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also try running rekonq from konsole with gdb, im pretty sure itll work fine then :P
<apachelogger> that is why drkonqi is here
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I sent a comment
<shadeslayer> no like, with : gdb rekonq ... gdb> run 
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: hello
<DrKonqi> apachelogger: hola :)
<apachelogger> DrKonqi: bt
<shadeslayer> lulz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: takes a bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new host? :D
<shadeslayer> or running from your machine ?
<apachelogger> running gdb
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> oh it crashed
<apachelogger> oh daer
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Mamarok: sweet
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * apachelogger hugs Mamarok
<shadeslayer> how often does madison take snapshots of debian archives?
<shadeslayer> its 3 days behind from what i can see
<sheytan> Hey, wanna see some news about the upcoming Kubuntu page? :D Here you are: http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/324456-8222010122657PM
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you are welcome :)
<sheytan> and this is not a mockup anymore :)
<apachelogger> sweetness
<shadeslayer> sheytan: awesome.. just make the font color white everywhere 
<shadeslayer> then  theres a type : Find 'a' Community in your language
<sheytan> shadeslayer where you mean?
<shadeslayer> *typo
<sheytan> need to report to ofirk ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: the text just above "Create a Community"
<sheytan> shadeslayer i meant the white color... where? :)
<shadeslayer> its all blue.. make it white ;)
<sheytan> this represents links. Links are always blue :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://imgur.com/Oq7jJ
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> they dont go with the rest of the page :(
<sheytan> i think they do :)
<sheytan> don't worry, they're good visable :)
<shadeslayer> just my 2 cents ;)
<shadeslayer> apart from that its all good
<sheytan> yep, it's always so that you can't make everyone happy :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: check this out : http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2010/08/22/rekonq-0-6-beta/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do I see?
<shadeslayer> new rekonq release, try that one out.
<shadeslayer> and tell me if you have the issues
<shadeslayer> also since its now based on Qt 4.7 it _should_ behave :P
<apachelogger> it is beta?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> s/?/!
<shadeslayer> you can try the daily ppa
<apachelogger> get it in maverick
<shadeslayer> one of these days ill be spanked for breaking FF
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was thinking that we should wait for final release
<shadeslayer> or break FF now and say that 0.5.90 is a bug fix release :P
<Riddell> rekonq is a release goal, we can put 0.6 in without problems since it's known more stable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres this awesome thing called ppa-purge now
<shadeslayer> you can add ppa > upgrade foobar > if you dont like it, use sudo purge-ppa ppa:foo and it downgrades everything
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alright im onto it then ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if we are to judge stuff at this point it should be in the archives
<Riddell> any Polish people about?
<apachelogger> if it fails FFe it is not for consideration anyway
 * apachelogger pokes Quintasan
<Riddell> Quintasan: is this blog sane and do you know the author? http://mrybczynska.wordpress.com/
 * apachelogger is pretty far on his qtdbus type system blog
<apachelogger> NOT
<apachelogger> :(
 * apachelogger goes on break
<Riddell> koffice-l10n uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/i17qT6wB << does that look right to you ?
<shadeslayer> its src/data/rekonq.desktop 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why shouldn't it be right?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> we have a patch which has these translations
<Riddell> yes and upstream have used it, you can remove the patch
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/WnAPcQZd
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> but how is it the same?
<Riddell> because adjam applied the patch I gave him
<shadeslayer> ok
<Sput> hmmm. does anyone know if the dbusmenu stuff in plasma requires some (possibly *buntu-specific) daemon to run?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new rekonq package at https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> hasnt been processed yet
<Riddell> you rock shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Riddell> Sput: it does not
<Riddell> just a patch to qt
<apachelogger> ehm
 * apachelogger is wondering why jovie is running on his system
<apachelogger> strangeness
<Sput> Riddell: hmm strange, because plasma seems to still request the traditional context menu here, and I can't see anything like org.ayatana.* in qdbusviewer
<Riddell> it's a freedesktop spec
<Sput> Riddell: mh, but plasma seems to ship a org.ayatana.dbusmenu interface file
<Sput> that's all very confusing to me
<Riddell> maybe I'm wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: how can org.ayatana.dbusmenu be a fdo spec if the fdo namespace is org.freedesktop/
<apachelogger> ?
<Sput> and the docs for dbusmenu are not existant, it seems
<apachelogger> at best it is porposed for fdo
<Sput> in any case, a dbus interface file means that there should be a daemon/servive somewhere, right?
<apachelogger> Sput: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/dbusmenu/spec/classorg_1_1ayatana_1_1dbusmenu.html
<Sput> yeah, that's the interface, but it doesn't tell me how to actually use/test the stuff
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We can sync from experimental.
<Sput> could some of you kubuntu guys please check qdbusviewer if there's some ayatana service running?
<Sput> or anything else that has "dbusmenu" in its name
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, waiting for madision to be up to date ( its been uploaded to experimental )
 * apachelogger is wondering if that is not form libdbusmenu
<apachelogger> Sput: no ayatana here
<Sput> libdbusmenu doesn't ship any .xml
<Sput> :/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it at least includes one in the source
<Riddell> qdbus | grep dbus  is empty
<apachelogger> and what is that: /home/me/src/svn/kde/KDE/kdelibs/kdeui/notifications/org.ayatana.dbusmenu.xml
 * apachelogger is also getting confused
<Sput> yes, that's what KDE ships
<Sput> and there's plasma dataengine for importing dbusmenus
<Sput> but... without a service, where is it's importing them from?
<apachelogger> the apps? :P
<Sput> hm
<apachelogger> !find org.ayatana.dbusmenu
<ubottu> Package/file org.ayatana.dbusmenu does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> !find org.ayatana.dbusmenu.service
<ubottu> Package/file org.ayatana.dbusmenu.service does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> does not seem as if we had a dbus service for it either
<Riddell> I remember it was briefly org.freedesktop but then they remembered it wasn't a freedesktop spec (yet) so changed it back to org.ayatana
<Riddell> anyway, I've lost track of the question here
<Riddell> are we talking about global menus or systray icon menus?
<apachelogger> Riddell: latter I think
<apachelogger> though I think former does nothing more than latter anyway (just with another menu)
<apachelogger> ohhhhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> Sput: it is part of the statusnotifer
<apachelogger> it is not an own object registereted at dbus, but an interface of statusnotifieritem
<Sput> hmm
<Sput> the plasma tray seems to ignore the menu we export, and I think we do the same as KStatusNotifierItem
<apachelogger> look for org.kde.StatusNotifierItem-* /MenuBar
<Sput> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: do gnome apps also get a org.kde.StatusNotifierItem-* entry on dbus?
 * apachelogger has no gnome tray apps around
<Riddell> what makes you think I have gnome apps around? :)
<apachelogger> you made advertising screenshots of them incorporating into kde systray IIRC :P
 * apachelogger alwyas forgets removing stuff after he installed it
<apachelogger> does rhythmbox not have a tray icon :O
<Riddell> I don't know any gnome systray apps now, they're all indicator menus
<apachelogger> did they patch it away?
<apachelogger> Riddell: and they removed gui settings?
<apachelogger> or did they never have any?
<maco> tomboy still goes in the tray...
<maco> but i dont think its a dbusmenu
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> monoware never obeys standards made by others than MS :P
<apachelogger> Sput: you register a org.kde.StatusNotifierWatcher-*?
<apachelogger> eh org.kde.StatusNotifierItem-* so that the watcher knows about it ;)
<Sput> yes
<Sput> and it's displayed by plasma too
<Sput> ok, we do export the MenuBar/
<Sput> so I guess it should be working, but the plasma try still request a traditional context menu...
<apachelogger> Sput: do you have the code committed?
<apachelogger> emonkey: linuxday dornbirn 27 november?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ what could I be talking about?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: I am getting a warning about googletak-call not being installed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> didnt we agree that needs to be patched away? :P
<shadeslayer> yes package needs updating... ill do that on tuesday
<shadeslayer> or if anyone else wants to do it.. feel free
<Sput> apachelogger: not yet merged
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have a look http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/5049/
<shadeslayer> fixed all them errors
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still no ack from fredrik?
<shadeslayer> no :(
<shadeslayer> im all sad because of that
<shadeslayer> notmart ackd
<shadeslayer> but he needs a ack from fredrik as well before it can go in
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> const QList<int> iconSizes = QList<int>() << 16 << 22 << 32 << 48 << 64 << 128;
 * shadeslayer hates madison 
<apachelogger> that seems dirty
<apachelogger> very very dirty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: line 501
<shadeslayer> not my doing ;)
<shadeslayer> i took most of the code from configaccepted() and refactored it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you duplicated it
<apachelogger> which is not good
<shadeslayer> not exact duplicated 
<apachelogger> but?
<shadeslayer> some of the stuff wasnt needed, so removed it
<apachelogger> I mean that line
<apachelogger> that one particular line
<apachelogger> that one seriously meaningful line
<apachelogger> you duplicated it
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: feel free to criticize
<apachelogger> should the sizes change or get enhanced one needs to know that there are two occurances!!!
<shadeslayer> and tell me the correct implementation 
<apachelogger> that should either be a member or what is even better a static const version
<apachelogger> or if you find no other way use a C macro
<apachelogger> but duplicting that line is just ewwww IMHO
<shadeslayer> so have something like : static const QList<int> iconSizes = QList<int>() << 16 << 22 << 32 << 48 << 64 << 128; : in folderview.h ?
<shadeslayer> and replace all instances 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> AAHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA
<shadeslayer> erm?
<apachelogger> rekon may go make sweet love to itself
 * apachelogger just got logged out
<apachelogger> all hail the rekonq
<shadeslayer> whut?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it good? :P
<apachelogger> I HATE THAT THING SO MUCH
<apachelogger> lets make kaffeine default as long as rekonq goes
<shadeslayer> whoa ...
<shadeslayer> what happened dude
<apachelogger> I would be better of using a VCR for browsing
<shadeslayer> and on rekonq 0.5.80 or 0.5 ?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: really what happened ?
<apachelogger> it logged me out
<shadeslayer> from reviewboard?
<shadeslayer> maybe the cookie expored ? :P
<shadeslayer> *expired
<shadeslayer> or rekonq just hates you 
<apachelogger> rekonq is just crap
<apachelogger> that is the problem
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rekonq 0.6 beta?
<apachelogger> is it in maverick?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> if you can upload it
<shadeslayer> its in my ppa ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: needs exception
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> should i file one?
<shadeslayer> wait wrong question :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger Riddell bug 622364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622364 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "FFe: rekonq 0.5.80" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622364
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try rekonq from my ppa : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> and im off to sleep ....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will address your concerns with patch tomorrow
 * shadeslayer out
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<jussi> o//
<sheytan> Getting closer and closer: http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/351518-8222010104558PM  http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/548316-8222010104617PM   http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/881287-8222010104634PM
 * apachelogger got quite the headache
 * apachelogger also found a bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lovely <3
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes I do know her, she is the translation coordinator in kde-i18n-pl
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/qtwebkit-video/#comment-390
<Quintasan> Riddell: and this blog seems "sane", if by sane you mean that it makes sense
<CIA-71> [workspace] sitter * 1166775 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/systemsettings/app/SettingsBase.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-71> Support X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category-V2 entries also for categories in
<CIA-71> a 3rd party usecase. KPackageKit for example distributes its own category and
<CIA-71> [workspace] sitter * 1166776 * branches/KDE/4.5/kdebase/workspace/systemsettings/app/SettingsBase.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-71> backport of r1166775 Support X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category-V2 entries
<CIA-71> also for categories in a 3rd party usecase. KPackageKit for example distributes
<CIA-71> [kpackagekit] sitter * 1166778 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/Desktop/settings-add-and-remove-software.desktop Add a V2 sytemsettings category for KDE 4.5 (works in 4.5 after revision 1166776 and trunk after revision 1166775).
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1166776&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1166776
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1166775&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1166775
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-15
<ScottK> debfx: Should be able to in a bit.
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> rbelem: pong.
<rbelem> ScottK, i need some help with dh7 :-)
<ScottK> What's up?
<rbelem> ScottK, how do i pass parameter to cmake?
<rbelem> ScottK, i want to pass -DBUILD_HANDSET=TRUE
<ScottK> Let me find an example.
<ScottK> rbelem: Look at debian/rules in kdeadmin.
<rbelem> thx :-)
<ScottK> Specifically the override_dh_auto_configure: bit.
<rbelem> ScottK, thank you very much :-D
<ScottK> rbelem: You're welcome.
<rbelem> yofel, i just uploaded the plasma-mobile package to revu
 * rbelem goes to bed
<ScottK> debfx: Done.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> yofel: What's your plan for kde-workspace?
<markey> ulmlogger is sleeping here in Mamarok's bed (with her). he's about the only man I'm comfortable with doing that ;)
<markey> as I snore too much, I got the luxury of using my own bed, without sharing it with ulmlogger 
<markey> and I will bring ulmlogger to lunch into our cafeteria, then he can get to know my manager :)
<Tm_T> ok
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: there is a new binary plasma-tablet :P
<ulmlogger> that one does not crash
<ulmlogger> curious that plasma-mobile is installed when the handset ui is not built
<bambee> morning
<ulmlogger> ScottK, rbelem: the runtime patches to activitymanager are not particularly regression save :S
<debfx> ScottK: thanks. could you also take care of uploading pykde4 from bzr?
<Quintasan> Good morning
 * bambee is packing touchegg
 * Quintasan is marking kwin-gles as postponed
<Quintasan> bambee: Tell me if you want me to review
<bambee> Quintasan: for touchegg ? ok
<bambee> sure
<Quintasan> rbelem: Great. Too bad we won't be able to do anything with it until we have upgraded kde-workspace :S
<bambee> Use of uninitialized value $arch in substitution (s///) at /usr/bin/dpkg-source line 255.
<bambee> Use of uninitialized value $arch in sprintf at /usr/bin/dpkg-source line 256.
<bambee> o_O
<bambee> Quintasan: do I send touchegg on revu?
<bambee> (it's useful to review something)
<Quintasan> bambee: If it is a new package then you send it to REVU
<bambee> Quintasan: ok
<bambee> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9206
<bambee> oh wait
<bambee> there is an error into debian/copyright
<bambee> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg
<Quintasan> bambee: I: touchegg source: binary-control-field-duplicates-source field "section" in package touchegg
<Quintasan> bambee: The GNU General Public License is mentioned in debian/copyright but there seems to be no copy of it included in the source tarball, which is a requirement for it. 
<bambee> oh damnit
<Quintasan> Either poke upstream to include it and re-release the tarball or do a repack
<bambee> I will repack the tarball and poke upstream
<yofel> ScottK: I was taking a look at how the abi manager works, but for that I need to be able to actually testbuild this, for which we need to fix the archive build failure first
<yofel> ScottK: if we really can't get this to work, can we dump the abi manager for libkwineffects? I mean, kwin is the only application in the archive that actually uses it currently.
<debfx> yofel: kde-workspace should build once qtwebkit-source 2.2~2011week27-0ubuntu2 is published
<yofel> ok, thanks
<debfx> yofel: is qt4-perl and perlqt the same thing?
<yofel> debfx: qt4-perl is old and replaced by perlqt
<debfx> so it's a different upstream?
<yofel> well, not really, IIRC qt4-perl came from kdebindings too, it's just that it was built seperately
<debfx> ok, I just want to make sure that we use the same source name as Debian
<yofel> I did give them the links to our perl packaging a few days ago, not sure if they even started yet
<Quintasan> yofel: Or *wait* for MoDaX to add multiple CMake targets support :P
<yofel> he hasn't yet said when he'll do that
<Quintasan> I don't think he even said he would do it
<yofel> well, he probably will /eventually/
<bulldog98> yofel: keyboard
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: ok thanks
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: where is this binary?
<ulmlogger> built by plasma-mobile
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: in the ppa? or do I have to compile it by hand?
<rbelem> ulmlogger, heya
<rbelem> hey yofel 
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> yofel, what needs to be done in kde-workspace?
<yofel> GLES
<rbelem> :-/
<bulldog98> Riddell: where do you have the code of your bzr dolphin plugin?
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: I thought you already have it built ?!?!??!
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: what exactly works for you?
<rbelem> yofel, do you have changes for kdelibs and kde-runtime? ulmlogger asked me to make some changes to them
<yofel> I'll look at it in a bit, doing something else ATM
<rbelem> ulmlogger, what do you mean with regression save?
<rbelem> yofel, oki ;-)
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110815120402-8besok801c7wmr7j * (env env/50lowfat debian/kubuntu-low-fat-settings.install) add env setting script
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: plasma-tablet
<felimwhiteley> in case it's of interest that Akonadi error killing my machine (ate all 8GB of memory and CPU maxed out) was only solved doing what this guy did http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2011/05/msg00046.html
<ulmlogger> rbelem: well, there is plenty of changes to kactivitymanager in the runtime patches
<felimwhiteley> all working again... no idea how/why it was erroring
<ulmlogger> the manager is also used by plasma-desktop
<ulmlogger> so since those changes are quite invasive there is no way of telling whether something will break in the desktop
<ulmlogger> which is a bit scar
<ulmlogger> y
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: k
<rbelem> bulldog98, revu has the latest plasma-mobile pkg
<rbelem> wow! google bought motorola mobility :-O
<bulldog98> rbelem: is it working?
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup
<rbelem> bulldog98, and it creates the links
<rbelem> bulldog98, and build handset
 * bulldog98 is really enjoying good news :)
<rbelem> bulldog98, i upstreamed some ftbfs patches and only one still in the debian/patches dir
 * bulldog98 hugs rbelem
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem hugs back bulldog98 
 * bulldog98 hugs ulmlogger, yofel, markey, Mamarok, shadeslayer, debfx, ScottK, Riddell, rbelem and everybody else doing good work
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem pokes ulmlogger 
<ulmlogger> yus?
<rbelem> ulmlogger, what do you mean with regression save?
<rbelem> ulmlogger, and what is ulm? :-D
<bulldog98> rbelem: where is the PPA it is in. Also it is developed in git
<rbelem> bulldog98, oh! i did not uploaded to the ppa yet
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will do it right now
<bulldog98> great
<rbelem> bulldog98, i just uploaded
<rbelem> bulldog98, new share-like-connect uploaded too
<rbelem> ScottK, i got "Version older than that in the archive. 0.0~svn20110814-0ubuntu1 <= 0.2~git20110811.084553-0ubuntu0~ppa2
<rbelem> is there a way to force?
<rbelem> Quintasan, ^ 
<debfx> yofel: have you found any other packages that are missing from the packageset?
<debfx> so far I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/666459/
<yofel> debfx: all of the bindings, so I think add perlqt to the list, perlkde is in universe. Other than that, no
<yofel> rbelem: where are you uploading that to?
<rbelem> yofel, to ~kubuntu-active
<rbelem> yofel, i deleted the version that was there
<yofel> ok, then give it a few minutes, should work then
<yofel> rbelem: actuall, it got accepted
<yofel> *actually
<yofel> rbelem: I'm not sure why you have svn in the version though
<rbelem> :-)
<yofel> rbelem: also, you didn't add ~ppa1 to the version
<rbelem> yofel, we kept svn there just to make version compatible with the previous
<rbelem> yofel, hum... i will do that next time, sorry :-(
<bambee> re
<rbelem> yofel, do you have some free time? :-D
<yofel> right now, no :/
<markey> Harald Sitter is sitting next to me, doing his usual nerd stuff
<debfx> ok, I've requested a packageset update
<debfx> yofel: have you tested the new icecc? should we sync it?
<yofel> debfx: is it up? I didn't check today yet
 * yofel looks
<debfx> in debian, yes
<yofel> debfx: yes, that one will work, please sync ASAP
 * rbelem is still dizzy with google buying motorola
<yofel> rbelem: your plasma-mobile package failed to build
<yofel> rbelem: add shared-desktop-ontologies to build-deps
<ScottK> rbelem: No.
<bulldog98> rbelem: rename the version to ~git20110814+HASH-0ubuntu0~ppa1
<yofel> bulldog98: that won't quite work, although rbelem can use ~svngit... like the network package does
<bulldog98> yofel: it will cause 20110814 is greater than 20110811
<rbelem> should i change from svn to git?
<bulldog98> rbelem: yes it would be good if you’d use git, but that will make the version number smaller than the current one
<bulldog98> yofel: ideas?
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110815131014-sjxukg2382yvcd67 * (6 files in 5 dirs) move env to etc, somehow env is not particularly well suited for setting env variables .. fun
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: you have to copy that env setting into the $HOME/.kde/env folder
<ulmlogger> no
<yofel> bulldog98: but 'git' is lower than 'svn'
<ulmlogger> /usr/env is also searched
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: ok
<bulldog98> yofel: I suggest naming it 0.0.0~git…
<yofel> bulldog98: looks odd but would work
<ulmlogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/826744
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 826744 in Ubuntu "[FFe] kubuntu low fat" [Undecided,New]
<bulldog98> yofel: they’ll release soon, so it would change as soon as they release
<rbelem> bulldog98, isnt it lower than the current one?
<yofel> bulldog98: but as I said, plasma-widget-networkmanagement uses ~svngit
<yofel> why not just do the same?
<yofel> rbelem: er no, 0.0 << 0.0.0
<bulldog98> rbelem: no because .something is greater than ~svn
<ScottK> bulldog98: Dont use git hash as it doesn't always get bigger.
<bulldog98> yofel: cause we’ll forget to change that into ~git if a release comes out
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Looking.
<yofel> ScottK: we use the hash after the date
<bulldog98> ScottK: the date in the version is more important the hash is only to indicate the commit
<yofel> bulldog98: well, true
<bambee> Quintasan: done , http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg
<ScottK> bulldog98 and yofel: Hash should go in changelog, not version string.
<ulmlogger> bambee: blimey, I actually had packaging lying around for touchegg ^^
<rbelem> yofel, i will use the svngit. looks weird but works
<yofel> ScottK: hm, ok
<bulldog98> yofel, ScottK but still I prefer seeing it in the first go
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Will this need a metapackage too?
<bambee> ulmlogger: really?
<ulmlogger> ScottK: no
<ScottK> bulldog98: It's not part of the version.  It's really an abuse of the version string to add it there.
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Thanks.
<bulldog98> ScottK: maybe we should set up a wiki page explaining how to name git/svn snapshots
<ulmlogger> ScottK: the idea is that the user can simply install that bugger on whatever meta-system he has and get generally not too useful features turned off without much hassle
<bulldog98> ScottK: ok
<ulmlogger> bambee: yeah
 * bulldog98 is off for an 1 h or 2
<ulmlogger> bambee: also I talked to jose about missing copying and stuff
<bambee> nice
<ulmlogger> also he plans to merge touchegg with some gnome thing or something
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Approved.
<ulmlogger> thx
<ulmlogger> bambee: also I'd favor depending on pkg-kde-tools and use the lzma compression from there
<ScottK> ulmlogger: ping me when you've uploaded and I'll New it.
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110815132145-b7z20m7flynidunl * debian/changelog Initial release (LP: #826744)
<bambee> ulmlogger: actually this package doesn't use pkg-kde-tools
<ulmlogger> ScottK: should be in new in a couple of minutes
<ulmlogger> bambee: yes
<ulmlogger> BUT
<ScottK> OK.  Let's see if I can remember that long.
<ulmlogger> pkg-kde-tools also contains a non-kde dependent helper for lzma
<bambee> (I love when you say that, you know :D)
<ulmlogger> and that is what you should be using
<bambee> oh
<bambee> ok
<ulmlogger> bambee: http://markmail.org/message/o5pzrtmwhp65arpg
<ulmlogger> rbelem: is share-like-connect in the archive already?
<bambee> woo! nice
<rbelem> ulmlogger, i dont think so
<rbelem> ulmlogger, it needs that kdelibs
<ulmlogger> ah, ok
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 373 * debian/patches/ (7 files) fix patch naming
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 374 * debian/changelog fix changelog
<ScottK> ulmlogger: compat 7, build-depends debhelper 8  which is correct?
<yofel> ulmlogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7/+merge/71555 for the kdelibs stuff
<CIA-52> [kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 375 * debian/control description fix
<ScottK> ulmlogger: It looks like you're replacing some stuff in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings.  Is this on purpose/
<CIA-52> [kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 223 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * Added plasma-active patches * Added activitymanager files to install files
<yofel> ulmlogger: and the runtime stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/+merge/71557
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Would it make more sense to extend kubuntu_108_plasma_netbook_for_small_screens.diff in kde-workspace rather than have kubuntu-lowfat install stuff in /etc?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Why no kwin-opengl-es package (re specs)?
<yofel> ScottK: we won't have on until we either fix or drop the abi manager
<ScottK> OK.  I think it's premature to mark it POSTPONED.
<yofel> s/on/one
<ulmlogger> ScottK: could but that would be rubbish IMHO
<ulmlogger> I am not even so sure why the patch is there
<ScottK> Part of it is to extend the environment.
<ScottK> Most of it is for first run with plasma-netbook on netbooks since upstream has still not provided a way to do this.
<ScottK> ulmlogger: I think the stuff you've got in share/apps/plasma/layout-templates/ shouldn't be there.
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110815135908-czlfkrz6y1hokoi0 * share/ (9 files in 8 dirs) ditch plasma stuff
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Can you fix the compat/debhelper requirement difference too?
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110815141027-0pilipq88sdr6mtv * debian/compat align compat with debhelper builddep
<ScottK> ulmlogger: I'll reject the one that's there and you can re-upload ubuntu1.
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Accepted.
<ulmlogger> ScottK: thx
 * ulmlogger waves fist about how dist-upgrade broke his plasma-tablet
<ulmlogger> ScottK: do we have a mobile kernel yet?
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Ask mpoirier.  If you didn't upload anything, I'm pretty sure not.
<ulmlogger> we are doomed
<rbelem> :-D
<cmagina-afk> is this a known issue or is something broken on my oneiric install? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666548/
<ScottK> ulmlogger: lowfat binary accepted too.
<bambee> is it possible to ask debuild to create a debian.tar.xz instead of debian.tar.gz for packages rules?
<bambee> (it works perfectly with the orig tarball but not with the debian.tgz tarball o_O)
<ulmlogger> bambee: yes
<ulmlogger> you can use -Zxz or -Zlzma
<ulmlogger> though it makes more sense to ditch an option into debian/source/
<ulmlogger> though I can't remember the option
<ulmlogger> bambee: plus I am not sure launchpad actually accepts those
<bambee> we could add an override rule into debian/rules... no?
<ulmlogger> no
<ulmlogger> debian/source/format is where that goes
<ulmlogger> dpkg-source gives a bean about debian/rules
<debfx> ulmlogger, ScottK: could one of you upload pykde4 from bzr?
<ulmlogger> ah
<bambee> yeah but you said that lp does not accept it :)
<ulmlogger> bambee: debian/source/options
<bambee> oh
 * bambee checks
<ulmlogger> compression = "bzip2"
<ulmlogger>          compression-level = 9
<ulmlogger> or lzma or xz
<bambee> <3
<ulmlogger> also
<ulmlogger> RTFM]
<ulmlogger> uman:dpkg-source
<bambee> I did not wait your advice to search on google ^^
<ulmlogger> ScottK: debfx: doing tablet work right now and will get groceries with mark in a bit, so I'll not get to it within the next couple of hours
<bambee> however I did not look at man
 * bambee blames himself
 * ulmlogger blames bulldog98
<ulmlogger> rbelem: ScottK: so, after looking at the runtime patches again I'd land them but then test the activities in plasma-desktop a lot
<ScottK> ulmlogger: OK.  How about kdelibs?
<rbelem> ulmlogger, :-D
<ScottK> Should we make a separate kdelibs-experimental-dev for the experimental headers?
<rbelem> ScottK, i dont think so
<ScottK> Do we needs -libs patches?
<rbelem> ScottK, kdelibs, yup
<ScottK> Any new headers/.so?
<rbelem> ScottK, new headers and so
<ScottK> There's no binary compatibility guarantees for those, so it can't go in the existing packages.
<ulmlogger> ScottK: kdelibs is fine though I already mailed rbelem some complaints about the non visibility of the experimental status
 * ulmlogger thought Quintasan and yofel already reviewed the packaging though :P
 * ulmlogger waves fist and rebuilds stuff
<rbelem> ulmlogger, yofel made some changes and i will make the changes that you asked on top of that
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: What package are we talking about?
<Quintasan> <MoDaX> Quintasan: I don't think it is technically possible. SOVERSION property is cmake target specific after all
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^
<ScottK> ulmlogger: OK.  I'd say let's do an FFe for the libs changes with a debdiff you can ack and then I'll approve.
<ulmlogger> ScottK: sounds good to me
<yofel> Quintasan: don't ask me, I can't even look at it without workspace building
 * ScottK looks at pykde4
<ulmlogger> yofel, Quintasan: simply inhibit the abimanager on second build?
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, it's MoDaX we are talking about
<yofel> ulmlogger: how?
<Quintasan> That's what I was about to ask
<ulmlogger> well, ask the modax :P
<Quintasan> <svuorela> just stop shipping the headers. there are so far no 3rd party fx anyways
<Quintasan> ahahah ohwow.jpg
<ulmlogger> UPSTREAM ASKED FOR THEM
<ulmlogger> thy shal obey the mighty word of the upstreams
<Quintasan> bambee: looking at touchegg
<bambee> k
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: What package are we talking about?
<ulmlogger> kwin
<Quintasan> OpenGL ES?
<Quintasan> If GLES == 1 then lolABIManager
<ScottK> There is a 3rd party effect.
<yofel> ScottK: and if you missed it, icecc 0.9.7-2 should finally work right
<ScottK> yofel: Yep.  I asked cjwatson to go ahead and get the sync done earlier today.
<yofel> ah, then thanks :)
<Quintasan> Did we get new qtmobility?
<Quintasan> If not then no simon until we get it :S
<rbelem> Quintasan, need to ask sync from debian, i think
<rbelem> ScottK, ^ 
<yofel> rbelem: did you check whether we need to sync or merge?
<rbelem> yofel, yes, just sync
<yofel> rbelem: ok, file a sync request
<yofel> (use requestsync)
<yofel> and explain why the ubuntu diff can be dropped
<ScottK> It'll need FFe unless it's bugfix only
<rbelem> yofel, the changes that Riddell made are in debian already
<ScottK> (I'm sure it's not)
<yofel> rbelem: not to me, on the bug
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> and right, file an FFe too
<rbelem> can i file a bug asking for both?
<Quintasan> bambee: Missing libx11-dev for touchegg
<bambee> it's not implicit via libqt4-dev ?
<Quintasan> and libxtst-dev is missing as well
<Quintasan> Nope, IIRC someone dropped that during merge and I think it was me
<Quintasan> Add these two and I can ack
<yofel> rbelem: btw. plasma-mobile in the PPA failed again
<rbelem> ScottK, can i file a bug asking for both?
<Quintasan> yofel: When are we getting updated kdelibs so I can go with ffe for s-l-c?
<rbelem> yofel, i just sent a second upload
<yofel> Quintasan: once someone reviews my merge and probably marks the libs as from experimental
<ScottK> rbelem: Please make one bug per package.
<rbelem> ScottK, but can be one for sync and for ffe?
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: Can we have you review yofel's merge?
<ScottK> rbelem: yes.
<rbelem> nice :-)
<Quintasan> bambee: When I is getting new touchegg upload? :P
<bambee> uploaded :p
<rbelem> Quintasan, some changes are needed to kdelibs
<Quintasan> rbelem: For what?
<ScottK> cyphermox: How's ntrack going?
<rbelem> Quintasan, he already reviewed
 * ScottK thought you were updating.
 * yofel wonders where _groo_ went missing
<Quintasan> He is apparently doing Calligra
<Quintasan> no point imo but whatever
<cyphermox> ScottK: there's still a merge request up; cjwatson was concerned about the fact that all the files were removed/re-added; probably caused by the fact that I took a snapshot from bzr, instead of an imported tarball like it was... but there is no tarball to import
<cyphermox> I'll ping him about it again
<bambee> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> rbelem: for s-l-c we need updated kdelibs, right?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<ScottK> cyphermox: What version are you going for?
<Quintasan> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7/+merge/71555 <-this?
<cyphermox> ScottK: 014 (latest), + bzr 312, which includes the patch you did for cpu usage (that was 312)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=312&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 312 | rwilliam: Minor fix.
<yofel> Quintasan: he said he had an apparently working digikam package from somewhere, but I can't find that anywhere
<rbelem> Quintasan, do you want to make the changes that ulmlogger asked for?
<yofel> so he probably still didn't upload it...
<yofel> Quintasan: uh yeah, that one
<Quintasan> rbelem: If they involve doing some coding then I'm the last person you want that from :<
<rbelem> Quintasan, nope... just some packageing changes
<yofel> Quintasan: no, I think it was rather marking the stuff from experimental as coming from experimental
<Quintasan> You are both talking about kdelibs, right? I can do them, what was that ulmlogger wanted?
<ScottK> cyphermox: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268038 - Not sure what the 015 version being discussed there?
<ubottu> KDE bug 268038 in KDED Module "kded4 eating 100% cpu - ntrack related" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<rbelem> Quintasan, i just forwarded the email that ulmlogger sent to me
<Quintasan> Cool.
<rbelem> thanks Quintasan :-)
<cyphermox> ScottK: afaik this is what the 3 commits on top of 014 were fixing
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: Should "This package contains experimental software and should not be used in production environment" be enought for libkactivities?
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-67418768:///~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport 
<Quintasan> wtf
<yofel> o.O - use branch
<yofel> or are you trying to commit?
<Quintasan> I want to push
<yofel> err... that branch is owned by me, not possible
<yofel> you'll have to push to your own
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/109741 commit this instead
<Quintasan> Then I will review and we can upload it
<Quintasan> runtime is more problematic
<Quintasan> quoting ulmlogger
<Quintasan> >patches are not particularly regression save
<CIA-52> [lp:~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7] Philip Muškovac * 376 * debian/control explain that libkactivities and libkdeclarative are experimental
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded.
<ScottK> (pykde4)
<Quintasan> ofc -j12 won't work....
<Quintasan> fu pbuilder
<yofel> I'm wondering what breaks that actually
 * Quintasan goes for a nap
<Quintasan> make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.7.0'
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> SUP
<Quintasan> Oh wait
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/cbRmv.png
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> I'm not convinced that you have at least 11 cores on your system ^
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> I use -j12
<Quintasan> yofel: Builds and installs fine
<Quintasan> I do bzr push now, right?
<yofel> well, use bzr merge if you want to auto-close the merge request
 * bulldog98 blames ulmlogger
<Quintasan> yofel: like
<Quintasan> kbzr branch kde-libs
<Quintasan> bzr merge lp:~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs-active-4.7
<Quintasan> and what?
<yofel> commit and push to main branch
<Quintasan> Push
<Quintasan> 'd
 * yofel is off for a while
<rbelem> Quintasan, -runtime was already uploadded by ulmlogger 
<ulmlogger> rbelem: uploaded? I did not upload no nothing
<Quintasan> bambee: touchegg advocated
<rbelem> Quintasan, ^ :-D
<rbelem> ulmlogger, sorry, i thought you had uploaded
 * micahg wonders what ulm is
<yofel> I town in germany
<yofel> s/I/A
<micahg> ah
<rbelem> ScottK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmobility/+bug/826874
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 826874 in qtmobility (Ubuntu) "Sync qtmobility 1.2 from Debian" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> rbelem: why should we drop the Ubuntu delta?
<debfx> gah, oneiric upgrade broke my sound :(
<rbelem> debfx, the changes that Riddell made are already in the package
<jussi> debfx: my sound is borked for a few days now
<jussi> :(
<debfx> rbelem: no, they are not
<jussi> Mind, my PC doesnt boot normally since the upgrade - I have to g to rescue, select resume, get to promt, login and run startx
<debfx> lovely :/
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> rr
<shadeslayer> yofel: did i mention that i find German food to be bland? :P
 * rbelem goes to see qtmobility again
<yofel> shadeslayer: depends on what you're used to - we certainly don't usually put a dozen different spices into everything so I won't exactly argue against you either
<shadeslayer> hehehe, true that
<shadeslayer> i'm used to very spicy food ...
<rbelem> bulldog98, plasma-mobile is ready
<jussi> Anyone here going to froscon? 
 * jussi slaps Sput intermittently
<bulldog98> rbelem: thanks for notifying
<ulmlogger> jussi: so, you know, I am apparently in germany up until thursday or something or nothing, so I actually ponder going to froscon too :P
<jussi> ulmlogger: I will be at froscon, you should go!
<ulmlogger> well
<ulmlogger> at some point I will eventually run out of clean wearables :P
<jussi> ulmlogger: go to a laundromat? 
<jussi> or buy more :D
<ulmlogger> plus I should do actually useful things at some point
<jussi> and froscon isnt useful? 
<nigelb> yeah, desktop summit was so useless
 * jussi envies those who got to go to DS and get a nice tablet
<jussi> brb, new kernel roboot - lets hope it starts...
<ulmlogger> jussi: not particularly :P
<ulmlogger> jussi: nice tablet
<ulmlogger> hahahahah
<ulmlogger> rofl
 * ulmlogger dies from laughing
<rbelem> debfx, you are right
<rbelem> debfx, it needs a merge, sorry
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<ulmlogger> ScottK: any objections to dropping the -default- part for new settings packages?
<ulmlogger> kubuntu-tablet-settings rather than kubuntu-tablet-default-settings
<ulmlogger> kubuntu-default-settings makes sense, since they form the base but for the others that is nothing but rubbish
<ulmlogger> IMHO
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah right, i went to DS and yet did not get a Tablet
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you missed the best talk :P ;)
<ulmlogger> your own fault I might say
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: +1
<shadeslayer> yeah, well ...
<shadeslayer> have fun with your 'nice' exopc :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: much to learn you still have :)
<jussi> ulmlogger: if you dont want yours, then Im more than happy to take it off your hands...
<ulmlogger> jussi: sure if you maintain the tablet thing then
<jussi> bah, you want me to actually do something for it :( :P
<jussi> Honestly, I dont think Ive got the skills to do that...
<bulldog98> rbelem: /usr/lib/imports/org/kde/plasma/slccomponents/SlcMenu.qml is in both share-like-connect and the -data package
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will fix that now
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think you will have force just this time
<debfx> jussi: apparently rm -rf ~/.pulse fixes all my sound problems
<bulldog98> rbelem: what packages have been added, that i need to install for useing plasma-mobile
<bulldog98> ?
<bulldog98> rbelem: I did that
<rbelem> bulldog98, next time it will be ok
<rbelem> bulldog98, you will need the default settings
<rbelem> bulldog98, ulmlogger is working on that
<rbelem> ulmlogger, is the package ready for use? :-)
<ulmlogger> nope
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: so default settings and what to configure, if I already used plasma-desktop
<bulldog98> rbelem: I’ll help him debugging it :)
<ulmlogger> I do not actually follow your conversation TBH
<ulmlogger> default settings for what?
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: mobile
<rbelem> ulmlogger, to get plasma-tablet running
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: kubuntu-mobile does not depend or recommend kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<rbelem> bulldog98, did you get the qtmobility1.2?
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: because it is neither :P
<ulmlogger> it is part of the mobile seed
<ulmlogger> so to say there is no reason you should not use plasma-mobile on a desktop
<ulmlogger> but on a big screen you do not need the mobile settings most of th etime
<bulldog98> rbelem: I think I have that
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: so what binary is working atm?
<jussi> debfx: no help here :/
<jussi> hrm, anyone tell me how to manually mount my USB HDD? it gives me perm denied from the popup...
<rbelem> bulldog98, you can call plasma-tablet --nodesktop
<yofel> sudo mount /dev/... /mnt
<yofel> don't forget to umount it
<ulmlogger> dont forget to sync before unmount :P
<bulldog98> rbelem: where is plasma-tablet in? I haven’t that on my tablet, yet
<ulmlogger> rbelem: did you also package plasma-tablet?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: since upgrading to oneiric I get 50-60 fps in minecraft :D
<sheytan> Quintasan ping
<ScottK> ulmlogger: These are, however, the defaults for tablets.
<ScottK> Just as we already have defaults for netbooks.
<ScottK> I think it makes sense.
<rbelem> ulmlogger, bulldog98, they are in the same source
<bulldog98> rbelem: I don’t have a plasma-tablet binary on my system with newest plasma-mobile
<rbelem> ulmlogger, bulldog98, the latest package in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages installit
<rbelem> *installs it
<rbelem> bulldog98, it is symlink
<bulldog98> rbelem: to what?
<rbelem> bulldog98, to plasma-mobile
<bulldog98> rbelem: ok, but that hasn’t worked for me with the last version
<rbelem> did you try plasma-tablet --nodesktop?
<rbelem> bulldog98, it is ok for me with latest version
<rbelem> bulldog98, ./usr/bin/plasma-tablet -> plasma-mobile
<bulldog98> rbelem: wait a sec so I can check that
<bulldog98> rbelem: your version is lower, that one of the previous ones
<bulldog98> I have 0.2~git20110811.084553-1 on my system
<rbelem> :-/
<yofel> just force downgrade it, I would stick to rbelem's versioning
<bulldog98> yofel: did the same
<bulldog98> rbelem: problem solved (shouldn’t happen to anybody else)
<bulldog98> yofel: you could have pointed me onto that
<rbelem> :-)
<bulldog98> :P
<yofel> sry, I forgot ^^
<bulldog98> Riddell: hi
<bulldog98> Riddell: where is the code of the bzr plugin for dolphin?
<Riddell> hi bulldog98
<Riddell> bulldog98: not published yet, it's incomplete and not very functional, I was hoping to get it more finished today but then I was ill
<Riddell> hopefully tomorrow, I hope to put it into kdesdk along with the others
 * bulldog98 hugs Riddell so he gets better
<bulldog98> rbelem: ok got it running
<bulldog98> rbelem: I want to run it on the tablet so the -nodesktop is a stupid option
<rbelem> bulldog98, nice :-D
<rbelem> bulldog98, modify the plasma-mobile desktop file from kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: maybe we should provide some mouse gestures activated by default
<rbelem> bulldog98, and the startkde
<bulldog98> rbelem: do I have to delete the .kde folder? before I do stuff like that
<rbelem> bulldog98, nope
<bulldog98> rbelem: even better would be editing the kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<bulldog98> rbelem: so the ones in /usr/share/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings ?
<rbelem> bulldog98, yup
<rbelem> bulldog98, and startkde-mobile
<jussi> bollocks, can even create a usb stick to be able to reinstall... 
<jussi> Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                                                 
<jussi>   File "/usr/bin/usb-creator-kde", line 24, in <module>                                                                                                                            
<jussi>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import KCmdLineArgs, KCmdLineOptions, i18n, ki18n
<jussi> RuntimeError: the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires version -1
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: you have to change the default wallpaper in the default settings
<jussi> meh, usb-creator-gtk to the rescue
<yofel> jussi: fixed
<jussi> yofel: fixed?
<yofel> jussi: that pykde issue was fixed a few hours ago
<jussi> ahh
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: for the fixme in startkde: add everything into the mobile settings as well
<ulmlogger>  do not compute
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: I have to change the default wallpaper in upstream
<ulmlogger> that green stuff is totally messing with upstream vs. downstream branding
<ulmlogger> gotta complain to nuno about it
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: nice idea
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: also plasma-tablet isn’t getting started (everything else but that is)
<bulldog98> oxygen branding missing too
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: and kded takes 100% CPU
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: you need to create an autostart file
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: where?
<ulmlogger> also you need to add a sleep to that file, for me a direct start did not do the trick
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: .kde/share/autostart
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: something like plasma-tablet /n sleep 10
<ulmlogger> sleep2; plasma-tablet
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: I also think we should’n use the plasmarc of the kubuntu-default-settings
<ulmlogger> why nut?
<ulmlogger> there is no nothing in the plasmarc
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: just noticed that too
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: is there something else I have to do? Cause I can’t get kded4 to behave in a proper way
<ulmlogger> you are doing it wrong(tm)
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: really I wouldn’t haved guessed that
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: it’s hung up in the kubuntu-default-settings
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: no it got further
<ulmlogger> you my dear friend are clueless :P
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: are you on natteeeee or oneeyrick?
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: oneiric
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: it hungs before the tmp /cache link creation
<ulmlogger> the kded?
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: mind that the sleepy will hangy
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: the startup
<bulldog98> also it doesn’t start plasma-tablet
<bulldog98> and I have that autostart script
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
 * Quintasan goes to bed
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-16
<jjesse> i saw the post about plasma active on planet and it mentioned opensuse and mego packages are you all crazy kids have something on kubuntu as well?
<rbelem> jjesse, yup
<rbelem> jjesse, they are on the way ;-)
<jjesse> i figured
<jjesse> someone might want to mention that as the opensuse parts are on planet kde and planet ubuntu
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: pingpingpingpingpingpingpingpingping
<Quintasan> Good morning
<DaemonFC> is it a known issue that both muon and add-apt-repository fail to import keys leaving you to do it by hand?
<bambee> morning
<rbelem> Quintasan, morning
<rbelem> Quintasan, did you take a look in the kde-runtime? could you upload if it is ok? :-)
<Quintasan> Did we get kdelibs uploaded in the first place?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i think it was merged in the bzr
<Quintasan> It was since I merged it
<Quintasan> Now it needs FFe bug and ScottK's approval
<rbelem> Quintasan, nice
<Quintasan> rbelem: Can you do a FFe bug and ping Scott? I'm somehow busy now
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, after that we do -runtime, right?
<Quintasan> Most likley
<Quintasan> Then we can think about uploading more stuff
<jussi> ulmlogger: ping. 
<ulmlogger> jussi: syn-ack
<ScottK> rbelem: It'd be good to include the -runtime diff in the same FFe.
<jussi> ulmlogger: 30 - 3rd Ill be in austria/italy. will you be around? 
<jussi> (aug-sept)
<ulmlogger> jussi: 30 to 2nd or so
<ulmlogger> probably more like 1st, I am leaving for paris sometime on friday
<jussi> ulmlogger: ok, then that works. we can come visit you :D
<ulmlogger> yay
<mfraz74> Trying to download oneric-desktop-amd64 torrent, but I'm getting "unable to contact a tracker"
<mfraz74> and if I select trackers "Error: requested download is not authorised for use with this tracker
<rbelem> ScottK, i filled a bug for kde4libs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/827286 and kde-runtime https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/827283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kde4libs package needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827283 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kde-runtime needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> ScottK, there is one for qtmobility1.2, do i need to do the merge?
<ScottK> Please get apachelogger to ack the libs/runtime diff and ping me again.
<ScottK> Yes. Need the Debian -> Ubuntu debdiff.
<rbelem> ScottK, i think ulmlogger already acked kde4libs
<rbelem> ScottK, i'm not sure about -runtime
<rbelem> ulmlogger, ^
 * rbelem goes to work
<rbelem> ScottK, i filled this bug too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mongodb/+bug/827291
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827291 in mongodb (Ubuntu) "Mongodb package needs to be merged with latest debian changes" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem runs
<ScottK> K.
 * ScottK is on quasseldroid and not doing bugs ATM.
<yofel> Quintasan: *where* did your gles package fail again?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> stupid question
<_Groo_> as you guys know, im doing weekly builds of calligra
<_Groo_> theres now calligraactive (mobile)
<_Groo_> should i create a package for it? for desktop? or leave it off?
<yofel> we do have some plasma active packages so feel free to, the folks that got exopc's would probably like to try it ^^
<yofel> _Groo_: btw. where's digikam?
<_Groo_> yofel: tonight :P
<_Groo_> yofel: i cleaned up the packaging, just need to upload it to a ppa
<yofel> ok
<_Groo_> yofel: i also need to release TH 0.2 tonight anyway
<_Groo_> yofel: very busy this week, but ill live up to my promise tonight :)
<_Groo_> yofel: i added active into calligra-mobile package
<_Groo_> yofel: anyway, they just tagged alpha4 or 3, dont remember now
<_Groo_> yofel: but ill refrain to release anything for now
<_Groo_> yofel: a beta might be better
<Quintasan> yofel: Where you ask? libkwineeffects built with gles is needed as well
<Quintasan> And I was getting unspecified CMake Build Target errors from ABIManager OR duplicate SONAME error from ABIManager
<Quintasan> yofel: To have the kwineffects with gles we need another package in debian/control with the same X-CMake-Target as libkwineeffects I guess
<Quintasan> and that doesn't work ATM
<_Groo_> another satisfied costumer: <domme> _Groo_: you are the most annoying packager ever
<Quintasan> _Groo_: What are you trying to do?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: im the oficial tomahawk maintainer
<_Groo_> Quintasan: they are trying to force me to make a jreen lib based on git...
<Quintasan> So do it
<_Groo_> Quintasan: and im saying i rather not polute natty if i can avoid it
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i rather include it internally
<Quintasan> You can't upload anything to natty
<Quintasan> Just provide it in a PPA
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ppl are going to use the ppa
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its a formula for failure
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ill put in internally where it belongs
<Quintasan> Then name the package accordingly?
<Quintasan> I don't see any issue here
<_Groo_> Quintasan: libjreen+theyhavenoideaofaversiongitheywhatdate~thisis$ucke3~natty.deb
<Quintasan> If upstream wants it in a separate package then why don't just do it?
 * Quintasan shurgs
<_Groo_> Quintasan: they do it internally
<_Groo_> Quintasan: for oneiric sure... for natty... i dont like the idea
<Quintasan> They build jreen internally, right?
<Quintasan> Then what's the problem?
<Quintasan> Add another package in debian/control
<Quintasan> mark it as experimental software
<Quintasan> in Description
<_Groo_> Quintasan: eventually someone witll sync with debian, it will conflict mine.. mail arriving in my inbox... not pretty
<Quintasan> Name it differently then
<_Groo_> Quintasan: yeah im doing it internally
<_Groo_> like i did in 0.1
<Quintasan> _Groo_: PROTIP: Nothing will most likely change in natty now
<_Groo_> its that im just annoying ence the title :D
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i know :) im thinking when ppl upgrade
<Quintasan> I think PPA's are disabled when upgrading
<_Groo_> Quintasan: exactly.. but the lib remains
<_Groo_> Quintasan: it will conflict
<_Groo_> Quintasan: dumb ppl err i mean users wont know what to do
<_Groo_> Quintasan: failure, misery, attempts against my life, apachelogger with a stick
<Quintasan> Pff
<_Groo_> Quintasan: all avoided with a nice little package with jreen inside :)
<yofel> Quintasan: oddly enough your bzr branch just built fine here locally
<Quintasan> yofel: My branch doesn't contain libkwineeffects-gles
<yofel> Quintasan: so it failed on dh_install?
<Quintasan> It has only kde-window-manager-gles package which installs everything and kde-workspace has depends on kde-window-manager | kde-window-manager-gles
<Quintasan> yofel: Gah, try adding libkwineeffects-gles with Debian ABIManager yourself
<Quintasan> yofel: You will get duplicate SONAME error somewhere at 5% of dh_auto_build
<yofel> aaaah, now I get what you mean
<yofel> Quintasan: why don't you just drop X-Debian-ABI for libwineffects-gles?
<yofel> for now at least
<yofel> and add a fixme comment
<Quintasan> yofel: I think dropping that also yields some error
<Quintasan> yofel: If dropping it works then we are somehow saved :P
<yofel> well, I'll do a clean build (with -j1 so ask me again in 2h...)
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan goes skateboarding
<_Groo_> weekly calligra build is done, alpha4 tagged
<_Groo_> kinda nice build btw, calligra is becoming very very good
<_Groo_> love flow..
 * yofel was in the calligra session at DS
<yofel> pretty nice indeed, although I still get font rendering issues in word
<_Groo_> yofel: jelly
<_Groo_> yofel: infidel!
<_Groo_> yofel: its a alpha!
<yofel> _Groo_: which is funny since it's less broken than kword ^^
<yofel> Quintasan: btw. s/dh_clean/dh_auto_clean/ in your clean override target or the default build folder isn't removed on clean
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, they are kicking ass... they are actually sanitizing the code, like ripping kformula and putting it into a shape... good call...
<Quintasan> yofel: I used dh_clean there? :S
<Quintasan> So yeah, telepathy-kde builds are ready
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde
<Quintasan> In case anyone is interested
<claydoh> Quintasan: thank you! been waiting for daily builds, i quite like telepathy-kde, it has already replaced kopete
<Quintasan> claydoh: on one-eye-rick kde-text-ui is borked
<Quintasan> missing build-depend on qtwebkit and I don't have access to branches so I can't fix it right now
<claydoh> I am on natty atm :) 
<Quintasan> So it should work
<Riddell> tazz: yo, what's your name and affiliation?
<tazz> waa?
<tazz> Name = Gaurav Chaturvedi
<tazz> Affiliation = ??
<Riddell> bulldog98: likewise
<Riddell> Sput: name and affiliation?
<Sput> Riddell: for what?
<Riddell> for the DS group photo
<Sput> ah
<Sput> Name = Manuel Nickschas
<Sput> Affiliation = Quassel IRC (or do you need my employer?)
<Riddell> free software affiliation is what I care about
<Sput> there you have it then :)
<Sput> are you going to include the nicknames as well?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> yofel: yo
<yofel> well,
<yofel> Name = Philip Muškovac
<yofel> Affiliation = Kubuntu Dev
<yofel> would be as what I went there
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> steveire: name and affiliation?
<Riddell> right, go wild and find people! http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/desktop-summit-akademy-guadec-group-photo-2011.html
<Riddell> type in xxx for unnamed people (most of them)
<Riddell> and edit at http://notes.kde.org/desktop-summit-akademy-guadec-group-photo-2011
<Riddell> agateau: where are you in the photo?  we've only found 2 canonicalers
<yofel> Quintasan: can you try to build workspace again? simply adding a libkwineffects1abi2-gles package that installs the lib from debian/tmp-kwin-gles/ works for me
<Quintasan> With no ABIManager?
<yofel> well, the abi manager matches control and cmake, so it already uses the abi from the first libkwineffects in the control file
<DarkwingDuck> Yay, thats over with.
<yofel> that's why it tries to add the abi twice if you have the lib twice in control
<Quintasan> yofel: Then libkwineffects1abi2-gles shouldn't work :P
<Quintasan> Or I'm doing somethign wrong
<yofel> Quintasan: It will work, as long as you don't have X-Debian-ABI in *both*
<Quintasan> Now libkwineffects1abi2-gles has to Breaks libkwineffects1abi2
<Quintasan> more like Breaks and Conflicts
<yofel> right
<Quintasan> should I use {binary:Version} or {source:Version}?
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<yofel> first I think
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> I also think kde-window-manager-gles should depend on  libkwineffects1abi2-gles
<yofel> hm... usually dh_shlibdeps should take care of that...
<Quintasan> Let's see if it works
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you copypasta your install file for libkwineffects-gles?
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/110311
<Quintasan> Thanks
<Quintasan> Hah, it won't work like this :D
<Quintasan> For KWin
<Quintasan> I had to do it like
<Quintasan> debian/tmp-kwin-gles/usr/bin/kwin usr/bin/
<Quintasan> Or it would install it into tmp-kwin-gles instead of usr/bin :P
<Quintasan> Once we get this shit working, we are almost home
<yofel> oh true, didn't check, sry ^^
<Quintasan> No worries, I just remembered that because I was going apeshit where did the kwin binary go
<Quintasan> and I extracted the deb
<Quintasan> and did :O face
 * Quintasan wants a tablet
<Quintasan> or working gles on iMX
<Quintasan> kde-workspace on -j1
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-
<yofel> if I need to build this again I'll probably install ccache
<ulysses> timeout error
<ulysses> Launchpad, i 'love' you
<yofel_> what are you trying to do? ^^
<ulysses> nothing special
 * Quintasan waits for 10% and goes to bed
<Quintasan> yay, access to vasks
<Quintasan> あはははははははははははははははは
<Quintasan> works!
<yofel> is there anything special on vasks? I simply ssh'd to git.debian.org
<Quintasan> That's the same host :P
<yofel> heh, k
<Quintasan> Well then, kde-notworkingspace is building
<Quintasan> and I'm going to bed
<yofel> hehe, gn
<Quintasan> Good night.
<ulmlogger> hangout google plus, like now
<ulmlogger> everyone do the join
<ulmlogger> \o/
<markey> join us, Harald Sitter from Kubuntu/KDE/Phonon and Mark Kretschmann from Amarok/KDE/Nokia hanging out
<markey> in fact Harald is sitting next to me
<claydoh> lol markey and ulmlogger where?
 * claydoh doesn't see the notification
 * claydoh has to head out anyway :(
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-17
<jjesse-netbook> ok quick question as i am working on documention, is Muon the default package manager in Oneric?
<yofel> it is, as in both muon and muon-installer are installed by default
<jjesse-netbook> awesome thanks yofel
<jjesse-netbook> ok another question then running the ntebook version and in kate when i go file and then S for save nothing happens
<jjesse-netbook> seems the secondary level dont work... file s for save or file q for quit doesnt work in Kate
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: Sounds like it needs a bug filed on bugs.kde.org.  It's certainly not on purpose.
<jjesse-netbook> ScottK:  thanks its seems like i had this problem some previous releases ago
<jjesse-netbook> under what package/option would i file fis?
<ScottK> kate is it's own package in kde4.7.
<jjesse-netbook> ok back
<jjesse-netbook> looks like it is only affecting kate
<jjesse-netbook> ok reported this to bugs: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280236
<ubottu> KDE bug 280236 in general "problems with second level menu options" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Quintasan> Morning
<bambee> morning
<stefan> hi guys - this is probably old news for you but i didn't find a bug-report
<stefan> with today's updates i can't log in anymore
<stefan> kdm shows a message-box with a warning
<stefan> about qdbus - i found this in kdm.log:
<stefan> klauncher(3467) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 
<stefan> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<stefan>  
<stefan> (i'm using 11.10)
<bambee> I've probably dreamed , but a while ago a phonon video thumbnailer existed... no?
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> I noticed a bug in the recent update to libqt4-dbus package, /usr/bin/qdbus is missing
<_StefanS_> not sure who's managing this part
<_StefanS_> or package
<bambee> ohh you can use phonon via mplayerthumbs :)
<stefan> _StefanS_: same problem for me
<_StefanS_> I just took the old ubuntu4 package and copied the qdbus file in manually
<stefan> _StefanS_: no answer yet, though... we'll just have to wait ;)
<_StefanS_> then it works
<_StefanS_> stefan: are they aware of this ?
<_StefanS_> I like your name btw.
<stefan> _StefanS_: hehe ;) i wrote a couple of minutes ago - no answer. then again, this is of course not the right place for bug reports 
<_StefanS_> yea you're right, maybe we should spam kubuntu-devel mailinglist instead :D
<stefan> actually, with your info on the package i can file a bug-report on launchpad
<_StefanS_> oh please do if you have the time
<_StefanS_> stefan: I think its simply some builderror noone noticed
<_StefanS_> stefan: or a patch that omits the actual binary
<stefan> _StefanS_: its actually more or less solved already: percentage <= min_community_part_
<stefan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/827815
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827815 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Can't log into KDE, with error: Could not start D-bus, can you call qdbus?" [Undecided,New]
<stefan> sorry for the garbage before...
<_StefanS_> err I'm going to comment on that
<_StefanS_> having qt4-dev-tools installed for normal operation sounds wrong
<_StefanS_> stefan: thanks -  I'm off !
<bambee> it's me or... mplayerthumbsconfig does absolutly NOTHING ?
<jussi> ubiquity from the build of the 15th doesnt seem to work.
<ulmlogger> bambee: i dont even know what it is
<bambee> ulmlogger: seriously? it has been released with kde-multimedia
<bambee> it does not work here
<bambee> ulmlogger: it's a kioslave for video thumbnailing
<ulmlogger> well
<ulmlogger> config?
<bambee> with two backends
<bambee> mplayer and phonon
<ulmlogger> the thumb aint called config :P
<ulmlogger> also the code is crapz(tm)
 * ulmlogger was -->>this<<-- close to propose removal from kdemm
<bambee> mplayerthumbsconfig does not work
<bambee> it uses a kconfigdialog (to use the kcfg class correctly),  I don't see the "settingsChanged" signal connected nor MplayerThumbsCfg::writeConfig() called... 
<ulmlogger> wtf is it for?
<ulmlogger> and why and when and how?
<ulmlogger> wtf
<bambee> mplayerthumbsconfig  is the gui used the select the video backend (mplayer/phonon) and to configure the kcfg class correctly
<bambee> s/the select/to select/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "mplayerthumbsconfig  is the gui used to select the video backend (mplayer/phonon) and to configure the kcfg class correctly"
<bambee> additionnally you can clean the thumbnails cache... etc...
<bambee> install mplayerthumbs and test it (using phonon as backend)
<bambee> it does not work :)
<bambee> (change the backend does not work too)
<ulmlogger> bambee: because it is kaput
<ulmlogger> the thumbers should all be removed
<ulmlogger> and replaced with a phonon backend
<bambee> I agree
<bambee> ulmlogger: mplayerthumbs use VideoWidget::snapshot() (which is not implemented in pvlc nor pgst)
<bambee> uses *
<bambee> it should use videodataoutput imho
<bulldog98> Riddell: Name = Jonathan Kolberg
<bulldog98> Affiliation = Kubuntu Ninja
<Riddell> congrats on your celebrity status bulldog98, nice article on dot news :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: thanks
<debfx> fabo: I'd like to convert gtk2-engines-oxygen to multiarch which requires moving the binaries to a new package
<debfx> can we agree on a package name? gtk2-engines-oxygen-tools?
<fabo> debfx: -bin
<fabo> we have a bunch of packages prefixed -bin
<debfx> fabo: ok, works for me
<fabo> s/prefixed/suffixed ;)
 * debfx has already purged ia32-libs :-)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7 ?
<Quintasan> I can merge it once I get home
<rbelem> Quintasan, ulmlogger acked 
<Quintasan> I see.
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :-)
<Quintasan> I will merge and upload
<Quintasan> or I think ScottK has to upload
<rbelem> Quintasan, thks :-)
 * Quintasan is not sure on who is uploading after FFe
<rbelem> Quintasan, maybe only ScottK 
<Quintasan> rbelem: Do we have FFe for runtime?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> Quintasan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/827283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827283 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kde-runtime needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> rbelem: Awesome, could you also do FFe for s-l-c and plasma-mobile?
<Quintasan> I will review and ack and ScottK can just upload
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will do that right now
<Quintasan> Great.
<rbelem> Quintasan, lets add contour too
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, they announced today i think
 * Quintasan has to get another FFe for workspace with KWin GL ES as well
<Quintasan> Hmm, I am not sure if we want contour in repo
 * Quintasan would like PPA better
<shadeslayer> yeah, i'd go with a PPA too
<shadeslayer> i've seen contour ... not so stable
<rbelem> :'(
<Quintasan> rbelem: Besides, PPA can be updated whenever you want
<Quintasan> You can't really do that with archive
<rbelem> that's the good side
<Quintasan> rbelem: While you are at FFe, could you file one for kde-workspace and link the bug no. here?
 * Quintasan is at driving license course right now
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup ;-)
<Quintasan> Thanks! 
<rbelem> Quintasan, you are very welcome :-)
<Quintasan> That would be getting much more done for oneeyerick
<Quintasan> Too bad we are doing it after feature freeze :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, there isn't how to do that before
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i uploaded TH last night, went to sleep late doing the pakcage... today is digikam2 turn
<_Groo_> Quintasan: sorry for the delay :P i had a few packaging problems
<Quintasan> I myself didn't finish kwin gles up until today :) 
<debfx> fabo: do we even need those oxygen-gtk programs? oxygen-gtk-deco seem to be broken, whatever it's supposed to be doing
<Quintasan> duh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: lol, Im at the course and I forgot to turn off sounds, suddenly: I AM BULLETPROOF
<Quintasan> someone sent me a text message
<fabo> debfx: demo is useless, dunno for deco. we could ask upstream
 * ulmlogger thinks ScottK is supposed to start a shitstorm WRT breaking qt
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: pingpingpingopgp0ingoignpoigong
<ulmlogger> {@!!!E!!
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: What exactly was broken?
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: pong
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: we need kubuntu tablet
<ulmlogger> ASAP
<ulmlogger> so
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: dunno, qdbus was moved around, see mail on kubuntu-devel
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: so, I have default settings semi-ready, if you could make sure that we get the packages in with help from Quintasan that would be super awesome
<ulmlogger> also bulldog98 or Quintasan should poke cjwatson so that we get a tablet image going
<Quintasan> Oh, ScottK told me to work with slangasek on it but I wasn't able to irc much until 17
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: When I'm supposed to ping him to get tablet image rolling?
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: now ^^
<Quintasan> lol
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: I guess we'll need a seed and then he can do the setup in ubuntu-cd and stuff
<Quintasan> Do we have a seed?
<ulmlogger> ScottK actually might know the process of getting an image better than me
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: not yet
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: for now we could just use desktop as the seed, I suppose we should talk about the relations between seeds
<ulmlogger> I think that tablet should be part of the mobile seed branch
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: actually cancel that
<ulmlogger> hold on
<ulmlogger> let me think
<Quintasan> How about you do that?
 * ulmlogger is busy with phonon and kde stuff unfortunately
<ulmlogger> also I'll need to get the settings done as bulldog98 and I are the only people with a tablet
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: so it might make sense to simply merge tablet into mobile and perhaps rename mobile
 * bulldog98 hasn’t got too much time, since my grandma is visiting us
<ulmlogger> as both require touch-enabled interfaces it would make sense to be the same image, or at least in the same seed branch (as we had with netbook and desktop)
 * ulmlogger waves fist at bulldog98
<ulmlogger> well, doing settings now
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: but I’ll do as much as possible
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: lets wait with the seeds until ScottK is available so we can talk this over
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: you just need to delegate the upload process and stuff :P
 * ulmlogger tests his settings package
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: send it too me, cause the current one doesn’t works well
<debfx> fabo: deco just displays two weird windows. seems to be a test tool for window decorations
<Quintasan> rbelem: How are FFe's?
<markey> good evening from Ulm :)
<markey> ulmlogger (Harald Sitter) is sitting next to me
<Quintasan> We kinda noticed that :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<bulldog98> Quintasan: +1
<rbelem> Quintasan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/828111 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/828159 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/828093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828111 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] share-like-connect" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828159 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde-workspace needs latest kwin-gles" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828093 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<rbelem> :-)
<Quintasan> Awesome
 * Quintasan is building kwin-gles and testing it
 * rbelem goes to lunch
<shadeslayer> "Team to pring the power of plasma active to Kubuntu."
<shadeslayer> fun
<Quintasan> pring?
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> hehe ;P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that one is good :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fix it on your team lp page
<Quintasan> How am I responsible for THAT?
<Quintasan> I'm not even a member :P
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<Quintasan> and kde-workspace runs with -j1
<Quintasan> I wonder wtf
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: ping
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Is it possible to build only kwin and kwineffects from whole kde-workspace or one would need to patch the source?
<mgraesslin> you need the kde-workspace libraries around
<mgraesslin> if you have that you can run cmake in workspace directory and afterwards compile only kwin
<Quintasan> Well, now I'm essentialy double-building workspace but in another directory
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: compile kde-workspace -> install it -> go to debian/build-kwin-gles -> build workspace with GLES -> install to debian/tmp-kwin-gles <--- that's how we do it now (in short)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> That won't work too
<mgraesslin> the easiest solution is to pull the build system changes from master
<Quintasan> How do they work?
<mgraesslin> it builds kwin twice: once as kwin and once as kwin_gles binary
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: ^^^
<Quintasan> Can we somehow magically patch the source and think it will go unnoticed?
<mgraesslin> but it's only a temporary solution till kwin can load the right backend at runtime
<Quintasan> Well, now I'm DOUBLE building the whole workspace
<Quintasan> :S
 * mgraesslin does that all the time in the CI system
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Well, that temporary solution is better than building whole workspace, would be the diff to source code big?
<mgraesslin> mostly CMake files are changed
<Quintasan> Hmmmmmm.
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/101979/
<CIA-52> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Rohan Garg * 117 * bin/astyle-kubuntu Update arguments passed to astyle for astyle versions 2.01 and upwards
<mgraesslin> and https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/102002/
<mgraesslin> but the kwineffects library has been split into kwineffects and kwingl(es)utils libraries
<Quintasan> GLES doesn't work with NVIDIA driver?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> in 4.7 there is still GL code in kwineffects
<mgraesslin> so you would have to change the patches to keep one library and build just kwineffects twice
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: IS there a list of working drivers?
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: what have you installed on your tablet an modified?
<bulldog98> to get it working
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: no, radeon works fine, nouveau sometimes, Intel mostly
<shadeslayer> ^^ \o/
<shadeslayer> now if only radeon could ... wait a minute
<shadeslayer> ZOMG
<shadeslayer> ulmlogger: bulldog98 yofel NO MORE AMD UNSUPPORTED HARDWARE OVERLAY
<shadeslayer> booya
<shadeslayer> i just noticed that :P
<ulmlogger> bulldog98: plasma-mobile & runtime & libs & share-like-connect
<ulmlogger> settings will be up in a bit
<ulmlogger> currently having dinnger
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: have you added the PPA?
<ulmlogger> nope
<ulmlogger> all from git
<debfx> ScottK: do I need a FFe to build gtk2-engines-oxygen for multiarch?
<shadeslayer> debfx: question, i don't understand why we need to re/build packages for multiarch
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
<shadeslayer> i mean, all multiarch does is give x86_64 users access to x86 packages right?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Were patched kdelibs uploaded? I want to testbuild s-l-c before advocating
<Quintasan> We have to wait for ScottK anyways, since only he can do anything about uploading
 * shadeslayer wonders whats the best way to strangle DBus
<micahg> debfx: I can tell you that slangasek has requested and FFe in the past for multiarch since it has the potential to break other applications that use the package in question
<micahg> shadeslayer: multiarch changes where files are stored on the fs which can break applications which make improper assumptions about file locations
<shadeslayer> oh ..
<shadeslayer> did i mention the new apport package is broken?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/110857/
<micahg> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apport/1.21.3-0ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> i already fixed that myself
<bambee> ulmlogger: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/desktop-summit-akademy-guadec-group-photo-2011.html  <-- where are you?
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh fun, fixing
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: wait, what are you talking about?
<shadeslayer> neon?
<yofel> no, 'pring' :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * bambee has a new game... "where is harald?"... the goal is simple, you must find harald on the ds photo in 5 minutes... good luck :P
<bambee> the winner wins a cookie, a beer and a chocolate :D
<yofel> bambee: make that find rohan, more of a challange :P
<bambee> mouarf :P
<bambee> indeed...actually I've only found Riddell, valorie and you
<bambee> trying to find lydia too...
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> i'm hidden behind Vishesh Handa xD
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is in the https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> nope, it is on REVU
<Quintasan> new packages are on revu
<rbelem> Quintasan, about the kdelibs
<Quintasan> ppa packages are not really a material to submit imo
<Quintasan> oh
<rbelem> #:-D
<Quintasan> we need it in archive
<rbelem> Quintasan, to testbuild slc
<Quintasan> rbelem: You've got a nice business card
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can one use Ubuntu font for business cards?
<rbelem> Quintasan, business card?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i uploaded latest slc to revu
<rbelem> Quintasan, the openbossa one?
<Quintasan> yeah
<rbelem> :-D
 * Quintasan suddenly wanted to have his own business card
 * yofel needs a kubuntu business card..
<Quintasan> Makes me look professional
<yofel> +1 ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: Use gLabels dude
<yofel> haven't tried that yet, thanks
<Quintasan> sheytan did some but I can't no longer find them nor I think printing them would be cost-effective
<sheytan> Quintasan http://www.sendspace.com/file/n6il10
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/88J20.png
<Quintasan> Here is what I did
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan thinks we could include icons for contact info
<Quintasan> but I have to go:P
<Quintasan> brb
<_Groo_> gn guys, gonna go home, have digikam2 to upload :P
<debfx> micahg: moving a gtk2 theme to a multiarch path can't really break applications
<muntiKubu> can't login to 11.10. kdm is saying  'can't start Dbus. can you call qdbus?'. ??
<debfx> muntiKubu: known bug, as a workaround you can install qt4-dev-tools
<micahg> debfx: in theory it would break anything looking for it in a hardcoded dir
<muntiKubu> debfx: ok..will try. thnks
<debfx> micahg: well sure, the theme could stop working but that doesn't really break applications
<debfx> but I'll just ask for a FFe
<ScottK> debfx: We've been doing FFe for multi-arch changes.
<Quintasan> yofel: What do you think about the plain-ol' business card of mine?
<yofel> ~ok, although I would move the 'kubuntu' to the top right corner
<yofel> and maybe some font size changes
<yofel> but not sure there
<Quintasan> We need designers!
 * bambee thinks to sheytan
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ping nuno :)
<bulldog98> or agateau
<debfx> ScottK: bug #828360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828360 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "FFe: Build for multiarch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828360
<ScottK> debfx: Please attach the diff and then ask slangasek to review.
<bambee> fringe ... this serie rocks... really ... <3
<Quintasan> I'm pushing kwin-gles branch, can anyone review?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you upload modified kdelibs and runtime?
<ScottK> After I approve the FFe.
<ScottK> Did I do that already?
<Quintasan> Where the hell is Rodrigo?
<ScottK> I'll probably need a nap anyway.
<Quintasan> Pullin' a Rodrigo I guess
<ScottK> Speaking of Rodrigo.
<Quintasan> Yeah.
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/827286 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/827283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kde4libs package needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827283 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kde-runtime needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> Both have ulmlogger's ack
<Quintasan> Once I'm done with pushing kde-workspace I'll attach a diff to my FFe
<Quintasan> yofel: pingo
<yofel> like pongo
<Quintasan> Feelin' like reviewin' mah gles branch?
<yofel> sure
<Quintasan> Now with fixed' library
<Quintasan> Let me push this stupid branch
<Quintasan> 20mb lol
<Quintasan> Someone must have pushed some pornon in there at some point
<Quintasan> yofel: IMHO the logo should be a little bit smaller :S
<Quintasan> yofel: How about we get Rodrigo get the guy who designed his business card to design something for us?
<Quintasan> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/551
<Quintasan> This
<yofel> heh, sure. But IMO the logo is ok, but it's in the wrong corner and the other text is mis-aligned
<yofel> the card is a tad too... plain though
<Quintasan> Here is http://i.imgur.com/xvV1q.png
<yofel> there are ubuntu example cards, those aren't too bad
<Quintasan> Where?
<Quintasan> Never seen em'
<Quintasan> I might steal something
 * yofel hits the wiki
<Quintasan> Oh there
<Quintasan> ...
<yofel> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BusinessCards
<Quintasan> "You have won $350000000" from Google Lottery
<Quintasan> Seems legit.
<shadeslayer> of course :P
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, TBH the fonts there look like !@$$%#@
<Quintasan> And try printing those :/
<yofel> the one from Jacob is nice, but it's missing content
<Quintasan> rbelem's is black, meaning you get black paper and print the hell out of it
<shadeslayer> anyone seen this :http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/dash_home_11.10.png ?
<yofel> I wouldn't go for black, but there's defenitely not enough blue on yours
<Quintasan> not enough blue? :DDDDD
<Quintasan> brb fixing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What is this? Looks like err
<Quintasan> bleh
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> well, blue dots with shadow like on plymouth in a corner would look nice (if it fits)
<shadeslayer> i can't quite figure out wth is being done on the screen :P
<yofel> that is *far* too translucent and hurts my eyes just looking at it
<Quintasan> MAKE IT FULL OF RAINBOWS
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> altho ... it actually is pretty neat in terms of a touch friendly interface
<shadeslayer> nice large buttons
<yofel> yeah, but make the dash darker
<shadeslayer> less ... translucent
<yofel> right, and this "window" border looks gross
 * Quintasan has no design sense
<yofel> agreed :P
<yofel> then again, mine isn't much better I think
<Quintasan> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/aBrdz.png I heard you want blue so we put blue in your text so you can poke your eyeballs while you use your eyes
 * Quintasan does the "No design sense" dance and runs away
<yofel> for the fingerprint that's actually not bad...
 * yofel would've used some gray level
<Quintasan> "Close without saving"
<bulldog98> Quintasan: actually it looks quite good
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Troll is a art
<ulmlogger> bambee: no where
<ulmlogger> I only attended the intersting bits
 * Quintasan thinks the sheytan ones are nice but printing those would be "Y U SO EXPENSIVE BUSINESS CARDS?!"
<bambee> oh ok
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/551
<Quintasan> How does that look?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> Conflicts: kde-window-manager (= ${binary:Version})
<bulldog98> Quintasan: link to sheytan’s desing?
<yofel> are you sure that should be '=' ?
<Quintasan> Hmm, more like =<
<yofel> yeah
<Quintasan> bulldog98: http://www.sendspace.com/file/n6il10
<Quintasan> Apart from that?
<bulldog98> tnx
<Quintasan> Ahh, shouldn't kde-window-manager conflict with -gles as well? :S
 * Quintasan fixes
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> not =<
<Quintasan> >= :P
<yofel> er, >= ?
<yofel> why?
<Quintasan> greater or equal, right?
<yofel> well, why greater?
<yofel> or I'm too tired...
<Quintasan> If you think like that we can make it =
<Quintasan> Since you can't have BOTH installed at the same time
<Quintasan> And you won't get -gles package before that upload
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> IMO <= would be right. Also, looking at the policy you can junk the Breaks part if you use Conflicts
 * Quintasan drops the breaks then
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: What the hell I'm supposed to use =< , = or >=?
<Quintasan> <= lesser or equal
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> You even made me confused
<Quintasan> FFS
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> <= lesser or equal than, >= greater or equal than, = exactly equal to ,  << stricly lesser than
 * Quintasan goes with >=
<Quintasan> I also think we should make libkwineffects conflict with each other
<Quintasan> really
 * yofel doesn't get why we need to conflict against future packages, but whatever
<Quintasan> brrr
 * Quintasan drops conflicts on library and testbuilds to see what happens when he installs
<yofel> uh, the libs should conflict each other right, but I think it's enough if you add that to one of them
<Quintasan> final edition is http://paste.kde.org/111085
<Quintasan> Only conflicts, right?
<yofel> conflicts is enough, but the libs should conflict too
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/111097
<yofel> I still don't agree with the >, otherwise fine
<Quintasan> BRRR
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: PING
<Quintasan> or ScottK
<Quintasan> One of them should be able to enlighten us
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I can’t download that
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> bulldog98: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/kubuntu-buisnesscard-dark.svg.tar.gz
<bulldog98> Quintasan: thx
<Quintasan> yofel: IMO, why on Earth should we conflict with EARLIER version you are not going to have?
<yofel> because you don't want to fix that in the NEXT upload?
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Makes sense
<Quintasan> Let's see what policy says
<yofel> or rather, if you use >=, and build ubuntu6 and have ubuntu5 installed, it WILL break
<Quintasan> That makes even more sense
<Quintasan> Also, why do I have Conflicts on -gles as well?
<Quintasan> BRRR
<Quintasan> yofel: <pinheiro> Quintasan: just use our wallpapers and moo
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> moo as in http://uk.moo.com/c
<Quintasan> -c
<Quintasan> WHERE THE HELL ARE WALLPAPERS IN GIT?
<yofel> Quintasan: they're in svn
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can use the Ubuntu font for anything you like (same as any font, there's no copyright law in that regard)
<Quintasan> oooh Riddell is here
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> dobry wieczór
<Quintasan> !!!!!!
<Riddell> gosh, how do you even begin to pronounce wieczór?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: Apparently "This is pronounced as “DOH-brayh VEE-choorh”."
<Quintasan> I mean, our grammar is even more fck up
<bulldog98> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668665/
<yofel> yes?
<yofel> ah thanks
<Quintasan> yofel: uk.moo.com
<Quintasan> LOOK AT THE READY DESIGNS
<Quintasan> SPACE INVADERS
 * Quintasan orders 1000
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> hm, they're even affordable
<bulldog98> yofel: how do you set ninjas?
<yofel> I just set ninja=1 when calling pbuilder: sudo -E ninja=1 pbuilder build...
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> you need to edit the sources list by hand though after creating the basetgz
<bulldog98> yofel: that was what I’m up to right now :)
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> nvm
<ulmlogger> ok
<Quintasan> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/ku0y3.png
<Quintasan> FRONT
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/oF4xR.png
<Quintasan> back
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: Do you has KDE e.V business card?
<ulmlogger> well, I am e.v. member yet I do not know about it
<ulmlogger> the e.v. is a big time mess
<ulmlogger> I blame Nightrose
 * Quintasan demands Kubuntu business card
<Quintasan> I'm not designer-ish enought to get something good looking done
 * yofel needs some time to think about his design
<Quintasan> services over at moo seem to be good
<Quintasan> for printing
<Quintasan> just give me a design
<Quintasan> No matter how you look at it rbelem has superior business card
 * yofel hasn't seen his
<Quintasan> let me scan em
 * Quintasan abandons the design warship
<yofel> I got a redhat and a collabora one at the key signing session
<yofel> I can't say I like the design much though...
<yofel> at least not the front
<Quintasan> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/TBGMt.jpg
<Quintasan> and http://i.imgur.com/UjbTF.jpg
<Quintasan> The third one has the other side white so I didn't bother :P
<bulldog98> yofel: is icecc fixed in oneiric?
<yofel> it is
<bulldog98> by whom?
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, not too bad. But not quite my taste either
<yofel> bulldog98: fabo fixed it in debian and we synced
 * bulldog98 hugs fabo
<Quintasan> no matter where I slap the Kubuntu logo it doesn't somehow fit
<Quintasan> we might have a crappy logo
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> the 'kubuntu' part is ok, but the tiny icon looks totally off
<Quintasan> MAKE IT BIGGER
<Quintasan> BIGGER IS GOOD
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> that looks even more horrible
<Quintasan> brrr
<yofel> put the icon at the backside
<Quintasan> !
<Quintasan> You mean
<Quintasan> white background
<yofel> although I was wondering if I should put a KDE-ish logo there
<Quintasan> only the blue gears there in the middle
<yofel> for example
<Quintasan> and on the other side your info with kubuntu
<Quintasan> Meh
<Quintasan> I'm tired
<Quintasan> Good night.
<yofel> gn
<rbelem> ulmlogger, ping
<rbelem> Quintasan, sleep tight :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<ulmlogger> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> ulmlogger, i will postpone fileshare stuff. afiestaas asked me to work on the kfileplaces
<ulmlogger> ok
<rbelem> ulmlogger, he thinks that it higher priority 
<rbelem> ulmlogger, and it will be ready for 11.10 :-)
<ulmlogger> I have no idea what kfileplaces is, but if alex thinks it is more important I'll trust his judegment :)
<rbelem> ulmlogger, it is the places from dolphin and file select dialogs
<ulmlogger> rbelem: ah, the sidebar thing?
<rbelem> ulmlogger, yup
<ulmlogger> what is there to be done?
<rbelem> ulmlogger, refactoring
<ulmlogger> I see
<rbelem> ulmlogger, to a better look
<rbelem> ulmlogger, and more networking funcionality
<ulmlogger> oh, that i really over due
<ulmlogger> sllll
<ulmlogger> bleeh, I am drunk :D
<rbelem> ulmlogger, :-D
<ulmlogger> also I am talking to way too many people at once :D
<ulmlogger> I blame it all on Ulm, it makes you wanna drink more, pretty horrible I might say :P
<rbelem> nice :-D ulmlogger is a multi threaded guy
<rbelem> :-D
<ulmlogger> multi thread with segfaults :P
<rbelem> hahahaha
 * rbelem misses these moments with the kubuntu team
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> ok, glabels is far too simple of an app for the design I have in mind..
<bulldog98> yofel: write klabels and make it better :P
<yofel> nah, I think what I have in my mind is complicated enough to require inkscape or krita ^^
<rbelem> yofel, do you know if kdelibs and -runtime got uploaded?
<yofel> no
<yofel> and no
<rbelem> :'(
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-18
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can haz diffs for the FFes?
<ScottK> rbelem: pong
<jjesse> here's an interesting problem just updated my oneric vm today and after an update, rebooting and trying to login i get a white box that says "Could not start D-Bus, Can you call qdbus? and has an Okay button, after clicking the button i am prompted again with the login screen
<yofel> jjesse: known issue, should be fixed with the next qt update, for now install qt4-dev-tools
<jjesse> thanks yofel
<rbelem> ScottK, could you take a look in the ffe? :-)
<jjesse> hrmm ok last night i reported a bug i was having w/ kate and it appears to only be happening in an upgraded version of oneric and not a fresh version
<jjesse> however i reported it on bugs.kde.org and now can't find it ;(
<jjesse> ah found it: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280236
<ubottu> KDE bug 280236 in general "problems with second level menu options" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<jjesse> email about it send to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<ScottK> rbelem: Which?
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<Quintasan> Good morning as well
<bambee> yo :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: You can
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/828159
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828159 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde-workspace needs to be built with kwin-gles" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/827286
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kde4libs package needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: Can I merge kde-runtime-active branch?
<Quintasan> WUT
<Quintasan> yofel: PINGO
<Quintasan> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7/revision/223
<Quintasan> Y U NO PATCHES?
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: from where?
 * yofel yawns
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: I acked the stuff rbelem presented
<yofel> @_@
<ulmlogger> like 3 times or more :P
<yofel> sry
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime-active-4.7
<jussi> ulmlogger: PM !!! :D
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: I was looking at that branch but I discovered there are no patches :S
<CIA-52> [kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 224 * debian/patches/ (6 files) Actually add the patches
<Quintasan> Now I can merge and link to branch!
 * Quintasan testbuilds
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/111259
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> --with xine?
<Quintasan> Is that some oneeyerick change?
<yofel> sure it's oneiric since it's only there since dhmk is used
 * Quintasan bzr-buildpackage -S
<Quintasan> can't*
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> TESTBUILDIN
<Quintasan> werks
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/827283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827283 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kde-runtime needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> ScottK: Then we have FFe for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/828111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828111 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] share-like-connect" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/512319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512319 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasma-mobile" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/828093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828093 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> disregard 512319
<Quintasan> bambee: file a FFe for touchegg
<bambee> ok
<bambee> sure
<Quintasan> and ping ScottK with it, in bug description link to REVU package which I acke'd
<Quintasan> ScottK: I need you to approve and upload FFe's for kde* packages so I can testbuild the rest and see if it works
<Quintasan> If something doesn't work then we blame rbelem
 * Quintasan goes back to cleaning 
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
 * rbelem goes to work
<bambee> Quintasan: bug 828637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828637 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for Touchégg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828637
<Quintasan> What a beautiful FFe
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^
<bambee> ohh... I need a review from another person normally... (It's the MOTU process...)
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: I extend my every right to demand that you spare some time and review bambee's package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg
<Quintasan> Not much to review there, and leave an advocating comment
<Quintasan> Unless he broke something
 * Quintasan hands bambee Mighty Stick of ulmlogger Poking
 * ulmlogger puts on some pants
 * bambee pokes ulmlogger with his Mighty Stick and waits for "pants ack"
<ulmlogger> you can already prepare your shell for fixing
<ulmlogger> 2 seconds into the review -> first grave problem
<bambee> really? o_O
 * jussi steals the stick from bambee
<yofel> bambee: this looks fooey
<yofel>   3 Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<yofel>   4 XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bambee> ?
<yofel> either put yourself as original maintainer or just drop it
<bambee> lintian displays warnings if I drop it
<yofel> o.O
<bambee> (I'am not sure if it's lintian, but something displays warnings)
<bambee> let me check
<yofel> ah, dpkg-source
 * yofel usually ignores that
<bambee> no it's dpkg-source
<bambee> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<bambee> well, I ignore it
<ulmlogger> bambee: revud
<bambee> ulmlogger: thanks
<bambee> "upstream tar i tar.gz not xz, do not change upstream tars for no good reason" => the original tarball does not contain the COPYING file
<bambee> that's why I've repacked it
<yofel> well, then you're missing a +repack in the version
<bambee> right
<yofel> also, run wrap-and-sort
<jussi> ulmlogger: moar PM! :D
<Quintasan> bambee: I didn't tell you that you need to add +repack?
<Quintasan> silly Quintasan
<Quintasan> bambee: Now you got a list of errors from ulmlogger and should fix them
<Quintasan> The package should be mostly good afterwards
<debfx> ScottK: do you have an idea why ntrack breaks kde again? bug #826969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826969 in ntrack (Ubuntu) "Latest ntrack update in Oneiric causes kded4 to spin the CPU" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826969
<debfx> or rather how we can fix that
<ScottK> debfx: I don't.  I tested the fix that's in 014 and still had problems, which is why it wasn't included in the SRU.
<ScottK> I'd ask asac.
<ScottK> Presumably someone needs to figure a way to make it consistently do that and strace it or some such.
<mfraz74> would someone here be able to help me with a compiling problem?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: is it related to Kubuntu development?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: not really I was trying out the http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-from-scratch.html and I'm stuck
<shadeslayer> hmm ... #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging i'd say
<mfraz74> ok thanks
<bambee> re
<bambee> Quintasan: no you just said me to repack it, BUT I know that I need to add +repack... I just forgot it... silly error
<shadeslayer> !find qrcodec.h
<ubottu> Package/file qrcodec.h does not exist in natty
<ScottK> ulmlogger, debfx, Quintasan, rbelem, etc: Looking at the kde4libs diff, I'm not super happy about the idea of adding experimental headers into kdelibs5-dev.
 * ulmlogger complained about that
 * ScottK is going to (again) suggest that stuff go into a new kdelibs5-experimental-dev package and ask for arguments why that's not the way we should do it.
<ScottK> ulmlogger: ^^^?
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Any idea where the new symbols in debian/libnepomukquery4a.symbols come from?  That seems a bit scary too.
<ulmlogger> but everything in an experimental package
<bambee> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/touchegg
<bambee> fixed
<ulmlogger> actually, for all I care you could just create one experimental package with libs and headers inside
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^ re the symbols - do you know?
<ulmlogger> it is not like this thing is supposed to be used by anyone nor will it be existing for > 11.10
<shadeslayer> ulmlogger: wait a sec, aren't the experimental libs and headers supposed to be internal ?
<ulmlogger> ScottK: what symbols?
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Look in the diff.
<ulmlogger> define internal
<ScottK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77504842/371_370.diff
<ulmlogger> ScottK: where?
<shadeslayer> not public
<shadeslayer> not shipped in a seprate package to be precise
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Internal to what?
<ScottK> Can't very well build plasma-active without them can we?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Internal to KDE i meant
<shadeslayer> . . .
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Internal to KDE doesn't make any sense.
<ulmlogger> ScottK: the new symbols come from new code
<debfx> ScottK: I guess from a patch?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<shadeslayer> i don't know how to put my thoughts into a proper sentence right now
 * shadeslayer needs coffee
<ulmlogger> ScottK: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/102112/
<ScottK> So our experimental patch exposes new symbols that we can't guarantee will be supported?
 * ScottK looks
 * bambee orders a coffee for shadeslayer
<ScottK> ulmlogger: It'd be nice if that'd get committed to the 4.7 branch too since that sounds bug fixish to me.
<ScottK> Or not.
<debfx> wait what, we are adding a gazillion of patches that are from the 4.7 branch?
<debfx> are *not* from
<shadeslayer> bambee: oh ... now i have 2 coffee cups ...
<ScottK> That's what the FFe we are discussing is about.
<bambee> :D
<ScottK> So we can build the latest Active/Mobile stuff.
<shadeslayer> why can't we put it in a PPA?
<ScottK> Then it's rather not part of Kubuntu.
<ulmlogger> also
<ulmlogger> we
<ulmlogger> rather
<ulmlogger> need
<ulmlogger> arm
<ulmlogger> ppa++ for not having arms
<shadeslayer> so, its a tradeoff between having a new product vs exposing new symbols?
<ulmlogger> \o/ <-- obs, o <-- lunchpad
<shadeslayer> heh
<ulmlogger> shadeslayer: new product?
<ulmlogger> plasma mobile is not new
<shadeslayer> ulmlogger: Kubuntu Active
<ulmlogger> kubuntu mobile
<shadeslayer> are we discussing Active or Mobile?
<shadeslayer> because i thought the patches enable you to build Active stuff
<ulmlogger> ACTIVE IS MOBILE
<shadeslayer> @_@
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with ACTIVE sign
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I'm not really happy about doing this after feature freeze :P
<shadeslayer> there are like a bazillion names in KDE now
<ScottK> Quintasan: Agreed the timing isn't best, but until 4.7.0 was done there really wasn't a way to do it.
<shadeslayer> KDE Frameworks/KDE SC/Plasma Active ...
<Quintasan> ScottK: So it would be acceptable if we'd ship this experimental stuff in a separate package, right?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think so.
<Quintasan> bambee: The changelog needs to mention the cause of repack
<ScottK> The patch that adds the symbols looks reasonably safe/maintainable.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I would like it though if the nepomukquery patch were updated to correctly reflect the version we added it in our package rather than say 4.8 as the upstream comment does.
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: I believe one can pass --dbg-package=touchegg-dbg directly to %
<Quintasan> That way whole override on strip becomes useless
<ulmlogger> yes you can
<ulmlogger> that does not mean it is the best solution :P
<Quintasan> In that case?
<Quintasan> I'm wondering if we are getting any particular advantage in that case
<bambee> less characters... inline command... I like it...
<bambee> (we've not a lot of arguments to pass to dh, we've only two...)
<Quintasan> bambee: Same here, I did that in other packages for no apparent reason
<Quintasan> (override I mean)
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: Thoughts?
<Quintasan> bambee: There is also nice wrap-and-sort script
<Quintasan> You can use it :)
<bambee> wtf?
<bambee> woo
<Quintasan> bambee: add --dbg-package=touchegg-dbg to dh and get rid of the override
<bambee> + the changelog
<Quintasan> I don't think it will have any impact on THIS package
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> And I will advocate
<Quintasan> ScottK: What about kde-workspace?
<debfx> just to be clear, those patches won't be included in kdelibs 4.7 so we will have to carry them on until we remove kde4libs?
<ScottK> The nepomukquery patch will be in 4.8.
<ScottK> The rest is (after moving the headers and such into an experimental -dev package) in separate binaries.
<ScottK> We can drop them if needed later.
<debfx> I thought there will be no kdelibs 4.8
<debfx> also some patches touc hplasma.h
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> The activitymanager changes in -runtime look a bit scary too.
<ScottK> ulmlogger: This all seems rather invasive.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Which patch is the nepomukquery one?
<ScottK> Quintasan: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/102112/
<ScottK> That commit is in our diff.
<Quintasan> So you want to get "\since 4.8" replaced with "since 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3" ?
<Quintasan> in the patch
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> There is only one instance of that, replacing
<ScottK> But I don't want any of it uploaded until we've got through the whole set.
<ScottK> Someone convince me why I shouldn't freak out about the scale of the activitymanager changes?
<bambee> Quintasan: uploaded
<Quintasan> bambee: Awesome
<Quintasan> rbelem or ulmlogger may have sufficient explanations for this
<Quintasan> ScottK: So new files from debian/kdelibs5-dev.install should land into other experimental package, is naming it kdelibs5-experimental-dev enough?
<ScottK> Yes.  I think that's good.
<ScottK> ulmlogger: ^^^ ?
 * bambee blames "bzr commit" it does not open emacs anymore.... 
 * bambee has a look at "man bzr"
<bambee> (just in case)
<shadeslayer> bambee: known bug/feature
<Quintasan> feature
<Quintasan> since vim > emacs
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan hides
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<yofel> no, bzr feature
<ScottK> Tell Riddell.  He uses emacs, so I'm sure he'd be right on top of fixing it.
<bambee> Q_ASSERT(! vim > emacs);
<Quintasan> ScottK: Should Depends on that experimental package be the same as kdelibs5-dev or I can just make it depend of kdelibs5-dev so it pulls everything?
<Quintasan> s/of/on
<ScottK> The latter is fine.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/111319 <-- Any other thoughts?
<ScottK> Quintasan: It needs some kind of DO NOT USE warning in the description.
<ScottK> Totally unstable API/ABI, may break without warning, etc.
<yofel> Quintasan: also, IMO i should depend on the experimental lib packages so you can remove them from kdelibs5-dev
<yofel> s/i/it/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "Quitntasan: also, IMO i should depend on the experimental lib packages so you can remove them from kdelibs5-dev"
<yofel> sed fail..
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> yofel: Good point.
<Quintasan> As far as I can see the kdelibs5-dev I merged doesnt depend on them :D
<ScottK> Then the experimental one should pull them in.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/111325
<ScottK> I'd have gone with unstable API rather than production environment.
<ScottK> When someone uses this package and later their stuff doesn't build, I want to be able to say "Dude, did you read the package description - what did you think would happen".
<Quintasan>  This package contains headers with unstable API and should not be used in production development ?
 * Quintasan has no idea how to put that in words
<Quintasan> Headers in this package provide unstable API, use at your own risk?
<ulmlogger> USE NOT AT ALL
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Quintasan: As ulmlogger says.
<yofel> don't use unless you know what you're doing?
<ScottK> No.  Don't use.
<yofel> k
<Quintasan>  Headers in this package provide unstable API, do not use them.
 * yofel would drop 'them' but otherwise ok
<Quintasan> True
 * ScottK is with yofel, but either way.
<Quintasan> ScottK: The whole diff -> http://paste.kde.org/111331
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Convince me on the activitymanager in -runtime.
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: DO EET
<ScottK> Could this stuff get shoved in some experimental package that's not installed normally?
<ScottK> Quintasan: That looks good for libs.  No someone needs to sell me on runtime.
 * Quintasan pushes
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you look at workspace while ulmlogger is looking for arguments? :P
<ScottK> What bug is that?
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/828159
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828159 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kde-workspace needs to be built with kwin-gles" [Undecided,New]
<ulmlogger> ScottK: well, yes, we could do a double build
<ulmlogger> first without patches, second with
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Wouldn't that be less risk?
<ulmlogger> sure it would
<ulmlogger> also it is a PITA to do :P
<ScottK> The libs stuff seemed mostly isolated to new stuff.  -runtime not so much.
<ScottK> Fortunately Quintasan is an expert now that he did the kwin-gles stuff.
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFF
<ulmlogger> win
 * ulmlogger needs to shower and stuff
<Quintasan> How do you expect the builder to know when to apply some patches and when not to?
<Quintasan> building gles was easy since I didn't have to do any magic apart from few overrides
<yofel> you run quilt between the builds?
<yofel> which would probably be messy though..
<Quintasan> !
<Quintasan> Can we have a separate series file and pass that over to quilt during the second build?
<yofel> you could redefine QUILT_PATCHES though maybe
<Quintasan> or
<yofel> that would give you a seperate series file too
<Quintasan> more dirty
<Quintasan> add the patches but remove them from series
<Quintasan> do the first build
<Quintasan> append new patch names in rules before second build
<Quintasan> do a second build
<Quintasan> yofel: I don't want to redefine it since we need all the previous patches too
<yofel> well, apply patches -> redefine -> apply again
<yofel> dpkg-source will apply the default ones anyway
<ScottK> Quintasan: I don't understand "+Breaks: kdebase-workspace-bin (<< 4:4.5.80), kde-window-manager (= ${binary:Version})"
<yofel> you would need to pop again between the configure and build step though I think
<ScottK> Doesn't it break every version of kde-window-manager?
<ScottK> Also short description should mention GLES.
<ScottK> Same for both packages
<ScottK> Other than that it seems OK.
<ScottK> I approved the FFe, but please fix that stuff up.
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: Look at the second diff
<Quintasan> ScottK: Those packages cannot be installed at the same time
<Quintasan> Because they provide the same files
<ScottK> Quintasan: I get that.  Why is the breaks versioned?
<Quintasan> It shouldn't be versioned?
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> Stupid question, removing
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Quintasan: That applies to both packages (same issue)
<Quintasan> ScottK: kde-window-manager (>= ${source:Version}) | kde-window-manager-gles (>= ${source:Version})
<Quintasan> That's Depends on kde-workspace, is this good?
<ScottK> That's fine.
<Quintasan> Conflicts: kde-window-manager-gles
<Quintasan> That's all
<Quintasan> I'm not adding Conflicts: kde-window-manager on kde-window-manager-gles
<Quintasan> That's pointless unless I'm misunderstanding how dpkg works
<Quintasan> If I have installed -gles and try to install non-gles then it will conflict
<Quintasan> if I have non-gles installed it will conflict too
<Quintasan> right?
<ScottK> I don't think conflicts are bi-directional like that, but I'm not sure.
 * bambee hugs Quintasan and asks him to advocate touchegg on revu
<bambee> :P
<Quintasan> bambee: Urgh right, let me do kwin
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll add them back just to be safe
<bambee> sure, there's no hurry
<Quintasan> It won't hurt anyone
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/111343
<Quintasan> Before I commit
<Quintasan> bambee: Advocated
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  Similar changes in the other gles binary too.
<Quintasan> oh libkwineffects
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/111349
<ScottK> Looks good.
<Quintasan> Pushing
<ScottK> Before uploading I'd test to make sure those conflicts really do what you want.
<bambee> Quintasan: thanks!
<Quintasan> bambee: Now convince ScottK to approve FFe
<Quintasan> :P
<ScottK> What testing has the package had?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I testbuilt and installed it. I don't have any hardware to test how it works
<ScottK> So who does?
<ScottK> Didn't ulmlogger score some hardware?
<ScottK> If you can test it, I've no problem with FFe.
 * Quintasan looks at ulmlogger
<jussi> Has anyone tried installing from the CD/usb recently? 
<Quintasan> jussi: One-eye-rick?
<bambee> ScottK: actually? it's not tested yet, I've not the hardware for that
<jussi> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> jussi: If you are talking about broken DBus then we know about that :P
<ScottK> bambee: So find someone.
<jussi> Quintasan: My 15th doesnt install - ubiqity doesnt start
<ScottK> Broken dbus is fixed.
<Quintasan> I see
<ScottK> Sounds about right for broken dbus (time wise)
<ulmlogger> ScottK, Quintasan: bulldog98 and I have hardware
<ulmlogger> also I am going to do some cursing now
<ScottK> jussi: Install from the Alpha 3 images and then upgrade.  Those work.
<jussi> and my upgraded version doesnt even boot - hangs with a white blinking cursor
<Quintasan> jussi: Did you try upgrading today?
<jussi> I can make it boot via recovery, then resume and startx
<jussi> Quintasan: no, I upgraded a few days back
<Quintasan> As ScottK said, DBus got fix'd
<bambee> Could someone test touchegg with the appropriated hardware please?
<jussi> ahh, lets see
<jussi> ooh, thats lots of upgraded stuff... let me see if it hels
<Quintasan> bulldog98 or ulmlogger: pull-revu-sources touchegg, compile and try using that
<Quintasan> we need that done SOON (TM)
<Quintasan> That's sure stupid, Eject doesnt do umount before trying to eject
<jussi> was it libqt4-dbus  that needed to be upgraded or?
<ScottK> jussi: Read kubuntu-devel
<jussi> ScottK: hrm... qdbus does not seem to exist (Im using archive.ubuntu.com, fully dist upgraded) ?
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> jussi: What version of Qt do you have?
<jussi> libqt4-dev is Version: 4:4.7.3-4ubuntu5
<ScottK> You don't have the fixed one then.
<ScottK> What you want is ubuntu6
<ScottK> So you're in the "depending on how long your mirror takes to update" situation.
<jussi> isnt archive.ubuntu.com the main mirror that goes first? 
<ScottK> It is, but it's a mirror nontheless.
<ScottK> I'd have expected it there by now, but stuff happens
<jussi> oh look at that, apt-get updated and dist upgraded and its getting pulled in now :)
<jussi>   libappindicator1 libboost-dev are still being held though
<ScottK> Unrelated.
<Quintasan> 94%
<Quintasan> Oh wait, it's the first build
<Quintasan> :/
<jussi> also, anyone know what this is: W: libwmf0.2-7 is already removed. It is recommended to run defoma-app purge libwmf0.2-7.
<Quintasan> Since it 's a warning you can ignore it :P
<jussi> lol
 * Quintasan hides
<maco> ive had a simlar thing show up before
<maco> when i ran defoma-app purge  bleh      it did some stuff and said the same thing during it
<jussi> right, lets go see if kubuntu boots now
<Quintasan> yofel, ScottK: Can I have a review before I merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/72066
<ScottK> Quintasan: Depends/Build-depends in your changelog entry.
<ScottK> What's Conflicts: kde-window-manager-gles (=< ${binary:Version}) ?
<Quintasan> What the...
<Quintasan> BRR
 * Quintasan deletes that
<Quintasan> I pushed wrong stuff
<jussi> nope, still no boot :(
<Quintasan> Can we have /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
 * Quintasan goes playing Harvest Moon
<jussi> Quintasan: when it doesnt boot, it doesnt get anywhere, just hangs with a white flashing cursor
<Quintasan> Can you boot it in recovery mode?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> I do that, hit resume, then startx and get into kde like that
<Quintasan> :O
<jussi> strange thing
 * Quintasan has no idea how to debug boot up
<shadeslayer> kdeinit4 is consuming a entire core -.-
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah that has happened to me a couple of times
<shadeslayer> some random update solved the issue for me
 * jussi sighs. its sucky to live in a quiet world...
<yofel> well, you could either disable splash, or set gfxplayload to text to get actual boot messages (and disable 'quiet'). If you want even more verbose boot add '--verbose' to the kernel command line
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: no worky worky
<ulmlogger> already tried that days ago
<ulmlogger> there is some problem with touch input
<ulmlogger> only once you use two fingers it will actually be detected as input
<ulmlogger> so it is a bit of a drag
<Quintasan> Is it a problem with the application or the input magic?
<ulmlogger> litterally :P
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Maybe cnd can help you with that?
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: not sure
<ulmlogger> probably input magic
<ScottK> If it sort of works like that, I'm OK with FFe.
<ulmlogger> touchegg is not meant for touch devices
<ulmlogger> it is meant for touch pads
<ulmlogger> the things on a laptop
<ulmlogger> where it works perfectly
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Someone point me at the FFe bug and I'll approve it.
<Quintasan> bambee: ^
<bambee> Quintasan: pong
 * bambee is opening thunderbird
<bambee> bug 828637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828637 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for Touchégg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828637
<bambee> ScottK, Quintasan: ^
<ScottK> bambee: Approved.
<bambee> woo! thanks! :D
<Quintasan> jussi: On my G+ post, I forgot to mention we are doing that after Feature Freeze :DDD
 * rgreening wishes he had a G+ invite.
<rgreening> ^ Quintasan :)
<jjesse> i can give you one
<Quintasan> rgreening: email please :)
<rgreening> jjesse: cool. would be sweet
<jjesse> https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=%2F%3Fgpinv%3DYm4x4zDkd94%3AF3ZUHdJh1fQ
<rgreening> roderick DOT greening AT gmail.com
<Quintasan> Oh jjesse beat it to me
<jjesse> click on the link
<rgreening> YAY!
<rgreening> thanks.
<ScottK> Please be fixing http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20110816-oneiric.html#kubuntu
<ScottK> I think I got pimlibs and company fixed.
<micahg> \o/ packagesets get more eyes :)
<afiestas> rbelem today I explained the plans for the places view to ereslibre
<afiestas> he loved them :)
<rbelem> afiestas, awesome :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, i already stated to hack that
<rbelem> afiestas, i changed it to threeview
<afiestas> already?
<afiestas> that was fast
<rbelem> afiestas, :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, it is a pretty simple 
<afiestas> rbelem: if there is not a screenshot, it never existed :p
<rbelem> afiestas, as soon as i arrive home i will send a screenshot to you :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<markey> konnichiwa me friends, we be doing the hangoutery, and if ye shall desire, ye can join the funy
<bcooksley> Hi
<bcooksley> is somebody around who feels responsible for the kde-workspace patch "kubuntu_11_fix_root_only_kcms.diff"?
<bcooksley> it is terribly broken
<ulmlogger> it is a patch imported from fedora actually
<ulmlogger> might be that they have an unbroken version
<bcooksley> I see
<ulmlogger> bcooksley: is there a builtin way to handle this?
<bcooksley> kind of
<ulmlogger> because I really think that would be a worthwhile feature
<ulmlogger> also in terms of 3rd party integration
<bcooksley> through the external application feature
<ulmlogger> think company wants to expand systemsettings for internal stuff they need
<bcooksley> see kde-workspace/systemsettings/examples/external-application.txt
<ulmlogger> bcooksley: cheers
<bcooksley> they'll show up just like any other module, and have a replacement fill in provided by system settings when clicked
<bcooksley> allowing you to relaunch it if you want
<bcooksley> if you wanted to reimplement root mode - rather than adjusting the control modules
<bcooksley> line 209 of ModuleView.cpp is where it should be implemented
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<bcooksley> the patch causes http://bugs.kde.org/280356
<ubottu> KDE bug 280356 in general "Impossible to reuse the System Settings window once Partition manager is started" [Normal,New]
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Are you going to fix it then?
<ScottK> That might go nicely with Quintasan GLES magic for one big -workspace upload.
<ScottK> bcooksley: Thanks for pointing it out.
<bcooksley> ScottK: np
<ulmlogger> ScottK: if only I figureed out how
<bcooksley> if you're talking about system settings, I wrote the code in question (moduleview.cpp) so feel free to ask about that area
<rbelem> Quintasan, is there some something that i have to do? :-)
<ScottK> ulmlogger: Since the amount of C++ I know would fit into a very small thimble, I think it's up to you.
<ulmlogger> well, point being, I just tried to whip the external app stuff into an existing rootonly kcm and everything goes kaput
<ulmlogger> ah
<ulmlogger> getting somewhere
<ulmlogger> or not
<bcooksley> updated sycoca?
<ulmlogger> bcooksley: there is some stuff weird with it
<bcooksley> such as..
<ulmlogger> well, with partitonmanager anyway
<yofel> great, tomahawk has fooey licensing too ~.~
<bcooksley> what does it do ulmlogger?
<bcooksley> it is supposed to launch the module when you click the icon
<ulmlogger> well, there is an actual partitionmanager kcm, or rather it is a kcm
<ulmlogger> no idea why
<ulmlogger> bcooksley: yeah, I got the desktop file fixed up
<ulmlogger> works now
<bcooksley> ok, cool
<ulmlogger> it lacks busy indication though, might be my fault I guess
<bcooksley> the system settings app itself forks that off
<bcooksley> so it is now independent
<ulmlogger> right
<ulmlogger> gotta talk to fedora about this too
 * ulmlogger is a tad drunk right now, so he'll put this on his todo
<bcooksley> ok, thanks for taking the lead on this
<bcooksley> if they still want compat with existing root modules
<bcooksley> then the way to do it is to copy ExternalAppModule, modify that 
<bcooksley> then tie it in like ExternalAppModule is in ModuleView
<ulmlogger> noted, thanks for the info :)
<ulmlogger> yofel: markey will be pleased to know
<ulmlogger> yofel: send me a mail
<ulmlogger> I'll meet with muesli tomorrow
<yofel> I can talk to muesli myself on IRC. tomahawk itself is mostly ok, but the thirdparty stuff they ship has some missing copies
<ulmlogger> yofel: 3rd party code copies are discouraged in the archive :P
<ulmlogger> so that is a no go pretty much really
<ulmlogger> especially since one can build tomahawk without that shite
<ScottK> If it's just library copies, yes, please get rid of them.
<yofel> $ ls thirdparty/
<yofel> CMakeLists.txt  jreen  liblastfm2  libportfwd  qtweetlib  qxt  SPMediaKeyTap  winhttp
<yofel> haven't checked if anything of that is actually needed
<ulmlogger> none
<yofel> hm, getting rid of that dir would need some cmake fixes it seems
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-tablet-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110818211305-kxpym7cqh0dx9a5e * (24 files in 7 dirs) Initial release
<ulmlogger> bulldog98_: https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-tablet-settings plz try, mind that you will have to hook it into startkde as of yet
<ulmlogger> or deploy an xession file
<ulmlogger> ScottK: ^
<ulmlogger> Quintasan_: ^
<yofel> ulmlogger: well, 2 of those are optional (without archive packages), qxt is in the archive but with different ABI, liblastfm2 would need some cmake find magic and libportfwd is somehow built-in
<yofel> SPMediaKeyTap and  winhttp are mac/win
<ulmlogger> too drunk
 * yofel has a headache and postpones till tomorrow
<yofel> hm, now I have a runaway kded process too
<ulmlogger> yeah, Mamarok had it too
<ulmlogger> though I really do not feel like looking into that shitty code again
<yofel> 3 people in +1 have it too
<yofel> but I don't get which of the 6 threads gdb sees is broken...
<yofel> hm, thread 4 doesn't start with __GI___poll
<yofel> #0  0x00007f71988c1913 in select () at ../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S:82
<yofel> #1  0x00007f7199cb36d1 in QProcessManager::run (this=0x7f719a0055a0) at io/qprocess_unix.cpp:245
<yofel> #2  0x00007f7199beaca5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x7f719a0055a0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:320
<yofel> #3  0x00007f7196389edc in start_thread (arg=0x7f717f49e700) at pthread_create.c:304
<yofel> #4  0x00007f71988c889d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:112
<yofel> #5  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<ulmlogger> depper
<ulmlogger> deeper
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/111499
<yofel> that's all I get
<ulmlogger> ok
<ulmlogger> yofel: valgrind it
<ulmlogger> with --tool=callgrind
<ulmlogger> let it run for a bit
<yofel> how does one valgrind a running process?
<ulmlogger> with a bit of luck it should show what is called too often
<ulmlogger> ie what causes the endless loop eating th ecpu
<ulmlogger> yofel: google it
<yofel> (if that's even possible)
<ulmlogger> sorry, I have the command somewhere
<ulmlogger> but I am too drunk to look for it
<ulmlogger> or actually too tired
<yofel> ok, no
<ulmlogger> if you do not feel like it I can look for it tomorrow
<ulmlogger> actually I think I pasted the command in the cpu usage bug for natty
<ulmlogger> or at least I was close to doing so IIRc
<yofel> ah wait, callgrind can do that somehow it seems
<yofel> hm no
<yofel> still needs to be run in valgrind first
<yofel> ulmlogger: uh fun
<ulmlogger> yofel: callgrind is a tool for valgrind
<yofel> trying to run kded by hand gives:
<yofel> kded4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/ntrack/modules/ntrack-libnl3.so: undefined symbol: ntrack_list_insert_sorted
<ulmlogger> oh yeah, you might need the dbgsym package from ddebs
<ulmlogger> also FWIW valgrind is essentially just a shell for varous memory analysis tools
<ulmlogger> valgrind, callgrind, cachegrind, massif...
<yofel> I know what valgrind is, used it a few times, it's just that you can't attach it to running processes since it emulates things
<yofel> great, now I have NO kded process anymore
<yofel> ulmlogger: ROFLMAO
<yofel> last ntrack upload 
<yofel>   * debian/libntrack0.symbols: add missing ntrack_info_human_banner symbol.
<yofel> well, not really
<yofel> let's see if this UDD thing actually has a use for once
<yofel> ulmlogger: uh... why would a symbol in a library end up as Undefined but still appear in nm?
<yofel> $ nm -DC /usr/lib/ntrack/modules/ntrack-libnl3.so | grep ntrack_list_insert_sorted
<yofel>                  U ntrack_list_insert_sorted
 * ScottK is almost sure ntrack is to blame and whatever it is will turn out to be a problem on Natty as well.
<ScottK> Go yofel.  Go.
<bambee> Riddell: Riddell: as I am a kubuntu member now, could you subscribe me to kde-packagers please ? (however, there's no hurry)
<yofel> +1
<yofel> hm, rebuilding ntrack changed nothing
<yofel> someone fix debsums...
<yofel> ScottK: it doesn't really help that ntrack-libnl3.so has no symbols file in the ntrack package...
<ScottK> yofel: You know about the dbgsym repo, right?
<yofel> I said symbols file, not debugging symbols
<ScottK> Ah.
<yofel> I have latter
<ScottK> cyphermox: ^^^ You should fix that.
<ScottK> Today that would be a requirement to get in Main.
<yofel> well, the other files have one, but this lib seems to be a module
<yofel> but then it shouldn't make kded fail...
<wgrant> ScottK: What's broken?
<ScottK> yofel needs symbols for ntrack-libnl3.so to troubleshoot random ntrack causes other processes to consume 100% of CPU.
<Riddell> bambee: I think you need to file a bug on bugs.kde.org for sysadmin to subscribe you
<bambee> Riddell: oh sure
<bambee> np
<cyphermox> ScottK: reading backlog
 * yofel gives up for today
<wgrant> ScottK: That will teach me to read my scrollback while half asleep. Your link to the FTBFS page showed up as a ping, so I thought you were telling me there was something wrong with it.
<wgrant> Ahem.
<cyphermox> ntrack-libnl3 has no symbols file, yeah, that's possible...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-19
 * yofel does one last attempt in rebuilding kde-runtime
<cyphermox> yofel, I want to help but am a bit stuck with low bandwidth and low battery now, which I can fix in a few minutes hopefully
<yofel> ah, well, we have kded4 stuck with 100% CPU in oneiric after login, and trying to start it after killing it gives:
<yofel> kded4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/ntrack/modules/ntrack-libnl3.so: undefined symbol: ntrack_list_insert_sorted
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I have kubuntu installed on this system so it should be fairly easy to reproduce
<cyphermox> d'oh, I had dbus not want to start...
<cyphermox> yofel: so, where are you at with debugging this, and where can I help?
<yofel> about what I said, kded4 is stuck with 100% CPU at login. Attaching gdb to it yields http://paste.kde.org/111499. Trying to restart it so I can debug it fails with the mentioned symbol error
<yofel> and 'nm -DC /usr/lib/ntrack/modules/ntrack-libnl3.so' gives                  U ntrack_list_insert_sorted
<yofel> for that symbol
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> well, the fact that the symbol is undefined there may be normal, given that this is a module to ntrack, the symbol would be in /usr/lib/libntrack.so.0
<cyphermox> checking your paste now
<dantti> hey guys :P I have just run mkfs.ext4 instead of fsck.ext :P now, on reiserfs when I did this (no it's not that common), I ran a reiser tool --rebuild-tree, with ext4 I have no idea what's best.. someone has an advice?
<dantti> btw mkfs should ask me if I really want to do that...
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<ScottK> cyphermox: If your dbus won't start in KDE, make sure you have the latest qt4-x11 and qdbus is installed.
<ScottK> dantti: My first advice is if you're on ReiserFS, get off of it.  It's unmaintained for a really long time.
<dantti> ScottK: I wish I was on it... last time I did that it restored everything very easily...
<ScottK> I'm not saying the design is bad, but bit rotting file systems are not a good thing.
<dantti> reiserfs something --rebuild-tree :P
<dantti> but now I'm on ext4..
<dantti> there is the TestDisk tool I'm looking at..
<dantti> but the problem is that I can't dd my file system (2TB), I have a small 250gb which could receive the files.. 
<ScottK> Dunno about that then.
<dantti> ... I changed the ext superblock.. let's hope I won't loose more stuff :P
<darkwingduck> weeeeee thsi is fun
<JontheEchidna> name in lower caps!
<JontheEchidna> shocking
<darkwingduck> okay, running dist-upgrade on oneiric alpha 1 takes me places. It will go to the login but once I start a profile. It tells me "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<darkwingduck> damn netbook
<JontheEchidna> darkwingduck: dist-upgrading should fix it
<JontheEchidna> or just manually install qdbus
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: it happened when I dist-upgraded
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> I dunno what to tell you then. That should be the fix and it has worked for people. :(
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, trust my lappy to be the only one out there. LOL
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: You going to be in Orlando in Oct?
<JontheEchidna> nah, got skool then
<DarkwingDuck> dang
<JontheEchidna> I can only ever make it to the ones in may because of that
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<DarkwingDuck> I'll try to make it in may
<DarkwingDuck> I don't want to have to do the remote thing again.
<JontheEchidna> it's not so bad remoting on the non-overseas ones
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, for me it started at midnight
<DarkwingDuck> That was one LOOOOOOONG week
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, dist-upgraded again...
<JontheEchidna> I find that I don't get jetlagged, if I just don't sleep on the first day until it's bedtime locally
<DarkwingDuck> There was 41 packages that it didn't upgrade the first time.
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<JontheEchidna> prolly needed to refresh the sources list again or something
<DarkwingDuck> Who knwos.
<DarkwingDuck> It's my laptop so, it's bound to have stange issues
<valorie> this lappy upgraded to KDE 4.7 with no problem
<valorie> but my little netbook - plasma has to be started by hand
<valorie> every time
<valorie> very strange
<DarkwingDuck> yay back
<DarkwingDuck> and it works now
<DarkwingDuck> my netbook is so on it's last legs...
<DarkwingDuck> And I'm not looking forward to lugging this thinkpad around UDS
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: you still up by any off chance?
<DarkwingDuck> I have an interesting issue
<DarkwingDuck> With my server.
<DarkwingDuck> It wont get past GRUB, black screen then my moniter goes to sleep. However, if I boot into recovery then resume normal boot then it works.
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: have you done a repair of grub or grub2?
 * valorie had grub problems once too
<Quintasan_> Good morning
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/+merge/72141
<Quintasan> That should do the trick
<Quintasan> I removed my previous branch and added everthing in one commit
<bulldog98_> ulmlogger: it made plasma-desktop start
<ulmlogger> bulldog98_: then you are using it wrong :P
<ulmlogger> >>> grep Hidden *
<ulmlogger> krunner.desktop:Hidden=true
<ulmlogger> plasma-desktop.desktop:Hidden=true
<ulmlogger> plasma-netbook.desktop:Hidden=true
<ulmlogger> plasma-tablet.desktop:Hidden=false
<ulmlogger> of course if your .kde overrides this there wont be much goodness coming out of it
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> bambee: type "ericm"
 * Quintasan wants to test highlight
<bambee> ericm
<bambee> ?
<Quintasan> doesnt work
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-2Dsb0_7CNrM/TXjR7Uw3deI/AAAAAAAAAB4/H1_5yc-J0ZI/s400/somemuppetcallskubuntu.jpg
<Quintasan> I can't stop laughing at this
<mfraz74> Any ideas why plasma-widget-quickaccess is now in Universe?
<mfraz74> reference bug 805960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805960 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "quickaccess widget not found" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805960
<debfx> mfraz74: we don't install it anymore by default
<mfraz74> debfx: but there is a big red/white x icon where it used to be
<debfx> mfraz74: yes, ulmlogger was just too lazy to upload the fix
<mfraz74> what is the progress on digikam2?
<debfx> it looks like 90% of the kubuntu developers have discovered their love for tablets and thus spend their time on getting plasma active to work on kubuntu
<yofel> mfraz74: fails to build for me, and _Groo_ still hasn't published what he has
<debfx> which obviously leave not much time for anything else
<mfraz74> yep
<debfx> yay, I have a fix for the "kded4 eats your cpu" issue
 * yofel hugs debfx
<mfraz74> any idea why Firefox doesn't have the kde look?
<yofel> ah, then I'm not the only one at least that oxygen-gtk doesn't work for anymore since like yesterday
<mfraz74> thought it might be something like that
<mfraz74> another thing, amarok keeps asking me to install the same extra packages
<rbelem> Quintasan, morning :-)
<debfx> kde-workspace has a bad way to detect if gtk2-engines-oxygen is installed that breaks for multiarched packages
<debfx> I'm working on a fix for that
<Quintasan> rbelem: You call that morning? I'm up since 7 in the morning :D
<Quintasan> debfx: You're serious?!
<Quintasan> What's the cause? ntrack?
<debfx> yes
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D
<debfx> bug #750554
<Quintasan> Ehh, curses
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750554 in ntrack (Ubuntu) "0.14: nl modules are not linked with libntrack even if they use symbols from it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750554
<rbelem> Quintasan, i almost did not sleep
<rbelem> Quintasan, my son got a flu
<Quintasan> Oh :<
<rbelem> Quintasan, but he is ok now :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you try curing him with Kubuntu Active? ;)
<Quintasan> 9 out of 10 patients have recovered after playing with Kubuntu Active
<Quintasan> :D
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D i put an ubuntu tshirt on him and he started to feel better
<Quintasan> rbelem: About plasma magic, I think ScottK approved  FFe's and we should have them uploaded soon
<rbelem> Quintasan, probably the kubuntu active will heal him completely
<rbelem> Quintasan, awesome!
 * rbelem hugs Quintasan 
<Quintasan> ScottK: Who is the most appropriate person to upload?
 * Quintasan need to get a long labcoat
 * rbelem starts to dance waltz with Quintasan 
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> You'd better stop, I'm not sure when we get it uploaded :P
<rbelem> kk :-D
<Quintasan> s-l-c and plasma-mobile have to be uploaded, right?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> also ulmlogger is supposed to fix some patch in workspace so we can upload it with my KWin GLES branch
<rbelem> awesome
<rbelem> then i will test that on aRRRRRRRM
<Quintasan> Do you have enough rum to handle ARM?
<rbelem> Quintasan, not currently, but i will run for a rum :-D
<rbelem> Quintasan, brrrrin' me some rum
<Quintasan> >implying I have enough money to buy rum for myself
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D
<rbelem> Quintasan, i just installed the filters pkg
<Quintasan> What's that?
<rbelem> Quintasan, it has the pirate filter 
<ScottK> Quintasan: !me since I need to do the New review.  I think it's fine, however.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'm still waiting for some convincing or a separate binary approach for -runtime as it's scaring me.
<Quintasan> ScottK: ulmlogger did not convince you?
<ScottK> I think he convinced me we needed separate binaries although that may not have been his intent.
<Quintasan> Curses.
<ScottK> That was about the time we noticed you were expert at coaxing double builds out of KDE packages.
<Quintasan> Yeah, I just remembered that myself.
<Quintasan> Unfortunately for him I'm a bit busy since we're moving stuff around the house
<Quintasan> >aseigo: in Hong Konq
<Quintasan> >Konq
<Quintasan> Well played sir, well played.
 * ScottK has been busy with NBS and fixing stuff.
<ScottK> KDE NBS is ~half what it was before yesterday.
<ScottK> (as an added bonus, kdelibs is gone finally)
<Quintasan> NBS?
<ScottK> Not Built from Source
<ScottK> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<ScottK> All that stuff needs to be updated or removed before release.
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> I see
 * Quintasan goes out to look for labcoats
<Quintasan> bbl
<debfx> ScottK: could you sponsor an ntrack upload: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Qs6J3znB
<ScottK> debfx: I can.
<ScottK> debfx: Does this same problem exist in natty?
<debfx> ScottK: nope, it has only been broken since the last upload
<ScottK> OK.  I have an intermittent process going to 100% CPU and staying there problem on natty that I want to blame on ntrack.
<ScottK> (on natty)
<debfx> which process?
<ScottK> It varies.
<ScottK> It seems to only be ones that use the network though.
<ScottK> debfx: I'm a bit confused about ntrack only being broken since the last upload.  The bug you're fixing in debian/changelog was filed well before the current package?
<debfx> ScottK: the bug was filed against the upstream project
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  I just uploaded it.  Thanks for fixing.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys when i get a dh_auto_build: error: unable to chdir to obj-x86_64-linux-gnu in debuild, what should i do? cant figure this one out
<yofel> _Groo_: a) where's digikam b) does digikam build in oneiric for you c) can you give the full build log for your failure?
<_Groo_> anyone?
<_Groo_> yofel: a) i have been very busy this week, i have the package, if you want i can send you the debian.tar.gz b) didnt tested in oneiric but should work c) wheres does debuild puts the build log?
<_Groo_> yofel: more about a) since today is friday ill be able to upload to my ppa tonight.. i couldnt all week :( have come home very late and tired
<yofel> _Groo_: a) I do need it rather fast though b) digikam builds in natty but NOT in oneiric for me c) nowhere unless you redirect stdout and stderr to a logfile yourself
<_Groo_> yofel: i know about feature freeze, ill be on tonight, what time is it over there?
<_Groo_> yofel: c) i recloned the git dir and it worked now.. something in old git poluted debui;d.. i need to find out what it was.. it happens ocasionally wiht git... 
<_Groo_> yofel: still have the old git
<yofel> well, feature freeze is already past, so a few hours don't matter, but I need a package for oneiric
<_Groo_> yofel: i asked the time to see if youll be on when im at home
<_Groo_> yofel: can i see the buildlog of the failed oneiric?
<yofel> this is still a local build - http://paste.kde.org/111787
<_Groo_> did you build kipi-plugins too? or just digikam2?
<yofel> that's digikam as it's shipped in the tar
<yofel> so with kipi
<_Groo_> the bin file might call itself digikam, but its really digikam2 :D
<yofel> odd is that it already links with '-L/usr/lib -lgphoto2_port -L/usr/lib -lgphoto2 -lgphoto2_port -lm' so I have no idea what's wrong
<yofel> well, the name doesn't really matter
<_Groo_> yofel: did you see this? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?set=custom&viewmonth=200902&viewday=&forum_name=gphoto-devel&style=nested&max_rows=75&submit=Change+View
<_Groo_> what gcc is oneiric?
<_Groo_> yofel: you used new kipi-plugins right?
<_Groo_> yofel: kipi-plugins2                                                        2.0.0-2~padoka1
<yofel> _Groo_: no, I used the kipi plugins that are inside the digikam tarball since I couldn't find a kipi-plugins 2 tar
<_Groo_> yofel: hmm
<_Groo_> yofel: its in their site too
<_Groo_> yofel: sec
<yofel> gphoto isn't part of kipi-plugins anyway
<yofel> and it's not the kipi plugins that fail, it's digikam itself
<yofel> kipi-plugins build fine
<yofel> _Groo_: no it's not, http://sourceforge.net/projects/kipi/files/ only shows 1.9.0
<_Groo_> yofel: i know
<_Groo_> yofel: the problem is, and you can checlk google, wrong kipi makes strange compilation errors in digikam, sometimes in unrelated dependencies, like gphoto, you can find a bunch of those in google
<_Groo_> yofel: anyway
<_Groo_> yofel: its a very strange compile error indeed
<_Groo_> yofel: what version is gcc in oneiric?
<_Groo_> yofel: it might be a matter of chaning float* to float or vice-versa
<yofel> gcc 4.6 with the restrictive linking setting we had during natty devel
<_Groo_> yofel: did you bugged the digikam guys? :D
<Quintasan> DSO MAGIC
<yofel> _Groo_: not yet
<_Groo_> yofel: i know this is stupid.. but.. dit you tried to recompile again? :D
<yofel> _Groo_: do you know what a DSO error is?
<shadeslayer> i heard DSO and Magic in the same line
<Quintasan> You did
<shadeslayer> you just broke something somewhere
<shadeslayer> and ffs ... kdeinit4 is consuming a entire core again -.-
<Quintasan> Muahahah
<Quintasan> bugged PC is bugged
<yofel> shadeslayer: debfs fixed that, wait for the ntrack update
 * shadeslayer spanks kdeinit4 for wasting CPU cycles
<Quintasan> kudos for debfx
<shadeslayer> yofel: but ... i don't have ntrack installed
 * Quintasan orders cookies for debfx
<yofel> shadeslayer: you do have libntrack0 installed
<shadeslayer> or i think i don't
<_Groo_> yofel: OFC :P
<shadeslayer> ah 
<_Groo_> yofel: im stupid but not that stupid
<yofel> _Groo_: good, then don't ask me such questions, I've had that error since berlin :P
<Quintasan> WE ALL LOVE DSO LINKING
 * Quintasan hides
<shadeslayer> debfx++
<_Groo_> yofel: and yet you didnt bugged the digikam guys XD
<shadeslayer> oh yes we do
<_Groo_> yofel: thats why ppl consider me "the most annoying packager ever"
<_Groo_> yofel: i bug the developers :D
<yofel> _Groo_: I tried fixing this myself, but this is lacking any sense by now so I'll probably bug them if nobody here has an idea
<_Groo_> yofel: fixing myself without upstream with custom patches... dont forget to mention that to them.. they will love ya :P
<_Groo_> yofel: im kidding btw :D
<_Groo_> yofel: stupid question, did you tried in ppa? or just locally?
<yofel> this is a local build, I have no packaging yet
<_Groo_> yofel: is gphoto exactly the same version an in ppa oneiric?
<_Groo_> yofel: i mean your local is pure oneiric from upstream?
<yofel> ppa? this is the archive version
<_Groo_> yofel: i mean for environment building purposes
<yofel> it's the version from the archive
<_Groo_> yofel: can i see your debian/rules?
<yofel> _Groo_: I said there is no packaging. This is 'mkdir build, cd build, cmake .., make -j9'
<_Groo_> yofel: ah
<_Groo_> yofel: what are you passing to cmake?
<yofel> nothing
<_Groo_> yofel: can you try -DKFACE_EXTERNAL_FINDOPENCV=ON -DQT_QTSCRIPT_LIBRARY=/usr/lib/libQtScript.so
<_Groo_> opencv is not obligatory
<_Groo_> but wont hurt
<yofel> sure, although /usr/lib/libQtScript.so doesn't exist in oneiric (multiarch)
<_Groo_> yofel: oO
<_Groo_> yofel: is there an equivalent?
<yofel> _Groo_: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so
<yofel> as I said, multiarch
<_Groo_> yofel: try that one
<yofel> I don't see what qtscript has to do with it though
<_Groo_> yofel: same.. but stranger bugs needs strange solutions :D
<_Groo_> yofel: should be fun to try ;)
<yofel> CMake Warning:
<yofel>   Manually-specified variables were not used by the project:
<yofel>     KFACE_EXTERNAL_FINDOPENCV
<_Groo_> yofel: impossible im using it here
<yofel> _Groo_: what version are you trying to build?
<_Groo_> yofel: 2.0.0 final
<_Groo_> we have GHOTO2CONFIG_EXECUTABLE         */usr/bin/gphoto2-config                                                                                                                                                  GHOTO2PORTCONFIG_EXECUTABLE     */usr/bin/gphoto2-port-config
<_Groo_> and you can always try WITH_Gphoto2=off to see if at leasts it compiles fine
<_Groo_> one step at a time
<shadeslayer> so when does debfx's fix get into the archives?
<_Groo_> yofel: did it work?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ask the archive scripts https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntrack/014+bzr312-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> i'll just download the lib
<_Groo_> to get tomahawk into oneiric i need to separate the beast into several files (lib, dev, etc) and package jreen and the likes?
<shadeslayer> yes
<_Groo_> or i can just go by with one package? :D
<_Groo_> like in my ppa :D
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: argh
<shadeslayer> nope, that won't work
<yofel> _Groo_: I'm working on tomahawk for oneiric
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ok this weekend ill do it
<shadeslayer> ^^ :P
<_Groo_> yofel: ah ok.. be my guest
<Quintasan> _Groo_,yofel: Cut it please, do we really have to get tomahawk into ARCHIVE?
<_Groo_> yofel: i rather prefer a oficial minion
<shadeslayer> any work for me btw?
<yofel> Quintasan: ask ulmlogger
<yofel> _Groo_: well, that did build as expected...
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: you are the muon developer arent you?
<shadeslayer> lolno
<shadeslayer> thats JontheEchidna
<_Groo_> i always confuse everyone in here :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ah yeah ... like i said :P
<_Groo_> potatoes tomatoes
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: PING a BIG ONE
<shadeslayer> i'm just the guy who's very lazy and does nothing :P
<yofel> _Groo_: I would appreciate it though if you want to do the copyright file for tomahawk if you really want to do something :PP
<_Groo_> yofel: whats missing?
<yofel> _Groo_: uh... your packaging had no copyright file?
<ulmlogger> shadeslayer: see topic
<shadeslayer> well, thats there
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i forgot
<_Groo_> yofel: they are doing a 0.2.2 this weekend, ill update it then
<yofel> _Groo_: I'll try to fix the rest of the packaging then until then
<_Groo_> yofel: sure... did you decided how you gonna treat the third party libs?
<mfraz74> Is anyone else seeing Amarok constantly asking to install packages?
<yofel> not yet
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: What yofel said, do we have to put tomahawk in archive?
<ulmlogger> no we do not have to
<ulmlogger> we could
<ulmlogger> certainly not much of gain right nwo
<ulmlogger> providing a PPA seems more important considering the age of the project
<shadeslayer> "* Dialogues within dialogues not ideal."
<shadeslayer> lul :P
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: That's what I was going to suggest taking "I'm strongly opposed to putting that into archive" stance
<Quintasan> yofel, _Groo_: Well, as you see, ulmlogger thinks we can put it into PPA for now and I was going to suggest the same
<mfraz74> Noticed my netbook was running sluggishly this morning, turns out kded4  was using 100% of the CPU.
<Quintasan> It's 0.2, nowhere near being feature-complete and stable
<Quintasan> mfraz74: Oh this, should be fixed soon
<Quintasan> kudos to debfx
<mfraz74> Quintasan: Thanks, I was going to raise a bug report
<_Groo_> it already has a oficial ppa, my own
<Quintasan> bug #750554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750554 in ntrack "0.14: nl modules are not linked with libntrack even if they use symbols from it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750554
<Quintasan> mfraz74: ^
<_Groo_> and this weekend im gonna upload the oneiric build
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: Can you convince ScottK to upload kde-runtime?
<Quintasan> if not then we could possibly make shadeslayer do the required changes 
<Quintasan> ScottK: Did you look at my merge request?
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: didnt you make a multibuild?
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: multibuild of what?
<ulmlogger> _Groo_: your ppa != official ppa
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: runtime
<ulmlogger> one activitymanager with patches and one without
<_Groo_> ulmlogger: yes it is... look at gettomahawk.com
<ulmlogger> yeah
<_Groo_> ulmlogger: if you mean, to make a new oficial tomahawk ppa, sure...
<ulmlogger> whatever
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: No I did not since I'm busy with moving furniture and tons of books around the house ATM
<_Groo_> ulmlogger: i dont mind :D
<ulmlogger> Quintasan: well, I also do not feel comfortable uploading runtime as it is
<ulmlogger> I mean, breakage if discovered is easily reverted
<ulmlogger> but that of course requires a considerable amount of testing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/111829
<_Groo_> ulmlogger: why did you say my ppa is not oficial? do you know anything i dont? oO
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Now you have something to do :P
<shadeslayer> no, now i have too much stuff to do :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, we are past feature freeze and we need it like NOW
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: And I'm forced to go AFK by superior forces
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: tell him, show me the money! speed = $$$
<shadeslayer> ffffffuuuuuuu ets
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If you are looking for examples of double building see kde-workspace (bzr) or quassel
 * Quintasan is back to moving stuff
<shadeslayer> k
<ScottK> Quintasan: I looked at the workspace one.  Seems fine.
<cyphermox> yofel, ScottK: I spent a few hours last night tracking down why kded4 is running at 100% cpu but not really succeeding at making much sense of it; IIRC it's just trying to poll file descriptors and something answers EAGAIN
<ScottK> cyphermox: I just uploaded an ntrack fix for debfx that relateds.
<ScottK> You'd need to ask him if that's a complete solution though.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> aye, seems reasonable, I guess
 * bambee has nothing to do... :P
<shadeslayer> bambee: /topic xD
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<shadeslayer> rbelem: i'd like to discuss https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-filesharing
<shadeslayer> when you're free
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think that we will postpone in favor of places view work
<shadeslayer> places view work?
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<rbelem> shadeslayer, kdelibs/kfile/kfileplacesview.cpp
<rbelem> shadeslayer, afiestas asked me to focus on this now. he thinks it has a higher priority
<shadeslayer> ah
 * shadeslayer looks
<afiestas> rbelem: hey I'm not your boss or anything...
<afiestas> do as you please man xD
<afiestas> but yes, placesview is more important imho
<rbelem> afiestas, but you are my master
 * rbelem waves at afiestas 
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> agateau didn't want to be my master
<rbelem> afiestas, now you are :-D
 * rbelem pokes afiestas 
 * rbelem pokes afiestas again
 * rbelem pokes afiestas one more time
 * bambee gives some help to rbelem and pokes afiestas again :P
 * shadeslayer gives rbelem the fluffy poking stick
<shadeslayer> just keep it away from ulmlogger
<rbelem> thanks bambee, shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> it does funny things around him :P
<rbelem> you are so kind
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<afiestas> rbelem: xD... 
<rbelem> afiestas, i thought that you didn't want to be my master
<rbelem> :-D
<afiestas> rbelem: shut up and keep hacking on placesview
<afiestas> I want results by the end of the next week
<afiestas> and btw, you promess me a screenshot, where is it?
<afiestas> I want it NOW !
<afiestas> rbelem: I can be a very very bad master :D
<rbelem> afiestas, yes sir!
<rbelem> afiestas, i could not send because my son got a flu yesterday
<rbelem> afiestas, today i will send it, sir :-D
<shadeslayer> lol
<afiestas> rbelem: that's not an excuse
<afiestas> sleep less, work harder, take drugs I don't care
<afiestas> but I want my screenshot today
<afiestas> bleh, is not even funny say those things
<afiestas> so I'm going to stop :p
<rbelem> hahahaha
<rbelem> :-D
<debfx> ScottK: would you grant a FFe for converting plasma-widget-message-indicator from cdbs to dh(1)?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.
<ScottK> Just put the debdiff and a build log in the bug and it's no problem.
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck you around?  manage-applications needs a complete re-write for muon i think
<debfx> ok, thanks. I hope it's one of the last packages that use cdbs with pkg-kde-tools
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck i committed a copule of changes but more need to be done
<bulldog98_> ulmlogger: what do you think about an updated ninja pbuilder site?
<Quintasan> bulldog98_: ulmlogger probably likes the idea
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I’ll test my pbuilder config and then I may edit the site
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: your settings look fine
<bulldog98> is it possible to source an other pbuilderrc within an pbuilderrc?
<Quintasan> Not really
<Quintasan> Just copy paste the contents?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I would like to ship an pbuilderrc and just have the user to configure some simple things
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Use comments inside the config then
<bulldog98> Quintasan: still it would be cool if the dev wouldn’t have to change the file, if we invent better stuff
<debfx> ScottK: FFe waiting for your approval: bug #829768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 829768 in plasma-widget-message-indicator (Ubuntu) "FFe: convert from cdbs to dh(1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829768
<yofel> does anyone have any news on that printer applet crash btw.?
<debfx> yofel: does it still crash?
<debfx> I thought the python-qt4 and/or sip4 updates fixed those
<yofel> I got a crash today at login, and someone else just said in +1 that it crashed
<debfx> do you have the latest versions of those installed?
<yofel> hm, not the latest upload of sip, let's see if it helps
<debfx> maybe python-qt4 needs to be rebuilt with the latest sip4
<yofel> scott uploaded a pyqt build a while ago
<yofel> crash, let's see if the pyqt rebuild helps once it arrives here
<debfx> does this look sane? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/551
<debfx> I'm open to suggestions for a better check
<yofel> hm, should work
<debfx> a dpkg-query --is-package-installed switch would be nice ...
<yofel> I didn't even know you could use dpkg-query for that, I would've used something crazy like 'dpkg -l gtk2-engines-oxygen | tail -n 1 | grep -q ^ii'
<yofel> not even sure if that has a potential to break
<bulldog98_> yofel: +1 crash
 * sheytan wonders where apachelogger is
<yofel> sheytan: you're looking for ulmlogger
<bulldog98> yofel: you where faster
<bulldog98> :)
<sheytan> yofel yep :D
<sheytan> thanks
<sheytan> ulmlogger: ping ping pong
<yofel> ah, looking at dpkg-query manpage my command would fail as soon as you hold the package -.-
<debfx> oh great, the manpage says that Status is an internal field
<JontheEchidna> Groo still here?
<JontheEchidna> guess not
<JontheEchidna> !seen _Groo_
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<JontheEchidna> ~seen _Groo_
<kubotu> _Groo_ was last seen 2 hours, 57 minutes and 42 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Quit: Page closed)
<sheytanDroid> ulmlogger: Google for safari top sites. i. want recently played in dragon3 that way. what ya think?
<ulmlogger> I do not think it makes sense
<sheytanDroid> ulmlogger i only mean the layout of previews
<ulmlogger> you mean the curving?
<sheytanDroid> yep
<ulmlogger> definitely not with live playbacks
<sheytanDroid> :(
<ulmlogger> also I think it rather makes no sense because we have text next to it
<sheytanDroid> tech. issue?
<ulmlogger> which puts off the enitre visual balance
<JontheEchidna> The last vestiges of KDE3 were removed from the archive today.
<sheytanDroid> atleast reflection for what weve got now?
<ulmlogger> no
<ulmlogger> because you can scroll
<sheytanDroid> y
<ulmlogger> plus reflection with blur and transparency of multiple videos is unbarable of hardware right now
<ulmlogger> you'd kill a top notch system with that
<sheytanDroid> damn
<sheytanDroid> anyway
<sheytanDroid> i redid the artwork mostly
<ulmlogger> please send
<sheytanDroid> cant today. will finish it tomorrw then sent :)
<sheytanDroid> plus im working on the whole UI still. 
<sheytanDroid> ok. talk to ya tomorrow.  bye :)
<bambee> Could someone update kde-l10n in main, please ?
<skreech_> Ubuntu is going Systemd ?
<skreech_> JontheEchidna: \o/
<skreech_> JontheEchidna: Notify the Trinity?
<JontheEchidna> they probably already provide the whole kde3 stack separately now
 * bulldog98 got contour running on the ExoPc with Kubuntu
<bulldog98> ulmlogger: have you uploaded the settings to archive?
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking of skipping Muon Suite's codename down to 'O' and go with Omniscient Ood
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, if a Russian says that Muon "is suitable thing", is that as the best compliment I could expect to get? :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Did he say that in Russian?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> or that's what the Google tells me
<Quintasan> copypasta that
<yofel> skreech_: systemd was postponed till after LTS at least, we'll know for UDS-Q
<Sput> ulmlogger: still in Ulm?
 * Quintasan wonders why we didn't backport the Activators fix
<yofel> what activators fix?
<JontheEchidna> годная вещь
<Quintasan> http://www.santyago.pl/files/kde-workspace-4.7.0-launcher.patch
<Quintasan> This
<JontheEchidna> They should have named systemd InitKit
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: That's not really the best you could possibly get but it's quite near
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> from a Russian anyway
<JontheEchidna> what does that patch do?
<Quintasan> yofel JontheEchidna http://santyago.pl/media/zoom/publish/2011/08/kde47-bugaktywator.png
<Quintasan> See this
<yofel> Quintasan: feel free to do so - it is annyoing if it fixes the issue I'm thinking of
<Quintasan> try selecting that option on your installation
<yofel> Quintasan: I'm using that since 4.6
<Quintasan> It does work?
<yofel> in 4.6 sure, in 4.7...
 * Quintasan backports
<yofel> a) breaks horribly when switching activities b) if you close an app it doesn't necessarily create a launcher
<Quintasan> I noticed b)
<yofel> they are shown on login, and the launcher vanishes when you start an app, but it doesn't come back when you close it
<yofel> fun, firefox 7 beta1 in oneiric
<yofel> kde bug 262487
<ubottu> KDE bug 262487 in widget-taskbar "launcher support in taskbar: launcher does not appear immediately" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262487
<yofel> Quintasan: 75a87c1f1d15b25b42f9a7ba8333bc7ab036e58e should fix b) if I understand the bug right
<Quintasan> Hmm, the patch I got is a little bit longer
<Quintasan> IT possibly unbreaks activities too
<Quintasan> Let me test
<yofel> ebfd002f5481c744a9078dd0baf591b3ad1ebf43 and b1ba1ec59b98971ab9bc8078cc5c31684335ce32 seem to be the activities fixes
<yofel> e3851ca9dbc417139a9107a6f18fcacd7f0fec0d too
<yofel> kde bug 264914
<ubottu> KDE bug 264914 in widget-taskbar "Launcher appears when application is running after switching virtual desktops or activity" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264914
<yofel> Quintasan: yep, your patch has all 4 commits
 * Quintasan thanks Korneliusz for putting that together
<Quintasan> yofel: Was it workspace that can break NM in natty?
<yofel> yes - rather than backporting take the natty packge and add the patch. Easier
<JontheEchidna> Is this multiarch breakage? (local build)
<JontheEchidna> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libQtTest.so', needed by `installer/muon-installer'.  Stop.
<yofel> JontheEchidna: something has libQtTest hardcoded I guess
<yofel> qzeitgeist was the last one I can think of
<JontheEchidna> I do link against that
<yofel> debfx: did you fix qzeitgeist?
<yofel> if yes: how?
<debfx> yofel: no, why would it need fixing?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you probably need to run make distclean so cmake picks up the new libQtTest path
<yofel> debfx: the qt lib locations in the cmake config file?
<yofel> or do they really have to be in there?
<debfx> I don't think cmake hardcodes the qt lib path
<yofel> debfx: /usr/share/qzeitgeist/cmake/QZeitgeistExport-noconfig.cmake has them hardcoded
<debfx> oh right, forgot about that
<yofel> so either we figure out how to remove that or qzeitgeist needs a rebuild at least
<Quintasan> yofel: Turns out, I did add fix_launcher_not_appearing.diff but that doesnt work for some reason
<yofel> hm... give me a few minutes and I'll try it
<Quintasan> Screw it, I'm removing it and adding that one
<Quintasan> Fixes more things at once
<Daskreech> yofel: but they are moving to it?
<yofel> Daskreech: systemd? I know there was some talk on it, but there's no intention to move until the next LTS is out, so nothing new for now
<yofel> if they're moving
 * Quintasan doesn't care as long as it boots
<Daskreech> Quintasan: GNOME OS? :0
 * yofel would like for mountall to become unbroken at some point...
<Daskreech> :-)
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> yofel: KDE-WORKSPACE BUILDS WITH -J12 IN NATTY PBUILDER
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU-
<yofel> BWAHAHAHA
<Quintasan> dh_auto_build '--buildsystem=kde' --parallel  
<Quintasan>         cd obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<Quintasan>         make -j12
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> How many -j's should I actually use?
 * Quintasan heard it's 1,5x cores
<Quintasan> or 2x cores
<yofel> well, not really, usually there's no point in using more than cores+1 jobs
<yofel> if you using icecc it only distributes CORES jobs to every system in the grid
<yofel> *you're
 * Quintasan has a one-core 64bit box next to him
<Quintasan> I wonder if I should bother
<yofel> probably not worth it, unless you're really rebuilding stuff a lot.
<yofel> actually, then ccache would save more time
<Quintasan> uhhh
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/112057
<Quintasan> WTF
<yofel> hm, most of that is toochain stuff, but that added symbol and the taskmanager stuff at the bottom are odd...
<yofel> *toolchain
<yofel> or that's toolchain too...
 * Quintasan installs and relogs
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
<Quintasan> yofel: The activity switching is working too
<Quintasan> uploading to backports
<yofel>  \o/
<Quintasan> 4.7.1 is supposed to fix it
<Quintasan> We will get rejects then :P
<yofel> it is, the commits are in the 4.7 branch
<Quintasan> uploaded
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<yofel> Quintasan: did you put that into natty only?
<Quintasan> For now, yes
<yofel> k
<Quintasan> oneyerick need that too?
<yofel> well yes, although with 4.7.1 like 2 weeks away I'm not sure if it's worth it
<Quintasan> Same here
<Quintasan> If for some reason it won't fix that we will put it ASAP
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan jots down to test it
<yofel> uh, if it doesn't Dirk has broken scripts again ^^
<Quintasan> ulmlogger: IIRC you were to fix some kcm related patch, let me know when you are done
 * Quintasan goes to bed for sure
<Quintasan> Good night :P
<yofel> gn
<Daskreech> gn
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/112063/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-20
<Daskreech> Riddell: Nice. Not a bug but an actual e-mails?
<Riddell> yes
<valorie> sign him up! obviously we need Turks on the team
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<Daskreech> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279897
<ubottu> KDE bug 279897 in kcm_clock "Wrong flag listed in Timezone tab for Kigali Africa/Rwanda " [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> ok, even with the pyqt updates the printer applet still crashes. At least oxygen-gtk works again
<JontheEchidna> asynchronous image loader in QML: http://i.imgur.com/0GuGy.png (My first thing in QML)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can't the activators fix go in for 4.7.1?
<yofel> ScottK: that's cherry picked from 4.7.1
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Any idea when that comes out?
<yofel> tagging was sep. 1st
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ulmlogger: I am completely on the QML bandwagon
<JontheEchidna> I would like a flying bus plz
<JontheEchidna> ulmlogger: I can asychronously grab an image across the network and fade it in for 500ms in 43 lines of QML <3
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} to Daskreech
<bambee> morning
<ulmlogger> JontheEchidna: 43? dude, you need to learn how to write readable qml :P
<Quintasan> Morning
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: You shittin me with this? QML Magic
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> yofel: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quintasan>  libakonadi-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Quintasan> workspace
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> >oneiric
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFUUUUUU-
 * Quintasan gets system lockups when copying data to usb thumb
<Quintasan> this is preposterous
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/112111
<Quintasan> ollololololo
<nigelb> Quintasan: sounds like fun :p
<bambee> interesting: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/08/wireless-sharing-with-plasma-nm-09-part.html
<bambee> ulmlogger: ping?
 * bambee takes his magic stick and pokes ulmlogger
<KRF> ulmlogger: is that kubuntu-active PPA supposed to work on exopc?
<ulmlogger> KRF: haven't tried it, but yes
<KRF> cool
<KRF> will try in a minute, meego (even the latest version) is making me totally crazy
<JontheEchidna> ulmlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670858/
<JontheEchidna> I had also included main.qml in my count, adding another 12 :P
<KRF> ulmlogger: oki, kubuntu-active PPA doesnt really work for me
<KRF> or i dont start it properly
<KRF> well, it *basically* seems to work but crashes oftenly. loads of missing QML modules warnings. at least it's something ;). looks promising
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you solve your akonadi-dev problem?
<bambee> Can one of the kubuntu devs/motu could upload touchegg into archives, please?
<mfraz74> any ideas why epiphany, evince and the gnome & humanity icon themes are installed by default?
<mfraz74> ah Firefox looks all KDE again:)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> k3b needs libqtwebkit-dev added to build-depends, but then once I did that I ran smack into a wall of 'needs ported for libav0.7' errors.
<shadeslayer> ZOMG
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: PING
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: HP Touchpad for 99 USD
<shadeslayer> thats like ... elcheapo
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you look at kalzium and figure out why it FTBFS in the rebuild test? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20110816/+build/2697477/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.kalzium_4%3A4.7.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i can try
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> lol wat : make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.7.0'.  Stop.
 * shadeslayer is really tempted to buy a touchpad
<jussi> shadeslayer: where is this supercheap tablet
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/us/en/shopping-touchpad.html
<shadeslayer> jussi: only problem being .... how do i get it delivered to me -.-
<nigelb> shadeslayer: didn't you get a meego?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: no
<nigelb> oh.
<shadeslayer> i didn't attend the app up event
<nigelb> lolfail.
<shadeslayer> not really, the exoPC is quite crappy, and isn't a ARM tablet
<nigelb> free tablet is good tablet.
<shadeslayer> uh, no
<nigelb> justsaying y'know ;)
<mfraz74> yofel: does firefox look ok your end now?
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Might be missing build-dep then.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, building it again right now
<ScottK> great.
<mfraz74> is epiphany installed by default?
<jussi> shadeslayer: try clicking the buy button there...
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> "Out of stock"
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw it has libqtopengl-dev
<ScottK> Weird.
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so: No such file or directory ... great
<shadeslayer> !find libQtOpenGL.so
<ubottu> File libQtOpenGL.so found in ia32-libs, libqt4-dbg, libqt4-opengl, libqt4-opengl-dev
<shadeslayer> uh .... 0.o
<shadeslayer> ah ... its probably matching a regex ...
<shadeslayer> right, so we have libqt4-opengl-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so .... 
<shadeslayer> multiarch--
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no idea how to fix0r this .... i have 0 experience in multiarch
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ask slangasek for help.
<shadeslayer> alright
<debfx> maybe it's another case of a cmake library that hardcodes the path of its dependency libs
<debfx> we really ought to fix that
<shadeslayer> debfx: i don't think so, the pc file says : libdir=${prefix}/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/QtOpenGL.pc i mean
<mfraz74> any idea why I have "window behavior" and "workspace behavior" in system settings when my language is set as english GB?
<debfx> shadeslayer: most of the time cmake projects use find_package() which isn't pkg-config
<debfx> libavogadro-dev contains a lot of invalid paths in /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake
<shadeslayer> debfx: right, but libqt-opengl-dev does not have a .cmake file
<debfx> shadeslayer: cmake stores the path of libraries that the lib links to
<debfx> so cmake stores the information that avogadro has been linked to /usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so
<shadeslayer> debfx: something like : QT_QTOPENGL_LIBRARY_RELEASE:FILEPATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so in CMakeCache.txt ?
<debfx> no, that's just a local cache
<debfx> look at /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake
<debfx> or /usr/share/qzeitgeist/cmake/QZeitgeistExport-noconfig.cmake
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: WHERE?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: out of stock
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> i pasted the link before
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/webos/us/en/shopping-touchpad.html
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can we remove this shitty default OS from it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: from what i've read on the wiki and talked to other people, it is possible
<Quintasan> 300 polish zloty
<Quintasan> I can really afford this
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Bootie
<Quintasan> Y U OUT OF STOCK WHEN I HAS MONEYZ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how do you plan to  get it delivered?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can't they send it to me?
<shadeslayer> uh .. they won't ship it outside the US i think
<Quintasan> pff
<Quintasan> Ask ScottK or JontheEchidna?
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure they could buy it if you sent em monies
<shadeslayer> you might want to checkout the Polish HP Site
<shadeslayer> sure, but then shipping it to Poland/India will be as expensive as buying the tablet 
<Quintasan> >implying Polish HP won't charge me like 1500+ zł
<shadeslayer> have a look, who knows what prices they have
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Shipping to Poland? like 20$
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you sure?
<Quintasan> Even if it's like 100 Polish zloty for shipping I dont care
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: They do not even offer TouchPad in Poland
<Quintasan> in UK
<Quintasan> 350 pounds for 16GB
<shadeslayer> lul
<Quintasan> 1600 polish zloty
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> Why the hell it is so cheap over there in US?
<shadeslayer> they're shutting down the Tablet/Mobile department i think
<shadeslayer> and they want to get rid of the stock
<Quintasan> The price between UK and US is 4 times different
<mfraz74> is there going to be a newer version of Choqok for 11.10 as I'm getting errors when updating friends?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: debfx well ... build can be fixed by adding /x86_64-linux-gnu/ to library paths
<shadeslayer> but for some reason, i now have /usr/bin/kalzium in debian/tmp/usr/local/bin/kalzium
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<Quintasan> pongo
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^
<rbelem> Quintasan, how's kdelibs and runtime active are going?
<Quintasan> runtime? ask shadeslayer
<apachelogger> well then
<rbelem> Quintasan, do i have to do something?
<shadeslayer> will look at runtime in like another day
<Quintasan> ScottK and apachelogger were not comfortable with uploading them like that
<apachelogger> I got me a beer
<apachelogger> I am home
<Quintasan> libs? I have no idea
<apachelogger> and I am tired
<Quintasan> ask ScottK
<apachelogger> what needs doing?
<shadeslayer> i feel like kicking the shit out of IPC
<Quintasan> I think only he can upload stuff now
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<shadeslayer> broken shitz i tell you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw about the loading a KCM dialog
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is it broken?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: everyone can upload, but it needs to meet feature freeze criteria :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm using KSettings::Dialog and then calling addModule
<shadeslayer> rbelem: IPC? yes
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ah ok
<shadeslayer> DBus queries are timing out
<shadeslayer> ah i think glib has gone kaput
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depend on what you do that sounds rather fugly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its like ...4 lines of code :P
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<apachelogger> bulldog98: Quintasan: what is the status of active?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: libs need upload
<Quintasan> workspace needs changes
<Quintasan> s-l-c needs new libs
<Quintasan> and plasma-mobile is onhold for s-l-c
<apachelogger> why does workspace need changes?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> not workspace
<Quintasan> runtime
<Quintasan> plus
<apachelogger> I thought you did runtime?
<Quintasan> you were supposed to fix some sort of kcm patch in workspace apachelogger
<Quintasan> Let me tell you
<Quintasan> I did
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that is on my todo
<Quintasan> LIBS and KWin GLES, review of s-l-c, touchegg and plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> actually let me put it on the status.ubuntu thing just to be sure :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/112357/
<Quintasan> I'm merging kwin-gles workspace branch
 * apachelogger finds tray apps with configs funny
<apachelogger> sheytan: can haz graphics?
<sheytan> apachelogger: will do finishing now
<ScottK> Quintasan: Libs is fine, I think.  It's -runtime I'm officially scared of at the moment.
<apachelogger> did anyone give kubuntu low fat a try?
<apachelogger> ScottK: Libs adds two new interfaces, also not the best of patches
<apachelogger> well, not the best of patches because of the new interfaces :P
<apachelogger> other than that they are fine ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should ask laserjock.
<apachelogger> is never is the around when I am 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Since the new interfaces are in separate binaries and we moved the headers around into a separate -dev, I think libs is OK.
<Quintasan> ScottK: and workspace?
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Quintasan: Workspace is fine too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: out of interst: why not move the headers and libs into one package?
<apachelogger> I do not think the split there gives much gain
<ScottK> apachelogger: We could, but then end users have them installed for no point.
 * ScottK would prefer the less of this stuff gets installed the better.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can I merge and upload workspace right away?
 * Quintasan doesn't want to wait for apachelogger
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.
<Quintasan> or let me rephrase that
<Quintasan> I want to have it off my mid
<Quintasan> mind*
<apachelogger> ScottK: the enduser = tablet/mobile of which both are not particularly end user ready systems
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why would you not upload right away?
<apachelogger> my changes are actually not even in workspace
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm OK either way.  I like the way it is better, but the main thing is to keep the headers out of kdelibs5-dev.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I see.
<apachelogger> (since the kdm kcm uses polkit nowadays)
<apachelogger> ScottK: agreed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: upload libs too while you are at it :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: can one button work as: if playing a file then one click will bring you to the home screen and double will  bring the dvd menu?
<apachelogger> KRF: qml dep tracing is not exactly easy business ^^
<apachelogger> thoguh we could actually do it as there are only two paths in which a qml import could be placed (qt4 or kde4)
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is UX fail right there
<apachelogger> the double clicking behavior to go to dvd menu is neither obvious nor understandible since it goes to home on one click
 * Quintasan upload workspace
<apachelogger> Quintasan, ScottK: so what is the plan for runtime?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think the plan was Quintasan would use his vast experise in double builds to make a different runtime package will all the new crap in it.
<apachelogger> sounds like a plan
<apachelogger> oh great
<apachelogger> me tablet is broken
<apachelogger> I shall communicate my appreciation of the qdbus breakage :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: I thought I'd delegate that to shadeslayer so someone apart from me has the knowledge how to do this
 * sheytan is cutting images for apachelogger
<ScottK> Quintasan: What do you consider the odds of success for this plan?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just install qt-dev-tools or wherever we stashed it (whatever I said on kubuntu-devel).
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no time till monday
<ScottK> armel builds of Qt take approximately forever these days.
<shadeslayer> mentor delegated some last minute stuff
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You are apparently after exams
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> ScottK: that implies that I know how to go on wifi nowadays
<apachelogger> tablets with eth port are rather rare
<shadeslayer> DBus decided to crap out at the last minute as well
 * apachelogger installs the not broken version
<apachelogger> KRF: ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can this wait until monday?
 * Quintasan is not entirely able to do this today either
 * apachelogger points out that he wanted this done yesterday
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> delegating stuff to shadeslayer never works out
<shadeslayer> true ^^
<apachelogger> oh this is gonna be fun
<Quintasan> Well, some people in my house are superior forces.
<apachelogger> entering wifi password with broken plasma keyboard -.-
<ScottK> Quintasan: Probably that would be pushing it.
<KRF> apachelogger: pongie
 * KRF currently cooking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use kvbd
<apachelogger> KRF: fancy fixing plasma-tablet's default wallpaper
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<apachelogger> KRF: nuno and I concluded that the green thing looks like a swamp
<Quintasan> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
<Quintasan> dh_auto_build
<Quintasan>         cd obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<Quintasan>         make -j1
<apachelogger> + it actually is brand polution
<Quintasan> oneiric pbuilder are borken
<Quintasan>  /topic
<Quintasan> rbelem: ping
<apachelogger> is it just me or is oneiric stuff constantly broken?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw i'm not entirely sure i understand what i have to do
<Quintasan> Almost exactly the same thing I did with workspace
<KRF> apachelogger: mh, not particularly interested, sorry :P
<Quintasan> double build everything to install a few files
<apachelogger> KRF: meh :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Care to explain the details?
<apachelogger> no motivation to make broken UX less broken
<KRF> apachelogger: just use the same as for plasma-desktop?
<ScottK> Beta freeze coming up.
<apachelogger> KRF: yeah
<apachelogger> though I find it crappy for tablet anyway
<apachelogger> just that I'd rather have crap and not a crap swamp
<KRF> +1
<apachelogger> KRF, Quintasan: what is the ppa with active stuff?
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you poke some canonical people so we get a flipping arm ppa? :.
<apachelogger> :/
<Quintasan> ppa:kubuntu-active/ppa
<ScottK> apachelogger: arm boxen should have working ice creaming again.
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/fa84w1
 * Quintasan testbuilds workspace and uploads
<apachelogger> ScottK: that does not help with distribution and access though :S
<apachelogger> sheytan: can haz screenshot so I know where this is supposed to go?
<rbelem> Quintasan, pong
<sheytan> apachelogger: sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but we can give other kubuntu-dev access.  Dunno if they all have it currently.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^ there you read
<Quintasan> rbelem: Can you modify workspace packaging?
<apachelogger> ScottK: still in terms of testing ppa would be better IMHO
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What are you talking about?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup :-) what should i do?
<ScottK> Agreed, but there's not much I can do about Canonical and PPAs.
<Quintasan> I got ARM box access right after getting into kubuntu-dev
<Quintasan> I used it once or twice
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5852/dragonplayer3uimockup.jpg
<Quintasan> rbelem: You need to do a double build of workspace to install some files
<Quintasan> ScottK could explain in detail as I forgot
<rbelem> oki
<Quintasan> rbelem: examples of double building are kde-workspace and quassel
<Quintasan> most magic happens in debian/rules
<ScottK> Quintasan: You'll need to provide more help than that.
<apachelogger> sheytan: there is buttons I do not unstand in that picture
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> rbelem: I would appreciate it as I'm currently forced to move $stuff around the house
<sheytan> apachelogger: like?
<Quintasan> ScottK: About double-building?
<ScottK> And about how to achieve the desired differences between the two builds.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I do not think so but I'll be happy to answer any of rbelem's questions (should he have any)
<ScottK> OK
<rbelem> Quintasan, which branch should i get?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh you mean about the patching? I have a few ways in mind but I was wondering what would be the best approach
<Quintasan> rbelem: do you have kubuntu-dev-tools from bzr?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> kbzr branch kde-runtime
<Quintasan> I merged most of the stuff and ScottK is scared of the activitymanager patch(right?)
<ScottK> Yep.
<Quintasan> ScottK: About patching
<ScottK> Want to build a separate -active binary with that patch.
<Quintasan> I thought of doing it like that
<Quintasan> add the patch to debian/patches but not to debian/patches/series
<Quintasan> do the normal build
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/E8K1q.jpg
<Quintasan> in rules append the patch name to series and do the second build
<rbelem> Quintasan, nice :-)
<Quintasan> It's a dirty approach but I see no point in overriding everything to add single patch
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will do that
<sheytan> apachelogger: that's what tooltips are for
<Quintasan> rbelem: I want ScottK's thoughts on that approach
<sheytan> first button: dvd menu, next 'go home', fullscreen, settings
<rbelem> Quintasan, should i do that for all kbutun-active patches?
<sheytan> the speaker icon is for mute on click
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is rubbish TBH
<sheytan> next to it is volume slider
<rbelem> Quintasan, or just one of them?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sounds reasonable.
<rbelem> Quintasan, kbzr does not exists in kubuntu-dev-tools
<Quintasan> rbelem: It's a single patch that worrries ScottK (I think) but IMO doing a second build with our usual patches + active patches is the best approach
<Quintasan> rbelem: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<ScottK> Depends on what the patches touch.
<Quintasan> rbelem: sudo ruby setup.rb
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<rbelem> ScottK, mostly experimental stuff
<Quintasan> rbelem: then you can use kbzr branch kde-runtime
<Quintasan> normal command would be
<ScottK> Right.  It's the places where it touches non-experimental stuff I get scared.
<sheytan> apachelogger: if you once hit a button you will learn what it's for. Other case, all icons would need to be done with text like "THIS BUTTON IS FOR SETTINGS". 
<rbelem> ScottK, oki :-)
<Quintasan> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^ kbzr is a nice wrapper around bzr :P
<Quintasan> rbelem: How many active patches does runtime has?
<Quintasan> have*
 * rbelem looks
<rbelem> Quintasan, six pathces
<Quintasan> Hmm
<apachelogger> sheytan: I just asked my mother what the UI does, she only got the settings button and the volume slider right
<apachelogger> that is not good ui design
<Quintasan> Then you'll have to append those six patch names to debian/patches/series in rules before second build
<Quintasan> rbelem: ^
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, ask Nuno for new buttons. I'm not feeling good in icons
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<Quintasan> rbelem: Or wait. Don't do anything for now
<sheytan> apachelogger: opening a file can look like the recently played thing. In setting user can set a path to all his movies. Like amarok does for music, what ya think?
<rbelem> Quintasan, hum?
<Quintasan> ScottK: There is a one patch that is problematic or the changes introduced by the whole set of active patches is problematic?
<yofel> re
<ScottK> Quintasan: It was a lot of changes in the activitymanager that got me scared.  I will confess I got a bit overwhelmed at that point.
<Quintasan> So the whole set is problematic
<Quintasan> I see
<apachelogger> sheytan: dragon does not maintain a collection
<apachelogger> sheytan: general thought: why crank all the stuff in the controls panel?
<sheytan> apachelogger: it can?
<sheytan> apachelogger: what do you mean crank?
<apachelogger> have everything in there
<apachelogger> a window has four edges, only one of them has a visual item, and within that visual item is all the stuff you need, or might actually not need
<sheytan> apachelogger: the controller bg is for it
<apachelogger> plus currently it does not cover the list I sent you some time ago
<apachelogger> subtitle selection
<apachelogger> audio channel selection
<apachelogger> aspect ratio selection
<apachelogger> ...
<sheytan> apachelogger: working on it
<sheytan> i don't want that right on the ui
<sheytan> it must be in settings dialog
<apachelogger> that is fundamentally wrong
<apachelogger> it is not a setting
<apachelogger> it is a selection
<sheytan> i will come out with it. Give me the chance
<apachelogger> well, without a concept for those the UI seems utterly unusable to me :(
<apachelogger> ScottK, Quintasan: about the branding, since plasma active is more of an effort than a product I am not sure kubuntu active would be a good name really
<apachelogger> plus it is not really descriptive :P
<apachelogger> markey: maybe you have a good idea for cool name?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We already did this for mobile in similar circumstances.
<ScottK> I think it's good as long as we stamp enough warnings on it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I mean, it is a rather silly name
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/3034/dragonplayer3firstrun.jpg
<sheytan> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/33/dragonplayer3recent.jpg
<apachelogger> sheytan: why no icons?
<sheytan> apachelogger: more elegant. Too many blink blink with icons i guess ;D
<sheytan> or too much
<apachelogger> looks like a website ^^
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> sheytan: send me them pictures
<apachelogger> so we can test
<sheytan> sure
 * sheytan can haz demo?
<apachelogger> also I'll try to get you PPA buids of phonon so you can test yourself
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do you haz phonon phonon-gst and phonon-vlc git imports?
<Quintasan> I think we don't
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://i.imgur.com/8Lo9D.png
<Quintasan> ScottK: You want it done like this?
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> sheytan: also I'll need the reflection thing from the recently viewed video snapshots
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/7q6p9w
<Quintasan> ScottK: Awesome
<yofel> apachelogger: phonon-gst and phonon-vlc are imported on LP
<ScottK> Quintasan: Makes sense?
<apachelogger> I do not think I can do that in qml right now
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> So rbelem
<Quintasan> As you do have SIX patches
<sheytan> apachelogger: forget the reflection
<apachelogger> yofel: could be so kind as to get imports for the qml branches on those three repos too
<Quintasan> Appending six names in rules is a stupid idea
<sheytan> apachelogger: as you noticed, in recently view the 'play' buttons are a bit lower then on first run. Please make them go those few pixels down with a nice animation :)
<yofel> apachelogger: until https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer/launchpad/import-colocated-branches/+merge/72127 is merged we can't import anything but git master
<Quintasan> rbelem: Instead there is a neat variable for quilt named QUILT_SERIES which as you can guess tells quilt which series file to use. Now what I would do is to remove active patches from debian/series; cp debian/series debian/series-active ; append the active patches names to debian/series-active and tell quilt to use series-active on the other build with QUILT_SERIES="series-active"
<sheytan> apachelogger: i'm afk for few minutes. PIng me with demo please :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: you do not see any animations there
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats merged, its waiting for deployment on Production Servers
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, approved, but not merged
<Quintasan> ScottK: Too me? It does, if active-related change are that scary then it only makes sens to do a second build and provide normal and experimental libs
<Quintasan> to*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is a bit of a problem with the backgorund
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> sheytan: 
<apachelogger> sheytan: what if the window is bigger than the bg? what if it smaller? what if it has a different aspect ratio?
<rbelem> Quintasan, awesome :-D
 * rbelem was updating the patches
<Quintasan> rbelem: Let me know if you have some problems
<apachelogger> yofel: it makes me smile
<jjesse-netbook> DarkwingDuck: you around?
<afiestas> rbelem: screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeensh0t
<jjesse-netbook> in oneric using the netbook edition (or whatever it is called these days) krunner doesnt seem to start for me until i call it
<jjesse-netbook> is krunner no longer being used?
<mfraz74> what do you mean by call it?
 * Quintasan looks at Tribe and wants that in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping ping
<jjesse-netbook> mfraz74: means i have to launch it through konsole before alt f2 works
<jjesse-netbook> really miss it
<mfraz74> jjesse-netbook: oh
<mfraz74> jjesse-netbook: i disable the netbook plasma as soon as I install on a netbook
<jjesse-netbook> ah i actually like it :)
<mfraz74> i might be using it on netbooks that are too slow, but it seems to take ages to display
<mfraz74> i meant workspace and not plasma
<mfraz74> any ideas why programs stay in the task manager after i have closed them down?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: You still there?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: poke
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> nvm
 * shadeslayer just discovered sender in Signals and Slots
<shadeslayer> shit just got interesting :>
<afiestas> xd
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: ping me when you get back... have a couple things to chat at ya about.
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: Try just using the embedded runner in search and launch.
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> afiestas: i'll have to cast my sender() QObject into a KAction?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Quick server (oneiric) question for ya
<shadeslayer> to get any info out of it
<ScottK> Shoot
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I'm getting blank screen after GRUB. However, if I boot into recovery then click resume normal boot. It works. 
<ScottK> You didn't do anything silly like remove plymouth did you?
<DarkwingDuck> Nope.
<DarkwingDuck> Ahhhh, splash.
<mfraz74> is that a duck splashing away?
<ScottK> nosplash probably doesn't do what you think it does anymore.
<DarkwingDuck> I was trying to figure out what was different between the two boot sequences were.
<DarkwingDuck> Well no. I didn't change anything.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll try reinstalling plymouth
<DarkwingDuck> and see if that helps anything.
<afiestas> shadeslayer: yes
<afiestas> qobject_cast should do the trick
<shadeslayer> afiestas: hmm .. everything looks fine but none of my slots are activated when i trigger them
<shadeslayer>  No such slot KStatusNotifierItem::startSync(Qt::MouseButtons,Qt::KeyboardModifiers) 
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/HBmwG.png
<shadeslayer> afiestas: https://gist.github.com/7af916895bdea2f9bc40
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: naice
<bambee> shadeslayer: missing Q_OBJECT macro in the class definitioN?
<bambee> "The Q_OBJECT macro must appear in the private section of a class definition that declares its own signals and slots[...]"
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> how did that get removed
<shadeslayer> bambee: the one last thing being my KSNI gets deleted after i trigger load the KCM module
<shadeslayer> and then press cancel
<bambee> KSNI? wtf?
<JontheEchidna> doh: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com//browse/QTBUG-9337
<shadeslayer> bambee: KStatusNotifierItem
<shadeslayer> they deprecated KSystemTrayIcon
<shadeslayer> heh
<bambee> shadeslayer: ahhh... I see
<shadeslayer> bambee: i just used KProcess
<rbelem> afiestas, no screenshots yet :'(
<yofel> apachelogger: is there no way to check if there's something connected to a HDMI port? Because some updates set my default phonon device to my HDMI (displayport) device without anything being actually plugged in there.
<shadeslayer> yofel: same thing happened to me
<shadeslayer> and my flash has no sound :(
<sheytan> apachelogger: you will get fixed background soon, don't worry about aspect ratio nor resolution
<JontheEchidna> In all of its shiny glory: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=244923c94f18ba0aa83b7eb56d225de2e93fdf66
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I lifted your MouseCursor class btw. There really should be a common way for QML apps to do that in the future, imo
#kubuntu-devel 2011-08-21
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: You about?
<jjesse-netbook> yup
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: Oh good. I had an idea...
<DarkwingDuck> Are you busy Sunday Sept 4th?
<jjesse-netbook> ummm not that i am aware of
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking of hosting an online Global Jam for Kubuntu Docs.
<jjesse-netbook> ok
<DarkwingDuck> I'm porting the todo list to blueprints (Finally) right now.
<jjesse-netbook> ok
<DarkwingDuck> Didn't know if you wanted to help run it.
<jjesse-netbook> sure 
<DarkwingDuck> Okay cool. I'll draft and send the email today/tomorrow.
<jjesse-netbook> awesome
<valorie> I would be up for that, DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet!
<valorie> might finally get moving on that stuff
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be spamming kubuntu-users and Kubuntu-devel
<valorie> kewl
<jjesse-netbook> maybe valorie can join :)
<jjesse-netbook> and can commit
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working on a quick "how-to" for the docs.
<valorie> awesome -- I started, but then didn't know what to do next
<valorie> having someone hold my hand through the first edits and commits would help
<DarkwingDuck> That will be the first half. Then we will go through and start doing the actual updating :D
<jjesse-netbook> yay
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<jjesse-netbook> there is now a todo-oneric file in the root that i am making notes on
<jjesse-netbook> all of my files are committed
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<micahg> how do I regenerate a .supp file for something using CMake or is that even possible?
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan_> good day :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: kde-workspace uploaded
 * Quintasan forgot to do libs
<Quintasan> running pbuilder right now
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: Happy Birthday!
<Quintasan> ScottK: libs uploaded
<Quintasan> nigelb: It's JT's bday today?
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect - Bug fixing welcome | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html | Happy Birthday JontheEchidna!
<nigelb> Quintasan: Yes!
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party hat for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides party hat down the bar to JontheEchidna
<nigelb> kubotu: order cake for JontheEchidna 
 * kubotu slides cake down the bar to JontheEchidna
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Party hard!
<nigelb> lol
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/827286
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kde4libs package needs to be updated" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Quintasan> Could you ack FFe there?
<Quintasan> Also I need FFe for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/828111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828111 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] share-like-connect" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/828093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828093 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "plasma-mobile needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> rbelem: Once again, should you have any problems with runtime, do tell.
<Quintasan> ScottK: For libs, I testbuilt and installed them, waiting for ack in bug
<bambee> http://ftp.romainperier.org/phononthumbs1.png   (a working video thumbnailer using Phonon)
<bambee> :D
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should throw the mousecursor at Jens Bache-Wiig so he can include it in the qt quick desktop components :P
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: I'd say there is if the driver is in order. However. Since we use pulseaudio, that is the component that likely fell on the head in the breaking upgrade (or perhaps it even was a shitty alsa driver regression again).
<apachelogger> bambee: lovely
<bambee> :D
<mfraz74> Any ideas on bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280518
<ubottu> KDE bug 280518 in general "Language set at British English, but still seeing American spellings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mfraz74> Managed to crash X by playing Extreme Tux Racer!
<mfraz74> Any chance of a newer version of Choqok to fix this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275185?
<ubottu> KDE bug 275185 in general "choqok shows strange error message after start: "method requires authentication"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Quintasan> mfraz74: I guess I could try ask ScottK to get FFe for only that patch
<Quintasan> bambee: CODE NAO
 * Quintasan uploads kdelibs
<Quintasan> rbelem: I will upload s-l-c today if we get FFe approved
<bambee> Quintasan: what what? :P
 * bambee is on fire
<Quintasan> bambee: Code for Phonon thumbnailer
<bambee> ah :)
<mfraz74> Quintasan: i've been using 1.1.5 from Adilson's snapshots PPA in 11.04 for a while now
<Quintasan> !package choqok oneiric
<ubottu> Quintasan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> !info choqok oneiric
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE micro-blogging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 972 kB, installed size 4248 kB
<Quintasan> mfraz74: 1.1 is in oneiric, was there a new release or someone is compiling code from git?
<mfraz74> Quintasan: I think it has been compiled from git
<Quintasan> I see, then I'm particulary against putting git packages in archive
<mfraz74> https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/snapshots
<Quintasan> However I can include patch from bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275185
<ubottu> KDE bug 275185 in general "choqok shows strange error message after start: "method requires authentication"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mfraz74> thanks
<Quintasan> mfraz74: I'll need you to test the fix
<mfraz74> Quintasan: ok
<Quintasan> mfraz74: Oneiric or natty?
<mfraz74> oneiric
 * Quintasan is still at natty :S
<mfraz74> i thought i'd try it out
<Quintasan> mfraz74: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa <-- look when it's done building
<Quintasan> PURGE (it will delete settings too) the one you are using now
<Quintasan> Well, you don't really have to purge that that will show that the fix works for sure
<Quintasan> but that will show*
<mfraz74> ok will let you know
<JontheEchidna> nigelb, Quintasan, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm 20 now
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, happy birthday :-D
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * rbelem hugs JontheEchidna 
 * JontheEchidna pulled a rodrigo until 10:15 to celebrate :P
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Still underage in USA :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah D:
 * nigelb hugs JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> As my birthday present to kubuntu land, here's a sneak peak of the pre-pre-alpha version of the new Muon Updater: http://i.imgur.com/aCSS5.png
<Quintasan> Oh
 * Quintasan hugs JontheEchidna
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<mfraz74> Quintasan: that has fixed that bug in choqok. thanks
<Quintasan> cool
<Quintasan> rbelem: Kinda busy now
<Quintasan> Ask and I will try to answer
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm not sure if another build will solve the problem
<Quintasan> Why?
<rbelem> Quintasan, because the new stuff needs the libs with the changes
<rbelem> Quintasan, unless we build that staticaly
<Quintasan> Uhm, I dont see a problem with that
<rbelem> Quintasan, but how to do that? build them staticaly?
<Quintasan> I dont get what do you mean
<Quintasan> you do a second build of runtime in a separate directory
<Quintasan> and install files to package from that separate directory
<Quintasan> then if user wants to use active then he installs the active packe
<Quintasan> package
<rbelem> Quintasan, so we will genetare a kde-runtime-active and kde-runtime?
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> and they have to conflict
<rbelem> Quintasan, hum.. nice :-D
<Quintasan> because they will provide same files
<rbelem> Quintasan, now i got it
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will do that
<Quintasan> rbelem: Look at workspace
<Quintasan> at rules and control
<Quintasan> especially kde-window-manager-gles
<Quintasan> and libkwineffects
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: Happy birthday! :)
<rbelem> Quintasan, nice :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: Happy Birthday :)
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: happy birthday
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: are we going to be able to use Muon to buy software like Ubuntu users can?
<JontheEchidna> That's the plan.I wasn't able to get it done for 1.2 since there wasn't a (working, up-to-date) Qt way to interact with the Ubuntu Single Sign-on API
<JontheEchidna> which is also the reason why reviews are read-only
<JontheEchidna> It's a priority for 1.3
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: thanks
<mfraz74> think i'm going to have to really start looking at how to build stuff for my PPA
<ScottK> Quintasan: I thought we needed libs and -runtime to get updated together.
<ScottK> Where's -runtime?
<ScottK> Quintasan and mfraz74: Check and see if the choqok releases are bugfix update or have new features.  If they are just bug fix updates, no FFe needed.
<mfraz74> ScottK: I think they are new features
<mfraz74> you can now use open collaboration services such as opendesktop.org
<ScottK> Then it needs an FFe, but it sounds like it's worth looking into.
<mfraz74> ScottK: do I just need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> There is no newer release mfraz74
<Quintasan> We have 1.1 and that's in oneiric
<Quintasan> ScottK: bugfixing patch is FFe material too?
<mfraz74> Quintasan: OK, we'll just have to stick with that.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't think so
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Debian has 1.1.5.
<ScottK> Where'd that come from?
<mfraz74> http://packages.debian.org/sid/kde/choqok
<ScottK> So question one would be can we just sync from Debian and get this fix?
<ScottK> (I didn't look to see what the Ubuntu diff is)
<shadeslayer> i know a choqok specific patch we have
<shadeslayer> we use our own app keys for twitter
<mfraz74> in muon, what is meant be experimental?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm hitting my head against the wall
<rbelem> Quintasan, i did not find where to use quil_series
<rbelem> Quintasan, is there an override for quilt?
<Quintasan> rbelem: May I see what you did so far?
<rbelem> Quintasan, i thi nk i found the way
<Quintasan> Hm?
<rbelem> Quintasan, override_dh_quilt_patch:
<Quintasan> There is such a thing?
<Quintasan> I thought of doing
<Quintasan> quilt pop -a
<rbelem> Quintasan, but i'm not sure how to check if it is building the active-stuff
<Quintasan> QUILT_SERIES=debian/series-active quilt push -a
<Quintasan> rbelem: man dh_quilt_patch
<Quintasan> You can use another directory instead of debian/patches by setting (and exporting) the environment variable  QUILT_PATCH_DIR.
<Quintasan> how about you export the QUILT_SERIES variable instead?
<Quintasan> we dont want to duplicate the patches in debian/ do we?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Can I see your debian/rules?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> Quintasan, 
<rbelem> http://paste.kde.org/112741/
<Quintasan> Hihi
<Quintasan> rbelem: remove line 3
<Quintasan> We don't want to do that there
<Quintasan> Now
<Quintasan> override_dh_quilt_patch:
<Quintasan>         export QUILT_SERIES=debian/patches/series-active
<Quintasan>         dh_quilt_patch
<Quintasan> It is almost good
<rbelem> oops
<Quintasan> before that
<shadeslayer> wait, won't that override all the patches?
<Quintasan> it will
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> like, only active patches are applied?
<Quintasan> That's why I'm trying to explain that
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i want override all patches before build kde-runtime-active
<rbelem> Quintasan, 
<Quintasan> rbelem: You see, if you override that dh_quilt_patch it's going to override the default routine of patching the source tree
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yes, but then your patches for stable build are not applied
<rbelem> yup
<Quintasan> rbelem: We want to patch the normal tree with normal patches and active tree with normal+active patches
<rbelem> Quintasan, yus
<Quintasan> lines 11-13 actually patch the source tree with normal+active patches
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: idea
<rbelem> Quintasan, how do i check that i'm building normal or active?
<Quintasan> ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is there a way to keep the normal patches? and just apply the active patches ontop of it?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I do not think so, that's why we are using separate SERIES list
<shadeslayer> so in the active patch series file, just have plasma active related patches
<Quintasan> >export QUILT_SERIES=debian/patches/series-active
<shadeslayer> right, but all the patches are popped before the 2nd build?
<Quintasan> WRONG :S
<shadeslayer> huh?
<Quintasan> look at override of build and install shadeslayer
<Quintasan> it's done in a separate directory
<Quintasan> rbelem: 
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/112753
<Quintasan> I would try that first
<Quintasan> $(overriden_command) requires no comment
<Quintasan> then we export QUILT_SERIES=debian/patches/series-active
<Quintasan> and then tell quilt to apply patches
<Quintasan> dh_quilt_patch -Bdebian/build-kde-runtime-active
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats -B ?
<Quintasan> I'm not sure -B work with quilt_patch
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Try guessing? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: look at other overrides
<shadeslayer> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/dh_quilt_patch.1.html has nothing about -B :P
<Quintasan> nor does dh_auto_build
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, rbelem: man debhelper
<Quintasan> BUILD SYSTEMS OPTIONS paragraph
<rbelem> Quintasan, how that code distinct between building normal or active?
<shadeslayer> already looking at there
<Quintasan> rbelem: it doesnt
<rbelem> o.O
<Quintasan> rbelem: It does what you told it to do
<Quintasan> rbelem: look
<Quintasan> first it patches with the default debian/series file
<Quintasan> then
<Quintasan> we TELL it to patch other build directory using debian/series-active as reference
<Quintasan> then it builds it
<Quintasan> and then we tell it to build source which is under debian/build-kde-runtime-active with dh_auto_build -Bdebian/build-kde-runtime-active
<rbelem> Quintasan, but how do you know that it will build normal series without the active patches?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Double-building is just duplication of existing build procedure but in other directory
<Quintasan> rbelem: Uhh
<Quintasan> look
<Quintasan> dh_quilt_patch uses debian/series by default
<Quintasan> debian/series SHOULD NOT contain names of active patches
<Quintasan> but only names of the "normal" patches
<Quintasan> then
<Quintasan> debian/series SHOULD contain names of normal patches AND active patches
<Quintasan> Do you get it?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Look at http://paste.kde.org/112753/
<Quintasan> First we call $(overriden_command) which is dh_quilt_patch without any other arguments
<Quintasan> it will use debian/series to patch the source code
<rbelem> Quintasan, ok, but how do they know when to apply each series in their respective dirs?
<Quintasan> dh_quilt_patch -Bdebian/build-kde-runtime-active
<Quintasan> this
<Quintasan> BUILD SYSTEMS OPTIONS paragraph in debhelper manual
<Quintasan> -B - > Enable out of source building and use the specified directory as the build directory.
<rbelem> ah! ok
<rbelem> Quintasan, i think i got now
<Quintasan> However I am not sure wheter -B works with dh_quilt_patch
 * rbelem hits his head against the wall
<rbelem> Quintasan, i will try that now
<rbelem> Quintasan, thx :-D
<Quintasan> Please do, if that doesn't work then it means we will have to try something else
<shadeslayer> thats some fun stuff right there
<Quintasan> If $alternative do not work then I'm afraid we will have to have make ScottK upload it as it is and do EXTENSIVE testing for breakage
<Quintasan> if there is any then we will have to revert that
<Quintasan> double build of workspace looks funny compared to this
<Quintasan> Well, ScottK can also refuse acking FFe for runtime then
<rbelem> Quintasan, this link is not working http://paste.kde.org/112753/
<Quintasan> the link isnt working or the stuff there is not?
<rbelem> Quintasan, the link
<Quintasan> override_dh_quilt_patch:
<Quintasan>         $(overriden_command)
<Quintasan>         QUILT_SERIES=debian/patches/series-active dh_quilt_patch -Bdebian/build-kde-runtime-active
<rbelem> Quintasan, thx :-)
<Quintasan> Make sure it works before thanking me
<Quintasan> :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, build started
 * rbelem have to wait for a long
<rbelem> time
<Quintasan> failure is imminent
<rbelem> i'm getting lots of failures in kfileplacesview
<rbelem> :-(
<Quintasan> failures or warnings?
<Quintasan> Warnings are good, we can ignore them
<Quintasan> failures are not :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, failures :'(
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Do you have any device which could possibly test our kwin-gles package?
<Quintasan> rbelem: :/
<Quintasan> rbelem: buildlog please
<Quintasan> rbelem: Do active patches touch kfileplacesview?
<jussi> Quintasan: would a efika mx smarttop be helpful? 
<Quintasan> jussi: If it can do OpenGL ES then yes :)
<rbelem> Quintasan, nope
<Quintasan> And one needs one-eye-rick on it
<rbelem> Quintasan, im doing other stuff in parallel
<Quintasan> Oh
<rbelem> :-D
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: any mesa powered GPU will do
 * Quintasan though rbelem got failures in runtime
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: TBH I'm totally green in graphics department, I just know what kind of drivers there are :S
<rbelem> Quintasan, do you why it is building with -j1?
<Quintasan> Nope
<rbelem> Quintasan, i passed -j2
<Quintasan> It's a bug
<apachelogger> kde rev 992904	
<Quintasan> I pass -j12 and it builds with -j1
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=992904&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 992904 | SVN_SILENT astyle++
<Quintasan> yofel: rbelem got the same shit with -j's as I do
<rbelem> :-/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol
 * Quintasan awaits astyle-- commit when build failure
<apachelogger> you better not have to ever trace a line of code in phonon vlc
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: if you use radeon, intel or nouveau you can use GLES
<apachelogger> it takes approx one hour to find its origin
<apachelogger> ~4 VCS used, ~6 code style changes, ~3 path changes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I blame poor maintainership
<apachelogger> more like none
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Oh really? Let me try
<apachelogger> every half a year another gobshite wanted to take it on
<apachelogger> kde rev 907270
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=907270&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 907270 | VLC backend for phonon
<apachelogger> oh great
 * apachelogger waves fist
<Quintasan> Why won't Supreme President and Multimedia Overlord kill it with fire
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> just becuase a rewrite is easiest, does not mean it is the best solution
<apachelogger> errerrr
<Quintasan> In this case?
<jussi> Quintasan: because "Supreme President"  is the wrong title, the title is "princess butterfly" :D
<apachelogger> ~4VCS used && >2 code copies in foreign repos
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Any idea how to force nouveau usage?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: xorg.conf
<Quintasan> >implying it exists in any Ubuntu > Karmic
<rbelem> Quintasan, i duplicated all .install files, ok?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are talking rubbish my friend
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just create one
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<rbelem> Quintasan, i think it worked
<Quintasan> rbelem: \o/
 * Quintasan wonders how to check what drive is X using
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nouveau doesnt seem to like my gfx vcard
<eMyller> hm
<eMyller> got some kde updates @ natty, but i see no announcements
<eMyller> what's with it?
<Quintasan_> eMyller: Bug fixes most likely
<Quintasan_> eMyller: I have been backporting some patches to fix annoying bugs
<eMyller> specific for the distro, right?
<eMyller> thought i was missing something due to cache.
<Quintasan_> eMyller: not distro specific, it was reported on 4.7 release
<Quintasan_> they are supposed to be fixed in 4.7.1 so I backported them to oneiric now
<Quintasan_> bah
<Quintasan_> natty
<eMyller> before 4.7.1?
<eMyller> [official]
<Quintasan_> Yes.
<Quintasan_> Oneiric will most likely have 4.7.1
<Quintasan_> in archives or in ppa
<Quintasan_> natty will have it too but well, it's like two weeks till release
<Quintasan_> and broken activators are annoying
 * Quintasan_ reverts back to nvidia-glx
<eMyller> oh
<Quintasan_> Phew
<Quintasan_> Much better
<JontheEchidna> note: suggested alternative:
<JontheEchidna> an... an actually helpful gcc error message?!
<claydoh_> was there a synaptiks plasma widget before? and if so where did it go?
<claydoh_> the widget iirc allowed for  disabling touchpad when typing
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-13
<valorie> apachelogger_ tells me I should install the cmake from quantal -- where is the best place to ask how to do that?
 * valorie was trying to test newest phonon and newest backends
<valorie> but Amarok isn't using them although they are installed
<Mamarok> Darkwing: works for me
<yurchor> Hi! Can somebody confirm in ubuntu-translators mailing list if kubuntu-docs can be translated and will be packaged with translations for 12.10 (I heard that Littlegirl has no time to finish her great work for this cycle)?
<Riddell> yurchor: I imagine we'll still put it up for translation
<yurchor> Riddell: What is the reason for this? Its translation just a waste of time now...
<Riddell> yurchor: not really, it's mostly still all relevant
<yurchor> Last cycle (12.04) minor changes by DarkwingDuck just broke all translations right before the release... Littlegirl told on IRC that she also want many minor changes. And you know how LP Rosetta treat such minor changes.
<yurchor> So, will the translations for 12.10 docs be released?
<Riddell> yes should be
<yurchor> Riddell: Ok. Thanks.
<yurchor> The last edition by DarkwingDuck is the 12.10 release edition, right?
<yurchor> Ok. Does anybody know why about chapter is extracted to "about" template, not "kubuntu-docs-about" as it should be?
<Riddell> yurchor: where do you see that?
<yurchor> Riddell: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+lang/uk/+index?batch=75&memo=150&start=150
<yurchor> "about" is the first template in kubuntu-docs series.
<Riddell> yurchor: mm, interesting, the package only makes foo.pot not kubuntu-docs-foo.pot
<Riddell> Darkwing: any idea what's going on there?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did folks work out what issue afiestas_ was having last night or is that still to be investigated?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for kubuntu-desktop being removed? nope, yofel proposed it might be archive skew ... 
<shadeslayer> but the sure shot way to test is to use a quantal alpha image and upgrade
<yofel> morning
<shadeslayer> evening :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: shadeslayer: I installed the Alpha3 image yesterday and upgraded, nothing was removed AFAICS
<shadeslayer> I guess archive skew then :P
<Riddell> Mamarok: i386 or amd64?
<Mamarok> amd64
<Mamarok> I don't use i386 anymore since ages :)
<Riddell> ok guess that's sorted
<Riddell> that would probably be fixed by uploading to -proposed but hmm yet another step
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but it's for the better, will prevent archive skews
<shadeslayer> as long as copying doesn't involve rebuilding everything
<Riddell> it doesn't, that's the point of it
<shadeslayer> right ..
<shadeslayer> send new policy to kubuntu devel?
<shadeslayer> for discussion et all
<Riddell> can do yes
<Riddell> there's a question of knowing for what packages it's useful for, having to check for presense for arch:all packages is yet another faffy step
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I believe the entire KDE SC is critical enough to go into -proposed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: when we do a mass KDE SC upload yes but if just upload e.g. ark that shouldn't be necessary
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, so if a source doesn't have a arch:all package, just dump it into the main component
<shadeslayer> grep  for arch all?
<Riddell> yeah, faff
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually it's checking if all and any are both present, all-only packages won't break
<yofel> I'm fine with using -proposed, if we get the packages copied to main in a reasonable amount of time
<Riddell> that's the main bit of faff, you can't just upload and forget about it (watching for failing e-mails) you have to check back and copy manually when it's done
<shadeslayer> yofel: are there (KDE) packages that are only arch any?
<yofel> shadeslayer: kde-wallpapers should be
<Riddell> shadeslayer: was it you who pointed out someone who was interested in working on printer-applet at akademy?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: ah, right
<yofel> s/any/all/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> the terms any and all are really confusing >.>
<yofel> agreed ~.~
<shadeslayer> I frequently have to check if all is what I think it is
<shadeslayer> tazz: did you call me a couple of minutes ago?
<Riddell> voila http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.5
<Riddell> anyone want to take amarok 2.6 final?
<tazz_> shadeslayer, nope
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if no one takes it up till tonight, I'll do it
<shadeslayer> there seems to be alot of demand for a backup mechanism
<shadeslayer> ( from what I've read on the forums )
<Riddell> it's something we dropped with Keep going in KDE 4 transition
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop has something using ubuntu one
<Riddell> it would be nicer to have something using owncloud (and a link in with an owncloud provider etc)
<shadeslayer> ubuntu has dejadup I think
<Riddell> ah yes
<shadeslayer> good god
<shadeslayer> vala
<Riddell> gosh, surprising
<shadeslayer> allee: from what I can see, digikam has too many ubuntu specific modifications, hence cannot be sync'd
<shadeslayer> updating it to 2.8.0 though
<shadeslayer> and the entire diff is basically stuff that we've added
<Riddell> allee: how did you get on with networkmanager?
<allee> Riddell: 0.6.0.4 is in ppa:allee/test  Not much has changed, so only change is new changelog entry.    There are some linitian error but AFAIU there existed in 0.6.0.3 too.
<allee> Riddell: I used the new pkg over the weekend with ethernet, VPA and cisco vpn.  No problem.  Had no time to test the enterprise-missing-pw dialog  bug yet.
<allee> according to upstream blog it's not fixed for all cases.
<allee> shadeslayer: yes, too many diffs unfortunately.   Once we should coordinate with debian to consolidate the lib&dev pkgs
<Riddell> allee: cool I'll get it uploaded then
<shadeslayer> allee: actually, I don't think debian is interested in shipping libkface
<shadeslayer> or for that matter, other libs
<shadeslayer> will talk to msp
<shadeslayer> they would have started shipping them a long time ago if they were interested
<shadeslayer> or maybe someone just doesn't want to do it xD
<allee> shadeslayer: is the split they really needed?  At least long ago digikam upstream was not good in keeping binary compat or bumping  .so version ;)
<apachelogger_> http://imgur.com/TUfm8
<apachelogger_> thoughts?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: all I see is that hair flip girl on the right
<Riddell> hi dantti, am I right in thinking that having print-manager suggest a driver for the user is quite a bit task?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: dunno, feels weird
<dantti> Riddell: how do you mean?
<Riddell> big
<shadeslayer> I want something like the OS X login screen
<dantti> Riddell: well not the way I'm doing now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: http://cdn.thetechjournal.com/wp-content/uploads/images/1106/1308311265-new-login-screen-on-mac-os-x-lion-2.jpg
<dantti> Riddell: actually I just need to finish the packagekit integration to ask for kdereview
<Riddell> dantti: well at the minute if I want to set up my printer in s-c-p-k I just follow the wizard prompts but in print-manager it doesn't suggest anything
<dantti> Riddell: I offloaded this task to s-c-p dbus interface
<dantti> Riddell: have you tries last version? it should show you the same result, if it doesn't then it's a bug
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: do not like, too much text, not alot of pictures
<allee> apachelogger_: IMHO move pw prompt to the right of the username, otherwise list entries are always moved around when pw prompt (dis)appears. 
<apachelogger_> http://www.techfeb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/windows-8-login-screen-in-windows-xp.pnghttp://www.techfeb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/windows-8-login-screen-in-windows-xp.png
<allee> apachelogger_: if the user had an icon.  Where would it be shown?
<dantti> Riddell: it also works with Cups 1.6 now, tho I think I'll need to talk to Avahi now..
<shadeslayer> "Page not found. Whoops"
<apachelogger_> allee: not at all
<apachelogger_> messes with ariya minimalism
<Riddell> dantti: what's the latest version?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: yus, that looks pretty good
<dantti> Riddell: well the one on my blog should do the trick, or you can try git which has some fixes but this part should be working already
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: who looks pretty good?
<allee> apachelogger_: I would try to move the list a bit to the right.  would look more light ;)
<apachelogger_> it's by no means final, just a hack I did over the weekend
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: this http://www.techfeb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/windows-8-login-screen-in-windows-xp.png
<apachelogger_> what with qml's listview being crap and me ending up writing an own listview in qml only :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: http://cdn.thetechjournal.com/wp-content/uploads/images/1106/1308311265-new-login-screen-on-mac-os-x-lion-2.jpg is what I'd like to see :P
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> except they are both crap as they both have nothing to do with oxygen style
<shadeslayer> true, so something more oxygen'ish
<apachelogger_> what's more ... we have no high-res user pics
<shadeslayer> we need a artist to do mockups :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: doesn't need high res pics
<apachelogger_> which IMHO makes displaying the icons less of a thing you want to do
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: you do if it ought to look good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: after a certain resolution, it's pointless to have a higher res pic
<apachelogger_> you can put a cow an 16x16 pic and it will look like some very ugly person
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> but there's no point in putting a 1080x1080 res pic
<shadeslayer> because it'll look the same as a 256x256 pic
<shadeslayer> ( on the login screen )
<Riddell> dantti: ooh yes that works using git version
<apachelogger_> interesting thought
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: I know this because tp also has the same issues with avatars :P
<shadeslayer> some avatars are crap while others have a very high res which just takes up bandwidth and doesn't offer alot of improvement
<apachelogger_> that was sarcasm on my part 
<apachelogger_> sry
<shadeslayer> :|
<apachelogger_> whyever you bring that up is beyond me :P
<apachelogger_> we have 16x16 or something, so you start talking about 100 times a big picture not making sense :P
<shadeslayer> I've lost you now :P
<dantti> Riddell: cool :)
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: happens
<apachelogger_> anyhow -> no pics unless it looks snazzy, won't look snazzy unless the platform moves to a sane resolution
<Riddell> dantti: ah but it doesn't pre-select the recommended driver
<apachelogger_> my take on it anyway
<dantti> Riddell: hmm a bug to fix then ;)
<Riddell> dantti: do you have a feeling if this is ready to replace s-c-p-k?
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: you know, I totally want some subtle graphics effect somehow there :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: and I want powermanagement via lightdm, but we both know that's not going to happen anytime soon :P
<dantti> Riddell: I think pretty much, surely there are some small bugs like this pre-select thing but several people have tested without majos bugs..
<apachelogger_> blank aryia is so staggeringly useless tho :P
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: I thought afiestas_ made that happen
<shadeslayer> he did?
<shadeslayer> maybe in master
<shadeslayer> haven't checked that yet
<Riddell> I wonder why cups can't set up the printer for me when I plug in, it says it can't find the driver
<dantti> Riddell: also speaking about features it even has a few more like action buttons when you plug the printer on usb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: ask nuno in #oxygen
<apachelogger_> about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: lightdm mockups
<dantti> Riddell: well that is s-c-p-udev job, your model isn't matching a goob ppd I think
<apachelogger_> like he isn't busy and stuff? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: who knows :P
<apachelogger_> still waiting for a dragon3 mockup
<shadeslayer> "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory:
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger_> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2426/login21.png
<shadeslayer> good enough
<apachelogger_> totally does not work on a small screen tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: it's hard to please all the users :P
<apachelogger_> we should not screw them over regardless :P
<Riddell> dantti: what extras do i get with cups 1.6 turned on?
<dantti> Riddell: extras? hehe
<dantti> you actually only have less stuff in 1.6
<dantti> it's Apple way of saying f** you linux
<dantti> now to browse remote printers we need avahi
<dantti> a bunch of filters are now available as a third package
<dantti> Riddell: the api changed for better imo, but now I need to make sure I won't need to talk to avahi too
<dantti> printd FTW
<dantti> but that won't happen so soon I think
<dantti> almos like wayland
<Riddell> printd is a replacement for cups?
<dantti> It pretends to be only for local printers for instance
<dantti> but I'd love to rewrite print-manager for it ... much easier to use DBus API... CUPS API is a pain
<Riddell> anyone fancy doing me a favour and guest posting my blog to their blog?  mine doesn't appear on planet ubuntu for some reason
<Riddell> anyone on phonon-backend-vlc 0.6.0?
<Riddell> ScottK: print-manager is in New should you be in a New mood
<jussi> have we got calligra 2.5 ppa's aready ?
 * shadeslayer is bogged down with other woek
<shadeslayer> *work
<yofel> jussi: which ones? from what I see we already have calligra 2.5
<jussi> yofel: as I see from planet u it was released recently. 
<jussi> and we have it...
<jussi> my apologies...
<yofel> JontheEchidna: could you possibly add an 'upgrade' button as drop-down alternative to 'Full Upgrade' in muon? I currently have to fallback to CLI because libav is broken but I don't want to remove the packages - but muon gives me no way to do so
<yofel> jussi: np :)
<yofel> JontheEchidna: what it does here is show them as being removed, and when I want to unmark one it tells me that other packages are broken too so it cannot do that
<yofel> apt-get upgrade happily keeps them back
<jtechidna> yofel: you can do Edit -> Cautious Upgrade to get that behavior
<jtechidna> actually, you could probably configure the toolbar to put the cautious upgrade action in
<yofel> well hidden feature... thanks
<shadeslayer> allee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam
<yofel> jtechidna: what's 'Undo' supposed to do btw.? I tried it here after attempting to upgrade, but even with all changes "undone" I still have my upgrade in the change preview
<jtechidna> yofel: hmm, try mousing over the packages
<jtechidna> it may be a bug that I never got around to fixing & forgot about
<jtechidna> where the status labels never change until the view is repainted :P
<yofel> well, they're still marked for upgrade from what I see
<jtechidna> can't reproduce :(
<yofel> well, here's what I see after opening the preview after undoing everything: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/m1.png
<yofel> let's see if I can reproduce that (this is 1.3.95 btw.)
<yofel> no o.O
<jtechidna> :s
<jtechidna> weird
<jtechidna> maybe there was an edge case where the original undo/redo state was lost?
<yofel> could be, but now I can't reproduce it anymore -.-
<jtechidna> I'll try to get the repaint bug fixed now that I remember about it :P
<jtechidna> 5 minute patch. I'll apply it when I get back home :)
<jtechidna> back in 2010 when I first noticed it I didn't know how to fix it and forgot about it :P
<jtechidna> it's been in every release of Muon, but surprisingly nobody's ever complained
<yofel> heh. At least cautious upgrade seems to work fine now :)
<yofel> except...
 * yofel goes digging into polkit-kde code *-.-
<jtechidna> fun times
<yofel> great, the "select current user in polkit dialog when more than one user exists" issue was fixed in git 8 monts ago - polkit-kde-agent-1 just never does releases...
 * yofel cherry-picks
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: another bug that I believe should be fixed is that when a user cancels the upgrade, the upgrade keeps on going in the background
<shadeslayer> I think I've mentioned this a couple of times
<yofel> shadeslayer: you can't really "cancel" that...
<shadeslayer> qaptworker keeps on going
<yofel> at least not while it's in progress
<shadeslayer> no I mean when it's downloading packages
<shadeslayer> you can cancel that
<yofel> oh
<jtechidna> qaptworker hangs around idle for 30 seconds, and then quits
<jtechidna> but it doesn't continue the upgrade
<shadeslayer> oh hmm, I didn't wait for 30 seconds
<Darkwing> anyone else having issues logging in with 12.10?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop and kde-workspace-bin
<shadeslayer> if not, then please show logs :)
<shadeslayer> jtechidna: whee, works
<Darkwing> shadeslayer, will do
<Darkwing> shadeslayer why would it not update?
<shadeslayer> why will what not update ?
<shadeslayer> ( that sounds weird )
<Darkwing> it broke during a nightly update.
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: so kde-workspace-bin is not installed?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: which mirror are you using
<Darkwing> lots of things were not installed. 
<shadeslayer> *cringe*
<Darkwing> it was a mix of both. 
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: works?
<jussi> hrm, in Calligra 2.5 I seem to be issing the blank doc template. anyone else seeing same thing?
<Riddell> jussi: in which app?
<Quintasan> I think I did something very stupid
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> It works
<Riddell> Quintasan: i always knew you were clever
<Daskreech> \o/
<Quintasan> Riddell: I forgot how do we do this, if I have libmaliit-plugins0 the dev package should be libmaliit-plugins0-dev or the zero should go away?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: sup
<Daskreech> hi Quintasan
<Daskreech> I"m mostly back 
<Daskreech> been out of it for a while
<Riddell> Quintasan: no zero indeed (unless you expect to have multiple versions of the same library that can be installed together which is rare)
<Riddell> Daskreech: welcome back, you've been sprinting hard like all the other Jamaicans?
<Daskreech> Given the twisted ankle. No
<Quintasan> !#$^%#@
<Daskreech> Though that hasn't stopped a lot of jumping up and down over the past few weeks
 * Quintasan curses 
<Daskreech> Daskreech #$^%#@ Illegal channel name
<Daskreech> V_V
 * Quintasan prays it works
<CIA-73> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120813223209-zrqo1hj2fsu4ue55 * src/daemon/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Remove the DistUpgradeEvent, moved to Muon Notifier and unused here.
<JontheEchidna> should keep people from wasting time patching it ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: has the stuff to replace jockey made it into muon 1.4?
<JontheEchidna> oh it wasn't going to be a part of muon, just a separate project
<Riddell> ah hah
<JontheEchidna> somebody said they'd look in to KCMs for python3 and they never got back to me 
<JontheEchidna> or something
<JontheEchidna> so I've not done anything about that
<JontheEchidna> right now there's not a pykde component for KConfig modules
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know if barry got anywhere with that?
<JontheEchidna> ah, it was barry
<ScottK> I don't.
<ScottK> I'd give him a ping.
<JontheEchidna> to be fair, I forgot about it too
<tsdgeos_> Hi guys, do you think that posting http://pledgie.com/campaigns/18045 to the Kubuntu Google+ page is too off topic?
<Riddell> tsdgeos_: it's a question of finding out who can post to that page
<Riddell> which is somewhere in the irc logs
<tsdgeos_> whoever created it?
<Riddell> a guy called fabidesu
<Riddell> who did make me an admin or something I think
<tsdgeos_> Riddell: so https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts ?
<tsdgeos_> do you have a "entry widget" there?
<Riddell> tsdgeos_: not an obvious one
<Riddell> maybe he didn't then
<tsdgeos_> i see
<apachelogger_> eh
<Riddell> apachelogger_: do you?
<apachelogger_> I think you should have a link to get somewhere
<apachelogger_> i.e. managing urls are different
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I think
<apachelogger_> I do
<apachelogger_> Riddell: FWIW you should have an invite on riddell@gmail.com
<Riddell> this is too complex
<Riddell> all this new fangled stuff
<apachelogger_> lol
<Riddell> how do i see what groups I'm part of?
<apachelogger_> I am not sure we want drunkenlogger to post there though
<Riddell> how do I see what invites I have?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: in the top right corner
<apachelogger_> you should be able to switch into a special mode per "group"
<apachelogger_> no clue about the invites tho
<tsdgeos_> thanks for working on this guys :-)
<apachelogger_> simply check the gmail archive? or I can reinvite I suppose
 * tsdgeos_ goes to sleep
<apachelogger_> tsdgeos_: nite
<tsdgeos_> too tired after the biking this afternoon
<tsdgeos_> cheers!
 * apachelogger_ actuall closed the rekonq already
<apachelogger_> or rekonq closed itself
<apachelogger_> Oo
<Riddell> oh the invite was in german, how confusing
<Riddell> ok I'm a manager now
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.90.0-0ubuntu1.dsc Care to take a look at it? I want to see if list-missing is insane just here or some files really don't get installed for some reason
<Quintasan> claydoh: Nice bike you've got there.
<claydoh> Quintasan: lol
<Quintasan> Don't you lol me :P
<claydoh> Quintasan: ok  :)
<Quintasan> claydoh: I didn't ride a bike for at least 6 years :O
<claydoh> bike was free, too
<Quintasan> skateboarding all the time
<claydoh> tho I will insist he take some of my money
<claydoh> I rode a bike at about 4
 * Quintasan has to find a bike and try riding
<claydoh> I will probably bend the rims easily
<claydoh> very thin
<Quintasan> I still can't get used to walking.
<claydoh> Quintasan: u stalks me on the googles, then?
<Quintasan> claydoh: Don't you stalk me too?
<Quintasan> claydoh: My default motion for movement is to hold right leg still and push using left leg
<claydoh> heh, I can't stalk you there, if  you don't post - else I don't see  you or *gasp* I don't have you in a circle
<Quintasan> I think I just sent you a message
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> claydoh: Hell, I should really go to bed
<claydoh> I never could skateboard well, even back in the early days - before the fancy skate parks stuff.
<claydoh> lol Quintasan I was wondering what that sound was, it was my google messenger on my g+ page
<claydoh> anyway, I am way off topic now
<Quintasan> :D
<claydoh> I would think so too, Young Man :p
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-14
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<Quintasan> Good night.
<Daskreech> :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1036465] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-xmlpattern... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1036465 (by Antti Seppo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036465 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: libqt4-xmlpatterns:amd64 4" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> Riddell: words
<allee> shadeslayer: cool! thx.  Will try it after the meeting ...
<Riddell> jussi: not like this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/words.png
<apachelogger_> Riddell: phonon stuff test building right now
<Riddell> apachelogger_: which stuff?  where?
<apachelogger_> pvlc and pgst releases
<Riddell> great
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, Ive no "blank document"
<Riddell> jussi: you have calligrawords-data installed?
<jussi> Riddell: Ill check when I get home, but I expect so
<Riddell> jussi: needs this file /usr/share/kde4/apps/words/templates/Normal/A4.desktop
<jussi> Riddell: ok, Ill have a look when Im home again
<Riddell> Quintasan_: yes dh_install does seem to list them all, weird
<Riddell> Quintasan_: oh maliit-sever.install -> maliit-server.install
<Mamarok> Riddell: Amarok 2.6 is released (our website is down right now, but the tarball is in the KDE mirrors)
<Riddell> Mamarok: compiling away now in our archive and in kubutu-ninjas ppa for backports
<Mamarok> cool :)
<Mamarok> if you need more info, just ping me
<apachelogger_> phonons uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger_: can you put them into kubuntu-ninjas for precise as well?  I see amarok recommends them
<apachelogger_> I am leaving for train in a bit, so earlist in 6 hours or so
<apachelogger_> unless you are asking me to do so without testing ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger_: ok I'll take a look
<Riddell> I'd ask you to upload to kubuntu-ppa/backports if I didn't want it tested :)
<Riddell> hi rbelem_ 
<apachelogger_> ^^
<apachelogger_> Riddell: did you see my lightdm theme btw?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: you posted a screenshot of one
<apachelogger_> that one
<Riddell> it had a background which was pretty but I'm not convinced it fits in with the rest of the artwork
<apachelogger_> ah, I think you mean sheytan's mockup
<apachelogger_> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/14/plasma-desktopFg5285.png
<apachelogger_> the one I am talking about
<Riddell> apachelogger_: what's the word "avatar" for?
<Riddell> what's the spanner icon for?
<ulysses> hostname?
<ulysses> icon for change DE?
<Riddell> doesn't seem like the most obvious way to change your session selection
<apachelogger_> Riddell: what ulysses guessed ^^
<apachelogger_> Riddell: what'd be more obvious?
<Riddell> a drop down menu?
<apachelogger_> well that is what you get when you click the icon
<Riddell> which says the current selection
<ulysses> well, the icon is not the best, I'd change that, but no idea for the replacement
<apachelogger_> Riddell: that's assuming people care sufficienty to have this information ever s present
 * apachelogger_ can't type anymore apparently
<yofel> apachelogger_: add a checkbox to show it then, *I* care very much what session I login to, and it's a pain to login, notice the wrong session, logout and login again
<Riddell> apachelogger_: how is this better than the default theme?
<yofel> more like: how is it better than the simple theme?
<apachelogger_> simple theme?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: it's less buggy
<yofel> classic theme I mean
<apachelogger_> yofel: my mom does not know her user name
<yofel> good point
<yofel> anything you have planned for that huge empty space at the right?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we could pimp the default one, but IMHO the picture approach is vastly flawed if we don't make it insanely easy to take pictures of sane quality
<apachelogger_> which is mostly what I dislike about the default theme in the short term
<apachelogger_> yofel: logo perhaps
<apachelogger_> what I do wonder though ... how is one supposed to change the keyboad layout with lightdm?
<yofel> ok, as long as *something* is there, currently the design falls over on the left
<yofel> otherwise not bad
<apachelogger_> the falling over part is artistically intended ^^
<apachelogger_> just need some drama on the right and it will work out fine ^^
<apachelogger_> anyhow
<apachelogger_> gotta go
<apachelogger_> laters
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: yes, that worked from yesterday, thank you.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh silly me
<Darkwing> Morning Quintasan
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> I've not seen that before
<jtechidna> pretty handy
 * Riddell gets onto kdevelop
<ScottK> I asked stgraber to set that up a while ago.  
<ScottK> (the queuebot)
<ScottK> It just doesn't come up that often.
<Riddell> ah ScottK, would you be in a New mood today?
<ScottK> I'll possibly have time today.  Depends on how fast $WORK gets done.
<Riddell> very disciplined of you
<ScottK> Motivating my self to procrastinate doing New isn't very hard.
<jtechidna> heh
<Riddell> my plasma theme is excessively transparent, and now I can't even work out how to change plasma theme
<Darkwing> Riddell, System settings isn't working?
<Riddell> Darkwing: where do I find it in system settings?
<jtechidna> Riddell: Workspace Appearance -> Desktop Theme
<apol_> jtechidna: did you know taht they changed http://reviews.ubuntu.com/reviews/api/1.0/review-stats/ to return a zip file?
<jtechidna> of course they did >.<
<jtechidna> gah
<apol_> well, we didn't change muon :D
<apol_> I've spent quite some minutes trying to figure out what happened
<jtechidna> s/of course they did/of course they would
<apol_> yeah well
<apol_> they broke the API because it was convenient
<jtechidna> hmm, wget says that the mimetype is still application/json
<Riddell> ah hah, but is this a normal amount of transparency?  (see calendar widget) http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma.png
<jtechidna> Riddell: looks about normal
<jtechidna> hmm, actually
<apol_> jtechidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/14/plasma-desktopqP1845.png
<jtechidna> Riddell: my tooltips look that transparent, but the calendar widget doesn't look as transparent
<Darkwing> Riddell, That looks ok. I like this one... It's Helium theme. http://imm.io/Awka
<Darkwing> Oh, That's alos homerun containment.
<jtechidna> apol_: maybe rekonq is wrong? ark doesn't recognize the file as an archive
<Darkwing> s/alos/also
<apol_> weird
<jtechidna> hmm, but ratings are broken for me
<apol_> jtechidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/14/plasma-desktopRS1845.png
<apol_> ark is wrong too? :D
<apol_> ark is wrong too? :D
<apol_> oops
<jtechidna> apol_: oh, what happens if you take the trailing / off the url?
<jtechidna> that's what I was wget'ing
<jtechidna> it returned index.html when I wget'd the url with the trailing /
<apol_> maybe that hit your cache?
<jtechidna> maybe. how do I clear that?
<apol_> ugh
<apol_> jtechidna: now i get text too :S
<apol_> or not
<apol_> jtechidna: try curl http://reviews.ubuntu.com/reviews/api/1.0/review-stats/
<apol_> I think chromium/rekonq recognize gzip
<jtechidna> ew, I get a binary stream with curl
<apol_> yep
<jtechidna> sigh
<jtechidna> apol_: this is what the ubuntu software center's cache file looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146992/
<apol_> jtechidna: there are a lot of empty lines there
<jtechidna> they were able to change it to gzipped without modifying USC's code, so I wonder how they did it
<Darkwing> hey jtechidna, I just realized that its you
<jtechidna> Darkwing: alt nick on a different computer ;-)
<jtechidna> apol_: give it a second to load
<apol_> jtechidna: they're probably using a library that understands that it's a gzip automatically
<jtechidna> probably
<Darkwing> ahhhhh :D this is why i use quassel-core for my irc needs\
<apol_> jtechidna: I'll try to fix it now and port it to 1.4... -.-
<jtechidna> Darkwing: I'm old-fashioned :P
<Darkwing> uh huh
<jtechidna> I'd set up an IRC bouncer, but I'm too lazy and don't have a suitable server
<Darkwing> Im borrowing enough space for -core only
<jtechidna> apol_: I'll see about getting an SRU for 1.3 for Kubuntu 12.04
<apol_> jtechidna: SRU?
<jtechidna> apol_: Stable Release Update to the packages in Kubuntu 12.04
<jtechidna> an updated package with a minimal patch to fix specific issues, basically
<jtechidna> a bunch of red tape is what it is :P https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFYQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FStableReleaseUpdates&ei=F2oqUOj4LuTc6wHNg4C4CA&usg=AFQjCNFl9CrvGudijLLJ0UQ8dxx7Lj3WRQ&sig2=yUIxZoIuNXEBTSvYV1dVfQ
<apol_> ok as you wish
<jtechidna> er
<jtechidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apol_> IMHO it would make full sense to use 1.4 in 12.04, but I've never understood ubuntu anyway :P
<jtechidna> apol_: the "piston" json library that they use does infact provide transparent gzip sup port
<apol_> jtechidna: yeah well, that's no argument
<apol_> it's an API
<apol_> :P
<jtechidna> looks like they were planning this for at least a year: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-ratings-and-reviews-in-software-center
<jtechidna> and we made an impelmentation that just happened to work with the way things were currently set up on the web-facing side of thigns
<jtechidna> s/thigns/things
<apol_> well it's not really how API's work
<apol_> jtechidna: in any case, it's fixed now
<jtechidna> great :)
<jtechidna> I'll throw fixing 12.04 on my todo list then
<tsdgeos> apol_: discussing api's with python guys? good luck ;-)
<apol_> jtechidna: if you get to go to another UDS, please tell them to consider us as consumers of their API and tell us about their plans
<jtechidna> apol_: will do
<apol_> jtechidna: otherwise we shouldn't consider them as a data backend, for good or bad
<jtechidna> tsdgeos: ;-)
<jtechidna> you should see the comments I have in the code that parses that crap xD
<apol_> tsdgeos: well, I've done that before, won't even bother to talk to them this time :(
<jtechidna> apol_: does blue systems sponsor you to travel to such events as UDS?
<apol_> jtechidna: I've never been there, I could discuss this if we thought it was necessary
<jtechidna> ok
<jtechidna> I won't be able to make it to this next UDS due to uni
<Riddell> kubutnu council could consider sponsorship too if requested
<jtechidna> Does the Kubuntu Council have the resources to sponsor people?
<jtechidna> (just curious, dunno where we'd get the money to do that)
<apol_> jtechidna: blue systems :D
<jtechidna> :D
<apol_> jtechidna: and the bug is fixed both in master and 1.4
<jtechidna> great, thanks again
<Riddell> jtechidna: yes, a kind donation, also can be used on anything else we want, I'd love to have someone make business cards or shirts 
 * jtechidna nods
<apol_> Riddell: you can have business cards by the KDE eV
<Riddell> apol_: but it won't say Kubuntu on it :)
<apol_> well, you get to put your role in there
<apol_> so you can say you're Kubuntu supergalactic chief
<jtechidna> haha
<jtechidna> bbiab, grabbing lunch
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't we need trademarks sorted before shirts?
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu is perfectly allowed to use its own name
<Riddell> that's not in question
<Riddell> only third party companies is
<ScottK> OK.  I thought it was an issue for anyone !Canonical.
<ScottK> And the Kubuntu entity is not a corporation?
<Riddell> ScottK: right, the kubuntu council is a simple constituted group
<ScottK> OK.
<rbelem_> Riddell, heya
<jussi> yay for 800x600
<jussi> I wonder how to fixor this...
<jussi> I blame NVIDIA!
<ScottK> By definition.
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: any ideas who works on disk mounting/unmounting in KDE?
<shadeslayer> external HDD stuff I mean
<shadeslayer> could someone look at bug 875040?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875040 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "KMyMoney window cannot be resized smaller" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875040
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: ^ I'm assigning that to you :P
<shadeslayer> oh ugh
 * shadeslayer forgot about the other digikam bug on his todo
<shadeslayer> allee: ^ I completely forgot about the xpm bug, I'll have a look at it tomorrow
<ronnoc> Wasn't there a discussion somewhere (I can't find it :/ ) about putting a baclup solution on the DVD? Where does that stand - anyone know?
<ScottK> We're getting rid of the DVD, so it's OBE.
<ScottK> IIRC someone went through and evaluated alternatives.
<ScottK> I don't recall if we picked a 'best' choice.
<ronnoc> ScottK: K, thanks. Was the deciding factor as to whether a backup app should be provided or not dependent on going to a DVD for default medium? Or is it deciding on the best solution?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan was looking into that afaik
<ScottK> ronnoc: When we were on a 700MB CD, there was no way it was going to fix.
<ScottK> fix/fit
<jussi> shadeslayer: I am very glad you were wrong :D
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> jussi: nvidia?
<jussi> shadeslayer: yep
<jussi> works in quantal
<shadeslayer> binary compatible driver?
<jussi> beta driver apparently
<ronnoc> Personally, I don't understand the need for a CD-size-limit. Kubuntu can't really likely be installed on a system that originally came with a CD Rom. But that's just moi. 
<shadeslayer> scumbag ATi :P
<shadeslayer> ahh 
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: that's been removed
<shadeslayer> i.e. the limit has been removed
<jussi> shadeslayer: anyway, just thought Id let you know. 
<shadeslayer> oh cool
 * shadeslayer wants a beta fglrx driver
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: I was thinking that was the case. Thanks for the confirmation.
<yofel> my last experience with nvidia in quantal was that it broke suspend
 * yofel is on nouveau for now
<shadeslayer> I just want fglrx for one thing, graphics switching
<ScottK> Riddell: Any reason when you were updating lightdm for the guest account stuff you didn't add lightdm-kde-greeter as an alternative recommends for lightdm?
<Riddell> ScottK: no good reason, my wonky eyes must have missed that one
<Riddell> ScottK: it's maintained in the UDD branch, can be easily added there
<ScottK> No problem.  I'll add it there.
<ScottK> Done in bzr.
<ScottK> Riddell: We currently have lightdm-kde-greeter and kdm seeded.  That seems suboptimal.  Is it on purpose?
<ScottK> Oh, wait.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> Missed the '#' at the start of the line.
<Riddell> I didn't think I was that bad
<Riddell> ScottK: but it does remind me it needs worked out how to ensure kdm gets removed on upgrade
<ScottK> u-m could remove it.
<yofel> why would it need to be removed? Rather just change the default
<Riddell> yeah I've done that before, couldn't find it when grepping (I spent all of 60 seconds on it)
<yofel> if possible
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: I do
<afiestas_> I do libsolid, maintain everything but the plasmoid and dolphin sidebar
<Riddell> yofel: you mean just change it for new installs?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: ok, so, udisks2 has this interface that does SMART testing
<shadeslayer> and a interface that allows you to shut down your external HDD
<Riddell> I'm a bit scared of having two display managers installed at the same time, the live CD broke when that was the case for a bit
<shadeslayer> so, 2 questions, 1) Any way we can display the SMART status of a disk to the user via dolphin
<yofel> Riddell: well, that would be the better way anyway, but I meant to change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<shadeslayer> and 2) Any particular reason why a external HDD is not powered off when you eject the drive
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: via dolphin I doubt, normal people don't want that (maybe some specific data?)
<yofel> if having 2 DM's breaks something then something's really wrong
<afiestas_> my gsoc is writtin an app to show and perform SMART tests
<yofel> kdm is happily installed here and never pops up
<shadeslayer> right, I would very much like that
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: nope, no particular reason but for change this I'd like to digg about this
<shadeslayer> doesn't have to be in dolphin, but that's where I would look anywya
<shadeslayer> *anyway
<afiestas_> read or ask to kernel developers etc
<ScottK> It'd be interesting to know if there's actual data suggesting SMART effectively predicts anything.  IIRC, several years ago it was studied and didn't.
<afiestas_> my question is, why we haven't had that in udisk or hal?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: udisks2 offers you the ability to shut it down
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: but not the 2 stuff before it when it was perfectly possible
<afiestas_> makes my doubt that we need to shutdown by default
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well .. if you want to send in your drive for replacement, you need to tell them what's wrong, the best way to do that is to use SMART data
<afiestas_> actually, why udisk2 is not shutdowingby default?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I'm just curious
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: I'm not saying we should not, I'm saying we have to investigate before modifying this
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> ScottK: SSD's at least put some statistical data there - now the question is whether you really want to nag the user that his drive believes it's worn out
<yofel> and most vendors put whatever they want in there anyway
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. - IMO the SMART data isn't something that belongs into dolpin but into kinfocenter
<shadeslayer> alright, my point was, I have no idea how to find SMART info
<shadeslayer> in KDE
<cmagina> shadeslayer: if you want a good (to me) example on where low level disk utilities should be managed, take a look at gnome's disk utility (http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/blog-entry-20091216/partitioning.png) 
<cmagina> thats an old one, but it hasn't changed a whole lot
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> cmagina: that's where I got the idea from :P
<cmagina> :)
<cmagina> well, if you wanted to give KDE its own disk utility interface ;)
<Riddell> does/should partitionmanager do it?
<cmagina> the kde partition manager isn't even truly integrated into system settings, so i'm sure it could use the love plus additional features
<cmagina> nah, just does partitioning
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's where I checked as well
<shadeslayer> then I grepped gnome-disk-utility for the necessary interface
<shadeslayer> and turns out udisk2 does offer all of that, so poked afiestas_ :P
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: I want to properly discuss this, which ML should I poke?
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: kde-hardware-devel 
<afiestas_> and if you do some digg of your own that would be appreaciated
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: yeah, I plan to
<afiestas_> maybe asking udisk develoepr about it
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: the interface is there, I've already looked into it
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: http://udisks.freedesktop.org/docs/latest/gdbus-org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Drive.Ata.html
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: I'm more intereste in the reasons of why that is not called by default
<shadeslayer> oh, you're talking about ejecting
<shadeslayer> I was talking about SMART
<afiestas_> about smart my gsoc has take care of everything
<afiestas_> checkout scratch repos called solid-smart
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: what's your identity name?
<shadeslayer> I don't want to open gitweb.kde.org :P
<shadeslayer> ok, so I'm a bit lost with taskel, how does one make a meta package provide a task?
<shadeslayer> or how does one define a task?
<shadeslayer> seems like everything comes from tasksel-data
<Riddell> shadeslayer: happy independence day
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks!
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=scratch%2Fkamath%2Fsolidsmart.git&a=summary < is that it?
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: if that's the correct repo, solidsmart/backends doesn't have a CMakeLists.txt
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-15
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<shadeslayer> trying to install the kubuntu-desktop task will pull in kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> but installing kubuntu-desktop the meta package will not?
 * shadeslayer checks seeds
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> I see kde-workspace-bin but no kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> oh meh
<shadeslayer> does kde-workspace serve any purpose?
<shadeslayer> mostly seems empty
<shadeslayer> should probably be dropped from the task as well
<ScottK> That's going to pull in kdm.
<ScottK> So probably.
<ScottK> Actuall, it won't.
<ScottK> Why do you want to remove it?
<freeflying_>  
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because it's empty and serves no purpose?
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's the meta package that pulls in all kde-workspace packages
<Riddelll> hola
<jussi> Morning Riddelll with 3 l's
<tazz> Morning Riddelll with 2 l's
<tazz> oops
<tazz> The joke is on me :-/ *Sigh*
<jussi> tazz: the joke is _always_ on you :P
<tazz> thanks for pointing that out jussi.
<tazz> :p
 * jussi hugs tazz
 * tazz hugs jussi back
<jtechidna> claydoh: connection issues?
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: the share printers error you sent me is still happening? I did some tests but I  can't reproduce it...
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you'd do the print manager for precise (PPA) so I could try it.
<shadeslayer> yofel: uhm, then why is it not seeded into desktop?
<cmagina> ugh, nepomuk/akonadi the system killer. on my laptops with few files and small SSD's it doesn't cause issues, but on my desktop with half a terabyte of data and some large number of files it literally causes my system to be slower then windows on boot
<cmagina> love watching akonadi-t consume twice the memory of firefox and an entire core, plus 2 nepmuk threads consuming 2 more cores on my system. pretty ridiculous
<cmagina> ignoring the 5G and growing database file it has
<yofel> shadeslayer: because we don't want *everything* from kde-workspace + a useless meta package
<yofel> shadeslayer: and generally it's a debian thing
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe I'm missing something, but everything that kde-workspace pull
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe I'm missing something, but everything that kde-workspace pull's in is already seeded ( need to check, but it seems that way )
<shadeslayer> cmagina: leave it overnight
<shadeslayer> that's what I did
<cmagina> shadeslayer: done that before, but not with this most recent version
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you're interested, kde-plasma-{desktop,netbook} depend on kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/14/via-technologies-apc-8750-mobo-cpu-combo-on-sale-today/
<yofel> shadeslayer: I don't know why we don't, but if it has no benefits, just leave it
<shadeslayer> :P
<cmagina> the problem seems to be that on boot it does a refresh of the index, causes lots of io on my system with tons of files
<shadeslayer> yofel: I was just curious as to why the kubuntu-desktop task depends on it while the metapackage does not
<shadeslayer> cmagina: uhh ... 0.o
<yofel> ah, good question then
<shadeslayer> I've never had that happen
<yofel> I had that happen while I was still using a rotary HDD
<yofel> made the desktop unresponsive for a minute
<yofel> on every login
<cmagina> it currently has 326,694 files in its index and is still going
<cmagina> plasma takes about 20-30 seconds to start, and then its another 10 minutes for my disk to stop grinding
<cmagina> software that gets started is responsive, kwin is responsive, just anything that has to access the disk is slow
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> cmagina: how much memory did you allocate to virtuoso??
<cmagina> default
<cmagina> so, i think its what, 50m
<shadeslayer> hmm
<cmagina> the other nasty part is the database is now 5G. thats a bit too big for my comfort. granted my 1.5TB drive doesn't care, but if it creates something like that on my laptop's 128G ssd's, that would be too big
<cmagina> the memory leak is definitely gone though
<cmagina> is there a nepomuk/akonadi channel?
<yofel> there's definitely #akonadi, but I don't know where the nepomuk folks sit
<shadeslayer> #nepomuk-kde
<shadeslayer> that's where :)
<yofel> #kontact would be another place for kdepim related akonadi talk
<shadeslayer> for virtuoso issues, #openlink-virtuoso
<cmagina> pretty sure these issues are all to do with the file indexer
<shadeslayer> cmagina: yeah, there was a patch upstream for the mem leak, I backported it
<shadeslayer> they usually are
<cmagina> and i tested it :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<cmagina> thanks for that. i saw the patch hit the bug i was watching for it
<shadeslayer> but I just left it running overnight to do it's thing, and it's not consuming alot of resources now
<yofel> the BIG database file is related to strigi, it was 3G here before I deleted it and turned strigi off
<cmagina> yeah, figured as much
<yofel> oh fun, seems like they fixed ktimetracker upstream
<cmagina> i'll see about posting/updating some bugs over on bugs.k.o on these issues (found one where it looks like the indexer never removes, always adds)
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, that VIA board is ARMv6 too :/
 * yofel is still waiting for his raspi
<shadeslayer> oh, you ordered a RasPi?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> you can run KDE on that tiny amount of RAM :P
<yofel> yay :D
<shadeslayer> just disable nepomuk and akonadi
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> oh and word of advice, install the rootfs on a external HDD, or, get a class 10 SD Card
<yofel> will do, need to get a new one though. All I have here is a spare 8GiB Class 4 one which won't work
<Riddell> Mamarok: amarok homepage isn't updated for 2.6?
<Riddell> maybe a Promote to Front Page tickbox needs ticked?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/amarok-26
<Mamarok> Riddell: of course it is: http://amarok.kde.org
<Riddell> Mamarok: top item is amarok 2.5 here
<Riddell> Mamarok: try it without being logged in?
<Mamarok> erase your cache
<Mamarok> it is published with the promote to front page ticked
<Riddell> w3m amarok.kde.org    shows amarok 2.5
<Mamarok> Riddell: what browser do you use?
<Mamarok> and it can't show amarok 2.5, that would have been 3 articles back
<rdieter> Mamarok: I can confirm Riddell's experiences, i don't see any 2.6 reference on amarok.kde.org either, using any browser
<Mamarok> try refreshing now
<Mamarok> apparently the tick was set on the 2.5 article
<Riddell> works now
<rdieter> better
<ScottK> Yes.  And it came in English instead of German this time too.  Double win.
<Mamarok> sorry, I assumed that tick was removed long ago, as we had 2 other articles since
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: I'm about to do a new release now (I've fixed your 2 issues and another TODO), can you confirm you still have the share printer error?
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: let me see
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: yep http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/printer.png
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: which cups version?
<Riddell> 1.6.1-0ubuntu2
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: did you build with the CUPS_1_6 flag on?
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: yes
<dantti_laptop> and did you click system preferences  -> share printers connected to this system or on the checkbox bellow the printer name?
<Riddell> system preferences  -> share printers connected to this system
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: hmm that's odd it works on cups 1.6 at home, can you send your cups.conf file and the groups output so I can test at home?
<dantti_laptop> hmm how odd, I just get this error with cups 1.5 :P
<dantti_laptop> have tested that thing many times..
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: how do you mean groups output?
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: well depending on which group your user is your cups config might or might not work..
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/cupsd.conf
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/535010/
<Riddell> hmm now my cups server has really broken and won't start
<dantti_laptop> ok you are on lpadmin so you shouldn't have this kind of issue
<dantti_laptop> won't start?
<Riddell> seems there's something wrong with the latest cups in ubuntu, I upgraded another machine and it won't start there too
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: ok, there was a part in the code that used was comparing the cups error string, but it is translated so it should work now, please test last git if you can
<dantti_laptop> at least here I can't see that message anymore
<Riddell> cloning...
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: yay that fixed it :)
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: cool, actually If the server takes too much time to restart you will still see that message so I'm fixing this issue in another place too :P
<dantti_laptop> ok done, I'm going to prepare a new release now and do a review request :)
<ScottK> claydoh: Can you work on 12.04.1 release notes?  It should be a matter of updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu to reflect stuff we've changed since the release.
<ScottK> claydoh: You can ignore the common infrastructure bits.  Someone else will do that.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: What releases are the fix you did for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296944 in?
<ubottu> KDE bug 296944 in Contacts resource "Possible data loss if the destination folder doesn't exists" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<claydoh> ScottK: ok, will be a few days or so friday or later , any significant changes other than KDE version ?
<ScottK> claydoh: Probably some bugs fixed.  I know the kmix one it.
<shadeslayer> should be in 4.9.0
<shadeslayer> because he fixed it 2 months ago
<Riddell> ScottK: print-manager is in ~jr PPA for precise amd64
 * ScottK has i386, so I'll wait.
<Riddell> poor old i386 has taken many hours to compile and isn't at the top of the list yet
<Riddell> estimated 1 hour
 * Daskreech misses the update systray telling me how many updates I have
<claydoh> I can't seem to get along with launchpad 0 how do 
<claydoh> how do I search for kubuntu bugs properly? Specifically ones fixed foe 12.04.1?
<gotwig> morning devs
<gotwig> how can I register a translator account for kde?
<d_ed> gotwig: you may want to also ask #kde-i18n
<gotwig> thx
<gotwig> good night :-)
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: click the update systray icon, and in Muon Update Manager go to Settings -> Notification Settings. there's a checkbox for that in there
<Daskreech> Yeah I know now. I was going to say wonder if there could be a configuration for that. Then I decided to check....
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> Hey, when I dumb down my software, I at least keep the options open to the power users :P
<Daskreech> :-)
 * jocarter hates the state of everything being dumbed down and more and more options being removed
<jocarter> GRRRR
<Daskreech> where is that happening?
<JontheEchidna> well, I have a fairly good reason for this one at least... most people don't care about the number of packages being updated. I've seen people not want to update because the *number* of pacakges was too high, when it really wasn't more than 10 MiB of updates.
<Daskreech> that would be me but then i read through the changelogs of all the packages
<JontheEchidna> so by default the Muon Update Manager only expands the list of applications that have updates, and emphasises the total download size rather than number of packages
<JontheEchidna> well, except in the case of security updates. it expands that list because it's important
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<cmagina> i find the muon updater much better then the default ubuntu updater :)
<JontheEchidna> <3
<cmagina> very nice work
<JontheEchidna> thank you
<JontheEchidna> to change the subject completely, lol: http://r-wos.org/hacks/gti
<cmagina> i've seen some really nice changes in the latest (quantal) software center too; show technical, etc. so thanks for those too :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> it also won't boot you back to the main screen when it gets done commiting package changes. you can thank apol for that one
<cmagina> awesome gti
<cmagina> apoi_: thanks much for the "don't kick back to home" in muon 
<JontheEchidna> that's not apol, he's not on right now. usually has either the apol or apol_ nick
<cmagina> i've seen some fun aliasing in bash/zsh files to work around command typos
<cmagina> ah, ok, i'll thank him next time i see him around
<jocarter> lol, a mk1
<cmagina> oh yeah, apoi...brain ignored the i
<JontheEchidna> yeah I've done that too
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-16
<JontheEchidna> yay, knights made a release for the KDE 4.9 kdegames api
<JontheEchidna> libkdegames5a is the last KDE package on the NBS list, too :)
<CIA-41> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120816012351-y2i25asak7dm5kxj * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate (LP: #1021966)
<JontheEchidna> Muon/LibQApt 1.4.0 releases likely to happen tomorrow (well, probably today if you're going by UTC) :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so for gambas2 irt the Qt3 removal, Debian's dropped it from sid: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672778
<ubottu> Debian bug 672778 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gambas2 -- RoM; obsolete" [Normal,Open]
<JontheEchidna> so I think it's a candidate for removal
<JontheEchidna> the Ubuntu delta seems to be just getting it to still build
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<jussi> MOrning all
<debfx> JontheEchidna: myunity depends on gambas2
<jussi> SO, can anyone tell me where we have kde telepathy latest version hiding?
<debfx> quantal?
<jussi> debfx: nah, precise
<jussi> kopete has this segfault issues...
<debfx> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<jussi> debfx: ahh, thank you.
<jussi> hrm... this is weird
<jussi> I added the ppa, updated, but it still doesnt see "meta-kde-telepathy"
<jussi> or what package should I be installing?
<debfx> kde-telepathy
<debfx> meta-kde-telepathy is just the source package name
<jussi> debfx: I guessed that, thanks :)
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> so I get to choose between segfaults or only joining rooms without passwords...
<jussi> back to pidgin I guess :/
<Riddell> jussi01: what protocol is that you need rooms with passwords on?
<jussi> Riddell: jabber
<Riddell> jussi: have you checked with d_ed you're not just missing something?
<jussi> Riddell: I have not - I did ask in #kde-telepathy, but no real answer
<jussi> d_ed: do you have any advice for me?
<Riddell> ScottK: print-manager compiled in ~jr incase you missed it
<jussi> Riddell: seems as the pw thing isnt implemented...
<debfx> Riddell: if you've got some time to sponsor: I've prepared a cmake merge/new upstream version: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/cmake_2.8.9-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> jussi: hum, disappointing
<Riddell> debfx: lovely
<jussi> Riddell: Im talking with d_ed now about getting it done
<jussi> Riddell: so we need a password protected room to test on, if you have anything that you can point us to...
<Riddell> jussi: I'm afraid I've never used jabber
<jussi> Riddell: np
<debfx> jussi: can't you just create one with pidgin?
<jussi> debfx: I dont know jabber that well.. if you want to help, perhaps you can join us in #kde-telepathy
<apol_> the kdevelop-php package should install kdevelop-php-docs too...
<Riddell> apol_: ok I'll add that now
<Riddell> good timing I'm just doing kdevelop
<apol_> :D
<apol_> Riddell: the plan in the future is to release those two in the same tarball in the future
<apol_> so if we can get those as much depending from each other possible, the better
<apol_> it's not really useful to use them apart
<debfx> less tarballs \o/
<apol_> debfx: is that sarcasm? :P
<debfx> no!
<apol_> xD ok
<debfx> the tarball separation that came with the git migration in KDE is madness
<apol_> debfx: well, developers are doing what packagers were doing already, but upstream
<apol_> it kind of makes sense :P
<Riddell> there's advantages and disadvantages
<debfx> well yeah it depends
<debfx> for example kde telepathy splitting up essential component imho doesn't make sense
 * apol_ kind of agrees
<apol_> but they are happy like that
<Riddell> apol_: mm what is "/usr/bin/kdevelop!" ?
<apol_> (or we are xD I've sent quite some contributions tehre already )
<apol_> Riddell: it's to integrate kdevelop with a shell
<apol_> as in it defines some functions so that !openfile blah will open blah in a said kdevelop instance
<Riddell> mm ok, ! seems like a troublesome character to have in a binary, bash likes to do things with exclamation marks
<Riddell> but I'll add it to the kdevelop package alongside kdevelop itself
<apol_> yes please do
<d__ed> (FWIW, the KTP splitting things up was the decision of the original leader. I wouldn't say we're all happy with it.
<d__ed> just not unhappy enough to bother changing it.
<d__ed> )
<JontheEchidna> debfx: pesky third-parties
<Riddell> apol: nice new plasma bling in kdevelop
<apol> :)
<Riddell> time to clear out Kubuntu Beta Backports for precise ready for kdevelo
<debfx> JontheEchidna: indeed, but we can probably just rip out qt3 support in gambas
<Riddell> bug 1037148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037148 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Obsolete Documentation on Kubuntu Feature Tour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037148
<Riddell> at last an offer to update the website tour
<Riddell> alas I've no idea where the website theme is held
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website-staging or https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website seem likely but I don't know which
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I don't suppose you remember?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Who designed the current theme, Darkwing?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ofirk
<ryanakca> -staging was all of Ofir's work.
<ryanakca>  /kubuntu-website contains my old themes, the wiki theme and some random old website stuff which I'm guessing was the original www.k.o you maintained.
<ryanakca> Riddell: I think this is what you're looking for: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~klinger-ofir/kubuntu-website-staging/release-1.0/view/head:/page-node-10.tpl.php
<Riddell> mm thanks ryanakca 
<Riddell> goodness knows why he put content into the theme
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I"ll have a look.
 * apachelogger_ thinks documentation would help ^^
<Riddell> why do we have no url shortcut to take us to http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foo in kde apps?
<ScottK> Riddell: I've installed it.  How do I start it?
<ScottK> All I see in system settings is the old one.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's a plasmoid so right click on the systray arrow-> system tray settings -> tick manage print jobs
<Riddell> "Printers" in system settings is the new one, maybe running kbuildcoca4 will make it appear
<allee> Riddell: bug 1029550 has status new, but plasma-widget-networkmanagement  changelog has LP: #1029550.   Any idea what went wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029550 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu Quantal) "Please update plasma-widget-networkmanagement to 0.9.0.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029550
<ScottK> I did see printers there.  
<gotwig> so how can I compile dragon player 3 from git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/sitter/dragon.git ?
<Riddell> allee: it changed name to networkmanagement
<Riddell> allee: just close it manually
<allee> Riddell: ah, now I see it.   I'll close it.  Thx
<ScottK> Riddell: Should I use kubuntu-ppa for bugs?
<Riddell> allee: I put a backport into ~jr but it is taking the usual hours to compile
<Riddell> ScottK: for print-manager?  best just to poke me for packaging bugs and dantti_laptop for feature  bugs
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> All the amd64 and i386 builders are down.
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> I hear rumours canonical are moving data centre this weekend
<Riddell> so lots of downtime coming
<ScottK> It's a bit early for that I'd imagine.
<jocarter> it's never to early for downtime!
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: I have spend the whole yesterday and a bit of today fixing some bugs.. :P I'm pretty close to a new release if you have a few more please tell me so I can fix them before I release it :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: First time I fired up the print manager, this is what I saw: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/printjobs.jpeg
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: hmm that's fine you don't have any print jobs
<ScottK> I've no idea what that means.
<ScottK> Also no idea why there's the empty space.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: it's like NM if you don't have any connection
<ScottK> I deleted all the instances of one of the printers so I could test detection.  Then I get something that looks more managable.
<dantti_laptop> you need to print something to have a job shown there
<allee> dantti_laptop: first impression: icons on left is big enough to allow for 2 rows for printername instead of using '...'
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/printjobs1.jpeg
<ScottK> That I can actually read.
<dantti_laptop> allee: as you can see from the first printer the line bellow is the printer status
<dantti_laptop> allee: if you printer has a too large name just expand the plasmoid
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: yes, when there is just one printer the layout is different
<allee> dantti_laptop: can't this be done on first startup automaticly?
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: OK.  As it is, I couldn't tell what was what because not enough text was shown.
<dantti_laptop> allee: it isn't that simple, you need to iterate over all list get the painted width and resize, then you might get something too wide
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: maybe a "Printers" and "Print Jobs" header could help
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: For printer discovery, it finds one of my printers three times, but doesn't display enough of the text for me to have any idea which I should pick: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/printadd.jpeg
<dantti_laptop> ?
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/add-printer --add and see the debug info, I guess the s-c-p-dbus didn't work (you should have the printers grouped)
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Then when I click on one, I get extra text, but it doesn't wrap and is cut off: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/printadd.jpeg
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try that.
<ScottK> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<ScottK> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<ScottK> add-printer(20739) DevicesModel::getGroupedDevicesFailed: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited", "Process /usr/bin/scp-dbus-service exited with status 1") QDBusMessage(type=MethodCall, service="org.fedoraproject.Config.Printing", path="/org/fedoraproject/Config/Printing", interface="org.fedoraproject.Config.Printing", member="GroupPhysicalDevices", signature="", contents=([MapSMapSS]) ) 
<ScottK> Apport got triggered too.
<ScottK> LP thinks I hit Bug #902762, but that wasn't the issue the first time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902762 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "scp-dbus-service.py crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named asyncconn" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902762
<ScottK> Since that crashed it didn't find all the printers.
<ScottK> Ran it again and it didn't find the other printer, but I got the same three copies of the 8500 that I got the first time.  add-printer(21143) DevicesModel::getGroupedDevicesFailed: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited", "Process /usr/bin/scp-dbus-service exited with status 1") QDBusMessage(type=MethodCall, service="org.fedoraproject.Config.Printing", path="/org/fedoraproject/Config/Printing", interface="org.fedoraproject.
<ScottK> Config.Printing", member="GroupPhysicalDevices", signature="", contents=([MapSMapSS]) )
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: ^^^
<ScottK> I understand it's a known issue, but the not picking the right driver for you is a major regression from what we had before.
<ScottK> add-printer(21143) SelectMakeModel::getBestDriversFailed: Failed to get best drivers QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited", "Process /usr/bin/scp-dbus-service exited with status 1") QDBusMessage(type=MethodCall, service="org.fedoraproject.Config.Printing", path="/org/fedoraproject/Config/Printing", interface="org.fedoraproject.Config.Printing", member="GetBestDrivers", signature="", contents=("MFG:HP;MDL:Officejet Pro 8500 
<ScottK> A909g;CMD:MLC,PCL,PML,DW-PCL,DESKJET,DYN;1284.4DL:4d,4e,1;CLS:PRINTER;DES:CB023A;SN:MY93O210V8;S:038080ec840010210068eb800008fb8000044c8003245cd001446cd000a41c8005a;Z:0102,0500000900000901a5e1019641022c41026161,0600,07000000000000000000000000,0b0000000000000000989b98ba0000987098a30000987098a4000098af98c5,0c0,10000000000000000000000000000000000000,12000,150;", "HP Officejet Pro 8500 A909g", "socket://192.168.111.99:9100") ) 
<ScottK> In case you needed debug for that.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: ok, sr/bin/scp-dbus-service exited with status 1" so it failed, not my fault :P
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: but maybe a tooltip with the full name could help
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: The old one doesn't use dbus, so it works.
 * ScottK doesn't care who's fault it is.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm not planning on doing amd64+mac images for 12.04.1 unless anyone objects, as a mac user you might have an opinion
<dantti_laptop> I need to leave for an hour or so, if you find more stuff please email or wait till I get back
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: driver search doesn't seem to work either: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/printadd2.jpeg
<ScottK> OK.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: I removed that thing, can't make it work now, quite complex task..
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> If you can make the automagic finding the right one work, then I think it doesn't matter.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: well it works, as long scp-debus-service works
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the only reason those images exist is because some Mac's can't boot the standard desktop image
<dantti_laptop> there is a bug there that needs fixing, then your python skills could help since here it works..
<dantti_laptop> bbl
<shadeslayer> but its alright to drop them for 12.04.1 imo
<ScottK> Possibly do amd64+mac for 12.04.2 like we're doing dvd as a one time only to get an updated image with the final version of KDE 4.8 on it.
<shadeslayer> hmm ... sounds good to me ...
<Riddell> ScottK: good idea
<ScottK> I figured out the scp-dbus problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: For this to work, we'll need more stuff in system-config-printer-common, but it currently uses gtk.  See Bug #902762.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902762 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "scp-dbus-service.py crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named asyncconn" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902762
<ScottK> So right now, dantti_laptop's printer then depends via dbus on gtk bits we'd prefer to avoid.
<Riddell> ScottK: does it use gtk? I see an "import gtk" line but I don't think it gets used
<ScottK> Riddell: I stopped at "import gtk".  Maybe it doesn't.
<ScottK> Also there's three other files it uses that need to move with it.  I didn't check those.
<Riddell> hmm those might be more problematic
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: I agree the U/I works much nicer when the dbus thing doesn't die.
<Riddell> ScottK: does with work with s-c-p-kde ?
<Riddell> s/with/this/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "ScottK: does this work with s-c-p-kde ?"
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: It would be useful to let the user know there was a problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we don't use dbus, so we don't care.
 * ScottK looks.
<Riddell> it does for the automatic setup
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Seems to work fine.
<ScottK> I don't get the printer grouped into one choice, but the automagic driver selection works.
<Riddell> ScottK: in s-c-p-kde?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> ok that's done differently then
<Riddell> ScottK: are you plugging a printer in by usb to test?
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  It's on the network.
<ScottK> I click add printer and it goes out and finds it.
<ScottK> Although it's not dantti_laptop's issue directly, I think we have to get this fixed if we're going to stick with the new one.
<Riddell> fregl: can you help my git foo and tell me how to get the patch at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,32359 ?
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<Peace-> hi there i have installed the git stuff for dolphin 
<Peace-> on kubuntu 12.10 
<Peace-> but it seems it doesn't show itself on dolphin 
<Peace-> i mean the git plugin for dolphin 
<shadeslayer> Peace-: could you tell me the package?
<shadeslayer> and have you tried right clicking the folder? :)
<Peace->  shadeslayersure
<Peace-> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install dolphin kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> need. to. get. a. SSD
<Peace-> shadeslayer: have you seen ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> doesn't work it seems
<shadeslayer> assuming I'm looking in the right place
<Peace-> shit
<Peace-> shadeslayer: should be there http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/snapshot24.jpg
<Peace-> shadeslayer: btw ffmpeg provided by avconv doens't work for screencast
<Peace-> and even avconv doesn't work 
<Peace-> :D
<Riddell> Peace-: you need to enable it first
<shadeslayer> Peace-: works for me 
<shadeslayer> after I enable git
<Peace-> Riddell: ?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: where should i enable it ?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: click control > Configure dolphin
<Riddell> oh you have an old dolphin
<Peace-> Riddell: i am on 12.10
<shadeslayer> and then under services
<Riddell> Peace-: that's not KDE SC 4.9
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> btw i have to say that rekonq is improved
<Peace-> at least i have not seen crash
<Peace-> but it ask me always to set the search engine 
<Peace-> i do 
<Peace-> and it asks again afte i restart it
<shadeslayer> report a bug upstream?
<Peace-> i guess i will do 
<debfx> hm looks like the launchpad builders are taking a nap today
<Riddell> Peace-: try updating kubuntu-default-settings for that
<Peace-> Riddell: sure 
<Peace-> btw can someone test this ? 
<Peace-> avconv -s 1280x800 -i :0.0 -f alsa -ac 2 -ar 48000 -i hw:0,0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec ljpeg -r 15 -threads 1 -y $HOME/Screencast.avi
<Peace-> and 
<Peace-> ffmpeg  -s 1280x800 -i :0.0 -f alsa -ac 2 -ar 48000 -i hw:0,0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec ljpeg -r 15 -threads 1 -y $HOME/Screencast.avi
<Peace-> both fail 
<Peace-> instead ffmpeg compiled works
<Peace-> sorry before avconv and ffmpeg you should put 
<Peace-> -f x11grab
<Riddell> Peace-: you'd be best to ask the ffmpeg/av maintainers
<shadeslayer> debfx: iirc it's some scheduled maintainence on the data center
<gotwig> I am searching for the following packages: qtdesktop phonon-declarative qtest-qml would be cool if you can help me, where they are located. I already installed nokia forum ppa
<shadeslayer> you installed what from what ppa? 0.o
<Peace-> xd
<shadeslayer> ok, for some reason I read that as "I already installed nokia *from* ppa"
<shadeslayer> gotwig: what's ppa did you install though?
<shadeslayer> *what
<gotwig> muhaha, I make kde developers laugh..
<gotwig> wait ;D
<gotwig> Like I said, I need these packages, for compiling dragon player 3. https://launchpad.net/~forumnokia contains some needed packages, or I thought that
<gotwig> e.g the qt quick libraries, seem to be not in the ubuntu repos
<Riddell> gotwig: can I ask why you're compiling dragon 3?  it not complete as far as I know
<gotwig> I try to
<gotwig> I love alpha software testing :X
<gotwig> but I dont wanna compile libraries
<gotwig> becouse they can break my system, if they are important
<gotwig> any idea how to install qt quick libraries?
<gotwig> sd
<Riddell> gotwig: where do you get that list of packages?  I don't think there's any such thing as qtdesktop
<gotwig> cmake
<Riddell> libqt4-declarative is qt quick
<gotwig> of course the package names are a bit different
<Riddell> gotwig: pastebin the output
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1150887/
<gotwig> any idea :X?
<Riddell> gotwig: Qt Quick Desktop Components isn't packaged, it's unreleased software (like Dragon 3)
<Riddell> phonon-declarative probably likewise is in a branch somewhere, apachelogger_ would know
<gotwig> apachelogger_: hey there
<Riddell> qtest-qml is also not released or packaged
<gotwig> Riddell: but it is in the ppa?
<Riddell> none of those are in PPAs as far as I know
<gotwig> :O
<gotwig> why not
<gotwig> maybe I shall package them
<gotwig> and set up recipes
<Riddell> gotwig: mind that phonon-qml and dragon 3 haven't been worked on in over a year, they may not work at all currently
<gotwig> but in the demo vid it worked, one year ago...
<gotwig> currently people develop I see
<Riddell> gotwig: just because it worked on apachelogger's computer a year ago doesn't mean it'll work on yours now (it might do, but there's no development on it that I know of)
<gotwig> :-)
<gotwig> its ok
<Riddell> Quintasan_: you wanted to edit the seeds?
<gotwig> can you use clutter with qt?
<Riddell> Quintasan_: I think adding krdc would be a nice idea
<Riddell> Quintasan_: I've already added it to the seed at lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.quantal
<Riddell> Quintasan_: so you can update the meta package kubuntu-meta  (just run the update script)
<gotwig> Riddell: whats that? the new url here does not work: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-components/desktop#more
<gotwig> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#q,project:playground/qtdesktopcomponents
<Riddell> gotwig: as I say, things change in a year, something will break
<gotwig> Riddell: so where is the code...........
<ScottK> Riddell: When you add KRDC, please do it as a Recommends.
<micahg> ScottK: he did that already
<ScottK> OK.  
<gotwig> does no one knows where is the qt desktop components code?
<gotwig> got it, git://gitorious.org/qtplayground/qtdesktopcomponents.git
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: yup, you are right, just a warning that s-c-p-dbus failed on the konsole isn't enough, I'll probably add a warning box showing the error..
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: The print job U/I is unreadable with multiple printers.  
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: and it's odd that the s-c-p-dbus depends on gtk tho it does makes a bit of a sense since I can ask for the add new printer wizard... 
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: how do you mean?
<ScottK> Let me find the screen shot.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: This one http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/printjobs.jpeg
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: do you have any sugestion?
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: First, a tooltip to display the missing text on hover.
<dantti_laptop> I could set the "..." on the middle would help a bit
<ScottK> As it is, it's very hard to tell what's what.
<dantti_laptop> nah plasma tooltips suck
<dantti_laptop> well you can always expand it..
<ScottK> Or maybe the text could wrap to multi-line?
<ScottK> There's no indication what the slider switch does.
<shadeslayer> ScottK sure has alot of printers :P
<dantti_laptop> yup ^^
<gotwig> packagers present?
<gotwig> do you know where I can get the qt quick phonon branch?
<shadeslayer> the code?
<gotwig> jo
<shadeslayer> because there's no package by that name afaik
<ScottK> There's actually only two, but one was added twice and it also shows up twice, so it looks like 4.
<gotwig> yeah
<gotwig> becouse of that I wanna know if packagers are there
<ScottK> For that, ask apachelogger_ 
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: well it enable/disable the printer
<gotwig> can you fix missing strings? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305264
<ubottu> KDE bug 305264 in general "Missing and bad strings in translation template" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: I guessed, but then how do I know if it worked?  I know enabling isn't instant.
<gotwig> or confirm
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: it will show printer paused below it
<dantti_laptop> no the icon get 1 for opacity,
<dantti_laptop> I should probably put the printer status there...
<ScottK> It looks like enabling failed and the transparency might be a little different, not sure.
<gotwig> why can KDE not use launchpad?
<ScottK> Because KDE is it's own thing.
<ScottK> They picked something different.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: When I print, there's no change in what the print manager shows in the U/I.
<gotwig> launchpad translations are a dream for translators, ladies and gentlemen...
<ScottK> You are the first person I ever heard say that.
<ScottK> Every other translator I ever heard discuss it hated them.
<gotwig> I translated quite much
<gotwig> ;P
<gotwig> just my opinion..
 * ScottK <-- Not a translator, so no personal opinion.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: hmm you don't see jobs there?
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Nope.
<dantti_laptop> odd
<gotwig> why does no one confirm my bug ? I am new to KDE, just wanna know
<dantti_laptop> is the printer accepting jobs?
<ScottK> The icon pops into the systray and I can click on it, but it just shows the single printer in use with a blank area underneath.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Yes.  It printed.
<dantti_laptop> hmm maybe it was too fast? try printing to a disabled(paused) printer
<dantti_laptop> if the icon shows on the systray is because the job model has something..
<ScottK> Tried a 100 page job.
<ScottK> Still nothing.
<ScottK> Restarted printer-applet and it showed me the job info.
<ScottK> gotwig: Have patience.  Most of us are volunteers and all of us are busy.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> gotwig: what bug?
<gotwig> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305264
<ubottu> KDE bug 305264 in general "Missing and bad strings in translation template" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<gotwig> easy one
<gotwig> but I am new to kde
<shadeslayer> yeah well, ask in #amarok :)
<shadeslayer> they'll eventually get to it
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: hmm well plasmoids and dataengines don't seem to work very well I had lots of troubless with this combination but it seemed to be working fine now..
<ScottK> What KDE version are you testing with?
<dantti_laptop> 4.9
<dantti_laptop> it was fine in 4.8 too
<ScottK> I've got 4.8.4 here.
<ScottK> How can we debug this?
<dantti_laptop> so now that you readded the plasmoid and the job is now shown does  adding a new one fix the issue?
<ScottK> (and did you try it with network printers?)
<ScottK> I'll try again.  I cancelled it.
<dantti_laptop> plasmoidviewer printermanager, you can also look at the dataengine to see if it's getting updated 
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: it should have no difference if the printer is local or remote
<dantti_laptop> all your jobs stay in your cups
<ScottK> Well, it shold work too.
<ScottK> Still doesn't show up.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/noprintjob.jpeg
<ScottK> There you can see them side by side.
<dantti_laptop> hmm that's odd, it's probably that crap CUPS dbus registrationg thing
<dantti_laptop> tho I started listening to the same deprecated dbus interface that printer-applet does (it's more reliable...)
<dantti_laptop> are you running a git version?
<dantti_laptop> dunno if this change was after 0.1
<ScottK> I'm running whatever Riddell  put in his PPA for precise.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: 0.1.0+git20120813
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ major regression #2 from my POV.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: how this works plasmaengineexplorer --engine org.kde.printjobs
<dantti_laptop> yup, must be the cups crap dbus stuff, I'll add the redhat dbus to it since it's way more reliable but don't update in all cases (yes printer-applet suffers because of this too)
<dantti_laptop> btw gnome also got away from s-c-p, they only use the dbus interface like I did...
<dantti_laptop> so it's likely that only the dbus interface will survive
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/noprintjob1.jpeg
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: so is the plasmaengineexplorer properly updating on new jobs?
<ScottK> It appears so.
<dantti_laptop> if so then it's really odd :P
<ScottK> That one showed up and went away when I canceled the job.
<dantti_laptop> not so much since imo the engine -> plasmoid connection is a bit weird
<ScottK> So I think this is one you can't blame on python or packaging ...
<ScottK> What else can I do to help?
<dantti_laptop> try restarting plasma-desktop to see if it helps, since the engine is loaded only once..
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Works after restarting.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: right, did you had it installed previously?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I shouldn't have to restart my desktop to make something work though.
<dantti_laptop> sure, but for some reason it stopped working I'll try to find out what..
<ScottK> The other thing I miss is that the old print manager window would stay open if I opened it.
<ScottK> With this one, as soon as I click on something else, it's gone.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: well you can open a window with way more info if you want, just got to system settings choose your printer and then "open queue" or add the plasmoid to the dashboard
<ScottK> systemsettings -> printer -> pick printer -> open queue seems a lot harder than "click on the systray icon."
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: right, well I could add a double click on a printer to open it if you think it's usefull...
<ScottK> I think it would.  It's not rare that I want the job window to be persistent.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: ok, the bug is indeed the cups DBus subscription that simply stops working.. I'll add the deprecated (that works better) way to it now, I thought I did this already but I didn't
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: right, with the window you can also move jobs to different printers (tho you need two window opened)
<dantti_laptop> or you can right click on a job...
<ScottK> I thought right clicking was ~only for configuring stuff in widgets?
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: no I mean right click a job on the widget window
<dantti_laptop> btw what sounds better "Reject printings" or "Reject print jobs"?
<dantti_laptop> it's a missing feature I'm adding now..
<ScottK> I think the latter.
<dantti_laptop> ok
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: In "Manage Print Jobs Settings" you have "only jobs from printer".  This should be some kind of a pick list instead of a text entry window.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: sorry don't get it
<dantti_laptop> ah you mean to filter jobs by printer on the plasmoid?
<ScottK> If you right click and click on "Manage Print Jobs Settings".
<dantti_laptop> well I need to find out if it's possible to build a cpp kcm for that thing, because that dialog is pain .ui...
<ScottK> As is, it's not very useful.
<dantti_laptop> better than nothing imo...
<ScottK> I've no idea what to put in that box, so not really.
<dantti_laptop> actually I also need to learn how do I provide a cpp model to the plasmoid then that ui will have a bit more options
<dantti_laptop> you put the printer name
<dantti_laptop> then you will only see jobs for it
<ScottK> Do I have to type the whole thing or just enough for a unique match?
<dantti_laptop> usefull if you want to have a dash board to see each printer jobs in a different plasmoid
<dantti_laptop> it uses regexp so a unique thing will do
<ScottK> Riddell: With a bit of work, I think we can use this.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: btw thanks for the testing :) I've just added the reject jobs feature then I'll make sure the data engine also updates on the deprecated interface..
<ScottK> Great.
<ronnoc> Hi all. Another stupid question (although I was asked and didn't know the answer) - Is Blue System's kmozillahelper going to be standard on the CD / install going forward? Or an elected install? I can't imagine a Kubuntu use-case that would not warrant it. 
<dantti> ScottK: s-c-p-gtk now uses that dbus subscription thing too, and it has the same problem.. :P
<ronnoc> Although I suppose a use case for not including kmozillahelper would be a user who has no intentions for using Firefox? Hmmm
<ScottK> dantti: I'm not particularly worried about Gnome regressions.
<ScottK> ronnoc: We don't ship kmozillahelper anymore.
<dantti> well the interface that is currently working might be removed at any time, so it's something to worry, the new way of doing this should work...
<ronnoc> ScottK: Now that it's maintained by Blue Systems, is it worth revisiting? 
<ScottK> ronnoc: The removal reason was "no longer useful following removal of Firefox KDE integration patches in 10.0~b1+build1-0ubuntu1".
<ScottK> So no.
<ScottK> dantti: Agreed.
<ronnoc> ScottK: Not sure I agree, but thanks for pointing that out for me
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: the idea we had was to get kfi to install the blue shell ppa and go from there
<shadeslayer> the long term proposal is to clean up the patches and maintain them upstream with help from Suse
<shadeslayer> ( or is it SUSE, not sure )
<shadeslayer> me and apachelogger_ were going to work on that, but I'm occupied with some other things atm
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: openSUSE
<shadeslayer> ( maybe we can collaborate with the firefox ubuntu team and work out a plan at UDS ? )
<shadeslayer> right :)
<ronnoc>  shadeslayer: ahh I see. well that makes sense :)
<Daskreech> does anyne have a debian lenny install CD?
<ScottK> Daskreech: You can still download them.
<Riddell> ScottK: if you think print-manager might be usable best let it through new :)
<ScottK> OK.  Didn't have time to look yet.
<ScottK> Spent too much time testing today...
<CIA-41> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120816221207-rnm939epriynr93p * debian/changelog New upstream release
<JontheEchidna> !info libqtgstreamer-dev precise
<ubottu> libqtgstreamer-dev (source: qt-gstreamer): Development headers for QtGStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 60 kB, installed size 319 kB
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-17
<JontheEchidna> wow, there's a 5-day wait for PPA builds
<JontheEchidna> oh right, that datacenter move
 * Riddell ponders what to put in the release team report
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: congrats on muon 1.4!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thank you!
<JontheEchidna> apol_: grats on 1.4!
<apol_> JontheEchidna: congratulations to you :)
 * apol_ congratulates himself everyday about the master ;)
<apol_> JontheEchidna: btw, maybe we need a discover product in muon at bugs.kde.,org no?
<mparillo> Hello! I raised: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1037148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037148 in Kubuntu Website "Obsolete Documentation on Kubuntu Feature Tour" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> hi mparillo 
<mparillo> And JR himself invited me to join here, when I volunteered to help. Unfortunately, I do not know where to start.
<mparillo> I did contact the maintainer of the page, and I think he gave me permission to change it.
<Riddell> mparillo: oh? which maintainer is that?
<mparillo> I can get the real name, or even post his e-mail reply to the bug since it is not 100% clear I have his permission, but his handle was: klinger-ofir
<Riddell> yeah ofir made the website a couple of years ago
<Riddell> but got fed up with it having to go through canonical sysadmin who are slow to review changes
<mparillo> Ofir Klinger is his real name.
<Riddell> for some reason the features page is part of the website theme rather than direct content
<Riddell> which makes it very slow to change
<mparillo> Yes, he hinted at that in his e-mail.
<mparillo> He thought I might need to setup a bzr repo and going through a lengthy review process, but I do not know where to start.
<Riddell> mparillo: two possibilities
<Riddell> either updating the html in bzr and merging and asking sysadmin to update it
<Riddell> which is faffy
<Riddell> or working out how to make it a normal part of the site and not part of the theme
<Riddell> which is faffy
<mparillo> faffy?
<Riddell> with hassle
<Riddell> mparillo: ever used Drupal?
<mparillo> No. I Have hand-coded fairly simple HTML pages, and I know I could replace the obsolete text and FTP the changes back up. I would be willing to learn something about Drupal and the Kubuntu website, but I suppose I need a starting point, and an sandbox environment?
<Riddell> mparillo: able to use a command line?
<mparillo> A bit. I sudo apt-get update from time to time.
<Riddell> mparillo: well this
<Riddell> mparillo: well this will get you the theme
<Riddell> bzr branch lp:~klinger-ofir/kubuntu-website-staging/release-1.0
<Riddell> and page-node-27.tpl.php is the file to be edite
<Riddell> and page-node-27.tpl.php is the file to be edited
<mparillo> Wow, that was a lot of dependencies.
<mparillo> Looks as if it branched 8 revisions
<mparillo> I gave bzr my launchpad-login
<mparillo> now I see release-1.0
<Riddell> actually it's the file page-node-10.tpl.php that needs editing
<mparillo> Thank you, I see the entire directory, and I can 'nano' the -27 file. I will work on at least updating the text, and I will come back to ask how I submit my changes back. OK?
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah make an edit then we'll work out how to get the changes in :)
<Riddell> mparillo: edit page-node-10.tpl.php
<mparillo> Thank you, I saw your correction earlier, I just wanted to test that I could open the file from the command line.
<jtechidna> apol_: I knew I forgot something xD
<mparillo> May I ask two launchpad questions?
<mparillo> First, should I update my bug to say I am working on it?
<apol_> jtechidna: I'll add it later then
<jtechidna> apol_: thanks :)
<jtechidna> interesting blog stats du jour: http://i.imgur.com/7mJgd.png
<jtechidna> mparillo: you can set the assignee to you, and mark the status as "in progress" once you start working on it
<Riddell> mparillo: yes that would be a good idea
<Riddell> page-node-10.tpl.php will automatically just overwrite what is in the drupal CMS for /node/10
<mparillo> Done, thank you. BTW, on a quick look, -10 and -27 look nearly identical.
<Riddell> so I think we can make a new page, copy the stuff into it, then ask sysadmin to remove that file and update the feature-tour alias
<Riddell> mparillo: yea I think -27 is unused
<mparillo> Thank you. Separately, can you look to see if I have assigned the correct package for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1019319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019319 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Speller Widget stays in background on Kubuntu 12.10 Daily Builds" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> mparillo: it should be kdeplasma-addons but that's an upstream bug so bugs.kde.org is a better place to report it
<Riddell> in launchpad it's unlikely to get any attention
<Riddell> and that /might/ be a window management issue
<mparillo> I will update in launchpad and add to bugs.kde.org, thank you.
<mparillo> Thank you. Signing out.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1004593] LFE disappears on 5.1, 4.0 has LFE channel, high pitched squeals (bit shifting?), several ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1004593 (by Abraham Mara)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004593 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "LFE disappears on 5.1, 4.0 has LFE channel, high pitched squeals (bit shifting?), several versions" [Undecided,Opinion]
<gotwig> I heard muon discover came with muon 1.4, is that right?
<gotwig> so how can I use that?
<gotwig> (12.10)
<jtechidna> gotwig: sudo apt-get install muon-discover
<gotwig> jtechidna: :>
<jtechidna> :)
<gotwig> its so usc like, isnt it :X?
<jtechidna> there are similarities, yes
<ScottK> This is kind of awesome: http://tos-dr.info/
<apol> +1 
<apol> :)
<mparillo> I have edited the Kubuntu Feature Tour Source.
<Riddell> mparillo: groovy, what's new?
<mparillo> Changing the visible text from Konqueror to rekonq and Open Office to LibreOffice.
<mparillo> Is there another konsole command to upload the file back in?
<ScottK> http://www.pcworld.com/article/261001/twitters_api_changes_whats_in_it_for_users.html looks like fun for whatever our Twitter thing is.
<Riddell> mparillo: bzr diff; bzr commit  to start
<mparillo> bzr diff gives me about what I would expect, but bzr commit gives me:
<mparillo> bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine your name.                                               Please, set your name with the 'whoami' command.                                         E.g. bzr whoami "Your Name <name@example.com>"  
<mparillo> I already think I associated my LaunchPad ID
<mparillo> Or do I need to do it each session?
<ScottK> Do what it says.
<ScottK> Shouldn't.
<mparillo> Re-associating myself with Launchpad ID did not help, but the whoami did. Now I have a nano editing session.
<Riddell> mparillo: after running bzr commit
<Riddell> that means you should describe what the change it
<Riddell> is
<mparillo> Do I simply describe the change I am trying to check in, and then save and exit?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
<mparillo> bzr commit Committing to: /home/mparillo/Documents/release-1.0/                                    modified page-node-10.tpl.php Committed revision 9.      
<Riddell> mparillo: what's your launchpad id again?
<mparillo> Alas, I have two, but let's ignore that for the moment. The one that accepted the bug was marco-parillo
<Riddell> mparillo: ok try pushing it to launchpad   bzr push lp:~marco-parillo/kubuntu-website-staging/tour-update
<mparillo> bzr push lp:~marco-parillo/kubuntu-website-staging/tour-update The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established. RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y Please type 'yes' or 'no': yes Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts. Permission denied (publick
<mparillo> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. 
<Riddell> drat
<Riddell> mparillo: is your default ssh key the one in https://launchpad.net/~marco-parillo ?
<mparillo> Does bzr use some port that my company's firewall might be blocking? I can re-try from home tonight (US-Eastcoast)
<Riddell> it'll use port 22
<mparillo> I have never tried to use ssh.
<mparillo> I think I did that so I could sign the code of conduct.
<mparillo> But, yes, I did store the public and private keys in ASCII.
<Riddell> mparillo: ok you can just e-mail it to me
<Riddell> jriddell@ ubuntu.com
<Riddell> I still need to decide if I want to try and fix the page properly so you don't have to do this nonsense or just tell sysadmins to commit it
<mparillo> Thank you. I realize you could have done this quicker yourself, but I hope over time to contribute more. BTW, can I search this IRC channel later on, say from home for all these commands you have given me?
<Riddell> mparillo: well it's been unchanged for a couple of years so it's fair to say we didn't do it quicker :)
<Riddell> mparillo: there's logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mparillo> Thank you. I have attached the output of the diff and the new .php file to https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1037148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037148 in Kubuntu Website "Obsolete Documentation on Kubuntu Feature Tour" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> mparillo: thanks that'll do
<mparillo> YW, and I marked two bugs as duplicates of this one.
<Riddell> groovy
<mparillo> Once again, thank you for making me a contributer. And if this goes smoothly, maybe we can do bigger things for the 12.10 launch.
<Riddell> mparillo: I hope so
<Riddell> 16:27 < xnox> Riddell: yes. The automatic partitioning is done, and you can start implementing the Qt front-end changes.
<Riddell> ubiquity maintainer needed ^^
<shadeslayer> whut?
<shadeslayer> what needs maintaining?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whut whut?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh ubiquity is getting new features in the gtk side, would be good to have them in the kde side
<Riddell> so we can get rid of alternate CD
<shadeslayer> well ... it's all python ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so what?
<shadeslayer> who maintains the kde frontend atm? 
<ScottK> No one
<ScottK> That's the problem.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm ... not comfy with python :P
<Riddell> apachelogger was the last one to touch it :)
<shadeslayer> okay ...
<shadeslayer> I'll try to read the code ....
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's PyQt, so it's almost as much Qt as it is Python, not that hard.
<Riddell> roman shtylman is coming to visit me tomorrow, maybe I can persuade him to take it up again :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> Nice.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: notify him that we miss him :P
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<Riddell> will do
<cmagina> i thought someone was tinkering with a QML version?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<cmagina> oh, just swore i remember seeing some screenshots, but maybe they were just mock-ups
<ScottK> Looking at print-manager in New.
<ScottK> Riddell and dantti: Bad news.  Since configure-printer/PrinterOptions.cpp includes LGPL-2+openssl exception code from CUPS that license needs to be documented and that file and any files that link against it are GPL-3 incompatible (need to be GPL-2 vice 2+).  So it needs a copy of the LGPL-2 in the tarball and a fixed debian/copyright.
<ScottK> Should be easy enough to fix, but rejecting for new.
<ScottK> Everything else seems fine.
<dantti> ScottK: so all that configure-printer thing needs to be lgpl?
<ScottK> dantti: I didn't look at the code so I don't know if it's all.  It can be GPL, but GPL-2 only, not GPL-2+.
<ScottK> dantti: BTW, thank you for honestly documenting where you got the code from.  Not everyone does that.
<dantti> ok
<dantti> hehe, well I always try to point to the original authors if I copy important parts of code...aptcc has copyright from the aptitude author even tho most of his code inspiration is gone now :P
<shadeslayer> !find digikam.xpm
<ubottu> File digikam.xpm found in digikam
<shadeslayer> hm
<debfx> convert digikam.xpm digikam.png
<debfx> images are not c code ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I'm just looking at bug 658047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<shadeslayer> probably should be fixed upstream
<debfx> should be an easy sell, as upstream likes to embed external stuff
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> this is fun, no digikam.xpm in the sources
<shadeslayer> most likely something that they do on the fly then
<debfx> there is a debian/xpm.d/
<shadeslayer> oh, I was looking at pristine upstream sources
<debfx> .xpm come from the debian packages 90% of the time
 * shadeslayer will keep that in mind from the next time
<Quintasan_> argh
<Quintasan_> so much for skateboarding
<Daskreech> ScottK: I can't find an official ones . Do you have any unoffical one?
<Daskreech> +s
<ScottK> No, but I know they don't go away, I just don't know where Debian stuffs them.
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> I"m no good at finding them then trolling the ftps
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: http://cdimage.debian.org/mirror/cdimage/archive/ < that maybe?
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> wonder why debian iso archive doesn't turn that up
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you package any library?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: huh? 0.o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pls look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.90.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> If it look okay
 * shadeslayer adds to todo
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> don't then
<shadeslayer> I'll look at it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> can't do it before then 
<shadeslayer> doing other stuff
<Quintasan> I will just read the whole maintainer guide then
<yofel> Quintasan: depends of maalit-framework-dev is wrong (the 0 shouldn't be there?)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> the dependencies are still wip actually
<Quintasan> the rewrote guide is sitll not clear to me
<Quintasan> need to ask mikhas
<yofel> libmaalit-plugins-dev doesn't depend on libmaalit-plugins0
<yofel> same for -quick
<yofel> do you really need 3 -dev packages?
<yofel> oh, qmake, my condolences
<yofel> Quintasan: as for the install file: .pc stuff is pkg-config, put in -dev, and the dev .so should be in -dev as well
<Quintasan> yofel: qmake is fun
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> no
 * Quintasan hides
<Quintasan> yofel: according to upstream every component should have -dev package
<Quintasan> well, it's optional but hell, if I can ship it then there are no problems
<yofel> and the regex in libmaalit-plugins0 will install the lib from libmaalit-plugins-quick0 as well
<yofel> well, fine with me then
<Quintasan> yofel: as for the install files
<Quintasan> copied them from upstream packaging T_T
<yofel> ohmy
<Quintasan> Looks like I will have to kill all of it and sort things with list-missing
<yofel> hm
 * yofel notices he said maalit all the time instead of maliit
 * yofel goes filing bugs about muon-discover
<yofel> jtechidna: you're missing a '1.4' version for muon on b.k.o
<shadeslayer> fyi there's a free vim book from amazon today
<shadeslayer> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JF4NOQ
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> the CPU requirements for the QML scrollbar are insane
<Riddell> shadeslayer: free if you have already bought an amazon kindle you mean?
<Riddell> yet another reason to prefer emacs :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's a option to read it online as well
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<ScottK> I have yet to have a vim question that wasn't almost instantly answered via Google, so I don't see why I care.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what if you don't have internets
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> you're in the US
<shadeslayer> invalid question :P
<ScottK> Then reading it online helps me how?
<Riddell> sometimes you don't know to ask something
<Riddell> so a book to tell you what's available is good
<shadeslayer> I have a kindle, so I purchased it :P
 * shadeslayer checks if you can download the pdf or sth
<shadeslayer> you can download the azw format, but I doubt any reader supports it
<shadeslayer> I guess makes sense only if you have a Kindle then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.reddit.com/r/britishproblems/comments/ydg6w/now_that_the_schools_are_back_the_take_away_place/c5ulauk?context=1
<Riddell> many of us have higher opinions of the youth of the country than that poster
<Riddell> quite a political issue that, should senior schools let pupils out the grounds for lunch, since they usually buy chips and other unhealthy meals if they do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wow, really? No one here cares about students that much :(
<Riddell> "obesity epidemic" a bit of a first world problem
<JontheEchidna> yofel: I've just pinged the lovely folks in #kde-bugs to request a 1.4.0 version
<JontheEchidna> oh, and they just added it :D
<JontheEchidna> yofel: thanks for the testing, too
<JontheEchidna> Since I've tendered my two weeks notice of resignation at my current employers today, I suppose I can tell you all that I'm now going to be employed by Blue Systems to work on Muon/Kubuntu things. :)
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna++
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: welcome to the group!! :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<jocarter> JontheEchidna: ah congrats
<yofel> JontheEchidna: congrats :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll do a proper blog post about that some time this weekend
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> using kate to open xpm files and it's a bunch of ascii art
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/536234/
<JontheEchidna> the asciis correspond to colors
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> jpeg is mostly binary I believe
<shadeslayer> and I've never handled xpm's before
<shadeslayer> so this is new for me :P
<Riddell> why are you caring about xpms?
<shadeslayer> bug 658047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<shadeslayer> apparently this was fixed in digikam's packaging revision 26.
<Riddell> mm, and is the xpm used anywhere?
<JontheEchidna> !info menu
<ubottu> menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.46ubuntu1 (precise), package size 434 kB, installed size 1753 kB
<JontheEchidna> ^debian seems to love that
<JontheEchidna> and it uses xpms
<Riddell> but surely gnome uses xdg menu now
<JontheEchidna> I think they're still trying to pretend that Debian is desktop-neutral :P
<Riddell> any sane desktop has used xdg menus for years
<Riddell> I thought it was only fvwm or the like that needed the debian menu still
<Riddell> oh it's because the application icon is in the oxygen-icon-theme package
<Riddell> well that's just wrong
<CIA-41> [digikam] Rohan Garg * 49 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release * Replace icons from KDE 3 time in debian/xpm.d/*.xpm with the new versions (LP: #658047)
<shadeslayer> allee: ^ Fixed. Apparently you fixed this in maverick, but something must have gone wrong with a merge or sth
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Congratulations.
<ScottK> Riddell: xpm is great in source format 1 packages since you can't use a 'binary' file in the Debian directory on those.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: even better would be to fix it upstream
<shadeslayer> hm?
<Riddell> but that needs some coordination of release schedules and informing packagers about overlapping files
<Riddell> move the icon into the digikam package where it belongs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the current xpm files come from debian/xpm.d
<shadeslayer> upstream has no xpm files
<shadeslayer> so, should we move the xpm files upstream?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's no need for any xpm files
<shadeslayer> oh?
<Riddell> it's only used because the digikam icon from upstream isn't shipped with digikam
<Riddell> it's shipped with oxygen-theme
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Riddell> which means non-kde users who install digikam don't get it
<Riddell> and so it falls back to the .xpm icon
<Riddell> but if the upstream one was part of digikam like any other application has it, it would be all good
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> although I wonder what other icons digikam misses if oxygen-theme isn't installed
<shadeslayer> the question is, will upstream agree to that?
<ScottK> One way to find out.
<Riddell> I don't see why he wouldn't but it may well be more effort than it's worth
<shadeslayer> there must be a reason why their icons are in the oxygen sources instead of digikam itself ;)
<Riddell> I think it's just artists putting it in the wrong place
<Riddell> I remember moving a load out of oxygen and into applications back in the day
<ScottK> If you assume everyone is running KDE then it doesn't matter.
<Mamarok> I just got an error when updating in Quantal: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevplatform6-libs_1.3.80-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/kdev_format_source.sh', which is also in package kdevplatform5-libs 1.3.1-2ubuntu1
 * shadeslayer wonders why qemu is being idiotic
 * Mamarok is off to bed, has been walking a lot today
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: https://github.com/Nava2/libqcalparser/commits/master
<apachelogger_> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-18
<shadeslayer> I have no idea why he has a ui file in there
<shadeslayer> crazy people I tell you
<ScottK> apachelogger_: What release is the fix you committed for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296944 included in?
<ubottu> KDE bug 296944 in Contacts resource "Possible data loss if the destination folder doesn't exists" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> yay for JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<valorie> is quantal alpha really stable enough to use right now?
<valorie> I see that Mamarok is already in it
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's probably past the catasrophic failure point
<valorie> apachelogger_ told me to install the quantal cmake, so I wonder if just upgrading now makes sense
<JontheEchidna> like when dpkg broke before quantal alpha
<valorie> maybe I should do a backup first
<valorie> I guess that's always wise
<JontheEchidna> I ended up removing every package trying to fix dpkg :P
<valorie> I'm not always wise
<valorie> you are the guy to do that though!
<valorie> I'm so happy to see the team getting so much support
<valorie> KDE and Kubuntu are gonna rock
<valorie> oh, is the datacenter move going to affect the upgrade files?
<JontheEchidna> well, just that build times for PPA packages are now upwards of a day
<valorie> wowzers
<valorie> maybe after the move they will be snappier?
<valorie> I assume the sysadmins are doing some improvements as they do the move
<JontheEchidna> one can hope ;-)
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I hang out in the kde sysadmin chan, and they are awesome
<valorie> in general, I have the utmost respect for sysadmins
<valorie> they are much under-appreciated
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<JontheEchidna> 2 and a quarter years ago I did some IT interning
<JontheEchidna> it can be a bit stressfull
<ScottK> I once took a four how maintenance window to do a hard drive change on a system.  I figured it was a 30 minute job, but being cautious, I scheduled more than I needed.
<ScottK> I got the whole thing together and discovered that the hard drive controller I had with the disk drives I had, wouldn't work with whatever Linux kernel I had.
<ScottK> Fortunately, I had a stack of parts for a new server I was going to build soon.
<ScottK> I turned to that, built the new box, installed Ubuntu Server, configured all the services, and had it in operation just before the 4 hour window ended.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<ScottK> Actually it wasn't supposed to be a new server.  It was supposed to be a new desktop for my wife.
<ScottK> Not the most pleasant conversation we've ever had when she got home from work that day.
<ScottK> She understood, but wasn't thrilled.
<JontheEchidna> my mother doesn't like computer maintenance. she always blames new problems on the previous repair.
<JontheEchidna> my dad would set her up with Linux since he hates doing windows maintenance, but she needs proprietary finance apps for accounting stuff she does...
<JontheEchidna> there was one time in the late 90's when my dad introduced her to xboing and a jewel-stacking tetris clone on one of the old Redhat releases.
<JontheEchidna> She got addicted to those, and as a result dual-booted linux for a whlie
<JontheEchidna> (she loves facebook games these days)
<valorie> she can always run win in a VM
<valorie> for the accounting apps
<valorie> ok, should update the netbook so I have a standby computer, do the backups and then the upgrade
<valorie> bbiab
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: RE: proprietary finance apps - the 2 top ones, Peachtree & Quickbooks, both have web based versions that work just fine with Linux, and are actually better than the client versions
<nixternal> i use quickbooks myself, w/o a single windows computer on my network
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: it's for a church, the division of which the church belongs to paid one of their kids to make some crappy software in what's probably VB.NET.
<JontheEchidna> nepotism + church = bad software
<nixternal> hahahahaha, now that sucks
<nixternal> figured it was one of the only 2 that are any good
<JontheEchidna> otherwise she uses Quickbooks
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> i have tried all of the open source ones out there. they don't even compare
<nixternal> i would rather be stricken with a lifetime of windows 3.1 than have to use an opensource accounting solution
<nixternal> i swear, open source accounting and project management apps are so over engineered it isn't even funny. just google open source project management & have fun. crm is the same as well
<JontheEchidna> speaking of windows 3.1, she used Quicken back then on Windows 3.1. Made this memorable beep whenever she would enter something
<JontheEchidna> bobeep!
<nixternal> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> probably used the system bell to do that
 * ScottK waves to nixternal .
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1038363] Audex Crashes on any attempt to edit rip profiles @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1038363 (by GlassGhost)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038363 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Audex Crashes on any attempt to edit rip profiles" [Undecided,New]
 * nixternal waves back to ScottK 
<shadeslayer> d__ed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<shadeslayer> I think you shouldn't exceed UserInterfaceFreeze, try and target Feature Freeze though
<d__ed> legend, I was shown this before (then promptly forgot)
<mparillo> Is it common for companies to block irc ports from work computers? I was able to use http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#kubuntu-devel, but not Quassel.
<mparillo> or is it not my company's network, but this item in the freenode FAQ ...
<mparillo> Open proxies are blocked because they are often used as gateways to the network for disruptive behavior that is difficult to stop. There is nothing to uniquely identify a proxied user. For VPNs and similar anonymizing services we can (and do) mitigate this by requiring SASL. This allows a user to voluntarily provide a unique identifier that can be used to mitigate abuse if necessary. 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1004593] LFE disappears on 5.1, 4.0 has LFE channel, high pitched squeals (bit shifting?), several ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1004593 (by Abraham Mara)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004593 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "LFE disappears on 5.1, 4.0 has LFE channel, high pitched squeals (bit shifting?), several versions" [Undecided,Opinion]
<valorie> mparillo: probably best to ask in a freenode staff channel
<valorie> you can /msg alis list *freenode* to get a list of chans
<mparillo> valorie: TY
<gotwig> hey, how can I install kde4 devel libraries?
<gotwig> kdelibs5-dev ?
<JontheEchidna> gotwig: that will be the most basic ones, yes. What are you trying to build?
<gotwig> dragon player 3..
<JontheEchidna> ok.I don't know what additional development libraries that will need
<JontheEchidna> but if an application is already packaged, you can run "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename"
<JontheEchidna> not too much help since dragon3 isn't packaged tho :P
<gotwig> even its libraries are not packaged yet.
<gotwig> dude, I just need g++ xD
#kubuntu-devel 2012-08-19
<ScottK> nixternal: You should hang around.  All these people getting paid by Blue Systems to work on Kubuntu now.  All we have to do is idle and give occasional sage advice to look good.
<debfx> I may be wrong but csync-owncloud appears to be GPL-2+ but still links against openssl
<danimo_> debfx: would lgplv2 be acceptable for openssl
<danimo_> ?
<debfx> danimo_: linking LGPL code against openssl should be fine
<danimo_> debfx: ok
<danimo_> debfx: please bug dragotin on #csync on monday
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1038636] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1038636 (by xabier)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038636 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> whoa, the Dot got a fancy new theme
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bling bling
<Peace-> Riddell: ping
<Peace-> Riddell: dolphin has a problem on 12.04 
<Peace-> it can't install service menu 
<Riddell> Peace-: mm?
<Peace->  /usr/bin/env: ruby: File o directory non esistente
<Peace-> dolphin(4723)/knewstuff (api): Command faile
<Peace-> Riddell: test with my ffmpeg service menu 
<Peace-> you will see if you have not ruby stuff 
<Peace-> you should get the error on terminal 
<claydoh> Riddell:  ScottK Is there a list of changes/fixes for 12.04.1 around, aside from the KDE version bump? 
<yofel> Peace-: do you actually have ruby installed?
<Peace-> yofel: iyes
<Peace-> yofel: and it works here
<yofel> hm
<Peace-> yofel: try to install ffmpeg service menu 
<Peace-> if you have not ruby you can 't get install it properly 
<Peace-> it can't launch the installer
<Peace-> dolphin use ruby to launch the installer that should be in the tar bal of every service menu
<yofel> I don't have a 12.04 system at hand, will have to wait
<Peace-> yofel: better 
<Peace-> you can  test on 12.10
<Peace-> i am on 12.10 but i have a friend on line that has that
<Peace-> i mean 12,.4
<yofel> a) what do I install b) how
<Peace-> yofel: dolphin => configure dolphin => service = > download new service => ffmpeg service menu
<Riddell> claydoh: there may well not be many besides that, I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+bugs?advanced=1 then searching on fix released and ubuntu-12.04.1 will get them
<Peace-> yofel: btw launch dolphin in terminal
<Peace-> if you want see the error
<Peace-> because without the konsole you are not able to see the error 
<Peace-> infact dolphin set the service menu like installed 
<Peace-> but it's not
<yofel> well, it would be in .xsession-errors
<claydoh> Riddell: ooh ok, I didn't think on that search, thank you! 
<yofel> hm, found a different bug: install service menu -> it asks whether to install it locally or system wide -> cancel -> open the download page again -> shows as installed
<yofel> Peace-: but the ffmpeg service menu seems to work here
<Peace-> yofel: you have ruby then 
<yofel> well, yeah
<Peace-> in the default installation there is not
<Peace-> so by default users can't install them 
<yofel> ah, now I understand what the issue is
<Peace-> yofel: dolphin doesn't says nothing about ruby so user thinks is installed instead it's not
<yofel> yup, /usr/bin/servicemenuinstallation is ruby, so needs to be a depends not suggests
<yofel> can you file a bug please?
<Peace-> now i have time yes
<ScottK> claydoh: I'd check the bugs referenced in the issues section.  At least some of them are fixed.
<Peace-> yofel: done i did on precise because on precise it says i have not the standard dolphin ... ppa 
<Peace-> yofel: btw the apport crash 
<Peace-> es
<Peace-> because i use firefox i guess
<Peace-> apport crashes => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1155720
<Peace-> i was using firefox
<gotwig> jo
<yofel> Peace-: hm, that seems to be something from pykde, but weird trace. Thanks for the report
<Peace-> yofel: i have written even the mail 
<Peace-> yofel: with rekonq works fine instead with firefox sucks :D
<gotwig> Guys!
<gotwig> do you know that Muon Discover, like the Muon suite, uses Python?
<gotwig> Python can be that fast, lol?
<claydoh> nixternal might get a kick out of my new wheels http://claydoh.com/205-2/
<d_ed> to anyone still up - LightDM-KDE 0.3 is out
<d_ed> now go package things!
 * JontheEchidna grabs the new LightDM
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-12
<JontheEchidna> yofel: yeah, that got sru'd
<smartboyhw> ScottK, I can't upgrade kopete here, there are 2 dependencies that just doesn't exist
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting today 13:00 UTC
<ScottK> smartboyhw: What dependencies in what release?
<jalcine> smartboyhw: is there a iCal that I can use to follow Kubuntu events?
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<shadeslayer> jalcine: not really
<shadeslayer> !testers | Please help to QA bug 1208413
<ubottu> bug 1208413 in kscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208413
<ubottu> Please help to QA bug 1208413: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oy?
<smartboyhw> jalcine, no
<smartboyhw> ScottK,  kopete : Depends: libmediastreamer-base3 (>= 3.6.1) but it is not installable
<smartboyhw>           Depends: libortp9 (>= 3.6.1) but it is not installable
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: kscreen needs QA
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh, in 13.10？
<shadeslayer> 13.04
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, bye bye:P
 * smartboyhw does not have 13.04
 * shadeslayer has to resist the early morning urge to open reddit and focus on work
 * smartboyhw reboots to install Debian alongside (K)ubuntu
<shadeslayer> yofel: fyi currently installing the hwe stack + kubuntu-backports / updates causes kwin to be removed
<shadeslayer> and then when you go back, it screws up X11
<shadeslayer> something about libgl1 or sth ... not sure
<soee> good morning
<valorie> !info inxi
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> !info inxi saucy
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.12-1 (saucy), package size 115 kB, installed size 438 kB
<shadeslayer> I see, only in saucy
<shadeslayer> valorie: you could request a backport I suppose
<jussi> !find inxi
<ubottu> File inxi found in calibre, python-spyderlib, quassel-data
<jussi> Riddell: are you about today? 
<Riddell> jussi: sure
<jussi> Riddell: so after investigating the tshirt/poloshirt situation a fair bit, it seems your local supplier would be the best deal. I was thinking if you buy a batch, then I will sell them, and let you know where to send each one when we have the money. The only parts we need to figure out are postage and final pricing. (as well as $design
<jussi> )
<jussi> say buy 25 to start off with, we put them on the sales website and see how quickly they sell. then we decide how to go forward (numbers etc) after that
<Riddell> jussi: meh, I'm really not sure I want to spend my time packing and posting tshirts
<jussi> ok. fair enough - your price was 12.50£ right? 
<Riddell> yeah I think so, for the polos
<jussi> also, are we happy with just the Kubuntu logo on the front chest? 
<jussi> or do we want more? 
<jussi> (affects price)
<Riddell> "It will be £12.50 per poloshirt which will be a total of £250.00 for 20 of them."
<Riddell> keep it simple I'd say
<jussi> ok. White ok? 
<jussi> (white is minorly cheaper than the others)
<Riddell> jussi: white's ok yes
<jussi> otherwise a navy blue is my preference
<Riddell> but yeah I'd have naxy blue as preference too
<jussi> Ill look around again. WHat price is acceptable asa a sales price? 19.95€ plus postage ?
<jussi> (embroidered, not printed)
<Riddell> jussi: what are you thinking for payment?
<Riddell> the kubuntu paypal account or something else?
<Riddell> cos that's in £
<jussi> Riddell: something else
<jussi> Riddell: I will put them here: https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> I'd go for €20, 19.95 just seems tacky :)
<jussi> yeah
<jussi> Riddell: Im asking for a quote still from one guyh here in .fi - friend of mine so probably will get a better deal than normal
<Riddell> jussi: or ask my people and get them to ship over the box
<jussi> Riddell: i suspect this guy is going to be cheaper still - lets see
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddell yofel 
<smartboyhw> Oh, two hours till my application starts:O
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you sound quite nervous! don't be we're not here to make you scared
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, interesting we at Ubuntu Studio are about to start to publicize our T-shirt shop as well
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh? got any details of how that's organised?
<jussi> apachelogger: ping
 * smartboyhw points Riddell to ubuntustudio.spreadsheet.fr
<smartboyhw> But, the Ubuntu Studio team doesn't earn ANY money
<smartboyhw> So, not Kubuntu style;P
<jussi> smartboyhw: that address doesnt resolve for me
<smartboyhw> jussi, uh it's spreadshirt:P
<smartboyhw> SORRY
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> yeah, spreadshirt were reasonably expensive last time I checked
<jussi> smartboyhw: I nthink the thing with ours is we dont want to "make a profit" as such, but all proceeds go back into development. So when yo0u buy a shirt, you not only get a shirt, but you contribute to making sure people continue to contribute to kubuntu
<smartboyhw> jussi, we don't even GET the money ourselves
<smartboyhw> :P
<jussi> yeah, studio is a bit different setup to Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> jussi, actually the main issue is of negotiating with Canonical:P
<Riddell> "Mackenzie Morgan (maco.m) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2014-08-13"  hoorah, maco still loves us!
<jussi> :D
<highvoltage> :-)
<jussi> Riddell: so I have a quote. A once off fee of 40€ for embroidery, then 14€ per shirt for the first 25 shirts. If we order more shirts later, there is no fee for embroidery, and if we order in greater quantities the price gets cheaper. How does that sound? Good enough to go to the council and get a decision? 
<Riddell> jussi: yeah I'd say so
 * Riddell out for an hour
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting  within 1 hour
<smartboyhw> Riddell, come back for the meeting plz
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Neither of them have migrated from proposed yet.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, um I have the ninjas ppa here:P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting  within 15 minutes
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting  within 15 minutes
<Riddell> good afternoon
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think we can soon start the meeting:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want it here or in #u-meeting?
 * smartboyhw pings apachelogger and debfx and Riddell and ScottK and JontheEchidna and Quintasan and yofel 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, here
 * jussi waves
<ScottK> \0
<smartboyhw> And jussi and others:P
<smartboyhw> That's 3 already, we can start:P
<ScottK> No, it's early yet.
<yofel> o/
<smartboyhw> ScottK, yeah, 2 minutes
<yofel> shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> Actually, if you guys want to , we can hold it in #ubuntu-meeting
<ScottK> Here is good
<smartboyhw> ScottK, because I want meetingology to appear:P
<shadeslayer> ola
<jussi> here is good
<jussi> heya shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> Whoa, that's a lot of people here:)
<ScottK> smartboyhw: We usually do these here.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, alright
<ScottK> We don't really need meetingology for this.
 * ScottK looks at Riddell to lead the meeting.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, it's :00 here now
<ScottK> It is.
<Riddell> good afternoon friends
<smartboyhw> Good evening
<Riddell> who's here for a kubuntu-dev meeting?
<smartboyhw> o/ as the applicant
<jussi> o/
<shadeslayer> and the rest of us as smartboyhw's nightmare
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<ScottK> \0
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer> o/
 * ScottK pokes at debfx and JontheEchidna
<Riddell> does anyone remember the wiki page describing the process? I can't seem to find it
<Riddell> but I think it's just a simple majority of people from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/+members
<yofel> it should be a simple +3 AFAIR
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I think it was a simple matter of cookies
<smartboyhw> Well, majority of attendees, and the attendess >= 3
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu Developers meeting NOW
<smartboyhw> For a nice and fresh topic:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do you have a wiki page?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> (Wasn't really detailed with packages worked on)
<smartboyhw> The one with packages detail should be @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw/KubuntuDevApplication
<Riddell> but it's not?
<smartboyhw> Or /KubuntuDeveloperApplication
<Riddell> ah yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw/KubuntuDeveloperApplication
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's the list of packages at least
<Riddell> smartboyhw: excellent, so now we get to test you a bit on your packaging knowledge
<smartboyhw> Great:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm an archive admin, what do you think I look at when reviewing a package that has been uploaded
<smartboyhw> Riddell, has been uploaded? 
<smartboyhw> Lintian warnings
<smartboyhw> Whether it's NEW
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded to New yes
<smartboyhw> Is it installable
<smartboyhw> Build-dep
<smartboyhw> Changelog
<smartboyhw> Symbols
<smartboyhw> Copyright
<smartboyhw> dh version (shouldn't be too low)
<smartboyhw> .install files
<smartboyhw> (Shouldn't have duplicates or not-installed files unless necessary or included in another package)
<Riddell> yep all that.  copyright is an important one for archive admins, do you know what we'll be looking for there?
<Riddell> (in New reviews)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the copyright should be correct for each file
<smartboyhw> With the correct License
<Riddell> yeah licences is an important thing we'd check
<Riddell> suspicious-source checks for any PDF files, do you know why they might be a problem?
<Riddell> we also use that during New reviews
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because of 1. license issues 2. proprietary or non-free features needed
<Riddell> if it was under the GPL why might it still be a problem?
<Riddell> others: nudge you can question too
<smartboyhw> It is a generated file
 * shadeslayer is waiting for Riddell to finish :)
<smartboyhw> It should be generated at compile-time instead?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: lovely
<Riddell> not necessarily generated at compile time but the source does need to be there as it's not perferred modifiable form
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go ahead
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: we have a bunch of fields in the control file, one of them is X-Debian-ABI, why do you think we have that?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, because the package has a ABI version bump
<shadeslayer> so why not just bump the so version?
<Riddell> who from?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, bumping so version can cause the whole library to change
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if you're packaging a new version of a library and you notice changed symbols what should you do?
<smartboyhw> And bumping So version means a new thing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, pkgkde-symbolshelper patch:P
<smartboyhw> Actually not
<smartboyhw> Regenerate the whole symbols file is better
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just that? what's the point of symbols files?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: okay, another question, what's the structure of an actual deb?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shared libraries
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it will contain like this
<smartboyhw> /usr/lib for the libraries
<yofel> on that topic: what is a deb file actually?
<smartboyhw> usr/share for the icons, etc.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: actually, I think yofel phrased my question a bit better :)
<yofel> (from a technical POV)
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer it's a Debian software package format used on Debian-based systems, which works with dpkg, apt-get or aptitude
<smartboyhw> Normally, it is tar archives
<yofel> that is true, but what's the actual file structure?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ScottK> Actually it's ar, not tar on the outside.
<shadeslayer> ssshhhh :P
<smartboyhw> ScottK, my fault, I did want to type ar:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, a control.tar.gz, consisting of the meta-info
<smartboyhw> And a data.tar.gz (or any ar file),
<smartboyhw> consisting of the usr/lib, usr/share, usr/bin...
<yofel> noting that ar isn't tar, ok
<smartboyhw> yofel, ar != tar
<smartboyhw> Got it
 * shadeslayer is satisfied with that as well
 * smartboyhw likes tar：P
<smartboyhw> More questions plz:P
<yofel> one other thing about X-Debian-ABI, what's required for it to be used?
<shadeslayer> ^^ I did ask that, didn't get a proper reply :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, shadeslayer when a new version of library breaks the previous one
<smartboyhw> Actually, the previous good oneP
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> that's *when* it is used, but it doesn't just work out of the box
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: a test is failing in a package and it really needs to be uploaded, what would you do to fix the package?
<smartboyhw> yofel, breaks/conflicts?
 * apachelogger sits in
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, is the test very important?
<smartboyhw> i.e. the whole package is NOT working?
<yofel> smartboyhw: no, I guess you never noticed. Look at kde-workspace/debian/patches/enable_debianabimanager.diff for example
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger leaves again
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ?
<debfx> smartboyhw: how do you need to change the packages when upstream moves a file from one package/orig tarball to another?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not so fast :>
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Upload it first,
<smartboyhw> Then patch the test
<smartboyhw> Upload a new version with new -ubuntu version?
<smartboyhw> debfx, you mean, from .bz2 -> .xz or?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: sure, but how would you disable the tests
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, override it in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> right, *how*?
<smartboyhw> override_dh_auto_configure:
<debfx> smartboyhw: no, for example a file is moved from kopete to kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<smartboyhw> debfx, ah
<apachelogger> why would you deactivate all tests if one test is failing?
<smartboyhw> debfx, delete the file in kopete.install, add it in kde-runtime, make sure kde-runtime breaks the previous kopete versions and upload
<smartboyhw> breaks/conflicts sorry
<debfx> smartboyhw: which one? breaks and conflicts?
<smartboyhw> debfx, and:P
 * smartboyhw likes using “/” for "and"...
<debfx> smartboyhw: what's the difference between breaks and conflicts? :)
<smartboyhw> debfx, breaks means the installing package will not be configured unless the previous one is uninstalled
<smartboyhw> Conflicts means the two packages will not be configured and unpacked at same time
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, hmm, then maybe patch the package itself so the scripts running the tests will not run the failed one?
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Take a look at http://paste.debian.net/24321/ and tell me what your reaction to that being in a source package would be?
<apachelogger> (technically the breaker will not even be unpacked)
<shadeslayer> o_o
<apachelogger> (technically conflicts means they will not ever be unpacked at the same time)
<smartboyhw> ScottK, the formatting is a bit weird
<shadeslayer> I think that is intentional :P
<smartboyhw> Fix it?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: that would seem more reasonable
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, OK
<ScottK> smartboyhw: That's called minified javascript.  It's a problem because it's not the preferred form of modification, so it can't be considered source.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, sorry, I touched C, C++ and Python before, but never js
<ScottK> So you can't just copy it into the binary for Main/Universe.
<ScottK> You'll find it often in documentation.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do you know the current best practice for packaging python?
<yofel> smartboyhw: symbol files have the version when the symbol was added attached to every symbol (e.g. '_ZN4KWin12glBindBufferE@ABI_1_2 4:4.10.80'). What is it used for? And where does ABI_1_2 come from?
<Riddell> which debhelper module?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel one question at a time...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dh_python ？
<debfx> smartboyhw: would it be enough to just use Breaks?
<shadeslayer> okay, too many questions, I think I'll hold off on mine for now 
<yofel> smartboyhw: just answer them in the order they're asked
<smartboyhw> yofel: It means the minimum version that the symbols exist. ABI_1_2 come from the SOVERSION
<smartboyhw> And maybe the ABI version?
<smartboyhw> debfx, no
 * apachelogger thinks yofel likes ABI a lot :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: where is that minimum version used?
 * yofel wonders how apachelogger realized that yofel is evil
<smartboyhw> debfx, breaks can't ensure what happens when the two packages are unpacked AT THE SAME TIME
<smartboyhw> i.e. when upgrading both packages
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I have a line like this in debian/rules : -dh_foo : <more lines afterwards> : what does the - there indicate?
<debfx> smartboyhw: yes. is there a better alternative to Conflicts in this case?
<apachelogger> yofel: should you ever run out of evil ask me for questions.txt it shall give you plenty more evil :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: almost correct, ABI_ comes from debian abi manager, usually it says 'Base' there. 1 is the SOVERSION, 2 is X-Debian-ABI
<yofel> apachelogger: :O
 * shadeslayer would like to see apachelogger's questions.txt
<smartboyhw> debfx, I thought Conflicts are mostly replaced by breaks now...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dh_python isn't current best practice but I did have to look that up to double check, how would you look it up to find out?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you were likely happy enough to see questions from it
<shadeslayer> Probably, but can't hurt to see more ;)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in the Debian guides?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and it should be dh_python2 I think..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep, good answers :)
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: what are udeb files? do we use them? why & whatfor?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, udeb is a micro-deb that does not have the requirements for changelog, copyright, etc.
<debfx> smartboyhw: right, but you said correctly that breaks isn't enough. instead of Conflicts you should use Breaks+Replaces for moving files between packages.
<smartboyhw> I don't think the Kubuntu team uses it, you will normally use it for kernels (like in d-i)
<smartboyhw> debfx, yep:)
 * smartboyhw really doesn't know the answer to shadeslayer's -dh question, uh oh:P
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: what's etc? do we use udebs? whatfor do we use udebs?
<shadeslayer> :>
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, even md5sums
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: so basically - is used to indicate that even if dh_foo fails, the package build should not fail
<shadeslayer> and the buildd can safely ignore that error
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for the -dh question you can say what format the debian/rules file is in and how you'd research that format to find out the syntax
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> it's the obvious answer to every code question ^^
<shadeslayer> I still have to read manual for said format :P
 * shadeslayer hides from apachelogger
 * yofel notes that smartboyhw hasn't answered what those minimum versions are used for either - actually tell 2 dpkg-/dh_ parts that use that information
<yofel> s/parts/commands
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what's a virtual package?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, debian/rules is in a makefile
<apachelogger> oh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because most debian/rules has a #!/usr/bin/make -f header:P
<apachelogger> I found a god one
<apachelogger> or a good one, lololo
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ?
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: you still have not answered whether we use udeb files and what we use them for if we use them?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there are a bunch of unanswered questions 
<apachelogger> then you get the singlest most evil question in the world ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, if you use them you use it only for kernels or partman right?
<apachelogger> kinda, there's a reason for that though
<smartboyhw> Or for packages that has requirements such that it shouldn't contain so many different iinfo...........
<smartboyhw> Since these packages can only be done in RAm
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, virtual package
<smartboyhw> It normally is used to contain specific packages
<smartboyhw> For example, calligra depends on different calligra components
<shadeslayer> uhm I think you're confusing virtual packages with meta packages :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oops:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's used for provides
<smartboyhw> When one package provides a functionality
<ScottK> What's wrong with "Depends: default-mail-transport-agent"
<smartboyhw> ScottK, then it doesn't know which mail transport agent to install
<smartboyhw> Since there are many packages providing it
<ScottK> Sure it does.  default-mail-transport-agent is only provided by one package.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: how would you get details of a virtual package from the command line
<shadeslayer> i.e equivalent of apt-cache show for virtual packages
<Riddell> folks: time to start wrapping up, no new questions please
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what details do you want?
<ScottK> smartboyhw: A package should almost always have an alternate to a virtual depends, like mail-transport-agent | postfix
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what packages provide that virtual package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ahem
<smartboyhw> apt-cache showpkg?
<shadeslayer> cool, I'm done :)
<smartboyhw> ScottK, oh
<ScottK> That's if there are multiple providers of the virtual package.  Actually my first example was fine.
<smartboyhw> Thank you all for grilling me:)
<smartboyhw> ScottK, uh .....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we've been chatting a bit in a private channel (I know, very naughty of us)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, private channel?!
 * smartboyhw does not understand
<smartboyhw> Oh, got it
<smartboyhw> Very naughty
<smartboyhw> :P
<ScottK> There's only one default-mail-transport-agent, but multiple providers of mail-transport-agent, so the latter needs the alternate depends.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ah
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we're all very happy you put yourself through the grilling and want to you to be in kubuntu-dev but are a bit concerned at the lack of detailed knowledge in areas
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I remembered
<smartboyhw> When shadeslayer had his grilling
<Riddell> smartboyhw: could we ask you to do some informal training sessions with kubuntu-devs to brush up and come back next month?
<smartboyhw> People said: "He still needs to learn a lot more"
<smartboyhw> Then why can't I?:P
<smartboyhw> People learn through experience
<smartboyhw> I mean, I will still get to you guys when I have questions
<smartboyhw> And I normally will want to get some person reviewing before uploading
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh informal?
<apachelogger> I still want to ask my evil question :(
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, you can still asK:P
<apachelogger> nah then I can't use it next time :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you also did not ask your customary "Everyone is sloshed except you before release day"
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> <- has 5 more questions queued :P
<apachelogger> but oh well
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, then not having upload permissions for a month more won't hurt much, will it? You've learned a lot lately, but I think you need to be a bit more competence until we're happy to let you upload packages unreviewed
<Riddell> smartboyhw: or come back earlier than next month but I'd be reluctant to give you upload access if you don't know what symbols files are for etc
<yofel> s/to be//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "smartboyhw: well, then not having upload permissions for a month more won't hurt much, will it? You've learned a lot lately, but I think you need  a bit more competence until we're happy to let you upload packages unreviewed"
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but don't let this put you off! we need you for 4.11 this week!
<shadeslayer> from me, you just need a bit more experience before I give a full +1, please do reapply soonish :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel next month sure:)
<apachelogger> PSA: for general training everyone try to write the tiniest possible debian/rules that does not use dh (i.e. debhelper <=6)
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about one that doesn't use debhelper at all?
<apachelogger> also possible
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, everyone? Including Riddell and yofel and shadeslayer ?
<apachelogger> albeit more codes 
<smartboyhw> :I
<ScottK> There may still be a package or two in the archive that doesn't use it.
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: sure
<Riddell> hello doesn't use debhelper I think
<yofel> would be fun, I haven't looked at all the targets in a while
<apachelogger> I do always find it questionable when people don't know what is going on underneath dh
<smartboyhw> No dh, uh oh:P
 * shadeslayer recalls some targets, but not all of them
<apachelogger> and what would be needed to create a bare minimum deb
<apachelogger> anyway
<Riddell> ah, classic http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/rules
<apachelogger> mine's 29 lines with comments and all
<shadeslayer> o_o
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh, all the targets?
<apachelogger> the targets that are necessary :P
<smartboyhw> I thought I was in pre-jurrasic era:P
<apachelogger> Riddell: for some reason google's dns never wants to resolve 19inch.net
<apachelogger> it's le weird
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: google's dns?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop using the silly dns resolver
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use http://www.opennicproject.org/ instead
<apachelogger> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<shadeslayer> so happpy :D
<apachelogger> Are you looking for an alternative DNS provider that is open and democratic, are you concerned about censorship?
<shadeslayer> pn5 is completely built for raring and saucy now
<apachelogger> that doesn't even make sense
<Riddell> dig @8.8.8.8 starsky.19inch.net  works
<apachelogger> oh true
<apachelogger> this machine doesn't have it hardcoded
<apachelogger> it's the ISP's DNS
 * apachelogger sighs at austria
<apachelogger> mhh
<yofel> smartboyhw: for the record, about my symbol version question. I would've been happy with dpkg-gensymbols (which sets those versions) and dpkg-shlibdeps (which calculates versioned library dependency versions from that)
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: I like that write-a-rules thing so much if I were you I'd practise writing rules :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the only target I can't understand is binary-indep
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know about dpkg-gensymbols (the one throwing off the symbols diff if it's wrong)
<apachelogger> arch: all = binary-indep
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ah
<shadeslayer> okay cya later
<apachelogger> or rather, if you invoke dpkg-buildpackage with whatever silly flag there is to only build arch: all packages it will invoke binary-indep rather than binary or binary-arch
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, got it
<smartboyhw> So, what types of "informal" sessions have you planned for me? Give me a schedule at least...
<smartboyhw> s/you/you guys/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "So, what types of "informal" sessions have you guys planned for me? Give me a schedule at least..."
 * apachelogger thinks Riddell meant like you asking a random dev "can you plz tell me everything you know about udebs" (or symbols, or whatever)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, random dev?
<apachelogger> observe
 * smartboyhw picks random dev as apachelogger 
<smartboyhw> :
<smartboyhw> :P
<apachelogger> yofel_: do you have time to tell me all you know about being evil WRT ABI?
<yovel_> sure
<apachelogger> cool, I'll pm
<yofel> . . .
<smartboyhw> ...
<apachelogger> ^ there, I did my training deed and tought smartboyhw how to request training :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, what the..
<yofel> how nice of you ^^
<smartboyhw> How "nice" of you:P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, so, do you have time telling me all you know about the evil udebs?
<apachelogger> unfortunately no, I am not at home... I hear yofel_ has time to tell you about symbols and what not ^^
<Quintasan> oh damn it
<Quintasan> dem time zones
<Quintasan> I lost my opporunity to grill smartboyhw, didn't I?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you had been late regardless
<yofel> well, which reminds me I need to read up on udebs myself. I usually care about them enough to know that they're stripped-down debs used by d-i
<Quintasan> apachelogger: late for what apart from smartboyhw grilling?
<yofel> Quintasan: you'll get another chance in a month
<smartboyhw> yofel, anytime to talk about symbls then？
<smartboyhw> A month is a weird restriction (LOL)
<Quintasan> yofel, smartboyhw you might to want to keep it public
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: actually about udeb... they indeed lack the metadata that you'd find in a regular deb reason being that they are meant for bootstrap and you don't raelly need metadata for bootstrapping,which is also why only core packages have udebs to begin with
<Quintasan> I could use a refresh too
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are late to me offering free booze
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Come to Poland.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for apachelogger
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> let's meet in cz, they got better beer anyway
 * smartboyhw waits for yofel to start
<smartboyhw> Actually, it's good you give me another month, I need to work on linux-rt:P
<yofel> I'm a bit busy now really
<yofel> what I asked today is essentially documented in the dpkg-gensymbols and dpkg-shlibdeps manpages. 
<yofel> which reminds me that we didn't ask what an shlibs file is for
<Quintasan> did we get the symbols file :P
<Quintasan> symbols file question*
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> re, apachelogger
<yofel> Quintasan: as I knew that he knows that we use them for ABI management, we only asked about debian abi manager and symbol versioning
<apachelogger> kubotu_: hi
<kubotu> howdy, apachelogger
<kubotu_> 'afternoon, apachelogger :)
<Quintasan> yofel: I see.
<apachelogger> kubotu_: nick kubotu
<apachelogger> jussi: ^ migration complete
<smartboyhw> You guys should make a full doc on "what should a new Kubuntu packager learn"...
 * smartboyhw looks at dpkg-gensymbols and dpkg-shlibdeps manpages
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, then can you run me a tutorial:P
<smartboyhw> Or just any dev/
<Quintasan> I mean, read the damn docs
<Quintasan> After that you should generally ask questions
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, OK
<Quintasan> if there is something not clear
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, what is a substvars?
<smartboyhw> Ah, I got it now:P
<Quintasan> Did you actually finish reading?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, maybe I should ask: Where is shlibs files generated?
 * smartboyhw can't seem to find it in the manpages
<Quintasan> IIRC they are generated in debian/ during the build process
<Quintasan> by dpkg-genshlibs or sth like that
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no that command I think
<yofel> dpkg-shlibdeps you mean
<Quintasan> ah yes
<Quintasan> yofel++
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait, does dpkg-shlibdeps generate the shlibs files?
<smartboyhw> I can't seem to understand that part
 * smartboyhw understands the symbols
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad |  4.11.0 saucy/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj |
<apachelogger>   debian/*/DEBIAN/symbols
<apachelogger>               Shared  library  information  generated  by  the  current  build
<apachelogger>               process that also invoked dpkg-shlibdeps.  They are generated by
<apachelogger>               dpkg-gensymbols(1).   They are only used if the library is found
<apachelogger>               in a package's build tree. The symbols file in that  build  tree
<apachelogger>               takes precedence over symbols files from other binary packages.
<yofel> dpkg-shlibdeps does generate some during build
<apachelogger> rtfm I say :P
<yofel> ^
<apachelogger> http://man.he.net/man1/dpkg-shlibdeps
<smartboyhw> yofel, apachelogger oh so dpkg-shlibdeps generate shlibs itself, I read the manpage and thought “Where does it come from?":P
<apachelogger> then you didn't read the manpage :P
<apachelogger> a
<apachelogger> cause I just pasted from the manpage :P
<manchicken> apachelogger: Can you RTFM me to a document showing me how to run those code quality tools you were using?
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Code_Checking
<manchicken> I'm dealing with interview prep right now, so I can't do anything on that project at the moment, but I want to be able to verify my code using the same tools you did prior to submitting again :)
<apachelogger> http://clang-analyzer.llvm.org/
<manchicken> The krazy checker gives me all sorts of fun trouble.
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> well, it's perl software it's meant to do that ^^
<Riddell> hmm, with 4.11 from ninjas I can't install kopete
<yofel> installs fine here
<manchicken> apachelogger: Ooh, touchet.
 * Quintasan checks
<manchicken> (touché even?)
<Riddell> yofel: do you have libmediastreamer-base3 ?
<apachelogger> manchicken: latter
<yofel> yes, but that's from saucy-proposed, so that explains it
<yofel> (I have -proposed enabled with a 50 pin)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, me too
<Riddell> yofel: but how does kopete build against it?
<smartboyhw> yofel, boo
 * smartboyhw doesn't have -propoesd here
<Riddell> does ninjas build against -proposed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<smartboyhw> (sigh)
<yofel> ninjas builds against -proposed, yes
<Riddell> that's a good thing, just not great when we have a stuck package like this
<Riddell> linphone Valid candidate 
<Quintasan> That said copying packages from ppa to main won't do, will it?
<Quintasan> to repositories*
<yofel> well, afaik it's possible, we just never do it
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> I don't think we want to do it, too error prone
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt  says something about sipwitch
<Quintasan> hmm
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm working on it.
<yofel> tsdgeos: are we getting nepomuk-core respins? or should we just patch vishesh's fixes in?
<vHanda> you are
<vHanda> please wait a little while longer
<Riddell> ScottK: linphone has always been a mess, this is probably why we dropped its use by kopete in the first place
<vHanda> still testing some stuff
<Riddell> ScottK: I recently added that back on request of upstream but we can remove it again if it's a problem
<ScottK> Riddell: There's a whole dependency mess around it.
<ScottK> No, you can leave it.
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell see your inbox
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^
<apol_> is kde 4.11rc2 available yet? 
<apol_> I don't see it here http://community.kde.org/KDE_SC/Binary_Packages
<smartboyhw> apol_, um, we are working on 4.11.0:)
<apol_> oh :(
<apol_> ok
<smartboyhw> apol_, which series are u using?
<smartboyhw> 13.10 and 13.04 and 12.04 are available
<apol_> I use archlinux, it was for a blogger who wanted to do some testing of 4.11
<smartboyhw> apol_, which release is he using?
<apol_> 13.04 i guess
<smartboyhw> apol_, it's available in kubuntu-ppa/beta
<smartboyhw> Tell him to sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<smartboyhw> And sudo apt-get update
<smartboyhw> And sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apol_> sure
<apol_> smartboyhw: so you do have packages of the rc afterall?
<yofel> yes, the binary packages page just wasn't updated
<apol_> ok, thanks yofel
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell shadeslayer do reply to the e-mail if you want me experienced enough to be dev:P
<smartboyhw> Good night (need to sleep early, piano exam tmr)
<Riddell> hmm kamoso gets removed when I install kde-full
<Riddell> is it time to run kubuntu-batch-backport ?
<yofel> well, you'll have to update nepomuk later
<yofel> otherwise go ahead
 * Riddell moves unstable backport hooks to stable and runs >./kubuntu-batch-backport -v 4.11.0 -f saucy -t raring -V 4.11.0
<yofel> Riddell: -V should be 13.04
<Riddell> yofel: doh
<ScottK> If you rebuild kopete now, the result should be installable.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's changed?
<ScottK> Removed a bunch of crap from -proposed that wasn't going to get sorted otherwise.
<ScottK> remove-package -s saucy-proposed -m "Unbuildable set of entangled packages with ucommon - See Debian #716855" ucommon libccrtp libzrtpcpp sipwitch libexosip2 libosip2 linphone siproxd
<ubottu> Debian bug 716855 in libucommon-dev "libucomon-dev: Dependency on libgnutls28-dev makes sflphone unbuildable" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/716855
<Riddell> lovely, thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> So now it'll be back to the older versions in -release, which work.
<Riddell> I'll rebuild kopete in ninjas
<Riddell> hmm plasma-runners-addons  Breaks: kamoso (<< 2.0.2+)
<Riddell> but there's no such thing as 2.0.2+ in debian
<Riddell> mm it'll be the youtube icon but that's been renamed
<ScottK> afiestas: Mabye we need a new kamoso release ...
<Riddell> ah it's a packaging bug
<afiestas> ScottK: yes :/
<Riddell> but yeah a new kamoso release with those youtube icons renamed would make sense
<afiestas> and with kipi plugin 2 support
<afiestas> bleh, will do the release today
<afiestas> though I don't have a webcam to test so I will need your help :p
<afiestas> ScottK: Riddell can you try branch 2.1 ?
<afiestas> don't mind the 2.1, we can release it as 2.0.2 if you need it that way
<ScottK> 2.1 is fine.
 * Riddell git clones kamoso
<Riddell> afiestas: I want to do  git checkout remotes/origin/2.1 ?
<afiestas> it should work just with
<afiestas> git checkout 2.1
<Riddell> oh problem, my webcam doesn't seem to be working
<Riddell> it wasn't working with google handouts when we tried either
<Riddell> anyone else able to help?
<Riddell> afiestas: compiles and runs fine but my webcam doesn't want to work so not a good tester
<Riddell> !testers | kamoso 2.1
<ubottu> kamoso 2.1: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<ScottK> OK, so I see the kopete build failed.
<ScottK> I did rebuilt 4.10.97 successfully.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm on it
<Riddell> Quintasan: on kamoso?
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> afiestas: there is 2.0.2 and origin/2.1 branch, which one is it?
<afiestas> 2.1
<afiestas> 2.0 shouldn't be building with libkipi
<Riddell> "protocols/jabber/googletalk/libjingle/talk/session/phone/linphonemediaengine.cc:203:57: error: 'AudioStream' has no member named 'ms'"
<Riddell> this stuff is way more trouble that it's worth
<ScottK> If you drop that, you can drop my changes to make it build on ppc
<Quintasan> afiestas: Anything in particular I should look out for or general functionality testing will suffice?
<Riddell> Quintasan: send us a mugshot!
<afiestas> Quintasan: gneral functionality plus Youtube upload (that shouldn't wprk)
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/12/picture_1.png
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> afiestas: I need kipi-plugins to get yt upload?
<afiestas> Quintasan: in theory no
<afiestas> you need libkipi though
<Quintasan> in practice I don't see YT upload option
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan rebuilds
<Riddell> Quintasan: sexy times!
<Quintasan> I really need to retake my profile picture
<Quintasan> this time in HD
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> afiestas: I have absolutely no idea how to try sending that video to YouTube :D
 * Quintasan can't find any option to do that
<afiestas> Quintasan: right click on the thumbnails?
<Quintasan> afiestas: Trash or Open options there only
<afiestas> uh
<afiestas> that shouldn't happen
<Quintasan> ii  libkipi10            4:4.10.2-0ubunt amd64           library for apps that want to use kipi-plugins
<Quintasan> So libkipi is installed
<Riddell> did it compile against it?
<afiestas> do you have libkipi20 ?
<Riddell> how about libkipi-dev ?
<Quintasan> installed
<Quintasan> and no libkipi20
<Riddell> libkipi-dev and libkipi11
<Riddell> ldd /usr/bin/kamoso | grep kipi
<Riddell> should say /usr/lib/libkipi.so.11
<Quintasan>         libkipi.so.10 => /usr/lib/libkipi.so.10 (0x00007ffbd57c3000)
<Quintasan> It's linking against 10, guess I need to find my saucy vm
<Quintasan> to try with 11
<baltolkien> Akonadi and Nepomuk works in Kubuntu with KDE 4.11 RC?
<Quintasan> baltolkien: I see no reason why it shouldn't
<Blizzz> baltolkien: i lost my believe akonadi will work reliably one day
<baltolkien> Well, In my laptop doesn't work
<baltolkien> I just upgrade but doesn't work :(
<baltolkien> Akonadi don't register at D-Bus
<jbicha> is qt5 ok for transmission? or do you need this reverted for now? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/2.82-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Quintasan: you don't need saucy, you need kde sc 4.11
<Riddell> Quintasan: what do you have?
<Quintasan> 4.10 since I'm on my laptop
<Quintasan> looking for the vm I have
<jbicha> never mind, I guess you don't ship transmission by default anyway
<Riddell> jbicha: um, I don't know, I've never used it
<Riddell> jbicha: so you'd be as good testing it as anyone I guess
<Quintasan> Riddell, afiestas: Uh, for yt upload it might take a while but the rest of Kamoso works normally
<Quintasan> I can take pictures and videos and whatnot
<Riddell> Quintasan: not got 4.11 installed?
<Quintasan> Not on my laptop. I'd rather have stable stuff there installed
<Quintasan> Riddell: My PC is running saucy but I'm back in hometown now so no access to it
<Riddell> 4.11 is two days away from being stable :)
 * Riddell uploads 4.11 to ninjas for raring
<Blizzz> (except for akonadi, that is two eternities away – sorry for being grumpy)
<ScottK> jbicha: Did you see http://perezmeyer.blogspot.com/2013/08/qt-in-debian-using-qt4-andor-qt5-in.html
<jbicha> ScottK: I just added qt5-default to build-depends and transmission-qt built and ran which was good enough for me
<ScottK> Yeah, that should be enough.
<Riddell> ScottK: you're a debian ftpmaster?
<ScottK> FTP assistant, but yes.
<Riddell> elite :)
<Quintasan> ScottK is so 1337 words are not enough :D
<yofel> Quintasan: are the kipi-plugins installed
<yofel> ?
<Quintasan> yofel: Yes, they are. I already removed everything and I'm setting up virtualbox
<jussi> yofel shadeslayer valorie please + or - the tshirts thing on the list
<valorie> will do
<valorie> I still want a polo though
<ScottK> Riddell and shadeslayer: Are you in the "Blue Systems developers working on Frameworks in August" group?
<Riddell> ScottK: group where?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://agateau.com/2013/08/12/frameworks-5-push
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-13
<jussi> morning all
<jussi> can someone help me with graphics at all? I need the Kubuntu logo to be White letters, not black... (for embroidery on Navy blue).
<Tm_T> jussi: the whole logo?
<jussi> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> jussi: where's the source you're using?
<jussi> Tm_T: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<Tm_T> ha, was on that page already, thanks
<jussi> :)
<Tm_T> jussi: what format you need?
<jussi> Tm_T: a decently large PNG should be fine
<Tm_T> jussi: does the gears need to be reversed in colours too?
<jussi> Tm_T: no
<jussi> just the back letters white
<Tm_T> so only the text, one moment I'll save this
<jussi> Tm_T: see this: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/12/23/kubuntu-shirt-flu/
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<Tm_T> jussi: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kubuntu-logo-lucid-1.png
<Tm_T> transparent background, white text
<jussi> Tm_T: thank you sir!
<Tm_T> jussi: I simply opened svg on karbon, clicked the text, picked white colour, exported png
<jussi> Tm_T: hehe... that would require me to even know that it was karbon needed to open svgs... :D
<Tm_T> jussi: oh no, I simply opened the file and it was opened in karbon, first time for me to use karbon at all
<jussi> ahh ok
<jussi> Guess my lack of kofffeeeeeeeeeee is showing me up
<Tm_T> this is how technology should work, you don't have to pick tools, they're just there for you (:
<jussi> yup
<Tm_T> hmmmm, I wonder...
<Tm_T> I'll try do the same edit with vim just for the giggles
<Tm_T> let's make it red
<jussi> hehe
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee? 
<jussi> err, without the ? 
<jussi> :P
<soee> yes morning jussi :D
<soee> its 8:15 -.-
<jussi> mornings...
<soee> :)
<baltolkien> Goog Morning
<jussi> Riddell: one final detail: What sizes did you order? Im thinking to go S:5, M:5, L:10, XL:5. 
<Tm_T> jussi: all male shirts at this point?
<jussi> Tm_T: yeah, its too small a number for female ones, unfortunately. Its not I didnt think of it, but its not going to work for this order
<Tm_T> I agree, unfortunately
<Tm_T> jussi: let me know when female cuts are available
<Tm_T> preferably both small and large sizes
<jussi> Tm_T: when/if these sell out, I expect female will be next on the agenda. This is really about testing the waters
<Tm_T> yup
<jussi> Making sure the systems work etc
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kinda, I'm more actively looking at things to do in Frameworks to do for sure
<tester56> hi i have downloaded kde-style-oxygen and all it's dependencies, copied oxygen.so to /usr/lib32/kde4/plugins/styles and determined all needed libaries with "ldd". It finds all libaries now (copied to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu)
<tester56> I am on a 64 bit system and want to use 32 bit qt apps like skpye with oxygen style 
<tester56> switching to gtk as layout is not an option for me (it would use oxygen-gtk then)
<tester56> so i started skype using "QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib32/kde4/plugins/styles/ skype" but i can't select oxygen
<tester56> has anybody an idea what does not work?
<tester56> i have heared this working from many sources, http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Enabling-oxygen-style-in-Skype-on-64-bit-systems-is-WAY-TOO-HARD/td-p/1695840 is one of them
<tester56> i downloaded the packages from repo using sudo aptitude -o APT::Architecture="i386" download 
<shadeslayer> how odd
<shadeslayer> yofel: I haven't signed your keys?
<yofel> hm, no, at least here it doesn't say so
<tester56> i have solved it :-))))
<tester56> in ~/.config/Trolltech.conf wa an entry "[Qt%20Plugin%20Cache%204.8.false]"
<tester56> i have removed it and restarted skype ... everything looks fine 
<tester56> it would be nice if there was a package to install oxygen 32 on 64 bit
<tester56> are there any plans to package something like this?
<tester56> i have wps office running which is also a qt 32 bit application ... but it does not use oxygen ... it works for skype though now 
<tester56> is there any way to establish the reason why it does not work?
<tester56> on a 32 bit system theming works fine
<tester56> which oxygen libary is responsible for the color scheme?
<smartboyhw> Hey Kubuntu people
 * smartboyhw blames yofel and shadeslayer and Riddell of not replying to the e-mail
<yofel> I'll try to do that later today
<yofel> smartboyhw: want to update nepomuk and marble in the meantime?
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh, I can do it 1-2 hours later
<yofel> sure
<smartboyhw> yofel, to confirm: I'm supposed to use the 4.11.0a versions for nepomuk and marble?
<vHanda> *nepomuk-core
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<yofel> smartboyhw: yes
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure
<Riddell> ScottK: ah hah, well it doesn't much cover me but I would like to look at getting them co-installable
 * shadeslayer was doing paperwork all day today
<shadeslayer> I can only reply tomorrow I think
<shadeslayer> or maybe on the 15th since I have a holiday on that day
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, uploading nepomuk-core
<Riddell> hmm, lots of blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.0_raring.html
<yofel> kde4libs had failed without reason, I restarted it earlier
<jussi> have we all seen the youtube easter egg? (probably old, but I just found it) if you havent, go to a video, pause it and type 1980 :D
<smartboyhw> yofel, marble uploading
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> could you update raring too while at it? Should be as simple as running the default hook and adding the changelog entry
<smartboyhw> yofel, default hook = ？
<yofel> backport-hooks/stable/raring
<smartboyhw> yofel, either I'm stupid or I just can't see a raring hook
<yofel> checkout too old?
<smartboyhw> yofel, probably:(
<smartboyhw> Unfortunately, I am doing this alongside a full -j4 kernel build, so it will take some time:p
<yofel> well, there's no hurry
<shadeslayer> jussi: nothing happpens
<shadeslayer> jussi: seeks back to the beginning
<jussi> shadeslayer: you failed then. 1980
<smartboyhw> yofel, where is the 13.04 PPA? kubuntu-ppa/staging?
<jussi> shadeslayer: open http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYXz1hE_bWc and try it, perhaps ad supported doesnt work or something
<yofel> no, ninjas now, see pad
<yofel> which reminds me that I should purge the 13.04 stuff from staging
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.97 saucy/archive raring/beta quantal/staging precise/beta/read_notes_on_pad | 4.11.0 saucy+raring/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj |
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy+raring/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj |
<Riddell> time to move on from 4.10.97
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> jussi: I think it only works with flash vids
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, I dunno, but its a good one
<jussi> shadeslayer: seems like the focus cant be on the video element then it works
<smartboyhw> yofel, I've done nepomuk-core to raring
<tester56> hi again: How to make Trolltech.conf use 32 bit oxygen for 32 bit apps and 64 bit oxygen for 64 bit apps?
<tester56> I can delete .config/Trolltech.conf
<tester56> when I start a 32 bit app then 32 bit apps use oxygen but not 64 bit and vice versa
<tester56> exporting QT_PLUGIN_PATH for the app has no impact
<Riddell> yofel: shall I use the backport script to upload 4.11 into ninjas or is there more stuff needing done for the LTS bits there?
<yofel> the backport script should work fine for precise
<yofel> I think I reverted all of the mesa changes I had in there
<yofel> for that matter, I installed precise on a SD card over the weekend and ran 4.10.97 on my intel notebook here. Worked fine.
<Riddell> tester56: I don't think I understand your issue
<Riddell> tester56: you're using kde plasma or another desktop?
<tester56> i have manually install all 32 bit libaries needed for oxygen.so
<yofel> So considering the amount of people that actually use it I think we can live with the occasional mesa 8 issue, and recommend the HWE stack in those cases
<tester56> Riddell: kde plasma
<yofel> need to send martin a mail though as that's not what we agreed on
<tester56> Riddell: problem is 32 bit apps like skype can't use oxygen 
<Riddell> yofel: so no HW enablement backports by default?
<yofel> no, at least not as upgrade
<tester56> Riddell: So I have downloaded kde-style-oxygen and copied oxygen.so to /usr/lib32/kde4/plugins/styles
<tester56> Riddell: (32 bit version)
<smartboyhw> yofel, can you fix marble in 13.10?
 * smartboyhw does not have time, sorry
<tester56> Riddell: then I determined all required libaries using ldd
<tester56> now Trolltech.conf only lets me set either 32 bit oxygen or 64 bit oxygen
<yofel> I don't see how oxygen here is fixable without multiarch-ing kde-style-oxygen. Which doesn't sound trivial at all
<tester56> is multiarch planned for the future?
<smartboyhw> tester56, probably...
<yofel> not the near future
<tester56> the stuff i did should work: http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?pid=61765
<yofel> the path should be /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/kde4/plugins/styles btw. for us, we have no lib32
<shadeslayer> whats up
<yofel> smartboyhw: no time to fix marble either, sorry
<shadeslayer> wasn't marble respun
<shadeslayer> same for nepomuk-core
<shadeslayer> were they re-uploaded?
<yofel> they were
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel> now marble complains about
<yofel> dh_install: libmarblewidget16 missing files (usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.0.15.*), aborting
<yofel> weird
<shadeslayer> what needs doing raring?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, marble
<yofel> fix saucy first
<yofel> kopete failed too
<shadeslayer> looking at kopete
<shadeslayer> can someone QA ktp from my PPA?
<shadeslayer> for raring
<shadeslayer> and kscreen
<shadeslayer> stuff to QA just keeps piling up :<
<tester56> yofel: that path does not work either
<yofel> well, the default qt plugin path does not respect multiarch folders so I'm not surprised
<tester56> yofel: I can have oxygen, but only either for 32 bit or 64 bit (at least with autogenerated Trolltech.conf)
<tester56> I don't know what I should edit 
<shadeslayer> ufff
 * yofel wonders how qt5 handles that
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: next time plz mention the KDE bug instead of a direct patch to the link plz
<tester56> both paths (32 bit one and 64 bit one show up in the config file)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what?
<shadeslayer>   [ Howard Chan ]
<shadeslayer>  * Introduce patch at http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=80534
<shadeslayer>     to fix audio_stream
<shadeslayer> in kopete
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, my fault, sorry;p
<yofel> another complain: the patch name is missing
<shadeslayer> do you remember the the bug number?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, /me searches
<smartboyhw> yofel, no name from upstream, it's an attachment of the bug
<yofel> smartboyhw: I mean the file name in debian/patches/
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh, sorry
<yofel> otherwise I have almost no way to find out *when* a patch was added
<shadeslayer> plus would be nice to have dep 3 formatted patches
<shadeslayer> but that's a dream for now
<yofel> dep3 is strongly recommended for non-git-format-patch patches really
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<smartboyhw> Uh, obviously I forgotten that, I do include these normally:(
<shadeslayer> fwiw I think smartboyhw's patch causes the failiure
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Bug 318825
<ubottu> bug 318825 in ebox-ntp (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade ebox-ntp to 0.12" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318825
<smartboyhw> Um, KDE:P
<yofel> kde 318825
<ubottu> KDE bug 318825 in Jabber Plugin "build failed against ortp-0.21.1" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318825
<smartboyhw> I think so, I forgotten..................
<smartboyhw> That's what upstream directed me to...
<shadeslayer> it most certainly touches the exact same code that fails to compile
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh, I asked in #kopete and they pointed me to there:(
 * smartboyhw blames upsteram.
 * yofel blames smartboyhw for not noticing that it failed to build
 * smartboyhw did not see the failure e-mails, sorry
 * shadeslayer points to policy
<yofel> I tried to build kopete against ortp-0.21.1 and mediastreamer-2.9.0 which are part of linphone 3.6 beta1.
<yofel> from the bug
<yofel> we have 3.5.2-10
<yofel> so the patch doesn't apply for us
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O but I asked in #kopete and they told me that. I should copy down the logs..
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981197/
<smartboyhw> (Next time I should NOT  be fooled:(...)
<yofel> smartboyhw: ok, I know what happened
<yofel> we indeed had the newer linphone, but Scott removed that from the archive because of debian bug 716855
<ubottu> Debian bug 716855 in libucommon-dev "libucomon-dev: Dependency on libgnutls28-dev makes sflphone unbuildable" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/716855
<yofel> that patch should really have an #ifdef with the version
<shadeslayer> note that the patch is on bugzilla, it's just meant to be a stop gap measure and is not a 'real' patch :P
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: something for the future, don't drop patches from bugzilla
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you make use of the wifi dongle ? :P
<shadeslayer> removing smartboyhw's patch makes it compile :)
<yofel> not yet, I want to use it for the raspi, but I never actually get to move that
<shadeslayer> heh, my raspi is currently in it's box
<shadeslayer> might set it up once I move to the office
<yofel> mine is running... doing nothing
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I might use it to self host mykolab
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://plus.google.com/photos/112529497463297468627/albums/5911300498495945937/5911300497362610162?pid=5911300497362610162&oid=112529497463297468627
<yofel> what's that red hat doing there? :P
<shadeslayer> that's what you noticed? I sort of noticed the gtk equivalent of kscreen :P
<shadeslayer> *sort of first
<yofel> i was wondering what that was, thanks for clearing that up (looked vaguely familiar ^^)
<shadeslayer> well ... it *looks* like the gtk equivalent of kscreen, I'm not sure myself ;)
<shadeslayer> kopete fixed in ppa/bzr
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel (et. al): Deeply sorry for wasting your time:(
<yofel> uh, didn't we just figure out that it's not your fault?
<yofel> well, you could've known what caused it though
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, that's why I have to apologise:(
<yofel> in any case, nvm
<smartboyhw> DAMN
<smartboyhw> :P
 * smartboyhw is making the linux-rt package while tracking on the aproaching typhoon...
<shadeslayer> yofel: I know why marble is failing
<shadeslayer> -- Installing: /build/buildd/marble-4.11.0a/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.0.16.0
<shadeslayer> the regex is too old :P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: What IM are you using?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, XChat
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I'm asking about input method selector
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, IBus？
<smartboyhw> Why?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Is that a question or answer?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, IBus is the answer, why is the question:P
<Quintasan> Oh, I wanted someone competent (as in "I actually know what the hell I'm typing") to test fcitx with Chinese
<Quintasan> While typing at random is generally a good test case for "Does it work" it's not good for anything else.
 * smartboyhw likes IBus, sorry:P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Can you just give it a go?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no time sorry
<Quintasan> Okay.
<shadeslayer> 4.11 should be all fixed up
<shadeslayer> be back later
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Do you happen to know any Chinese Kubuntu users who could try fcitix for a while?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, NO.
<Quintasan> Ah well.
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, Chinese users will rather use UbuntuKylin now...
<shadeslayer> you can't say that definitely
<shadeslayer> what if the chinese secret agency is using Kubuntu everywhere
<shadeslayer> Quintasan doesn't want to piss them off
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> toplel theory :D
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you know that UbuntuKylin is actually developed by the governernment itself!?Q
<shadeslayer> so ... UbuntuKylin spies on it's users, and if it's users are the secret service, the spy agency spies on itself? recursive spying? :D
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, can't it?
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't know the first thing about spying
<yofel> spying on yourself is called making backups
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
<Riddell> yofel: what's your current practice for symbols files on backports?
<Riddell> I've always just deleted the symbols files on backports if they cause problems
<Riddell> although it doesn't fail to build I'm getting confused by it being red on build_status page
<yofel> Riddell: same here, the precise hook even does that. Should be added to the others too IMO
<Riddell> cor, blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.0_precise.html
<jussi> Riddell: you are awesome :D
 * Riddell sits back in satisfaction of being awesome
<Riddell> jussi: wait, what am I awesome for just now?
<Riddell> sweet, setting up a network printer is just as easy as a local one
<Riddell> trouble is easy doesn't include it pre-selecting the driver
<Riddell> looks like sources are available http://download.kde.org/stable/4.11.0/src/
<Riddell> any objections to uploading 4.11 tonight to saucy?
<soee> nope :)
<Riddell> raring needs a few more bits compiling then probably mable/nepomuk updated then testing
<soee> also request for raring -.-
<Riddell> precise needs lots more bits compiling
<Riddell> soee: i386 is done if you want to test htat
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.0_raring.html
<soee> im on 64
<Riddell> mostly done
<soee> im here 2 more hours if its ready i can test, if not i can do it tomorrow 
<Riddell> damn ninjas is 15.3 GiB (100.00%) of 15.0 GiB
<soee> ;]
<yofel> it still has 4.10.5 for quantal, let me wipe that
<yofel> though most of the space probably goes to old raring and precise packages
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-14
<Riddell> !testers | 4.11 in raring
<ubottu> 4.11 in raring: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Riddell> bah, copy package doesn't want to work http://paste.kde.org/p13184721/
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: should printer setup pick the driver automatically?
<Riddell> damnit, needs --ppa-name added else it breaks, humph
<Riddell> 4.11 copied to raring backports PPA
<Riddell> yofel: what's in that digikam in ninjas?  it's digikam 3.2 while backports has 3.3 so it didn't copy
 * Riddell snoozes
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh shadeslayer!
<shadeslayer> hi
<Riddell> !testers | 4.11 for raring in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ubottu> 4.11 for raring in kubuntu-ppa/backports: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<shadeslayer> backports? I'm testing 4.11 for precise from ninjas
<Riddell> that's good too, precise is still in ninjas
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> I've not tested that at all
<shadeslayer> waiting for apt to finish
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Quantal:
<shadeslayer>   I'm not interested in Quantal - jriddell
<shadeslayer>   Drop Quantal and only support Raring / Precise then? This needs to be properly communicated via kubuntu.org IMHO
<Riddell> that's my opinion
<Riddell> and I'm sticking to it :)
<shadeslayer> yes, but I'm not particularly keen on supporting Quantal as well :P
<shadeslayer> so we should put an announcement saying "Switch to Precise / Raring "
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: see http://paste.kde.org/p6045c9d5/
<shadeslayer> kwin being removed is not good :P
<shadeslayer> also probably why kubuntu-lts-backport doesn't work maybe
<soee> Riddell, hows the 4.11 for raring (64)?
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> [15223.293944] nepomukservices[1545]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffd70a39a8 error 14 in nepomukservicestub (deleted)[400000+7000]
<shadeslayer> on 12.04
<shadeslayer> Riddell: precise works for me, but I would not make it public yet
<shadeslayer> we need to sort the HWE stack
<Riddell> soee: needing testing in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Tm_T> time to upgrade KDE
<Riddell> Tm_T: what to?
<Tm_T> I assume 4.11 is what I'm getting from repos
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> from ninjas it seems
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: I'd recommend removing ninjas on production systems :P
<shadeslayer> it's just for testing
<shadeslayer> and building
<Tm_T> oh, I often test
<Riddell> Tm_T: hang on, this is raring?
<Tm_T> hmm, yes
<Riddell> Tm_T: please test from backports
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder why it chooses ninjas instead of backports
<Tm_T> let's kick it a bit
<Riddell> they're the same packages, just copied over, but backports needs that final test before announce
<Tm_T> downloading from backports currently
<Tm_T> not proposing any packages being removed or held back
<Tm_T> no new packages to install either, which is understandable as I'm already in .11 series (beta/rc)
<yofel> shadeslayer: kubuntu-lts-backport doesn't really work, but on my notebook 4.11 ran fine with mesa8
<yofel> Riddell: probably the old digikam rebuild, please make sure 4.11 in backports has a digikam build to go along with it
<yofel> otherwise the kipi-plugins don't work
<Riddell> ah, kipi, that old tricksy library, I always imagine it as a library with an organutang like in discworld
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have instructions on how to install the HWE stack without removing kwin?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not yet
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> Riddell: oh, and copy amarok from the beta ppa, 2.7.1 is unusable with 4.11 unless patched
<Riddell> good point
<soee> Riddell, fonts-lyx libopencolorio1 libphononexperimental4 libyaml-cpp0.3
<soee> those are some new packages to be installed when upgrading ?
<Riddell> soee: seems fine
<yofel> shadeslayer: this seems to work
<yofel> # apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring libglapi-mesa-lts-raring libgles2-mesa-lts-raring libegl1-mesa-lts-raring
<yofel> sadly doing the same by metapackage doesn't seem to work :S
<Tm_T> 4.11 on raring, all installs nicely
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah that looks good
<yofel> Bug 1212204
<ubottu> bug 1212204 in Kubuntu PPA "Can't upgrade to KDE 4.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212204
<shadeslayer> yofel: we can just add those commands to the release announcement
<yofel> yeah, could you remove kubuntu-lts-backport from kubuntu-meta then please?
<yofel> if it doesn't work it's just confusing
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> that's from kubuntu-meta right?
<yofel> kubuntu-meta in ninjas
<shadeslayer> !find germinate.pm  saucy
<ubottu> File germinate.pm found in germinate
<shadeslayer> ah, not a separate dh package
<yofel> why germinate?
<yofel> you can't use germinate here
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-meta runs dh clean --with germinate
<yofel> ah
 * yofel didn't notice ^^
<shadeslayer> uploaded
 * shadeslayer is super hungry now
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw I found something awesomer than the ODROID U2
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://cubieboard.org/
<shadeslayer> has a SATA port
<shadeslayer> and here's another one http://www.marsboard.com/
<smartboyhw> Good evening shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> evening smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell you still haven't replied to the mail yet:P
<smartboyhw> So, saucy now in archive right?
<smartboyhw> I mean, 4.11.0
<shadeslayer> yes
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/ninjas | 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj |
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Free shipping
<shadeslayer> :OO
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what?
<shadeslayer> http://www.hotmcu.com/marsboard-a10-dev-board-p-59.html?cPath=33
<shadeslayer> Mars Board
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, wow
 * smartboyhw only wants a Ultrabook over $1500 USD
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> kernel panic, fun
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh:(
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ultrabooks are overrated 
<shadeslayer> get a thinkpad
<shadeslayer> get a T440 whe it comes out
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how much does it cost? And what are the specs？
<shadeslayer> no idea on cost
<shadeslayer> google around
<yofel> shadeslayer: *drool*
<shadeslayer> there's also the X240
 * smartboyhw wonders why Quintasan suddenly has so many blog posts on Planet Ubuntu...
<shadeslayer> which was released recently
<Quintasan> what
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, look at planet.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'd buy it if I could only think of a proper use for it xD
<smartboyhw> You have posts from after UDS-P it seems
<smartboyhw> :o
<yofel> true :D
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> sure you could host owncloud, but I also want to host mykolab
<smartboyhw> What I want is a 1TB server to mirror things:p
<Quintasan> Well, looks like editing visibility also causes the bot to pickup the posts as new ones
<Quintasan> God damn it
<shadeslayer> and for that I need a very good internet connection :P
 * smartboyhw just fixed his wifi to become faster
<Quintasan> lol no
<Quintasan> Don't get a damn T440
<shadeslayer> why not?
<smartboyhw> At least it doesn't lag while using IRC + Firefox + sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> fwiw it's not even out yet
<Quintasan> Did you even look at the keyboard?
<shadeslayer> It's not out yet
<shadeslayer> is it?
 * smartboyhw does not care about design
<Quintasan> If it's going to have the same shitty keyboard as T430 which I have
<Quintasan> Then srsly
 * smartboyhw cares only about spec
<shadeslayer> also, I use a external keyboard and mouse
<smartboyhw> !language | Quintasan 
<ubottu> Quintasan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<smartboyhw> ：P
<shadeslayer> ololololo
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.hotmcu.com/marsboard-a20-dev-board-p-60.html
<yofel> smartboyhw: you don't have to be that sensitive...
<smartboyhw> yofel, because I'm tired of hearing all these words at school...
<yofel> *shrug*
 * yofel grew up hearing them all the time
<smartboyhw> Anyways...
<Quintasan> Well, I was going apeshit with that Print Screen key
<Quintasan> Same as agateau
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yeah you can xmodmap that away
<Quintasan> Some bloody idiot thought it's a good idea to place the Print Screen key where Menu key was supposed to be.
<Quintasan> Not under Windows :D
<shadeslayer> and anyway I use a external TVS Gold keyboard
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you mean the Lenovo ThinkPad right?
<shadeslayer> cheapest ( and the awesomest ) mechanical keyboard money can buy
<shadeslayer> with blue cherry switches
<Quintasan> I'd rather get an older model now that I think about it.
<Quintasan> The one with rotating screen from X series
<smartboyhw> I went to try the soft detachable keyboard of Microsoft Surface RT today, VERY TERRIBLE.
<yofel> http:/blog.laptopmag.com/thinkpad-type-off-is-lenovos-new-island-style-keyboard-better-or-worse
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes
<yofel> ok, that PrtSc is WTF
<Quintasan> brb
<yofel> although on my edge it's at the same place
<yofel> I just never press it
<smartboyhw> Nice keyboard:P
<smartboyhw> Ignore my art sense though plz, I never did good at art
<smartboyhw> Wow, build status on raring 4.11.0 looks great
<smartboyhw> Has it migrated yet?
<shadeslayer> yep
<smartboyhw> Hmm, is Precise there?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> :P
<shadeslayer> in ninjas
<smartboyhw> Hmm, looks clean too
<Quintasan> yofel: It's like
<smartboyhw> :O
<Quintasan> "I DON'T USE THIS KEY SO LET'S GET RID OF IT
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, raring in beta or backports ppa?
<yofel> indeed
<Quintasan> AND PLACE PRINT SCREEN SINCE IT ALSO DOESNT DO ANYTHING
<smartboyhw> Backports?
<shadeslayer> backports
 * shadeslayer realllllly wants that board
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj |
<shadeslayer> but no justification to buy it
<yofel> well, it makes using sysrq less of an acrobatic stunt :P
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer has the standard 104 key keyboard
<shadeslayer> with the rupee symbol
 * yofel likes his old T510 
<smartboyhw> OK, somebody please fix okular in precise:P
<smartboyhw> Then we can release it I think
 * smartboyhw needs to take a shower, so don't ask him
<Tm_T> Riddell: all looks good in raring
<Tm_T> installs fine runs fine
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, has shadeslayer asked you for some ktp raring QA?
<yofel> nvm okular
 * shadeslayer nominates smartboyhw to do the paperwork for Raring SRU
<yofel> that's fine
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, eh, let me take the shower first plz...
<shadeslayer> sure
 * yofel edits the hook so that ends up in not-installed
<smartboyhw> yofel, so probably we can migrate it to backports ppa
<smartboyhw> I mean, 4.11.0 precise
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: not that I know
<yofel> smartboyhw: no
<yofel> smartboyhw: you can move it once kubuntu-meta finished updating, you've verified that it runs, that the kipi-plugins work fine and that amarok is ok
<yofel> please don't push untested software onto users
 * yofel had 3 full system lockups in the last half hour
<yofel> I think 3.11 and lxc don't like each other
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw, if you ever need to comment out a package in a control file with sed:
<yofel>  sed -e '/^Package: active-documentviewer$/,/^$/ s.^.#.' 
<shadeslayer> yes I saw that
<shadeslayer> care to explain?
<shadeslayer> -> sed newb
<yofel> from "^Package: active-documentviewer$", to "^$" (empty line), do s.^.#. (where the regular / is replaced by .)
<shadeslayer> o_O
<shadeslayer> $ denotes end of line?
<tsimpson> yes
<shadeslayer> I know ^ denotes begins with
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<shadeslayer> makes sense to me
 * shadeslayer giggles at http://www.wandboard.org/
<yofel> heh
<smartboyhw> yofel, I will probably package amarok once it's tagged (2.8.0)
 * smartboyhw goes and does the paperwork for ktp
<yofel> sure, go ahead
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, where does your packages reside?
<smartboyhw> I mean, ktp raring
<smartboyhw> And can somebody nominate the release for raring...
<smartboyhw> Bug 1208837
<ubottu> bug 1208837 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "Please update meta-kde-telepathy to 0.6.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208837
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> can do
<yofel> done
<smartboyhw> yofel, beat shadeslayer :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you failed:P
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
 * shadeslayer needs to update his Qt patch
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yofel um in the SRU bug template there is a "Test Case" section, what to write?
<shadeslayer> what do you think it should contain?
<shadeslayer> so this is one of the things I would probably mention tomorrow
<shadeslayer> filing SRU paperwork, have you ever done it?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, once
<smartboyhw> Er, twice actually
<smartboyhw> But this one contains several bugs:P
<shadeslayer> okay, from now on I will forward all SRU paperwork to you :>
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: in the email reply
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh great:)
<shadeslayer> I will devote some time tomorrow to write a reply since I have a holiday tomorrow
<shadeslayer> rain \o/
<shadeslayer> the awesome kind
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, anyways, how to write the [Test case] part? That's the only part I don't know what to write on.
<shadeslayer> so heavy the street will soon turn into a boat
<shadeslayer> erm, s/boat/river/
<shadeslayer> would be weird if roads started turning into boats
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what do you think should be in there?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, instructions on how to run it and how to verify the bugs fixed (but there's 7)
<shadeslayer> nope, this is ubuntu specific, try again
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ..........
<shadeslayer> whee the rain is coming inside my room, and the door is like 3 feet away
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, tell people to report bugs when there's a regression?
 * smartboyhw is running out of "Kubuntu-specific" SRU testcases thinking
<shadeslayer> go on, what kind of regressions are we looking for?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, crashes
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> packaging issues
<shadeslayer> file conflicts
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah, that.
<shadeslayer> packages being uninstallable
<shadeslayer> those are ubuntu specific things, if KTP crashes it's not our fault ( unless caused by some random patch we threw in )
<shadeslayer> we can shout at d_ed if KTP crashes
<shadeslayer> also gives a bad rep for future SRU's :P
 * smartboyhw asks shadeslayer to have a look at Bug #1208837 now and see if it is correct..
<ubottu> bug 1208837 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "Please update meta-kde-telepathy to 0.6.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208837
<shadeslayer> 'unpackaging' ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, damn, unpacking:P
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> looks good to me
 * smartboyhw subscribes ubuntu-sru
<shadeslayer> damnit gitorious is down :/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh:(
<soee> uhm my laptop freezed during upgrade but im not sure it it is related to KDE or that i was using Chrome during upgrade
<smartboyhw> soee, uh oh...
<soee> now sudo dpkg --configure -a started
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<smartboyhw> And?
<soee> problems occured when processing kexi and krita :)
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<smartboyhw> .....
<smartboyhw> :(
<smartboyhw> That will probably be my fault, :(
<soee> kexi : Wymaga: calligra-libs (= 1:2.7.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2) ale 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu1 jest zainstalowany
<soee>  krita : Wymaga: calligra-libs (= 1:2.7.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2) ale 1:2.6.3-0ubuntu1 jest zainstalowany
<smartboyhw> soee, eh!?
<smartboyhw> soee, run sudo apt-get update again?
<d_ed> shadeslayer: huh, ktp crashes?
<soee> apt-get -f install
<shadeslayer> d_ed: nothing :)
<shadeslayer> d_ed: <3
<d_ed> oh ok
<d_ed> don't worry me like that :)
<soee> smartboyhw, looks like fixed
<smartboyhw> soee, phew:)
<shadeslayer> death by ktp crash? surely that'll be a first :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, good jk
<smartboyhw> d_ed gets a shock, lol
<smartboyhw> d_ed, so did you managed to discuss with my mentor on the project?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: so, do you know what -v does when you pass it to debuild
<shadeslayer> without looking at the man page :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, specify the version
<shadeslayer> specify the version for what
 * smartboyhw saw it before in a wiki yesterday for dpkg-buildpackage, so probably it will be that...
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, for the generated .deb files?
<shadeslayer> nope
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah? Source packages? Debian ABIs?
<shadeslayer> nope & nope
<smartboyhw> .......
<shadeslayer> look at the man page now
<yofel> ^^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, man dpkg-buildpackage just gives me -vversion...
<smartboyhw> Probably version in changelog???
<shadeslayer> didn't I say debuild?
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> yeah so
<shadeslayer> what does it do :?
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> we should have asked this during the next interview :P
<shadeslayer> but okay
<yofel> this is so seldomly used that he would've hardly learned about it somewhere else
<shadeslayer> well, it's suppsoedly used in SRU's
<shadeslayer> uh, it's supposed to be used extensively in SRU's
 * yofel never did SRU's that needed that
<yofel> I only use it for merges
<shadeslayer> I learnt it after ScottK poked me to use it for SRU's
<yofel> smartboyhw: so, what's the effect?
<yofel> this discussion feels like we're playing taboo ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> damnit
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you reject call-ui with the ppa1 version
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: feel free to take your time btw
<shadeslayer> you don't have to answer straight away
<shadeslayer> can someone QA kscreen plz
<shadeslayer> preferably on actual HW
 * Riddell out for a couple of hours
<shadeslayer> cya
 * shadeslayer is almost done for the day as well
<yofel> kscreen what ver on what series from where?
<shadeslayer> raring ofcourse :P
<shadeslayer> 1.0.1 I think
<shadeslayer> it's already in proposed
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> what's up with ~ubuntu13.04.1 in SRU's btw?
<yofel> new policy?
<shadeslayer> well, I use it to make sure upgrades from raring to saucy work fine when the packages in saucy have the same version, though I could also use Xubuntu0.1
<yofel> what do you do when you need to fix something?
<yofel> 13.04.2?
<shadeslayer> my packages are perfect!!! :P
<shadeslayer> but yeah you're right :(
<shadeslayer> now I get to upload the entire ktp stack again
<shadeslayer> :'(
<yofel> usually it's not an issue because you would fix saucy as well, but still. (and I was confused as this was usally the backports versioning)
<shadeslayer> true true
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well, it works in backports so that you don't have to explicitly change the changelog version yourself by editing right?
<smartboyhw> Why we have 13.04.1 and 13.04.2!?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: please reject all ktp stuff because I am changing the version to Xubuntu0.1
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, did you see my answer?
<smartboyhw> ...
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what answer?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well, it works in backports so that you don't have to explicitly change the changelog version yourself by editing right?
<smartboyhw> It's easier I think:)
<shadeslayer> is that answer to what -v does?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah, and by running -v the changelog will not be altered but the package will be using the -v version no,
<shadeslayer> nope
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no?
<smartboyhw> Oh gor
<smartboyhw> *god
<smartboyhw>        -vversion
<smartboyhw>               Causes changelog information from all  versions  strictly  later
<smartboyhw>               than version to be used.
<smartboyhw> Eh?
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand thhat
<shadeslayer> funky thing is dpkg-buildpackage -h documents the flag
<shadeslayer>   -v<version>    changes since version <version>.
<shadeslayer> does that make more sense?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Edge just passed 10m
<smartboyhw> 200000 away from hitting the record
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Done
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> running script to fix the version
<ScottK> yofel: You should also use -v for merges so you get all the Debian changelog entries on the .changes file.
<yofel> ScottK: that's what I do, I just don't use it anywhere else
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Yeah, doesn't come up much otherwise.
<shadeslayer> I wonder where murthy went
<shadeslayer> I don't see him around these days
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, +1
<smartboyhw> What happened to him?
<shadeslayer> phew
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that should be everything
 * shadeslayer is afk for a bit
<shadeslayer> or rather, I'll return tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> cya
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, tmr morning!?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes, I'm tired
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh:(
<smartboyhw> Good night then:P
<shadeslayer> well, too early to sleep :P
<shadeslayer> it's only 7:30 PM
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it's 10:04 PM here:P
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: normally yes (about printer driver)
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: any ideas what I'm not installing to make that work? or should I ask till?
<Riddell> Quintasan, shadeslayer, anyone: plasma active 4.0 tars due this evening
<Quintasan> SPLENDID
<Quintasan> We shall bring them into our repositories!
<Riddell> some notes from martin http://paste.kde.org/p2993d2e9/
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: do you have system-config-printer installed?
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: basically if you just have system-config-printer-udev it will set it up even if you are not logged in
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: hmm, I've system-config-printer-udev but not system-config-printer-common (or -gnome)
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: alas it doesn't just set it up with system-config-printer-udev
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: so, if you open the add printer dialog now you probably need the -gnome because if had the dbus interface used to find the best driver
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: btw now I wonde why print-manager package does not depends on the -gnome anymore :P
<dantti_laptop> *wonder
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: well it's -gnome
<dantti_laptop> well it should at least have a recommends then.. it would be good if the dbus interface didn't depend on gtk but well  :(
<Riddell> I'll play around a bit with those installed thanks
<dantti_laptop> yw, if you know the driver you can add using print-manager but s-c-p has a good logic to find the best ones, sadly that isn't easy to replicate 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: My brethren! We shall bestow the glory of new Plasma Active 4 upon our repostories so then can shine brightly and guide lost souls to our distribution
<Riddell> hmm, precise not happy for upgrade
<Riddell>  akonadi-server : Depends: libboost-program-options1.53.0 but it is not installable
 * genii makes a note not to upgrade today
<Riddell> that makes no sense, it build-deps on libboost-program-options1.48-dev
<Riddell> ah hah s/saucy/precise/ in sources.list would help
<Riddell> yes much better
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: your brother is in #kubuntu :)
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Riddell> !testers | 4.11 for precise in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ubottu> 4.11 for precise in kubuntu-ppa/backports: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<TheOneRing> hi does anyone know hefeweiz3n personally? he still has my ac adapter which I lost in bilbao and I cant reach him by mail or irc
<yofel> Riddell: digikam and amarok were fixed before you copied, yes?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, what needs fixed?
<Riddell> yofel: amarok is 2.7.90 and digikam is 3.3.0
<yofel> digikam is built against 4.10, but amarok is ok
<yofel>  digikam:
<yofel>     4:3.3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04+KDE4.11~ppa1 0
<yofel>          50 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<yofel>      4:3.3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa6 0
<yofel>          50 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<Quintasan> Getting 4.11 for raring tested
<Quintasan> precise has to be done by someone else or to wait
<Riddell> yofel: I copied 4:3.3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04+KDE4.11~ppa1  to backpotrs
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> that should be everything then :)
<soee> Riddell, Raring tested / https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874/stream/071f86c9-07eb-4262-b193-650bb6053552
<Riddell> how's this? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.11
<Riddell> soee: all ok?
<soee> Riddell, seems so
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.11
<yofel> Riddell: wrong PPA
<Riddell> tsk, changed it in one please but missed oher
<Riddell> fixed
<soee> is there some difference using apt-add-repository and add-apt-repository ?
<yofel> soee: none, one is a symlink to the other
<Riddell> soee: no same thing
<Riddell> slightly confusing that
<Riddell> groovy, I think that's a wrap, I'm going out for a canoe, thanks for your help yofel and others, call my mobile if problems occur (jriddell.org/contact.html)
<yofel> sure, happy canoeing ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Have a nice...trip?
<Riddell> Quintasan: just an evening game of polo on the canal
<Riddell> "KDE Community (@kdecommunity) favorited one of your Tweets!"  woo, we're upstream's favourite :)
<Riddell> although I'm not convinced favorited is a word
<Quintasan> 4.11 on raring went smoothly
 * contrast is heartbroken that 4.11 won't be on Quantal.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 4.11 from ninjas on precise went smoothly
<shadeslayer> we just need proper instructions on the release announcement so that people install the HWE stack
<Quintasan> HWE?
<skellat> Hardware Enablement
<yofel> shadeslayer: how does it run for you without the HWE stack?
<Quintasan> What the hell...
 * Quintasan is totally not following now.
<yofel> contrast: well, we *could* do it.
<shadeslayer> yofel: huh?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you switched the deps right
<contrast> yofel: Go onn... :)
 * yofel wonders where howards quantal stuff ended up at...
<Quintasan> so what is this HWE stack you are talking about?
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-lts-raring precise
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-lts-raring (source: xorg-lts-raring): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu4~precise1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 188 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<yofel> kernel/X/mesa backported from raring to precise-updates
<Quintasan> oooh
<yofel> with different names though
<yofel> mostly intended for the point images
<yofel> Quintasan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I guess no UEFI support in 12.04.3 for us again
<yofel> contrast: on that topic: why not upgrade to raring but stick to quantal?
<contrast> I've been sticking with Quantal, due to the fact that 1) Unlike Raring, it will be supported until the next LTS comes out, and 2) I assumed new releases of KDE would be backported to it, as has generally been the case in the past. So now it looks like if I want 4.11, I need to update to Raring, and then update to Saucy in two months (since Raring will reach end-of-life in January).
<yofel> hm
<contrast> Sorry for the long rant -- I recognize you guys are somewhat under-staffed, and I really appreciate all the hard work you all do. :-) I'm just a bit frustrated.
<yofel> contrast: *generating* the packages is actually not much work, so we can do that. The harder part would be finding someone to test them.
 * contrast volunteers.
<contrast> What all would go into that, specifically?
<yofel> well, mostly just confirming that there's no major regression
<shadeslayer> contrast: or just go back to precise since that will supported for a good amount of time
<contrast> shadeslayer: I'd rather not downgrade my 2 systems, plus the other 4 systems (friends'/family members') I provide support for. Plus that would entail backporting every package in my PPA to Precise as well.
<shadeslayer> which reminds me
<shadeslayer> I need to find a way to get the latest hplip into precise
<yofel> why that?
<shadeslayer> something that was a huge blocker for using my desktop running LTS for my parents
<shadeslayer> can't detect my printer
<contrast> yofel: So basically: on a clean install of Quantal -> apt-get dist-upgrade with kubuntu-backports enabled -> check and make sure everything works ok?
<contrast> speaking of printers, on a completely unrelated note, i was shocked to see that lexmark is providing properly packaged linux drivers on their website now.
<yofel> contrast: almost, once everything is built on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.0_quantal.html, install it and confirm it works
<contrast> yofel: so install and test *everything* that's in that ppa? (i don't mind doing that at all if that's what it will take to get 4.11 on quantal, just want to make sure i'm understanding you correctly. :) )
<shadeslayer> contrast: usually it's just a matter of checking if kubuntu-full installs without file conflicts
<shadeslayer> and then running some of your choice apps from kubuntu-full :)
<yofel> uh no, just a general check. Testing all of kde would take quite a while. It's usually checking the desktop in general, 
<contrast> ahh ok. that's a relief then. :D
<contrast> So if 4.11.0 gets backported to Quantal, will it be safe to assume that its bugfix releases will as well?
<yofel> as long as someone can be found to test them
<contrast> Awesome... So could I be added to a contact list for that or something, in case I don't just happen to show up in IRC on release day? :P
<yofel> hm, we don't really have that. Just show up around release day: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.11_Release_Schedule
<contrast> Will do.
<contrast> yofel: Is there an ETA for those Quantal builds? Not trying to rush you or anything, just wondering if I should stop refreshing the page every 5 minutes. :P
<yofel> contrast: I'm uploading them now, but this will take a few hours until it's built
<contrast> Oh ok. Thanks.
<yofel> now they're starting to show up
<Noskcaj> Do you guys want me to look at syncing a few of the KTP packages? smartboyhw made a heap of ubuntu deltas that might not be needed
<Riddell> Noskcaj: go for it
<Noskcaj> Riddell, i don't have time today to file a bug, but ktp-send-file should be synced. The only changes are in the control file, which is just debian having higher package version requirements
<Noskcaj> And ktp-text-ui can be synced, it adds many new features and the ubuntu delta was just an upload
<contrast> Noskcaj: Are you planning to build those KTP packages for Quantal? I'd be happy to test them if needed.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-15
 * smartboyhw likes his name mentioned on the announcement page:P
<Noskcaj> contrast, I was just going to file a sync bug and have smartboyhw fix it
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, did you read the irclog for about 8 hours ago?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, !!!?!?!
<smartboyhw> What the？
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, the ktp packages. they need syncing
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, syncing？
<smartboyhw> I thought they are uploaded, that is
<Noskcaj> from debian
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ah, that's not *syncing*, that's *merging*
<smartboyhw> Oh no:(
<smartboyhw> Merges take a LONG time.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, isn't it a sync if there are no changes from the debian version?
<Noskcaj> The ubuntu delta is irrelevant on most of them
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, so, has Debian got the new 0.6.3 ktp version in?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, yep
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, well sync it then, if you want
<smartboyhw> But please be reminded, I have no sync rights whatsoever
<Noskcaj> I'll file some sync bugs tomorrow if you don't get time to look into it. I have soccar training soon
<smartboyhw> I'm not yet a Kubuntu dev.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i know, i was meaning file the bugs
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can't you file the bugs yourself?:P
<smartboyhw> It's just as simple as running the syncpackage command from ubuntu-dev-tools...
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i can, it's just there are a lot and you where the one who most recently merged them
<smartboyhw> Sigh
<Noskcaj> I'll do it, it's just i was hoping you could at least help
<smartboyhw> Actually, there's no need for a sync if the packages are the same version anyway
<smartboyhw> Especially since you said there are no diff.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ^
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, most have debian changes that help
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, that's merging then
<Noskcaj> as in, the changes in debian help
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I know
<Noskcaj> the debian package is better than the ubuntu package
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK then
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, where are the packages？ unstable or experimental?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, unstable. i found them all on merges.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, BTW how is it better?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5987873/ is the changelog of one
<smartboyhw> ：O
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, confirm: ALL of them are syncs?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, IDK, i've only had time to test two, i'll check them when i get to them. I can't seem to get requestsync to work. 
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, me too:P
<Noskcaj> bug 1212556 is the only one i have time to file before i go to soccer
<ubottu> bug 1212556 in Ubuntu "Please sync ktp-text-ui (universe) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212556
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I just can't simply run the requestsync command, the report editing window doesn't jump up
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^ can you help a bit?:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, exact same problem here
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hmm
<smartboyhw> :(
<yofel> smartboyhw: I've got a minue, what are you running? (commandline)
<smartboyhw> yofel, requestsync
<yofel> *minute
<yofel> without parameters? ^^
<smartboyhw> requestsync -d unstable ktp-accounts-kcm
<smartboyhw> It was Noskcaj's request so that he can put the Debian changes in.
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/p044a013a ?
<yofel> it just took ~20s until it showed up
<yofel> LP seems a bit slow
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> Well it just doesn't show up for me at all
<yofel> you could use --email maybe
<yofel> LP does have an email interface after all
 * yofel gone again
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ^
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i'll try that
<Riddell> Quintasan: something up with your blog? uds-p post on planet.kde
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, it works now, just very slowly
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, :)
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/1kcxjl/kde_software_compilation_411_released/cbntvji
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how are you today?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: good good
<smartboyhw> :)
<shadeslayer> how are you?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, great here also
<Riddell> rshort: any idea when tariq wants to go ahead with kubuntu support?
<rshort> I'll chase him up for you he's just on the phone at the minute
<Riddell> rshort: or just get him on here so I can chase him up myself :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: logs could be interesting, otherwise no idea. I tested any upgrade path I could think of
<Riddell> bwa ha ha
<Riddell> ooh hi tariq :)
 * jussi waves to Riddell
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> afternoon jussi 
<jussi> Riddell: I need money!!!!!!! :D
<jussi> Riddell: (yes it was me who did the de-opping) :D
<Riddell> you power crazed op!
<jussi> hehe
<smartboyhw> jussi, you money-and-power crazed op!
<jussi> heh
 * jussi shoots smartboyhw in the foot :D 
<jussi> with a rubber band...
<smartboyhw> jussi, it doesn't hurt at all
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you know how to setup encryption in kmail>
<yofel> same how you setup signing?
 * smartboyhw watches this interesting questioning
<yofel> only difference is that kmail will ask you to select the key before sending
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why do you want to encrypt and sign all your e-mail?
<yofel> NSA? ^^
 * yofel does now sign all his mails by default
<Riddell> do you think anyone who receives it verifies them?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: signing because incase my email gets compromised in the future and someone sends an email to my parents asking for money, they can check the sig ... and what yofel said
<yofel> nope, but if someone wants to do it they *can* do it now
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> also gives you deniability
<shadeslayer> didn't recieved a signed email from me? not mine
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. I just sent you an encrypted testmail. Haven't tried this for a while myself ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> waiting for kmail to update
<shadeslayer> it's so slowwwww
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++
<smartboyhw> Heh, this job has quite few requirements that even I can apply (LOL): https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=663
<shadeslayer> yofel: done
<yofel> yay, got it
<shadeslayer> decryption works?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> also, I saw your credentials in Bilbao
<shadeslayer> so I'm going to sign your key
<yofel> you did?
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> yep :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: I've received an email from someone interested in setting up a recurring monthly donation; do we have anything to do that? Can I forward them do you?
<Riddell> ryanakca: um, I've no idea if paypal can do that but yeah forward it to me
<jussi> Im pretty sure paypal can be set up to do that
<tester56> hi!, does anyone know in which channel I could get help with apparmor ?
<Riddell> now there's something I don't know anything about
<Riddell> #ubuntu-security I'd guess
<tester56> thanks, I 'll try it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, congrats:)
<tester56> does not seem quite active
<tester56> (ubuntu-security)
<smartboyhw> tester56, maybe because the main members of the Ubuntu Security team hasn't woken up yet?
<tester56> has anybody here experience with apparmor profiles?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: on what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, on having something you don't know about (apparmor)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh I'm sure there's plenty of those
<jussi> UGH
<smartboyhw> jussi, ?
<jussi> my fonts look like WINDOWS FONTS!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't touch your computer
<jussi> I rebooted and now I have thes horrible fonts
<shadeslayer> maybe even burn it
<shadeslayer> It's a work hazard :P
<smartboyhw> jussi, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<jussi> my eyes, my eyes
<jussi> :/
<jussi> shadeslayer: what did you change?
<jussi> seriously, anyone know what mightve gone wrong and how to fixor it ?
<smartboyhw> jussi, what did you update?
<jussi> mrgh, no idea, dont remember? its been ages since I rebooted
<smartboyhw> jussi, :O
<jussi> smartboyhw: I only really reboot for kernel updates, otherwise, sleep
 * smartboyhw thinks that is NOT advisable:P
<jussi> smartboyhw: why? 
<smartboyhw> jussi, sleep might easily cause your computer to break.
<jussi> smartboyhw: mhm? 
<smartboyhw> And when some packages REALLY require reboots and you don't, it's not going well....
<yofel> almost none do that though. I haven't rebooted for 9 days either (still running 3.10.0-6)
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh, run a newer kernel;)
<yofel> but I have to reboot to do that ;P
<smartboyhw> Sigh, why do you guys HATE reboots?
<yofel> because I have to restore the session and type half a dozen passwords on reboot
<yofel> I'm too lazy for that usually
<smartboyhw> yofel, your fault:P
<smartboyhw> Half a dozen
<yofel> user, kwallet, ssh, gpg and sometimes something on web or vbox
<jussi> yofel: half a dozen only =
<jussi> I have like 15 on the web, plus 5 or ktp jabber rooms, kmail, and a bunch of other things
<jussi> so Riddell, when are you gonna do this? :D
<jussi> http://goingsoloadventure.blogspot.ca/2012/12/so-whats-next-for-me-in-2013.html
<Riddell> that's pure Baltic!
<Riddell> jussi: you know Baltic is Scots slang for so cold you can't do anything?  I think that suggests I might not be able to do it
<smartboyhw> !project-neon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about project-neon
<smartboyhw> MEH
<smartboyhw> (Or rather, BAH! HUMBUG_
<yofel> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<smartboyhw> ubottu: !project-neon is !neon
<yofel> note that kf5 is undocumented
<smartboyhw> yofel, we should fix the kde-workspace build error in neon before talking about kf5:P
<yofel> uh, everytime I look at it, it failed with a code error
<yofel> a different one each time
<yofel> not our fault
<Riddell> kinae in the nature of the project
<Riddell> kindae in the nature of the project
<smartboyhw> Hmm, it's rather quiet these days..
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel when are you going to write the reply to my mail? (I know shadeslayer will reply today)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: today :)
<smartboyhw> OK, so all of you marks a Thursday as a "reply mail day":P
<yofel> smartboyhw: sorry, I'm drowning in work a bit and am not in the mood to write up that to-read list right now, I'll try to do it over the weekend
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh:( No worries, at least Riddell and shadeslayer will reply today:P
 * shadeslayer has been doing paperwork all day
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, paperwork?:O
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: for a UK visa
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a little confusing.. since you want to go to spain
 * smartboyhw guesses that shadeslayer won't have time to reply the mail then:(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure, but I also want to visit the UK since I have relatives/friends there
<shadeslayer> and it'll be cheaper than ever to do that \o/
 * smartboyhw does NOT need a visa to UK or to Spain
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how come?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because I have a UK passport:P
<shadeslayer> o_o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does a schengen visa not let you into the UK then?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, AFAICT I still need to apply for a UK Visa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-immigration/do-you-need-a-visa/
<Riddell> smelly old UK
<shadeslayer> Visit / India / Spain
<shadeslayer> "If you are coming to the UK for a short stay as a visitor, you must obtain a visa before you travel here."
<shadeslayer> If UK was part of schengen territory, I'd be able to travel
<Riddell> how's this? http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion amarok 2.8.0
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's ready?
 * smartboyhw furiously packags
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1212722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1212722 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Please update amarok to 2.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> smartboyhw: upstream seems a little unsure but it's at http://download.kde.org/stable/amarok/2.8.0/src/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, unsure?
 * smartboyhw doesn't want to touch it then
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/p08dd92fc/
<smartboyhw> Oh, it's ready:P
<Riddell> 16:24 < markey> Riddell: alright, it's released :)
<markey> ;)
<Riddell> markey: smartboyhw is on the case!
<markey> excellent!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: got a plan for packaging?
<markey> rdieter: Amarok 2.8.0 is tagged and ready for your sweet packaging love :)
<rdieter> markey: hot, thanks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, actually, I think I have no time now, I'll do it tomorrow (or you can assign it to somebody else)
<smartboyhw> I will take it anyways
<Riddell> smartboyhw: tomorrow is good
<Riddell> woo an Andrea B just donated £85, our highest yet
<smartboyhw> Riddell, markey um, is the opengl problem on armhf fixed?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, NEW reviews? :O
<smartboyhw> are u sure?
<Riddell> a good way to find out the sort of problems people make
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the question is: HOWTO?
<smartboyhw> Since I'm not a dev or something..
<Riddell> can you see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, of course
<Riddell> then download from there, same as I do
<smartboyhw> But how do I TELL people of the problems?
<smartboyhw> (if I found it before you guys do)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: e-mail?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK, to the uploader?
<Riddell> if you're sure of it yes
<Riddell> if unsure check with me or another archive admin
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm, I can't get some of the packages
<Riddell> some?
<smartboyhw> For instance, code-of-conduct-signing-assitant
<smartboyhw> The .orig.tar.gz failed (404)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: works for me with wget   wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/138719070/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant_0.3.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> pst, try qjoypad , that's my package :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ha!?!?
<Riddell> to keep the krita devs happy
<Riddell> best use for a playstation joypad I've seen
 * smartboyhw thought Riddell will add -dev and -dbg packages;)
<Riddell> to qjoypad?  it's an application not a library so no -dev packages
<Riddell> and I don't usually bother with -dbg, -dbgsym is there automatically
<Riddell> although that's a bit confusing to users
 * Riddell out
 * smartboyhw doesn't see any problems with Riddell's package, sorry;P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yay, I'll approve it :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will read through those soon enough:)
<tester56> Riddel: My apparmor problem was not solveable because the possibilities kde offers
<tester56> *of 
<juancarlos> hello, we got any Libre stand-alone Mobile Browser emulator for x86_64 Linux ?, like Mozilla Fennec was, or like Opera Mobile, not somethig that got tiny window, but actually emulate the device
<juancarlos> :(
<juancarlos> time to time we lose stuff, first qt-multimedia, then the Mobile Browser emulator  :(
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Is it ok if i merge pbuilder?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-16
<ScottK> Noskcaj: pbuilder isn't Kubuntu specific at all, so this isn't the right channel.
<manchicken> apachelogger: Yo. You going to be online at all on Saturday?
<smartboyhw> Someone please review https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/amarok_2.8.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Noskcaj> ScottK, I asked here because he wasn't online in -motu
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, private message?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, sure
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Don't ask to PM me, just PM. I'll either reply or not be there at all and see it later
<smartboyhw> ah:)
<smartboyhw> sure
<Noskcaj> Riddell, PING
<Noskcaj> Can someone look at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/ktp-call-ui/0.6.3-1 ? It's the only ktp branch that still needs to be edited for ubuntu
<Riddell> Noskcaj: hi
<Noskcaj> hey Riddell. I've merged pbuilder already, do you mind looking at the branch? also, all but one of the ktp programs now have sync bugs. The other has ubuntu specific patches
<Noskcaj> (which also need approving)
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/pbuilder/215 ?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, yep. sorry i forgot to link it
<Riddell> looking
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Riddell> Noskcaj: waa
<Riddell> [FAIL] test_debuildopts expected [] but got [/tmp/tmp.PD39vpkTKx/usr/share/pbuilder/pbuilderrc: line 3: keyk: command not found]
<Riddell> Noskcaj: it fails on the tests, any idea what that's about?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, no. It doesn't look related to anything i changed though. unless setting the distro as "saucy" caused it
<Riddell> Noskcaj: do you know if anything is changed outside the debian/ directory compared to debian?
<Riddell> mm yes lots
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Most are from debian, some left over and auto-applied from previous uploads
<Riddell> Noskcaj: it is something you've added http://paste.kde.org/p4c4bd722/
<Noskcaj> Riddell, i don't remember doing that. i assume fixing it will fix the tests breakage
<Noskcaj> but debian didn't do that, so i must have somehow deleted that by accident. 
<Noskcaj> Riddell, I have to go now. If there's anything that i need to change, ping me in the morning (2000UTC)
<Riddell> Noskcaj: it's working with that removed, thanks for the merge
<Riddell> hum, ktp-accounts-kcm in debian has a different md5sum from upstream and us
<Riddell> and other ktp bits too
<smartboyhw> Riddell: yofel or whoever: Do you guys have experience with generated .la files having problems with https://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/LAFileRemoval ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: apachelogger^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not sure what your question is, I think if you remove a .la file you need to rebuild all the rdepends
<smartboyhw> Riddell: the problem is that the file keeps being generated at build-time..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's the problem? either package it or don't surely
<Riddell> !testers | user-manager from git needs testing
<ubottu> user-manager from git needs testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<smartboyhw> Riddell: here's the problem. Some of the dependeny_lib are useful to be linked, some or not.....
<smartboyhw> *are
<smartboyhw> Hmm...
<smartboyhw> Riddell: BTW, got some time to review 2.8.0?
<smartboyhw> I mean, for Amarok
<smartboyhw> It's in my packaging-staging-1 PPA
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sure, where's packaging-staging-1?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: find it in launchpad.net/~smartboyhw please;P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you done it for saucy? planning on raring or precise?
<smartboyhw> I'm currently in Debian
<smartboyhw> Riddell: review it for Saucy first:P
 * smartboyhw reboots back to Ed/K/Ubuntu:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm back:P
<Riddell> welcome back!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so, you managed to find my PPA?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: sorry testing user-manager right now
<yofel> smartboyhw: not really, I don't know much about libtool
<smartboyhw> yofel, :(
<smartboyhw> yofel, then you got anytime to review amarok?:P
<yofel> too busy, sorry
<smartboyhw> Meh:(
<yofel> smartboyhw: what's up with this bzr diff? http://paste.kde.org/p6ba14f34
<yofel> also, unless the package was uploaded to archive, bzr series is UNRELEASED
<yofel> the uploader sets that and tags
<markey> smartboyhw: how is Amarok 2.8 packaging coming along?
<markey> we plan to make the release official tonight
<markey> public I mean
<smartboyhw> yofel, ask yofel ...
<markey> yofel: ^ :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, DUNNO about the control file...
 * smartboyhw did not notice that...
<yofel> smartboyhw: I'm waiting for you to answer why you overwrote my change
<smartboyhw> yofel, I don't know (AT ALL)
 * smartboyhw wonders what the hell had happened...
<yofel> let me guess? you started form the archive package, then took bzr, updated, copied your debian folder to bzr and comitted?
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh huh
<yofel> well, like this you will loose any changes that are staged in bzr
<smartboyhw> Sorry...
<smartboyhw> My epic fault:(
<yofel> well, happens, please watch next time. It can also happen that people upload without committing to bzr so you need to watch both directions
<smartboyhw> yofel, sorry again..
<yofel> no problem, that's what we do the reviews for ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: do you want to fix it or should I?
<smartboyhw> yofel, you:)
<yofel> ok
<yofel> smartboyhw: looks good otherwise, uploaded
<smartboyhw> yofel, but now we are receiving many reports of 4.11 upgrades not working;O
<yofel> "many" where?
<smartboyhw> yofel, #kubuntu
<smartboyhw> 3 at the same time (suddenly)
<yofel> I don't really have time for support, but I can at least look at the one who posted the apt output
<Riddell> ta da http://docs.kubuntu.org
<smartboyhw> yofel, can you tell Riddell what packages to rebuild?
<smartboyhw> ^
<Riddell> manchicken: plenty of bugs in that should you be interested in fixing them :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, which ones anyway?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: who what?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nothing, :P
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm going to try to get in some work tomorrow after my half marathon.
<yofel> Riddell: discussing bug 1213066
<ubottu> bug 1213066 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to 4.11 causes vast packages removal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213066
<yofel> which is mostly extra kde stuff
<manchicken> Riddell: I've been doing a lot of studying and code quizzes for a job hunt.
<smartboyhw> yofel, so basically, every package depending on libtaskmanager needs a bump, right?
<yofel> pretty much, a no change rebuild should suffice
<yofel> but do check whether it actually builds
<Riddell> what version is this?
<yofel> precise
<Riddell> so these ones http://paste.kde.org/p2cd3656f/
<smartboyhw> That's mostly kde-workspace
<Riddell> I did test upgrade with kde-full and kubuntu-full installed but I guess those are obscure plugins and the like not included in those meta packages
<Riddell> less these ones http://paste.kde.org/p1d557de8/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, but the package NAMES are the same
<Riddell> mm good point
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm code failure for amarok armhf again sigh (even with the libopengl depend optional now)
<smartboyhw> Alright, the .so files again:P
<manchicken> Riddell: There are several companies I may end up going to work for, I had to learn a bunch of algorithm stuff for the interviews. I'm hopefully coming off of that now.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to remove a file for a specific architecture in debian/rules?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you mean delete it only on arm?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to go to the current job. Later.
<Riddell> ifeq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH),armel armhf))
<Riddell>  rm file
<Riddell> endif
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thank you:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: would be one way?
<Riddell> so elequent is makefile syntax
<smartboyhw> Riddell, actually, I'm wrong, I mean for a .install file:P
<smartboyhw> Like, that file doesn't exist in armhf
<Riddell> smartboyhw: needs a separate foo.install.armhf file
<Riddell> check  man dh_install  for the syntax
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so I copy everything over, and comment out that file?
<Riddell> yeah I think so, check the man page
<Riddell> (another way is to not include the file in the .install and have something in rules which copies it if it's there)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't think it says about .install.armhf files..
<Riddell> hmm you're right, but try it, it should work
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait, I saw in not-installed that some files are installed using debian/rules for non-arm only, but where's that relative bit in rules?
<Riddell> mm kde-window-manager breaks old styles manually that's what it is http://paste.kde.org/p8825d2a5/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: relative bit?
<yofel> I backported a working qtcurve now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I mean, the bit that installs those files
<yofel> the rest doesn't look fixable from our side
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what are you packaging?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, amarok.
<smartboyhw> The armhf build failed because one of the spectrum files wasn't included in that “using debian/rules to install specifically to non-arm"
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm, yes, not sure what's happened there
<smartboyhw> ...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: this is what's in an old revision http://paste.kde.org/pece4cf60/
 * smartboyhw checks the logs:P
<Riddell> ah moved by yofel with comment   * Remove spectrum analyzer file from debian/rules, no longer upstream
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> sounds vaguely familiar now that you mention it
<smartboyhw> uhm obviously
<smartboyhw> It's still included...
<smartboyhw> Well, with another filename though:P
<yofel> is it?
 * yofel testbuilds
<smartboyhw> yofel, 
<smartboyhw> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/amarok_context_applet_analyzer.so': No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> Without the "spectrum"
<smartboyhw> Damnitr
<yofel> ah
 * smartboyhw adds it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel please check on kubuntu-packaging/amarok branch
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ifeq (,$filter armel armhf,$(DEB_HOST_ARCH)))
<Riddell> shouldn't htat be ifneq?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you gave me http://paste.kde.org/pece4cf60/
<smartboyhw> Oh wait, I forgot to endif though
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well did you compile it to check?
<Riddell> does usr/lib/kde4/amarok_data_engine_spectrum_analyzer.so not exist? if not remove it the comment from the .install file
<yofel> ifeq is correct
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it exists, but not for armhf
<Riddell> smartboyhw: keeping that indentation would be good
<smartboyhw> Since there is NO libopengl for armhf
 * smartboyhw hates indentation:(
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so shouldn't it be in debian/rules?
<yofel> smartboyhw: make is very particular about indentation
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah, you mean that
<yofel> and correct type of indentation
<yofel> what you did is invalid btw.
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, with spectrum not
<yofel> ifeq/endif mustn't be indented
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK, fixing...
<yofel> and indentation needs to be exactly one tab
<yofel> no spaces
<smartboyhw> yofel, check current branch?
<yofel> smartboyhw: for reference http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Rule-Syntax
 * smartboyhw adds another doc to TOREAD
<yofel> the full make manual is LONG, no need to read everything. But the basics are mandatory
<smartboyhw> yofel, the basics = everything....
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, that should work now
<yofel> does it build?
<smartboyhw> yofel, running debuild -j4 here
<yofel> :)
<smartboyhw> I WANT A -j8!!!!!
<yofel> get yourself another PC and use icecc
<yofel> not that it works here
<Riddell> or one of the expensive ec2s
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell NO MONEY
<yofel> ccache would be an idea too, but that's been pretty unreliable for me lately so I'm not using it anymore
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can ask me to set them up, but it takes some time to set up so no great advantage in this case
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you testbuilding in a armhf would be good;P
<Riddell> alas I don't have one of those today
<Riddell> and I couldn't work out how to get NAT working on my modem so I can't make one available :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, .............................
<yofel> Scott's builders work again, but I'm on the wrong notebook here
<smartboyhw> That's a full MEH
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell it at least builds.....
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell so, you guys can upload the fix from kubuntu-packaging branch now I think
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you think? did you compile it?
 * shadeslayer is having crappy monitor issues
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<smartboyhw> compiled
<shadeslayer> I think the cable is frayed a bit too much
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<Riddell> hmm there's a dozen ec2 volumes that have been running for months costing us money, I'll delete them
<shadeslayer> O_O
<smartboyhw> o-o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you should have a script that runs every night at 00:00 hours that shuts down ec2 isntances
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well volumes not instances
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> I'm not quite sure what a volume is
<Riddell> or why they hang around when I never explicitly started them
<smartboyhw> O-O
<Riddell> I think I did have one to kill instances and it killed the one you were running so I stopped it
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are these neon kvms still used?
<shadeslayer> I am unsure, if they cost too much we can kill those IMHO
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they don't cost much but I'll delete ones from last year
 * Riddell deletes 100 kvm things
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> IMHO you can delete upto this month
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: are you able to backport to raring and precise now or shall I do it?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no ktp review? :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what needs reviewed?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you:P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ktp 0.6.3 in raring unapproved queue
<shadeslayer> me and smartboyhw SRU'd it
<smartboyhw> REMINDER: Kubuntu 12.04.3 is NEXT WEEK
<Riddell> ah, SRU
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.11.0 saucy/archive raring/backports precise/ninjas| 13.10 Alpha 2 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj | Kubuntu 12.04.3 is on coming Thursday
 * smartboyhw is a bit tired...
<Riddell> hmm, amarok wants libtag 1.9
<Riddell> but there's no such thing on http://taglib.github.io/
<tester56> there is a bug in the unetbootin package in saucy
<tester56> when launching it asks for the password but it fails unlocking (says wrong password)
<tester56> launching as root from terminal works though
<shadeslayer> report it?
<shadeslayer> not something we can fix tbh
<tester56> gksu is such an unnecessary dependency in a kde environment 
<Riddell> +find_package( Qt4 4.8.3 COMPONENTS QtCore QtGui QtScript QtSvg QtXml QtWebKit REQUIRED )
<Riddell> waa amarok has updated to qt 4.8.3, so can't backport precise without that
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah:(
<shadeslayer> Don't we have qt 4.8.4 for precise?
<shadeslayer> in the backports PPA
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh!?
<smartboyhw> YEAH!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> no it has 4:4.8.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1~precise1~ppa5
<Riddell> but it's fine they only bumped to 4.8.3 for the qtscript breakage which we patch for
<smartboyhw> Riddell, great
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.8
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.8
<Riddell> besides having a massing 1000px wide image
 * smartboyhw is checking
<Riddell> rshort: any sign of tariq today? he was due to e-mail me
<yofel> fixed a ppa name, otherwise good
 * smartboyhw needs to add a dot;P
<smartboyhw> And actually, 12.04 LTS , not 12.04LTS:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK here
<rshort> Riddell, He's here just been on the phone all day he says Vinay's been working on the checkout
<Riddell> rshort: tell vinay he's welcome in here if he wants me to test it
<Riddell> vinay!
<Riddell> how's the checkout going?
<smartboyhw> markey, we are ready for Amarok 2.8 release:)
<markey> excellent :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: have they both compiled in the backports?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, raring publishing
<smartboyhw> Precise probably not yet though, it builds at least:P
<smartboyhw> Actually, even precise finished
<vinay_> Hi Riddell, checkout's going fine, just finishing up on a few little things
<smartboyhw> Both waiting for publishing
<Riddell> vinay_: let me know if it's ready for proofreading or testing
<vinay_> will do
<TheOneRing> hm I try to build kde without nepomuk, and  then i dont need soprano but if i try to build akonadi I get
<TheOneRing> -- The following REQUIRED packages have not been found:
<TheOneRing>  * Soprano , Storage of semantic data , <http://soprano.sourceforge.net>
<TheOneRing>    Soprano is needed for the Nepomuk search backend
<TheOneRing> which doesnt make that much sence?
<vHanda> true. Akonadi should be made to work with Soprano
<vHanda> it's probably very simple
<vHanda> I just checked, and you can mark it as optional and it should compile
<vHanda> TheOneRing: change Soprano from REQUIRED to OPTIONAL
<TheOneRing> kk
<vHanda> ahh! If you have Strigi installed then Soprano is optional otherwise it is required. Because without either of them you will not have search
<vHanda> line 34 CMakeLists
<Riddell> sigh, pinentry has spontaniously stopped working for me with gpg :(
<contrast> Greetings. :) Sorry to bug you all, but I just saw Amarok 2.8 has been backported to Precise and Raring, but not Quantal. Any hopes of that happening if I test the packages (since this was the only thing initially holding back KDE 4.11 on Quantal)?
<shadeslayer> contrast: probably
<contrast> Ok... So should I just keep an eye on the Staging PPA like before, or..?
<Riddell> hum, ok so there's 1 user on quantal who wants backports :)
<contrast> Riddell: Well, there's me and the ~half a dozen friends/family members whose systems I support. ;)
<Riddell> oh ok ok I'll do it
<Riddell> just cos it's you :)
<contrast> haha Thanks, man. I really appreciate it. :)
<contrast> I don't want to raise a stink or anything -- I get that Quantal users are probably a near-negligible minority. It's just that it's hard for me to justify upgrading to Raring given it will stop being supported before the next LTS release comes out. :\
<Peace-> mmm what is this ? http://paste.opensuse.org/16373846
<markey> Riddell: folks: Amarok 2.8 is officially released :)
<markey> feel free to publish your news item
<yofel> \o/
<markey> and a huge Thank You to you for your timely packaging and the great distro you provide!
<markey> it's the best I could wish for
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We don't have an MRE for KTP, do we?
<mtu> hi ppl. the 4.11 quantal backports PPA upgrade has totally fried my KDE4, as in it won't start. i see "no DBUS session-bus" in kdmlog. i cannot even startx into it, even though the X server is fine (no errors).
<mtu> any thoughts on debugging?
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.8
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-17
<smartboyhw> Currently playing with Qt5 and KF5 building here
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I was hoping we could get one after this SRU
<Kalidarn> has anyone noticed a weird regression where when you rightclick on a file and alter the "Application preference order" that the changes aren't saved?
<Kalidarn> (using latest KDE from the kubuntu PPA) ie 4.11
<Kalidarn> i noticed this bug occured straight after the update
<Kalidarn> also it reset all my preferences, for example I preferred to use QVim over Qt Creator for editing .cpp files, but now Qt Creator is first in the Application Preference Order
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> just a sec
<Kalidarn> is there a solution?
<shadeslayer> kde bug 321706
<ubottu> KDE bug 321706 in kcm_filetypes "Some file type association can't be changed anymore" [Major,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321706
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> thanks
 * shadeslayer is not going to drop random bugzilla patches into kubuntu packages fwiw
<Kalidarn> heh.
<Kalidarn> i assume you would if they fix it in trunk though
<shadeslayer> assuming it's committed to the 4.11 branch, uyes
<Kalidarn> ugh waiting until 4.12 for a fix would be annoying lol
<Kalidarn> least kubuntu 14.04 isn't due any time soon
<shadeslayer> vHanda: nepomukstorage(2351)/nepomuk (storage service) Nepomuk2::Repository::open: opening repository ' "main" ' at ' "/home/shadeslayer/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/" '
<shadeslayer> I'm available for debugging btw
<Kalidarn> rather 13.10
<shadeslayer> so let me know if you need more info
<vHanda> shadeslayer: seems to be working fine.
<vHanda> shadeslayer: wait. is nepomukfilewatch and nepomukfileindexer running?
<shadeslayer> uh yeah, pasted the wrong line
<shadeslayer> it said it couldn't open the repository
<vHanda> cause that line just saying opening repo, not that it succeeded in opening
<shadeslayer> right, it didn't succeed, so I rm'd the repo
<shadeslayer> and it works now
<shadeslayer> vHanda: didn't we establish this issue a long time back? ( repository not opening etc )
<vHanda> shadeslayer: right, so removing the repo fixes it
<shadeslayer> yes
<vHanda> so with a fresh repo, it is working fine?
<shadeslayer> though that's just a workaround, not a fix
<shadeslayer> yes
<vHanda> cool. Perfect, then it's the issue with the transaction file. I'll provide a fix for that in soprano
<vHanda> let me ping Mamrok and inform her
<vHanda> thanks
<shadeslayer> okay
 * yofel is still waiting for a fix for that too btw. ^^
<shadeslayer> rm -rf your repo :P
<vHanda> I was a little afraid cause mck and agatue both have had to manually add systems for the odbc driver
<smartboyhw> Hey shadeslayer yofel 
<yofel> shadeslayer: no need to do that
<vHanda> *system links
<yofel> you only need to rm soprano-virtuoso.trx or how it's called
<shadeslayer> ah
<vHanda> yup
<vHanda> transaction file = .trx
<yofel> still not sure what that was about. There was an issue in neon where the paths were wrong, and using virtuoso from debian experimental would also break
<yofel> but nothing official could cause that kind of issue
<shadeslayer> gtg
<apachelogger> ehh, sick in summer is awesome
<apachelogger> assuming no one did the l10n review I'll hop at it on monday, in case anyone wants to join
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: ^ 
<yofel> no (l10n review?)
<apachelogger> actually, Quintasan: input methods probably also could do with a sanity review for saucy
<yofel> also, get well soon
<apachelogger> yofel: take the live image and use/install in some language to identify broken/missing localization
<yofel> aah
<Peace->  plasma-widget-smooth-tasks : Depends: libtaskmanager4abi3 (>= 4:4.8.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Peace-> after ppa with 4.11
<mtu> Hi ppl. Yesterday, the 4.11 upgrade from the quantal backports PPA totally fried my KDE. won't start, from Kdm or startx. X11 is fine, only error I can find is kdm complaining about dbus session-bus not running, but the system daemon is up
<mtu> Before I had 4.10 from the same ppa running fine. Any ideas?
<Peace-> mtu: can you start a terminal login ?
<Peace-> mtu: and try to see what startkde says ?
<yofel> Peace-: smooth-tasks rebuild uploaded
<yofel> mtu: is kubuntu-desktop still installed?
<mtu> startkde complains about no X display (although kdm is running)
<mtu> yofel: don't have the machine running, but I'm sure yes. Can check in a few minutes.
<Peace-> mtu: it says this ? startkde $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<mtu> Yes
<Peace-> mtu: if yes ===> try this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/startkde-display-is-not-set-or-cannot-connect-to-the-x-server/
<Peace-> mtu: try what it says after this sudo nano /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<mtu> I'll check, get back to you in a few minutes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think we should get the kscreen/libkscreen SRUs verified and out first.
<smartboyhw> !testers | Please verify the SRU for libkscreen & kscreen in raring-proposed
<ubottu> Please verify the SRU for libkscreen & kscreen in raring-proposed: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Peace-> :) Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_backports_ubuntu_dists_raring_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<smartboyhw> Peace-: Re-run apt-get update
<Peace-> smartboyhw: 
<Peace-> The following packages have been kept back:
<Peace->   kscreen
<Peace-> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Peace-> ok the problem of mismathc is gone
<smartboyhw> Peace-: BTW just run sudo apt-get install kscreen if you want to upgrade it.
<Peace-> smartboyhw: done it seems it works properly too
<smartboyhw> Peace-: :)
<mtu> kubuntu-desktop was indeed not installed, however the heck that happened
<mtu> now pulling some more updates (slow connection), then will see if KDE start again
<yofel> mtu: cany ou plase share your /var/log/apt/history.log, that'll tell what apt did
<mtu> yofel: i'd be embarrassed to, because yesterday i panicked around with ppa-purge. but if you promise not to laugh, i can ;)
<mtu> i can also tell you the approximate date/time when the critical stuff happened
<mtu> but first, it either works now, or i have to find out how to pastebin from the console :D
 * mtu is back in business
<mtu> thanks a bunch, i was pretty much panicking there
<Peace-> mtu: so it was plasma desktoop to reinstall or the file to be edited?
<mtu> kubuntu-desktop, and a bunch of dependencies, was suddenly not installed anymore
<mtu> apt history here: http://paste.kde.org/p3bdf32a0/37674383/ (pass: mtu)
<mtu> critical stuff was yesterday, ca. 22:30 local time
<Peace-> ok read up
<tsdgeos> guys, what's up with kopete and kalzium that are not still at 4.11.0 in saucy?
<smartboyhw_> tsdgeos: :O
<yofel> kopete is FTBFS on powerpc
<yofel> kalzium is FTBFS on !armhf
<smartboyhw_> yofel, oh:(
<yofel> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.11.0'.  Stop.
<yofel> WHAT?
<smartboyhw_> :O
 * yofel adds libpython2.7-dev to libavogadro-dev depends
<yofel> should fix kalzium
<smartboyhw_> What happened to kopete powerpc FTBFS?
<yofel> huh
<yofel> ../../../../../protocols/jabber/googletalk/libjingle/talk/base/systeminfo.cc:105:2: error: #error "Unknown architecture."
 * smartboyhw_ emits blood.
<mtu> Peace-: yofel: thanks again, ppl =) i'll be off. seeyas!
<yofel> ScottK: your powerpc fix doesn't quite seem to work ^
<ScottK> Apparently not.
<smartboyhw_> :(
<yofel> ScottK: do you think dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_GNU_CPU would work? as that says x86_64 here, while DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE is x86_64-linux-gnu
 * yofel has no idea what DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE would be on powerpc
 * yofel gives it a try
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks for looking into it.
<shadeslayer> fun 2.3.2 is FTBFS in ARM
<shadeslayer> *qtwebkit 2.3.2
<Quintasan> aw shit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: Do we compile kdelibs with upnp as of 4.11?
<Quintasan> or was the lib in universe?
 * Quintasan can't recall
<yofel> it was a craplib, and it's in universe
<Quintasan> Can we remove the upnp plugin from install files then?
<Quintasan> It's useless if we don't do it.
<yofel> why is that even there?
<Quintasan> Don't ask me
<yofel> I mean, why is it even built?
<Quintasan> If there is a flag it should be disabled, if not then don't install it.
 * Quintasan grabs source
<yofel> please work from bzr...
<Quintasan> Ah yes, certainly
<Quintasan> yofel: Pushed to bzr
<Quintasan> there is no cmake switch so I removed it from install files
<Noskcaj> why is kdenetwork newer in raring than saucy?
<yofel> Noskcaj: huh? 5:78ubuntu4 is larger than 4:4.10.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1
<yofel> or what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> 4:4.10.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1 over 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu1
<yofel> looks like kdenetwork needs removal from the archive then
<yofel> it was split up into several source packages
<Noskcaj> kdeadmin has the same issue
<yofel> it'll be kdeadmin, kdenetwork, kdesdk and kdetoys IIRC
<Noskcaj> kdetoys is fine. can i try and merge the latest kdetoys?
<yofel> Noskcaj: debian has 4.10.5 from what I see, we have amor, kteatime and ktux 4.11.0
<Noskcaj> yofel, ok. Then what should be done about the notification in merges.ubuntu.com ?
<yofel> uhm, nothing, we need source removal requests for those really, they're obsolete
<yofel> once the sources are gone MOM should remove the merges too I hope
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/donate -> contribute to Kubuntu points to https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/community/contribute I'm pretty much sure it's not what we want
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1213479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1213479 in Kubuntu Website "Donate Link goes to Admin Site" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> Quintasan: Now Points to: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute (funny that HTTPs did not work for me so I switched it to HTTP).
#kubuntu-devel 2013-08-18
<manchicken> Riddell: My last code quiz submitted, I'm moving back over to the kubuntu-debug-installer.
<Mamarok> hm, somebody should have a look at bug 975327, as the UPnP support should be available now IIUC
<ubottu> bug 975327 in hupnp (Ubuntu) "libhupnp 1.0.0, cagibi >=0.2, kio-upnp-ms, all needed in repositories" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975327
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> Mamarok: Unless we get libhupnp in main UPnP support is no go
<Quintasan> It's still in universe for some reason
<Quintasan> ScottK or Riddell could take a look if they have time
<Riddell> Quintasan: what at?
<Riddell> isn't upnp support in kdelibs considered unstable?
<Riddell> there might well be a libhupnp MIR already done (and probably failed)
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hupnp/+bug/682404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682404 in hupnp (Ubuntu Natty) "MIR hupnp" [Undecided,Expired]
<Quintasan> It was Fix Commited but nothing really happend
<Quintasan> Mamarok: ^^^ what Riddell asked is kind of relevant.
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's kind of simple. We will not have UPnP support in KDE at all if we do not compile kdelibs with UPnP support.
<Quintasan> There is/was one strange thing though.
<Quintasan> When I simply pulled libhupnp-dev when building kdelibs it was not enough
<Quintasan> I had to explicitly add -DWITH_UPNP (or something like that) to rules to get it compile with UPnP support.
<Quintasan> Why do I have to explicitly tell CMake I want the feature to be turned on when the headers are detected when I didn't have to do so for other optional features?
<Quintasan> IMO this needs to be discussed in detail at #kde-devel
<Riddell> Quintasan: I strongly suspend that's needed because upnp isn't very stable or recommended by upstream
<Riddell> ah this says it was disabled due to usability issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hupnp/+bug/682404/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682404 in hupnp (Ubuntu Natty) "MIR hupnp" [Undecided,Expired]
<Riddell> which is indeed the case with that weird share plasma widgets feature, it's been removed properly now upstream I think
<Riddell> but that suggests that hupnp might not be an issue for something else to use
<Riddell> commit logs might reveal more
<manchicken> Okay, this is silliness... why can't I build libqapt now, when I could before? Now CMake is complaining about missing Qt4.
<Quintasan> manchicken: install qt4-default?
<Riddell> install libqt4-dev ?
<manchicken> Riddell: The later is installed... I could have sworn I installed the former.
<manchicken> But I didn't.
<manchicken> Not on the VM.
<Riddell> removing build cache sometimes helps
<yofel> Quintasan, Riddell: what I remember about hupnp in 4.6 is that it was constantly making the device manager pop up and display network devices every few minutes which couldn't be turned off
<yofel> as for HUPNP_ENABLED FALSE, afiestas should know more as he seems to have committed that
<Riddell> Quintasan: want to put a copy of kdelibs and amarok in a ppa with it enabled so we can test?
<manchicken> D'oh! VM out of space.
<markey> is Amarok 2.8 available for Kubuntu 12.10?
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> markey: yep it compiled https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=amarok&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal
<Riddell> I didn't do it at first but seems like some people still use it for some reason so I threw it in there, not yet tested
<markey> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> markey: do you have a tester?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.8 updated with 12.10
<soee> good evening :)
<Quintasan> hi
<afiestas> yofel: don't use hupnp
<afiestas> that's why it is false by default, it shouldn't be used
<yofel> afiestas: Quintasan was looking at it
<yofel> afiestas: was there a large issue with it? or is it unmaintained, or..?
<afiestas> never worked
<yofel> I think it did work to *some* extent when we tried it, though I don't remember much about it
<afiestas> it never worked
<ScottK> And it's kind of a bad idea even if it worked.
<afiestas> ScottK: why is a bad idea having upnp/dlna support ?
<ScottK> Allowing random things to plug and play over the network seems risky.
<afiestas> your pc already has plenty of those, one more wouldn't hurt that much
<ScottK> If you're already bleeding from one arterial wound, another should be fine?
<ScottK> It would be ~OK for things on a private network only, but who never takes their laptop to a coffee shop?
<manchicken> Yay, growing the partition for my VirtualBox testbed.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-11
<ScottK> Riddell: pykde5 packages: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+sourcepub/4346355/+listing-archive-extra
<ScottK> Riddell: Also, two review requests that someone (maybe you) might commit: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119704/ and https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119705/
<seaLne> upgrading to the 4.13.97 packages in trusty this morning resulted in http://paste.kde.org/palqhclfs an apt-get -f install looks like its fixed it
<seaLne> well after that the dist-upgrade then complained about kmail requiring another apt-get -f install before finally finishing
<Riddell> um, wibble
<Riddell> there's a file overwrite issue in kmail I need to fix
<Riddell> but that's a bit bigger
<Riddell> I tested with kubuntu-desktop installed
<Riddell> guess I need to test with kde-full and other bits installed
<seaLne> calligrastage-data was also left behind when that uninstalled calligra
<santa> morning
<santa> Riddell: hi, do you remember all that faulty wrap-and-sort's which removed some -dev packages?
<santa> I found out by accident whats wrong -> using " \n" instead of plain "\n" to separate paragraphs
<yofel> there's even a bug report for that
<santa> that confuses python-debian and wrap-and-sort
<yofel> against python-debian IIRC
<santa> indeed
<santa> we can workaround it tough
<Riddell> santa: ah hah
<santa> so I'm sending a couple of merge requests to make the wrap-and-sort safe while the bug doesn't get fixed
<santa> also it will be very convenient for me in siduction, since I'm dealing with the packages with python-debian
<soee> is there some info @ plasma 5.0.1 ?
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.1_utopic.html
<santa> Riddell: merge requests sent, if I'm not mistaken only 3 source packages from frameworks affected, none from plasma
<santa> yofel: if you have the bug report of python debian at hand, it would be nice to have a link to post my findings
<Riddell> thanks
<yofel> santa: debian 655988
<ubottu> Debian bug 655988 in src:python-debian "python-debian: deb822 wrong result when space in newline after paragraph" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/655988
<yofel> santa: also watch out for debian 743174
<ubottu> Debian bug 743174 in python-debian "paragraph parsing truncates on comments" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/743174
<Riddell> markey: do you know if there's any plans to replace nepomuk in amarok with baloo?
<markey> Riddell: yes I think that would make sense
<Riddell> markey: at the moment I'm removing nepomuk from the package as it doesn't exist any more, is that going to break lots of things?
<santa> yofel: ah, they already know its for the spaces, let's see if they fix it, then. thank you for the links :)
<markey> Riddell: not going to break anything of importance. I think you could go ahead
<Riddell> 2123123123
<Riddell> meh
<valorie> who's phone number?
<valorie> oops
<valorie> whose
<Riddell> nobody's just this silly router half dropping connections 
<Riddell> and me typing away in frustration
<valorie> sounds like what we are experiencing here
<valorie> perhaps the whole internet is sick
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<apachelogger> sdfghjkl
<apachelogger> who the bloody fing hell put a beta release in the fing backports ppa
<Mamarok> heja, guys, shouldn't be the 4.13.97 release be in beta instead of backports?
 * Mamarok putting things a bit more diplomatical than what Harald just did :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: that might have been me
<apachelogger> might fine job there
<apachelogger> *mighty
<Riddell> Mamarok: do you think you can keep harald from eating me?
<Mamarok> he just had lunch, no wirries
<Mamarok> worries*
<Mamarok> and I still have some chocolate at hand for the worst case :)
<soee_> broken http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.1_utopic.html
<Riddell> soee_: should be fixed in a minute
<soee_> :D
<Riddell> Mamarok: yeah but there's another two days until 4.14 appears and the mistake will be overwritten and forgotten
<Mamarok> not by mighty logger I fear...
<Riddell> aww look the guy who does http://www.themukt.com/ likes us http://paste.kde.org/p8rcupv9c
<valorie> very nice
<Mamarok> yeah, nice one :)
<Mamarok> /var/cache/apt/archives/khelpcenter4_4%3a4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2_amd64.deb 
<Mamarok> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/othercontrolmodules.desktop', which is also in package kde-runtime-data 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1
<Riddell> um, not seen that one
<Riddell> Mamarok: you just doing a dist-upgrade with kubuntu-ppa/backports enabled?
<Mamarok> not a dist upgrade, just a plain upgrade
<Mamarok> error message made by muon package manager
<Odur> Heh, I just wondered if I had enabled beta backports by mistake, then I checked here :)
<Riddell> Odur: any issues with it besides being in the wrong place?
<Odur> Riddell: Haven't tried it yet.
<Riddell> Odur: have you installed it?
<Odur> Riddell: Nope. I just saw the upgrade notice
<Mamarok> works fine, the error was corrected with -f
<Riddell> Mamarok: still I'll put in a replaces/breaks to stop future issues, thanks for notifying
<Riddell> allee: did you do your digikam merge request?
<soee_> woho almost all green :)
<soee_> someone on plasma5 atm? want to ask about one thing
<soee_> we have systray, with arrow icon to show more options (Status and notifications etc.), now thers some 'lag' with icons when opening this widget - we see widget opened and the icons shows up sometimes with a small delay
<soee_> probably when opening first time this widgert after reboot, shouldnt they (icons) be cached somehow to prevent this 'lag' ?
<Riddell> seaLne: calligra was getting removed because there's a library that changed version plus it depends on nepomuk which is dead, I'm backporting it but as usual it's taking ages
 * Riddell out
<soee_> Riddell: will you release 5.0.1 today for tests?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: nice work! http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/volume/
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: is this supposed to be merged with kmix? or does it replace kmix? 
<soee_> btw kubuntu 14.10 will ship pulseaudio 5 ?
<kdeuser56> soee_: good question ... does not yet look like it
<soee_> what holds it back ?
<kdeuser56> i don't know
<soee_> :)
<kdeuser56> soee_: but you could try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/pulse-testing
<soee_> oh interesting
<shadeslayer> psht, who needs PA, we can just cat to /dev/snd
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ you should make phonon read from /dev/snd
<shadeslayer> and write to /dev/snd
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I hope you are joking :D
<allee> Riddell: no merge request yet. Had no time  over the weekend.  Started again right now ...
<Darkwing> Hey claydoh
<allee> shadeslayer: what's the naming convention for a debian/patches/  diff that is takens from upstream git (i.e. can be dropped after next release)
<allee> and described in a b.k.o report
<shadeslayer> allee: upstream_foo_bar_unicorns.patch
<allee> shadeslayer: thx
<claydoh> hey Darkwing sorry for the late pong
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I wasn't
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw thoughts on proposing policy around experimental libs?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer:serously?
<shadeslayer> its' the one true way
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go ahead?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: policy stuff? yeah, will do tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> written down
<shadeslayer> ETOODRUNK
<apachelogger> I am writing the shittiest code in a long time
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am copying the shittiest code around
<shadeslayer> is that because you're not sufficiently drunk
<shadeslayer> mmm breakpad has no package
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<shadeslayer> someone did a blog post
<shadeslayer> on Breakpad and Qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna refactor me code?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> breakpadding
<apachelogger> I now can move a bar in dragon through my code
<apachelogger> it's sorcery I say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: breaking pad
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are my glasses downstairs
<shadeslayer> I can't see them hee
<shadeslayer> *here
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> tangled in wires
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: is your audio plasma applet now supposed to replace kmix?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: volume, sorry
<apachelogger> who knows
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't see them
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found them
<shadeslayer> nvm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: scru u
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: you should know if you feel like further extending your work ...
<apachelogger> I should?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: you coded this ... right?
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer> no u
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: so you have a plan, no?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell alex that I'll look into other things on my todo tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell him yourself, he's angry at me
<shadeslayer> for catching something
<apachelogger> no one likes a smartass :P
<shadeslayer> or well, I think he's angry at me
<shadeslayer> no shit
<apachelogger> give him a hug, surely that will help
<shadeslayer> why do you think I hate you
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> why now I am angry at u 2
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: it would be pretty cool to see this further developed and support more advanced actions like moving sinks 
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> that way no one talks to me
<shadeslayer> and I win
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * apachelogger doesn't think anyone ever anywhere should support moving sinks
 * sithlord48 supports moving of sinks.
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: sorry I meant redirecting audio ... like for example you can redirect shound from your browser to your microphone input
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: that way one could easily share stuff with friends when chatting with them at the same time
 * apachelogger supports moving computers up and down the stairs
<sithlord48> this is why i am forced to use veromix  instead of kmix would love to see support for that in next kde mixer when using pulse or any sound system where you can do it.
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: this is really easy to achive with pulseaudio
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: thing is how to expose pulseaudio in a sensible way in a system tray applet
<apachelogger> write a thread on forum.kde.org
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: would you read it?
<apachelogger> sure
<kdeuser56> I find the following question very interesting for example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/421014/share-an-audio-playback-stream-through-a-live-audio-video-conversation-like-sk
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: ok, I will do so after sleeping a few hours, will ping you about it ... any objections if I use the visual design groups forum?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> might as well I guess
<apachelogger> at the end of the day VD decides what goes where or not anyway
<kdeuser56> yeah thing is to be powerful and useable at the same time ... 
 * kdeuser56 is going to sleep now, will ping apachelogger in a few hours
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-12
<seaLne> has anyone heard of kmail no longer fetching (imap) after update to 4.13.97?
<Mamarok> do you folks read the kubuntu-users list?
<shadeslayer> I do not :(
<yofel> I do usually
<Riddell> only occationally
<Riddell> Mamarok: something up?
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: quit
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot is no more, all hail kubotu
<yofel> kubuntuBot: he's trying to make fun of you :(
<shadeslayer> kubuntuBot: quit
<shadeslayer> why did that come back 
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that you
<yofel> haha
<Blizzz> hm, updates want to remove software calligra, digikam and kdenlive… ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> dawn of the dead
<apachelogger> clearly
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> ..
<shadeslayer> dead
 * shadeslayer shoots it in the head
<shadeslayer> if it comes back, neon host has been take over by zombies
<shadeslayer> IDK what you did in that last update
<apachelogger> I think you just don't know how to use upstart :P
<yofel> Blizzz: trusty with backports?
<Blizzz> yofel: yes
<yofel> ok, seems like Riddell never did the library transitions for this backport :/
<Riddell> still in progress
<Riddell> calligra is a beast..
<yofel> shouldn't that just be a no-change rebuild?
<Riddell> not really because it uses nepmouk so I wanted to work out what to do with it in utopic and backport that
<yofel> ah
<Riddell> and I've only just worked out what to do in utopic (I think, upstream is unsure but seems it only uses soprano not nepomuk and doesn't need virtuoso so I'll just change that build-dep)
<yofel> Riddell: if you use copyPackage() you should also please read the PPA page a  while later:
<yofel> Copied from: Private PPA for Kubuntu Ninjas. Copied by: Jonathan Riddell Target series: Trusty
<yofel> artikulate 4:4.13.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2 in trusty (source has no binaries to be copied)
<apachelogger> needs automation
<Riddell> artikulate needs the new qtgstreamer which is waiting on new kamoso and new kde-telepathy to exist
<yofel> then don't copy it if it's incomplete :S
<Riddell> yay 4.13.3 in trusty! vishesh will be happy
<apachelogger> I think that is overestimating the enjoyment of software landing 6 weeks after upstream release :/
<Riddell> I want to write a blog post to explain why patience is golden for packaging
<yofel> ... as long as you apply that to your backports...
 * yofel makes coffee and tries to stop being grumpy
 * valorie adds a bit of brandy to yofel's coffee
<soee> what about this http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.1_utopic.html > :)
<yofel> mhhh, thanks valorie :D
 * shadeslayer is thinking of writing software to auto check for file conflicts
<shadeslayer> on upgrades
<valorie> why are you thinking instead of writing, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> would supplement britney quite well
<shadeslayer> valorie: not awake enough
<Riddell> or do it like us catalans, cafe con heilo y cacaolat
 * shadeslayer is reading ki18n docs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm pretty sure that already exists
<yofel> shadeslayer: first write one that can go back and update broken breaks/replaces versions
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh? then why are not using that :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm?
<valorie> ah, reading the docs is preparation for writing, excellent
<apachelogger> Riddell: depeche mode - slow
<yofel> most of our beta/rc issues come from existing breaks/replaces whose versions are invalid
 * valorie goes to lunch
<apachelogger> yofel: broken versions?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: merge done in 4.13.1 -> breaks/replaces << 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu2~ or so, trusty now has 4.13.3 and is upgraded to .97, find the error
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> .97 is supposed to be derived from utopic, no?
<yofel> so? the breaks/replaces are still wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno only exists for the ubuntu archive? needs investigation
<apachelogger> and for the regular update stuff... perhaps it would be best if we always added the ubuntu version to all packages ever?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm also curious to know how rpm distros manage
<apachelogger> oh wait that had not helped much had it
<yofel> apachelogger: back when .1 was current we had: trusty: .1/utopic: .1 with b/r - now we have: trusty: .3, utopic .97 with .1 b/r
<yofel> so they don't do anything unless you don't use trusty-updates
<apachelogger> yes that computed
<apachelogger> but the problem is not that .3 > .1 it is that 14.04.3 < 14.10.3
<apachelogger> an issue to be mused on for sure
<apachelogger> anyway, lunch
<yofel> well yeah, lets use the ubuntu version as epoch? ^^
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ug, you can't comment a json file?
<soee_> green :)
<soee> lool :D
<soee> just used the CTRL + SHIFT + M shortcutm in muon :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: actually the last thread, where Orjen complains of not having announcements on Kubuntu news for new releases anymore
<yofel> I'll excuse myself that recently I've had major issues editing drupal posts in rekonq and konqueror lately so I only do it when I really need to...
<yofel> (Sometimes the javascript stops working completely so I have to edit the html classes in the rekonq dev tools to make items appear)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: how's the new site progressing?
 * yofel goes to try writing a .3 post
<yofel> shadeslayer: how do I run your patch parser?
<yofel> $ ruby ubuntu-patch-parser.rb 
<yofel> ubuntu-patch-parser.rb:154: syntax error, unexpected tCONSTANT, expecting ')'
<yofel>                          <meta charset="UTF-8">\n
<shadeslayer> yofel: you want to use the python script
<yofel> there is none
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> damn
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have it written on my work pc
<yofel> ah well
<yofel> do you have the link to your example output?
<shadeslayer> yofel: essentially you want ubuntu-patch-parser.rb branch_name
<yofel> do you by chance require ruby2?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> something broke
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026477/
<yofel> heh
<yofel> hm, a setup.rb would be nice
<yofel> /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `require': cannot load such file -- htmlentities (LoadError)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> how do I install that again?
<shadeslayer> sudo gem install htmlentities
<yofel> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde4libs/debian/patches/".
<yofel> this isn't svn ^^
<shadeslayer> branch ? 0.o
<shadeslayer> 165     branched = `bzr export patches lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/#{package}/debian/patches`
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> my fault, kde4libs != kdelibs
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> that did the trick
<shadeslayer> cool
<soee> Riddell: release the kraken (5.0.1) :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: essentially I wrote a python helper script that gets all the branches in kubuntu-packagers and feeds them to patch-parser
<shadeslayer> yofel: but it's still on my work machine, I possibly forgot to bzr add
<yofel> shadeslayer: also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026542/ - html doesn't know \n
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<shadeslayer> send MR 
<yofel> k
 * shadeslayer rages at internet
<shadeslayer> http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_/now
<shadeslayer> xD ^^
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<shadeslayer> spotify not scrobbling
<shadeslayer> now it is \o/
<shadeslayer> oh oh, I got upto 11100 plays
<mcstr_> hmmm i have a problem.... since upgrading kde libs from 4.13.3 to 4.13.97 kdenlive is broken, calligra is broken and a few others as well
<shadeslayer> mcstr_: define broken
<mcstr_> @shadeslayer it was broken until i did a -f upgrade it fixed a few things then i did a -autoremove and now i have no kdenlive anymore no calligra anymore and if i want to install it over synaptic it says calligra-libs package is defect
<yofel> mcstr_: known issue, Riddell was working on it
<shadeslayer> :S
<mcstr_> okay thx yofel
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: It's usable, but I dont' think it's worthy of the public yet
<yofel> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/patches/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<shadeslayer> oooh
<yofel> preferably I would like colors for upstream_*.diff etc. too
<shadeslayer> nice
<yofel> how do I do string matching in ruby?
<shadeslayer> foo='foo'
<yofel> hm, I'm off by one ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: hm?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: did you find anybody to test kde-telepathy/kdetalk with?
<yofel> refresh and  look at the bottom ^^
 * valorie just got both set up
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ahh
<yofel> I'm dropping rowspan, looks good but is a pain
<yofel> (I need the final item count before the table is printed)
<yofel> hm
 * yofel hits shadeslayer for using a 2 space indent
<yofel> who does that o.O?
<valorie> shadeslayer is ignoring this
 * yofel then hits ruby instead
<yofel> fixed
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> not sure yet if I like or hate ruby, it has its good points, but so has pythong
<yofel> the built-in perl stuff is tempting
<yofel> kdelibs has a series.old o.O
<yofel> shadeslayer: refresh, comments?
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> what's the green stuff
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: <3
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/ubuntu-patch-parser/revision/10
<yofel> I'll leave it at that for now
<shadeslayer> plz file mr
<shadeslayer> https://www.dropbox.com/s/des7p23vf2tw9ew/randa_group_pic_preview.jpeg < konqi is sad
<shadeslayer> because of all the sunlight
<yofel> shadeslayer: launchpad doesn't seem to offer +register-merge for +junk :(
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> stupid lp
 * shadeslayer merges by hand
<shadeslayer> yofel: merged and pushed
<Riddell> mcstr_: what else is broken?
<mcstr_> @riddell actually, only the calligra-libs package is shown as defective in synaptic BUT  see http://s8.postimg.org/e8349pe3p/synaptic2.jpg   all these above got removed when i checked for the kdelibs update....
<Riddell> mcstr_: all the zu entfernen packages?
<mcstr_> yeh... i cant reinstall them via synaptic as they require the calligra-libs package which then is marked as defective
<Riddell> mcstr_: yep, that's all calligra stuff, I'm compiling that locally and should upload, it'll take a few more hours to compile in the PPA then you can install it
<mcstr_> if i do it via apt-get in the console it suggests me to install other packages instead but whenever i try the suggested they depend on other things or refer to other things and cant be installed
<mcstr_> cool thx riddell
<mcstr_> and kdenlive btw
<mcstr_> kdenlive got removed too and i cant reinstall that one either
<Riddell> already uploaded should be compiling away
<Riddell> watch the dials turn at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kdenlive&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<mcstr_> thx currently kdenlive depends on libnepomuk4 here and cant be installed
<mcstr_> waiting thx 
<Riddell> mcstr_: calligra uploaded https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=calligra&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<Riddell> thanks for being an unwitting guinea pig
<mcstr_> :p
<mcstr_> negative... calligra still shows as defective, so does kdenlive
<Riddell> mcstr_: it'll take a few hours to compile
<mcstr_> ok then i ll check again later this evening after gym 
<Riddell> seaLne: ↑
<seaLne> thanks
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=122399
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: please ping if you are back
<apachelogger> ping?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: :)
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: why the question mark? I meant mention my name so that I get an notification
<kdeuser56> isn't this normally called ping?
 * kdeuser56 away for some fresh air
<Riddell> download.kubuntu.co.uk redirected to cdimage, cost for its use over the 10 days was $US 81.09
<Riddell> with up to 100 downloads a day
<allee> riddel: trusty 4.13.97 upgrade:  baloo4 should Replaces: baloo (because 2 files are in both pkgs)
<allee> there's more confilkts, that vanished after 2nd dist-upgrade run
<Riddell> thanks allee 
<allee> Riddell: new khelpcenter4 and kde-runtime-data .3 have a othercontrolmodules.desktop
<allee> Riddell: both, new baloo-dev and baloo .3 have org.kde.baloo.file.indexer.xml
<allee> looks like that's all
<Riddell> who's the sflphone dude?
<allee> a right, more recent sflpone would be nice.  Dude pong?  Take the pkg from daily ppa this starts at least.  Pkg in upstream 'stable' ppa is broken
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: what do you think?
<apachelogger> not sure applications should be listed
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: why not, kmix currently does the same
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: we could call it "streams" which would maybe be the more correct term
<apachelogger> just because kmix does it doesn't mean it makes sense really
<allee> kdeuser56: keep applications that's something my familie understands.   Stream and uhh, sink and they start screaming and run away
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: i think many users will cry when they cannot control volume application wise ... that would be a very hated change imho
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> can't control it
<apachelogger> except in the application :P
<kdeuser56> yeah, but imagine the you can't in the application
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: how would you turn off sound in firefox?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: imagine the user opens some site that plays sound all time and it annoys him because he wants to listen to music while being on that site ... the average user can't delete the sound file out of the source
<apachelogger> firefox should allow muting?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> well I dunno, I am not a firefox developer
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: see, so is the average user
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: i think you can compare it with client side decorations ... imho the same
<apachelogger> no you can't
<kdeuser56> why not?
<kdeuser56> same situation: control something centrally vs. let only the application control it
<apachelogger> applications can change the volume if you have global control
<apachelogger> which you have anyway
<apachelogger> just not in the default mixer display
<apachelogger> because why would you because you have it in the app
<yofel> apachelogger: I *do* like to be able mute specific stuff in kmix so please don't remove that.
<yofel> but I guess I could just use pavucontrol 
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: would assume all applicaitons behave sane, which is obviously not the case
<kdeuser56> yofel: the second argument was not a good one :p
<apachelogger> I am not removing nothing
<apachelogger> I am saying that having applications in the default mixer display is silly
<yofel> aah
<yofel> where would that be then?
<yofel> kmix main window?
<apachelogger> kcm
<yofel> ok
<yofel> I could live with that
<kdeuser56> no, i could not live with that
<kdeuser56> too much trouble
<yofel> one more click is too much trouble o.O?
<kdeuser56> yofel: no, buts not elegant imho and it add nothing
<yofel> if you have many applications open then the kmix dialog is pretty cluttered
<kdeuser56> yofel: why make things harder accessible when it's not necessary
<kdeuser56> yofel: thats why my mockup has a scrollbar
<Riddell> allee: uploaded fixes, those are issues with updates to 4.13.3 when replaces are set to 4.13.2
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: you do not consider inputs in your mockup btw
<yofel> how would those be different than outputs o.O?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: would be under applications (or better named streams, like it is currently in kmix). input stream is also just a stream
<20WAA14SW> @riddell its looking good now with calligra.... synaptic seems to install it without any defective packages
<kdeuser56> yeah one could seperate between input and output, but i guess adding "input" and "output" to the stream name is clear enough
<Riddell> 20WAA14SW: great :)
<Riddell> umm, why does this want to copy 5.0.0 and not 5.0.1?  ./copy-package -s utopic -p kubuntu-ppa --ppa-name=next-staging -b -p kubuntu-ppa --ppa-name=next oxygen
<20WAA14SW> was a bit of a shock for me this morning to just doing an upgrade and it asked me to remove whole calligra suite and kdenlive :o
<Riddell> sorry about that 20WAA14SW 
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: how do you tell apart input from output devices then?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: clicking, going to sinks tab, see if input is ticked
<20WAA14SW> riddell no issue, i basically knew i join the irc channel and someone would either being already there fixing it or would start doing so... thx god this is not microsoft :P
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: when you seperate input and output streams and list them, you will have duplicates, in case of stuff that goes to both, which is and should be also possible
<yofel> Riddell: you want --to-ppa-name for the 2nd ppa
<Riddell> oh yes, well spotted yofel 
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: by simply labeling them input /output, both
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: the volume of the input device
<apachelogger> not an source output
<kdeuser56> what do you mean?
<kdeuser56> input device volume control makes sense
<apachelogger> yes but where does it go
<kdeuser56> under devices
<kdeuser56> now imagine you would want to test the microphone: simply click the input device, go to sinks tab, and select output device, then, if the microphone works, you can hear yourself speaking
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: how do you tell an input and an output apart?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: by the name, we can simply append input or output to the name 
<kdeuser56> or do you mean pulse audio wise?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why don't we only make one list and append what kind of volume the bar might control
<apachelogger> this seems rather inconsequential
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: one list of what?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: because this would not allow advanced stuff in an easy way like looping back stuff to both output and input
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: my idea is to add kind of an abstraction layer to make it easier for the user to achieve more advanced tasks
<apachelogger> why would we do that?
<apachelogger> there's a kc
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> where they could do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeverything
<apachelogger> and in a much more convenient way than would ever be possible in the confiend space of the systray popup
<kdeuser56> kc?
<apachelogger> kcm
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: i am not saying the systray popup should o eeeeeeeeeeverything ... just a few sensible taks, which DO fit in the space
<kdeuser56> otherwise it will look pretty empty
<kdeuser56> one slider is not much
<kdeuser56> or two
<apachelogger> why do we need to fill up the space?
<kdeuser56> if we have something sane to represent in the space, why not?
<apachelogger> because the user can have n inputs and n outputs
<apachelogger> so the more stuff you add other than inputs and outputs the harder it gets to do anything
<kdeuser56> that argument applies to anywhere ... even to a kcm 
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: no because we have no constraints on how much stuff fits inside
<apachelogger> the tray area however is constraint by plasma itself
<kdeuser56> i think opening a window for everything really sucks, especially if you work with many windows anyway. systray stuff and popups are supposed to save use from that.
<kdeuser56> want to mute that distracting application? click, popup, mute, no window navigation needed
<kdeuser56> that very much questions plasma in itself: why would anyone every need plasmoids, when everything fits in a window/kcm?
<kdeuser56> we could throw the network plasmoid which is around of the same complexity over board with the same argument too
<kdeuser56> cause you can have 10000 connections too
<kdeuser56> or you could argue the tabs are useless, cause the monitoring is better done in an own kcm/application
<kdeuser56> it is simply not imho
<kdeuser56> most people do not have many sinks and streams, so it will fit in most of the cases without much scrolling
<kdeuser56> i think regarding input/output sorting it is the same as in networkmanager plasmoid: sort after name, or signal strengh? ... the discussion will never end
<soee> kinfocenter - have been kept back
<soee> latest updates
<yofel> which ones?
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: yes, myself
<ovidiu-florin> I created another account
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8029006/
<valorie> ha
<valorie> well, I'm valorie there.....
<ovidiu-florin> and logged in with both
<valorie> Riddell: when you have a min, can you create a kanban board for KDE Books?
<ovidiu-florin> I've added you, any notifications?
<valorie> yes, it just went away quickly and I had to find it
<yofel> Riddell: are you working on the digikam or kdenlive backport issues?
<yofel> Riddell: I'm uploading a no-change rebuild for digikam until the new one is ready and I'll fix the kdenlive rebuild version
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> valorie: ok
<valorie> thank you my dear
<Riddell> valorie: https://todo.kde.org/?controller=board&action=show&project_id=15
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: so it's developer oriented, very nice
<ovidiu-florin> I want a copy
<ovidiu-florin> when it's done
<Mamarok> Riddell: thank ou verymuch for breaking Amarok, you removed libnepomuk...
<Mamarok> doesn't run anymore
<Mamarok> now I can't even test anything anymore, pplease put that library back!
 * yofel wonders why it's again just me and maxy talking about the debian VCS move considering apachelogger was the one that originally wanted it -.-
<apachelogger> because I am not connected to other networks righ now 
<yofel> we're freakin' CC-in kubuntu-devel..
<yofel> *ing
<Riddell> Mamarok: really? works great for me
<yofel> libnepomukcore4abi1 is not removed on upgrade here so it shouldn't be broken...
<Mamarok> yeah, had to rebuild it completely
<yofel> Mamarok: how exactly did it break?
<Mamarok> it expects libnepomuk4
<Riddell> Mamarok: apt-cache policy amarok ?
<Mamarok> I build my own one
<yofel> doesn't here
<yofel> # apt-cache depends amarok | grep nepo
<yofel>   Depends: libnepomukcore4abi1
<yofel> that's all
<Mamarok> and I didn't rebuild after the kubunntu upgrade
<Mamarok> -n
<Riddell> Mamarok: what kubuntu version?
 * Mamarok rebuilds...
<Mamarok> takes like ages
<Mamarok> well, the 4.13.97 updates you pushed yesterday
<Mamarok> on 14.04
<soee> Riddell: please take a look @ kinfocenter in a free time, some problems installing it
<Riddell> soee: installing what version?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8029510/
<Riddell> soee: and what's the issue?
<Riddell> aah I see it
<Riddell> soee: uploaded ~ppa4 to fix it
<soee> Riddell: what does the ~ppaX means ?
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> this backport is so buggy
<yofel> Riddell: next time, before you copy *anything* into backports, please do an upgrade test in a chroot with the backports enabled and *at least* this installed: (with recommends) kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, kde-full, digikam, kdevelop, calligra
<yofel> nvm backports, anything except experimental, staging and staging-next
<shadeslayer> needs automation
<shadeslayer> all of it needs automation
 * shadeslayer volunteers to write automation
<yofel> go do that then, I don't care if it's automated or not
<yofel> $something has to do it
<valorie> sorry ovidiu-florin, I was off talking book
<valorie> absolutely, it will be available in multiple formats, to one and all
<valorie> I'm asked if ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled in Kubuntu?
<soee> Riddell: fix for kinfocenter works fine
<shadeslayer> valorie: controversial change
<shadeslayer> valorie: it is
<valorie> elcaset won't like that answer, I'm afraid
<yofel> not our call to make I fear
<yofel> IIRC sysrq+k is disabled by default too for security reasons
<valorie> right, it's an ubuntu thing I believe
<5EXAAN0YF> @riddell kdenlive is installing now fine too
<allee> Riddell: trusty: kdepimlibs5-dev does not contain libkdepim.so  (and digikam 4. cmake claims can find libkdepimlibs)
<allee> Riddell: trusty: kdepimlibs5-dev does not contain libkdepim.so (and digikae-m 4. cmake claims can find libkdepimlibs)
<apachelogger> allee: libkdepim.so is from actual kdepim and not kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> allee: apparently libkdepim doesn't even install headers
<apachelogger> gotta check
<allee> seem to be kdepim-dev ?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> allee: can you give me an error?
<allee> uh, installing kdepim-dev wants to install the hole set of KDEPIM programs.  WTF?
<allee> apachelogger: not a real error: digikam 4.2 cmake: --  libkdepimlibs library found.............. NO  (optional)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> allee: libkdepimlibs-dev? :P
<apachelogger> NB: libkdepimlibs != libkdepim
<allee> apachelogger: and I've noticed that /usr/lib/libkdepim misses the .so
<apachelogger> latter is a private library used by kdepim and cannot be used form the outside because there's no headers
<allee> apachelogger:  Hmm, okay.  then I have to restart ;-)
<allee> apachelogger: is there a log that shows why     MACRO_OPTIONAL_FIND_PACKAGE(KdepimLibs) was not found?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-13
<apachelogger> allee: not really
<apachelogger> allee: is kdepimlibs-dev installed?
<apachelogger> or kdepimlibs5-dev not sure what the package is called
<Riddell> !newversion phonon 4.7.80
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion phonon 4.7.80
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1356237
<Mamarok> question: if somebody tries a live CD and they tries to play an mp3, do they get the same possibility to install the missing codecs or does that only work on installed systems?
<Riddell> Mamarok: older versions disabled that notifications but I think it's enabled now
<Mamarok> so there is a file system thingy that allows to install codecs?
<Mamarok> just had that question in the forum, I suggested to actually install Kubuntu :)
<Riddell> there should be a notification that pops up suggesting you install codecs if you try to play one
<Riddell> installing is better, there you just need to tick the "install mp3" box
<Riddell> I just noticed http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts has been updated
<Riddell> so expect LTS using  people to be upgrading to trusty
<Riddell> yofel: you said to maxy "You have a point though as e.g. we did not notice the ABI breakage in kdepimlibs that you found a couple days ago." do you know why that wasn't picked up by .symbol file changes?
<yofel> Riddell: not really, the relevant discussion was http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035333/ 
<Riddell> hmm, curious
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel: it wasn't because vtables are not reflected in symbols
<Riddell> symbols are spooky voodoo
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, I got that much, except that I have no idea what a vtable is (c++ seriously has a sepeate symbol table for virtual functions?)
<apachelogger> yofel: it needs to have a separate table
<apachelogger> virtual functions are resolved at runtime
<apachelogger> the vtable itself is built into the binary IIRC, so you know that vt[0] is void kittens(); and vt[1] is void puppies();
<apachelogger> then at runtime any version of kittens or puppies may provided vt[0/1] of the class in question
<apachelogger> now if you change the order in the virtual base class around the library will say that vt[0] is puppies and vt[1] is kittens, but the application continues to access vt[0] to get kittens
<apachelogger> this is not really ABI breakage it is binary incompatible though
<yofel> brrr
<shadeslayer> software engineering is hard, lets go shopping
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> https://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++#The_Do.27s_and_Don.27ts
<yofel> @_@
<yofel> on that point, someone write such a page for general post-release bugfixing
<apachelogger> ?
<yofel> Don'ts:
<yofel> - remove libraries after release (even if they're not used)
<yofel> maybe just a grumpy packager request though
<apachelogger> there's worse things one could do I am sure ^^
<yofel> true
<yofel> did our friendly kf5 upstream actually mention what they'll do should we ship kf5 components with different versions?
<apachelogger> yofel: when would that happen?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u at comput0r?
<yofel> apachelogger: maxy currently doesn't update kde packages if there's nothing to update, and he did plan to do the same for kf5
<yofel> e.g. what we do with --sru
<apachelogger> there's always something to update because the version in cmake always changes :P
<yofel> I wonder if we whitelisted that...
<yofel> apachelogger: considering he checks stuff manuall I'm not sure if he would consider that a "change" really
<yofel> *manually
<apachelogger> he wants to check some 100 diffs manually :O
<yofel> well, he has some scripts himself, not sure how much they do
<apachelogger> "afaik version X frameworks depend on version X frameworks even when they could work with X-1"
<apachelogger> le not supported
<tsimpson> hopefully the checks are based on tiers
<yofel> ah, so that'll fail on a cmake level?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> we were discussing book tooling
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: already resolved
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> framework cmakelists have one var for version
<apachelogger> that is defined to both define the framework's version and the versions it will look for in other frameworks
<yofel> ok, thanks
<yofel> hm
<yofel> but that would still only require updating those packages that are required by the higher tiers. And the leaf packages are easy to skip as nothing depends on them
<yofel> could get messy up higher though
<apachelogger> yofel: IMO this should be brought up with dfaure
<apachelogger> if a leaf doesn't have changes one mmight as well not updated it upstream
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain one would not want to support that though
<apachelogger> leaf libs are like 10kb or so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you dragonnapped konqi
<yofel> :O
<shadeslayer> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/14882348636
<shadeslayer> someone get to the barcelona office quick
<shadeslayer> konqi needs help
<yofel> apachelogger: you would already be happy if we just copied our current packaging into a branch on alioth right?
 * yofel wonders if pino has any intention of commenting at all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he's sight seeing!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's what you say
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger found wine
<shadeslayer> yofel: you can forget about hearing from him for the rest of the day
<yofel> damint :D
<apachelogger> it magically appeared!
<apachelogger> yofel: yes
<yofel> good
<apachelogger> yofel: from where I am standing we need to start at some point otherwise we'll never find the perfect setup xD
<apachelogger> and meddling with branch layout etc. later is not that big a deal
<yofel> yeah, my last mail pretty much reduced the proposal to that
<Riddell> anyone know why we do multiarch? what's it actually good for?
<valorie> don't listen to him, he's a konqui-kidnapper!
<valorie> dangerous Scot
<Riddell> valorie: I'm Catalunyan now, father of dragons!
<valorie> I heard that now that Scotland is sorted, you were going to Solve Catalonia
<valorie> good luck with that!
<valorie> how is the catalunyan whisky btw?
<apachelogger> valorie: u not working!
<valorie> if typing: work(true)
<valorie> so there
<Riddell> valorie: they seem to mostly sell all the stuff which is so bad it doesn't get sold in scotland
<valorie> I hope you are surviving....
<Odur> libnepomuk4 got uninstalld when upgraded to 4.13.97. Is that suppose to happen?
<Riddell> valorie: I've discovered that when you order a rum and coke here, they take the exact opposite approach to scotland for ratios of coke to rum
<valorie> ewww, rum and coke
<Riddell> Odur: yes it's expected, will you miss it?
<valorie> solution: get something else
<Riddell> or gun and tonic
<Odur> Riddell: Yeah. Kdenlive depends on it
<Riddell> gin and tonic
<Odur> But I'll manage
<Riddell> Odur: kdenlive in backports is recompiled not to use it, where are you getting it from?
<Odur> kdenlive's own repository
<Odur> Well, I could probably use Utopics package
<Odur> Problem solved :)
<Riddell> kdenlive has its own repository?
<Riddell> where's this?
<shadeslayer> I can poke the kdenlive folks
<Riddell> hmm https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/ubuntu/kdenlive-release
<valorie> Riddell: they are here refactoring
<Riddell> ah, that archive has 0.9.8 which is newer than the 0.9.6 in our kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Odur> Yeah, that's the one. (And no problem solved here... must solve a lot of dependencies first :/)
<Riddell> so only 1 thing for it, backport 0.9.8
<Riddell> volunteers welcome :)
<Odur> Well, I probably could packport to my own ppa. But I'm not confident to do a official one
<Riddell> Odur: go for it, then I can take it from yours and check for sanity
<Odur> Riddell: Is it possible to find the diff for an earlier version in the backports ppa?
<Riddell> Odur: probably not, what are you looking for?
<Riddell> Odur: to backport 0.9.8 take the package from utopic  run dch to add a ~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 version and compile that on trusty
<Odur> Ok
<Riddell> ** proofreads needed for this blog https://notes.kde.org/p/jriddell-blog
<Riddell> it's about all the work it takes to make packages for kubuntu
<turgay>  what is the problem ?   
<turgay> http://s22.postimg.org/5ksapuich/ekran_g_r_nt_s_1.png
<turgay> kubuntu 14.04   Sürüm 36.0.1985.125 Ubuntu 14.04 (283153)  chromium
<Riddell> turgay: best use #kubuntu for user support
<turgay> ok 
<Odur> Riddell: got "kdenlive (0.9.8-1ubuntu3) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium". Probably because I upgraded to 4.13.97 right? Just change it to "kdenlive (0.9.8-1ubuntu3~ubuntu14.04~ppa1) trusty; urgency=medium" ?
<yofel> 0.9.8-1ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04~ppa1, the 3 got auto incremented which you don't want for backports
<Odur> yofel: thanks
<Odur> Well, uploaded to my ppa. Let's see if I fckd up ;)
<Odur> Oops. Didn't notice. My name "Carslöv" got changed to "Carsloev". :/
<Riddell> Odur: but it got accepted?  where's your PPA?
<Odur> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~odur/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Riddell> Odur: lovely, does it install and run?
<Odur> I'm on it
<Odur> just a minute
<Odur> Riddell: Nope. Complaining about libnepomuk4
<valorie> this is interesting: 
<valorie> [08:47] <hggdh> both gksu and gksudo are being ousted
<valorie> [08:48] <hggdh> pkexec is being promoted in their place
<valorie> from the #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/pkexec.1.html
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> should I idle in #ubuntu-ops
<shadeslayer> since I have ops in #kubuntu
<valorie> I was asked to do so, so I do
<shadeslayer> *shrug* then, one person is enough I think
<Riddell> Odur: oh your PPA will need to depend on backports PPA
<Riddell> >pkexec dolphin
<Riddell> dolphin: cannot connect to X server
<Riddell> not much use that
<Odur> Riddell: That's over my pay grade ;)
<Riddell> Odur: yep I'll take it from here, thanks for your help
<Odur> Np
<Riddell> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/499573190352699392/photo/1  lots of children in randa, a new addition to KDE scene?
<Odur> Riddell: Can I delete the package from my ppa then?
<valorie> shadeslayer: if you have room in your chanlist, sure
<shadeslayer> valorie: nope :p
<shadeslayer> too many chans
<valorie> I keep shaving chans as well
<shadeslayer> I need to cut down
<valorie> yes, lots of kids this year
<valorie> all very well-behaved
<Riddell> Odur: if you want
 * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/08/13/upstream-and-downstream-why-packaging-takes-time
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=175
<Riddell> 17:18  * Riddell blogs https://blogs.kde.org/2014/08/13/upstream-and-downstream-why-packaging-takes-time
<Riddell> just incase you missed it shadeslayer :)
<Odur> How do I get a pbuilder-dist depend on kubuntu-backports?
<yofel> Odur: with pbuilder it would be login --save-after-login, then in there edit the sources.list
<soee> Riddell: the packaging for Kubuntu is much different from Arch packages ?
<Riddell> soee: probably yes, I've never looked at Arch but I think they have pretty monolithic packages
<soee> i wonder if for Kubuntu it would be possible to have package maintainers liek in Arch i think - there each package is maintained by some person right ?
<Riddell> that's one of the issues ubuntu always wanted to avoid which debian has
<Riddell> if one person blocks then the whole archive slows down
<Odur> yofel: Thanks
<yofel> soee: considering we maintain some ~250 packages that's... slightly problematic
<yofel> even in debian which has package maintainers kde is maintained by the debian-qt-kde team, and usually updated by 1 or 2 people
<yofel> (250 is a wild guess, it should be more than that)
<soee> yofel: problematic to find those potential people?
<yofel> well yeah, you roughly know how large the team is and not everyone focuses on packaging (or even on kubuntu)
<yofel> so team management is the sane thing to do
<yofel> even if you would tell people to adopt a package, the work required to update a package varies greatly (e.g. compare kfloppy and kde-workspace)
<yofel> and as lots of work is scripted these days, some packages don't even need a human to maintain them
<Riddell> but the scripts do :)
<soee> :)
<yofel> that's true ^^
<santa> talking about scripting, a couple fo days ago I tried to clone the kubuntu-automation repository but I couldn't
<santa> $ bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kubuntu-automation
<santa> bzr: ERROR: No es una rama: «bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kubuntu-automation/»: location is a repository.
<Riddell> soee: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> the "kubuntu-packaging" projects is solely for packaging branches
<Riddell> santa: rather ↑
<santa> Riddell: thanks, I have something similar for siduction and I think I have some things which may be interesting to share
<Riddell> santa: I'd also be interested in any other comments on that blog of mine
<santa> you mean the "Upstream and Downstream: ..." post I guess
<santa> seems interesting, I will download it to read this night
<santa> (I don't have my own internet connection in august)
<yofel> santa: are your scripts somewhere public?
<santa> yeah, I have started to push it to a git repository because they got non-trivial
<Riddell> I've been using your frameworks dot diagram, lots of deps there
<santa> oh, soon enough I will have some stuff to generate the dot file automatically
<santa> https://gitorious.org/siduction-kde-kf5/siduction-kde-pkg-scripts
<santa> yofel: ↑
<yofel> thanks
<Riddell> Odur: if you're on trusty would you be able to verify this update at all? bug 1352397
<ubottu> bug 1352397 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update to libkscreen 1.0.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352397
<santa> yofel: as a warning they still too 'cheap' if you know what I mean, and they aren't exactly easy to use if you didn't write them
<yofel> there's some interesting parts I see though. (e.g. our scripts currently don't use python-debian at all, and really could use it in some places)
<santa> to bump the build depends for instance
<yofel> and honestly, some parts of our scripts aren't exactly... great... either
<santa> yeah, I know
<Odur> Riddell: I don't have a screen compatible with one of my laptops, so I can't do the test scenario
<santa>  I did a quick inspection of our scripts and there is stuff interesting to steal from each other
<santa> yofel, Riddell: if we are going to share stuffof out automation scripts it would be nice to license them asap
<santa> mines doesn't have a license yet
<yofel> ours neither..
<santa> ok, think about a lincense and tell me, I will use the same
<santa> as long as it's free :P
<yofel> apachelogger, debfx, Riddell, shadeslayer: BSD3 or mit/x11 maybe?
<santa> the first thing I would like to get into the kubuntu scripting is my stuff to bump the build depends because I think it works a bit better than yours
<apachelogger> yofel: spaceships
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> yofel: gpl
<yofel> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> yofel: why not
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> if someone improves on our stuffsies and actually ends up distributing it (which is weird in itself) I rather expect the improvements to be available for us to find and possibly pick up
<yofel> what though? gpl2+?
<apachelogger> gpl kde
<yofel> ah right, well wfm
<santa> yofel, Riddell: I'm leaving soon, what if I provide you a function in a *.py file to bump all the frameworks and plasma dependencies which works better than yours?
<santa> I could work on that @ home without internet and bring you something tomorrow
<debfx> yofel: GPL is fine with me
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm fine with MIT/X11
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think we'll go with gplkde
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I'm so full of swiss cheese
<shadeslayer> and wine
<shadeslayer> so much wine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm running low on wine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: downstairs?
<apachelogger> Riddell: y u post so long
<valorie> I liked it!
<valorie> but your blog never allows me to respond
<genii> Incidentally broken link to what seems to be a picture in https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/28/kubuntu-plasma-5-isos-rolling
 * genii goes back to making coffee
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's with the wine?
<shadeslayer> its gone
<shadeslayer> all of it
<shadeslayer> nooooooo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mais non, il y a une autre bouteille 
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> chocolate solves all the problems
<shadeslayer> we should get some chocolate
<apachelogger> all hail the chocolate god
<apachelogger> why you see it is choco-late because it is always late
<valorie> oh dear, chocolate and puns
<valorie> regretable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the chocolate god is sitting next to me
<shadeslayer> all hail mario
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you switch Qt from stable to 5.3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all hail mario, tell him to mind the beer if he is still there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also where what when
<shadeslayer> here okular now
<apachelogger> that's the wrong god
<apachelogger> find the right one
<shadeslayer> the one true god
<shadeslayer> wine
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> alcohol of any sorts
<shadeslayer> wine makes me sleepy
<Riddell> apachelogger: por que muchos cosas hablar!
<soee> hmm i wonder why so many distros build their own appcenter
<soee> now i read this http://lmelinux.net/2014/08/13/interview-daniel-fore-founder-elementary-os/
<soee> and eos also will have its own
<soee> why there cant be one cool appcenter :>
<apachelogger> because programming is hard, distro developers rather go shopping intead
<apachelogger> also they need to convince themselves that they are different from other distributions, so there's that
<ScottK> Riddell: multiarch let's you run 32 bit stuff on 64 bit.
 * ScottK runs and amd64 kernel with a 32 bit user space.
<ScottK> It made it possible for ia32libs to go away.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-14
<ovidiu-florin> how does qapt output the package install process in a konsole like view? does it use kdialog?
<Riddell> ScottK: right I get that but what are the use cases these days beyond skype for 32 bit on 64 bit? presumably there's other proprietary software people want to run in 32bit mode?
<Riddell> I can't recrate the crash in bug 1352397
<ubottu> bug 1352397 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update to libkscreen 1.0.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352397
<Riddell> ...
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> worth reading kevin kofler's reply to my packaging blog post, they seem to have much the same issues https://blogs.kde.org/2014/08/13/upstream-and-downstream-why-packaging-takes-time#new
<Riddell> apachelogger: so.. horizontal volume controls, why why? the metaphone is clearly higher and lower volume meaning it should be vertical!
 * bookzilla sits down to watch the flame-war
<bookzilla> except no harald exists yet
<Riddell> go and wake him up with a very high volume so demonstrate why volume is a vertical concept
<bookzilla> he was investigating how to have sex in outer space when I went to bed
<bookzilla> and there was more bad wine in the bottle
<bookzilla> Riddell: I'm not sure where his room is
<bookzilla> perhaps I should just parade up and down the halls playing .....Tool, perhaps?
<bookzilla> this would make me many friends, I'm thinking
<Riddell> get some pans from the kitchen and hit them with a variety of spoons
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1308931 ready for SRU promotion
<ubottu> bug 1308931 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[KDE] Ubiquity side bar is broken on the initial page for the KDE UI " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308931
<Riddell> god that one took ages :(
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1352397 for SRU approval
<ubottu> bug 1352397 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update to libkscreen 1.0.5" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352397
<kdeuser56> does the kubuntu-next iso work for anyone in virtualbox?
<Riddell> not tried today, what happens kdeuser56?
<Riddell> I do have a local problem with sddm so it could be that if you just get a screen with a cursor and nothing else
<kdeuser56> Riddell: yesterdays iso simply only shows colored lines
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> well that could mean anything :(
<Riddell> but I'm going to blame sddm
<kdeuser56> Riddell: I'll try to investiage ...
<kdeuser56> Riddell: do you know where the svg's of the ticks are stored, when you tick something in plasma, like in networkmanager? they do not seem to be in /usr/share/plasma/desktoptheme
<Riddell> kdeuser56: no idea sorry you'd need to ask in #plasma I guess
<kdeuser56> Riddell: splash screen shows, then the aspect ration changes and only colored lines
<kdeuser56> Riddell: 3d enabled, enough ram, two cpus ... so I can't do more about it
<kdeuser56> Riddell: screenshot: http://tinypic.com/r/j8lce9/8
<Riddell> hmm so probably not sddm
<Riddell> that's spooky, maybe X is crashing
<jmux> kdeuser56: Do you have the virtualbox vM tools installed in the vm? The std VGA emulation of VBox is very basic.
<kdeuser56> jmux: which tools? I do not want to use proprietary stuff
<jmux> We always recompile vbox for the latest HWE, so it runs a linux with HWE flawlessly
<kdeuser56> jmux: which tools do you mean?
<jmux> kdeuser56: virtualbox-guest-additions
<kdeuser56> jmux: that would have to be installed inside the vm ... how would I do that if I do not get any sensible ui?
<jmux> kdeuser56: ah - no - the current package name is virtualbox-guest-utils
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jmux> kdeuser56: well - you could use ssh or select it during the installation.
<kdeuser56> jmux: virtualbox-guest-utils  is for non x11 guests ....
<kdeuser56> jmux: https://packages.debian.org/sid/virtualbox-guest-utils
<jmux> kdeuser56: ok - then go with virtualbox-guest-x11 ;-)
<shadeslayer_> I'm full of food
<shadeslayer_> so full
<shadeslayer_> I want to sleep
<Riddell> here have a free beer
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Octopii Fan Club | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Kubuntu 5 Test ISO http://goo.gl/nn2Zej | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas - 4.14.0 U: WIP
<Riddell> turns out the free beer is 0% alcohol so you can have it at lunch
<shadeslayer_> is it?
<Riddell> yep, it tastes mildy better than Estrella
<shadeslayer_> most certainly doesn't feel like 0% alcohol last night
<Riddell> yofel: ooh we're not duplicating work are we?
<yofel> nope, thankfully kubotu does the status information nowadays ^^
<Riddell> good good
<yofel> Riddell: on that note: are you working on kdepim? If not I'll drop the 2 revert patches that shouldn't be there anymore
<yofel> ah, stuff didn't even build yet, good
<yofel> shadeslayer_: actually, do you remember why you added those to utopic? They were supposed to be trusty-only
<shadeslayer_> yofel: where be patch page
<Riddell> yofel: not looked at kdepim
<yofel> on your work computer like your script :P
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> hm
<yofel> shadeslayer_: or well, they are on http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/patches/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> history ftw
<yofel> anyway, I'll drop them unless you have good reason to keep them
<shadeslayer_> not really
<yofel> FWIW, that status page is what made remember them in the first place, so good work :P
<shadeslayer_> ^_^
<santa> Riddell: I'm going to lunch soon, but I think I will be here this afternoon, if you have some minutes then we could talk a bit about what you wrote in your blog and specially about the shared git repository
<santa> note that siduction's kde packaging has kubuntus packaging as upstream and I made some custom changes
<Riddell> santa: sure
<santa> ok
<santa> what you are trying to do with the shared git repository:"been there done that" I have my own solution to deal with you (=kubuntu) as upstream and the way it works it would work even if you were extremely uncooperative with me (which is not the case fortunately)
<santa> see you this afternoon
<ScottK> Riddell: libkscreen is still verification needed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkscreen/+bug/1352397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1352397 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update to libkscreen 1.0.5" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> yofel: there's no kdelibs on your status page btw
<apachelogger> noticed last night
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: fixed
<yofel> because I piped the output of the utopic package list into the script, which means it searched for kde4libs and kde-workspace (and others) aren't even on that list
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> shadeslayer_'s script (which is in barca) does that right
<yofel> (I assume)
<shadeslayer_> yes
<shadeslayer_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/ubuntu-patch-status.html
<ScottK> Riddell: released.
<Riddell> great, thanks
<shadeslayer_> did I mention I'm sleepy
<shadeslayer_> so sleepy
<ScottK> Hot too?
<Riddell> too much beer?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: hah no
<shadeslayer_> swiss food
<shadeslayer_> I can stay here forever
<shadeslayer_> mountains, food, awesomeness
<shadeslayer_> except the internet
<shadeslayer_> the internet is shit
<Riddell> it's a bit like barcelona but without the internet?
 * Riddell looking at phonon
<Riddell> apachelogger: new phonon in utopic, what are your thoughts on where it should be backported?
<yofel> Riddell: do we have a TODO list for discussion at Akademy yet?
<apachelogger> Riddell: needs SRU imo
<Riddell> hmm.. I started it
<Riddell> yofel: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<Riddell> not much on it
<Riddell> apachelogger: on what grounds? are there known bugs
<Riddell> ?
<yofel> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: all the ones that I fixed
<apachelogger> and yes there are known bugs in whatever snapshot we had in trusty
<apachelogger> phonon and phonon-vlc even are basically stable updates
<apachelogger> no features at all
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> ok I'll try and do that and see what ~ubuntu-sru say
<apachelogger> cheers
<allee> Riddell: you asked in #plasma ;-)  Not much change lately.  I've played/tested digikam: only the management functions, not the editor, not the kipi-plugins) not problem yet. 
<allee> Riddell: the few necessary changes to push to my launchpad account (linked from bugreport too)
<Riddell> allee: let me know when I need to look/upload
<allee> When you check the backlog of this channel you see that I've tried to figure out why kdepimlibs is not enabled.    I remember that you could associate a tag with an addressbook.   Now no menu entry :-(
<allee> Riddell: will do so
<allee> Riddell: a look never hurts.  Maybe you spot easily stuff that also need to be done
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hi?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: silent phone call?
<apachelogger> bookzilla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSe38dzJYkYf
<bookzilla> excellent
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'll send that mail after today's meeting, to see first how things go
<ovidiu-florin> can you recommend me any other people that would be right for this?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I'd post to the kde-community list
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it will be in 17-19 Oct.
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<Riddell> I've done this sort of thing with [ade] before in nigeria and various people in india
<ovidiu-florin> unfourtanetly, I don't think KDE promotion won't be one of the main activities. But I'd like for it to be, and I'll do I'll I can to achieve this.
<Riddell> mostly it's a case of pinging anyone you can to see if they'll be interested
<ovidiu-florin> the main point of interest is software development and IT startups
<Riddell> but first you need to say what the event is, what's it called, what's the topics, what's the format etc
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, but I only know about 3 people, that I think will be right for the job, people that I've seen that make lot's of KDE promo online
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: yes, all those will be set in time, currenlty they are just a sketch
<ovidiu-florin> todays meeting should fill in a lot of that sketch
<Riddell> two months before the event is leaving it tight if you don't even know what sort of event it is you want
<ovidiu-florin> it is know, just not by me. I mean I don't know all the details yet
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not the main organizer
<ovidiu-florin> I'll most likely be the main organizer of the OpenSource part
<ovidiu-florin> I hope
<ovidiu-florin> it is known*
<Riddell> is there a venue? what sort of venue? is there a website? are there sponsors? will entrace be free or cost money?  lots of questions :)
<Riddell> hmm libokularcore has an soversion change
<apachelogger> bookzilla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Uxgb-Boh4
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: let me write those down
<Riddell> will speakers get stuff like a hotel and meals sorted for them?
<Riddell> will speakers get a free canoe hire to go on the danube?
<Riddell> all these questions
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: keep them comming (the questions)
<bookzilla> the latter question being the most important, obviously
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the Danube is pretty far from where the event will take place
<Riddell> is there easy travel to get there?
<ovidiu-florin> Timișoara, Romania
<ovidiu-florin> we have an international airport here
<Riddell> who's the audience? at promo type conferences I've done before in canary islands, india and nigeria there's a university group that supplies the majority of the audience so people are guaranteed
<Riddell> ScottK: lintian moans about pykde4  python3-pykde4: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/pykdeuic4.py
<Riddell> know anything about that?
<Riddell> presumably it needs the #! line changed to python3
<ScottK> Does that have a python shebang?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Not sure why the doesn't get rewritten.
 * Riddell takes off for the evening
<Riddell> leaving smokeqt to be fixed some other time
<bookzilla> how can you leave for the evening when it is afternoon here in Switzerland
<bookzilla> Riddell: I would like us to offer the Fira font recommended by Eike Hein: https://github.com/mozilla/Fira
<bookzilla> fedora already offers it and I'm jealous
<yofel> @§(§/&"/("§=))$) upstart
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> could someone with trusty please run this:
<yofel> qdbus com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version 
<yofel> just curious
<apachelogger> bookzilla: ^
<bookzilla> $ qdbus com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version
<bookzilla> init (upstart 1.12.1)
<yofel> @"§$IJRR§I
<yofel> thanks valorie
<yofel> so I *again* don't have suspend
<yofel> guess why
<yofel> $ qdbus com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version 
<yofel> upstart 1.13.1
<yofel> apachelogger: do you have a better idea than this?
<yofel> -    QRegExp exp("init \\(upstart ([0-9.]+)\\)");
<yofel> +    QRegExp exp("(?:init \\()?upstart ([0-9.]+)(?:\\))?");
<apachelogger> yofel: didn't we patch that?
<yofel> we patched the number parsing, now the "init(...)" stuff is gone
<yofel> and we use excactMatch() for the pattern
<yofel> *exact
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<yofel> apachelogger: with context: http://paste.kde.org/pmviozowt - tested with http://paste.kde.org/pqhltg14m which prints true.
<yofel> If you don't come up with something better I'll throw it up on RB later
<apachelogger> yofel: .......................................
<apachelogger> yofel: regex probably is the way to go
<ovidiu-florin> open folder from downloads in firefox still broken
<ovidiu-florin> in kubuntu 14.04
<shadeslayer_> most curious 
<shadeslayer_> Service 'com.ubuntu.Upstart' does not exist.
<debfx> probably got eaten by systemd
<debfx> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bZId5j2jREQ/U-vlysklvCI/AAAAAAAACrA/B4JggkVJi38/w426-h284/bd0fb252416206158627fb0b1bff9b4779dca13f.gif
<debfx> ;)
<yofel> lol
<yofel> apachelogger: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/119791/
<santa> hi Riddell
<santa> I have been preparing a reply to your post
<santa> additionally I would like to ask you a couple of things: what about splitting the monolithic script to prepare new released into smaller ones?
<santa> for instance I have a separace script to bump all the build depends and having it separated might work better to shared them among kubuntu debian and siduction
<santa> also I found that approach easier to debug
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/0tXiQ20
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://192.168.1.59:8000/IMG_20140814_152459.jpg
<yofel> shadeslayer_: getting into black and white photography? ^^
<bookzilla> I <3 B&W film, and working in a darkroom
<bookzilla> but no darkroom access any more
<yofel> hm, after reading kevin and raymond's responses to the packaging post I do wonder what happened to updating bluez...
<soee> gimmp using ~850 mb for single file editing .. not good :|
<jmux> Should kubuntu-backports for trusty contain 4:4.13.97? Thought that would be in kubuntu backports beta...
<yofel> jmux: it shouldn't, jr copied it to the wrong archive, but with 4.14.0 imminent we rather fixed all issues instead of deleting it
<soee> uhm drkonqi crashes when i want to raport a bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: ^
<shadeslayer_> that's a feature
<shadeslayer_> not a bug
<shadeslayer_> developers hate bugs
<soee> :)
<soee> btw is there some translation server for KDE ?
<soee> i see some/ a lot of / missing translations 
<soee> i would like to add some but dont know where -.-
<shadeslayer_> soee: plasma 5?
<soee> shadeslayer_: crash / translations ?
<shadeslayer_> crash
<soee> shadeslayer_: yes, though i wonder if it might be related to the crash type i want to report -> the System Settings -> Multimedia
<apachelogger> soee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1328466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1328466 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc package should refresh plugins cache after installing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> kameloso^^^^^^^^: can you please fix your connection
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-15
<NCommander> apachelogger, Riddell: ping, I'm trying to clean myself out of as many LP groups as possible, and I have one I own and need to reassign before I can remove
 * NCommander has been inactive in Kubuntu for so long I'm taking myself out of all those groups
<Riddell> NCommander: sure we can't persuade you to come back?
<Riddell> NCommander: but if not, change it over to kubuntu-council as owner
<Riddell> yay I made LWN! http://lwn.net/Articles/608665/
<Riddell> this makes me even happier than when I make slashdot
<Riddell> although they do like to point out my typos with square brackets /me fixes quickly
<Riddell> nice comments on my blog post by fedora and suse and debian
<Riddell> valorie: go ahead and file a needs-packaging bug
<Riddell> today seems to be a holiday, does all of europe take these random christian dates as holidays?
<Riddell>  
<Riddell> "Breaking News: kwin_wayland will hard runtime depend on logind﻿"
<Riddell> says google+
<yofel> shouldn't really be a problem... I mean, all the other weird init system users in debian will just need systemd-shim
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, I think everyone is on holiday because jesus's mum died
<BluesKaj> Hey Riddell , what ???
<BluesKaj> still on my first coffee.if it's a joke then it went right over my head 
<Riddell> no it's not, just surprises me that there's whole aspects of european and christian culture I never knew of, scotland really has been very skeptical of such things
<Blizzz> good thing for scotland
<Riddell> "libindi/0.9.8.1-0ubuntu7" yay compiled on the 7th try, that library is such a pain
<Blizzz> having macbeth  in mind,  superstition was not unpopular though. but exciting. 
<Riddell> macbeth is propaganda written by some english chap to defame scotland to please the newly united monarchy of Great Britain
<Riddell> in reality macbeth was a perfectly nice chap, next month Scotland will be independent again and we'll get to fix the propaganda :)
<Blizzz> I enjoyed the book, nevertheless I'll be happy to read the proper Scottish answer to this :) i keep my fingers crossed for independence. Maybe you should throw away some tea into the water at the harbour of Inverness, just to be on the safe side
<Riddell> better to do it at Berwick Upon Tweed
<Blizzz> fair
<Riddell> then we can claim back Berwick which the English stole a few hundred years ago :)
<Blizzz> and also take Donaldson's Lodge as revenge
<Riddell> what's that?
<Riddell> well smoke's broken and doesn't seem to be a change in kde, probably gcc to blame
<Blizzz> Riddell:  Donaldson's Lodge is apperently a place close to Lennel which is close to Coldstream
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> meh, smoke fail all over
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> always interesting to see what we implicitely pull in ^^
<mcstr> i just dared to say to apple and windowze users that its pretty weak that their systems dont play .vox files..... i dont have any issue with this on my linux sys :D
<mcstr> but that claim started a war :p
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-16
<ScottK> First direct commit to KDE git: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=pykde5.git&a=commit&h=7679bd26fa501ac9379be6fcb8ea2493935c5bee
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Odur> Ok, I give up... I can't resist it anymore. I have to learn how to package correctly and contribute.
<linux_> hi who can fix this (cheese:3130): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2524): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin17/GstV4l2Src:video_source:
<linux_> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<linux_> hi are you expert 
<linux_> or
<BluesKaj> linux_, just ask your question, if it has to do with development issues , otherwise ask in the #kubuntu chat
<linux_> ok ok man thez just sleeping there
<linux_> or thez drinking bear dont know XD
<Mamarok> the answer is quite easy: cheese is not a KDE application
<Mamarok> he should use kamoso
#kubuntu-devel 2014-08-17
<valorie> congratulations ScottK on your first commit!
 * valorie also made some commits this past week
<valorie> \o/
<georgelappies> hi guys, just want to report back that I got that tearing issue sorted out in KDE, followed this post: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63946-No-vertical-sync-with-NVIDIA
<georgelappies> and it is related to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322060
<ubottu> KDE bug 322060 in scene-opengl "Synced swapping on double buffered nvidia GPUs cause high CPU load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<georgelappies> is it possible to include this "fix/workaround" automagically in kubuntu so that others using nvidia cards (of which I imagine there exists a few) will also have no extreme tearing in the desktop?
<georgelappies> if it is possible, is there something I can do from myside to help with this? will really like to make a contribution to this excellent os :)
<valorie> georgelappies: have you commented on the bug?
<valorie> that is the best way to use your information in a helpful way
<georgelappies> hi valorie, I did: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322060#c95
<ubottu> KDE bug 322060 in scene-opengl "Synced swapping on double buffered nvidia GPUs cause high CPU load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<georgelappies> valorie: the problem is that first I thought that KDE was broken for some reason as I did not have this issue in GNOME or Unity, and it took me sometime to get to this fix via the interwebs
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> we do use the info from the bugs to fix stuff
<valorie> as that is a KDE bug however, that will be taken up by the KDE maintainer, not us
<valorie> us as in kubuntu-devels
<georgelappies> a lot of people will just not search for the fix as they will think that KDE is working as intended...
<valorie> I'm not sure who maintains the gpu stuff; perhaps if you hang around the europeans will come online and tell you
<valorie> keep in mind it is Sunday morning for them, so they might be in later than usual
<georgelappies> will do thanks :)
<valorie> best of luck
 * valorie is about to go to bed, as here it is 2am
<georgelappies> It is Sunday morning 11:20 here in South Africa atm as well 8-)
<valorie> ok
<georgelappies> thanks valorie, enjoy the rest ;-)
<valorie> Riddell: bug reported
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1357907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357907 in Ubuntu "fira font needs-packaging" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> and with that I'm off for the night
<kdeuser56> Riddell: the iso from here: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-latest.iso.mirrorlist works in virtualbox
<kdeuser56> Riddell: but not that one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/
<kdeuser56> Riddell: I am almost sure the second one wont work for you too ... I have tested many version of virtualbox including all proprietary extensions and many settings ... the second iso wont boot to desktop, it looks like the screenshot I provided last time
<Mamarok> whoa, what happened here, half of the kde apps are marked to be removed? All of kdegames as it seems...
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<yofel> Mamarok: log please? I don't think anyone did something the last couple days after .97
<Mamarok> which log exactly?
<yofel> Mamarok: if you haven't upgraded yet 'sudo apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 dist-upgrade'
<yofel> or well, I would need at least the exact version of the package that's going to be removed, otherwise I have no idea where to look
<Mamarok> well, I didn't remove anything, but I got the mention there was stuff to remove, and the baloo-dbg package is being held back
<Mamarok> and my last update was 2 days ago in the evening
<yofel> utopic + ninjas maybe? That has WIP 4.14.0 packages that jr was working on
<Mamarok> hm, I am still on Trusty
<Mamarok> let me check if this is some conflicting PPA
<Mamarok> I have ppa, next, backports and beta, thos shouldn't conflict?
<yofel> probably not... although next now only has packages for utopic, so maybe something old from next and new from backports conflicts
<yofel> at least I'm pretty sure it's untested
<Mamarok> that's what the command yields: http://paste.kde.org/pzlmovn1s
<yofel> ok thanks, that helps
<yofel> now lets see if I can figure out why it does that..
<kfunk> stupid question: how do I change the lightdm theme to the plasma5-based one when using project neon?
<yofel> uh okay, we'll need a transitional package for baloo, otherwise it's not even updated on upgrade :S
<yofel> Mamarok: I'll fix that, thanks for the report
<yofel> Mamarok: just in case, please make sure that kubuntu-desktop is still installed before anything more gets removed by accident
<yofel> kfunk: I'm not sure how neon is set up, someone else might be answer that more accurately, but AFAIK it uses sddm, not lightdm and we have no plasma5 theme for lightdm
<yofel> *be able
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mamarok> yofel: it is installed
<yofel> Riddell: please check if ^ messes with kf5, I didn't test that
<92AAAK3JE> live-config package is broken btw
<92AAAK3JE> 3.0.23-1+deb8u1
<yofel> please file a bug on launchpad, that's not something we maintain
<92AAAK3JE> done so... hope for a quick fix
<shadeslayer_> we are batman 
<shadeslayer_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/justice-league-linux-distros-superheroes
<shadeslayer_> *batmen
<shadeslayer_> and catwomen
<yofel> lolwhat :D
<yofel> maybe we should resurrect the batcave to give justice to the title ^^
<shadeslayer_> ^^
 * shadeslayer_ heads to bed
<yofel> nini
<shadeslayer_> or do I ..... ?
<shadeslayer_> because
<shadeslayer_> I am *batman*!
<valorie> shadeslayer_: did you get much of the book read yet?
<valorie> also, you have a tail
<valorie> oops, missed the 'heading to bed' bit
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-10
<sitter> doko: is it ok to upload qt-gstreamer with gcc5 fix?
<sitter> Riddell: did we ever establish a way to work with the repos of debian that have a source copy a la UDD? (qt-gstreamer for example)
<doko> sitter, yes. didn't hear back from Riddell ...
<doko> sitter: if you have any idea how to fix kdepim ...
<doko> and I see build failures with libkdegames, kconfig (symbols mismatches), however these packages are not in your staging archive
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu> hello world
<ovidiu> today's updates brought in these lovely errors:
<ovidiu> /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5emoticons-dev_5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<ovidiu> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/modules/qt_KEmoticons.pri', which is also in package libkf5emoticons-bin 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<ovidiu> /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5kdelibs4support5-bin_5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<ovidiu> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/pt_BR/man1/kf5-config.1.gz', which is also in package libkf5kdelibs4support-data 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> Install it with dpkg --force-overwrite?
<ovidiu-florin> why should I have to overwrite?
<ovidiu-florin> then I'll get wrrors uppon uninstall
<ovidiu-florin> this is not clean
<lordievader> Correct, but I am usually told to do that when I get such errors ;)
<ovidiu-florin> IMO that's not right
<lordievader> I suppose you are running Wily?
<ovidiu-florin> Vivid
<ovidiu-florin> with backports
<lordievader> Oh, it ain't. And they should be fixed, but for the time being you can install it forceably.
<ovidiu-florin> I won't install it like that
<ovidiu-florin> the problem in this case seems to be KDE SC 4 vs KF5
<lordievader> Hmm, no gcc5 among the updates :(
<ovidiu-florin> and the emoticons package seems to be a misspackage
<ovidiu-florin> no, sorry, they seem to me that both of them are misspackaging
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know wether I should report this upstrem or not
<lordievader> If it is a packaging issue, no. Those belong on launchpad.
<ovidiu-florin> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=libkf5emoticons&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ovidiu-florin> no such package
<lordievader> Then I'm afraid you'll have to wait for one of the devs ;)
<ovidiu-florin> sitter sgclark Riddell ping
<sitter> hm?
<ovidiu-florin> I get: /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5emoticons-dev_5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<ovidiu-florin> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/modules/qt_KEmoticons.pri', which is also in package libkf5emoticons-bin 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<ovidiu-florin> when updating today
<ovidiu-florin> I think that that package wasn't done right
<ovidiu-florin> and also /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5kdelibs4support5-bin_5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<ovidiu-florin> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/pt_BR/man1/kf5-config.1.gz', which is also in package libkf5kdelibs4support-data 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<ovidiu-florin> I tried to find the package in launchpad in Kubuntu backports
<ovidiu-florin> but no success
<sitter> lol
<sitter> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/modules/qt_KEmoticons.pri', which is also in package libkf5emoticons-bin 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: you'll have to wait for sgclark I guess. I literally have no idea how backports work
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kemoticons.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=a1fc69d4044d0ca17db9090abe6b5439a1d7f89e
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: and libkf5kdelibs4support5-bin ?
<sitter> don't have a clone now do I
<ovidiu-florin> git clone sitter
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kdelibs4support.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=e47cf11e963d695ef620d60aafdee0c28ef297ee
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<santa_> doko: I will be working today on my patchset for kde apps, this includes kdepim, I think I know how to fix the kdepim boost issue
<santa_> (but I need to finish frameworks 5.13, I'm about to be done)
<sitter> santa_, doko: I am actually content to argue that kdepim should simply be locked back at boost1.55 unless there is a practical reason for why that isn't going to work. kdepim is going to become qt5 shortly which solves the problem
<sitter> patching the qt4 kdepim to work involves ifdeffing all boost includes which is faffy as there are quite a bunch of them
<doko> sitter, that's not possible, because boost1.55 is not ready for GCC 5. we have to find a solution to get it working with 1.58.
<sitter> ifdeffing it is then
<sitter> #ifndef Q_MOC_RUN
<doko> sitter, did you see the proposed boost hack?
<doko> in the fedora report?
<sitter> I did not
<doko> sitter, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=756395
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 756395 in qt "[Boost-1.48.0] Qt and [Parse error at "BOOST_JOIN"] error" [High,Closed: rawhide]
<doko> not sure if something like this would help, otoh, it's a hack
<sitter> mh, patching moc without upstream approval gives me a very uneasy feeling
<sitter> OTOH a global solution for qt4 would certainly be preferred seeing as qt4 as a whole is going to stick around for quite a while
<doko> anway, but this is one of the uninstallability issues, so a fix would be welcome
<sitter> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kubuntu_patches/kdeframeworks-5.13.0/kconfig/0001-Build-depend-on-extra-cmake-modules-5.13.0.patch
<sitter> if only the initial upload script wasn't so incredibly terrible
<sitter> how does that sort of thing even happen
<sitter> santa_: btw not-installed is supposedly supporting wildcards now http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git/commit/?id=ed78c97b898022c79bf3bceca0816cc1765cc690
 * sitter grows ever so suspicious of the amount of new symbols
<santa_> sitter: wrt to wildcards last time I sent a patch using that feature you didn't include the patch
<Guest56895> doko: wrt gcc 5 transition in ubuntu what is the best chroot to build against gcc? wily + proposed? wily + proposed + silo 16 + silo 39? something else?
<santa_> * to build against gcc 5
<doko> santa_, just wily + -proposed
<santa_> ok, I will update my stuff
<Riddell> hi doko, I'm uploading more stuff today
<Riddell> starting with frameworks then plasma
<santa_> Riddell: please have a look to my frameworks patches ;)
<santa_> I don't have anything for plasma
<Riddell> santa_: didn't harald apply them all?
<doko> Riddell, ta, will be offline until tonigth
<santa_> Riddell: doesn't seem so looking @ mailing list
<santa_> let me check better
<Riddell> "Aug 10 Harald Sitter   (  12) [kubuntu-devel] Re: [Merge request] Patchset for KDE Frameworks 5.13" no?
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> he did
<Riddell> yay
<santa_> sorry, I was working offline with kmail, lol
<sitter_> Riddell: did anyone produce results for ark 15.08 packaging?
<sitter_> or any of the other apps for that matter
<Riddell> ahoneybun was looking at ark
<Riddell> clivejo was strugging with something over the weekend
<Riddell> but otherwise no
<sitter_> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<clivejo> sitter_ I hear you are an expert on symbols
<sitter_> clivejo: oh?
<clivejo> sitter_: Im having problems with libkf5purpose
<clivejo> trying to package 1.0~rc1
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213894294/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.purpose_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols
<clivejo> lintan warnings and errors
<clivejo> also symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision
<sitter_> clivejo: I don't know why
<sitter_> best guess I came up with is that the plugins have no debug symbols for whatever reason
<clivejo> well I created two *.symbols files
<clivejo> but it is still complaining
<sitter_> this has nothing to do with symbols files
<clivejo> what is it about?
<sitter_> clivejo: the debug package
<Riddell> clivejo: there's plenty symbols need added to it, that's the output of dpkg-gensymbols in the build log
<Riddell> and symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision means there's new symbols
<Riddell> debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols well who knows, just ignore it
<sitter_> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols.html
<clivejo> ah Riddell, will you check libkf5purpose and kamoso for me?
<clivejo> also, should the package name be changed to libkf5purpose as well?
<Riddell> clivejo: looking
<clivejo> purpose isnt very unique and hard to search for in the archive
 * sitter_ blinks
<Riddell> hmm lots of the symbols are from plugins in purpose which we don't care about for ABI compatibility
<Riddell> sitter_: do you think we should put those plugins in a separate package? or otherwise ignore the symbols?
<sitter_> I don't remember
<sitter_> last I talked to aleix he said the plugins woudl move the thing they plug
<sitter_> so I was rather content to not care about them
<Riddell> sitter_: mm, trouble is gensymbols does want to care about plugin symbols
<Riddell> clivejo: uploaded purpose to my ppa:jr/ppa with symbols updated but not for plugins
<Riddell> hi TJ-
<sitter_> Riddell: what do you mean?
<clivejo> I dont understand
<clivejo> and Im about to go out the door
<Riddell> sitter_: it lists them all as a diff in the buildlog
<TJ-> Morning
<Riddell> clivejo: groovy, I'll take a look at kamoso and hope to upload it to ubuntu, thanks :)
<sitter_> Riddell: well yeah, so add them to the symbols file
<clivejo> will you be about later for a lesson on symbols?
<Riddell> clivejo: out from 18:00BST
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Ninjas! https://community.kde.org/Applications/15.08_Release_Notes | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html | https://n
<Riddell> hmm, topic overload
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Plasma Mobile images: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/ | congratulations to sgclark on Akademy Award | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08 for app 15.08, lots to port to kf5
<Riddell> TJ-: just incase you're interested in packaging ^^ :)
* sitter_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<TJ-> Riddell: gee thanks... not cleared the decks here yet to make time for coding... got a workbench full of electronics to repair :)
* sitter_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<bshah> whoa!
<TJ-> Does anyone know of a QT/KDE based oscilloscope application? I'm sorely tempted to write a better open-source front-end for the Bitscope (DSO/Logic Analyser/ etc)
 * Riddell pauses kci
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sitter_> that kdepim FTBFS is super shit
<Riddell> sitter_: question is if we should just package the frameworks kdepim and deal with that
<sitter_> Riddell: I am about to call that the path to resolution
<sitter_> boost is used all over the place in kdepimlibs/kdepim and there's like 300 paths to the offensive includes that cause the FTBFS
<sitter_> Riddell: what do we do with qt-gstreamer?
<sitter_> the repo has full source, which kinda clashes with our tools
<Riddell> sitter_: make a new repo?
<Riddell> detrout was discussing qt-gstreamer packaging on debian channel yesterday
<sitter_> and the result was create a new repo Oo
<sitter_> santa_: FWIW it appears slangasek already did the symbol meddling for qt-gstreamer in wily-proposed
<sitter_> Riddell: I pushed at kubuntu_wily_archive for now
<Riddell> frameworks up in ubuntu wily now
 * Riddell looks at plasma
<Riddell> sgclark: did you ever get anywhere with updating kdeconnect-plasma?
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh my battery died. Then I forgot. I will finish it today. I am out of town most of this week just so you know.
<Riddell> sgclark: ok lovely
<Riddell> clivejo: purpose uploaded to ubuntu but it's waiting on new kdeconnect-plasma which sgclark says she's looking at
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I hit the patch wall with ark
<Riddell> ahoneybun: probably all the patches should be removed
<Riddell> what patches does it have?
<ahoneybun> umm
<ahoneybun> I have to look at the ec2
<ahoneybun> patching file plugins/libarchive/libarchivehandler.cpp
<ahoneybun> the patch has fuzz
<ahoneybun> I gave the full log to sgclark and she says shes been hitting it as well
<sgclark> umm what?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there's only use_libarchive_for_zip_files which is some problematic patch that debian added so just remove it
<sgclark> reverse applied means it was applied upstream is all I said
<ahoneybun> did you remove it already Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope
<ahoneybun> sorry if I misspoke sgclark
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I have no exp with patches
<ahoneybun> not for awhile
<sgclark> need to go study quilt then
<ahoneybun> eww
<Riddell>  ahoneybun: rm -r debian/patches   should work here since it's the only one
<ahoneybun> what is series
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> same thing weird
 * ahoneybun grabs food
<TJ-> ahoneybun: "quilt applied" will tell you if a patch is already applied (stored in the ~/.pc/ directory usually)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it just lists the patches to apply
<ahoneybun> we removed the patch files
<Riddell> so it should be empty or not exist
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I saw you renewed your membership lol
<Riddell> sure I'm not leaving my ubuntu membership, it still has great technology
<Riddell> what a kerfuffle
<Riddell> grr, most annoyingly kdelibs4support-dev doesn't want to install in the staging-plasma PPA so nothing will compile and I can't work out why it won't install
<Riddell> works fine in a new chroot I made
<TJ-> PPA deps.. or lack thereof?
<Riddell> trying now with -proposed enabled
<Riddell> yep I think you have it TJ-
<Riddell> cyphermox: do you know anything about the openconnect gcc transition?
<Riddell> plasma-nm isn't compiling
<Riddell> I remember doko mentioning something
<cyphermox> I know nothing of it
<cyphermox> it's failing to build now?
<Riddell> cyphermox: it's failing to install openconnect-dev
<Riddell> that usually means gcc these days
<cyphermox> :/
<cyphermox> Riddell: what is failing to install openconnect-dev? Seems like it should be libopenconnect-dev instead?
<Riddell> cyphermox: right
<Riddell> libproxy1 and libproxy1v5 transition I think
<Blizzz> hola. seen trouble with upgrading on vivid? libkf5i18n5:amd64 depends on libkf5i18n-data (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1); however:  Version of libkf5i18n-data on system is 5.9.0-0ubuntu1.
<Blizzz> oh, wait, oversaw a line
<Blizzz> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5i18n-data_5.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_all.deb ftw
<Riddell> yay http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html going green
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeconnect-plasma in staging-misc
<mparillo_> I saw something like Plasma 5.3.2 was available for Kubuntu 15.04 via backports. I can double-check, and post a news item.
<mamarley> mparillo_: I can confirm, and it works great!
<sgclark> mparillo_: yeah it is, please do. I am out of time. Thank you. frameworks 5.12.0 and 5.3.2 I backported.
<mamarley> sgclark: Thanks, you are awesome! :)
<sgclark> been using it locally and all is working well
<vip> do you guys bump version when moving from testing to backports?
<vip> (testing, staging)
<sgclark> no
<soee> Riddell: and Frameworks 5.13 are ready ?
<sgclark> Riddell: well maybe you will have better luck, but latest snapshot of kdeconnect still does not work for me.
<lordievader> sgclark: Nice, good work on the backports \o/
<soee> mparillo_: can you post announcement also here https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874 ?
<mparillo_> I cannot seem to post both to public and to a community. Is there a trick?
<doko> Riddell, saw some uploads, is anything going well?
<clivejo> what is https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08 ?
<clivejo> apparently need a username and password
<yofel> cyphermox: an eitherpad for coordination. You'll need a kde identity account
<cyphermox> yofel: clivejo:  ^^
<yofel> oops
<cyphermox> hehe no worries :)
<clivejo> thanks
<mparillo> On rekonq, the KDE Etherpad gives:  An error occured while loading the pad CircularDependencyError: Encountered circular dependency. in https://notes.kde.org/static/js/require-kernel.js (line 1)
<mparillo> Alas, google-chrome works. Spyware FTW.
<Riddell> doko: frameworks is up, plasma I'll do shortly I hope http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html then onto the applications
<Riddell> (applications includes a few libraries too)
<Riddell> doko: I'll upload openconnect too for plasma-nm
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did you get on with ark?
<doko> Riddell, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ shows a lot of dep-waits. expected?
<Riddell> doko: no, it probably needs some retries
<Riddell> I'll run a retry over all the frameworks
<doko> thanks
<soee_> Riddell: i'm ready to test 5.4beta when its ready :D
<Riddell> soee_: go for it http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.3.95_wily.html
<soee_> what frameworks version it requires ?
<Riddell> soee_: the one from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<soee_> Riddell: quick check: this packages are going to be removed: kde-config-touchpad plasma-desktop plasma-widget-kimpanel ?
<Riddell> soee_: hmm not plasma-desktop
<soee_> than something is wrong :)
<Riddell> soee_: you'll need to enable -proposed too
<soee_> looks like it is not a good idea
<soee_> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12051626/
<Riddell> soee_: mm yes maybe wait a bit
<Riddell> the gcc transition means things aren't simple
<Riddell> those issues all need Applications to be updated I think
<soee_> ok :)
<talos_> ok.. "Plasma 5.3.2 and Frameworks 5.12.0 Backported to Kubuntu 15.04": ONLY 640 MB RAM... Awesome! 0_0
<soee_> ;D
<talos_> I don't believe it.. xfce needs more..
<talos_> congratulations guys
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<Riddell> plasma is up
<Riddell> and compiling in wily
<soee_> :)
<soee_> so i can remove this staging ppas from my list and updates will land in archive ?
<soee_> (frameworks + plasma)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I've done nothing after you were messing with it
<soee_> Riddell: this is part of 5.4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE9fV8II6eI ?
<doko> Riddell, plasma-pa ftbfs on armhf
<doko> Riddell, plasma-pa only builds on x86, anyway, accepting
<doko> new package
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> thanks for plasma 5.3.2 in the PPA guys !
<yossarianuk> oddly i'm still getting crashes at shutdown on my 15.10  desktop though.
<lordievader> Crashes?
<yossarianuk> i.e i shutdown/reboot a KDE process 'crashes' - i.e process has stopped / restart? - and the desktop never shutdown (I have to go to a console (alt+ctrl+f2) and reboot from there
<lordievader> Can't say I've seen that.
<yossarianuk> I didn't note which process it was (i'm at work now on kubuntu 15.04+PPA)
<yossarianuk> I could have applied updates before hand (can't fully remember)
<yossarianuk> if happens again i'll note it and report...
<yossarianuk> other than that 15.10 seems rock solid.
<yossarianuk> (less issues than in 15.04)
<yossarianuk> sounds a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1407152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Fix released]
<yossarianuk> but obviously isnt that bug (which is fixed..)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: But do you have the fix? ;)
<yossarianuk> lordievader: nope - other than going to a virtual console to reboot.
<yossarianuk> i will report it if i occurs again...
<lordievader> yossarianuk: That wasn't what I ment. The bug says the fix is released, but that doesn't automatically mean that you have a version with that fix applied.
<lordievader> I.e. check package versions ;)
<lordievader> Ohh, Plasma 5.3.95 is Plasma 5.4 alpha, ain't it ?
<yossarianuk> ok - i'm running latest 15.10, what version is that at ?
<yossarianuk> ps - looking forward to plasma 5.4, 5.3 was an improvement so i imagine 5.4 will also be.
<lordievader> Judging from the comments it has been applied sometime back.
<lordievader> Ah, 3.16.0-0ubuntu1 carried the fix.
<yossarianuk> hmmm - ok i'll actually try to note whats going on it is re-happens.
<yossarianuk> *if it*
<Riddell> soee_: yes (remove ppa and get updates from wily)
<soee_> hmm that is not good that users have to remove their confiuratin files after upgrade to 5.3.2 in Vivid: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/dLTF8v23ppi
<sitter> there is literally no useful information there
<sitter> Riddell: apps in need of review: kwalletmanager (straight port), kcalcore, kcontacts, akonadi (straight port), kmime, gpgmepp, kldap, kmbox, syndication
<Riddell> sitter: oh awesome
<Riddell> sgclark: kdeconnect working good for me, I've uploaded your package
<Riddell> sitter: I also made a kubuntu_wily_archive branch
<sitter> for kdeconnect?
<Riddell> sitter: yes
<sitter> k
<Riddell> sitter: shall i just run staging-upload and throw applications into the PPA?
<sitter> Riddell: apps not done
<sitter> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<Riddell> sitter: I know but it'll show us some issues and let us upload some bits if they're blocking, or would you prefer to port them all then do that?
<sitter> I would pefer packaging -> CI -> fix to make CI happy -> initial upload
<Riddell> okay dokay
<sitter> which would make lots more sense had the CI part been done 4 weeks ago but there's only one me -.-
<Riddell> but first, I need to  do a plasma release, which always sounds icky
<Riddell> git clone sitter
<clivejo> a few sitter and Riddell clones would be good :)
<sitter> ah clivejo could totally fix up CI warnings :P
<clivejo> I wish, I just dont have a clue!
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/ anything that has _stable_ is going to land as either plasma or apps and should not be orange or red
<sitter> clivejo: learning opportunity clearly. click on gpgmepp, click on view latest console in the center bottom of the gpgmepp page, click on 'parsed console output' in the left hand side navigation, inspect the errors
<sitter> 90% of unstable builds are likely because lintian takes issue with them so simply google the error identifier and you shoudl get a page describing that error
<sitter> of course the page will have a very confusing and silly description so nobody understands it, so instead you'll ask here :P
 * sitter shakes fist at lintian descriptions
<tsdgeos> Riddell: this bug is back! https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1483620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1483620 in Kubuntu PPA "kipi-plugins 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1 is missing dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> i thought debian had special tools to make sure that didn't happen
<clivejo> sitter >> W: libkf5gpgmepp-dev: wrong-section-according-to-package-name libkf5gpgmepp-dev => libdevel
<Riddell> tsdgeos: you're using backports?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep, should have Section: libdevel added to the appropriate block in debian/control
<tsdgeos> Riddell: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/
<tsdgeos> it worked fine in the vivid package
<clivejo> how would I go about changing that?
<clivejo> is Jenkins another LP like build service?
<sitter> jenkins is the build service in this case
<clivejo> how do I access the source?
<sitter> clivejo: find applications/gpgmepp repo here -> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/?q=pkg-kde -> you'll find a git url on its page -> clone that (i.e. git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/applications/gpgmepp.git)
<sitter> kubuntu CI works on special branches kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> in this case we'll want to change stable, so switch there using git checkout kubuntu_stable
<sitter> then open debian/control and edit it
<sitter> to resolve the warning you'll want to change (or add) the Section: field of libkf5gpgmepp-dev to say libdevel
<sitter> then save and run `git diff | pastebinit`
<sitter> that'll give you a paste url, you give it to me and I'll push the change for you
<clivejo> you been workin on this?
<sitter> (or you can also give it to Riddell, sgclark, shadeslayer, etc...)
<clivejo> added symbols 58mins ago
<sitter> yeah new package for applications 15.08 release
<clivejo> humm dont have pastebin setup
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054619/
<sitter> clivejo: sudo apt install pastebinit
<sitter> very handy tool
<clivejo> yeah, installed it
<clivejo> what is kubuntu_unstable?
<sitter> clivejo: pushed your change... this is now going to trigger a new build http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_gpgmepp/ whenever there is a free slot and no dependencies are building
<clivejo> why do we want an unstable branch
<doko> sitter, kdepim ping
<sitter> kubuntu_stable tracks development of the stable branch in KDE (i.e. right now that is applications 15.08). kubuntu_unstable tracks development of the master branch in KDE (i.e. what is going to become applications 15.12)
<sitter> since unstable eventually becomes stable we'll want to integrate it as well
<clivejo> so its like +1
<sitter> doko: we are on it. patching the existing kdepim doesn't scale so we decided to instead move ahead and get the qt5 kdepim landed
<sitter> clivejo: up
<doko> thanks for the heads up
<sitter> doko: also FWIW the fedora patch to qmake we talked about yesterday is already applied to our qmake for half a year. so, most other qt4 apps shouldn't have a problem. kdepim is special because boost is used all over the pim stack though
<doko> sitter, I was told that clementine has the same issue
<sitter> clivejo: yup that is ;)
<sitter> doko: possibly. the thing is that the offending header(s) have like a gazillion possibly chaining orders that could lead to the problem. the qmake patch only prevents a portion of them
<clivejo> so oketea failed cause of this -> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/share/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc': No such file or directory
<sitter> doko: what we could do is patch boost to #ifndef Q_MOC_RUN in all the relevant headers
<sitter> I think there's some 10-20 headers that would need that, it should however resolve all compat problems with qt4 and has no negative side effects
<doko> sitter: ok, then let's do this. could you prepare such a patch?
<sitter> clivejo: a file is no longer being installed by cmake, so now the build fails. I usually check the build log if the file has possibly changed path
<sitter> doko: when I find time
<clivejo> sitter looks like its moved debian/tmp/usr/share/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc to debian/tmp/usr/share/kxmlgui5/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc
<doko> sitter: do you know which files are affected?
<sitter> clivejo: ok, so clone the okteta git repository, checkout the kubuntu_stable branch and adjust the install file to use the new path
<clivejo> so okteta.install needs changed to the new path?
<sitter> yes
<doko> don't get me wrong, but that kdepim is on a critical path, so either the one based on qt5 would be appreciated, or the boost fixes
<soee_> Riddell: so you plan to release new Plasma today ?
<yossarianuk> which version is that soee_:
<sitter> doko: qt5 one is top priority anyway as I need it for work-work
<doko> =)
<soee_> yossarianuk: 5.4 beta for Wily
<sitter> clivejo: also possibly oktetapartreadonlyui.rc and oktetapartreadwriteui.rc changed path, so you can make sure those are correct in the install
<yossarianuk> cool - will that be in the normal wily (15.10) repos?
<soee_> yossarianuk: yes
<yossarianuk> excellent!
<doko> Riddell, sitter: I see that kde is using patchelf, which is not available on some archs? what exactly is done with this? would chrpath an option too?
<doko> see the julia package
<Riddell> soee: plasma beta out now
<Riddell> doko: I don't think I've heard of it, where it's being used by kde?
<doko> ahh, not kde, sorry
<yossarianuk> Is the fullscreen launcher included by default in 5.4 ? - i.e -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE9fV8II6eI&feature=youtu.be
<yossarianuk> or is that an addon?
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054685/
<soee> yossarianuk: find teh answer here https://dot.kde.org/2015/08/11/plasma-54-beta-adds-shine
<sitter> clivejo: thanks. pushed
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers for the outline of 5.4
<yossarianuk> so will wayland be 'fully' supported by 5.5 / 5.6 ?
<clivejo> sitter: in kate -> textfilterplugin.so doesnt seem to be built, how do I find out what happened to it?
<clivejo> full path is usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/ktexteditor/textfilterplugin.so
<clivejo> is it being built separately?
<sitter> clivejo: that one is tricky and impossible to find out :P
<clivejo> sitter: ah now, nothing is impossible
<sitter> well, it's not it's just very pointless
<clivejo> do you know Christoph Cullmann ?
<sitter> it is fallout from us merging unstable into stable too late
<clivejo> he was working on it in Akademy
<sitter> i.e. since Applications/15.08 is coming up we merged unstable into stable (which previously was Applications/15.04), but we did it so late that unstable already had new files that never made it into 15.08
<sitter> and that's why the build is now failing
<clivejo> hes bound to know!
<sitter> fixing this invovles meddling with git
<sitter> actually what I just said might be nonsense xD
<clivejo> cant git go back in time?
<sitter> what I said was correct after all ^^
<sitter> clivejo: not necessary
<Riddell> clivejo: purpose starting to go green now I uploaded sgclark's kdeconnect :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purpose/1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> where did you get the new kde-connect?!?
<sitter> clivejo: the workflow to resolve this is essentially git revert the last commit, then merge stable into unstable and revert the revert
<sitter> it's madness
<clivejo> revert the revert
<clivejo> LOL
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kate.git/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable :P
<sitter> clivejo: should be fixed in the next build now \o/
<clivejo> what happened that file?
<clivejo> oh, its a brand new plugin for the next release?
<soee> Riddell: do we plan 5.4beta backport ?
<Riddell> clivejo: from sgclark who just took a git snapshot cos Vaca won't make a release
<Riddell> soee: I doubt I have time, maybe sgclark will take it up but she says she's away this week
<soee> ok, thank you
<clivejo> how do I search the commits?
<clivejo> I googled textfilterplugin.so and didnt find anything
<sitter> clivejo: I use gitk
<clivejo> whats gitk?
<sitter> gui for git log
<sitter> a very 1990's gui though ;)
<sitter> I have only ever seen one other person use it, so you might find qgit or ggit more enjoyable to use
<clivejo> so I have to clone the package first?
<clivejo> no web interface?
<sitter> clivejo: for kate? quickgit.kde.org
<sitter> I find cloning faster than fighting with web interfaces though
<sitter> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=commit&h=07f60d0afa789e23421da7b8c44908dd01dd6df0
<sitter> if you look at the CMakeLists.txt change you'll notice that this change enables the plugin
<sitter> hence resolving https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347243
<ubottu> KDE bug 347243 in plugin-pythonapi "text filter plugin missing from kate 5.0.0" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> should it not be enabled?
<sitter> clivejo: not for applications 15.08
<sitter> it's a new feature, and since 15.08 supposedly was already frozen it can only go into 15.12
<sitter> clivejo: new gpgmepp report in, seems the Section fix had a format problem ;) http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_gpgmepp/2/parsed_console/
<sitter> Riddell: new for review kholidays and kpimtextedit
<clivejo> is it lib-devel ?
<sitter> Package: libkf5gpgmepp-dev
<sitter> Section : libdevel
<sitter> notice the difference
<clivejo> the space?
<sitter> yes
<clivejo> good lord
<clivejo> fussy isnt it
<Riddell> computers are fussy like that
<sitter> lintian is pretty strict
<clivejo> OCD more like it
<sitter> enforcing a common format isn't a bad thing though
<sitter> next thing you know is someone does this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054847/
<sitter> always gets my blood boiling when people do that with code :P
<clivejo> now I like that formatting
<sitter> lot's of people do
<sitter> unless everyone's editor is really good at parsing the language in question though it will at some point become incosistent and stop looking so nice
<sitter> also there's the qustion of tab vs. space
<sitter> and there's people who prefer tab which then usually looks weird for everyone but the person who put the tabs there ;)
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054857/
<sitter> formatting is always a faffy subject
<clivejo> surely human readility is more important!
<sitter> clivejo: studies have shown that it doesn't improve readability :P
<sitter> especially not if you have long words to column on
<clivejo> Im dyslexic, so it does for me
<sitter> as the space betwen short words and actual value gets bigger one finds it harder to hold the line when reading
<clivejo> I dont read, I recognise word patterns!
<sitter> clivejo: same difference
<clivejo> sitter: have you fixed the formatting for gpgmepp?
<sitter> clivejo: no
<sitter> there's another problem as well. a new one \o/
<clivejo> whats the new problem?
<sitter> clivejo: there's a new warning
<sitter> check the parsed output
<clivejo> grrr I hate versions
<clivejo> what zero is it complaining about?
<clivejo> the 15.10-0?
<sitter> eh eh
<sitter> clivejo: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_gpgmepp/2/parsed_console/
<sitter> you usually want to look at the parsed output
<sitter> the raw output has many more complaints we choose to ignore for various reasons
<clivejo> is the missing depends caused by my using a space in the section ?
<Riddell> sitter: ark up for review
<sitter> Riddell: +	rm  debian/ark/usr/lib/*/libkerfuffle.so
<sitter> we should upstream this
<sitter> clivejo: nope it's me being a crappy packager :S
<sitter> clivejo: you'll want to add the two libraries as dependencies of the -dbg package
<clivejo> sitter: why is that?
<sitter> clivejo: because in order to use the debug symbols one needs to have the thing to debug installed as well
<clivejo> ah, good logic there
<sitter> practically speaking it is a bit weird though. one doesn't decide that one wants to install a debug package without first having the need to debug the thing one wants to install the debug package for
<clivejo> sitter: it current Depends: libkf5gpgmepp5 (= ${binary:Version}) | libkf5gpgmepp-pthread5 (= ${binary:Version}) | libkf5qgpgme5 (= ${binary:$
<clivejo>          ${misc:Depends}
<clivejo> I need to add libkf5gpgmepp-dev?
<sitter> no
<sitter> hm
<sitter> interesting
 * clivejo rubs chin in deep thought
<sitter> clivejo: it possibly complains because it doesn't depend on gpgme which isn't a package fo rcourse
<sitter> if my lintian actually wasn't defunct this would be easier to debug >.<
<doko> Riddell, sitter: kwin ftbfs
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<Riddell> doko: looks like it needs its kwayland build-dep version bumped, fixing..
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<doko> Riddell, sitter: kwin kwayland-integration kscreen kicad 
<sitter> clivejo: let's fix the Section for now. I can't seem to reproduce the dbg warning
<Riddell> doko: kicad we're innocent of, that's wxgtk stuff! :)
<sitter> might be a fluke
<clivejo> I think the missing section is generating that error
<clivejo> you want me to make the diff?
<sitter> please
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055024/
<clivejo> get me some experience!
<snele> is plasma 5.4 beta packaged to wily? it will be in main repository for wily or in backports?
<sitter> clivejo: pushed
<sitter> let's see what happens
 * clivejo fingers crossed
<sitter> Riddell: are you preping a review request for ark?
<soee> snele: backports are for previous version, so development version never has backports
<Riddell> sitter: not currently, I'm not sure how to do it in cmake, there's a PRIVATE keyword for libraries but reading the docs I"m not sure what it does
<clivejo> Riddell: regarding purpose, should the package name be changed to libkf5purpose?
<sitter> Riddell: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/124610/
<Riddell> clivejo: the binary package is named so, the source package is named however upstream wants it to be named which is just "purpose"
<Riddell> sitter: genius, ok I'll take a look
<doko> Riddell, could we stop with new plasma versions until we have the current stack in -release, or is this required?
<Riddell> doko: it's all uploaded
<Riddell> doko: I'm waiting for the last parts of frameworks to build on powerpc and arm64 before going through to check all plasma is compiling
<doko> yes, babysitting these ...
<doko> Riddell, ktorrent has a b-d on itself?
<sitter> Riddell: kidentitymanagement for review
<doko> sitter: libktorrent is the next qt4/boost candidate
<snele> wily is not starting after newest updates. freezes at splash screen. install -f fixes pamwallet thingy but i still get feeze at splash screen
<clivejo> Im getting "pam-kwallet : Depends: pam-kwallet4 but it is not installed" on upgrade of wily
<soee> but there are very few packages from Plasma 5.4 beta and Framewroks 5.13 in Willy, shouldn't we wait with upgrades till all of them are in archive >
<yofel> you should wait
<yofel> but if you already broke your system you could ask jr where he put the WIP packages and update using those
<sitter> doko: libktorrent should be fixed in ubuntu4
<sitter> clivejo: achievement unlocked: CI fixer
<doko> sitter, ta
<BluesKaj_> After the latest update and dist-upgrade wily alpha2 stalls on the splash screen, yakuake loads , but the desktop doesn't. Also sddm has to be enabled again.
<soee> Riddell: see last comment https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/hsrBjUKZRfi
<soee> Riddell: all new packages are already in archive or some are unpubllished yet and this might cause the problems ?
<Riddell> probably some are unpublished
 * doko grumbles at sitter for not using GCC 5 for testing ...
<sitter> :@
<sitter> doko: I wouldn't know what to do anyway :P
<doko> heh
<clivejo> sitte Riddell: what is kamoso failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kamoso/
<clivejo> sitter: 
<Riddell> "Upload was likely rejected, we have been waiting for well over 30 minutes!" dunno, needs sitter to look into why it was rejected by launchpad
<clivejo> and plasma-pa ?
<clivejo> is there a ppa for testing?
<sitter> Riddell, clivejo: launchpad swollowed the upload
<sitter> there is no sign of it
<sitter> simply retrying is the best course of action for rejection anyway
<clivejo> you didnt push it to the wrong place *coughs*
<sitter> if it doesn't work twice in a row it is cause for concern ^^
<clivejo> sitter: are you on the KDE team?
<sitter> yup
<clivejo> any plans to get the kolab server packaged in Ubuntu?
<sitter> I think we had looked into it at some point and possibly even had packages. but it is a chore to maintain
<sitter> in particular since IIRC it required patching various middleware packages
<Riddell> yes it's always scared me too much
<clivejo> scared you?!?
<Riddell> there is a debian packaging team, dunno how far they got
<clivejo> what would it take to get it into ubuntu archive?
<Riddell> I don't know, I'm unsure what needs to be changed in other packages
<sitter> kdepimlibs is still way too huge >.<
<clivejo> I thought they were separating it into modules?
<sitter> yeah, but there' still a wall of akonadi left
<sitter> I mean
<sitter> it's way less mental than it was before
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055721/
<starbuck1> ximion: i tested latest KCI with muon discover and found it had initiliazed with only some kde-centric apps, missing anything gtk/x11 mostly
<starbuck1> since apol is on vacation, you know anything about that being related to appstream adata?
<starbuck1> http://blog.tenstral.net/2015/08/appstreamdep-11-for-everyone-beta.html
<ximion> starbuck1: first of all: is Muon compiled with AppStream support?
<ximion> and: do you have AppStream metadata?
<ximion> you can search through the data using the appstream-index tool
<starbuck1> ximion: are you and apol exchanging status so far?
<sitter> Riddell, clivejo: 
<sitter> Rejected:
<sitter> kamoso_3.0.0~rc1+git20150811.1358+15.10-0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 3.0.0~rc1+git20150811.1358+15.10-0 <= 3.0.0+git20150804.1331+15.10-0
<starbuck1> i read about the discussion to split discover as standalone from muon packager...
<clivejo> stupid version
<ximion> starbuck1: yes, that will happen soon. Another thing is that we need to enable AppStream support unconditionally of the backend - at time, it's tied to the PackageKit backend being enabled, and you can't have both PK and QApt
<ximion> at Tanglu we enable the experimental PK backend to get AppStream support, which sort of works
<ximion> but still, you can see that PK is less mature in Muon than QApt is
<ximion> also, Discover will need some architectural redesign to support AppStream properly. Right now, it reads packages first and maps packages to AppStream components. While it actually should be the other way around. Doing that will also dramatically speed up Discover when running on PK
<ximion> apol wanted to do all the Muon stuff, while I wanted to improve the libappstream and libappstream-qt libraries
<clivejo> whats wrong with this package -> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kalgebra/9/parsed_console/
<clivejo> Riddell: kalgebra-common has missing dependencies...  org.kde.analitza[1.0] not found.  Would that be a runtime or build dep?  Im kinda leaning to a build dep on analitza-dev ?
<clivejo> santa_: hi
<santa_> hi everyone
<starbuck1> ximion: when muon packager and updater is split, would you like to carry on dsicover + appstream/PK?
<starbuck1> just saying aleix would also have to carry on the packager and the updater of muon, so its a logical split happening there imo
<ximion> starbuck1: I can't firmly commit to anything, since maintaining AppStream itself, working on PackageKit and developing Limba and Tanglu is already lots of work - but I would certainly like to help with the newly split-out Discover
<ximion> it's using QAppStream afterall :-)
<ximion> one idea is to merge the updater part into Discover as well, btw
<ximion> and to make Apper the package-manager of choice for non-Debian-based distros, since porting Muon to PK to make it distro-agnostic would just be a lot of pointless work
<ximion> and maybe find a new maintainer for the Debian/Kubuntu-specific Muon
<starbuck1> ximion: how to increase appstream support in Discover? if we ship it like that as part of 5.4, people will wonder about where all the apps have gone?
<ximion> I need to check what's actually in Discover atm, one second...
<ximion> hmm, it's still dependent on PK being enabled
<ximion> so unless you changed that in Kubuntu, there is actually no AppStream support enabled
<starbuck1> oh, so it might be another issue
<starbuck1> lets wait until pol returns :)
<starbuck1> *apol
<ximion> ldd /usr/bin/muon-discover | grep appstream
<ximion> if that shows nothing => no AppSteam
<ximion> I could take a look at it, but I'm currently a bit occupied with Debconf
<Riddell> org.kde.analitza will be a runtime qml issue
<santa_> Riddell: I have sent to the ml a set of patches for apps, you might want to apply them before jumping completely into 15.08
<santa_> I can re-submit anything if it got obsolete, I started with those a long time ago
<ximion> starbuck1: that command was wrong, it should actually be a check if /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/muon/muon-pkbackend.so exists
<Riddell> santa_: thanks, I'll look at them shortly
<ximion> starbuck1: I will prepare a package for the easy installation of Kubuntu AppStream data - until then, you could use http://packages.tanglu.org/source/dasyatis/appstream-data , which works even on Kubuntu
<ximion> Discover with AppStream support enabled is required though, unless using the CLI tool is good enough :-)
<Riddell> ah bother, kwin needs libhybris which doesn't exist on powerpc or arm64 or ppc64el
<doko> Riddell, uploaded a kwin which hopefully will build on arm64, powerpc and ppc64el
<Riddell> ah you're ahead of me :)
<doko> Riddell, so we plan to force gcc-5 and gcc-defaults to release tonight
<doko> kde should be kept back by other dependencies, but you won't be able to build things in wily without wily-proposed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<ahoneybun> ohhh kde connect update
<soee_> yup, but no full Plasma 5.4 yet :/
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun
<soee_> hmm i think plasma and some part of frameworsk get stuck in proposed
<yofel> and they will stay there until the gcc5 transition is done, so don't hold your breath
<clivejo> Riddell: why do I keep getting emails about purpose failing to build?
<yofel> clivejo: if your name/email is in the changelog entry when it was uploaded, you will recieve the failure messages
<yofel> (as you might be responsible for that)
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> yofel: do you have a login for http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<clivejo> anyone?!?
<yofel> clivejo: yes, why?
<Quintasan> Holy crap
<Quintasan> Does anyone have any idea why git --version yields 2.1.4 when all possible answers point to it still being 1.9.1 in trusty?
<Quintasan> package version is 1.9.1, changelog says nothing about silent version bump, and I couldn't find any patches in the source that would bump the version
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm getting Permission denied when trying to connect to the ec2
<mparillo> I can confirm:  <BluesKaj_> After the latest update and dist-upgrade wily alpha2 stalls on the splash screen...but the desktop doesn't. I assume this is because the plasma beta is partly packaged, so there is no need for a bug report?
<clivejo> yofel: I want to try a patch
<yofel> Quintasan: 'which git' is /usr/bin/git ?
<Quintasan> yeah
<yofel> odd, says 1.9.1 here
<Quintasan> What on Earth...
<clivejo> Ive just installed updates and wily wants to reboot, will I be able to get back into my desktop?
<Riddell> clivejo: sorted?
<doko> Riddell, man, sloppy b-d's are really a mess. at least update kdelibs4support 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah i kicked you out I'm afraid so I could sign stuff easier, do you need t?
<Riddell> doko: where?
<clivejo> Riddell: nope, I want to try a patch
<ahoneybun> I was going to see if we could work on ark if someone else has not taken it yet
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I finished it off
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you'd done it all pretty much
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lots more to do on the doc
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<clivejo> Riddell: for http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kanagram.git/log/?h=kubuntu_stable this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057127/ do you agree/disagree?
<ahoneybun> so I was about right with what I was doing Riddell?
<doko> everywhere, apparently, the dependencies for libkf5kdelibs4support-dev were updated, but not the b-d's for kdelibs4support. you should get build failure emails, do you read them?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you took done that one link I had
<ahoneybun> or someone did
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find the tars
<clivejo> ahoneybun: are you on wily?
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> have you run into this freezing at splash screen issue?
<ahoneybun> um no
<ahoneybun> not yet I imagine
<clivejo> have you updated today?
<ahoneybun> yea I know something was kinda broke
<soee_> clivejo: when exactly it freezes ?
<ahoneybun> some package was installing something but another package installs it as well
<Riddell> ahoneybun: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08 ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/15.07.90/src/
<ahoneybun> I need upstream tars
<ahoneybun> that
<ahoneybun> yay unmet deps
<ahoneybun> pam-kwallet : Depends: pam-kwallet4 but it is not installed
<Riddell> ahoneybun: enable proposed?
<ahoneybun> I don't have that
<ahoneybun> clean wily
<ahoneybun> from alpha 2
<ahoneybun> apt-get -f install fixed it all
<soee_> proposed will remove alot of important packages
<ahoneybun> I'd like to have a half working system
<ahoneybun> if not whole
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still have not added me back I see
<clivejo> dont like the new wallpaper
<ahoneybun> I do
<Riddell> ahoneybun: give me a minute
<ahoneybun> k
<clivejo> has the old one been removed?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: the old wallpaper?
<clivejo> old plasma
<ahoneybun> KDE4?
<clivejo> 5
<soee_> i think he ment the one from 5,3
<ahoneybun> then old wallpaper
<clivejo> yup thats what I meant !
<ahoneybun> no clue I have not seen the new one yet
<ahoneybun> well 
<ahoneybun> I've seen it just not from a update
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how bad would kcalutils be to package.
<ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> easy peasy :P
<ahoneybun> surreee
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you're back in
<ahoneybun> yay
 * ahoneybun gets his chair ready for dep hell
<clivejo> is kcalutils not part of the suite?
<ahoneybun> pim it is
<Riddell> ahoneybun: try kiriki maybe
<clivejo> Riddell: whats going on with purpose on ARM64?  I keep getting failed to build emails
<Riddell> clivejo: if you don't like that think how I feel when I upload 60 frameworks :)
<Riddell> clivejo: it won't build until all the frameworks are built and arm64 is very very slow to build for some reason
<clivejo> didnt say I didnt like it :P
<Riddell> in the mean time it'll keep trying
<clivejo> more curious as to whats going on
<Riddell> probably I click retry on it when I notice another architecture is ready to build
<clivejo> I thought LP would give up, but keeps retrying over and over
<Riddell> clivejo: probably me and doko keep retrying it, I have a script that retries all the frameworks
<clivejo> I know this is very basic, but where to desktop backgrounds go?
<Riddell> there's still a load that still need to compile on amd64
<Riddell> /usr/share/wallpapers isn't it?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you save the changelog
<ahoneybun> I don;t know how to use emac
 * ahoneybun forgot to change it to nano
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Riddell> ahoneybun: everyone should know emacs
<Riddell> it should be taught in primary school
<ahoneybun> Riddell: well you should have shown me at akademy :P
<ahoneybun> till then nano is my way
<Riddell> clivejo: did you work out what I did to the symbols in purpose?
<clivejo> I have no idea!
<clivejo> symbols baffle me
<Riddell> symbols baffle everyone
<clivejo> and so does copyright
<Riddell> clivejo: do you know what the symbols files are for?
<clivejo> debugging
<Riddell> copyright is easy, it's just boring
<Riddell> nope, not debugging
<Riddell> they're to ensure the library remains compatible with a new release
<Riddell> applications use code in a library
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you see the "X-Ubuntu" stuff
<ahoneybun> in the debian/control
<ahoneybun> remove?
<Riddell> clivejo:  the source will call a class or function etc but the compiled programmes will call symbols
<Riddell> clivejo: and if a symbol goes missing then the program will crash
<Riddell> or if it changes
<Riddell> so we keep track to ensure a new version of the librar y doesn't cause the apps that use that library to crash
<Riddell> ahoneybun: they can go now, it's all in debian git
<ahoneybun> and it recommands khelpcenter4
<ahoneybun> is 5 out?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: remove the 4
<ahoneybun> remove it all there??
<Riddell> just khelpcenter now
<ahoneybun> cool
<Riddell> clivejo: with me so far?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: does it look good?
<clivejo> they are binary symbols?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> human to machine
<clivejo> like a lookup table?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: update Vcs-Browser:
<Riddell> ahoneybun:  the url changed, just follow where the old one takes you and update it
<Riddell> clivejo: exactly
<ahoneybun> I thought I did
<clivejo> DNS system for computer programs!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: better?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely
<ahoneybun> :)
<Riddell> clivejo: that purpose package had a bunch of plugins and private libraries in it which aren't used directly by any application so I added an override in debian/rules to ignore them
<clivejo> I can see why programmer would want to add them, but why remove them?
<Riddell> clivejo: they only remove them by mistake, or change them by mistake
<ahoneybun> libkdegames-dev
<ahoneybun> it depends on kdelibs5-dev
<ahoneybun> which I removed
<Riddell> clivejo: c++ is crazy hard to keep binary compatibility, if you add a new variable to a class that can change all the symbols in the class
<clivejo> can there be multiple symbols for one entry point?
<ahoneybun> so I guess libkdegames-dev gets removed too?
<Riddell> clivejo:  the scary details at https://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> less deps the better
<doko> Riddell, ahoneybun: somebody needs to update the libkdegames symbols files
<clivejo> I havent programmed in year
<clivejo> years#
<yofel> well, they don't only remove them by mistake. Intentional API cleanup is also a thing
<clivejo> well since uni
<doko> gcc-5 now in -release
<clivejo> my project was on Minix
<clivejo> and it put me off programming
<ahoneybun> recipes are failing
<Riddell> clivejo: yes they might remove them to tidy it up, in which case they need to change the SOVERSION so it's libfoo.so.2 instead of libfoo.so.1, sometimes they forget to bump that SOVERSION
<clivejo> ah, that explains a few things!
<Riddell> clivejo: so anyway after I told it to ignore the plugins and private libs it still said there were some new ones in the purpose library
<clivejo> then just use a symbolic link?
<Riddell> clivejo: so I added those in using   pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 1.0 ../purpose.build
<clivejo> I tried that
<Riddell> where 1.0 is whatever the actual upstream version was and purpose.build was the build log
<clivejo> and it made *.symbols files
<ahoneybun> kf5kdegames-config.cmake ///
<Riddell> apt search is your friend
<Riddell> or search for KF5KDEGamesConfig.cmake on packages.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> I search p.u.com
<ahoneybun> ed
<ahoneybun> and apt search
<Riddell> gives me the answer
<ahoneybun> lies
<ahoneybun> ahoneycutt@KubuntuPad-Y510P:~$ apt search kf5kdegames-config.cmake
<clivejo> LOL
<ahoneybun> Sorting... Done
<ahoneybun> Full Text Search... Done
<Riddell> ahoneybun: packages.ubuntu.com  put KF5KDEGamesConfig.cmake in "Search the contents of packages"  select "packages that contain files whose names contain the keyword"   distribution wily
<ahoneybun> see
<ahoneybun> I don't know the full features yet
<santa_> you also have apt-file to do that kind of search
<ahoneybun> thanks Riddell and santa_
<clivejo> Riddell: is it difficult to get a login for http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ ?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pzljfg7uz
<clivejo> ahoneybun: libkf5emoticons-dev
<ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/i386/libkf5emoticons-dev/filelist
<ahoneybun> it looks like the package is old or something
<ahoneybun> not a missing dep
<clivejo> oh wait sorry
<clivejo> didnt read it properly
<ahoneybun> 5.10 is in there
<ahoneybun> it wants 5.13 I think
<ahoneybun> am I right?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/amd64/libkf5kdegames-dev/filelist
<clivejo> add libkf5kdegames-dev as a build dep
<ahoneybun> same error
<ahoneybun> Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5Emoticons" that is
<ahoneybun>   compatible with requested version "5.13.0".
<ahoneybun> whos editing debian/control
<clivejo> have you libkf5kdelibs4support-dev as a build dep?
<ahoneybun> so we need to update libkf5emoticons-dev 
<ahoneybun> don't think so
<ahoneybun> same thing
<santa_> ahoneybun: you can try to build it in a chroot with pbuilder or sbuild
<Riddell> ahoneybun:  apt-cache policy libkf5emoticons-dev   will tell you which versions are available
<clivejo> what are you working on?
<valorie> did anyone fix the wily pam-kwallet glitch yet?
<ahoneybun> I just forced it to install valorie
<valorie> tried upgrading my little netbook from spain, and it didn't install
<valorie> sure, i can do that, but it should be fixed
<ahoneybun> I agree
<valorie> no hurry, I was only backing it up
<ahoneybun> Riddell: seems there is a lot to update
<Riddell> valorie: what's the problem?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: go for it
<valorie> so do I need to file a bug?
<ahoneybun> uea
<ahoneybun> Riddell: some dep issue with pam-kwallet
<ahoneybun> you need to install pam-kwallet4 but it is not installing it 
<valorie> erroros were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/pam-kwallet4_4%3a5.3.95-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'm pretty sure this update will fix that issue
<valorie> E: Sub-process /uisr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<valorie> gurk, bad typing
<valorie> that was the only error, so that's decent
<doko> Riddell, plasma-workspace needs a tighened b-d on plasma-sdk
<ahoneybun> clivejo: it is compliling
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I need the command to remote sign again
<ahoneybun> please
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what did you do?
<ahoneybun> I'll add it to my text file
<ahoneybun> clivejo: update the system
<valorie> so: file bug?
<ahoneybun> 5.13 was in waiting
<clivejo> Riddell didnt update his ec1?
<ahoneybun> what controls this: debian/tmp/usr/share/applications/kde4/kiriki.desktop?
<valorie> or will somebody fix this without a bug report?
<Riddell> valorie: slap a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet-pam/+filebug please
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what do you mean?  its a file that has been made that needs to go into a package
<ahoneybun> but it can't find it
<ahoneybun> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/share/applications/kde4/kiriki.desktop': No such file or directory
<clivejo> search the build log for kiriki.desktop
<doko> Riddell, plasma-workspace needs a tighened b-d on plasma-framework too :-/
<clivejo> its probably moved
<ahoneybun> debian/tmp/usr/share/applications/org.kde.kiriki.desktop
<ahoneybun> seems to be the best case
<ahoneybun> but how do I tell it to look for that instead
<clivejo> need to change it in the *.install file
<Riddell> doko: pushed to git, should I upload new packages?
<clivejo> do a ls *.install in your debian folder
<doko> Riddell, no, will give back
<clivejo> it is probably something like kiriki.install
<ahoneybun> I see
<clivejo> find the line that "installs" that file and edit it to the correct path and filename
<Riddell> doko: what do you mean "plasma-workspace needs a tighened b-d on plasma-sdk"? p-w doesn't build-dep on plasma-sdk
<doko> Riddell, maybe it was plasma-framework only
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that fixed one thing
<ahoneybun> now more errors show up
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> oh well getting closer
<clivejo> yup!
<doko> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214213143/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-arm64.plasma-workspace_4%3A5.3.95-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> keep fixing :P
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you can run  dh_install --list-missing to just check the .install files
<ahoneybun> thats nice
<Riddell> ahoneybun: copy and paste is your friend :)
<clivejo> indeed, I added a few more enties to my clipboard!
<clivejo> wish I could make the window bigger!
<doko> Riddell, plus kactivities-kf5
<ahoneybun> clivejo: we should compare files
<ahoneybun> I have a text file with commands and such
<clivejo> yes Im keeping some to
<clivejo> trying my best to remember them, but my short term memory is rubbish
<ahoneybun> best to keep them anyway
<clivejo> is there such a thing as a local wiki server?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: we could put our notes on the kubuntu community wiki page
<Riddell> doko: kactivities-kf5 has tight build-deps on the other frameworks, what's up there?
<doko> Riddell, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214213143/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-arm64.plasma-workspace_4%3A5.3.95-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I though it was being phased out?
<ahoneybun> is it?
<ahoneybun> yyyyyyayyyy
<ahoneybun> now to sign it
<clivejo> LOL
 * ahoneybun searchs logs for debsign command
<clivejo> who needs drugs when you have packaging!
<clivejo> ahoneybun: this one debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-54-166-32-1.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/path/to/changes
<ahoneybun> got it thanks
<ahoneybun> I have logs :)
<clivejo> have you a wiki link?
<ahoneybun> what?
<clivejo> a link to community wiki
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu
<clivejo> too lazy to google
<ahoneybun> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging
<ahoneybun> I've added mine
<Guest2266> hi - I have just updated to the latest beta nvidia driver (355.06) in kubuntu 15.10 to try EGL as the kwin maintainer wished
<Guest2266> i.e -> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/08/should-we-target-egl-as-the-default/
<ahoneybun> now it looks nice
<Guest2266> i don't think its working though
<Guest2266> if I switch to EGL its like Xrender
<Guest2266> (not desktop effects)
<Guest2266> GLX is normal
<Guest2266> anyway of getting feedback / a log?
<Guest2266> I have tried running systemsettings from a konsole window
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you used - debuild -nc (no clean, so doesnt have to compile everything)
<ahoneybun> nah
<ahoneybun> add it of course
<clivejo> thats a handy one with big projects
<clivejo> uscan --no-download --verbose  (to check the watch file
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I signed the package but it says public key not found
<Guest2266> ah - if I select EGL, then run in a console 'kwin_x11 --replace &' I get feedback
<Guest2266> I see -> kwin_core: Egl Initialize succeeded - kwin_core: EGL version:  1 . 4
<Guest2266> but then -> kwin_core: Creating the OpenGL rendering failed:  "Required extension GL_OES_EGL_image not found, disabling compositing"
 * ahoneybun hates gpg
<Guest2266> my issue is same as this -> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/864738/355-06-does-not-expose-gl_oes_egl_image/
<Guest2266> anyone had success with the new beta driver + EGL?
<clivejo> Guest2266: I havent tried to be honest
<clivejo> are you using the NVidia installer?
<Guest2266> yes - latest beta
<Guest2266> GLX is fine
<clivejo> it really is something you need to ask NVidia
<Guest2266> sure, its the EGL kde module though i'm having the issue with - however I am not certain what other EGL tests I can do?
<clivejo> what version of plasma you running?
<Guest2266> latest in 15.10 
<Guest2266> ii  plasma-desktop                                4:5.3.2-0ubuntu3       
<clivejo> propsed?
<Guest2266> no just normal dev/wily 
<ahoneybun> clivejo: any idea about this: gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found ?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: arfe you dput'ing?
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> use dput -u
<Guest2266> really just wondering if anyone here had any success, it was on Martin Gräßlin's advice I gave the nvidia driver a go..
<ahoneybun> I signed the package 
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Guest2266> i've added a comment to his blog -> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/08/should-we-target-egl-as-the-default/ (he said report issues..)
<yofel> ahoneybun: dput will check the local keyring for a valid key. If you remote-debsign that doesn't work
<yofel> ignoreit
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<clivejo> Guest2266: Im not sure, I think I read somewhere that there are some new wayland features coming in Plasma5.4
<clivejo> Guest46635: but it is still WIP
<clivejo> if you dont might breakages, you should try 5.4, report any issues :)
<clivejo> might = mind
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Build Status on LP has failed
<clivejo> ahoneybun: whats the problem?
<ahoneybun> what the heck
<ahoneybun> CMake error
<clivejo> do you use pbuilder?
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pxpwps7f2
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> debuild
<ahoneybun> I've never used pbuilder
<clivejo> debuild uses your "local" installed packages
<clivejo> but the build machines use a very basic install and only bring in the packages you ask it to
<ahoneybun> so LP is missing something
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> a build dep
<ahoneybun> debian/control
<ahoneybun> ecm was on the other package we did
<clivejo> yeah cause you installed it before its already there
<clivejo> but not on the build machine
<ahoneybun> ok
<clivejo> you need to add the extra-cmake-modules package
<ahoneybun> yea I just found that
<ahoneybun> should I just edit the debian/changelog or make a new entry?
<clivejo> pbuilder is like a clean environment
<clivejo> you will need to bump the version number
<clivejo> using dch -i
<clivejo> otherwise LP will refuse it
<clivejo> so fussy!!
<ahoneybun> very much like the Ubuntu App Store
<clivejo> bump it to  kiriki - 4:15.07.80-1ubuntu2
<ahoneybun> it did it for me
<clivejo> :)
<ahoneybun> now should I sign and upload again or learn to use pbuilder
<clivejo> LOL you will probably find there are a few of these
<ahoneybun> of?
<clivejo> but pbuilder was a bit of a learning step for me
<clivejo> misisng deps
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'll sign and reupload for now
<clivejo> stuff you installed on the EC1 which helped it build OK, but it will fail on LP
<doko> Riddell, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214215408/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-arm64.cantor_4%3A15.04.2-0ubuntu4_BUILDING.txt.gz cantor needs a tighned b-d on kinit
<ahoneybun> after LP is happy I'm going to go out for once today lol
<clivejo> I dont think LP is ever happy :P
<ahoneybun> true
<clivejo> Lintan always finds something to moan about!
<ahoneybun> yep lol
<ahoneybun> sgclark: thanks for the work on 5.3.2 for vivid btw
<ahoneybun> sorry for the late thanks
<ahoneybun> clivejo: well LP took it now to wait to see if it builds
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Im looking with fingers crossed
<ahoneybun> I imagine it will find something else
<ahoneybun> XD
<clivejo> anyone know what this "Enter reader viewer" is on Firefox?
<ahoneybun> I think it makes text easier to read 
<ahoneybun> like a book mode
<clivejo> ahoneybun: failed
<ahoneybun> how do you know so fast
<clivejo> Qt5SvgConfig.cmake
<clivejo> refreshing the page!
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> working on t
<ahoneybun> *it
<clivejo> can you find the package you need?
<ahoneybun> I got it 
<clivejo> if we both got time, we should get you using pbuilder
<clivejo> saves all this work with LP
<clivejo> 3rd time lucky!
<ahoneybun> yea XD
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I refresh this page - https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages/+build/7787290
<ahoneybun> I'm there
<clivejo> you can see it putting in all the dep packages
<clivejo> pulling even
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> configure is done
<clivejo> good sign
<clivejo> ah lintan!
<clivejo> it passed!
<ahoneybun> it built
<ahoneybun> yay
<clivejo> no lintan errors!
<ahoneybun> sweet
<clivejo> both archs built
<clivejo> congrats
<ahoneybun> thansk
<ahoneybun> done with that
<ahoneybun> now time for some sun lol
<clivejo> LOL send some my way
<ahoneybun> after this YouTube video
<clivejo> couple of weeks good weather would be nice
 * ahoneybun is out for a few mins at least
<clivejo> enjoy
<clivejo> anyone know how to turn on the full screen KApp Launcher in 5.4?
<clivejo> like this demo - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE9fV8II6eI
 * Riddell snoozes
<clivejo> tired?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I wonder if it is like that other fullscreen launcher we had in KDE
<ahoneybun> 4
<ahoneybun> homerun or something like that
<clivejo> I cant find it
<ahoneybun> not sure then
<clivejo> I thought it might be in alternatives
<clivejo> who runs the kubuntu forum?
<clivejo> 5.4 is pretty smooth
<soee_> it works for you ? :)
<ahoneybun> I'm also wondering about the fullscreen launcher
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> installed pam-kwallet4 and its all good
<soee_> clivejo: you have full plasma ? installed from ?
<soee_> ahoneybun: maybe it exists as a separate widget ?
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<ahoneybun> homerun did
<ahoneybun> though I don't even know what they are calling it
<soee_> still i woul dput it as a alternative menu
<ahoneybun> the release says it is kdeplasma-addons
<ahoneybun> somewhere in there
<ahoneybun> apt search kdeplasma-addons-*
<ahoneybun> they say Dashboard alernative but that is confusing 
<ahoneybun> we have a Dashboard thing already
<soee_> oh .
<soee_> ?
<ahoneybun> if it is a different package then it would be in the src tars somewhere
<ahoneybun> clivejo: soee_ the source talks about "plasmaboard"
<ahoneybun> there are xml files for tablet, mid, full and more
<ahoneybun> so sounds about right
<ahoneybun> ooohhh
<ahoneybun> rssnow is back
<soee_> the problem with booting stil exists ?
<ahoneybun> 5.4 looks and sounds awesome
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what is this: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-201508071009-amd64.iso.mirrorlist
<ahoneybun> daily builds?
<clivejo> time for bed, good night all
 * genii quietly puts on a pot of coffee and leaves the mugs out
<ahoneybun> Damn
<ahoneybun> Now im hitting that clivejo got
<ahoneybun> It is freezing
<ahoneybun> On login
<ahoneybun> Seems i still had updates to apply
<ahoneybun> Flash is still getting update 0.0
<ahoneybun> and I'm back
<ahoneybun> though things are so small now
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-12
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_konsole/13/ remvoe upstream patches in CI branches
<sitter> eeek, CI breakage because of gcc5 transition and qalculate being held hostage by britney -.-
<sitter>  python3-pykde4 : Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<sitter> uff
<sitter> Riddell: landing apps will also need pykde meddling >.<
 * sitter wonders why update-manager-kde still uses pykde
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> sitter Riddell: why did gwenview fail - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214235823/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.gwenview_4%3A15.04.3%2Bgit20150812.0223%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> "collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status" scary linker errors
<Riddell> I think it's a fault with libexif or libkexif
<sitter> gcc5 transition most likely
<clivejo> how do you go about fixing it?
<Riddell> right
<sitter> plasma-workspace fails on similar nonesense in libqalculate
<Riddell> -workspace and -desktop are all compiled everywhere
<sitter> is that so http://kci.pangea.pub/
<Riddell> oh I only know about wily and wily-proposed
<clivejo> is this just a temp error - W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-proposed/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<sitter> yes
<sitter> if not something or something is intercepting traffic so the signed checksums don't match the unsigned metadata anymore :P
<clivejo> Sitter: for http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kanagram.git/log/?h=kubuntu_stable this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/12057127/ do you agree/disagree?
<sitter> I think so
<sitter> clivejo: FWIW I prefer to never define license blocks as part of a file block
<sitter> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12060457/
<sitter> so at the top you have all the file blocks and at the bottom all the license blocks
<clivejo> define them at the end?
<clivejo> that makes sense
<clivejo> easier to read :P
<clivejo> will I make you a new diff?
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12060471/
<sitter> ++
<sitter> pushed thanks
<clivejo> I cant make head nor tail of akonadi
<clivejo> W: akonadi source: stronger-dependency-implies-weaker akonadi-server depends -> suggests akonadi-backend-mysql (= ${source:Version})
<clivejo> is there no kubuntu+1 forum on www.kubuntuforums.net
<maxyz> clivejo: There is a Depends and a Suggests for the same package
<clivejo> yes, but surely thats right? the akonadi-server needs a backend, and the suggested one is mysql?
<sitter> clivejo: it depends on mysql and it suggests mysql
<clivejo> well mysql is default, so should I remove the suggest?
<sitter> I guess so
<clivejo> you dont sound convinced!
<sitter> I haven't understood our akonadi packaging for the last couple of years :P
<sitter> yofel was the last to express understanding, so I think his input would be valuable
<sitter> generally though I'd say the depends is the thing we want
<sitter> not having a broken akonadi is very much preferred
<clivejo> well I do use it, but understanding it, nope
<yofel> for sanity's sake, you might not want to ask me
<sitter> akonadi makes a fool of us all
<yofel> clivejo: what exactly are you trying to do?
<clivejo> fix the build
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_akonadi/3/parsed_console/
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12060582/ <- new invention only has 3 libraries and every package type you could need 
<yofel> . . .
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<yofel> clivejo: yeah, remove the suggests on mysql
<clivejo> should I add a dep for PkgConfig?
<sitter> clivejo: yes. pkg-config is the package
<clivejo> thanks sitter, what just searching for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<sitter> Riddell: akonadi-search good for review
<clivejo> should I bump the standards to 3.9.6?
<sitter> clivejo: yup
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12060627/
<sitter> pushed thanks. 
<clivejo> if anyone has time to walk me throught these problems - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_cantor/12/parsed_console/
<sitter> clivejo: fancy doing the patches in a proper way?
<clivejo> whats the proper way?
<sitter> you git commit yourself
<clivejo> Im not a member
<sitter> I know ;)
<sitter> after the commit you use git format-patch -1 to extract the commit as a patch and paste that
<sitter> that way I can import your commit directly
<clivejo> can we do the last one as an example?
<clivejo> I need to do it to understand
<sitter> sure
<sitter> I recommend you install git-gui 
<sitter> or another git gui (qgit, ggit etc.)
<clivejo> which is prefered?
<sitter> entirely up to you, if you want you can also use the terminal
<sitter> I use git-gui
<sitter> it's a 1990's gui like gitk ;)
<clivejo> Ive installed it, how do I run it?
<sitter> git gui
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> that didnt go well
<sitter> what happened? 
<clivejo> application-specific initialization failed: couldn't connect to display ":0"
<sitter> are you running in a screen or something?
<clivejo> ok need to sudo
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> that doesn't seem right
<sitter> like *at all*
<sitter> you should never ever sudo a gui
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12060690/
<sitter> clivejo: eek, try qgit
<doko> Riddell, kde should be on par on all archs, took me 16 hours ... :-/
<sitter> <3 <3 <3
<clivejo> LO
<clivejo> qgit: cannot connect to X server :0
<sitter> doko: now if only libqalculate and libexif would migrate from proposed ;)
<sitter> clivejo: open a new konsole and try there
<clivejo> that works
<sitter> old terminal got busted somehow? 
<doko> yes, we forced icu and boost, but for libraries changing the name without the soname, it's a no-go
<doko> sitter, how is kdepim progressing?
<sitter> uh
<sitter> doko: half way done https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08 
<sitter> I just hope kdepim itself isn't quite as much work as kdepimlibs -.-
<doko> no login
<sitter> doko: ah, nevermind then ... ~10 packages down. ~10 more to go
<sitter> clivejo: so anyway, open git gui looks something like this http://imgur.com/oLz2GNW
<sitter> top left list is what has changed in your directory versus the last commit, bottom left list would be what you are about to commit, right top is diff of the currently selected file and righ bottom is commit message and stuff
<sitter> to commit something you first need to stage the change. to do that select the control file and go to commit -> stage to commit
<sitter> that will move the file to the bottom left list
<sitter> then write a commit message in the bottom right field
<sitter> you can treat this field pretty much like a mail. first line is the subject of the commit. then leave a line blank and then write a detaile description
<sitter> this enables GUIs to display it in that fashion e.g. http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable&id=a0efaa5a065b7bbb7f9420f26533218901b20ed2
<sitter> once good click commit
<clivejo> whats this window? top: HEAD Bottom:debian/14.12.3-1
<sitter> clivejo: use git gui rather than qgit
<sitter> it's less confusing :P
<sitter> the qgit window essentially wants to know which part of the history it is supposed to show
<clivejo> ewww
<sitter> told you it's 1990s :P
<clivejo> Ive got problems 
<clivejo> sitter: ok, problems swept under the carpet, Ive got git gui open now :)
<sitter> clivejo: continue as instructed previously :P
<sitter> once you have your commit you can paste it with `git format-patch -1 --stdout | pastebinit`
<sitter> -1 means one commit from HEAD (i.e. latest commit)
<sitter> without --stdout the command will write files, which is useful when exporting multiple commits
<sitter> e.g. git format-patch -3 will export 3 commits into 3 sepearate files
<clivejo> what should the commit message be?
<clivejo> brief overview like "Fixing dep's" or a details description?
<sitter> clivejo: both, see the commit I linked to
<sitter> depending on the change you'll only want to have a short oneliner, if you have multiple changes it is usually worthwhile to list them and possibly why they were made
<sitter> for complicated changes some people are known to write entire short stories ;)
<clivejo> that I can believe
<clivejo> ok clicked commit
<sitter> make sure your commit is the way you wanted it with `git log` or `git show` or gitk, or all of them
<sitter> then use format-patch
<sitter> Riddell: kmailtransport for review
<clivejo> sitter: kalgebra-common has missing dependencies...  org.kde.analitza[1.0] not found.  Would that be a runtime or build dep?  Im kinda leaning to a build dep on analitza-dev ?
<clivejo> sitter: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kalgebra/9/parsed_console/
<sitter> clivejo: yes those are runtime qml dependencies
<sitter> for most of them the package woudl be qml-module-$name where $name is the full name with hyphens instead of dots
<clivejo> so add package analitza to the packages as deps? 
<sitter> so org.kde.analtiza is qml-module-org-kde-analitza
<sitter> clivejo: it needs more than analitza though
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> how do you know that?
<sitter> KCI-I :: org.kde.plasma.components[2.0] not found.
<clivejo> experience?
<sitter> that on is plasma-framework
<sitter> and that should bring in the majority of the other missing packages
<sitter> KCI-I :: widgets[1.0] not found.
<sitter> that one needs manual black listing
<sitter> add kalgebramobile.qml-ignore
<sitter> and put widgets 1.0 on a line
<sitter> KCI-I :: org.kde.kalgebra.mobile[1.0] not found.
<sitter> same for this
<sitter> so in summary: kalgebra-common needs plasma-framework, qml-module-org-kde-analitza. kalgebramobile needs plasma-framework and a qml-ignore file
<clivejo> so I create a file called kalgebramobile.qml-ignore ?
<sitter> yep
<clivejo> debuild automatically reads this?
<clivejo> or lintan?
<sitter> no, it's something specific to our CI systems
<sitter> format looks like this: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/test/data/test_qml_ignore_rule/test_read
<clivejo> Im a bit confused
<clivejo> I get the new file
<clivejo> but confused on the santax of the contents
<sitter> clivejo: see link
<sitter> it's essentially a list of qml imports that we want to ignore
<clivejo> but widgets[1.0] has no FQDN?
<clivejo> like org.kde.kalgebra.mobile[1.0]
<sitter> clivejo: doesn't matter
<sitter> clivejo: the problem is. qml modules can be injected through c++ code
<clivejo> its just a pattern to ignore then?
<sitter> in which case they are not available on the file system (i.e. why the CI can't ever possibly find them)  and since they are not on disk they are not shared so people tend to use random one-word names
<clivejo> ignores anything with widgets[1.0] in it?
<sitter> clivejo: no. for the package kaligramobile it will ignore the missing import on widgets 1.0
<sitter> if for example kmail also has an import widgets 1.0 that one would still raise an error
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> Ill do a diff pastebin for you to check it
<clivejo> Im not sure Ive done it right
<clivejo> oh, the new file isnt in the diff
<clivejo> I need to add it 
<sitter> clivejo: git add
<sitter> alternatively you can also use git gui to stage it for commit
<sitter> that's essentially the same thing as git add
<clivejo> lol it doesn see any changes
<clivejo> show have added it as a blank file
<clivejo> should
<clivejo> anyways, I need to get some lunch
<clivejo> brb 15mins
<sitter> clivejo: git diff --cached will show the staged changes
<Riddell> sitter: kwalletmanager has build-dep extra-cmake-modules (>= 1.7.0) which is an old version, any reason you picked that? 
<Riddell> sitter: what did you do to dragon? it's on the notes page but there's no changes
<sitter> Riddell: dragon was ported months ago
<sitter> Riddell: kwalletmanager ecm is from what cmake requires
<Riddell> clever
 * Riddell uploads konsole to wily in the hope it makes excuses have less of an excuse
<sitter> Riddell: you could repair the CI branches perhaps
<Riddell> where? who? what?
<sitter> konsole
<Riddell> oh aye patch, sorry let me do that
<Riddell> now we could build marble for both qt4 and qt5
<Riddell> but I'm strongly of the opinion it's not worth it
<sitter> Riddell: mh, I'd do dolphin first
<sitter> somewhat more interesting than marble IMO :P
<Riddell> //and we should just live with no marble plugin in calligra
<sitter> Riddell: from the marble discussion on some mailing list I got the impression we need libmarble for qt4
<Riddell> calligra is the only thing that needs it, and libkgeomap but that's not used by anything
<sitter> well
<Riddell> and I can't remember the last time I used the marble plugin in calligra
<sitter> calligra and digikam
<sitter> and in digikam I will argue it is a reasonable feature to display geodata
 * clivejo nods
<sitter> of course I don't use digikam so I'd not know how sorely it woudl be missed
<Riddell> digikam doesn't seem to rdepend on libkgeomap, maybe it has its own internal copy
<sitter> digikam has a copy of everything
 * Riddell moves onto dolphin
<sitter> Riddell: kcalutils for review
<sitter> first straight forward pim package I have encountered \o/
<sitter> it even only has one license
<sitter> totally in love with this now
<clivejo> sitter: Ive commited my changes 
<sitter> kiriki build deps look weridly wrong
<clivejo> using git gui
<sitter> git format-patch as previously mentioned
<clivejo> can I push them directly from git gui?
<sitter> I don't think so
<sitter> you can somehow from gitk
<sitter> quickest way is command line at any rate though
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12061310/
<clivejo> does that look right?
<sitter> clivejo: yep. the qml-ignore format is wrong though
<sitter> needs to be
<sitter> NAME VERSION
<sitter> version without []
 * sitter wonders why he made them print with [] in the logs
<soee> can someone confirm if wily boots fine or not with latest updates ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> clivejo: oh and when you run out of space in the commit message field in git gui you should make a line break. harder to read otherwise
<clivejo> sitter: how do I revert?
<sitter> clivejo: simply amend
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<clivejo> but I commit the edit to remove the []
<clivejo> need to revert that one
<sitter> ah
<clivejo> and ammend it instead
<sitter> clivejo: git reset HEAD~
<sitter> again I need to mention. reset is only an option if the commit wasn't pushed ;)
<clivejo> thats better I think
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12061358/
<sitter> yep. the commit message still could be better
<sitter> http://imgur.com/nhKNVxC
<sitter> that's what I would go with
<sitter> first line is your subject, then you leave an empty line and then you list your changes
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> got you now
<sitter> achievement unlocked: first proper commit http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kalgebra.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable&id=d1267ad36ed4eb99eef2a23d2ac3c6777ee5d447
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<clivejo> yippeee
<BluesKaj> wily beta2 takes almost 3 mins to boot from grub to desktop...not an improvement :/
<sitter> Riddell: I am calling it a day. should you get dolphin done feel free to move ahead on pim stuff and/or refine kdepimlibs packaging a bit
<sitter> 3 days packaging... still not done -.-
<Riddell> thanks sitter
<sitter> madness
<sitter> clivejo: if you have any more patches give them to Riddell, shadeslayer or yofel they can push them to kubuntu_stable for you
 * sitter out
<clivejo> mine is booting fine :/
<soee> interesting we are on latest ubuntu version and we have oldest Firefox version http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox :D
<clivejo> soee: Im on 40
<clivejo> yet the package says Version: 38.0+build3-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> thats weird!
<clivejo> grrrt
<clivejo> its 15.08 apps we are doing?
<soee> i have installed all pending updates on Wily and had only problems with pam
<clivejo> where is the 15.08 version of http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.04.3/src/picmi-15.04.3.tar.xz ?
<clivejo> is this it - http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/15.07.90/src/picmi-15.07.90.tar.xz
<clivejo> I HATE versions, they make no sense!
<shadeslayer> anyone on wily?
<BluesKaj> yup
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: can you do : echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS ?
<shadeslayer> and paste the output here
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yes, that's what'll become 15.08
<shadeslayer> what do you not understand?
<clivejo> but where is 15.08?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer:  /etc/xdg/xdg-plasma:/etc/xdg:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-settings
<shadeslayer> clivejo: 15.08 isn't final yet
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 15.07.80 is beta
<ahoneybun> basicly
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: RC
<soee_> BluesKaj: about FF version, 40 stucked in proposed :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thanks
<ahoneybun> beta would be 15.07.95?
<clivejo> so what am I supposed to be packaging?
<shadeslayer> now who's on vivid
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: RC > Beta
<ahoneybun> true
<shadeslayer> clivejo: 15.07.90 is 15.08 RC
<BluesKaj> soee_:  I don't have proposed
<shadeslayer> clivejo: it's a testing release
<soee_> BluesKaj: yeah, just info
<shadeslayer> clivejo: the final release will be called 15.08
<shadeslayer> clivejo: you can't just release 15.08 directly, since there could be obvious bugs before release, things might not compile, etc etc
<shadeslayer> so you do a couple of testing releases before the final release
<clivejo> ok, so Im supposed to be packaging the RC? 
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> or well, idk
<clivejo> and do I change the watch file etc
<clivejo> seems a bit of a waste of time :/
<shadeslayer> why does it feel like a waste of time?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: as for watch files, they pick up the latest version 
<shadeslayer> or they should
<ahoneybun> wily just keeps getting better
<ahoneybun> clivejo: so your working on picmi?
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> Im not sure what Im doing to be totally honest
<ahoneybun> totally agree
<ahoneybun> same here
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> all these version are confusing me
<ahoneybun> not too much here
<ahoneybun> kinda get it
<Riddell> clivejo, ahoneybun: what's confusing?
<clivejo> and kate seems to have gone from my launcher :/
<Riddell> kdebugsettings should be easy, it's all new so just take another package and start from that
<Riddell> ahoneybun is on picmi I see
<ahoneybun> we'll see
<ahoneybun> Riddell: kiriki should be good
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep got that thanks
<ahoneybun> yep
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hang on clivejo is doing picmi
<ahoneybun> he did not move it on the list
<clivejo> he does not know how to move it
<clivejo> he only got a username and password to access the list about 30mins ago!
<ahoneybun> well I started moving things in the ec2
<ahoneybun> thats as far as I got so far
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how do I mark it on the list?
<ahoneybun> it is in the WIP
<ahoneybun> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<Riddell> it's a shared text editor, copy and paste
<clivejo> did I do that right?
<ahoneybun> yep
<clivejo> sorry, did know what to do
<clivejo> didnt
<ahoneybun> its cool
<clivejo> pbuilder is causing me grief
<ahoneybun> I'll try kdebugsettings
<ahoneybun> damn there is nothing in the git coppy
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdebugsettings.git/
<clivejo> ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> the thing is empty
<clivejo> have to start from scratch
<clivejo> Riddell gave a clue "it's all new so just take another package and start from that"
<Riddell> yep
<ahoneybun> sounds like a bad idea
<Riddell> grab any other application and use that as a template
<Riddell> or you can use dh-make
<Riddell> which will make you a template
<clivejo> can I follow along with this one?
<Riddell> clivejo: how do you mean?
<clivejo> how you do it
<clivejo> build it all up from scratch
<Riddell> copy the debian/ directory from another package and change the bits that need changing
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I would think with dh-make we need to copy that line from debian/rules from another package
<clivejo> Riddell: how do I remove a ppa from a dbuilder environment?
<ahoneybun> I guess all the depends were on the machine already
<clivejo> just removed it from sources.list?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes  pbuilder login --save-after-login  and remove it
<ahoneybun> oh god
<ahoneybun> I'm going to need pbuilder for this
<Riddell> I recommend pbuilder-dist
<Riddell> pbuilder-dist wily create
<Riddell> pbuilder-dist wily build foo.dsc
<ahoneybun> I've never used that
<Riddell> only needed for a final check
<ahoneybun> right now I don't have a .dsc
<ahoneybun> debuild is running atm
<ahoneybun> compiling
<ahoneybun> I copied what it shot out about needed packages
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> seems it ran test
<ahoneybun> and failed 9/10
<ahoneybun> Could not connect to display
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you can look at how konsole runs its tests
<ahoneybun> where?
<Riddell> in konsole packaging
<ahoneybun> first need to fix the deps
<Riddell> debian/tests and debian/control
<ahoneybun> debuild runs it fine 
<ahoneybun> but I know LP is going to be fuzzy
<ahoneybun> since it had like only the base deps
<ahoneybun> libqt5test5 ?
<Riddell> that's why you need to test stuff in pbuilder-dist
<Riddell> builds it in a clean environment same as launchpad does
<ahoneybun> wellllllllllll
<ahoneybun> I need to learn that
<clivejo> and fafs about installing package after package
<clivejo> only to fail and have to run the whole thing again!
 * ahoneybun is going to wear his KDE stuff at a tech event today
<clivejo> what tech event?
<ahoneybun> vBeer
<ahoneybun> free beer!
 * ahoneybun runs pbuilder
<clivejo> I like the sound of that
<ahoneybun> XD
<Riddell> ahoneybun: using pbuilder-dist?
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> are there any kubuntu / kde events in Ireland?
<Riddell> clivejo: not since akademy in 2007
<Riddell> you can try searching for LUGs and linux events
<ahoneybun> my next LUG event is going on at the same time as my Ubuntu Hour
<ahoneybun> so I can't go lol
<ahoneybun> plus my event is at a amazing donut shop
<clivejo> can I be a Kubuntu member without being a Ubuntu member first?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> i was
<clivejo> I dont want to be a Ubuntu member
<ahoneybun> you will be
<ahoneybun> automatic
<ahoneybun> pbuilder did not act like I thought it would
<ahoneybun> LP is more helpful
<Riddell> hah dolphin changelog is amusing, it goes back to 1997 and you can see stephan kulow mess up the version numbering so we have to use 4: epoch :)
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pq18egwo6
<Riddell> ahoneybun: good thing you checked with pbuilder :)
<Riddell> build-dep on pkg-kde-tools
<ahoneybun> alright thanks
<ahoneybun> samething
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pun8hsjwz
<Riddell> check what version of pkg-kde-tools/ is being installed
<Riddell> are you on the ec2?
<ahoneybun> yea hold up
<ahoneybun> I copied this: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwrited.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<ahoneybun> I'll fix the vcs stuff later
<Riddell> ahoneybun: for the qt build-deps just build-dep on the -dev package
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there you depend on the actual libraries
<Riddell> qtbase5-dev is the one
<ahoneybun> what
<Riddell> don't depend on libqt5widgets5 etc
<Riddell> depend on the -dev package
<ahoneybun> so change libqt5widgets5  to libqt5widgets5-dev
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> no, to qtbase5-dev
<ahoneybun> sooo
<Riddell> apt-cache showsrc libqt5widgets5   will show the source and what .debs get built
<Riddell> and in there is the -dev package
<Riddell> which is qtbase5-dev
<clivejo> Riddell: can you debuild from within pbuilder?
<Riddell> clivejo: the point of pbuilder is it runs the whole build for you
<Riddell> in a clean environment that is set up each time
<clivejo> but it takes sooooo long to install everything again each time!
<Riddell> yes it takes longer to do this which is why it's only useful as a final check
<Riddell> otherwise I build on my local system or in a chroot I made myself
<ahoneybun> SAME THING
<clivejo> my local system has all the build deps installed so builds fine
<Riddell> but the launchpad builders won't
<clivejo> did you debuild -S after you made the changes?
<Riddell> and they won't because they need to install the latest and greatest each time, your system may have older versions lying around
<clivejo> I know, and Im using pbuilder, this is my 8th loop
<clivejo> fixing the dep and re-running
<ahoneybun> ewwwwww
<clivejo> Riddell: will you check this for me - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+files/picmi_15.07.90-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> clivejo: wrap-and-sort :)
<clivejo> huh?
<clivejo> what have I done wrong this time!
<Riddell> clivejo: run wrap-and-sort and it'll put the build-dependencies and other stuff in debian/control in a nice order
<Riddell> 2/debian-qt-kde.mk  still 2 not 3
<Riddell> add the unstable line to debian/watch
<Riddell> clivejo: and upload to ppa with a ppa version number  4:15.07.90-0ubuntu3~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<yofel> clivejo: if you use pbuilder, you might find these useful: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> esp. the one that drops you to a shell on FTBFS
<clivejo> so should be - include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk ?
<Quintasan> argh, where is Harald.
<yofel> only available weekdays from ~9AM to ~4PM
<yofel> UTC+2
<Quintasan> Right.
 * Quintasan looks at trello
<yofel> you can dump your worries on us if it helps :P
<Quintasan> Not really, I wanted to ask him if it's possible to dynamically switch PulseAudio server, like I have my Firefox playing some YT video and I'd like to stream that to my PC
<Quintasan> IIRC he was working on some KCM back in Randa.
<yofel> ah, no idea. Even just output switching seems to require pavucontrol as I can't figure our how to do that with kde software :/
<Riddell> the new volume control might let you?
<yofel> "new" ?
<Riddell> plasma-pa widget with plasma 5.4 beta
<Riddell> audio volume widget
<yofel> ah ok, haven't tried that yet
<yofel> reason enough to update my wily machine I guess XD
<Quintasan> Well, I need my laptop stable so I'd rather not upgrade.
<Riddell> gcc 5 is totally stable, nothing could go wrong 
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> well I had to reinstall this morning
<Riddell> but otherwise, it's all good
<Quintasan> :DD
<Quintasan> Riddell: I had severe video issues with 15.04.
<Quintasan> Like, artifacts out of nowhere. Problems with additional displays and whatnot.
<Quintasan> I guess I'll just create a separate partition for now.
<TJ-> I use schroot now with sbuild for build tests, as it reflects the launchpad buildd config more closely, but for PBuilder I wrote some integration and hooks scripts a few years ago that help: see http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/CreatingPbuilderVariations
<TJ-> Yikes... that was 2009 :)
<Quintasan> This looks kind of similar to our .pbuilderrc
<clivejo> Riddell: hows that? - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+files/picmi_15.07.90-0ubuntu3%7Eubuntu15.10%7Eppa1.dsc
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good to me, you tested it compiles and runs?
 * ahoneybun is still on kdebugsettings
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/phhnjfusy
<ovidiu-florin> valorie Riddell and anyone else, can you please back me up on this discussion: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/dLTF8v23ppi
<Riddell> ahoneybun: googled them?
<ahoneybun> nope...
<Quintasan> phew, I almost forgot
<ovidiu-florin> this guys seems to not understand how some things work
<Quintasan> yofel: Is dh_make still a thing or do we have newer tools?
<yofel> AFAIK it's still a thing
<ahoneybun> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/dh-make-template-in-source.html
<yofel> right, you shouldn't get that :P
<ahoneybun> what?
<yofel> that tag
<ahoneybun> well I do
<ahoneybun> I used dh-make since there was nothing
<yofel> right, that's ok, but in the end you need to delete any files you don't need
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> funny the package is orphan in arch
<ahoneybun> debian/copyright is a mess
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: have you seen the post?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'm thinking your talking about the Ubuntu One thing
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, I'm not too sure what to advise except apologise and suggest he posts any info to a user forum for debugging help
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I would like help
<ahoneybun> with the copyright
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: have you seen my last reply?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: no
<ahoneybun> k
<Riddell> ahoneybun: just put the header text of the gpl2 files in there
<Quintasan> yofel: what was the newpackage command for bot?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: some guy did what we told our users not to do
<ovidiu-florin> and now he screams at us on Google+
<yofel> Quintasan: for the bot that isn't there?
<ahoneybun> panic?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what
<Quintasan> kubotu is dead!
<Quintasan> Harald! How dare he?!
<yofel> IIRC the original script is in kubuntu-dev-tools
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: he upgraded from kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 to 15.04
<ovidiu-florin> now he experiences random crashes
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing he had Neon on?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: g+ isn't a user forum so just point him to the kubuntu.org/support page for mailing lists etc
<ahoneybun> link please
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't understand what you want
<Riddell> ahoneybun: look at the block before that covers debian/* it has some gpl2 text there, just copy and paste that into the block you're working on
<ahoneybun> do I change the name stuff in debian/*?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> to?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: whatever your name is
<ahoneybun> great info
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun:  https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/dLTF8v23ppi
<Quintasan> gotta love it when debuils fails because make clean can't remove nonexisting file
<Quintasan> FFFF
<ahoneybun> wow
<Quintasan> https://github.com/hanschen/ksuperkey/pull/8
<Quintasan> I think that's my best pull request ever.
<yofel> erm, how can "if -e" return true for a nonexisting file?!?
<Quintasan> I have no idea.
<Quintasan> debuild -S -sa fails with can't remove ksuperkey: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> I COULD override it
<Quintasan> But bloody hell.
<Quintasan> yofel: This is kind of retarded sine dh_auto_clean is supposed to run make clean if there is such a target.
<Quintasan> Oooh
<Quintasan> Wait.
<Quintasan> Ahaha
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> The release tarball has old Makefile
 * ahoneybun fails at hooking up comcast
<ahoneybun> I have no plug in the wall!
<Quintasan> yofel: I really wonder if there is any reason this didn't go upstream.
<ahoneybun> I'm failing badly at the copyright Riddell
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique it's just being fussy and saying you shouldn't have two blocks for the same licence
<ahoneybun> I know 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so just merge the two blocks, make it say Files * debian/*
<ahoneybun> but look at the file!
<Riddell> yes, merge the two blocks into 1
<ahoneybun> wait what
<ahoneybun> debian/* has my name
<ahoneybun> already
<Riddell> so merge that block into the one for all files
<Riddell> take your name and put it in the top block
<ahoneybun> o/ ximion
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> no lintian errors
<doko> Riddell, are you aware of the rocs autopkg test failure? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/r/rocs/20150811_002516@/log.gz
<Riddell> internal url?
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/wily/amd64/
<doko> argh, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r/rocs/wily/amd64/
<Riddell> doko: I'll update rocs to latest and see what happens
<doko> ta
<ahoneybun> yay pbuilder was helpful
<ahoneybun> seems to be building
<doko> Riddell, and since Aug 5, the acc tests are failing in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kdeclarative/wily/amd64/
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> test failing
<Riddell> ahoneybun: copy the test setup from konsole, a line in debian/control and debian/tests/
<ahoneybun> I don't see a line in debian/control about tests
<yofel> ahoneybun: rules, not control
<yofel> ah, control too, the XS-Testsuite line
<ahoneybun> dh_auto_test?
<yofel> the phony line from rules, right
<yofel> then take the line from control, and the entire tests folder
<yofel> bbl
<ahoneybun> there is not XS anything in control
<ahoneybun> *no
<Riddell> ahoneybun: use the right branch
<ahoneybun> was not on the page
 * ahoneybun throws a chair at emac
<ahoneybun> I don't know how to USE IT
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it looks like pbuilder is happy
<yofel> EDITOR=vim and you'll be happy :P
<ahoneybun> never!
<yofel> XD
<ahoneybun> I've tried to use vim
<ahoneybun> its not bad but very large learning curve
<Riddell> ahoneybun: groovy, I'll put it into git
<ahoneybun> is it happy
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> http://www.manuelmagic.me/geek/texteditors/
<ahoneybun> XD look at emacs
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so don't put it on LP?
<Riddell> I'll do a mass put on launchpad tomorrow
<ahoneybun> oh so no
<Riddell> there's over 100 of these things so if you're doing stuff to all the packages it needs to be scripted else it'll take ages
<Riddell> ahoneybun: can I shut down the ec2 now? my credit card has only so much credit :)
<ahoneybun> oh snap
<ahoneybun> yea yea
<Riddell> libqextserialport still to do (needs upstream source tracked down, I don't even know if it exists)
<ahoneybun> serialport!
<Riddell> and pim stuff but that depends on other bits harald has done and we don't seem to have binary builds of
 * Riddell out, thanks for your help ahoneybun, clivejo
<ahoneybun> yep
<TJ-> libqextserialport in Wily is only 5 commits behind master, which is at https://github.com/qextserialport/qextserialport/commits/master
<clivejo> ahoneybun: is there anything else to work on?
<ahoneybun> PIM stuff
<clivejo> I wont even attempt that!
<ahoneybun> me neither
<clivejo> I have no clue
<ahoneybun>  libqextserialport
<clivejo> what that?
<ahoneybun> marble needs it it seems
<clivejo> theres a version in trusty
<ahoneybun> but for wily
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/qextserialport/qextserialport/commits/master
<ahoneybun> <TJ-> libqextserialport in Wily is only 5 commits behind master, which is at https://github.com/qextserialport/qextserialport/commits/master
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Riddell is working on marble so I;m guessing he will take on the serialport thing when it comes up
<clivejo> Im gonna have a go
<ahoneybun> k
<clivejo> is this the latest?
<clivejo> 2012?
<clivejo> https://code.google.com/p/qextserialport/downloads/detail?name=qextserialport-1.2rc.zip&can=2&q=
<Riddell> ahoneybun: serial thing is needed before marble, currently I"m building marble without it
<clivejo> Riddell: just the man
<Riddell> I'm not around for long :)
<clivejo> what should the name of that lib be?
<Riddell> which lib?
<clivejo> its generating files named libQt5ExtSerialPort.so
<clivejo> but Im packaging it into libqextserialport
<Riddell> nice to keep the library name as the package name if you can
<Riddell> so libqt5extserialportSOVERSION
<Riddell> and libqt5extserialport-dev
<clivejo> I think I need you to look at this
<clivejo> Im getting lintan errors about symbols
<Riddell> pastebin?
<clivejo> I might be on the wrong path totall
<clivejo> I started with a jessie deb package
<Riddell> quick, I need to go back and sort out canoeists :)
<Quintasan> Did yofel say anything about bringing down the Quassel server?
<clivejo> LP rejected it!
<Riddell> waa
<Riddell> sorry I need to run off
<Riddell> nudge Quintasan into helping, he's useful like that
<clivejo> and kontact wont show me the email to find out why!
 * clivejo nudges Quintasan
<Quintasan> What
<Quintasan> Did I break something
<shadeslayer> Yes
<shadeslayer> You broke the universe
<Quintasan> ;_;
<Quintasan> clivejo: What seems to be the problem?
<clivejo> Quintasan: Im not sure, Im newbie at this packaging
<Quintasan> clivejo: Since LP rejected it it had to have some sort of rejection reason, should be in the emailk
<Quintasan> email*
<yofel> Unpacking libkf5purpose5:amd64 (1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5purpose5_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/reviewboard.png', which is also in package kdevplatform8-libs 1.7.1-0ubuntu2
<yofel> do we have a new kdevelop release soon?
<clivejo> yofel: did it build?
<yofel> well, that just happened when I updated wily here
<yofel> so it did build fine, but conflicts with kdevplatform
<clivejo> oh nice!
<clivejo> do you use kamoso?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> what you need purpose for?
<yofel> dunno, something pulled it in (I guess kamoso?)
<clivejo> well kamoso was the reason I packaged it
<yofel> ok, removed kamoso
<clivejo> how do we resolve the problem though?
<yofel> add a breaks/replaces against a working version of kdevplatform8-libs. But that'll require a version of kdevplatform8-libs where that file is gone.
<yofel> it should be worked out though why those files are there in the first place though. Maybe upstream moved the files intentionally, maybe they're intentionally in both, maybe something got copied by accident, ...
<soee> erkhm
<soee> someone on Wily to check one thing ?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> soee: fire away
<soee> clivejo: i think there were some muon updates, now if i run muon and from Settings pick Configure Softwere Sources, it just updates packages list and not edit sources list
<soee> can you verify this ?
<soee> brb in a few minutes
<clivejo> via muon update manager?
<soee> no, muon
<clivejo> discoverer?
<soee> muon
<clivejo> I only have muon discover and muon update manager
<soee> yes, muon is not installed by default :)
<clivejo> learn new things everyday!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-13
 * ahoneybun is back
<valorie> !info kdeplasma-addons
<ubottu> Package kdeplasma-addons does not exist in wily
<valorie> !info kdeplasma-addons vivid
<ubottu> Package kdeplasma-addons does not exist in vivid
<valorie> and yet we have -data and -dbg
<valorie> sounds like an oversight
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ping
<ovidiu-florin> still around?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> 'sup, ovidiu-florin?
<valorie> on addons, debian has a package: https://packages.debian.org/unstable/kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> very odd that we do not
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: sorry, too late, gotta be up in 5 hours, so in bed now
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: you answered on telegram
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter_> Riddell:  new for review: kcalutils, akoandi-calendar, ktnef, kalarmcal, kblog, kimap, kontactinterface
<sitter_> Riddell: also... are you forgetting to push when uploading to archive? half of scarlett's changelog entries are unreleased forever
<Riddell> sitter_: yay you're my hero
<Riddell> sitter_: pushing I'm not sure, scarlett's been doing backports and I guess they should get marked released but probably not into the wily branches?
<sitter_> Riddell: there's more entires than just the latest that are marked unreleased
<sitter_> something in the process is failing here
<sitter_> kdepim-runtime for example
<Riddell> right, I need to review the sru process but haven't had a chance
<sitter_> latest, thingy  4:4.14.7-0ubuntu1 4:4.14.4-0ubuntu1
<sitter_> some other port I did also stuck out with a lot of unreleasd entries
<Riddell> sitter_: shall I upload to staging-kdeapplications ppa mpw?
<sitter_> Riddell: goforit
<sitter_> Riddell: if you can hold off on pim stuff though
<sitter_> unless you reviewed it all
<Riddell> hmm, every time you highlight me in quassel plasmashell goes to 100% CPU :(
<Riddell> stop highlighting me everyone!
<Riddell> by the time they're ready to upload to PPA I can have reviewed them all
<snele> is anybody complaining about oxygen font? i think it is very bad choice for default font. changing back to ubuntu font makes miracles for my eyes
<Riddell> I've not heard any complaints about oxygen font
<Riddell> sitter_: I'll get it to merge unstable branches before upload, should I pause CI?
<sitter_> actually
<sitter_> you'd merge from stable
<sitter_> also
<Riddell> are you sure all the unstable branches have been merged?
<sitter_> pausing CI means we'll not know what CI has to say about pim
<sitter_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ok
<sitter_> unstable->stable is not a merge you'd want to do at this point anyway
<sitter_> unstable is more than a month ahead
 * yofel notes that he also complained about the oxygen font..
<Riddell> I'm wrong then, we do have another complaint
<Riddell> oxygen is designed to work exactly with fontconfig, in theory it should look better
<Riddell> but it was never properly finished
<yofel> I'm not complaining about the rendering, I don't like the font itself
<yofel> going from the rendering, I don't think I saw a difference
<sitter_> I think the problem is more that our hinting settings are always meh for some reason
<Riddell> sitter_: lots don't have kubuntu_stable branches, should I make them?
<sitter_> Riddell: such as?
<Riddell> kcolorchooser kcachegrind:  kamera: kalzium: 
<Riddell> lots
<sitter_> Riddell: all not kf5
<sitter_> we only kf5 software
<sitter_> *only ci
<Riddell> ah yes
<sitter_> oh since gcc5 is now landed we can reenable symbol tracking
<sitter_> weeh
<sitter_> Riddell: have you merged stable yet?
<clivejo> morning sitter_
<sitter_> hey clivejo
<Riddell> sitter_: yep
<sitter_> Riddell: also generated sources yet?
<sitter_> kdepimlibs needs a fix
<sitter_> pushed to archive
<Riddell> sitter_: it's in process, it's not at kdepimlibs yet
<sitter_> git pull then
<yofel> well, the problem with the hinting is that "slight" is really the sanest default you can set
<yofel> the proper default is per-display
<sitter_> Riddell: akonadi-search also got a fix
<yofel> like "slight" looks ugly on my T510, which needs "medium", but looks great on every other screen I have
<yofel> didn't gnome have a nice hinting configurator in the past..?
<sitter_> no clue
<sitter_> you can generally configure a lot of nonsense in fontconfig
<sitter_> nobody knows what any of it does, but it's there :P
<yofel> probably 50% of it is for display hardware that doesn't even exist anymore
<sitter_> mostly generic things I think
<sitter_> filters, rgba hinting style, spacial hinting (expansion/condendsion)
<sitter_> Riddell: going to pause after all
<sitter_> Riddell: tell me when you are done pushing
<sitter_> or unpause
<sitter_> or both
<sitter_> yeah, in fact,  just do both
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<soee> uhm interesting: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-developers-set-up-dedicated-repository-for-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-489188.shtml
<doko> Riddell, sitter_: Laney fixed kdepim
<sitter_> groovy
<sitter_> we are still going to land a qt5 version :P
<Riddell> not bad for a first run http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html
<Riddell> clivejo: ahoneybun: reviews and fixes needed :) ^^
<clivejo> Riddell: akonadi is that symbols related?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep looks like it, want to practice? :)
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> where do I start
<Riddell> clivejo: grab packaging out of git, grab log file linked from that status page, run batchpatch on it
<clivejo> just the packaging?
<Riddell> yep, just needs the packaging and the build log
<clivejo> kubuntu_stable branch?
<Riddell> clivejo: kubuntu_wily_archive
<doko> Riddell, sitter_ : before you go on with the apps, please could you address the failing autopkg tests first?
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r/rocs/wily/amd64/
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/baloo-kf5/wily/amd64/
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kdeclarative/wily/amd64/
<doko> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kservice/wily/i386/
<clivejo> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/p7nxs3gll
<Riddell> doko: ACK
<doko> Riddell, did you experiment with dh_acc yourself?
<Riddell> clivejo: looking good, it's allowed to remove symbols here since that's just the gcc transition and it's not yet had a stable release so remove those MISSING lines from the .symbols files
<clivejo> Riddell: I put -v 16 is this a bad thing to do? 
<Riddell> clivejo: the version is 15.07.90
<Riddell> doko: hope, what should I experiment about it?
<clivejo> should I state that?
<doko> Riddell, clivejo: well, except if you encounter smybols with cxx11 in the name
<clivejo> do I have to do it manually?
<clivejo> remove those symbols manually
<Riddell> clivejo: yes
<doko> Riddell, ahh, so this acc autopkg test comes from debian
<Riddell> doko: yes
<clivejo> they are commented out
<clivejo> #MISSING: 16# _ZN7Akonadi8Protocol18ChangeNotification6EntityD1Ev@Base 15.07.90
<clivejo> remove them totally?
<Riddell> yes
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> are the symboles the same for both 32bit and 64bit?
<Riddell> clivejo: hopefully, if not we'll soon find out
<Riddell> symbols are spooky voodoo unless you're a genius like doko
<clivejo> he must be a machine
<doko> Riddell, you seem to have a friendly helper ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo-kf5/5.13.0-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> Riddell: whats the next step?
<clivejo> git diff?
<clivejo> or an actual patch?
<sitter_> me@smith:~/src/git/d/apps/kdepim$ git diff |diffstat -s
<sitter_>  57 files changed, 622 insertions(+), 1131 deletions(-)
<sitter_> ...
<sitter_> not even done -.-
<Riddell> clivejo: git diff, git commit -a, git show > PATCH-TO-SEND-TO-US
<sitter_> yeah, no
<clivejo> do I do it sitters way (via git gui)
<sitter_> git format-patch > git show
<sitter_> also, don't tell people to use git commit -a
<sitter_> people end up commiting random stuff
<clivejo> ok using git gui
<clivejo> Ive staged to commit
<clivejo> what should my commit message be?
<clivejo> Fixing symobols files?#
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12070553/
<clivejo> hope thats right
<clivejo> Riddell or sitter_ mind running your skilled eye over it?
<sitter_> oh
<sitter_> you can't go wrong with this
<sitter_> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-apps-15.08
<sitter_> note the bit that goes ->> ALL SYMBOLS NEED RE-GENERATION ON GCC5! <<-
<sitter_> that being said
<sitter_> Riddell: ^ we also need to generate symbols from scratch for everything
<sitter_> I didn't have time to get a reasonable wily env going so I wasn't able to generate symbol dumps for the new pimlibs
<clivejo> sitter_: Im afraid I didnt know what that meant :/
<sitter_> clivejo: the entire akonadi package is new so the existing symbol file was only a stub anyway. so your new symbols (which are not he actually final symbols) are definitely correct
<clivejo> will someone push that patch for me then :)
<clivejo> I need to go get some lunch
<sitter_> Riddell: ^ applied; akonadi needs new upload or something or nothing
<mparillo> Good morning folks. Anybody running Wily and getting funny kwin dialog boxes?
<mgraesslin> mparillo: define "funny kwin dialog boxes"
<sitter_> Riddell: not sure kdepim will get done today
<sitter_> it's a massive pile of madness
<sitter_> also
<sitter_> Riddell: I am opening the flood gates
<sitter_> actually, maybe I should ditch the unstable jobs for now
<sitter_> don't care much about those being CI'd right now
<mparillo> mgraesslin: One looked as if it was an application crash, then one seemed to say it had crashed frequently, and now I cannot get Plasma to load. Sorry, it is is just me, I can wait a couple of days until the next Plasma release is complete in Wily
<mgraesslin> mparillo: might it be that you are hit by the gcc5 transition?
<mparillo> Might be that also. All of a sudden Wily is getting tons of updates, and maybe I got part of what I need.
<mgraesslin> mparillo: at least on debian/unstable we got a few crash reports caused by the gcc5 transition
<clivejo> what on earth?!?
<clivejo> W: ark: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkerfuffle15
<clivejo> why only in the amd64 build?
<yofel> that has a libKerfuffle.so.15 in it?
<yofel> it's only in the amd64 one? not on i386?
<clivejo> yofel: sorry, Im confused
<yofel> well, what's actually in there
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html
<clivejo> ark amd64 is orange
<clivejo> trying to figure out why
<yofel> oh, we don't run lintian checks on i386
<clivejo> there is a lintian error
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> would be identical in 99.9% of all cases
<clivejo> so what would be causing the W: ark: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkerfuffle15 ?
<clivejo> can that be fixes or add an ignore?
<sitter_> clivejo: there is a library in the pacakge which would mean the package should be called like the library but since this library is private and only used by ark that warning makes no sense
<sitter_> so yeah, override
<yofel> right, override
<sitter_> create debian/ark.lintian-overrides
<sitter_> and put in 'ark: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkerfuffle15'
<clivejo> sitter_: Im a bit confused on these branches
<sitter_> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Branches
<sitter_> where to put things might help
<clivejo> when I was working with you we took the kubuntu_stable branch, but this morning Riddell said to use the kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter_> depends on where things are supposed to go
<clivejo> Im not sure :/
<sitter_> kubuntu_stable will (usually) only get into the actual repositiories when the next stable release of the application comes out
<sitter_> _unstable when the current in-development version becomes stable
<sitter_> everything else wants to go to wily_archive
<clivejo> so for ark, which branch ?
<sitter_> kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> wily?
<clivejo> ah ok
<sitter_> generally speaking: unless you want to fix something from jenkins you don't want to use use kubuntu_stable nor kubuntu_unstable but an _archive branch
<sitter_> the CI branches gobble up all changes made elsewhere
<sitter_> so if you make the change in wily_archive it will automatically get copied into kubuntu_stable and then kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> already a file ark.lintian-overrides
<sitter_> just slap your line in there then
<sitter_> in fact, there probably already is such a line
<clivejo> ark: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkerfuffle4
<sitter_> but with a different version at the end
<clivejo> yup
<sitter_> right, just adapt that to say 15
<clivejo> ah I see
<sitter_> Riddell: kdepim tomorrow, there is a metric ton of not installed files -.-
<clivejo> can it be wildcarded?
<clivejo> libkerfuffle* ?
<sitter_> clivejo: maybe, probably not though
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> sitter_: is this ok as a comment? Change lintian override file for new file version (libkerfuffle15)
<sitter_> yeah
<sitter_> Riddell: everything other than kdepim should be goody though. the libs need -dev improvmenets and other stuff (see misc todo section on notes page) nothing major though compared to the previous madness. also a lot if not all of them have missing COPYING files
<clivejo> sitter_: can you check and push this please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071221/
<sitter_> dvratil fixed all of them I noticed, so I think they should be good for final
<sitter_> clivejo: pushed
<sitter_> Riddell: ark needs new upload to get rid of orange
<clivejo> thanking you kindly sir
<clivejo> sitter_: gpgmepp another symbols issue?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214366195/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.gpgmepp_4%3A15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter_> clivejo: same as akonadi, simply patch and remove the missing symbols
<sitter_> current symbols are stubs
<clivejo> ok :)
<sitter_> same for kcalutils
<sitter_> ah that actually fails to build
<clivejo> with gpgmepp, Riddell committed 4 hours ago
<clivejo> he working on it?
<sitter_> he's afk now
<sitter_> and he only changed the changelog
<sitter_> +gpgmepp (4:15.07.90-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<sitter_> Riddell: what's with the pointless epoch?
<clivejo> oh and sitter_ thanks for helping me fix that email problem
<clivejo> such a time saver!
<sitter_> no problem
<sitter_> Riddell: kidentitymanagement needs a new upload which should unbreak kcalutils
<sitter_> clivejo: kldap has more symbols
<clivejo> sitter_: I think he said something about seeing the history and going way back to when someone made the mistake
<sitter_> so does kmime
<sitter_> clivejo: yes, but gpgmepp is new, there is no mistake that could have been made
<sitter_> clivejo: syndication also has symbols for update
<sitter_> all of them can savely have their missing symbols removed
<sitter_> anyway, I am out
<clivejo> thanks sitter_ 
<sitter_> clivejo: if you have patches just throw them in the channel and hope shadeslayer or yofel find a minute to push ;)
<shadeslayer> patches?!
<shadeslayer> you'll need to highlight me 
 * shadeslayer is pythorning
<shadeslayer> and hating it
<yofel> just put a hightlight on patch :P
<clivejo> highlight?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: like so
<yofel> in quassel you can configure which keywords will highlight you, not only your name
<sitter_> clivejo: mention their name so they get a notification
<shadeslayer> yofel: too broad
<clivejo> ah!
<yofel> shadeslayer: that was the idea ;P
<sitter_> shadeslayer: relevant https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMSujTB-SG4
 * sitter_ out
<shadeslayer> dafuq am I listening to
<yofel> wtf XD
<clivejo> there must be an easier way to delete the #MISSING
<clivejo> would sed not work?
<yofel> sure, except you need to verify that not a single one of them is actually public API
<yofel> except if there was an SOVERSION change, then that's ok
<clivejo> SONAME: libKF5Gpgmepp.so.5
<yofel> and before?
<clivejo> dunno, I think its new and the symbols were a stub?
<yofel> if that was never in the archive, probably
<yofel> or if that's the first release of it
<ahoneybun> ohhh new wayland packages
<clivejo> yofel shadeslayer Riddell : can someone apply this patch please http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071366/
<shadeslayer> I see ABI break
<clivejo> do you need to know the git archive?
<shadeslayer> yep, pretty sure that's a public symbol
<shadeslayer> + _ZN5GpgME26GpgAddUserIDEditInteractor12setEmailUtf8ERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEE@Base 15.07.90
<shadeslayer> clivejo: you need to do a lib transition for that
<shadeslayer> because it's exposing c++11 abi now
<shadeslayer> so libkf5gpgmepp5 should be libkf5gpgmepp5v5 and what not
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun:  i see a few wayland packages , but I still see X hanging around :-)
<clivejo> sorry, you have lost me
<ahoneybun> for now yep
<shadeslayer> erm, I'm not sure I have time to explain the GCC 5 ABI transition :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: doesn't he only have to do that if old ABI goes missing?
<yofel> since when does *adding* stuff need a transition
<shadeslayer> yofel: the entire function sig changed?
<shadeslayer> GpgME::GpgAddUserIDEditInteractor::setEmailUtf8(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&) >
<yofel> is the old one missing?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> ok then
<shadeslayer> old one : GpgME::GpgAddUserIDEditInteractor::setEmailUtf8(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)
<shadeslayer> line 64
<yofel> right, transition it is then
<shadeslayer> ^^
<clivejo> wish I knew what that was!
<shadeslayer> clivejo: so, uh, lets see if I can explain this as simple as possible
<shadeslayer> clivejo: you have a app that was calling setEmailUtf8 from this GPG library with some arguments
<shadeslayer> now if you update the lib without transitioning it, app will try to still call the same function, but that function doesn't exist anymore!
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<shadeslayer> application shits itself
<shadeslayer> crashes happen, in essence, very bad :(
<shadeslayer> so what you do is bump the ABI so that any old applications keep working against the old lib, and apps recompiled start using the new ABI
<shadeslayer> clivejo: that's the entire point of symbol files, to check when ABI has changed, and to prevent applications from exploding
<clivejo> cant be said about my head exploding
<shadeslayer> clivejo: it's not easy, I know :P
<shadeslayer> It took me forever to understand it :)
<shadeslayer> perhaps I still don't completely understand it
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I'd recommend skipping that package, and marking it as "Requires gcc 5 transition"
<shadeslayer> one of us will get to it then
<clivejo> how do I mark it?
<shadeslayer> where are you tracking your work?
<shadeslayer> surely there's a shared pad somewhere?
<clivejo> shadeslayer: Riddell posted this this morning - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html
<shadeslayer> ah
<clivejo> asked for people to work on it
<yofel> right, see notepad in /topic
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apparently sitter be working on it :)
<clivejo> LOL hes the one was helping me
<clivejo> but hes gone for the day
<yofel> just put a note there and let him deal with it
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> there done
<clivejo> :) kde-connect is working again 
<soee> oh interesting
<soee> nvidia driver 352 from this new ppa works in Wily (+ nvidia-prime)
<soee> its the first time anything else than 346 works
<ahoneybun> nice
<BluesKaj> soee:  which gpu do you have ?
<clivejo> shadeslayer yodel : would this fix kiriki - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12072196/ 
<shadeslayer> *click*
<Riddell> clivejo: gpgmepp up
<shadeslayer> clivejo: did you do a library transition
<clivejo> Riddell: no, dont upload it
<Riddell> kidentitymanagement up
<Riddell> ark up
<clivejo> Riddell: I cant fix it, needs a library transplant thingie ma bob
<shadeslayer> k guess no library transition then
<Riddell> clivejo: akonadi up (this is all to ppa)
<Riddell> clivejo: library transplant thing?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yes, kiriki looks good
 * clivejo crosses fingers for akonadi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gpgmepp requires a ABI bump
<Riddell> shadeslayer:  clivejo: gpgmepp hasn't had a release yet so it's fine to remove symbols
<Riddell> same for all of kdepim
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but has it ever produced a lib?
<Riddell> no, it's all new
<shadeslayer> a binary in the PPA?
<shadeslayer> oh ok, then it should be fine then
<clivejo> so that patch I done is ok?
<Riddell> clivejo: should be, we'll find out when it's compiled :)
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yes, but for future reference, if you have a library that is published and removes public symbols ,you need to do a transition
<clivejo> this is more exciting than the lotto!
<shadeslayer> since it hadn't been published it's fine :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you doing kiriki or want me to?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go for it
<shadeslayer> I'm still pythorning
<shadeslayer> it's quite the shit
<clivejo> Ill do a transition surely, when I learn how!
<Riddell> clivejo: oh can you use paste.kde.org? I can wget from there while p.ubuntu.c stops me from wgetting
<clivejo> Riddell: sure, how do I config pastebinit to use kde instead?
<Riddell> hmm no idea I've never used it
<Riddell> don't worry if it's a faff
<Riddell> clivejo: hmm well gpgmepp just failed
<clivejo> surprise surprise
<clivejo> a dozen tokens hit you between the eyes!
<TJ-> clivejo: pastebinit ships with a KDE profile: /usr/share/pastebin.d/paste.kde.org.conf
<clivejo> TJ-: do you know how to make it default?
<ahoneybun> Riddell all the packages are working good then?
<TJ-> clivejo: "pastebinit -l" will list the available profiles, and "pastebinit -b paste.kde.org" will use KDE.
<TJ-> clivejo: maybe "alias pbkde='pastebinit -b paste.kde.org'  "
<clivejo> good idea to read the man page!
<TJ-> clivejo: but it seems the profile doesn't work with the pastebin!
<clivejo> yeah, noticed that
<clivejo> Im trying https
<TJ-> I tried that, no change
<clivejo> you getting - Unable to read or parse the result page, it could be a server time-out or a server-side change. Try with another pastebin.
<TJ-> clivejo: I suspect it's bevause since that profile was created, KDE switched from some other PB software to Sticky-Notes, which has a REST API
<clivejo> will I submit a bug?
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit
<allee> clivejo: I'm confused vivid beta ppa has kamoso 3.0.0 and purpose 0.1.  AFAIU kamoso is at 3.0.0rc1 and (lib)purpose at 1.0rc1, arn't they?  Any plans to update them in vivid beta ppa? 
<allee> clivejo: and thx for starting pkging them!
<allee> in june
<clivejo> allee: Im only learning how to package, the version numbers are confusing me too
<clivejo> Im using the upstream version numbers
<clivejo> I run wily on my test machine, so I dont know about vivid or if plasma has been backported for it
<allee> clivejo: ah okay.   fwiw  x.y alpha beta rc releases should be packaged as  x.y~alphaZ ... x.y~rcZ
<allee>  x.y~whatever is always smaller that the final x.y release
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/unstable/purpose/
<clivejo> according to upstream purpose is now at 1.0rc1 
<clivejo> I have no idea why
<clivejo> I would have thought 0.2 or 0.9 would been more logical :/
<clivejo> with 1.0 being the final release
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> akonadi is in the green!
<clivejo> is gwenview a tokens issue?
<clivejo> Riddell: ping?
<clivejo> are kipi-plugins a standalone package or are they part of digikam?
<rdieter> clivejo: the latter (it's built from digikam sources, if that's what you mean)
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> why are there source files here - https://extragear.kde.org/apps/kipi/#releases
<yofel> they were seperate in the past (the repository is still seperate), but they're released only as part of the digikam SC
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> Im trying to figure out what is wrong wit gwenview
<allee> clivejo: for libraries the 0.* usually mean no ABI/API garanty.  With 1.0 upstream promises ABI will be backward compatible until until 2.0
<yofel> clivejo: that's *libkf5*kipi, not kipi-plugins
<yofel> the plugins are shipped with digikam, the lib with kf5 (previously kde sc)
<clivejo> I know, but I cant find KF5KipiConfig.cmake in wily
<yofel> hm, right..
<yofel> is that even released...
<yofel> I don't see anything in 5.13 at least
<clivejo> I can only see two comlaints as to why gwenview is failing
<clivejo> KF5KipiConfig.cmake and KF5KDcrawConfig.cmake
<yofel> well, it's not failing
<yofel> it's yellow
<clivejo> well they are listed as optional
<clivejo> but Im trying to find them
<yofel> I see KF5Kipi in http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libkipi.git frameworks branch
<yofel> but that's unreleased
<rdieter> fwiw, that's the primary reason why fedora (me) hasn't updated to the latest gwenview yet (lack of kipi support)
<rdieter> and holding on to the latest kde4 release
<rdieter> that said, kf5 gwenview kipi/kdcraw support should be optional
<clivejo> is tag v15.07.90 not the applications we are working on?
<yofel> yes, but that's kde4
<yofel> at least for libkipi
<clivejo> ok, ill drop gwenview and look at kcalutils
<clivejo> anyone know where KF5PimTextEditConfig.cmake is?!?
<soee> BluesKaj: Intel + GT 650 M 
<BluesKaj> soee: yeah, optimus
<soee> i will try also 355 beta drivers if they work
<BluesKaj> the GT650M is a decent quality gpu for a laptop
<clivejo> shadeslayer Riddell yofel can any of you push a commit and retry a package?
<clivejo> shadeslayer Riddell yofel : https://paste.kde.org/paredlgil if any of you get a chance
<clivejo> everyone gone?!?
<soee> ok, i wil test now nvidia 355 on Wily
<yofel> clivejo: looking
<yofel> clivejo: what package is that?
<clivejo> kcalutils
<clivejo> yodel: is there any way to search a PPA like we can the main archives?
<yofel> no, I guess you could install all packages and run dpkg -S
<yofel> PPA's don't even have contents files so apt-file can't search them either
<soee> oh nice, nidai 355 also work
<soee> *nvidia
<clivejo> yofel: can you also retry the build?
<yofel> yes, more like I have to do another upload
<yofel> grr, why is there no watch file
<yofel> and git-buildpackage-ppa crashes *-.-
<yofel> uploaded
<clivejo> no idea why there is no watch file!
<yofel> nobody added one :P
<yofel> I added it now
<clivejo> nobody needs a kick up the backside :P
<yofel> it's used by uscan, which is a tool to quickly check whether there's a new upstream release
<yofel> we use uscan in git-buildpackage-ppa to fetch the source if it's now downloaded yet
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> so it is quite important
<yofel> well, it's handy so you don't have to download the tarball by hand
<clivejo> does uscan do it for you?
<clivejo> like if I do a git clone and get the debian folder, can I use uscan to downland the tarball?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> the script runs: subprocess.call(["uscan", "--download-current-version", "--destdir=../build-area"])
<clivejo> so while in the debian dir I could use uscan --download-current-version --destdir=../ ?
<yofel> Riddell: I just updated git-buildpackage-ppa for recent gbp, please revert if you have issues
<yofel> clivejo: yes, if you have a watch file
<yofel> (that has the downlad URL's)
<clivejo> thats getting added to my notes!
<Riddell> thanks yofel
<yofel> you could also just use git-buildpackage-ppa from kubuntu-automation :P
<Riddell> clivejo: did you get sorted?
<clivejo> yofel: on my local machine
<clivejo> Riddell: I think yofel has sorted it yes
<yofel> clivejo: hm
<yofel>  Missing build dependencies: libkf5pimtextedit-dev 
<yofel> that exists?
<clivejo> where are you building it?
<yofel> ...
<yofel> ignore me
<clivejo> it should exist in the PPA
<yofel> #parser.add_argument("-d", "--dist", default=UbuntuDistroInfo().devel(), help="Distribution name (default: current development release)")
<yofel> parser.add_argument("-d", "--dist", default="vivid", help="Distribution name (default: current development release)")
<yofel> WHAT?
<clivejo> but it doesnt exist locally
<yofel> clivejo: nvm, I uploaded to vivid
<clivejo> well not on my machice
<clivejo> if I added the PPA to my pbuilder would that work?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> meh, the script still crashes
<clivejo> which ppa are these apps being built?
<yofel> the status page has the link at the top
<yofel> meh, script fixed. Been a while since I wrote python
<clivejo> kcalutils is green :)
<clivejo> thanks yofel
<yofel> yw
<clivejo> ksudoku seems to be just a bump on standards to fix it?
<clivejo> can you do that easier via your commit permissions?
<clivejo> or will I prepare a patch?
<clivejo> oh there is a missing file too
<clivejo> Ill make a patch
<clivejo> Riddell or yofel: can you please apply this patch - https://paste.kde.org/pv16azcqg
<Riddell> yofel: git-buildpackage-ppa still not working in e.g. khangman, any idea why? git-buildpackage-ppa
<Riddell> clivejo: looking
<yofel> erm, why is that thing running apt-get source in the git folder o.O
<yofel> Riddell: also, khangman kubuntu_wily_archive is at 15.04.2
<yofel> no update for it?
<yofel> hm, and the watch urls are failing. That's odd
<clivejo> on kci why is wily_stable_kmailtransport stuck and showing red?
<Riddell> yofel: apt source in git folder always annoys me
<Riddell> yofel: ah I think I see, wrap-and-sort git handle is complaining so that'll have prevented the git commit to the new version and breaks git-buildpackage-ppa, thanks
<yofel> apt-get source commented out
<yofel> now it's failing on the tarball, wth
<yofel> I want bzr back, gbp is horrible
<Riddell> bzr-buildpackage is so much nicer than whever gbp is trying to be
<yofel> gbp wants a copy of the upstream source in git
<yofel> I guess with some fancy remote handling we could actually do that, but why do we even need to :(
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: syndication is failing on symbols, does it require library transition?
<Riddell> clivejo: no it's also new
<clivejo> so I can try fixing it?
<Riddell> clivejo: please :)
<yofel> oh, I forgot to commit
<yofel> thanks gbp for giving me a very accurate error for that *-.-
<Riddell> "Subject: [kde-release-team] KDE Applications 15.08.0 available for packagers" oh we're behind the times
<yofel>  signfile khangman_15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_source.changes 2EC0A9FF
<yofel> FINALLY
<yofel> so yeah, if you use the script exactly in the right way, it works
<Riddell> khangman did work for me when I pushed the right change with gbp
<Riddell> I've already uploaded it to ppa
<clivejo> Riddell: can you push this please - https://paste.kde.org/p4kqsg972
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> clivejo: uploaded!
<clivejo> rebuild?
<clivejo> Riddell: Can you shed some light on this? - https://paste.kde.org/pkhjobsc1
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> it's trying to run tests but there's no X environment set up so they fail
<clivejo> how do I disable that?
<Riddell> you can copy the test stuff from e.g. konsole which has a line in debian/control and debian/rules and stuff in debian/tests
<Riddell> and that runs tests with an X environment set up
<Riddell> or you can just disable them by overriding dh_auto_test in debian/rules
<Riddell> clivejo: what's the package?
<Riddell> ooh is it umbrello?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> what checking the spelling
<clivejo> I was
<clivejo> getting tired
<clivejo> I prefer the overirde 
<clivejo> what do you think?
<Riddell> clivejo: try with the testing stuff from konsole, should just be copying the two lines and the directory
<Riddell> it's umbrello which got me an A at university so I feel an obligation towards it :)
<clivejo> what is it?
<Riddell> UML diagram program, for drawing diagrams ("models") of object orientated code
<Riddell> academics love that stuff, it was a guaranteed A
<clivejo> lick!
<clivejo> Im not sure what I need to do here
<clivejo> I need the tests dir from konsole?
<Riddell> yes, debian/tests
<Riddell> and the X-thing-autotest line in debian/control
<Riddell> and the PHONY line in debian/rules
<clivejo> rm tests first and copy new in?
<Riddell> debian/tests
<clivejo> so add XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest to control?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> hmm, it seems to have it already
<clivejo> yup
<Riddell> clivejo: so maybe it's just lacking the line in debian/rules
<clivejo> and I bumped standards while there
<Riddell> good idea
<Riddell> although really you should read up on what's changed in the standards version and check it's doesn't affect the package
<clivejo> bumping 3/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> but if you don't, I won't tell anyone :)
<Riddell> clivejo: hang on umbrello is still kdelibs4 so it should use 2//debian-qt-kde.mk
<clivejo> is version 3 not backwards compatable?
<clivejo> so add .PHONY: override_dh_auto_test to rules?
<Riddell> no it's not intended to be
<clivejo> and why is it not 4 for kde4 and 5 for plasma5?!?
<Riddell> yes add that PHONY line
<Riddell> the course of true versioning never did run smoothly
<clivejo> anything else while Im here?
<clivejo> is this needed?
<clivejo> override_dh_auto_install:
<clivejo>         $(overridden_command) --destdir=debian/tmp
<Riddell> clivejo: I guess so
<Riddell> clivejo: if there's only 1 .deb in debian/control dh_install will install to debian/<packagename> instead of debian/tmp and no .install file is needed
<Riddell> the umbrello package uses a .install file so it needs to set debian/tmp for that to work
<Riddell> I'm not sure why it uses a .install file, maybe there's a good reason
<clivejo> Riddell: do I delete all the files in tests before copying them?
<clivejo> or even rm tests and the cp the konsole version
<Riddell> clivejo: just leave the current ones, they should be the same as in konsole
<clivejo> was the problem the .PHONY line?
<soee> Riddell: can you take a look @ #kubuntu and the Kate issue ?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes I tihnk so
<Riddell> clivejo: that just makes dh_auto_tests not run, instead the autopkgtest stuff is used
<Riddell> which is what's in debian/tests
<Riddell> soee: shrug, core dumped, he needs to get a backtrace for anyone to have any idea
<Riddell> soee: or remove config files maybe
<clivejo> Riddell: trying a debuild locally
<clivejo> Riddell: two lintian warnings
<clivejo> W: umbrello: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/po2xmi
<clivejo> W: umbrello: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/xmi2pot
<clivejo> and error signing the file cause I dont have your secret key :P
<Riddell> clivejo: ignore those
<clivejo> so generate a patch ?
<Riddell> clivejo:  binary-without-manpage is debian policy but we don't care about it in ubuntu
<Riddell> clivejo: yes please :)
<Riddell> clivejo: if you want to get credit you can add a line in changelog with dch -i
<clivejo> do I need to add a lintian ingore?
<Riddell> no, we override it in our status scripts
<clivejo> nah, Ill only get the blame if it goes wrong!
<Riddell> debian will care about it so adding a lintian ignore in the packaging is just something they can't merge
<ahoneybun> https://notes.kde.org/p/release_applications_15_08
<ahoneybun> release notes
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> paste.kde.org wont let me paste it
<clivejo> says "You must select a language other than 'text' for this paste. "
<valorie> try bash
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pen7hhqkv
<clivejo> tried diff
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> Riddell: can you patch umbrella for me
<Riddell> umbrellO :)
<valorie> folks, I saw no answer about kdeplasma-addons
<clivejo> LOL I know, just winding
<Riddell> clivejo: in debian/watch put two lines not just one
<valorie> we're missing it
<Riddell> clivejo: both stable and unstable
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> can it deal with multiple sources?
<clivejo> can you sort that, or do I need to redo the patch?
<Riddell> clivejo: sorting
<Riddell> valorie: what's up?
<clivejo> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> valorie: missing where?
<clivejo> and thanks for the heads up, I didnt know that
<Riddell> clivejo: uploaded!
<clivejo> Riddell: do you have scripts?
<clivejo> to do it fro you?
<clivejo> you are extremely quick!
<clivejo> has this been packaged yet? - http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Simple+RSS+reader?content=170862
<Riddell> clivejo: I already have an umbrello git clone, and I use git-buildpackage-ppa from kubuntu-automation scripts to build the package for the ppa
<Riddell> clivejo: that's only a week old so no it's not been packaged :)
<clivejo> if you have time tomorrow, will you teach me?
<clivejo> an rss feed on my desktop would be handy :)
<clivejo> so umbrello is orange cause of the lintian warnings?
<valorie> Riddell: sorry, I said last night: 
<valorie> [23:04] <valorie> !info kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> [23:04] <ubottu> Package kdeplasma-addons does not exist in wily
<valorie> [23:04] <valorie> !info kdeplasma-addons vivid
<valorie> [23:04] <ubottu> Package kdeplasma-addons does not exist in vivid
<valorie> [23:05] <valorie> and yet we have -data and -dbg
<valorie> [23:05] <valorie> sounds like an oversight
<valorie> [23:35] <valorie> on addons, debian has a package: https://packages.debian.org/unstable/kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> should I file a bug?
<Riddell> valorie: e-mail the list may be better
<valorie> ok
<Riddell> valorie: but I think it's deliberate
<Riddell> debian has kdelibs4 version
<Riddell> we have kf5 version and packaging is different
 * Riddell snoozes, thanks valorie, clivejo et al
<valorie> they mention kf5 on that page
<valorie> or I wouldn't have linked it
<doko> Riddell, still awake?
<valorie> but I'm sending an email
<valorie> sweet dreams Riddell
<valorie> sent, off shopping for my grandson's 8th birthday present
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-14
<ahoneybun> valorie: seems like Riddell has something going on for kdeplasma-addons
<ahoneybun> last edit was 3 days ago
<ScottK> valorie: Even if we don't have the metapackage like Debian, Kubuntu does have all the addons packaged:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:5.3.95-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> See the descriptions of the various binary packages to see which has what you're after.
<valorie> ScottK: that's in proposed however
<valorie> which is cool, but not available
<valorie> and this box is still on vivid
<ScottK> valorie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:5.3.2-2
<ScottK> Here's vivid https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:5.2.2-0ubuntu3
<valorie> cool
<valorie> here's hoping that they will be backported to vivid
<valorie> or perhaps I should upgrade this box too
<valorie> little travel netbook was excellent in wily at Akademy
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've been upgrading to Debian recently.
<valorie> how are you finding that experience?
<valorie> Son is on Debian now as well
<ScottK> Reasonable.
<ScottK> Not as polished as Kubuntu, but for me it's fine.
<ScottK> Fewer politics is nice.
<valorie> right, I hope basically withdrawing from Ubuntu politics will work for us
<valorie> the rest of the flavors seem to survive without attacks
<soee> someon with Wily and muon ?
<valorie> which muon?
<valorie> I have wily, just update/upgraded
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.3.95-21-g91a450b * Harald Sitter: libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/ReviewsBackend.cpp
<pursuivant> fix application backend build
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/91a450b76f4b456c170a6dc7f60fac5408ca7ea1
<soee> muon package manager
<soee> valorie: ^
<sitter> Riddell: kldap needs a new upload which will fix the kdepimlibs build
<valorie> soee: I'll check in a mo'
<valorie> I finally got listadmin to work on all the servers where I admin lists
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> ...and saved on dropbox where I can access it from any computer
<valorie> soee: I do now
<valorie> what can I test for you?
<snele> file search in dolphin doesn't work if file search (baloo) is disabled
<snele> i found this bug report https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339866
<ubottu> KDE bug 339866 in search "Dolphin search displays "Invalid protocol" error." [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<snele> it says something is probably wrong with packaging
<snele> this happans on wily
<soee> valorie: in menu there is a option to exit sources list, but it seems like it just refresh packages list not opening settings
<valorie> ok, while I was waiting I used it to update/upgrade
<valorie> it will finish in a min
<valorie> no idea why it found so much to upgrade when apt alone didn't.....
<valorie> but perhaps a whole slew of stuff just hit in the past couple of hourse
<valorie> hours
<soee> valorie: yesh Frameworks 5.13 for example 
<soee> so a lot of updates 
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> soee, can you be more specific>
<valorie> ?
<valorie> where in the menu
<valorie> seems more powerful than I remember
<soee> valorie: in menu click Settings -> Configure Software Sources
<sitter> mh didn't Riddell say something about not being here today -.-
<valorie> yes, for me it just refreshed
<valorie> no configuration was actually offered
<soee> ah so its some bug :/
<valorie> but now I get the new kdeconnect!
<valorie> yes, I'll confirm the bug report
 * sitter wonders why the notes say gpgmepp needs a gcc5 transition
<valorie> did you file one, soee?
<yofel> last I remember is that the configure software sources button was an external kdesudo software-properties-kde call
<yofel> so that's either broken or not ported to pkexec or that's broken
<sitter> gcc5 transition...
<soee> valorie: nope
<yofel> sitter: because the symbolfile had c++11 symbols in it, Riddell concluded that it wasn't needed
<valorie> soee: now I need to go to bed, though
<valorie> if you file a bug, I'll confirm
<sitter> yofel: just patch it?
<valorie> just leave the link here and I'll do it later
<sitter> its a new lib
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> the symbols file inside is a stub
<yofel> sitter: right, which is what they did IIRC
 * sitter checks
<yofel> me and rohan just didn't know that
<yofel> (the file being a stub)
<sitter> prolly should have mentioned that xD
<sitter> no fix in sight apparently
<Riddell> sitter: right I'm leaving in half an hour
<Riddell> sitter: kldap up!
<sitter> Riddell: all the pim stuff will need new uploads more or less
<sitter> I just fixed up all -dev dependencies according to what their cmake files look for 
<sitter> in particular stuff between kdepimlibs and kdepim fails on second level dependencies of the base libs
<sitter> kmime, kholidays, kpimtextedit, kblog, kcontacts, ktnef, kdepimlibs, akonadi-calendar, kcalutils
<sitter> or that's what triggered on jenkins anyway xD
<sitter> doing a last test build then kdepim should be done (build deps possibly not quite in order, but meh)
<Riddell> sitter: kmime, kholidays, kpimtextedit, kblog, kcontacts, ktnef, kdepimlibs, akonadi-calendar, kcalutil  uploaded!
<sitter> cheers
<Riddell> sitter: have I mentioned you're my hero?
<sitter> :*
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_konsole/lastFailedBuild/consoleFull didn't you fix konsole?
<sitter> uhm
<sitter> Riddell: please check your dolphin repo
<sitter> the dolphin that is on git.debian is not actually ported
<clivejo> so where are we up to with Applications 15.07.90?
<clivejo> is okular kf5 yet?
<ScottK> No.
<clivejo> sitter Riddell: ping
<sitter> clivejo: same as yesterday I am busy trying to get CI to bulding though
<clivejo> sitter: if there are multiple install files we need to have the following in rules?
<clivejo> override_dh_auto_install:
<clivejo>         $(overridden_command) --destdir=debian/tmp
<sitter> ScottK: oh hey, btw, pykde4 uses kdepim-dev apparently but kdepim4 is going away now, so I suppose we'll have to rebuild pykde4?
<sitter> clivejo: no, it is figured out autiomatically
<ScottK> Sounds like.  I haven't looked at it.
<sitter> if there are more than one package the files automatically get installed to debian/tmp
<sitter> if there is only one package the files get installed to debian/packagename directly (thus removing teh need to have an install file to begin with)
<clivejo> sitter: if I use uscan to download the files, will git only care about what happens inside the debian folder?
<sitter> clivejo: yes. git only ever cares about what you tell it to care about (i.e. files that you don't git add won't matter neither will changes you don't stage for commit in files that were added)
<clivejo> sitter: CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:1316 (message):
<clivejo>   Unable to compile a basic Qt application.  Qt has not been found correctly.
<sitter> clivejo: context?
<clivejo> okular building locally
<sitter> export QT_SELECT=4
<sitter> your build environment picks up qt5 apparently
<clivejo> just in konsole?
<sitter> yah
<clivejo> will that break my ability to complie qt5?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sitter> clivejo: no, will revert on next login. or you can simply export with 5
<clivejo> sitter: not working
<sitter> clivejo: how are you trying to build okular?
<sitter> doko: did xapian not get a rebuild or something? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214469237/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.akonadi-search_4%3A15.07.90%2Bgit20150814.1107%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078603/
<doko> sitter, it should, at least in the distro: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/1.13.0-2ubuntu5
<sitter> grml
<sitter> clivejo: you can temporarily add that export to debian/rules
<sitter> that should make it work definitely
<sitter> just don't forget to remove it again before committing
<doko> sitter, you don't have wily-proposed enabled
<doko> in this ppa
<sitter> doko: that's intentional
<doko> sitter, but won't work then, that's intentional too =)
<sitter> what's the point of proposed if the release pocket breaks anyway :P
<doko> well, we don't change the soname of libc, but it's nearly as bad as this ...
<sitter> ah yes, libxapian22v5 is stuck in proposed
<sitter> poor thing
<doko> so please be patient. I think at this point it's really better to test in a ppa with proposed enabled. you could create another one
<sitter> doko: wouldn't it be more useful if we instead spent time getting stuff out of proposed?
<doko> sitter, sure: see http://pad.ubuntu.com/gcc-5-transition
<doko> sitter, that's what I'm doing all the time this week, fixing kde ftbfs and autopkg tests
<clivejo> libokularcore6 is complaining about symbols
<clivejo> can someone look at okular, I cant figure out what is wrong with it
<yofel> where's the status page again?
<yofel> oh, linked on the pad, nvm
<yofel> clivejo: huh, okular looks green though?
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> Ive got okteta and okular missed up!
<clivejo> stupid dyslexic brain
<sitter> ah yes and we are left without a dolphin port
<sitter> but notes say jon made one
<yofel> sitter: can't you take what's in the PPA?
<yofel> the build logs say that the package looks for KF5
<yofel> doesn't actually build though
<clivejo> sitter: if I dont want the changes in the changefile in my patch, do I just ommit that file whilst staging?
<sitter> yofel: because it is not ported
<sitter> cmake looking for kf5 has nothing to do with the packaging actually providing it
<sitter> clivejo: yep
<yofel> aah
<clivejo> is License: GPL-2 or GPL-3 or GPL-KDEeV the same as License: GPL-2?
<sitter> no
<sitter> also note that "GPL-2 or GPL-3 or GPL-KDEeV" is likely not what was meant there
<clivejo> why is lintian comlaining then!
<sitter> clivejo: because it wants a block for GPL-2
<sitter> but there is no block for GPL-2 because there is nothing licensed GPL-2
<sitter> there's probably only something licensed GPL-KDEeV
<sitter> clivejo: replace that or thing with only "GPL-KDEeV"
<sitter> not knowing which package you are working on I am still reasonable certain that this is what the copyrigh tshould say :P
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079015/ complaining about line 129
<clivejo> well the paragraph at 129
<clivejo> W: okteta source: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique (paragraph at line 129)
<sitter> clivejo: line 47 is GPL-KDEeV
<sitter> not that or thing
<sitter> that's why lintian then trips over line 129
<clivejo> so just put GPL-KDEeV?
<clivejo> grrr still complaining
<sitter> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> LGPL-2.1-KDEeV
<clivejo> whats that?
<rdieter> I suspect that's a reference to the "or later versions as approved by the membersihp of KDE e.V" clause on https://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<clivejo> I dunno how to fix this
<sitter> what's the error
<clivejo> W: okteta source: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique (paragraph at line 129)
<sitter> clivejo: it's defined twice
<clivejo> where?
<sitter> still okteta?
<clivejo> yup
<sitter> good question
<clivejo> I changed line 47 but its still complaining
<sitter> clivejo: can you paste the entire lintian output please
<clivejo> Now running lintian...
<clivejo> W: okteta source: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique (paragraph at line 129)
<clivejo> W: okteta: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/okteta
<clivejo> W: okteta: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/struct2osd
<clivejo> Finished running lintian.
<sitter> clivejo: please paste your copyright file
<clivejo> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079084/
<clivejo> I changed line 47 as above
<sitter> clivejo: are you sure that is the copyright lintian is running on?
<clivejo> are there other copyright files?
<sitter> no but there are possibly different versions of the source?
<clivejo> git versions?
<sitter> clivejo: how do you call lintian
<clivejo> debuild calls it
<sitter> clivejo: how do you call debuild?
<sitter> where do you call build?
<sitter> *debuild
<clivejo> debuild -j4 or debuild -nc
<sitter> have you tried staging your changes?
<clivejo> nope
<sitter> try that
<sitter> also paste your entire debuild output
<clivejo> sitter: can you apply this patch - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079151/
<clivejo> okteta
<clivejo> I need to learn more about the copyright file to fix it
<clivejo> and I have other stuff to do at the minute
<sitter> clivejo: that watch file change is no good it removes unstable
<sitter> also those should be 3 commits
<clivejo> it was wrong
<clivejo> the original line
<sitter> ah true
<sitter> me daft
<sitter> clivejo: I still need that install change in a differnet commit though
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/okteta.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable&id=a3a2608b470048edb77afb697101a86a9e97e69b
<sitter> your install fix only applies to 15.7.90, so it needs reverting in kubuntu_stable
<clivejo> I dont understand
<sitter> 15.07.90 uses +usr/share/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc
<sitter> 15.08.0 will use -usr/share/kxmlgui5/oktetapart/oktetapartbrowserui.rc
<sitter> so we need to fix it in kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> then merge it into kubuntu_stable and revert the install change again, because it makes no sense for the stable CI
<sitter> as per your own fix I linked to
<clivejo> how do I revert the commit in git gui?
<clivejo> or do I have to do it on terminal?
<sitter> clivejo: you don't need to revert it, simply amend and unstage the install change ;)
<sitter> and edit the commit message
<sitter> then commit 
<sitter> then you can stage the install change independently in a second commit
<clivejo> but I have alreadly commited the changes
<sitter> clivejo: I haven't pushed it though, so you can still amend it
<sitter> simply tick the amend box
<clivejo> I mean in my local git
<sitter> and select the install file in the left bottom list
<sitter> then go to edit -> unstage
<clivejo> I need to revert my local commit?
<clivejo> git reset HEAD~  ?
<sitter> no
<sitter> you are not listening
<sitter> open git gui
<sitter> and tick the amend box
<clivejo> ah ok
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/hZ0QrBV.jpg
<sitter> tick amend -> select install file in list -> go to commit -> unstage from commit
<sitter> this will take the file out of the commit object
<sitter> then update your commit message and commit the amendment
<clivejo> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079225/
<clivejo> thats minus the install file changes?
<sitter> looks good
<sitter> now you can make a second commit with the install file changes
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079233/
<clivejo> I dont understand why the paths have changed between the stable and unstable versions
<clivejo> but Ill take your word for it
<sitter> clivejo: that's not what happend
<sitter> kubuntu_stable is not a version
<sitter> it is a moving target
<sitter> tracking this upstream branch http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=okteta.git&a=shortlog&h=1194c7904b33e1b6540f3f89c92d19e34960aefe
<sitter> and this is why the path in kubuntu_stable needs to be different http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=okteta.git&a=commit&h=d88c536ad16f475958bd1b94a39dadad795b9bd0
<clivejo> sitter: but Im working from kubuntu_wily_archive?
<sitter> that commit happened 4 days after the tagging fo 15.07.90 though http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=okteta.git&a=tag&t=v15.07.90
<sitter> clivejo: kubuntu_wily_archive gets automatically merged in the CI branches
<sitter> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Merges
<clivejo> trying to make it orange or green here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html
<sitter> rationale being that 99% of the fixes one does in the _archive branch apply to the CI branches
<clivejo> sitter: can you re-run that build for applications 15.07.90?
<sitter> busy doing other things
<clivejo> ok, no problem, Ill go do my other jobs
<clivejo> thanks for your help, again!
<sitter> doko: kgraphviewer is not part of kde applications, can I simply upload it to get rid fo the boost1.55 hard-dep?
<doko> sitter, sure, just make sure that it builds with -proposed enabled ;)
<sitter> aye
<snele> something happend to muon on wily
<snele> configure software sources trigers "check for updates"
<snele> in muon, updater
<BluesKaj> snele:  muon seems fine here 
<snele> in discover "configure sources" doesnt work
<BluesKaj> snele:  are your packages up to date?
<snele> BluesKaj: can you check Settings>Configure software sources
<snele> BluesKaj: yea i am installing updates few times a day
<snele> it was working few days ago
<BluesKaj> I use muon mostly as a reference, otherwise I use the terminal to update and upgrade/install packages
<snele> BluesKaj: well it seems that i cannot edit software sources via muon atm. very wierd
<BluesKaj> snele:  I edit the sources.list
<snele> BluesKaj: I like gui method for sources :)
<BluesKaj> snele:  well considering that muon is acting up, then the sources.list is your best alternative IMO
<BluesKaj> muon discover doesn't do much for me 
<sitter> going to head out soon
<sitter> yofel, shadeslayer: if one of you fancies doing some uploads to the apps stage ... all the pim packages can probably be uploaded as like half of them had build fixes for CI (a list of them is now avaialble at the bottom of the notes) also okteta
<sitter> not sure I'll get to do anything tomorrow as I think I am not home, but let's see
<shadeslayer> sitter: tomorrow's Saturday?
<sitter> yes
<shadeslayer> uh ok
<sitter> we are well behind schedule because no one packaged crap
<shadeslayer> I can't upload because I have other stuff to do :/
<sitter> oh and if someone wants to... 15.08.0 candidates are available for packagers, so merging stable and initial uploading that might be a feasable thing to do since I almost have everything at least to warning stage in CI
<sitter> doko: kdepim pushed to next week I fear, there's only two packages missing to be sucessfully staged though and at least one rebuild (pykde4 needs to loose pim api) needs to be figured out still
<sitter> doko: kgraphviewer OTOH built nicely and should be good for migration out of proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgraphviewer/4:2.1.90-0ubuntu2 
<doko> sitter, not urgent, because we fixed the kdepim in the archive
<sitter> I see kdepim-runtime is on the list of boost1.55 blockers though
<sitter> might likely need the seme ifdef treatment
<doko> argh, depends on kolab
<clivejo> Riddell shadeslayer : could someone push the following patches please http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079225/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079233/ for okteta and rebuild
<clivejo> libkface seems to be symbols problem can I fix those or does it need transition?
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/+AaronDennis/posts/dkhKjYCNtaB :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm not sure he understands IRC
<valorie> ?
<valorie> context?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-15
<ahoneybun> TuxMario
<ahoneybun> on the mailing list
<valorie> that's fine, he can ask there
<valorie> and enlighten his fellow listmembers
<valorie> we all started out new at some point
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> did you go to OSCON?
<ahoneybun> thats where you got the pin "Write the Docs"
<valorie> nope, got that in Brno
<valorie> haven't been to OSCON in a few years, since it went totally corporate
<ahoneybun> Brno?
<valorie> yes, last year's Akademy
<ahoneybun> oh right
<valorie> ok, gotta go eat dinner and go to my daddy's
<ahoneybun> k
<soee_> lot of packages are marked today to be removed in Wily: 
<soee_> akregator apturl-kde kaddressbook kde-telepathy-declarative kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kmail knotes kontact korganizer libcalendarsupport4 libeventviews4
<soee_>   libincidenceeditorsng4 libkdepim4 libkdepimdbusinterfaces4 libkleo4 libkolab0 libkpeople4 libksieveui4 libktpcommoninternalsprivate8 libktploggerprivate8 libktpmodelsprivate8
<soee_>   libktpotrprivate8 libktpwidgetsprivate8 libmailcommon4 libmailimporter4 libmessagecomposer4 libmessagecore4 libmessagelist4 libmessageviewer4 libnoteshared4 libpimcommon4
<soee_>   libtemplateparser4 python3-pykde4
<yofel> you probably don't want to upgrade until we've sorted out kdepim-kf5
<soee_> yup, i left it without updates ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> anyone remember where the latest wily iso is?
<clivejo> is this the latest? - http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-201508071009-amd64.iso
<clivejo> hi soee_
<lordievader> clivejo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150815/wily-desktop-amd64.iso
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> what is libboost1.58-dev?
<clivejo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<clivejo>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libkf5ldap-dev which is a virtual package.
<clivejo>                                  Depends: libkf5mbox-dev which is a virtual package.
<clivejo> is there a why of setting up a basic build environment of wily in virtual box?
<clivejo> way
<yofel> well, the usual way would be to install wily in virtualbox, then there start with 'apt-get build-dep <pkg>' for what you want to work for (or a similiar package if you work on something new). Then go from there..
<yofel> or if you really just need a build environment, make a chroot with debootstrap
<yofel> or use pbuilder-dist for a simple interface to pbuilder
<yofel> pbuilder is pretty much just a chroot manager
<yofel> (for throw-away chroots)
<clivejo> hi yodel
<yofel> who's that :P
<clivejo> Im trying to build kdepimlibs
<clivejo> dont mind me, spelling isnt one of my skills!
<yofel> uh, the kf5 one that harald was working on?
<clivejo> yeah
<yofel> okay
<clivejo> trying to build it in pbuilder
<clivejo> so added the frmaeworks and apps ppa
<clivejo> but its complaining about virtual packages
<yofel> that's essentially apt telling you "the package you want does not exist"
<clivejo> LOL why doesnt it say that!
<lordievader> clivejo: We have <tab> for spelling ;)
<yofel> well, it essentially means "yes, I know what you mean as some packages tell me about it, but I cannot find a valid location to get it from"
<yofel> as we have packages that are virtual on purpose, but that's advanced stuff
<clivejo> I cant find this libkf5ldap-dev package on ubuntu
<clivejo> but there are rpm packages
<clivejo> is it not part of frameworks?
<yofel> uhm... no idea, I'll dig around a bit
<clivejo> cant find it on LP
<yofel> right, it's not packaged it seems
<yofel> there is kldap in applications 15.07.90, but I find no packaging for that
<yofel> oh wait, there is a repo for kldap
<yofel> oh, kldap failed to build
<yofel> symbols..
<yofel> fixing..
<clivejo> is it just missing symbols or transition?
<yofel> kldap is new, so we don't care
<clivejo> so I could fix that :)
<yofel> I already fixed it
<doko> clivejo, please use unversioned boost dependencies
<yofel> kmbox is missing a dep
<clivejo> doko: it was a held back lib in my wily install
<clivejo> I was wondering what it was
<clivejo> yofel: where are these?
<yofel> the packages? on alioth as usual
<clivejo> where are they being built
<yofel> in the apps ppa
<yofel> kmbox fixed
<BluesKaj> what's kmbox?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: package needed to build the new KDEPIM packages
<yofel> library for managing "mbox" email mailboxes
<yofel> hm, kdepimlibs git is already unversioned
<clivejo> so that kmbox creates kmbox-dev?
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  ok thanks , I avoid the PIM packages since I don't need them 
<yofel> yes, once those 2 are built, launchpad should auto-retry kdepimlibs
<clivejo> failed
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214557565/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kmbox_4%3A15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> looks like symbols
<yofel> fixed agian
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libkf5mbox5/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libkf5mbox5.symbols
<clivejo> where do the "stub" symbols come from?
<yofel> debian/libkf5mbox5/DEBIAN/symbols is generated during build with the symbols of the just built library
<yofel> debian/libkf5mbox5.symbols is shipped in the package with the known symbol list
<yofel> wth is  libkf5akonadimime-dev
<clivejo> yofel: could it be libkf5mime-dev ?
<clivejo> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=kmime&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<yofel> probbly
<clivejo> where are you finding it?
<clivejo> in the kdepimlibs control file
<clivejo> Package: libkf5akonadimime-dev
<clivejo> so once kdepimlibs builds we'll have access to those
<clivejo> yup, there we go
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/7799116
<clivejo> libkf5akonadimime-dev-4:15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa3
<clivejo> yofel: few issues with it
<clivejo> missing files and lintian complaints
<yofel> ah nice, with the mime thing akonadi should continue building
<snele> guys did someone make some changes to muon in wily? configure sources is broken in muon, updater and discover
<snele> it triggers check for updates
<snele> just checked todays daily, I get the same bug
<yofel> no clue, but as a workaround use "kdesudo software-properties-kde"
<yofel> and if you have time, check if there's a bug for it
<snele> yofel: just opened bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1485212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1485212 in muon (Ubuntu) ""Configure sources" broken in Muon (Wily)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> thanks!
<ahoneybun> that just Muon or Muon Discover?
<snele> ahoneybun: muon, discover and updater
<snele> all 3 are broken
<yofel> well, it's the same call
<ahoneybun> I'm in Muon Discover and the button "Configure Software Sources' does nothing for me that I can tell
<ahoneybun> well "Update available" keeps poping up
<snele> yes in discover it does nothing, in muon and updater it triggers "check for updates"
<ahoneybun> I see Riddell has not pushed my changes to Discover as well...
<ahoneybun> the update tools are all weird
<ahoneybun> and broken
<ahoneybun> I just use termainl
<ahoneybun> *terminal
<ahoneybun> I confirmed the bug
<lordievader> Wasn't Muon written in Python?
<lordievader> If so, I could try my hand in bug fixing...
<ahoneybun> go for it lordievader :)
<clivejo> yofel: are you fixing kdepimlibs?
<yofel> no
<yofel> not right now
<lordievader> Lets first update my Wily box.
<yofel> lordievader: it's c++/QML
<lordievader> Ah, then I'm out...
<clivejo> yofel: can I try it ?
<clivejo> will you push the patch for me?
<yofel> clivejo: sure
<clivejo> yofel: -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiNotes.so
<clivejo> -- Removed runtime path from "/«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiNotes.so.4.88.0"
<clivejo> is that not-installed deleting them or upstream?
<yofel> clivejo: you might want to read up on RPATH in libraries
<yofel> it's distribution policy to not have them, and no file actually gets deleted here, just some information is stripped from the lib
<clivejo> yofel: could you check the following patches and push them as required please http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079225/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12079233/ for okteta and rebuild
<clivejo> anyone get the full screen kickoff menu working in wily?
<soee> clivejo: not me, i think with standard updates it is not available yet
<clivejo> soee: you busy?
<soee> kinda
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo>  * Boost (required version >= 1.49) dep needed for akonadi-search
<clivejo> probably libboost-dev?
<clivejo> is there any way to force pbuilder to do an apt-get update from outside the container?
<valorie> so is it safe to update/upgrade wily today?
<valorie> can't tell from reading up
<valorie> I want to upgrade this box to wily once things settle down a bit
<clivejo> safe?
<clivejo> its pretty stable at the moment
<clivejo> but when new apps land, there might be problems
<clivejo> especially with me messing about with symbols :/
<valorie> seems good so far
<valorie> soee reported that a bunch of packages were going to be uninstalled
<clivejo> valorie: do you know anyone else who is online at the moment who can push patches?
<valorie> but my list seems sane
<valorie> did yofel go to bed?
<valorie> he was about earlier
<clivejo> hes busy
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I don't know of anyone else
<valorie> sgclark is on vacation I think
<clivejo> have a few patches and rebuilds I want to put through
<clivejo> see if I can get a few more out of red
<valorie> thank you for all your work, clivejo!
<clivejo> no, thanks the devs for putting up with me
<clivejo> and all my silly questions
<valorie> that's how it works
<valorie> we all started with "silly" questions
<clivejo> should I use the note and put the url to patch beside it?
<valorie> send it to the list, please
<clivejo> list?
<valorie> kubuntu-devel
<clivejo> oh Im not on that
<clivejo> maybe I should sort that out
<valorie> !
<valorie> yes indeed
<valorie> you need to be there
<valorie> irc is just too ephemeral
<clivejo> I dont want to clog up my inbox
<valorie> I hear you
<valorie> but that's what filters and "delete" are for
<clivejo> LOL plus aol is slow!
<valorie> oh my, AOL
<clivejo> dunno why I still use it
<valorie> because you did genealogy
<clivejo> well I do, its my oldest one
<valorie> half my gen folks still do
<clivejo> if all else fails thats the address to use
<valorie> google is evil, but I use gmail
<valorie> good spam filtering, and huge storage
<clivejo> but spy on you!
<clivejo> WTH does not-binnmuable-any-depends-all mean!
<valorie> sure, I guess they do, but they'll die of boredom
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> valorie: how do I subsribe
<soee> valorie: the problems was gone today
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<soee> valorie: can yu report  this muon bug we talked yesterday ?
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1485212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1485212 in muon (Ubuntu) ""Configure sources" broken in Muon (Wily)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> I've not added my info yet there
<valorie> trying to reply on my hubby's blog
<valorie> giving up on FF again, and going back to chromium
<soee> yup :) Chromium is much better
<soee> didn't try latest Qupzilla though or Vivaldi
<clivejo> soee: busy?!?
<soee> clivejo: need some sleep soon :)
<clivejo> could you push a few patches?
<clivejo> kick off few rebuilds
<soee> clivejo: i have no such power
<clivejo> awwww :(
<soee> you need Riddell or yofel probably
<soee> clivejo: but i'm impressed how much you do lately :)
<clivejo> LOL I’m eager to test KDEPIM
<clivejo> soee: any clues as to what intra-source-package-circular-dependency means?
<clivejo> W: akonadi-search source: intra-source-package-circular-dependency libkf5akonadisearch-plugins libkf5akonadisearchcore5 libkf5akonadisearchxapian5
<clivejo> too tired to fix that, Ill just create the patch for what Ive done so far, its only a warning anyways
<soee> clivejo: nope, i'm not yet familar with packaging
<clivejo> no prob :)
<clivejo> neither am I!
<clivejo> Riddell shadeslayer : can someone please review and push this patch for akonadi-search - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093125/
<soee> google shows this https://lintian.debian.org/tags/intra-source-package-circular-dependency.html
#kubuntu-devel 2015-08-16
<clivejo> I know, but thats as confusing as the message !
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> yodel: thanks for pushing and rebuilding akonadi-search, Im not sure what W: akonadi-search source: intra-source-package-circular-dependency libkf5akonadisearch-plugins libkf5akonadisearchcore5 libkf5akonadisearchxapian5 means or how to fix it!
<clivejo> yofel: sorry again about the spelling :/
<lordievader> Tab completion for the win ;)
<clivejo> lordievader: that would be too logical
<lordievader> y<tab> couldn't be easier ;)
<clivejo> my brain is a strange thing
<clivejo> wont take the easy route in some cases
<clivejo> the easiest route in this case is for yofel to change his name :P
<soee> hmm 50 min review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfqRwAtV3W0
<clivejo> who made that soee?
<soee> clivejo: The Linux Homefront 
<soee> i do not kno them :)
<clivejo> oh, 3rd party
<clivejo> the community should make youtube clips for beginners, howto do basic jobs on Kubuntu
<soee> yes, its known topic 
<mparillo> There is a Kubuntu Podcast Team. They do good work.
<mparillo> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107577785796696065138/112102796730023795852/videos
<clivejo> but I think short precise clips on an offical channel would be good
<clivejo> dealing with the "paper cuts" windows user experience
<mparillo> I bet if you nominate a paper cut, and they have a way to address it, they would be happy to do a little video on it.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel> clivejo: the circular dep is really meant literally: libkf5akonadisearch-plugins depends on libkf5akonadisearchxapian5, which depends on libkf5akonadisearchcore5, which depends on libkf5akonadisearch-plugins, which depends on libkf5akonadisearchxapian5, which ...
<yofel> the only really way to "fix" this, is demoting one piece of the chain to a recommends
<clivejo> yofel: is that by design or a mistake?
<yofel> it's a modelling issue. The lib isn't very useful without any plugins, so it depends on them. In turn, the plugins use code from the lib, so the have to depend on it
<yofel> which is why you find plugins just bundled with the lib in other packages
<yofel> splitting them is theoretically cleaner, but creates problems like this
<yofel> interesting braindump from debconf: https://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/cme
<yofel> can even edit dpkg files, e.g. "cme edit dpkg-control debian/control"
<yofel> but I can't really get it to work..
<yofel> at least not for editing, it's nice for viewing an verifying the syntax
<soee> can someone confirm that toays updates brings new bluez and wants to remove bluez-alsa ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  didn't see any on Wily 
<clivejo> there was some bluez stuff over this past few days
<clivejo> only update for me today was filezillia
<BluesKaj> ok soee, just got this 
<BluesKaj> The following packages will be upgraded:  bluez-cups bluez-obexd libbluetooth3
<clivejo> anyone on the devel mailing list seeing my emails?
<mparillo> clivejo: I have seen one: A merge request with two URLs to paste.ubuntu.com.
<clivejo> ah thanks mparillo
<clivejo> have there been no others?
<ScottK> that's the only one I saw too.
<mparillo> No others that I recall.
<clivejo> any emails from other people on there today?
<ScottK> No, but that's not unusual.  It's a low traffic list.
<clivejo> wasnt sure if my sub had been accepted properly
<clivejo> is it better to request patches on the mailing list or here?
<yofel> you mean send patches to?
<yofel> On the ML everyone will see it, IRC might be faster - if the relevant people see it
<clivejo> to get them actioned
<clivejo> yofel Riddell shadeslayer_ : could someone push this patch to dolphin and rebuild please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12098213/
<yofel> done
<clivejo> thanks :)
<yofel> bbl
<shadeslayer_> clivejo: I'm usually unavailable to review things on the weekend :)
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> just putting it out for whoever can do it
<clivejo> I can see the rebuild on jenkins but not here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html why is that?
<yofel> Because my upload was rejected. I missed that dolphin has a version suffix
<yofel> can't reupload right now though
<yofel> CMakeFiles/plasma_runner_marble.dir/main.cpp.o: In function `factory::~factory()':
<yofel> /tmp/buildd/marble-15.07.90/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/plasmarunner/../../../src/plasmarunner/main.cpp:18: undefined reference to `vtable for factory'
<yofel> I throw the towel, c++ won
<ScottK> yofel: Have all the build-deps been rebuilt?
 * ScottK guesses not.
<yofel> probably not, right
<clivejo> anyone got suggestions for "DolphinVcs , the Dolphin version control plugin library , <http://dolphin.kde.org/>
<clivejo>    Provides the version control plugin interface." ?
<clivejo> Ive tried kdesdk-dolphin-plugins, but still complains about not finding it
<clivejo> grrrr  there must be a way to run apt-get update from within pbuilder
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  does it have tabs like the terminal?
<clivejo> tabs?
<BluesKaj> for separate sessions
<BluesKaj> never seen what pbuilder looks like so I'm just stabbing in the dark 
<yofel> clivejo: during the run? yes
<clivejo> just the man
<clivejo> will you push this for me please - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12100695/
<clivejo> how do I run an update before attempting the build?
<clivejo> yofel: BTW thats for dolphin-plugins
<clivejo> should hopefully turn it green :)
<clivejo> I was building it over and over then realised that dolphin package is new today and only in that PPA
<BluesKaj> so is dolphin finally running in plasma 5 after this?
<clivejo> and I need to run a apt-get
<clivejo> BluesKaj: I dont know if its fully KF5 yet
<BluesKaj> just checked here on Wily, still 4.14.6
<clivejo> Im trying to fix the remaining 15.07.90 apps
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.07.90_wily.html
<clivejo> kalarmcal is baffling me
<BluesKaj> can't wait til it uses the colours I chose in system settings , and changing the settings in systemsettings5 as root doesn't do anything 
<BluesKaj> for dolphin that is
<clivejo> Im afraid to try the staging PPA
<lordievader> clivejo: Good luck with the last packages, you can do it \o/
<clivejo> I need some help!
<clivejo> kmailtransport seems to be holding back the building of a few packages
<lordievader> I'm afraid I'll only be a nuisiance. (Or however that is spelled)
<clivejo> its asking for  * Boost (required version >= 1.49)
<clivejo> Ive notice on my own wily install libboost is being held back from being installed
<yofel> sorry, I'm on the train and my connection dies all the time, this might take a while..
<yofel> Anyway. Put this in your ~/.pbuilderrc
<yofel> HOOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks"
<yofel> then run "bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks"
<yofel> that includes D10aptupdate, which does what you want
<yofel> and a couple other things
<clivejo> bzr is giving me a Permission denied (publickey).
<yofel> well, you might as well use the time to add your key then
<clivejo> is it not part of LP?
<clivejo> use my LP key?
<yofel> it's telling you that it doesn't know about the ssh key that you're currently using
<lordievader> I guess it is not in the authorized_keys file.
<clivejo> it uses ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<lordievader> No idea ;) Just guessing here.
 * ahoneybun thinks lordievader is right
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hola lordievader
<yofel> no, that's the file that's used on the *target* system (where LP is maybe even using that)
<yofel> LP knows about https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+sshkeys
<clivejo> grrr I dunno
<yofel> ok, then try this bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> I think that works without the key
<clivejo> I just downloaded D10aptupdate and D12aptupgrade from the website
<yofel> well, that'll work too
<yofel> make sure they're executable (+x)
<clivejo> does C10shell drop me into a shell after the build fails?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> Ill grab that one too
<clivejo> ok grabbed those 3 and chmod'ed them +x
<clivejo> how do I invoke them?
<yofel> that's automatic as long as the HOOKDIR is correct
<yofel> for details, see the section about --hookdir in the pbuilder manpage
<clivejo> yofel: you had no luck with marble?
<yofel> well, I fixed a bunch of things, but now I'm stuck on a probably gcc5 related linking failure. I'll look at that at some later point
<clivejo> I couldnt get LP to accept libqextserialport
<clivejo> dunno whats up with it
<yofel> what did it say?
<clivejo> dunno, cant open the email
<clivejo> aol and kontact arent play well these days
<SilentGhost> I have a very limited selection for the online accounts. does anyone know where I could start looking for a solution?
<SilentGhost> that's for 15.04 with 5.3.2 from backports
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ping
<ari-tczew> Riddell: if you got a free 5 minutes, I'd be happy to get merge of pkg-kde-tools sponsored :)
<ari-tczew> https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/ubuntu/wily/pkg-kde-tools/merge/+merge/268176
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-15
<tsimonq2> oh god why...nightly job...
<tsimonq2> :P
 * ahoneybun looks at motels
<tsimonq2> clivejo, yofel: hmm, ffmpegthumbs is unstable on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html because it seems to already be in Yakkety. I think it's safe to ignore. Thoughts?
<sitter> yofel, maxyz: FYI this actually breaks qapt as it is using the dbus api to manage apt-xapian https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/apt-xapian-index.git/commit/?id=8ee50ce17b93b9f6fa0d7434526d4eb23493c10e
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<clivejo> tsimonq2:  yes, ffmpegthumbs has been uploaded already
<acheronuk> Evening :)
<ahoneybun> hey acheronuk
<acheronuk> aha. there are people lurking :P
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I'm just trying to fix a snap
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059037/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: \o/
<soee> ok i gave my Battery & Brightness design changes draft to kai, they should land in 5.8 i think :)
<ahoneybun> nice soee
<ahoneybun> I don't have Plasma on my laptop atm to offer ideas
<soee> :o
<ahoneybun> yea soee I have Unity on my laptop
<soee> you mad ? :D
<acheronuk> Unity?
 * acheronuk feels slightly queasy
 * soee loves his activities shortcuts
<ahoneybun> I very rarely use those
<ahoneybun> well I did on the laptop
<ahoneybun> either way the battery life is crap
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: Unity is fine for 99% of things
<soee> i cant leave with them :)
<soee> maybe i could use virtual desktops
<soee> but i like activities
<ahoneybun> I have everything on one screen 99% of the time
<soee> well i have main activity for default browser, chat etc. ; second activity for fullscreen IDE etc. ; and third for dev browser, console etc.
<soee> and quick switch between them with shortcuts
<ahoneybun> guess I'm not special then lol
<santa__> ahoneybun: sorry to interrupt, you tested the xenial -> yakkety dist-upgrades, didn't you?
<ahoneybun> it broke the time I did
<ahoneybun> I 'm on a fresh install from yakkety daily
<santa_> what broke?
<ahoneybun> can't remember
<ahoneybun> something about removing kubuntu-desktop
<ahoneybun> libfkscreen6 over 7 maybe
<santa_> ok, if you re-test it would be nice if you could save the console output and the sources.list
<ahoneybun> I could do it in a VM if you want
<santa_> I found a couple of things which would be nice to get fixed in the packaging
<ahoneybun> our slideshow should be #1 or #2 tbh
<santa_> ahoneybun: please do, I think apt-get puts skanlite on hold and I have in mind a possible solution for that
<ahoneybun> apt-get?
<santa_> yep
<ahoneybun> s/apt/apt-get
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: sed: -e expression #1, char 13: unterminated `s' command
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: at the point of not caring
 * ahoneybun heads out to unwind
<BluesKaj-pi> ahoneybun,  have one for me :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A cold hard root beer and video games
<tsimonq2> santa_: corrected two typos in your description
<santa_> tsimonq2: what descripton?
<santa_> * description
<santa_> sigh XD
<tsimonq2> santa_: in the PR you just made
<santa_> ah, ok, which ones?
<tsimonq2> the latest one
<santa_> I mean: which typos?
<tsimonq2> debian -> Debian and thrird -> third
<santa_> thank you simon
<tsimonq2> np :)
<ahoneybun> Debian should be debian I think
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> it's Debian policy
<tsimonq2> or if you want to be specific
<tsimonq2> Debian Policy
<tsimonq2> NOT debian policy
 * ahoneybun opened a can of worms
 * tsimonq2 throws ahoneybun 
<genii> I wish i could put Xenial on this Asus K53T but it's basically unusable on this machine, unfortunately. Probably due to something with radeon
<acheronuk> hmmm http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/pyqt4_differences.html
<Vorap-8> Hello
<clivejo> o/ Vorap-8
<Vorap-8> \o clivejo 
<ahoneybun> clivejo: in the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package I fixed the slideshow test to work
<clivejo> welcome to the mad house :P
<ahoneybun> but it needs changes in a file
<ahoneybun> kde_ui.py 
<Vorap-8> Okay
<ahoneybun> which I have made, just need to test
<ahoneybun> but ubiquity needs a fix first
<Vorap-8> Okay gotcha
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you a branch on LP
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<ahoneybun> clivejo: for the slideshow part
<ahoneybun> I can make one for the core ubiquity too
<clivejo> you are doing it in QML?
<santa_> "It's a madhouse ... or so they claim"
<ahoneybun> clivejo: nope
<ahoneybun> just using the html 
<ahoneybun> updating the qt4 to qt5 
<clivejo> Vorap-8 mentioned he knows a bit of python, so I wanted him to have a look see if he could make sense of it :)
<ahoneybun> of course
<Vorap-8> Cool
<ahoneybun> just need to get the darn thing to build
<Vorap-8> I got you
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059279/
<ahoneybun> this is the issue
<ahoneybun> they said in #ubuntu-installer they are fixing it
<Vorap-8> Ah
<acheronuk> so it's the kde_ui.py here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/ubiquity/frontend/
<ahoneybun> ubiquity is a big package
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: yea that seems to be doing the webview loading
<acheronuk> from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui, uic
<acheronuk> so   ^^^^ yes
<ahoneybun> def _create_webview I think is where it starts
<Vorap-8> Okay thanks
<Vorap-8> I am looking at it right now
<acheronuk> there is also this on the differences between pyQt5 and pyQt4 http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/pyqt4_differences.html 
<ahoneybun> yea I found that
<ahoneybun> http://nullege.com/codes/search/PyQt5.QtWebKit
<ahoneybun> very helpful
<ahoneybun> name changes and such
<ahoneybun> the source version has a dir the LP one does not have
<ahoneybun>  /d-i/source
<ahoneybun> apt source ubiquity gets everything and that
<Vorap-8> okay
<ahoneybun> you need that to build
<Vorap-8> Ah
<ahoneybun> I would build from the source version
<ahoneybun> then if it works apply the changes to the LP one
<ahoneybun> so it can be pushed
<ahoneybun> mm opps
<Vorap-8> Okay, I can't make any sense of this right now D:
<ahoneybun> my bad
<ahoneybun> LP has the d-i/source dir
<Vorap-8> Uhu
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> I'm still getting grabs on this
<ahoneybun> Vorap-8: just be happy we only need to touch one file for now :)
<Vorap-8> yeah
<ahoneybun> clivejo: did packagekit ever go anywhere?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: still stuck in proposed I think
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> they are going to hate us with all our SRU's lol
<clivejo> if you enable proposed on your LP PPA and upload to that, does it build?
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> clivejo ahoneybun packagekit made it to released
<ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> recently?
<ahoneybun> same issue here
<ahoneybun> do we need this python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat?
<ahoneybun> or is packagekit taking over?
<acheronuk> clivejo: Saturday, maybe
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23059599/
<ahoneybun> getting this
<acheronuk> 1.1.1-1ubuntu1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit
<ahoneybun> but what about that other package?
<ahoneybun> do we need it?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you are trying to build it locally?
<clivejo> what happens if you build the source and upload to LP?
<ahoneybun> build what
<clivejo> the source
<clivejo> debuild -S
<ahoneybun> I'm just trying to fix my broken package
<ahoneybun> yea I gave you the link
<clivejo> that link looks like its actually building it locally
<ahoneybun> it is 
<ahoneybun> on my machine with debuild
<clivejo> yes but what Im saying is to just build the source and let LP build it
<clivejo> or build it in a chroot
<clivejo> your local yakkety might be broken
<ahoneybun> I'm trying that
<ahoneybun> debuild!
<clivejo> can you upload the source somewhere that I can have a look?
<clivejo> tarball it?
<ahoneybun> I'll put it on LP in a min
<ahoneybun> clivejo: the thing is I need to build it local to test it on a VM
<ahoneybun> I'm have it on https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/ubiquity-kubuntu now 
<ahoneybun> trying to build it
<Vorap-8> My mom just came in and yelled at me for still being up
<ahoneybun> what time is it there?
<clivejo> sorry Vorap-8
<Vorap-8> 2342 ._.
<Vorap-8> No worries
<ahoneybun> almost 12am?
<Vorap-8> Yes
<Vorap-8> I don't know why she is so mad though
<Vorap-8> School doesn't start until a week from now
<Vorap-8> Anyhow
<Vorap-8> I will have a look tomorrow
<Vorap-8> And see if I can fix it than
<Vorap-8> Sorry guys
<clivejo> thanks for coming along 
<ahoneybun> np
<Vorap-8> Always :)
<clivejo> feel free to pop in here
<clivejo> we are friendly bunch :)
<Vorap-8> Absoutly. I will definatly do that :D
<Vorap-8> Byye
<ahoneybun> now to wait
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/builders/lgw01-03
<clivejo> failed on LP
<clivejo> is this a GCC issue?
<clivejo> santa_: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279127389/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ubiquity_16.10.9_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that was the same error from local
<santa_> clivejo: if that's the question it's possible that it started to fail to build after GCC 6 becoming the default
<ahoneybun> in #ubuntu-installer is does sound like a big deal
<acheronuk> https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-6/porting_to.html
<acheronuk> -Wmisleading-indentation
<acheronuk> A new warning -Wmisleading-indentation was added to -Wall, warning about places where the indentation of the code might mislead a human reader about the control flow: 
<clivejo> looks like Rik hit the nail on the head
<acheronuk> and the log says "cc1: all warnings being treated as errors"
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: care to explain in #ubuntu-installer?
<acheronuk> so yes, fail in GCC6
<ahoneybun> sounds like a grammar issue
<clivejo> the warning can be disabled by adding -Wno-misleading-indentation to the build flags.
<ahoneybun> so SHOULD be somewhat easy to fix
<clivejo> have you tried adding that in the rules file?
<ahoneybun> I will now
<acheronuk> clivejo: or just be fixing the useless indentation 
<acheronuk> *just by
<clivejo> I wouldnt know where to start
<clivejo> but for a permanant fix thats what is needed
<ahoneybun> I'll try my hand at it
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you report it in #ubuntu-installer?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> any replies?
<acheronuk> not yet, but Aaron pinged the person who was talking earlier
<ahoneybun> does that mean spacing could fix it acheronuk?
<acheronuk> presumably, if you can fix this http://i.imgur.com/feVcLfN.png
<ahoneybun> yea but how
<ahoneybun> going to try spacing for now
<acheronuk>  I think from line 264 to 286 the code needs one indent level removed?
<acheronuk> perhaps?
<ahoneybun> indent?
<ahoneybun> building atm so can't edit it
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: you see the lines of code are indented different amounts? 4 spaces at a time?
<ahoneybun> maybe
<acheronuk> I think those lines need moving one level of the indent to the left. i.e. 4 leading spaces removed
<ahoneybun> need to understand the concept of indent
<clivejo> readablilty 
<ahoneybun> well it looks fine to me but I know I'm wrong
<clivejo> for us mere humans
<clivejo> I thought goto statements were highly frowned upon 
<clivejo> for machines like yofel they aren’t much use :P
<mamarley> https://xkcd.com/292/
<ahoneybun> goto hell
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I see one space
<ahoneybun> unless you mean spacing from the left
<clivejo> is it building with the additional build flag?
<ahoneybun> I did not try
<ahoneybun> don't know where to put it in rules
<clivejo> oh
<ahoneybun> trying to edit wpa.c for now
<clivejo> ok
<ahoneybun> making the source for a change
<acheronuk> trying in pbuilder
<ahoneybun> clivejo: remember I know very little about packaging
<clivejo> just thought it was the easier option to test your changes
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: s/p/s/
 * tsimonq2 runs
<ahoneybun> going to build in one sec
 * acheronuk has set tripwires and traps
<clivejo> but if you fix that GCC6 complaint and make a merge request, Im sure the installer team would be very happy it builts in GGC6
<acheronuk> Simon won't get far
 * tsimonq2 gets into acheronuk's computer and runs sudo rm -rf /
<acheronuk> evil evil evil
 * clivejo ROFL
 * clivejo remembers a time ahoneybun did that !
<acheronuk> ok. that built it's .debs
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: looks like I can sneak by your traps while you're fixing your system :P
<clivejo> acheronuk: nice one!
<clivejo> can you submit the patch upstream?
 * ahoneybun wonders what acheronuk did
<clivejo> he fixed the idents
<clivejo> indents
<clivejo> whatever!
<ahoneybun> but I don't understand indents
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: could I install that on a live image?
<clivejo> they make the code more readable
<ahoneybun> then run the installer
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I understand that
 * tsimonq2 wonders what would break if I installed the Qt packages (5.7) from Experimental onto a special sbuild and build a package
<clivejo> when you start a new section of code in between the { } you indent it
 * tsimonq2 hopes explosions
<ahoneybun> then I did it wrong
<clivejo> tsimonq2: upload them to a PPA
<tsimonq2> clivejo: good idea
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what packages do we have that are just Qt packages and not KDE specific?
<ahoneybun> imho kde_ui.py should be renamed to qt_ui.py
<clivejo> if / when you get them working we can test them in KCI
<ahoneybun> since Lubuntu will use Qt as well
<clivejo> like Rik did with Qt5.6
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: thank you
<tsimonq2> :)
<ahoneybun> I did not do it
<ahoneybun> just suggesting it
<valorie> we don't package Qt stuff, do we?
<tsimonq2> valorie: in our PPAs we have to
<valorie> only KDE and our own stuff
<ahoneybun> of course
<valorie> tsimonq2: such as?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: upload the 64 deb somewhere for me to test please
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23059847/
<ahoneybun> I moved that == part up too
<ahoneybun> looks like it works
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/ubiquity-kubuntu/+build/10619087
<ahoneybun> going to try  it in a live session
<valorie> wowzers!
<ahoneybun> best part is that it should not effect anyone but us valorie
<ahoneybun> so it should be merged with no issue
<ahoneybun> even more so since it fixes it complety
 * tsimonq2 remembers http://tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/
<acheronuk> good stuff :)
<tsimonq2> GOOD STUFF :D
<valorie> best part is that our *team did it*
<ahoneybun> we'll see if it fixes *our* issue
<ahoneybun> mm can't install the ubiquity package
<ahoneybun> no idea what I'm going
<ahoneybun> I think it has to be in teh iso file
<valorie> there is a tool to make your own custom Ubuntu ISO
<ahoneybun> idk I might be doing this wrong too
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ahoneybun> really old lol
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: any idea how to test?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: http://pad.ubuntu.com/5TzmlkNwgm
<tsimonq2> clivejo: my work in uploading to a PPA
<clivejo> arent there like 13 packages?
<tsimonq2> I'm working on it manually
<tsimonq2> so yes
<tsimonq2> but slowly :)
<clivejo> ah right
<clivejo> nice one
<valorie> tsimonq2: isn't stuff like that supposed to go into the ninja pad?
<tsimonq2> clivejo?
<clivejo> did you read those messages Rik said about bootstrapping Qt?
<tsimonq2> no what?
<clivejo> valorie: its not really normal Kubuntu workflow
<clivejo> its in the README file
<tsimonq2> ...what README?
<ahoneybun> darm
<ahoneybun> the installer is not starting at all
<ahoneybun> running 'ubiquity' does nothing
<ahoneybun> and gives me no output
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> more PyQt4 around
<tsimonq2> ooh fancy, dep waits... :P
<ahoneybun> alright let's try this again
<ahoneybun> valorie: at least we have this: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/yakkety/+merge/302978
<valorie> NICER
<valorie> -r
<clivejo> Kubuntu is  community-produced Ubuntu flavor
<clivejo> is that missing "a"
<valorie> good catch!
<tsimonq2> yeah I caught that too
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo 
<tsimonq2> I was JUST about to say something :P
<clivejo> arent these slides multi-lingual ?
<clivejo> I would prefer seeing flavour instead of flavor
<valorie> should be, if we get them submitted in time to get them translated
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yay for failing on a dep wait :P https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/qt-5.7/+packages
<ahoneybun> well only the first slide has been changed
<valorie> clivejo: the standard is american english
<valorie> dunno why
<ahoneybun> I'd like to have a working slideshow first
<ahoneybun> then worry about language and spelling
<valorie> amen
<clivejo> still, if I select English GB, Id expect to see the correct spelling!
<valorie> as long as typos are gone by the time it works
<valorie> clivejo: yes
<ahoneybun> idk maybe
<valorie> there should be english gb available
<valorie> ahoneybun: typos look really bad
<valorie> and grammar errors
<ahoneybun> I'm reaching to other locos to translate the Manual
<valorie> worse than not having it, IMO
<tsimonq2> how to crash Google Chrome, visit this page... :P https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279139312/qtbase-opensource-src_5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu2~2_5.7.0+dfsg-3~yakkety~ppa1.diff.gz
<tsimonq2> it diffs qtbase-opensource-src 5.5.1 and 5.7
 * clivejo gulps
<clivejo> santa_: libkipi merged and uploaded to staging-kdeapps
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: don't visit that page then
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I *know* jeeez
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> valorie: well I fixed that issue and took down my merge request
<ahoneybun> they use .po files to translate
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> I hate LP when it comes to that
<ahoneybun> VERY hard to understand how 
<ahoneybun> valorie: at this moment the slideshow will not change, unless that branch is merged
<ahoneybun> so once it works, the slides will be the same
<ahoneybun> no issue with grammar, spelling or translations
<santa_> clivejo: thank you I have a similiar one for libksane, I'm about to submit it
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> santa_: :)
 * valorie goes off to make dinner
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1613482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1613482 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "FTBFS with new GCC 6 -Wmisleading-indentation warning" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> clivejo: (just a thought that stays in my head :P) what if someone enabled my Qt 5.7 PPA RIGHT before the nightly build on the KCI PPA :P XD
<tsimonq2> unless you think it's a good idea? XD
 * tsimonq2 runs
<ahoneybun> so close
<ahoneybun> damn you 
<clivejo> that someone would have to suffer yofel's wrath
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahaha
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-16
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you bootstrap QT?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: teach me \o/ /-o-\
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what do you mean by bootstrap?
<acheronuk> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/README.source
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what do I have to follow there to do the Qt bootstrapping?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: change the indep build deps in the control file and change rules so it doesn't try to build the docs packages and disable the .install files for them one way or another
<acheronuk> Then once that list of packages has built like that, you can build the tools etc, then rebuild again with the docs packages re-enabled
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so we don't build docs packages in Kubuntu?
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<clivejo> would that be fixed in Qt5.7?
<acheronuk> It's a way get around a stupid circular dep they seem to want.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: same for Xenial AND Yakkety?
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/qt-5.7/+build/10619674
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> I'm starting over
<acheronuk> Missing build dependencies: .... qtbase5-doc-html 
<acheronuk> so you need that to build the tools
<acheronuk> but you need the tools to build that
 * clivejo pokes tsimonq2
<acheronuk> the bootstrap gets you wout of that impossible situation
<clivejo> look a failed merger!
<acheronuk> anyway, goodnight!
<tsimonq2> RUH ROH MERGE ERROR
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
 * tsimonq2 fixes
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I expect you can work it out, but should you get stuck I'll be about tomorrow
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping
 * clivejo semi pong
<tsimonq2> <<<<<<< HEAD
<tsimonq2> #usr/bin/kxmlkipicmd
<tsimonq2> #usr/share/kxmlkipicmd/
<tsimonq2> =======
<tsimonq2> usr/bin/kxmlkipicmd
<tsimonq2> usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kipiplugin_kxmlhelloworld.so
<tsimonq2> usr/share/kxmlkipicmd/
<tsimonq2> >>>>>>> kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> which one is better?
<clivejo> for what?
<tsimonq2> merger_libkipi
<clivejo> yakkety branch is the fix santa_ pushed
<tsimonq2> ok, so I should trust kubuntu_yakkety_archive ?
<clivejo> yeah
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> thanks
<ahoneybun> my q on my keyboard is going to die first lol
<ahoneybun> also shift
<clivejo> why?
<ahoneybun> looking up new stuff on http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/search.html?q=QIcon
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> everything starts with Q lol
<clivejo> my k key is wearing off
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: knot kas kmuch kas k k:P
<ahoneybun> XD
<tsimonq2> KXD
<ahoneybun> QtWidgets.QWidget XD
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm setting up a phone alert with the merger failure RSS feed and a very very annoying and loud ringtone XD
<clivejo> ovidiu's Rick song?
<tsimonq2> LOL that's PERFECT XD
<ahoneybun> alright building again
<ahoneybun> getting closer I think
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Closer to what?
<ahoneybun> the slideshow working
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: libkf5calendarsupport on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html is a little bit confusing to me, so could you let me know what the solution is when you find it so I can learn? :)
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo: ktp-text-ui might need an override on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html (I think) because AFAIR Qt5TextToSpeech isn't a thing
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk: do we depend on SystemD at all? ksystemlog on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html is missing JournalD (optional) which is a SystemD logging daemon, if we don't use SystemD, needs an override I think
<tsimonq2> so for kstars, seems like the copyright file needs to be updated, I'll push a change fixing that for sure, but it's throwing desktop-entry-contains-unknown-key which I'm not entirely sure about but I'll do some investigating to see what I can do
<tsimonq2> well for kstars, I think I'd rather just push my WIP for someone to pick up and finish, reason being, I'm a bit unsure about W: kstars source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 143)
<tsimonq2> although I did get a good start
<tsimonq2> I'll continue to see if I can look into desktop-entry-contains-unknown-key
<tsimonq2> (after my test build confirms the changes that I *did* make are valid)
<tsimonq2> wth...
<tsimonq2>  sbuild-build-depends-kstars-dummy : Depends: libindi-dev (>= 1.2.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> but I do have that PPA enabled...
<tsimonq2> ohh that might be from proposed
<tsimonq2> let's see...
 * tsimonq2 tweaks the prep script to pick up proposed
<tsimonq2> yup cool
<tsimonq2> (benefit of doing this with apt-cacher-ng is that when some packages migrate to release from proposed, when I get the upgrade on my system, it'll be less download time :P)
<tsimonq2> hmm no luck
<valorie> you've been busy, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> I have been valorie 
<valorie> and productive, it looks like too
<tsimonq2> heh yep :)
<tsimonq2> this is what happens when you stay up until 1:45 AM and onwards! I'm bored and can't sleep, perfect opportunity to mess with things and hopefully fix something :P hehehehe
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, ubuntu and kubuntu use systemd now. with some upstart leftovers.  
<tsimonq2> \o/ o/ acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> there, I pushed to kstars
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if it's just a partial fix, am I right in not pushing a change to the PPA or should I do that?
<tsimonq2> (doesn't fix ALL the Lintian errors but some)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if libkf5calendarsupport-data doesn't contain anything arch dependant, then yes I think it can be multiarchified, which I think in this case would be multiarch: foreign?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: but I wanted to ask yofel about that, as debian/Neon have not bothered and left it as it is
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yeah I took a crack at that but I wanted to be *absolutely* sure before I pushed anything
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so yeah, I'm not comfortable pushing a fix to that. yofel?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but what about kstars? is it ok to upload a fix to just some of the problems making it unstable?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the ppa in this case is landing for yakkety, so if/when done yofel will build fresh sources to upload rather than copy those across. So I don't think incremental/partial fixes being uploaded are a big deal
<acheronuk> as long as it gets there in the end
<tsimonq2> ok cool 
<tsimonq2> heh, I think my first time directly pushing a fix to the staging PPA
<acheronuk> did you get any of Qt 5.7 built?
<tsimonq2> haven't gotten a chance to but it's next on my TODO list
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so I'm trying to understand the instructions in https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/README.source
<tsimonq2> I don't know *exactly* what this means: "Build only arch-dependent packages from these sources"
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: mind telling me what you did?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, for the 1st build of Qt 5.6 I did, I just dropped the versioned depends on Qt 5.6 to 5.5.1 so that it didn't immediately fail
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: THAT is the wrong approach though!
<tsimonq2> SO what do I do? :P :)
<acheronuk> I'm getting to that....
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: This is the diff between that 1st try and the 2nd one I did according to the readme https://launchpadlibrarian.net/265766173/qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg-2~acheron~yakkety1_5.6.1+dfsg-2~yakkety+build1.diff.gz
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what packages do I build when?
<acheronuk> There is the list in the readme. I think they are in order. Then build the rest after those are built bootstrapped.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but do I then need to build anything after that?
<acheronuk> Then rebuild the ones from the list etc once they (especially the tools) are done, re-enabling the docs/html packages
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I went through checking what each package had build deps on as I went, but launchpad will obviously dep-wait on a package if it's slightly the wrong order, so I guess it's not crucial to do it that methodically
<tsimonq2> I'll do this later, I just realized it's 2:30 AM and I want to catch the Community Team Q&A tomorrow at 10 AM
<tsimonq2> talk later o/
<acheronuk> no problem. I have painting to do :(
<clivejo> apps 16.04.3 are still in staging-kdeapps PPA so if you make a change to the yakkety_archive branch, you should also upload the new version to the staging PPA
<clivejo> whilst WIP that is
<Mirv> we might be now really really honestly getting the Qt, KDE and half the world migrated to release pocket..
<Mirv> no disruptions via archive uploads in the next few hours if possible :)
<sitter> yofel: are you going to stay qapt or going to switch to packagekit at some point in the next 2 cycles?
<sitter> specifically: any objections to me rewriting debug installer using packagekit
 * acheronuk hates painting
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is there a currently known problem with the driver manager?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I think it's not working
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is it known why?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just want to reply ti a support request
<shadeslayer> not a clue nope
<shadeslayer> needs investigation
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<santa_> good "morning" everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
<clivejo> shadeslayer ovidiuflorin it requires a xapian refresh
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what does that mean?
<clivejo> sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index
<clivejo> sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<clivejo> and retry the driver manager, should work after that
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I forwarded your message to the user
<yofel> sitter: no objections, we have packagekit 1.1.1 in yakkety now
<acheronuk> yofel: would multiarifying those data packages mean having them Multi-Arch: foreign?
<acheronuk> *multiarchifying
<yofel> uh... I forgot, you'll have to read the docs. I always tend to mix up foreign and same
<acheronuk> yofel: Thanks. one more thing if you have a sec. for something like in kdepim W: kalarm: executable-not-elf-or-script etc/xdg/autostart/kalarm.autostart.desktop
<acheronuk> does that just need it's path correcting in KA lintian-ignore.json so the QA page doesn't orange on it, or still needs a real override, or both, or neither?
<yofel> that should IMO actually be fixed using dh_fixperms or so. desktop files have no business being executable
<acheronuk> yofel: fine. I'll try to look up how to do that later. thanks
<yofel> dh_fixperms automatically fixes most permissions, but this directory isn't watched I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm no frontend available
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I tried thsi just to test https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+packages?field.name_filter=qtbase&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> I'll leave it there and not try any more, but shout if you get stuck
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and yes, I know there is a typo in the changelog :P I don't care.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Lintian cares!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Overide -> Override
<acheronuk> clivejo: When it's in my own ppa, lintian can go take a long walk off a short pier on that
<tsimonq2> well when it's MY PPA Lintian is respected and valued
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> I'm watching the Community Team Q&A right now
<acheronuk> where?
<tsimonq2> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<tsimonq2> it's almost done
<acheronuk> oohh. popey is very 'beardy'
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: #ubuntu-on-air on freenode \o/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: s/apt-get/apt/g
<acheronuk> must try to remember that next time
<acheronuk> The Q&A that is
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: 15 UTC I think it is, every Tuesday
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: did you go anywhere with ubiquity?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: no, I just did that test build, and that's it
<ahoneybun> I think I'm done moving things
<ahoneybun> just hit one more error
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/ubiquity-kubuntu
<ahoneybun> builds are there
<ahoneybun> ppa5 seems to be the most complete
<ahoneybun> just hitting a error about 
<ahoneybun>  AttributeError in install(): No frontend available
<ahoneybun> but it did try kde_ui though
<ahoneybun> branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity/ubiquity
<soee> o/
<ahoneybun> hey soee
<soee> mamarley: on 370, testing :)
<ahoneybun> I wonder if it's upstream
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23060207
<ahoneybun> yofel: if you have time ^
<ahoneybun> mm I missed a few things
<tsimonq2> MMM
<acheronuk> I don't know enough about it, but mixing pyqt4 and 5 together struck me as likely to be problematic
<ahoneybun> well I'm moving away from PyQt4
<ahoneybun> changing everything to PyQt5
<acheronuk> Harold said on neon that he had already mostly ported it, but had lost or misplaced the code he did? or something to that effect.
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> a lot of stuff from QtGui moved to QtWidgets
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> I'm sure he has a bot to do it
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vfx-platform-discuss/LzGEKXdXp6w
<ahoneybun> damn it
<ahoneybun> well I'm almost done I think
<tsimonq2> !language | ahoneybun 
<ubottu> ahoneybun: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> I'm always wary about scripts like that though...
<acheronuk> yofel: do you have a view about things like this? https://github.com/rferrazz/pyqt4topyqt5
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what are the setting in .bashrc for bzr?
<ahoneybun> to have changelogs with my email on my gpg key
<ahoneybun> keeps using my @outlook.com one
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: dunno. I've only set up git
<ahoneybun> oh crap
<ahoneybun> continuation line under-indented for visual indent
<ahoneybun> line too long 
<ahoneybun> the heck
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: 2.2.5. Configure Bazaar http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<ahoneybun> oh weird
<ahoneybun> I guess because my key had @kubuntu.org but Lp has @outlook.com
<ahoneybun> soee: hello
 * tsimonq2 throws a stick at yofel 
 * tsimonq2 also throws a stick at clivejo 
<soee> ahoneybun: hih
<soee> *hiho
<tsimonq2> yofel, clivejo: how would you suggest I fix W: libkf5calendarsupport source: dependency-is-not-multi-archified libkf5calendarsupport5 depends on libkf5calendarsupport-data (multi-arch: no) ?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: thsi I think? https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#Multi-Arch:_foreign_support_packages
<acheronuk> *this
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you said you wanted to ask yofel :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yofel said he usually forgets, so you'll have to read the docs
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> ksystemlog already has libsystemd-dev...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: No, looks like Phil added it, then decided to revert it https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksystemlog/commit/?id=904b1d2ab955736c4599671a82cd391cba7aa6db
<acheronuk> oh, wait. different file
<ahoneybun> Yes!!!!
<ahoneybun> I fixed the darn PEP8 errors
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 yofel: guess this fix is needed for it to find systemd/journald for the version in Yakkety? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ksystemlog.git&a=commit&h=4eb15418f81df2da9be76449ea4d900023c478a5
<tsimonq2> ok, so debian/parch?
<tsimonq2> *patch
<soee> :OOO
<soee> kmail works super fast now, impossible
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I guess, *if* it's thought desirable to have that optional feature
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: why not?!? let's do it! :D
<tsimonq2> I'll do the fix if you don't mind
<ahoneybun> soee:  on Neon?
<soee> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> mm ok
<tsimonq2> MM
<ahoneybun> stop it tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> shoot I caused that ^
<tsimonq2> k ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> fixed now I think
<tsimonq2> \o/
<soee> ok kmail is broken :|
<tsimonq2> first time taking a commit from upstream that hasn't been tagged yet and putting it as a debian quilt patch! \o/
<tsimonq2> it'll need to be cleaned up later but that's trivial
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you upload a new ppa package with your changes for calendarsupport?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yes, why?
<tsimonq2> (~ppa51, hasn't showed up yet)
<acheronuk> yes, and the package I upload 30s ago has
<tsimonq2> :/
<acheronuk> launchpad had been silently eating a few uploads recently, so I wondered
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> and what I meant by "hasn't showed up yet" is it hasn't shown up on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html yet
<tsimonq2> just uploaded ksystemlog
<acheronuk> well, I see no sign in the actual ppa either
<tsimonq2> :/
<acheronuk> did you get an email saying it was accepted?
<tsimonq2> well you might be right acheronuk, got an email for ksystemlog but NOT calendarsupport
 * tsimonq2 reuploads
<tsimonq2> there great, got the email
<acheronuk> as said, I've had one or two uploads just vanish as if they had never been done
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> so acheronuk, could you give me a hand with kstars?
<tsimonq2> W: kstars source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 121)
<tsimonq2> W: kstars: desktop-entry-contains-unknown-key usr/share/applications/org.kde.kstars.desktop:217 Patterns
<tsimonq2> the latter is just a field that it's possibly not recognizing
<tsimonq2> the former is missing a person for the copyright entry
<tsimonq2> so idk
 * tsimonq2 fixes that after this
<acheronuk> not sure about those 2 in kstars
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so there's a package that requires QtSpeech, which hasn't even had a formal release yet. Is it worth it to create a Debian patch removing support until QtSpeech is packaged, or do we just ignore the instability?
<acheronuk> It's just an optional build depend that can't be found isn't it? So I would hesitate to call it 'instability'.
<tsimonq2> I'm joing by the technical term in KCI
<tsimonq2> s/KCI/http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html/
<acheronuk> KCI is odd
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but I mean is it worth it to disable for now?
<acheronuk> I personally would not, as it does no harm, and the message being there will remind anyone in the future that it's an option to check if is available.
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> patch it out and you get rid of that check
<tsimonq2> makes sense
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but it's going to stay unstable in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<acheronuk> not every cause of the orange there *has* to be sorted
<tsimonq2> yeah good point
<tsimonq2> but why not?
<tsimonq2> the more the better, right?
<tsimonq2> kpimtextedit is also depping on QtSpeech
<acheronuk> It's a way to alert you to potential issues. Not a message saying, "if this is not green, all your code will explode!".
<tsimonq2> (just invented the word :P)
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> you have to apply common sense as well
<tsimonq2> but why not sort through them?
<acheronuk> we are, but some may not needing a fix. or be better left
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> like QtSpeech deps :)
<yofel> tsimonq2: yes, cherry picking that for systemd sounds appropriate
<tsimonq2> yofel: thanks, already done :P
<acheronuk> yofel: in kde pim we have override_dh_fixperms:	$(overridden_command) -Xetc/xdg/autostart/kalarm.autostart.desktop
<yofel> o.O
<acheronuk> so looks like what I asked about earlier was intentional?
<acheronuk> also on the org.kde.korgac.desktop
<yofel> obviously, but I don't understand why
<acheronuk> Was done here: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdepim/commit/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=a5e6fd30648e23aea57aa8e734f037d8007ad4ce
<yofel> sgclark: do you remember why this was necessary? ^
<sgclark> eh I barely remember dinner last night these days :(
<acheronuk> I see no such thing in Neon/debian?
<sgclark> remove it?
<yofel> agreed, if something does break we'll notice
<yofel> - maybe
<acheronuk> kdepim is awkward. also have W: kdepim source: missing-runtime-test-file debian/tests/testsuite paragraph starting at line 1
<acheronuk> debian have a testsuite and a testsuite.xsession file that we don't in the debian/tests folder
<ahoneybun> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 16.10.7 (yakkety), package size 5386 kB, installed size 17006 kB
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: the apps are getting to a stage where for most remaining problems I'm not 100% sure on whether a fix is needed, and if so quite what.
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> wait a minute ffmpegthumbs amd64 heh
<tsimonq2> W: ffmpegthumbs: latest-debian-changelog-entry-without-new-version
<acheronuk> right. back later :)
<soee> who seen proposel for Plasma 5.8 wallpaper ? :)
<tsimonq2> ooh who?
<mamarley> Did you make that too?
<soee> nooo :D
<soee> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/128699/
<mamarley> Looks nice.  Were the older wallpapers not available in 4K?  They look pretty awesome on my 4K monitor.
<soee> not sure, im using some random wallpaper atm.
<soee> mamarley: driver works fine
<mamarley> soee: Thanks!
<soee> i wish they could make some better setting and easier profiel switch
<clivejo> if Ubuntu phone was a sandwich, what sandwich would it be?!?
<soee> probably 1 week old bread and ketchup
<acheronuk> kde-baseapps is still building the kde4 folderview plugin"
<acheronuk> kdesdk-kioslaves
<acheronuk> W: kdesdk-kioslaves source: dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique (paragraph at line 81)
<acheronuk> W: kdesdk-kioslaves source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright gpl-2+ (paragraph at line 77)
<acheronuk> I have not much clue on thsoe copyright files ^^^
<acheronuk> kdepimtextedit: E: libkf5pimtextedit-dev: missing-dependency-on-libc needed by usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/designer/kpimtexteditwidgets.so
<acheronuk> kde4libs: kdelibs5-data: dbus-policy-without-send-destination etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.auth.conf 
<acheronuk> kstars: W: kstars source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 121)
<acheronuk> W: kstars: desktop-entry-contains-unknown-key usr/share/applications/org.kde.kstars.desktop:217 Patterns
<acheronuk> in fact kde-baseapps may just need merging/replacing with debian, and be done with it!
 * acheronuk goes for a beer
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.2-5-g6f130ef * Carlo Vanini: src/backend.cpp
<pursuivant> reopen xapian index after update
<pursuivant> If it is not re-opened the search will continue to use the outdated
<pursuivant> index and will always return an empty list.
<pursuivant> For instance, see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362047
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/6f130ef3db5ae31cd3a739762cdc68d3d299d5d0
<ubottu> KDE bug 362047 in muon "Files from properly loaded ppa's do not appear in muon for installation!" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> oh, reverted adding libpurpose to spectacle build deps, as it pulls in all of telepathy, which is a tad daft
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-6-g0151bc8 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel/PackageWidget.cpp
<pursuivant> repeat search on xapian update
<pursuivant> Repeat the current package search whenever the xapian index is updated.
<pursuivant> BUG: 362047
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/0151bc85a9d7204075fe8aad73b01dd970f93c43
<ubottu> bug 362047 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "[Dell M1330] Hard drive spins down often, even on AC power" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362047
<genii> Heh, Jaunty
<tsimonq2> wth is that? :/
<clivejo> upstream changes to muon package manager
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A Ubuntu release tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: yeah ik, I was talking about the bot...
<clivejo> pursuivant is our KDE commit bot
<tsimonq2> weird :P
<clivejo> snaps are better for end users and packagers?!
 * clivejo coughs
<clivejo> anyone been keeping an eye on Mycroft?
<tsimonq2> ok, I'm in the Linux Unplugged podcast mumble room now, https://mumble.jupiterbroadcasting.org/ , y'all are welcome to join me
<ahoneybun> clivejo: they are trying to make a snap of Mycroft for Ubuntu
<clivejo> are there regular deb packages?
<ahoneybun> atm it's on github
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core
<ahoneybun> mm ubiquity on my live image is 16.10.5
<ahoneybun> and works
 * soee searches for voodoo doll with letters on in: "kmail"
 * soee taking burning candle ...
<clivejo> dont do it
 * acheronuk checks his mail reliably in thunderbird
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe I use Thunderbird as well acheronuk! \o/
<soee> kmail is stupid, last time it permanently removed my inbox content, now when i remove some item it comes back after few seconds ... i tell you ... black magic ...
 * clivejo uses kontact and loves it!
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: I'll be gone from Thursday to Saturday or Sunday
<tsimonq2> just an FYI
<clivejo> why?
<tsimonq2> going camping with my uncle
<clivejo> have you booked time off with the RM?
<tsimonq2> RM?
<clivejo> Release Manager
<acheronuk> there we go. PIM unstable soee ^^^^
<soee> acheronuk: shall i use my voodoo doll ?
<soee> clivejo: :D
 * soee is upgrading his gitlab servr
<soee> hah: Linux Kernel 4.6 Has Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Move to Linux 4.7.1
<soee> and i'm on 4.4 
<soee> !info sonnet
<ubottu> Package sonnet does not exist in yakkety
<soee> !info sonnet-plugins
<ubottu> sonnet-plugins (source: sonnet): spell checking library for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22.0-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 109 kB, installed size 438 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NNiEJ5La/file_169.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Current sddm theme on plasma dev :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Where is the different user icon?
<soee> different?
<soee> the default one ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Icon on the right, bottom row
<soee> ah, dunno. this is dev version so things like that might happen :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-17
<tsimonq2> I hear merger failure!
<tsimonq2> mmm
<tsimonq2> hah I did that
<tsimonq2> not a failure after all...
<ahoneybun> yofel: ping
<tsimonq2> yofel: ping, clivejo says I need to clear by Thursday to Sunday vacation with you :P
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> anyone with a Windows machine for gaming?
<tsimonq2> anyone with a Windows machine to contribute to Lubuntu with?
<ahoneybun> going to mock me?
<tsimonq2> are you going to mock me?
<ahoneybun> I take that as a yes
<tsimonq2> I'll take that as a yes
<tsimonq2> (note that I'm slightly modifying his statements :P)
<tsimonq2> bed for me, I'm tired
<valorie> sweet dreams, tsimonq2
<valorie> enjoy your camping trip
<ahoneybun> of course the day I install Steam a game is on sale
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<ahoneybun> XD
<valorie> there is always something to spend your money on!
<ahoneybun> mm yea
<ahoneybun> I have double copies of a few games for some reason
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<yofel> tsimonq2: lolwhat? 
<yofel> ahoneybun: I have win for that
<soee> hmm
<soee> third attempt
<soee> i ordered the same monitor third time... fingers crossed this time it wont have any issues :|
<soee> acheronuk: do you have Plasma 5.7 installed ?
<acheronuk> soee: yes
<soee> acheronuk: can you test maybe and reproduce https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366827 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 366827 in weather "Widget location configuration is lost after reboot" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<acheronuk> soee: I'll try in a neon VM, as I don't really want to reboot this box at the moment.
<soee> ;]
<acheronuk> soee: location I set is still there after a reboot
<soee> oO
<soee> ok, thanks anyway for testing it
<ahoneybun> yofel: want any games?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I tried running that conversion script on kde_ui.py and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/23064742/
<acheronuk> does that make any sense?
<acheronuk> ? yofel also ^^
 * soee using kmail https://media.giphy.com/media/vvH9qwSsaSfMQ/giphy.gif
<acheronuk> soee: yes, using that is self inflicted hassle
<yofel> agreed
<yofel> now if I could only figure out how to make enigmail work properly >.<
<acheronuk> enig,ail often fails to find my gpg keys when I first set it up. exporting then importing them again sometimes seems to be the only way to get it to see them
<ahoneybun> at changed a few of the elements to the Qt5 version
<ahoneybun> but a few stayed at QtGui
<ahoneybun> ie. ln 41 and 42
<ahoneybun> oh wait
<ahoneybun> like ln46 should QtWidgets.QSpacerItem
<ahoneybun> http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/api/qspaceritem.html?highlight=qspace#PyQt5.QtWidgets.QSpacerItem
<ahoneybun> when I changed them a few of the lines got hit by PEP8 errors when I converted them
<tsimonq2> yofel: well clivejo said I had to clear my vacations with you :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so I'll be gone from tomorrow to Sunday (and most of today)
<tsimonq2> yofel: ^
<tsimonq2> whoops :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: have a good time :)
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<soee> o/
<clivejo> hi soee
 * clivejo hi fives
 * soee high fives back
<yofel> tsimonq2: enjoy your vacation ;)
 * tsimonq2 throws a pile of angry cats at clivejo 
<clivejo> oi!!
 * clivejo sets his puppy dog on the angry cats
<clivejo> rendering them null and void
<clivejo> how do I fix ugly FireFox?
<yofel> is the right gtk3 theme set?
<clivejo> in plasma?
<clivejo> well thats didnt work as expected :/
<acheronuk> Firefox went fugly as soon as gtk3 got updated to 3.20 on yakkety. with any gtk theme I tried
<yofel> aaah
<acheronuk> At the moment I am using Firefox developer and nightly builds from mozilla's ftp, and those seem to not have the problem
<acheronuk> Ubuntu builds still seem to be not compatible
<yofel> hm, does electrolysis work for you in those? I tried with 48 and 51 (from mozillateam ppa), but it only renders a white page for me
<acheronuk> electrolysis = multiprocess, yes?
<yofel> yes
<acheronuk> if so, then yes it worked, but ate about 50% more memory, so I disabled it.
<yofel> hm
<acheronuk> I think it depends very much on your addons
<yofel> yes, the addons disable it for me, but I also tried a session with no addons and there I only got a white page. Not like the page content wasn't there, you could see the mouse change on links etc. but you only saw a white page
<acheronuk> That is odd.
<acheronuk> Yofel & clivejo: This is the dev version from mozilla FTP running with multiprocess now, with the Arc-Darker GTK3 theme - http://i.imgur.com/egjhHvq.png
<acheronuk> ok. bbl
<blaze> i'd recommend to try qupzilla but there's no qtwebengine so far
<sick_rimmit> o/ Hi everyone
<tsimonq2> o/ sick_rimmit 
<yofel> hm, the nightly from FTP works, nightly from PPA not o.O
<clivejo> anyone got a working YY chroot on their container? 
<santa_> good evening/night
<soee> bayo
<soee> ah good :D
<soee> o/
<santa_> \o
<clivejo> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.21~ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 434 kB
<clivejo> yofel: is there something wrong with pkg-kde-tools?
<clivejo> I cant seem to install them :/
<yofel> not that I know of
<clivejo> hummmm
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you check please on your YY install?
 * soee playing with kmail -dev ... http://goo.gl/axKP1z
<yofel> "as expected" ? ^^
<soee> can remove message, can't mark it as read :|
<soee> *can't
<yofel> that sounds familiar..
<soee> nice plasma change: remove colored system icons and add 32px monochrome ones
<clivejo> poor horsey
<clivejo> he falled over
<yofel> yay, plasma became even less usable
<clivejo> how?
<yofel> my eyes aren't that great, so I'm actually glad if I can keep icons apart by colors. So I'm the last guy you'll make happy with anything monochrome
<yofel> though the situation improved a bit over the last years thanks to every icon getting an unique form
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-18
<ahoneybun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010657.html
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: "Applications from involved non- developers are encouraged." you messed up, no space between "non-" and "developers" :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
 * clivejo trips tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did not
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel did
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: nuh uhh, you sent the email :P
 * tsimonq2 pushes clivejo 
 * clivejo laughs
<clivejo> you can try!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I copied it from him though
<tsimonq2> but Aaron, everybody knows that you have to proofread emails before you send them :P
<ahoneybun> looks fine to me tsimonq2(pain in my,.)
<tsimonq2> looks fine? :/ /o\ o\
<ahoneybun> it does
<tsimonq2> well I guess we'll both enjoy my vacation :P
<ahoneybun> XD
 * clivejo nods
<tsimonq2> clivejo too, enjoy my vacation :P
<clivejo> I will :P
<valorie> I will miss you, tsimonq2!
<valorie> but enjoy yourself
<tsimonq2> aww thanks valorie :D
<tsimonq2> I will :)
<valorie> don't let the trolls get ya down
<valorie> lol
 * tsimonq2 kicks clivejo 
<tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> dont fall in the river :P
<tsimonq2> that would be really funny
<tsimonq2> I'll just shout, "GOSH DARNIT CLIVE!" and family will look at me like "wth?" XD
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> Im sure they are used to you by now
<tsimonq2> well they aren't used to YOU :P
<clivejo> wouldnt batter an eyelid
 * tsimonq2 throws http://lubuntu.me/cd-size-poll/ into the air
<clivejo> BTW I uploaded digikam 5.1.0 to staging-misc if anyone wants to test it
<valorie> i will in a bit
<valorie> list is being bombed now due to me running listadmin.....
<valorie> lovely merge requests
<tsimonq2> alright I think I'm off for the night
<tsimonq2> and I'll be gone bright and early tomorrow
<tsimonq2> so o/ until Sunday y'all
<valorie> have a wonderful time, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> (away message has details if you need to contact me)
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<acheronuk> hmmm. yes. many duplicate emails from the list
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah, so digikam is what you were up to. sorry I didn't get back to you. 
<valorie> blah, I was going to fix my listadmin.ini first, but: fetching data for macqueen@lists2.rootsweb.ancestry.com ... Died at /usr/bin/listadmin line 1314, <FIN> line 98.
<valorie> rest of the lists run fine
<valorie> gonna ask my RW guru
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://imgur.com/a/OEK7u
<ahoneybun> something up with the xml feed
<ahoneybun> don't know if it is my fault or not yet
<ahoneybun> ohh
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<santa_> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> o/ Morning friends
<clivejo> morning santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just a quick note
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am going aaway on Holiday later today, I'll be back in about a 2 weeks, just in case you miss me
<santa_> enjoy the vacation
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> digikam built against an older version of marble lib
<acheronuk> afternoon :)
<clivejo> hi rik
<clivejo> rik rik, rik rik rik rik
<acheronuk> Noooo. That's not me
<clivejo> grrrr ovidiu and his catchy song
 * acheronuk clicks on http://tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/
<clivejo> yofel: regarding digikam needing latest marble lib, how should I do that?  enable staging-apps in the staging-misc PPA?
<clivejo> copy the package from staging-apps => staging-misc?
<clivejo> or throw the whole lot out the nearest window in a fit of rage and swearing?
<acheronuk> from #ubuntu-release [10:33] <infinity> Come hell or highwater, this mess will migrate today, or I'm stabbing someone. :)
<clivejo> keep well clear
<clivejo> I predict with a high probability that he will stab someone
<clivejo> hi slhk
<clivejo> o/
<slhk> hi clivejo
<clivejo> up to anything exciting?
 * clivejo noticed a couple of commits on Muon :)
<soee> anyone using setup liek laptop + connected screen ?
<clivejo> soee: yes
<soee> clivejo: mind testing one bug ?
<clivejo> Im on 5.7.2
<clivejo> YY
<slhk> clivejo: not really exciting, but there are some new bugs reported in Muon and I'm looking into them... among other things. I'd like to know from you when it would be a good time for a new release
<clivejo> slhk: Im not sure
<clivejo> it seems to be building ok on KCI
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/
<acheronuk> Earlier on today I added the kubuntu-ci/unstable ppa to a YY VM to test, and it didn't completely break
<clivejo> Ill grab the debs and install it locally
<clivejo> slhk: what is the lastest version number of muon?
<clivejo> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<soee> clivejo: ok, hmm anyway i you find some free 5 min to test https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367490
<ubottu> KDE bug 367490 in libkscreen "Disabling laptop screen makes it also external screen disabled" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> eakk thats weird
<clivejo> Its blanked my laptop screen and moved /most/ of my stuff to the external monitor
<clivejo> bar the task bar thingie
<soee> but external one works ?
<slhk> clivejo: Muon 5.6.0, not that there is much new, but some fixes and more columns in the list of packages ;)
<clivejo> soee: yes
<clivejo> slhk: need to bump the version in KCI
<clivejo> slhk: what version would the next release be?
<clivejo> are you keeping in step with plasma releases ie 5.7?
<slhk> clivejo: my idea was indeed to follow plasma, so 5.7 currently
<clivejo> do you think you will ever release with the main tarballs?
<slhk> I don't think so, although I could try to follow the same timeline.
 * yofel goes whistling the FFE song for apps and digikam..
<yofel> clivejo: re digikam: good question :/
<yofel> just put it into apps I guess
<clivejo> upload to apps?
 * clivejo pokes yofel to put in a KCC nomination 
<yofel> I'll do that later
<soee> testing new wallpaper http://i.imgur.com/klGXK9G.jpg
<acheronuk> soee: too bright
<yofel> I can't help but think of some mosaic style road with sidewalks when I see that...
<soee> :D
<yofel> not that it looks bad though
<soee> i think of it as a summer wallpaper
<acheronuk> yep. needs sun-glasses
<soee> how cool :D
<soee> i reported small issue and after 1 min it was fixed -.-
<blaze> soee: https://youtu.be/S5bH2YC9VdM
<soee> :D
<soee> blaze: you did that ?
<blaze> nope
<soee> the configuration UI is terrible :)
<soee> each section shoudl be fullwidth
<mhall119> has anyone heard from rick timmis lately?
<soee> not me, only some posts on G+
<soee> you can try to catch him on telegram 
<mhall119> I don't think I have him on telegram
<yofel> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<mhall119> yofel: he's not in the channel currenly
<yofel> no, but the telegram bridge *should* ping him
<mhall119> ah, ok, didn't know that
<yofel> but it's a bit unreliable, so maybe best send him a mail
<mhall119> if somebody could let him know that I need to talk to him about akademy, I'd appreciate it
<soee> mhall119: i messsged him on telegram
<acheronuk> [12:48] <IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am going aaway on Holiday later today, I'll be back in about a 2 weeks, just in case you miss me
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> mhall119 Hi there I am here
<soee>  :)
<mhall119> Sick_Rimmit: can you ping me on Telegram? I'm @mhall119
<acheronuk> have a nice holiday Rick, BTW :)
<soee> :OOO
<soee> https://youtu.be/QvrYvO06D6E?t=3m10s
<acheronuk> https://dot.kde.org/2016/08/18/canonical-becomes-patron-kde-ev
<acheronuk> "Canonical will be working with the KDE community to keep making the latest KDE technology available to Ubuntu and Kubuntu users, and expanding that into making Snap packages of KDE frameworks and applications that are easily installable by users of any Linux desktop. "
<mamarley> So yet a third packaging operation of KDE for Ubuntu…
<acheronuk> so will kubuntu get back some better support via that I wonder, or just get squeezed into yet a smaller space?
<mamarley> If I gambled, I would bet on the latter.
<acheronuk> ^^ +1
<mamarley> It looks like they want to replace the .deb package with Snappy.  What is the deal with all these silly containerization schemes?
 * mamarley mutters something regarding his lawn and trespassing.
<blaze> i'm pretty sure they'll drop this snappy shi(f)t very soon
<yofel> I guess that depends on whether they took the feedback they got during the snappy sprint seriously or not
<clivejo> I dont understand why Canonical always wants to redesign the wheel
<clivejo> then pull the plug on it :(
<clivejo> its like me with new toys
<clivejo> its all I talk and do for a few weeks then I get bored and more on to something new
 * soee knock, knock...
<soee> KDE Applications 16.08 Released
 * mamarley slaps soee around a bit with a large trout.
<mhall119> mamarley: not all debs will become snaps, only applications
<mhall119> yofel: we are taking it very seriously, and hope to have some examples using the new content-sharing interface for you next week
<BluesKaj-pi> don tell me kubuntu ia dopting the snap ¨thing¨
<mhall119> BluesKaj-pi: every Ubuntu flavor gets it automatically, we're working to be able to provide snap packages of KDE applications sooner and safer
<BluesKaj-pi> is adopting
<mhall119> so, as an example, you can get Krita 3.0 as a snap in Kubuntu 16.04 today,  but the archives only have 2.9.7
<blaze> getting native look'n'feel for these snappy apps is really problematic
<BluesKaj-pi> is there a snap repos and package manager
<BluesKaj-pi> mhall119,?
<mhall119> BluesKaj-pi: yes, `snap` is the command-line tool
<blaze> but the worst thing is that most of them are not working at all
<mhall119> currently it only supports one store, Canonicals, but there's work being done to allow adding others
<BluesKaj-pi> IC., ok , will wait 
<mhall119> blaze: the content-sharing interface will help with a lot of the KDE app snaps, there's also work on a dbus interface that many of them need, and we will keep adding things until they do all work
<mhall119> in the end you'll be able to stick to an LTS base and still get the new versions of apps as soon as they are released, and that's a pretty nice goal :)
<blaze> i'm more like alpha-beta guy
<mhall119> well, the snap store also has the concept of "channels" so you can signup to get beta-releases of apps, or even nightly "edge" releases
<blaze> i guess the snaps won't help me to get the newest kernel and mesa
<mhall119> not on a traditional desktop setup, no
<mhall119> it can on IoT devices and servers though
<acheronuk> Is kubuntu a bystander in this and we/thay just watch kde and canonical do this? Or is it intended we/they have some direct day to day involvement in delivering this?
 * clivejo prepares
<acheronuk> prepares what? Pizza? if so, share...
<clivejo> myself
 * clivejo pins back his ears and opens his eyes wide
 * ahoneybun likes snaps
<ahoneybun> I have them on my desktop and lapto
<ahoneybun> *laptop
<ahoneybun> using the telegram snap a lot
<acheronuk> clivejo: does this require a drumroll?
<ahoneybun> can't wait so that can share content, atm can't handle files and links right
<clivejo> personally Id rather have better archive access so we dont have to beg to get software in
<ahoneybun> anyone can upload a snap clivejo
<clivejo> hummm
<acheronuk> LP going slow again. 20-30 min wait to build
<mhall119> acheronuk: Kubuntu members have been directly involved already
<mhall119> in fact, most of the work so far has been done by them
<blaze> it was some obscure top secret kubuntu members
<acheronuk> don't recall any discussion/mention on here
 * mamarley neither.
<ahoneybun> top secret?
<mhall119> acheronuk: blaze: https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+kubuntu-devel+snappy
<acheronuk> some random discussions on snaps, but not any mention of anyone making a concerted effort on this that I see or recall
<acheronuk> not a big deal. just slightly surprising had not heard of anyone working on it to that degree
<mhall119> there were discussions in other places, some folks were in-person at a sprint in Heidelberg last month, and I've spoken to sgclark about it in multiple places too
 * mhall119 makes a personal note to do that more in this chanel
<sgclark> who what where ?
<sgclark> oh yes we are working on snaps at upstream KDE level
<sgclark> While I may seem to be a obscure top secret kubuntu member at this point due to some major life things, I spent years as an active member. 
 * sgclark goes back to work
<Mamarok> sgclark: you certainly are neither obscure not secret :-)
<sgclark> ty
<acheronuk> definitely not :D
<acheronuk> Thanks sgclark & mhall119 for clearing that up.
<sgclark> np
 * mhall119 wants to spread conspiracy theories about top secret Kubuntu bases in the middle of the Arizona desert
<Mamarok> whut, secret base we have there? and why in the desert?
<mhall119> because Ubuntu GNOME already claimed the secret volcano base
<acheronuk> a facility somewhere under a few 100 feet of a polar icecap would be my bet for the location
<Mamarok> I am all for the Mars moon
 * clivejo couldnt handle desert heat
<Mamarok> that's why Phoebos is a good choice, temperature on the sunny side is -4°C
<clivejo> sounds lovely for an early morning stroll
<clivejo> sgclark: who at KDE are working on snaps?
<sgclark> clivejo: myself and sitter
<clivejo> I thought it was just a few common apps to showcase it
<sgclark> nope
<clivejo> the entire stack?
<sgclark> we are working on most applications
<sgclark> doesn't make sense to do plasma
<clivejo> what about apps that share stuff?
<sgclark> but applications and we will be making a runtime of kf5 when that is available
<sgclark> what do you mean?
<clivejo> like digikam needs marble and kipi components 
<sgclark> they get built in the snap together
<sgclark> it would be considered "parts"
<sgclark> debs "split" everything out, whereas snaps are the opposite and keeps everything together
<sgclark> so you have to change the way of thinking of packages :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Snaps are cool
<blaze> windows way
<blaze> there were already some distros with the same approach
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Windows way?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> sgclark so we can have Apps 16.08 on a Ubuntu 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well Kubuntu
<acheronuk> or ubuntu if you liked
<sgclark> yeah that is the idea
<sgclark> there are still a few things that need to get resolved. Which we are working on.
<sgclark> we being both the snappy team and KDE
<acheronuk> so cherry pick your favourite kde apps, and install those with snaps, and not have to install half or more of kde in .deb form to make them work.
<sgclark> correct
<acheronuk> makes sense if you like/want some kde apps, but are not a dedicated kde desktop user.
<sgclark> that is the biggest use case indeed
<acheronuk> and if people start being able to use kde apps easily, then that introduces them to the rest, potentially
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or having the newest apps without a upgrade
<sgclark> that too ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ie  new Ubuntu release
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We would still need a machine with latest
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> To build them as they pull the packages from repos atm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Like Ubuntu yakkey
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yakketu
<acheronuk> yes, with the apps it's usually just a few with new features you hanker for.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But you need a new Qt
<blaze> overkill is such overkill
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 5.6.1 for ex
<acheronuk> I do wonder what the size of these snaps will be?
 * acheronuk pokes launchpad
<soee> :)
<soee> dont touch http://goo.gl/cHkpzG when it is resting  ...
<soee> *dont touch LP
<soee> there ws some app to batch image resize i think
<soee> do you know what it was ?
<valorie> imagemagick?
<valorie> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu8 (yakkety), package size 43 kB, installed size 146 kB
<soee> ah yes: mogrify -resize 1900x *.jpg
<soee>  :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you mind installing digikam from staging-apps for me please?
<acheronuk> clivejo: it already upgraded earlier
<clivejo> any issues?
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23068481/
<clivejo> did it launch?
<acheronuk> as long as those k/sane changes were appropriate, then I think that was ok
<clivejo> seem to be old KDE4 being replaced by KF5
<acheronuk> It launches. I don't use it really, so didn't test beyond that.
<clivejo> its quite good for managing photos
<ahoneybun> I do that with dolphin
<clivejo> more advanced features
<clivejo> locating where the pic was taken, tagging, batch editting
<acheronuk> I'm not a greater photo taker. Or care that much about the ones I do.
<mhall119> acheronuk: snaps will be pretty big under we get the content-sharing interface working, then we can "share" the KDE runtime between them
<acheronuk> mhall119: ah. I misread 'content sharing' as something else. That makes a whole load of more sense. :)
<santa_> yofel: the other day clivejo merged part of my 'work3' in master, that included all the commits up to a gbp-ppa fix, the rest are still not merged in master. I mentioned the sunday I was running a rebuild test: well I made a small mistake and I had to repeat it but I got it finised sucessfully
<ahoneybun> so they made the Power Shell open source and in a AppImage
<santa_> so to sum up, I think you can/should merge my work3 branch in master
<ahoneybun> Power Shell snap mhall119?
<santa_> link: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/work3
<santa_> and btw, guys please consider to include the kde4libs patch for visibility, it's very important
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I saw that. I've not used windows for anything too serious for too long now to know if that is worth a damn.
<ahoneybun> idk if it is or not
<ahoneybun> I did not get too much into the console when I was on Windows
<acheronuk> things I did, I ended using cygwin anyway!
<ahoneybun> lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm still hoping for a Skype snap, so I can stop giving Microsoft root-access to my laptop just to talk to my parents
<ahoneybun> Hangouts?
<mhall119> yeah, tried that, my dad seems to always be able to mess it up, I have no idea how
<ahoneybun> oh damn
<ahoneybun> Hangouts lol
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-19
<acheronuk> yofel: akonadi Depends: akonadi-backend-mysql (= ${source:Version})
<acheronuk> should that not be? Depends: akonadi-backend-mysql (= ${source:Version}) | akonadi-backend-sqlite (= ${binary:Version}) | akonadi-backend-postgresql (= ${source:Version}),
<acheronuk> or is just the one backend an intentional choice for kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> wow Linux Mint left their KDE version pretty vanilla for once
<ahoneybun> oh snap Kate got movable tabs in 16.08
<yofel> acheronuk: that's intentional
<yofel> (until akonadi gets runtime available backends detection)
<acheronuk> good to know. thanks :)
<clivejo> mhall119: RE: Canonical becoming a KDE patron - why KDE and why now?
<clivejo> acheronuk: where did you get the powered by Kubuntu logo?
<clivejo> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/image.php?u=30786&dateline=1467882511&type=profile
<clivejo> and can you get stickers?!?
<ahoneybun> new link?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what you mean?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that link does nothing
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Try this (you may need to logon to KFN first): https://www.kubuntuforums.net/member.php?30786-acheron
<mparillo> Oh cancel that. You meant the ultimate source, correct?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I very rarely use that forum, or forums in general
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Need to change that since my position
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://amai-biscuit.deviantart.com/art/Kubuntu-Badge-345130672
 * clivejo likes that logo
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep. seen a fair few stickers/badge designs over the years, but that is quite nice in a simple way
 * clivejo applauds @ yofel's nomination 
<clivejo> short and sweet :P
<yofel> right, so, where's yours? :P
<clivejo> noone will vote for me
 * mamarley would vote for clivejo if he could vote.
<clivejo> and you'll have to vote for yourself! 
<clivejo> arent you a Kubuntu member mamarley?
<mamarley> I don't think so.
<clivejo> mmmmm
<clivejo> you should be!
<clivejo> wheres valorie
<mamarley> How does one get to be a Kubuntu Member?
<clivejo> can you ride a donkey?
<mamarley> clivejo: I have never tried to ride a donkey.  I can ride a horse though.
<clivejo> then you'll be fine :P
 * BluesKaj recalls the th old saying by Groucho Marx. "I won't join any club that would have me as a member" :-)
<clivejo> but on a serious note ---> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership#Requirements
<mamarley> clivejo: I wouldn't call my contributions significant or sustained though.
<clivejo> you helped me out a few times, thats significant :P
<mamarley> I did, but what I did wasn't very hard and it has been a while since then.  Or maybe my impostor syndrome is just acting up again…
<clivejo> you are selling yourself short
<yofel> FWIW: we need at least another nominee, and if there is only one more, there will be no voting :P
<yofel> so for the sake of democracy, can another two people please apply? ^^
 * acheronuk nudges clivejo
<clivejo> is Myriam standing down?
<yofel> that's what she said she plans to do at least, unless she changed her mind
<yofel> (that was a year ago)
<clivejo> oh
<mamarley> Is this for membership?
<clivejo> didnt realise that
<yofel> mamarley: council
<clivejo> mamarley: KCC elections
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<yofel> you could go for membership and apply next year ;)
<clivejo> if I get on the KCC can I make myself a dev without the interview?
<yofel> no, while the council owns ~kubuntu-dev, it is not a member itself
<clivejo> awww
<mamarley> clivejo: I think you should apply for KCC. :)
<acheronuk> +1
<yofel> I mean, you *could* technically do it I think? But some people might want to talk with you if you do that :P
<clivejo> I like talking
<clivejo> just dont like interviews!
<yofel> well, if the KC ever does statements, they get posted on behalf of the KC, not by individual members of it
 * clivejo prefers to sit in the shadows
<yofel> well so do I, unless there is really nobody else left that takes care of whatever comes up
<yofel> anyway, you have a couple days to think about it
<yofel> bbl
<mhall119> clivejo: we were invited to join KDE e.V.
<clivejo> mhall119: by whom?
<mhall119> Aleix specifically, but I understood it to be on behalf of the whole group
<clivejo> if one decided one would like to learn how to write programs for Plasma and KF5, where would one look?
<mhall119> clivejo: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtexamplesandtutorials.html perhaps?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Perhaps indeed
<clivejo> did anyone test digikam?
<wxl> ok kind of noobish kwin scripting question. workspace.clientList() appears to pump out an array including id, but walking the array and trying to print .id returns undefined. what am i missing?
<clivejo> wxl: #plasma or #kde-devel might be a better place to ask?
<acheronuk> **clang goes the portcullis**
<acheronuk> Feature freeze in effect
<clivejo> and still hardly any of our stuff made it in :(
<wxl> oh yeah great idea :) thanks clivejo 
<acheronuk> clivejo: it's possible QT/FW/plasma is about to migrate. maybe. possibly. if we are lucky
<clivejo> if something else doesnt pop up and set us back again
<clivejo> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/dolphin/+merge/303412 looks reasonable, you any objection if I push it?
<clivejo> or are they pulled in elsewhere?
<acheronuk> clivejo: well looks like much of it has vanished from update_output.txt, I wait with everything crossed
<mamarley> Look at this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+publishinghistory
<mamarley> It looks like all that crap is just about to make it into the main archive!
<clivejo> about time too!
<acheronuk> mamarley: seems so :) 
<acheronuk> I still don't get how the last thing to hold it all up was a new kernel, but there you go!
<mamarley> (Does this mean we can get FW 5.25 and Plasma 5.7.3 now?)
<clivejo> mamarley: probably not
<clivejo> will have to fight to get apps 16.04.3 in
<mamarley> :(
<mamarley> Not even since Plasma 5.7.3 is a bugfix release?
<clivejo> maybe, but it hasnt been looks at yet
<clivejo> looked 
<acheronuk> depends if they snuck any new 'features' in with it
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you have Neon handy?
<acheronuk> in a VM
<clivejo> could you find out what deps on ffmpegthumbs
<acheronuk> 'neon-all' meta-package and 'digikam' by the looks of it
<clivejo> I wonder should kubuntu-desktop be pulling it in, or dolphin
<Mirv> tsimonq2: yofel: acheronuk: I'm not sure if I'm dreaming but the transition is happening
<acheronuk> Mirv: Yes. Seems so \o/
<ahoneybun> kenlive 16.08 is out!
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1662 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<ahoneybun> clivejo: is there a way to help get 16.08 packaged?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: maybe KCI could build it for you
<ahoneybun> no idea how to use it
<ahoneybun> I don;t want to break things
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/
<clivejo> looks like both XX and YY are building
<clivejo> and in the green
<clivejo> maybe copy it from unstable into your own PPA and add that to your system?
<ahoneybun> mm I try it in a little 
<ahoneybun> just find a inkscape snap!
<ahoneybun> and it works
<clivejo> ahoneybun: get anywhere with the installer?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: you on YY?
<clivejo> mhall119: so Canonical/MS were KDE's first patron and that relationship started in approx 2006 to 2012 when support was dropped for both KDE and Kubuntu, what has changed between 2012 and now?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> clivejo, not atm I can';t get it to load the UI at all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> acheronuk, I am on my desktop
<clivejo> is your desktop xenial or yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> my desktop is Kubuntu 16.10 with all staging ppa's , laptop had Ubuntu 16.04.1
<clivejo> !info libkf5iconthemes5
<ubottu> libkf5iconthemes5 (source: kiconthemes): Support for icon themes.. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 83 kB, installed size 284 kB
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> still stuck in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what is with the questions?
<clivejo> questions?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nvm
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+build/10639619
<clivejo> need to add proposed
<clivejo> !info libkf5coreaddons-dev 
<ubottu> libkf5coreaddons-dev (source: kcoreaddons): KDE Frameworks 5 addons to QtCore - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.22.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 60 kB, installed size 351 kB
<clivejo> still frameworks 5.22 in archive
<acheronuk> or let them migrate, as that version will be there soon
<clivejo> i guess
<clivejo> Im trying to copy the relevant packages to a PPA
<clivejo> but as usual the publisher is being slowwww
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you mean my questions to mhall119?
<ahoneybun> oh no
<clivejo> just curious, lot of talk about it all over the internet
<ahoneybun> is there?
<santa_> clivejo: what are you trying to copy?
<clivejo> working set of packages to install kdenlive
<acheronuk> oooh! on yakkety http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071193/
<clivejo> oh good lord
<clivejo> Ive gone blind
<santa_> finally?
 * clivejo hi fives acheronuk and santa_
<acheronuk> :D
<santa_> o/
<ahoneybun> some packages are pushed to the repos now?
<acheronuk> yofel: we have some migration!
<ahoneybun> sweet
<clivejo> python3-pyqt5 (5.6+dfsg-1build1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 => 5.7+dfsg-1) ?
<ahoneybun> awesome work everyone
<ahoneybun> mm can't connect to KCI
<santa_> before you get your hands into fw 5.25 remember that I have some pending patches to fix ftbfs'es
<clivejo> they should probably go into kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> I think they should go into _archive followed by an archive upload, otherwise you are going to release 5 frameworks which will fail to build
<clivejo> you'll have to speak to yofel about that
<clivejo> I dont have upload rights
<santa_> sure
<clivejo> santa_: have you worked on an archive sync script?
<santa_> btw, clivejo have you seen my kde4libs merge request? it's very important
<santa_> not sure what you mean exactly with "archive sync script"
<santa_> something to sync git with whatever it is in the archive?
<santa_> if that's the question no
<clivejo> to check that what we have in git (ie kubuntu_yakkety_archive) matches what is in the archive
<santa_> aha, no I don't have that
<santa_> last thing I worked on KA was the bumping system fixes and the overrides feature
<santa_> by the way, talking about that
<clivejo> staging upload seems to do some kind of check
<santa_> some build depends where wrongly bumped due to that apps map updating issue
<clivejo> oh?
<santa_> so the way they are some pacages *might* fail to build if you din't get lucky with the build order
<santa_> so they are 2 possible ways to deal with it
<santa_> a) cheap solution - keep them as they are and re-bump and re-upload whatever fails
<acheronuk> santa_: BTW, the KA 'new-release' script is another that assumes you are running in 'packagename/git/', and fails if you are not
<santa_> acheronuk: I know, I didn't change that yet because I have some plans for that which I would like to discuss calmly once I get my work3 branch merged into master
<santa_> b) premium solution - re-bump build depends in applications and re-upload to the ppa
<clivejo> do you a list of the packages affected?
<ahoneybun> clivejo, sounds like unixstickers are cleared to make them
<ahoneybun> just need to get them to do it
<santa_> clivejo: I have a list of packages which *might* fail to build, they are 19 or so
<clivejo> santa_: it will depend on what version yofel wants to ship in Yakkety
<yofel> probably 5.25 - it'll need an FFE though, and comes after apps and digikam
<clivejo> if stick with current packaging, then we will have to patch
<santa_> yofel: o/
<yofel> the bugfixes can go up as 5.24 though, and probably should
<clivejo> if we go for new versions then we need to get to work fixing and opening FFE
<clivejo> ah yofel
<clivejo> speak of the devil and he appears!
<santa_> yofel I'm glad you are here, may I poke you about the things I got on my table for you?
<clivejo> yofel: can we write that down somewhere
<yofel> you may, I'm a bit absent minded though so my replies will be laggy
<santa_> ok, first and most important one, the kde4libs patch
<santa_> I made a merge request, it's a patch which fixes a bug which affects the exported ABI of the kdelibs so it's very important
<clivejo> ==> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde4libs/+merge/303245
<santa_> yeah, that one, thanks clivejo
<yofel> -# SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 4:4.14.22 amd64 i386
<yofel> +# SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 4:4.14.11 amd64 arm64 armhf i386 powerpc ppc64el
<yofel> -> huh?
<ahoneybun> clivejo, also need to know if that user who made that logo wants to share
<yofel> hm, that preview diff doesn't look like what's in the commits...
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Licenced under CC3.0
<ahoneybun> which means?
<clivejo> https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/
<ahoneybun> Unixstickers is cleared to make them if they want to, according to mhall119 
<santa_> yofel: keep in mind that I had to revert a symbols updating
<clivejo> not sure how you would give appropriate credit on a sticker
<clivejo> yofel: regarding installation of ffmpegthumbs, santa_ submitted a patch to have the dolphin package recommend it's installation
<clivejo> this makes a lot of sense, but its omitted from Debian and Neon have it in a meta package
<soee> o/
<clivejo> is there a reason for this?
<soee> \o
<yofel> I'm 99% sure it's fine. I think there were licensing worries in the past - and image disk space
<clivejo> hi soee
<soee> hiho all
<soee> clivejo: tere was a bug with this screen disabled i asked you to toest :)
<soee> *test
<soee> sebas tracked it down: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367490
<ubottu> KDE bug 367490 in libkscreen "Disabling laptop screen makes it also external screen disabled" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> why did it work on mine?
<soee> you have the same size of screens or the bigger one was on the left side in configuration ?
<clivejo> external is bigger
<soee> located on the left or right side ?
<clivejo> I have the external one on the wall behind, so it on top of my laptops 
<soee> ah so maybe this way also works :D
<clivejo> where is simon and his magic merger fixer upper
<yofel> he simply runs git merge without dpkg-mergechangelogs
<clivejo> holy moly
<acheronuk> that kdenlive built for what it's worth, and runs
<valorie> clivejo: your earlier statement about Canonical becoming a patron of the e.V. -- they never were before; Mark Shuttleworth personally put up some money
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> might have something to do with Unity8
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just might
<valorie> and while Canonical stopped paying a developer to work on Kubuntu some years ago, they have never stopped supporting us with infrastructure, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Early end to my vacation :(
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: doesn't sound good
<valorie> what happened, tsimonq2?
<valorie> we're happy to see you back, but..... vacation is good!
<mhall119> sgclark: sitter: would KDE Frameworks work if they were located in a non-standard folder in an application snap's install space?
<mhall119> like, /snap/kdevelop/x1/kde/
<mhall119> instead of /snap/kdevelop/x1/usr/ where they likely are now?
<mhall119> without having to have that full path as a build-time prefix
<mhall119> I'm playing with the content-sharing interface, and it will let you bind-mount directories from one snap to another, but it doesn't do an overlayfs kind of thing so you can't share the same space
<sgclark> mhall119: possibly with some env magic. I am certain sitter is out for the weekend by now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo sgclark
<sgclark> howdy
<mhall119> sgclark: I'm about to be as well, I'll give you both another ping on Monday
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How's things in KDE land?
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> busy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> good busy?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: since you seem away from IRC, I need to see your new snapcraft.yaml before I can help you more
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea my bad need to take my roommate somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can tell you that removing pithos-run broke everything
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So I put it back and removed that config stuff
 * clivejo points at ahoneybun
<clivejo> kitten killer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Left it building till I get back
<mhall119> ahoneybun: judging by the error message, I think you changed something more than just removing pithos-run
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think that config I did is not needed anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Since the new snapd  update
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, valorie: uncle had to go home early
<tsimonq2> problems with his GF
<valorie> boo
<sgclark> hi valorie, at some point we need to talk about akademy? when are you arriving etc
<valorie> oh yes, I'll email you
<sgclark> cool thx
<sgclark> was kubuntu day set yet?
<sgclark> so confusing with all the qt stuff mixed in
<sgclark> clivejo: you going to akademy?
<clivejo> apparently I am
<sgclark> woohoo
<sgclark> yay :)
<clivejo> extremely nervous about it!
<sgclark> yeah my first was nerve racking, it was still a grand time :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: A shame
<clivejo> havent been out of Ireland for a while
<acheronuk> clivejo: akademy sounds a lot of fun :)
<sgclark> yeah my first akademy was my first escape from the states in over a decade, now I travel much more. love it.
<clivejo> it sounds it yes
<sgclark> it is a blast
<sgclark> have not missed one since
<clivejo> but Im bad understanding people speaking english accent
<clivejo> never mind strong german accent
<sgclark> I am getting used to all the different accents. in person seems easier than in video chat
<valorie> not sure anyone claimed some Kubuntu time
<valorie> we can't have a whole day
<valorie> more like a half-day twice or so
<sgclark> we all tend to stick together anyway, so half day probably fine
<acheronuk> I'm very envious
<acheronuk> in a friendly way
<sgclark> next year apply and go :)
<sgclark> acheronuk: are you a kubuntu member?
<acheronuk> not yet
<sgclark> apply! I see you put in work
<acheronuk> I'm waiting out the 6 months
<sgclark> I am verey happy things are rolling along here in my life madness break.
<sgclark> cool
<clivejo> sgclark: where you based these days?
<sgclark> I had to move to Arizona, still in the states
<tsimonq2> I'm waiting *exactly* six months to apply for Kubuntu membership
<sgclark> I am considering a move to Berlin, we'll see where life takes me
<tsimonq2> (although I'm still an Ubuntu member)
<valorie> oooo, how exciting, sgclark
<sgclark> hi tsimonq2 :) nice to see you here
<tsimonq2> o/ sgclark, how are you? :)
<sgclark> life is improving, so I can't complain
<tsimonq2> when I'm older at one point I might move to Europe. I like the timezones a little better. :P
<tsimonq2> that's good sgclark :)
<sgclark> ditto
<sgclark> yeah valorie we have much catching up to do, I look forward to seeing you
<sgclark> looking at the dates we have a day to explore Berlin?
<valorie> at least one, yes
<sgclark> woot
<valorie> can't recall exactly now
<tsimonq2> WHAT I've been gone for a day and a half and I have *514* unread emails!?!
<tsimonq2> woooooooooooow
<sgclark> yeah I gave up on mail, I simply can't keep up :(
<tsimonq2> I obsess over it. My inbox is always clean.
<tsimonq2> :P
<sgclark> wow nice
<sgclark> I get like 10000 a day lol
<sgclark> too many mailing lists! and update from a bizzilion project commits, and CI spam galore.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you have the boundless energy of the very young, so can keep up
<valorie> filtering works
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: except for when I get physically tired :P
<tsimonq2> yep valorie 
<sgclark> yeah, I have tried. gmail hates me. and kmail is always broken it seems :(
<sgclark> but I have seen that you got the launchpad workflow going, that makes me very happy.
<valorie> me too
<valorie> I think it's coming together
<sgclark> clivejo:  you apply for dev yet?
<acheronuk> he should
<clivejo> nope
<sgclark> bah
<sgclark> you should
<acheronuk> interview won't be that bad
<clivejo> I dont want to suffer the interview
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> ha, says you!
<sgclark> well
<clivejo> devs are evil
<sgclark> it was dreadful, but only happens once :)
<acheronuk> can't be worse than my degree vivas
<valorie> baptism by fire!
<clivejo> they prey on your weakness and devour you!
<sgclark> probably be me yofel and sitter likely
<sgclark> clivejo: I think you will pass with flying colors
 * sgclark urges clivejo to apply
<sgclark> I will gete to bug you in person in a week or so :)
 * acheronuk hands clivejo yet another application form
<tsimonq2> sgclark: throw clivejo into a river for me, will you? :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> it would take a few of you to throw me in a river
<valorie> into the Spree!
<clivejo> might need Harold and Phil too
<valorie> just get ya drunk first
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> yeah
<valorie> not that there is much drinking at Akademy!
<clivejo> and tell me theres a bottle of whiskey in the river
<clivejo> Ill go get it!
<valorie> rolf
<valorie> I mean rofl
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> you and Riddell can fight about whisky vs whiskey
<clivejo> Ill call him a twinkle
<valorie> he'll call you a wee twonkle
<tsimonq2> if I continue to be around the Kubuntu folks in a year, hopefully I can convice someone to fly me out to Akademy so I can push clivejo into a river myself :P
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> poor clivejo
<sgclark> destined to be wet
<clivejo> we'll see :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I'll help clivejo throw YOU in
<valorie> visit here, clivejo -- hot dry and windy here
<valorie> 33 now
<clivejo> Im 6'2" and built like a brick **** house
<sgclark> hot hot hot here. 
<tsimonq2> so on September 9th, I'll know how tall I'll be
<sgclark> and monsoon too so humid
<clivejo> be interesting seeing tsimonq2 push me anywhere
<tsimonq2> let me explain why I know how tall I'll be in #k-offtopic :P
<acheronuk> only time I've been to the states, I froze my ass off in a wintery Washington DC :(
<valorie> I'm about to broil there, visiting my youngest
<clivejo> do you have weetabix in the US?
<valorie> yes, in health food stores
<valorie> maybe in whole foods or so
<acheronuk> marble? how can one package have so many missing symbols!
 * acheronuk hides marble under something so he doesn’t have to look at it
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> okies I have ot take off, catch you all later. I will keep an eye out for your email valorie
<tsimonq2> o/ sgclark 
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-20
<ahoneybun> clivejo: looks like that kdenlive is 16.04.3
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that is from KCI, so it may say 16.04.3+somthing, but it is really latest unstable git.
<acheronuk> yofel, santa - was there any decision on what to do about symbols going missing in KCI etc due purely to building with gcc6?
<clivejo> think yofel wanted to mark the optional
<clivejo> [19:28:31] <santa_> so I think we could follow a better workflow and it's working in parallel for yakkety and xenial and mark the gcc6-only optional symbols as optional=gccinternal
<clivejo> or maybe it was santa
<acheronuk> clivejo: that's what I recalled being said, but wasn't sure if that was a definite ok on that.
<acheronuk> Prime example ^^^^^
<acheronuk> +#MISSING: 5.24.0+p16.10+git20160820.1256-0# _ZNK3KJS7JSValue8toStringEPNS_9ExecStateE@Base 5.24.0
<acheronuk> No changes in kde git when that went AWOL, and only difference was gcc6 used on the 1st build that went missing
 * blaze wants to package some kf5 apps like krename or ktorrent, and fix some issues he found recently but don't have enough time
<acheronuk> so in theory would go to (optional=gccinternal)_ZNK3KJS7JSValue8toStringEPNS_9ExecStateE@Base
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kjsembed/+merge/302705
<santa_> it would be nice if we could get this merge requests at least in git, in order to avoid work duplication
<santa_> they were there for days, and note that the affected packages are failing to build in yakketty
<santa_> * these merge requests
<acheronuk> santa_: oh. nifty timing. I just pushed an equivalent change to test on KCI. May as well let that build now..
<acheronuk> double oh. proposed on on 2016-08-11. I don't seem to have an email on that
<BluesKaj> have you guys noticed the the update-apt-xapian index runs at almost 100% cpu on Xenail and Yakkety shortly after login. It practically paralyses any other apps that might be running at the time, and it does this on every boot/login to the desktop.Is it absolutely neccessary for apt and muon to update every time I boot in to my OS? This was areported as a bug on 10.04 up to 16.04, but this is the firat time it became so intrusive.
<BluesKaj> firat-first
<blaze> BluesKaj: try to set updates to "weekly" in Software Settings
<santa_> acheronuk: well, your kubuntu_yakkety_archive branch is still *fails* to build from source, and they are other 4 frameworks affatected by the same problem
<santa_> and note also that I mentioned these issues more than once here and yet you decided to not include them
<BluesKaj> blaze, I don't think that's going to do it the daily setting doesn't prevent the update-apt xapian index from running If I reboot on the same day
<santa_> s/to not include them/to not apply my patches/
<blaze> BluesKaj: probably that's because you're installing/removing something every session
<acheronuk> santa_: well, I don't have an emails on merges for those, and the discussion I recall was not 100% conclusive
<acheronuk> so it's not a case of deciding not to, on my part anyway
<BluesKaj> blaze, no , not always , sometimes I'm just switching from Xenial to Yakkety and vice versa
<santa_> acheronuk: that's the problem, that it was not 100% conclusive ... because *you* all didn't extract a conclusion. but I did
<santa_> acheronuk: and my conslusion is: these patches must be included in kubuntu_yakkety_archive; this way you will have something buidable and they also must be merged in kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> and if you still have doubts, grab the kubuntu_yakkety_archive, rebuild against yakkety, see how it fails to build from source and check that my patch fixes the problem
<santa_> I think that should be pretty conclusive ;)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: kdenlive in clive's ppa is 16.11.70, despite the package saying 16.04.3. as it's also + git unstable
<acheronuk> or I have the actual 16.08 here https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+packages 
<acheronuk> santa_: likely correct. as said, had only seen brief mention before now.
<santa_> np
<ghostcube_> hi folks. if prevent focus stealing is set to high. the plasma panel apps wont work proberly. will say you cant open kmenu for example if konsole is active window
<valorie> ghostcube_: you could discuss that with the plasma devels in #plasma
<valorie> although it's a summer weekend and most will not be around
<ghostcube_> valorie: ok thx
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-7-gca1379c * Carlo Vanini: src/muonapt/QAptActions.cpp
<pursuivant> show error message if software-properties-kde cannot be found
<pursuivant> Settings -> "Configure Software Sources" invokes the external program
<pursuivant> software-properties-kde, if it is not found show an error message.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ca1379c2f8041f775625255018463a25f9c782b9
<valorie> merge messages hitting the list.....
<valorie> could answer santa_'s and acheronuk's questions
<valorie> perhaps
<acheronuk> nope. I think my gmail may be eating some.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-08-21
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop (source: breeze): Dark Breeze look-and-feel for Plasma. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 47 kB, installed size 72 kB
<tsimonq2> longest package name I've ever seen ^
<ahoneybun> lol
<tsimonq2> like seriously :P
<ahoneybun> it is a long name
<ahoneybun> I guess it would be hard to know what it was otherwise
<tsimonq2> yofel: ...why can't it be simpler? :P ^
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I found a wordpress theme called Buntu lol
<tsimonq2> heh
 * ahoneybun has removed python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat and doing an upgrade
<ahoneybun> over 700 updates lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Here we go, did I break it? Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well what do you know Plasma remembered my settings for the panel and wallpapers
<valorie> ahoneybun: has Plasma ever forgotten your settings?
<ahoneybun> everytime
<ahoneybun> it switchs the panel and wallpaper
<valorie> hmmm
<ahoneybun> puts them on the wrong screen
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<valorie> hi tsimonq2
 * ahoneybun wonders if he broke his system removing that package
<ahoneybun> anyone know anything about how Plasma handles tray icons?
<valorie> tsimonq2: did all your merge requests get taken care of?
<valorie> sometimes I see the request, and no answer
<valorie> then I wonder
<tsimonq2> valorie: huh?
<tsimonq2> valorie: I haven't submitted an MP since I was a yellow belt :P
<tsimonq2> and all have been approved
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I was still working through my older email
<valorie> gonna get even futher behind until I get back from Germany.....
<tsimonq2> off to bed for me o/
<valorie> niters
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<blaze> acheronuk: have you used apt on yakkety?
<acheronuk> blaze: used, yes. but how do you mean?
<blaze> is it buggy?
<blaze> I always see some error messages everytime i run it
<acheronuk> blaze: no more than normal that I've noticed
<acheronuk> what errors
<blaze> assertion failed
<acheronuk> not seen anything like that, and I do a fair bit via apt/apt-get rather than a package manager
<mparillo> blaze: Are you running Synaptic? Or apt in the command line?
<blaze> acheronuk: mparillo: that's what I got http://wstaw.org/m/2016/08/21/x01_21_08_2016_13_28_43.png
<acheronuk> blaze: from that appstream-0.9.8, I would guess you have the version of appstream from yakkety-proposed installed?
<acheronuk> 0.9.7-1 is the release pocket version
<acheronuk> possible that could be the reason. maybe
<blaze> oh
 * blaze is downgrading
<acheronuk> blaze: if not that, then I'm not sure
<blaze> yep, libappstream3 0.9.8-2 that's what it was
<acheronuk> blaze: great :)
<acheronuk> that you fixed it, that is
<blaze> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: afternoon
<BluesKaj> Hi acheronuk
<BluesKaj> interesting, system monitor process table didn't show update-apt-xapian index at all on yakkety, mind you there were over 400 upgrades yesterday
<mparillo> BluesKaj: 400 upgrades on YY yesterday? Do you still have the three -staging repositories enabled?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, no 
<mparillo> TY, logging off XX to check YY.
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj. 364 packages can be upgraded.
<mparillo> To be removed: libkwineffects7 libtaskmanager5 plasma-discover-private plasma-discover-updater 
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj: Looks like many of those YY updates for me were Plasma 5.7.2 and KDE Frameworks 5.24.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yeah, same here
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-8-ge0123c8 * Carlo Vanini: src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp
<pursuivant> hide purge button when marked for change
<pursuivant> When a package with residual config was marked for purge, the purge
<pursuivant> button was still shown. Hide it, like the other buttons.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/e0123c8fc8b8982cb03792aaa6e4408b3462976d
<santa_> valorie: the mails from my merge requests for getting frameworks building with gcc 6 reached the kubuntu-devel mailing list, see:
<santa_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010661.html
<santa_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010662.html
<santa_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010663.html
<santa_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010676.html
<santa_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-August/010664.html
<santa_> but the problem here is not acheronuk not getting the mails from that
<santa_> the problem here is that after more than 2 years after sending my first patch I still don't have git permissions
<santa_> not even to push the smallest and most obvious fixes
<santa_> see the kjsembed patch for instance https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kjsembed/+merge/302705
<santa_> besides the changelog entry, it just changes *one* line. and it was discussed previously that it was the correct solution. and it fixes a build failure
<santa_> god help me when I have to change something less important or more complex
<santa_> also note that I mentioned the gcc 6 build failures for frameworks several times:
<santa_> Mention #1: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/10/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t12:34
<santa_> Mention #2: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t17:14
<santa_> Mention #3: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t21:50
<santa_> Mention #4: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t22:19
<santa_> Mention #5: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/19/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t18:4
<santa_> Mention #6: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/20/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t13:12
<santa_> valorie: so you asked me in the mailing list for a "sustained contribution"
<santa_> it's perfectly fine and legit that you asked for that, but please consider that I have been working here for a long time without the slightes warranty that I'm not wasting my time
<santa_> slightest
<santa_> also besides that unpleasant uncertainty: each time I work on a patch or something ....
<santa_> are you aware that many many times I have to spend more time humoring someone to include my patches than writing the patches in question?
<santa_> and that being said, do you think this kind of things help me towards keeping a sustained contribution?
<santa_> I was told I would be getting git permissions after passing the membership process
<santa_> so that would be the end of these kind of problems
<santa_> but please think a bit about what you (you=kubuntu) can do to be a nice place to work
<santa_> it's really sad that after 2 years I *still* have to work like this
<santa_> and sorry for the wall of text, I don't mean to offend, just pointing out some things, which, in my opinion, must be improved
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> santa  everywhere has a similar policy about pushing code
<santa_> ahoneybun: well, I'm also a KDE developer, after sending *3* patches to the mailing list I got SVN permissions
<santa_> ahoneybun: also, note that this in KDE you get permissions to push code to *any* KDE software, however that's not used as an excuse to not give you the permissions you need to do a proper job
<santa_> for instance I don't consider myself to be technically capable enough to make decisions about a patch for plasma for example
<santa_> because I never worked on plasma
<santa_> so if I happen to have a fix for plasma, instead of pushing it directly (I could do that because in KDE when you get SVN/git permissions you get puhs access to everything), I would use the reviewboard
<santa_> ahoneybun: now compare it to what we have here: I have been sending patches for 2 years, and when I ask for git permissions I just got called "incompetent" in my face https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/02/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t20:11
<santa_> ahoneybun: and that's kind of fun because in case you haven't noticed I have been packaging KDE sfotware for ~ 7 years meaning I probably have more experience than many people who already got access, including yofel
<santa_> so please reconsider a bit the way you are dealing with "new" contributors
<santa_> it would be nice if they way you deal with new people would be more oriented to help people getting in, rather than keeping them out
<santa_> * the way
<shepster52> Caution! newbie present!  Greetings,  I have Ubuntu running the KDE window manager/desktop.  Question:  What is the difference between what I am running and an install of Kubuntu?
<acheronuk> shepster52: You are welcome :), but this is a development channel, so that Q would probably be better on #kubuntu
<santa_> hi shepster52, maybe this question would be more appropiate for #kubuntu, anyway I don't think you will find much difference if you installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<santa_> oops
<acheronuk> shepster52: but not much difference, except you will have kubuntu in addition to whatever DE you had before
<acheronuk> snap * 2
<santa_> haha
<tsimonq2> santa_: do all the GCC6 fixes look similar to kjsembed ?
<santa_> tsimonq2: well there are some which change like 3 lines of the symbols files instead of one if that's the question
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> here's what I'm willing to do, if you give me the heads up that kjsembed works exactly as intended in KCI, I'll go through and approve all your MPs
<tsimonq2> I'm figuring out how to approve it now :P
<tsimonq2> santa_: and I'm really sorry you're feeling this way. By the way, to get Git access, you'd be looking to get Ninja, not Membership ;)
<santa_> tsimonq2: it was Ninja what I asked, see yofel's reply above
<santa_> tsimonq2: regarding the gcc6 patches they are targeted to the _archive branch, but once you get them there you could merge them to _unstable
<tsimonq2> santa_: so with the fixes you presented, would you like those to go into a specific archive or just in KCI for now?
<santa_> tsimonq2: the way I see is the following
<santa_> they are right now in yakkety 5 frameworks which are failing to build, that's a fact
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I tested an equivalent KCI change for kjsembed I think....
<tsimonq2> santa_: 5 is ambiguous, you mean the PPA or in the archive?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kjsembed/commit/?id=7be5a25a261be957a80dcc1f4e5b8c2a42c740ec
<santa_> tsimonq2: any. both archive and staging have 5.24
<santa_> so now you could release yakkety with fw 5.24 or 5.25
<santa_> now lets say you go for 5.24 -> my patches should be included otherwise you would release yakkety with packages which fail to build from source
<tsimonq2> I'm not comfortable merging into kubuntu_yakkety_archive quite yet. that's yofel's job.
<santa_> now let's say you go for 5.25 -> my patches should be included, and then you can pacakge 5.25 on top of that
<tsimonq2> yeah
<santa_> ] <tsimonq2> I'm not comfortable merging into kubuntu_yakkety_archive quite yet. that's yofel's job.
<tsimonq2> but I'm not! :P
<santa_> note that my criticism (I hope you understand it as constructive criticism) is not about rushing my patches but about how kubuntu deals with new, upcoming contributors
<tsimonq2> I understand fully :)
<tsimonq2> I'm new here too
<tsimonq2> well, you aren't
<tsimonq2> but I think it's about the trust of the people involved, otherwise you won't get anywhere
<santa_> well, actually I should say "third class citizens"
<tsimonq2> I got ninja in a week and a half because I worked hard. who says it shouldn't be the same for you?
<santa_> I have been sending patches here for about a couple of years
<tsimonq2> that being said, Philip seems to have some reservations. I'd be good to work with him and find out what exactly he would like to see. :)
<santa_> and I disagree you got it because you worked hard. don't get me wrong, I'm pretty sure you worked hard
<santa_> you got ninja because someone decided to make you ninja
<tsimonq2> because afair with him being I *think* the only active developer, his vote of yes or no determines it
<santa_> which exactly the problem
<tsimonq2> the problem there is we lack developers :)
<santa_> yeah, well, you won't get more developers this way
<tsimonq2> we have clivejo and acheronuk and myself who eventually (if not already) will be candidates for being a developer, so you're wrong there :)
<tsimonq2> but, you're a special case
<tsimonq2> again, I had a nice turnaround time on my MPs
<tsimonq2> but for some reason not yours
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The issue is your past actions santa
<santa_> ahoneybun: what past actions?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> You disappeared before for one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been around for a solid 2 1/2 year and have only seen you around a little
<santa_> ahoneybun: too bad you weren't paying attention, because I sent a lot of patches https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+merges
<santa_> ahoneybun: and I could afford to be more active if didn't have to spend more time humoring someone else to include my patches than writing the patches in question
<tsimonq2> santa_: hey now, in that patch, there was something I found that wasn't right
<tsimonq2> you wanted to merge into kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> ahoneybun: also note that the link doesn't include the patches I sent when the packaging was in debian's git
<tsimonq2> yet you had it as UNRELEASED
<santa_> ahoneybun: so you may find more in the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<santa_> tsimonq2: that's not wrong, that's intended
<tsimonq2> yofel: asking on behalf of the release team (me and Set are doing the flavor-side) is Kubuntu participating in Beta 1?
<tsimonq2> santa_: that's wrong, you never do that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: even YY archive stays as unreleased in the changelog, until it actually is.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but I mean as a top entry?
<tsimonq2> am I wrong here?
<santa_> tsimonq2: no, it's not. the packages are failing to build in yakkety
<santa_> so this way they can be used to upload an update to yakkety
<tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk: so we have to ask ourselves, WWYD?
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, as once released you increment the version on the next change, and as that has not been released it should be UNRELEASED
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: but don't those changes go directly into the archive then?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not until yofel does it and changes it to released when he does
<tsimonq2> santa_: so on those MPs you submitted, that's great, thank you, but I'm not good enough at this to merge into kubuntu_yakkety_archive. If you fix something in KCI and want to merge into kubuntu_unstable, I'll be happy to approve if it seems reasonable. :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ahhh gotcha
<tsimonq2> santa_: after all, we have a LOT of different errors in KCI ;)
<shepster52> thanks all
<valorie> santa_: just got to my keyboard
<valorie> I'll read up before responding
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<acheronuk> evening valorie :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so did we ship apps 16.04.3 or is that still a WIP?
<valorie> it's just past noon!
<tsimonq2> ik it's just past 2 PM for me!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: WIP to become a FFE I think
<valorie> timezones are fun
<santa_> tsimonq2: it's not in the archive yet if that's the question
<santa_> I also have some important pending reviews for it
<santa_> (no pun intended)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what are we waiting on?!?
<valorie> that was my question yesterday. It's not just santa_ that has had merges and changes and stuff published on the list that have had no answers on the list
<valorie> but I don't know who needs to do approvals etc.
<valorie> having only on Kubuntu Developer right now is a holdup, as is having no MOTU 
<tsimonq2> well if I'm getting this right, unless we're uploading fixes to packages in a staging PPA, yofel does kubuntu_yakkety_archive (clivejo too?), and the rest of us all could probably do kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> yeah ik :/
<valorie> santa_: I do not think you are wasting your time
<valorie> I think we all share your frustration, because everyone is working hard
<tsimonq2> agreed
<valorie> and it seems to take forever to get changes made
<tsimonq2> well except for the ninjas which have access but even then, I have no clue why we're waiting on apps 16.04.3
<valorie> on the other hand, things are moving in a good direction, and much more quickly than they were last cycle for instance
<tsimonq2> I garee
<tsimonq2> *agree
<valorie> I thought we were all gonna have heart attacks by the time of 16.04 release
<tsimonq2> well that sucks, 'cause over at Lubuntu land I was twiddling my thumbs :P
<tsimonq2> santa_: we appreciate your efforts, I'd just be able to do more if you proposed fixes against kubuntu_unstable :)
<valorie> tsimonq2: much of the frustration is that riddell used to be able to take our tested stuff and get it into the archive
<valorie> now we are constantly waiting on them
<valorie> clogs all of our processes us to wait for work we did weeks or even months ago just languish
<tsimonq2> we need a MOTU don't we?
<valorie> that too
<tsimonq2> argh I wish I could do more
<valorie> one thing at a time
<tsimonq2> I know :|
<valorie> we've been fixing our tooling, and that is working better, right?
<valorie> our packages seem to be in pretty good shape
<mparillo> It seems to me that having the larger project control Qt hurts. In an emergency (and we are not there yet, right?) didn't Scott offer to help out?
<valorie> yes, waiting on Ubuntu for Qt does hurt
<valorie> I don't know a way around that
<tsimonq2> well that's just how transitions work :P
<valorie> mparillo: ScottK can help with some Debian stuff, yes
<valorie> but I believe he's stepped down from all of his former Ubuntu jobs
<blaze> that's because some kde man have made Mark nervous and the Riddel was second
<blaze> saw it with my eyes
<valorie> not sure what you mean, blaze?
<blaze> the reason behind all that commotion
<blaze> with kubuntu council etc
<valorie> blaze: "some kde man"?
<valorie> I was there, on the Council, and I don't know what you are talking about
<valorie> anyway, ScottK still loves us, and so do shadeslayer, and riddell, and sitter
<valorie> but they aren't working with us as a matter of course
<blaze> btw, I'm not familiar with the official version of what happened
<mparillo> And I thought some of those remain MOTU and were willing to upload in an emergency.
<valorie> shadeslayer is a MOTU and will upload in an emergency
<valorie> and has done so
<acheronuk> clivejo: can you change config on KCI? prison has done away with frameworks branch and merged it to master, so I think KCI needs to pull from there?
 * acheronuk wonders how to update the KCI version of prison when it has been 'debianabimanagered'
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what happened with all the merge markers here? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=4c8509f665aba222136ca27250d696fecbc3ba29
<acheronuk> yofel, if you should be around, would updating the prison packaging in the way Neon have here: http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/frameworks/prison.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=d7962eb1ec3a8fb2e9b79fc5f106cd7a31577718
<acheronuk> need any modification for the debianabimanager?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #245: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #82: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #357: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #85: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #246: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #106: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #131: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #358: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #553: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #298: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #73: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #94: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #83: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #107: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #57: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #299: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #30: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #58: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #559: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #243: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #84: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #101: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #58: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #116: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #159: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #209: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #102: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #244: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #326: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #269: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #116: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #270: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #177: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #182: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #348: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #131: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #248: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #132: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #249: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #359: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #95: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #182: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1702: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1702: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1702: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1702: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #143: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/143/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#87 (kubuntu-17.10-RC16 - 813ec94 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...813ec9469b05
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264367538
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: is there a command to check what packages are installed from a ppa?
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to get the new latte-dock that you did
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#88 (kubuntu-17.10-RC17 - cb9182f : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...cb9182f65897
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264371679
<acheronuk> aptitude search "?origin (staging-misc) ?installed"
<acheronuk> it's in there
<ahoneybun> I know it is I see it on LP
<acheronuk> updated ok here
<ahoneybun> weird that command outputs nothing
<ahoneybun> but I have latte-dock from that ppa
<ahoneybun> unless it's from my ppa
<acheronuk> apt-cache policy latte-dock
<ahoneybun> yea from mine
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#89 (kubuntu-17.10-RC18 - e90c6c9 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build failed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...e90c6c9ee89c
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264375557
<ahoneybun> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ahoneybun>  latte-dock : Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.9.0~beta) but 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~2 is to be installed
<ahoneybun>               Depends: libqt5gui5 (>= 5.9.0~beta3) but 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~2 is to be installed
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: weird
<BluesKaj> forgot the starbucks plugin :-)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: our staging ppas compile against the version of Qt in proposed. deliberately. so you need Qt 5.9 for a lot of things, as that is what is in -proposed
<ahoneybun> mm it was installing before
<ahoneybun> in my ppa fine
<ahoneybun> 0.7.0
<acheronuk> yes, as I doubt your ppa builds against artful-proposed
<acheronuk> by default, normal ppas do not
<acheronuk> rebuild it in your ppa, and it will likely be fine
<acheronuk> or test Qt 5.9 from ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/2819 :P
<ahoneybun> rebuild what tho
<ahoneybun> into my ppa
<acheronuk> latte-dock
<ahoneybun> but you built it and it does not work without the new Qt stuff
<ahoneybun> so it will not work in my ppa either
<acheronuk> yes, it would. it picks up a dependency against the Qt version it builds with
<acheronuk> so if you rebuild it in your ppa where it will only build with Qt 5.7.1m then it will only need that to install
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#91 (kubuntu-17.10-RC20 - f80a0ed : Aaron Honeycutt): The build failed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...f80a0ed4a398
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264384556
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1703: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1703: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1703: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1703: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1703/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#92 (kubuntu-17.10-RC21 - abfa9ee : Aaron Honeycutt): The build failed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...abfa9eea4e67
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264388572
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Grrr @ akonadi
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it fails different tests each time
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#93 (kubuntu-17.10-RC22 - 790edfb : Aaron Honeycutt): The build failed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...790edfb67c37
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264392024
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#94 (kubuntu-17.10-RC23 - 59e30ac : Aaron Honeycutt): The build failed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/8ebbc673a84b^...59e30ac1dc3a
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264395444
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 19 UTC today in #ubuntu-meeting is the DMB meeting where I apply for MOTU :D
<ahoneybun> oh no
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 14 new commits to master: https://git.io/v77XI
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 8ebbc67 Aaron Honeycutt: testing renaming file name to reflect version
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 615b1f6 Aaron Honeycutt: retry before_deploy
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master d37cd06 Aaron Honeycutt: retry before_deploy/2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What? :P
<ahoneybun> MOTU
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v77XE
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 62d3995 Aaron Honeycutt: add make in front of clean
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 I'm having all kindas of crap with travis lately
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> got it to deploy releases with tags now tho
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just trying to rename the file to match the version but reverting it all right now to have a working build
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ic
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2, Good luck mate!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Thanks :D
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#96 (master - 62d3995 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/7fe351574918...62d399513d55
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264401026
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#97 (kubuntu-17.10-RC24 - eeecb79 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/commit/eeecb7958848
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264405979
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/davidar/tensor
<ahoneybun> QML Matrix client
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#98 (kubuntu-17.10-RC25 - 65735cf : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/eeecb7958848^...65735cf3de8e
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264467671
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/77/
 * clivejo gets popcorn and drinks ready
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you want sweet, salted or plain popcorn?
<acheronuk> toffee!
<clivejo> don't have any!
<clivejo> you may bring your own :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: For my MOTU meeting that starts Very Very Soon? :P
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-meeting
<tsimonq2> (right now)
<clivejo> nah, movie on Netflix
<tsimonq2> :D
 * clivejo pulls up comfy chair
<wxl> BURN
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Have you been addicted to Game of Thrones like acheronuk has?
<tsimonq2> wxl: lol
<clivejo> oh is your meeting tonight?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Yep, right now
<clivejo> shouldnt you be busy reading notes or something?
<clivejo> bullet points written up your arms
<tsimonq2> clivejo: My arms are already full, I'm writing on my legs! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @tsimonq2, I am :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @clivejo, watching series @ movie ?
<acheronuk> sounds like might get a ktorrent release or RC beginning of next week :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :)
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#102 (kubuntu-17.10-RC29 - 88f27e2 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/eeecb7958848^...88f27e230ae5
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264480570
 * clivejo wants to shoot that driveby
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#103 (kubuntu-17.10-RC30 - 2c1f859 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/eeecb7958848^...2c1f859c8338
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264483872
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> grrrr
<tsimonq2> clivejo: It should just ping you for now on :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#103 (kubuntu-17.10-RC30 - 2c1f859 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/eeecb7958848^...2c1f859c8338
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264483872
<tsimonq2> XD
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 7 new commits to master: https://git.io/v753a
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master eeecb79 Aaron Honeycutt: retry mv again
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 65735cf Aaron Honeycutt: retry mv again/199999
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 7797e92 Aaron Honeycutt: rename pdf
<acheronuk> o_O
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v753i
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master df63a9b Aaron Honeycutt: working deploy pdf
<clivejo> annoying
<ahoneybun> sorry just trying to get deploying to work right 
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#105 (master - 2c1f859 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/62d399513d55...2c1f859c8338
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264487681
<ahoneybun> I've removed IRC for right now
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#107 (kubuntu-17.10-RC31 - df63a9b : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/kubuntu-17.10-RC31
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/264488240
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Sure you did ;)
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v75GE
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 0f9f674 Aaron Honeycutt: full deploy and rename of pdf and epub
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #90: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #188: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #149: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/150/
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2, how did it go?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Didn't happen, no quorum :(
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2, :( Sorry to hear. What's next then?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, 28th
<ahoneybun> I didn't see a log for it
<ahoneybun> valorie: tsimonq2 https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases
<ahoneybun> fixed renaming for all releases
<valorie> very cool ahoneybun!
<valorie> tsimonq2: bummer, dude
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you looked at messagelib? Symbols disappearing again, need another abi bump? 
 * clivejo kicks PIM
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe. not looked properly yet. the debs are made, even if the build says failed on symbols in artful unstable, so should still work for you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #92: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/92/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you see that thread on neon ML about build flag for digikam theme?
<acheronuk> no. where?
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks for pushing for that ktorrent release
<valorie> nice work
<acheronuk> will be great to have that in :)
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372283
<ubottu> KDE bug 372283 in Packages User Edition "digikam built without widget application style support" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it always uses breeze ok on any version we've done that I've tested
<clivejo> yeah, we have that patch applied
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2, I think I'll be around on that day. Can regular users be there?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt, Anyone can :)
<ahoneybun> "maintained by a developer called ‘Rik Mills’." ?
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v75gY
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 3bfa587 Aaron Honeycutt: add IRC back but change how often Travis will tell you
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v75gH
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 55337ca Aaron Honeycutt: remove mod to Travis message system
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v752n
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 31a23a9 Aaron Honeycutt: fixing yml lint
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v7524
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master c23221e Aaron Honeycutt: remove IRC again for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #928: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/928/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #222: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #158: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #287: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #108: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #110: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #157: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #141: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #38: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #191: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #133: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #152: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #428: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #341: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #428: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #379: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #461: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #469: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #457: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #424: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/424/
<valorie> tsimonq2: can you work with acheronuk (ktorrent) and clivejo (gcompris) to get those packages updated in Debian?
<valorie> I think that would help our process from the other end
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> netsplits boo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #462: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/86/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #560: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #471: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #348: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #208: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #255: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #171: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #181: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #111: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #39: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #198: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #295: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #367: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #199: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #177: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #185: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #223: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #288: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #159: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #337: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #207: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #192: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #142: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #86: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #153: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #109: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #97: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #88: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #554: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #240: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #561: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #256: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #210: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #182: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #368: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #198: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #158: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #338: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #200: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #163: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #89: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #186: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #118: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #124: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #252: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #241: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #258: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #209: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #243: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #253: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #194: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #190: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #259: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #189: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #161: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #244: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #133: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #226: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #300: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #196: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #204: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #134: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #225: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #125: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #301: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #197: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #181: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #205: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #338: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #123: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #80: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #226: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #216: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #234: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #339: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #327: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #328: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #217: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #216: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #276: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #198: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #211: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #172: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #161: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #133: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #277: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #165: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #172: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #183: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #117: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #178: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #335: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #140: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #179: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #184: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #271: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #179: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #349: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #336: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #272: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #350: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #213: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #183: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #215: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #71: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #214: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #186: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #187: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #403: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #465: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #425: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #511: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #471: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #388: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #449: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #404: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #466: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #417: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #374: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #499: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #500: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #374: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #371: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #418: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #386: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #440: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #432: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #452: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #433: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #437: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #418: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #492: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #290: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #316: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #221: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #191: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #499: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #291: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #317: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #83: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #66: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #500: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #63: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #390: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #50: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #73: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #44: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/44/
<acheronuk> bug #1530397
<acheronuk> !info kcmutils
<ubottu> Package kcmutils does not exist in artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/38/
<acheronuk> bug #1630700
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #179: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #167: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #339: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/339/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcoreaddons/+bug/1630700
<acheronuk> ubottu is fried for bugs then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, *rolls over* that bug is assigned to me right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/180/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> <acheronuk> bug #1630700
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #340: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/340/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mine :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *goes back to sleep*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/168/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I was testing the bot with a random bug link :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the bot failed the test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #170: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #126: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #135: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #329: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #337: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #136: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #330: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #73: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #82: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #338: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/338/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> early for you
 * acheronuk goes to cut a hedge
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #84: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #63: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #73: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #58: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #46: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #58: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It is but had to get to the airport @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #39: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1704: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1704: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1704: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1704: SUCCESS in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #84: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/55/
<KurousagiMK2> good day, Kubuntu CI Unstable аfter the update in some places the style is not displayed correctly http://i.imgur.com/0aebK3c.png
<acheronuk> no idea at the moment what changes might have cause that!
<acheronuk> hopefully KDE will push some fixes soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1705: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1705: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1705: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1705: SUCCESS in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1705/
<KurousagiMK2> The cause of the problem https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=053d54488cdd4c6735998fb3a231b144f69ecf66
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> bug reported?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or mentioned in #plasma ?
<KurousagiMK2> No, I only found out what the problem ... and this is definitely not something in Kubuntu missing?
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v7FTZ
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master a232bfb Aaron Honeycutt: change license to match new License Policy
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: not just us. same in Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @KurousagiMK2, maybe the config file?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> its happened to me last time
<KurousagiMK2> myfenris: The problem is exactly there https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=053d54488cdd4c6735998fb3a231b144f69ecf66
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh okay
<acheronuk> see: https://phabricator.kde.org/D7257
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> did u used kci unstable with qt 5.9 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk can the staging mix with kci ppa ? or just use kci will do ?
<acheronuk> In theory everything in the KCI ppa should supersede the staging versions.....
<acheronuk> .... however, sometimes we put some testing stuff in the staging ppas that might not be going in KCI yet, so there can be occasional issues with things like verion matches if you have both enabled
<acheronuk> so probably best not to have both at the same time
<gQuigs> any thoughts on if Kubuntu would want to drop flash too? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-addons/+bug/1709166)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709166 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Refresh Restricted Addons" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk, clivejo ^^
<tsimonq2> FWIW, Lubuntu voted to axe it
<gQuigs> thanks tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> gQuigs: you're welcome :)
<acheronuk> I'm in 2 minds, but slightly more in favour of dropping than keeping. but it's close for this release
<wxl> in reality it doesn't mean flash is unavailable
<wxl> it's consistent with what all the other browsers are doing-- making it harder to user
<wxl> s/r$//
<mamarley> As long as you can still install Flash manually if desired, I am in favor of dropping.  (If my opinion matters at all.)
<wxl> exactly, that
<mamarley> It isn't nearly as bad now, but I remember the days when I would call it "Adobe Crash" because it crashed the browser so often.
<valorie> I'm neutral, since a few sites seem not to work without flash
<valorie> I hate it on principle however
<wxl> the browsers are already going to make this hard
<wxl> and i mean ALL of them
<tsimonq2> valorie: This just means it's not in the metapackage by defauly.
<tsimonq2> s/defauly/default/
<valorie> right, which is why I'm fine either way
<gQuigs> valorie: what sites are you thinking of?  (some of the big ones like Facebook games have announced a plan to move)
<valorie> hmm, not sure
<valorie> most of them I just abandon of course
<gsilvapt> I can't fix the issue I had before with ssh and username... I can't use git+ssh: commands. The terminal returns "Launchpad user 'gsilva' has no registered key" However, all configs seem fine...
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: any news on a new apt to fix all those warnings?
<krytarik> gsilvapt: You mean you are aware that's the wrong user name, but can't figure where it's coming from?
<gsilvapt> krytarik, pretty much
<gsilvapt> I once had this issue before, but I can't remember what I did to fix this...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> gsilva or gsilvapt ?
<gsilvapt> gsilvapt should be the right username 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but you said "Launchpad user 'gsilva' has no registered key"
<gsilvapt> Yes, because git, ssh and launchpad are using a wrong username and I can't seem to figure out what's the source of that username
<gsilvapt>  gitconfig, bashrc and zshrc have the correct username in the config file... I don't get it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and ~/.ssh/config ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Host git.launchpad.net
<gsilvapt> with a field [user] "gsilvapt" ? 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mine has for LP
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25321952/
<gsilvapt> I'll give that a try, thanks acheronuk 
<gsilvapt> Btw, do you thinking that if KCI was written in Python would help the team? 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> key path/name may differ
<gsilvapt> Simon suggested and I'm evaluating that possibility. As a newbie to Python, this could demand loads from me but at least it would be an interesting project to learn a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that would be a big thing to undertake!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in theory great. but would likey be very hard to get right
<gsilvapt> I know, I'm reading some stuff about KCI and I'm already scared to continue 
<gsilvapt> But I wouldn't mind giving my best, asking out for help
<gsilvapt> PS: The .ssh/config worked. Thanks! 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<gsilvapt> Basically, KCI is a jenkins web app written in ruby, right? 
<gsilvapt> So the task would be to rewrite a web app in Python that does the same, is that correct? 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think KCI may be a bit much to start with, but it's not me doing it
<gsilvapt> Well, it got my attention because I thought other distributions could maybe adapt and use for their own
<gsilvapt> I'm not sure if others use a similar tool but KCI does help significantly 
<gsilvapt> But do you have any suggestion? :P 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have to give that some thought
<gsilvapt> Take your time, please! I'm definitely out of ideas... 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #929: SUCCESS in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #198: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #254: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #501: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #369: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #138: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #339: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #562: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #91: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #189: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #130: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #90: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #218: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #182: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #57: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #160: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #64: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #19: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #76: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #26: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #16: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #27: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #190: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #86: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #84: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #74: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #29: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/145/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #110: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Jenkins itself is java
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #151: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/151/
<gsilvapt> Yeap, I could check that right after I was talking with acheronuk 
<gsilvapt> Converting KCI to Python is still a vertiginous task to do 
<gsilvapt> It would be possible to integrate with Jenkins though, they have some docs for Python projects 
<ahoneybun> anyone got a link to our git stuff on lp?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #210: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/210/
<gsilvapt> you mean the kubuntu-packaging, ahoneybun? 
<gsilvapt> Like this: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<ahoneybun> yea thanks gsilvapt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #555: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #92: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #89: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #92: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #255: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #502: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmouth build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmouth/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #370: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #340: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #219: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #161: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #64: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #563: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #111: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #83: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #260: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #292: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #261: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #293: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #56: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #351: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #352: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #57: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #79: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #80: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #417: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #92: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #90: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #93: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #81: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #58: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1706: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1706: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1706: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1706: SUCCESS in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1706/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<davmor2> daft question that I can't find a conclusive answer for, in kontact/kmail is there a way to add a folder to the root mail name or can I only add folders to existing folders under the root mail name...ie can I add a folder at the same level as inbox rather than within inbox?
<davmor2> trying to figure out if it is a missing feature, bug, or deliberate
<blaze> davmor2: try to ask here #kontact
<davmor2> blaze: awesome thanks
<clivejo> acheronuk: is santas server offline for you?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> hummm
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Now testing Artful Aardvark 17.10 Alpha 2 - please help! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) | Z Archive 16.12.3 A | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, 5.37 A Archive | Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://goo.gl/k
<clivejo> mparillo: could you bump FW to 5.37 for AA please on the status page
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can people test 5.37 for zesty also?
<clivejo> in staging?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yup. though I'll copy to landing in a bit
<clivejo> how would you feel about removing the status from the topic and replacing with a link to the page on Phab?
<acheronuk> kopying....
<clivejo> oooo Krita 3.2.0 is out
<acheronuk> :) can get that in hopefully
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: do zesty vms count?
<acheronuk> yep. Just want ot know it upgrades ok, and kills no kttens
<acheronuk> +i
<ahoneybun> I'll make a VM now
<ahoneybun> I made a Win 10 VM to test a 13 year old game and it crashes on start lol
<ahoneybun> Wine runes it fine
<acheronuk> hahaha
<mamarley> Ha, in some cases Linux is better at Windowsing than Windows!
<ahoneybun> that's a fail
<ahoneybun> greyback: any word on that merge?
<greyback> ahoneybun: should be done soon, cyphermox is on it
<clivejo> gsilvapt: kmouth looks like a KF5 port, wanna pick that up?
<clivejo> as does ksirk
<clivejo> someone got petrol and a angry villagers torch to fix PIM?
 * genii makes more coffee and hides the matches
<clivejo> matches are no good, don't want to loose my eyebrows
<clivejo> I need something I can throw from a distance, like this http://clipart-library.com/images/di9r9r4nT.jpg
 * clivejo pokes acheronuk any idea what kdevelop-php is complaining about?
<genii> heh
<ahoneybun> thanks greyback, not sure if we will skip Beta1 or not yet so just maybe feature freeze to worry about
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/112/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: idk I tried those changes and it looks worse to me, maybe make a branch with the changes if I'm applying them wrong?
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1707: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1707: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1707: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1707: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1707/
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: +  <div id="screenie">
<cyphermox> 120 +    <img src="screenshots/accessibility.png" style="width:600px; height:337px; padding-left:260px; padding-top:85px;">
<cyphermox> 121 +  </div>
<cyphermox> 122 +
<cyphermox> 123 +  <div id="icon">
<cyphermox> 124 +    <img src="icons/preferences-desktop-accessibility.png" style="padding-top:300px; padding-left:5px;">
<cyphermox> 125 +  </div>
<cyphermox> oops, not what I wanted
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~cyphermox/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful
<valorie> has the ktorrent release happened?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> next week
<valorie> oh, neon was saying it was in
<valorie> maybe they are doing a snapshot
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk looks
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: the slide button is hidden under the icons on a few slides
<ahoneybun> will that be fixed once the installer is used
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no package yet. just Harald saying a port is 'incoming'. which it is, but not even tagged yet
<valorie> k
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> @clivejo, I'll be back on Sunday. If it is possible to wait, I'm glad to make that happen 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Also, I have a SSH machine without usage. Would it be of your interest?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk I'm wonder what your desktop look like
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: nope,  it's not particularly a big issue, I'm reasonably sure the button is supposed to be a top layer actually
<cyphermox> but hey, it's worth a test anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @gsilvapt, It's done. and waiting for them to release the tars
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, same as it has for ages
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 800x500) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dgRUFFvt/file_3054.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @gsilvapt oh, I thought you meant ktorrent! yes, kmouth needs doing :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> looks a lot like GNOME2
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> true. I have always liked small top and bottom panel, even on KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> trying to cram everything, including taskmanager, launchers, systram, clock, pager etc into a bottom panel or dock is just too cluttered for my taste
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *systray
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> GNOME3 feel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Je7EIYCM/Screenshot_20170816_180321.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Gnome 3 😱
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> never liked it. maybe it's better now, but trying it in earier days scarred me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I do like it
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk glares at the traitor
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<valorie> part of the point of KDE software is making it do what YOU want
<valorie> that is not the point of GNOME designers, but that doesn't mean that their defaults aren't good (sometimes)
<clivejo> some people are like sheep and like to be told how to use their computer
<valorie> now, now
<acheronuk> joking aside, this is why I stuck with KDE all these years
<valorie> one of the reasons I stuck with the software, for sure
<valorie> I stuck around here and KDE for the community though
<acheronuk> why is this still a thing? https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/analitza4
<acheronuk> oh
<acheronuk>   [ Harald Sitter ]
<acheronuk>   * Rename to analitza5 to co-exit with the kf5 version analitza6
<acheronuk> I mean source rename to analitza4
<valorie> ditch the old crap!
<acheronuk> seems dead. no rdepends now
<valorie> or ask in #kde-devel.....
<acheronuk> debian never renamed the source, so KDE4 version doesn't even exist there any more
<valorie> huh, sneaky
<clivejo> those pesky kids
<valorie> just keeping you on your toes
<clivejo> I have Max for that
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you pushing the big red button on krita?
 * clivejo sees the new version in git
<acheronuk> clivejo: going to upload to staging-misc shortly
<clivejo> do it, do it
<acheronuk> bug #1711240
<ubottu> bug 1711240 in analitza4 (Ubuntu) "Please remove analitza4 from artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711240
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #930: SUCCESS in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/930/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, I've find GNOME to be different
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I do love how it handles the workspaces
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's almost impossible to get in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie could you let my email to the -devel and -users ml go though?
<valorie> just did it
<valorie> why are they so huge?
<acheronuk> I need to go though the old plasma 4 packages and get them nuked as well
<acheronuk> plasma 4 widgets I mean
<acheronuk> they are useless cruft now
<acheronuk> clivejo: krita uploaded to the ppa. now appeared yet, but can take LP a little while to cope with a 200MB source
<acheronuk> *not appeared
<ahoneybun> valorie: what is huge?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #256: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #302: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #229: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #82: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #113: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #100: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #191: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #114: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #42: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #200: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #200: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #297: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #130: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #371: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #130: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #120: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #172: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #228: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #206: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #184: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #124: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/124/
<acheronuk> clivejo: PIM now needs Qt 5.8 in unstable :/
<acheronuk> >= 5.8 that is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/146/
<clivejo> will it be back ported
<clivejo> ?
<valorie> ahoneybun: your mail was too large, which is why it was held up
<acheronuk> clivejo: wasn't going to, as doubt we would put 5.9 into any backports.... so why test build in KCI with it
<acheronuk> in fact, better not to
<clivejo> just disable the XX, ZZ jobs?
<acheronuk> yes, but every time we run the update job script, they get renabled
<acheronuk> may have to try to work out how to stop that
<clivejo> this is true
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-17
 * clivejo wonders if we have many people running XX or ZZ unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/58/
<acheronuk> clivejo: could build Qt 5.9 just for the unstable PPA. stuff we *might* backport now is most likely to come from stable anyway, and that ppa could be left with Qt 5.7.1
<acheronuk> and building Qt is fun
 * acheronuk runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/178/
 * clivejo questions your idea of fun
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 says it's fun
<acheronuk> maybe he's wrong
<clivejo> he thinks reading the debian manual is fun :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #564: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/95/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, But it is!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #372: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdav build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdav/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #303: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #298: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #201: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #207: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #131: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #185: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #173: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #125: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #229: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #121: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #250: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #565: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #556: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #405: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #340: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #251: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #173: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #185: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #217: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #467: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #341: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #406: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #174: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #341: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #169: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #468: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #341: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #342: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #181: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #224: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #342: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #339: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #380: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #225: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #185: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #163: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #177: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #167: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #340: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #280: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #262: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #188: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #193: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #200: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #209: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #186: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #178: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #281: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #263: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #331: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #210: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #289: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #223: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #294: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #246: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #224: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #109: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #332: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #295: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #218: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #180: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #219: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #353: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #279: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #116: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #93: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/93/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #124: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #301: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #258: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #118: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #351: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #299: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #505: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #300: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #506: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #341: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #342: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #139: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #273: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #282: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/282/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun Yes?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #140: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #283: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #274: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #333: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #222: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #334: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #223: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #120: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #64 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #998: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1710: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1710: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1710: SUCCESS in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #999: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1710: SUCCESS in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1710/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @mparillo, Rohan uploaded them, but they are stuck in the NEW queue until an AA approves or rejects them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1711: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1711/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1711: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1711/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1711: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1711/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1711: SUCCESS in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1711/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you interested in this - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=826428 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 826428 in wnpp "O: gcompris-qt -- Educational games for small children - experimental Qt rewrite" [Normal,Open]
<tsimonq2> clivejo: sure
<clivejo> anyone have any experience with this - https://phabricator.kde.org/T6818 ?
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you have any opinion on that?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: changed the bug to an ITA and I'll get something ready for my sponsor.
<tsimonq2> Oooh yay, it's already in collab-maint!
<clivejo> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.04.0-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 678 kB, installed size 2769 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #64: ABORTED in 14 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #82: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #81: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #47: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #52: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #76: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #90: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #83: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #70: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #86: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #44: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #110: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/110/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #97: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #88: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #83: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #149: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #86: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #87: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #82: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #91: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #53: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #48: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #45: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #84: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #150: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #95: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #123: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #287: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #106: ABORTED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #275: ABORTED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #320: ABORTED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #124: ABORTED in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #558: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #288: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #125: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #66: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #77: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1712: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1712: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1712: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1712: SUCCESS in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1712/
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #263: FAILURE in 6.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #264: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/264/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Could you pick up https://phabricator.kde.org/T6822 ?
<clivejo> also, Dragon Player being dropped off the iso in favour of VLC?
<clivejo> actually Amaorok too
<clivejo> that slide needs looked at IMO
<clivejo> anyone about?
<clivejo> BBB in ten minutes?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's our anniversary today so my wife and i are going out for breakfast. I will be on later today.
<clivejo> oh Happy Anniversary :)
<NateGraham> Hello again
<clivejo> howdy
<NateGraham> the mtp package was definitely not installed by default in the zesty image
<NateGraham> let me check on the artful image I just downloaded
<acheronuk> what mtp package?
<NateGraham> mtpfs
<NateGraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5117
<alleehol> Hi, installing right now artful daily:  Installer slide show claim that krunner can be started with Alt-F1  But it's Alt-F2 not F1
<clivejo> Alt F1 is kickoff menu?
<NateGraham> clivejo: there's still a problem: http://i.imgur.com/OknGanY.png
<alleehol> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> NateGraham: thats on artful ?
<NateGraham> correct
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> I get
<clivejo> mtpfs is already the newest version (1.1-5).
<NateGraham> so I installed artful-desktop-amd64.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<alleehol> clivejo: fresh artful install (10 min ago) and I also don't have mtpfs.
<alleehol> clivejo: apt policy mtpfs  ?
<NateGraham> now it seems that it's not even packaged anymore
<NateGraham> Installed: (none)
<NateGraham> Candidate (none)
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtpfs
<clivejo> not in artful
<NateGraham> well there ya go :)
<clivejo> !info mtpfs unstable
<ubottu> Package mtpfs does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<clivejo> does installing go-mtpfs work?
<NateGraham> yes, go-mtpfs is there (not installed by default, though)
<clivejo> but does it allow dolphin to access Android files?
<NateGraham> I don't actually have an Android phone, so I can't test that, but I do have an iPhone
<alleehol> go-mtpfs is either rock solid or not changed for 2 years ;-)
<NateGraham> though I think that uses PTP, not MTP, right
<acheronuk> clivejo: on a releted issue, you saw? https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.artful-kio-mtp-removal/+merge/328886
<clivejo> I didn't
<clivejo> I installed go-mtpfs and removed mtpfs and it appears to work
<NateGraham> awesome
<clivejo> can someone else verify that?
<clivejo> acheronuk: Ill remove that then and install go-mtpfs instead
<clivejo> https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs
<clivejo> 2 years old :/
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.artful/changes
<clivejo> so changed it to go-mtpfs
<clivejo> NateGraham: I've updated the seed to pull in go-mtpfs now
<acheronuk> flash crashed on BBB
<clivejo> so need to test it tomorrow 
<clivejo> Ill just talk to myself then!
<NateGraham> hi clivejo, sorry, I was away for a moment
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> have you ever been on Big Blue Button?
<NateGraham> my son wants to go play legos together :)
<NateGraham> no, I don't know what that is
 * NateGraham looks it up on wikipedia
<clivejo> kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net
<NateGraham> cool
<NateGraham> I gotta go now though
<NateGraham> be back later
<clivejo> use your IRC name for username and password in "welcome"
<clivejo> ah ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1713: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1713: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1713: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1713: SUCCESS in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1713/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @clivejo, That slide is not there anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nathan spotted it in last nights spin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's not there in the next update tho
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That slide is gone
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> are you sure you pushed it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea it's in proposed
<acheronuk> migrated to release 6hrs ago, so changes should be in tomorows iso
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> try pushing it again, just a bit harder this time
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> git push +++
<acheronuk> bzr push --jfdi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreport build #210: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #201: FAILURE in 3.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #209: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/209/
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> hi soee_
<soee_> hiho clivejo
<clivejo> how are things with you?
<soee_> im all wet, rainy day today :)
<clivejo> you don't have to go stand in it you know! :P
<clivejo> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> weird, my bnc freaked out 
<soee_> i was playing soccer match, no choice to stay or not in rain ;)
<gsilvapt> hey, clivejo 
<clivejo> ah, thats a good excuse :)
<soee_> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreport build #211: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #202: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/202/
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you using KCI?
<acheronuk> not actively, but fixing merges has triggered stuff. can kill the jobs if you want
<clivejo> was gonna update jenkins
<clivejo> if I can remember how!
<clivejo> I need a new brain
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y-eujlUpM
<clivejo> too many bad block errors
<clivejo> WTF
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #77: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #31: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #193: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #56: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #149: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #43: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #78: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #158: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #97: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/97/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you broke it?
<clivejo> pond always gives me a heart attack, it takes so long to come back!
<gsilvapt> bloody hell, this news installation is killing me 
<gsilvapt> argh
<clivejo> killing you?
<gsilvapt> yes
<clivejo> why?!
<gsilvapt> Constant crashes, struggles with UEFI and Legacy
 * DarinMiller 17.10 brand new installation here is the best in a long time.  Even the printer configured without a fight.
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<clivejo> have a nice anniversary breakfast?
<clivejo> does anyone have the resources to test all the recently ported apps on a base Ubuntu system?
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ktouch/+bug/1688233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1688233 in ktouch (Ubuntu Zesty) "ktouch missing dependencies under gnome-ubuntu 17.04" [High,In progress]
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
 * clivejo waves
<DarinMiller> breakfast was good, but not as good as we typically have at home (but my did not make it so she was happy)
<clivejo> doing anything else today?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I can test the ported apps... what other apps aside from ktouch?
<clivejo> need to compile a list of recently ported ones
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Applications/17.04_Release_Notes#Tarballs_that_were_based_on_kdelibs4_and_are_now_KF5_based
<DarinMiller> would it be the latests apps found here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<acheronuk> the bigger job is for 17.08
<clivejo> maybe start a phab task?
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Applications/17.08_Release_Notes#Tarballs_that_were_based_on_kdelibs4_and_are_now_KF5_based
<acheronuk> 17.08 will need KCI for a bit
<acheronuk> clivejo:  I was going to, but as usual, got sidetracked
<acheronuk> clivejo: you restart KCI?
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> updating plugins
<clivejo> so slow!
<clivejo> think thats me done!
 * acheronuk waits for kexi to sync
<clivejo> from Debian
<clivejo> ?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> oh so that might get in Artful
<acheronuk> uploaded to unsable, so should auto sync soon
<acheronuk> !info kexi unstable
<ubottu> kexi (source: calligra (1:2.9.11+dfsg-4)): integrated database environment for the Calligra Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11+dfsg-4+b2 (unstable), package size 1792 kB, installed size 7566 kB
<acheronuk> bot is still behind
<acheronuk> https://packages.debian.org/sid/kexi
<clivejo> anyone know if there is VAG-COM software for Linux?
<clivejo> welcome back NateGraham
<NateGraham> thanks
<clivejo> finished playing lego?
<NateGraham> yep
<NateGraham> we made a wild west fort and locked up the bad guys :)
<clivejo> just were they should be!
<clivejo> NateGraham: where are you from?
<NateGraham> the USA
<clivejo> what part?
<NateGraham> hard question :) I grew up in Illinois, moved around a ton over the years, and am now living in New Mexico
<clivejo> that sounds hot!
<NateGraham> yeah, it does get rather hot in the summer; as high as 40.5c
<NateGraham> but we get snow in the winter, too
<clivejo> holy cow
<NateGraham> last year it went up to 42c
<clivejo> that's too hot!
<NateGraham> yeah, it becomes dangerous to go outside
<NateGraham> but that only lasts for about a week, max
<clivejo> how long have you been a kubuntu user?
<NateGraham> about 2 months
<clivejo> oh, what did you use before that?
<NateGraham> I converted from openSUSE TW with Plasma for 2 months, and before that GNOME on Fedora for 7 months, and before that macOS for 23 years
<clivejo> wow
<NateGraham> I used to work for Apple, and when I left, I decided to join the FOSS world
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's long term Mac use!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ohhhhhh....
<clivejo> so what are your first impressions?
<NateGraham> So far KDE Plasma beats the pants off of anything else I've used when it comes to usability and user friendliness
<NateGraham> which is the perspective I'm coming from
<NateGraham> I've always appreciated how macOS (for the most part) manages to ffer a satisfying power user experience while also being simple and approachable enough for the other 99% of people
<NateGraham> I think Plasma does a good job of this as well
<NateGraham> could be better, of course, and that's why I'm contributing :)
<clivejo> what is lollipop?
<NateGraham> A music player made for GNOME 3
<NateGraham> it is magnificent
<NateGraham> too bad it's written in GTK, though
<NateGraham> https://github.com/gnumdk/lollypop
<clivejo> have you been following babe or elisa?
<NateGraham> no, I haven't
<NateGraham> here is my list of required features:
<NateGraham> - Column browser that goes Genre > Artist > Album
<NateGraham> - Shows album art everywhere
<NateGraham> - Shows only non-redundant info, rather than lazily presenting a table view
<clivejo> where is lollipop packaged?
<NateGraham> - Automatic lyric downloading
<NateGraham> - Reads and writes metadata (play count, rating, lyrics, etc) to files, not a database
<NateGraham> - Albums are or can be sorted by year
<NateGraham> - Rating system can be love/un-love rather than stars
<NateGraham> - Static playlists
<NateGraham> - Smart playlists
<NateGraham> - Supports songs tagged with multiple genres
<NateGraham> oh eek
<NateGraham> sorry, I'm a bit of an IRC noob
<NateGraham> it's not currently packaged for Ubuntu, so I'm getting it via the developer's PPA
<NateGraham> it is packaged in Fedora and openSUSE TW, FWIW
<NateGraham> other than that, I am using Firefox instead of Konqueror, and Thunderbird instead of KMail, and for the rest, KDE apps
<NateGraham> if anyone's interested, here's the list of bugzilla tickets I'm tracking to make Plasma even better for my use cases: https://pastebin.com/KVd4TUrc
 * acheronuk looks it up
<NateGraham> I know people have vastly different tastes regarding what they want in a music player, but for me, Lollypop hits a lot of high notes
<clivejo> maybe the developer can autodetect the window manager and turn the features on or off?
<NateGraham> I suspect he doesn't care enough to do that; he is pretty focused on GNOME and GNOME technologies
<NateGraham> especially because there are easy-ish workarounds in Plasma
<NateGraham> but it's not a terrible idea, I can file a bug
<acheronuk> no sign of debian packaging it :/ https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=847937
<ubottu> Debian bug 847937 in wnpp "RFP: lollypop -- Modern music player" [Wishlist,Open]
<NateGraham> https://github.com/gnumdk/lollypop/issues/1219
<clivejo> looks good
<NateGraham> the dev is currently on vacation until the end of the month, I believe
<NateGraham> which is why his bug tracker has a whopping 31 bugs open; it's usually around 10
<NateGraham> he does a great job at bug management
<clivejo> does he package it too?
<NateGraham> he has a flatpak
<NateGraham> I know in openSUSE it's packaged by someone else
<NateGraham> dunno about the fedora package
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ubuntu/lollypop ?
<NateGraham> yep, that's the PPA I use
<NateGraham> and yeah, he makes that one
<NateGraham> that's his name, Cédric Bellegarde
<clivejo> I kinda like it :/
<NateGraham> No shame in that! Let's not fall prey to NIH syndrome
<NateGraham> anyway, hopefully now it's a bit clearer why I'm trying to make GTK apps look better in Kubuntu
<clivejo> not something I have a lot of experience with
<NateGraham> so to come full circle, you invited me here in https://phabricator.kde.org/T6823
<clivejo> I did indeed
<NateGraham> yeah, I've had to learn a lot about how GTK and KWin interact recently while trying to debug why GNOME apps looked like crap no matter what I did
<clivejo> I wanted to hear your opinions
<NateGraham> but I think I found a way to fix them, and I wanted to share that with other KDE users!
<NateGraham> so yeah, the solution is 1) install gtk3-nocsd and 2) switch GNOME Application Style from Breeze to Default
<NateGraham> we;ve already done #1, and #2 is covered by https://phabricator.kde.org/T6823
<clivejo> do you know about theming at all?
<NateGraham> not really, but I'm up for learning anything
<NateGraham> There are bugs in the Breeze GTK theme that cause the need for these hacks
<NateGraham> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356006 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357524 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365924 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379637
<ubottu> KDE bug 356006 in gtk theme "Breeze GTK does not respect the color scheme" [Minor,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 357524 in gtk theme "GTK2 apps does not use custom color scheme" [Normal,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 365924 in gtk theme "Breeze GTK should add shadows to context menus" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 379637 in gtk theme "breeze-gtk should draw shadows for client-side-decorated windows" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> I would like to have a Unity like theme for Kubuntu
<NateGraham> to be honest, I've never been a fan of themes that try to be something they're not
<NateGraham> like macOS themes
<NateGraham> it's *not* a Mac; pretending otherwise will just frustrate people who do wish they were using a Mac
<clivejo> a blatant attempt to tempt ex Unity users to Plasma 
<NateGraham> same thing for Unity refugees, I imagine. There's more to it than just a theme. It's about features and behavior, not where the panel goes
<clivejo> with global menus now in plasma, it should be doable
<NateGraham> for example Unity users want a global menubar that works with every app, and a HUD that lets them search for keyboard shortcuts
<NateGraham> the problem with the global menu IIRC is that it doesn't work for every program
<NateGraham> Canonical patched recalcitrant programs into working with their global menu bar; we probably don't have the resources or willingness to do likewise
<NateGraham> and we have no equivalent of the HUD
<NateGraham> There is actually an equivalent for GTK programs, but it only works for GTK programs: https://github.com/p-e-w/plotinus
<clivejo> I thought krunner could be configured to be HUDish
<clivejo> but I dunno, also hated using Unity
<NateGraham> is there a plugin that finds menu items in the currently open program?
<clivejo> hence ending up with Plasma
<NateGraham> that's what the Unity HUD does
<NateGraham> yeah I experimented with Ubuntu a lot while still a Mac user but also couldn't really get into it
<NateGraham> after I moved to LInux, I gave GNOME a good, honest shot for 7 months, but it was just not gonna work out
<clivejo> do you use latte dock?
<NateGraham> no
<NateGraham> just an icons-only task manager on the left side
<NateGraham> only issues are with the clock: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381548 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381551
<ubottu> KDE bug 381548 in Digital Clock "With a vertical panel, clock date display is too small when using a 12-hour clock (fine with 24-hour clock)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 381551 in Digital Clock "With a vertical panel, Digital Clock's Long Date is truncated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<NateGraham> also on the subject of GNOME, I had a really long public discussion with some GNOME devs on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6tkk7z/the_gnome_way/
<NateGraham> it was... enlightening
<NateGraham> (I'm PointiestStick)
<clivejo> lot of reading
<NateGraham> it's not homework :) I just thought folks might be interested in the way life seems to GNOME developers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #210: STILL FAILING in 3.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/210/
<NateGraham> basically, they are totally shell-shocked by the reaction they've gotten to the GNOME 3 over the years, and are accordingly very conservative in places that they should be bold and fast-moving
<NateGraham> IMHO
<clivejo> what are your interests?
<clivejo> regarding contributing I mean
<NateGraham> Basically anything I use
<NateGraham> Plasma, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, Discover, System Settings, Konversation
<NateGraham> the distro as a whole, too
<clivejo> do you enjoy testing, or need a stable system?
<NateGraham> I use a Vm with Neon in it for testing; generally I want a stable system
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #211: FIXED in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/211/
<NateGraham> my wish were that it were possible to selectively use rolling versions of only things I specified, while leaving the rest of the system stable
<clivejo> do you know the history behind neon etc?
<NateGraham> probably not as well as you do; I'd love to hear the story
<clivejo> and what Kubuntu CI (KCI) is
<NateGraham> dunno that
<clivejo> thats the noisy thing that makes lots of scrolling in here!
<NateGraham> :)
<NateGraham> I love CI; I used to be a build & Release engineer
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<clivejo> we are building on xenial, zesty and artful
<NateGraham> in fact, starting Monday I will be again, so I don't expect I'll have as much time for IRC :)
<clivejo> thats a shame
<NateGraham> yah. Gotta pay the bills, though
<clivejo> I hear ya!
<acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJQSpy3Luc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/76/
 * clivejo coughs unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/90/
 * acheronuk hands clive a cough sweet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/100/
<NateGraham> clivejo, do you do code reviews on Phabricator? I've got a patch I'm hoping to get in: https://phabricator.kde.org/D7354
<NateGraham> it's tested and works
<clivejo> no sorry
<NateGraham> do you know who I should contact?
<clivejo> acheronuk might know
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the reviewers you have look the most likley. beyond that it's just seeing who is down as maintainer in kde and who contributes commits regulary for that project
<NateGraham> gotcha, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #66: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #559: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #560: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #81: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> So, I spent an entire afternoon and night trying to get my computer back up
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I accidentally deleted efi partition. Hardware malfunctions in legacy mode
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> I'm an idiot
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Nope, didn't fix a thing. Still can't open the system settings without the entire system crashing... Sorry for the rants
#kubuntu-devel 2017-08-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1714: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1714/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1714: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1714/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1714: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1714/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1714: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1714/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gsilvapt> Is there a kind soul available to mentor me in the kubuntu-bugs team?
<gsilvapt> and interested, obviously 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1715: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1715: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1715: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1715: SUCCESS in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #204: FAILURE in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #205: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/145/
<clivejo> anyone test MTP in Dolphin on Artful?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/75/
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk shakes head
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 shakesh ead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I tested mtp but it crashed, so I used kdeconnect instead.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller needs to check for bug reports.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you tested it today?
<clivejo> since the respin?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Anyone try the new respin slideshow?
<clivejo> < ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu    127
<clivejo> ---
<clivejo> > ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu    128
<clivejo> seems to be on the iso
<clivejo> not a fan of this new wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 128 is the one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What wallpaper?
<clivejo> plasma 5.11
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I tested yesterday.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right
<clivejo> got a strange 3D effect when my eyes dart over it
<acheronuk> it's growing on me
<clivejo> they all do
<clivejo> I start off hating it and then liking it just as it changes!
<acheronuk> yes, guess I will get used seeing it in the end and it will be the norm
 * acheronuk kicks the s390 tests
<clivejo> don't be nasty
<acheronuk> 'Running for: 4h 24m 58s' :(
<clivejo> its taking its time and doing things right
<clivejo> slow and steady wins the race!
<acheronuk> it'll probably get to 99.9% then fail
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, As always :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #429: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #68: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #166: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #430: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #69: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #167: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #88: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/76/
<gsilvapt> hello all 
<gsilvapt> What does this message mean? KCI-W :: W: breeze-icons source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends breeze-icons-rcc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/77/
<acheronuk> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debhelper-but-no-misc-depends.html
<gsilvapt> hum, I will try reproducing the build errors and I'll try fixing based on this. Thanks, acheronuk 
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: already did it
<gsilvapt> Hum, ok. so the fix is to add that line in the proper spot in debian/control? 
<acheronuk> yep. it was a warning anyway, so could was not fatal, but I added it to shut up the complaint
<acheronuk> *so was not fatal
<gsilvapt> Yes, I was looking for something to work on
<gsilvapt> I'll go with kexi for tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/78/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: kexi just needs some of it's deps rebuilding I think. we cancelled the rebuilds yesterday to do a jenkins upgrade, so things go a bit pout of sync with versions
<acheronuk> the kreport is is waiting for is waiting on LP to publish it
<gsilvapt> So no need to work on the package? It seems some dependencies are actually unmet from what I'm seeing
<gsilvapt> That's stable, I was told to only look for unstable - which is the case of kexi 
<acheronuk> unstable should be the same I hope
<acheronuk> again, all out of sync when rebuilds for bumped version numbers go interupted
<gsilvapt> Kexi in Launchpad does not have the dependencies written in the cmake file instructions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/159/
<gsilvapt> Unless that is justified by that sync issue 
<acheronuk> it says:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #150: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/150/
<acheronuk>                libkproperty3-dev (>= 3.0.2),
<acheronuk>                libkreport3-dev (>= 3.0.2),
<gsilvapt> that's kreport? I was referring to kexi 
<acheronuk> that's the control file of kexi
<gsilvapt> wow
<gsilvapt> Not what I have here
<gsilvapt> I had cmake, debhelper, pkg-config and pkg-kde-tools
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kexi/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> Hum, now I understood the out of sync I gues
<gsilvapt> guess*
<acheronuk> anyway, any issues with that should fix themselves, when I can persuade KCI and LP to build the deps in the right order
<gsilvapt> Oh well, then I'll wait for tomorrow to see what I can help 
<acheronuk> may be some residual symbols issues after that, but not sure. need it all to finish 1st
<gsilvapt> Right, makes sense. Thanks
<acheronuk> yeah, not every failure is a packaging issue. sometimes it things building out of sync
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #932: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/932/
<gsilvapt> Of course. Do you have full control of that or do you think it could be improved? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #79: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/133/
<acheronuk> could probably be improved in KCI when doing large version bumps of sets of packages an their deps. mostly when pushing staging changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #217: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #94: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #171: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #226: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #207: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #80: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #135: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #175: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #258: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #193: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #128: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #561: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #56: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #29: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #87: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #88: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/88/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #82: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #178 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #178: ABORTED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #205: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #149: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #204: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #203: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #191: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #172: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #199: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #202: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #110: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #190: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #198: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #203: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #135: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #170: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #178: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #168: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #177: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #112: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #146: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #156: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #179: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #163: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #190: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #127: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #123: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #198: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #135: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #204: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2413: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2413: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2413: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2414: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2414: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2414: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #519: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #520: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/520/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-24-g8e18f65b * Carlo Vanini: src/muonapt/QAptActions.cpp
<pursuivant> Prefer software-properties-qt instead of -kde
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> software-properties-qt is a new port to pure Qt, that will replace -kde.
<pursuivant> We still look for the second for backward compatibility.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/8e18f65b8b7a285ff6edaa5391126afb2c09773b
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #336: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #190: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #132: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #220: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #134: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #169: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #179: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #169: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #170: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #150: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #169: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #129: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #158: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #163: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #182: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #139: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #183: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #175: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #196: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #152: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #161: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #189: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #154: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #133: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #172: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #138: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #95: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #203: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #206: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #134: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #157: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #170: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #135: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #203: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #166: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #95: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #150: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #184: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #146: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #126: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #213: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #181: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #106: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #113: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #188: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #128: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #121: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #215: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #174: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #210: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #150: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #255: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #164: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #172: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #195: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #198: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #155: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #176: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #207: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #181: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #184: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #189: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #161: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #168: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #124: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #110: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #140: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #154: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #209: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #228: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #163: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #179: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #149: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #169: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #171: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #206: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #149: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #198: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #216: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #183: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #201: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #148: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #203: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #160: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #122: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #74: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #72: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #85: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #74: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #75: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #71: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #84: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_analitza build #75: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_analitza/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #80: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #85: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #137: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #53: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #179: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #85: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #136: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #140: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #205: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #161: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #229: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #154: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #175: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #73: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #216: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #73: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #71: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #61: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #74: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #75: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #73: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #74: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #69: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #77: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub build #80: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #74: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #72: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #55: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #83: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #64: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #76: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #59: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #61: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #57: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #197: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #72: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #75: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #81: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #51: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #76: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #37: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #65: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #66: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #72: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krfb build #72: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krfb/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #138: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #53: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #68: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktimer build #58: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktimer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #73: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #74: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #64: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #74: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #72: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #70: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #25: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #61: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #73: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #62: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #171: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #79: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kget build #69: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kget/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #202: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #67: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #51: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #129: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #80: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #73: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #115: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #51: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #96: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #185: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #63: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #115: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #120: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #51: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #25: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #157: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #40: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #71: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjots build #53: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjots/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #249: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #95: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #217: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #218: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #136: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #117: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #132: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #123: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #130: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #94: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #83: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #196: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #154: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #34: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #45: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #74: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #163: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #125: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #222: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #155: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #50: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #138: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #196: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #65: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #164: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #185: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #128: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #240: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #202: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #145: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1162: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #86: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/161/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #68: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #34: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #58: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #155: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #63: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #158: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #219: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #83: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #207: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #75: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #146: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamoso build #18: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamoso/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #179: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #140: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #68: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2415: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2415: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2415: SUCCESS in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #179 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #468: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #469: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #179: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #176: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #177: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #131: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #54: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #128: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #82: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #173: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #106: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #136: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #96: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #77: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #71: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #66: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #71: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #180: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #108: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #67: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #55: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #41: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #55: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #55: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #128: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #148: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #75: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #141: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #106: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #56: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #82: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #111: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #189: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #75: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #107: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #73: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #75: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #191: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #78: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #213: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #179: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #55: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #74: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #86: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #71: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #61: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #148: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #176: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #72: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #54: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #71: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #206: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #166: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #42: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #89: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #60: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #43: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #166: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #56: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #54: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #75: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #133: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #75: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #76: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #55: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #73: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #171: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #69: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #54: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #73: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #106: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #55: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #36: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #41: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #172: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #57: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #97: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #75: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #59: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #110: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #68: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #102: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #111: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #79: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #185: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #103: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #54: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #91: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #197: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #60: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #26: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #57: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #63: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #142: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #89: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #54: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #54: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #114: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #54: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #53: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #20: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #194: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #54: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #54: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #119: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #90: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #54: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #35: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #32: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #52: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #54: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #138: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #66: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #65: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #80: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #54: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #170: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #63: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #183: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #104: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #55: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #56: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #153: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #75: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #77: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #151: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #54: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #140: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #76: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #170: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #71: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #76: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #61: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #55: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #66: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #78: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #171: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #171: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #83: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #55: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #54: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #142: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #193: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #89: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #54: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #141: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #75: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #115: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #81: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #175: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #73: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #76: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #153: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #86: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #138: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #54: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #183: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #137: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #30: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #55: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #126: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #106: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #30: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #118: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #83: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #152: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #135: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #23: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #37: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #113: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #124: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #140: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #97: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #54: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #71: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #69: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #139: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #66: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #104: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #154: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #54: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #64: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #86: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #75: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #123: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #62: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksmtp build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksmtp/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #54: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #54: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #74: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #50: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #158: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #151: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #69: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #69: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #72: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #55: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #125: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #54: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #109: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #75: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #172: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #53: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #180: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #122: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #39: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #54: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #54: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #199: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #185: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #204: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #73: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #108: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #124: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #209: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #69: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #109: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #58: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #142: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #44: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #82: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #95: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #129: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #186: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #138: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #68: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #26: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #68: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #115: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #8: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #131: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #118: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #17: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #106: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #37: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #147: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #154: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #68: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #114: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #168: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #55: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #150: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #56: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #19: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #17: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #211: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #52: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #30: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #182: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #78: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #96: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #28: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #92: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #137: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #53: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #59: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #203: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #70: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #53: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #107: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #170: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #183: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #109: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #150: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #198: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #171: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #118: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #174: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #211: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #143: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #170: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #25: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #62: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #38: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #67: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #37: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #111: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #86: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #88: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #58: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #71: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #131: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #138: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #27: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #145: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #157: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #62: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #224: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #241: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #222: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #250: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #198: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #282: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #141: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #225: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #446: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #367: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #173: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #47: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #53: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #47: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #176: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #210: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #207: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #65: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2416: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2416: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2416: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #205: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #186: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #107: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #77: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #149: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #67: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #99: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #43: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #112: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #76: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #72: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #115: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #95: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #176: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #178: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #152: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #72: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #109: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #207: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #114: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #76: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #72: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #87: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #37: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #70: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #154: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #44: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #141: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #97: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #72: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #151: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #55: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #91: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #40: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #11: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #54: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #67: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #42: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #56: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #80: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #39: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #70: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #180: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #42: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #198: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #214: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #141: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #13: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #77: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #73: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #77: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #130: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #56: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #72: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #58: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #35: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #73: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #74: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #32: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #117: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #60: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #13: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #57: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #43: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #37: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #171: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #199: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #172: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #137: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #135: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #90: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #190: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #119: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #212: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #171: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #60: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #112: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #48: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #200: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #143: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #79: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #175: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #159: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/31/
<nggraham> Can one of you send me the Telegram link to this channel?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #127: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #144: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #142: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #168: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #119: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #87: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #110: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #147: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/147/
<acheronuk> nggraham: telegram doesn't give me one. all I have is just adding people manually
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1163: SUCCESS in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/70/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/69/
<wxl> anyone have hints as to where i can find out how to deal with folding in kate in vi mode? it doesn't seem to behave in a very vi way.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #57: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #76: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #75: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #84: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #120: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #153: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #126: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #106: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #179: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #173: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #128: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #104: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #130: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #101: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #117: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #140: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #175: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #98: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #108: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #78: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #82: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #168: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #185: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #196: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #98: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #105: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #185: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #115: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #113: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #155: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #147: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #167: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #129: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #144: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #114: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #169: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #148: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #96: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #134: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #159: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #105: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #130: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #172: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #89: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #90: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #139: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #132: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #171: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #132: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #139: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #156: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #157: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #153: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #179: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #72: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #87: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #146: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #183: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #151: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #172: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #92: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #95: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #214: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #138: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #212: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #180: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #155: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #123: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #181: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #171: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #110: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #119: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #143: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #80: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #84: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #187: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #107: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #71: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #136: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #69: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #152: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #125: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #155: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #119: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #140: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #186: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #129: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #115: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #126: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #132: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #69: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #142: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #128: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #108: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #139: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #173: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #177: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #138: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #122: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #190: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #184: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #166: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #122: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #97: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #84: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #160: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #124: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #93: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #136: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #165: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #159: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #220: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #137: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #125: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #198: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #156: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #170: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #130: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #188: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #223: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #208: STILL FAILING in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #242: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #192: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #99: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #122: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #158: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #135: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #179: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #97: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #204: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #98: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #194: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #127: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #143: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #406: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #199: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #207: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #45: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #251: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/251/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I think we didn't want telegram spammers here so didn't want an invite link
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, Manually adding people on case by case is fine with me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #147: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2417: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2417: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2417: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #468: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #483: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #436: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #180: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #383: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #76: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #209: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #39: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #76: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #76: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #56: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #75: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #56: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #55: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #70: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #57: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #68: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #70: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #76: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #51: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #27: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #75: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #79: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #75: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #76: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #76: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #50: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #74: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #38: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #63: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #79: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #66: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #221: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #124: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2418: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2418: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2418: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1164: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #222: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #61: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #60: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #87: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #44: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #79: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktimer build #61: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktimer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #44: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #37: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #63: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #161: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #52: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #71: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #224: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #171: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #35: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #65: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kile build #328: FAILURE in 3.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kile/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kile build #329: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kile/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #128: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #148: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #85: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #210: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #435: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #184: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #76: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2419: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2419: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2419: SUCCESS in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #223: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #142: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #185: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #225: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #173: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #89: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #185: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #162: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #166: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #243: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #220: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #172: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #209: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #199: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #143: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #186: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/156/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #145: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #518: FAILURE in 4.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #258: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #519: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #259: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #200: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #211: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #210: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2420: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2420: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2420: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1165: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #224: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #128: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #38: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #163: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/174/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #74: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #73: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #45: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #62: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #79: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #72: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #5: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #226: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #61: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #35: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #64: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #66: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #71: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #161: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #61: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #57: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #150: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #6: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #166: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #45: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2421: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2421: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2421: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #398: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #260: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/146/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #157: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #472: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #255: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #120: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #225: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #313: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #129: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #73: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #175: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #77: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #244: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2422: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2422: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2422: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #162: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1166: SUCCESS in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #7: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #77: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #80: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #46: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #8: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #73: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #63: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #62: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #164: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/116/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #221: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #22: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #76: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #61: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #78: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Hello from the Vienna airport
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> On my way home
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Hi!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/70/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Looked like a great turnout at Akademy.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Yes! I hope you attend one of these days, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Yes. me too!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Did you have a good time @Valoriez?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #227: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #245: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/245/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> yes, I blogged a bit about it yesterday
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> waiting now for a gate to be assigned
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> finally found coffee
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> we left our hostel at 4am
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #59: FIXED in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zanshin build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zanshin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #404: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #151: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #227: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #37: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #62: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #201: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #72: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #163: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaffeine build #375: FAILURE in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaffeine/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaffeine build #376: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaffeine/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #76: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #162: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/162/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2423: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2423: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2423: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #445: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #165: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #79: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libktorrent build #69: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libktorrent/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #90: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #25: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/25/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-08-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #180 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktorrent build #301: FAILURE in 4.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktorrent/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktorrent build #302: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktorrent/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #180: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #36: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #161: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #124: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #78: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #220: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #123: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #585: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #328: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #173: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #586: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #329: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #73: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #222: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #69: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #177: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #162: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktorrent build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #240: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #223: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #241: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #129: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #242: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #74: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #140: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #167: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #136: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #71: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #74: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/74/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nggraham> Hello
<nggraham> I'm seeing that after a recent update, Meta+left/right arrow keys as well as Alt+left/right arrow keys now switch between virtual terminals. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<nggraham> Also I notice that I haven't gotten any updates from the Backports PPA for quite some time. Seems still stuck on Frameworks 5.47 for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Cosmic or Bionic?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> cosmic is also stuck at 5.47 so I would not expect anything higher in backports.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I defined my own functionality for meta left/right and those assignment have not been overriden by any updates.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Simon or Rik can probably explain what is holding back later releases of fw's.
<nggraham> Bionic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2424: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2424: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2424: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2424/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Qt
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 5.11 being stuck in -proposed for ever and ever and ever and ever. always promised to be migrated soon, so have not piled FW in on top as this would hinder it. then it never happening
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> at the moment looks like we will hit feature freeze without having has one testable iso with new Qt, plasma, or anythingthing close to the fw we want to ship :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> fwiw, cosmic w/ proposed is running fine with qt 5.11.1....
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3139: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3139: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3139: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3139/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<murthy> when will the update to fix the recent vulnerability be available in the normal channel?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #22: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #72: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #74: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #17: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #79: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #69: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #78: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #15: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ark build #14: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #70: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #62: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kate build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kate/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kate build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kate/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpat build #13: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #51: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #63: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpat build #19: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpat/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #63: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_minuet build #13: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_minuet/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kate build #16: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kate/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_minuet build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_minuet/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #19: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_minuet build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_minuet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #37: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/57/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_palapeli build #13: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_palapeli/13/
<santa_> RikMills: I have detected a number of apps FTBFS in my latest test rebuild (with fw 5.61)
<santa_> all of them just need a simple upstream patch, so I fixed them in git in case you need to upload those fixes
<santa_> the affected packages are:
<santa_> - akonadi-import-wizard
<santa_> - ark
<santa_> - cantor
<santa_> - kate
<santa_> - kmail
<santa_> - kpat
<santa_> - minuet
<santa_> - palapeli
<santa_> and that's it. seven source packages in total
<RikMills> santa_: ah, I saw include fixes upstream but thought they would be for next fw. thanks for picking that up!
<RikMills> 5.61 is nearly built in bileto
<santa_> not sure what triggered this btw I bet for fw 5.61 even if some upstream messages say "fix with Qt x.x.x"
<santa_> because iirc I did a test rebuild when qt and nothing showed up
<RikMills> yeah, sounds right on that basis
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/18/
<murthy> when will the update to fix the recent vulnerability be available in the normal channel?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/41/
<RikMills> murthy: very soon I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/14/
<murthy> RikMills: I haven't patched/updated to fix the vulnerability so if I use only kde/ubuntu offcials packages I am safe till I install the fixed package? 
<RikMills> you would technically be vulnerable until you do. perhaps the likelihood of coming across something malicious is small, and common sense could protect you. never zero though
 * RikMills notes patched kconfig is now in security pocket
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3140: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3140: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3140: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #77: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #1231: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/1231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #1232: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/1232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kate build #17: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kate/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #64: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kate build #15: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kate/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #71: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #18: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #63: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #61: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/61/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3141: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3141: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3141: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/16/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3142: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3142: SUCCESS in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3142: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3142/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> RikMills: if you have some time I would like to explain a problem with kbackup Debian sync
<RikMills> ?
<santa_> ¿
<santa_> Do you have an eoan machine to test?
<RikMills> vm
<santa_> ok, in that machine you can install kbackup, then you can execute it and then you can press "Help -> Manual"
<santa_> it's going to say the manual is not found, so why is that?
<RikMills> The is no 'Manual' option under help
<santa_> wat
<santa_> "Kbackup Manual" or something like that?
<santa_> or just press F1
<RikMills> handbook?
<santa_> or handbook, yeah
<santa_> sorry, I have the thing in Spanish XD
<santa_> ok, so it will claim the manual/handbook doesn't exist
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> but it does
<santa_> if you do dpkg -L you will find some *.docbook.gz files
 * RikMills nods
<santa_> so they don't work, they should be simply *.docbook, otherwise the KDE thing doesn't understand them
<santa_> so let me explain why this happens and how to fix it
<santa_> open the debian/rules of kbackup
<santa_> you will see there is no "--with kf5" parameter
<RikMills> lol
<santa_> you used to have it, so you got it right, debian got it wrong
<RikMills> must have missed that
<RikMills> ok. will sort in a bit
<santa_> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/pkg-kde-tools/blob/master/perllib/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kf5.pm
<RikMills> sgclark: ^^
<santa_> ↑ the above thing adds the needed parameters to dh_compress to avoid the *.docbook compression
<RikMills> yeah
<santa_> so better to not skip the use of the '--with kf5' for this kind of packages
 * RikMills nods
<santa_> needless to say there could be other things wrong because of the lack of "--with kf5", but I just selected one to prove my point
<santa_> "debian syncs are always great"
 * santa_ trolls
<santa_> test build of the fix: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kde-test-good
<RikMills> have to go for now. will look later. thanks
<santa_> allright, thanks for your time
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3143: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3143: SUCCESS in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3143: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #270 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #270: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/270/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3144: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3144: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3144: SUCCESS in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3144/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mamarley> What needs tested?
<santa_> fw 5.61 is in backports-landing available for tesing
<santa_> * testing
<santa_> disco backports, we plan to move them to the regular backports in a couple of days or so
<santa_> I tested the upgrade myself and I had no issues
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  I have only Eoan boxes, but I have been running 5.61 on those for a while now without issues.
<santa_> good to know
<mparillo> I had an old 19.04 VM, and I added backports-landing. After waiting for the background updates to complete, I was able to apt full-upgrade from the command line with no obvious errors (I did get a warning on lsb-release version number not starting with a digit).
<mparillo> After a re-boot, krunner launched kinfocenter reporting KDE Frameworks 5.61, and I briefly tested the Application Launcher, Discover, System Monitor, System Settings, Konsole, and Kate. All passed the five second test.
<mparillo> Oh, Dolphin also.
<santa_> mparillo: thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-15
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 5.61 working fine on both diso and eoan here-much appreciated!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3145: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3145: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3145: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3145/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3146: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3146: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3146: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3146/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-gdrive build #17: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krfb build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krfb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_print-manager build #20: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_print-manager/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #20: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libktorrent build #16: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #74: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktorrent build #17: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #23: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktorrent build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktorrent/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpimtextedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpimtextedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #20: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/17/
<IrcsomeBot1> oidaklaahnoiiEK1 was added by: oidaklaahnoiiEK1
<IrcsomeBot1> oidaklaahnoiiEK1 was removed by: RikMills
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3147: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3147: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3147: SUCCESS in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #271 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #271: ABORTED in 4 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kajongg build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_audiocd-kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khangman build #14: FAILURE in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #35: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_audiocd-kio build #20: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_audiocd-kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #67: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #13: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kanagram build #14: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kanagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #49: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #19: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #40: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarmcal build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kgpg build #12: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #42: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #64: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ark build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #61: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #67: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #67: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #75: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #70: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #69: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #53: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #73: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaccounts-providers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #14: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #56: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #62: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #50: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #13: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #57: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #54: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #15: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgpg build #20: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgpg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #24: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #72: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #15: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #20: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #22: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #21: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #18: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_gwenview build #15: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_gwenview/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #20: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kldap build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kldap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #54: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #56: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #61: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #18: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kleopatra build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kleopatra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #43: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #56: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmahjongg build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #44: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmahjongg build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmahjongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpat build #14: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #52: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolourpaint build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolourpaint/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kolourpaint build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kolourpaint/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kompare build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kompare/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kompare build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kompare/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kopete build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #78: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kshisen build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kshisen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kshisen build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #64: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcron build #14: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcron/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #13: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_print-manager build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_print-manager/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_rocs build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_rocs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_palapeli build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgeomap build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgeomap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-call-ui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_minuet build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_minuet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_minuet build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_minuet/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwordquiz build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwordquiz/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-text-ui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #77: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpat build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kate build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kate/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kate build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kate/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_minuet build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_minuet/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #74: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #60: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #25: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #24: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #11: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #13: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #79: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #13: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwordquiz build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwordquiz/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #72: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #21: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #22: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkgeomap build #19: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkgeomap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okular build #15: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okular/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #71: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_cantor build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-text-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #52: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_parley build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_parley/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #66: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_spectacle build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_spectacle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #23: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #51: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #65: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #71: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #47: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #31: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #45: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okular build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okular/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #51: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #45: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-list/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #69: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #13: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksmtp build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksmtp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file build #13: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-send-file/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #65: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krfb build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krfb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontactinterface build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontactinterface/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktp-common-internals/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kldap build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kldap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksmtp build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksmtp/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontactinterface build #19: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontactinterface/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_print-manager build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_print-manager/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_step build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_step/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #16: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_step build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_step/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #20: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #25: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpimtextedit build #18: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpimtextedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalcore build #22: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalcore/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #19: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #23: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit build #12: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #57: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #78: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts build #21: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-contacts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #57: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3148: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3148: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3148: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3148/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #76: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ark build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3149: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3149: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3149: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #669: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #670: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #60: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-php build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-php/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdev-python build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdev-python/26/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-python build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-python/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdev-php build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdev-php/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #11: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #61: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #18: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/18/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> copied frameworks 5.61 to the regular backports PPA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3150: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3150: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3150: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3150/
<RikMills> santa_: ty :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> verified backport install of 5.61 was seamless here. Very nice as usual.
<santa_> thank you for the feedback everybody
<BluesKaj> santa_, running 5.61 here on Eoan 19.10 and all is well
<santa_> BluesKaj: ack, thanks!
<BluesKaj> I'm a Kubuntu tester so bleeding edge is my domain :-)
<genii> RikMills: Did a clean install just earlier of 18.04.3 64bit, froze up at getting time from server
#kubuntu-devel 2019-08-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3151: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3151: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3151: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3151/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3152: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3152: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3152: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3152/
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: welcome
<crydotsnake-M> Hello RikMills !. Thank you! :)) 
<RikMills> mparillo @DarinMiller mamarley santa_ tsimonq2 valorie et al. crydotsnake-M ^ wants to help with testing :)
<crydotsnake-M> :glad:
<crydotsnake-M>  * 😄
<RikMills> at the moment there is not a huge amount apart from just generally testing/using Eoan 19.10
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :))
<RikMills> we are approaching Feature Freeze, so changes are slowing down. For once we are not scrabbling to get things in!
<RikMills> we might have new Qt and frameworks before release
<RikMills> there will be a plasma bugfix update
<RikMills> plus testing of backports to disco helps
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. Cool ! :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> we are also bridged from telegram
<RikMills> so if you see that ^^, that is what that is
<crydotsnake-M> I dont use Telegram.
<RikMills> not a problem. that group is invite only and intentionally not big
<RikMills> its just convenient sometimes
<valorie> hi crydotsnake-M
<valorie> so glad to have another tester!
<valorie> I've been super busy this cycle with everything-but-testing
<crydotsnake-M> Hello valorie !. Its Nice to be Here ! :))
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: where in the world are you?
 * RikMills asks for time zone info really
<crydotsnake-M> I`m from Germany 
<crydotsnake-M> So my time Zone is Europe/Berlin
<RikMills> Handy to know.
<crydotsnake-M> Why 😳
<RikMills> at the moment I think we have more North American than anything, so another Europe based tester would be good
<RikMills> for example when trying to ISOs tested for release and time is running short
<crydotsnake-M> Oh okay. You mean also for Translating?.
<RikMills> more to stagger things. if say the release team respin ISOs close to the release date, it helps to have some people in Europe who can start off tests
<RikMills> then the US based ones can take over when we have to sleep
<crydotsnake-M> Ahh okay. I will give my best to Help :).
<RikMills> great. it all helps
<crydotsnake-M> But i dont have much Experience whit the Programming languages that you are using for KDE.. Just Basic skills, so with Git Wordpress for example. Anyway i want to Contribute ! :). Every Help is Important i think :))).
<crydotsnake-M> * But i dont have much Experience whit the Programming languages that you are using for KDE.. Just Basic skills, so with Git Wordpress for example and a Bit HTML and CSS. Anyway i want to Contribute ! :). Every Help is Important i think :))).
 * valorie goes outside to start the yard work for the day
<RikMills> helping with code is probably the least of it, so that is just fine and good!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :). 
<RikMills> our website is wordpress, but provided by canonical where server/ftp/admin is locked down to them. so we can't hack (break) too much there
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :o. 
<crydotsnake-M> I Hope i will find a way to Contribute ! :).
<RikMills> I'm sure we/you can
<crydotsnake-M> It would be amazing 😄
<RikMills> It is fun! :)
<RikMills> mostly....
<RikMills> :P
<crydotsnake-M> :))))). Is there a way to Join the Kubuntu Team group on Launchpad ?. Or is this group Just for Official Kubuntu Team members ?.
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs is an Open team
<RikMills> There is no 'Kubuntu Team' group as such
<RikMills> eventually you may be able to become a Kubuntu Member: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<RikMills> some of our testers are members. some not
<crydotsnake-M> I`m already in the Kubuntu Bugs Team 😄
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. :)
<crydotsnake-M> What are the requirements to be a Kubuntu Tester? 
<RikMills> be willing to help. its not formal
<crydotsnake-M> Okay :)!
<crydotsnake-M> Its Always Nice to Help Other People. 
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/h8A7W7cr/file_17265.mp4
<RikMills> getting late here, so I think that is night from me
<RikMills> thank you for showing such interest!
<crydotsnake-M> Okay, good night ! :). 
<crydotsnake-M> Thank you !. I Hope i can Help :)!.
<valorie> crydotsnake-M: one way you can help is checking out various links we have and see if they are helpful/outdated or dead
<valorie> a beginner is the *best* person to help with making bad docs better
<valorie> and check out the kubuntu manual in the /topic of the chan
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-10
<pymagic> does kde have problems with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 20.04LTS? The default ubuntu has fractonal scaling bugs on nvidia that are problematic
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have never had good luck with desktop scaling as I find something are over/under scaled.  I typically use the font size to control my "scaling".
<mamarley> That's probably not NVIDIA bugs.  Fractional scaling doesn't work particularly well with the Intel drivers either.  I second DarinMiller's suggestion for using font DPI instead.
<pymagic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [High,Confirmed]
<pymagic> that bug is in gnome - does kubuntu suffer from it as well. Nvidia + 4k + ubuntu is trouble - that is just one of the bug
<valorie> I just use font dpi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-11
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Kernel -43 doesn't load plasma correctly in 20.04.1 for me
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Mamarok, -43 is in proposed for focal, so should not be installed for anyone but those doing update testing
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> if you have a bug, you can comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1890746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1890746 in Kernel SRU Workflow verification-testing "focal/linux: 5.4.0-43.47 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<Mamarok> thanks, couldn't find that, my search skills used to be better
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wxl> hey are backports still a thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, but they are somewhat restricted by a qt dep in plasma.
<wxl> oh yuck
<wxl> we're on bionic and it appears print-manager caused a crash in plasmashell and that package has seen a LOT of changes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, so if you want the latest plasma, GG is the only option for Kubuntu users.
<wxl> picking and choosing apps out of backports probably isn't a good idea
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was referencing Focal, but Bionic has the same restrictions if I remember correctly.
<wxl> ok thx
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you happen to know of the specific patch that fixes the plasma printer issue?
<RikMills> wxl: I think there may be a fix for the print manager bug that might be backportable
<wxl> i don't know of a specific patch but maybe RikMills does?
<RikMills> I can't find the bug right now. I will have to hunt later
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wxl is it one of these?  https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=printer%20plasma%20crash
<wxl> @DarinMiller i'll dig deeper and get the actual crash report if i can and dig in there. thanks for the hint
<RikMills> maybe LP: #1770044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770044 in print-manager (Ubuntu Eoan) "plasmashell crashes on login - so I can't use my desktop system." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770044
<RikMills> a bug that KDE have had several attempts at fixing
<wxl> black screen, yep that's the one
<wxl> given the user involved in this particular situation (we've only seen it with one), i can absolutely see how the problem started: printing to a non-existing/connected printer
<wxl> thanks folks, you rock
<RikMills> some are claiming still not fixed on focal, so not sure if any of the KDE patches in that bug really help :(
<wxl> still there's clear workarounds, which is very good
<RikMills> true!
<wxl> it may be that ultimately there is more than one issue
<wxl> i see mention of non-existent printers, non-connected printers, duplicate job ids, etc.
 * RikMills nods
<wxl> interesting too that someone suggested that deleting print-manager and reinstalled it fixed it? weird.
<RikMills> yeah, sounds like a coincidence
<wxl> it looks lke this is fixed (supposedly) in focal+
<RikMills> quote: "For what it's worth, this bug is still present in Kubuntu 20.04."
<wxl> right :)
<RikMills> only one comment though
 * RikMills shrugs
<wxl> question is whether or not that's tested on a fresh install
<wxl> it may be that a corrupted queue just continues to cause the problem
<wxl> seems like the last commit went into 19.12 which didn't come any sooner than focal, so there's that
<wxl> nothing in backports for this tho anyways. sigh.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-12
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo> Plasma 5.19.4 and KDE Frameworks 5.73 landing in GG. 
<valorie> hi folks, testing needed for Bionic 18.04.5
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/415/builds
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> zsync'ing now....
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-13
<guiverc> I don't see the install-alongside option in the installer (i386; qa-test)
<guiverc> i just had a manual partitioning install leave partition unformatted?  possibly my error, but if anyone does manaual partitioning look out for it  (no bug filed)
<guiverc> also had install.kubuntu complete manual.partitioning install then drop me at *live* desktop?? without expected reboot message  (I'm tired so again can't rule out user-error)
<guiverc> yeah I missed a FORMAT box..on manual partition, as I deleted & re-created partition I expected format.. installer instead re-used the partition.. 
<RikMills> guiverc: the resize option is there
<guiverc> thanks, via Manual & Edit partition?  Doesn't really fit the "Select Install Kubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY" testcase; though I re-used partition with a encrypted LVM install so can't resize it easily..  (pentium 4/i386 is slow)
<guiverc> sorry I missed it (if that's it)
<RikMills> guiverc: yeah, it is 1st option https://i.imgur.com/GPduhv2.png
<guiverc> okay, I'm guessing my prior qa-test intall didn't leave it an option for the installer, or I'm blind ; thanks & sorry
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.5] has been marked as ready
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
 * RikMills kicks launchpad
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-14
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 🙈
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nice! 20.08 packages have landed.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-15
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-08-16
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
